# DISappearing Peeps...Vol. 3! All are Welcome!



## UtahMama

WOW! 

Vol. 3! This year so far, collectively we have lost over 600 pounds!

Obviously group support works!

The Rules?

Not really ANY rules, but we DO weigh on *Fridays*. IF you are weighed on a different day than Fridays (for Weight Watchers for example) just post the results on Fridays anyway.

Don't post your weight (unless YOU want to) just the amount you lost (or gained). Also, please bold the number in some way so I don't miss it for my spread sheet. The BIG and RED version seems to be popular....

-5.4 pounds

If you didn't lose or gain, we call it being a "SAMER" (which is better than being a "gainer", IMHO)

Along the way we have mini-goals hosted by our very own thread-dude, Aaron (aka WIDisneyfan or WIDF) Right now we're working on the 4th of July goal. 

If you are just starting, we encourage you to take your weight number and measurements for progress purposes. These numbers are for your eyes only unless you WANT to share with us. Some people feel "accountability" is helpful.

But it's all up to _you_. Pick a diet or even just do your own thing, making good healthy choices for you. 

We can help as several on this thread are at goal or nearing there. 

You can post as often as you want, don't be afraid of being a "thread hog" (funny!). Sometimes the posts are food-trigger related so it helps just to say: "UGH! Someone brought a plate of cookies to work! Give me strength!"  (for example).

This is a safe place and we don't bring each other down. We cheer even the littlest baby steps towards being healthy    

SO! Let Volume 3 begin!!!


----------



## AnnNan

When I came in from church at noon there were three small deer in my yard!  They are so beautiful.  They continued to sit for a few minutes before something startled them and they ran into my neighbor's yard! 

Who is on their way to WDW next?

My parents are celebrating their 50th anniversary next year but don't want a party.  Mom wanted a big trip with her kids and grandkids and we seem to have settled on celebrating a little early by going to WDW the week of Thanksgiving.  Anybody have advice for going at that time of year?

Hope everyone has a really nice day!


----------



## DisneyLaura

AnnNan said:


> When I came in from church at noon there were three small deer in my yard!  They are so beautiful.  They continued to sit for a few minutes before something startled them and they ran into my neighbor's yard!
> 
> Who is on their way to WDW next?
> 
> My parents are celebrating their 50th anniversary next year but don't want a party.  Mom wanted a big trip with her kids and grandkids and we seem to have settled on celebrating a little early by going to WDW the week of Thanksgiving.  Anybody have advice for going at that time of year?
> 
> Hope everyone has a really nice day!



We''re going Thanksgiving of 2009


----------



## LMO429

Been a long weekend of this  & this  !!!

Miss my Peeps this weekend! Just subscribing to the 3rd volume of this thread!!!!  !!!!

I will Catch up tomorrow!


----------



## monymony3471

Hey there! Hi there! Ho there!

Well I exercised today.  Went for a nice long walk with my Zack and the baby.  About 45 mins.  Then when we got back I was energized and tried running, outside, on the sidewalk, around people, and roofers, and neighbors, and children.  Made them stop in their tracks.  Not kidding.  I must have been a sight.  I made it around the block.  But that's a start.


Then I finally opened my exercise ball I got back in March, and did the instructional part of the DVD.  


Hope you all are having a nice weekend.

*Wendy* hugs and sunshine for all you do for us.  Thanks for your efforts, motivations, laughs, and providing a nice place to hang with others who care and support our efforts.  You are one fantastic lady! Love you bunches.


----------



## pixie dust 112

Thanks Wendy!  I was wondering when they would shut that down!


----------



## HockeyKat

Thanks Wendy!!

I conquered the conference food for the last day... left for one of the sessions that I wasn't interested in, went to the gym (45 min on the elliptical), and stopped at home for lunch before going back.

Hope everyone had a great weekend!!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Hey all! Subbing over here!  

I haven't weighed in yet! I am up 1.2 lbs. But I'm feeling bloaty, and I'm breaking out BADly, so AF must be on her way. Hopefully next week will be an improvement. I am planning to amp up the exercise this week. I want to see a nice loss this week. 

DH did some landscaping in our front yard yesterday, and it looks SO great! We have had a big empty mulch bed out front for 4 years now. And now it has plants and trees and pavers and rocks. It looks great! I'll try to take some pics and post them. 

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## dwheatl

Mony - Thinking of you. Hang tough, girl!

Spent the weekend with a lot of   and  and a little . We were leading an Engaged Encounter weekend, so lots of smooching all around, and lots of talking. We left for a few hours in the middle for a memorial for the long time (26 years) life partner of a dear friend. We went to a party Friday afternoon(and ate) , then headed to the retreat (and ate some more). At the memorial, there was fabulous Mexican food (ate some more), then back to the retreat (and ate some more). I was a samer on Friday. I doubt that is the case right now. Walgreen's had the 20th anniversary edition of Richard Simmon's Sweatin' to the Oldies on sale for $10, so I got a copy and danced on Friday (so there's a little more  ). I like it because it's real music you can sing along to, and I always did love Richard Simmons (good thing he doesn't have rainbow hair).  The clown talk made me laugh. When DD was about 3, we were watching the Electrical Parade at DL, and she and I were waving to all the characters. When Dumbo and the rest of the circus showed up, she yanked my arm down and growled through gritted teeth, "DON'T wave to the clowns Mommy!" I have to agree with her.


AnnNan said:


> When I came in from church at noon there were three small deer in my yard!  They are so beautiful.  They continued to sit for a few minutes before something startled them and they ran into my neighbor's yard!
> 
> Who is on their way to WDW next?
> 
> My parents are celebrating their 50th anniversary next year but don't want a party.  Mom wanted a big trip with her kids and grandkids and we seem to have settled on celebrating a little early by going to WDW the week of Thanksgiving.  Anybody have advice for going at that time of year?
> 
> Hope everyone has a really nice day!


 The deer at the retreat center were very docile today. I went for a walk, and they walked up very close to me. Such beautiful, sweet faces!

WDW at T'giving sounds SO fun. Your mom sounds like a kick to think of that.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Just checking in! Thanks Wendy for this thread!


----------



## DisneyObsession

Thanks for getting us started again Wendy!!! I saw the little "Service announcement" yesterday and was wondering when the new thread would pop up!!!  

Looking into doing some more planning for the trip in Sept. I am thinking of calling Disney and seeing if there would be a price change to do half at POR and half at the Poly.  Hope I can pull it off!

Have a happy day all!!!


----------



## lexmelinda

*GOOD MORNING! *

Thank you Laura for the pm saying I was missed.  

It's been fast and furious here since the beginning of June and I've been eating like there's no tomorrow. I'm embarrassed to be checking in as I haven't weighed for almost a month. And I'm not sure I want to. 

Hope everyone here is fine. 

Could someone give me the highlights of June so far?

*HAVE A GREAT DAY!*


----------



## lovealldisney

Ok checking in to the new thread. How was everyones weekend?

We had no CHILDREN this weekend they went up north with grandpa fishing! 
Hubby and I put in a new garden. I certainly had a good workout and afterward I felt really good! The garden looks really nice. We put up a priviacy fence/screen to block out our crazy neighbor.  

Thanks Wendy for starting this new thread!


----------



## MA pigletfan

lexmelinda said:


> *GOOD MORNING! *
> 
> Thank you Laura for the pm saying I was missed.
> 
> It's been fast and furious here since the beginning of June and I've been eating like there's no tomorrow. I'm embarrassed to be checking in as I haven't weighed for almost a month. And I'm not sure I want to.
> 
> Hope everyone here is fine.
> 
> Could someone give me the highlights of June so far?
> 
> *HAVE A GREAT DAY!*



So nice to see you Melinda 
You want highlights from June?
Well here are some that I can recall..please forgive me Peeps these are all that come to mind super quick right now!

1. I got engaged ( you KNEW i would put that first hahahah!) 
2. Shannon is on a big ole job hunt!  
3. Lauren had a FABULOUS wedding shower..with lots of awesome disney touches!
4. EVERYONE ON THIS THREAD IS FABULOUS!!!!


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps!!!

I just woke up! I was super hungover yesterday! My all girl weekend was excellent! Saturday night I think I polished off a bottle of Absolut Pear myself.  I was trying to be health conscious drinking the vodka with sprite zero but i guess after you have 5 or 6 drinks health goes out the window!!
it was a great weekend with alot of laughs, my fiance comes home from vegas tonight! 

on the diet front I have been maintaining for the past month.  It pretty much boils down to the fact that i kill myself with diet and exercise during the week and then the weekend turn into a party in my mouth from fri - sun, typically during the winter/spring i usually only go out one night a week now with the summers and bbq & parties filling up my weekend it gets hard to watch.  anyway thursday is 3 months till my wedding and it has gotten to the point where i have to start being strict on the weekends as well.  i want to lose 10 more pounds and weigh 118 on my wedding day, the only way that will happen is if i cool it with the drinking and eating on the weekend for the next 3 months

on a positive note though, when i do lose the 10 pounds (see positive thinking works!) then i know I will be able to maintain base on the lifestyle i am living, i think once i lose the weight for good, my lifestyle will be working out and dieting during the week enjoying myself on the weekend repeat,,,repeat 

fortunately this weekend coming up i have stuff going on but not bbq so i should be able to be in control better!


----------



## HockeyKat

*Melinda!! *   You are welcome here no matter what... this isn't just a diet thread, you are a friend and we miss you when you aren't around.

*Lynda*, I am looking forward to pics!

I had a pretty good weekend, even with my conference.  Made it to the gym twice (3 hours of exercise) and managed to keep from eating much of the conference food other than veggies, salads, fruit.  

I have had two people comment on my shirt today and how figure flattering it is, including my QA lady who was like, you have lost so much weight that the shirt doesn't even look the same anymore. That is always nice.

AF is in the house this week, so I am not expecting any weight loss. As long as I can control the cravings and wait until next week, I should be fine. Here's to hoping that I see 5s in my number in time for the 4th of July....


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Hi all!  First things first, the July 4 challenge.






Too many blanks on there!  Where are all of our Peeps???  I know I saw a few of you checking in, so did I just not see your weigh in?  

Hope everyone had a nice weekend.  My father-in-law's family has a reunion picnic every year, and yesterday was this year's picnic.  I tried to behave myself the best I could with food, but I will admit that I had one or two (or 7) of the yummy desserts that people brought.  However, the wife and I went for a nice long walk around the park after lunch, and I played football with the kids for about 1/2 hour.  So hopefully that worked off some of what I ate.

The other new development is that I started the Couch to 5k program this weekend.  I'm frustrated with my lack of progress lately, and since I know that I'm eating all right I'm starting to turn my attention to my exercising.  I know that if you do the same exercises for too long, they lose effectiveness because your body gets too efficient in performing them.  And I also know that interval training (alternating between max-effort and a slower exercise) is supposed to counteract that.  And the Couch to 5k at least starts you off with interval training.  You jog for 60 seconds, walk for 90 seconds.  Jog for 60, walk for 90.  You repeat that for 20 minutes, and then eventually you work your way up to jogging a 5k.  I will admit that I "felt" like I worked harder after my jog than I normally do after I exercise.  So we'll see how that goes.  (Although, I'm a bit embarssed to jog in public because I imagine the sight of me trying to move any faster than a snail's pace is a little  )

Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## DisneyLaura

dwheatl said:


> Walgreen's had the 20th anniversary edition of Richard Simmon's Sweatin' to the Oldies on sale for $10, so I got a copy and danced on Friday (so there's a little more  ). I like it because it's real music you can sing along to, and I always did love Richard Simmons (good thing he doesn't have rainbow hair).



I have one of his tapes.  I actually bought his weight loss program with the cards 



dwheatl said:


> When Dumbo and the rest of the circus showed up, she yanked my arm down and growled through gritted teeth, "DON'T wave to the clowns Mommy!" I have to agree with her.



That's funny and I agree with her too



lexmelinda said:


> *GOOD MORNING! *
> 
> Thank you Laura for the pm saying I was missed.  [/QUOTE}
> 
> Everyone is always missed when they post for awhile.  Glad to see you.
> 
> *Lynda* I can't wait to see pictures, we need to do something with our yard too, too much green needs more color
> 
> 
> 
> HockeyKat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had two people comment on my shirt today and how figure flattering it is, including my QA lady who was like, you have lost so much weight that the shirt doesn't even look the same anymore. That is always nice.
> 
> AF is in the house this week, so I am not expecting any weight loss. As long as I can control the cravings and wait until next week, I should be fine. Here's to hoping that I see 5s in my number in time for the 4th of July....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome about the shirt  AF visiting me too this week, dropped her suitcases yesterday morning
> 
> *Aaron*  One day I hope to start this.  I think I need to lose some weight first because I don't even think I could jog for 60 sec
> 
> Hi my peeps  This weekend was an ok weekend for me.  Saturday was my mom's birthday but we ha her party at my house on Sunday.  I got a receipe for shrimp on the grill (I marinated in it lime juice, onion, garlic, ginger) and then I also made a fruit chutney.  I got the receipe from another board I go on.  I felt like such a cook  I had small 8 shrimp (probably the size of a quarter, no I'm not joking they shrunl once they were grilled) about a cup of rice and then some of the fruit chutney probably if I had to guess a cup of that too.  Then I had ice cream cake and I had a Jell-O dessert (orange jell-o and peaches with cool whip in a Nello wafer crust).  I should have made it a little more figure friendly but I didn't I don't know why, no one would have noticed at all.  Next time I will.  Anyway back on track today.  Have a nice Monday everyone.
> 
> Laura
Click to expand...


----------



## Wonders10

Happy Monday Peeps!

Trying to make good and smart food choices today.  And write everything down.  

Job hunt is at a lull.  Waiting for some people who are supposed to be setting up interviews with places to call me.  I think I will call a couple schools that I sent resumes too last week.  Just to touch base.  

In other news, my mom and I originally were going to go to St. Augustine with our dog mid-july.  With the job hunt, I began getting concerned that I may have to cancel to start work (which is fine...a job is way more important).  However it is getting closer to that time and I think the dates will work out even if I get an offer between now and then.  Anyway, yesterday my mom and I are watching Samantha Brown's cruise weekend special and decided that we should try to do a quick cruise.  We live 20 minutes away from the port and we could get an inside or window cabin to save money.  Well the dates didn't work out so the cruise is out.  I joke "we can always go to Disney World".  She laughed and moved on.  So a few minutes later she goes, "what kind of specials is disney having?"

 

 

 

So the planning began!  I may be getting another trip to Disney in the very near future.  Originally our dates were July 16-19 because I might have to go up there for a job interview that week, but I decided I could just go up alone if I need to and stay with a friend that week.  So now our tentative dates are July 9-12.  So excited!  I looked into the dining plan but I just don't think it is cost effective for us when I can get Florida resident tickets and room discount.  We'd have to eat $500 worth of food to just break even with the cost  .  Now we love to eat, but $500?  No values are available so I think it will probably be POR.  A favorite of ours.  

Anyway, I will keep you posted on everything!  So excited to think that in less than 3 weeks I might be in WDW.  

Have a great skinny day everyone!


----------



## DisneyLaura

Wonders10 said:


> She laughed and moved on.  So a few minutes later she goes, "what kind of specials is disney having?"



Shannon you lucky duck you


----------



## UtahMama

UGH, in April I lost 20 pounds. I've kept it off...which IS a celebration, but need to get myself GOING again!

THIS was almost entirely from NOT drinking diet soda.

Today, I just want to get in the water and NO soda. 

I did have some iced coffee for the headache (that I'm avoiding) and a piece of whole wheat toast...the kind with NUTS and TWIGS for the fiber I'm reeeeeally needing after a meat filled weekend!


Thank You ALL for the Thank You's!!!!  

TODAY IS A BEAUTIFUL DAY FOR A WALK!!!!!!


----------



## dance2874

Hey everyone! Just subbing in over here. I didnt get to weigh this week. Wasnt near my scale this week and I didnt dare weigh on a foreign scale. God knows what it would have said, so I will weigh this Friday for sure.

Having a strange week though...need some peep support. Went to Target for some stuff (with both kids, one of which is very obviously still an infant....) and the checkout lady was making conversation with me. She was asking about the kiddos and telling me about her grandkids. She then asked me a horrifying question- "Do you know what you are having this time?" as she rubbed her tummy. Peeps, she thought I was pregnant  Not only that, she thought I looked far enough along to know what I was having. I was so shocked I just said "no" and went on my merry way. I mean, I dont think I still look 6 mos pregnant! I weigh less now that I did when I got pregnant. I have come to the conclusion that when I was bigger on top I was able to hide the tummy better, and even if people thought I may be pregnant they would never say anything because I appeared large everywhere. Now that the girls are smaller, my tummy looks out of place  I am on the wagon big time this week. That really sent me for a loop.

In other news, last week was a sad and strange one too. I went back home for one last trip down memory lane. An Amusement park in my hometown closed (Geauga Lake for all you people close to OH) and they auctioned off everything inside. They let people walk through it to preview the auction items so I got to go walk though and take some last pictures but it is so sad. It was operating for 119 years and has/had one of the oldest roller coasters in the world. The current owners (the people who run Cedar Point) decided to close it at the end of last season, gave no notice so people could make one last trip there, and decided to sell off the contents and the land separately so nobody else could operate it as a park now. Nobody understands why. Anyways...I practically grew up in this place as a kid and I worked at the Sea World across the lake for 10yrs. (it is now a water park they own but I doubt it will be there soon either) It is so sad that pretty much all of that will be gone soon and I wont get to share it with my kids. 

Hope everyone had a good week...off to read the back pages I missed....


----------



## Wonders10

*Warning: Serious Lady Talk Ahead:*

Peeps, I'm freaking out.  Since Thursday or Friday of last week, my lady area has been sore.  Not itchy.  Not burning.  Just sore.  Going to the bathroom didn't bother me unless I wiped a little too rough.  I got AF right around the same time so not sure if I had any d/c or anything.  It kills to sit down.  I sit down like women who are 9 months pregnant - leaning back and gradually lowering myself.  Last night and today it has hurt more consistently, not just when I sat down, bent over, etc.  And the pain has more of a burning sensation then previously, but still does not bother me when I go to the bathroom. 

I have never been to the gyno...I know I know.  I should have gone by this age for a check up and all that good stuff.  But I didn't.  The thing is I'm pretty sure I need to go to one for this situation.  And I'm terrified.  Besides the idea of someone touching my extremely sore and sensitive area, the thought of a "complete" exam sounds horrifying right now.  Just sort of venting here, I guess.  By chance, has anyone ever had anything that sounds similar?  Or just any good thoughts for my first visit to the "special lady doctor"?  My DSIL gave me the numbers of 2 of her former docs (former because she moved out of the area).  She really liked both though and one of them delivered her babies.  

Anyway, hope everyone is feeling better than I am right now.


----------



## LMO429

Wonders Oh My!  that sounds horrible! I hope you feel better


----------



## MA pigletfan

Wonders10 said:


> *Warning: Serious Lady Talk Ahead:*
> 
> Peeps, I'm freaking out.  Since Thursday or Friday of last week, my lady area has been sore.  Not itchy.  Not burning.  Just sore.  Going to the bathroom didn't bother me unless I wiped a little too rough.  I got AF right around the same time so not sure if I had any d/c or anything.  It kills to sit down.  I sit down like women who are 9 months pregnant - leaning back and gradually lowering myself.  Last night and today it has hurt more consistently, not just when I sat down, bent over, etc.  And the pain has more of a burning sensation then previously, but still does not bother me when I go to the bathroom.
> 
> I have never been to the gyno...I know I know.  I should have gone by this age for a check up and all that good stuff.  But I didn't.  The thing is I'm pretty sure I need to go to one for this situation.  And I'm terrified.  Besides the idea of someone touching my extremely sore and sensitive area, the thought of a "complete" exam sounds horrifying right now.  Just sort of venting here, I guess.  By chance, has anyone ever had anything that sounds similar?  Or just any good thoughts for my first visit to the "special lady doctor"?  My DSIL gave me the numbers of 2 of her former docs (former because she moved out of the area).  She really liked both though and one of them delivered her babies.
> 
> Anyway, hope everyone is feeling better than I am right now.



Shannon!!! OH NO!!! that sounds awful..i am def. a professional when it comes to UTI advice ( unfortunately!)..but this does not sound like that! I couldn't even guess as to what that could be..is there anyway you bruised yourself "down there" did you fall or sit on something really hard by accident? Whatever it is i hope you feel better soon..and plenty of  !


----------



## Disneyfreak92

lexmelinda said:


> *GOOD MORNING! *
> 
> Thank you Laura for the pm saying I was missed.
> 
> It's been fast and furious here since the beginning of June and I've been eating like there's no tomorrow. I'm embarrassed to be checking in as I haven't weighed for almost a month. And I'm not sure I want to.
> 
> Hope everyone here is fine.
> 
> Could someone give me the highlights of June so far?
> 
> *HAVE A GREAT DAY!*



Of course you were missed!  

I think you got some good highlights already. I can't think of anything else at the moment. Come back more often girlie! 



UtahMama said:


> UGH, in April I lost 20 pounds. I've kept it off...which IS a celebration, but need to get myself GOING again!
> 
> THIS was almost entirely from NOT drinking diet soda.
> 
> Today, I just want to get in the water and NO soda.
> 
> I did have some iced coffee for the headache (that I'm avoiding) and a piece of whole wheat toast...the kind with NUTS and TWIGS for the fiber I'm reeeeeally needing after a meat filled weekend!
> 
> 
> Thank You ALL for the Thank You's!!!!
> 
> TODAY IS A BEAUTIFUL DAY FOR A WALK!!!!!!



I have to get myself going again as well Wendy. I'm pumping up the exercise this week myself. So far, I did 30 minutes walking at lunch and 35 minutes on the bike here at home today. And I've eaten really well. Lots of fiber and I'm good on calories. I have to keep it up all week, and I really hope I can see a loss this Friday. 



Wonders10 said:


> *Warning: Serious Lady Talk Ahead:*
> 
> Peeps, I'm freaking out.  Since Thursday or Friday of last week, my lady area has been sore.  Not itchy.  Not burning.  Just sore.  Going to the bathroom didn't bother me unless I wiped a little too rough.  I got AF right around the same time so not sure if I had any d/c or anything.  It kills to sit down.  I sit down like women who are 9 months pregnant - leaning back and gradually lowering myself.  Last night and today it has hurt more consistently, not just when I sat down, bent over, etc.  And the pain has more of a burning sensation then previously, but still does not bother me when I go to the bathroom.
> 
> I have never been to the gyno...I know I know.  I should have gone by this age for a check up and all that good stuff.  But I didn't.  The thing is I'm pretty sure I need to go to one for this situation.  And I'm terrified.  Besides the idea of someone touching my extremely sore and sensitive area, the thought of a "complete" exam sounds horrifying right now.  Just sort of venting here, I guess.  By chance, has anyone ever had anything that sounds similar?  Or just any good thoughts for my first visit to the "special lady doctor"?  My DSIL gave me the numbers of 2 of her former docs (former because she moved out of the area).  She really liked both though and one of them delivered her babies.
> 
> Anyway, hope everyone is feeling better than I am right now.



 for you Shannon. I have no personal experience with that myself. I did however go to the gyno for the first time rather later than I should have too. I got a great doc (recommended by a friend), and all went fine. You will be fine too. I'm sure they will take extra good care of you since you have an issue there. Good luck to you.


----------



## Sparkie

*Wonders:* just sent you a pm.  Go see the doctor- I'll be there holding your hand- its going to be ok.

*Dance*     That happened to me once.  I was furniture shopping and had the baby in the stroller.  The sales lady reached over and touched my stomach and said, "Oh, when is the baby due?"  I replied, "The baby is in the stroller and she is 6 months".  Needless to say that I didnt buy any furniture that day.  But big   cause I know that it hurt your feelings.  Your baby isnt that old and it takes a while to get back in shape.  But you will get there.  I actually lost all my baby weight after the second one and the third but it did get harder each time.  Then my body turned 40 and my metabolism went on strike.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Well, I took a few pics of our landscaping tonight. So, here are a few of them. We have had the empty mulch bed (which needed more mulch because you could see the weed barrier in many areas) for quite some time. DH added the border, and he and his dad and step mom planted the plants, put in the lighting and pavers, and added more mulch and some rocks. I am so thrilled with how it turned out, and I can't wait to see it all grow! 



























And here's a couple of my favorites from the Indy Zoo from last weekend...


----------



## Hillary12.8.07

Are lurkers allowed to join??  I've heard so many great things about this group, and have read along previously.  I am currently on Medifast, which I realize may be controversial and most people around here are on WW.  But I'd still love to join in!!  I've lost about 25 pounds in just a little over a month, and would love to be a part of this group and cheer along w/you!!


----------



## dance2874

Wonders10 said:


> *Warning: Serious Lady Talk Ahead:*


OUCH! I hope you get to feeling better. It almost sounds like a muscle pull or something. I say you have to go see the lady Dr though, for sure. It really is not as bad as you are probably thinking it is in your head. I remember after I went the first time thinking, "what the heck was I afraid of?" And, you are already uncomfortable so they may not even do a full exam anyways.



Disneyfreak92 said:


> Well, I took a few pics of our landscaping tonight. So, here are a few of them.


Those are great shots from the zoo...and the landscaping is so pretty. We hired a lawn company this year and my grass is really green for the first time since we moved here in 2003  We are definitely not the gardening kind of people, as much as I wish I was.



Hillary12.8.07 said:


> Are lurkers allowed to join??  I've heard so many great things about this group, and have read along previously.  I am currently on Medifast, which I realize may be controversial and most people around here are on WW.  But I'd still love to join in!!  I've lost about 25 pounds in just a little over a month, and would love to be a part of this group and cheer along w/you!!



WELCOME! Anyone is welcome here, no matter what you are doing to lose. I would say there are a few WW people here but there are also lots of others doing it their own way too!


----------



## dwheatl

Great pictures, Lynda. We are letting our lawn die because of the drought . We had sod put down a few years ago and loved it, but the Governator will fine us if we use too much water.

Shannon - Could it be a cyst? That can make it very sore. 

Dance - Sorry about the ignorant clerk. 

Hilary - Welcome!


----------



## lovealldisney

> Peeps, I'm freaking out. Since Thursday or Friday of last week, my lady area has been sore. Not itchy. Not burning. Just sore. Going to the bathroom didn't bother me unless I wiped a little too rough. I got AF right around the same time so not sure if I had any d/c or anything. It kills to sit down. I sit down like women who are 9 months pregnant - leaning back and gradually lowering myself. Last night and today it has hurt more consistently, not just when I sat down, bent over, etc. And the pain has more of a burning sensation then previously, but still does not bother me when I go to the bathroom.



GO to the lady Doctor! This something you can't ignore! We will all be here for you!  

Hillary Welcome!  What is Medifast?


----------



## DisneyObsession

Morning All!

Shannon...Definitely get to a dr!!!  

Dance...I had the same thing happen after I had my twins and I went to a Mother's of Twins Club meeting!!! You'd think they'd know better!  

Lynda...Landscaping looks great!

I am being diligent today with food...if I didn't bring it with me, I'm not eating it! Packed lunch and both snacks for the day and am making shrimp stir-fry for dinner.

Happy day All!!!


----------



## LMO429

Hillary12.8.07 said:


> Are lurkers allowed to join??  I've heard so many great things about this group, and have read along previously.  I am currently on Medifast, which I realize may be controversial and most people around here are on WW.  But I'd still love to join in!!  I've lost about 25 pounds in just a little over a month, and would love to be a part of this group and cheer along w/you!!



Welcome!   Looking forward to getting to know you more!


----------



## monymony3471

Lexy:  It's good to see you over here too. 

Hilary:  I remember reading along about your wedding.  Were you to the one who made the ornaments?  

Hi everyone!  I'm back on the tread mill and am about to walk/run it again this morning.

As far as the exercise ball went, the squats killed me.  In a good way.  It made my leg muscles so sore though and I only did 15 of them.  Each time I had to do the stairs yesterday followed with 14 "OWS".  It made my knee muscles HURT!

I have to share this.  We had so much fun yesterday at Mal's dress rehersal.  If you are subjected to this twice, I apologize.   (But it is so cute!)


----------



## dance2874

OMG, too much cuteness Monica!! She did a great job too!


----------



## Hillary12.8.07

Thanks for the welcomes ladies!!!  

And Monica thats cool that you remember me!  I DID make the ornaments...well, copied another poster on here but yes that was me.

I'm so excited to join in here!!  It's so much easier to keep pushing through when it gets hard when you have great support.  The Medifast discussion boards are great, but I just haven't found a group that I really like.

And since someone asked, Medifast is a prepackaged diet, I guess is the best way to describe it.  Its called 5 and 1, basically you get 5 Medifast meals a day, which you can choose from shakes, oatmeal, soups, bars, etc.  And then one Lean and Green meal, obviously green veggies and a lean protein.  You eat every 2-3 hours so its really easy.  I've been on it 5 weeks today, and am at 25 pounds lost.  That's one reason I was attracted to it, I have a good bit of weight I want to lose and it's fast.  I only wish I had done this before my wedding, but it would have been far too stressful!  And the diet has been researched and medically studied so I know it's very safe, thats the one thing that people have misconceptions about. 

Anyway,I'm excited about getting to know everyone here better as well!


----------



## Wonders10

Good morning Peeps...thanks for the encouraging words and hugs.  The dr. cannot see me until Thursday afternoon (and even then she squeezed me in - originally told me Monday!).  The good news is I'm feeling so much better today so far.  Not sure what that means but I'm glad.  I'll keep you all posted.  I should clarify that the pain is in the front of the whole area...near the front of my body.  Sorry if that isn't clear. These are family boards  
Oh and yesterday I actually thought it was because of my laptop.  I sit on the couch or chair with it on my lap and yesterday it felt really hot and I started wondering if I was irritating myself with the heat from my laptop.  

In MUCH better news, I just booked Port Orleans Riverside for July 9-12 for my mom and I.  A semi-spur of the moment disney trip to FantasyLand before officially being thrown into the real world.  I want to try some new restaurants and just take it easy.  My mom has told me in the past that Disney has lost its "magic" for her so I want to try to bring it back for her.

*Monica *- cute kiddos! Reminds me of my days as a dancer.  One of my costumes was neon orange and we had to spray paint our tap shoes the same color!  Your DH's surgery is this week, right?   

*Dance* - the lady in the store is a moron.  Why do people say things like that?  If it makes you feel better, my DSIL was telling me the other day that she is having a hard time telling if people are pregnant or not because pregnant women are wearing more form fitting clothes, making their bellies more obvious.   

*Lynda *- the yard looks great!  I like the little pluto garden statue! And that pic of the sleeping lion...so adorable!  Oh, weren't you going to the dr soon too?  For what we thought was an ingrown hair?  

Off to veg out on the couch, watch TV and think of 1st, 2nd, and 3rd choice restaurants for Disney.  Since it's so close, I'm sure a lot of our choices will be unavailable.

Have a great day Peeps!  Send PD that I continue to feel better and for the dr. appt on thursday.


----------



## UtahMama

Wonders10 said:


> *Warning: Serious Lady Talk Ahead:*
> 
> Peeps, I'm freaking out.  Since Thursday or Friday of last week, my lady area has been sore.  Not itchy.  Not burning.  Just sore.  Going to the bathroom didn't bother me unless I wiped a little too rough.  I got AF right around the same time so not sure if I had any d/c or anything.  It kills to sit down.  I sit down like women who are 9 months pregnant - leaning back and gradually lowering myself.  Last night and today it has hurt more consistently, not just when I sat down, bent over, etc.  And the pain has more of a burning sensation then previously, but still does not bother me when I go to the bathroom.
> 
> I have never been to the gyno...I know I know.  I should have gone by this age for a check up and all that good stuff.  But I didn't.  The thing is I'm pretty sure I need to go to one for this situation.  And I'm terrified.  Besides the idea of someone touching my extremely sore and sensitive area, the thought of a "complete" exam sounds horrifying right now.  Just sort of venting here, I guess.  By chance, has anyone ever had anything that sounds similar?  Or just any good thoughts for my first visit to the "special lady doctor"?  My DSIL gave me the numbers of 2 of her former docs (former because she moved out of the area).  She really liked both though and one of them delivered her babies.
> 
> Anyway, hope everyone is feeling better than I am right now.



Sweetie! Just go, it won't be that bad  

You don't want "vah-jay-jay" pain!


----------



## monymony3471

Hillary12.8.07 said:


> Thanks for the welcomes ladies!!!
> 
> And Monica thats cool that you remember me!  I DID make the ornaments...well, copied another poster on here but yes that was me.
> 
> I'm so excited to join in here!!  It's so much easier to keep pushing through when it gets hard when you have great support.  The Medifast discussion boards are great, but I just haven't found a group that I really like.
> 
> And since someone asked, Medifast is a prepackaged diet, I guess is the best way to describe it.  Its called 5 and 1, basically you get 5 Medifast meals a day, which you can choose from shakes, oatmeal, soups, bars, etc.  And then one Lean and Green meal, obviously green veggies and a lean protein.  You eat every 2-3 hours so its really easy.  I've been on it 5 weeks today, and am at 25 pounds lost.  That's one reason I was attracted to it, I have a good bit of weight I want to lose and it's fast.  I only wish I had done this before my wedding, but it would have been far too stressful!  And the diet has been researched and medically studied so I know it's very safe, thats the one thing that people have misconceptions about.
> 
> Anyway,I'm excited about getting to know everyone here better as well!



Sounds like a diet I see here on TV.  Nutra-system?

And I know all about the ornaments cause I was the one who made them and posted them 





Wonders10 said:


> Good morning Peeps...thanks for the encouraging words and hugs.  The dr. cannot see me until Thursday afternoon (and even then she squeezed me in - originally told me Monday!).  The good news is I'm feeling so much better today so far.  Not sure what that means but I'm glad.  I'll keep you all posted.  I should clarify that the pain is in the front of the whole area...near the front of my body.  Sorry if that isn't clear. These are family boards
> Oh and yesterday I actually thought it was because of my laptop.  I sit on the couch or chair with it on my lap and yesterday it felt really hot and I started wondering if I was irritating myself with the heat from my laptop.
> 
> In MUCH better news, I just booked Port Orleans Riverside for July 9-12 for my mom and I.  A semi-spur of the moment disney trip to FantasyLand before officially being thrown into the real world.  I want to try some new restaurants and just take it easy.  My mom has told me in the past that Disney has lost its "magic" for her so I want to try to bring it back for her.
> 
> *Monica *- cute kiddos! Reminds me of my days as a dancer.  One of my costumes was neon orange and we had to spray paint our tap shoes the same color!  Your DH's surgery is this week, right?
> 
> *Dance* - the lady in the store is a moron.  Why do people say things like that?  If it makes you feel better, my DSIL was telling me the other day that she is having a hard time telling if people are pregnant or not because pregnant women are wearing more form fitting clothes, making their bellies more obvious.
> 
> *Lynda *- the yard looks great!  I like the little pluto garden statue! And that pic of the sleeping lion...so adorable!  Oh, weren't you going to the dr soon too?  For what we thought was an ingrown hair?
> 
> Off to veg out on the couch, watch TV and think of 1st, 2nd, and 3rd choice restaurants for Disney.  Since it's so close, I'm sure a lot of our choices will be unavailable.
> 
> Have a great day Peeps!  Send PD that I continue to feel better and for the dr. appt on thursday.



Yes, it's Friday.  I wish I could be of some help with your situation, but I can't.  Just gonna keep you in my prayers.

The older girls sprayed their point shoes bright red.  And dorothy's are sparkly red.

They even have dancers, the flying monkeys, on ropes flying and they take dorothy too.  Really cool.


----------



## UtahMama

*Hillary*- Welcome to the hood! You'll fit in fabulously!

*Monica*- Malory is steenkin' cute!

*Lynda*- holy smokes! Those photos are breathtaking! You are seriously talented! 

*Dance*- UGH! On the sales lady's comment!  She was just plain rude!


----------



## HockeyKat

Hillary12.8.07 said:


> Are lurkers allowed to join??  I've heard so many great things about this group, and have read along previously.  I am currently on Medifast, which I realize may be controversial and most people around here are on WW.  But I'd still love to join in!!  I've lost about 25 pounds in just a little over a month, and would love to be a part of this group and cheer along w/you!!



WELCOME!!!

Medifast, you say?  Hmm.  25 lbs in 5 weeks, that is impressive!

I think our mantra here is support, no matter what... there are WW, calorie counterts, Atkins, south beach, JC&NutriSystem (off and on), and even gastric bypass (celery where are you??) around here.   


*Lynda,* loved the pics.  Can he come do mine?? 

*Shannon*, hope that you feel better soon.  

*Monica*, 


Off to the gym!!


----------



## DisneyLaura

*Shannon* - Hope you start to feel better soon, glad you're going to the doctor.  Let us know what happens

*Lynda* - Awesome pictures of the gardens.  Is that a Pluto in your garden?  i love it.  The zoo pictures are awesome

*Hillary* Welcome aboard.  Oh know now there is another thread I gotta subscribe too  Can't wait to read it.  25 lb in 5 weeks  

*Monica* If I don't say so myself Malorie is the best ballerina on the stage  I want to get an exercise ball, do you like yours, do you follow a video, which one do you recommend?  Ok that's enough questions for now


Ok peeps I need to vent - You know how everyone is getting a stimulus check well I'm not why you ask because we still owed more money on our taxes and they just took that check and applied it to what we owed.  I know that makes sense but I was looking forward into taking that check and putting it in a CD and  use it for Disney next year.  But DH said we'll just take the money that we were going to pay for taxes and put it in our WDW fund.  Anyway I am also watching my two nephews (ages 8 and 4) and a niece (almost 7) before summer camp starts and alread the kids are fighting and it's day 1 So far three kids have been in time out for hitting, not sharing  and it's not even lunch time yet.  I can't go to WW today and weigh in which I'm upset about but I might try and go tonight, there is a meeting at 5:30 we'll shall see how tired I am at 5 to go.  Definately go next week though.

Laura


----------



## UtahMama

DisneyLaura said:


> Ok peeps I need to vent - You know how everyone is getting a stimulus check well I'm not why you ask because we still owed more money on our taxes and they just took that check and applied it to what we owed.  I know that makes sense but I was looking forward into taking that check and putting it in a CD and  use it for Disney next year.  But DH said we'll just take the money that we were going to pay for taxes and put it in our WDW fund.  Anyway I am also watching my two nephews (ages 8 and 4) and a niece (almost 7) before summer camp starts and alread the kids are fighting and it's day 1 So far three kids have been in time out for hitting, not sharing  and it's not even lunch time yet.  I can't go to WW today and weigh in which I'm upset about but I might try and go tonight, there is a meeting at 5:30 we'll shall see how tired I am at 5 to go.  Definately go next week though.
> 
> Laura



Our check was spent on bills   (mostly)

I hear ya on the kid fighting!  

I have today including my own kids: one 9 mo. old baby, 2 3-year olds, an 8 yr. old boy, and 10 yr. old boy ...and  19 yr.old boy who riles them all up! 

I'm already ready fro Calgon to take me away!


----------



## UtahMama

Hillary12.8.07 said:


> Thanks for the welcomes ladies!!!
> 
> And Monica thats cool that you remember me!  I DID make the ornaments...well, copied another poster on here but yes that was me.
> 
> I'm so excited to join in here!!  It's so much easier to keep pushing through when it gets hard when you have great support.  The Medifast discussion boards are great, but I just haven't found a group that I really like.
> 
> And since someone asked, Medifast is a prepackaged diet, I guess is the best way to describe it.  Its called 5 and 1, basically you get 5 Medifast meals a day, which you can choose from shakes, oatmeal, soups, bars, etc.  And then one Lean and Green meal, obviously green veggies and a lean protein.  You eat every 2-3 hours so its really easy.  I've been on it 5 weeks today, and am at 25 pounds lost.  That's one reason I was attracted to it, I have a good bit of weight I want to lose and it's fast.  I only wish I had done this before my wedding, but it would have been far too stressful!  And the diet has been researched and medically studied so I know it's very safe, thats the one thing that people have misconceptions about.
> 
> Anyway,I'm excited about getting to know everyone here better as well!



AWESOME!!!!! Here's one of these:    

I like to be able to eat ever 2-3 hours too. That really helps not feeling hungry!!!

MY biggest battle is the  so called "head-hunger" like eating when I'm bored or stressed. I am doing MUCH better these days by allowing such snacks. Especially at night...extreme bedtime munchies while playing Scrabble!

That diet has come a LOOOONG way! It used to be very very limited by just shakes (I think) when Oprah did it. 

Really super duper proud of you, NEW GIRL!


----------



## Hillary12.8.07

You ladies are so sweet!!  And yes Medifast HAS come a long way...that is actually one thing I here alot, "Isn't that what Oprah did a long time ago?  And didn't she gain even more back??"  Yes actually, but it was almost a diff diet back then, and now they have a transition and maintenance phase you go through for awhile to get back into eating regular foods again.  One thing I'm learning a ton about is portion control, and how much easier eating 5 small meals a day.  

Monica-it is kinda like Nutrisystem I guess, just in that it's prepackaged food.  But its in powder form you mix w/water...I know it sounds gross but seriously not bad at all.  I don't really know much else about NS though.

And I KNEW your name looked familiar!! haha.  Yes, I copied you, thanks AGAIN for the super idea.  I loved having those ornaments on our honeymoon!  So awesome.


----------



## DisneyLaura

UtahMama said:


> I'm already ready fro Calgon to take me away!



I'm drawing the water for us now  



Hillary12.8.07 said:


> You ladies are so sweet!!  And yes Medifast HAS come a long way...that is actually one thing I here alot, "Isn't that what Oprah did a long time ago?  And didn't she gain even more back??"  Yes actually, but it was almost a diff diet back then, and now they have a transition and maintenance phase you go through for awhile to get back into eating regular foods again.  One thing I'm learning a ton about is portion control, and how much easier eating 5 small meals a day.



Do you buy these products online or go to an actual place?


----------



## Hillary12.8.07

DisneyLaura said:


> I'm drawing the water for us now
> 
> 
> 
> Do you buy these products online or go to an actual place?




I get them online, but I think I've read there are places you can go.  I actually read somewhere on the MF boards that there is a center in Orlando and people have gone there to get their food instead of having to travel on a plane for it while on vacation.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi all  
Hillary - WELCOME! You'll love it here, its a great support system no matter which way you are losing weight! 

Mony - Sooo cute!! I loved the video!  

Dance -  Some people are just so rude, intentional or unintentional.

Lynda - Your garden looks great, and I loved the photos you took, you are so talented! I wish you could be my wedding photographer, you could make me look good!  

Lexy - Hi! Ive missed your morning posts (well, afternoon posts to me!  )

Shannon - Im glad you got into the doctors, better to get everything checked! I know what you mean about the laptop, the first time I used ours I had it on my legs and didn't notice it getting warm, when I stood up I thought I'd got a rash!  

Hi to everyone else, sorry if Ive missed anything!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

AnnNan said:


> Who is on their way to WDW next?



We are going in May but may be going in December as well.  If we do, then I'm going to purchase annual passes.  



lexmelinda said:


> *GOOD MORNING! *



 Melinda!



dance2874 said:


> In other news, last week was a sad and strange one too. I went back home for one last trip down memory lane. An Amusement park in my hometown closed (Geauga Lake for all you people close to OH) and they auctioned off everything inside. They let people walk through it to preview the auction items so I got to go walk though and take some last pictures but it is so sad. It was operating for 119 years and has/had one of the oldest roller coasters in the world. The current owners (the people who run Cedar Point) decided to close it at the end of last season, gave no notice so people could make one last trip there, and decided to sell off the contents and the land separately so nobody else could operate it as a park now. Nobody understands why. Anyways...I practically grew up in this place as a kid and I worked at the Sea World across the lake for 10yrs. (it is now a water park they own but I doubt it will be there soon either) It is so sad that pretty much all of that will be gone soon and I wont get to share it with my kids.



Last week I was looking for info. on Sea World (we thought that there was one still located in Ohio) & came across an article about the park closing. I hope that you got some great photos & remember memories will last a lifetime.




Wonders10 said:


> Peeps, I'm freaking out.



 I hope you get to feeling better.



Hillary12.8.07 said:


> Are lurkers allowed to join??  I've heard so many great things about this group, and have read along previously.  I am currently on Medifast, which I realize may be controversial and most people around here are on WW.  But I'd still love to join in!!  I've lost about 25 pounds in just a little over a month, and would love to be a part of this group and cheer along w/you!!


----------



## dwheatl

monymony3471 said:


> I have to share this.  We had so much fun yesterday at Mal's dress rehersal.  If you are subjected to this twice, I apologize.   (But it is so cute!)



That girl's got her moves down. WTG, Mal!


----------



## HockeyKat

So far I have Aug 30-Sept 7, Dec 7-9, and am thinking about what to do for Jan and Apr 2009.   Yes, I am an addict!!


----------



## monymony3471

Mal was just having a blast!  It's these moments that make everything else going on unimportant.  I'm glad you all thought she was cute and good cause I am so biased!

Today we get to do it again and Tim and the boys are coming.  Daddy has some surgery preping to do on Thursday and that's the day we go and watch and I don't think he'll beable to join us.  I think he'll need to be close to a restroom at all times.  Catch my drift?

So, I suggested we all go today while it's still rehearsal and they allow anyone to come and the boys can play their DS'es and the baby will be entertained.

*DAWN*:  If you answered me about sharing the photopass in August, I never saw it and now that thread is over, so if you would kindly tell me again....


----------



## dwheatl

DisneyLaura said:


> Ok peeps I need to vent - You know how everyone is getting a stimulus check well I'm not why you ask because we still owed more money on our taxes and they just took that check and applied it to what we owed.  I know that makes sense but I was looking forward into taking that check and putting it in a CD and  use it for Disney next year.  But DH said we'll just take the money that we were going to pay for taxes and put it in our WDW fund.  Anyway I am also watching my two nephews (ages 8 and 4) and a niece (almost 7) before summer camp starts and alread the kids are fighting and it's day 1 So far three kids have been in time out for hitting, not sharing  and it's not even lunch time yet.  I can't go to WW today and weigh in which I'm upset about but I might try and go tonight, there is a meeting at 5:30 we'll shall see how tired I am at 5 to go.  Definitely go next week though.
> 
> Laura


 I was griping the other way, because we have to send in estimated tax payments for next year, and then they send out the stimulus check. How about I skip a payment or two, and they keep the check? I guess when it comes to the IRS, there's no winning. 
And you have my sympathy on the kids. DH was just reading a joke where the definitiion of summer is the time when parents find out that teachers are under-appreciated. 




UtahMama said:


> That diet has come a LOOOONG way! It used to be very very limited by just shakes (I think) when Oprah did it.


 My mom was in the experimental group at Stanford when they developed Medifast. It's when we found out she was diabetic and had lactose issues. Let me just say, she lost a lot of weight, but shakes alone were not good for her body because of her other health issues.


 Summer fruit is here! I went out to pick plums from my tree this morning, and they are so good! I also got a workout because my neighbor planted wisteria, and it's crept all through my plum tree. My triceps are burning. Note to you all: if you are doing over-your-head gardening, don't wear a bra. I had bugs, leaves, etc falling down my nightgown (yes, I was gardening in my nightie), and I was able to shake them right out the bottom. There's a mental image for you all.
I also see the blackberries in our yard starting to ripen. I love summer fruit!


----------



## HockeyKat

*Danielle*, thanks for the image!  

*Hillary*, I looked into Medifast.  Looks interesting!   I have somewhere  between 10 and 20 lbs left to lose... wonder if it would work for those...


----------



## Disneyfreak92

dance2874 said:


> Those are great shots from the zoo...and the landscaping is so pretty. We hired a lawn company this year and my grass is really green for the first time since we moved here in 2003  We are definitely not the gardening kind of people, as much as I wish I was.



We are not the gardening type either. His dad and step mom are much more so. 



  Hilary! 



Wonders10 said:


> *Lynda *- the yard looks great!  I like the little pluto garden statue! And that pic of the sleeping lion...so adorable!  Oh, weren't you going to the dr soon too?  For what we thought was an ingrown hair?



You are correct! I am going to the doctor tomorrow. My spot is much better, but not completely gone, so I am going tomorrow afternoon. I'll let you all know how it goes. I hope all goes well with your appointment Shannon. 



HockeyKat said:


> *Lynda,* loved the pics.  Can he come do mine??



 He said it wasn't as bad as he thought it would be if that helps you at all. 



DisneyLaura said:


> *Lynda* - Awesome pictures of the gardens.  Is that a Pluto in your garden?  i love it.  The zoo pictures are awesome



That is Pluto!  We got it at WDW actually. 



DisneyGalUK said:


> Lynda - Your garden looks great, and I loved the photos you took, you are so talented! I wish you could be my wedding photographer, you could make me look good!



 Actually, that would be a blast! I wish I could do that too! Wanna fly me over?  I'm sure you'll look great regardless! 


Thanks everyone for the kind words about my zoo pics! Those are my two favorites from that day.


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps!

I have been MIA the past couple of days.  Monday I picked up my fiance from the airport he got back from his bachelor party in Las Vegas! they had the best time! There was 9 or 10 guys and my brother and dad went (my brother and dad and fiance all get along so well its nauseating sometimes but I know i am lucky that they do)  anyway when i picked him up from the airport I was surprised cuz he told me he took the next couple of days off as well (he nevers does that kinda of stuff he always works even when he is sick) but they partied so much in vegas that he was exhausted... so we have just been spending alot of time together, laying by the pool, playing rock band and getting some wedding garbage done.  I call it garbage cuz i seriously cant wait till all the planning is over its annoying I am really not that into it.

we hired a wedding planner yesterday for the last month of the wedding, and she will be my day of coordinator for the wedding day as well.  After all the $$$$$ my fiance and father are paying we decided that since we are so deep into this wedding we are going to try and make it as perfect as possible.

ON the workout front I got these new workout DVDs called Barry's Boot Camp 5 Day Academy.  all i can say is I didnt think anyone could kick my butt as much as Jillian does but WOW! WOW WOW!! these workouts are INTENSE!!!!  i couldnt even lift my arms yesterday and the cardio portion!!! OUCH! its def not for wimps..i consider myself an almost advanced exerciser and even i was looking at the tv at some points and saying "SERIOUSLY???!!!!..this is ridiculous hard how am i going to do this"  

Friday is 3 months till the wedding and even though I hate all the planning I still want to look great for it! Like I said before I have been maintaining cuz I work out during the week watch what I eat and then the weekend I have been just eating and drinking what i wanted and staying the same weight..anyway I am at the point where I cant do that anymore and have to start sacrificing a little more..i am not going to be 100% strict but I have to start watching a little more on the weekends cuz I have not done so since i got back from disney and that has been over a month!!!


----------



## punkin413

hey, peeps!  i didn't realize you had moved until just now!  i was sitting here thinking, "wow......the peeps thread sure has been quiet lately."  then i went to post on it and saw the new link.  DUH!  

i don't have time to catch up, but i hope everyone's doing well.  i didn't weigh in last friday because i was a SAMER AGAIN!!!!  so frustrating!   

i've been doing really great with the exercise.  although today i couldn't do lunges in class because my right ankle is kinda sore.  i went swimming on monday and i was walking in wet flip flops and i think i remember accidentally kind of turning it while walking, so i'm assuming that's what it's from.  but it's not sprained or anything.

i will try to catch up soon.  missed you guys!!!!


----------



## punkin413

monymony3471 said:


> *DAWN*:  If you answered me about sharing the photopass in August, I never saw it and now that thread is over, so if you would kindly tell me again....



i just scanned up and saw this.

i don't remember your question - i probably missed it!  i'm assuming you're wondering about sharing a photopass with us in august?  what are your dates again?  ours are september 3 - september 8.  so if your dates are the last half of august i bet it would work.  let me know and i'll PM you details!


----------



## MA pigletfan

just checking in peepers 
I have been a little MIA lately as well..work has been getting a bit busy..god forbid i dont' have time to Dis! lol  

Kat---i believe it was you, and maybe someone else, that uses sparkpeople..can i just say i started using it Monday and i just LOVE it! It really makes me realize how much i need to amp up my protein and downsize my carbs in my diet! its such a great program..i didn't realize it was so in depth and made up the plan for you based on your weight and goals..for any of you curious..TRY IT! its great..and FREE!!


----------



## winkers

dwheatl said:


> gardening, don't wear a bra. I had bugs, leaves, etc falling down my nightgown (yes, I was gardening in my nightie), and I was able to shake them right out the bottom.



I don't dare garden without my bra on..........I'm afraid I'd kneel on my


----------



## Sparkie

I have one of my daughters dance dvd's.  I am technologically challenged so does anybody know how to make a copy of a dvd?  its not copyrighted or anything - just a copy from the original- so I guess my exact question is how to make a copy of a copy?

We leave June 30.  Getting excited about my trip.  My DD 16 feeling a little queezy but she is making it.  We had a nice family dinner last night and it was refreshing to have my DD16 act like my daughter again.  I have felt so distant from her since her big news.  Maybe we are on the mend.  

Gotta go to the courthouse this am. DD friend that is going with us or we hope she is -got assigned to driving school on July 12 and we are not coming home until July 13..... so she has to go before the judge and ask to be reassigned to another day.  She asked me what would happen if we couldnt get her date changed and she just didnt show up- I'm not good on the legal stuff but seems like that would be comtempt of court or violation of a court order or whatever the lingo is (just my PerryMason and Law and Order knowledge- had to throw in Perry Mason for us oldies- LOL!!!) Any way to not show up seems like a BAD idea dont you think?

Gotta run.... Im already late.

Much LOVE!!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

winkers said:


> I don't dare garden without my bra on..........I'm afraid I'd kneel on my


OMG!  You made me laugh so hard I cried!  oh and Ouch!


Sparkie said:


> I have one of my daughters dance dvd's.  I am technologically challenged so does anybody know how to make a copy of a dvd?  its not copyrighted or anything - just a copy from the original- so I guess my exact question is how to make a copy of a copy?
> 
> We leave June 30.  Getting excited about my trip.  My DD 16 feeling a little queezy but she is making it.  We had a nice family dinner last night and it was refreshing to have my DD16 act like my daughter again.  I have felt so distant from her since her big news.  Maybe we are on the mend.
> 
> Gotta go to the courthouse this am. DD friend that is going with us or we hope she is -got assigned to driving school on July 12 and we are not coming home until July 13..... so she has to go before the judge and ask to be reassigned to another day.  She asked me what would happen if we couldnt get her date changed and she just didnt show up- I'm not good on the legal stuff but seems like that would be comtempt of court or violation of a court order or whatever the lingo is (just my PerryMason and Law and Order knowledge- had to throw in Perry Mason for us oldies- LOL!!!) Any way to not show up seems like a BAD idea dont you think?
> 
> Gotta run.... Im already late.
> 
> Much LOVE!!!




So glad things are starting to settle down a bit. 

SKipping a Court ordered date for driving school would be an extremely bad idea.  Don't know what the rules are in your state, but here that would be violating a court order and the court could issue a warrant for her arrest! Odds are good that they will be willing to reschedule tho!  Good luck!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Can I put in a little brag here?  My DD just got her SAT scores!  She got a 1910 so she should be safe for the schools she's interested in!  (I did tell her Yale is out) Such a relief to not have to take them in the fall!  If she wants she can also apply for some early admission schools.    I'm  right about here  right now!


----------



## lovealldisney

OMG you guys I went to a new fitness class last night and all I have to say is WOW am I sore today! I must be really out of shape! It was good though it worked your buns, abs, thighs! All the areas I want to tone. My lower back hurts today! I felt like a wet noodle last night!  

Have a great day everyone!! Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## lovealldisney

> Can I put in a little brag here? My DD just got her SAT scores! She got a 1910 so she should be safe for the schools she's interested in! (I did tell her Yale is out) Such a relief to not have to take them in the fall! If she wants she can also apply for some early admission schools.  I'm right about here  right now!




That is great! Congrats to your DD for working so hard!! 



OK I NEED SOME HELP TODAY! IT'S SOMEONES BIRTHDAY IN THE OFFICE AND OF COURSE THERE IS A TON OF TREATS!!!! I MEAN LIKE CHOCOLATE TREATS!! I HAVE WORKED IN A PIECE OF CAKE AT LUNCH TIME BUT I REALLY WANT A BROWNIE RIGHT ABOUT NOW!!!!!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

lovealldisney said:


> OK I NEED SOME HELP TODAY! IT'S SOMEONES BIRTHDAY IN THE OFFICE AND OF COURSE THERE IS A TON OF TREATS!!!! I MEAN LIKE CHOCOLATE TREATS!! I HAVE WORKED IN A PIECE OF CAKE AT LUNCH TIME BUT I REALLY WANT A BROWNIE RIGHT ABOUT NOW!!!!!



::cop: STEP.AWAY.FROM.THE.BROWNIE.::cop: 
 I had to resist cakes yesterday, only just managed it, but man was I bad-tempered!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

pixie dust 112 said:


> Can I put in a little brag here?  My DD just got her SAT scores!  She got a 1910 so she should be safe for the schools she's interested in!  (I did tell her Yale is out) Such a relief to not have to take them in the fall!  If she wants she can also apply for some early admission schools.    I'm  right about here  right now!



 Congratulations to your daughter, and to you proud mum!


----------



## LMO429

pixie dust 112 said:


> Can I put in a little brag here?  My DD just got her SAT scores!  She got a 1910 so she should be safe for the schools she's interested in!  (I did tell her Yale is out) Such a relief to not have to take them in the fall!  If she wants she can also apply for some early admission schools.    I'm  right about here  right now!




WOW! that is awesome! Isn't the highest you can get a 2000??? I forgot exactly


----------



## LMO429

lovealldisney said:


> That is great! Congrats to your DD for working so hard!!
> 
> 
> 
> OK I NEED SOME HELP TODAY! IT'S SOMEONES BIRTHDAY IN THE OFFICE AND OF COURSE THERE IS A TON OF TREATS!!!! I MEAN LIKE CHOCOLATE TREATS!! I HAVE WORKED IN A PIECE OF CAKE AT LUNCH TIME BUT I REALLY WANT A BROWNIE RIGHT ABOUT NOW!!!!!



Try to tell yourself it's not worth it! You just went to that new fitness class last night! Why waste all the time, effort and energy you used during the class on a brownie!


----------



## monymony3471

AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRR

I'm just frustrated.  The scale isn't moving this week.  I've even excersied.

The last show is tonight.

Yesterday in Room B with all the younger dancers was a mad house.  A complete crazy chaotic mess.

My head is still whirling.  I'm supposed to be used to kids.  WOW.  

I'm almost afraid that I won't be there with Mal tonight.  Tonight we are watching the show from seats.


----------



## lovealldisney

> OK I NEED SOME HELP TODAY! IT'S SOMEONES BIRTHDAY IN THE OFFICE AND OF COURSE THERE IS A TON OF TREATS!!!! I MEAN LIKE CHOCOLATE TREATS!! I HAVE WORKED IN A PIECE OF CAKE AT LUNCH TIME BUT I REALLY WANT A BROWNIE RIGHT ABOUT NOW!!!!!
> __________________



Ok I caved! I had a brownie but only half of one! Now I won't have a piece of cake with lunch. I brought the cake and it looks rather dry. I don't know what I did to make it so dry. Oh well this makes it easier I don't like me a dry cake.


----------



## punkin413

winkers said:


> I don't dare garden without my bra on..........I'm afraid I'd kneel on my



 



Sparkie said:


> I have one of my daughters dance dvd's.  I am technologically challenged so does anybody know how to make a copy of a dvd?  its not copyrighted or anything - just a copy from the original- so I guess my exact question is how to make a copy of a copy?



my understanding of it is you have to have some sort of CD/DVD copying software on your computer.  if you don't have that, find someone who does and they can do it for you.  or just take it to a kinkos or somewhere like that - i think they can do it for you, too.



pixie dust 112 said:


> Can I put in a little brag here?  My DD just got her SAT scores!  She got a 1910 so she should be safe for the schools she's interested in!  (I did tell her Yale is out) Such a relief to not have to take them in the fall!  If she wants she can also apply for some early admission schools.    I'm  right about here  right now!



congrats!!!     i'm assuming that's good since you're here  !  when i was in high school in tennessee we didn't take the SAT but the ACT and the scoring scale is completely different.


----------



## Sparkie

WHEW!! Back from court. DD's friend's driving school date was changed to Sept. So she gets to go with us.  Again i have volunteered myself to be her surrogate mother and take her to the Children's Hospital in Sept for her driving school class.  I feel sorry for her because as my DD describes it- her dad is mean and her mom just doesnt care so friend has to fend for herself.  My big heart just cant let a kid do without and the thoughts that she would have to fend for herself is heart breaking to me.  

Pixie:  CONGRATULATIONS! to DD on her SAT scores.  My DD was supposed to take the ACT the morning after her breaking news so we opted to not test at that time and to reschedule to test in October.  Most of the colleges in our state use the ACT for admissions but some kids take ACT and SAT especially if they are looking for scholarship money.  Right now for my DD number 1 is finish high school and this fall go to a junior college for a 2 year RN program.  A 2 year RN and a 4 year RN make about the same money- maybe only .50 difference per hour- they cant do much because we take the same liscensure exam- the main difference is with a 4 year degree you are prepped for more research and management type positions so a solid 2 year degree would get her started.  It will be a tough road for sure but I am determined to help her make something of her life and am a firm believer that she should be able to support herself if she needed to.

Punkin: Thanks for the advice- I knew you would know how to do it   My computer says it will read and write DVD's but not sure what kind of software it has so I think I will go to kinkos just to be safe.


----------



## HockeyKat

lovealldisney said:


> That is great! Congrats to your DD for working so hard!!
> 
> 
> 
> OK I NEED SOME HELP TODAY! IT'S SOMEONES BIRTHDAY IN THE OFFICE AND OF COURSE THERE IS A TON OF TREATS!!!! I MEAN LIKE CHOCOLATE TREATS!! I HAVE WORKED IN A PIECE OF CAKE AT LUNCH TIME BUT I REALLY WANT A BROWNIE RIGHT ABOUT NOW!!!!!



I was going to say eat half a brownie now and half a piece of cake later, but you beat me to it!

What I tend to do in those situations is take a  bite... like literally cut off just a piece big enough for a bite, and that is usually enough to at least satisfy my curiousity about it.

Then again, though, easy for me to say sweets don't really tempt me.   I can go get a mini-dove chocolate from my coworker and eat half today and half tomorrow... 

But put a bowl of ripple chips and french onion dip in front of me and I am lost!  Add in a nice pale ale and even more so....



Sparkie said:


> WHEW!! Back from court. DD's friend's driving school date was changed to Sept. So she gets to go with us.  Again i have volunteered myself to be her surrogate mother and take her to the Children's Hospital in Sept for her driving school class.  I feel sorry for her because as my DD describes it- her dad is mean and her mom just doesnt care so friend has to fend for herself.  My big heart just cant let a kid do without and the thoughts that she would have to fend for herself is heart breaking to me.
> 
> Pixie:  CONGRATULATIONS! to DD on her SAT scores.  My DD was supposed to take the ACT the morning after her breaking news so we opted to not test at that time and to reschedule to test in October.  Most of the colleges in our state use the ACT for admissions but some kids take ACT and SAT especially if they are looking for scholarship money.  Right now for my DD number 1 is finish high school and this fall go to a junior college for a 2 year RN program.  A 2 year RN and a 4 year RN make about the same money- maybe only .50 difference per hour- they cant do much because we take the same liscensure exam- the main difference is with a 4 year degree you are prepped for more research and management type positions so a solid 2 year degree would get her started.  It will be a tough road for sure but I am determined to help her make something of her life and am a firm believer that she should be able to support herself if she needed to.
> 
> Punkin: Thanks for the advice- I knew you would know how to do it   My computer says it will read and write DVD's but not sure what kind of software it has so I think I will go to kinkos just to be safe.



My DH is going for the 2 yr RN... I think it is a great idea.  We did the same thing, looked into the 4yr degree and decided the time and $$ wasn't worth it.   

FWIW, he has a 4 yr degree in history and the 2 yr RN will make him WAY more money than  he makes now.   

Plus, a lot of places have RN to BSN or MSN programs that maybe in the future she can look into, and a lot of hospitals will pay for it.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Has anybody noticed how smart the ads on the bottom of these pages are?  Like when we were talking about clowns, the ad had something to do with clowns.  And since you were talking gardening without a bra, they apparently disagree because there is an ad for Roaman's half yearly bra sale (sizes 36B - 58J).


----------



## UtahMama

winkers said:


> I don't dare garden without my bra on..........I'm afraid I'd kneel on my





WI_DisneyFan said:


> Has anybody noticed how smart the ads on the bottom of these pages are?  Like when we were talking about clowns, the ad had something to do with clowns.  And since you were talking gardening without a bra, they apparently disagree because there is an ad for Roaman's half yearly bra sale (sizes 36B - 58J).



58J???? Ow, my back hurts just thinking of that.

I do notice this ad trick all the time.

I don't feel too manipulated since I'm ON to them. 

Let's mess with them....

I'm thinking of SWEETS! .


----------



## pixie dust 112

I'm thinking about FARM EQUIPMENT!


----------



## punkin413

i get these all the time because EVERY time i go to any web page that advertises anything it's about disney.  go figure!


----------



## lovealldisney

> 58J???? Ow, my back hurts just thinking of that.
> 
> I do notice this ad trick all the time.
> 
> I don't feel too manipulated since I'm ON to them.
> 
> Let's mess with them....
> 
> I'm thinking of SWEETS! .



Did you notice now there is an ad for CAKES!


----------



## DisneyLaura

punkin413 said:


> i've been doing really great with the exercise.  although today i couldn't do lunges in class because my right ankle is kinda sore.  i went swimming on monday and i was walking in wet flip flops and i think i remember accidentally kind of turning it while walking, so i'm assuming that's what it's from.  but it's not sprained or anything.
> 
> i will try to catch up soon.  missed you guys!!!!



Hope your ankle is better



winkers said:


> I don't dare garden without my bra on..........I'm afraid I'd kneel on my







pixie dust 112 said:


> Can I put in a little brag here?  My DD just got her SAT scores!  She got a 1910 so she should be safe for the schools she's interested in!  (I did tell her Yale is out) Such a relief to not have to take them in the fall!  If she wants she can also apply for some early admission schools.    I'm  right about here  right now!



Good girl  



lovealldisney said:


> OK I NEED SOME HELP TODAY! IT'S SOMEONES BIRTHDAY IN THE OFFICE AND OF COURSE THERE IS A TON OF TREATS!!!! I MEAN LIKE CHOCOLATE TREATS!! I HAVE WORKED IN A PIECE OF CAKE AT LUNCH TIME BUT I REALLY WANT A BROWNIE RIGHT ABOUT NOW!!!!!



I am not the person you want to talk to about eating.  I'm watching my two nephews and niece this week (not friday) and my SIL really got me upset yesterday (and that's putting it nicely) and I went to a donut shop and ate a Boston Creme donut in the matter of seconds.  I didn't get to get weighed in this week because I can't fit everyone in my minivan and by the time they leave I'm too tired to go at night.  I can't wait until tomorrow I get to sleep in and I'm taking my kids to see Wall-E.



WI_DisneyFan said:


> Has anybody noticed how smart the ads on the bottom of these pages are?  Like when we were talking about clowns, the ad had something to do with clowns.  And since you were talking gardening without a bra, they apparently disagree because there is an ad for Roaman's half yearly bra sale (sizes 36B - 58J).


----------



## mommaU4

Hello? (Pops head up cautiously.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




) 

I hope I'm not intruding here, but I've just made my way over to the WISH board for the first time in a very long time and wasn't even really sure what I was going to do or say, when I saw your thread title and that "All are Welcome!" Yay!  

I really hope so, because I have massive amounts of weight to lose  and I would love to be able to join up with you all and be on my way on this long journey to reaching my goal. 

Sooooo, is it ok if I join in with you guys?


----------



## UtahMama

mommaU4 said:


> Hello? (Pops head up cautiously....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I hope I'm not intruding here, but I've just made my way over to the WISH board for the first time in a very long time and wasn't even really sure what I was going to do or say, when I saw your thread title and that "All are Welcome!" Yay!
> 
> I really hope so, because I have massive amounts of weight to lose  and I would love to be able to join up with you all and be on my way on this long journey to reaching my goal.
> 
> Sooooo, is it ok if I join in with you guys?



WELCOME!!!!

Of course!!!
Join the fun!  
Tell us all about yourself


----------



## lovealldisney

> Hello? (Pops head up cautiously.... )
> 
> I hope I'm not intruding here, but I've just made my way over to the WISH board for the first time in a very long time and wasn't even really sure what I was going to do or say, when I saw your thread title and that "All are Welcome!" Yay!
> 
> I really hope so, because I have massive amounts of weight to lose  and I would love to be able to join up with you all and be on my way on this long journey to reaching my goal.
> 
> Sooooo, is it ok if I join in with you guys?




YEAH someone new!!
Welcome!!
Tell us more about you!!! 


Wendy
You notice now it's an ad for bra's!!  I find this so funny now I'm going to be obsessed with this!


----------



## mommaU4

UtahMama said:


> WELCOME!!!!
> 
> Of course!!!
> Join the fun!
> Tell us all about yourself





lovealldisney said:


> YEAH someone new!!
> Welcome!!
> Tell us more about you!!!



Thank you both for the warm welcome!  I appreciate it. 

About me? Well, I just started a journal on the WISH board if anyone is really bored and wants to read it: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1868294

But for the quickie version, my name is Beth. I am a 36 year old SAHM with four kids, one boy and 3 girls. Over the years I have just really let myself go and have gained an enormous amount of weight. 
Right now I'm at 248 which is down from my usual weight of 263. I started trying to lose weight back in May and am down 15 lbs so far. Just a drop in the bucket I realize, but it's a start. 

I'm not doing any program, just trying to move more and eat less basically. My first goal is to be below 200. After that I will decide where I want to go from there. So I've got quite a journey ahead of me. 

I live in Vegas where it's hotter then heck (over 100 everyday), so you can't exactly go for an afternoon jog. Not that I was doing many of those anyway.  But you know what I mean. It makes it harder to keep the kids entertained too since they can't just head outside to play. (God help me, is summer over yet?!?!) 

So I've had to be creative with my exercising and I've bought some workout DVDs and have started walking in the house making circle 8's between the kitchen, living room and family room. 
That was interesting the first time the kids saw me doing that. "Um mom, what _are _you doing??"   "Exercising, can't breathe, can't talk, go away." But at least I'm trying. And they've been really supportive.  

Okay so that wasn't really the short version, but I hope it gives you some idea of what I'm here for. And again, thanks for the welcome.  

Oh, and I absolutely detest having my picture taken, but if anyone's curious there are some of me and my family in my TR (link's in my sig) but warning; there is also some food porn in there so don't view on an empty stomach.


----------



## Wonders10

*Welcome Beth!*  

*Pixie *- Congrats to you and DD!  I'm confused though.  When I was in high school, the highest score was 1600....but then I think they added a writing portion.  Is that why the score is higher now?  What schools is she thinking of applying to?

I just got back a little while ago from the lady doctor.  I survived!  I did have a complete exam which was nothing like I expected and not bad at all.  You guys were right!  Anyway, turns out the cause of my pain was a pimple (ewww, gross I know.  Sorry if TMI), down there very near to a very sensitive area that I probably can't type out.  She did not seem concerned, gave me some cream, and told me to take a warm bath.  Phew!  So relieved that it is over and nothing serious.  And now that I went I am totally not afraid to go again for yearly check ups.  I'm so proud of me  

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## DisneyLaura

mommaU4 said:


> Hello? (Pops head up cautiously....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I hope I'm not intruding here, but I've just made my way over to the WISH board for the first time in a very long time and wasn't even really sure what I was going to do or say, when I saw your thread title and that "All are Welcome!" Yay!
> 
> I really hope so, because I have massive amounts of weight to lose  and I would love to be able to join up with you all and be on my way on this long journey to reaching my goal.
> 
> Sooooo, is it ok if I join in with you guys?



Welcome Beth.  My name is Laura and I have three kids.  I have a lot of weight to lose as well, approximately 150 lb.  One pound at a time I do though.  Ok off to go read your TR.  Don't worry I'm not hungry.



Wonders10 said:


> I just got back a little while ago from the lady doctor.  I survived!  I did have a complete exam which was nothing like I expected and not bad at all.  You guys were right!  Anyway, turns out the cause of my pain was a pimple (ewww, gross I know.  Sorry if TMI), down there very near to a very sensitive area that I probably can't type out.  She did not seem concerned, gave me some cream, and told me to take a warm bath.  Phew!  So relieved that it is over and nothing serious.  And now that I went I am totally not afraid to go again for yearly check ups.  I'm so proud of me
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!



So glad that's all it turned out to be.   I'm proud of you too.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Has anybody noticed how smart the ads on the bottom of these pages are?  Like when we were talking about clowns, the ad had something to do with clowns.  And since you were talking gardening without a bra, they apparently disagree because there is an ad for Roaman's half yearly bra sale (sizes 36B - 58J).



I see different adverts to you guys! That is so weird...maybe the internet gods are playing with my mind....!!  



mommaU4 said:


> Hello? (Pops head up cautiously....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I hope I'm not intruding here, but I've just made my way over to the WISH board for the first time in a very long time and wasn't even really sure what I was going to do or say, when I saw your thread title and that "All are Welcome!" Yay!
> 
> I really hope so, because I have massive amounts of weight to lose  and I would love to be able to join up with you all and be on my way on this long journey to reaching my goal.
> 
> Sooooo, is it ok if I join in with you guys?



Yay! this is such a cool group, everyone is super nice and welcoming! Hop straight in!



Wonders10 said:


> *Welcome Beth!*
> 
> *Pixie *- Congrats to you and DD!  I'm confused though.  When I was in high school, the highest score was 1600....but then I think they added a writing portion.  Is that why the score is higher now?  What schools is she thinking of applying to?
> 
> I just got back a little while ago from the lady doctor.  I survived!  I did have a complete exam which was nothing like I expected and not bad at all.  You guys were right!  Anyway, turns out the cause of my pain was a pimple (ewww, gross I know.  Sorry if TMI), down there very near to a very sensitive area that I probably can't type out.  She did not seem concerned, gave me some cream, and told me to take a warm bath.  Phew!  So relieved that it is over and nothing serious.  And now that I went I am totally not afraid to go again for yearly check ups.  I'm so proud of me
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!



 Shannon! Good for you, im proud of you too!  Seriously, the first check up is always the worst - and whilst they are undignified, they are nothing to be afraid of!  

Hope everyones having a great day! Its really cold here and chucking it down with rain - its one year ago this month that we had mega mega flooding


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Ive just been in my garden (in the pouring rain!) to try and salvage my garden furniture and look what the rain has fetched me!











Theres about 6 of them!!

They aren't huge frogs, but they seem to be getting scarily close to my back door!


----------



## punkin413

DisneyGalUK said:


> Ive just been in my garden (in the pouring rain!) to try and salvage my garden furniture and look what the rain has fetched me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theres about 6 of them!!
> 
> They aren't huge frogs, but they seem to be getting scarily close to my back door!



i LOVE frogs!!!!!!  they're like my favorite animal.  they won't hurt you!  pick them up and play with them.....they're so cute!  DH and i used to have tons of frogs as pets, but we got rid of them when we got sherman (our beagle) ......afraid he would find them tasty!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

You know what scares me about them - how fast they can jump!  
I think if the rain slows down I may try and find them again provided they dont jump on my face!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

mommaU4 said:


> Sooooo, is it ok if I join in with you guys?


Welcome aboard!

I guess this is as good of a time as any for a re-introduction, since this is a new thread and all.  My name is Aaron, 5'8", 31, married, no kids, one mean little Cocker Spaniel named Molly.  I was born, raised, and still live in the same small town in Eastern Wisconsin (where we're still waiting for summer to begin!).  I've had opportunities to move for different jobs that I've held, and was _this_close to moving to South Carolina about 10 years ago.  But I just couldn't see myself moving out of my little town.

Anyway, I like to think that I'm on the last lap of my weight loss journey.  I started trying to lose in March 2005 at 240 pounds.  I was able to lose 25 to get down to 215 for my August 2005 wedding.  I pretty much stayed right around there for the next year and four months.  Then in January 2007 I rededicated myself, joined the Peeps shortly after that, and I'm now hovering around 165.  My ultimate goal is to be at a weight that is healthy and looks good on me.  I initially set a goal of 155, but now I'm thinking that it'll be closer to 140-145 before I'm at a spot that I want to be.  The problem is that the last time I was at a healthy weight, I was in 3rd grade.  So I have absolutly no idea what would be good for my body to carry around.  (I would secretly love to hit 140, just so I can say that I lost 100.  But we'll see if that would even be a good, healthy weight for me.)

Wendy (UtahMama) posted the rules on the first page, but I'll summarize.  Friday's are weigh in days; just post your gain/loss, not your weight (but nobody will stop you if you want to); and be sure it is in big bright numbers like this - 

*-5.4 pounds*

Beside that, post early, post often, and have fun!


----------



## DisneyLaura

DisneyGalUK said:


> You know what scares me about them - how fast they can jump!
> I think if the rain slows down I may try and find them again provided they dont jump on my face!



I agree with Punkin - we have a lot of frogs in our yard too.  They're cute.  Just think of them as Kermit's cousins


----------



## LMO429

So i am panicking about my honeymoon...i actually HATE to fly and we are going to Maui...not smart considering we live in nyc and its a 12 hour flight!!!!  

I can deal with flying cross country i have done it before! but i am seriously starting to freak and have cold feet about going to maui..i want to ask my fiance if we can just go somewhere closer..what would u do about this? am i being stupid


----------



## punkin413

LMO429 said:


> So i am panicking about my honeymoon...i actually HATE to fly and we are going to Maui...not smart considering we live in nyc and its a 12 hour flight!!!!
> 
> I can deal with flying cross country i have done it before! but i am seriously starting to freak and have cold feet about going to maui..i want to ask my fiance if we can just go somewhere closer..what would u do about this? am i being stupid



go to maui!  i hate flying too but i'd go to hawaii in a heartbeat if given the chance.  i went when i was 9 and i remember how long that flight was.  are you flying at night?  just have a couple of cocktails on the flight and relax.


----------



## Wonders10

LMO429 said:


> So i am panicking about my honeymoon...i actually HATE to fly and we are going to Maui...not smart considering we live in nyc and its a 12 hour flight!!!!
> 
> I can deal with flying cross country i have done it before! but i am seriously starting to freak and have cold feet about going to maui..i want to ask my fiance if we can just go somewhere closer..what would u do about this? am i being stupid




I'm with Dawn.  Definitely go to Maui!  I hate flying...avoid it at all costs.  I recommend having some cocktails.  Or even talk to your dr.  They will usually give you one or two pills to calm you down and help you relax.  Just don't have the cocktails and the pills


----------



## DisneyGalUK

DisneyLaura said:


> I agree with Punkin - we have a lot of frogs in our yard too.  They're cute.  Just think of them as Kermit's cousins



 There is a baby one which is sooo cute, and tiny! I'll start with that one and work my way up to the big ones!  



LMO429 said:


> So i am panicking about my honeymoon...i actually HATE to fly and we are going to Maui...not smart considering we live in nyc and its a 12 hour flight!!!!
> 
> I can deal with flying cross country i have done it before! but i am seriously starting to freak and have cold feet about going to maui..i want to ask my fiance if we can just go somewhere closer..what would u do about this? am i being stupid



Im not a huge fan of flying either - if its a daytime flight then I'll have a Kalms tablet (kind of a herbal tablet which helps with nerves), or if its a night flight I'll have a cocktail or two! Definately go to Maui!


----------



## mommaU4

Wonders10 said:


> *Welcome Beth!*


Thanks for the welcome.  

And good for you on going to the "lady doctor". It's never fun but it is a neccessary evil and I'm glad at least now you are relieved to find out what it was. 





DisneyLaura said:


> Welcome Beth.  My name is Laura and I have three kids.  I have a lot of weight to lose as well, approximately 150 lb.  One pound at a time I do though.  Ok off to go read your TR.  Don't worry I'm not hungry.


Hi Laura. Thank you for the welcome. And I agree, one pound at a time. I was wondering, are you just starting out or have you been here for awhile? 
This might be rude to ask and if so, I apologize and you don't have to answer, but since we both have large amounts to lose, I was wondering how you've done so far and if you are following any specific program? 





DisneyGalUK said:


> Yay! this is such a cool group, everyone is super nice and welcoming! Hop straight in!


Thanks! That's good to hear!  





WI_DisneyFan said:


> Welcome aboard!
> 
> Beside that, post early, post often, and have fun!


Thank-you for the welcome and the re-introduction. It's nice to see who's who and what's what. 
As for living in WI and still waiting for summer, I have plenty of warmth to share. Really, take some!! LOL I grew up in SoCal, but in '04 we moved to northern MI for 3 years so I can kind of relate to that feeling of wondering if summer will ever arrive. Of course since we moved to Vegas last summer, I'm now wondering if it will ever leave?  

Also thanks for posting the rules. Oops, I posted my weight. But in a way I think that's better for me. Keeps me honest. I hope that's ok. And I was weighting in on Mondays but I'd like to follow along so I'll switch it to Fridays. 

Thanks again for all the info.


----------



## mommaU4

LMO429 said:


> So i am panicking about my honeymoon...i actually HATE to fly and we are going to Maui...not smart considering we live in nyc and its a 12 hour flight!!!!
> 
> I can deal with flying cross country i have done it before! but i am seriously starting to freak and have cold feet about going to maui..i want to ask my fiance if we can just go somewhere closer..what would u do about this? am i being stupid


Hi. I realize I'm new here and all, but I thought I'd jump in and agree with the others. I think you should definitely go. 

I can feel your pain as I am terrified of flying, but I second the mention to see your doctor and tell him/her how you feel. They can give you something to take the edge off. And I'd make sure to bring along a portable DVD player with an old favorite movie in it. Something that will get you feeling good and comfortable and help take your mind off it. 

You're not being stupid at all, just keep thinking about how once your there and having such an amazing time, you'll be really glad you went. Oh, and since you're mentioning things like honeymoon and fiance, I'm guessing congratulations are in order.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

mommaU4 said:


> Thank-you for the welcome and the re-introduction. It's nice to see who's who and what's what.
> As for living in WI and still waiting for summer, I have plenty of warmth to share. Really, take some!! LOL I grew up in SoCal, but in '04 we moved to northern MI for 3 years so I can kind of relate to that feeling of wondering if summer will ever arrive. Of course since we moved to Vegas last summer, I'm now wondering if it will ever leave?
> 
> Also thanks for posting the rules. Oops, I posted my weight. But in a way I think that's better for me. Keeps me honest. I hope that's ok. And I was weighting in on Mondays but I'd like to follow along so I'll switch it to Fridays.
> 
> Thanks again for all the info.


I think summer is finally here!  I walked out of work, and it was 84 degrees.  Beautiful!  As for posting your weight, don't worry about it!  I only meant that you don't HAVE to if you don't want to.  I personally post my weight every Friday when I record my loss/gain.  But there are others who aren't comfortable with that, which I can totally relate to.  Whatever works for you!


----------



## Wonders10

Hey Peeps!

I posted my itinerary on the theme parks boards to get some opinions.  Would love if you went and checked it out.  Here's the link:

http://http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=25902901#post25902901


----------



## DisneyLaura

mommaU4 said:


> Hi Laura. Thank you for the welcome. And I agree, one pound at a time. I was wondering, are you just starting out or have you been here for awhile?
> This might be rude to ask and if so, I apologize and you don't have to answer, but since we both have large amounts to lose, I was wondering how you've done so far and if you are following any specific program?



It's not rude at all.  I have been a peep for a couple of months, I joined the DIS boards last April so a little time after that I joined this board.  Anyway I do Weight Watchers and I have been for a year and I am ashamed to say that I only lost 5 lb.  I was up to almost 20 lb last spring but the summer killed me.  I would lose 3 and gain 2 back.  So I started over this year and I'm down 5 lb.  I do have a goal to be at at least 200 lb by next Nov (2009) because that's when we will be in Disney and I want to be able to go on any ride I want to so that's my goal and these guys really help with my emotional eating I will say.     I just jump on here instead and someone always will respond to my post (thanks guys ).  So that's my story.  I just take it one pound at a time and I figure one day I will be at my goal.


----------



## mommaU4

WI_DisneyFan said:


> I think summer is finally here!  I walked out of work, and it was 84 degrees.  Beautiful!  As for posting your weight, don't worry about it!  I only meant that you don't HAVE to if you don't want to.  I personally post my weight every Friday when I record my loss/gain.  But there are others who aren't comfortable with that, which I can totally relate to.  Whatever works for you!


OK, thanks for clarifying that.  
Oh, and I'm glad summer is finally there for you.  




DisneyLaura said:


> It's not rude at all.  I have been a peep for a couple of months, I joined the DIS boards last April so a little time after that I joined this board.  Anyway I do Weight Watchers and I have been for a year and I am ashamed to say that I only lost 5 lb.  I was up to almost 20 lb last spring but the summer killed me.  I would lose 3 and gain 2 back.  So I started over this year and I'm down 5 lb.  I do have a goal to be at at least 200 lb by next Nov (2009) because that's when we will be in Disney and I want to be able to go on any ride I want to so that's my goal and these guys really help with my emotional eating I will say.     I just jump on here instead and someone always will respond to my post (thanks guys ).  So that's my story.  I just take it one pound at a time and I figure one day I will be at my goal.


Thanks for sharing that. I've heard really good things about WW. I should look into it some more. And I totally understand the weight loss roller coaster. I've been on it many times. I'm hoping this time it's finally a one way trip down! 
Good luck with your goal! And you are right, one day you will be there.


----------



## MA pigletfan

Wonders10 said:


> *Welcome Beth!*
> 
> I just got back a little while ago from the lady doctor.  I survived!  I did have a complete exam which was nothing like I expected and not bad at all.  You guys were right!  Anyway, turns out the cause of my pain was a pimple (ewww, gross I know.  Sorry if TMI), down there very near to a very sensitive area that I probably can't type out.  She did not seem concerned, gave me some cream, and told me to take a warm bath.  Phew!  So relieved that it is over and nothing serious.  And now that I went I am totally not afraid to go again for yearly check ups.  I'm so proud of me
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!


yay shannon!!! i am so proud of you! i have major "lady doctor" fears as well...so i can relate..glad to hear you will be going routinely..and that it was nothing to worry about  



LMO429 said:


> So i am panicking about my honeymoon...i actually HATE to fly and we are going to Maui...not smart considering we live in nyc and its a 12 hour flight!!!!
> 
> I can deal with flying cross country i have done it before! but i am seriously starting to freak and have cold feet about going to maui..i want to ask my fiance if we can just go somewhere closer..what would u do about this? am i being stupid



you sound JUST like me!...although the furthest i have flown was Colorado..and when we go out to cali ( when you fly to maui) i will be doing the same thing! freaking out..i think going to the doc for some "relaxation pills" might be a good call..i would hate to see you miss your lovely time in Hawaii..and besides 1..i want a full report because that is one place we will be considering for our Honeymoon and 2. i would love to meet you in DL!!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Has anybody noticed how smart the ads on the bottom of these pages are?  Like when we were talking about clowns, the ad had something to do with clowns.  And since you were talking gardening without a bra, they apparently disagree because there is an ad for Roaman's half yearly bra sale (sizes 36B - 58J).



 



punkin413 said:


> i get these all the time because EVERY time i go to any web page that advertises anything it's about disney.  go figure!



Yeah, I get that too.   



mommaU4 said:


> Thank you both for the warm welcome!  I appreciate it.
> 
> About me? Well, I just started a journal on the WISH board if anyone is really bored and wants to read it: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1868294
> 
> But for the quickie version, my name is Beth. I am a 36 year old SAHM with four kids, one boy and 3 girls. Over the years I have just really let myself go and have gained an enormous amount of weight.
> Right now I'm at 248 which is down from my usual weight of 263. I started trying to lose weight back in May and am down 15 lbs so far. Just a drop in the bucket I realize, but it's a start.
> 
> I'm not doing any program, just trying to move more and eat less basically. My first goal is to be below 200. After that I will decide where I want to go from there. So I've got quite a journey ahead of me.
> 
> I live in Vegas where it's hotter then heck (over 100 everyday), so you can't exactly go for an afternoon jog. Not that I was doing many of those anyway.  But you know what I mean. It makes it harder to keep the kids entertained too since they can't just head outside to play. (God help me, is summer over yet?!?!)
> 
> So I've had to be creative with my exercising and I've bought some workout DVDs and have started walking in the house making circle 8's between the kitchen, living room and family room.
> That was interesting the first time the kids saw me doing that. "Um mom, what _are _you doing??"   "Exercising, can't breathe, can't talk, go away." But at least I'm trying. And they've been really supportive.
> 
> Okay so that wasn't really the short version, but I hope it gives you some idea of what I'm here for. And again, thanks for the welcome.
> 
> Oh, and I absolutely detest having my picture taken, but if anyone's curious there are some of me and my family in my TR (link's in my sig) but warning; there is also some food porn in there so don't view on an empty stomach.



*WELCOME!!!* I absolutely LOVE this group! And I think you will too. I joined back in November of '06, but I mostly maintained through that holiday season, and I really went after the weight loss in January '07. I have lost about 50 lbs (I started at 250.), and I have about 40 left to go. DH and I live in Central Illinois with our beagle and kitty. I work in HR and do photography on the side, and he is a finance manager at a car dealership. 



Wonders10 said:


> I just got back a little while ago from the lady doctor.  I survived!  I did have a complete exam which was nothing like I expected and not bad at all.  You guys were right!  Anyway, turns out the cause of my pain was a pimple (ewww, gross I know.  Sorry if TMI), down there very near to a very sensitive area that I probably can't type out.  She did not seem concerned, gave me some cream, and told me to take a warm bath.  Phew!  So relieved that it is over and nothing serious.  And now that I went I am totally not afraid to go again for yearly check ups.  I'm so proud of me
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!



I'm proud of you too!  



LMO429 said:


> So i am panicking about my honeymoon...i actually HATE to fly and we are going to Maui...not smart considering we live in nyc and its a 12 hour flight!!!!
> 
> I can deal with flying cross country i have done it before! but i am seriously starting to freak and have cold feet about going to maui..i want to ask my fiance if we can just go somewhere closer..what would u do about this? am i being stupid





Wonders10 said:


> I'm with Dawn.  Definitely go to Maui!  I hate flying...avoid it at all costs.  I recommend having some cocktails.  Or even talk to your dr.  They will usually give you one or two pills to calm you down and help you relax.  Just don't have the cocktails and the pills



Yeah!!! Go to Maui! My DH is terrified of flying, and we actually missed our DL trip in January because our flight was cancelled due to mechanical failure, which freaked DH out, and he didn't want to take a later flight. We have rescheduled, and he has since gone to the doctor and gotten some pills to help him out. I'm not crazy about flying either, but I'd jump at the chance to go to Maui for sure!


----------



## Sparkie

Wonders:  Glad to hear you survived.  I actually got to thinking that it could be that problem that you described- I've had personal experience with that particular problem so I can sympathize with your pain.

LMO:  I flew for my very first time last year.  Disney is only 1.5 hr flight from my house and I cried for 45 min of the flight.  But... I liked being in Disney so quickly that I am flying again on Monday.  So wish me luck.  I think you will be fine. You will have you DH to keep your mind occupied and visions of a beautiful honeymoon dancing in you head.

momma4U:  HI!  I'm Robin.  I am a nurse and work maternity/nursery on the night shift.  I have 3 children, DS 19, DD 16, and DD 12.  Recently DD 16 dropped a bomb on me and I am now going to be a grandmother.  I'm still adjusting.  I dont post my weight regularly. But plan to start back when I get back from Disney.  I'm gonna give medifast a try.  I need a quick jumpstart to help me get motivated and stay motivated.  I am thinking medifast for a month see how I do and then kinda a WW plan.  I am an emotional eater and I eat out of boredom and sometimes because the clock says its time even though I may not be hungry.  Biggest challenge is the over 40 metabolism that I now have even though I didnt ask for it. I have started over more times than I can count. But the Peeps just keep taking me back.  All in all - I would like to lose about 40 pounds.  I'm 5'even and that would put me in the 130 range.

Punkin:  did your sister get the money order?


----------



## mommaU4

Disneyfreak92 said:


> *WELCOME!!!* I absolutely LOVE this group! And I think you will too. I joined back in November of '06, but I mostly maintained through that holiday season, and I really went after the weight loss in January '07. I have lost about 50 lbs (I started at 250.), and I have about 40 left to go. DH and I live in Central Illinois with our beagle and kitty. I work in HR and do photography on the side, and he is a finance manager at a car dealership.


Thank you for the welcome! So far everyone has been so warm and welcoming. I can see why you'd love this group.  

Congratulations to you on your 50 lb loss so far. Wow, that is awesome!! It sounds like we might have the same final goal. If you started at 250 and lost 50 so far, and still want to lose 40 more then that would be 160 right? (blech, math!) If so, then that's what I'd eventually like to be. Well, for now I'll be happy when I get below the 200 mark. 

Anyway, thanks for introducing yourself and sharing your success so far. 





Sparkie said:


> momma4U:  HI!  I'm Robin.  I am a nurse and work maternity/nursery on the night shift.  I have 3 children, DS 19, DD 16, and DD 12.  Recently DD 16 dropped a bomb on me and I am now going to be a grandmother.  I'm still adjusting.  I dont post my weight regularly. But plan to start back when I get back from Disney.  I'm gonna give medifast a try.  I need a quick jumpstart to help me get motivated and stay motivated.  I am thinking medifast for a month see how I do and then kinda a WW plan.  I am an emotional eater and I eat out of boredom and sometimes because the clock says its time even though I may not be hungry.  Biggest challenge is the over 40 metabolism that I now have even though I didnt ask for it. I have started over more times than I can count. But the Peeps just keep taking me back.  All in all - I would like to lose about 40 pounds.  I'm 5'even and that would put me in the 130 range.


Hi Robin! I am jealous of your job! I just had to say that. I always thought I'd enjoy being a nurse in a maternity ward. Never a dull moment I bet. 

I don't blame you for having a hard time adjusting to your DD's news. Sixteen is young. I worry because I have 3 girls and although they are still young now (11, 7 and 7) I know they won't be forever and I'm dreading those teen years. I wish the best of luck to you and your DD in this situation. 

As for being an emotional eater, yep, that's me too. Food's been a comfort for me for too long and that's one of the things I'm hoping to change. It will be nice to have support here. And good luck to you on your 40 lbs.! I know we can do this.


----------



## mommaU4

Um, quick question....looking for some advice actually. 

Anyone here beaten an addiction to soda? Specifically Diet Pepsi. That stuff is like a drug I swear! It's so bad that one of my first tags ever said "Hopelessly addicted to Diet Pepsi" and truer words were never spoken. 

I had a kidney stone over a year ago and after that I did pretty well with the water and cutting out the soda. That was the single most painful experience ever and I didn't want to take any chance of repeating it. But you know how it is, time passes, and here I am back with the soda and not enough water. 

I just hate water so much. So what I'm really looking for are tips on how to steer away from the diet soda and stick with water. I've seen those packets you can add to bottled water. Anyone try those and like it?  Maybe can recommend a flavor or brand. 

Thanks for any help or advice. I appreciate it.


----------



## dwheatl

Wow, you all have been post-happy! Nice to see, but it took me forever to get caught up.


pixie dust 112 said:


> Can I put in a little brag here?  My DD just got her SAT scores!  She got a 1910 so she should be safe for the schools she's interested in!  (I did tell her Yale is out) Such a relief to not have to take them in the fall!  If she wants she can also apply for some early admission schools.    I'm  right about here  right now!


 Woo hooo!Give her a hug from me. 



mommaU4 said:


> Thank you both for the warm welcome!  I appreciate it.
> 
> About me? Well, I just started a journal on the WISH board if anyone is really bored and wants to read it: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1868294
> 
> But for the quickie version, my name is Beth. I am a 36 year old SAHM with four kids, one boy and 3 girls. Over the years I have just really let myself go and have gained an enormous amount of weight.
> Right now I'm at 248 which is down from my usual weight of 263. I started trying to lose weight back in May and am down 15 lbs so far. Just a drop in the bucket I realize, but it's a start.
> 
> I'm not doing any program, just trying to move more and eat less basically. My first goal is to be below 200. After that I will decide where I want to go from there. So I've got quite a journey ahead of me.
> 
> I live in Vegas where it's hotter then heck (over 100 everyday), so you can't exactly go for an afternoon jog. Not that I was doing many of those anyway.  But you know what I mean. It makes it harder to keep the kids entertained too since they can't just head outside to play. (God help me, is summer over yet?!?!)
> 
> So I've had to be creative with my exercising and I've bought some workout DVDs and have started walking in the house making circle 8's between the kitchen, living room and family room.
> That was interesting the first time the kids saw me doing that. "Um mom, what _are _you doing??"   "Exercising, can't breathe, can't talk, go away." But at least I'm trying. And they've been really supportive.
> 
> Okay so that wasn't really the short version, but I hope it gives you some idea of what I'm here for. And again, thanks for the welcome.
> 
> Oh, and I absolutely detest having my picture taken, but if anyone's curious there are some of me and my family in my TR (link's in my sig) but warning; there is also some food porn in there so don't view on an empty stomach.


 Hi neighbor. I live in Northern CA, and not too many of the peeps live out this way. I have a DL trip in the works for next month. It's too short for my taste, but both my kids are working now, and they still like to join us (yay) so we're squeezing it in. I used to weigh 220, lost 95 lbs. with WW 17 years ago, gradually gained back 45 lbs, took off 10, then some more with the peeps, gained the peeps weight back. I'm the queen of the yoyo dieters, but at least I'm at a semi-healthy weight right now, much better than if I didn't try. That's what keeps me going. 



Wonders10 said:


> *Welcome Beth!*
> 
> *Pixie *- Congrats to you and DD!  I'm confused though.  When I was in high school, the highest score was 1600....but then I think they added a writing portion.  Is that why the score is higher now?  What schools is she thinking of applying to?
> 
> I just got back a little while ago from the lady doctor.  I survived!  I did have a complete exam which was nothing like I expected and not bad at all.  You guys were right!  Anyway, turns out the cause of my pain was a pimple (ewww, gross I know.  Sorry if TMI), down there very near to a very sensitive area that I probably can't type out.  She did not seem concerned, gave me some cream, and told me to take a warm bath.  Phew!  So relieved that it is over and nothing serious.  And now that I went I am totally not afraid to go again for yearly check ups.  I'm so proud of me
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!


 The new SAT goes to 2400. My DD took it in March and got an 1890. PD and I raised some smart chicks (if you'll pardon my saying so)! 

Shannon, glad to hear it was nothing too terrible. It's pretty close to what I said, isn't it? My "lady doctor" has funny posters on the ceiling to keep us entertained. He's also the one who commented on my chipped pedicure, and when I told him at least I had shaved my legs, he told me I made the right choice. 





LMO429 said:


> So i am panicking about my honeymoon...i actually HATE to fly and we are going to Maui...not smart considering we live in nyc and its a 12 hour flight!!!!
> 
> I can deal with flying cross country i have done it before! but i am seriously starting to freak and have cold feet about going to maui..i want to ask my fiance if we can just go somewhere closer..what would u do about this? am i being stupid


 You'll have a great time in Maui. Is the flight non-stop? That's something to think about. Also, when I was in counseling, there were several people there for flight phobia. It can be treated if that's something you are interested in.

Good luck to everyone with weigh-in tomorrow. We went to Cheesecake Factory last night, and although I showed restraint (half a salad, 1/3 piece cheesecake) it was still calorie dense. I know for a fact I'm not making the 7/4 challenge.


----------



## pixie dust 112

mommaU4 said:


> Hello? (Pops head up cautiously.... [
> I hope I'm not intruding here, but I've just made my way over to the WISH board for the first time in a very long time and wasn't even really sure what I was going to do or say, when I saw your thread title and that "All are Welcome!" Yay!
> 
> I really hope so, because I have massive amounts of weight to lose  and I would love to be able to join up with you all and be on my way on this long journey to reaching my goal.
> 
> Sooooo, is it ok if I join in with you guys?



Welcome!  YOu've come to the right place.



mommaU4 said:


> Oh, and I absolutely detest having my picture taken, but if anyone's curious there are some of me and my family in my TR (link's in my sig) but warning; there is also some food porn in there so don't view on an empty stomach.


I went over and checked out your pictures.  How can you detest having your picture taken.  You are so gorgeous!



Wonders10 said:


> *Pixie *- Congrats to you and DD!  I'm confused though.  When I was in high school, the highest score was 1600....but then I think they added a writing portion.  Is that why the score is higher now?  What schools is she thinking of applying to?
> She's just in the beginning of the process and is looking all over the north east.  THe list is long right now and includes a few SUNY (Stte University of New YOrk) schools and several small private schools. THe highest score is now 2400.
> 
> I just got back a little while ago from the lady doctor.  I survived!  I did have a complete exam which was nothing like I expected and not bad at all.  You guys were right!  Anyway, turns out the cause of my pain was a pimple (ewww, gross I know.  Sorry if TMI), down there very near to a very sensitive area that I probably can't type out.  She did not seem concerned, gave me some cream, and told me to take a warm bath.  Phew!  So relieved that it is over and nothing serious.  And now that I went I am totally not afraid to go again for yearly check ups.  I'm so proud of me
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!


I'm proud of you too and glad to here that all is well....not that it sounds like fun..but I am sure you are relieved.  That first visit can be so intimidating, but tur out not to be so bad! 


DisneyGalUK said:


> Ive just been in my garden (in the pouring rain!) to try and salvage my garden furniture and look what the rain has fetched me!
> 
> Theres about 6 of them!!
> 
> They aren't huge frogs, but they seem to be getting scarily close to my back door!


They want to be your pets.  I think it's time you started giving them names...If you find one more yo could name them after the seven dwarves!


LMO429 said:


> So i am panicking about my honeymoon...i actually HATE to fly and we are going to Maui...not smart considering we live in nyc and its a 12 hour flight!!!!
> 
> I can deal with flying cross country i have done it before! but i am seriously starting to freak and have cold feet about going to maui..i want to ask my fiance if we can just go somewhere closer..what would u do about this? am i being stupid





Wonders10 said:


> I'm with Dawn.  Definitely go to Maui!  I hate flying...avoid it at all costs.  I recommend having some cocktails.  Or even talk to your dr.  They will usually give you one or two pills to calm you down and help you relax.  Just don't have the cocktails and the pills



I weigh in and say  a few cocktails or a a sleeping pill (maybe Tylenol PM) should do the trick!  If you dont go, you're sure to regret it later!  


mommaU4 said:


> Um, quick question....looking for some advice actually.
> 
> Anyone here beaten an addiction to soda? Specifically Diet Pepsi. That stuff is like a drug I swear! It's so bad that one of my first tags ever said "Hopelessly addicted to Diet Pepsi" and truer words were never spoken.
> 
> I just hate water so much. So what I'm really looking for are tips on how to steer away from the diet soda and stick with water. I've seen those packets you can add to bottled water. Anyone try those and like it?  Maybe can recommend a flavor or brand.
> 
> Thanks for any help or advice. I appreciate it.



I think that post could be a shout out and call for help to our threadmother Utahmama, the ultimate diet pepsi addict.  But I think she may have broken the addiction! I'll let her tell you about it.  

I do add the packets to the water bottles.  I like the crystal light lemonade and there are also some flavored iced green tea mixes that  like, but I can;t remember the brand.  I also do not like plain water, so I always put a lemon wedge in my water and then I love it  . It's worth a try.





dwheatl said:


> Wow, you all have been post-happy! Nice to see, but it took me forever to get caught up.
> Woo hooo!Give her a hug from me.
> 
> The new SAT goes to 2400. My DD took it in March and got an 1890. PD and I raised some smart chicks (if you'll pardon my saying so)!



I will give her that hug for you.  Give your baby a ug for me too and tell her congratulations on her graduation!

Are you enjoying your leisurely summer?  Hope so!

I'll weigh in later today...hopefuloly I can report a loss of 1 pound to meet the challenge, because we go on vacation tomorrow so this will be my last weigh in before the 4th...but I am so close and Aunt Flo is knocking on the door, trying to gain admittance to our vacation...so I'm worried that I will have a gain!  UGH!


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps!

I know I did not weigh in last week.  I weighed myself this morning and I weighed in at 130.0  Today is 3 Months until my wedding day! and I would like to weigh 118 pounds and be seriously toned...So i guess next week I will post a loss or a gain because I lost track because the past month I have been pretty inconsistent.

I have decided that this weekend and the many wkends going forward that I can only have ONE cheat day on the weekend.  The past month I have been just eating what I want on the weekends and I have been maintaining at 130 pounds.  I need to start watching more and only indulge my 35 bonus points worth for the weekend.


----------



## LMO429

Thanks for all the encouraging words when it comes to me flying.  It comes in waves and short panic attacks when I think about it.  I know it has everything to do with me being at work downtown  and experiencing everything first hand on 9.11..anyway i hate talking/thinking about it cuz it makes me worse.  I did not fly for 5 years after that and the furthest i have flown was las vegas...i think there is something about being over the ocean that completely freaks me out! I just feel like at least if we are flying over land and I have a panic attack the plane can land somewhere but over water where are we going to go!!! my fiance was even so nice as to book us first class tickets because he knows how much i hate flying..but its still not working

I just hate this feeling that we have to go somewhere "FAR AWAY" for our honeymoon why cant we just go somewhere close..I dont get it..i got a prescription for ambien and hopefully that will do the trick.


----------



## LMO429

mommaU4 said:


> Um, quick question....looking for some advice actually.
> 
> Anyone here beaten an addiction to soda? Specifically Diet Pepsi. That stuff is like a drug I swear! It's so bad that one of my first tags ever said "Hopelessly addicted to Diet Pepsi" and truer words were never spoken.
> 
> I had a kidney stone over a year ago and after that I did pretty well with the water and cutting out the soda. That was the single most painful experience ever and I didn't want to take any chance of repeating it. But you know how it is, time passes, and here I am back with the soda and not enough water.
> 
> I just hate water so much. So what I'm really looking for are tips on how to steer away from the diet soda and stick with water. I've seen those packets you can add to bottled water. Anyone try those and like it?  Maybe can recommend a flavor or brand.
> 
> Thanks for any help or advice. I appreciate it.



Welcome!

Utah Mama kicked the habit and she dropped some serious LBS!!!  

As far as I am concerned if you want to drop some weigh fast I would try to kick your diet pepsi habit to the curb as soon as possible.  Think about all the chemicals and adjectives they put in diet soda!!! Plus when you drink diet soda it makes you want to eat  even more!!!!!  

and dont kick the diet pepsi for crystal light because that stuff is just as bad

i know you dont like the taste of water but it really is the best thing for your body..i didnt like it at first either but now i crave water all the time!  I wish I had a better solution to drinking water such as a packet that goes into your water to make it taste better but I think that stuff is pure garbage and no good for your body

Maybe just start with having one can of diet sode and one big bottle of water the first week and then start to decrease the soda and up the water gradually and dont do it all at once ....


----------



## DisneyLaura

LMO429 said:


> So i am panicking about my honeymoon...i actually HATE to fly and we are going to Maui...not smart considering we live in nyc and its a 12 hour flight!!!!
> 
> I can deal with flying cross country i have done it before! but i am seriously starting to freak and have cold feet about going to maui..i want to ask my fiance if we can just go somewhere closer..what would u do about this? am i being stupid



LMO - I agree with everyone else about still going.  It's absolutely beautiful there.  I went on my honeymoon almost 12 years ago  And you're not in the air the whole time, mine was split, first we flew from JFK to CA and then to HI.  I would definately take something to help you relax if you think that will help.  You'll be fine 



mommaU4 said:


> Anyone here beaten an addiction to soda? Specifically Diet Pepsi. That stuff is like a drug I swear! It's so bad that one of my first tags ever said "Hopelessly addicted to Diet Pepsi" and truer words were never spoken. Thanks for any help or advice. I appreciate it.



Beth - Wendy dropped a whole lot of weight after giving up diet pepsi.  I personally need the bubbles so I limit myself one diet caffiene free pepsi at dinner (I also get those little cans sometimes).  I find cans I don't go through as much as a bottle.  I also fill a 64 oz rubbermaid container with water and add one of those packets to it (I used to do Crystal Light but the fake sugar not good) but I did find somethings with Splenda (much better than the other stuff) 4C iced tea has one with Splenda or there something on the market called True Lemon/True Lime that I actually just went on their website to get a free sample.  It's no calories, no artifical sweetner.  I like water but I need a little something something in it too.  I don't use the 16.9 oz of water it calls for I use those packets in a 64 oz rubbermaid container so it's really just a little taste of something.  You can try that.  Also WW makes packets too if you join them (they only sell it their weigh in).  Hope that helps.

Laura

I'm a samer because I didn't go get weighed this week and I don't own a scale (I think I might have to go purchase one)


----------



## MA pigletfan

BY THE WAY...WELCOME BETH!!!  sorry such a delay!!!! I am sure you will love it here!!

Today i am a loser*...-2 lbs*! yay! 
Tonight we are going to our first " reception venue appt"..i am pretty excited about it..its a Westin hotel in Providence..which is super close to where we live in MA...it looks pretty in pics so i am very curious to see it..b ut a bit scared of the pricetag  ..considering we have no idea what kind of budget we have to work with yet..it should be interesting! We have a couple more appts lined up mid July in Boston and I am hoping to get some country clubs lined up to check out too..i know once we have a definite place/date i will feel so much better..but right now i am feeling a bit anxious. I mean Oct. 09 sounds far away..but people are already booking that far..yikes!!!
OH and after the appointment we are going to see the new DISNEY MOVIE: Wall-E!!!   Very excited!

have a great day everyone..i will be popping in today i hope since its friday!


----------



## DisneyLaura

Gina - I booked my church and my reception place almost 2 years in advance and that was almost 12 years ago (I got married in Oct too, the 12th )  It's crazy but let me tell you that will go by fast once you start the real planning.  The church and the reception is one thing that we did really early and then I don't think anything after that until 10 months or so.  The dress, invites, flowers, DJ that kind of stuff.  I would just call places and ask how far in advance you need to book things because if you really want a specific florist (my cousin worked for one, it was her in-laws so I knew I was going with them) you don't want to be disappointed if they can't do your wedding.  I would also take pictures of the place so you remember it after you go to the other ones.  Of course that's once you have a date  Just a little advice I hope you don't mind.  

Laura


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Hi all!  I want to get this in before the DIS goes on the fritz again.  After seeing some pretty scary numbers for most of the week, I was able to rally to *lose 0.8 pounds *this week.  This puts me back under 165 (164.6 to be exact), but still 1.2 above my lowest weight of 163.4 that I hit a few weeks ago.  Hopefully a good week here will put me at or below that number again.  Unfortunately, unless I have my best week ever I won't be reaching my July 4 goal of being under 160.  But that's just something to aim for next time.

The other sorta related news is that I've completed Week 1 of the Couch to 5k program.  I might end up repeating week 1 though, just because I think I'm getting a little more winded than I should.  I'm not sure if I'm ready to increase my running time.

Anyway, I hope everyone has a great day!  And start thinking of what you want to accomplish by Labor Day, which is September 1.  We'll probably be aiming for August 29, the last Friday before Labor Day.  That'll be our next goal date.  But saying Labor Day is just easier.

Pretty numbers everyone!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

pixie dust 112 said:


> They want to be your pets.  I think it's time you started giving them names...If you find one more yo could name them after the seven dwarves!



 I think I will make them my garden pets! Dont know why frogs freak me out so much, Ive got two map turtles as pets! I think its because the turtles cant run away from me!  
Tonight I'll find another one and they can be the dwarves!

Well im +1lb Totally my own fault, and totally expected. Hey ho, Ive hopped back on the wagon!

Have a great day everyone


----------



## UtahMama

mommaU4 said:


> Um, quick question....looking for some advice actually.
> 
> Anyone here beaten an addiction to soda? Specifically Diet Pepsi. That stuff is like a drug I swear! It's so bad that one of my first tags ever said "Hopelessly addicted to Diet Pepsi" and truer words were never spoken.
> 
> I had a kidney stone over a year ago and after that I did pretty well with the water and cutting out the soda. That was the single most painful experience ever and I didn't want to take any chance of repeating it. But you know how it is, time passes, and here I am back with the soda and not enough water.
> 
> I just hate water so much. So what I'm really looking for are tips on how to steer away from the diet soda and stick with water. I've seen those packets you can add to bottled water. Anyone try those and like it?  Maybe can recommend a flavor or brand.
> 
> Thanks for any help or advice. I appreciate it.



HELLO!!!

I kicked a $5 (minimum) per day habit this last April and dumped 20 pounds that month!!!!! 

Diet Soda is EVIL!!!

But don't go cold turkey or you'll be "cranky"  

I only had a can when I felt the headache coming on. It was ONE day of HECK and 3 more days of mild symptoms.  


You'll sleep better and you're skin will glow. 

NOW, I DO drink one to 2 cans in the morning and since losing that chunk last April, I've been s--l--o--o--o--w in any more. SO! I know I can quit totally. It's just compared to the MASSIVE amounts of DP I used to drink, the 1-2 cans seems so little. I need to totally get rid of them. 

I can sincerely say...IF I CAN DO IT, you can do it!


----------



## UtahMama

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Welcome aboard!
> 
> I guess this is as good of a time as any for a re-introduction, since this is a new thread and all.  My name is Aaron, 5'8", 31, married, no kids, one mean little Cocker Spaniel named Molly.  I was born, raised, and still live in the same small town in Eastern Wisconsin (where we're still waiting for summer to begin!).  I've had opportunities to move for different jobs that I've held, and was _this_close to moving to South Carolina about 10 years ago.  But I just couldn't see myself moving out of my little town.
> 
> Anyway, I like to think that I'm on the last lap of my weight loss journey.  I started trying to lose in March 2005 at 240 pounds.  I was able to lose 25 to get down to 215 for my August 2005 wedding.  I pretty much stayed right around there for the next year and four months.  Then in January 2007 I rededicated myself, joined the Peeps shortly after that, and I'm now hovering around 165.  My ultimate goal is to be at a weight that is healthy and looks good on me.  I initially set a goal of 155, but now I'm thinking that it'll be closer to 140-145 before I'm at a spot that I want to be.  The problem is that the last time I was at a healthy weight, I was in 3rd grade.  So I have absolutly no idea what would be good for my body to carry around.  (I would secretly love to hit 140, just so I can say that I lost 100.  But we'll see if that would even be a good, healthy weight for me.)
> 
> Wendy (UtahMama) posted the rules on the first page, but I'll summarize.  Friday's are weigh in days; just post your gain/loss, not your weight (but nobody will stop you if you want to); and be sure it is in big bright numbers like this -
> 
> *-5.4 pounds*
> 
> Beside that, post early, post often, and have fun!



HA! I put you down for -5.4!!!!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

UtahMama said:


> HA! I put you down for -5.4!!!!


Oh, how I wish.  Move that decimal over one spot to the left, and you'll be a lot closer to the truth!

EDIT:  How the H-E-Double Hockey Sticks did that happen?!?  I quoted you, and my response posted BEFORE you???


----------



## MA pigletfan

DisneyLaura said:


> Gina - I booked my church and my reception place almost 2 years in advance and that was almost 12 years ago (I got married in Oct too, the 12th )  It's crazy but let me tell you that will go by fast once you start the real planning.  The church and the reception is one thing that we did really early and then I don't think anything after that until 10 months or so.  The dress, invites, flowers, DJ that kind of stuff.  I would just call places and ask how far in advance you need to book things because if you really want a specific florist (my cousin worked for one, it was her in-laws so I knew I was going with them) you don't want to be disappointed if they can't do your wedding.  I would also take pictures of the place so you remember it after you go to the other ones.  Of course that's once you have a date  Just a little advice I hope you don't mind.
> 
> Laura


 
Great advice! i will take all that i can get!


----------



## mommaU4

dwheatl said:


> Hi neighbor. I live in Northern CA, and not too many of the peeps live out this way. I have a DL trip in the works for next month. It's too short for my taste, but both my kids are working now, and they still like to join us (yay) so we're squeezing it in. I used to weigh 220, lost 95 lbs. with WW 17 years ago, gradually gained back 45 lbs, took off 10, then some more with the peeps, gained the peeps weight back. I'm the queen of the yoyo dieters, but at least I'm at a semi-healthy weight right now, much better than if I didn't try. That's what keeps me going.


Hi there! Where in NoCal do you live? I'd love to move back to CA since that's where I grew up but it's gotten out of reach for us I'm afraid.  But I can still visit!  

Thanks for sharing your weight loss ups and downs. Why does it have to be so darn hard?? But that's great that you keep trying. That's what I've got to do, just keep at it. 

Have fun on your DL trip!! I just got back not that long ago and I'm already ready to go back!! Heat, crowds, and all. LOL 






pixie dust 112 said:


> Welcome!  YOu've come to the right place.
> I went over and checked out your pictures.  How can you detest having your picture taken.  You are so gorgeous!
> 
> I do add the packets to the water bottles.  I like the crystal light lemonade and there are also some flavored iced green tea mixes that  like, but I can;t remember the brand.  I also do not like plain water, so I always put a lemon wedge in my water and then I love it  . It's worth a try.


Hi and thanks! You are too kind. 
I guess I hate having my pic taken because I keep comparing to how I used to be. Which is silly. I finally decided to suck it up and hop into some pics this time around when I realized that my weight was keeping me from having any pics of myself with my children. I thought if something were to happen to me, they'd have nothing to remember me by! 

Thanks for the hint on the lemon wedge. I'll have to keep that in mind since I am trying to stick with water now when we go to a restaurant. 
Have fun on your vacation! 





LMO429 said:


> Thanks for all the encouraging words when it comes to me flying.  It comes in waves and short panic attacks when I think about it.  I know it has everything to do with me being at work downtown  and experiencing everything first hand on 9.11..anyway i hate talking/thinking about it cuz it makes me worse.  I did not fly for 5 years after that and the furthest i have flown was las vegas...i think there is something about being over the ocean that completely freaks me out! I just feel like at least if we are flying over land and I have a panic attack the plane can land somewhere but over water where are we going to go!!! my fiance was even so nice as to book us first class tickets because he knows how much i hate flying..but its still not working
> 
> I just hate this feeling that we have to go somewhere "FAR AWAY" for our honeymoon why cant we just go somewhere close..I dont get it..i got a prescription for ambien and hopefully that will do the trick.


Oh my, I had no idea. I don't blame you for being nervous. That was nice of him to book you both first class. I hope that your prescription helps and that you are able to go and have a wonderful time. 





MA pigletfan said:


> BY THE WAY...WELCOME BETH!!!  sorry such a delay!!!! I am sure you will love it here!!
> 
> OH and after the appointment we are going to see the new DISNEY MOVIE: Wall-E!!!   Very excited!


Thanks! And congrats on your loss. We're going to see Wall-E tonight. I hope it's as cute as it looks. 
BTW, I see you are taking a trip to DL and SoCal in a few months. I hope you enjoy it!





UtahMama said:


> HELLO!!!
> 
> I kicked a $5 (minimum) per day habit this last April and dumped 20 pounds that month!!!!!
> 
> Diet Soda is EVIL!!!
> But don't go cold turkey or you'll be "cranky"
> I only had a can when I felt the headache coming on. It was ONE day of HECK and 3 more days of mild symptoms.
> 
> You'll sleep better and you're skin will glow.
> 
> NOW, I DO drink one to 2 cans in the morning and since losing that chunk last April, I've been s--l--o--o--o--w in any more. SO! I know I can quit totally. It's just compared to the MASSIVE amounts of DP I used to drink, the 1-2 cans seems so little. I need to totally get rid of them.
> 
> I can sincerely say...IF I CAN DO IT, you can do it!


Thanks! BTW, I love your sig pic with the DP in it.  
Wow, I cannot believe you lost 20 lbs after cutting the soda! I mean, I believe it, but how weird. It's DIET soda.  

But I am really going to try. I just within the last week started buying cans instead of those 2 liter bottles as I found I could easily drink almost a whole bottle in one day.  

I do find I get cranky when I go without it for too long. I'm not a coffee drinker, so that's where I get my caffeine from. But I'm really going to try and kick this habit. Water is just so much better for you and I love the thought of glowing skin.


----------



## mommaU4

Well, I weighed myself today. I went from 248 on Monday to 246.6 this morning. So that's a loss of *-1.4*
(Did I do that right, with the bold color and all?) 

Thanks again to everyone for being so welcoming and also for all the great hints and advice on the water.


----------



## UtahMama

mommaU4 said:


> Well, I weighed myself today. I went from 248 on Monday to 246.6 this morning. So that's a loss of *-1.4*
> (Did I do that right, with the bold color and all?)
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for being so welcoming and also for all the great hints and advice on the water.



Perfect!

 Good job!


----------



## HockeyKat

I am *-.4*.  Not much, but considering TOM is firmly in the house, I am pretty happy with any loss!   This puts me at 163.4, which is my lowest weight since about 2002, and at 54.6 lost so far.   I am still somewhat hopeful I will make my 7/4 goal (161) but it might be a stretch.

I did at least make my exercise challenge of 1500 min for June... in fact, I have blown it away, as I am already over 1800 min.   



mommaU4 said:


> Um, quick question....looking for some advice actually.
> 
> Anyone here beaten an addiction to soda? Specifically Diet Pepsi. That stuff is like a drug I swear! It's so bad that one of my first tags ever said "Hopelessly addicted to Diet Pepsi" and truer words were never spoken.
> 
> I had a kidney stone over a year ago and after that I did pretty well with the water and cutting out the soda. That was the single most painful experience ever and I didn't want to take any chance of repeating it. But you know how it is, time passes, and here I am back with the soda and not enough water.
> 
> I just hate water so much. So what I'm really looking for are tips on how to steer away from the diet soda and stick with water. I've seen those packets you can add to bottled water. Anyone try those and like it?  Maybe can recommend a flavor or brand.
> 
> Thanks for any help or advice. I appreciate it.



I think of water as diet medicine.  I hate it, but I basically fill a 32 oz bottle in the morning and one in the afternoon and FORCE myself to choke it down plain.   I agree with the person that said that the flavors and such probably negate the benefits, unfortunately.   

I do drink coffee in the morning, a diet soda at lunch, and maybe a caffeine free one or two at night.


Oh, and introduction... I am Kat, 32, married w/ no kids, and I live in North Carolina (although I am from PA).   I am on a 1200 or so calorie plan, and I work out a lot (cardio 3-4 times a week, weights twice a week, and ice hockey twice a week).   I did start slowly when I started this program in Feb '06, at twice a week, and have ramped it up as time goes on.    I track all of my calories and exercise through sparkpeople.com.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## mommaU4

HockeyKat said:


> I think of water as diet medicine.  I hate it, but I basically fill a 32 oz bottle in the morning and one in the afternoon and FORCE myself to choke it down plain.   I agree with the person that said that the flavors and such probably negate the benefits, unfortunately.
> 
> I do drink coffee in the morning, a diet soda at lunch, and maybe a caffeine free one or two at night.
> 
> 
> Oh, and introduction... I am Kat, 32, married w/ no kids, and I live in North Carolina (although I am from PA).   I am on a 1200 or so calorie plan, and I work out a lot (cardio 3-4 times a week, weights twice a week, and ice hockey twice a week).   I did start slowly when I started this program in Feb '06, at twice a week, and have ramped it up as time goes on.    I track all of my calories and exercise through sparkpeople.com.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!


Hi Kat, nice to meet you. Thanks for the tips on the water. I was laughing at the "diet medicine" part but whatever works right? 
That's great about how much you work out! Wow. I am still struggling with that part. I really enjoy my time on my couch, and let's just say I never met a park bench I didn't like.  Ah, but I know that needs to change.  

Anyway, I've heard good things about sparkpeople.com. I should check them out. Thanks.


----------



## pixie dust 112

I am -1.4so I met the July 4th challenge .  I was hoping to do it by today as next week I'll be on vaca and not weighing in!

Have a great weeks guys...keep on slimmin'!


----------



## UtahMama

Mini-Goal Man....Put mama down for -1.0


----------



## monymony3471

Hi, 

checking in late

I was up +1 pound for the week.  That's ok, cause it was a lot higher earlier in the week.


Tim had his surgery today.  He's at the hospital resting and heavily medicated.

He was speaking funny and using silly words.  Kinda cute.  I was told many times how much he loves me. 


Anyways, they took out the kidney and a wopping 1.7 pound tumor.  It was attached to a muscle in his back so they had to open him up to do some of the surgery.  When the doctor was using his hands describing the size of it, it was like he was showing me a dinner plate if that helps you picture it.  My mouth just dropped open, I couldn't believe it.  

His recovery will be a little longer.

Thanks for your prayers and thoughts and if anything changes I'll let you know.


----------



## Wonders10

monymony3471 said:


> Hi,
> 
> checking in late
> 
> I was up +1 pound for the week.  That's ok, cause it was a lot higher earlier in the week.
> 
> 
> Tim had his surgery today.  He's at the hospital resting and heavily medicated.
> 
> He was speaking funny and using silly words.  Kinda cute.  I was told many times how much he loves me.
> 
> 
> Anyways, they took out the kidney and a wopping 1.7 pound tumor.  It was attached to a muscle in his back so they had to open him up to do some of the surgery.  When the doctor was using his hands describing the size of it, it was like he was showing me a dinner plate if that helps you picture it.  My mouth just dropped open, I couldn't believe it.
> 
> His recovery will be a little longer.
> 
> Thanks for your prayers and thoughts and if anything changes I'll let you know.



I knew it the surgery was soon,  but wasn't sure when.  Thanks so much for checking in and keeping us updated.  Glad he's doing well so far.  I'll send PD and prayers to you, DH and your family.  So what is the step now that the tumor is removed?  Will he need chemo or radiation?  

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## dwheatl

Let me get the bad news out of the way first: up 2.4.


mommaU4 said:


> Hi there! Where in NoCal do you live? I'd love to move back to CA since that's where I grew up but it's gotten out of reach for us I'm afraid.  But I can still visit!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your weight loss ups and downs. Why does it have to be so darn hard?? But that's great that you keep trying. That's what I've got to do, just keep at it.
> 
> Have fun on your DL trip!! I just got back not that long ago and I'm already ready to go back!! Heat, crowds, and all. LOL


 Congrats on your loss this week. We live in San Jose. I've lived here all my life except for college (UCLA and Berkeley). We have DL APs, and we just bought Cedar Fair APs today, because my DD is a "friend of" the characters at Great America (speaking of which, where's Spongie? She would have enjoyed DD's friend today). We bought the platinum passes, so we can go to Gilroy Gardens, Knott's Berry Farm, and when we go to Allentown for a Dis meet with the Secret Green Club, we get into Dorney for free. You should have heard me talking DH into that one. 



pixie dust 112 said:


> I am -1.4so I met the July 4th challenge .  I was hoping to do it by today as next week I'll be on vaca and not weighing in!
> 
> Have a great weeks guys...keep on slimmin'!


 congrats on meeting your goal. Have a great trip.



monymony3471 said:


> Hi,
> 
> checking in late
> 
> I was up +1 pound for the week.  That's ok, cause it was a lot higher earlier in the week.
> 
> 
> Tim had his surgery today.  He's at the hospital resting and heavily medicated.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your prayers and thoughts and if anything changes I'll let you know.


 sorry there was more to it than they thought, but glad they got it all. Keeping you all in my prayers. 

Congrats to all the losers this week.

 Go Peeps!


----------



## LMO429

monymony3471 said:


> Hi,
> 
> checking in late
> 
> I was up +1 pound for the week.  That's ok, cause it was a lot higher earlier in the week.
> 
> 
> Tim had his surgery today.  He's at the hospital resting and heavily medicated.
> 
> He was speaking funny and using silly words.  Kinda cute.  I was told many times how much he loves me.
> 
> 
> Anyways, they took out the kidney and a wopping 1.7 pound tumor.  It was attached to a muscle in his back so they had to open him up to do some of the surgery.  When the doctor was using his hands describing the size of it, it was like he was showing me a dinner plate if that helps you picture it.  My mouth just dropped open, I couldn't believe it.
> 
> His recovery will be a little longer.
> 
> Thanks for your prayers and thoughts and if anything changes I'll let you know.



Glad to hear Tim' surgery went ok!  I hope he has a speedy recovery!


----------



## mousehouselover

DIS was down all of yesterday morning so I coudn't check in. After two weeks of better eating, I have lost 3.5 of the lbs I gained on the home planet. I won't make my 4th of July goal since I gained so much and didn't get back to a slimming diet once I returned home. 

In other news, my BIL (cause of much stress lately) has finally returned home and I can feel the peace taking over my house again. I know that will help my efforts a lot. 

I read up through pg 5 the other night so I have a good bit of catching up to do.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

monymony3471 said:


> Tim had his surgery today.  He's at the hospital resting and heavily medicated.
> 
> He was speaking funny and using silly words.  Kinda cute.  I was told many times how much he loves me.
> 
> 
> Anyways, they took out the kidney and a wopping 1.7 pound tumor.  It was attached to a muscle in his back so they had to open him up to do some of the surgery.  When the doctor was using his hands describing the size of it, it was like he was showing me a dinner plate if that helps you picture it.  My mouth just dropped open, I couldn't believe it.
> 
> His recovery will be a little longer.
> 
> Thanks for your prayers and thoughts and if anything changes I'll let you know.



   Wow, 1.7 pound, I cant even imagine it. I'll continue to keep you and your family in my thoughts


----------



## HockeyKat

MONICA!!  That is huge.   I can't remember, does he start chemo or was this a benign tumor?   Much love and pixie dust headed toward you and Tim.  I hope he feels better soon, and that everything with the recovery process goes well.   



mousehouselover said:


> DIS was down all of yesterday morning so I coudn't check in. After two weeks of better eating, I have lost 3.5 of the lbs I gained on the home planet. I won't make my 4th of July goal since I gained so much and didn't get back to a slimming diet once I returned home.
> 
> In other news, my BIL (cause of much stress lately) has finally returned home and I can feel the peace taking over my house again. I know that will help my efforts a lot.
> 
> I read up through pg 5 the other night so I have a good bit of catching up to do.



YAY!!  Glad that you are back on track.   Funny how the mother planet knocks us off track so much... I am down almost 3 from my pre-WDW weight but man it took me 3 weeks just to erase the weight I gained there.

And, I have another trip scheduled for the first week in Sept.   I am about 13 lbs from goal so I am hoping to get there before I leave.   


Hope everyone is having a good weekend.   I had a bit of depressing job news this week so I may spend mine looking around to see what's out there...


----------



## Hillary12.8.07

Hi peeps!  Been attempting to catch up, but don't have alot of time at the moment!!  

My cousins are in town right now (8 and 12), they are from Mississippi and my mom brought them down here for about two weeks.  We went to Charlotte for a few days, to Carowinds, SO much fun.  Not DISNEY, but still fun.  I was worried about staying on my diet, but it wasnt too bad...watching them eat all their fried chicken, fries and pizza wasn't fun, but much easier than I thought.  I wasn't able to stay on MF 100%, just couldnt get all the meals in and was kinda worried.  But when I weighed this morning I am down *one pound *from my MF weigh in day, which was Tuesday morning!   YAY!

So I know you guys weigh in on Fridays, so I'm just gonna go w/that one pound, since I normally weigh on Tuesdays.  But from LAST Tuesday to this past Tues I had lost 2 pounds, so thats actually three in a little over a week!!!  

Just wanted to celebrate w/the other ladies here!  I just kinda skimmed though but will def. catch up better later!!!!  Hope you peeps are all having  great weekend!!!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Checking in late, as usual. I am *down 1 lb*. STILL not at pre-WDW weight, and not likely to make my 7/4 challenge, but I'm working hard again, so I hope to see some decent progress this week. I'd be thrilled to get back to pre WDW weight by then, but I'd have to lose 2.2 to get there. We'll see, I guess.  



mommaU4 said:


> Thank you for the welcome! So far everyone has been so warm and welcoming. I can see why you'd love this group.
> 
> Congratulations to you on your 50 lb loss so far. Wow, that is awesome!! It sounds like we might have the same final goal. If you started at 250 and lost 50 so far, and still want to lose 40 more then that would be 160 right? (blech, math!) If so, then that's what I'd eventually like to be. Well, for now I'll be happy when I get below the 200 mark.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for introducing yourself and sharing your success so far.



You are right indeed! I am shooting for 160 for now. I'd like to see how I feel at that weight. It would be the lowest weight I have been since probably junior high or high school - basically since I was shorter.  Anyway, I think that will put me in a size 12, which is what I want, I think. I want to be able to maintain without too many restrictions on myself. And I think somewhere in the 150-160 area is where that will be. I'm 5'7", so I think that's reasonable. And I must say, being below the 200 mark is FABulous! I missed it so much! Although right now I'm just over that mark, I was below it before we went to WDW in May. 



mommaU4 said:


> Um, quick question....looking for some advice actually.
> 
> Anyone here beaten an addiction to soda? Specifically Diet Pepsi. That stuff is like a drug I swear! It's so bad that one of my first tags ever said "Hopelessly addicted to Diet Pepsi" and truer words were never spoken.
> 
> I had a kidney stone over a year ago and after that I did pretty well with the water and cutting out the soda. That was the single most painful experience ever and I didn't want to take any chance of repeating it. But you know how it is, time passes, and here I am back with the soda and not enough water.
> 
> I just hate water so much. So what I'm really looking for are tips on how to steer away from the diet soda and stick with water. I've seen those packets you can add to bottled water. Anyone try those and like it?  Maybe can recommend a flavor or brand.
> 
> Thanks for any help or advice. I appreciate it.



I kicked the Diet Coke habit too. I drink quite a bit of water actually - usually 100-130 oz a day. I do use the flavor packets in about 3 of my water bottles at work throughout the day, but the rest is just water. I do use the Celestial Seasonings (which has no artificial sweeteners) and Lipton (which uses Splenda instead of Nutrasweet) though. I actually like them better. I find most of the Crystal Light ones too sweet. I do have the Crystal Light immunity one, which I have sometimes in the morning because it tastes like juice, and my immunity tends to get a bit low around AF time. But other than that, I try to stick with the Lipton and Celestial Seasonings versions. And I still drink a lot of straight water too. I get lemon in it at restaurants. And if I need caffeine, I drink green tea, which I LOVE! 



monymony3471 said:


> Hi,
> 
> checking in late
> 
> I was up +1 pound for the week.  That's ok, cause it was a lot higher earlier in the week.
> 
> 
> Tim had his surgery today.  He's at the hospital resting and heavily medicated.
> 
> He was speaking funny and using silly words.  Kinda cute.  I was told many times how much he loves me.
> 
> 
> Anyways, they took out the kidney and a wopping 1.7 pound tumor.  It was attached to a muscle in his back so they had to open him up to do some of the surgery.  When the doctor was using his hands describing the size of it, it was like he was showing me a dinner plate if that helps you picture it.  My mouth just dropped open, I couldn't believe it.
> 
> His recovery will be a little longer.
> 
> Thanks for your prayers and thoughts and if anything changes I'll let you know.



So what's the next step for him? I hope his recovery is speedy! Keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.  for you too.


----------



## HockeyKat

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Checking in late, as usual. I am *down 1 lb*. STILL not at pre-WDW weight, and not likely to make my 7/4 challenge, but I'm working hard again, so I hope to see some decent progress this week. I'd be thrilled to get back to pre WDW weight by then, but I'd have to lose 2.2 to get there. We'll see, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> You are right indeed! I am shooting for 160 for now. I'd like to see how I feel at that weight. It would be the lowest weight I have been since probably junior high or high school - basically since I was shorter.  Anyway, I think that will put me in a size 12, which is what I want, I think. I want to be able to maintain without too many restrictions on myself. And I think somewhere in the 150-160 area is where that will be. I'm 5'7", so I think that's reasonable. And I must say, being below the 200 mark is FABulous! I missed it so much! Although right now I'm just over that mark, I was below it before we went to WDW in May.



Lynda, I can pretty much say for sure that 160 would put you at a size 12.  I am 5'8" and currently 163, and my 12s are getting to the too big point.

My goal is about 145-150, for the same reason that you said... I want to be able to maintain and occasionally binge (like WDW trips for example) and not wind up any heavier than I am right now.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## abish19

Hello everybody!

We finally replaced the battery in our scale.  I was hesitant to get on but felt immediately relieved when it read 177.6.

I know that's not a record of weight gained or lost, but it's where I'm starting from now that I can measure how much I do weigh!

Thanks Lynda and Kat for giving me some comparative numbers.  It's been YEARS since I've fit into a 12, and it's good to know what my weight should be when I get to around that size.  I'm 5'7" too, and in a 16 right now (some of them are loose, depending on the brand), but I'd like to be around 150 to see what that's like.  I don't want to have to scrupulously count my calories forever, and occasionally I want to eat something tasty but unhealthy, so I think 150 is about fair.

And 150 with a strong, healthy body should look pretty good, I hope!

You're all a great example for me.  Big pixie dust to those dealing with difficult challenges right now!

Have a good weekend!


----------



## mommaU4

monymony3471 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Tim had his surgery today.  He's at the hospital resting and heavily medicated.
> Thanks for your prayers and thoughts and if anything changes I'll let you know.


Hi, I realize we dont' know each other, but I just wanted to say that I hope he is doing ok, and his recovery goes smoothly. 




dwheatl said:


> Congrats on your loss this week. We live in San Jose. I've lived here all my life except for college (UCLA and Berkeley). We have DL APs, and we just bought Cedar Fair APs today, because my DD is a "friend of" the characters at Great America (speaking of which, where's Spongie? She would have enjoyed DD's friend today). We bought the platinum passes, so we can go to Gilroy Gardens, Knott's Berry Farm, and when we go to Allentown for a Dis meet with the Secret Green Club, we get into Dorney for free. You should have heard me talking DH into that one.


Thanks.
That's great you'll get to go to all those places. I haven't been to Knott's in ages. I'm hoping before the end of the year we'll make it over there. Once our DL passes expire that is. Until then, I have to spend my time at Disney.  





Disneyfreak92 said:


> You are right indeed! I am shooting for 160 for now. I'd like to see how I feel at that weight. It would be the lowest weight I have been since probably junior high or high school - basically since I was shorter.  Anyway, I think that will put me in a size 12, which is what I want, I think. I want to be able to maintain without too many restrictions on myself. And I think somewhere in the 150-160 area is where that will be. I'm 5'7", so I think that's reasonable. And I must say, being below the 200 mark is FABulous! I missed it so much! Although right now I'm just over that mark, I was below it before we went to WDW in May.


Ah 160 would be so great!  I can't wait to get there. It will take awhile, LOL, but one day it will happen. 
I totally understand about not having too many restrictions and some room to play. I want that too.  

WDW or DL vacations will really add the pounds. I gained 8 in one week when I went on my trip earlier this month. Thankfully I've since lost it, but man! So easy to gain and so hard to lose.


----------



## abish19

MommaU4 - My name's Beth too!

Truer words were never spoken:  "So easy to gain and so hard to lose!"

Today is day 2 of my Couch to 5K running plan.  I think this is the third time I've started it.  I'm starting to realize it's much more about mind over matter than one's physical condition.  That being said, I have some foot problems that are actually pretty serious, so I hope I can overcome that.


----------



## punkin413

hey, everybody!  i didn't weight in yesterday because i was a SAMER AGAIN!!!!!   that's a month straight that i've weighed 135 pounds on friday morning.  i don't get it!

monday i'm officially back on track.  not that i was really off track but i haven't been religious about writing down what i eat and i think that's my downfall.  i've been doing great with my exercise, though.  that's never a problem for me......it's the food that's the hard part.  i don't eat horribly, but i do snack more than i should i think.  and i've been getting iced coffees at mcdonald's a lot lately - that doesn't help with my water intake and my calorie count!

speaking of exercise, our nephew is here tonight and he and ray are playing the wii fit together.  well, he's really overweight and i just walked through our living room and witnessed him cheating while doing the running games.  instead of actually holding the controller and running in place like he's supposed to, he's just standing still and bouncing his hand up and down while holding the controller.     makes me sad because the whole point is to be ACTIVE.  and i can't say anything to him because ray's sister is sitting there and she's overweight too, so i don't want to hurt her feelings.



monymony3471 said:


> Tim had his surgery today.  He's at the hospital resting and heavily medicated.
> 
> He was speaking funny and using silly words.  Kinda cute.  I was told many times how much he loves me.
> 
> 
> Anyways, they took out the kidney and a wopping 1.7 pound tumor.  It was attached to a muscle in his back so they had to open him up to do some of the surgery.  When the doctor was using his hands describing the size of it, it was like he was showing me a dinner plate if that helps you picture it.  My mouth just dropped open, I couldn't believe it.
> 
> His recovery will be a little longer.
> 
> Thanks for your prayers and thoughts and if anything changes I'll let you know.



hey, monica!  glad to hear the surgery went well!!!  keep us updated.  we are thinking of you guys!



HockeyKat said:


> I had a bit of depressing job news this week so I may spend mine looking around to see what's out there...



   good luck!


----------



## mommaU4

abish19 said:


> MommaU4 - My name's Beth too!
> 
> Truer words were never spoken:  "So easy to gain and so hard to lose!"
> 
> Today is day 2 of my Couch to 5K running plan.  I think this is the third time I've started it.  I'm starting to realize it's much more about mind over matter than one's physical condition.  That being said, I have some foot problems that are actually pretty serious, so I hope I can overcome that.



Cool.  You don't meet to many Beths. Or at least I don't. 

Good for you on the running plan! Just to even attempt such a thing is impressive. Best of luck with it. 


punkin413: That pic of you and your DH is so cute. What a great lookin couple you make!


----------



## monymony3471

Right now we are concentrating on getting him mobile, which he is.  He took 3 walks today.

Of course his insides have to start working, passing gas, etc.

then when he's well enough to go home we will probably meet with Dr. G to see what follow up treatments, if any is needed.


Have a great Sunday I am bushed!


----------



## punkin413

mommaU4 said:


> punkin413: That pic of you and your DH is so cute. What a great lookin couple you make!



thank you!   



monymony3471 said:


> Of course his insides have to start working, passing gas, etc.



wow.....the things we take for granted!


----------



## LMO429

Morning Peeps!

I hope everyone is having a nice weekend! We had a busy day yesterday.  We woke up and went to get out wedding bands, Rob got his but I had saw one at the Stuart Moore store in Soho that i have to have put it was almost 10,000 dollars so that was def not going to happen  My cousin owns the jewelry store so he is going to try to copy it for me as best he can for less money! I just have to go back to the store on Thursday to get the specifications on the ring I want.  

Then we had my girlfriend's son first bday party! it was fun and I ate great! I split a hamburger with my girlfriend and only drank water! around 4 the skies just opened up and it POURED!!!! it reminded me of a disney thunderstorm lighting, thunder winds it was pretty crazy and lasted about an hour

Today i am suppose to go to the yankee/met game at shea, I went to starbucks on the corner this morning and it's feel like soup out, its so muggy and hot! I have to admit as much as I like baseball and think im a tomboy I would rather be anywhere else that sitting n the sun watching the game I know I just will be complaining the whole time.  thinking about going to my mom's house in si and just lay by her pool and watch the game on tv!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

HockeyKat said:


> Lynda, I can pretty much say for sure that 160 would put you at a size 12.  I am 5'8" and currently 163, and my 12s are getting to the too big point.
> 
> My goal is about 145-150, for the same reason that you said... I want to be able to maintain and occasionally binge (like WDW trips for example) and not wind up any heavier than I am right now.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!



Thanks for the point of reference. It's good to know I'm right about the size thing. Right now I'm in 14's from Old Navy and 14 or 16 from NY & Co depending on the style of the item. 

And exactly what you said about the occassional binge. I want to be able to go to WDW and eat what I want, come home and take off the weight within a reasonable amount of time. 



abish19 said:


> Thanks Lynda and Kat for giving me some comparative numbers.  It's been YEARS since I've fit into a 12, and it's good to know what my weight should be when I get to around that size.  I'm 5'7" too, and in a 16 right now (some of them are loose, depending on the brand), but I'd like to be around 150 to see what that's like.  *I don't want to have to scrupulously count my calories forever, and occasionally I want to eat something tasty but unhealthy*, so I think 150 is about fair.
> 
> And 150 with a strong, healthy body should look pretty good, I hope!



That's exactly what I was thinking too. And I think you're on the right track as well.  



mommaU4 said:


> Ah 160 would be so great!  I can't wait to get there. It will take awhile, LOL, but one day it will happen.
> I totally understand about not having too many restrictions and some room to play. I want that too.
> 
> WDW or DL vacations will really add the pounds. I gained 8 in one week when I went on my trip earlier this month. Thankfully I've since lost it, but man! So easy to gain and so hard to lose.



You got that right! I'm still trying to lose the last couple of pounds from our May trip.


----------



## MA pigletfan

monymony3471 said:


> Right now we are concentrating on getting him mobile, which he is.  He took 3 walks today.
> 
> Of course his insides have to start working, passing gas, etc.
> 
> then when he's well enough to go home we will probably meet with Dr. G to see what follow up treatments, if any is needed.
> 
> 
> Have a great Sunday I am bushed!



best wishes for a speedy recovery for Tim.... 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend..mine has been pretty good i have to say..quiet though, greg has been at the firehouse since sat. morning..but luckily he is coming home tonight..i am thinking we may go out to eat since i have not splurged much on eating this weekend *ummm except for the popcorn i ate during wall-e .. and ice cream i had last night again.. ...i am just so human darn it! 
fyi...I loved Wall-E...did anyone else here see it!?


----------



## mommaU4

MA pigletfan said:


> best wishes for a speedy recovery for Tim....
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend..mine has been pretty good i have to say..quiet though, greg has been at the firehouse since sat. morning..but luckily he is coming home tonight..i am thinking we may go out to eat since i have not splurged much on eating this weekend *ummm except for the popcorn i ate during wall-e .. and ice cream i had last night again.. ...i am just so human darn it!
> fyi...I loved Wall-E...did anyone else here see it!?


I saw Wall-E and loved it. I thought it was really cute. All my kids liked it too. 

And you aren't alone......the popcorn during Wall-E got to me too. Big time.  And then we went out for Mexican after that. (sigh) 

Well, it happens. You just move on and get right back on track right?


----------



## Disneyfreak92

MA pigletfan said:


> best wishes for a speedy recovery for Tim....
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend..mine has been pretty good i have to say..quiet though, greg has been at the firehouse since sat. morning..but luckily he is coming home tonight..i am thinking we may go out to eat since i have not splurged much on eating this weekend *ummm except for the popcorn i ate during wall-e .. and ice cream i had last night again.. ...i am just so human darn it!
> fyi...I loved Wall-E...did anyone else here see it!?



I JUST saw it! It was SO cute! I just loved Wall-E!  Yeah, I had popcorn too. But I did have a salad for lunch at Chili's, and we had a late lunch so no dinner besides the popcorn. Not TOO awful, I hope.


----------



## DisneyObsession

Hi All!!!  

I feel like I lurk more than anything these days, but I am still around!!

Welcome Beth!!!  It's great to see a new face around here!! Let me introduce myself:

My name is Gayle and I live in Buffalo, NY. I have been married nearly 25years, have twin daughters who are both married, a 21yo son and am "GiGi" to a beautiful grandson! (I was 43 when he was born and refused to be called "Grandma"!)   Anyway, I've been on these boards for awhile and haven't done great with the weightloss at all, but that is my own fault. I would like to lose a little over 50 lbs and am working hard on it. DH & I head to Disney in Sept to celebrate our anniversary. I really want to be at least 20 lbs lighter by then.  OK, that's me in a nutshell!!

Need to clean & do laundry  before I go to work at 5 tonight. Happy Day All!!!


----------



## MA pigletfan

mommaU4 said:


> I saw Wall-E and loved it. I thought it was really cute. All my kids liked it too.
> 
> And you aren't alone......the popcorn during Wall-E got to me too. Big time.  And then we went out for Mexican after that. (sigh)
> 
> Well, it happens. You just move on and get right back on track right?


right! 



Disneyfreak92 said:


> I JUST saw it! It was SO cute! I just loved Wall-E!  Yeah, I had popcorn too. But I did have a salad for lunch at Chili's, and we had a late lunch so no dinner besides the popcorn. Not TOO awful, I hope.



yah popcorn was my super healthy dinner as well that night too... 
Glad you liked it..i just might have to go see it again, it was just so cute!

Back on board peeps..i can't believe our final 4th weigh in is friday!! yikes!


----------



## LMO429

Speaking of the final 4th weigh in! I still weigh the same as when I started! Getting so frustrated but I know the exact reason why! I work out and watch what i eat mon - fri and then the weekend comes with a million parties/commitments and I lose track

did great this weekend and tried to sacrifice as best i could we shall see what happens on thursday


----------



## Wonders10

Hi everyone!  Today I'm determined to stay on track.  There is absolutely no junk in our house and I'm not letting myself go out to buy any "naughty" foods.  A lot of my shorts are much tighter than I would really like, especially to walk around Disney in so I'm hoping and praying that if I can be extra good this week and up to Tuesday that I can lose a little water weight and they will be looser for Wednesday when I leave.  Then get right back on track when we return.  I just can't stand it anymore.  I know I've gained weight back, but I don't understand why my clothes are so much tighter than before - they are the same clothes I've been wearing 10 lbs ago.  But something has to change.  

Gonna work on the job search again today...fun stuff.  I know I have to be patient and that I will get a job eventually, but I hate the unknown and not being able to plan more than a week or so in advance because I may start working at any moment.

Have a great day Peeps....make smart, healthy choices!


----------



## Wonders10

Peeps!  I exercised today.   Nothing too exciting though.  I popped in my iPod and did some aerobic/dance moves then some pushups and crunches.  I'm gonna try to do something everyday.  I made it through day #1!

Now I need some advice.  A good girlfriend from college (I graduated in 2002) is getting married at the end of August.  She and our "group" always tried to stay close but the distance between us made it hard along with each of us having our own lives, working, going to school, etc.  I've known the date of the wedding since they got engaged last year, and intended on going all along.  But now with not having a job or possibly just beginning a job at that point, I feel like I cannot ask for time off, I hate to fly, the cost of flying is ridiculous, I feel ashamed and gross to even see these people with the way I look, and I just feel like I've grown apart from them and I should go to the wedding out of obligation, not because I really want to be there and I'm so concerned about hurting everyone's feelings.  One of our other friends (probably the one I'm the least closest with) got married in 2005 and I went.  The wedding was fun, but I felt like I didn't belong or fit in.  Probably just me, but still to fly and shell out the money for hotel and airfare just to feel like carp seems silly to me.  I just have no real desire to go and it feels more like a chore than a fun weekend to see my old girlfriends.  My friend (not the bride) just emailed me and mentioned that she had just received the invitation and talked about the hotel and what my plans were and how excited she was to see me.  But I haven't even talked to her (via email or otherwise) since probably December, I think.  Just frustrating.  Any advice?


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

I thought that I posted my weight loss/gain for the week but I must not have.  Anyway, I'm a *samer* & can say for sure that I'm not going to make my July 4th goal. Bummer!




mommaU4 said:


> Hello? (Pops head up cautiously....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I hope I'm not intruding here, but I've just made my way over to the WISH board for the first time in a very long time and wasn't even really sure what I was going to do or say, when I saw your thread title and that "All are Welcome!" Yay!
> 
> I really hope so, because I have massive amounts of weight to lose  and I would love to be able to join up with you all and be on my way on this long journey to reaching my goal.
> 
> Sooooo, is it ok if I join in with you guys?







monymony3471 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Tim had his surgery today.  He's at the hospital resting and heavily medicated.
> 
> He was speaking funny and using silly words.  Kinda cute.  I was told many times how much he loves me.
> 
> 
> Anyways, they took out the kidney and a wopping 1.7 pound tumor.  It was attached to a muscle in his back so they had to open him up to do some of the surgery.  When the doctor was using his hands describing the size of it, it was like he was showing me a dinner plate if that helps you picture it.  My mouth just dropped open, I couldn't believe it.
> 
> His recovery will be a little longer.
> 
> Thanks for your prayers and thoughts and if anything changes I'll let you know.


----------



## mommaU4

DisneyObsession said:


> Welcome Beth!!!  It's great to see a new face around here!! Let me introduce myself:
> 
> My name is Gayle and I live in Buffalo, NY. I have been married nearly 25years, have twin daughters who are both married, a 21yo son and am "GiGi" to a beautiful grandson! (I was 43 when he was born and refused to be called "Grandma"!)   Anyway, I've been on these boards for awhile and haven't done great with the weightloss at all, but that is my own fault. I would like to lose a little over 50 lbs and am working hard on it. DH & I head to Disney in Sept to celebrate our anniversary. I really want to be at least 20 lbs lighter by then.  OK, that's me in a nutshell!!
> 
> Need to clean & do laundry  before I go to work at 5 tonight. Happy Day All!!!


Hi Gayle. Thanks for the welcome and introducing yourself.  20 lbs by September is definitely doable! And Disney is always a great motivation. LOL Good luck to you!!






Wonders10 said:


> Peeps!  I exercised today.   Nothing too exciting though.  I popped in my iPod and did some aerobic/dance moves then some pushups and crunches.  I'm gonna try to do something everyday.  I made it through day #1!
> 
> Now I need some advice.  A good girlfriend from college (I graduated in 2002) is getting married at the end of August.  She and our "group" always tried to stay close but the distance between us made it hard along with each of us having our own lives, working, going to school, etc.  I've known the date of the wedding since they got engaged last year, and intended on going all along.  But now with not having a job or possibly just beginning a job at that point, I feel like I cannot ask for time off, I hate to fly, the cost of flying is ridiculous, I feel ashamed and gross to even see these people with the way I look, and I just feel like I've grown apart from them and I should go to the wedding out of obligation, not because I really want to be there and I'm so concerned about hurting everyone's feelings.  One of our other friends (probably the one I'm the least closest with) got married in 2005 and I went.  The wedding was fun, but I felt like I didn't belong or fit in.  Probably just me, but still to fly and shell out the money for hotel and airfare just to feel like carp seems silly to me.  I just have no real desire to go and it feels more like a chore than a fun weekend to see my old girlfriends.  My friend (not the bride) just emailed me and mentioned that she had just received the invitation and talked about the hotel and what my plans were and how excited she was to see me.  But I haven't even talked to her (via email or otherwise) since probably December, I think.  Just frustrating.  Any advice?


Good for you on the exercising! That is so hard for me.  I can be really strict with my food but the exercising is still a battle. 

I hope I don't over step my bounds here since I realize you don't know me but I just wanted to say that I can understand completely why you don't want to go. And I've lost track with a lot of my old friends as well. I'm not sure how I would react if I suddenly got a wedding invite. 

It is expensive to travel now! But I think only you can decide if it's worth it to go or not. If you really honestly feel you cannot spare the time off work, or the money, then no one can argue with that or fault you for that. 

But if you aren't going because you feel "ashamed" to see them the way you look now, then maybe you should go. They are your friends. And you are taking positive steps to change how you look and feel. I'm sure they'd applaud you for that. 

I've been in that boat where I didn't want to do something because I was embarrassed about how I looked. But I forced myself to put on a smile and go, and I found I had fun. I was usually more focused on how I looked then anyone else, and if I could just relax and have fun, then others would too. 

I'm not saying you should go but maybe to think about why it is you really don't want to. It's a tough choice and I wish you the best and no matter what decision you make I hope it's one you feel comfortable with. Good luck. 





my2boysrtwicethefun said:


>


Thank you!


----------



## monymony3471

Hi everyone. 

Just letting you all know I brought Tim home today.


----------



## DisneyObsession

monymony3471 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Just letting you all know I brought Tim home today.



Good to know he's home.  How is he feeling? My prayers are with your family Monica.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

monymony3471 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Just letting you all know I brought Tim home today.



Thats good to hear. How is he, also how are You?
Keeping you and your family in my thoughts


----------



## dwheatl

monymony3471 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Just letting you all know I brought Tim home today.


  You have my prayers and best wishes. I remember bringing my DH home from the hospital 12 years ago when my kids were little, and I fell into bed exhausted every night. That was the one time in my life I was skinny without dieting. We tried to make the best of it by having a "lunch date" every day where I brought lunch into the bedroom for both of us and we watched Perry Mason and Pop-Up Video. Just a silly thing, but something for DH to look forward to to pass the time.


----------



## MA pigletfan

Wonders10 said:


> Peeps!  I exercised today.   Nothing too exciting though.  I popped in my iPod and did some aerobic/dance moves then some pushups and crunches.  I'm gonna try to do something everyday.  I made it through day #1!
> 
> Now I need some advice.  ?


good job on the exercise shannon!! 
as for the wedding...if you really feel like you are only going out of obligation and thats about it..don't go. with the cost of flying and hotels added in to the fact that you are on a job hunt and not feeling especially close to this particular group of friends any more..it doesn't sound like its something that its particularly enticing. I know i wouldn't want someone to come to my wedding "out of obligation"..and i know how it feels to go to something out of obligation..not fun either. do what you feel best for YOU!  



monymony3471 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Just letting you all know I brought Tim home today.



thats very good news..i hope he is feeling better and better...


----------



## Disneyfreak92

monymony3471 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Just letting you all know I brought Tim home today.



I wish you the best. Let us know how he's doing as soon as you can.  and prayers for you as always.


----------



## punkin413

*shannon* - i don't think you should go to the wedding if it's just because you feel obligated.  believe me - your friend is so consumed by wedding plans that she probably won't have time to be offended.  with that said, i do have to admit that i was offended when my best friend from high school and part of college didn't come to my wedding.  but here's the thing - not only did she not come to my wedding, but she didn't even acknowledge it.  no card.  no gift.  not even an e-mail or phone call saying congrats.  and that really hurt my feelings.  i didn't expect everyone i invited to come because i was having an out-of-town wedding and it takes a lot for people to drop their plans and travel.  a phone call would've made me happy.  so be sure to acknowledge her big day even if you don't go.


----------



## LMO429

Wonders10 said:


> Peeps!  I exercised today.   Nothing too exciting though.  I popped in my iPod and did some aerobic/dance moves then some pushups and crunches.  I'm gonna try to do something everyday.  I made it through day #1!
> 
> Now I need some advice.  A good girlfriend from college (I graduated in 2002) is getting married at the end of August.  She and our "group" always tried to stay close but the distance between us made it hard along with each of us having our own lives, working, going to school, etc.  I've known the date of the wedding since they got engaged last year, and intended on going all along.  But now with not having a job or possibly just beginning a job at that point, I feel like I cannot ask for time off, I hate to fly, the cost of flying is ridiculous, I feel ashamed and gross to even see these people with the way I look, and I just feel like I've grown apart from them and I should go to the wedding out of obligation, not because I really want to be there and I'm so concerned about hurting everyone's feelings.  One of our other friends (probably the one I'm the least closest with) got married in 2005 and I went.  The wedding was fun, but I felt like I didn't belong or fit in.  Probably just me, but still to fly and shell out the money for hotel and airfare just to feel like carp seems silly to me.  I just have no real desire to go and it feels more like a chore than a fun weekend to see my old girlfriends.  My friend (not the bride) just emailed me and mentioned that she had just received the invitation and talked about the hotel and what my plans were and how excited she was to see me.  But I haven't even talked to her (via email or otherwise) since probably December, I think.  Just frustrating.  Any advice?



For someone that will be sending her wedding invitations out shortly I know I dont want any of the people that I invite to feel "obligated" to come to our wedding.  I want them to be there because they are truly happy to be there to witness our special day and so we can all celebrate our happiness together.  I agree with Punkin if I were you I would not go and just send a nice card, send a gift off their registry or send a $ gift.  If you dont want to tell your friend "why" you will not be attending the wedding just reply NO when the invite comes and if the conversation ever does come up just say politely I can not afford to fly out there and or i have a new job and I can not take the days right now You will be in my thoughts that day and I am so happy for you both..nuh said!


----------



## disney-inspired

Hi! I'm joining this happy little group.

I'm Cristabel, 19 years old, and a college student. I haven't weighed myself yet, as it is Monday but I also I have only been exercising for a week. So I'll weigh myself on Friday either at the gym or in my bathroom.

How's everyone doing?

I've started a WISH journal and I'll edit to post the link soon.


----------



## disney-inspired

HockeyKat said:


> I think of water as diet medicine.  I hate it, but I basically fill a 32 oz bottle in the morning and one in the afternoon and FORCE myself to choke it down plain.   I agree with the person that said that the flavors and such probably negate the benefits, unfortunately.



Here's an idea! Add lemon or straight cranberry juice (not sweetened) to your water. Yeah it's a bit tart but it's a nice change. Also the lemon & cranberry helps to detox your body


----------



## Wonders10

punkin413 said:


> *shannon* - i don't think you should go to the wedding if it's just because you feel obligated.  believe me - your friend is so consumed by wedding plans that she probably won't have time to be offended.  with that said, i do have to admit that i was offended when my best friend from high school and part of college didn't come to my wedding.  but here's the thing - not only did she not come to my wedding, but she didn't even acknowledge it.  no card.  no gift.  not even an e-mail or phone call saying congrats.  and that really hurt my feelings.  i didn't expect everyone i invited to come because i was having an out-of-town wedding and it takes a lot for people to drop their plans and travel.  a phone call would've made me happy.  so be sure to acknowledge her big day even if you don't go.



I wouldn't dream of not sending them a gift and letting her know how happy I am for her.  Heck I'd probably send them a wedding gift and then some because I feel so guilty for not going.    I'm sorry your friend did that to you.  



LMO429 said:


> For someone that will be sending her wedding invitations out shortly I know I dont want any of the people that I invite to feel "obligated" to come to our wedding.  I want them to be there because they are truly happy to be there to witness our special day and so we can all celebrate our happiness together.  I agree with Punkin if I were you I would not go and just send a nice card, send a gift off their registry or send a $ gift.  If you dont want to tell your friend "why" you will not be attending the wedding just reply NO when the invite comes and if the conversation ever does come up just say politely I can not afford to fly out there and or i have a new job and I can not take the days right now You will be in my thoughts that day and I am so happy for you both..nuh said!



I just wanted to clarify that I am super happy for her.  I don't want me not attending to be the same as me not approving of her marriage and not giving her my blessing.  I would say that 60% of the reason I don't want to go is because of travel expenses/job hunt/possibly moving to a new city soon (since I'm job hunting out of the area)/getting my own place/being unable to take time off from a very new job; 30% because I just feel that I've grown apart from these girls and even though we still talk a bit, it's not the same as when we were all in school together and speaking from experience at the last wedding, I'm thinking I might be uncomfortable; and 10% because I just feel gross about myself and as much as we all can say that they are my friends and they don't care, I know a lot of people that wouldn't attend a high school reunion, wedding, party, etc because they were embarassed to see old friends.  So there you go.  I think I've pretty much decided that I'm not going, but I feel very guilty about it and I guess I'm just looking for validation that it's ok for me not to go.  

ETA: Just wanted to add that if this was a local wedding....well I guess everything would be different because we would probably still be hanging out and talking more than we do now.  But for subject's sake, if everything was the same between us and we lived in the same area, I would go to the wedding without thinking twice.  It's the flying to Chicago, booking a hotel and trying to take time off from a job that I would only be at for a month at the most, maybe just a few days, that's the problem.

Thanks to everyone for your comments about this!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Shannon - I know how you feel. For the reasons you said, I wouldn't feel bad about not going. Flights & hotels can get very expensive and with a new job...sometimes its just not feasible!
Send congratulations, a lovely card and maybe a gift - the thought is there!  

So, a while ago I mentioned I was doing a charity 3K run to raise money for Cancer Research - its this Sunday and I've just found out.....its 5K NOT 3K   - am I prepared for a 5K run - Am I heckers like!  I cant believe I thought it was only 3K, Im so blonde sometimes!  
Hey ho, I'll just have to suck it up and do it (and double up the efforts on the cross trainer!  )

Hope everyones having a great day


----------



## DisneyGalUK

disney-inspired! You'll love it here, great group of peeps!


----------



## DisneyObsession

disney-inspired said:


> Here's an idea! Add lemon or straight cranberry juice (not sweetened) to your water. Yeah it's a bit tart but it's a nice change. Also the lemon & cranberry helps to detox your body



I have done the lemon, but not cranberry juice. I'll have to try that.  I am one of those people that can't have aspartame, so I don't drink any flavored waters anymore or diet drinks. Mostly I drink water, coffee & unsweetened iced tea. 



disney-inspired said:


> Hi! I'm joining this happy little group.
> 
> I'm Cristabel, 19 years old, and a college student. I haven't weighed myself yet, as it is Monday but I also I have only been exercising for a week. So I'll weigh myself on Friday either at the gym or in my bathroom.
> 
> How's everyone doing?
> 
> I've started a WISH journal and I'll edit to post the link soon.



WELCOME!!!!  This is a great group! You'll enjoy it here!!!


----------



## DisneyLaura

Monica - Glad to hear the surgery went well.  Thinking of you and your hubby often



punkin413 said:


> speaking of exercise, our nephew is here tonight and he and ray are playing the wii fit together.  well, he's really overweight and i just walked through our living room and witnessed him cheating while doing the running games.  instead of actually holding the controller and running in place like he's supposed to, he's just standing still and bouncing his hand up and down while holding the controller.     makes me sad because the whole point is to be ACTIVE.  and i can't say anything to him because ray's sister is sitting there and she's overweight too, so i don't want to hurt her feelings.



That kind of made me sad



disney-inspired said:


> Hi! I'm joining this happy little group.
> 
> I'm Cristabel, 19 years old, and a college student. I haven't weighed myself yet, as it is Monday but I also I have only been exercising for a week. So I'll weigh myself on Friday either at the gym or in my bathroom.
> 
> How's everyone doing?
> 
> I've started a WISH journal and I'll edit to post the link soon.



Welcome aboard.  My name is Laura, I'm married, have three kids (son 9, son 6 and a daughter 2).  I am a stay at home mom.  I am on WW.  Nice to meet you.

Well peeps - I have been MIA since last friday.  I'm watching my two nephews and niece and the kids are all fighting.  My 4 year old nephew does not like to share what so ever and it's driving me crazy.  I finally told my SIL for him not to bring any of his toys here because he doesn't let anyone else (my kids) touch them so today he came with nothing.  Of course it's ok for him to touch all of my kids toys (I know I probably sound mean but he drives me crazy) and my eating is suffering.  I can't wait until it's just me and my kids.  I'm so tired and my DD doesn't get to take a nap because they are here until 3 so she might lay down for 1/2 hour or so and then by 6 she's a crazy because now she's overtired.  Me and the kids last friday had a great day at the movies to see Wall-E and loved it.  And yes I was bad and had popcorn with butter but that was also my lunch we went to the first show of opening day and the kids got free watches.  DD fell asleep in the movies too.  4th of July is actually scaring me, my uncle has a huge picnic and all the food is crazy.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Wonders10

*Monica *- thinking of you and your DH.  Hope he's feeling better every day.  




DisneyLaura said:


> Well peeps - I have been MIA since last friday.  I'm watching my two nephews and niece and the kids are all fighting.  My 4 year old nephew does not like to share what so ever and it's driving me crazy.  I finally told my SIL for him not to bring any of his toys here because he doesn't let anyone else (my kids) touch them so today he came with nothing.  Of course it's ok for him to touch all of my kids toys (I know I probably sound mean but he drives me crazy) and my eating is suffering.  I can't wait until it's just me and my kids.  I'm so tired and my DD doesn't get to take a nap because they are here until 3 so she might lay down for 1/2 hour or so and then by 6 she's a crazy because now she's overtired.  Me and the kids last friday had a great day at the movies to see Wall-E and loved it.  And yes I was bad and had popcorn with butter but that was also my lunch we went to the first show of opening day and the kids got free watches.  DD fell asleep in the movies too.  4th of July is actually scaring me, my uncle has a huge picnic and all the food is crazy.  Any suggestions?



What a handful! When are they leaving?  

About 4th of July, you know what foods are better for you than others.  Just don't get overwhelmed by the mass quantities of picnic food.  Eat the veggies, tossed salads, 1 hamburger (or chicken if they have it), maybe hold the roll or eat half.  Hit the fruit salad.  And pick one treat out of the whole thing.  Also, eat light the rest of the day to save calories for the picnic, but also so you aren't starving by the time you get to the picnic.  Just think, WWPD (what would peeps do?)

As for me, I am proud to say that I ate within my 1400 calorie limit yesterday!  First time in a long time that I didn't blow it with a binge or candy or fast food or just too much food in general.   My goal is really to eat between 1200 and 1400 a day, but for the first day I'm ok with being right at 1400.  So on to day #2.

Have a great day, Peeps!


----------



## mommaU4

DisneyLaura said:


> 4th of July is actually scaring me, my uncle has a huge picnic and all the food is crazy.  Any suggestions?


First off, I'm sorry you're going nuts with all the kids. I don't blame you. That's a lot to handle. And I think you did the right thing with the toys. I always tell my kids if you bring something to someone else's house, you'd better be willing to share that item or else just leave it home. 

As for the picnic, I agree with Wonders. There is usually some sort of fruit, watermelon, strawberries, etc. So stick with lots of that. Drink lots of water. If there is a vegetable like corn on the cob, eat that too, minus the butter. Have a hot dog or burger minus the bun and without the mayo and cheese, just some mustard and ketchup. 

I also agree with picking one treat you'd just love to splurge on, and allow yourself to indulge without feeling guilty. After all it's only one day, and there will always be holidays and parties, the key is to approach it in a rational, smart way and then just get right back on track the next day. I know you'll do just fine!!  




Wonders10 said:


> As for me, I am proud to say that I ate within my 1400 calorie limit yesterday!  First time in a long time that I didn't blow it with a binge or candy or fast food or just too much food in general.   My goal is really to eat between 1200 and 1400 a day, but for the first day I'm ok with being right at 1400.  So on to day #2.
> 
> Have a great day, Peeps!


That's awesome!!!! Great job. You can do it!  



Have a good day everyone.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Hi all!  Real quick one today to post the July 4 update.  Let me know if I missed you.






Also, start thinking of your goals for Labor Day.  Mine will probably be the same as July 4 - get myself under 160. I'll probably have 3-4 pounds to get there, but at the rate I've been going lately that might even be a struggle.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## mommaU4

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Also, start thinking of your goals for Labor Day.  Mine will probably be the same as July 4 - get myself under 160. I'll probably have 3-4 pounds to get there, but at the rate I've been going lately that might even be a struggle.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


So are these like little challenges that the group does? Can anyone participate? Do you just think of a personal goal that you'd like to meet by a certain date, in this case, Labor Day? 

Sorry for all the questions!  I like the idea of a Labor Day challenge and if there's room, I'd love to play along.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

mommaU4 said:


> So are these like little challenges that the group does? Can anyone participate? Do you just think of a personal goal that you'd like to meet by a certain date, in this case, Labor Day?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions!  I like the idea of a Labor Day challenge and if there's room, I'd love to play along.


You've got it exactly!  You just think of a personal goal - like lose 5 pounds by Labor Day - and then I keep track of that on a spreadsheet and post it here to keep everyone honest and on track.  And of course it is open to everyone!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Im embarrassed to ask this - When is Labor Day?


----------



## HockeyKat

Labor Day is Sept 1st.  It always falls on the first Monday in September.

And momma, yes, these are mini weight loss challenges. Aaron (WI_DisneyFan) does an AWESOME job of keeping them up, and anyone is welcome.  We generally just post our challenge here and he adds it to the spreadsheet.   


I have a mild stomach bug, it seems... nothing really wants to stay where it belongs.   Good for weight loss, but bad for overall existence...


----------



## DisneyGalUK

HockeyKat said:


> Labor Day is Sept 1st.  It always falls on the first Monday in September.
> 
> *Ah I see, thanks Kat! I will respectfully opt out of this challenge - it will be only one week after I get married!  We are going to the coast for the week before our 'proper' honeymoon on the 17th of September so I wont want to eat healthy - not with all the fish and chips, and doughnuts and cakes!  *
> 
> I have a mild stomach bug, it seems... nothing really wants to stay where it belongs.   Good for weight loss, but bad for overall existence...



 DFi is just getting over a stomach bug and its knocked him for six. Feel better soon


----------



## abish19

Kat - Hope you feel better!  The only plus to a stomach bug is weight loss or at least no weight gain!  Small comfort.

Shannon - Since you really are happy for your friend, send a really nice card and gift with a personal message in it.  I don't think she'll be offended, particularly as you live so far from Chicago.  I didn't expect anyone from out of town to attend my wedding, frankly, even including some good friends.  Travel expenses are just too great.  I'm sure she'll understand.

Monica - thinking of and praying for you and Tim and your family.  Thank goodness for modern medicine!  Be sure to ask for help if you need to and get the rest you need.

Hello to everyone I missed!  It's great to see some new faces on this thread; better still to know we're all in this together!


----------



## punkin413

i just spent about an hour in the attic with DH trying to figure out what's wrong with our central air unit.  it works - just making a funny noise.  one of the pipes ended up being clogged, but it took us an hour to figure that out and i swear i sweated at least 10 pounds off!  if i don't lose this week then something is WRONG!!!!


----------



## LMO429

So I get the dummy award!  2 weeks ago I went to look at how much our flight to Disney would be for next May (09).  I got our flight tickets last July for our trip this past May and roundtrip with tax our tickets were $140 total. Anway 2 weeks ago the price of the flight was $208 roundtrip and I said to myself NO way too expensive, last year I spent less than a 150 dollars! I was talking to my fiance today and he was like "WHY DID YOU NOT BOOK THE TICKETS, DONT YOU KNOW THE PRICE OF OIL Is GOING UP and its only going to get worse!!!!!" anyway i just checked that same ticket and now it $278.00 roundtrip  

Just got back from an early dinner I had a spicy tuna roll and some edaname for dinner at Nobu DELICIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!  I really wanted to splurge because they have some incredible rolls there but I know this weekend is going to be rough with all the BBQ so I tried to eat the best I could!


----------



## HockeyKat

Thanks for the well-wishes.

I was so excited last weekend to fit into my size 10 gap khakis from the "thin" drawer, that I took a pic.   So here are all of my "progress" pics from the last year or so.  The first is at my heaviest (218) and it is really hard to see, but it is all I have.   The 2nd most of y'all have seen, it is at about 205 probably.   The 3rd is at ~163.   For reference, I am approx. 5'8" tall.


----------



## LMO429

HockeyKat said:


> Thanks for the well-wishes.
> 
> I was so excited last weekend to fit into my size 10 gap khakis from the "thin" drawer, that I took a pic.   So here are all of my "progress" pics from the last year or so.  The first is at my heaviest (218) and it is really hard to see, but it is all I have.   The 2nd most of y'all have seen, it is at about 205 probably.   The 3rd is at ~163.   For reference, I am approx. 5'8" tall.



AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!! BRAVO TO YOU!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

HockeyKat said:


> Thanks for the well-wishes.
> 
> I was so excited last weekend to fit into my size 10 gap khakis from the "thin" drawer, that I took a pic.   So here are all of my "progress" pics from the last year or so.  The first is at my heaviest (218) and it is really hard to see, but it is all I have.   The 2nd most of y'all have seen, it is at about 205 probably.   The 3rd is at ~163.   For reference, I am approx. 5'8" tall.



Holy Smokes! KAT!!!!

I'm all amazed!!!!


----------



## mommaU4

WI_DisneyFan said:


> You've got it exactly!  You just think of a personal goal - like lose 5 pounds by Labor Day - and then I keep track of that on a spreadsheet and post it here to keep everyone honest and on track.  And of course it is open to everyone!


Great! Now I need to think of a goal....





HockeyKat said:


> And momma, yes, these are mini weight loss challenges. Aaron (WI_DisneyFan) does an AWESOME job of keeping them up, and anyone is welcome.  We generally just post our challenge here and he adds it to the spreadsheet.
> 
> 
> I have a mild stomach bug, it seems... nothing really wants to stay where it belongs.   Good for weight loss, but bad for overall existence...


Thanks for the info! I hope you feel better soon. I hate stomach bugs. 



LMO429 said:


> So I get the dummy award!  2 weeks ago I went to look at how much our flight to Disney would be for next May (09).  I got our flight tickets last July for our trip this past May and roundtrip with tax our tickets were $140 total. Anway 2 weeks ago the price of the flight was $208 roundtrip and I said to myself NO way too expensive, last year I spent less than a 150 dollars! I was talking to my fiance today and he was like "WHY DID YOU NOT BOOK THE TICKETS, DONT YOU KNOW THE PRICE OF OIL Is GOING UP and its only going to get worse!!!!!" anyway i just checked that same ticket and now it $278.00 roundtrip


That's happened to several people I know. Airfare just keeps going up and up and they keep adding more and more extra fees on top of it. Air travel is just terrible these days. 





HockeyKat said:


> I was so excited last weekend to fit into my size 10 gap khakis from the "thin" drawer, that I took a pic.   So here are all of my "progress" pics from the last year or so.  The first is at my heaviest (218) and it is really hard to see, but it is all I have.   The 2nd most of y'all have seen, it is at about 205 probably.   The 3rd is at ~163.   For reference, I am approx. 5'8" tall.


Those pics are amazing!! Thanks for sharing. You look wonderful. Wow. I'm 5'9" so we are almost the same and my goal is around 160 so this makes me really excited!!  Good for you!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Wow Kat! Way to go!!!


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> Just got back from an early dinner I had a spicy tuna roll and some edaname for dinner at Nobu DELICIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!  I really wanted to splurge because they have some incredible rolls there but I know this weekend is going to be rough with all the BBQ so I tried to eat the best I could!



mmm Nobu!!! That is absolutely on my list of places i would love to go to when we visit our NYC friends ...good stuff i bet!

Kat----sorry about your stomach bug...but YAY for you and your progress..looking GREAT girl!


----------



## LMO429

MA pigletfan said:


> mmm Nobu!!! That is absolutely on my list of places i would love to go to when we visit our NYC friends ...good stuff i bet!
> 
> Kat----sorry about your stomach bug...but YAY for you and your progress..looking GREAT girl!




NYC is awesome for places to eat, Nobu is literally right up the block from where we live.  When you come back I love this place called Buddakan, it actually was featured in the Sex and the City movie during the scene when the have the party the night before the wedding.  anyway i love that place and now it will become the next magnolia bakery just because it was in one scene in sex and the city everyone and their mother will now go to it..

oh and p.s. the cupcakes at magnolia bakery arent even that good in my opinion lol


----------



## punkin413

kat - you are smokin hot you make my eyes burn!!!


----------



## disney-inspired

HockeyKat said:


> Thanks for the well-wishes.
> 
> I was so excited last weekend to fit into my size 10 gap khakis from the "thin" drawer, that I took a pic.   So here are all of my "progress" pics from the last year or so.  The first is at my heaviest (218) and it is really hard to see, but it is all I have.   The 2nd most of y'all have seen, it is at about 205 probably.   The 3rd is at ~163.   For reference, I am approx. 5'8" tall.



That's great! Congratulations!


----------



## disney-inspired

Cristabel & Food = Frenemies​[/size][/font]Here's my W.I.S.H Journal. Encouragement is greatly appreciated​[/center]


----------



## abish19

Kat - Thank you for posting those pictures!  You have no idea how motivating that is to me right now.  I can't remember being that small (perhaps as a toddler???) but I'm about your height - knowing you've done it means I can do it too!

In that vein, I did go running tonight (part of Couch to 5K).  One of my ankles is burning and I'm pretty sure I have shin splints, BUT I made it through.  On to week 2.

I can still do better with food.  It helps that I'm so busy with my kids; less time to eat.  (When I do, though, it's not always so good!)

On to Disney-Inspired's WISH journal!


----------



## disney-inspired

I went to the gym tonight (really late!) and I had planned on doing 4 miles but I ended up doing six! Only 8 more for the week!


----------



## LMO429

MommaU4 what kind of drink is that at the end in your signature? It looks yummy! I see it's in a Disneyland cup and I will be going to Disneyland for the first time in October so I may just have to have it.


----------



## DisneyObsession

Kat...Your transformation is amazing!!! You have inspired me!  

Cristabel....Good for you for doing so much last night!  You are on the right track! 

Wendy...I have missed your words of wisdom around here. Good to see you!!!  

Well...My anniversary is next week and I am no where near the goal I wanted to be at for it. So, I am more determined than ever to hit 20lbs lost by Sept 20th when I leave for my trip to Disney! With that said, I am also starting full time at my job July 14th and am working 3-11:30. The plan is to exercise daily, starting today as my current hours are 5-9pm, drink 64oz water daily and record everything that goes in my mouth.   My new mantra is:

20 BY THE 20th!!!​


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

HockeyKat said:


> Thanks for the well-wishes.
> 
> I was so excited last weekend to fit into my size 10 gap khakis from the "thin" drawer, that I took a pic.   So here are all of my "progress" pics from the last year or so.  The first is at my heaviest (218) and it is really hard to see, but it is all I have.   The 2nd most of y'all have seen, it is at about 205 probably.   The 3rd is at ~163.   For reference, I am approx. 5'8" tall.


Wow, you look great!



disney-inspired said:


> I went to the gym tonight (really late!) and I had planned on doing 4 miles but I ended up doing six! Only 8 more for the week!


Great job with that!  It is surprising how much success you can have when you go above and beyond when you were planning on doing.  Way to go!


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> NYC is awesome for places to eat, Nobu is literally right up the block from where we live.  When you come back I love this place called Buddakan, it actually was featured in the Sex and the City movie during the scene when the have the party the night before the wedding.  anyway i love that place and now it will become the next magnolia bakery just because it was in one scene in sex and the city everyone and their mother will now go to it..
> 
> oh and p.s. the cupcakes at magnolia bakery arent even that good in my opinion lol


nice! its the curse of the satc! lol...I will be sure to check that place out though..but because you reccomended it not because of the movie 



LMO429 said:


> MommaU4 what kind of drink is that at the end in your signature? It looks yummy! I see it's in a Disneyland cup and I will be going to Disneyland for the first time in October so I may just have to have it.



ditto! it looks delicious!!!!! ( Lauren i seriously just got super excited about DL by looking at that drink..hahahahh..I can't wait for my trip!!)


----------



## DisneyGalUK

disney-inspired said:


> I went to the gym tonight (really late!) and I had planned on doing 4 miles but I ended up doing six! Only 8 more for the week!



 Thats great!



LMO429 said:


> NYC is awesome for places to eat, Nobu is literally right up the block from where we live.  When you come back I love this place called Buddakan, it actually was featured in the Sex and the City movie during the scene when the have the party the night before the wedding.  anyway i love that place and now it will become the next magnolia bakery just because it was in one scene in sex and the city everyone and their mother will now go to it..
> 
> oh and p.s. the cupcakes at magnolia bakery arent even that good in my opinion lol



I went to the Magnolia Bakery when we went to NYC - queued up, the whole lot - got the cupcakes and we were like, hmmm not really worth the wait! Oh well, it was the experience (at least thats what I tell myself )

Nobu is on my list too, when we finally get back there!

KAT - You look FABULOUS!!!!


----------



## dwheatl

HockeyKat said:


> Thanks for the well-wishes.
> 
> I was so excited last weekend to fit into my size 10 gap khakis from the "thin" drawer, that I took a pic.   So here are all of my "progress" pics from the last year or so.  The first is at my heaviest (218) and it is really hard to see, but it is all I have.   The 2nd most of y'all have seen, it is at about 205 probably.   The 3rd is at ~163.   For reference, I am approx. 5'8" tall.



You look fantastic! You skinny minnie!

For anyone planning a DL trip, I leave for there in 10 days . So if you have any questions, anything you want me to check on, let me know.


----------



## mommaU4

abish19 said:


> In that vein, I did go running tonight (part of Couch to 5K).  One of my ankles is burning and I'm pretty sure I have shin splints, BUT I made it through.  On to week 2.
> 
> I can still do better with food.  It helps that I'm so busy with my kids; less time to eat.  (When I do, though, it's not always so good!)


Good for you sticking with the running even the ankle and shin issues. Obviously you wouldn't want to do anything to injure yourself, but way to go for keeping at it and making it through!!!     




LMO429 said:


> MommaU4 what kind of drink is that at the end in your signature? It looks yummy! I see it's in a Disneyland cup and I will be going to Disneyland for the first time in October so I may just have to have it.


That would be a Tinkerbell Twist. And let me tell you, it is so darn good!!!! The ones I got were from DCA, but I'm sure they have them in DL too. I bought one from the cart in Bug's Land and two from the cart near the Orange Stinger. 

It's just like a slushie, so it's a perfect summer drink, and it's a mix of sour apple and sour watermelon. I'm not a huge fan of sour things, like sour candy, but this was just right. My kids loved it too! They are addicting though. LOL Definitely a must try. 

I have more pics of Disneyland food on my TR. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1836870
The actual TR isn't that impressive, LOL, but the pics will have you drooling. Well, they have me drooling anyway!!


----------



## mommaU4

DisneyObsession said:


> Well...My anniversary is next week and I am no where near the goal I wanted to be at for it. So, I am more determined than ever to hit 20lbs lost by Sept 20th when I leave for my trip to Disney! With that said, I am also starting full time at my job July 14th and am working 3-11:30. The plan is to exercise daily, starting today as my current hours are 5-9pm, drink 64oz water daily and record everything that goes in my mouth.   My new mantra is:
> 
> 20 BY THE 20th!!!​


That sounds like a great plan. Good for you for not getting discouraged and making a new, smart plan to make your new goal of 20 by the 20th!!! Whoo hoo! I know you can do it!!!!!  





disney-inspired said:


> I went to the gym tonight (really late!) and I had planned on doing 4 miles but I ended up doing six! Only 8 more for the week!


Wow! That is fantastic! Good for you!!!  




MA pigletfan said:


> ditto! it looks delicious!!!!! ( Lauren i seriously just got super excited about DL by looking at that drink..hahahahh..I can't wait for my trip!!)


 That sounds like me! I love looking at food pics and thinking about what I want to have when we go to DL. That may sounds weird but it actually helps me. 
When I am tempted to "cheat" here at home, I tell myself, if you can just resist having _______ now, you can have ______ when you get to DL!!!  





dwheatl said:


> For anyone planning a DL trip, I leave for there in 10 days . So if you have any questions, anything you want me to check on, let me know.


10 days! That is going to fly by!!!!


----------



## Wonders10

Ok, just posting this here because I think it makes me more accountable to check in with someone...yesterday was day #2 of me counting calories and I stayed within my 1200-1400 range again.  So proud of me.  Again, it was closer to 1400, but I'm okay with that for now.  I tend to do great but then I have an extra snack at night that brings me to that 1400 mark.  And today, I had to run to the grocery store to pick up some things for the 4th of July, and I only bought what I needed - no junk like I usually would do.  Not even a soda.  And I weighed myself this morning and I'm already down 1lb from Monday morning.  I know it is just water weight but it's a start.  Just the motivation I need to stick with it, at least until next Wednesday when I head to WDW!


----------



## HockeyKat

Thanks everyone!!   It has been a rough road, I won't lie, but this thread (and a few others, over the year) has really helped me stay accountable!   You guys are the best.   I have been part of this thread pretty much from the time that 2nd pic was taken, so almost 45 lbs lost as a Peep.


Aaron, I think I might take this morning's weigh-in as my challenge weigh in since I am headed out of town for the 4th and tomorrow might be crazy.   I was -2 this morning, so 161.4.   .4 away from my challenge, but with the WDW trip in the middle I am just happy to be at 4.6 lost and not 4.6 gained!

Count me in for the Labor Day challenge, for 5 lbs.   


I managed to pick up a summer cold to go with my stomach bug so I am working from home with a big blanket on the chaise lounge, today.


----------



## DisneyLaura

Wonders10 said:


> What a handful! When are they leaving?



Shannon - today is the last day  and I'm going to what you said on the 4th.  I usually don't pig out on dessert stuff (I know) I much would rather have a cheeseburger with onion, ketchup and etc.  They always have watermelon and some kind of fruit salad so I'm definately going to get that.  That's for the advice and of course you too Beth.  Oh and Beth I agree that drink looks great.



WI_DisneyFan said:


> Also, start thinking of your goals for Labor Day.  Mine will probably be the same as July 4 - get myself under 160. I'll probably have 3-4 pounds to get there, but at the rate I've been going lately that might even be a struggle.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Put me down for 5 lb again  



HockeyKat said:


> I have a mild stomach bug, it seems... nothing really wants to stay where it belongs.   Good for weight loss, but bad for overall existence...



Feel better



punkin413 said:


> i just spent about an hour in the attic with DH trying to figure out what's wrong with our central air unit.  it works - just making a funny noise.  one of the pipes ended up being clogged, but it took us an hour to figure that out and i swear i sweated at least 10 pounds off!  if i don't lose this week then something is WRONG!!!!



lol You go girl.  I actually went for a walk/hike with DH and the kids and sweated my booty off.  Yeah on the exercise for me.  That's one thing I have been lacking on.



LMO429 said:


> So I get the dummy award!  2 weeks ago I went to look at how much our flight to Disney would be for next May (09).  I got our flight tickets last July for our trip this past May and roundtrip with tax our tickets were $140 total. Anway 2 weeks ago the price of the flight was $208 roundtrip and I said to myself NO way too expensive, last year I spent less than a 150 dollars! I was talking to my fiance today and he was like "WHY DID YOU NOT BOOK THE TICKETS, DONT YOU KNOW THE PRICE OF OIL Is GOING UP and its only going to get worse!!!!!" anyway i just checked that same ticket and now it $278.00 roundtrip



Don't cha hate when that happens.  Maybe they'll go down again  



HockeyKat said:


>



Someone call the fire department because you're  You look great 



disney-inspired said:


> I went to the gym tonight (really late!) and I had planned on doing 4 miles but I ended up doing six! Only 8 more for the week!



You go girl


----------



## punkin413

i'm going to a new class tonight called power yoga.  i will report back later.  hope i can walk afterwards!

oh, and i went to the mall today and decided to get an orange julius for my afternoon snack.  i haven't had one of those in FOREVER and i forgot how yummy they were and a small is only 130 calories!


----------



## DisneyLaura

I exercised today too.  I walked with my DH and kids at a hiking trail near our home.  My DH said it was at least a mile and some of it was uphill so I was a sweaty mess when I got home but it felt good.  We also walked another trail last night but it started to get dark out (storm was supposed to come through) so we turned around and went home for baths and such.


----------



## mommaU4

DisneyLaura said:


> I exercised today too.  I walked with my DH and kids at a hiking trail near our home.  My DH said it was at least a mile and some of it was uphill so I was a sweaty mess when I got home but it felt good.  We also walked another trail last night but it started to get dark out (storm was supposed to come through) so we turned around and went home for baths and such.



You're lucky you can walk outside. I wish I could. It's too hot though. During the day it's between 107 and 112! And at night it only cools down to the 
80's. Still pretty warm, and that the overnight low. 
Right now we have an "excessive heat warning". I really didn't think you could have such a thing in the desert.


----------



## abish19

Okay, girls and guy, I need some Peepish help!

We have a WDW trip planned for January 23-31, 2009.  We're very excited, and planned the time specifically to avoid crowds, heat, and higher prices.

PROBLEM:  My husband's brother and his wife are expecting a baby are are due on Feb. 5.  They live 6 blocks from us, and we're close.  My SIL has two kids already, both of whom were born before their due dates.  My SIL's mom lives about an hour away and would probably come here and stay with them around the time the baby would come.

QUESTION:  Do we change our trip dates?  It's entirely likely that the baby could come while we were gone.  We haven't paid our deposit yet - but to keep our reservation, we need to pay a deposit by July 6.  

It's important to us that we have the fewest crowds possible when we do go, but our family is obviously important too.  It isn't like my BIL and SIL would be totally alone when the new baby came, but...you know.  We could be a lot of help in the meals and babysitting departments (our 2 kids and their 2 kids play together often).

I just need a little guidance!  Thanks in advance, everybody!


----------



## DisneyLaura

abish19 said:


> Okay, girls and guy, I need some Peepish help!
> 
> We have a WDW trip planned for January 23-31, 2009.  We're very excited, and planned the time specifically to avoid crowds, heat, and higher prices.
> 
> PROBLEM:  My husband's brother and his wife are expecting a baby are are due on Feb. 5.  They live 6 blocks from us, and we're close.  My SIL has two kids already, both of whom were born before their due dates.  My SIL's mom lives about an hour away and would probably come here and stay with them around the time the baby would come.
> 
> QUESTION:  Do we change our trip dates?  It's entirely likely that the baby could come while we were gone.  We haven't paid our deposit yet - but to keep our reservation, we need to pay a deposit by July 6.
> 
> It's important to us that we have the fewest crowds possible when we do go, but our family is obviously important too.  It isn't like my BIL and SIL would be totally alone when the new baby came, but...you know.  We could be a lot of help in the meals and babysitting departments (our 2 kids and their 2 kids play together often).
> 
> I just need a little guidance!  Thanks in advance, everybody!



I think I would go, but that's me.


----------



## punkin413

well, i did power yoga.  it was pretty cool!  basically it's yoga moves with your legs while doing very slow weights with your arms.  for example, we laid on our backs, then bent our knees towards the ceiling, then hiked our butts up towards the sky and held it (working your abs, gluts and hamstrings), then at the same time we did really slow dumbell flies, working the chest.  it was pretty tough but i liked it!  it's definitely different.



abish19 said:


> Okay, girls and guy, I need some Peepish help!
> 
> We have a WDW trip planned for January 23-31, 2009. We're very excited, and planned the time specifically to avoid crowds, heat, and higher prices.
> 
> PROBLEM: My husband's brother and his wife are expecting a baby are are due on Feb. 5. They live 6 blocks from us, and we're close. My SIL has two kids already, both of whom were born before their due dates. My SIL's mom lives about an hour away and would probably come here and stay with them around the time the baby would come.
> 
> QUESTION: Do we change our trip dates? It's entirely likely that the baby could come while we were gone. We haven't paid our deposit yet - but to keep our reservation, we need to pay a deposit by July 6.
> 
> It's important to us that we have the fewest crowds possible when we do go, but our family is obviously important too. It isn't like my BIL and SIL would be totally alone when the new baby came, but...you know. We could be a lot of help in the meals and babysitting departments (our 2 kids and their 2 kids play together often).
> 
> I just need a little guidance! Thanks in advance, everybody!


 
here's what i'd do.  i'd figure out an alternative date to go, but keep it around that time to still avoid crowds and have good weather.  then i'd sit down with your SIL and tell her that you have a trip booked, but that you can change the dates before 7/6 to the alternative that you've picked out and you want to know which dates she'd prefer as far as having you guys around for the baby.  obviously no one can tell when the baby is going to get here, but that you wanted to get her thoughts on the situation.  i would tell her that you want to go in january (or maybe even early february - i hear it's slow up until president's day) because of the crowd levels and weather and that you've been planning this for awhile and still want to have a family vacation, but that you want to get her thoughts on the situation about when the best time to go is.

that's just my two cents.


----------



## mommaU4

punkin413 said:


> well, i did power yoga.  it was pretty cool!  basically it's yoga moves with your legs while doing very slow weights with your arms.  for example, we laid on our backs, then bent our knees towards the ceiling, then hiked our butts up towards the sky and held it (working your abs, gluts and hamstrings), then at the same time we did really slow dumbell flies, working the chest.  it was pretty tough but i liked it!  it's definitely different.
> 
> 
> 
> here's what i'd do.  i'd figure out an alternative date to go, but keep it around that time to still avoid crowds and have good weather.  then i'd sit down with your SIL and tell her that you have a trip booked, but that you can change the dates before 7/6 to the alternative that you've picked out and you want to know which dates she'd prefer as far as having you guys around for the baby.  obviously no one can tell when the baby is going to get here, but that you wanted to get her thoughts on the situation.  i would tell her that you want to go in january (or maybe even early february - i hear it's slow up until president's day) because of the crowd levels and weather and that you've been planning this for awhile and still want to have a family vacation, but that you want to get her thoughts on the situation about when the best time to go is.
> 
> that's just my two cents.



I think that's a good idea. Like you said there is no way to predict when the baby will arrive, all babies are different and it could be early, could be late. But by giving the SIL a choice of dates it's putting it in her hands and then she'll feel like she's still important and yet the trip can still happen. 

Good luck!! I hope it all works out.


----------



## LMO429

abish19 said:


> Okay, girls and guy, I need some Peepish help!
> 
> We have a WDW trip planned for January 23-31, 2009.  We're very excited, and planned the time specifically to avoid crowds, heat, and higher prices.
> 
> PROBLEM:  My husband's brother and his wife are expecting a baby are are due on Feb. 5.  They live 6 blocks from us, and we're close.  My SIL has two kids already, both of whom were born before their due dates.  My SIL's mom lives about an hour away and would probably come here and stay with them around the time the baby would come.
> 
> QUESTION:  Do we change our trip dates?  It's entirely likely that the baby could come while we were gone.  We haven't paid our deposit yet - but to keep our reservation, we need to pay a deposit by July 6.
> 
> It's important to us that we have the fewest crowds possible when we do go, but our family is obviously important too.  It isn't like my BIL and SIL would be totally alone when the new baby came, but...you know.  We could be a lot of help in the meals and babysitting departments (our 2 kids and their 2 kids play together often).
> 
> I just need a little guidance!  Thanks in advance, everybody!



I'm selfish I would go on the trip!   I am sure SIL and BIL know your plans already to go to WDW and I am sure they don't expect you to watch their new born right away.  You will only be gone one week and can help them before and after you get back.  As long as you are ok with being gone while the baby is born I say go for it.

Oh the flip side as far as crowds goes my friend is a CM at Disney and they expect 2009 to be alot slower than previous years due to the economy just going down the toilet and airline prices going up.


----------



## LMO429

MA pigletfan said:


> nice! its the curse of the satc! lol...I will be sure to check that place out though..but because you reccomended it not because of the movie
> 
> 
> 
> ditto! it looks delicious!!!!! ( Lauren i seriously just got super excited about DL by looking at that drink..hahahahh..I can't wait for my trip!!)



I have to admit I am def more excited about going to Disneyland on our honeymoon then going to Maui!  Hopefully I will get there in one piece and not having any panic attacks when I fly!


----------



## LMO429

mommaU4 said:


> Good for you sticking with the running even the ankle and shin issues. Obviously you wouldn't want to do anything to injure yourself, but way to go for keeping at it and making it through!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a Tinkerbell Twist. And let me tell you, it is so darn good!!!! The ones I got were from DCA, but I'm sure they have them in DL too. I bought one from the cart in Bug's Land and two from the cart near the Orange Stinger.
> 
> It's just like a slushie, so it's a perfect summer drink, and it's a mix of sour apple and sour watermelon. I'm not a huge fan of sour things, like sour candy, but this was just right. My kids loved it too! They are addicting though. LOL Definitely a must try.
> 
> I have more pics of Disneyland food on my TR. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1836870
> The actual TR isn't that impressive, LOL, but the pics will have you drooling. Well, they have me drooling anyway!!



I am going to get a Tinkerbell Twist for Sure when I am there!

Where do you suggest we made our dining reservations while at DL, We are staying at The Grand Californian.  I was going to make them at the Blue Bayou and the Minnies character breakfast in DL so we could be one of the first people in the park


----------



## abish19

Thanks for your advice everybody!  We could try to move the trip a little earlier in the month and still have low crowds, while being home in time for the baby to come.

I feel pretty certain that if I were having a baby, and they already had a trip planned, that they wouldn't change their plans for us.  That's not a bad thing, it's just the way it would be.

I've just signed up for sparkspeople and I'm really excited about it!  It gives more than just a count of calories; it offers information about total carbs, fats, proteins, etc.  Looks good!

Good luck tomorrow at weigh-in!


----------



## HockeyKat

*Beth*, just as a warning... be careful of MLK day for crowds.   We did the last week of Jan both this year and last, and it seems to be a "sweet" spot.   The marathon and then MLK day make the rest of Jan not as slow as the last week.   Then Feb is taken up with cheerleaders and dance competitions leading up to President's Day, after which it gets even worse.

DH's friend was there the week before us (MLK weekend) and complained of crowds, and then the Sat we left (1st Sat in Feb) it got WAY more crowded, parks and transportation filled with teenagers.

Not to make your decision more difficult or anything!   


*Monica*, how's Tim?  How are you??


----------



## mommaU4

LMO429 said:


> I am going to get a Tinkerbell Twist for Sure when I am there!
> 
> Where do you suggest we made our dining reservations while at DL, We are staying at The Grand Californian.  I was going to make them at the Blue Bayou and the Minnies character breakfast in DL so we could be one of the first people in the park


How many days are you in DL? Blue Bayou is a must do. Even though the food reviews are sometimes iffy, the atmosphere is worth doing at least once. And over in DCA, the Wine Country Trattoria was really good. 

We are more of a counter service family for two reasons: 1. Because it's darn expensive for a family of 6 to eat table service too often and 2. My DH likes to eat when he's hungry which isn't always at a set time. 

So for CS I can help you more if you have any questions about that. And the snacks too! I could just snack my way through the park.  You cannot leave without trying a Tinkerbell Twist, a churro, a funnel cake, a Tigger Tail (I personally don't like these but so many people swear by them, that I had to try it and so I think you should too, LOL), a corn dog for sure, and you should buy a sourdough bread Mickey from the Pacific Wharf bakery in DCA. If you like sourdough bread, it is soooo good. I could just sit and eat half of it with butter. Oh, and the nachos at White Water Snacks in the GCH. 

Ok, now I'm hungry!! Maybe this isn't the best place to talk about food.  Sorry everyone!! 
You can always PM me if you have any more questions about food or anything really. I'm online almost everyday and I don't mind answering them if I can. 




HockeyKat said:


> *Beth*, just as a warning... be careful of MLK day for crowds.


It took me a second to realize this wasn't directed at me.....


----------



## UtahMama

I worked out last night! Yay ME!  SPECIAL focus on inner and outer thighs and bummocks....all I can say is....OY!!!! 

Especially fun to PLUNK down onto the toilet to go potty (TMI?) 

Does my bummocks look smaller _yet_?  

And it's too HOT to eat heavy. I have lots of cut watermelon handy. SO good!


Happy Weigh Day Eve!


----------



## mommaU4

UtahMama said:


> I worked out last night! Yay ME!  SPECIAL focus on inner and outer thighs and bummocks....all I can say is....OY!!!!
> 
> Especially fun to PLUNK down onto the toilet to go potty (TMI?)
> 
> Does my bummocks look smaller _yet_?
> 
> And it's too HOT to eat heavy. I have lots of cut watermelon handy. SO good!
> 
> 
> Happy Weigh Day Eve!


Good for you on working out!!  

I had to laugh at the plunking down to go potty. Um yeah, I've been there. When I first did the work out DVD with all it's squats and lunges, I could hardly stand to sit and use the restroom!! Ugh.
 And to make matters worse I was trying to kick that soda habit of mine and had choosen that day and the day prior to start drinking lots and lots of water...... 





I'm not really looking to weigh in day this time. Too many slip ups this week, I'm not expecting it to be good.


----------



## punkin413

UtahMama said:


> Especially fun to PLUNK down onto the toilet to go potty (TMI?)


 
i have a fun story about that.  anna (my best friend/fitness trainer) was really sore in her bum area one time from working out and when she sat down on the toilet she was yelling in pain.  well, her 3yo heard her and asked her what was wrong.  she said, "oh, mommy's hiney is just sore from working out."  he said, "let me see your boo-boo," thinking that she had a scratch or something.  she said, "no, honey, it's inside my hiney that hurts," without thinking about what she said first.  he looks at her and goes, "i think it's inside your hole that hurts."     the things kids say!!!

good for you for the exercise, UM!!!


----------



## Wonders10

Peeps, I'm frustrated.  Since Monday I have been uber-good about writing everything down, staying within my caloric intake.  I even exercised (little stuff, but still extra movement) on Monday and today.  I did a sneak peak at the scale this morning and was pretty pleased with what I saw considering today is technically only day #4.  But then I was trying on a pair of shorts and a shirt that I was planning on wearing tomorrow to our city's July 4th parade and I feel like a stuffed sausage.  I know it is a slow process but it is so confusing to me as to why my clothes are so gosh darn tight.  These are clothes I have had forever and at varying weights and this is the heaviest weight I've been (have been this weight before though) and they still fit.  And I'm nervous that the weekend and especially this disney trip is going to ruin any good that I may have done this week and then when I come home from my trip, I will have a hard time getting back "on the wagon".  Ugh.  Just a vent.  Thanks for listening.


----------



## UtahMama

Wonders10 said:


> Peeps, I'm frustrated.  Since Monday I have been uber-good about writing everything down, staying within my caloric intake.  I even exercised (little stuff, but still extra movement) on Monday and today.  I did a sneak peak at the scale this morning and was pretty pleased with what I saw considering today is technically only day #4.  But then I was trying on a pair of shorts and a shirt that I was planning on wearing tomorrow to our city's July 4th parade and I feel like a stuffed sausage.  I know it is a slow process but it is so confusing to me as to why my clothes are so gosh darn tight.  These are clothes I have had forever and at varying weights and this is the heaviest weight I've been (have been this weight before though) and they still fit.  And I'm nervous that the weekend and especially this disney trip is going to ruin any good that I may have done this week and then when I come home from my trip, I will have a hard time getting back "on the wagon".  Ugh.  Just a vent.  Thanks for listening.



Blame the dryer!  

And keep on keepin' on.... Don't give up, skinnie minnie!!!!

AND, here ya go from someone who feels your pain:


----------



## mommaU4

Wonders10 said:


> Peeps, I'm frustrated.  Since Monday I have been uber-good about writing everything down, staying within my caloric intake.  I even exercised (little stuff, but still extra movement) on Monday and today.  I did a sneak peak at the scale this morning and was pretty pleased with what I saw considering today is technically only day #4.  But then I was trying on a pair of shorts and a shirt that I was planning on wearing tomorrow to our city's July 4th parade and I feel like a stuffed sausage.  I know it is a slow process but it is so confusing to me as to why my clothes are so gosh darn tight.  These are clothes I have had forever and at varying weights and this is the heaviest weight I've been (have been this weight before though) and they still fit.  And I'm nervous that the weekend and especially this disney trip is going to ruin any good that I may have done this week and then when I come home from my trip, I will have a hard time getting back "on the wagon".  Ugh.  Just a vent.  Thanks for listening.


I also feel your pain.


----------



## UtahMama

UtahMama said:


> I worked out last night! Yay ME!  SPECIAL focus on inner and outer thighs and bummocks....all I can say is....OY!!!!
> 
> Especially fun to PLUNK down onto the toilet to go potty (TMI?)
> 
> Does my bummocks look smaller _yet_?
> 
> And it's too HOT to eat heavy. I have lots of cut watermelon handy. SO good!
> 
> 
> Happy Weigh Day Eve!



Hee Hee, I quoted myself!

I went AGAIN!!! 

2 days in a row should count for something  

I now have jello legs (in more than one way  )

AND

I hired a personal trainer for 2 sessions 

AND

Signed up for *PILATES FOR CREME PUFFS** 

and *YOGA FOR THE STIFF AND UNCOORDINATED**

For one month!    










*classes _may_ or may not have been re-named for your entertainment


----------



## mommaU4

Way to go UtahMama!!!   When you are done with that personal trainer you wanna send him my way? I need someone to kick my lazy butt into gear.  



Okay quick question for anyone who's knows the answer.... What are the dates for the next challenge? When is the starting date/first weigh in? And when does it end? 
I'm trying to figure out a reasonable goal to set for myself but I don't know how many weeks we're talking about. 

Thanks!!


----------



## disney-inspired

Hi everyone, just checking in!
I made a really good food decision today! Instead of eating Carl's Jr. with my neighbor I waited and ate healthy Thai food with my family! And it was great!

Ok, I don't mean to brag....OH OK, I DO! I completed 17 miles this week!That's elliptical, walking home in 100 degree heat, treadmill, and bike. I did 5 on Monday, 6 on Tuesday, and 6 miles today!

Now let's see if I can keep this up until October because I want to find a cute costume!


----------



## dwheatl

abish19 said:


> Okay, girls and guy, I need some Peepish help!
> 
> We have a WDW trip planned for January 23-31, 2009.  We're very excited, and planned the time specifically to avoid crowds, heat, and higher prices.
> 
> PROBLEM:  My husband's brother and his wife are expecting a baby are are due on Feb. 5.  They live 6 blocks from us, and we're close.  My SIL has two kids already, both of whom were born before their due dates.  My SIL's mom lives about an hour away and would probably come here and stay with them around the time the baby would come.
> 
> QUESTION:  Do we change our trip dates?  It's entirely likely that the baby could come while we were gone.  We haven't paid our deposit yet - but to keep our reservation, we need to pay a deposit by July 6.
> 
> It's important to us that we have the fewest crowds possible when we do go, but our family is obviously important too.  It isn't like my BIL and SIL would be totally alone when the new baby came, but...you know.  We could be a lot of help in the meals and babysitting departments (our 2 kids and their 2 kids play together often).
> 
> I just need a little guidance!  Thanks in advance, everybody!


 I would go ahead and go when I planned. Especially if her mom is coming right when the baby comes, she'll need your help more after her mom leaves.. 



LMO429 said:


> I am going to get a Tinkerbell Twist for Sure when I am there!
> 
> Where do you suggest we made our dining reservations while at DL, We are staying at The Grand Californian.  I was going to make them at the Blue Bayou and the Minnies character breakfast in DL so we could be one of the first people in the park


 ADRs are necessary for the Blue Bayou, but for hardly any other table service restaurants unless it's a super-busy time. We do a lot of counter service meals too, because the food at DL is just not noteworthy, and we rather spend the time on rides and shows. Even the DTD places at DL have mediocre food.  Here's a link to the Dis info page for DL dining  http://www.wdwinfo.com/Disneyland/dining.htm
We do like the trattoria and Wharf sourdough bread bowls in CA, and the Corn Dog King there (except it makes me ill, especially combined with California Screamin'). 




Wonders10 said:


> Peeps, I'm frustrated.  Since Monday I have been uber-good about writing everything down, staying within my caloric intake.  I even exercised (little stuff, but still extra movement) on Monday and today.  I did a sneak peak at the scale this morning and was pretty pleased with what I saw considering today is technically only day #4.  But then I was trying on a pair of shorts and a shirt that I was planning on wearing tomorrow to our city's July 4th parade and I feel like a stuffed sausage.  I know it is a slow process but it is so confusing to me as to why my clothes are so gosh darn tight.  These are clothes I have had forever and at varying weights and this is the heaviest weight I've been (have been this weight before though) and they still fit.  And I'm nervous that the weekend and especially this disney trip is going to ruin any good that I may have done this week and then when I come home from my trip, I will have a hard time getting back "on the wagon".  Ugh.  Just a vent.  Thanks for listening.


 Shannon, my DL trip is in 9 days, and my weight is at it's highest since Christmas. I'm thinking I'm going to have to show some restraint even on the trip, because I just keep making excuses. So, you have my sympathy.



UtahMama said:


> Hee Hee, I quoted myself!
> 
> I went AGAIN!!!
> 
> 2 days in a row should count for something
> 
> I now have jello legs (in more than one way  )
> 
> AND
> 
> I hired a personal trainer for 2 sessions
> 
> AND
> 
> Signed up for *PILATES FOR CREME PUFFS**
> 
> and *YOGA FOR THE STIFF AND UNCOORDINATED**
> 
> For one month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *classes _may_ or may not have been re-named for your entertainment


 At first, I thought you meant you went potty again. Good job on the workout/ personal trainer, and I love the names of the classes!



disney-inspired said:


> Hi everyone, just checking in!
> I made a really good food decision today! Instead of eating Carl's Jr. with my neighbor I waited and ate healthy Thai food with my family! And it was great!
> 
> Ok, I don't mean to brag....OH OK, I DO! I completed 17 miles this week!That's elliptical, walking home in 100 degree heat, treadmill, and bike. I did 5 on Monday, 6 on Tuesday, and 6 miles today!
> 
> Now let's see if I can keep this up until October because I want to find a cute costume!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Happy 4th of July everyone!  (And, um, happy Friday to our favorite British Peep, Ms. [soon to be Mrs.] DisneyGalUK!)

*Wendy -* I've done Pilate's and Yoga on my own at home.  The Pilate's I think would have been better with a live person.  But the Yoga?  Oy veh.  Some of the poses they have you try are nearly obscene!  But great job on taking the initiative to sign up for them!

Ok, down to business.  This was a good week for me, as I managed to *lose 1.8 pounds*.  This loss gives me a grand total of 52.2 pounds lost since 2007; and an uber-grand total of 76.2 pounds lost since sometime early 2005.  This also puts me at my lowest adult weight ever of 162.8.  Unfortunately, I did not make my July 4 challenge.  But that is the perfect lead in to...



mommaU4 said:


> What are the dates for the next challenge? When is the starting date/first weigh in? And when does it end?



...this question!  Since I am the keeper of the spreadsheet, I can answer this.  The next mini goal/challenge thing is Labor Day.  But since Labor Day is a Monday, I figure we'll have our last official weigh-in on the previous Friday - August 29.  Next week will be week 1 of the challenge.  For those of you unfamiliar with how this works, you declare on here what goal you'd like to reach by Labor Day.  I record that on a spreadsheet.  And then I use your weekly weigh-in number to keep track of how you are doing on your goal.  Make sense?  

Since I am not under 160 on this July 4, I'm keeping that as my goal for Labor Day.  All I want to do is lose 2.8 measly pounds to get myself under 160.  Maybe I'll do that in two week, or maybe it'll take me two months.  But I haven't seen the 150's since before I could drive, so that's all I can wish for right now.

Have a safe and fun holiday everyone!

God Bless America,
Land that I love.
Stand beside her, and guide her
Thru the night with a light from above.
From the mountains, to the prairies,
To the oceans, white with foam
God bless America, My home sweet home.


----------



## DisneyLaura

UtahMama said:


> I hired a personal trainer for 2 sessions
> 
> AND
> 
> Signed up for *PILATES FOR CREME PUFFS**
> 
> and *YOGA FOR THE STIFF AND UNCOORDINATED**
> 
> For one month!
> *classes _may_ or may not have been re-named for your entertainment



Good for you girl.  I love the name of the classes too.  Oh and I'll take that trainer over here too. 



disney-inspired said:


> Ok, I don't mean to brag....OH OK, I DO! I completed 17 miles this week!That's elliptical, walking home in 100 degree heat, treadmill, and bike. I did 5 on Monday, 6 on Tuesday, and 6 miles today!
> 
> Now let's see if I can keep this up until October because I want to find a cute costume!



You go girl - I'm sure a cute costume will totally have your name on it come October.

Shannon -  keep it up, you can do it

Ok peeps I'm a no weigher again (still had the kids on tuesday and all of them can't fit in my car) but I did go hiking twice this week with my family so at least I excerised and I drank a lot of water every day so my rings fell nice and loose.  Here's to tuesday of next week back to WW.  

Monica - thinking of you and your hubby 

HAPPY 4th OF JULY EVERYONE AND HAPPY FRIDAY MS DISNEYGALUK


----------



## LMO429

Happy 4th Peeps!!!!

The festivities have already started at my moms house we (5 of my cousins and my fiance) are eating bagels and playing rock band before we head out to my uncles bbq! should be a drinkfest and I am not counting calories today!

anyway I am - 1 today! I weighed in at 129 this morning.

For the labor day challenge I would like to lose 7 pounds!  and weigh 122 or 123! at the very least under 125!.... This past challenge I pretty much stayed the same! but hey its better than gaining!


----------



## UtahMama

OK! Hurry and weigh in before tempted with cook-outs and pot lucks!  

I tried reeeeally hard and am a *samer*. So, I'm hoping the working out daily will take me over this slump. 

I'm going to take my measurements (need to psych up first) today. I just loooove doing that. The chest and waist measurements are OK...then I go to hips and realize I am a human pear.   So, we'll have to FIX that now WONT we??? (Yes, I'll always be a pear, but hopfully less pearish.) Maybe I'll just cinch the measureing tape as tight as it will go....  


Labor Day, eh Aaron? Ok. Hmmm.... August 29. 
Put me down for 10. And put some pixie dust on that!


----------



## punkin413

Wonders10 said:


> Peeps, I'm frustrated. Since Monday I have been uber-good about writing everything down, staying within my caloric intake. I even exercised (little stuff, but still extra movement) on Monday and today. I did a sneak peak at the scale this morning and was pretty pleased with what I saw considering today is technically only day #4. But then I was trying on a pair of shorts and a shirt that I was planning on wearing tomorrow to our city's July 4th parade and I feel like a stuffed sausage. I know it is a slow process but it is so confusing to me as to why my clothes are so gosh darn tight. These are clothes I have had forever and at varying weights and this is the heaviest weight I've been (have been this weight before though) and they still fit. And I'm nervous that the weekend and especially this disney trip is going to ruin any good that I may have done this week and then when I come home from my trip, I will have a hard time getting back "on the wagon". Ugh. Just a vent. Thanks for listening.


 
are you drinking your water?  that makes a world of difference for me!  also, add more cardio into your workouts if you can.  hang in there - it'll start to happen soon!



dwheatl said:


> At first, I thought you meant you went potty again.


 
me too!!   



UtahMama said:


> I tried reeeeally hard and am a *samer*. So, I'm hoping the working out daily will take me over this slump.


 
that exercise will take about a week or two to start paying off.  if you're sore you're going to have extra lactic acid weight, so take that into consideration.  i bet you lost and it's just not showing yet because of that!


*way to go UM and disney-inspired on the exercising!!!!!!   *

i'm -1 pound today.....finally!!!  today is a bust though as far as calorie counting goes!  ray is making pork tenderloin and his WONDERFUL potato salad and our neighbors are making the rest, so i'm sure it will be a caloriefest.  plus i bought some vanilla vodka yesterday.  i discovered a new drink accidentally awhile back - vanilla vodka and cranberry apple juice.  i had some leftover vanilla vodka from where i made key lime martinis and i didn't have any of the stuff to make a martini with, so i just mixed it with cranberry apple juice and it was SO YUMMY!!!  so i will partaking in a few of those today.  our neighbors spend about $2,000 on fireworks every year so we always have a show in our front yard - it's great because we don't have to go anywhere!

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY!!!!!!!


----------



## UtahMama




----------



## DisneyGalUK

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Happy 4th of July everyone!* (And, um, happy Friday to our favorite British Peep, Ms. [soon to be Mrs.] DisneyGalUK!)
> 
> 
> 
> DisneyLaura said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY 4th OF JULY EVERYONE AND HAPPY FRIDAY MS DISNEYGALUK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah thanks you guys, Happy Friday to me! I like having my own day!
> 
> 
> 
> punkin413 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ** our neighbors spend about $2,000 on fireworks every year so we always have a show in our front yard - it's great because we don't have to go anywhere
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wowza, thats a lot of fireworks! I bet its a great show!
> 
> Shannon -  Hang in there. Might you be retaining water? Sometimes when im retaining water I feel a really funny shape! It'll even itself out, you'll see.
> 
> Wendy -  On the exercise - love the class names!
> 
> This week Im a *SAMER* Not made better by my silly head cold I've got! Got to be better for Sunday, Its my Race for Life!
> 
> HAPPY 4th OF JULY YOU GUYS!!!
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!
Click to expand...


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Happy 4th everyone!!! I'll have to post my weigh in info a little later as I haven't weighed yet, but I will be doing so shortly. Aaron, I'll also let you know what I want to do for the challenge at that time too. 



abish19 said:


> I've just signed up for sparkspeople and I'm really excited about it!  It gives more than just a count of calories; it offers information about total carbs, fats, proteins, etc.  Looks good!



I have been signed up for sparkpeople for some time to get the emails, but I have recently started using it to track calories because its easier than emailing my spreadsheet back and forth to myself from work to home. I like it! 



UtahMama said:


> I worked out last night! Yay ME!  SPECIAL focus on inner and outer thighs and bummocks....all I can say is....OY!!!!
> 
> Especially fun to PLUNK down onto the toilet to go potty (TMI?)
> 
> Does my bummocks look smaller _yet_?
> 
> And it's too HOT to eat heavy. I have lots of cut watermelon handy. SO good!
> 
> 
> Happy Weigh Day Eve!



Woo Hoo for you! Those bummocks sure do look small!  about plunking down on the potty. 



punkin413 said:


> i have a fun story about that.  anna (my best friend/fitness trainer) was really sore in her bum area one time from working out and when she sat down on the toilet she was yelling in pain.  well, her 3yo heard her and asked her what was wrong.  she said, "oh, mommy's hiney is just sore from working out."  he said, "let me see your boo-boo," thinking that she had a scratch or something.  she said, "no, honey, it's inside my hiney that hurts," without thinking about what she said first.  he looks at her and goes, "i think it's inside your hole that hurts."     the things kids say!!!
> 
> good for you for the exercise, UM!!!



 



Wonders10 said:


> Peeps, I'm frustrated.  Since Monday I have been uber-good about writing everything down, staying within my caloric intake.  I even exercised (little stuff, but still extra movement) on Monday and today.  I did a sneak peak at the scale this morning and was pretty pleased with what I saw considering today is technically only day #4.  But then I was trying on a pair of shorts and a shirt that I was planning on wearing tomorrow to our city's July 4th parade and I feel like a stuffed sausage.  I know it is a slow process but it is so confusing to me as to why my clothes are so gosh darn tight.  These are clothes I have had forever and at varying weights and this is the heaviest weight I've been (have been this weight before though) and they still fit.  And I'm nervous that the weekend and especially this disney trip is going to ruin any good that I may have done this week and then when I come home from my trip, I will have a hard time getting back "on the wagon".  Ugh.  Just a vent.  Thanks for listening.



I have found that my body has been very different at different times in my life, even if I weigh the same as I did at another time. Just keep working at it, and I know you'll see a change.  



UtahMama said:


> Hee Hee, I quoted myself!
> 
> I went AGAIN!!!
> 
> 2 days in a row should count for something
> 
> I now have jello legs (in more than one way  )
> 
> AND
> 
> I hired a personal trainer for 2 sessions
> 
> AND
> 
> Signed up for *PILATES FOR CREME PUFFS**
> 
> and *YOGA FOR THE STIFF AND UNCOORDINATED**
> 
> For one month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *classes _may_ or may not have been re-named for your entertainment




WAY TO GO! You are rocking the work outs!


----------



## Wonders10

punkin413 said:


> are you drinking your water?  that makes a world of difference for me!  also, add more cardio into your workouts if you can.  hang in there - it'll start to happen!



Yep!  Water is all I'm drinking and plenty of it, plus 1 crystal light a day.  No soda for me since Sunday.  I probably should do more cardio, but our treadmill isn't working right and it's just too darn hot to walk outside.  I'm thinking of getting the Walk away the pounds DVD.  Usually when I exercises I do 50% cardio and 50% weights, crunches, etc.  I feel better today though because I know I'm doing the best I can and eventually I'll start to see true results.  Thanks everyone for the hugs.  

Today I am *-1.2 *.  I was actually -2 yesterday but maybe my muscles are sore because I did do weights, strength training yesterday.  I'm okay with the loss though because I officially started on Monday and today is only Friday.  

Happy 4th of July everyone!


----------



## mommaU4

I just wanted to say WAY TO GO to all those who are starting or continuing with exercise plans and programs!!! It's so hard and I really admire all those who can stick with it, or who continue to try!!  

And congrats to all those who lost this week. And for those who didn't, hang in there. I know we can all do this and meet our goals.  

*Labor Day:*
Thanks for the info on the Labor Day challenge. I think I am going to try and lose 15 lbs before the August 29 weigh in. That's sounds like a lot, but that's my goal. 


OK, so here's my weigh in for today. Last week I was at 246.6 and today I am at 243.6 so that's exactly a *-3 *lb loss.  Not bad since this was a rough week for me. 



Anyway, I hope you all have a safe and fun 4th of July!!


----------



## dwheatl

I'm so tempted not to post my weight gain this week. I think I ate a whole bag of peanut M & Ms at the beach house this week, plus the buffet at the Indian casino (did I mention I won $100?). But I'm gonna cowboy up and admit the gain: up 3.4. I had a nice talk with DH about needing support, and he was so good today. We went to his sister's for 4th of July, but he timed it so we ate lunch before, had some fruit and veggies with the crew, and had dinner at home. Total calories for me for today - 1340, and I burned 385 at the gym. I'm going to take it one day at a time, and recommit. 
Hope everyone had a great Independence Day.


----------



## DisneyObsession

Morning All!!!

Didn't get to post yesterday, so here it goes....+2.....Flo has been around this week and that may be my excuse, but not a good one. Next week will be better. 

Aaron...I am going to commit to the challenge for Labor Day, so put me down at 10 lbs as well.  I'd like to be higher, but I guess I'm playing it safe.  

Wendy...You crack me up!!!!  I've been there with trying to "sit on the potty" and it killing! The classes sound like fun! Hey...how's the house selling going??? We just lowered our price my $5000.  Praying that helps.

Doing LOTS of painting around here. Finished my bedroom and working on the familyroom today. Trying more neutral colors for selling purposes.

Have a great Sat...I am painting then heading to work at 5!


----------



## DisneyLaura

punkin413 said:


> ray is making pork tenderloin and his WONDERFUL potato salad and our neighbors are making the rest, so i'm sure it will be a caloriefest.  our neighbors spend about $2,000 on fireworks every year so we always have a show in our front yard - it's great because we don't have to go anywhere!



Sounds yummy, can you tell ray to mail me some potato salad    My cousin and his friend go to one of the Carolinas every year to buy fireworks and make up these plywood boards where they attach the fireworks to two boards and they attach they together and then they only have to lit it once and they go off in unison.  Very cool.  That drink sounds yummy too.



dwheatl said:


> (did I mention I won $100?).



Yeah



dwheatl said:


> I had a nice talk with DH about needing support, and he was so good today. We went to his sister's for 4th of July, but he timed it so we ate lunch before, had some fruit and veggies with the crew, and had dinner at home. Total calories for me for today - 1340, and I burned 385 at the gym. I'm going to take it one day at a time, and recommit.
> Hope everyone had a great Independence Day.



That's so nice of him.  Yeah for you

I did ok at the picnic.  I had one hotdog (I usually have a hotdog and cheeseburger) with mustard, some pineapple casserole that my SIL makes and a taco salad and a small piece of chicken.  For dessert is was crazy but I controlled myself and had one cupcake (my cousin's wife makes cupcakes in an ice cream cone every year and they are so yummy) and some jello that my mom made with cool whip.  Oh and a piece of watermelon.  But that was lunch and dinner so I'm pretty pleased considering I usually go wacky.  

Oh Aaron put me down for 5 lb for Labor Day challenge I don't remember if I told you that already.


----------



## DisneyObsession

I have finished the installment on my TR for Pirate's Night on the cruise!  FINALLY!!!   You can get there through my link in my siggie!

Thanks for reading!!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Hi Everyone!  I'm back from Cape Cod.  We had gorgeous weather and let me tell you there is nothing so relaxing as sitting on a beach watching fireworks that are being launched about a mile away.  Lots of families with kids running around, just a terrific atmosphere.  On the beach during the daytime yesterday, people actually brought flags with them and decorated the areas where they were hanging out.  I truly think the Massachusetts peeps are the most patriotic anywhere!

Monica~  WOW!  How is DH's recovery coming along?

Kat you look fantastic!  I'm also 5'8" and you have inspired me.  Can I put your picture up on my fridge?

Wendy, your buns look fantabulous!  Must be all that exercise! 

Welcome newbies!  Everyone else, it's nice to see you again!  It took me a long time to catch up!  You folks have been busy!

Aaron thanks for keeping track of another challenge.  You rock!
Put me down for 12 pounds for the labor day challenge please.


----------



## MA pigletfan

pixie dust 112 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I'm back from Cape Cod.  We had gorgeous weather and let me tell you there is nothing so relaxing as sitting on a beach watching fireworks that are being launched about a mile away.  Lots of families with kids running around, just a terrific atmosphere.  On the beach during the daytime yesterday, people actually brought flags with them and decorated the areas where they were hanging out.  I truly think the Massachusetts peeps are the most patriotic anywhere!.



glad you had a great time...that comment warmed my heart..we are certainly patriotic at my house..our flag always flies 

Sorry i am so late in the Weigh in..i did weigh myself Friday morning before we left for our overnight down in DC/Virginia...AF is around the bend so i was a "samer"..thats fine by me..i usually at least gain something before she shows up so that is actually a good sign.!

Aaron--could you please put me down for 6 lbs for the labor day challenge? I did so poorly with this last one that i want to TRY and play it safe with a lower #!

OH fun news..we now have a WII FIT!!!! I am off to try it out right now  wheeeeeee


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Well Peeps, I keep forgetting to weigh in when I get up (been eating breakfast, working out, watching shows from the DVR first), and I've been sleeping in a little this 3-day weekend, so by the time I end up weighing, it's like 12:30, and the number on the scale is way different than what it is when I get up at 5:30 in the morning - like 3-4 lbs different. I'd prefer to weigh in at, or close to, the same time, or at least when I first get up. Anyway, I know I didn't come close to making my 7/4 challenge. And I know I want to lose at least 15 lbs by Labor Day. It might be just over that. I can say for sure tomorrow, after I weigh in in the morning. 




Wonders10 said:


> Yep!  Water is all I'm drinking and plenty of it, plus 1 crystal light a day.  No soda for me since Sunday.  I probably should do more cardio, but our treadmill isn't working right and it's just too darn hot to walk outside.  I'm thinking of getting the Walk away the pounds DVD.  Usually when I exercises I do 50% cardio and 50% weights, crunches, etc.  I feel better today though because I know I'm doing the best I can and eventually I'll start to see true results.  Thanks everyone for the hugs.
> 
> Today I am *-1.2 *.  I was actually -2 yesterday but maybe my muscles are sore because I did do weights, strength training yesterday.  I'm okay with the loss though because I officially started on Monday and today is only Friday.
> 
> Happy 4th of July everyone!



Keep it up Shannon! You WILL see results! And way to go on the loss!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi all,
Well, today was the Race for Life and....I did it! 




Please excuse the crazy hair, it absolutely poured it down with rain! Running in the rain is hard! 
Thats me on the left, with my aunt - my mum was taking the photo!It was a great day - very emotional. Everyone has a sign on their back which says 'I race for life for' and underneath you can put names, pictures, stories etc of people who have or had cancer or people who have been affected by it. Very sad, but such a worthwhile cause.
Hope everyones having a great day


----------



## mommaU4

DisneyObsession said:


> I have finished the installment on my TR for Pirate's Night on the cruise!  FINALLY!!!   You can get there through my link in my siggie!
> 
> Thanks for reading!!!


Oooooh, I'll have to check that out as soon as I can! I love reading TRs.  





pixie dust 112 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I'm back from Cape Cod.  We had gorgeous weather and let me tell you there is nothing so relaxing as sitting on a beach watching fireworks that are being launched about a mile away.  Lots of families with kids running around, just a terrific atmosphere.  On the beach during the daytime yesterday, people actually brought flags with them and decorated the areas where they were hanging out.  I truly think the Massachusetts peeps are the most patriotic anywhere!


Welcome back! Sounds like you had a wonderful time.  





MA pigletfan said:


> OH fun news..we now have a WII FIT!!!! I am off to try it out right now  wheeeeeee


Have fun with your Wii Fit! I've heard great things about it.  





DisneyGalUK said:


> Hi all,
> Well, today was the Race for Life and....I did it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the crazy hair, it absolutely poured it down with rain! Running in the rain is hard!
> Thats me on the left, with my aunt - my mum was taking the photo!It was a great day - very emotional. Everyone has a sign on their back which says 'I race for life for' and underneath you can put names, pictures, stories etc of people who have or had cancer or people who have been affected by it. Very sad, but such a worthwhile cause.
> Hope everyones having a great day


What a wonderful thing for you to do. Good for you. I bet it felt great to run for such a good cause.


----------



## dwheatl

DisneyGalUK said:


> Hi all,
> Well, today was the Race for Life and....I did it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the crazy hair, it absolutely poured it down with rain! Running in the rain is hard!
> Thats me on the left, with my aunt - my mum was taking the photo!It was a great day - very emotional. Everyone has a sign on their back which says 'I race for life for' and underneath you can put names, pictures, stories etc of people who have or had cancer or people who have been affected by it. Very sad, but such a worthwhile cause.
> Hope everyones having a great day


Good for you! You look great! And what a worthy cause.


----------



## MA pigletfan

DisneyGalUK said:


> Hi all,
> Well, today was the Race for Life and....I did it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the crazy hair, it absolutely poured it down with rain! Running in the rain is hard!
> Thats me on the left, with my aunt - my mum was taking the photo!It was a great day - very emotional. Everyone has a sign on their back which says 'I race for life for' and underneath you can put names, pictures, stories etc of people who have or had cancer or people who have been affected by it. Very sad, but such a worthwhile cause.
> Hope everyones having a great day



GOOD FOR YOU!!!


----------



## UtahMama

DisneyGalUK said:


> Hi all,
> Well, today was the Race for Life and....I did it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the crazy hair, it absolutely poured it down with rain! Running in the rain is hard!
> Thats me on the left, with my aunt - my mum was taking the photo!It was a great day - very emotional. Everyone has a sign on their back which says 'I race for life for' and underneath you can put names, pictures, stories etc of people who have or had cancer or people who have been affected by it. Very sad, but such a worthwhile cause.
> Hope everyones having a great day



Look at YOU running IN THE RAIN!  

I'm really glad you didn't wear your polka-dotted bra that day, lol  

AMAZING!!!! So proud of you!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

DisneyGalUK said:


> Hi all,
> Well, today was the Race for Life and....I did it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the crazy hair, it absolutely poured it down with rain! Running in the rain is hard!
> Thats me on the left, with my aunt - my mum was taking the photo!It was a great day - very emotional. Everyone has a sign on their back which says 'I race for life for' and underneath you can put names, pictures, stories etc of people who have or had cancer or people who have been affected by it. Very sad, but such a worthwhile cause.
> Hope everyones having a great day



GOOD FOR YOU!!! What a great cause! My mom is a 20-yr survivor of breast cancer, so it is a cause very close to my heart. What a wonderful thing to do!


----------



## punkin413

*disneygalUK* - what a great way to get exercise and for such a good cause!  kudos to you!!!!     we have a similar event here called relay for life.  i was on the committee a few years ago for the law firm i used to work for and i stayed up all night walking for the relay.  it was really an emotional day with all the cancer survivors there or people walking for others.  but it was a great time and i loved the experience.


----------



## HockeyKat

pixie dust 112 said:


> Kat you look fantastic!  I'm also 5'8" and you have inspired me.  Can I put your picture up on my fridge?



Thanks!!!  

*DisneyGalUK*, you are awesome.   

*Aaron*, did you get my -2 from last week?  I think I was about .4 from my challenge.

Which, brings me to part 2, which is called NOT tracking or watching over a holiday weekend.   Oh well.  I visited my parents in Pittsburgh over the weekend, and between the 4th picnic, a graduation party, etc... 

However, I went shopping with my mom (YAY for no sales tax on clothes in PA!) and I was fitting in 10s with no problem!   I got a TON of stuff... 1 pair of jeans, 1 pair of khakis, 3 pairs of dress pants, 1 little black dress, 3 nice work tops, 3 bikinis, 3 bra/panty sets (yes that size has changed too!), dress shoes, 3 pairs of sunglasses, and 4 t-shirts for working out, for $130.    There is a store in PA that has a lot of factory 2nds and such...  a lot of it was Ann Taylor Loft, some was NY&co, etc.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Can I say a HUGE thankyou to you guys for all your kind comments. You've really made my day!
Im so proud of me and everyone else for doing the run, especially with it being for such an amazing cause - so THANKYOU!!!  
Also, I want to thank you for enabling me to run the race - without the support of the PEEPS I wouldn't have been healthy enough to run it - you guys rock!    

Wendy - Soooo glad I didn't wear a polka dot bra! By the end of the race it looked like a giant wet t-shirt competition  

Have a great day everyone


----------



## DisneyObsession

DisneyGal...I am so proud of you for doing this race!!! That really shows how much healthier you are!!!  

This has been a buy weekend for me...I have done ALOT of painting (more to do today), worked Sat night and we went to see "Wicked" yesterday! What a great show!!! I now want the music from it! It was a great ending to the weekend.  

Please send pixie dust that our house will sell. We lowered the price and I am getting frustrated. Noone is comng to look at it at all.  Maybe we need to hang on to it a little longer...who knows.


----------



## MA pigletfan

HockeyKat said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> However, I went shopping with my mom (YAY for no sales tax on clothes in PA!) and I was fitting in 10s with no problem!   I got a TON of stuff... 1 pair of jeans, 1 pair of khakis, 3 pairs of dress pants, 1 little black dress, 3 nice work tops, 3 bikinis, 3 bra/panty sets (yes that size has changed too!), dress shoes, 3 pairs of sunglasses, and 4 t-shirts for working out, for $130.    There is a store in PA that has a lot of factory 2nds and such...  a lot of it was Ann Taylor Loft, some was NY&co, etc.



FUN! That's awesome Kat..what a great feeling to be able to buy a bunch of things in smaller sizes! I can't wait till shopping is super fun again!  

Happy Monday everyone!!!


----------



## DisneyLaura

DisneyGalUK said:


> Hi all,
> Well, today was the Race for Life and....I did it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the crazy hair, it absolutely poured it down with rain! Running in the rain is hard!
> Thats me on the left, with my aunt - my mum was taking the photo!It was a great day - very emotional. Everyone has a sign on their back which says 'I race for life for' and underneath you can put names, pictures, stories etc of people who have or had cancer or people who have been affected by it. Very sad, but such a worthwhile cause.
> Hope everyones having a great day



Sorry I'm a little late but congrats on the race 



HockeyKat said:


> However, I went shopping with my mom (YAY for no sales tax on clothes in PA!) and I was fitting in 10s with no problem!   I got a TON of stuff... 1 pair of jeans, 1 pair of khakis, 3 pairs of dress pants, 1 little black dress, 3 nice work tops, 3 bikinis, 3 bra/panty sets (yes that size has changed too!), dress shoes, 3 pairs of sunglasses, and 4 t-shirts for working out, for $130.    There is a store in PA that has a lot of factory 2nds and such...  a lot of it was Ann Taylor Loft, some was NY&co, etc.



 What a score on all the clothes.  I was right with you on the several picnics for the holiday.  I only had two but I didn't really go overboard which is a plus for me



DisneyObsession said:


> Please send pixie dust that our house will sell. We lowered the price and I am getting frustrated. Noone is comng to look at it at all.  Maybe we need to hang on to it a little longer...who knows.



Pixie dust coming your way.  UM any news on your house yet?

Ok peeps holidays are over and tomorrow I go to WW after not being there for two weeks.  My rings feel tight this morning so water, water and more water today that's for sure.  I had a hot dog yesterday and some potato salad at a picnic for the holiday and today I'm feeling it.  Here's to water drinking today.


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps!

Its been a busy, long weekend!  I am pretty happy that for the next 4 weeks we only have one event/commitment (party/bbq/bridal showers) each weekend which means I can start following weight watchers better.  It has been hard when Thur - Sun I am out and about going to dinners and parties.  I am lucky because I have stayed relatively the same weight but I need to start putting the petal to the metal the wedding is in 12 workout weeks!    I feel like i am saying the same thing every monday and that has to change.  But I def feel like I can be more in control with less events going on during the weekend.

DisneygalUK:  You look great! 

HockeyKat: isnt it awesome to buy new smaller clothes! How cool!


----------



## MA pigletfan

boy it has been quiet here in the land of the peeps! 

today was a good day back from long weekend mode..went to curves, stayed within the sparkpeople calories/carbs. etc...all in all not a bad monday.
i am actually thinking of joining a new boxing club in town..LA boxing..it sounds really fun and an amazing work out that will hopefully get me in "buff bridal" shape...


----------



## mommaU4

HockeyKat said:


> However, I went shopping with my mom (YAY for no sales tax on clothes in PA!) and I was fitting in 10s with no problem!   I got a TON of stuff... 1 pair of jeans, 1 pair of khakis, 3 pairs of dress pants, 1 little black dress, 3 nice work tops, 3 bikinis, 3 bra/panty sets (yes that size has changed too!), dress shoes, 3 pairs of sunglasses, and 4 t-shirts for working out, for $130.    There is a store in PA that has a lot of factory 2nds and such...  a lot of it was Ann Taylor Loft, some was NY&co, etc.


Wow, you got some amazing deals there!!! Good for you!  And how fun to be able to buy some smaller sizes.  





DisneyGalUK said:


> Soooo glad I didn't wear a polka dot bra! By the end of the race it looked like a giant wet t-shirt competition


  




DisneyObsession said:


> Please send pixie dust that our house will sell. We lowered the price and I am getting frustrated. Noone is comng to look at it at all.  Maybe we need to hang on to it a little longer...who knows.


Sending some good thoughts and luck your way.  And how cool you got to see Wicked! I'd love to see that some day. 




DisneyLaura said:


> Here's to water drinking today.


Good luck with the water.  That's always a challenge for me.  




LMO429 said:


> I am pretty happy that for the next 4 weeks we only have one event/commitment (party/bbq/bridal showers) each weekend which means I can start following weight watchers better.  It has been hard when Thur - Sun I am out and about going to dinners and parties.  I am lucky because I have stayed relatively the same weight but I need to start putting the petal to the metal the wedding is in 12 workout weeks!


Alll those things can really make it hard to stay on track. I hope things go well for you and you'll be looking great in no time!  





Hi everyone! My twins had their b-day party today. Yikes! Pizza, cake and ice cream. Oh well, things happen. Just gotta get back on track tomorrow!  Hope everyone had a good day!


----------



## Wonders10

Hey peeps!  It was very quiet on this thread today.  I was busy getting some last minute items for my Disney trip, running to the Vet to get frontline for Phoebe and just being a lazy butt.  

As for food, I definitely was not writing stuff down like last week and I plan on "treating" myself while at WDW but I do notice myself being more aware of when I'm getting full and my mindless munching has decreased.  That and I'm drinking a lot of water.  So count me out for weigh in on Friday since I won't be here.  

Some news on the job front...I have an interview with a local school district next week.  Not even sure if the county has any openings though.  And I also will be calling the private clinic in central florida to hopefully set up an interview with them next week.  I'm crossing my fingers and toes that I get offered some jobs - preferably at places that I love and can do well at.

Have a great night!


----------



## dwheatl

MA pigletfan said:


> i am actually thinking of joining a new boxing club in town..LA boxing..it sounds really fun and an amazing work out that will hopefully get me in "buff bridal" shape...


 This made me think of the Simpsons, when he likes to watch "foxy boxing". 



Wonders10 said:


> Some news on the job front...I have an interview with a local school district next week.  Not even sure if the county has any openings though.  And I also will be calling the private clinic in central florida to hopefully set up an interview with them next week.  I'm crossing my fingers and toes that I get offered some jobs - preferably at places that I love and can do well at.
> 
> Have a great night!


 Wishing you all the best in your job search. And you and I will be at Disney at the same time; just different coasts. We leave Saturday morning and come back Wednesday.


----------



## UtahMama

Helllloooooo! GET A LOAD outta ME!

My First Cycling Class!

Went to a KICK BUM cycling class tonight. Spinning for you civilians...

Here is the random list of things I learned going into it knowing _nothing_ prior. I only went to this because the cardio kick-boxing class was canceled. 

In no particular order:

1. IF you are obviously the least fit person in the room, try to stay obscure in the back (trust me). I thought, "Hey, it's a BIKE. How hard can it BE? I'll position my carcass front and center" (Although my friend was also with me and every bit as unfit as I, she is 25)

2. Adding a GEL seat is not an optional accessory. I did not. It's a BOY seat and it's skinny and ungodly uncomfortable. Let's just say after 3 seconds my vajayjay was on FIRE!  

3. Don't do a cycling class if you have a broken (or maybe it's just bruised?) baby toe.

4. Cycling in simulated wet sand, dry sand, mud, and uphill are HARD!!!!!!! 
Dry sand is especially _hard_-_hard_
Simulated downhill, I could get used to. Like even. 

5. It's possible for ME to sweat...ALOT! This I _never_ do unless I'm in Florida.  Not only did I sweat, but I sweat like I was in Florida in the rain on Splash Mountain.

6. This class was one hour long. After 15 minutes, I was _dying_. 30 minutes in, I was begging for mercy. 45 minutes in I reeeeally wanted to quit (thanks Kristy for MAKING me stay!) at 59 minutes, I was NEVER prouder in my entire life that I did itand did it completely without stopping AT ALL.  At 60 minutes I jello'd off the bike and the instructor said she was impressed!

7. Based on the amount of calories burned in that hour, it gives me a new prospective about cheating. NOT WORTH IT!


----------



## monymony3471

Wendy:  You rocked!  As usual.  Vajayjay I love laughing out loud like that, thanks.

Ok peeps, I'm a total slacker.  I should just change my user name to:
Shethinksshe'sonadiet,NOT!

or 

constantlylosingandgainingthesame5pounds

or

guesswhosawBonJovilastnight!


Yes, he was so awesome!  Still very hot, and still the best smile in rock!


My bff called me at 3:30pm and asked if I wanted to go?  Her boss just purchased suite tickets.  Which was next to the side of the stage.  If only I thought to bring my camera.  I would of had some totally awesome pictures to share.  My camera phone sucks lets just say.  

So, I got to scream like a teenager last night and relive some great memories.


----------



## pixie dust 112

DisneyObsession said:


> DisneyGal...I am so proud of you for doing this race!!! That really shows how much healthier you are!!!
> 
> This has been a buy weekend for me...I have done ALOT of painting (more to do today), worked Sat night and we went to see "Wicked" yesterday! What a great show!!! I now want the music from it! It was a great ending to the weekend.
> 
> Please send pixie dust that our house will sell. We lowered the price and I am getting frustrated. Noone is comng to look at it at all.  Maybe we need to hang on to it a little longer...who knows.



OK now don't laugh, because I have seen this happen.  Have you underpriced your house?  People look withing certain price ranges, I have had clients list their house at a great price because they want to sell quickly and no one comes to look, they then lower the price and still nothing!  Sometimes, if they raise the price people do come to look because the house is then in the range they are looking for, sounds crazy, but I have seen it work a few times.


----------



## DisneyLaura

Wonders10 said:


> Some news on the job front...I have an interview with a local school district next week.  Not even sure if the county has any openings though.  And I also will be calling the private clinic in central florida to hopefully set up an interview with them next week.  I'm crossing my fingers and toes that I get offered some jobs - preferably at places that I love and can do well at.
> 
> Have a great night!



Good luck on the interview.

*Wendy* - .You go Girl, I have a friend that's been dying for me to try a cycling class (of course now our gym closed so that's not a problem anymore) and I always chickened out.  This post just confirmed that I probably will never do it.   



monymony3471 said:


> guesswhosawBonJovilastnight!



Oh yeah baby, I love him too but Richie is my favorite, how did he look?  Isn't it fun to scream like a teenager and relive our younger years 

Well peeps I'm leaving the house in 15 minutes to go to WW and I'm kind of nervous.  I haven't been in  weeks and with the holiday and all I'm  I drank all of my water for the day like a good peep and then some, not too bad on the food either.  I so need to go shopping tonight as we have no healthy options for lunch for me and that's when I do not so good.  So off to the grocery store tonight for some munchies for me.


----------



## MA pigletfan

dwheatl said:


> This made me think of the Simpsons, when he likes to watch "foxy boxing".
> :


HAHAHAH! i remember that !  



UtahMama said:


> Helllloooooo! GET A LOAD outta ME!
> !


YAY FOR YOU WENDY!!!!!  I have always wanted to try spinning..it sounds super hard core! I do have a mountain bike set up on a "trainer" in the basement..perhaps i should start with that..baby steps.
vajayjay..HAHAHHAHHAHA~ 



DisneyLaura said:


> Well peeps I'm leaving the house in 15 minutes to go to WW and I'm kind of nervous.  I haven't been in  weeks and with the holiday and all I'm  I drank all of my water for the day like a good peep and then some, not too bad on the food either.  I so need to go shopping tonight as we have no healthy options for lunch for me and that's when I do not so good.  So off to the grocery store tonight for some munchies for me.



Good luck at weigh in Laura!!!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Hi all!  I'm a smidge late getting this posted, but here are the final results from our July 4 challenge.  Congrats to the Peeps who met or exeeded their goals!  (Unfortunately, I am not one of them.  Not even close...)






The next challenge date is August 29 (the Friday before Labor Day).  This is who I've got so far:






Let me know if you want to be added to the list.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## punkin413

*wendy*  - WAY TO GO!!!!!    isn't finishing a class like that the BEST feeling???  now that you're in the water and realize it's fine, i'm sure you'll keep going.  just try to think of that as your "me" time.  and your list was hilarious!!!   

*laura* - good luck with WW!

*monica* - how fun!  my brother sat next to jon bon jovi one night in nashville at a restaurant.  he was rather drunk (my brother....not jon) and told him how he thought he rocked and that he grew up to his music.  i'm sure jon was like, "yeah.....okay.  get out of my face you lush!"     and to top it off my brother is 21, so he DID NOT grow up on bon jovi.  he just heard me listening to it when he was a toddler!


----------



## DisneyObsession

mommaU4 said:


> Hi everyone! My twins had their b-day party today. Yikes! Pizza, cake and ice cream. Oh well, things happen. Just gotta get back on track tomorrow!  Hope everyone had a good day!



I didn't know you had twins! How old are they? I have identical girls who are 23 now. It gets easier as they get older, in some ways, but harder in others!



UtahMama said:


> Helllloooooo! GET A LOAD outta ME!



Wendy I am sooo impressed!  I don't ride a regular bike because it kills my knees and my vajayjay kills on a regular seat! Bet you're sore today!!!! (In more areas than one!!!  )

Getting my exercise by painting these days. All the climbing on the ladder, bending over and the actual painting is giving me a workout. I'm not as sore as I was the first day...YAY!!!  

Had FF yogurt, fresh strawberries and a ittle granola for breakfast. It was delicious! I am hyoping to report a loss this week, so I am trying to stay on track. 

Happy Day to you all!!!!


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi All,
I have been MIA lately was on vacation. NO NOT WDW!  



WI_DisneyFan:
I am up for the August challenge. I would like to lose at least 7 pounds. 


Hey how about our Brewers??? My daughter and I are going this Friday to the game. Hope they win!!!!! I am worried about the food though! I love me some stadium food. But the prices! OMG!!  That's enough for me not to buy anything. 


Good luck everyone on the August challenge!!


----------



## HockeyKat

Welcome back *loveall*!  Where did you go, anywhere fun?

*UM*, you are a goddess.   Really.  Spinning!?!  

*Monica*, how's Tim?

*Shannon*, good luck on your interview!

I did my BMI today, and I am finally in a normal range.  24.4, so barely, but hey, I will take it!!

I am also wearing a new pair of size 10 pants and they fit with room.


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi HockeyKat:

We have a second home in Iowa. A little town on the Mississippi River. (no our home is not on the river itself ) we are about 5 blocks though from it. We bought the place about 5 years ago and have been renovating it for our future retirement. So that is where we were it was just a working vacation we got alot acomplished though. My hubby belive it or not has only 9 years to retire!  He has a great job and can retire with a full pension at the ripe old age 49! 

I unfortunatly have to still work  Until what will be the age now 67?


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

WI_DisneyFan said:


> The next challenge date is August 29 (the Friday before Labor Day).  This is who I've got so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you want to be added to the list.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



I want to be added! I going with 5 pounds, something that maybe I can actually accompolish.  



lovealldisney said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hey how about our Brewers??? My daughter and I are going this Friday to the game. Hope they win!!!!! I am worried about the food though! I love me some stadium food. But the prices! OMG!!  That's enough for me not to buy anything.



We went to the Reds game Sunday because my oldest son wanted to get a Ken Griffey jersey.  Game time was 1:15 and this was our 1st time going to a day game, we normally only do evening games.  It was extremely hot and the only thing that I had a desire for was cold drinks.  I normally love ball park food but this time I just had peanuts.   It was way to hot to eat.  No more day games for us.  Maybe you could eat before going and fill up on something healthy.  Good luck and have fun!!!


----------



## LMO429

Aaron please put me down for 8 pounds for the August 29th (Labor Day Challenge)!!!!!  Thanks!!!!!


----------



## punkin413

hey, peeps!  i just discovered that fiber one now has two new flavors for their bars.  i was getting sick of the ones they had (caramel, peanut butter and choc. chip) and i just ran to food lion and happened to look at their granola bar aisle and they now have apple streusel and strawberry & almond.  YUM!!!  i normally go to kroger for groceries but food lion is closer, so if i need a couple things and not a full cart of groceries, i'll run into food lion.  glad i did!


----------



## dwheatl

monymony3471 said:


> Ok peeps, I'm a total slacker.  I should just change my user name to:
> Shethinksshe'sonadiet,NOT!
> 
> or
> 
> constantlylosingandgainingthesame5pounds
> 
> or
> 
> guesswhosawBonJovilastnight!
> 
> 
> Yes, he was so awesome!  Still very hot, and still the best smile in rock!
> 
> So, I got to scream like a teenager last night and relive some great memories.


 OK just look at my "progress" (regress?) on the 7/4 challenge! I am back on the horse this week and trying to make a plan not to gain it back at Disneyland next week. So you have my sympathy on the weight. And as for Bon Jovi, woo hoo for you. When we fall into something like that, we always sing, "I've got a golden ticket!" from Willy Wonka.



HockeyKat said:


> I did my BMI today, and I am finally in a normal range.  24.4, so barely, but hey, I will take it!!
> 
> I am also wearing a new pair of size 10 pants and they fit with room.


You inspire me. I need to lose 7 lbs. to get below the overweight BMI, so I think I will make that my immediate goal. Not for the Labor Day challenge though. Those things seem to hex me.



lovealldisney said:


> My hubby belive it or not has only 9 years to retire!  He has a great job and can retire with a full pension at the ripe old age 49!
> 
> I unfortunatly have to still work  Until what will be the age now 67?


 Oooh! So he can be the househusband while you are the breadwinner!


----------



## monymony3471

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Hi all!  I'm a smidge late getting this posted, but here are the final results from our July 4 challenge.  Congrats to the Peeps who met or exeeded their goals!  (Unfortunately, I am not one of them.  Not even close...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next challenge date is August 29 (the Friday before Labor Day).  This is who I've got so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you want to be added to the list.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Put me down for 15 but I'll have to meet it by Aug 24, since we leave for disney the next day! 



HockeyKat said:


> Welcome back *loveall*!  Where did you go, anywhere fun?
> 
> 
> 
> *Monica*, how's Tim?
> 
> I did my BMI today, and I am finally in a normal range.  24.4, so barely, but hey, I will take it!!
> 
> I am also wearing a new pair of size 10 pants and they fit with room.



Way to go, you've been working so hard and look what happens when you stick to your diet and not become a slacker like me.....

Tim is doing really good.  He just can't carry the baby and it makes me mad that he tries.  He also told me he vaccumed while I went to see my academic advisor. 



dwheatl said:


> OK just look at my "progress" (regress?) on the 7/4 challenge! I am back on the horse this week and trying to make a plan not to gain it back at Disneyland next week. So you have my sympathy on the weight. And as for Bon Jovi, woo hoo for you. When we fall into something like that, we always sing, "I've got a golden ticket!" from Willy Wonka.




I love Charlie and the Chocolate Factory!, the original.  Not bashing Johnny, just prefer the first movie.  And I will have to remember that one.




So, I went to see my academic advisor at Wayne State University.  It was nice to walk around campus again.  I'm on the right track, making progress, I see level II right around the corner.   2-3 more semesters at the community college and I should be able to apply to the college of education at WSU.

It's just exciting for me.  I had to stop and get a pre-req straightened out for a Psych class, and placement testing was a mile long, so maybe Friday morning I can do that so I can see where I need to be with Math.  Dotting all the I's and crossing all the T's.

So, maybe when I'm 40, I'll be close to graduating.


----------



## HockeyKat

lovealldisney said:


> Hi HockeyKat:
> 
> We have a second home in Iowa. A little town on the Mississippi River. (no our home is not on the river itself ) we are about 5 blocks though from it. We bought the place about 5 years ago and have been renovating it for our future retirement. So that is where we were it was just a working vacation we got alot acomplished though. My hubby belive it or not has only 9 years to retire!  He has a great job and can retire with a full pension at the ripe old age 49!
> 
> I unfortunatly have to still work  Until what will be the age now 67?



Sounds like... well, not a vacation!!  I wish I could retire at 49.



monymony3471 said:


> Put me down for 15 but I'll have to meet it by Aug 24, since we leave for disney the next day!
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go, you've been working so hard and look what happens when you stick to your diet and not become a slacker like me.....
> 
> Tim is doing really good.  He just can't carry the baby and it makes me mad that he tries.  He also told me he vaccumed while I went to see my academic advisor.
> 
> 
> So, I went to see my academic advisor at Wayne State University.  It was nice to walk around campus again.  I'm on the right track, making progress, I see level II right around the corner.   2-3 more semesters at the community college and I should be able to apply to the college of education at WSU.
> 
> It's just exciting for me.  I had to stop and get a pre-req straightened out for a Psych class, and placement testing was a mile long, so maybe Friday morning I can do that so I can see where I need to be with Math.  Dotting all the I's and crossing all the T's.
> 
> So, maybe when I'm 40, I'll be close to graduating.



Thanks!!

And I am glad Tim is doing well.  I know what you mean about men, I can't get mine to rest or relax when he is sick either.

Good luck with school!!


----------



## mommaU4

Wonders10 said:


> Some news on the job front...I have an interview with a local school district next week.  Not even sure if the county has any openings though.  And I also will be calling the private clinic in central florida to hopefully set up an interview with them next week.  I'm crossing my fingers and toes that I get offered some jobs - preferably at places that I love and can do well at.


Wishing you lots of luck in the job hunt!!   




UtahMama said:


> 6. This class was one hour long. After 15 minutes, I was _dying_. 30 minutes in, I was begging for mercy. 45 minutes in I reeeeally wanted to quit (thanks Kristy for MAKING me stay!) at 59 minutes, I was NEVER prouder in my entire life that I did itand did it completely without stopping AT ALL.  At 60 minutes I jello'd off the bike and the instructor said she was impressed!


Wow!!   Way to go!!!!  




monymony3471 said:


> My bff called me at 3:30pm and asked if I wanted to go?  Her boss just purchased suite tickets.  Which was next to the side of the stage.  If only I thought to bring my camera.  I would of had some totally awesome pictures to share.  My camera phone sucks lets just say.
> 
> So, I got to scream like a teenager last night and relive some great memories.


That is so cool! Sounds like you had a blast. What a wonderful BFF you've got.  





WI_DisneyFan said:


> The next challenge date is August 29 (the Friday before Labor Day).  This is who I've got so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you want to be added to the list.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Thanks for keeping track of this and for adding me to the new challenge! I am really excited about this and ready to meet my goal.  Good luck to everyone!  






DisneyObsession said:


> I didn't know you had twins! How old are they? I have identical girls who are 23 now. It gets easier as they get older, in some ways, but harder in others!


Yep, I have fraternal twin girls. They just turned 8.  And I know what you mean, I think each age presents it's own pros and cons. LOL 





HockeyKat said:


> I did my BMI today, and I am finally in a normal range.  24.4, so barely, but hey, I will take it!!
> 
> I am also wearing a new pair of size 10 pants and they fit with room.


That is so awesome! Good for you. I bet you're on cloud nine with that news and the new pants!!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi all  

*Wendy* Check you out!!  There is no way I could complete a spinning class - you rock!

*Shannon* Good luck on the job hunt  

*Monica* I  Bon Jovi!! Glad Tims doing ok And  on the school work progress!

*Kat* Size 10 Baby!   

*lovealldisney* Good to have you back!  

*Everyone else*  

Hope everyones having a great day


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

lovealldisney said:


> Hey how about our Brewers??? My daughter and I are going this Friday to the game. Hope they win!!!!! I am worried about the food though! I love me some stadium food. But the prices! OMG!!  That's enough for me not to buy anything.


I usually make it to 20-25 games a year, and I still manage to lose weight.  So it can be done, but it is tough.  (I think Cactus League Nachos are the work of the devil.)  They have shredded bbq pork sandwiches that I can't imagine would be terribly bad for you.  I've had turkey burgers (which are pretty flavorless).  But your options are rather limited.  What we normally do is hit up Subway before heading down to the game, and we either tailgate with our subs, baked chips, and water before the game.  Or we just bring the subs in with us and eat in the stadium.



punkin413 said:


> hey, peeps!  i just discovered that fiber one now has two new flavors for their bars.  i was getting sick of the ones they had (caramel, peanut butter and choc. chip) and i just ran to food lion and happened to look at their granola bar aisle and they now have apple streusel and strawberry & almond.  YUM!!!  i normally go to kroger for groceries but food lion is closer, so if i need a couple things and not a full cart of groceries, i'll run into food lion.  glad i did!


I know, aren't they good!?!  Well, I can't speak about the strawberry ones since they are still sitting unopened in my pantry.  But the apple ones are a nice change of pace from the chocolate ones that I normally eat.  Yummo!

All right, I think I've got everyone marked down so far for the Labor Day challenge.  And quite frankly, y'all are putting me to shame, what with your lofty goals and me hoping for a measly 2.9 pounds.  So because of that, you've inspired me to shoot for 7.8 pounds to get me to 155.  This will be a real struggle, and most likely I won't hit that mark.  But you never know if you don't try, right?

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## HockeyKat

Aaron, I am actually hoping to get to goal (150) by the Friday before Labor Day, but I am afraid to put that down.  That would be 11.2 lbs and I think I would be jinxing myself, esp with at least two weekends in between that will be potentially sabatoging...

Course, I have a WDW trip Aug 30-Sept 7 that is likely to put those 11 lbs right back on!!   

I think I need to start thinking about a maintenance plan, too, so that I can start tailoring my lifestyle that way.  I really don't want to wind up gaining back what I have worked hard to get rid of... it is SO hard to take it off!!  Dawn, what have you been doing?  Has it been working?   I may shoot for 145 as a goal and then have the 5 lb cushion...


----------



## LMO429

HockeyKat said:


> Aaron, I am actually hoping to get to goal (150) by the Friday before Labor Day, but I am afraid to put that down.  That would be 11.2 lbs and I think I would be jinxing myself, esp with at least two weekends in between that will be potentially sabatoging...
> 
> Course, I have a WDW trip Aug 30-Sept 7 that is likely to put those 11 lbs right back on!!
> 
> I think I need to start thinking about a maintenance plan, too, so that I can start tailoring my lifestyle that way.  I really don't want to wind up gaining back what I have worked hard to get rid of... it is SO hard to take it off!!  Dawn, what have you been doing?  Has it been working?   I may shoot for 145 as a goal and then have the 5 lb cushion...




When I went to Disney I did not gain any weight.  I ate what I wanted but half of it.  So I would get a dole whip and eat half of it.  When we went to Cinderella's Royal Table I had 2 pieces of the pretzel bread!! YUM!!! but I only ate half my entree.When I found the soft pretzel with nacho cheese in the middle of it in tomorrow land and thought i died and went to pretzel heaven I ate the whole thing!!!!! Double YUM....If one day I went off the deep end there then the next I tried to watch as best I could...I didnt want to completely binge when i was there because who wants to eat to the point where you are so full you feel sick and then have to walk around the park and go on rides..YUCK!!! Plus you do so much walking and sweating that does help ....a little bit!...but in the end I told myself i was on vacation and i enjoyed myself and went right back with the routine the day after i got back


----------



## mommaU4

WI_DisneyFan said:


> IAll right, I think I've got everyone marked down so far for the Labor Day challenge.  And quite frankly, y'all are putting me to shame, what with your lofty goals and me hoping for a measly 2.9 pounds.  So because of that, you've inspired me to shoot for 7.8 pounds to get me to 155.  This will be a real struggle, and most likely I won't hit that mark.  But you never know if you don't try, right?


That's right! But you know you should be darn proud judging from that 50 ribbon in your sig!  

I can't wait to get one of those for myself.......someday.  





LMO429 said:


> When I went to Disney I did not gain any weight.  I ate what I wanted but half of it.  So I would get a dole whip and eat half of it.  When we went to Cinderella's Royal Table I had 2 pieces of the pretzel bread!! YUM!!! but I only ate half my entree.When I found the soft pretzel with nacho cheese in the middle of it in tomorrow land and thought i died and went to pretzel heaven I ate the whole thing!!!!! Double YUM....If one day I went off the deep end there then the next I tried to watch as best I could...I didnt want to completely binge when i was there because who wants to eat to the point where you are so full you feel sick and then have to walk around the park and go on rides..YUCK!!! Plus you do so much walking and sweating that does help ....a little bit!...but in the end I told myself i was on vacation and i enjoyed myself and went right back with the routine the day after i got back


That is such great advice. I guess that's one good thing about having a large family, we can share everything. Last time we were at Disneyland, if I wanted something I got it, but I shared with with DH and the kids, so we'd only end up with a few bites each. So that worked out nicely. 

I still gained weight, quite a bit actually, BUT I got right back on track and within exactly one week I was right back where I had been prior to vacation, so it wasn't so bad.


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps!

I am looking for a good book to read on my honeymoon, I like books that you dont have to think about and are kinda of girly i guess.  I really enjoyed reading the Devil wears prada and I love all of emily giffins books but i dont read that much....usuallythe only time I do is when i am on the ferry but what winds up happening is I see the latest Us weekly on the newstand that catches my eye and then the book goes back in my bag......so any suggestions would be great


----------



## HockeyKat

LMO, I really like anything by Nora Roberts.  She has a ton out there and they are all good reads, imo.  Somewhat girly/fluffy but well-written.   She does a lot of trilogies so be sure if you pick one up to get them all.


I just read an interesting article about how people who use food diaries (i.e. track everything they eat) lose twice as much weight as people who don't.   Here is the whole article: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/25573436/


----------



## punkin413

LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> I am looking for a good book to read on my honeymoon, I like books that you dont have to think about and are kinda of girly i guess. I really enjoyed reading the Devil wears prada and I love all of emily giffins books but i dont read that much....usuallythe only time I do is when i am on the ferry but what winds up happening is I see the latest Us weekly on the newstand that catches my eye and then the book goes back in my bag......so any suggestions would be great


 
my favorite "girly" book is "bridget jones's diary."  in fact, if you're interested in that, get both that one and the next one, "bridget jones:  the edge of reason."  they're both good but the second one is laugh-out-loud funny!  but i'd read the first one beforehand because the second won't make as much sense without it.


----------



## disney-inspired

LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> I am looking for a good book to read on my honeymoon



Are you really going to be READING on your honeymoon


----------



## dwheatl

I love Janet Evanovich's novels with Stephanie Plum. Hot guys, laugh out loud characters and situations, and a heroine who catches bad guys while trying to keep her hair and makeup to New Jersey standards. Here's a link to the first three in a boxed set. http://www.amazon.com/Plum-Boxed-Se...bs_sr_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1215561243&sr=8-2


----------



## LMO429

disney-inspired said:


> Are you really going to be READING on your honeymoon



  Def not! ................. its for the plane ride i am dreading!!!!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

UtahMama said:


> Helllloooooo! GET A LOAD outta ME!
> 
> My First Cycling Class!
> 
> Went to a KICK BUM cycling class tonight. Spinning for you civilians...
> 
> Here is the random list of things I learned going into it knowing _nothing_ prior. I only went to this because the cardio kick-boxing class was canceled.
> 
> In no particular order:
> 
> 1. IF you are obviously the least fit person in the room, try to stay obscure in the back (trust me). I thought, "Hey, it's a BIKE. How hard can it BE? I'll position my carcass front and center" (Although my friend was also with me and every bit as unfit as I, she is 25)
> 
> 2. Adding a GEL seat is not an optional accessory. I did not. It's a BOY seat and it's skinny and ungodly uncomfortable. Let's just say after 3 seconds my vajayjay was on FIRE!
> 
> 3. Don't do a cycling class if you have a broken (or maybe it's just bruised?) baby toe.
> 
> 4. Cycling in simulated wet sand, dry sand, mud, and uphill are HARD!!!!!!!
> Dry sand is especially _hard_-_hard_
> Simulated downhill, I could get used to. Like even.
> 
> 5. It's possible for ME to sweat...ALOT! This I _never_ do unless I'm in Florida.  Not only did I sweat, but I sweat like I was in Florida in the rain on Splash Mountain.
> 
> 6. This class was one hour long. After 15 minutes, I was _dying_. 30 minutes in, I was begging for mercy. 45 minutes in I reeeeally wanted to quit (thanks Kristy for MAKING me stay!) at 59 minutes, I was NEVER prouder in my entire life that I did itand did it completely without stopping AT ALL.  At 60 minutes I jello'd off the bike and the instructor said she was impressed!
> 
> 7. Based on the amount of calories burned in that hour, it gives me a new prospective about cheating. NOT WORTH IT!



WOO HOO!!! Way to go! I don't think I could do it. You are a rock star!  



monymony3471 said:


> Wendy:  You rocked!  As usual.  Vajayjay I love laughing out loud like that, thanks.
> 
> Ok peeps, I'm a total slacker.  I should just change my user name to:
> Shethinksshe'sonadiet,NOT!
> 
> or
> 
> constantlylosingandgainingthesame5pounds
> 
> or
> 
> guesswhosawBonJovilastnight!
> 
> 
> Yes, he was so awesome!  Still very hot, and still the best smile in rock!
> 
> 
> My bff called me at 3:30pm and asked if I wanted to go?  Her boss just purchased suite tickets.  Which was next to the side of the stage.  If only I thought to bring my camera.  I would of had some totally awesome pictures to share.  My camera phone sucks lets just say.
> 
> So, I got to scream like a teenager last night and relive some great memories.



Too cool! He is kinda hot. I'm so glad you got to see him. And I'm SO glad Tim is doing well!  AND good for you on the school stuff too!  



WI_DisneyFan said:


> All right, I think I've got everyone marked down so far for the Labor Day challenge.  And quite frankly, y'all are putting me to shame, what with your lofty goals and me hoping for a measly 2.9 pounds.  So because of that, you've inspired me to shoot for 7.8 pounds to get me to 155.  This will be a real struggle, and most likely I won't hit that mark.  But you never know if you don't try, right?
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



OK, well put me down for 15.2 lbs. I finally remembered to weigh this morning, and I am at 202.2 today, so that's my starting point. I'm up from my last weigh in, which was the week before last, so I'll clarify the difference when I weigh in on Friday. I'm gonna be working really hard at this. I want to be very close to goal by the end of the year, and that's gonna take some work. 


Well, I just booked my second paying wedding photography gig! It's a small one, but it's $ and experience, so I can't complain. I'm pretty happy about it actually. My first paying gig actually takes place in about 3 weeks! And this one I just booked is 9/6, so I'm gonna be a busy girl!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

I forgot! I posted another installment of my much-delayed trip report! And it's Wendy day too - the day I got to hang out with WendyUtahThreadMama for Fantasmic!


----------



## mommaU4

HockeyKat said:


> I just read an interesting article about how people who use food diaries (i.e. track everything they eat) lose twice as much weight as people who don't.   Here is the whole article: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/25573436/


Hey, great minds think alike!! I read the same thing today and was going to post it here.   

I keep a food journal, but I'm not always faithful in writing everything down. I am going to try harder at that and maybe it will help. 





punkin413 said:


> my favorite "girly" book is "bridget jones's diary."  in fact, if you're interested in that, get both that one and the next one, "bridget jones:  the edge of reason."  they're both good but the second one is laugh-out-loud funny!  but i'd read the first one beforehand because the second won't make as much sense without it.


I've seen both those movies and really enjoyed them. I'm sure the books would be a great read too. 





LMO429 said:


> Def not! ................. its for the plane ride i am dreading!!!!


 I'm so glad you clarified that!! I was wondering myself but didn't want to say anything.......


----------



## mommaU4

Disneyfreak92 said:


> I forgot! I posted another installment of my much-delayed trip report! And it's Wendy day too - the day I got to hang out with WendyUtahThreadMama for Fantasmic!


I had to hop over and take a quick peek at your TR, and I must say you are just too cute! Really, you take a great picture, very photogenic. I'm jealous. LOL What's your secret to looking so relaxed in front of the camera.

ETA: After reading more of your TR, I see that not only do you look great in your pics, you take great looking photos! Very nice.


----------



## punkin413

i know some of you are curious about the wii fit and anna just sent me some pics of people playing on it at my house last weekend, so i thought i'd post them.  the thing you see them standing on is the wii fit.  they're doing a ski jump game but there's so many different games.  it has everything from yoga to strength training to running.  it's all really cool and as long as you're consistent with it, it's a great way to work out when you can't get to the gym.

my friend matt on the wii fit.....






anna doing a ski jump on the wii fit....






that's ray (my DH) on the wii fit.  that controller he has in his hand is what you use to control things, choose games, etc.






luke (anna's DS4) decided he'd play guitar hero AND the wii fit at the same time!!!  (you can't do this because they're two seperate gaming systems!  )






and that's not me fixing a hamburger.  i swear.


----------



## disney-inspired

LMO429 said:


> Def not! ................. its for the plane ride i am dreading!!!!



You don't get motion sickness? 

I would just watch a movie or two, depending on the length of your flight.


----------



## LMO429

disney-inspired said:


> You don't get motion sickness?
> 
> I would just watch a movie or two, depending on the length of your flight.



ummm your killing me  I HATE TO FLY!!! Im trying to make my 12 hour flight to hawaii as painless as possible now MOTION SICKNESS...OH BOY!!! i usually dont get motion sickness I have my IPOD with movies on it and I will get some magazines and I have adavan to knock me out..Hopefully that will work...isnt it sick I am stressing a flight that is 12 weeks away!!!!


----------



## LMO429

Thank you all for the book suggestions..I actually read Bridget Jones awhile back I loved both books!!!!..The Janet Evanonich's novels look interesting after i go to starbucks I will swing by the barnes and nobles and check it out.

if you like books about pop culture this book called sex drugs and cocoa puffs is excellent!!! i am reading it now!

I tried the Wii Fit at my uncles it was fun but I didnt use it enough to see if you could really burn calories using it..i heard jillian michaels has something in the works for wii fit..i love her so of course i would get it just for that..

we have the rock band too I hate how you hear the bangin on the drums i wish you could just hear the drum sounds on the tv not the stick hitting the plastic wii drum set...we looked into getting some sound covers for it..but it seriously is a great time when you have people over...


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

HockeyKat said:


> Aaron, I am actually hoping to get to goal (150) by the Friday before Labor Day, but I am afraid to put that down.  That would be 11.2 lbs and I think I would be jinxing myself, esp with at least two weekends in between that will be potentially sabatoging...


I completely understand.  I'll mark you down somewhere as tentative, and if you want to officially join in later on then just say the word.  Otherwise we'll pretend this conversation never happened...



mommaU4 said:


> That's right! But you know you should be darn proud judging from that 50 ribbon in your sig!
> 
> I can't wait to get one of those for myself.......someday.


That's the funny thing about my weight loss progress.  You'd think that I would be thrilled to be in the 160's when I started off around 240.  But here's the kicker.  Now when I look in the mirror, I still see my "problem" areas.  I completely forget about the fact that I've lost over 75 pounds and have probably added years to my life; instead I am just upset that I'm not where I want to be yet.  Although, part of it is just frustration over the fact that I've lost all that weight and STILL don't look the way I want to.  But that is just a mental hurdle that I need to get over.




Disneyfreak92 said:


> OK, well put me down for 15.2 lbs. I finally remembered to weigh this morning, and I am at 202.2 today, so that's my starting point. I'm up from my last weigh in, which was the week before last, so I'll clarify the difference when I weigh in on Friday. I'm gonna be working really hard at this. I want to be very close to goal by the end of the year, and that's gonna take some work.
> 
> Well, I just booked my second paying wedding photography gig! It's a small one, but it's $ and experience, so I can't complain. I'm pretty happy about it actually. My first paying gig actually takes place in about 3 weeks! And this one I just booked is 9/6, so I'm gonna be a busy girl!


I've got you marked down.  And congrats on the photo gig. You are so talented that I'm sure they'll be thrilled with your work!


----------



## MA pigletfan

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Well, I just booked my second paying wedding photography gig! It's a small one, but it's $ and experience, so I can't complain. I'm pretty happy about it actually. My first paying gig actually takes place in about 3 weeks! And this one I just booked is 9/6, so I'm gonna be a busy girl!


awesome!!! I wish you lived in MA, i woudl totally hire you for our wedding next year..you are so talented Lynda! 



punkin413 said:


> i know some of you are curious about the wii fit and anna just sent me some pics of people playing on it at my house last weekend, so i thought i'd post them.  the thing you see them standing on is the wii fit.  they're doing a ski jump game but there's so many different games.  it has everything from yoga to strength training to running.  it's all really cool and as long as you're consistent with it, it's a great way to work out when you can't get to the gym.


YES!!! I love that thing!! I have used it every day since we got it..it really is a great workout! i really appreciate the emphasis it places on keeping your core steady...thats a BIG problem for me..i am really looking forward to the Jillian Michaels work out that will be coming out for it!
Your dress is super cute in the 'i am not fixing a burger' pic  



LMO429 said:


> ummm your killing me  I HATE TO FLY!!! Im trying to make my 12 hour flight to hawaii as painless as possible now MOTION SICKNESS...OH BOY!!! i usually dont get motion sickness I have my IPOD with movies on it and I will get some magazines and I have adavan to knock me out..Hopefully that will work...isnt it sick I am stressing a flight that is 12 weeks away!!!!


I feel your pain!!!!!!!!!!! I am already anxious about going to cali in 12 weeks as well...i have no advice..but be sure i will be taking any that comes your way as well!  



WI_DisneyFan said:


> That's the funny thing about my weight loss progress.  You'd think that I would be thrilled to be in the 160's when I started off around 240.  But here's the kicker.  Now when I look in the mirror, I still see my "problem" areas.  I completely forget about the fact that I've lost over 75 pounds and have probably added years to my life; instead I am just upset that I'm not where I want to be yet.  Although, part of it is just frustration over the fact that I've lost all that weight and STILL don't look the way I want to.  But that is just a mental hurdle that I need to get over.
> 
> 
> !



...you have come such a long way Aaron...such an inspiration! 
its only human to pick ourselves apart..but as long as you remember how far you have come, its all good


----------



## pixie dust 112

WI_DisneyFan said:


> That's the funny thing about my weight loss progress.  You'd think that I would be thrilled to be in the 160's when I started off around 240.  But here's the kicker.  Now when I look in the mirror, I still see my "problem" areas.  I completely forget about the fact that I've lost over 75 pounds and have probably added years to my life; instead I am just upset that I'm not where I want to be yet.  Although, part of it is just frustration over the fact that I've lost all that weight and STILL don't look the way I want to.  But that is just a mental hurdle that I need to get over.



Aaron, I completely understand this.  I am not even close to the range that you are in on weight loss, but I know that when I get there I will not be a supermodel! (DANG!)  My proportions are my proportions.  It's hard to come to terms with that! I know that no matter how much I lose and how much I exercise I'll always have larger thighs and a little belly pouch.  My mom has always been thin and these are her problem areas too!  She will be 74 in September and goes to the Y for aquarobics several times a week and always has done that.  I don't think she has ever been out of her healthy weight range but we get the body type that we get, and short of surgery (no way I'm doing that) my proportions are my proportions.   I know that when I lose the 50 or 60 pounds I still need to lose, I will still have big thighs and a bit of a belly.  It's very hard to accept and I have to keep reminding myself that it is a health and quality of life issue and not a "look how hot I am" issue!

You have done wonderfully and have inspired all of us, try not to let this get you down.  I've seen the pics...you look great!  I don';t see the problem areas that you see...you are hunkalicious!


----------



## HockeyKat

WI_DisneyFan said:


> I completely understand.  I'll mark you down somewhere as tentative, and if you want to officially join in later on then just say the word.  Otherwise we'll pretend this conversation never happened...
> 
> 
> That's the funny thing about my weight loss progress.  You'd think that I would be thrilled to be in the 160's when I started off around 240.  But here's the kicker.  Now when I look in the mirror, I still see my "problem" areas.  I completely forget about the fact that I've lost over 75 pounds and have probably added years to my life; instead I am just upset that I'm not where I want to be yet.  Although, part of it is just frustration over the fact that I've lost all that weight and STILL don't look the way I want to.  But that is just a mental hurdle that I need to get over.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got you marked down.  And congrats on the photo gig. You are so talented that I'm sure they'll be thrilled with your work!




Aaron, just put me down for 5.  If I blow it away, then good.  If I don't, then I won't feel bad.  

And I completely, totally understand about the weight loss.  I am close to 60 lbs lost now and people say I look skinny and I just don't see it... I see the bulges where I wish they would be gone by now, and the 10 more that I really should lose, etc...  My other guilt is people are like wow you lost that much, and I think wow I had that much to lose in the first place...


----------



## DisneyObsession

LMO...I hate to fly, but do it because it gets me where I'm going quicker. I don't start stressing over the flight until that morning. Then my stomach is in knots!  I take Bonine because it doesn't knock me out, but I sleep on the plane anyway...much to my husbands dismay!  

Doing laundry and a little shopping today. Working 5-9 tonight. Nice way to spend my 25th Anniversary!!!


----------



## UtahMama

LMO429 said:


> Thank you all for the book suggestions..I actually read Bridget Jones awhile back I loved both books!!!!..The Janet Evanonich's novels look interesting after i go to starbucks I will swing by the barnes and nobles and check it out.
> 
> if you like books about pop culture this book called sex drugs and cocoa puffs is excellent!!! i am reading it now!



LOOOVE Bridget Jones Diary (etc) AND the Stephanie Plum series by Janet Evanovich ROCKed my socks! #14 is out now...need to pick it up at Costco next time I go.

That Cocoa Puffs book sounds INTERESTING according to Amazon.com.



OK people. I have come to the conclusion that working out cures stress! It's TRUE! With my house being on the market and having to keep it clean enough to be "shown" at any moment WITH kids and 3-4 daycare buddies  

Let's just say, the bubble bath after the work out helps too. Calgon take me away!!!!If you add a Michael Buble (boo-blay) CD as ambient music with the bath it becomes a Buble Bath!!!! LOL.


----------



## Hillary12.8.07

Ugh I feel like such a bad Peep!  I join the thread and then can't keep up and post! gee whiz.

We've just been out of town nonstop, had my cousins from Mississippi here, so we took them all over the place, and I'm just plan TIRED of all the running around.  So we're home for a week, and then leaving again next Friday for Destin, FL for 10 days.  

I'm trying to catch up though...you ladies are all inspirations, reading how much progress you've all made!!!  I'm at about 31 pounds lost now, I think all the traveling and not getting all my water in has had me at a standstill.  I'm trying to get more exercise in, I just did a Biggest Loser cardio workout from OnDemand, YOWZA, kicked my butt.


----------



## mommaU4

punkin413 said:


> i know some of you are curious about the wii fit and anna just sent me some pics of people playing on it at my house last weekend, so i thought i'd post them.  the thing you see them standing on is the wii fit.  they're doing a ski jump game but there's so many different games.  it has everything from yoga to strength training to running.  it's all really cool and as long as you're consistent with it, it's a great way to work out when you can't get to the gym.


Thanks for sharing those!! It looks like fun.  





DisneyObsession said:


> Doing laundry and a little shopping today. Working 5-9 tonight. Nice way to spend my 25th Anniversary!!!


Awww, well, Happy Anniversary anyway!!! 




I hope everyone's doing good today. Yesterday was a rough day. Darn those leftover b-day party treats!!  Guess we'll see what the damage is on Friday.


----------



## DisneyLaura

Monica - Glad Tim is doing well.  Oh and I like the original Charlie and the Chocolate factory better too, I tried to watch the one with Johnnie Depp and I just can't.  Yeah on the schooling.  I'm still trying to figure what I wanna be when I grow up.

Lynda - Yeah for you on your second paying job.  I'll be right over on your TR as soon as finish my post.

Dawn - I didn't see you fixing a hamburger either  

Lauren - First I would like to tell you that I get motion sickness in the car and can read on a plane so I would not worry about that.  Second, my books that I am going to tell you about are the Twilight Series from Stefanie Meyer, OMG.  Wendy ranted and raved about them on here way back when and the last one is coming out August 2nd and I can't stand to wait any longer, ok I have to but it's killing me.  

Gayle - Happy 25th to you and your hubby

Hillary - Hi there stranger, glad you popped in to say hi.  Enjoy your family visit and then come back and chat with us.

Ok peeps I weighed in yesterday at WW and I did gain but not much so I'm happy about that.  I'll let you know the details on Friday.  Gulp, gulp, gulp (yup I'm drinking lots of water)


----------



## lovealldisney

> Twilight Series from Stefanie Meyer, OMG. Wendy ranted and raved about them on here way back when and the last one is coming out August 2nd and I can't stand to wait any longer, ok I have to but it's killing me.




DisneyLaura:

OMG I totally agree!!! I was at Target yesterday and saw an advertisement for Breaking Dawn!! I can't wait to get it! SOOOO GOOOD!!


----------



## punkin413

i think i'm the only person on the face of the earth that prefers the newer "chocolate factory" movie.  (the reason i call it that is because it's actually called "charlie and the chocolate factory."  the '70's version is "willy wonka and the chocolate factory.")  i LOVE both movies, but i just adore the newer one.  johnny depp is fabulous in it.  i think i love that character almost as much as i love captain jack sparrow.  he's just a brilliant actor.  i can't even compare the '05 version and the '70's version though - they're completely different to me.  

MUMBLER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DisneyLaura

Ok Dawn you made me want to see the newer one now.


----------



## dwheatl

DisneyObsession said:


> Doing laundry and a little shopping today. Working 5-9 tonight. Nice way to spend my 25th Anniversary!!!


 Happy anniversary. Hope you have something special planned for sometime soon. Making it to 25 years is fabulous. (the joke in our house: we're celebrating 20 years of wedded bliss; and 20 out of 23 ain't bad )



DisneyLaura said:


> Monica -  Oh and I like the original Charlie and the Chocolate factory better too


 I love both, but prefer the original. I was so excited when I was at UCLA, and we saw Gene Wilder (the original Willy Wonka, for you youngsters) in Westwood picking up his mail. I think Johnny did a great job of making the role his own, though.

My mom called this morning and said she was lonely, and did I want to come over and go out to lunch. Since I am REALLY trying to limit my intake this week, I told her I would bring lunch. I brought over the artichoke, spinach and chicken lean pockets (very good, they remind me of the Earl of Sandwich), picked fresh blackberries from my backyard, and covered them with a vanilla nonfat sugar-free yogurt. We both enjoyed the lunch, and it was 360 calories total. Not bad for something that really felt like a treat.


----------



## punkin413

dwheatl said:


> I brought over the artichoke, spinach and chicken lean pockets (very good, they remind me of the Earl of Sandwich)


 
i love these too!  just bought some last week.  sounds like a yummy lunch!!!


----------



## mommaU4

punkin413 said:


> i love these too!  just bought some last week.  sounds like a yummy lunch!!!



Same here! My DH really liked them so we bought a bunch.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

mommaU4 said:


> I had to hop over and take a quick peek at your TR, and I must say you are just too cute! Really, you take a great picture, very photogenic. I'm jealous. LOL What's your secret to looking so relaxed in front of the camera.
> 
> ETA: After reading more of your TR, I see that not only do you look great in your pics, you take great looking photos! Very nice.



 Ha Ha! Thanks! I am so NOT relaxed in front of a camera. I am far more accostomed to being behind it. BUT at Disney I know I want pictures of us and not just stuff, so I seek out Photopass photographers whenever I can, and I do somewhat enjoy doing the Photopass photographers. Besides, it makes that CD purchase more worthwhile. I do like pictures of myself and DH, and I like them much more now than I did a year and a half ago! Oh, and having read a lot about how to pose people in a flattering way, I know how to pose myself in a flattering way too.  (45 degree-angle to the camera, front foot pointing at the camera, chin down, shoulders back, etc...) Thank you so much for both of your nice compliments!  



WI_DisneyFan said:


> That's the funny thing about my weight loss progress.  You'd think that I would be thrilled to be in the 160's when I started off around 240.  But here's the kicker.  Now when I look in the mirror, I still see my "problem" areas.  I completely forget about the fact that I've lost over 75 pounds and have probably added years to my life; instead I am just upset that I'm not where I want to be yet.  Although, part of it is just frustration over the fact that I've lost all that weight and STILL don't look the way I want to.  But that is just a mental hurdle that I need to get over.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got you marked down.  And congrats on the photo gig. You are so talented that I'm sure they'll be thrilled with your work!



My DH is similar to you. He has a hard time seeing the loss, and he still sees his problem areas. I think he looks great! And so do you! 

And thank you! That's very nice of you.  



MA pigletfan said:


> awesome!!! I wish you lived in MA, i woudl totally hire you for our wedding next year..you are so talented Lynda!



What time of year is the wedding? I wanna see MA someday!  



UtahMama said:


> OK people. I have come to the conclusion that working out cures stress! It's TRUE! With my house being on the market and having to keep it clean enough to be "shown" at any moment WITH kids and 3-4 daycare buddies
> 
> Let's just say, the bubble bath after the work out helps too. Calgon take me away!!!!If you add a Michael Buble (boo-blay) CD as ambient music with the bath it becomes a Buble Bath!!!! LOL.



 Buble Bath!!!  



punkin413 said:


> i think i'm the only person on the face of the earth that prefers the newer "chocolate factory" movie.  (the reason i call it that is because it's actually called "charlie and the chocolate factory."  the '70's version is "willy wonka and the chocolate factory.")  i LOVE both movies, but i just adore the newer one.  johnny depp is fabulous in it.  i think i love that character almost as much as i love captain jack sparrow.  he's just a brilliant actor.  i can't even compare the '05 version and the '70's version though - they're completely different to me.
> 
> MUMBLER!!!!!!!!!



NOPE! You are not alone! I LOVE the new movie! I love Johnny in the new movie. He IS brilliant!

 MUMBLER!...I also need the "hier" comment.


----------



## DisneyLaura

dwheatl said:


> brought over the artichoke, spinach and chicken lean pockets (very good, they remind me of the Earl of Sandwich), picked fresh blackberries from my backyard, and covered them with a vanilla nonfat sugar-free yogurt. We both enjoyed the lunch, and it was 360 calories total. Not bad for something that really felt like a treat.



Oh and I was just at the grocery store today.  Those sound really yummy.  And fresh blackberries right in your backyard, lucky dog you.


----------



## mommaU4

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Oh, and having read a lot about how to pose people in a flattering way, I know how to pose myself in a flattering way too.  (45 degree-angle to the camera, front foot pointing at the camera, chin down, shoulders back, etc...) Thank you so much for both of your nice compliments!


OKay, I am going to have to write those tips down for our next trip....


----------



## DisneyObsession

With all this talk about the lean pockets, I'm gonna have to go buy some to try! They sound delish!!!  

We finally have a showing on the house tonight at 5:45. Please send prayers and pixie dust! We are also going to look at about 5 houses today. I am off and DH took off to celebrate our anniversary and my bday. (which is today). We are going to Olive Garden for lunch before house hunting and I think I will stick with the salad, soup & breadstick lunch.


----------



## LMO429

Last night at around 9 oclock my stomach was growling!!! I wanted to eat so bad but I did my best to try to go to sleep early so I would not snack!  My wedding is in 79 days! and I dont want to be a chunky bride!

My first dress fitting at kleinfelds is July 31st Im so nervous about it..I ordered my dress so long ago I forgot what it looks like..plus the sample was in ivory and I ordered my dress in white so I am hoping i will still love it.

any of you peeps on facebook?


----------



## lovealldisney

> We finally have a showing on the house tonight at 5:45. Please send prayers and pixie dust! We are also going to look at about 5 houses today. I am off and DH took off to celebrate our anniversary and my bday. (which is today). We are going to Olive Garden for lunch before house hunting and I think I will stick with the salad, soup & breadstick lunch.




Prayers and good luck wishes are sent your way!  I hope you get a bid!! 

Lunch sounds like a wise choice!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

punkin413 said:


> i think i'm the only person on the face of the earth that prefers the newer "chocolate factory" movie.  (the reason i call it that is because it's actually called "charlie and the chocolate factory."  the '70's version is "willy wonka and the chocolate factory.")  i LOVE both movies, but i just adore the newer one.  johnny depp is fabulous in it.  i think i love that character almost as much as i love captain jack sparrow.  he's just a brilliant actor.  i can't even compare the '05 version and the '70's version though - they're completely different to me.
> 
> MUMBLER!!!!!!!!!



and I think I'm the only one who doesn't like either movie!  I've never read the book so don't know if I'd like that one.  Two of my favorite actors playing Willie Wonka and I don't like either movie.   I remember when the first one came out all my friends loved it and I hated it!  I can't stand that oompa loompa song!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi all

*Disneyobsession*  on the house and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

*LMO* Im on Facebook, love it! Are you on there?  I felt the same way about my dress, I'd ordered it so long before that I completely forgot what it looked like  I picked it up a couple of weeks ago and I do still love it though so thats good!  

*Punkin* I prefer the original film to the old one!

*Pixie* Although I love the film, I HATE the Oompa Loompas - they have always freaked me out!  

Hope everyones having a great day


----------



## pixie dust 112

dwheatl said:


> My mom called this morning and said she was lonely, and did I want to come over and go out to lunch. Since I am REALLY trying to limit my intake this week, I told her I would bring lunch. I brought over the artichoke, spinach and chicken lean pockets (very good, they remind me of the Earl of Sandwich), picked fresh blackberries from my backyard, and covered them with a vanilla nonfat sugar-free yogurt. We both enjoyed the lunch, and it was 360 calories total. Not bad for something that really felt like a treat.



Wow!  A good peep and a good daughter all rolled into one!  You are a rock star Danielle


----------



## punkin413

*disneyobsession* - good luck with the house!!!

AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!    



pixie dust 112 said:


> I can't stand that oompa loompa song!


 
   that's the only thing i like better about the old one!  i don't like the oompa loompas in the new one or the songs they sing.  i think it's because they're not fat and the name "oompa loompa" just sounds like they're supposed to be little fat men with white hair and orange skin.



DisneyGalUK said:


> *Pixie* Although I love the film, I HATE the Oompa Loompas - they have always freaked me out!


 
my best friends DS was an oompa loompa a couple of years ago for halloween!  he was only 16 months old and it was perfect because he had crazy hair and she made it look like an oompa loompa!  probably would've scared you to death.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

punkin413 said:


> my best friends DS was an oompa loompa a couple of years ago for halloween!  he was only 16 months old and it was perfect because he had crazy hair and she made it look like an oompa loompa!  probably would've scared you to death.



 Oh my, even the mental image of that is freaking me out!


----------



## honeymo78

Hi Peeps  I'm back....again.
I didn't fall off the wagon exactly, more like clinging to it and trying not to fall off.  I'm now back at an office where I have internet access, however I don't have gym access here.  However, I do have to walk about 5 city blocks each way to the train station.  But that and the short puppy walks are all the exercise I'm getting for now.  

I didn't meet my mid June goal of 200lbs, but I'm only 3-4lbs away from that.  I really think the key is to get back here (for as long as I have work internet) for the emotional support I need, and make sure I don't get takeout at work - lean cuisine is my friend, and 1 real serving or 2 small servings of dinner at home is all I need.  I also think I need to drink 1 more 32oz bottle of water each day.  

If I get back on track I really think I can lose another 10-15lbs before we leave for disney in just over 3 months (Momma, I think we'll be there at the same time) and hopefully not have to buy new clothes for the trip since the older stuff should fit again.


----------



## MA pigletfan

Disneyfreak92 said:


> What time of year is the wedding? I wanna see MA someday!
> 
> 
> 
> :


October 09! ..a beautiful time of year to come to New England   



DisneyObsession said:


> We finally have a showing on the house tonight at 5:45. Please send prayers and pixie dust! We are also going to look at about 5 houses today. I am off and DH took off to celebrate our anniversary and my bday. (which is today). We are going to Olive Garden for lunch before house hunting and I think I will stick with the salad, soup & breadstick lunch.


GOOD LUCK GOOD LUCK!!!!!!  



LMO429 said:


> Last night at around 9 oclock my stomach was growling!!! I wanted to eat so bad but I did my best to try to go to sleep early so I would not snack!  My wedding is in 79 days! and I dont want to be a chunky bride!
> 
> My first dress fitting at kleinfelds is July 31st Im so nervous about it..I ordered my dress so long ago I forgot what it looks like..plus the sample was in ivory and I ordered my dress in white so I am hoping i will still love it.
> 
> any of you peeps on facebook?


OOOH exciting !!! our friend is going to Kleinfelds next week for an appointment..i can't wait to hear all about it..taht place looks amazing!!! a bridal paradise!



punkin413 said:


> my best friends DS was an oompa loompa a couple of years ago for halloween!  he was only 16 months old and it was perfect because he had crazy hair and she made it look like an oompa loompa!  probably would've scared you to death.


THAT is horrifying!! 

so i weighed in this morning because of "birthday festivities " for Greg ( his b day is today  ..and mine is Saturday..so we are going out tonight with family and tommorow we are spending teh day in boston..so i know i will not be "perfect"...but weigh in found me at -.4 for the week..i am pretty happy because it wasn't even a full week AND af was here in full effect...a little down is better than any up!


----------



## pixie dust 112

honeymo78 said:


> Hi Peeps  I'm back....again.
> I didn't fall off the wagon exactly, more like clinging to it and trying not to fall off.  I'm now back at an office where I have internet access, however I don't have gym access here.  However, I do have to walk about 5 city blocks each way to the train station.  But that and the short puppy walks are all the exercise I'm getting for now.
> 
> I didn't meet my mid June goal of 200lbs, but I'm only 3-4lbs away from that.  I really think the key is to get back here (for as long as I have work internet) for the emotional support I need, and make sure I don't get takeout at work - lean cuisine is my friend, and 1 real serving or 2 small servings of dinner at home is all I need.  I also think I need to drink 1 more 32oz bottle of water each day.
> 
> If I get back on track I really think I can lose another 10-15lbs before we leave for disney in just over 3 months (Momma, I think we'll be there at the same time) and hopefully not have to buy new clothes for the trip since the older stuff should fit again.


Welcome back!  Good to see you again!  You are so close to being under 200! I think water is a key!


MA pigletfan said:


> October 09! ..a beautiful time of year to come to New England
> 
> so i weighed in this morning because of "birthday festivities " for Greg ( his b day is today  ..and mine is Saturday..so we are going out tonight with family and tommorow we are spending teh day in boston..so i know i will not be "perfect"...but weigh in found me at -.4 for the week..i am pretty happy because it wasn't even a full week AND af was here in full effect...a little down is better than any up!



October is the most beautiful time in the northeast!  My absolute favorite time of year!  You will have a perfect time for your wedding! 

Happy Birthday to you and Greg.  My DH and I are close too.  I am 9 days older than him!  Yup, I robbed the cradle !

Have a great time in BOston.  I love that City!  My DD is looking at a few colleges in Boston.  I'd be happy with that!

Congrats on .4 down.  Every little bit is a good thing.

I just went to weight watchers and am up 1.2 pounds.  I'm disappointed but I guess it's not too bad considering I was on vacation.  I'm going to be really good today and hope that I end up a samer on this board, cause we all know how crazy things change at weigh in from day to day.  Good luck tomorrow everyone!


----------



## mommaU4

DisneyObsession said:


> We finally have a showing on the house tonight at 5:45. Please send prayers and pixie dust! We are also going to look at about 5 houses today. I am off and DH took off to celebrate our anniversary and my bday. (which is today). We are going to Olive Garden for lunch before house hunting and I think I will stick with the salad, soup & breadstick lunch.












I hope things go well with the house and the house hunting!! Have a nice lunch (I love Olive Garden!!) and a Happy Birthday!!


----------



## mommaU4

LMO429 said:


> Last night at around 9 oclock my stomach was growling!!! I wanted to eat so bad but I did my best to try to go to sleep early so I would not snack!  My wedding is in 79 days! and I dont want to be a chunky bride!
> 
> My first dress fitting at kleinfelds is July 31st Im so nervous about it..I ordered my dress so long ago I forgot what it looks like..plus the sample was in ivory and I ordered my dress in white so I am hoping i will still love it.
> 
> any of you peeps on facebook?


Good for you on resisting the late night snacking urge!! That's a tough one for a lot of people. 
I hope your dress fitting goes well and that you still love your dress. I'm sure you will, and that your going to be a lovely bride.  

I'm on Facebook, but rarely go over there. I have a MySpace page and it just seems like I'm over there more for some reason. 







punkin413 said:


> my best friends DS was an oompa loompa a couple of years ago for halloween!  he was only 16 months old and it was perfect because he had crazy hair and she made it look like an oompa loompa!  probably would've scared you to death.


 OMG, that had me cracking up just picturing that!!  






honeymo78 said:


> If I get back on track I really think I can lose another 10-15lbs before we leave for disney in just over 3 months (Momma, I think we'll be there at the same time) and hopefully not have to buy new clothes for the trip since the older stuff should fit again.


Hi, are you heading to WDW? We are off to Disneyland. Gonna go see the West Coast Mouse.  
Good luck on meeting your goal! Disney is a great motivator for me because everytime I am tempted to eat something I just remind myself if I hold out now, I can have something really yummy on vacation. Well, it doesn't ALWAYS work, LOL, but it helps.  
And how great would it be to be able to wear your old things again!!!


----------



## mommaU4

MA pigletfan said:


> so i weighed in this morning because of "birthday festivities " for Greg ( his b day is today  ..and mine is Saturday..so we are going out tonight with family and tommorow we are spending teh day in boston..so i know i will not be "perfect"...but weigh in found me at -.4 for the week..i am pretty happy because it wasn't even a full week AND af was here in full effect...a little down is better than any up!


A little down is definitely better then any up!  

Have fun going out and Happy Birthday to you both! 










pixie dust 112 said:


> I just went to weight watchers and am up 1.2 pounds.  I'm disappointed but I guess it's not too bad considering I was on vacation.  I'm going to be really good today and hope that I end up a samer on this board, cause we all know how crazy things change at weigh in from day to day.  Good luck tomorrow everyone!


That's not bad at all for being on vacation! And I bet you lose it in no time. Good luck to you too!!


----------



## honeymo78

Momma - I'll be at the World, but we'll all be having a great time with the mouse.  I still haven't made it out to Cali yet - someday.

MAPigletfan - Happy Birthday


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

punkin413 said:


> i think i'm the only person on the face of the earth that prefers the newer "chocolate factory" movie.  (the reason i call it that is because it's actually called "charlie and the chocolate factory."  the '70's version is "willy wonka and the chocolate factory.")  i LOVE both movies, but i just adore the newer one.  johnny depp is fabulous in it.  i think i love that character almost as much as i love captain jack sparrow.  he's just a brilliant actor.  i can't even compare the '05 version and the '70's version though - they're completely different to me.
> 
> MUMBLER!!!!!!!!!


Actually, I'm with you on that.  It might be because I've seen the original so many times, and I'm just sick of it.  But given the choice between the two, I'd choose the Johnny Depp version myself.  Which annoys my wife to no end.  There is something about the new one that is so darn entertaining.  I love how sarcastic he is towards the kids.  And I enjoy the backstories of why he likes chocolate so much, where the Oompa Loompa's came from, why nobody is allowed in the factory, etc.  It is just a great movie!


----------



## UtahMama

PLUS, the  Augustus Gloop dance is the BEST !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWtAyKEylPI&feature=related!


Here's the Gum scene...love this!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AJ2Oh96CIE&feature=related


----------



## punkin413

WI_DisneyFan said:


> I love how sarcastic he is towards the kids.


 
me too!   it just cracks me up that he's so indifferent about them, that he doesn't fuss over them.  it's great.  (not that i don't like kids but sometimes i can relate to willy wonka!)

i found this.......some of the best moments of the movie:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PrRBRq9ae4&feature=related

 although it does leave out the part where he keeps running into the glass elevator and i love that part!


----------



## HockeyKat

I bought the Apple Streusel Fiber One bars today (they had them at Walmart), and MMMmmmm.   I had never had a fiber one bar before (not a big fan of peanut butter),  so I can't compare them to the others, but I really liked it.  And at 130 cals an 9 g of fiber, it is a good deal.


Does anyone have any advice about loose wedding rings?  I don't really want to have to get them resized...


----------



## dwheatl

UtahMama said:


> PLUS, the  Augustus Gloop dance is the BEST !
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWtAyKEylPI&feature=related!
> 
> Here's the Gum scene...love this!!!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AJ2Oh96CIE&feature=related



Well, I think I've found my new workout video! 



punkin413 said:


> although it does leave out the part where he keeps running into the glass elevator and i love that part!


 that is DD's favorite part of the movie. She was laughing so hard she couldn't breathe.



HockeyKat said:


> Does anyone have any advice about loose wedding rings?  I don't really want to have to get them resized...


 Here's a little doohickey you can buy to make it fit better. http://www.amerimark.com/cgi-bin/am...vanced&OVADID=13555798021&OVKWID=139530830521
If your rings are plainish in the band area, it's not a big deal to get them resized. But if you have stones on the sides or whatever, then it's a bigger hassle.

VENT COMING
I had the exterminator out yesterday because we have roaches (eww) in the side yard. Whenever I walk outside now, I find more of them lying on their backs, dying. It is NASTY, yet satisfying because I know I got my money's worth. When the guy was here, my neighbor came out and YELLED  at him that she owned the fence (no, we each paid for half) and that he couldn't spray it because she has showdogs. I had already asked about pets being safe, and I would have talked to her if she wasn't such a "mother dog" herself, if you know what I mean. I get a free re-spray within 90 days, and if I see roaches on the fence between now and then, I'm going to tell her she better move her dogs for the spraying, because I'm sick of skittering critters every time I go out at night. And just so you know, I don't live on a trash heap. We are in the midst of a drought, and the roaches are looking for anything (garbage cans, pet bowls, etc) that has some moisture. Bleh!


----------



## MA pigletfan

pixie dust 112 said:


> Happy Birthday to you and Greg.  My DH and I are close too.  I am 9 days older than him!  Yup, I robbed the cradle !
> 
> Have a great time in BOston.  I love that City!  My DD is looking at a few colleges in Boston.  I'd be happy with that!
> 
> Congrats on .4 down.  Every little bit is a good thing.
> 
> I just went to weight watchers and am up 1.2 pounds.  I'm disappointed but I guess it's not too bad considering I was on vacation.  I'm going to be really good today and hope that I end up a samer on this board, cause we all know how crazy things change at weigh in from day to day.  Good luck tomorrow everyone!


thank you  i will pass on the birthday wishes...you think YOU robbed the cradle????!!! lol! Greg is 3 years younger than me!   He turned 28 today and I will be 31 on Saturday..what can I say, just call me Demi Moore..lol! I WISH!! OK maybe not with all the plastic in her now, but she's a pretty in shape lady! 

All this Willy Wonka talk makes me need to watch the newer one again...and now i am craving  snosenberries...HA!


----------



## HockeyKat

Happy Birthday!!


I found this: http://www.hungry-girl.com/chew/index.php on another thread.  Full of GOOD subsitute recipes for restaurant foods....


----------



## UtahMama

dwheatl said:


> VENT COMING
> I had the exterminator out yesterday because we have roaches (eww) in the side yard. Whenever I walk outside now, I find more of them lying on their backs, dying. It is NASTY, yet satisfying because I know I got my money's worth. When the guy was here, my neighbor came out and YELLED  at him that she owned the fence (no, we each paid for half) and that he couldn't spray it because she has showdogs. I had already asked about pets being safe, and I would have talked to her if she wasn't such a "mother dog" herself, if you know what I mean. I get a free re-spray within 90 days, and if I see roaches on the fence between now and then, I'm going to tell her she better move her dogs for the spraying, because I'm sick of skittering critters every time I go out at night. And just so you know, I don't live on a trash heap. We are in the midst of a drought, and the roaches are looking for anything (garbage cans, pet bowls, etc) that has some moisture. Bleh!



I loooove that you called her a "Mother Dog"! You clever girl! I have a mother dog neighbor too! 

Roaches are icky! So glad we don't have any here..but they are in Utah too.

Y'all love that the last remaining earth creature on Wall*E is a cute roach?

Waiting for the last daycare child to get picked up so I can go work my carc***** off at the gym. The hard part is keeping tabs on all 3 of my little ones also. 

I need to go at like 5 AM....HAHAHAHA!!!! I said that with a straight face!!!!


----------



## dwheatl

Gina,





That's for the two of you to share. Half the calories that way, right?


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Quick fly-by post
I am *-0.5LBS* this week, not great not bad!

Good luck at weigh-in everyone!


----------



## lovealldisney

Good Morning Everyone!


Well I am UP this week  +3 

I am so bummed! But I guess it's not so bad considering we were on vacation last week and aunt flo decided to pay a visit this week.


I will have to work extra hard next week. But it will come OFF!!!!


----------



## lovealldisney

Ok I have to tell you guys. Last night a women from our church called her daughter and mine are good friends. Well anyway she was telling me about another women in our church that works for a church affiliated with ours. Well this church had set up a week of camp for there youth church memebers they were offering it for FREE. They weren't able to fill all the slots for girls ages 11-12 and told this woman to start calling members of our church to see if any of our youth would like to go to camp. Well low and behold my daughters friends mother called me and asked if my daughter would like to go. The best part about this it's FREE plus they are transporting them as well!  Well my daughter is all over going to camp! She leaves on Monday! 

So not only does she get to go to camp next week, we had already signed her up for a different camp with our church that is at the end of this month! Between camp going up north with her grandparents and going to Iowa with us she is going to be pretty busy this summer! What a lucky girl!


----------



## monymony3471

Hi, I'm still trying. Cause I am not giving up.

I'm unsure where I left off, so I am just gonna say SAMER.  

I think I'm a little less but, I'm not greedy. 



On the Willy Wonka talk, I think I love the original soooo much, that it upsets me that the other one was different.  

I also prefer to see Johnny manly and ruggid, or manly and hot, not weirded out and creepy.

I never thought Gene Wilder was hot, so it didn't bother me that he was freakish.

*lovealldisney*: Very cool that your daughter got a free invitation to camp.  I remember going to camp with the older religious education kids and had a blast.  I also learned a lot that summer.

*Wendy*: You can't say carcass?  Who knew? 

*Gina:*  I hope you had a magical birthday.  

*Danielle:*  You crack me up, "we don't live on a trash heap"   In 2006 while we were eating at Cap' N Jacks, I had to show the waiter one crawling under our table.  Talk about EWWWWW!


Here's to great numbers!


----------



## pixie dust 112

lovealldisney said:


> Ok I have to tell you guys. Last night a women from our church called her daughter and mine are good friends. Well anyway she was telling me about another women in our church that works for a church affiliated with ours. Well this church had set up a week of camp for there youth church memebers they were offering it for FREE. They weren't able to fill all the slots for girls ages 11-12 and told this woman to start calling members of our church to see if any of our youth would like to go to camp. Well low and behold my daughters friends mother called me and asked if my daughter would like to go. The best part about this it's FREE plus they are transporting them as well!  Well my daughter is all over going to camp! She leaves on Monday!
> 
> So not only does she get to go to camp next week, we had already signed her up for a different camp with our church that is at the end of this month! Between camp going up north with her grandparents and going to Iowa with us she is going to be pretty busy this summer! What a lucky girl!



That's fantastic....fun and free!!!! Hope she has a great time!  How could a free camp not fill up?


----------



## pixie dust 112

monymony3471 said:


> I also prefer to see Johnny manly and ruggid, or manly and hot, not weirded out and creepy.
> 
> 
> ITA!!! Though he really does play alot of freakish characters!*Wendy*: You can't say carcass?  Who knew?
> 
> Apparently only Wendy can't say carcass...it worked for you!!!!:rotfl:
> 
> *Danielle:*  You crack me up, "we don't live on a trash heap"   In 2006 while we were eating at Cap' N Jacks, I had to show the waiter one crawling under our table.  Talk about EWWWWW!
> 
> and Danielle this is pretty funny I didn't get the "mother dog" reference, I though you meant she obsessed about protecting her showdogs!!! Here's to great numbers!



Well the scale didn't do any magic tricks for me today.  I am still up 1.2 from vacation  

Has anyone seen Melinda or Sandy lately?


----------



## honeymo78

I didn't weigh in this week - I'll start with next week.  Yesterday went okay - I said no to extra snacks and running out for some popcorn.  Had a choc chip muffin for b'fast, lean cuisine pasta bowl and a handful of chips for lunch, granola bar for a snack, and only ONE serving of pierogis and kielbasa for dinner.  Normally I have a bagel for b'fast but yesterday and today I really was feeling sluggish and needed something a big heartier to start my day.  While I'm not actually counting calories, I'm trying to stay around 1800-2000/day.  Left to my own desires, I'm sure I'd eat upwards of 3000/day and probably have done that more times a week than I'd like to admit.


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps I weighed in at 131 this morning!  Going to post my weight loss next week.  But just want to put my weight out there for myself and for the Labor Day Challenge!

I had my first hair trial for the wedding yesterday.  I loved the way my hair came out but I noticed and my mom noticed I had 7 grey hairs!!!  I dont want to dye my whole head for 7 grey hairs one, should I just pull them out or is there a way just to dye the couple I have...Im so depressed I never had greys before and 2 months before my wedding I am getting them...

Hope all the peeps have some good weight loss numbers!


----------



## LMO429

Hey Gina!

Happy Birthday!! What did you do?  Get anything good?!!!


----------



## DisneyObsession

LMO429 said:


> any of you peeps on facebook?



I'm on facebook!!! My kids talked me into going on. 

 All for the Birthday wishes yesterday! We had a delicious lunch at Olive garden, looked at 6 houses a found one we liked.  I need to call to a get a mortgage pre-approval and then we may put in an offer. We also showed our house and the woman  it! Her DH is in Ohio on business, so they are coming back on Sat with him to look again! WOOHOO!!! We are praying they make an offer!

Off to breakfast with a GF this morning to celebrate my bday some more. Because of all the bday activities, I am taking a pass on WI today. I'll post next week.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Morning all!

First off, I forgot to thank everyone for the kind words earlier this week after my little pity-party rant about not being happy with what I see in the mirror.  It is much appreciated!

Now then, on to the business at hand.  Despite a particularly bad 4th of July weekend, I still managed to *lose 0.6 pounds *this week.  This loss gives me grand total of 53.8 pounds lost since January 2007; and an uber-grand total of 77.8 pounds lost since March 2005 (which represents a 32.42% loss in body weight).  I am now at my lowest adult weight of 162.2; 7.2 pounds from my Labor Day goal of 155; and 17.2 pounds from my final goal of 145.

I also completed Week 2 of the Couch to 5k program this week.  The running is getting a little easier, and I'm pretty sure that is contributing to my losses the past few weeks.

Have a great day, and an even better weekend everyone!


----------



## DisneyLaura

Gayle - Sending some pixie dust for the house.  I love the Olive Garden too.  





Lauren - Good will power for holding off for the snack.  I could of never done that.  You are far from a chunky bride.  You're doing great.

honeymo78 - Hi there, we've missed you.  Walking is excellent exercising.  You so can lose 10-15 more lb before Disney.

Gina - I also love fall in NE that's why I got married in October (the 12th).  Folliage was a little late that year so we only got a few of it in the background for our pictures.  Fall is probably my favorite time of year, I love when all the trees starting turning those wonerful colors.  Although it's sad when they start to drop because then you know winter is coming.  Have fun in Boston, we might be going to Boston in August (have to wait and see if mom can get the time off from work).  

Happy Birthday to you and Greg.  My DS's birthday is Monday, he's going to be 7.





Wendy - Now I have to go rent the newer version because all of those youtubes I find it funny.  It's hard to believe that Willy Wonka is Johnny Depp.
I agree I love the gum scene too.

Dawn - Thanks for the favorite movie moments.  I think I'm going to go rent it now.

Kat - My friend told me about the Hungry Girl site.  She now has a book out full of reciepes.  I get weekly emails from there too.  I love how she gives you alternatives to things so it's not like you're missing out.  I tried to look for those new Fiber One bars and couldn't find them   Oh and Danielle answered your question about the ring, that's just what I was going to tell you.  My SIL had that and she said it was quite comfortable.

Danielle - We saw a roach crawling around Barnes and Noble the other day, of course the girl that I made pick it up after my DD2 stepped on it (she hates bugs) said it wasn't.

I'm +3.8 this week.  I knew it was bad with two weeks off and then the fourth but not as bad as I thought.  AF is due around the corner and I'm having trouble this week with wanting to pick, I wish I could go to be early like Lauren did but the kids were still up so I picked.  I'm doing great during the day but that after dinner is killing me.


----------



## punkin413

i'm in court this morning so i don't have much time.  but wanted to check in to say that i'm a samer today.  back later to catch up!


----------



## DisneyLaura

LMO429 said:


> I loved the way my hair came out but I noticed and my mom noticed I had 7 grey hairs!



Can you really notice them when your hair is up?  My hair dresser tells me not to pluck which I do (I only have a few myself) found them when I was pg with DD2, she tells me to cut them down real low to your scalp.  If you can't do that then have your mom do it or wait until it's closer to your wedding and pluck them.  I do but now it's not starting to bother me as much but I did get a 1/2 highlights


----------



## HockeyKat

I am -1.8..  Considering I was not good over the 4th and my exericse last week was nil due to this cold/stomach bug, I am pretty excited about that.

This puts me.... IN THE 150s!!!!!!    I am 159.6 as of this morning, my lowest weight in years.   That puts me at 58.4 lost and about 10 lbs from goal.   


*honeymo*, be careful of bagels.  One deli-style bagel with cream cheese can be as much as 500 cals!   Some of the big muffins are as bad or worse.   Try a fiber one bar, they are only 130-140 and are very filling.  Pierogies and kielbasa!  I am jealous.  Where is Ridley Park, is it near Pgh or Philly?


----------



## LMO429

DisneyLaura said:


> Can you really notice them when your hair is up?  My hair dresser tells me not to pluck which I do (I only have a few myself) found them when I was pg with DD2, she tells me to cut them down real low to your scalp.  If you can't do that then have your mom do it or wait until it's closer to your wedding and pluck them.  I do but now it's not starting to bother me as much but I did get a 1/2 highlights



We noticed them because my hair was up...we were thinking the same thing just cut them close to the wedding day...after the wedding I am def cutting my hair though


----------



## LMO429

HockeyKat said:


> I am -1.8..  Considering I was not good over the 4th and my exericse last week was nil due to this cold/stomach bug, I am pretty excited about that.
> 
> This puts me.... IN THE 150s!!!!!!    I am 159.6 as of this morning, my lowest weight in years.   That puts me at 58.4 lost and about 10 lbs from goal.
> 
> 
> *honeymo*, be careful of bagels.  One deli-style bagel with cream cheese can be as much as 500 cals!   Some of the big muffins are as bad or worse.   Try a fiber one bar, they are only 130-140 and are very filling.  Pierogies and kielbasa!  I am jealous.  Where is Ridley Park, is it near Pgh or Philly?




Congrats on being in the 150s! You RoCK!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

HockeyKat said:


> I am -1.8.....
> 
> This puts me.... IN THE 150s!!!!!!    I am 159.6 as of this morning, my lowest weight in years.   That puts me at 58.4 lost and about 10 lbs from goal.


Way to go!!!  Getting into the 150's is one of my big goals as well; and I am so happy for (and a little jealous of) you for getting there!


----------



## DisneyLaura

HockeyKat said:


> This puts me.... IN THE 150s!!!!!!    I am 159.6 as of this morning, my lowest weight in years.   That puts me at 58.4 lost and about 10 lbs from goal.



CONGRATS


----------



## dwheatl

I am Down 2.8  this week. I was super good all week until last night, when we had a meeting and I had "just a few bites" of Chinese food. I looked up the calories this morning to add to my journal, and a few bites came out to 430. Good thing I had eaten pretty lightly the rest of the day and had been to the gym. I knew the 2 bites of sweet and sour pork were bad, but the Chinese chicken salad caught me by surprise; 220 for half a cup!



lovealldisney said:


> Well my daughter is all over going to camp! She leaves on Monday!
> 
> So not only does she get to go to camp next week, we had already signed her up for a different camp with our church that is at the end of this month! Between camp going up north with her grandparents and going to Iowa with us she is going to be pretty busy this summer! What a lucky girl!



Woo hoo. Free camp! sing it; "I've got a golden ticket!"



pixie dust 112 said:


> Has anyone seen Melinda or Sandy lately?


 I see Melinda at Nebo's report, but not since 7/5. Maybe they are on vacation this week?



HockeyKat said:


> I am -1.8..
> 
> This puts me.... IN THE 150s!!!!!!    I am 159.6 as of this morning, my lowest weight in years.   That puts me at 58.4 lost and about 10 lbs from goal.


 Welcome to the 50s! You are amazing.


----------



## honeymo78

HockeyKat said:


> *honeymo*, be careful of bagels.  One deli-style bagel with cream cheese can be as much as 500 cals!   Some of the big muffins are as bad or worse.   Try a fiber one bar, they are only 130-140 and are very filling.  Pierogies and kielbasa!  I am jealous.  Where is Ridley Park, is it near Pgh or Philly?



I'm near Philly.  I live about 20 min from the city and I work in the city.  I get bagels and muffins from a bakery with nutritional info - bagels are about 400 w/ cream cheese and the muffins are about 300.  Considering my lean cuisine is usually only 250 I don't mind eating a little more at breakfast.  I eat at 7:30 and then at 1pm so I need a more filling breakfast.  I used to eat granola or protein bars but I was famished by 11 with them.


----------



## UtahMama

I was only down .4 this week. but I'll take it! I feel like at least it's "down", but I worked out all but one day BIG TIME for about 2 hours each time!

I am telling myself that muscle weighs more than fat...  

My new magazines I'm reading cover to cover is OXYGEN and Women's Health. Serious great information!


----------



## punkin413

LMO429 said:


> I had my first hair trial for the wedding yesterday. I loved the way my hair came out but I noticed and my mom noticed I had 7 grey hairs!!!  I dont want to dye my whole head for 7 grey hairs one, should I just pull them out or is there a way just to dye the couple I have...Im so depressed I never had greys before and 2 months before my wedding I am getting them...


 
how old are you?  i will be 32 next week and i have LOADS of grey hair.  i just dye my hair and get blonde highlights to sort of mask them though.  i mostly have them around my temples and crown of my head, but there are LOTS of them there.  and they're a different texture than my normal hair - all wirey and weird!  it's really annoying.  i pluck the obvious ones when i know i shouldn't.  my mom and my grandmother both had WHITE hair at a young age, so i'm doomed.



HockeyKat said:


> This puts me.... IN THE 150s!!!!!! I am 159.6 as of this morning, my lowest weight in years. That puts me at 58.4 lost and about 10 lbs from goal.


 
CONGRATS!!!!!   



UtahMama said:


> I was only down .4 this week. but I'll take it! I feel like at least it's "down", but I worked out all but one day BIG TIME for about 2 hours each time!
> 
> I am telling myself that muscle weighs more than fat...


 
it does!!!!  plus if you're sore you're gonna weigh more.  don't get too discouraged by the scale because when you work out you ARE building muscle and therefore you won't lose as much.  but your clothes will start fitting SO MUCH better!


----------



## UtahMama

Punkin, you are sooo right!

I am super sore EVERY day I work out. Working my  off! 

I'm eating "clean" and drinking non-hooch  

So I KNOW that must be right. My waste-band on my new "skinny" jeans are getting loose! FUNNY how the danger zone is what I'm working the most is not shrinking as nicely. Such a Pear!!!!


----------



## mommaU4

honeymo78 said:


> Momma - I'll be at the World, but we'll all be having a great time with the mouse.  I still haven't made it out to Cali yet - someday.


Well, hopefully you will make it out there someday soon. At least once so you can say you've been.  





dwheatl said:


> VENT COMING
> I had the exterminator out yesterday because we have roaches (eww) in the side yard. Whenever I walk outside now, I find more of them lying on their backs, dying. It is NASTY, yet satisfying because I know I got my money's worth. When the guy was here, my neighbor came out and YELLED  at him that she owned the fence (no, we each paid for half) and that he couldn't spray it because she has showdogs. I had already asked about pets being safe, and I would have talked to her if she wasn't such a "mother dog" herself, if you know what I mean. I get a free re-spray within 90 days, and if I see roaches on the fence between now and then, I'm going to tell her she better move her dogs for the spraying, because I'm sick of skittering critters every time I go out at night. And just so you know, I don't live on a trash heap. We are in the midst of a drought, and the roaches are looking for anything (garbage cans, pet bowls, etc) that has some moisture. Bleh!


I don't blame you for spraying. I would have done the exact same thing you did. 






lovealldisney said:


> So not only does she get to go to camp next week, we had already signed her up for a different camp with our church that is at the end of this month! Between camp going up north with her grandparents and going to Iowa with us she is going to be pretty busy this summer! What a lucky girl!


Wow, that's great news!! She's going to have a blast. 






LMO429 said:


> I had my first hair trial for the wedding yesterday.  I loved the way my hair came out but I noticed and my mom noticed I had 7 grey hairs!!!  I dont want to dye my whole head for 7 grey hairs one, should I just pull them out or is there a way just to dye the couple I have...Im so depressed I never had greys before and 2 months before my wedding I am getting them...


Don't ya just love getting older??  Just use that as an excuse that you need to treat yourself to weekly massages......you know, to reduce the stress and all.  
I'm glad you liked your hair style though!! Minus the few gray hairs that is. 





DisneyObsession said:


> All for the Birthday wishes yesterday! We had a delicious lunch at Olive garden, looked at 6 houses a found one we liked.  I need to call to a get a mortgage pre-approval and then we may put in an offer. We also showed our house and the woman  it! Her DH is in Ohio on business, so they are coming back on Sat with him to look again! WOOHOO!!! We are praying they make an offer!


 Oooooh, I'll be hoping they make an offer for your house and that you get the one you liked!!  





dwheatl said:


> I am Down 2.8  this week. I was super good all week until last night, when we had a meeting and I had "just a few bites" of Chinese food. I looked up the calories this morning to add to my journal, and a few bites came out to 430. Good thing I had eaten pretty lightly the rest of the day and had been to the gym. I knew the 2 bites of sweet and sour pork were bad, but the Chinese chicken salad caught me by surprise; 220 for half a cup!


Isn't that terrible? I love Chinese food and I was really shocked (and bummed!!) to see just how fattening it is.


----------



## mommaU4

Well, I have to report that I am a *SAMER *this week. 

It's my own fault.   I didn't do any exercising last week, didn't drink as much water as I should AND cheated way too many times. In fact, I guess it's good I'm not up considering. 

But it's a new week! Time to get serious again and get back on track so I can make my Labor Day goal!!  

Congrats to all those who lost this week and good luck to everyone for next week!!  We can do it!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

I'm -0.8 lbs.  Not much but I'll take it.    I'm going to the fair tonight to watch my niece compete in the baby show.  Must resist carnival food.  Must resist carnival food. Must resist carnival food.


----------



## LMO429

punkin413 said:


> how old are you?  i will be 32 next week and i have LOADS of grey hair.  i just dye my hair and get blonde highlights to sort of mask them though.  i mostly have them around my temples and crown of my head, but there are LOTS of them there.  and they're a different texture than my normal hair - all wirey and weird!  it's really annoying.  i pluck the obvious ones when i know i shouldn't.  my mom and my grandmother both had WHITE hair at a young age, so i'm doomed.
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> it does!!!!  plus if you're sore you're gonna weigh more.  don't get too discouraged by the scale because when you work out you ARE building muscle and therefore you won't lose as much.  but your clothes will start fitting SO MUCH better!



I am 33 yrs old! I know I am fortunate that this is the first time I am every seeing them but upsetting non the less especially since its a couple of months until my wedding...

i agree about the working out and the scale..I weigh in once a week NO MATTER WHAT..and take my measurements every month


----------



## dwheatl

my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> I'm -0.8 lbs.  Not much but I'll take it.    I'm going to the fair tonight to watch my niece compete in the baby show.  Must resist carnival food.  Must resist carnival food. Must resist carnival food.



I've been reading Beth's trip report, and she has a good reminder about splitting something if you really want it (also some really naughty food porn ). Our fair has cinnamon rolls that are the best (Beth - they're from the place you went to in Pismo ), and they only come around once a year, so splitting one with DH is better than moping around eating junk that is not that great. If I feel deprived, I end up binging on something dumb. If you really want something there, make a plan, eat a small portion, and move on. Or, if you can resist, so much the better.


----------



## HockeyKat

*LMO*, I started going grey at 17.  I am probably 50%+ now (and that includes everywhere, which is sorta freaky).  So, I feel your pain. 

*UM,* working out in my experience will slow the actual weight coming off the scale, esp if you do weight training.  But it will also make you like your body more in the end, and help to keep the weight off.


Thanks everyone!!  Aaron I was jealous when you were under 165, so hopefully you will catch up again and we can trade places.


----------



## punkin413

UtahMama said:


> Such a Pear!!!!


 
i hear ya, pear!!!


----------



## monymony3471

pixie dust 112 said:


> Well the scale didn't do any magic tricks for me today.  I am still up 1.2 from vacation
> 
> Has anyone seen Melinda or Sandy lately?



Yes they are around the moovers thread.  



DisneyObsession said:


> I'm on facebook!!! My kids talked me into going on.
> 
> All for the Birthday wishes yesterday! We had a delicious lunch at Olive garden, looked at 6 houses a found one we liked.  I need to call to a get a mortgage pre-approval and then we may put in an offer. We also showed our house and the woman  it! Her DH is in Ohio on business, so they are coming back on Sat with him to look again! WOOHOO!!! We are praying they make an offer!
> 
> Off to breakfast with a GF this morning to celebrate my bday some more. Because of all the bday activities, I am taking a pass on WI today. I'll post next week.



I thought it was Gina's birthday yesterday?  I messed it up again.   

Hope YOU had a great birthday.



WI_DisneyFan said:


> Morning all!
> 
> First off, I forgot to thank everyone for the kind words earlier this week after my little pity-party rant about not being happy with what I see in the mirror.  It is much appreciated!
> 
> Now then, on to the business at hand.  Despite a particularly bad 4th of July weekend, I still managed to *lose 0.6 pounds *this week.  This loss gives me grand total of 53.8 pounds lost since January 2007; and an uber-grand total of 77.8 pounds lost since March 2005 (which represents a 32.42% loss in body weight).  I am now at my lowest adult weight of 162.2; 7.2 pounds from my Labor Day goal of 155; and 17.2 pounds from my final goal of 145.
> 
> I also completed Week 2 of the Couch to 5k program this week.  The running is getting a little easier, and I'm pretty sure that is contributing to my losses the past few weeks.
> 
> Have a great day, and an even better weekend everyone!



I missed that, but even from what I remember from months ago, you looked very handsome.   We all get frustrated from time to time, hang in there, you are among so many wonderful people.  



HockeyKat said:


> I am -1.8..  Considering I was not good over the 4th and my exericse last week was nil due to this cold/stomach bug, I am pretty excited about that.
> 
> This puts me.... IN THE 150s!!!!!!    I am 159.6 as of this morning, my lowest weight in years.   That puts me at 58.4 lost and about 10 lbs from goal.



That is so awesome, congrats.  You totally earned that.


Hey,

Tim had his follow up apt today.

Although he had Renal cell carcinoma stage 3 kidney cancer, it's all gone.

There was no other cancer outside the kidney itself.

He will have to see an oncologist just for monitoring purposes only.

Thank you all for all of your prayers, kind words, thoughts, and just being a great support group.  I will always remember this and be so grateful.


----------



## punkin413

monymony3471 said:


> Although he had Renal cell carcinoma stage 3 kidney cancer, it's all gone.
> 
> There was no other cancer outside the kidney itself.


 
   that is so great to hear!!!!   i wish i could give you a real hug.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

OK, first of all - weigh in! I am down .6 from my last Friday weigh in, which was two weeks ago. And Aaron, I am down 1.2 lbs from my starting weight for the challenge (202.2). So I'm at 201 again. It was less yesterday actually, but hopefully I'll see a nice loss next week. 



HockeyKat said:


> I am -1.8..  Considering I was not good over the 4th and my exericse last week was nil due to this cold/stomach bug, I am pretty excited about that.
> 
> This puts me.... IN THE 150s!!!!!!    I am 159.6 as of this morning, my lowest weight in years.   That puts me at 58.4 lost and about 10 lbs from goal.



Congrats! That's exciting!  



UtahMama said:


> Punkin, you are sooo right!
> 
> I am super sore EVERY day I work out. Working my  off!
> 
> I'm eating "clean" and drinking non-hooch
> 
> So I KNOW that must be right. My waste-band on my new "skinny" jeans are getting loose! FUNNY how the danger zone are that I'm working the most is not shrinking as nicely. Such a Pear!!!!



Keep Peepin' on, and you'll see the difference! I know you can do it! 



monymony3471 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Tim had his follow up apt today.
> 
> Although he had Renal cell carcinoma stage 3 kidney cancer, it's all gone.
> 
> There was no other cancer outside the kidney itself.
> 
> He will have to see an oncologist just for monitoring purposes only.
> 
> Thank you all for all of your prayers, kind words, thoughts, and just being a great support group.  I will always remember this and be so grateful.



That is so great to hear!!! Just wonderful news!


----------



## dwheatl

monymony3471 said:


> Tim had his follow up apt today.
> 
> Although he had Renal cell carcinoma stage 3 kidney cancer, it's all gone.
> 
> There was no other cancer outside the kidney itself.
> 
> He will have to see an oncologist just for monitoring purposes only.
> 
> Thank you all for all of your prayers, kind words, thoughts, and just being a great support group.  I will always remember this and be so grateful.



Monica,
I am so happy for you and Tim. I'm keeping the prayers coming, and adding in prayers of thanksgiving.  to you and your family.

We just got home from seeing Wall-E, and I loved it. Except the whole roach thing of course; a little too close to home. And forewarned is forearmed, as my mom always told me. I took a Fiber One bar and skipped the popcorn. Thanks to everyone who ate popcorn for me so I didn't have to. <not me!


----------



## mommaU4

dwheatl said:


> I've been reading Beth's trip report, and she has a good reminder about splitting something if you really want it (also some really naughty food porn ). Our fair has cinnamon rolls that are the best (Beth - they're from the place you went to in Pismo ), and they only come around once a year, so splitting one with DH is better than moping around eating junk that is not that great. If I feel deprived, I end up binging on something dumb. If you really want something there, make a plan, eat a small portion, and move on. Or, if you can resist, so much the better.


That's so cool they have those same cinnamon rolls! For something like that where it only comes around once a year and if it's something you really like, I would splurge on that.
 Having a plan is always good, and so is sharing. With four kids that's easy for me to do! Someone always wants what I'm having. Don't know how I even managed to gain so much in the first place.  





monymony3471 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Tim had his follow up apt today.
> 
> Although he had Renal cell carcinoma stage 3 kidney cancer, it's all gone.
> 
> There was no other cancer outside the kidney itself.
> 
> He will have to see an oncologist just for monitoring purposes only.
> 
> Thank you all for all of your prayers, kind words, thoughts, and just being a great support group.  I will always remember this and be so grateful.



That's wonderful news.


----------



## dwheatl

mommaU4 said:


> Having a plan is always good, and so is sharing. With four kids that's easy for me to do! Someone always wants what I'm having. Don't know how I even managed to gain so much in the first place.


For me, the sad part is I gained some of my weight from the stuff they didn't want. I don't know how many cold french fries, soggy ice cream cones, etc. I've eaten because I didn't want the kids to 'waste" food.


----------



## monymony3471

My Neighbors

I found this thread and it's pretty funny if you like this sort of thing.  I have a feeling several of you will....... 


For the record, they are NOT my neighbors.  Nor me.


----------



## HockeyKat

Thanks everyone!!   I am so impatient I want goal to be now now now, but I know that it takes time... this journey has taken me 1.5 years now but every little bit adds up over time.



monymony3471 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Tim had his follow up apt today.
> 
> Although he had Renal cell carcinoma stage 3 kidney cancer, it's all gone.
> 
> There was no other cancer outside the kidney itself.
> 
> He will have to see an oncologist just for monitoring purposes only.
> 
> Thank you all for all of your prayers, kind words, thoughts, and just being a great support group.  I will always remember this and be so grateful.



Oh Monica!!! That is SUCH great news.  I am so happy for you both.


----------



## dwheatl

We leave for DL in about 6 hours. Be good while I'm gone. I'll be thinking of you all. Buh-bye!


----------



## pixie dust 112

monymony3471 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Tim had his follow up apt today.
> 
> Although he had Renal cell carcinoma stage 3 kidney cancer, it's all gone.
> 
> There was no other cancer outside the kidney itself.
> 
> He will have to see an oncologist just for monitoring purposes only.
> 
> Thank you all for all of your prayers, kind words, thoughts, and just being a great support group.  I will always remember this and be so grateful.




   What wonderful news!


----------



## pixie dust 112

dwheatl said:


> We leave for DL in about 6 hours. Be good while I'm gone. I'll be thinking of you all. Buh-bye!



Buh-bye!  Have a wonderful time Danielle!


----------



## LMO429

Mony..I am so happy to hear about your Husband! Such good news!

DwHeat...Have an awesome time in disney...When you come back please let me know where to make dining reservations..i am almost at my priority seating appt day and still have to pick a couple more.

So far here is my thinking for my disneyland plan its kinda of hard to make an official decision yet because they have not released hours, parade times..and knock wood the New york mets are doing so good right now I may have to factor in going to the espn zone and watching the playoff games 2  ....Anyone know how far in advance they release the park time and parade hours for disneyland?

mapiglet..let me know if and when you can meet up..im thinking my plan will be clearer in a month or 2..this is what i am thinking right now...

Anyway this is what im thinking:
Tues night arrive check in Grand Californian..

Wednesday Breakfast with minnie at the plaza inn at 8 am....Disneyland for the day....Making PS at the Blue Bayou........is there anywhere else that is good????

Thursday California Adventure....Which place is better for dinner the Vineyard Room or the Country trattoria?????

Friday wake up later breakfast at the storyteller cafe...disneyland to go over what we have not finished...

Sat wake up later go back to California Adventure if we feel we finished everything we may go to knotts berry farms???  

obviously my plan is no where near done???  just an outline really any thoughts from you disneyland peep experts??????


----------



## pixie dust 112

LMO429 said:


> and knock wood the New york mets are doing so good right now I may have to factor in going to the espn zone and watching the playoff games 2



This really made me laugh...2 of my DDs were born in October and my DH's in concern was that there was a TV in the labor and delivery room in case the METS were in the world series.  I am also a huge METS fan, but it's a good thing they weren't in the world series when I was in labor, because if he put them on the TV I would have ripped the TV off the wall and then thrown it at him!     We did watch alot of the Stanley cup playoffs on our honeymoon!


----------



## LMO429

pixie dust 112 said:


> This really made me laugh...2 of my DDs were born in October and my DH's in concern was that there was a TV in the labor and delivery room in case the METS were in the world series.  I am also a huge METS fan, but it's a good thing they weren't in the world series when I was in labor, because if he put them on the TV I would have ripped the TV off the wall and then thrown it at him!     We did watch alot of the Stanley cup playoffs on our honeymoon!



 we wanted a fall wedding, but we wouldnt dare have a wedding in October because of the baseball playoffs...We didnt want out guests running to the nearest television trying to catch the game (because we went to a wedding when the yankees were in the world series and most of the wedding was looking at this one tiny tv in the bar..i felt bad for the bride she couldnt even find her husband....) that is why we are getting married the last weekend in sept..even if the game does mean something it would only be a afternoon game anyway and would be over by time we even get married...(we are getting married at 6pm)lol


----------



## punkin413

dwheatl said:


> We leave for DL in about 6 hours. Be good while I'm gone. I'll be thinking of you all. Buh-bye!


 
HAVE FUN!!!!!!  

my sister left my house this morning at 4:00 for disney world.  i just talked to her - they're about and hour and 15 minutes away.  so excited for them and for you, danielle!


----------



## DisneyObsession

OOOOHHH!!! I am so ready for a trip to the world! Have fun to those heading there!  

Monica...So glad to hear DH's news!!! That is awesome!!!  

Working outside today doing weeding, cleaning the deck and mowing the lawn. Have to be at work 5-9 tonight. Busy....Busy!!!


----------



## DisneyLaura

monymony3471 said:


> Tim had his follow up apt today.
> 
> Although he had Renal cell carcinoma stage 3 kidney cancer, it's all gone.
> 
> There was no other cancer outside the kidney itself.



Monica that is wonderful news.  Did they take the kidney out?  I can't remember you saying this.  Anyway we're thinking of you and Tim  .



dwheatl said:


> We just got home from seeing Wall-E, and I loved it. Except the whole roach thing of course; a little too close to home. And forewarned is forearmed, as my mom always told me. I took a Fiber One bar and skipped the popcorn. Thanks to everyone who ate popcorn for me so I didn't have to. <not me!



Danielle I was one who ate the popcorn while seeing Wall-E.  That's my downfall, popcorn.



dwheatl said:


> We leave for DL in about 6 hours. Be good while I'm gone. I'll be thinking of you all. Buh-bye!



Have fun and take lots of pictures for us.

Well it's Saturday and the kids are bored.  My older son called his friend to come over and he can't so he's upset.  I told him he can come with me the grocery store, he likes to push the cart.  I have to fold some clothes and get some more  done.  I'll be back later.


----------



## UtahMama

dwheatl said:


> We leave for DL in about 6 hours. Be good while I'm gone. I'll be thinking of you all. Buh-bye!



Ack! I think I missed you! Hope you have fun!!!! Take lots of pics for us and don't scrimp on the food porn!



LMO429 said:


> Anyway this is what im thinking:
> Tues night arrive check in Grand Californian..
> 
> Wednesday Breakfast with minnie at the plaza inn at 8 am....Disneyland for the day....Making PS at the Blue Bayou........is there anywhere else that is good????
> 
> Thursday California Adventure....Which place is better for dinner the Vineyard Room or the Country trattoria?????
> 
> Friday wake up later breakfast at the storyteller cafe...disneyland to go over what we have not finished...
> 
> Sat wake up later go back to California Adventure if we feel we finished everything we may go to knotts berry farms???
> 
> obviously my plan is no where near done???  just an outline really any thoughts from you disneyland peep experts??????



OMGosh, I just love the Grand Californian! It is just amazing! That Storytellers Breakfast is darn good too. You'll get some rare autographs if you're into that. 

I absolutely love Knotts Berry Farm and wanted to tell you there's a world famous Chicken Restaurant just outside there (in the same parking lot) that is amazing!



LMO429 said:


> we wanted a fall wedding, but we wouldnt dare have a wedding in October because of the baseball playoffs...We didnt want out guests running to the nearest television trying to catch the game (because we went to a wedding when the yankees were in the world series and most of the wedding was looking at this one tiny tv in the bar..i felt bad for the bride she couldnt even find her husband....) that is why we are getting married the last weekend in sept..even if the game does mean something it would only be a afternoon game anyway and would be over by time we even get married...(we are getting married at 6pm)lol



Ohhh you could have had a baseball themed reception! With big TV's a la ESPN...yikes, I wonder if that's ever been done?



DisneyObsession said:


> Working outside today doing weeding, cleaning the deck and mowing the lawn. Have to be at work 5-9 tonight. Busy....Busy!!!



LOL! which remeinds me, every time I go out and squat to pull weeds or plant a garden, I ache the next day! MY "gardening muscles" aint what they used to be.





Geez, yet again, I'm convinced that Fridays are cursed for weigh ins...I was DOWN today over a pound and a half from yesterday. As long as I can maintain that and hopefully add to that loss for next Friday, It'll be all good!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

HockeyKat said:


> This puts me.... IN THE 150s!!!!!!    I am 159.6 as of this morning, my lowest weight in years.   That puts me at 58.4 lost and about 10 lbs from goal.



  You rock!



UtahMama said:


> Such a Pear!!!!



 Hi, my name is Kelly and I too am a pear!



monymony3471 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Tim had his follow up apt today.
> 
> Although he had Renal cell carcinoma stage 3 kidney cancer, it's all gone.
> 
> There was no other cancer outside the kidney itself.
> 
> He will have to see an oncologist just for monitoring purposes only.
> 
> Thank you all for all of your prayers, kind words, thoughts, and just being a great support group.  I will always remember this and be so grateful.



     That is such FANTASTIC news! I am so happy for you all!



dwheatl said:


> We leave for DL in about 6 hours. Be good while I'm gone. I'll be thinking of you all. Buh-bye!



I think I missed you, but have an excellent time!



LMO429 said:


> we wanted a fall wedding, but we wouldnt dare have a wedding in October because of the baseball playoffs...We didnt want out guests running to the nearest television trying to catch the game (because we went to a wedding when the yankees were in the world series and most of the wedding was looking at this one tiny tv in the bar..i felt bad for the bride she couldnt even find her husband....) that is why we are getting married the last weekend in sept..even if the game does mean something it would only be a afternoon game anyway and would be over by time we even get married...(we are getting married at 6pm)lol



Isn't it funny what we plan for - our wedding is on a Friday, so we dont miss the football (soccer) on the saturday, and we are also leaving on the saturday afternoon to go to a cricket festival for the week!


----------



## mommaU4

dwheatl said:


> For me, the sad part is I gained some of my weight from the stuff they didn't want. I don't know how many cold french fries, soggy ice cream cones, etc. I've eaten because I didn't want the kids to 'waste" food.


Ugh, you are so right! I do or used to do the same thing. Sometimes without even realizing it. As I'm cleaning up, I'll just mindlessly be shoving leftovers in my mouth. 

What a waste. All those calories and they weren't even worth it.  




dwheatl said:


> We leave for DL in about 6 hours. Be good while I'm gone. I'll be thinking of you all. Buh-bye!


Hope you have a great time and that the weather and crowds cooperate!  





LMO429 said:


> Anyone know how far in advance they release the park time and parade hours for disneyland?
> 
> mapiglet..let me know if and when you can meet up..im thinking my plan will be clearer in a month or 2..this is what i am thinking right now...
> 
> Anyway this is what im thinking:
> Tues night arrive check in Grand Californian..
> 
> Wednesday Breakfast with minnie at the plaza inn at 8 am....Disneyland for the day....Making PS at the Blue Bayou........is there anywhere else that is good????
> 
> Thursday California Adventure....Which place is better for dinner the Vineyard Room or the Country trattoria?????
> 
> Friday wake up later breakfast at the storyteller cafe...disneyland to go over what we have not finished...
> 
> Sat wake up later go back to California Adventure if we feel we finished everything we may go to knotts berry farms???
> 
> obviously my plan is no where near done???  just an outline really any thoughts from you disneyland peep experts??????


DL's park hours and times are released 3 months at a time, so right now they have July, August and September up. What are your dates? I'm just wondering if you'll be there in time for the Haunted Mansion Holiday or if they will still be working on it. That is so cool! Hopefully you'll get to see it. 

Gotta try a corn dog. And the soup in a bread bowl from Pacific Wharf in DCA. Also in DL the Carnation Cafe is really good. They have a baked potato soup that is delicious. 

Also if you do make it over to Knott's, in addition to the yummy chicken dinner, they have really awesome boysenberry pie. 

Also are you planning to do any tours?? They have a Segway one in DCA and a Walk in Walt's Footsteps in DL. With the Walt's tour, you can see in the Lobby of Club 33 and you get a light lunch with it too. 




DisneyLaura said:


> Danielle I was one who ate the popcorn while seeing Wall-E.  That's my downfall, popcorn.


You and me both!! I ate way too much popcorn at the Wall-E movie too. And when Mamma Mia opens, my DD and I are going to see it.......I'm already thinking about that dang popcorn and hoping I can eat less or none this time.


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> So far here is my thinking for my disneyland plan its kinda of hard to make an official decision yet because they have not released hours, parade times..and knock wood the New york mets are doing so good right now I may have to factor in going to the espn zone and watching the playoff games 2  ....Anyone know how far in advance they release the park time and parade hours for disneyland?
> 
> mapiglet..let me know if and when you can meet up..im thinking my plan will be clearer in a month or 2..this is what i am thinking right now...
> 
> Anyway this is what im thinking:
> Tues night arrive check in Grand Californian..
> 
> Wednesday Breakfast with minnie at the plaza inn at 8 am....Disneyland for the day....Making PS at the Blue Bayou........is there anywhere else that is good????
> 
> Thursday California Adventure....Which place is better for dinner the Vineyard Room or the Country trattoria?????
> 
> Friday wake up later breakfast at the storyteller cafe...disneyland to go over what we have not finished...
> 
> Sat wake up later go back to California Adventure if we feel we finished everything we may go to knotts berry farms???
> 
> obviously my plan is no where near done???  just an outline really any thoughts from you disneyland peep experts??????



fun plans!! i haven't really thought about ours yet..but i will def. keep you posted so we can at least meet for a drink or something at our resort can't wait!!!


dwheatl said:


> Gina,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's for the two of you to share. Half the calories that way, right?



lol! yep! thanks so much!

Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes..today is actually my real birthday but we have been celebrating both the the last 3 days!! I hope i don't pay too dearly for it on the scale friday...i will be sure to be on my BEST behavior all week to make up for it! 
The weather was so beautiful today. My mom came up and we went to the local zoo then we stopped by greg's parents house ( they live on a little farm..its awesome) and we picked black raspberries (YUM!) and visited there for awhile..and tonight i think we are going for mexican food ( YUM again)..
have a great rest of your weekend all you loverly peeps!


----------



## punkin413

happy birthday, gina!!!!!


----------



## abish19

So many posts I want to respond to, but I can't remember them all...

Monica - Congratulations on Tim's good report!  Such a scary thing to experience, but our prayers will still be with your family as Tim regains his health.

Kat - Good for you on getting to the 150s!  I haven't been there since I was in college, and very ill.  But I plan to get back without any illness, and there will be much happy dancing when I do!

LMO - I have gray hair too.  I'm going to be 29 this week.  It's just a few, but they annoy me.  I get highlights a few times a year, which takes care of the gray and gives me a little flair.

Gina - Happy birthday!  

Aaron - I just finished the second week of the Couch to 5K plan this evening!  What a coincidence, huh?  Amazingly (because I've never done a lick of running before) it's becoming SLIGHTLY easier.  Tonight I ran on our treadmill, which was much easier on the shins than running on the streets.  Good luck!  Do you have a specific race you're hoping to run?

Danielle - Have fun!

UM - Just keep going.  The number on the scale isn't NEARLY as important as the waistband on your jeans, or the way your body feels, or your cholesterol numbers  

Also, and this is a big deal to me, this is the first day in a long time that I haven't had a Pepsi.  I don't feel like I missed it, either.  I don't know...I have some uncomfortable and suspicious symptoms in my body that have me worried, and I figured sucking down a big glass of sugar, caffeine, and carbonated water wouldn't help me no matter what.  But being scared about possible illness turned out to be a great motivator!  I ate really well today, got in some exercise, and abstained from my favorite cold beverage.  Woo hooty!

OH - and I'm a samer.  No weight loss due to running, yet, but my eating habits were no good, either.  

Have a great weekend, everybody!


----------



## UtahMama

abish19 said:


> UM - Just keep going.  The number on the scale isn't NEARLY as important as the waistband on your jeans, or the way your body feels, or your cholesterol numbers
> 
> Also, and this is a big deal to me, this is the first day in a long time that I haven't had a Pepsi.  I don't feel like I missed it, either.  I don't know...I have some uncomfortable and suspicious symptoms in my body that have me worried, and I figured sucking down a big glass of sugar, caffeine, and carbonated water wouldn't help me no matter what.  But being scared about possible illness turned out to be a great motivator!  I ate really well today, got in some exercise, and abstained from my favorite cold beverage.  Woo hooty!



GREAT on the Pepsi! 

I swear it's poison, but I've cut it out nearly all the way   

I'm drinking "Grape Water" (either Aquafina or Propel) a lot. Green Tea I made sun tea out of (rocks!)....and iced coffees (sugar free-vanilla McIcedCoffees).

 AND, last but not least (You oldies need to sit for this) plain WATER! 

For all my Pear sisters!


----------



## punkin413

shameless plug time......

i just updated my TR for those of you who are interested!     (it's the one in the green text in my signature if you haven't checked it out yet.)


----------



## mommaU4

punkin413 said:


> shameless plug time......
> 
> i just updated my TR for those of you who are interested!     (it's the one in the green text in my signature if you haven't checked it out yet.)



OMG, it's long!  But I've been reading it in bits and pieces and loving all your pics! I still think you two make the cutest couple.


----------



## punkin413

UtahMama said:


> For all my Pear sisters!


 

   that's too cute!!!!  




mommaU4 said:


> OMG, it's long!  But I've been reading it in bits and pieces and loving all your pics! I still think you two make the cutest couple.


 
awwwwwwwww........thanks!


----------



## mommaU4

punkin413 said:


> awwwwwwwww........thanks!



I was wondering about something..... The little extra touches they did for your anniversary like the dessert and the balloons and card from Cinderella, were those just something they did on their own? Or are those things you have to arrange and pay for?


----------



## punkin413

mommaU4 said:


> I was wondering about something..... The little extra touches they did for your anniversary like the dessert and the balloons and card from Cinderella, were those just something they did on their own? Or are those things you have to arrange and pay for?


 
nope, nothing was arranged or paid for.  the only thing i did was mention it was our anniversary trip when i made my hotel reservation and when i made our ADRs.  that's it!


----------



## mommaU4

punkin413 said:


> nope, nothing was arranged or paid for.  the only thing i did was mention it was our anniversary trip when i made my hotel reservation and when i made our ADRs.  that's it!



Wow, that's so cool. That's what makes Disney so great, all those little touches.


----------



## mommaU4

Hey everyone, I thought being Disney fans, you might like to see some pics of a cool car! My DH took them of a car he saw in the parking lot where he works. It's a Mickey car and it's so neat! 

I didn't really know where to put the pics where they wouldn't get buried, so I put them on the last page of my TR if anyone wants to take a peek:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=26200192#post26200192


----------



## punkin413

mommaU4 said:


> Hey everyone, I thought being Disney fans, you might like to see some pics of a cool car! My DH took them of a car he saw in the parking lot where he works. It's a Mickey car and it's so neat!
> 
> I didn't really know where to put the pics where they wouldn't get buried, so I put them on the last page of my TR if anyone wants to take a peek:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=26200192#post26200192


 
that's really cool!  my family would think i'd TOTALLY lost it if i showed up in a car like that, but i want one!


----------



## DisneyObsession

punkin413 said:


> nope, nothing was arranged or paid for.  the only thing i did was mention it was our anniversary trip when i made my hotel reservation and when i made our ADRs.  that's it!



I have made sure My reservations have on it that we are celebrating our 25th Anniversary! I can't wait to see what "surprises" are in store for us!!!  



mommaU4 said:


> Hey everyone, I thought being Disney fans, you might like to see some pics of a cool car! My DH took them of a car he saw in the parking lot where he works. It's a Mickey car and it's so neat!
> 
> I didn't really know where to put the pics where they wouldn't get buried, so I put them on the last page of my TR if anyone wants to take a peek:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=26200192#post26200192



What a cool car!!!  I want one!!!  I threatened my kids that I was going to make my red jeep into a "Mickey Mobile"! 

We showed our house to a couple for the second time today. They both loved the house and it is looking good! If they make an offer, then we can make an offer on another house. Here's hoping!!!


----------



## Wonders10

Hi Peeps!

I got back from WDW yesterday.  It was insanely HOT but definitely fun.  I'm back now and ready to get back to what I started prior to my trip - eating right, getting healthier and losing tons of weight.  

Oh and while I was on my trip, I got a very unexpected phone call from the ESE coordinator for a school district down here.  She has 2 positions open and I have a phone interview with her tomorrow morning.  And I have another phone interview on Wednesday for a different school district.  So that's 2 promising opportunities.  And hopefully a third, the director has been out of town and I am supposed to call her tomorrow to follow up.  Please send PD - I want and need a job!

Hope everyone had a nice weekend!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

UtahMama said:


> GREAT on the Pepsi!
> 
> I swear it's poison, but I've cut it out nearly all the way
> 
> I'm drinking "Grape Water" (either Aquafina or Prope) a lot. Green Tea I made sun tea out of (rocks!)....and iced coffees (sugar free-vanilla McIcedCoffees).
> 
> AND, last but not least (You oldies need to sit for this) plain WATER!



Wow! You go girl! I know how you LOVE plain water... Good for you!!!  



Wonders10 said:


> Hi Peeps!
> 
> I got back from WDW yesterday.  It was insanely HOT but definitely fun.  I'm back now and ready to get back to what I started prior to my trip - eating right, getting healthier and losing tons of weight.
> 
> Oh and while I was on my trip, I got a very unexpected phone call from the ESE coordinator for a school district down here.  She has 2 positions open and I have a phone interview with her tomorrow morning.  And I have another phone interview on Wednesday for a different school district.  So that's 2 promising opportunities.  And hopefully a third, the director has been out of town and I am supposed to call her tomorrow to follow up.  Please send PD - I want and need a job!
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice weekend!



Glad you enjoyed your trip. PD headed your way on the job front! 



I got my first professional camera yesterday! I'm SO excited!   I've taken a few pics with it, and I LOVE it! 

I think my weekends for the rest of the year are starting to book up!   I have two weddings (to photograph), a trip to Chicago, a trip to Cedar Point, trip to WDW, trip to DL, our county fair, a couple of jewelry parties, tailgate and football game, and at least one more trip to the Indy Zoo. I'm sure there'll be more added. DH and I need to discuss all these things tonight so we have a handle on it. It's starting to get crazy! 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## HockeyKat

We went to Petco for cat litter today... and came back with a kitten.  She is 10 weeks old and we haven't come up with a name yet... frontrunners are Athena, Arwen, Dory, and Yzma.   Our current cat is a bit like, what did you DO? but hopefully she will adjust soon.

Here are some pics:


----------



## Wonders10

OMG Kat!  She is adorable!  Congrats on the new addition.  

I love my Phoebe, but when I move out, she is staying with my mom.  But I'm looking forward to getting a another furbaby once I'm settled - either a cat or small dog.


----------



## punkin413

Disneyfreak92 said:


> I think my weekends for the rest of the year are starting to book up!  I have two weddings (to photograph), a trip to Chicago, a trip to Cedar Point, trip to WDW, trip to DL, our county fair, a couple of jewelry parties, tailgate and football game, and at least one more trip to the Indy Zoo. I'm sure there'll be more added. DH and I need to discuss all these things tonight so we have a handle on it. It's starting to get crazy!


 
OMG......i don't know what i'd do if i had a schedule like that for the remainder of the year!!!!  i have to have a day where i don't leave the house at least once a month or i go nuts.  i don't know how you do it!!!     good luck!



HockeyKat said:


> We went to Petco for cat litter today... and came back with a kitten. She is 10 weeks old and we haven't come up with a name yet... frontrunners are Athena, Arwen, Dory, and Yzma. Our current cat is a bit like, what did you DO? but hopefully she will adjust soon.
> 
> Here are some pics:


 

cute!  and i like your DH's mickey watch.


----------



## mommaU4

DisneyObsession said:


> I have made sure My reservations have on it that we are celebrating our 25th Anniversary! I can't wait to see what "surprises" are in store for us!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What a cool car!!!  I want one!!!  I threatened my kids that I was going to make my red jeep into a "Mickey Mobile"!
> 
> We showed our house to a couple for the second time today. They both loved the house and it is looking good! If they make an offer, then we can make an offer on another house. Here's hoping!!!


Oooh, 25 years? Wow, I bet you'll get lots of fun goodies and special surprises for that.  

That sounds promising about the house!! Fingers crossed....




Wonders10 said:


> Hi Peeps!
> 
> I got back from WDW yesterday.  It was insanely HOT but definitely fun.  I'm back now and ready to get back to what I started prior to my trip - eating right, getting healthier and losing tons of weight.
> 
> Oh and while I was on my trip, I got a very unexpected phone call from the ESE coordinator for a school district down here.  She has 2 positions open and I have a phone interview with her tomorrow morning.  And I have another phone interview on Wednesday for a different school district.  So that's 2 promising opportunities.  And hopefully a third, the director has been out of town and I am supposed to call her tomorrow to follow up.  Please send PD - I want and need a job!
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice weekend!


Welcome back, glad you had fun despite the heat. 

Best of luck to you on the phone interviews!!   




Disneyfreak92 said:


> I got my first professional camera yesterday! I'm SO excited!   I've taken a few pics with it, and I LOVE it!
> 
> I think my weekends for the rest of the year are starting to book up!   I have two weddings (to photograph), a trip to Chicago, a trip to Cedar Point, trip to WDW, trip to DL, our county fair, a couple of jewelry parties, tailgate and football game, and at least one more trip to the Indy Zoo. I'm sure there'll be more added. DH and I need to discuss all these things tonight so we have a handle on it. It's starting to get crazy!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


YAY for the new camera!! Take my pic.....I'm ready.... CHEESE!  

Wow, you are going to be one busy lady!  





HockeyKat said:


> We went to Petco for cat litter today... and came back with a kitten.  She is 10 weeks old and we haven't come up with a name yet... frontrunners are Athena, Arwen, Dory, and Yzma.



AWWWWW, she's adorable!


----------



## monymony3471

Lynda:  When you figure out cedar point let me know.

Have a good Monday everyone, I'm just doing a quick fly by and will catch up later.


----------



## honeymo78

Kat - can't view the kitty pics at work but I'm excited nonetheless.  Yay for more furbabies   DH is already planning for our next pet, a little girl beagle to name Lilo to go with our Stitch - something tells me that's what I'm getting for Christmas.  

This weekend was a mess.  I was so cranky on friday due to lack of sleep.  I'm still having trouble adjusting to the puppy even though we've had him for over 3 months - 5 to 6 hours of sleep just doesn't work for me.  He really needs to stay asleep past 4am.  Long story short, I had real soda for caffeine since there was no diet and a big hoagie.  On the plus side I only had one serving of dinner.  Sat I tried to skip lunch b/c I knew we were having pizza for dinner but I got a "no food" headache and ended up eating a chicken caeser wrap.  Another plus though, I didn't eat the whole thin crust pizza - only 2/3 of it.  Its a step in the right direction.  While I love the texture of the thin crust, 2-3 slices just don't fill me up the way a regular crust does.  Sun too was a mess.  Bacon, eggs, and toast for brekkie (sunday is our big breakfast day), cereal for lunch....then we went out to dinner with my mom and brother and I had a big prime rib and real soda.  

Oh well, its a new week and hopefully I didn't do too much damage.  Goals for this week are to keep up my water intake - at least 3 32oz bottles a day at work, one serving of food at dinner, and nothing more than a granola bar for a midday snack if I need one.  

Oh and in other happier weight loss news, the 18's I finally broke down and bought back in the spring are now quite loose, particularly in the rear.  I'm hoping that by the time there is another good sale ($10 dress/work pants) I can jump into the 14s.


----------



## Sparkie

Back from WDW.  Had a great time.  Girls did good on their dance stuff.  The competition was WOW!!!  My girls were in 6 numbers and got 3 first place, 1 second place, and 1 third place, and 1 fourth place.  I was very proud of their performance.  

Disney was great.  Really hot.  Crowded but some days not as bad as others. Had some great meals and some that were just ok.  

Anyway- glad to be home.


----------



## punkin413

Sparkie said:


> Back from WDW. Had a great time. Girls did good on their dance stuff. The competition was WOW!!! My girls were in 6 numbers and got 3 first place, 1 second place, and 1 third place, and 1 fourth place. I was very proud of their performance.
> 
> Disney was great. Really hot. Crowded but some days not as bad as others. Had some great meals and some that were just ok.
> 
> Anyway- glad to be home.


 
congrats to your girls!!!!!!!

brooke is there now and she says it's been raining the whole time.  i feel bad for her!  oh, and she said she e-mailed you the username and password for your photopass share, so you can start uploading your pics!


----------



## LMO429

Argggghh!!!!  I am starting to get so mad at myself when it comes to my weekend overeating!!!! I'm sick and tired of busting my butt during the week only to watch it go down the drain on the weekend...fortunately I have not been gaining weight and staying the same but I still want to lose 8 to 10 more pounds before the wedding and at the rate i am going that will not happen!  On the plus side I am usually bad with eating Fri/ Sat and Sunday and this weekend I really watched Fri and Sat but Sunday was pretty horrible!!!!

I am getting annoyed writing the same thing every monday when I post on this thread (that i did bad on the weekend)  

i need some tips for how to stay in control on the weekends...Its easier for me when i dont have so much going on but lately there seems to be a party or event every second of our weekends and i am having a hard time controling myself


----------



## DisneyLaura

mommaU4 said:


> Hey everyone, I thought being Disney fans, you might like to see some pics of a cool car! My DH took them of a car he saw in the parking lot where he works. It's a Mickey car and it's so neat!
> 
> I didn't really know where to put the pics where they wouldn't get buried, so I put them on the last page of my TR if anyone wants to take a peek:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=26200192#post26200192



OMG I NEED THAT CAR.  That is so awesome, can't imagine what it cost to have it painted.



DisneyObsession said:


> We showed our house to a couple for the second time today. They both loved the house and it is looking good! If they make an offer, then we can make an offer on another house. Here's hoping!!!



Pixie dust coming your way



Wonders10 said:


> Hi Peeps!
> 
> I got back from WDW yesterday.  It was insanely HOT but definitely fun.  I'm back now and ready to get back to what I started prior to my trip - eating right, getting healthier and losing tons of weight.
> 
> Oh and while I was on my trip, I got a very unexpected phone call from the ESE coordinator for a school district down here.  She has 2 positions open and I have a phone interview with her tomorrow morning.  And I have another phone interview on Wednesday for a different school district.  So that's 2 promising opportunities.  And hopefully a third, the director has been out of town and I am supposed to call her tomorrow to follow up.  Please send PD - I want and need a job!
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice weekend!



Welcome home Shannon.  Good luck on your interviews.



HockeyKat said:


> We went to Petco for cat litter today... and came back with a kitten.  She is 10 weeks old and we haven't come up with a name yet... frontrunners are Athena, Arwen, Dory, and Yzma.   Our current cat is a bit like, what did you DO? but hopefully she will adjust soon.
> 
> Here are some pics:



Ok I'm not really a cat person (me and DS7 is allgeric) but how cute is she.  I vote for Yzma or Dory.



Sparkie said:


> Back from WDW.  Had a great time.  Girls did good on their dance stuff.  The competition was WOW!!!  My girls were in 6 numbers and got 3 first place, 1 second place, and 1 third place, and 1 fourth place.  I was very proud of their performance.
> 
> Disney was great.  Really hot.  Crowded but some days not as bad as others. Had some great meals and some that were just ok.
> 
> Anyway- glad to be home.



Welcome home.  I'm sure it was hot.



LMO429 said:


> Argggghh!!!!  I am starting to get so mad at myself when it comes to my weekend overeating!!!! I'm sick and tired of busting my butt during the week only to watch it go down the drain on the weekend...fortunately I have not been gaining weight and staying the same but I still want to lose 8 to 10 more pounds before the wedding and at the rate i am going that will not happen!  On the plus side I am usually bad with eating Fri/ Sat and Sunday and this weekend I really watched Fri and Sat but Sunday was pretty horrible!!!!
> 
> I am getting annoyed writing the same thing every monday when I post on this thread (that i did bad on the weekend)
> 
> i need some tips for how to stay in control on the weekends...Its easier for me when i dont have so much going on but lately there seems to be a party or event every second of our weekends and i am having a hard time controling myself



Girlfriend that's my problem.  Good all week and then Friday and Saturday come and then Sunday I'm good but I get weighed in on Tuesday at WW so doing bad on my diet is not good for me.  I hate the weekends.


YEAH FOR WENDY!  I like water but not plain water unless I'm really thirsty.  I have been putting these protein packets from Special K in my water (I use the packet with 64 oz of water instead of just 16 oz).  They are no points for one packet so I feel that I can drink my water better but yesterday was a totally Diet caffeine free pepsi day, no water at all.  Not good.

Also I wanted to wish my little guy Nicholas happy birthday today.  He turned seven today.  He's getting so big so fast.  I actually cried yesterday buying him his present in the store.  Good thing no one saw me.


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> Argggghh!!!!  I am starting to get so mad at myself when it comes to my weekend overeating!!!! I'm sick and tired of busting my butt during the week only to watch it go down the drain on the weekend...fortunately I have not been gaining weight and staying the same but I still want to lose 8 to 10 more pounds before the wedding and at the rate i am going that will not happen!  On the plus side I am usually bad with eating Fri/ Sat and Sunday and this weekend I really watched Fri and Sat but Sunday was pretty horrible!!!!
> 
> I am getting annoyed writing the same thing every monday when I post on this thread (that i did bad on the weekend)
> 
> i need some tips for how to stay in control on the weekends...Its easier for me when i dont have so much going on but lately there seems to be a party or event every second of our weekends and i am having a hard time controling myself


i hear ya! i mean i am giving myself a break because this past weekend was " birthday weekend' and i knew i would be off the wagon..but normal weekends i usually do a doozy of at least one of the days..you are not alone in weekend crazy eating!  



DisneyLaura said:


> Also I wanted to wish my little guy Nicholas happy birthday today.  He turned seven today.  He's getting so big so fast.  I actually cried yesterday buying him his present in the store.  Good thing no one saw me.



what a cutie pie! happy birthday to him!!  

Kat..i LOVE your new kitty!!!! TOO FLIPPEN CUTE~ i just love cats, and dogs..but i have always been a cat person..can't resist them!

Shannon.welcome back! good luck with the job hunt!

  have a great day everyone..it actually feels good to be back on the wagon!


----------



## UtahMama

mommaU4 said:


> Hey everyone, I thought being Disney fans, you might like to see some pics of a cool car! My DH took them of a car he saw in the parking lot where he works. It's a Mickey car and it's so neat!
> 
> I didn't really know where to put the pics where they wouldn't get buried, so I put them on the last page of my TR if anyone wants to take a peek:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=26200192#post26200192



OHHHH my goodness! That is one sweet ride!



punkin413 said:


> that's really cool!  my family would think i'd TOTALLY lost it if i showed up in a car like that, but i want one!



Yes they would....so? LOL  



Wonders10 said:


> Hi Peeps!
> 
> I got back from WDW yesterday.  It was insanely HOT but definitely fun.  I'm back now and ready to get back to what I started prior to my trip - eating right, getting healthier and losing tons of weight.
> 
> Oh and while I was on my trip, I got a very unexpected phone call from the ESE coordinator for a school district down here.  She has 2 positions open and I have a phone interview with her tomorrow morning.  And I have another phone interview on Wednesday for a different school district.  So that's 2 promising opportunities.  And hopefully a third, the director has been out of town and I am supposed to call her tomorrow to follow up.  Please send PD - I want and need a job!
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice weekend!



Yay! Good Luck!!!!



HockeyKat said:


> We went to Petco for cat litter today... and came back with a kitten.  She is 10 weeks old and we haven't come up with a name yet... frontrunners are Athena, Arwen, Dory, and Yzma.   Our current cat is a bit like, what did you DO? but hopefully she will adjust soon.
> 
> Here are some pics:



I vote for the name Yzma if she has an "attitude" LOL. Cute kitty! 

Cat #1 will get over herself soon  



honeymo78 said:


> This weekend was a mess.  I was so cranky on friday due to lack of sleep.  I'm still having trouble adjusting to the puppy even though we've had him for over 3 months - 5 to 6 hours of sleep just doesn't work for me.  He really needs to stay asleep past 4am.  Long story short, I had real soda for caffeine since there was no diet and a big hoagie.  On the plus side I only had one serving of dinner.  Sat I tried to skip lunch b/c I knew we were having pizza for dinner but I got a "no food" headache and ended up eating a chicken caeser wrap.  Another plus though, I didn't eat the whole thin crust pizza - only 2/3 of it.  Its a step in the right direction.  While I love the texture of the thin crust, 2-3 slices just don't fill me up the way a regular crust does.  Sun too was a mess.  Bacon, eggs, and toast for brekkie (sunday is our big breakfast day), cereal for lunch....then we went out to dinner with my mom and brother and I had a big prime rib and real soda.
> 
> Oh well, its a new week and hopefully I didn't do too much damage.  Goals for this week are to keep up my water intake - at least 3 32oz bottles a day at work, one serving of food at dinner, and nothing more than a granola bar for a midday snack if I need one.
> 
> Oh and in other happier weight loss news, the 18's I finally broke down and bought back in the spring are now quite loose, particularly in the rear.  I'm hoping that by the time there is another good sale ($10 dress/work pants) I can jump into the 14s.


Oh NOO! Oh well, pick yourself up and start again  

Good on the water goal! I really have to work on drinking water more. I drink 2-3 bottles while at the gym. But at home, I'm more likely to taint that plain water with Crystal Lite or green tea. Whatever, keeping away from the soda is hard for me sometimes!

Great news on the baggy pants. I love that!



punkin413 said:


> congrats to your girls!!!!!!!


Sorry, I read this entirely different than your intent!   

You crack me up, Punkie! (Even on accident)



LMO429 said:


> Argggghh!!!!  I am starting to get so mad at myself when it comes to my weekend overeating!!!! I'm sick and tired of busting my butt during the week only to watch it go down the drain on the weekend...fortunately I have not been gaining weight and staying the same but I still want to lose 8 to 10 more pounds before the wedding and at the rate i am going that will not happen!  On the plus side I am usually bad with eating Fri/ Sat and Sunday and this weekend I really watched Fri and Sat but Sunday was pretty horrible!!!!
> 
> I am getting annoyed writing the same thing every monday when I post on this thread (that i did bad on the weekend)
> 
> i need some tips for how to stay in control on the weekends...Its easier for me when i dont have so much going on but lately there seems to be a party or event every second of our weekends and i am having a hard time controling myself



We all know the feeling! Weekends are soooo hard!  



DisneyLaura said:


> YEAH FOR WENDY!  I like water but not plain water unless I'm really thirsty.  I have been putting these protein packets from Special K in my water (I use the packet with 64 oz of water instead of just 16 oz).  They are no points for one packet so I feel that I can drink my water better but yesterday was a totally Diet caffeine free pepsi day, no water at all.  Not good.
> 
> Also I wanted to wish my little guy Nicholas happy birthday today.  He turned seven today.  He's getting so big so fast.  I actually cried yesterday buying him his present in the store.  Good thing no one saw me.



I love those Special K water packettes. They actually do take the edge off your hunger. 

I LOL'd at your "caffeine-free" diet Pepsi...I am still a BIG caffeine fan, *sigh* but now it's mostly iced coffees (McIcedCoffee) and green tea. 

Happy Birthday Nicholas!


----------



## DisneyObsession

Shannon...Good luck on the interviews! It's nice to get an unexpected call while on vacation!  I accepted my present job while down in Hilton Head!!! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NICHOLAS!!! ​They do grow so fast!!! Laura, enjoy him now, because your in an empty nest before you  know it!!!  (Like me!!)

Playing the waiting game with the house now. We are still planning an open house for Sunday, but are still hoping an offer comes through before that. It looks promising!  

Did the 1mi WATP tape today to get myself started again. Realized that I will go to the 2mi tomorrow, as it was easier than I remembered. By next week I am hoping to be doing Jillian Michaels DVD's! The really kick my butt!!!!  

Start the new hours of 3-11:30 at work today. It'll be long, but I am glad I am full time!!!   I am also looking at the WW meetings near me and am thinking of rejoioning again. (It's been years since I've gone to meetings!) Still need to talk to DH about it.

Hope you all have a Zip-A-Dee-Do-Da day!


----------



## LMO429

Laura! Nicholas is 2 cute!....Happy Birthday to him!

Today I did Barry's Boot Camp Arms and Abs workout plus the 20 minute cardio section where I thought I was going to die!

trying to not eat processed food as much as well.  I usually eat a lean cuisine sometimes for lunch but i am going to start cutting things like that out.  I just read Jillian Michaels making the cut book and the importance of trying to eat the least amount of processed foods as possible.

so instead of eating fat free pudding or my one hundred calorie cookie snack pack i ate a banana for a snak ..and I will have nuts later.. not going to live the rest of my life like this but i need to kick it in gear for the wedding.


i also just booked my flight for next May to WDW!!!  We are going to go May 9th and stay in port canaveral for one night.  then from the 10th to the 14th I will be on the Podcast Cruise on the Disney Wonder! and then we will be at the beach club from the 14th until the 21st...I cant believe I got my fiance to spend a whole week at disney after the cruise..but i think he was kinda of bummed he didnt get to go to disney when i went on my bachelorette party.  my brother and girlfriend will be spending the week with us in WDW as well...Cant wait!


----------



## mommaU4

Hi everyone!  

Happy Birthday to Nicholas! He looks like a real cutie and yes, they do grow up too fast. 








Good luck to all this week!


----------



## punkin413

DisneyLaura said:


> Also I wanted to wish my little guy Nicholas happy birthday today. He turned seven today. He's getting so big so fast. I actually cried yesterday buying him his present in the store. Good thing no one saw me.


 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY, NICHOLAS!!!!!!   



UtahMama said:


> Sorry, I read this entirely different than your intent!
> 
> You crack me up, Punkie! (Even on accident)


 
   you are crazy!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

HockeyKat said:


> We went to Petco for cat litter today... and came back with a kitten.  She is 10 weeks old and we haven't come up with a name yet... frontrunners are Athena, Arwen, Dory, and Yzma.   Our current cat is a bit like, what did you DO? but hopefully she will adjust soon.
> 
> Here are some pics:



She is SO cute!  I love Yzma! That's a great name. She might need an attitude to pull it off though. 



punkin413 said:


> OMG......i don't know what i'd do if i had a schedule like that for the remainder of the year!!!!  i have to have a day where i don't leave the house at least once a month or i go nuts.  i don't know how you do it!!!     good luck!



I don't know how I'm gonna do it either! We are now planning on going to a Cubs game on Labor Day weekend too! But there are still parts of weekends available and a few whole weekends free. I keep using my paid leave for Disney, or I would take a day just to veg!  



monymony3471 said:


> Lynda:  When you figure out cedar point let me know.



We are going the weekend of August 23rd. We arrive LATE on the 22nd, will spend the day at the park(s) on the 23rd and most of the day at the park on the 24th, and then we have to head back that evening because Josh's sister has class on Monday. Are you still thinking you can go? 



Sparkie said:


> Back from WDW.  Had a great time.  Girls did good on their dance stuff.  The competition was WOW!!!  My girls were in 6 numbers and got 3 first place, 1 second place, and 1 third place, and 1 fourth place.  I was very proud of their performance.
> 
> Disney was great.  Really hot.  Crowded but some days not as bad as others. Had some great meals and some that were just ok.
> 
> Anyway- glad to be home.



Welcome home! Congrats to the girls! 



LMO429 said:


> Argggghh!!!!  I am starting to get so mad at myself when it comes to my weekend overeating!!!! I'm sick and tired of busting my butt during the week only to watch it go down the drain on the weekend...fortunately I have not been gaining weight and staying the same but I still want to lose 8 to 10 more pounds before the wedding and at the rate i am going that will not happen!  On the plus side I am usually bad with eating Fri/ Sat and Sunday and this weekend I really watched Fri and Sat but Sunday was pretty horrible!!!!
> 
> I am getting annoyed writing the same thing every monday when I post on this thread (that i did bad on the weekend)
> 
> i need some tips for how to stay in control on the weekends...Its easier for me when i dont have so much going on but lately there seems to be a party or event every second of our weekends and i am having a hard time controling myself



I feel your pain here. I am trying to do better, and I know I did better this weekend than I did last weekend, but I still need to do better. We also have a LOT going on over the weekends in the summer especially. Next weekend we are going to the county fair, and I think that will have to be my "cheat" day, but I am going to try to keep it somewhat under control. I might even try not to cheat at all. It depends on what is there. I plan on getting a grilled sandwich of some kind or something that is at least reasonable. I should have a lot of workout time this week, and I don't want to undo what I've done. I have a big goal for Labor Day, and I need to work hard to reach it. I'm trying to think of something to do to help me make better choices on the weekends too, and I think one thing I might try is committing to posting on here what I eat on "cheat" days. Maybe if I know I have to post it here, I'll be less likely to indulge as much. I used to post a food diary here every day, and I don't think I need to do that during the week because I pretty much have that down, but maybe I should share my cheats. It's worth a try anyway. 



DisneyLaura said:


> Also I wanted to wish my little guy Nicholas happy birthday today.  He turned seven today.  He's getting so big so fast.  I actually cried yesterday buying him his present in the store.  Good thing no one saw me.



He is such a cutie! Happy Birthday Nicholas!!!


----------



## monymony3471

*Lynda*: We will be in disney Aug 25-28, I don't know if we can swing that although it would be a good cover cause the kids don't know about it.

Nooooo way to much to do before a trip to be at a park like that.

there's still time in the spring I guess.


----------



## LMO429

Today I am doing one of my least favorite things in the world going to look for a bra for my wedding dress ...ok ok..its not totally terrible I just hate shopping for bras in the first place but I really have to try them on this time and I would rather not do that...i also need to find wedding shoes! it seems the latest craze is to get a pair of manolo's or jimmy choos for your wedding dress...which i dont get   spending almost 500 to 1000 on a pair of shoes no one will really even see???????

I just ordered this for my ring bearer to use as his pillow how cute?!

http://www.invitationsbydawn.com/pd-12/1636/pp24914.shtml

and since I am a huge Mets Fan I got a Mets garter as my something blue!

you can see it somewhere on this link
http://www.letsdancegarters.com/index.php?crn=236


----------



## pixie dust 112

LMO429 said:


> Today I am doing one of my least favorite things in the world going to look for a bra for my wedding dress ...ok ok..its not totally terrible I just hate shopping for bras in the first place but I really have to try them on this time and I would rather not do that...i also need to find wedding shoes! it seems the latest craze is to get a pair of manolo's or jimmy choos for your wedding dress...which i dont get   spending almost 500 to 1000 on a pair of shoes no one will really even see???????
> 
> I just ordered this for my ring bearer to use as his pillow how cute?!
> 
> http://www.invitationsbydawn.com/pd-12/1636/pp24914.shtml
> 
> and since I am a huge Mets Fan I got a Mets garter as my something blue!
> 
> you can see it somewhere on this link
> http://www.letsdancegarters.com/index.php?crn=236



As a fellow Disney and Mets fan    I have to say I love the pillow and the garter!


----------



## lovealldisney

*HockeyKat* Your kitty is sooo cute!!! 


*LMO429 * Love the pillow and garter!! Cute idea!


*DisneyLaura* A belated   to Nicholas!!! 


*Wonders10* Alot of  is sent your way!! Good Luck!!


----------



## LMO429

Any Turbo Jam fans out there! I love them but after having them for 2 years I was wishing new ones were coming out.  I love Chalene though, she makes working out fun!...

For years I was the cardio queen and was always the same weight once i started doing weight 3 to 4x a week I lost 10 pounds...anyway I am so excited because Chalene Johnson is coming out with a 15 day workout program with cardio and weights which I love to do..it wont be out until oct i think but here's the link in case you are interested..

http://www.beachbody.com/product/fitness_programs/chalean_extreme.do


----------



## DisneyObsession

LMO429 said:


> Today I am doing one of my least favorite things in the world going to look for a bra for my wedding dress ...ok ok..its not totally terrible I just hate shopping for bras in the first place but I really have to try them on this time and I would rather not do that...i also need to find wedding shoes! it seems the latest craze is to get a pair of manolo's or jimmy choos for your wedding dress...which i dont get   spending almost 500 to 1000 on a pair of shoes no one will really even see???????
> 
> I just ordered this for my ring bearer to use as his pillow how cute?!
> 
> http://www.invitationsbydawn.com/pd-12/1636/pp24914.shtml
> 
> and since I am a huge Mets Fan I got a Mets garter as my something blue!
> 
> you can see it somewhere on this link
> http://www.letsdancegarters.com/index.php?crn=236



The pillow is adorable!!! Almost wish I was getting married again to do it with a Disney Flair!!!  
Also, I grew up watching the Mets and that is a perfect garter for the Mets fan!!! 

Worked my first second shift last night and got home at midnight. I'm tired today, but I guess my body will get use to it.  

Punkin...Are you still working at the restaraunt part time? I can't remember. 

News on the house...The people who love our house haven't made an offer yet. The DH wants to look at 2 more before they committ. From what their realtor said, they have already looked at ALOT of houses and he is sure this is the house for them. Who knows what's stopping him from making an offer. 

Monica...I didn't know you were going to WDW in August!!! How cool is that?!?  The kids will be very surprised!


----------



## DisneyObsession

LMO429 said:


> Any Turbo Jam fans out there! I love them but after having them for 2 years I was wishing new ones were coming out.  I love Chalene though, she makes working out fun!...
> 
> For years I was the cardio queen and was always the same weight once i started doing weight 3 to 4x a week I lost 10 pounds...anyway I am so excited because Chalene Johnson is coming out with a 15 day workout program with cardio and weights which I love to do..it wont be out until oct i think but here's the link in case you are interested..
> 
> http://www.beachbody.com/product/fitness_programs/chalean_extreme.do



I like doing Turbo Jam, but that workout looks HARD!!!  Everything is so slow!!!!! In reading it, it looks like it's a 90 day plan, but well worth it!!!


----------



## LMO429

DisneyObsession said:


> I like doing Turbo Jam, but that workout looks HARD!!!  Everything is so slow!!!!! In reading it, it looks like it's a 90 day plan, but well worth it!!!





It doesn't look as fast past as turbo jam, but I think it probably is the same concept as a power 90.  3 weeks of intense working out using various muscles on different days with cardio intervals and then one week were you give your body a rest which will never give your body a chance to adapt and therefore you burn more calories.

i'm looking forward to it after years of walking on the treadmill, elipitical, taking spin and step classses for hours and hours, weeks and weeks and not losing any weight and wondering why?    it was because i had no muscle..muscle burns fat..im not saying i never do cardio but weights are huge in making a difference..(at least fo me)...and yes you are right it doesn look hard!!!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi all,
Fly-by stealth post from work!

GINA - I missed your birthday  Hope you had a great day!

LAURA - Happy belated birthday to Nicholas - He is so cute  

LMO - I love that cushion it is so pretty! And the garter is a great idea!

SHANNON -  on the job hunting!

 to everyone!


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> Today I am doing one of my least favorite things in the world going to look for a bra for my wedding dress ...ok ok..its not totally terrible I just hate shopping for bras in the first place but I really have to try them on this time and I would rather not do that...i also need to find wedding shoes! it seems the latest craze is to get a pair of manolo's or jimmy choos for your wedding dress...which i dont get   spending almost 500 to 1000 on a pair of shoes no one will really even see???????
> [/url]



That is crazy! if i were to buy choos or manolo's..you best be sure they would not be tucked under a big dress! LOL!!
uGH..undergarment shopping is not fun! good luck!


----------



## Wonders10

Afternoon Peeps!

Thanks for the PD on my job interviews!  The one yesterday went well, I think.  She said she should be letting me know by Thursday which is good - not too long to wait.  I have another one tomorrow for another school district.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Hi all!  I think I've got everyone's weigh-in numbers on here.  Let me know if I missed you...








abish19 said:


> Aaron - I just finished the second week of the Couch to 5K plan this evening!  What a coincidence, huh?  Amazingly (because I've never done a lick of running before) it's becoming SLIGHTLY easier.  Tonight I ran on our treadmill, which was much easier on the shins than running on the streets.  Good luck!  Do you have a specific race you're hoping to run?


I felt the same way about it getting easier after the 3rd day of Week 2.  But then I did Day 1 of Week 3 on Sunday  oy veh.  I struggled mightily with it. Maybe it was just a bad day for me, but I was pretty miserable by the end of my 2nd 3-minute run.  But I completed it, which is all that really matters.  A few years ago I wouldn't have even attempted this.  And no, I'm not looking at a specific race.  I'm just doing this to change things up a bit.  I usually walk 4-5 miles every night; but I think my body got used to it, so I wanted to incorporate a little running into my exercise.  Although, a friend of mine who is a recreational runner keeps telling me that there are 5k runs all year, even in Wisconsin.  And he's threatening to sign me up for one in November with him.  But my long term goal is to able to complete a 5k without passing out afterwards by this time next year.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## MA pigletfan

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Hi all!  I think I've got everyone's weigh-in numbers on here.  Let me know if I missed you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt the same way about it getting easier after the 3rd day of Week 2.  But then I did Day 1 of Week 3 on Sunday  oy veh.  I struggled mightily with it. Maybe it was just a bad day for me, but I was pretty miserable by the end of my 2nd 3-minute run.  But I completed it, which is all that really matters.  A few years ago I wouldn't have even attempted this.  And no, I'm not looking at a specific race.  I'm just doing this to change things up a bit.  I usually walk 4-5 miles every night; but I think my body got used to it, so I wanted to incorporate a little running into my exercise.  Although, a friend of mine who is a recreational runner keeps telling me that there are 5k runs all year, even in Wisconsin.  And he's threatening to sign me up for one in November with him.  But my long term goal is to able to complete a 5k without passing out afterwards by this time next year.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



HI aaron..you missed me..i was down.4 last week..not much, I know..but i need that loss lol!!


----------



## punkin413

LMO429 said:


> i also need to find wedding shoes! it seems the latest craze is to get a pair of manolo's or jimmy choos for your wedding dress...which i dont get  spending almost 500 to 1000 on a pair of shoes no one will really even see???????
> 
> no, don't do that if you can help it!  i bought my wedding shoes and haven't worn them again in the 6 years that i've been married.    also, get comfy shoes.  mine were really high and about an hour into wearing my wedding dress my feet were KILLING me!!!  you don't realize how much a wedding dress weighs until you stand in one for 6 hours in really high-heeled shoes!
> 
> and since I am a huge Mets Fan I got a Mets garter as my something blue!
> 
> you can see it somewhere on this link
> http://www.letsdancegarters.com/index.php?crn=236


 
love this idea!   



DisneyObsession said:


> Punkin...Are you still working at the restaraunt part time? I can't remember.


 
nope.  i worked there for about 2 months and then got REALLY busy with court work and transcripts, so i quit.  i left on good terms though so if i ever need to go back i can.

good luck with the house!   



Wonders10 said:


> Afternoon Peeps!
> 
> Thanks for the PD on my job interviews! The one yesterday went well, I think. She said she should be letting me know by Thursday which is good - not too long to wait. I have another one tomorrow for another school district.


 
good luck!!!!


----------



## mommaU4

LMO429 said:


> Today I am doing one of my least favorite things in the world going to look for a bra for my wedding dress ...ok ok..its not totally terrible I just hate shopping for bras in the first place but I really have to try them on this time and I would rather not do that...i also need to find wedding shoes! it seems the latest craze is to get a pair of manolo's or jimmy choos for your wedding dress...which i dont get   spending almost 500 to 1000 on a pair of shoes no one will really even see???????
> 
> I just ordered this for my ring bearer to use as his pillow how cute?!
> 
> http://www.invitationsbydawn.com/pd-12/1636/pp24914.shtml
> 
> and since I am a huge Mets Fan I got a Mets garter as my something blue!
> 
> you can see it somewhere on this link
> http://www.letsdancegarters.com/index.php?crn=236


I agree with you on the shoes, I don't get it either! That's too much money for something no one will see. If I spent that much on my shoes, I'd walk around with my dress hiked up so everyone would be sure to notice.   

I love that pillow!! And that is a cool idea about the blue Mets garter.  





DisneyObsession said:


> News on the house...The people who love our house haven't made an offer yet. The DH wants to look at 2 more before they committ. From what their realtor said, they have already looked at ALOT of houses and he is sure this is the house for them. Who knows what's stopping him from making an offer.



Well, let's hope the wife gives him a swift kick in the rear and they'll make an offer real soon!


----------



## mommaU4

Wonders10 said:


> Afternoon Peeps!
> 
> Thanks for the PD on my job interviews!  The one yesterday went well, I think.  She said she should be letting me know by Thursday which is good - not too long to wait.  I have another one tomorrow for another school district.



Good luck on the second one!  
Waiting is so hard, but at least it's not too long.


----------



## honeymo78

Just wanted to share with all my Peeps - we just put a downpayment on AKV points.  Woohoo, we're almost dvc members


----------



## Disneyfreak92

monymony3471 said:


> *Lynda*: We will be in disney Aug 25-28, I don't know if we can swing that although it would be a good cover cause the kids don't know about it.
> 
> Nooooo way to much to do before a trip to be at a park like that.
> 
> there's still time in the spring I guess.



Oh, that would be a stretch! Well, we WILL get it together at some point! We may consider going earlier in the year next year. 



honeymo78 said:


> Just wanted to share with all my Peeps - we just put a downpayment on AKV points.  Woohoo, we're almost dvc members



Congrats! That's exciting! 


*LMO *- I did the email sign up to let me know when that workout becomes available. It's looks like it'd kick my rear, but that may be just what I need.


----------



## honeymo78

Disneyfreak - I just checked out your pet pics - Jasper is such a cutie pie.  Reminds me that I should take more pics of my beagle baby stitch


----------



## Disneyfreak92

honeymo78 said:


> Disneyfreak - I just checked out your pet pics - Jasper is such a cutie pie.  Reminds me that I should take more pics of my beagle baby stitch



Thanks!  Well, Jasper and Oliver are my "models" when I get a new piece of photography equipment or learn a new technique.


----------



## punkin413

i just got back from a body shop "girls night out" foot care party and it was so fun!!!!!!  my legs, feet and arms feel FABULOUS!  if you ever get to go to one of these, do it.  it's really fun!  you get your own little foot soak and you get to try lots of stuff.  anna and i are gonna have a co-hosting party together in september when i get back from disney.  she tooks lots of pics (as always) so i will share some when i get them from her.  i ended up spending $73 unintentionally!    

here's the website in case you're interested in the products:  http://www.thebodyshop.com/bodyshop/

i got the shea butter body butter, body scrub and shower gel package, the peppermint cooling foot lotion, soak and spray and a cute little beach bag.  

oh, and i have a problem.  our new neighbor up the road has the cutest beagle named buddy.  i met buddy one day while i was out jogging - he ran right up to me.  i talked to his owner that day and she seemed nice, but every time i drive by there, buddy is outside.  i'm talking every time - like just a minute ago when anna was bringing me home at 11:00 at night he was out there.  i don't see a dog house anywhere and i'm just worried buddy's not being taken care of, not to mention that he's gonna get hit by a car.  most of you guys know how i feel about beagles.  i'm thinking i should ask her if she wants to get rid of him because obviously she doesn't enjoy having him in the house.  i really don't want a third dog and i can't afford more vet bills, but i'd happily take care of him until i could find him a good home.  what do you guys think?  i can't figure out if i want to keep my nose out of it or go with my gut and say something to her.


----------



## mommaU4

honeymo78 said:


> Just wanted to share with all my Peeps - we just put a downpayment on AKV points.  Woohoo, we're almost dvc members


How exciting for you guys!! 





punkin413 said:


> i just got back from a body shop "girls night out" foot care party and it was so fun!!!!!!  my legs, feet and arms feel FABULOUS!  if you ever get to go to one of these, do it.  it's really fun!  you get your own little foot soak and you get to try lots of stuff.  anna and i are gonna have a co-hosting party together in september when i get back from disney.  she tooks lots of pics (as always) so i will share some when i get them from her.  i ended up spending $73 unintentionally!
> 
> here's the website in case you're interested in the products:  http://www.thebodyshop.com/bodyshop/
> 
> i got the shea butter body butter, body scrub and shower gel package, the peppermint cooling foot lotion, soak and spray and a cute little beach bag.
> 
> oh, and i have a problem.  our new neighbor up the road has the cutest beagle named buddy.  i met buddy one day while i was out jogging - he ran right up to me.  i talked to his owner that day and she seemed nice, but every time i drive by there, buddy is outside.  i'm talking every time - like just a minute ago when anna was bringing me home at 11:00 at night he was out there.  i don't see a dog house anywhere and i'm just worried buddy's not being taken care of, not to mention that he's gonna get hit by a car.  most of you guys know how i feel about beagles.  i'm thinking i should ask her if she wants to get rid of him because obviously she doesn't enjoy having him in the house.  i really don't want a third dog and i can't afford more vet bills, but i'd happily take care of him until i could find him a good home.  what do you guys think?  i can't figure out if i want to keep my nose out of it or go with my gut and say something to her.


That party sounds great. I'll have to check out that link. Thanks! 

As for the issue with Buddy, honestly, I'd say something. Maybe just strike up a conversation with her about Buddy. Pretend you have a question about something else and then casually ask her if she ever lets him in at night since you noticed him out really late. Then go from there, depending on what she says to that. 

I don't know. I'm not very good at that stuff either, but I just know if you don't say something and he ends up hurt or worse, I'm sure you'll end up feeling badly. Good luck. That's nice of you to be looking out for Buddy.


----------



## LMO429

punkin413 said:


> i just got back from a body shop "girls night out" foot care party and it was so fun!!!!!!  my legs, feet and arms feel FABULOUS!  if you ever get to go to one of these, do it.  it's really fun!  you get your own little foot soak and you get to try lots of stuff.  anna and i are gonna have a co-hosting party together in september when i get back from disney.  she tooks lots of pics (as always) so i will share some when i get them from her.  i ended up spending $73 unintentionally!
> 
> here's the website in case you're interested in the products:  http://www.thebodyshop.com/bodyshop/
> 
> i got the shea butter body butter, body scrub and shower gel package, the peppermint cooling foot lotion, soak and spray and a cute little beach bag.
> 
> oh, and i have a problem.  our new neighbor up the road has the cutest beagle named buddy.  i met buddy one day while i was out jogging - he ran right up to me.  i talked to his owner that day and she seemed nice, but every time i drive by there, buddy is outside.  i'm talking every time - like just a minute ago when anna was bringing me home at 11:00 at night he was out there.  i don't see a dog house anywhere and i'm just worried buddy's not being taken care of, not to mention that he's gonna get hit by a car.  most of you guys know how i feel about beagles.  i'm thinking i should ask her if she wants to get rid of him because obviously she doesn't enjoy having him in the house.  i really don't want a third dog and i can't afford more vet bills, but i'd happily take care of him until i could find him a good home.  what do you guys think?  i can't figure out if i want to keep my nose out of it or go with my gut and say something to her.



love the body shop! esp the cocunut body butter

is there a way to call some sort of animal services without your neighbor knowing it was  you and then maybe they can determine if the dog is being neglected.....or maybe i would ask in a casual away about taking the dog...neighbors can be touchy sometimes and she could possible intrepret what you ask her very poorly and then possibly one day when you are adding an extension on your house or didnt recycle, etc etc your neighbor will be the first one to bring it to the authorities in a spite ful way..


----------



## DisneyGalUK

punkin413 said:


> i just got back from a body shop "girls night out" foot care party and it was so fun!!!!!!  my legs, feet and arms feel FABULOUS!  if you ever get to go to one of these, do it.  it's really fun!  you get your own little foot soak and you get to try lots of stuff.  anna and i are gonna have a co-hosting party together in september when i get back from disney.  she tooks lots of pics (as always) so i will share some when i get them from her.  i ended up spending $73 unintentionally!
> 
> here's the website in case you're interested in the products:  http://www.thebodyshop.com/bodyshop/
> 
> I  body shop products! The peppermint foot lotion is great!
> 
> i got the shea butter body butter, body scrub and shower gel package, the peppermint cooling foot lotion, soak and spray and a cute little beach bag.
> 
> oh, and i have a problem.  our new neighbor up the road has the cutest beagle named buddy.  i met buddy one day while i was out jogging - he ran right up to me.  i talked to his owner that day and she seemed nice, but every time i drive by there, buddy is outside.  i'm talking every time - like just a minute ago when anna was bringing me home at 11:00 at night he was out there.  i don't see a dog house anywhere and i'm just worried buddy's not being taken care of, not to mention that he's gonna get hit by a car.  most of you guys know how i feel about beagles.  i'm thinking i should ask her if she wants to get rid of him because obviously she doesn't enjoy having him in the house.  i really don't want a third dog and i can't afford more vet bills, but i'd happily take care of him until i could find him a good home.  what do you guys think?  i can't figure out if i want to keep my nose out of it or go with my gut and say something to her.





mommaU4 said:


> As for the issue with Buddy, honestly, I'd say something. Maybe just strike up a conversation with her about Buddy. Pretend you have a question about something else and then casually ask her if she ever lets him in at night since you noticed him out really late. Then go from there, depending on what she says to that.
> 
> I don't know. I'm not very good at that stuff either, but I just know if you don't say something and he ends up hurt or worse, I'm sure you'll end up feeling badly. Good luck. That's nice of you to be looking out for Buddy.



I agree with mommaU4 - I would try and casually drop it into the conversation that you've seen him out really late. Can he just run into the road from where they are keeping him? Poor Buddy. 
Sorry I dont have more advice for you, it is so nice of you to look out for him and I hope you can get something worked out!

I am having a terrible week with the healthy eating, I seem to be in a bit of a rut and cant drag myself out of it! Its only 38 days till my wedding so now is really not the time for me to be in a rut! I need to hop back onto the wagon, lose this last 2-3lbs and get some excercise done!
Also, I need to get off the Diet Pepsi - I have no excuse for drinking as much as I have done this past few weeks, except that the bottles have been on offer (Buy one get one free) and I was powerless to resist  
I can tell I haven't been drinking any water, Im bloated and lethargic so no more pepsi for me  

Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## LMO429

DisneyGalUK said:


> I agree with mommaU4 - I would try and casually drop it into the conversation that you've seen him out really late. Can he just run into the road from where they are keeping him? Poor Buddy.
> Sorry I dont have more advice for you, it is so nice of you to look out for him and I hope you can get something worked out!
> 
> I am having a terrible week with the healthy eating, I seem to be in a bit of a rut and cant drag myself out of it! Its only 38 days till my wedding so now is really not the time for me to be in a rut! I need to hop back onto the wagon, lose this last 2-3lbs and get some excercise done!
> Also, I need to get off the Diet Pepsi - I have no excuse for drinking as much as I have done this past few weeks, except that the bottles have been on offer (Buy one get one free) and I was powerless to resist
> I can tell I haven't been drinking any water, Im bloated and lethargic so no more pepsi for me
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day



i hear you about being close to the wedding and getting in a rut! My friend and I were talking last night about it (we both have a wedding coming up) and we realized we are putting 2 much pressure on ourselves and it is backfiring and that is why we are eating more than we should!


----------



## DisneyLaura

LMO429 said:


> i also just booked my flight for next May to WDW!!!  We are going to go May 9th and stay in port canaveral for one night.  then from the 10th to the 14th I will be on the Podcast Cruise on the Disney Wonder! and then we will be at the beach club from the 14th until the 21st...I cant believe I got my fiance to spend a whole week at disney after the cruise..but i think he was kinda of bummed he didnt get to go to disney when i went on my bachelorette party.  my brother and girlfriend will be spending the week with us in WDW as well...Cant wait!



You lucky girl you



LMO429 said:


> Today I am doing one of my least favorite things in the world going to look for a bra for my wedding dress ...ok ok..its not totally terrible I just hate shopping for bras in the first place but I really have to try them on this time and I would rather not do that...i also need to find wedding shoes! it seems the latest craze is to get a pair of manolo's or jimmy choos for your wedding dress...which i dont get   spending almost 500 to 1000 on a pair of shoes no one will really even see???????
> 
> I just ordered this for my ring bearer to use as his pillow how cute?!
> 
> http://www.invitationsbydawn.com/pd-12/1636/pp24914.shtml
> 
> and since I am a huge Mets Fan I got a Mets garter as my something blue!
> 
> you can see it somewhere on this link
> http://www.letsdancegarters.com/index.php?crn=236



I hate bra shopping too.  Cute pillow and garter, perfect.  As far as the shoes, I wore white, satin ballet slippers that I got from the bridal store, I had no trouble with my feet all day.  My DH isn't that much taller than me (maybe 2 inches or so) and I didn't want to be taller than him, so the bridal place suggested those shoes and I tell you they were great.



LMO429 said:


> For years I was the cardio queen and was always the same weight once i started doing weight 3 to 4x a week I lost 10 pounds...anyway I am so excited because Chalene Johnson is coming out with a 15 day workout program with cardio and weights which I love to do..it wont be out until oct i think but here's the link in case you are interested..
> 
> http://www.beachbody.com/product/fitness_programs/chalean_extreme.do



Those look cool, I need some workout tapes but that's going to have to wait a bit.



DisneyObsession said:


> News on the house...The people who love our house haven't made an offer yet. The DH wants to look at 2 more before they committ. From what their realtor said, they have already looked at ALOT of houses and he is sure this is the house for them. Who knows what's stopping him from making an offer.



Buy your house already.  Maybe the wife will kick him in the can, fingers crossed for you



honeymo78 said:


> Just wanted to share with all my Peeps - we just put a downpayment on AKV points.  Woohoo, we're almost dvc members



   I'm a little jealous



punkin413 said:


> i just got back from a body shop "girls night out" foot care party and it was so fun!!!!!!  my legs, feet and arms feel FABULOUS!  if you ever get to go to one of these, do it.  it's really fun!  you get your own little foot soak and you get to try lots of stuff.  anna and i are gonna have a co-hosting party together in september when i get back from disney.  she tooks lots of pics (as always) so i will share some when i get them from her.  i ended up spending $73 unintentionally!
> 
> here's the website in case you're interested in the products:  http://www.thebodyshop.com/bodyshop/
> 
> i got the shea butter body butter, body scrub and shower gel package, the peppermint cooling foot lotion, soak and spray and a cute little beach bag.
> 
> oh, and i have a problem.  our new neighbor up the road has the cutest beagle named buddy.  i met buddy one day while i was out jogging - he ran right up to me.  i talked to his owner that day and she seemed nice, but every time i drive by there, buddy is outside.  i'm talking every time - like just a minute ago when anna was bringing me home at 11:00 at night he was out there.  i don't see a dog house anywhere and i'm just worried buddy's not being taken care of, not to mention that he's gonna get hit by a car.  most of you guys know how i feel about beagles.  i'm thinking i should ask her if she wants to get rid of him because obviously she doesn't enjoy having him in the house.  i really don't want a third dog and i can't afford more vet bills, but i'd happily take care of him until i could find him a good home.  what do you guys think?  i can't figure out if i want to keep my nose out of it or go with my gut and say something to her.



Dawn - I have been to one of those parties, when I was pregnant with DD2 and let me tell you, my feet were lovin' me that night.  I got some body butter which I think was some kind of cranberry.  Loved it.  We have those store in our malls I wonder if they sell that there too or just at a party.

As for Buddy, I would say something too.  I hate when people keep their dogs outside all the time.  Our neighbor had their dogs outside in the dead of winter, yes they had a doghouse but still their pen was covered with snow.  I would go for a walk and when you start talking he'll come out and then you can say something like "oh Buddy you're out here all the time".  Let us know.  We had a beagle too, I love them.


----------



## punkin413

thanks for everyone's advice on the buddy situation.  if i don't see her outside the next couple of days, i think i'm gonna leave a note on her door that if she would like for buddy to have somewhere to stay during the day, he can stay at my house.  i remembered that she told me she had kids who loved buddy so i doubt she'd want to get rid of him.  and yes, he can run right out into the road.  that's what scares me more than anything.....not to mention the 90-degree weather we have right now!  

anna already sent me pics from last night.  she is a picture FREAK....even more so than me!  anyway, look how fun!
















this was the body scrub.....i loved this stuff!  it made my arm sooooooo soft!






the body butter smelled so good we wanted to eat it.





















i just have to share a pic of becca's dog, jasmine.  she's so cute!!!!


----------



## lovealldisney

> Also, I need to get off the Diet Pepsi




DisneyGalUK:

I hear you on diet soda! I love Diet Coke! I was getting such bad heartburn and couldn't figure out what was causing it. Well as soon as I quite drinking soda. It went away and I feel less bloated and not so tired! I just did it cold turkey. It was a challenge but you can do it!! I now only have one a day with lunch. And I am ok with it I don't miss it as much as I thought I would. 




> As for the issue with Buddy, honestly, I'd say something. Maybe just strike up a conversation with her about Buddy. Pretend you have a question about something else and then casually ask her if she ever lets him in at night since you noticed him out really late. Then go from there, depending on what she says to that




punkin413: 
We have sorta the same situation at our house in Iowa. Our neighbors have a springer and it is left outside in a kennel all day and night. Even in severe weather. He doesn't clean the kennel and the dog is filthy! I have made many complaints to the human society, they come and look at the dog and tell him what he needs to do improve his living conditions but they can't fisically take the dog. Well he makes his changes before they come back and all is fine again. I feel so bad for this dog they never take it out to play and all he does is just pace in is kennel. 
I am kindof between a rock and a hard place. I want to ask about taking the dog so bad but then I think they will figure it out that we are the ones calling, and then something will happen to our property while we aren't there. 

Can you make a complaint with your police department? I think I would casually ask about the beagel then take it from there if you think it is being negeleted. I hope it all works out. 


Ok I have to tell you what happened at the Brewers game my daughter and I went to last week Friday. Well I took her to see the game for her birthday, we had outfield seats and inbetween innings she would go down and see if one of the players would throw a ball her way. ( all the kids were doing this )We had a bunch of elderly people next to us and she felt bad after a while making them stand when she would go back and forth. Well the seats behind us were empty and there were only a few elderly people at the end of this row. So she decided to climb over the back of her seat and go out that way. Well coming back to her seat the one elderly gentleman said to her and I quote "stupid girl why don't you go down your own row" She came back and started crying and told me what happened. Well I gave him my evilist glare, and was going to go say something but she told me not to for fear of us being kicked out of the game. I just told her to stay seated and when there was a break inbetween innings I would just give him the glare! Then when this group of people went out for food ect. the one couple behind us must have felt bad and had bought her a baseball. I thought that was really nice of them that made up for the mean man saying nasty things to my girl.


----------



## Wonders10

Punkin - that party looks like so much fun.  Not really the same, but there is a salon here that does just mani/pedis (some hair stuff/waxing too I think) and it's open later than most salons.  Anyway, it's like going out with the girls when you go there because included in the price is complimentary wine, champagne, water or soda.  My DSIL took me there a couple months ago and it kills me that there isn't another one closer to my house.  

Definitely stay on top of the Buddy situation - I wouldn't immediately ask if they want to give him up, offering to doggy-sit is a good idea though.  Do you think they have an electric/invisible fence and that's why he is out so often?  Either way, with summer heat, he should have some sort of shelter.  


LOTS of news on the job front this morning.  I've been off and on the phone since 9am!  My interview with the school disctrict this morning apparently went great!  She talked already with the contract company that is placing me and said she really wants me on board with her for the school year.  Truthfully this is the ideal setting for me, because I get to move out and be on my own, work in a school, and still be close to my family.  And the pay is not too bad either.  So cross your fingers - I may actually have a contract in the works by the end of the week!


----------



## UtahMama

DisneyGalUK said:


> I am having a terrible week with the healthy eating, I seem to be in a bit of a rut and cant drag myself out of it! Its only 38 days till my wedding so now is really not the time for me to be in a rut! I need to hop back onto the wagon, lose this last 2-3lbs and get some excercise done!
> Also, I need to get off the Diet Pepsi - I have no excuse for drinking as much as I have done this past few weeks, except that the bottles have been on offer (Buy one get one free) and I was powerless to resist
> I can tell I haven't been drinking any water, Im bloated and lethargic so no more pepsi for me
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day




 I hear ya!  



Maybe JUST when you feel "the headache" coming on?

The time between headaches becomes less and less.

I know for me I lost a bunch of "weight" right away from quitting, which tells me one retains a significant amount of water from diet soda. 

I don't know about you, but often times for me, diet Pepsi was drank INSTEAD of eating, so going off of it leaves you needing to figure out a better way to snack. 

You are SO going to look smokin' HOT in your wedding dress! (And on your wedding night, I'm sure!  )


----------



## DisneyLaura

lovealldisney said:


> Well coming back to her seat the one elderly gentleman said to her and I quote "stupid girl why don't you go down your own row" She came back and started crying and told me what happened. Well I gave him my evilist glare, and was going to go say something but she told me not to for fear of us being kicked out of the game. I just told her to stay seated and when there was a break inbetween innings I would just give him the glare! Then when this group of people went out for food ect. the one couple behind us must have felt bad and had bought her a baseball. I thought that was really nice of them that made up for the mean man saying nasty things to my girl.



Why are some elderely people so rude.  That was nice of the couple to do that for her, see some people are still nice.


----------



## UtahMama

Punkin!!!

You are SO cute! LOOK at YOU!!!!!  

Looks like my kind of fun! (NO KIDS!!!!)


----------



## mommaU4

DisneyGalUK said:


> I am having a terrible week with the healthy eating, I seem to be in a bit of a rut and cant drag myself out of it! Its only 38 days till my wedding so now is really not the time for me to be in a rut! I need to hop back onto the wagon, lose this last 2-3lbs and get some excercise done!
> Also, I need to get off the Diet Pepsi - I have no excuse for drinking as much as I have done this past few weeks, except that the bottles have been on offer (Buy one get one free) and I was powerless to resist
> I can tell I haven't been drinking any water, Im bloated and lethargic so no more pepsi for me
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day


Aw, hang in there! Don't be so hard on yourself. I'm having a hard time with the DP too. 

You'll do it. It takes time to break old habits. 





lovealldisney said:


> Then when this group of people went out for food ect. the one couple behind us must have felt bad and had bought her a baseball. I thought that was really nice of them that made up for the mean man saying nasty things to my girl.


That was so nice of them!  
What the heck is wrong with some people anyway?? 




Wonders10 said:


> So cross your fingers - I may actually have a contract in the works by the end of the week!


Fingers crossed!!!  




Oh and Punkin, those pics were so great. You guys all looked like you were having a blast!


----------



## LMO429

DAWN great pics! looked like so much fun!


----------



## HockeyKat

Wonders10 said:


> LOTS of news on the job front this morning.  I've been off and on the phone since 9am!  My interview with the school disctrict this morning apparently went great!  She talked already with the contract company that is placing me and said she really wants me on board with her for the school year.  Truthfully this is the ideal setting for me, because I get to move out and be on my own, work in a school, and still be close to my family.  And the pay is not too bad either.  So cross your fingers - I may actually have a contract in the works by the end of the week!



GREAT NEWS Shannon!!!  I hope it works out for you.

Dawn, too cute!!  No advice on the beagle... I hope that you can save the poor thing though, either through watching it during the day or finding a better home for it.    

I got good job news yesterday too... I have been really unhappy here for a couple of months for a multitude of reasons, and I think I might have something better, closer, and more $$ in the works.    I would love to shave my commute time to half hour a day (it is currently an hour, half hour each way, and w/ gas prices that is getting pricey!!), for one...

Anyhow, keep your fingers crossed for me.  Step 3 in the process is on Friday.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

LMO429 said:


> i hear you about being close to the wedding and getting in a rut! My friend and I were talking last night about it (we both have a wedding coming up) and we realized we are putting 2 much pressure on ourselves and it is backfiring and that is why we are eating more than we should!



Thats exactly it - the only pressure to lose the weight is coming from me, and when I have a bad day I feel 10 times worse, because of that pressure! I just need to find the right balance between the two!



lovealldisney said:


> DisneyGalUK:
> 
> I hear you on diet soda! I love Diet Coke! I was getting such bad heartburn and couldn't figure out what was causing it. Well as soon as I quite drinking soda. It went away and I feel less bloated and not so tired! I just did it cold turkey. It was a challenge but you can do it!! I now only have one a day with lunch. And I am ok with it I don't miss it as much as I thought I would.



Tomorrow is the first day of the no DP plan! If I can feel less bloated and a little more energetic it will be worth it!
Oh, and how rude can some people be?!  Your poor girl. It was so nice of the couple behind you to buy her a baseball - there are still nice people around!



Wonders10 said:


> LOTS of news on the job front this morning.  I've been off and on the phone since 9am!  My interview with the school disctrict this morning apparently went great!  She talked already with the contract company that is placing me and said she really wants me on board with her for the school year.  Truthfully this is the ideal setting for me, because I get to move out and be on my own, work in a school, and still be close to my family.  And the pay is not too bad either.  So cross your fingers - I may actually have a contract in the works by the end of the week!



 That sounds great! Fingers and toes crossed for you!



UtahMama said:


> I hear ya!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe JUST when you feel "the headache" coming on?
> 
> The time between headaches becomes less and less.
> 
> I know for me I lost a bunch of "weight" right away from quitting, which tells me one retains a significant amount of water from diet soda.
> 
> I don't know about you, but often times for me, diet Pepsi was drank INSTEAD of eating, so going off of it leaves you needing to figure out a better way to snack.
> 
> You are SO going to look smokin' HOT in your wedding dress! (And on your wedding night, I'm sure!  )



I do drink the Pepsi instead of having a snack (some kind of warped logic in my mind!), so ready for tomorrow Ive got tubs of grapes, strawberries, chopped apples to snack on instead of the pop! I'll keep an emergancy bottle, but it will just be for the headache and nothing more!
Heres hoping on the smokin' hot... 



HockeyKat said:


> I got good job news yesterday too... I have been really unhappy here for a couple of months for a multitude of reasons, and I think I might have something better, closer, and more $$ in the works.    I would love to shave my commute time to half hour a day (it is currently an hour, half hour each way, and w/ gas prices that is getting pricey!!), for one...
> 
> Anyhow, keep your fingers crossed for me.  Step 3 in the process is on Friday.



 Fingers and toes crossed for you also Kat, good luck!

Hope everyones having a great day!


----------



## DisneyLaura

HockeyKat said:


> I got good job news yesterday too... I have been really unhappy here for a couple of months for a multitude of reasons, and I think I might have something better, closer, and more $$ in the works.    I would love to shave my commute time to half hour a day (it is currently an hour, half hour each way, and w/ gas prices that is getting pricey!!), for one...
> 
> Anyhow, keep your fingers crossed for me.  Step 3 in the process is on Friday.



Fingers crossed for you Kat


----------



## Piper05

Hi everyone.  This seems like a fun thread and the motivation that I need.   I would love to join if you'll have me.  I am 31 years old, married with no kids (yet).  I am not following any particular plan, just focusing on making better food choices and exercising regularly.  I hope to lose 40 pounds by my next WDW trip in Feb.


----------



## pixie dust 112

Piper05 said:


> Hi everyone.  This seems like a fun thread and the motivation that I need.   I would love to join if you'll have me.  I am 31 years old, married with no kids (yet).  I am not following any particular plan, just focusing on making better food choices and exercising regularly.  I hope to lose 40 pounds by my next WDW trip in Feb.



 Piper05!


----------



## Piper05

pixie dust 112 said:


> Piper05!



Thank you!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

*Dawn* - That party looks like SO much fun! 

And as for Buddy, my only advice would be what's already been given. Sorry! I wish you much luck though. Poor Buddy!



DisneyGalUK said:


> I agree with mommaU4 - I would try and casually drop it into the conversation that you've seen him out really late. Can he just run into the road from where they are keeping him? Poor Buddy.
> Sorry I dont have more advice for you, it is so nice of you to look out for him and I hope you can get something worked out!
> 
> I am having a terrible week with the healthy eating, I seem to be in a bit of a rut and cant drag myself out of it! Its only 38 days till my wedding so now is really not the time for me to be in a rut! I need to hop back onto the wagon, lose this last 2-3lbs and get some excercise done!
> Also, I need to get off the Diet Pepsi - I have no excuse for drinking as much as I have done this past few weeks, except that the bottles have been on offer (Buy one get one free) and I was powerless to resist
> I can tell I haven't been drinking any water, Im bloated and lethargic so no more pepsi for me
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day



I've kicked the Diet Coke habit myself, and I have to say I feel a LOT better! 



Wonders10 said:


> LOTS of news on the job front this morning.  I've been off and on the phone since 9am!  My interview with the school disctrict this morning apparently went great!  She talked already with the contract company that is placing me and said she really wants me on board with her for the school year.  Truthfully this is the ideal setting for me, because I get to move out and be on my own, work in a school, and still be close to my family.  And the pay is not too bad either.  So cross your fingers - I may actually have a contract in the works by the end of the week!



That is good news!  Good luck to you! I hope it works out just the way you'd like. 



HockeyKat said:


> I got good job news yesterday too... I have been really unhappy here for a couple of months for a multitude of reasons, and I think I might have something better, closer, and more $$ in the works.    I would love to shave my commute time to half hour a day (it is currently an hour, half hour each way, and w/ gas prices that is getting pricey!!), for one...
> 
> Anyhow, keep your fingers crossed for me.  Step 3 in the process is on Friday.



Good luck to you too! How exciting!  



Piper05 said:


> Hi everyone.  This seems like a fun thread and the motivation that I need.   I would love to join if you'll have me.  I am 31 years old, married with no kids (yet).  I am not following any particular plan, just focusing on making better food choices and exercising regularly.  I hope to lose 40 pounds by my next WDW trip in Feb.



*Welcome!!!*


----------



## punkin413

well, i didn't see buddy at all today, so i'm hoping he was inside instead of staying outside all day.  



lovealldisney said:


> Ok I have to tell you what happened at the Brewers game my daughter and I went to last week Friday. Well I took her to see the game for her birthday, we had outfield seats and inbetween innings she would go down and see if one of the players would throw a ball her way. ( all the kids were doing this )We had a bunch of elderly people next to us and she felt bad after a while making them stand when she would go back and forth. Well the seats behind us were empty and there were only a few elderly people at the end of this row. So she decided to climb over the back of her seat and go out that way. Well coming back to her seat the one elderly gentleman said to her and I quote "stupid girl why don't you go down your own row" She came back and started crying and told me what happened. Well I gave him my evilist glare, and was going to go say something but she told me not to for fear of us being kicked out of the game. I just told her to stay seated and when there was a break inbetween innings I would just give him the glare! Then when this group of people went out for food ect. the one couple behind us must have felt bad and had bought her a baseball. I thought that was really nice of them that made up for the mean man saying nasty things to my girl.


 
that's crazy!  i don't understand why some elderly people are so mean.  i plan to be a sweet old lady that wants to give little kids hugs!     once me and anna were at a restaurant eating lunch and as we were leaving, her then-2-year-old was saying "boos coos" which is how he said blues clues.  he wasn't saying it loud b/c i don't have kids and i KNOW when kids are being loud.  anyway, this old man was sitting in the booth behind us and he looked luke dead in the eye and says, "hey, shut up."  i was on the phone with my sister and i said, "um....i gotta go.  i'll call you back" because i knew the poop was gonna hit the fan.  anna said, "sir, he's two years old."  and he goes, "children are to be seen and not heard.  he's obviously not well-trained."  and i said, "you're obviously not well-trained and you're 80 years old.  what's your excuse?"  anna was so mad she was shaking and she normally doesn't let things get to her.  he was a horrible old man.



Wonders10 said:


> LOTS of news on the job front this morning. I've been off and on the phone since 9am! My interview with the school disctrict this morning apparently went great! She talked already with the contract company that is placing me and said she really wants me on board with her for the school year. Truthfully this is the ideal setting for me, because I get to move out and be on my own, work in a school, and still be close to my family. And the pay is not too bad either. So cross your fingers - I may actually have a contract in the works by the end of the week!


 
that's great!  good luck!!!



HockeyKat said:


> I got good job news yesterday too... I have been really unhappy here for a couple of months for a multitude of reasons, and I think I might have something better, closer, and more $$ in the works. I would love to shave my commute time to half hour a day (it is currently an hour, half hour each way, and w/ gas prices that is getting pricey!!), for one...
> 
> Anyhow, keep your fingers crossed for me. Step 3 in the process is on Friday.


 
wow.....everyone is having work news!  good luck, kat!!!

i may have work news too pretty soon.  our circuit may be getting another judge and if so, i will be assigned to him/her, which means a more steady paycheck and that means ray and i can actually realistically start planning to have a kid.  exciting, huh?



Piper05 said:


> Hi everyone. This seems like a fun thread and the motivation that I need. I would love to join if you'll have me. I am 31 years old, married with no kids (yet). I am not following any particular plan, just focusing on making better food choices and exercising regularly. I hope to lose 40 pounds by my next WDW trip in Feb.


 
welcome!!!!!!


----------



## dwheatl

We're home from DL. We had a great time. Weather was beautiful, a little hot, but not too bad. I started out doing great on the eating, got progressively worse leading up to the character buffet today. Back on the wagon tomorrow.

Dawn-  (and everyone else who watches So You Think You Can Dance) DD was in California Adventure and ran into Thane. She said he was so nice, and he let her get a picture w/him. However, she won't let me post it because she doesn't want her picture up for "strangers" to see.  Funny, because I bet it goes on her MySpace page. Whatever.

The sad news is, when we got home, DS's hamster, Meeka,  had died. The girl watching him said he was fine this morning. We ended up doing the funeral and burial before we unpacked. We have no idea what happened. DH says they just sometimes have a short lifespan. 



LMO429 said:


> Anyway this is what im thinking:
> Tues night arrive check in Grand Californian..
> 
> Wednesday Breakfast with minnie at the plaza inn at 8 am....Disneyland for the day....Making PS at the Blue Bayou........is there anywhere else that is good????
> Blue Bayou is definitely the nicest restaurant there. We ate at Cafe Orleans last night, and it was delicious. We sat right by the Rivers of America, looking out at Tom Sawyer Island and the Haunted Mansion. I had the Monte Cristo sandwich and DH had the ratatouille. No food porn because DD took off with the camera.
> Thursday California Adventure....Which place is better for dinner the Vineyard Room or the Country trattoria?????We really liked the trattoria last year, but this year it wasn't as good. The breadsticks were old and rubbery, and the service was slow. We haven't tried the Vineyard Room, but it looks beautiful.
> 
> Friday wake up later breakfast at the storyteller cafe...disneyland to go over what we have not finished...
> 
> Sat wake up later go back to California Adventure if we feel we finished everything we may go to knotts berry farms???
> 
> obviously my plan is no where near done???  just an outline really any thoughts from you disneyland peep experts??????If they have Fantasmic or the Electrical Parade (I'm not sure in Oct.) they have special areas with dessert while viewing. I think they are pretty pricey, but for a honeymoon they might be worth it. And the one thing I would say not to miss is the show at the Golden Horseshoe, called Billy Hill and the Hillbillies. It changes from show to show, but it is always pants-wettingly funny. We went yesterday morning for the first show, then took our kids (age  18 and 20) in the afternoon, and they loved it too.


 If you go to Knott's DO NOT RIDE PONY EXPRESS! It's horribly painful, and when it jerks, it squeezes you. DD and I couldn't breathe, and the last jerk of the ride squeezed the pee out of the girl in front of us. It was all I could do not to have the same accident myself. Good thing I had passed on the fried chicken and boysenberry punch.




Wonders10 said:


> LOTS of news on the job front this morning.  I've been off and on the phone since 9am!  My interview with the school disctrict this morning apparently went great!  She talked already with the contract company that is placing me and said she really wants me on board with her for the school year.  Truthfully this is the ideal setting for me, because I get to move out and be on my own, work in a school, and still be close to my family.  And the pay is not too bad either.  So cross your fingers - I may actually have a contract in the works by the end of the week!


  Good luck, Shannon!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Welcome home Danielle!  I midded ya!  Glad you had a god time.


----------



## punkin413

dwheatl said:


> Dawn- (and everyone else who watches So You Think You Can Dance) DD was in California Adventure and ran into Thane. She said he was so nice, and he let her get a picture w/him. However, she won't let me post it because she doesn't want her picture up for "strangers" to see. Funny, because I bet it goes on her MySpace page. Whatever.


 
that's so cool!!!  he seems like a nice guy.  there are lots of talented dancers on there this year - it's hard to decide who has to go now!

oh, and welcome home, by the way!  glad you had safe travels and a good time.  sorry about the hamster.


----------



## MA pigletfan

punkin413 said:


> that's crazy!  i don't understand why some elderly people are so mean.  i plan to be a sweet old lady that wants to give little kids hugs!     once me and anna were at a restaurant eating lunch and as we were leaving, her then-2-year-old was saying "boos coos" which is how he said blues clues.  he wasn't saying it loud b/c i don't have kids and i KNOW when kids are being loud.  anyway, this old man was sitting in the booth behind us and he looked luke dead in the eye and says, "hey, shut up."  i was on the phone with my sister and i said, "um....i gotta go.  i'll call you back" because i knew the poop was gonna hit the fan.  anna said, "sir, he's two years old."  and he goes, "children are to be seen and not heard.  he's obviously not well-trained."  and i said, "you're obviously not well-trained and you're 80 years old.  what's your excuse?"  anna was so mad she was shaking and she normally doesn't let things get to her.  he was a horrible old man.


Anna's comeback was excellent.
also..YAY for teh possible exciting work news.. 



dwheatl said:


> We're home from DL. We had a great time. Weather was beautiful, a little hot, but not too bad. I started out doing great on the eating, got progressively worse leading up to the character buffet today. Back on the wagon tomorrow.
> 
> Dawn-  (and everyone else who watches So You Think You Can Dance) DD was in California Adventure and ran into Thane. She said he was so nice, and he let her get a picture w/him. However, she won't let me post it because she doesn't want her picture up for "strangers" to see.  Funny, because I bet it goes on her MySpace page. Whatever.
> 
> The sad news is, when we got home, DS's hamster, Meeka,  had died. The girl watching him said he was fine this morning. We ended up doing the funeral and burial before we unpacked. We have no idea what happened. DH says they just sometimes have a short lifespan.
> 
> If you go to Knott's DO NOT RIDE PONY EXPRESS! It's horribly painful, and when it jerks, it squeezes you. DD and I couldn't breathe, and the last jerk of the ride squeezed the pee out of the girl in front of us. It was all I could do not to have the same accident myself. Good thing I had passed on the fried chicken and boysenberry punch.
> 
> 
> Good luck, Shannon!


sorry about the hamster 
YAY for seeing Thayne though..he seems super nice..i would have asked him to do a leap !  
I am loving your DL advice you are giving lauren..i am going to steal the info for my trip too hahahh!  I am def. going to make pS for Blue Bayou and maybe Napa Rose, since we will be right there at the GCH...i can't wait!



punkin413 said:


> there are lots of talented dancers on there this year - it's hard to decide who has to go now!



I agree~ I do not like that comfort had to come back, but i must say she was pretty good last night at least. .

happy weigh in eve..i KNOW there will be a gain from my birthday exploits but that is ok..i will own it and work for a nice loss for next week...


----------



## lovealldisney

> Originally Posted by Wonders10
> 
> LOTS of news on the job front this morning. I've been off and on the phone since 9am! My interview with the school disctrict this morning apparently went great! She talked already with the contract company that is placing me and said she really wants me on board with her for the school year. Truthfully this is the ideal setting for me, because I get to move out and be on my own, work in a school, and still be close to my family. And the pay is not too bad either. So cross your fingers - I may actually have a contract in the works by the end of the week!




      

*GOOD LUCK!!! I hope it all works out for you!!! Keep us posted!! *





> that's crazy! i don't understand why some elderly people are so mean. i plan to be a sweet old lady that wants to give little kids hugs!  once me and anna were at a restaurant eating lunch and as we were leaving, her then-2-year-old was saying "boos coos" which is how he said blues clues. he wasn't saying it loud b/c i don't have kids and i KNOW when kids are being loud. anyway, this old man was sitting in the booth behind us and he looked luke dead in the eye and says, "hey, shut up." i was on the phone with my sister and i said, "um....i gotta go. i'll call you back" because i knew the poop was gonna hit the fan. anna said, "sir, he's two years old." and he goes, "children are to be seen and not heard. he's obviously not well-trained." and i said, "you're obviously not well-trained and you're 80 years old. what's your excuse?" anna was so mad she was shaking and she normally doesn't let things get to her. he was a horrible old man.




I think some people reach an age where they think just are entitled to say and get what they want. They probably think I have reached an age where they think they earned the right to have things they want NOW! I am seeing it more and more with my MOTHER IN LAW!! Some times she drives me crazy!! 




> Hi everyone. This seems like a fun thread and the motivation that I need. I would love to join if you'll have me. I am 31 years old, married with no kids (yet). I am not following any particular plan, just focusing on making better food choices and exercising regularly. I hope to lose 40 pounds by my next WDW trip in Feb.




 

I am kinda new to the thread to! Everyone here is so nice! I am sure someone can explain how things work here better than me about the whole weight loss challenge ect..
Well a little about myself I am married with 2 kids! One is 15 and the other just turned 12 July 2nd! I hope to lose at least 20 to 30 pounds but have really not set a goal weight date. I do keep track of my calories and exercise at least 3 times a week!  Oh and I turned the dreaded 40   this year! 
We have a second home in Iowa we are rehabing for our future retirement ( I should say my husbands retirement he can retire in 9 years! ) Oh and I love disney and my husband not so much! I know the horror!


----------



## UtahMama

Piper05 said:


> Hi everyone.  This seems like a fun thread and the motivation that I need.   I would love to join if you'll have me.  I am 31 years old, married with no kids (yet).  I am not following any particular plan, just focusing on making better food choices and exercising regularly.  I hope to lose 40 pounds by my next WDW trip in Feb.



Welcome! Of course we'll have you!

40 pounds by February sounds very do-able!

You can do it!!!


----------



## honeymo78

So I'm still managing to gain weight, ugh.  I'm back up to 207 fully dressed for work (no shoes).  I've got to excercise some self control - and maybe pick up a pack of gum so I can chew that when I'm bored and snacky at work.  Worktime snacks and weekend eating out seem to be my downfall.  The last time I lost a significant amt of weight I did fine eating out once or twice a week as long as I kept the rest of my food in check but that's clearly not happening right now.  

I think I need to find something else for breakfast so I can cut out some cals, while the bagel or muffin is yummy, I know I could cut about 200 cals a day by switching to something else - something filling and portable but low in calories.  Perhaps I'll go back to yogurt, although I tend to tire of that pretty quickly.  I just bought another 2 weeks worth of LC while it was on sale so I'm set for lunch.


----------



## lovealldisney

I





> think I need to find something else for breakfast so I can cut out some cals, while the bagel or muffin is yummy, I know I could cut about 200 cals a day by switching to something else - something filling and portable but low in calories. Perhaps I'll go back to yogurt, although I tend to tire of that pretty quickly. I just bought another 2 weeks worth of LC while it was on sale so I'm set for lunch.



Some things I like for breakfast that is filling are:

Oatmeal 

Strawberries with yoplait light vanilla thick and creamy yogurt with 3/4 of bran cereal. I like to layer this like a parfait. 

Whole wheat toast with low sugar jam 

I tend to stick with those things and I rotate them so it doesn't get boring. 

I also never let myself get hungry cause if I do then I tend to just binge on things that are not good for me. 
So mid morning I will either have some fruit or yogurt or a few cracker with peanut butter. That will usually hold me over to lunch.


----------



## LMO429

lovealldisney said:


> I
> 
> Some things I like for breakfast that is filling are:
> 
> Oatmeal
> 
> Strawberries with yoplait light vanilla thick and creamy yogurt with 3/4 of bran cereal. I like to layer this like a parfait.
> 
> Whole wheat toast with low sugar jam
> 
> I tend to stick with those things and I rotate them so it doesn't get boring.
> 
> I also never let myself get hungry cause if I do then I tend to just binge on things that are not good for me.
> So mid morning I will either have some fruit or yogurt or a few cracker with peanut butter. That will usually hold me over to lunch.



weight watchers has a 2 point bagel, they are fairly big in size and you can put whatever you want on for breakfast..i love them!


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps!

I was out one night and there is alot to catch up on! I was a good girl last night we went to the Billy Joel Concert at shea Stadium last night and all i ate was a soft pretzel and one smirnoff ice...not bad at all....

the concert was unbelievable, billy joel sounded great! and it was amazing to hear 55,000 plus people singing Piano Man at the same time, he didnt even need to sing it,,,it was so cool!


----------



## honeymo78

lovealldisney said:


> I
> 
> Some things I like for breakfast that is filling are:
> 
> Oatmeal
> 
> Strawberries with yoplait light vanilla thick and creamy yogurt with 3/4 of bran cereal. I like to layer this like a parfait.
> 
> Whole wheat toast with low sugar jam
> 
> I tend to stick with those things and I rotate them so it doesn't get boring.
> 
> I also never let myself get hungry cause if I do then I tend to just binge on things that are not good for me.
> So mid morning I will either have some fruit or yogurt or a few cracker with peanut butter. That will usually hold me over to lunch.



I forgot about oatmeal - I think I could manage to make that at work - either with hot water from the water cooler or in the microwave - at that stuff is definitely filling.  Maybe I'll grab a small jar of pb and add a tsp of that too plain oatmeal-yummy.  I'm never hungry before I get to work so I don't eat until 7:30/8 instead of 6am when I'm still at home.  That limits me a bit on what I can make - no toast, cereal (unless I buy the milk daily) or anything requiring some kitchen prep.  

My major snack time at work is 2-6.  I'm tired and ready to go home at that point.  I've got some granola bars but its so easy to run to the vending machine or the little shop downstairs and get something unhealthy.  Maybe I need to pick up some 100 cal packs again since I can eat them one piece at a time and stretch it out.  There's also a trader joe's nearby and they sell bags of presliced apples with 3 servings in a bag/60 cals each.  Its a few dollars and then i don't have to do any prep, plus its fruit rather than some processed snack.  
Hmm, I think a trader joe's run is on the agenda for this afternoon - I could get apples, oatmeal and maybe even the pb (unless its all that natural stuff I don't really care for).

Thanks for the suggestions, you've sparked some ideas for me.


----------



## mousehouselover

Hi all~

I've had a busy couple of weeks; I haven't had much time to myself, let alone to get on the internet. I've worke extra and I have to sew clothes for the Ren Faire, all my kids outgrew their last set........ 

I've been doing ok. I'm eating pretty well and I decided to try the gym again. 

Our photopass disc came last week, I gave it to our friends so they can copy their pix off it. 'll have it back next week so I can post a few pix. 

I have to get to work......... I really need a day off, I worked 45 hrs the last 2 weeks. The pay check will be nice but I got real sick of seeing the same 4 walls after a couple of 10 hr days.

Honey/Stephanie~ I've taken milk in a rubbermaid bowl with a screw on lid and had the cereal in a plastic baggie. Right now I have a whole box of spoon size shreded wheat in my desk that I snack on in the evening if I get hungry. I have 100 cal packs and a jar of peanuts as well. The peanuts are a bit dangerous though since there is so much fat in them. Its easy to breeze through at least one serving.......


----------



## lovealldisney

I





> forgot about oatmeal - I think I could manage to make that at work - either with hot water from the water cooler or in the microwave - at that stuff is definitely filling. Maybe I'll grab a small jar of pb and add a tsp of that too plain oatmeal-yummy. I'm never hungry before I get to work so I don't eat until 7:30/8 instead of 6am when I'm still at home. That limits me a bit on what I can make - no toast, cereal (unless I buy the milk daily) or anything requiring some kitchen prep.
> 
> My major snack time at work is 2-6. I'm tired and ready to go home at that point. I've got some granola bars but its so easy to run to the vending machine or the little shop downstairs and get something unhealthy. Maybe I need to pick up some 100 cal packs again since I can eat them one piece at a time and stretch it out. There's also a trader joe's nearby and they sell bags of presliced apples with 3 servings in a bag/60 cals each. Its a few dollars and then i don't have to do any prep, plus its fruit rather than some processed snack.
> Hmm, I think a trader joe's run is on the agenda for this afternoon - I could get apples, oatmeal and maybe even the pb (unless its all that natural stuff I don't really care for).




Great ideas! I like to buy the Quaker take heart oatmeal I love the blueberry and golden maple. I like my oatmeal a little sweeter so I add two packets of nutra sweet to it. 

Fruit is always a good thing to snack on! I like to keep at my desk to canned fruit that is in light syrup for emergencies.   Oh and 98% fat free popcorn! That will fill you up! If you don't have a microwave at work you can pop it the night before and just put it in a ziploc!


----------



## Wonders10

LMO429 said:


> weight watchers has a 2 point bagel, they are fairly big in size and you can put whatever you want on for breakfast..i love them!



Weight watchers also has 1 point english muffins that aren't too bad.  Or the original Thomas' english muffins are also 2 pts as well.  

Sometimes I have some dry cereal (as in no milk) and a piece of fruit, like a banana.  Especially if I'm eating breakfast in the car (which I often did when I had to be at work early).


Ok, well more news on the job front.  My former internship supervisor (the nice one, not the crazy one) originally offered me a job when I finished school but couldn't guarantee anything and then I hadn't heard from her in awhile so I started looking elsewhere.  Well, she started shaking in her boots when she found out I was getting close to taking offers from other people and has now offered me a contract to work in her office until a school position becomes available (which she says should be within the first few weeks of the new school year).   The pay is the highest yet, and I trust her and know what she is like as a boss and supervisor.  I have a meeting with her on Wednesday to sign a contract.  I still don't feel like it's real because I'm not 100% where I'm going to be but I know that I will have a job.  I think I'm making a really good decision to get my career started.  Hopefully I will know what school I end up at because I want to get an apartment soon!  I'm so excited to get my own place - finally!

And I have been super bad with the food - making stupid choices and not writing anything down.  I need to get back on track because I know I'm gaining too much - my clothes are getting very tight.


----------



## pixie dust 112

Wonders10 said:


> Weight watchers also has 1 point english muffins that aren't too bad.  Or the original Thomas' english muffins are also 2 pts as well.
> 
> Sometimes I have some dry cereal (as in no milk) and a piece of fruit, like a banana.  Especially if I'm eating breakfast in the car (which I often did when I had to be at work early).
> 
> 
> Ok, well more news on the job front.  My former internship supervisor (the nice one, not the crazy one) originally offered me a job when I finished school but couldn't guarantee anything and then I hadn't heard from her in awhile so I started looking elsewhere.  Well, she started shaking in her boots when she found out I was getting close to taking offers from other people and has now offered me a contract to work in her office until a school position becomes available (which she says should be within the first few weeks of the new school year).   The pay is the highest yet, and I trust her and know what she is like as a boss and supervisor.  I have a meeting with her on Wednesday to sign a contract.  I still don't feel like it's real because I'm not 100% where I'm going to be but I know that I will have a job.  I think I'm making a really good decision to get my career started.  Hopefully I will know what school I end up at because I want to get an apartment soon!  I'm so excited to get my own place - finally!
> 
> And I have been super bad with the food - making stupid choices and not writing anything down.  I need to get back on track because I know I'm gaining too much - my clothes are getting very tight.



Congratulations!

I'm so with you on the stupid food choices and not jounaling!  If it idsd edible and it is near me...I am going to eat it!


----------



## mommaU4

punkin413 said:


> well, i didn't see buddy at all today, so i'm hoping he was inside instead of staying outside all day.


Maybe that's a good sign and hopefully he's going ok. 




dwheatl said:


> We're home from DL. We had a great time. Weather was beautiful, a little hot, but not too bad. I started out doing great on the eating, got progressively worse leading up to the character buffet today. Back on the wagon tomorrow.


Welcome back!!






lovealldisney said:


> I
> 
> Some things I like for breakfast that is filling are:
> 
> Oatmeal
> 
> Strawberries with yoplait light vanilla thick and creamy yogurt with 3/4 of bran cereal. I like to layer this like a parfait.
> 
> Whole wheat toast with low sugar jam


Those all sound like good ideas! Thanks!




LMO429 said:


> the concert was unbelievable, billy joel sounded great! and it was amazing to hear 55,000 plus people singing Piano Man at the same time, he didnt even need to sing it,,,it was so cool!


That sound so cool!!  




Wonders10 said:


> Ok, well more news on the job front.  My former internship supervisor (the nice one, not the crazy one) originally offered me a job when I finished school but couldn't guarantee anything and then I hadn't heard from her in awhile so I started looking elsewhere.  Well, she started shaking in her boots when she found out I was getting close to taking offers from other people and has now offered me a contract to work in her office until a school position becomes available (which she says should be within the first few weeks of the new school year).   The pay is the highest yet, and I trust her and know what she is like as a boss and supervisor.  I have a meeting with her on Wednesday to sign a contract.  I still don't feel like it's real because I'm not 100% where I'm going to be but I know that I will have a job.  I think I'm making a really good decision to get my career started.  Hopefully I will know what school I end up at because I want to get an apartment soon!  I'm so excited to get my own place - finally!


Wow, good for you!! Sounds like it all worked out great. Good luck and I hope you are able to find a nice place when you start apartment hunting.


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

Piper05 said:


> Hi everyone.  This seems like a fun thread and the motivation that I need.   I would love to join if you'll have me.  I am 31 years old, married with no kids (yet).  I am not following any particular plan, just focusing on making better food choices and exercising regularly.  I hope to lose 40 pounds by my next WDW trip in Feb.







Wonders10 said:


> Ok, well more news on the job front.  My former internship supervisor (the nice one, not the crazy one) originally offered me a job when I finished school but couldn't guarantee anything and then I hadn't heard from her in awhile so I started looking elsewhere.  Well, she started shaking in her boots when she found out I was getting close to taking offers from other people and has now offered me a contract to work in her office until a school position becomes available (which she says should be within the first few weeks of the new school year).   The pay is the highest yet, and I trust her and know what she is like as a boss and supervisor.  I have a meeting with her on Wednesday to sign a contract.  I still don't feel like it's real because I'm not 100% where I'm going to be but I know that I will have a job.  I think I'm making a really good decision to get my career started.  Hopefully I will know what school I end up at because I want to get an apartment soon!  I'm so excited to get my own place - finally!



*Congratulations!!!*


----------



## MA pigletfan

Wonders10 said:


> Weight watchers also has 1 point english muffins that aren't too bad.  Or the original Thomas' english muffins are also 2 pts as well.
> 
> Sometimes I have some dry cereal (as in no milk) and a piece of fruit, like a banana.  Especially if I'm eating breakfast in the car (which I often did when I had to be at work early).
> 
> 
> Ok, well more news on the job front.  My former internship supervisor (the nice one, not the crazy one) originally offered me a job when I finished school but couldn't guarantee anything and then I hadn't heard from her in awhile so I started looking elsewhere.  Well, she started shaking in her boots when she found out I was getting close to taking offers from other people and has now offered me a contract to work in her office until a school position becomes available (which she says should be within the first few weeks of the new school year).   The pay is the highest yet, and I trust her and know what she is like as a boss and supervisor.  I have a meeting with her on Wednesday to sign a contract.  I still don't feel like it's real because I'm not 100% where I'm going to be but I know that I will have a job.  I think I'm making a really good decision to get my career started.  Hopefully I will know what school I end up at because I want to get an apartment soon!  I'm so excited to get my own place - finally!
> 
> And I have been super bad with the food - making stupid choices and not writing anything down.  I need to get back on track because I know I'm gaining too much - my clothes are getting very tight.



Shannon that is great news!!!! good luck..i can't wait to hear about all the fun stories when you get your own place


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Piper05 said:


> Hi everyone.  This seems like a fun thread and the motivation that I need.   I would love to join if you'll have me.  I am 31 years old, married with no kids (yet).  I am not following any particular plan, just focusing on making better food choices and exercising regularly.  I hope to lose 40 pounds by my next WDW trip in Feb.



 This is a great group, and 40 pounds is definately do-able - Welcome aboard!



dwheatl said:


> We're home from DL. We had a great time. Weather was beautiful, a little hot, but not too bad. I started out doing great on the eating, got progressively worse leading up to the character buffet today. Back on the wagon tomorrow.
> 
> 
> The sad news is, when we got home, DS's hamster, Meeka,  had died. The girl watching him said he was fine this morning. We ended up doing the funeral and burial before we unpacked. We have no idea what happened. DH says they just sometimes have a short lifespan.



Welcome back! So sorry about your hamster  



LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> I was out one night and there is alot to catch up on! I was a good girl last night we went to the Billy Joel Concert at shea Stadium last night and all i ate was a soft pretzel and one smirnoff ice...not bad at all....
> 
> the concert was unbelievable, billy joel sounded great! and it was amazing to hear 55,000 plus people singing Piano Man at the same time, he didnt even need to sing it,,,it was so cool!



I  Billy Joel! I saw him in Manchester when he toured the UK last time, and my friend saw him in NY - Madison Square Garden I think? He was so great live!



Wonders10 said:


> Ok, well more news on the job front.  My former internship supervisor (the nice one, not the crazy one) originally offered me a job when I finished school but couldn't guarantee anything and then I hadn't heard from her in awhile so I started looking elsewhere.  Well, she started shaking in her boots when she found out I was getting close to taking offers from other people and has now offered me a contract to work in her office until a school position becomes available (which she says should be within the first few weeks of the new school year).   The pay is the highest yet, and I trust her and know what she is like as a boss and supervisor.  I have a meeting with her on Wednesday to sign a contract.  I still don't feel like it's real because I'm not 100% where I'm going to be but I know that I will have a job.  I think I'm making a really good decision to get my career started.  Hopefully I will know what school I end up at because I want to get an apartment soon!  I'm so excited to get my own place - finally!



 Congratulations on the job offer!

Im weighing in and posting my weight early this week - I wont be around tomorrow because we are going to watch the Cricket - How very English of me!  

Im a *SAMER* - very much expected!
Today was my first day without Diet Pepsi - went better than I expected! I had half a glass this afternoon to combat the headache I had coming on but apart from that - nothing!  
Im hoping for better numbers next week after going cold turkey on the DP!  

Hope everyones having a great day, and have a fantastic weigh in tomorrow! I'll check in later in the evening tomorrow!


----------



## DisneyLaura

Piper05 said:


> Hi everyone.  This seems like a fun thread and the motivation that I need.   I would love to join if you'll have me.  I am 31 years old, married with no kids (yet).  I am not following any particular plan, just focusing on making better food choices and exercising regularly.  I hope to lose 40 pounds by my next WDW trip in Feb.



Welcome to the gang



punkin413 said:


> once me and anna were at a restaurant eating lunch and as we were leaving, her then-2-year-old was saying "boos coos" which is how he said blues clues.  he wasn't saying it loud b/c i don't have kids and i KNOW when kids are being loud.  anyway, this old man was sitting in the booth behind us and he looked luke dead in the eye and says, "hey, shut up."  i was on the phone with my sister and i said, "um....i gotta go.  i'll call you back" because i knew the poop was gonna hit the fan.  anna said, "sir, he's two years old."  and he goes, "children are to be seen and not heard.  he's obviously not well-trained."  and i said, "you're obviously not well-trained and you're 80 years old.  what's your excuse?"  anna was so mad she was shaking and she normally doesn't let things get to her.  he was a horrible old man.



Something similar happened to me with my sons in a doctor's office.  He told me if I put my magazine down and watched them they would behave.  My sons who were 1 and 3 at the time were just walking around a waiting room and getting books and then coming back to me and sitting next to me.  They weren't yelling or running.  I too was shaking and was in tears by the time I spoke with the girls at the desk when I asked them to reschedule my appointment, because I was so mad.  They put me in a room and every person thay came in said they were sorry even the doctor.  He eventually left because he probably got mad that they put me in a room before him  



dwheatl said:


> We're home from DL.



Welcome home.  So sorry to hear about the hamster.



lovealldisney said:


> I
> Strawberries with yoplait light vanilla thick and creamy yogurt with 3/4 of bran cereal. I like to layer this like a parfait.



This sounds really good.



LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> I was out one night and there is alot to catch up on! I was a good girl last night we went to the Billy Joel Concert at shea Stadium last night and all i ate was a soft pretzel and one smirnoff ice...not bad at all....
> 
> the concert was unbelievable, billy joel sounded great! and it was amazing to hear 55,000 plus people singing Piano Man at the same time, he didnt even need to sing it,,,it was so cool!



That would have been great to see, my brother was supposed to go see him, I wonder if he did.  I love Billy Joel.



Wonders10 said:


> Ok, well more news on the job front.  My former internship supervisor (the nice one, not the crazy one) originally offered me a job when I finished school but couldn't guarantee anything and then I hadn't heard from her in awhile so I started looking elsewhere.  Well, she started shaking in her boots when she found out I was getting close to taking offers from other people and has now offered me a contract to work in her office until a school position becomes available (which she says should be within the first few weeks of the new school year).   The pay is the highest yet, and I trust her and know what she is like as a boss and supervisor.  I have a meeting with her on Wednesday to sign a contract.  I still don't feel like it's real because I'm not 100% where I'm going to be but I know that I will have a job.  I think I'm making a really good decision to get my career started.  Hopefully I will know what school I end up at because I want to get an apartment soon!  I'm so excited to get my own place - finally!
> 
> And I have been super bad with the food - making stupid choices and not writing anything down.  I need to get back on track because I know I'm gaining too much - my clothes are getting very tight.



That's great news. I'm so excited for you.  I'm waiting for news on getting my old job back, just one night a week to start at the hospital doing medical transcription.



DisneyGalUK said:


> Im a *SAMER* - very much expected!
> Today was my first day without Diet Pepsi - went better than I expected! I had half a glass this afternoon to combat the headache I had coming on but apart from that - nothing!
> Im hoping for better numbers next week after going cold turkey on the DP!
> 
> Hope everyones having a great day, and have a fantastic weigh in tomorrow! I'll check in later in the evening tomorrow!



I try only to have one diet caffeine free pepsi a day (I buy the cans, it more control for me than a bottle) at dinner, sometimes I do two.


----------



## monarch1996

Hi...just jumping right in here...hoping to get the motivation I need to get back on track.  I was doing really good at the beginning of the year, exercising, eating right and I lost 15 lbs.  Which I'm thrilled about!!!  I really only wanted to lose another 5-10lbs but more importantly I wanted to stay healthy.  Unfortunately, I can't seem to get back on track.  Once the kids finished with school and are home now (as well as my DH since he's a teacher), I just can't seem to get motivated to exercise and I'm back to my bad snacking habits.  Luckily I haven't really gained any weight back but I'm back to feeling yucky and sluggish  

Any words of wisdom to help me get my motivation back???


----------



## UtahMama

Wonders10 said:


> Ok, well more news on the job front.  My former internship supervisor (the nice one, not the crazy one) originally offered me a job when I finished school but couldn't guarantee anything and then I hadn't heard from her in awhile so I started looking elsewhere.  Well, she started shaking in her boots when she found out I was getting close to taking offers from other people and has now offered me a contract to work in her office until a school position becomes available (which she says should be within the first few weeks of the new school year).   The pay is the highest yet, and I trust her and know what she is like as a boss and supervisor.  I have a meeting with her on Wednesday to sign a contract.  I still don't feel like it's real because I'm not 100% where I'm going to be but I know that I will have a job.  I think I'm making a really good decision to get my career started.  Hopefully I will know what school I end up at because I want to get an apartment soon!  I'm so excited to get my own place - finally!
> 
> And I have been super bad with the food - making stupid choices and not writing anything down.  I need to get back on track because I know I'm gaining too much - my clothes are getting very tight.



HEYYY! That's awesome! (Not the food choices, the JOB!  ) 
You're all grow'd up!  

Be good to yourself, Shannon! You rock star! 



DisneyGalUK said:


> Im weighing in and posting my weight early this week - I wont be around tomorrow because we are going to watch the Cricket - How very English of me!
> 
> Im a *SAMER* - very much expected!
> Today was my first day without Diet Pepsi - went better than I expected! I had half a glass this afternoon to combat the headache I had coming on but apart from that - nothing!
> Im hoping for better numbers next week after going cold turkey on the DP!
> 
> Hope everyones having a great day, and have a fantastic weigh in tomorrow! I'll check in later in the evening tomorrow!



Next week is YOUR week, Miss NoHooch!  

I wrote your early number down. 



monarch1996 said:


> Hi...just jumping right in here...hoping to get the motivation I need to get back on track.  I was doing really good at the beginning of the year, exercising, eating right and I lost 15 lbs.  Which I'm thrilled about!!!  I really only wanted to lose another 5-10lbs but more importantly I wanted to stay healthy.  Unfortunately, I can't seem to get back on track.  Once the kids finished with school and are home now (as well as my DH since he's a teacher), I just can't seem to get motivated to exercise and I'm back to my bad snacking habits.  Luckily I haven't really gained any weight back but I'm back to feeling yucky and sluggish
> 
> Any words of wisdom to help me get my motivation back???



Yay! Welcome! 

Words of Wisdom? Goal'd Peeps will have to be the wise-words-givers. 
We have several at goal or near it or hovering within a few pounds of their goals.

My only things I can no passionately with 100% certainty say are the following:

1. You have to exercise! I fought this forever, because I was previously able to lose without it. I ended up thinner but VERY flabby. I am seeing a HUGE difference since I've been going to the gym every day (missed only 2 this month so far) but the previous flab is now being aggressively targeted.

2. set goals. We are huge on mini goals here.

3. Water. (or in my case sometimes Crystal Lite or Propel)
Ugh, I wish it were not true but soda pop is the devil -even diet soda. Last April I started eating better and gradually cut out diet Pepsi and lost 20 pounds in that month. 

4. Support! Hey, we're FREE! Vent, blog, whatever you want! "Use Us!"



*There's my "words of wisdom". And Welcome again!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

My work day snacks - fruit, almonds, yogurt, sugar free pudding, and today - veggies with light sour cream w/garlic salt and dill - yum! 

Speaking of which, I ate REALLY well today, and I walked for 15 minutes at lunch and 45 minutes when I got home. I feel GOOD about today's efforts!  



punkin413 said:


> well, i didn't see buddy at all today, so i'm hoping he was inside instead of staying outside all day.
> 
> 
> that's crazy!  i don't understand why some elderly people are so mean.  i plan to be a sweet old lady that wants to give little kids hugs!     once me and anna were at a restaurant eating lunch and as we were leaving, her then-2-year-old was saying "boos coos" which is how he said blues clues.  he wasn't saying it loud b/c i don't have kids and i KNOW when kids are being loud.  anyway, this old man was sitting in the booth behind us and he looked luke dead in the eye and says, "hey, shut up."  i was on the phone with my sister and i said, "um....i gotta go.  i'll call you back" because i knew the poop was gonna hit the fan.  anna said, "sir, he's two years old."  and he goes, "children are to be seen and not heard.  he's obviously not well-trained."  and i said, "you're obviously not well-trained and you're 80 years old.  what's your excuse?"  anna was so mad she was shaking and she normally doesn't let things get to her.  he was a horrible old man.
> 
> 
> i may have work news too pretty soon.  our circuit may be getting another judge and if so, i will be assigned to him/her, which means a more steady paycheck and that means ray and i can actually realistically start planning to have a kid.  exciting, huh?



Good news on Buddy - at least for the time being. I hope it continues. 

Great comeback there! Why are some people like that?!?

Good luck on the work news! I hope it works out for you! 



dwheatl said:


> Dawn-  (and everyone else who watches So You Think You Can Dance) DD was in California Adventure and ran into Thane. She said he was so nice, and he let her get a picture w/him. However, she won't let me post it because she doesn't want her picture up for "strangers" to see.  Funny, because I bet it goes on her MySpace page. Whatever.
> 
> The sad news is, when we got home, DS's hamster, Meeka,  had died. The girl watching him said he was fine this morning. We ended up doing the funeral and burial before we unpacked. We have no idea what happened. DH says they just sometimes have a short lifespan.



Welcome home! I'm sorry to hear about the hamster.  

That is very cool about Thane though! He does seem nice. There is So much talent on that show this year. Dawn's right. It's getting hard to pick who should go! 



Wonders10 said:


> Ok, well more news on the job front.  My former internship supervisor (the nice one, not the crazy one) originally offered me a job when I finished school but couldn't guarantee anything and then I hadn't heard from her in awhile so I started looking elsewhere.  Well, she started shaking in her boots when she found out I was getting close to taking offers from other people and has now offered me a contract to work in her office until a school position becomes available (which she says should be within the first few weeks of the new school year).   The pay is the highest yet, and I trust her and know what she is like as a boss and supervisor.  I have a meeting with her on Wednesday to sign a contract.  I still don't feel like it's real because I'm not 100% where I'm going to be but I know that I will have a job.  I think I'm making a really good decision to get my career started.  Hopefully I will know what school I end up at because I want to get an apartment soon!  I'm so excited to get my own place - finally!
> 
> And I have been super bad with the food - making stupid choices and not writing anything down.  I need to get back on track because I know I'm gaining too much - my clothes are getting very tight.



Congrats on the good job news! 

And I think Wendy said it best. Be good to yourself girl! 



monarch1996 said:


> Hi...just jumping right in here...hoping to get the motivation I need to get back on track.  I was doing really good at the beginning of the year, exercising, eating right and I lost 15 lbs.  Which I'm thrilled about!!!  I really only wanted to lose another 5-10lbs but more importantly I wanted to stay healthy.  Unfortunately, I can't seem to get back on track.  Once the kids finished with school and are home now (as well as my DH since he's a teacher), I just can't seem to get motivated to exercise and I'm back to my bad snacking habits.  Luckily I haven't really gained any weight back but I'm back to feeling yucky and sluggish
> 
> Any words of wisdom to help me get my motivation back???



*Welcome!!! *


----------



## Piper05

UtahMama said:


> Welcome! Of course we'll have you!
> 
> 40 pounds by February sounds very do-able!
> 
> You can do it!!!



Thanks for the kind words!  I feel so honored!  Your trip report was the first one I ever read.  Your little girl reminds me of my 3 year old niece.  We call her "Pissy", too.


----------



## Piper05

Thanks to the following for such warm welcomes:

Disneyfreak92, Dawn - (I am reading your anniver. TR now and lovin it  )
lovealldisney, my2boysrtwicethefun, DisneyGalUK, and DisneyLaura


----------



## LMO429

Wonders CONGRATS!!!!!

PIPER WELCOME!!!!  

I was super busy today, I got my wedding invitations today they came out MARVELOUS!!! I wanted something different and compact..I will take pics and post possibly tomorrow..Once I got the invitations I had to bring them to the calligrapher...still managed to squeeze in a Barrys Boot Camp this morning!!! OMG!!! that workout KILLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Another busy weekend coming up AGAIN,,,SHOCKER!!! Tomorrow we got tixx to see Dark Knight on the IMAX, Saturday we got the Yankee Game, and Sun a BBQ I am preparing myself from now and trying to think about what I am going to eat before I go and get places to avoid my weekend slipups..its 10 weeks till the wedding and its crunch time PeepS!!!!


----------



## dwheatl

lovealldisney said:


> We have a second home in Iowa we are rehabing for our future retirement ( I should say my husbands retirement he can retire in 9 years! ) *Oh and I love disney and my husband not so much!* I know the horror!



I went back and read that twice. I hope you meant that your husband doesn't love Disney much. My DH is on my  list tonight, but i still love him more than Disney, and that's saying something.

I took DD to her college orientation today, and walked for hours for the parent orientation. I am beat. I also came to find out that DD made a big mistake in her housing application (only turned in half of it) and will be living with us in the fall. No empty nest for a while.  At least we live close enough that she can take the train to school.
 to Piper, and  to everyone who sent hamster sympathy. 
Good luck to everyone on weigh-in tomorrow!


----------



## lovealldisney

> I went back and read that twice. I hope you meant that your husband doesn't love Disney much. My DH is on my  list tonight, but i still love him more than Disney, and that's saying something.




dwheatl: I do LOVE, ADORE, WISH I COULD GO EVERY YEAR DISNEY FREAK!My hubby not so much! I blame his parents for not taking him when he was a kid!  But I still love him, I guess I'll keep him. 

My deepest sympathies on the Hamster. My daughters died a few years ago and I thought the world was coming to an end!  I can't tell you how much she love that little guy! We buried him in the garden and bought a special plant to put on his grave. She will still tear up if you talk about him! 




> Hi...just jumping right in here...hoping to get the motivation I need to get back on track. I was doing really good at the beginning of the year, exercising, eating right and I lost 15 lbs. Which I'm thrilled about!!! I really only wanted to lose another 5-10lbs but more importantly I wanted to stay healthy. Unfortunately, I can't seem to get back on track. Once the kids finished with school and are home now (as well as my DH since he's a teacher), I just can't seem to get motivated to exercise and I'm back to my bad snacking habits. Luckily I haven't really gained any weight back but I'm back to feeling yucky and sluggish



I would have to agree with Wendy (UM) drink water, water, water! Cut out SODA!! I know it's hard but do it. 

And exercise! I know you don't want to but you must! 

I also use a web site that is free it's sparkpeople.com I love it you can keep track of your calories, fitness ect.. They have great exercise videos, and articles on weight loss. I would check it out! I love it and use it every day! 
A friend of mine and her hubby are using it and it was recommended by their doctor. So it can't be to bad. They have been using it for less than 6 months and her hubby (he's extra Pooh size) has lost about 20 pounds. 




Ok guys I am DOWN this week  -4.2 I have no clue what I did because I ate like CARP! But hey I'm not complaining!


----------



## honeymo78

Doh, I forgot to weigh this morning.  Time just got away from me.  Puppy woke up at 4am but I was not ready to be up that early and he just whined until 5:30 when I finally rolled out of bed.  Everything seemed to be in super slow motion this morning.  

I got in my 3 big bottles of water yesterday and picked up some good snacks from TJs.  My afternoon snack yesterday was apples with natural pb.  I also got some chicken salad made with yogurt instead of mayo - less than 200 cals for what I put on my 10 grain bread and it was yummy.  We had open face chicken sandwiches with gravy last night for dinner and I'm so proud that I only had one instead of my usual two.  And DH wanted some home made french fries to go with it and I ate only about 10.  Sometimes its so hard not to get that second helping, especially when I getting more for DH (not that he needs it either but thats an argument I've learned the hard way not to go after).  

Oh and DH tells me he'd like to pick up a 250pt contract at CR when the DVC there opens - are we made of money?  I said his work situation needs to change if thats what he wants.   If we can afford it, I'd be so happy b/c it means I defintely get to go to disney more often - an maybe even disneyland paris.


----------



## LMO429

Booooo Aunt Flo is in Da House so I am "]+ 1.5 pounds [/COLOR} !!!!!!!!!!!! 

I'm not kicking myself to much, I have been seriously working out with weights all week doing the circuit for barrys boot camp and I know working out with weights make you gain muscle which results in higher numbers on the scale....i hope!  

I hope all the peeps have some great numbers and a nice weekend....it's going to be a hot one here!


----------



## pixie dust 112

samer


----------



## Piper05

Thanks for the welcomes, LMO429 and dwheatl!  I just started my nutrition/exercise program 3 days ago, and I am


-2.4 pounds!  

I really enjoy my new Crunch DVD Belly, Butt, and Thighs Boot Camp.  It goes by very quickly.  Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## monymony3471

up .4


----------



## DisneyObsession

I am DOWN 3!!!! Amazing what a little exercise and watching what you eat can do!!!  I am on my way to my Labor Day Goal of 10lbs! This time I WILL do it!!!

I have been getting veggies at an organic farm in the area, and you get whatever is being harvested at the time. The cool thing is, I have been trying some veggies I've never had...last week we had kohlrabi. I had to research it to see what to do with it, so I am cooking some today. We also had some raw in a salad last night. Very good!!!


----------



## DisneyLaura

honeymo78 said:


> I also got some chicken salad made with yogurt instead of mayo - less than 200 cals for what I put on my 10 grain bread and it was yummy.
> 
> Oh and DH tells me he'd like to pick up a 250pt contract at CR when the DVC there opens - are we made of money?  I said his work situation needs to change if thats what he wants.   If we can afford it, I'd be so happy b/c it means I defintely get to go to disney more often - an maybe even disneyland paris.



That chicken salad sounds yummy.  Yeah for you that your DH wants DVC.  My DH said once I get a paying job (I'm a SAHM) maybe he'll think about it. 

-1.2 lb today


----------



## punkin413

i'm taking a free pass today for 2 reasons:

~AF is arriving any time now.  blah.

~it's my birthday.......go shorty, it's your birthday, we gonna party like it's your birthday, we gonna sip bacardi like it's your birthday.....

sorry.  i tend to break out in gangster rap on my birthday.  which is really funny because i'm such a white girl.  

anyway, so i'm not weighing in today.  instead i'm getting ready to go have lunch at my favorite italian restaurant with my best friend.  then tomorrow night she and i and our hubbies are going to bonefish grill for dinner and to see "the dark knight".  can't wait!!!!  we were gonna see it on imax and we can't now because it's sold out.  the theater 20 minutes from my house is the only theater in georgia where you can see this movie on imax.  go figure.  and because i don't want to wait and i MUST see this movie this weekend, we're just gonna go see it on the regular screen.  i may see it again later on imax.  christian bale and heath ledger on imax is worth seeing that movie twice in my opinion!!!!!!


----------



## DisneyLaura

Punkin this if for you.  I love this song.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjIYLdalYeE


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

I *-0.4 lbs.* this week.  Not much but I'll take it since Aunt Flo is due to visit me this weekend.


 Punkin


----------



## UtahMama

Punkie! Happy Birthday!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZD1S1aMJ_I&feature=related


----------



## LMO429

punkin413 said:


> i'm taking a free pass today for 2 reasons:
> 
> ~AF is arriving any time now.  blah.
> 
> ~it's my birthday.......go shorty, it's your birthday, we gonna party like it's your birthday, we gonna sip bacardi like it's your birthday.....
> 
> sorry.  i tend to break out in gangster rap on my birthday.  which is really funny because i'm such a white girl.
> 
> anyway, so i'm not weighing in today.  instead i'm getting ready to go have lunch at my favorite italian restaurant with my best friend.  then tomorrow night she and i and our hubbies are going to bonefish grill for dinner and to see "the dark knight".  can't wait!!!!  we were gonna see it on imax and we can't now because it's sold out.  the theater 20 minutes from my house is the only theater in georgia where you can see this movie on imax.  go figure.  and because i don't want to wait and i MUST see this movie this weekend, we're just gonna go see it on the regular screen.  i may see it again later on imax.  christian bale and heath ledger on imax is worth seeing that movie twice in my opinion!!!!!!



WOW DAWN HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!! 
 

We are going to see the dark knight on the imax by lincoln center tonight, it is the only imax in manhattan playing it and its sold out through Monday Morning...even the 6 Am..yes that is right 6 am show is sold out for Sat and Sunday...CRAZY!!!! hope its worth all the hype!


----------



## UtahMama




----------



## DisneyLaura

UtahMama said:


>



That's funny


----------



## mommaU4

UtahMama said:


>



OMG, I love that!!! So perfect!!!  

Congrats to all of you who lost or maintained this week!!! Way to go!!!     

I am happy to say that after being the same last week, I am down this week from 243.4 to 239. *-4.4 lbs* 



*Happy Birthday Punkin!! Enjoy your day! *


----------



## dwheatl

Dawn. You're fabulous!

You won't see too many people say this on this thread, but, Woo hoo! I'm a samer this week!

I forgot to take my pedometer to Disneyland, but our hotel was about 1/2 mile from the entrance, and we walked to the park and back everyday, as well as all the walking in the park. We walked back and I swam mid-day one day, and I danced/marched throughout the Electrical Parade after having eaten a whole Monte Cristo sandwich. Yesterday I walked miles again at DD's college orientation, and I threw away half of an M& M cookie and left the pasta and rice and ate just the chicken breast and veggies at lunch. 

Now I need to get moving. I have a cold and feel crummy, but I think I can sweat it out on the exercise bike. I'm reading a great book, one of the Laurie King books, if anyone has read those. They are based on Sherlock Holmes, but center on a young woman who becomes his wife and partner n crime solving. If you are going to read them, read them in order. The first is called _The Beekeeper's Apprentice._


----------



## Wonders10

I can't find my notebook that has my exact pre-disney weight but I weighed this morning and I have gained.  Disney + post-disney eating + Aunt flo = BAD news.  

* HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAWN!!!!!  *​


----------



## LMO429

It seems Aunt Flo is visiting alot of peeps this weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## honeymo78

she'll be visitng me early next week (although, thankfully she only visits 4 times a year) and I'm already feeling the bloat.


----------



## DisneyObsession

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAWN!!!!






DisneyLaura said:


> Punkin this if for you.  I love this song.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjIYLdalYeE



Never saw this....didn't even know where it came from...interesting.... 



UtahMama said:


> Punkie! Happy Birthday!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZD1S1aMJ_I&feature=related



Now this one I know! WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## Wonders10

I have a job!!! Officially!

It is through the contract company that I did my pediatric internship with and ironically I've been placed in the school county that I interviewed for on Monday.  But I will get a lot more money than if I took it directly through the school district.  I'm very excited, relieved and extremely nervous about getting my own place and having a "real" job.  I'll be working in 2 schools in Martin county, florida, about 1.5 hours from my mom's house.  So still close to home which is nice for a homebody like me.  My caseload has autism, typical speech and language delays, and children with more severe disorders, like cerebral palsy.  Very challenging indeed.  

This weekend my mom and I are going to drive up there and look around at the schools and some apartments.


----------



## honeymo78

Wonders10 said:


> I have a job!!! Officially!
> 
> It is through the contract company that I did my pediatric internship with and ironically I've been placed in the school county that I interviewed for on Monday.  But I will get a lot more money than if I took it directly through the school district.  I'm very excited, relieved and extremely nervous about getting my own place and having a "real" job.  I'll be working in 2 schools in Martin county, florida, about 1.5 hours from my mom's house.  So still close to home which is nice for a homebody like me.  My caseload has autism, typical speech and language delays, and children with more severe disorders, like cerebral palsy.  Very challenging indeed.
> 
> This weekend my mom and I are going to drive up there and look around at the schools and some apartments.



CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!  


and HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAWN


----------



## MA pigletfan

flying by..i will read posts later 
after the crazy birthday madness and less the the norm activity..i am UP 1.4..not too bad considering..and i will own it and get rid of it next week ...



( Just read some posts..>YAY Shannon!!! 
and HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAWN! Another July baby  woohoo!

OH fyi..Greg saw the midnight showing last night of Batman and he said it was AMAZING!!! I might have to check it out after all!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

monarch1996 said:


> Hi...just jumping right in here...hoping to get the motivation I need to get back on track.  I was doing really good at the beginning of the year, exercising, eating right and I lost 15 lbs.  Which I'm thrilled about!!!  I really only wanted to lose another 5-10lbs but more importantly I wanted to stay healthy.  Unfortunately, I can't seem to get back on track.  Once the kids finished with school and are home now (as well as my DH since he's a teacher), I just can't seem to get motivated to exercise and I'm back to my bad snacking habits.  Luckily I haven't really gained any weight back but I'm back to feeling yucky and sluggish
> 
> Any words of wisdom to help me get my motivation back???



 Its a great group to join!
The best advice I have is to check in here regularly! I find that by reading here as much as I can, even if I just lurk, Im much more motivated to eat healthy and excercise because everyone on here is doing so great - I don't want to be the weak link in the Peep group  



UtahMama said:


> 4. Support! Hey, we're FREE! Vent, blog, whatever you want! "Use Us!"
> 
> *There's my "words of wisdom". And Welcome again!



I agree totally with this - Half of the time on here Im not even posting about my weight!  



punkin413 said:


> ~it's my birthday.......go shorty, it's your birthday, we gonna party like it's your birthday, we gonna sip bacardi like it's your birthday.....
> 
> christian bale and heath ledger on imax is worth seeing that movie twice in my opinion!!!!!!



  Happy Birthday Dawn!!
Im going to see Dark Knight when its released here on Friday 25th July (its released Thursday 24th but its sold out already  ) I cannot wait! I  Christian Bale and Heath Ledger!



Wonders10 said:


> I have a job!!! Officially!
> 
> It is through the contract company that I did my pediatric internship with and ironically I've been placed in the school county that I interviewed for on Monday.  But I will get a lot more money than if I took it directly through the school district.  I'm very excited, relieved and extremely nervous about getting my own place and having a "real" job.  I'll be working in 2 schools in Martin county, florida, about 1.5 hours from my mom's house.  So still close to home which is nice for a homebody like me.  My caseload has autism, typical speech and language delays, and children with more severe disorders, like cerebral palsy.  Very challenging indeed.
> 
> This weekend my mom and I are going to drive up there and look around at the schools and some apartments.



   Congratulations!! You are a rock star!  

Hope everyones had a great day! Ive been at the cricket all day - its been great!


----------



## Sparkie

Hey Guys!  Im still around.

I did weigh today am a samer which isnt too bad considering how much we ate at Disney.

Shannon:  Congrats on the job!!!

I guess you guys will have to call the "dog police" to my house because I live in the hot south and my 2 dogs live outside full time.  But if it makes any of you feel better I consider them "delux" outside dogs.  You have to remember that my dogs are big and hairy.  One is a 100 pound St. Benard mix and the other is a 40 pound Austrailian shepard mix.  So now to make you dog lovers feel better about the living conditions:  They have a fenced area in my 5 acre yard, the fenced area is connected to my deck which is partially covered.  The covered portion is where their dog houses are and I run the ceiling fan all day so their is a nice breeze for them.  They have a pool on the deck and I put ice in their water bucket.  Every day we let them out of the fence for a supervised romp in the yard.  They have to be supervised because Sparky the austrailian shepard likes to chase anything - including cars which is part of the reason for the fenced yard.  We used to let our dogs roam free- no leash law in my part of the state- until our boarder collie was shot by a neighbor for barking at his goats and until Sparky chased me down the driveway and got hit.  She broke both front legs, one was casted and the other has 7 cross pins and had a plate and a bazillion stitches and cost me a "Disney trip" to pay for her surgery- now Bandit- the 100 pound St. Benard mix/mutt- is just a big, dumb, baby and he would wander off because he was sniffing or trying to eat something and remember I have lovely neighbors-  In the winter- now remember I live in mid Alabama so winter for me is alot different than for you northern folks- but in the winter if its really cold I let them sleep in my basement.  So they may live outside full time but they are spoiled, well cared for, and loved. 


I did call the police when my neighbors shot my boarder collie but there is a part of the law that says if the owner of the "livestock" feels that his livestock is being "threatened" then they have the "right" to shoot the dog.  Our dog was doing what boarder collies are supposed to do he was trying to herd the goats but our neighbors didnt see it the same way and if I had known he was being a nuisance before hand I would have fenced my yard sooner.


*Happy Birthday Punkin!*


----------



## pixie dust 112

Wonders10 said:


> I have a job!!! Officially!
> 
> It is through the contract company that I did my pediatric internship with and ironically I've been placed in the school county that I interviewed for on Monday.  But I will get a lot more money than if I took it directly through the school district.  I'm very excited, relieved and extremely nervous about getting my own place and having a "real" job.  I'll be working in 2 schools in Martin county, florida, about 1.5 hours from my mom's house.  So still close to home which is nice for a homebody like me.  My caseload has autism, typical speech and language delays, and children with more severe disorders, like cerebral palsy.  Very challenging indeed.
> 
> This weekend my mom and I are going to drive up there and look around at the schools and some apartments.



Congratulations!!!!


----------



## dwheatl

Wonders10 said:


> I have a job!!! Officially!


 Hooray for you! 



Sparkie said:


> Hey Guys!  Im still around.
> 
> I did weigh today am a samer which isnt too bad considering how much we ate at Disney.
> 
> Shannon:  Congrats on the job!!!
> 
> I guess you guys will have to call the "dog police" to my house because I live in the hot south and my 2 dogs live outside full time.  But if it makes any of you feel better I consider them "delux" outside dogs.  You have to remember that my dogs are big and hairy.  One is a 100 pound St. Benard mix and the other is a 40 pound Austrailian shepard mix.  So now to make you dog lovers feel better about the living conditions:  They have a fenced area in my 5 acre yard, the fenced area is connected to my deck which is partially covered.  The covered portion is where their dog houses are and I run the ceiling fan all day so their is a nice breeze for them.  They have a pool on the deck and I put ice in their water bucket.  Every day we let them out of the fence for a supervised romp in the yard.  They have to be supervised because Sparky the austrailian shepard likes to chase anything - including cars which is part of the reason for the fenced yard.  We used to let our dogs roam free- no leash law in my part of the state- until our boarder collie was shot by a neighbor for barking at his goats and until Sparky chased me down the driveway and got hit.  She broke both front legs, one was casted and the other has 7 cross pins and had a plate and a bazillion stitches and cost me a "Disney trip" to pay for her surgery- now Bandit- the 100 pound St. Benard mix/mutt- is just a big, dumb, baby and he would wander off because he was sniffing or trying to eat something and remember I have lovely neighbors-  In the winter- now remember I live in mid Alabama so winter for me is alot different than for you northern folks- but in the winter if its really cold I let them sleep in my basement.  So they may live outside full time but they are spoiled, well cared for, and loved.
> 
> 
> I did call the police when my neighbors shot my boarder collie but there is a part of the law that says if the owner of the "livestock" feels that his livestock is being "threatened" then they have the "right" to shoot the dog.  Our dog was doing what boarder collies are supposed to do he was trying to herd the goats but our neighbors didnt see it the same way and if I had known he was being a nuisance before hand I would have fenced my yard sooner.


 Congrats, fellow Disney samer. How did your DD do in the parks?
Sorry to hear about your border collie. That makes me sick. I already hate it when a neighbor won't just tell you that they are bugged about something. Why can't they just be a grown-up, for God's sake? But to kill someone's pet is horrendous and sinful. I'm distraught over our dead hamster; I can't imagine how I would feel over a beloved dog.  So belated sympathy from me.


----------



## punkin413

thank you all for the birthday wishes!!!!!!!



DisneyLaura said:


> Punkin this if for you. I love this song.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjIYLdalYeE


 

that's hilarious!  i wouldn't have taken you for a 50 cent fan!     what's funny about it is i HATE rap, but every now and then a song catches my ear and when i break out into that sort of thing it's just too funny because i'm such a rock-n-roll type girl, not a rapper!   

i think 50 cent looks like the trix bunny, so every time i see him on TV i say, "silly fiddy.....trix are for kids!"



UtahMama said:


> Punkie! Happy Birthday!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZD1S1aMJ_I&feature=related


 
cute!  thank you!!!!!!



UtahMama said:


>


 
this is hilarious!



LMO429 said:


> It seems Aunt Flo is visiting alot of peeps this weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
i wonder if we're sinking up over the internet.  think that's possible???   



Wonders10 said:


> I have a job!!! Officially!


 
awesome!   congrats!!!!!!!



Sparkie said:


> I guess you guys will have to call the "dog police" to my house because I live in the hot south and my 2 dogs live outside full time.


 
but as you said, you have a fenced-in yard and lots of shade for them.  this dog was out in the front yard where he could run out into the road and with little to no shade.  i didn't even see a dog house for him.  i know you're taking care of your doggies!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

dwheatl said:


> I went back and read that twice. I hope you meant that your husband doesn't love Disney much. My DH is on my  list tonight, but i still love him more than Disney, and that's saying something.



I did the same thing! Too funny!  



punkin413 said:


> ~it's my birthday.......go shorty, it's your birthday, we gonna party like it's your birthday, we gonna sip bacardi like it's your birthday.....



Woo Hoo! Party on Dawn! _HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! _      



UtahMama said:


>



That's funny!  



Wonders10 said:


> I have a job!!! Officially!



Congrats! That's exciting!!!



Sparkie said:


> I guess you guys will have to call the "dog police" to my house because I live in the hot south and my 2 dogs live outside full time.  But if it makes any of you feel better I consider them "delux" outside dogs.  You have to remember that my dogs are big and hairy.  One is a 100 pound St. Benard mix and the other is a 40 pound Austrailian shepard mix.  So now to make you dog lovers feel better about the living conditions:  They have a fenced area in my 5 acre yard, the fenced area is connected to my deck which is partially covered.  The covered portion is where their dog houses are and I run the ceiling fan all day so their is a nice breeze for them.  They have a pool on the deck and I put ice in their water bucket.  Every day we let them out of the fence for a supervised romp in the yard.  They have to be supervised because Sparky the austrailian shepard likes to chase anything - including cars which is part of the reason for the fenced yard.  We used to let our dogs roam free- no leash law in my part of the state- until our boarder collie was shot by a neighbor for barking at his goats and until Sparky chased me down the driveway and got hit.  She broke both front legs, one was casted and the other has 7 cross pins and had a plate and a bazillion stitches and cost me a "Disney trip" to pay for her surgery- now Bandit- the 100 pound St. Benard mix/mutt- is just a big, dumb, baby and he would wander off because he was sniffing or trying to eat something and remember I have lovely neighbors-  In the winter- now remember I live in mid Alabama so winter for me is alot different than for you northern folks- but in the winter if its really cold I let them sleep in my basement.  So they may live outside full time but they are spoiled, well cared for, and loved.
> 
> 
> I did call the police when my neighbors shot my boarder collie but there is a part of the law that says if the owner of the "livestock" feels that his livestock is being "threatened" then they have the "right" to shoot the dog.  Our dog was doing what boarder collies are supposed to do he was trying to herd the goats but our neighbors didnt see it the same way and if I had known he was being a nuisance before hand I would have fenced my yard sooner.



It sounds to me like those doggies are pretty well cared for! They have a fenced in area, shade, and a pool! That is terrible about that neighbor! Did he not realize that borders herd? That's what they do! Well, belated sympathy from me too. 

And as a beagle owner, like Dawn, I can tell you that having a beagle outdoors without a fence is an entirely different ball game! They follow their noses. That's what they do. And they don't just follow it. They follow it intently, don't listen when the have a scent, and are generally stubborn - a bad combo for a dog with freedom! Anyway, not a good situation for Buddy. But your dogs sound like happy puppies.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Forgot about weigh in! I am *down .2 lb* this week. Not much, but it's down, and I think my hard work will start paying off if I can hold it together this weekend!


----------



## UtahMama

I was expecting to have 5 college-aged girls stay with us tonight. They were supposed to be here at 5:30 and were going to make us dinner. This is my girlfriend of 36 years's dd19 and her 4 friends who attend BYU Idaho and had school business in Salt Lake this weekend.

Well, come 8:30 I was starving to death and they still hadn't shown. When famished, I don't tend to make the best food choices and tend to get "cranky" (not that ANY of you sweeties ever get pissy when starved). So, I opened a can of Progresso soup (POTATOES IN IT, PEOPLE!) and....AND ate a plain hot dog bun TOO.     *I'm trying not to eat anything "white". LOL! Whatever, not too horrible. I just had been doing fairly well!  

I also missed my workout anticipating their arrival. Hmmm, it's nearly 9PM and still no girls. My DS19 (and the little boys too, LOL) were really looking forward to tonight.  DS19 smells like a blast of cheap after shave for some reason  

Anywhoo, double time work out tomorrow I guess.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Hey all.  Been busy with landscaping projects, so I'm just checking in now.  But I really have nothing to report - literally.  I was a *samer *this week.

I'll try to catch up later.  Off to lug around more stone.


----------



## LMO429

UtahMama said:


> I was expecting to have 5 college-aged girls stay with us tonight. They were supposed to be here at 5:30 and were going to make us dinner. This is my girlfriend of 36 years's dd19 and her 4 friends who attend BYU Idaho and had school business in Salt Lake this weekend.
> 
> Well, come 8:30 I was starving to death and they still hadn't shown. When famished, I don't tend to make the best food choices and tend to get "cranky" (not that ANY of you sweeties ever get pissy when starved). So, I opened a can of Progresso soup (POTATOES IN IT, PEOPLE!) and....AND ate a plain hot dog bun TOO.     *I'm trying not to eat anything "white". LOL! Whatever, not too horrible. I just had been doing fairly well!
> 
> I also missed my workout anticipating their arrival. Hmmm, it's nearly 9PM and still no girls. My DS19 (and the little boys too, LOL) were really looking forward to tonight.  DS19 smells like a blast of cheap after shave for some reason
> 
> Anywhoo, double time work out tomorrow I guess.



I hate when you are hungry and have to wait for somebody else to eat....typically what happens to me is it turns into a binge i start snacking here and there and the next thing you know i ate so many little things that even though dinner is ready i am not hungry but i eat it anyway!!!  Ugh!


----------



## DisneyLaura

[Danielle - congrats on NOT gaining any weight while at Disneyland.



LMO429 said:


> It seems Aunt Flo is visiting alot of peeps this weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



She's visiting me next week sometime.



MA pigletfan said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAWN! Another July baby  woohoo!



I'm a July baby too



Sparkie said:


> until our boarder collie was shot by a neighbor for barking at his goats



That is terrbile.  I'm so sorry about your dog.  Your neighbor is a jerk.



Wonders10 said:


> I have a job!!! Officially



Congrats on the new job


We're going to see Space Chimp today, Nicholas' birthday party.  I hope I can resist the  but I'm not promising anything.  Popcorn is oh so good, maybe no butter and diet coke.


----------



## HockeyKat

*DAWN!*  Happy belated birthday.   

*Piper*, welcome! 

*Shannon! * SO happy for you!! 

I skimmed through the last few days so sorry if I missed someone... been so busy with the new kitten, then yesterday I had a 7AM interview and had to work from 11-7.  Had a friend coming over to play with the kitten, she left around 11, and I crashed HARD!

I think my interview went well, but now the waiting starts.  Oh well, at least I have a job, so this is just a wish/hope and not a necessity, if that makes sense.

We named the kitten Maya, for the Maya Grill.  Coronado Springs is the first place at WDW that we stayed together, so it has meaning to us.  

Eating and such has been awful so I am not weighing until next Fri...


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

Hi all,
I just found this thread through Punkin413's Trip report. I hope anyone can join in the party. I am a yo yo dieter. I've been on one diet or another for years. The last one I tried was Medifast. It worked wonders. I lost 30lbs in 3 months. It was the smallest I'd been in years. Then I started stressing and eating regularly and before you know it, I gained most of it back. I am looking for some moral support and friends who are going through similar issues to share and motivate our way to wellness. Please let me know if I can join and what the rules are.
Thanks so much! 
I've done it before, I know I can do it again. I just need some moral support from people who understand what it feels like to not be able to eat everything in sight and still look the same/good. My DH and DS can eat whatever they want and they never gain weight. It all probably goes to me! I've resigned myself the fact that because of my profession and my body type I will always be on a diet or I will become obese and suffer health issues.. It's one or the other. I can't have it both ways. In some ways I wish I was heavy enough for gastric bypass just because it would be simpler, unfortunately I'm not big enough to qualify for that. So I have to do it the old fashioned way through extreme diet and exercise.  
So can I join your group?
DSF


----------



## monymony3471

Hi my peeps.

Just checking in.

Can one of you come live with me, so I can stay true to this.  Geez!

This is the sadest state of dieting I've ever been in.

I lost it and I can't find it or get it back.  This is very depressing.

Maybe I need someone to call me daily.  

I just can't figure myself out.  My entire waking day I think about dieting and I just don't do it.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> Hi all,I just found this thread through Punkin413's Trip report. I hope anyone can join in the party. I am a yo yo dieter. I've been on one diet or another for years. The last one I tried was Medifast. It worked wonders. I lost 30lbs in 3 months. It was the smallest I'd been in years. Then I started stressing and eating regularly and before you know it, I gained most of it back. I am looking for some moral support and friends who are going through similar issues to share and motivate our way to wellness. Please let me know if I can join and what the rules are.Thanks so much! I've done it before, I know I can do it again. I just need some moral support from people who understand what it feels like to not be able to eat everything in sight and still look the same/good. My DH and DS can eat whatever they want and they never gain weight. It all probably goes to me! I've resigned myself the fact that because of my profession and my body type I will always be on a diet or I will become obese and suffer health issues.. It's one or the other. I can't have it both ways. In some ways I wish I was heavy enough for gastric bypass just because it would be simpler, unfortunately I'm not big enough to qualify for that. So I have to do it the old fashioned way through extreme diet and exercise.  So can I join your group?DSF


 You've come to the right place for support, this is a great group! Weigh-in is Friday, just post your +/- in BIG BOLD NUMBERS so our threadmama Wendy can see it! Check in regularly, and jump right in! 


monymony3471 said:


> Hi my peeps.Just checking in.Can one of you come live with me, so I can stay true to this.* Geez!This is the sadest state of dieting I've ever been in.I lost it and I can't find it or get it back.* This is very depressing.Maybe I need someone to call me daily.* I just can't figure myself out.* My entire waking day I think about dieting and I just don't do it.


Monica -  We are all here for you, you CAN do it!Vent, shout, scream, laugh, cry - whatever - we'll listen


----------



## HockeyKat

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> Hi all,
> I just found this thread through Punkin413's Trip report. I hope anyone can join in the party. I am a yo yo dieter. I've been on one diet or another for years. The last one I tried was Medifast. It worked wonders. I lost 30lbs in 3 months. It was the smallest I'd been in years. Then I started stressing and eating regularly and before you know it, I gained most of it back. I am looking for some moral support and friends who are going through similar issues to share and motivate our way to wellness. Please let me know if I can join and what the rules are.
> Thanks so much!
> I've done it before, I know I can do it again. I just need some moral support from people who understand what it feels like to not be able to eat everything in sight and still look the same/good. My DH and DS can eat whatever they want and they never gain weight. It all probably goes to me! I've resigned myself the fact that because of my profession and my body type I will always be on a diet or I will become obese and suffer health issues.. It's one or the other. I can't have it both ways. In some ways I wish I was heavy enough for gastric bypass just because it would be simpler, unfortunately I'm not big enough to qualify for that. So I have to do it the old fashioned way through extreme diet and exercise.
> So can I join your group?
> DSF



Welcome!!  I have come to that conclusion too.  Due to my sedentary job and metabolism, I am going to have to watch what I eat and exercise for the rest of my life if I want to stay a reasonable weight.  



monymony3471 said:


> Hi my peeps.
> 
> Just checking in.
> 
> Can one of you come live with me, so I can stay true to this.  Geez!
> 
> This is the sadest state of dieting I've ever been in.
> 
> I lost it and I can't find it or get it back.  This is very depressing.
> 
> Maybe I need someone to call me daily.
> 
> I just can't figure myself out.  My entire waking day I think about dieting and I just don't do it.



Monica, I have fallen off the wagon hard in the last week or two.  I need motivation too.   Want to buddy up?  PM me.


----------



## punkin413

hey, everyone!  thanks for all the birthday wishes!!!!!!!!  you guys are so sweet!   

welcome to the newbies!!  you'll love it here.

 to monica!  you'll be okay......sometimes we all need a break from dieting.  with all that's been going on with you lately, i'd probably be exactly where you are right now!  we're all here for you!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> Hi all,
> I just found this thread through Punkin413's Trip report. I hope anyone can join in the party. I am a yo yo dieter. I've been on one diet or another for years. The last one I tried was Medifast. It worked wonders. I lost 30lbs in 3 months. It was the smallest I'd been in years. Then I started stressing and eating regularly and before you know it, I gained most of it back. I am looking for some moral support and friends who are going through similar issues to share and motivate our way to wellness. Please let me know if I can join and what the rules are.
> Thanks so much!
> I've done it before, I know I can do it again. I just need some moral support from people who understand what it feels like to not be able to eat everything in sight and still look the same/good. My DH and DS can eat whatever they want and they never gain weight. It all probably goes to me! I've resigned myself the fact that because of my profession and my body type I will always be on a diet or I will become obese and suffer health issues.. It's one or the other. I can't have it both ways. In some ways I wish I was heavy enough for gastric bypass just because it would be simpler, unfortunately I'm not big enough to qualify for that. So I have to do it the old fashioned way through extreme diet and exercise.
> So can I join your group?
> DSF



Welcome! This is a great group. Lots of support, laughter, friendship.  



monymony3471 said:


> Hi my peeps.
> 
> Just checking in.
> 
> Can one of you come live with me, so I can stay true to this.  Geez!
> 
> This is the sadest state of dieting I've ever been in.
> 
> I lost it and I can't find it or get it back.  This is very depressing.
> 
> Maybe I need someone to call me daily.
> 
> I just can't figure myself out.  My entire waking day I think about dieting and I just don't do it.



Oh Monica!  What's up? I know it's hard. I can't call every day, but I could check in from time to time. I think I might still have your number. What about the signs that say "The answer is not in here" for your fridge or cabinets or pantry? Would that help your situation at all? I know that sometimes its just a mystery why you lose the motivation, and that makes it that much harder to get it back. I've been there. You deserve to treat yourself well! We're here for you!  

How is Tim doing?


----------



## punkin413

if anyone is interested in my date night birthday dinner last night, "the dark knight" (don't worry - i didn't give anything away) or dinner at bonefish grill, i just posted this in my TR:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=26358978&postcount=1232


----------



## DisneyGalUK

punkin413 said:


> if anyone is interested in my date night birthday dinner last night, "the dark knight" (don't worry - i didn't give anything away) or dinner at bonefish grill, i just posted this in my TR:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=26358978&postcount=1232




I just hopped over to check it out - your food looked soooo nice! 
I cannot wait to see dark knight! We were supposed to be going this coming friday but I think we are going to have to go on the sunday instead because of DF's work. Grrrr!
All the reviews Ive read say its absolutely amazing, and Heath Ledger could well be nominated for an oscar for his role. So sad this was his last film.


----------



## dwheatl

monymony3471 said:


> Hi my peeps.
> 
> Just checking in.
> 
> Can one of you come live with me, so I can stay true to this.  Geez!
> 
> This is the sadest state of dieting I've ever been in.
> 
> I lost it and I can't find it or get it back.  This is very depressing.
> 
> Maybe I need someone to call me daily.
> 
> I just can't figure myself out.  My entire waking day I think about dieting and I just don't do it.


  I know just how you feel. I have gone through this many times, because this really is a lifelong battle. When I'm totally lost, I find I have to pick 2 or 3 things to work on, and build myself back up. For instance, exercise for 30 minutes 3 times a week, and drink 8 glasses of water a day. Then add in more good habits (eat 5 a day of fruit and veggies, write down everything I eat). It's slow but steady, and when you think about lifelong changes, that's the only way to go.
BTW, I am proud of you for even trying. I can only imagine the stress in your life right now, so don't beat yourself up. You are a wonderful person, and the diet thing is really just about being healthy, not about your worth.



DisneySuiteFreak said:


> I've done it before, I know I can do it again. I just need some moral support from people who understand what it feels like to not be able to eat everything in sight and still look the same/good.
> So can I join your group?
> DSF


   You've got our support. I don't think there's a person on this thread who hasn't thought, "Why can't I just eat what I want and weigh what I want?" It's right up there with my other questions of "Why can't I win the lottery and just do good works as a volunteer on my own schedule?" and "Why won't my kids just do what I ask when I obviously know better than they do?" Oh, and of course, "Why can't I live at Disneyland?"



punkin413 said:


> if anyone is interested in my date night birthday dinner last night, "the dark knight" (don't worry - i didn't give anything away) or dinner at bonefish grill, i just posted this in my TR:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=26358978&postcount=1232


I've already been over there. You and your hubby and friends are so cute.  Looking forward to seeing Dark Knight.


----------



## DisneyLaura

punkin413 said:


> that's hilarious!  i wouldn't have taken you for a 50 cent fan!     what's funny about it is i HATE rap, but every now and then a song catches my ear and when i break out into that sort of thing it's just too funny because i'm such a rock-n-roll type girl, not a rapper!



I usually don't listen to rap either, my favorite to listen to is ozzy  But like you sometimes a song catches my ear



HockeyKat said:


> We named the kitten Maya, for the Maya Grill.  Coronado Springs is the first place at WDW that we stayed together, so it has meaning to us.



I think that's perfect  



DisneySuiteFreak said:


> Hi all,
> I just found this thread through Punkin413's Trip report. I hope anyone can join in the party. I am a yo yo dieter. I've been on one diet or another for years. The last one I tried was Medifast. It worked wonders. I lost 30lbs in 3 months. It was the smallest I'd been in years. Then I started stressing and eating regularly and before you know it, I gained most of it back. I am looking for some moral support and friends who are going through similar issues to share and motivate our way to wellness. Please let me know if I can join and what the rules are.
> Thanks so much!
> I've done it before, I know I can do it again. I just need some moral support from people who understand what it feels like to not be able to eat everything in sight and still look the same/good. My DH and DS can eat whatever they want and they never gain weight. It all probably goes to me! I've resigned myself the fact that because of my profession and my body type I will always be on a diet or I will become obese and suffer health issues.. It's one or the other. I can't have it both ways. In some ways I wish I was heavy enough for gastric bypass just because it would be simpler, unfortunately I'm not big enough to qualify for that. So I have to do it the old fashioned way through extreme diet and exercise.
> So can I join your group?
> DSF



Welcome to our gang.  My name is Laura and my DH can eat whatever he wants too, makes me crazy.  Or he just gives up soda and drops like 10 lb.



monymony3471 said:


> Hi my peeps.
> 
> Just checking in.
> 
> Can one of you come live with me, so I can stay true to this.  Geez!
> 
> This is the sadest state of dieting I've ever been in.
> 
> I lost it and I can't find it or get it back.  This is very depressing.
> 
> Maybe I need someone to call me daily.
> 
> I just can't figure myself out.  My entire waking day I think about dieting and I just don't do it.



PM me too if you want.  One week I do super and then next yucko.  It's been like this for months.  I lost 3 lb gain 2, lose 1, gain 2.  Maybe we both can move in just us  .


----------



## DisneyObsession

Well, we put a bid in on a house without anyone buying our house yet.  I am nervous, stressed and generally fretting over this whole thing. I love this house and know it fits all my families needs, but at the same time it is a little more than we wanted t spend. We are taking one day at a time and prayng ALOT!!!  

Made the mistake of going to a chinese buffet for lunch and it really wasn't that good. Definitely wasted calories! Now I need to get some exercise in to make up for it.


----------



## LMO429

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> Hi all,
> I just found this thread through Punkin413's Trip report. I hope anyone can join in the party. I am a yo yo dieter. I've been on one diet or another for years. The last one I tried was Medifast. It worked wonders. I lost 30lbs in 3 months. It was the smallest I'd been in years. Then I started stressing and eating regularly and before you know it, I gained most of it back. I am looking for some moral support and friends who are going through similar issues to share and motivate our way to wellness. Please let me know if I can join and what the rules are.
> Thanks so much!
> I've done it before, I know I can do it again. I just need some moral support from people who understand what it feels like to not be able to eat everything in sight and still look the same/good. My DH and DS can eat whatever they want and they never gain weight. It all probably goes to me! I've resigned myself the fact that because of my profession and my body type I will always be on a diet or I will become obese and suffer health issues.. It's one or the other. I can't have it both ways. In some ways I wish I was heavy enough for gastric bypass just because it would be simpler, unfortunately I'm not big enough to qualify for that. So I have to do it the old fashioned way through extreme diet and exercise.
> So can I join your group?
> DSF



WELCOME!  

from someone who has tried every fad diet in the book, give weight watchers a try! its nice to be able to eat whatever i want and feel in control!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Dawn - I checked out your birthday dinner story. Your food sounds amazing! And we just got back from Dark Knight, and I could NOT agree with you more!!! AMAZING! And Heath Ledger - WOW! I was really sad in the movie a few times because I knew I was watching something really special and an incredible talent, and it is so sad that he is no longer with us. There was a lot of other great acting in that movie, so no disrespect to the other actors at all, but it would not have been the same without him.


----------



## punkin413

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Dawn - I checked out your birthday dinner story. Your food sounds amazing! And we just got back from Dark Knight, and I could NOT agree with you more!!! AMAZING! And Heath Ledger - WOW! I was really sad in the movie a few times because I knew I was watching something really special and an incredible talent, and it is so sad that he is no longer with us. There was a lot of other great acting in that movie, so no disrespect to the other actors at all, but it would not have been the same without him.


 
exactly!  i thought they all did an incredible job but he just blew me away!  i think my favorite part is where he's driving the car and hanging out the window.....for some reason that just brings a little tear to my eye.  it's so sad - the possibilities that are now lost.


----------



## ArielSRL

Hi! I'm new to this thread. I came over from punkins TR. I am Renee and I am in the process of losing 10 lbs. I started quite a ways back (Feb or March I think) and lots of stuff has come up and gotten in the way. I have lost 5 lbs already but am having trouble with the last 5. By losing the first 5, I have pretty much dropped a size (b/c I was kind of in between before) but I am still gunning for those last 5! I do the Weight Watchers points but I don't go to the meetings. I just have all the stuff from someone who used to go. However, I only follow it during the week and not the weekends (could be why I can't lose that last 5 right? lol). I just had surgery 2 weeks ago, got my deviated septum corrected, so I can't go back to working out yet. Will ask the doc when I go on Tuesday. 

Anyway, I'm a first grade teacher and I am fairly active when I am at work (never sit much) but sit quite a bit during the summer. I'll be back at work in 2 weeks, so maybe that will help with the last 5. 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## ArielSRL

punkin413 said:


> exactly!  i thought they all did an incredible job but he just blew me away!  i think my favorite part is where he's driving the car and hanging out the window.....for some reason that just brings a little tear to my eye.  it's so sad - the possibilities that are now lost.



I saw it Friday and I thought Heath Ledger really stole the movie. He was way too young to die.  

I was reading my People magazine and there was an article on Michelle Williams and Heath's daughter and she looks just like him!


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

DisneyGalUK said:


> You've come to the right place for support, this is a great group! Weigh-in is Friday, just post your +/- in BIG BOLD NUMBERS so our threadmama Wendy can see it! Check in regularly, and jump right in!





HockeyKat said:


> Welcome!!  I have come to that conclusion too.  Due to my sedentary job and metabolism, I am going to have to watch what I eat and exercise for the rest of my life if I want to stay a reasonable weight.





punkin413 said:


> welcome to the newbies!!  you'll love it here.





Disneyfreak92 said:


> Welcome! This is a great group. Lots of support, laughter, friendship.





dwheatl said:


> You've got our support. I don't think there's a person on this thread who hasn't thought, "Why can't I just eat what I want and weigh what I want?" It's right up there with my other questions of "Why can't I win the lottery and just do good works as a volunteer on my own schedule?" and "Why won't my kids just do what I ask when I obviously know better than they do?" Oh, and of course, "Why can't I live at Disneyland?"





DisneyLaura said:


> Welcome to our gang.  My name is Laura and my DH can eat whatever he wants too, makes me crazy.  Or he just gives up soda and drops like 10 lb.





LMO429 said:


> WELCOME!
> 
> from someone who has tried every fad diet in the book, give weight watchers a try! its nice to be able to eat whatever i want and feel in control!



Thank you all so much for the welcome! Punkin413 thanks for posting the info about this thread in you TR. I didn't get to post to your TR, but I am avidly reading it and grateful you posted info about your weight loss and this thread in your TR. 
OMG, I just typed out a whole reply to this thread and then couldn't post it because my ISP lost the connection!  
Anyway, I was wondering what diet most of you are following? Long story, but Medifast is easy for me because I am always eating on the run. DH and I own a business that's 24/7 (clients all hours of the day and night) and then on top of that I work a full time job at night. It's crazy. And in that regard it's easier to just shake and go instead of having to actually think about what I'm eating. I've been contemplating trying Nutrisystem, just because I am so busy I really don't want to have to think and prepare meals ahead of time. It just makes it easier. We normally end up eating out if I am not being strict on my diet and that's how I gained all the weight back.  I have just found that due to my life circumstances, I do a lot better if I don't have to think and prepare meals. I honestly do  not have time to cook. So what kind of diet or meal plan do you all follow?


----------



## lovealldisney

> Anyway, I was wondering what diet most of you are following? Long story, but Medifast is easy for me because I am always eating on the run. DH and I own a business that's 24/7 (clients all hours of the day and night) and then on top of that I work a full time job at night. It's crazy. And in that regard it's easier to just shake and go instead of having to actually think about what I'm eating. I've been contemplating trying Nutrisystem, just because I am so busy I really don't want to have to think and prepare meals ahead of time. It just makes it easier. We normally end up eating out if I am not being strict on my diet and that's how I gained all the weight back. I have just found that due to my life circumstances, I do a lot better if I don't have to think and prepare meals. I honestly do not have time to cook. So what kind of diet or meal plan do you all follow?





DisneySuiteFreak;

First off   you will find great support on this thread!

I like to count my calories. Someone (thank you to all of you who recommend this!) on this thread told me to take my goal weight and multiple it times 12 and that should give you the calories you should eat in a day. I am trying it and with good results so far! I like the fact that I really makes me aware of the food that is going in my mouth and really think are these calories worth it. If I want something bad enough I will make sure to work it into my calories for the day. 

To keep track of what I eat I use a free web site called Sparkpeople there I can keep track of calories and exercise. Plus they have great articles and work out videos ect.. I highly recommend this site! Others in my office are using it and are seeing great results! 



And last of all exercise! I joined Ladies Workout Express! It's like a Curves and I like it so far. I think in the future though I will join a club just for more of a variety of exercise. I hope this helps! 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## monymony3471

checking in and being accountable for my actions

breakfast:  spinach and cheese omelet 2 cups coffee and a glass of water


Have a skinny Day! or else!


----------



## LMO429

I am HAPPY to report that this is the first weekend in a long time that I did not lose control.  I didnt totally restrict myself I only used my 35 bonus points..Which is awesome considering i went to the movies friday night(brougt my own popcorn), Saturday went to a mexican restaurant (counted out my chips) and yesterday just ate grilled chicken and salad while everyone else i had hamburgers and hotdogs! (It did help that i was wearing a bikini and didnt want to feel bloated)

also after doing a circuit for the past  3 weeks of Barry's Boot Camp & Jillian Michaels I got a bunch of compliments on how toned my arms looked!   

and i agree Heath ledger was amazing!


----------



## DisneyObsession

Good Morning!  

It's a beautiful day here in Buffalo..I hope you can say the same.  

Bad eating weekend, but am back on track today.  

DisneySuiteFreak...I am on WW and like doing the points. As long as I always write down my food, I stay on track. This weekend was a little crazy, but I am not going to let that get me down.  I am picking myself up, dusting myself off and moving forward. Hope to see you around alot! You'll like it here!

Todays breakfast: strawberries, plain FF yogurt, splenda and coffee.


----------



## MA pigletfan

Hello everyone!
hope all had a great weekend! 
I had a touch of stomach sick this weekend...blahhh..still not feeling 100% but i made it into work anyway..so thats a good sign.
Tonight is the night...my parents and greg and i are going to the reception site to sign papers so we can officially say we have a wedding date/location..wheeeeeeeeeeeeee! 
Of course that means we will be going out for dinner after to celebrate..ah well..things like this need celebrating..even if i end up not being a loser this week because of it


----------



## LMO429

MA pigletfan said:


> Hello everyone!
> hope all had a great weekend!
> I had a touch of stomach sick this weekend...blahhh..still not feeling 100% but i made it into work anyway..so thats a good sign.
> Tonight is the night...my parents and greg and i are going to the reception site to sign papers so we can officially say we have a wedding date/location..wheeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> Of course that means we will be going out for dinner after to celebrate..ah well..things like this need celebrating..even if i end up not being a loser this week because of it



congrats on booking your venue! where did you pick?  is there a website?

what is your wedding date going to be?


----------



## monymony3471

Gina, how very exciting for you! Can't wait to see the ticker.

am snack: just a few cubes of cheese and a glass of water


Lunch: Salad with herb and garlic chicken, chick peas, some cheese, and lite ranch dressing. 2 glasses of water

I'm full.

Seriously.



total water so far: 32 oz.


----------



## dwheatl

ArielSRL said:


> Anyway, I'm a first grade teacher and I am fairly active when I am at work (never sit much) but sit quite a bit during the summer. I'll be back at work in 2 weeks, so maybe that will help with the last 5.
> 
> Thanks for reading!



Welcome. I'm a kindergarten teacher, and right there with you on the "on my feet during the school year, on my bum during the summer" situation. Good for you for working on the weight loss when you have just a little to lose. I wish I had learned how to eat better when I only had 10 lbs. of bad habits to unlearn.



MA pigletfan said:


> Hello everyone!
> hope all had a great weekend!
> I had a touch of stomach sick this weekend...blahhh..still not feeling 100% but i made it into work anyway..so thats a good sign.
> Tonight is the night...my parents and greg and i are going to the reception site to sign papers so we can officially say we have a wedding date/location..wheeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> Of course that means we will be going out for dinner after to celebrate..ah well..things like this need celebrating..even if i end up not being a loser this week because of it



Sorry about the stomach ills. Congrats on finding the reception site. It just gets more real every day, doesn't it?

Mony - Glad you are checking in. Sounds like you are doing great.


----------



## mommaU4

Hi everyone! I hope you all had a good weekend. I went grocery shopping to stock up on some more healthy food and snacks. 
Today we were supposed to be out at the movies but those plans got postponed. Probably just as well since I'm not sure I could have resisted the popcorn today!  

Anyway, I hope everyone is doing well or at least hanging in there!  

Welcome to all the new people!!
 
 I'm still new too. But everyone has been super nice and welcoming!  

Have a great day!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

ArielSRL said:


> Hi! I'm new to this thread. I came over from punkins TR. I am Renee and I am in the process of losing 10 lbs. I started quite a ways back (Feb or March I think) and lots of stuff has come up and gotten in the way. I have lost 5 lbs already but am having trouble with the last 5. By losing the first 5, I have pretty much dropped a size (b/c I was kind of in between before) but I am still gunning for those last 5! I do the Weight Watchers points but I don't go to the meetings. I just have all the stuff from someone who used to go. However, I only follow it during the week and not the weekends (could be why I can't lose that last 5 right? lol). I just had surgery 2 weeks ago, got my deviated septum corrected, so I can't go back to working out yet. Will ask the doc when I go on Tuesday.
> 
> Anyway, I'm a first grade teacher and I am fairly active when I am at work (never sit much) but sit quite a bit during the summer. I'll be back at work in 2 weeks, so maybe that will help with the last 5.
> 
> Thanks for reading!



 You've joined a great group! Jump right in!



DisneySuiteFreak said:


> Anyway, I was wondering what diet most of you are following? Long story, but Medifast is easy for me because I am always eating on the run. DH and I own a business that's 24/7 (clients all hours of the day and night) and then on top of that I work a full time job at night. It's crazy. And in that regard it's easier to just shake and go instead of having to actually think about what I'm eating. I've been contemplating trying Nutrisystem, just because I am so busy I really don't want to have to think and prepare meals ahead of time. It just makes it easier. We normally end up eating out if I am not being strict on my diet and that's how I gained all the weight back.  I have just found that due to my life circumstances, I do a lot better if I don't have to think and prepare meals. I honestly do  not have time to cook. So what kind of diet or meal plan do you all follow?



Im doing Slimming World - not sure if you will have heard of it, or if its a UK thing?! Anyhoo, its 'Food Optimizing' - a different way of saying healthy eating I think! It works for me, and it makes sure I have plenty of fruit and veg!




MA pigletfan said:


> Hello everyone!
> hope all had a great weekend!
> I had a touch of stomach sick this weekend...blahhh..still not feeling 100% but i made it into work anyway..so thats a good sign.
> Tonight is the night...my parents and greg and i are going to the reception site to sign papers so we can officially say we have a wedding date/location..wheeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> Of course that means we will be going out for dinner after to celebrate..ah well..things like this need celebrating..even if i end up not being a loser this week because of it



 on the sickness, but     on booking your venue and choosing your date! Are you putting a ticker up? What date have you decided on?
Sorry for all the questions, im just excited!  

Hope everyones having a great day!


----------



## MA pigletfan

You peeps are the cutest!  Thanks for all the excitement over my lil' wedding news  wheeeeeee!!!! 
It ( knock on wood that something doesn't go wrong before we get there tonight!)...will be on October 10, 2009..at the Westin hotel in Providence 
The church for the ceremony is yet to be determined... There isn't really a good website up for it..but its like most Westin hotels..its very nice and the ballroom/cocktail area for our event will be pretty secluded from the hustle and bustle of the hotel..which will be nice!
DisgalUK and Lauren..where are you two getting married..if you ever shared it i must have missed it ...I am getting kind of wedding crazy right now though! I record all the wedding shows on TLC and WE..its pretty funny that a "bride" switch just got turned on lol!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

MA pigletfan said:


> You peeps are the cutest!  Thanks for all the excitement over my lil' wedding news  wheeeeeee!!!!
> It ( knock on wood that something doesn't go wrong before we get there tonight!)...will be on October 10, 2009..at the Westin hotel in Providence
> The church for the ceremony is yet to be determined... There isn't really a good website up for it..but its like most Westin hotels..its very nice and the ballroom/cocktail area for our event will be pretty secluded from the hustle and bustle of the hotel..which will be nice!
> DisgalUK and Lauren..where are you two getting married..if you ever shared it i must have missed it ...I am getting kind of wedding crazy right now though! I record all the wedding shows on TLC and WE..its pretty funny that a "bride" switch just got turned on lol!



Im getting married and having the reception in a hotel in Sheffield (the nearest city to where I live), its a Courtyard by Marriott hotel but I think its been taken over by the Holiday Inn chain? I'll try and find a link to their website, although the pictures aren't that great!

I know what you mean about the 'bride switch' - I was never the type of girl who had imagined the perfect wedding, and I didn't dream all day long about getting married, but as soon as the engagement ring went on - BAM - on went the bride switch!  

http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/hi/1/en/hotel/EMART/event-facilities

I dont know if the above link will work? If it does, ignore the first picture of the board room, I dont know why thats on there


----------



## DisneyLaura

MA pigletfan said:


> Tonight is the night...my parents and greg and i are going to the reception site to sign papers so we can officially say we have a wedding date/location..wheeeeeeeeeeeeee!



Hope you're feeling better.  Yeah that you have a date.  Isn't that the best feeling.  I got married on Oct 12th 1996.



DisneyGalUK said:


> Im getting married and having the reception in a hotel in Sheffield (the nearest city to where I live), its a Courtyard by Marriott hotel but I think its been taken over by the Holiday Inn chain? I'll try and find a link to their website, although the pictures aren't that great!
> 
> I know what you mean about the 'bride switch' - I was never the type of girl who had imagined the perfect wedding, and I didn't dream all day long about getting married, but as soon as the engagement ring went on - BAM - on went the bride switch!
> 
> http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/hi/1/en/hotel/EMART/event-facilities
> 
> I dont know if the above link will work? If it does, ignore the first picture of the board room, I dont know why thats on there



That's beautiful.

Monica - not doing well over here.  Not eating too bad but not good either.  No breakfast, just coffee.  Lunch was tuna sandwiches, I had almost two, small bread.  Then I just had some teddy grahams but they're princess shaped.  Plus of course my water.  Aunt flo is coming and I eat everything in site.  Not good but I'm chewing gum now until dinner.

Elizabeth is in the middle of potting training, our first real day in undies all day and she already went through 3 pairs of undies.  She does good if I constantly ask her and she says no then goes in the bathroom and goes in her undies, on the floor.  At least she tried to wipe and had the poop in a wipe that she got out of her undies, right.


----------



## LMO429

MA pigletfan said:


> You peeps are the cutest!  Thanks for all the excitement over my lil' wedding news  wheeeeeee!!!!
> It ( knock on wood that something doesn't go wrong before we get there tonight!)...will be on October 10, 2009..at the Westin hotel in Providence
> The church for the ceremony is yet to be determined... There isn't really a good website up for it..but its like most Westin hotels..its very nice and the ballroom/cocktail area for our event will be pretty secluded from the hustle and bustle of the hotel..which will be nice!
> DisgalUK and Lauren..where are you two getting married..if you ever shared it i must have missed it ...I am getting kind of wedding crazy right now though! I record all the wedding shows on TLC and WE..its pretty funny that a "bride" switch just got turned on lol!




I am getting married Saturday September 27, 2008...I actually had the stupidest meltdown today over STAMPS!!!!!! I'm embarrassed to say i cried in the car after I left the post office, because the "wedding stamp" is the UGLIEST color right now and it goes terrible with my invitations...anyway all went well i went home and ordered them online. so stupid! I know i guess this is what people mean that the litttlest things start to bother you when it becomes crunch time

westins are super nice very modern!


----------



## ArielSRL

dwheatl said:


> Welcome. I'm a kindergarten teacher, and right there with you on the "on my feet during the school year, on my bum during the summer" situation. Good for you for working on the weight loss when you have just a little to lose. I wish I had learned how to eat better when I only had 10 lbs. of bad habits to unlearn.





DisneyGalUK said:


> You've joined a great group! Jump right in!



Thanks for the welcome!! Well, I have gone up and down so much. I'm 34, 5'6.5" and when I was in high school I was normal size, then I graduated and started this working out thing and went down to like 112 lbs, size 2. It was WAY too skinny but I didn't really realize it at the time. Then as the years went on I gained up to 125, size 6, then got into a serious relationship where we really enjoyed eating out and I gained up to 150, size 10. Then we broke up and I went back to 125...lol. Then as the years went on, I went up to 140, then back down to 115 (crazy diet that did not last), then with my last relationship we got engaged and all that jazz and I got settled and went up a bit, then we broke up, back down. 

This was May/June 2007, so I stayed with my folks for 7 months after that and ate all of mom's southern home cooking and I got up to 145, size 10. I moved out in January to my own place again (finally!!) and started the weight loss in Feb/March. But I don't stick with it as much as I should because it is only 10 lbs. Like I said, I have lost 5 lbs and am usually right around 140...was exactly 140.0 this past Friday - yes I weigh in to myself on Fridays so I fit right in with the group - amd the size 10's are now too big. But the size 8's can sometimes be a tad tight...lol.

I have never been over 150 lbs but it is b/c I have a fast(er) metabolism and I fidget all the time - burns calories they say - and I work where I don't sit down and I have never had kids. Once I have kids, I think I will have to work much harder than I am now to lose. My biggest goal is to be healthy - NOT skinny - and be toned. My biggest issues are I HATE to work out and I love food.

I get 20 points per day on Weight Watchers but I don't follow it on the weekends so I don't use any of the extra 35 points during the week. I follow it fairly well but if there is any type of outing for dinner - last week was Mom's bday dinner out at Provino's - I cheat.

Anyway, I'm glad I found this group. Punkin says you guys are a great group! Thanks for reading!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

punkin413 said:


> exactly!  i thought they all did an incredible job but he just blew me away!  i think my favorite part is where he's driving the car and hanging out the window.....for some reason that just brings a little tear to my eye.  it's so sad - the possibilities that are now lost.



Yes, a lot of lost possibilities indeed! I did like that scene too. His voice and mannerisms really struck me - especially the voice - sounded nothing like him! It was like you know that no one quite like that character really exists ( I hope anyway!  ), but he made it more than just a fantasy - it was believable! 



ArielSRL said:


> Hi! I'm new to this thread. I came over from punkins TR. I am Renee and I am in the process of losing 10 lbs. I started quite a ways back (Feb or March I think) and lots of stuff has come up and gotten in the way. I have lost 5 lbs already but am having trouble with the last 5. By losing the first 5, I have pretty much dropped a size (b/c I was kind of in between before) but I am still gunning for those last 5! I do the Weight Watchers points but I don't go to the meetings. I just have all the stuff from someone who used to go. However, I only follow it during the week and not the weekends (could be why I can't lose that last 5 right? lol). I just had surgery 2 weeks ago, got my deviated septum corrected, so I can't go back to working out yet. Will ask the doc when I go on Tuesday.
> 
> Anyway, I'm a first grade teacher and I am fairly active when I am at work (never sit much) but sit quite a bit during the summer. I'll be back at work in 2 weeks, so maybe that will help with the last 5.
> 
> Thanks for reading!



Welcome to the group!  Great bunch of ladies and one gent here! 



DisneySuiteFreak said:


> Thank you all so much for the welcome! Punkin413 thanks for posting the info about this thread in you TR. I didn't get to post to your TR, but I am avidly reading it and grateful you posted info about your weight loss and this thread in your TR.
> OMG, I just typed out a whole reply to this thread and then couldn't post it because my ISP lost the connection!
> Anyway, I was wondering what diet most of you are following? Long story, but Medifast is easy for me because I am always eating on the run. DH and I own a business that's 24/7 (clients all hours of the day and night) and then on top of that I work a full time job at night. It's crazy. And in that regard it's easier to just shake and go instead of having to actually think about what I'm eating. I've been contemplating trying Nutrisystem, just because I am so busy I really don't want to have to think and prepare meals ahead of time. It just makes it easier. We normally end up eating out if I am not being strict on my diet and that's how I gained all the weight back.  I have just found that due to my life circumstances, I do a lot better if I don't have to think and prepare meals. I honestly do  not have time to cook. So what kind of diet or meal plan do you all follow?



I count calories. I use sparkpeople.com to track my calories. 



MA pigletfan said:


> Hello everyone!
> hope all had a great weekend!
> I had a touch of stomach sick this weekend...blahhh..still not feeling 100% but i made it into work anyway..so thats a good sign.
> Tonight is the night...my parents and greg and i are going to the reception site to sign papers so we can officially say we have a wedding date/location..wheeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> Of course that means we will be going out for dinner after to celebrate..ah well..things like this need celebrating..even if i end up not being a loser this week because of it





MA pigletfan said:


> You peeps are the cutest!  Thanks for all the excitement over my lil' wedding news  wheeeeeee!!!!
> It ( knock on wood that something doesn't go wrong before we get there tonight!)...will be on October 10, 2009..at the Westin hotel in Providence
> The church for the ceremony is yet to be determined... There isn't really a good website up for it..but its like most Westin hotels..its very nice and the ballroom/cocktail area for our event will be pretty secluded from the hustle and bustle of the hotel..which will be nice!
> DisgalUK and Lauren..where are you two getting married..if you ever shared it i must have missed it ...I am getting kind of wedding crazy right now though! I record all the wedding shows on TLC and WE..its pretty funny that a "bride" switch just got turned on lol!



Congrats! That's so exciting! I checked out the website. The place looks really nice. I wish I could come do you photos. Looks like a great setting! I'm so excited for you!  



DisneyGalUK said:


> Im getting married and having the reception in a hotel in Sheffield (the nearest city to where I live), its a Courtyard by Marriott hotel but I think its been taken over by the Holiday Inn chain? I'll try and find a link to their website, although the pictures aren't that great!
> 
> I know what you mean about the 'bride switch' - I was never the type of girl who had imagined the perfect wedding, and I didn't dream all day long about getting married, but as soon as the engagement ring went on - BAM - on went the bride switch!
> 
> http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/hi/1/en/hotel/EMART/event-facilities
> 
> I dont know if the above link will work? If it does, ignore the first picture of the board room, I dont know why thats on there



Your reception site looks lovely too! Very nice!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Forgot to own up to my cheating this weekend! I cheated. BUT I still counted calories, and was somewhat careful about my cheating, so I'm sure I could have done much worse if I wasn't paying attention. I don't want to say what I had for fear of pushing anyone over the edge. I'll just say there was fair food involved, and alcohol. Actually, if I'd only gone with one or the other, I would have been doing pretty well, but I knew I'd go over, and I'll try to do some making up for it this week. It'll be tough because I'm in training all week, and I don't know if I can bring my lunch. But today I had a southwest grilled chicken salad from Mickey D's - yum! And not bad for me either!


----------



## punkin413

ArielSRL said:


> I saw it Friday and I thought Heath Ledger really stole the movie. He was way too young to die.
> 
> I was reading my People magazine and there was an article on Michelle Williams and Heath's daughter and she looks just like him!


 
welcome to the thread!!!!!!  glad you came over!

i saw his little girl and i agree - i see him in her too.  how very sad for her and his ex-wife.  



DisneySuiteFreak said:


> Anyway, I was wondering what diet most of you are following?


 


lovealldisney said:


> I like to count my calories. Someone (thank you to all of you who recommend this!) on this thread told me to take my goal weight and multiple it times 12 and that should give you the calories you should eat in a day. I am trying it and with good results so far! I like the fact that I really makes me aware of the food that is going in my mouth and really think are these calories worth it. If I want something bad enough I will make sure to work it into my calories for the day.
> 
> To keep track of what I eat I use a free web site called Sparkpeople there I can keep track of calories and exercise. Plus they have great articles and work out videos ect.. I highly recommend this site! Others in my office are using it and are seeing great results!
> 
> And last of all exercise! I joined Ladies Workout Express! It's like a Curves and I like it so far. I think in the future though I will join a club just for more of a variety of exercise. I hope this helps!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


 
disneysuitefreak - what alllovedisney said!  that formula is what worked for me, too (goal weight x 12 = calorie intake per day).  also, i would add that i drink lots of water.  i cut out all diet sodas (any sodas, for that matter) and tea.  i just have 1-2 cups of coffee in the morning with splenda and fat free creamer and then i drink water for the rest of the day.  the weight FELL off once i started doing that!



MA pigletfan said:


> Tonight is the night...my parents and greg and i are going to the reception site to sign papers so we can officially say we have a wedding date/location..wheeeeeeeeeeeeee!


 
cool!!!!!!  how exciting!


----------



## monymony3471

pm snack was a SB nut medley bar, phase 2, and water.

dinner was another salad with turkey, chick peas, feta cheese, and some left over black bean salsa I made (black beans, red onion, tomatoes, avocado, corn, with balsamic red wine vinegar and olive oil mixed with a zesty italian good seasonings packet)  It's the bomb!


and more water.


I didn't cheat or nothing.

Now I have a headache, along with AF.

I am tired and I need to go to bed.


Then I'll do it all over again tomorrow.

Exercise was chasing the little kids all day.


----------



## dwheatl

Mony - I was thinking of you and your tag today. I had my mamma jamma, and yes, it hurt. The technician was really gabby, and I just felt like, would you just get done, please?


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

lovealldisney said:


> DisneySuiteFreak;
> 
> First off   you will find great support on this thread!
> 
> I like to count my calories. Someone (thank you to all of you who recommend this!) on this thread told me to take my goal weight and multiple it times 12 and that should give you the calories you should eat in a day. I am trying it and with good results so far! I like the fact that I really makes me aware of the food that is going in my mouth and really think are these calories worth it. If I want something bad enough I will make sure to work it into my calories for the day.
> 
> To keep track of what I eat I use a free web site called Sparkpeople there I can keep track of calories and exercise. Plus they have great articles and work out videos ect.. I highly recommend this site! Others in my office are using it and are seeing great results!
> 
> 
> 
> And last of all exercise! I joined Ladies Workout Express! It's like a Curves and I like it so far. I think in the future though I will join a club just for more of a variety of exercise. I hope this helps!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Thanks to all of you for the welcome and for the responses. I'm going to look into the sparkpeople.com and calorie counting. Makes alot of sense...

What do you all do to curb your appetite in the beginning? I mean, until the stomach shrinks, it's a little harder because you feel hungry all the time with most diets, especially ones that restrict calories. Then if you eat carbs (even fruits) that sends the blood sugar spiking making you more hungry soon after eating. Any suggestions?


----------



## lovealldisney

> DisneySuiteFreak:
> What do you all do to curb your appetite in the beginning? I mean, until the stomach shrinks, it's a little harder because you feel hungry all the time with most diets, especially ones that restrict calories. Then if you eat carbs (even fruits) that sends the blood sugar spiking making you more hungry soon after eating. Any suggestions?




Hi DisneySuiteFreak
I like to munch on veggies with a little lite ranch dressing. They are low in calories and you can really fill up on them. An apple with a little peanut butter is good to. A handful of nuts works good to like cashews. Or have a lite yogurt. I like the yoplait lite thick and creamy. 

For breakfast I like either:

Oatmeal
Whole wheat toast with low sugar jam
Strawberries with lite vanilla yogurt with bran cereal ( I layer it like a parfait )

Lunch:

Spinach salad with grilled chicken with strawberries, mandarin oranges, blue berries, a small handfull of chopped peacans with kraft light done right raspberry dressing. VERY GOOD AND FILLING!

Or I will have a weight watchers meal with a salad and maybe a yogurt. 


Dinner:

Well is really anything I make for dinner I just make sure I portion it out. 


And last but not least I cut back on the diet soda. Even though I was drinking diet caffiene free I still cut back to either one or maybe two a day. I now drink alot of water! I like to flavor it with crystal light, I did this in the begining of my diet to help adjust to drinking so much water. 

Just remember to eat the calories you should if you eat to little you may not see results. I believe it all has to do with you metabolism. Am I right about this guys? Doesn't your body then go into starvation mode and then takes the calories you have eaten and just store them? 

Have a great day!  Hope this helps!


----------



## monymony3471

dwheatl:  Strange that you can be that comfortable with that kind of job.  I hated mine.  HATED IT!


Breakfast: veggies in scrambled eggs, 2 cups of coffe

I'm tired.  My boys had 2 other boys camp out in the backyard in the tent.  It didn't help that the baby just could settle back down after 3am.

Yawn!


----------



## LMO429

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> Thanks to all of you for the welcome and for the responses. I'm going to look into the sparkpeople.com and calorie counting. Makes alot of sense...
> 
> What do you all do to curb your appetite in the beginning? I mean, until the stomach shrinks, it's a little harder because you feel hungry all the time with most diets, especially ones that restrict calories. Then if you eat carbs (even fruits) that sends the blood sugar spiking making you more hungry soon after eating. Any suggestions?



My suggestion is eat a healthy big breakfast...lunch ...then a snack and then dinner.. and never go more than 4 hours between meals and  as far as restricting calories you should NEVER go under 1200 calories

when i felt the urge to binge in the beginning when dieting i tried to keep my mind elsewhere..come here and post, read a book, watch a new tv show go for a walk..and if I truly am that hungry then i eat a healthy snack peanut butter and banana, a weigh watcher fudge bar, almonds, one hundred calorie bag of popcorn..Once i changed my mindset about being on a "diet" that is when I actually started to lose weight.  Think of it as not a diet but a lifestyle change you cant go your whole life without having a snack at night its unrealistic...Listen to your body at night if you are truly hungry EAT something..im not saying eat a bag of potato chips but eat a healthy snack and hey if you want to have some potato chips that is OK 2!..Once i stopped telling myself I couldnt eat a certain type of food or I had to stop eatting at a certain time and actually started to listen to my body and ate when I was hungry and stopped eating when I was full..the weight started to melt off.  Im not saying i am perfect I have good days and bad days the key is to outweigh the good days as oppose to the bad days and if you fall here and there it is OK...The more restrictions you put on yourself the more likely you will gain the weight back.


----------



## punkin413

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> What do you all do to curb your appetite in the beginning? I mean, until the stomach shrinks, it's a little harder because you feel hungry all the time with most diets, especially ones that restrict calories. Then if you eat carbs (even fruits) that sends the blood sugar spiking making you more hungry soon after eating. Any suggestions?


 
drink water!  i know that sounds silly but a lot of times the hunger you feel is really just thirst.  try drinking a glass of water (with crystal lite if you're sick of plain water) to see if that helps.


----------



## monymony3471

Snack:  Granola in milk with blueberries.

2 glasses of water so far.


Please don't mind my rambles over here, I'm just keeping me honest.


I keep a glass of water near the sink with a straw.  I also walk into the kitchen so it's a rule to drink from it each time.


----------



## mommaU4

MA pigletfan said:


> You peeps are the cutest!  Thanks for all the excitement over my lil' wedding news  wheeeeeee!!!!
> It ( knock on wood that something doesn't go wrong before we get there tonight!)...will be on October 10, 2009..at the Westin hotel in Providence


That is so exciting! October is my favorite month. Congrats on setting the date and picking the place!




DisneyGalUK said:


> I know what you mean about the 'bride switch' - I was never the type of girl who had imagined the perfect wedding, and I didn't dream all day long about getting married, but as soon as the engagement ring went on - BAM - on went the bride switch!
> 
> http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/hi/1/en/hotel/EMART/event-facilities


Ooooh, that looks really nice! Too funny about the bride switch. I guess it's there in everyone just waiting for that ring to trigger it.  




DisneyLaura said:


> Elizabeth is in the middle of potting training, our first real day in undies all day and she already went through 3 pairs of undies.  She does good if I constantly ask her and she says no then goes in the bathroom and goes in her undies, on the floor.  At least she tried to wipe and had the poop in a wipe that she got out of her undies, right.


Good luck with the potty training!  





LMO429 said:


> I am getting married Saturday September 27, 2008...I actually had the stupidest meltdown today over STAMPS!!!!!! I'm embarrassed to say i cried in the car after I left the post office, because the "wedding stamp" is the UGLIEST color right now and it goes terrible with my invitations...anyway all went well i went home and ordered them online. so stupid! I know i guess this is what people mean that the litttlest things start to bother you when it becomes crunch time


Aww, I'm sorry.  I glad you were able to order them online, but I remember how stressful it can be. Remember in all the planning to take time out for yourself to rest and relax.  




Disneyfreak92 said:


> But today I had a southwest grilled chicken salad from Mickey D's - yum! And not bad for me either!


That sounds really good! I love things with a southwest or spicy kick to them. Makes me feel like I am cheating. LOL


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> I am getting married Saturday September 27, 2008...I actually had the stupidest meltdown today over STAMPS!!!!!! I'm embarrassed to say i cried in the car after I left the post office, because the "wedding stamp" is the UGLIEST color right now and it goes terrible with my invitations...anyway all went well i went home and ordered them online. so stupid! I know i guess this is what people mean that the litttlest things start to bother you when it becomes crunch time
> 
> westins are super nice very modern!


awww   i am sure i will have a fit or two when it gets closer for me as well! hahah
This particular westin isn't that super modern actually..the one in Boston was a bit too modern for my taste..this one is less so, but certainly has alot of clean lines and modern touches..i love it! 



mommaU4 said:


> That is so exciting! October is my favorite month. Congrats on setting the date and picking the place!


Thanks!! i am very excited today!

My parents loved the venue last night and we signed teh contract and put a deposit..it feels real now!


----------



## DisneyLaura

LMO429 said:


> I am getting married Saturday September 27, 2008...I actually had the stupidest meltdown today over STAMPS!!!!!! I'm embarrassed to say i cried in the car after I left the post office, because the "wedding stamp" is the UGLIEST color right now and it goes terrible with my invitations...anyway all went well i went home and ordered them online. so stupid! I know i guess this is what people mean that the litttlest things start to bother you when it becomes crunch time
> 
> westins are super nice very modern!



The stamp thing would have drove me over the edge too, no worries.



punkin413 said:


> drink water!  i know that sounds silly but a lot of times the hunger you feel is really just thirst.  try drinking a glass of water (with crystal lite if you're sick of plain water) to see if that helps.



I actually drink a glass of water right when I sit down to eat and then at least have 3 glasses during dinner.  I so feel that the water curbs my "hunger in teh brain" feeling.



monymony3471 said:


> Please don't mind my rambles over here, I'm just keeping me honest.



Keep on girl.  Do what helps.  Maybe tomorrow that's what I am going to do.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> Thanks to all of you for the welcome and for the responses. I'm going to look into the sparkpeople.com and calorie counting. Makes alot of sense...
> 
> What do you all do to curb your appetite in the beginning? I mean, until the stomach shrinks, it's a little harder because you feel hungry all the time with most diets, especially ones that restrict calories. Then if you eat carbs (even fruits) that sends the blood sugar spiking making you more hungry soon after eating. Any suggestions?



I have a morning and afternoon snack. Usually an apple, SF pudding, almonds, flat earth veggie chips, veggies and hummus or ff sour cream dip that I make... And I also drink LOTS of water! 



monymony3471 said:


> Snack:  Granola in milk with blueberries.
> 
> 2 glasses of water so far.
> 
> 
> Please don't mind my rambles over here, I'm just keeping me honest.
> 
> 
> I keep a glass of water near the sink with a straw.  I also walk into the kitchen so it's a rule to drink from it each time.



Do what you need to do! The granola, milk, and blueberries sounds good. 



mommaU4 said:


> That sounds really good! I love things with a southwest or spicy kick to them. Makes me feel like I am cheating. LOL



It is really good! I love it! And their asian grilled chicken salad is good too!


----------



## dwheatl

Mony - to add insult to injury, they put band-aids with BBs on them on the most sensitive part of that anatomy. Taking them off was a bear. Is it really that difficult for them to identify that part in the xrays?

I'm going to weigh in tomorrow because I am going off on a little adventure for the next couple of days. DH is in Monterey at a union conference, and I am taking the bus to meet him there. I have not taken a bus trip since before we got married. I have to leave the cars at home so my kids can get to work. I am just glad they both have jobs now.


----------



## DisneyObsession

Just popping in to say Hi!!!

It's been busy and work is crazy. I am picking up some overtime, so I am working 12 hr days this week, so it is tiring.  

I am working nights...any suggestions for eating??? I am trying to eat a larger meal at lunch and smaller at dinner since my break is 7:45pm. If any of you have pearls of wisdome, I would appreciate hearing them. Thanks!


----------



## mommaU4

Disneyfreak92 said:


> It is really good! I love it! And their asian grilled chicken salad is good too!


Now that one I've had and it's really good. 

I make one similiar to that at home so I can better control what goes into it, and I use this dressing:
http://www.amazon.com/Kraft-Toasted-Dressing-Marinade-16-Ounce/dp/B000NFHKJG

Kraft Asian Toasted Sesame dressing. It is soooo good. Oh, but I use the light. I think the regular is in that pic. 




dwheatl said:


> I'm going to weigh in tomorrow because I am going off on a little adventure for the next couple of days. DH is in Monterey at a union conference, and I am taking the bus to meet him there. I have not taken a bus trip since before we got married. I have to leave the cars at home so my kids can get to work. I am just glad they both have jobs now.


Have fun on your adventure!!!


----------



## monymony3471

Last night was a huge success.  We went over to my FIL to celebrate his 75th and I passed on cake and icecream.

dinner for me was blue hake and asperagus




Today:  Nothing yet I have a migrain. Well, I did have a glass of water with my excedrin.   Just trying to get some coffee down.

I've already lost 3 pounds since Monday.

I am a pro at losing the first 5. 

I think I found my mojo.    Just cruizing along *Kat and Noni*, thanks for helping me get here.


*Gina*, I got married Oct 27th.  I love that time of year.

Bandaids!  What in heavens for?  Seriously, I would have refused.   They didn't use them for mine.  So, they are not necessary right?


----------



## DisneyLaura

dwheatl said:


> I'm going to weigh in tomorrow because I am going off on a little adventure for the next couple of days. DH is in Monterey at a union conference, and I am taking the bus to meet him there. I have not taken a bus trip since before we got married. I have to leave the cars at home so my kids can get to work. I am just glad they both have jobs now.



Have a great and safe trip



monymony3471 said:


> Last night was a huge success.  We went over to my FIL to celebrate his 75th and I passed on cake and icecream.
> 
> dinner for me was blue hake and asperagus
> 
> Today:  Nothing yet I have a migrain. Well, I did have a glass of water with my excedrin.   Just trying to get some coffee down.
> 
> I've already lost 3 pounds since Monday.
> 
> I am a pro at losing the first 5.




Good for you for passing on the cake and ice cream.  

My niece's birthday party is Saturday but I'm not going to have cake either if you didn't.  But I will tell you Sunday is mine (me and her actually share the same birthday) so we'll probably go out for dinner.  I think she picked TGIF's, gotta go look at the menu before hand.  I probably will try some dessert, you know so they can sing to me  

Going to have my coffee now.


----------



## LMO429

DisneyLaura said:


> Have a great and safe trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you for passing on the cake and ice cream.
> 
> My niece's birthday party is Saturday but I'm not going to have cake either if you didn't.  But I will tell you Sunday is mine (me and her actually share the same birthday) so we'll probably go out for dinner.  I think she picked TGIF's, gotta go look at the menu before hand.  I probably will try some dessert, you know so they can sing to me
> 
> Going to have my coffee now.




Happy Early BDAY!  Fridays has the most ridiculous chocolate brownie with ice cream dessert!!! so good yet so very bad!!!! but hey calories dont count on your BDAY! enjoy!


----------



## monymony3471

DisneyLaura said:


> Have a great and safe trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you for passing on the cake and ice cream.
> 
> My niece's birthday party is Saturday but I'm not going to have cake either if you didn't.  But I will tell you Sunday is mine (me and her actually share the same birthday) so we'll probably go out for dinner.  I think she picked TGIF's, gotta go look at the menu before hand.  I probably will try some dessert, you know so they can sing to me
> 
> Going to have my coffee now.



I remember years ago eating there and they had a section for people who were watching what they ate.  I called ahead and there was something with only 4 grams of fat.

I'm talking 10 years ago at lest.  I wonder if they still do that.  

Obviously, I don't eat out, much.


----------



## HockeyKat

Monica, so glad that you are doing better.  Now, can you pass some of that motivation over here??


----------



## DisneyLaura

Ok I'm doing what Monica's doing today so I keep faithful to my WW program

So far today:

Breakfast:  1 c All Bran cereal
                1/2 c milk (whole)
                1 c coffee with 3 Tbsp half and half and 1 Tbsp sugar

Lunch:   Lean Cuisine Chicken club panini
            1 c peaches in extra light syrup

4 cups of water 

I still have a lot of points left over but dinner is going to be hard.  Every year my DH's family gets together for Labor Day and tonight is the meeting on what we are going to have at it.  My friends bringing a chili dip (hormel chili with beans, cream cheese and cheddar cheese) and then I'm brining the chips to go with it.  I figured out so far that I am having 12 chips and 1/2 c of the dip.  I don't know what else is going to be there but I'm not going crazy when I'm there.  I know it's bad but that's going to be my dinner.


----------



## monymony3471

My mom and I are sitting here eating herb garlic chicken breast, and a salad.

I have had 6 glasses of water.

I am full and I don't think I can finish it.  What is up with that????


It'll be my snack.


Well, I was tossed a lifeline, there's room to grab on.  Catch my motivation.  Just follow along.

I love being the leader!  It helps to keep me honest.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Hey all.  Been a busy little boy lately, which explains me being MIA for the past week or so.  Hope everyone is doing well!

Here's last week's Peep Challenge update (admittedly a little late).  Hope I didn't miss anybody...






Have a great day everyone!


----------



## dwheatl

Here's my early post for Friday. Down 1.4. 
Now if I can just hold onto that throughout my visit with DH, and my trip next week.

Have I told you all DH and I are going to PA next week to meet some Disers? I'm hoping to see our own dear PixieDust and her sister Nsalz, and for those of you who know DisUnc, we are meeting him at Dorney amusement park, along with some of the blacklisted Disers who were on the forbidden site. I think alcohol is going to be my challenge on that trip. DH doesn't drink at all, so I'll just have to follow his lead.

Any of you who want to envy me on my summer jaunts, feel free. I know I am blessed. However, like probably everyone else on this thread, if you knew all of the details of my life, you'd probably be just as happy to stick with your own. Just sayin'


----------



## mommaU4

monymony3471 said:


> Last night was a huge success.  We went over to my FIL to celebrate his 75th and I passed on cake and icecream.
> 
> 
> I think I found my mojo.


Great job of passing on the cake and ice cream! So hard to do. And way to go on finding your mojo!   





DisneyLaura said:


> Lunch:   Lean Cuisine Chicken club panini


Those are so good!! Keep up the great work!! 




WI_DisneyFan said:


> Here's last week's Peep Challenge update (admittedly a little late).  Hope I didn't miss anybody...
> Have a great day everyone!


Thanks for keeping track of that!  





dwheatl said:


> Have I told you all DH and I are going to PA next week to meet some Disers? I'm hoping to see our own dear PixieDust and her sister Nsalz, and for those of you who know DisUnc, we are meeting him at Dorney amusement park, along with some of the blacklisted Disers who were on the forbidden site. I think alcohol is going to be my challenge on that trip. DH doesn't drink at all, so I'll just have to follow his lead.


Congrats on your loss and have fun meeting the DISers!


----------



## punkin413

*danielle *- what fun trips you have coming up!

*laura* - my favorite thing from friday's is their veggie pasta.  it's soooo good!  and i don't think it's too terrible for you, either.  i can't remember teh exact name of it, but just look for a pasta with nothing but veggies in it and some sort of balsamic-type sauce if you're interested.  oh, and HAPPY BIRTHDAY EARLY!!!!!!!    i'm going out of town this weekend so just in case i miss it i wanted to throw that in there.  hope it's a great one!


----------



## ArielSRL

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> What do you all do to curb your appetite in the beginning? I mean, until the stomach shrinks, it's a little harder because you feel hungry all the time with most diets, especially ones that restrict calories. Then if you eat carbs (even fruits) that sends the blood sugar spiking making you more hungry soon after eating. Any suggestions?



I just eat several small meals a day, so that I am never going more than a few hours without eating. I also eat a bigger meal (more points) at lunch than dinner. I eat a lot of fruits and veggies. They are fiber-rich so they make you feel fuller, as well as they have lots of water content which helps you to feel full also.

I don't like plain water so I drink the sugar free flavored waters, or add Crystal Lite, or I brew iced tea with Splenda - they have decaf.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

DisneyObsession said:


> I am working nights...any suggestions for eating??? I am trying to eat a larger meal at lunch and smaller at dinner since my break is 7:45pm. If any of you have pearls of wisdome, I would appreciate hearing them. Thanks!



I've been in training this week for a new software system we are getting at work, and its in a different building than where I normally work. So I've been taking an insulated lunch bag with some veggies (pre-counted out in a ziplock bag), a mini pita pocket, and fire roasted tomato hummus. I use the hummus in the pita and on the veggies. Then I usually take some flat earth veggie chips and an apple or 100 calorie pack for my morning of afternoon snacks. 



mommaU4 said:


> Now that one I've had and it's really good.
> 
> I make one similiar to that at home so I can better control what goes into it, and I use this dressing:
> http://www.amazon.com/Kraft-Toasted-Dressing-Marinade-16-Ounce/dp/B000NFHKJG
> 
> Kraft Asian Toasted Sesame dressing. It is soooo good. Oh, but I use the light. I think the regular is in that pic.



That sounds good! I have quite a few salad spritzers to blow through right now, so I can't buy any dressing for a while, but I'm gonna try to remember that. 



monymony3471 said:


> Last night was a huge success.  We went over to my FIL to celebrate his 75th and I passed on cake and icecream.
> 
> dinner for me was blue hake and asperagus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today:  Nothing yet I have a migrain. Well, I did have a glass of water with my excedrin.   Just trying to get some coffee down.
> 
> I've already lost 3 pounds since Monday.
> 
> I am a pro at losing the first 5.
> 
> I think I found my mojo.    Just cruizing along *Kat and Noni*, thanks for helping me get here.



Wow! Way to go girl! I always find the first few days of "getting back on track" to be hard, but if you can get a couple of good days under your belt and resist things like you are doing, you feel so empowered, and for me that just motivates me more. Hope its doing the same for you. Snowball effect, ya know? Great job! 



monymony3471 said:


> I remember years ago eating there and they had a section for people who were watching what they ate.  I called ahead and there was something with only 4 grams of fat.
> 
> I'm talking 10 years ago at lest.  I wonder if they still do that.
> 
> Obviously, I don't eat out, much.



OK, so clearly training is frying my brain! Don't laugh at me _too_ much. I read that first sentence, and I was thinking "They had a section in the restaurant for people watching what they eat??? WOW! Like so they wouldn't have to see what the other people were eating?"  I figured it out when I read the next sentence though.  I need a nap, I guess.  



dwheatl said:


> Have I told you all DH and I are going to PA next week to meet some Disers? I'm hoping to see our own dear PixieDust and her sister Nsalz, and for those of you who know DisUnc, we are meeting him at Dorney amusement park, along with some of the blacklisted Disers who were on the forbidden site. I think alcohol is going to be my challenge on that trip. DH doesn't drink at all, so I'll just have to follow his lead.



That sounds like a blast! Have fun! Say hi for me, K?


----------



## Wonders10

Hey Peeps - just checking in.  

Still eating horribly.  Bought some slim fast for a "quick" fix for a couple days to get me used to eating less, etc.  Usually works.  I need to lose at least 10 lbs quick so I can buy some decent work clothes.  

Today, I drove up to the area I'll be moving to and dropped off my apartment application.  They said that they would call me within a couple hours to let me that I had been approved (background, credit, etc.) and they didn't.  I don't have anything that I can think of that would keep me from getting a place so I'm probably just being a worry wart.  I'm sure they just got busy and will call me tomorrow.  I know I live in Florida so everyong thinks it's tropical everywhere, but this area really is very "beach-y".  And has the cutest downtown area.  I like it already.  And I'm so excited to buy things for my new pad - it's keeping my mind off how nervous I am about starting my new job.

And now a random story.  I've had babies on the brain recently.  Started getting sentimental over an ex-bf when I saw him in some pictures on his facebook with some kids (not his) and I was watching tori and dean on oxygen right before bed (she is way preggers on that show) and just other little things here and there regarding babies.  Well it has caught up with me because last night I had a dream that I was pregnant and in labor at the hospital.  I remember the dr. putting some drugs in my IV to get my contractions going and then I started feeling very crampy and my whole family was sitting in the hospital room with me and I just kept pacing around.  The thing that kept getting to me is how crampy and uncomfortable my stomach felt.  Then the pain increased and the dr. said it might be time and I woke up.  Just in time  My stomach still hurt when I woke up.  It freaked the heck out of me - obviously, almost 24 hours later and I'm still thinking about it.  

Hope all of you are having a great week!  And not just with the "diet".


----------



## monymony3471

Lynda:  You are so funny.  I wish we could meet someday soon.  I read things too that are off, and then I realize it's just me.


Shannon:  Why is it just now I notice your TR link.  Cause I'm totally slow.  I started the first page.  Kinda like your pace right.  Just kidding!


dwheatl:  Have a blast!  Tell all the blacklisters I said hi.  And when they say WHO?, just tell them never mind.

Aaron:  I will be in the negatives this week I gaurantee it!  


Laura:  Copy cat!


I just went for the nicest power walk and I am pumped.  Can you tell?


Walk people its all that less the bag of chips.


Nighty night!


----------



## mousehouselover

I thought I'd come out of my perpetual lurkdom for a bit. I've had a pretty good week, I've walked today and went to the gym yeterday. I've been counting my points and trying to eat little meals. I'm still struggling with hunger at night though. DH is in this with me and he's been pretty good about being supportive without telling me what to do. I've been really busy at work but I don't know if that helps or if it makes it worse on my diet. 

Monica~ I'm glad to see things are picking up for you. 

Shannon~ I hope things go well with your move. In mos from now, you'll look back and wonder why you were feeling apprehensive about the job and all.

Lynda~  I hope the training goes ok. 

Dannielle~  I'm probably too late but I hope you have a good time.

My DSis just brought DD#1 home from the Jonas Brothers concert. I've got to run and see what they thought.


----------



## LMO429

I stepped on the scale early 2day and saw a FABULOUS NUMBER!  will post tomorrow...I gained weight last week but it must of been a combination of aunt flow and me doing weights.

does anyone listen to the disunplugged podcast! I LOVE LOVE that show, if you havent listen ever listen to this weeks episode it was hysterical especially Kevin's dining review on Cinderella's Royal Table


----------



## DisneyLaura

dwheatl said:


> Have I told you all DH and I are going to PA next week to meet some Disers? I'm hoping to see our own dear PixieDust and her sister Nsalz, and for those of you who know DisUnc, we are meeting him at Dorney amusement park, along with some of the blacklisted Disers who were on the forbidden site. I think alcohol is going to be my challenge on that trip. DH doesn't drink at all, so I'll just have to follow his lead.



Great job on the weight loss and have a nice trip



punkin413 said:


> *laura* - my favorite thing from friday's is their veggie pasta.  it's soooo good!  and i don't think it's too terrible for you, either.  i can't remember teh exact name of it, but just look for a pasta with nothing but veggies in it and some sort of balsamic-type sauce if you're interested.  oh, and HAPPY BIRTHDAY EARLY!!!!!!!    i'm going out of town this weekend so just in case i miss it i wanted to throw that in there.  hope it's a great one!



Thanks for the birthdy wishes and I am definately going to try that pasta dish.



Wonders10 said:


> Today, I drove up to the area I'll be moving to and dropped off my apartment application.  They said that they would call me within a couple hours to let me that I had been approved (background, credit, etc.) and they didn't.  I don't have anything that I can think of that would keep me from getting a place so I'm probably just being a worry wart.  I'm sure they just got busy and will call me tomorrow.  I know I live in Florida so everyong thinks it's tropical everywhere, but this area really is very "beach-y".  And has the cutest downtown area.  I like it already.  And I'm so excited to buy things for my new pad - it's keeping my mind off how nervous I am about starting my new job.



What town are you moving to or do you not want to say online I totally understand.  You and me would get along so great, we both are worry warts, I blame my mother, I got it from her.



LMO429 said:


> I stepped on the scale early 2day and saw a FABULOUS NUMBER!  will post tomorrow...I gained weight last week but it must of been a combination of aunt flow and me doing weights.
> 
> does anyone listen to the disunplugged podcast! I LOVE LOVE that show, if you havent listen ever listen to this weeks episode it was hysterical especially Kevin's dining review on Cinderella's Royal Table



Lauren - yeah for the good numbers.  My number is so-so but AF left you and came to my house on Tuesday (that's my WW weigh in day) so it's not that good but I'm down.  Now on the podcast, do you just download something to your computer or do you have to download it to an Ipod or MP3 player. I always want to listen to those but I'm not that computer saavy.


Oh and for those you that read about my family labor day meeting I went to last night, it was bad.  I had a Fiber One bar before I left because I was starving (I had 6 more points that I could play with with chips and dip).  Well as soon as I went in the house the hostess poors me a Sangaria (I don't drink hardly ever)  I had two glasses.  I had pizza, brownie, spice cake, ice cream cake.  I blame the alcohol.  I left there so mad at myself because I did so well all day and put some food in front of me and I was nuts.  I did have some salad though so that's a plus.  Well today's another day.


----------



## LMO429

its easy to to find the podcast

go to the main disboards.com page, towards the top will be the DIS SITE UPDATES to the right of that is a box that says "THE DISUNPLUGGED weekly PODCAST" (next to the disradio box) click on the disunplugged weekly podcast then click on PLAY NOW button on the next page and WA LA!!!! your addiction will begin!!! its a great show! enjoy!


----------



## MA pigletfan

dwheatl said:


> Here's my early post for Friday. Down 1.4.
> Now if I can just hold onto that throughout my visit with DH, and my trip next week.
> 
> Have I told you all DH and I are going to PA next week to meet some Disers? I'm hoping to see our own dear PixieDust and her sister Nsalz, and for those of you who know DisUnc, we are meeting him at Dorney amusement park, along with some of the blacklisted Disers who were on the forbidden site. I think alcohol is going to be my challenge on that trip. DH doesn't drink at all, so I'll just have to follow his lead.
> 
> Any of you who want to envy me on my summer jaunts, feel free. I know I am blessed. However, like probably everyone else on this thread, if you knew all of the details of my life, you'd probably be just as happy to stick with your own. Just sayin'


yay for your loss!  Have a great weekend! Please tell me DisUnc was not booted from here!? His TR cracked me up!



Wonders10 said:


> Hey Peeps - just checking in.
> 
> Still eating horribly.  Bought some slim fast for a "quick" fix for a couple days to get me used to eating less, etc.  Usually works.  I need to lose at least 10 lbs quick so I can buy some decent work clothes.
> 
> Today, I drove up to the area I'll be moving to and dropped off my apartment application.  They said that they would call me within a couple hours to let me that I had been approved (background, credit, etc.) and they didn't.  I don't have anything that I can think of that would keep me from getting a place so I'm probably just being a worry wart.  I'm sure they just got busy and will call me tomorrow.  I know I live in Florida so everyong thinks it's tropical everywhere, but this area really is very "beach-y".  And has the cutest downtown area.  I like it already.  And I'm so excited to buy things for my new pad - it's keeping my mind off how nervous I am about starting my new job.
> Hope all of you are having a great week!  And not just with the "diet".



That place sounds great Shannon..good luck securing a place!!!
As for your baby dream..taht is funny! I have realistic dreams like that, but if I though i was really expecting I would pass out. I am just not in that "place " yet...at least not until after the wedding thank you very much! hahahha 

This week has been the pits for exercise..i have been stomach sick ( reverse of the usual)..so i have been feeliing very sluggish and "bound up" ugh. hate it. i might not even weigh in tommorow .it depends. i know thats the easy way out but i have not been "myself" at all this week...eating hasn't been too bad though...
anyhoo..have a great day all!
gina


----------



## mousehouselover

Morning (well, nearly afternoon now) all~

I had a bad night; our mastiff puppy took up most of my space in the bed. I didn't sleep well and got up grumpy. I had to go to the gym and wasn't looking forward to it since I was in a bad mood. I turned out ok. I took the step class and I'm getting a bit better at it. 

I had a bagel with margarine for breakfast, a piece of cheese and a WW choc chip cookie after my workout. (I want sweets when I'm done...... not sure why.) I had a turkey sandwich, 100 cal sun chips, frozen peas and appleauce for lunch. So far, I'm up to 10 pts; exactly where I try to be at this time of day. I usually have a fiber one bar for a snack (2pts) and then dinner tonight will be salad, WW 0 pt soup, a Healthy Choice chicken alfredo dinner, frozen corn and mandarin oranges for 6 pts. I can have a snack as well. All I drink is water, flavored with fake crystal light. 

Hopefully I'll be able to stay away from the misc snacks that hang around ur workplace. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## mommaU4

mousehouselover said:


> and a WW choc chip cookie after my workout.


Just wondering, are those good? I mean, they must be if you're eating them, LOL, but are they really good or just ok? I almost bought some last time I went shopping but put them back because I wasn't sure.  


Good luck to everyone on weigh in day tomorrow!!!


----------



## UtahMama

Soooo many comments, people! 

But, I have to share THIS little juicy morsel. 

I often brag how I've never gotten a traffic ticket, right? Not_ here_, but, trust me, I DO brag IRL about that. Or if I drive by some poor shmuck who's been pull't over, I will out loud (to myself) say "HA-HA!" 

Well, Karma has a way of righting those wrongs, now doesn't she?

I have gotten pulled over before, true. A few times. FOUR other times, if you must know. And have managed to talk my way out of them  

BUT, _those_ particular "skillz" are wasted on straight women traffic cops!  

Works well for the dude cops and the _other_ lady cops  , I have to say.
(Sorry Celery! LOL!)

Anywho. 

*A series of unfortunate events* all happened within a short time of each other:

1. Got a LITTLE lost, as in took a wrong turn (as in missed my real turn due to whatever distraction)

2. Heard the little man I babysit, who I've literally nick-named "Blow-Out Boy", in his car seat behind me have a VERY loud diaper explosion (some of you know what I'm talking about)

3. Spilled my McIced Coffee (Lg, sugar-free-vanilla, YUMMMM) all down the front of my WHITE top.  

4. Entered a *CONSTRUCTION ZONE*....(you know what's coming!  )

5. Decided I may be going a _smidge_ too fast so I decided to slow down--*but* before I decided to slow down, Miss Straight Lady Cop's radar gun had already clocked me at going 49!!!!  FYI, It was a 25 zone. 

SO! yada yada yada, it's a $432.00 ticket!!!! Received in front of my kids, even! Who proceeded to laugh WITH me the whole way home.



**Sucky-Wife Tip:

* If you ever have similar bad-ish news which you need to  share with your DH, do this! Call him while he's at work, in the company of OTHER people's DH's. This causes much manly co-miserating and softens the blow of the ticket price quite a bit. Except, he thought I said $132 (not $432!) at first and said, "That's not too bad!" and I thought, "hey, that was EASY!" while silently high-fiving myself. Then I realized he may not have heard me correctly and made SURE he knew my ticket fee. Again, luckily for me, he was with a bunch of dudes at the time.   By the time he came home, he was just rolling his eyes at me and calling me a "Bad A_ _" . 

And I can no longer brag about driving for XX years without getting a ticket


----------



## Wonders10

DisneyLaura said:


> What town are you moving to or do you not want to say online I totally understand.  You and me would get along so great, we both are worry warts, I blame my mother, I got it from her.



I'm moving to Martin county, florida.  I do feel a little weird giving the actual city online but the county itself is very small so it gives you a general idea of where I'll be - stuart, jensen beach, hutchinson island, jupiter island (where tiger woods has a house or so my DB told me).  In between Palm Beach and St. Lucie counties.

Oh and I got the apartment!  My move in date is next Thursday!  I got some very cute bedding at macy's today and adorable 4 pc place setting on clearance too.  Not sure about the rest of the country, but down here macy's is having some AMAZING sales, starting today!


----------



## monymony3471

Wendy OUCH!!!! That's all I can say.  That's 4 extra kids full time for a week OUCH.


----------



## dwheatl

Hi, all. i'm posting from the lodge at Asilomar. this place is beautiful. On the eating, I've been so-so. But I have been walking lots and spent 50 minutes in the pool swimming/treading water. the pool is heated, but not warm, and it's about 60 degrees and foggy, so you know I kept moving. I had the pool all to myself.
DH and I went on a boat ride last night and saw dolphins. It was very spur of the moment and romantic. When we got back onshore, I got a call from the radiology dept. They want to do another mammogram and some ultrasounds because they "see something." Bleh! I think it's just scar tissue from previous cysts, but it still makes me nervous. Please send pixie dust!



UtahMama said:


> SO! yada yada yada, it's a $432.00 ticket!!!! Received in front of my kids, even! Who proceeded to laugh WITH me the whole way home.


 Can you do traffic school? DS was nabbed for doing 35 miles over the speed limit, and traffic school erased the fine and kept it off the insurance. Hope that would work for you too.
And my "trick" when I have bad, stupid-me news to share with DH: I cry when I call him. I don't do it on purpose, but it always ends up that he thinks it's something serious, so he's relieved if it's "just money."



Wonders10 said:


> Oh and I got the apartment!  My move in date is next Thursday!  I got some very cute bedding at macy's today and adorable 4 pc place setting on clearance too.  Not sure about the rest of the country, but down here macy's is having some AMAZING sales, starting today!


  

Oh, and DisUnc was NOT one of the folks blacklisted. He's a good boy, or so he says, anyway.


----------



## Wonders10

dwheatl said:


> Hi, all. i'm posting from the lodge at Asilomar. this place is beautiful. On the eating, I've been so-so. But I have been walking lots and spent 50 minutes in the pool swimming/treading water. the pool is heated, but not warm, and it's about 60 degrees and foggy, so you know I kept moving. I had the pool all to myself.
> DH and I went on a boat ride last night and saw dolphins. It was very spur of the moment and romantic. When we got back onshore, I got a call from the radiology dept. They want to do another mammogram and some ultrasounds because they "see something." Bleh! I think it's just scar tissue from previous cysts, but it still makes me nervous. Please send pixie dust!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and DisUnc was NOT one of the folks blacklisted. He's a good boy, or so he says, anyway.



Glad you are having a good time...sending PD your way.  

I want to hear more about the blacklisted DISers and the "forbidden" site...


----------



## UtahMama

dwheatl said:


> Can you do traffic school? DS was nabbed for doing 35 miles over the speed limit, and traffic school erased the fine and kept it off the insurance. Hope that would work for you too.
> And my "trick" when I have bad, stupid-me news to share with DH: I cry when I call him. I don't do it on purpose, but it always ends up that he thinks it's something serious, so he's relieved if it's "just money."



I don't know about Traffic School. My case number isn't "in the system" yet. I plan on investigating that though.

GREAT wife tip! I'll keep that little pearl in mind JUST in case!   I tend to not cry on cue, but laugh hysterically.


----------



## LMO429

UtahMama said:


> Soooo many comments, people!
> 
> But, I have to share THIS little juicy morsel.
> 
> I often brag how I've never gotten a traffic ticket, right? Not_ here_, but, trust me, I DO brag IRL about that. Or if I drive by some poor shmuck who's been pull't over, I will out loud (to myself) say "HA-HA!"
> 
> Well, Karma has a way of righting those wrongs, now doesn't she?
> 
> I have gotten pulled over before, true. A few times. FOUR other times, if you must know. And have managed to talk my way out of them
> 
> BUT, _those_ particular "skillz" are wasted on straight women traffic cops!
> 
> Works well for the dude cops and the _other_ lady cops  , I have to say.
> (Sorry Celery! LOL!)
> 
> Anywho.
> 
> *A series of unfortunate events* all happened within a short time of each other:
> 
> 1. Got a LITTLE lost, as in took a wrong turn (as in missed my real turn due to whatever distraction)
> 
> 2. Heard the little man I babysit, who I've literally nick-named "Blow-Out Boy", in his car seat behind me have a VERY loud diaper explosion (some of you know what I'm talking about)
> 
> 3. Spilled my McIced Coffee (Lg, sugar-free-vanilla, YUMMMM) all down the front of my WHITE top.
> 
> 4. Entered a *CONSTRUCTION ZONE*....(you know what's coming!  )
> 
> 5. Decided I may be going a _smidge_ too fast so I decided to slow down--*but* before I decided to slow down, Miss Straight Lady Cop's radar gun had already clocked me at going 49!!!!  FYI, It was a 25 zone.
> 
> SO! yada yada yada, it's a $432.00 ticket!!!! Received in front of my kids, even! Who proceeded to laugh WITH me the whole way home.
> 
> 
> 
> **Sucky-Wife Tip:
> 
> * If you ever have similar bad-ish news which you need to  share with your DH, do this! Call him while he's at work, in the company of OTHER people's DH's. This causes much manly co-miserating and softens the blow of the ticket price quite a bit. Except, he thought I said $132 (not $432!) at first and said, "That's not too bad!" and I thought, "hey, that was EASY!" while silently high-fiving myself. Then I realized he may not have heard me correctly and made SURE he knew my ticket fee. Again, luckily for me, he was with a bunch of dudes at the time.   By the time he came home, he was just rolling his eyes at me and calling me a "Bad A_ _" .
> 
> And I can no longer brag about driving for XX years without getting a ticket



Here She Comes! Here Comes Speed Racer!!!!!!


----------



## punkin413

DisneyLaura said:


> Well as soon as I went in the house the hostess poors me a Sangaria (I don't drink hardly ever) I had two glasses. I had pizza, brownie, spice cake, ice cream cake. I blame the alcohol.


 
alcohol does that to me too.  it enhances your appetite and tends to make you let down your guard as to what you're putting in your mouth!



MA pigletfan said:


> This week has been the pits for exercise..i have been stomach sick ( reverse of the usual)..so i have been feeliing very sluggish and "bound up" ugh.


 
hope you're feeling better!



UtahMama said:


> SO! yada yada yada, it's a $432.00 ticket!!!! Received in front of my kids, even! Who proceeded to laugh WITH me the whole way home.


 
OUCH!!!     that's a heck of a ticket.  but since you haven't gotten one in so long maybe the judge will let you do community service or something.  good luck!

well, this morning started out great as i ran 2 miles on the wii fit.  then i had a deposition at 10:00 and we didn't break for lunch until 2:30!!!  how can i eat small meals/snacks and keep my metabolism going like that???  the only place nearby for lunch was a chinese place so i had mongolian chicken for lunch.  i haven't looked up the calorie count yet - probably just destroyed it!  but i was stressed and didn't have time to worry about it.  i did get steamed rice instead of fried and i didn't eat the eggroll, so maybe it wasn't too terrible.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

UtahMama said:


> And I can no longer brag about driving for XX years without getting a ticket



This was me too! Actually, I didn't brag because I was afraid of it biting me in the you-know-what. And I still got a ticket a couple of years ago for failure to come to a complete stop at a stop sign in our subdivision, which I am pretty certain I actually did! And I had a straight lady cop too! What is it with them?   



Wonders10 said:


> Oh and I got the apartment!  My move in date is next Thursday!  I got some very cute bedding at macy's today and adorable 4 pc place setting on clearance too.  Not sure about the rest of the country, but down here macy's is having some AMAZING sales, starting today!



How exciting! Congrats! 



dwheatl said:


> Hi, all. i'm posting from the lodge at Asilomar. this place is beautiful. On the eating, I've been so-so. But I have been walking lots and spent 50 minutes in the pool swimming/treading water. the pool is heated, but not warm, and it's about 60 degrees and foggy, so you know I kept moving. I had the pool all to myself.
> DH and I went on a boat ride last night and saw dolphins. It was very spur of the moment and romantic. When we got back onshore, I got a call from the radiology dept. They want to do another mammogram and some ultrasounds because they "see something." Bleh! I think it's just scar tissue from previous cysts, but it still makes me nervous. Please send pixie dust!



Pixue dust headed your way!


----------



## Piper05

I am weighing in early b/c I am going out of town this weekend.  My husband and I are staying at a plantation that is supposed to be haunted.   One of his vendors at work gave him an all expense paid weekend, meals and tours included.  I hope they're not trying to get rid of us!  Have a great weekend!
-2.0 lbs


----------



## Wonders10

Piper05 said:


> I am weighing in early b/c I am going out of town this weekend.  My husband and I are staying at a plantation that is supposed to be haunted.   One of his vendors at work gave him an all expense paid weekend, meals and tours included.  I hope they're not trying to get rid of us!  Have a great weekend!
> -2.0 lbs




Oh I'm so jealous!  Where is it?  The only one I can think of off hand is the Myrtles Plantation...and another one in St. Francisville (but I'm not sure if that's real or not - it was in a movie).  Have a nice time!  You HAVE to report back on any ghost sighting when you get back.


----------



## Piper05

We are staying at Rip Van Winkle Gardens near New Iberia, LA.  There is a plantation home called the Jefferson House on the grounds.  We are staying in the servant quarters.  My sister and I are planning a Halloween trip to the Myrtles.  My husband refuses to go.  He wanted to cancel this trip after I told him there were "sightings" reported on www.laspirits.com .  I told him it would be rude to turn down a free trip.  I will let you know if I see anything!


----------



## mommaU4

UtahMama said:


> SO! yada yada yada, it's a $432.00 ticket!!!! Received in front of my kids, even! Who proceeded to laugh WITH me the whole way home.


 Wow, when you do something you really do it big!!! LOL




Wonders10 said:


> Oh and I got the apartment!  My move in date is next Thursday!  I got some very cute bedding at macy's today and adorable 4 pc place setting on clearance too.  Not sure about the rest of the country, but down here macy's is having some AMAZING sales, starting today!


Congrats on the apartment! And the good deals.  





dwheatl said:


> Hi, all. i'm posting from the lodge at Asilomar. this place is beautiful. On the eating, I've been so-so. But I have been walking lots and spent 50 minutes in the pool swimming/treading water. the pool is heated, but not warm, and it's about 60 degrees and foggy, so you know I kept moving. I had the pool all to myself.
> DH and I went on a boat ride last night and saw dolphins. It was very spur of the moment and romantic. When we got back onshore, I got a call from the radiology dept. They want to do another mammogram and some ultrasounds because they "see something." Bleh! I think it's just scar tissue from previous cysts, but it still makes me nervous. Please send pixie dust!


Aww, the boat ride sounds so nice. 
I'm sorry about the call from the radiology dept. I hope it's nothing but my thoughts are with you.   




Piper05 said:


> We are staying at Rip Van Winkle Gardens near New Iberia, LA.  There is a plantation home called the Jefferson House on the grounds.  We are staying in the servant quarters.  My sister and I are planning a Halloween trip to the Myrtles.  My husband refuses to go.  He wanted to cancel this trip after I told him there were "sightings" reported on www.laspirits.com .  I told him it would be rude to turn down a free trip.  I will let you know if I see anything!


That sounds so cool!!!! Right up my alley. I can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi everyone,
Just checking in quick. I am up this week  +2.8! 


I just don't get it! One week I am up and one week I am down! Is this normal? I am feeling really low right now! I guess I shouldn't complain I am not at the weight I started at so that's good. 

 Have a great day!


----------



## honeymo78

I am down this week - since I didn't look at the scale last week I'm not sure what my one week total is but for two weeks I'm   -3    And this is even with feeling bloated from AF.  I know that 199 is only another few weeks away.  I think my new goal for vacation will be 190.  

Punkin - I saw you mention the wii fit.  How is that?  Do you really get a workout on it?  DH said he would get me one if I would use it.  He'd even suffer through me using it in the living room.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Happy Friday everyone! Well, good news and bad news this week.  The bad news is that I've come to a screeching halt on the Couch to 5k program.  It's not that I don't want to run, but I'm trying to get all of my landscaping projects finished in a timely matter since I've still got ~2-ton of stone sitting in the street.  So I've been working every night to remove the grass/sod along our walk and in front of the house so I can get the stone moved.  This leaves absolutely no time for recreational activities like walking or jogging.  

However, the good news is that I managed to *lose 1.4 pounds *this week!  This loss gives me a grand total of 18.4 pounds lost in 2008, 55.2 pounds lost since starting on the Peeps (hello new bling!), and an uber grand total of 79.2 pounds lost since March 2005.  That represents a 33% loss of body weight.  My weight is now 160.8; that is 5.8 pounds from my Labor Day goal of 155, and 15.8 pounds from my ultimate goal weight of 145.

Let's see some good numbers everyone!  And have a great weekend all!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

lovealldisney said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just checking in quick. I am up this week  +2.8!
> 
> 
> I just don't get it! One week I am up and one week I am down! Is this normal? I am feeling really low right now! I guess I shouldn't complain I am not at the weight I started at so that's good.
> 
> Have a great day!


Well, I'm not sure I'd ever consider myself "normal" when it comes to my weight, but I've been through the same thing many times.  I know the feeling of having a few good weeks in a row, then you have one bad week that completely wipes your progress away.  What I normally do when I'm yo-yo'ing like that is take a step back and analyze things.  Am I tracking all of my food/calories/points?  Has my exercise routine gotten too "routine"?  Have I been eating the same meals day in and day out for a month?  A lot of times I'll find something that I can change up a little bit in any of those categories.  Not only can it shock your body and your metabolism, but it helps to keep things fresh and fun, which helps me stay motivated.  (But of course, what works for one person might not work for everyone.)  I guess the only thing I can say is stick to it!  Eventually you will see results, even if they aren't as fast or dramatic as you would like.


----------



## LMO429

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Well, good news and bad news this week.  The bad news is that I've come to a screeching halt on the Couch to 5k program.  It's not that I don't want to run, but I'm trying to get all of my landscaping projects finished in a timely matter since I've still got ~2-ton of stone sitting in the street.  So I've been working every night to remove the grass/sod along our walk and in front of the house so I can get the stone moved.  This leaves absolutely no time for recreational activities like walking or jogging.
> 
> However, the good news is that I managed to *lose 1.4 pounds *this week!  This loss gives me a grand total of 18.4 pounds lost in 2008, 55.2 pounds lost since starting on the Peeps (hello new bling!), and an uber grand total of 79.2 pounds lost since March 2005.  That represents a 33% loss of body weight.  My weight is now 160.8; that is 5.8 pounds from my Labor Day goal of 155, and 15.8 pounds from my ultimate goal weight of 145.
> 
> Let's see some good numbers everyone!  And have a great weekend all!


----------



## LMO429

I am down - 3 pounds today!!!


----------



## DisneyObsession

I am a samer today...but that's OK since AF is around. Next week will show a difference!!!


----------



## DisneyLaura

UtahMama said:


> Soooo many comments, people!
> 
> But, I have to share THIS little juicy morsel.
> 
> I often brag how I've never gotten a traffic ticket, right? Not_ here_, but, trust me, I DO brag IRL about that. Or if I drive by some poor shmuck who's been pull't over, I will out loud (to myself) say "HA-HA!"
> 
> Well, Karma has a way of righting those wrongs, now doesn't she?
> 
> I have gotten pulled over before, true. A few times. FOUR other times, if you must know. And have managed to talk my way out of them
> 
> BUT, _those_ particular "skillz" are wasted on straight women traffic cops!
> 
> Works well for the dude cops and the _other_ lady cops  , I have to say.
> (Sorry Celery! LOL!)
> 
> Anywho.
> 
> *A series of unfortunate events* all happened within a short time of each other:
> 
> 1. Got a LITTLE lost, as in took a wrong turn (as in missed my real turn due to whatever distraction)
> 
> 2. Heard the little man I babysit, who I've literally nick-named "Blow-Out Boy", in his car seat behind me have a VERY loud diaper explosion (some of you know what I'm talking about)
> 
> 3. Spilled my McIced Coffee (Lg, sugar-free-vanilla, YUMMMM) all down the front of my WHITE top.
> 
> 4. Entered a *CONSTRUCTION ZONE*....(you know what's coming!  )
> 
> 5. Decided I may be going a _smidge_ too fast so I decided to slow down--*but* before I decided to slow down, Miss Straight Lady Cop's radar gun had already clocked me at going 49!!!!  FYI, It was a 25 zone.
> 
> SO! yada yada yada, it's a $432.00 ticket!!!! Received in front of my kids, even! Who proceeded to laugh WITH me the whole way home.
> 
> 
> 
> **Sucky-Wife Tip:
> 
> * If you ever have similar bad-ish news which you need to  share with your DH, do this! Call him while he's at work, in the company of OTHER people's DH's. This causes much manly co-miserating and softens the blow of the ticket price quite a bit. Except, he thought I said $132 (not $432!) at first and said, "That's not too bad!" and I thought, "hey, that was EASY!" while silently high-fiving myself. Then I realized he may not have heard me correctly and made SURE he knew my ticket fee. Again, luckily for me, he was with a bunch of dudes at the time.   By the time he came home, he was just rolling his eyes at me and calling me a "Bad A_ _" .
> 
> And I can no longer brag about driving for XX years without getting a ticket



Poor UM - I totally understand the explosive diaper, just had that here yesterday (DD2 was sick).  Just to make you feel better I got a speeding ticket a couple of years ago.  DS7 had just got his MMR shot that the allergerist office (he was allergic to eggs and that shot is egg based so we had a long drawn out thing at the allergerist like 2 hours).  I was on my way going to DH he was working locally (he's a carpenter) so we decided to bring him lunch.  I had DS7 in the car (he was 4 at the time) and I was pregnant.  Well I kept looking in my rear view mirrow at him to make sure he didn't start having a reaction to the shot.  Well I wasn't paying attention to how fast I was going (it was a backroad but kind of main street if that makes any sense)  It the first day of school for this town I was driving in and I got pulled over going 40 in a SCHOOL ZONE by a cop that on a motorcycle on the sidewalk practically in the woods in front of the school.  My ticket was around $250 but thankfully my DH laughed when I told him on the phone.  Now for the next couple of months all I heard from DS was mommy got pulled over my a policeman and got a ticket.



Wonders10 said:


> I'm moving to Martin county, florida.  I do feel a little weird giving the actual city online but the county itself is very small so it gives you a general idea of where I'll be - stuart, jensen beach, hutchinson island, jupiter island (where tiger woods has a house or so my DB told me).  In between Palm Beach and St. Lucie counties.
> 
> Oh and I got the apartment!  My move in date is next Thursday!  I got some very cute bedding at macy's today and adorable 4 pc place setting on clearance too.  Not sure about the rest of the country, but down here macy's is having some AMAZING sales, starting today!



Yeah on the apartment, take some pictures when your all moved in.  I have an aunt in Port St Lucie.  I understand that you don't want to tell me where you live online  I never moved out of my parents house until I got married so I can live the single life through you.



Piper05 said:


> I am weighing in early b/c I am going out of town this weekend.  My husband and I are staying at a plantation that is supposed to be haunted.   One of his vendors at work gave him an all expense paid weekend, meals and tours included.  I hope they're not trying to get rid of us!  Have a great weekend!
> -2.0 lbs



Nice weight loss by the way and have a spooky weekend.  Tell us all about it when you get home.



lovealldisney said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just checking in quick. I am up this week  +2.8!
> 
> 
> I just don't get it! One week I am up and one week I am down! Is this normal? I am feeling really low right now! I guess I shouldn't complain I am not at the weight I started at so that's good.
> 
> Have a great day!



 Don't be sad.  I'm doing the same thing but I know why, I'm not trying but this week I am so next week should be good.



WI_DisneyFan said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Well, good news and bad news this week.  The bad news is that I've come to a screeching halt on the Couch to 5k program.  It's not that I don't want to run, but I'm trying to get all of my landscaping projects finished in a timely matter since I've still got ~2-ton of stone sitting in the street.  So I've been working every night to remove the grass/sod along our walk and in front of the house so I can get the stone moved.  This leaves absolutely no time for recreational activities like walking or jogging.
> 
> However, the good news is that I managed to *lose 1.4 pounds *this week!  This loss gives me a grand total of 18.4 pounds lost in 2008, 55.2 pounds lost since starting on the Peeps (hello new bling!), and an uber grand total of 79.2 pounds lost since March 2005.  That represents a 33% loss of body weight.  My weight is now 160.8; that is 5.8 pounds from my Labor Day goal of 155, and 15.8 pounds from my ultimate goal weight of 145.
> 
> Let's see some good numbers everyone!  And have a great weekend all!



 Go Aaron with your new bling

I'm -.8 today.  As others on here that AF showed up on Tuesday (my weigh in day with WW) but I'm doing really good now with my food intake other than that dreadful Wednesday.  Yesterday I rocked.  Oh and found this new thing for my water.  It's called True Lemon and it's like little sugar packets but it's crystallized lemon and I put four packets in my 64 oz container of water and I love it.  Better than that fake sugar.  I'm going to try and do a link, fingers crossed that it works.  http://www.truelemon.com/.  It also comes in orange and lime flavor.  It's a little on the expensive side but I buy those packets of crystal light and I think this is better for me.


----------



## DisneyLaura

You can even go to the bottom and get a free sample.


----------



## UtahMama

lovealldisney said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just checking in quick. I am up this week  +2.8!
> 
> 
> I just don't get it! One week I am up and one week I am down! Is this normal? I am feeling really low right now! I guess I shouldn't complain I am not at the weight I started at so that's good.
> 
> Have a great day!



Girlfriend! I'm UP +1.6 since the 19th. BUT, inches of fat are coming off with harder (heavier) muscle taking over. I am freaking amazed at how much of a change is taking place. I KNOW, eventually, the weight (number) has to come down.  

As long as you KNOW you're eating right (or right-ish  ) and moving your body more, I think you are FINE.  

So many factors, big meal still in your gut? retaining water? monthly cycle fluxuations? 

Next week you could very well be down a few! 

Keep on keepin' on!


----------



## UtahMama

*DisneyLaura*-  Thanks for the ticket co-miseration! I still can NOT believe I did that!  

I did not get your number LAST week. Did you post it and I just didn't see it? (which is highly probable).


----------



## Sparkie

Poor Wendy 

But hey- let's say you have been ticket free for 10 years if you divide 432 by 10 thats only 43.20 per year-  You just gotta pay yours all at once-  I do feel your pain-  I got a ticket for doing 70 in a 55 construction zone by a state trooper- OUCH!!! And I couldnt find my current insurance card- so double OUCH!!!


Peeps, I have a sick obsession.... I havent been home from Disney but 2 weeks and  was online researching when I could go again.... If I think of the money I have spent over the years on my addiction- I think I could have paid off my mortgage- But its only money, right?  I cant tell my family or my coworkers about my Disney research- they already think I'm nuts.

We had a publix and a target open about 10 miles from my house today-  I'm getting ready to head that way now and check out the specials.... Some of you may think 10 miles- but hey, when my parents first moved out to where I live now, there was 1 quick mart on our road at the ramp to the interstate and the closest grocery store was 20 min away so we have moved up in this big old world- We got a movie theater too!  High and exciting times in ALABAMA!!! LOL!!!


----------



## ArielSRL

I like them a lot. Sometimes I heat them up in the micro for about 15 seconds. But even without that, they are incredibly moist.


mommaU4 said:


> Just wondering, are those good? I mean, they must be if you're eating them, LOL, but are they really good or just ok? I almost bought some last time I went shopping but put them back because I wasn't sure.
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone on weigh in day tomorrow!!!


----------



## ArielSRL

UtahMama said:


> SO! yada yada yada, it's a $432.00 ticket!!!! Received in front of my kids, even! Who proceeded to laugh WITH me the whole way home.



OMG! $432????  That is highway robbery! That just seems a tad ridiculous to me. I've had several tickets, even one for doing 84 in a 45 and NEVER paid $432. Man, I feel for you. You don't really know me, but here's a  to make you feel better.


----------



## ArielSRL

I'm new so this is my first posting of weigh in. I am +0.2 this week.

Like I said, I do WW Points, but don't follow it on the weekends. I also cheated on both Tuesday and yesterday. Tuesday I was at my folks, so there is always an overabundance of snacky and dessert food there - I don't keep that stuff at myplace - and yesterday I went shopping at several places including the mall. I had a pretzel with lite cream cheese there for lunch, but what really got me was the Godiva store and the Lindt Chocolate store.  Oh well. I did follow the plan for breakfast and dinner yesterday though. The doc said I can start slow with working out - I had surgery 2 1/2 weeks ago on my deviated septum - and by 4 weeks I can be at full speed. So, hopefully that will help, as I can tell I have lost quite a bit of muscle and replaced it with fat in the last few weeks.  

I tried something new Wednesday night with dinner since I think I eat too fast. I tried putting my fork down and sipping my Splenda Iced Tea between EVERY SINGLE bite and it really and truly helped me feel VERY full. Plus I probably got tons more liquid in than I usually do.


----------



## UtahMama

ArielSRL said:


> OMG! $432????  That is highway robbery! That just seems a tad ridiculous to me. I've had several tickets, even one for doing 84 in a 45 and NEVER paid $432. Man, I feel for you. You don't really know me, but here's a  to make you feel better.



Thank YOU!

LOL! It's steep because fines double in construction zones and I was going 24 over!


----------



## mommaU4

ArielSRL said:


> I like them a lot. Sometimes I heat them up in the micro for about 15 seconds. But even without that, they are incredibly moist.


Mmmm, sounds good. I think I'll grab a box next time I'm out. Thanks! 



Okay, last week I was 239.  This week I'm at 237.6 so I am down *-1.4 lbs*
I was hoping for more, but I'll take it. 

Congrats to all who lost this week! Keep up the great work everyone!! We can do this!!!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

mommaU4 said:


> Okay, last week I was 239.  This week I'm at 237.6 so I am down *-1.4 lbs*
> I was hoping for more, but I'll take it.
> 
> Congrats to all who lost this week! Keep up the great work everyone!! We can do this!!!


Wow, you are rockin'!  Already 5.8 pounds lost on the Labor Day challenge.  Way to go!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

UtahMama said:


> Soooo many comments, people!
> 
> But, I have to share THIS little juicy morsel.
> 
> I often brag how I've never gotten a traffic ticket, right? Not_ here_, but, trust me, I DO brag IRL about that. Or if I drive by some poor shmuck who's been pull't over, I will out loud (to myself) say "HA-HA!"
> 
> Well, Karma has a way of righting those wrongs, now doesn't she?
> 
> I have gotten pulled over before, true. A few times. FOUR other times, if you must know. And have managed to talk my way out of them
> 
> BUT, _those_ particular "skillz" are wasted on straight women traffic cops!
> 
> Works well for the dude cops and the _other_ lady cops  , I have to say.
> (Sorry Celery! LOL!)
> 
> Anywho.
> 
> *A series of unfortunate events* all happened within a short time of each other:
> 
> 1. Got a LITTLE lost, as in took a wrong turn (as in missed my real turn due to whatever distraction)
> 
> 2. Heard the little man I babysit, who I've literally nick-named "Blow-Out Boy", in his car seat behind me have a VERY loud diaper explosion (some of you know what I'm talking about)
> 
> 3. Spilled my McIced Coffee (Lg, sugar-free-vanilla, YUMMMM) all down the front of my WHITE top.
> 
> 4. Entered a *CONSTRUCTION ZONE*....(you know what's coming!  )
> 
> 5. Decided I may be going a _smidge_ too fast so I decided to slow down--*but* before I decided to slow down, Miss Straight Lady Cop's radar gun had already clocked me at going 49!!!!  FYI, It was a 25 zone.
> 
> SO! yada yada yada, it's a $432.00 ticket!!!! Received in front of my kids, even! Who proceeded to laugh WITH me the whole way home.
> 
> 
> 
> **Sucky-Wife Tip:
> 
> * If you ever have similar bad-ish news which you need to  share with your DH, do this! Call him while he's at work, in the company of OTHER people's DH's. This causes much manly co-miserating and softens the blow of the ticket price quite a bit. Except, he thought I said $132 (not $432!) at first and said, "That's not too bad!" and I thought, "hey, that was EASY!" while silently high-fiving myself. Then I realized he may not have heard me correctly and made SURE he knew my ticket fee. Again, luckily for me, he was with a bunch of dudes at the time.   By the time he came home, he was just rolling his eyes at me and calling me a "Bad A_ _" .
> 
> And I can no longer brag about driving for XX years without getting a ticket



 Oh my, that is a lot of money!! The minimum fine over here is £60, which is roughly $115 plus 3 points on your driving licence (I think 9 or 12 points is a driving ban!)  Darn those straight lady cops!  



dwheatl said:


> Hi, all. i'm posting from the lodge at Asilomar. this place is beautiful. On the eating, I've been so-so. But I have been walking lots and spent 50 minutes in the pool swimming/treading water. the pool is heated, but not warm, and it's about 60 degrees and foggy, so you know I kept moving. I had the pool all to myself.
> DH and I went on a boat ride last night and saw dolphins. It was very spur of the moment and romantic. When we got back onshore, I got a call from the radiology dept. They want to do another mammogram and some ultrasounds because they "see something." Bleh! I think it's just scar tissue from previous cysts, but it still makes me nervous. Please send pixie dust!
> 
> Sending pixie dust and good thoughts your way!
> 
> Oh, and DisUnc was NOT one of the folks blacklisted. He's a good boy, or so he says, anyway.



Blacklisted disers?! What the hey??  



Wonders10 said:


> I'm moving to Martin county, florida.  I do feel a little weird giving the actual city online but the county itself is very small so it gives you a general idea of where I'll be - stuart, jensen beach, hutchinson island, jupiter island (where tiger woods has a house or so my DB told me).  In between Palm Beach and St. Lucie counties.
> 
> Oh and I got the apartment!  My move in date is next Thursday!  I got some very cute bedding at macy's today and adorable 4 pc place setting on clearance too.  Not sure about the rest of the country, but down here macy's is having some AMAZING sales, starting today!



 On the apartment!



Wonders10 said:


> I want to hear more about the blacklisted DISers and the "forbidden" site...



Me too....I think!   



WI_DisneyFan said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Well, good news and bad news this week.  The bad news is that I've come to a screeching halt on the Couch to 5k program.  It's not that I don't want to run, but I'm trying to get all of my landscaping projects finished in a timely matter since I've still got ~2-ton of stone sitting in the street.  So I've been working every night to remove the grass/sod along our walk and in front of the house so I can get the stone moved.  This leaves absolutely no time for recreational activities like walking or jogging.
> 
> However, the good news is that I managed to *lose 1.4 pounds *this week!  This loss gives me a grand total of 18.4 pounds lost in 2008, 55.2 pounds lost since starting on the Peeps (hello new bling!), and an uber grand total of 79.2 pounds lost since March 2005.  That represents a 33% loss of body weight.  My weight is now 160.8; that is 5.8 pounds from my Labor Day goal of 155, and 15.8 pounds from my ultimate goal weight of 145.
> 
> Let's see some good numbers everyone!  And have a great weekend all!




 That new bling looks fabulous on you!  

I am *-1lb* this week - would have been more but I went to see Mamma Mia on Tuesday night and accidentally ate Ben and Jerrys Baked Alaska Ice Cream.....I dont know how it happened!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

DisneyGalUK said:


> I am *-1lb* this week - would have been more but I went to see Mamma Mia on Tuesday night and accidentally ate Ben and Jerrys Baked Alaska Ice Cream.....I dont know how it happened!


I know.  Don't you just hate it when you are sitting there trying to be a good little Peep; and before you know it, Ben is holding down one arm and Jerry has got the other.  And they are force feeding you their evil ice cream.  I've managed to avoid them for a while now, but I always see them lurking when I'm in the frozen section of the grocery store.


----------



## mommaU4

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Wow, you are rockin'!  Already 5.8 pounds lost on the Labor Day challenge.  Way to go!


 Aw, thanks. Everyone here has been a great inspiration, as well as some other friends on another board who are also losing weight. 
Having support makes such a difference. It's nice just knowing you aren't alone in your struggle and if others can do it, I can too!  




WI_DisneyFan said:


> I know.  Don't you just hate it when you are sitting there trying to be a good little Peep; and before you know it, Ben is holding down one arm and Jerry has got the other.  And they are force feeding you their evil ice cream.  I've managed to avoid them for a while now, but I always see them lurking when I'm in the frozen section of the grocery store.


----------



## punkin413

i'm a samer this week, i think.  since i skipped last week for my birthday i don't really remember!  but i weighed 134 this morning and i'm thinking that's the same as two weeks ago.     the weight SHOULD be coming off because i am eating well and exercising.  who knows?  ray thinks i'm just supposed to weigh what i weigh now and that anything less is unhealthy.  but it seems to have plateaued for sure.  i'm going to keep trying though!

i just had time to skim.....busy, busy, busy!!!  but i did see this...



honeymo78 said:


> Punkin - I saw you mention the wii fit. How is that? Do you really get a workout on it? DH said he would get me one if I would use it. He'd even suffer through me using it in the living room.


 
it's really cool, but i'll admit that i don't get as good of a workout on it than i do in the gym.  but it's nice to have if, for example, it's raining or just REALLY hot outside and you don't want to walk or jog, then you can just do it on the wii fit.  the yoga is pretty good.  but the the step class is lame in my opinion - it's really slow and the step is like 1 inche off the ground - not very effective!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

WI_DisneyFan said:


> I know.  Don't you just hate it when you are sitting there trying to be a good little Peep; and before you know it, Ben is holding down one arm and Jerry has got the other.  And they are force feeding you their evil ice cream.  I've managed to avoid them for a while now, but I always see them lurking when I'm in the frozen section of the grocery store.



You know, thats exactly what happened - I didn't even see it coming!  What can I say, I was powerless to resist those little polar bear chunks!



mommaU4 said:


> Aw, thanks. Everyone here has been a great inspiration, as well as some other friends on another board who are also losing weight.
> *Having support makes such a difference. It's nice just knowing you aren't alone in your struggle and if others can do it, I can too!  *



I bolded your quote above, because thats exactly how I feel! Just posting on the Peep board makes me feel like I CAN do it - Thanks you guys!


----------



## honeymo78

punkin413 said:


> it's really cool, but i'll admit that i don't get as good of a workout on it than i do in the gym.  but it's nice to have if, for example, it's raining or just REALLY hot outside and you don't want to walk or jog, then you can just do it on the wii fit.  the yoga is pretty good.  but the the step class is lame in my opinion - it's really slow and the step is like 1 inche off the ground - not very effective!




Thanks for the info.  Right now I'm working from an office that doesn't have access to a gym so even the wii fit would be better than nothing.  I hope I get transferred back before the end of the summer.  And I hate going outside when its hot (unless I'm at disney of course) so some form of air conditioned exercise would be good.  Although I could always get on the treadmill we have in the basement, but that's just no fun.


----------



## UtahMama

DisneyGalUK said:


> I am *-1lb* this week - would have been more but I went to see Mamma Mia on Tuesday night and accidentally ate Ben and Jerrys Baked Alaska Ice Cream.....I dont know how it happened!



I hate accidentally eating no-no's!  
To this day, I can not go to the movies without getting popcorn! 
I tried it once substituting baby carrots! I was miserable and obsessive about the popcorn the whole movie. 

Now, I don't add extra butter and get a small one (or share a larger one).

HOW did you like Mamma Mia???


----------



## UtahMama

Wonders10 said:


> Hey Peeps - just checking in.
> 
> Still eating horribly.  Bought some slim fast for a "quick" fix for a couple days to get me used to eating less, etc.  Usually works.  I need to lose at least 10 lbs quick so I can buy some decent work clothes.
> 
> Today, I drove up to the area I'll be moving to and dropped off my apartment application.  They said that they would call me within a couple hours to let me that I had been approved (background, credit, etc.) and they didn't.  I don't have anything that I can think of that would keep me from getting a place so I'm probably just being a worry wart.  I'm sure they just got busy and will call me tomorrow.  I know I live in Florida so everyong thinks it's tropical everywhere, but this area really is very "beach-y".  And has the cutest downtown area.  I like it already.  And I'm so excited to buy things for my new pad - it's keeping my mind off how nervous I am about starting my new job.
> 
> And now a random story.  I've had babies on the brain recently.  Started getting sentimental over an ex-bf when I saw him in some pictures on his facebook with some kids (not his) and I was watching tori and dean on oxygen right before bed (she is way preggers on that show) and just other little things here and there regarding babies.  Well it has caught up with me because last night I had a dream that I was pregnant and in labor at the hospital.  I remember the dr. putting some drugs in my IV to get my contractions going and then I started feeling very crampy and my whole family was sitting in the hospital room with me and I just kept pacing around.  The thing that kept getting to me is how crampy and uncomfortable my stomach felt.  Then the pain increased and the dr. said it might be time and I woke up.  Just in time  My stomach still hurt when I woke up.  It freaked the heck out of me - obviously, almost 24 hours later and I'm still thinking about it.
> 
> Hope all of you are having a great week!  And not just with the "diet".



I think it's funny you dream't about birth! I'd say starting a new job, apartment getting and shopping for, and something funky in the Slim Fast is messing with you  

I wouldn't mind switching places with you for a day. Shopping for my new beach-y uber-cool apartment some how sounds like lots of fun  



monymony3471 said:


> I just went for the nicest power walk and I am pumped.  Can you tell?
> 
> 
> Walk people its all that less the bag of chips.



Yay! You are so motivated lately! It's really contageous!


----------



## dwheatl

I'm home from Monterey, here for a couple of days before we hit PA.
I had the weirdest workout yesterday.
DH was in a meeting at the conference, so I thought I'd go walk along the beach. When I got there, a small crowd of people had formed, and a sea lion was sitting on the sand (they usually hang out on rocks or platforms in the water, where people can't get to them). I asked someone what was going on, and they said he was sick, and the Marine Mammal Rescue people were coming. They brought a big metal cage and used a net and boards to push the sea lion into the cage. I helped by carrying the net up the sand (it weighed about 40 lbs. and the sand was soft, which made going uphill a workout), and then helped carry the cage up the hill (they said the sea lion weighed about 600 lbs, but there were 7 or 8 people carrying him). Combined with my 50 minutes in the pool and hours shaking my groove thing on the dance floor with DH, I'd say I got a great workout yesterday. Today, however, I can barely move.


----------



## pixie dust 112

Hi guys!  SOrry I haven't been on in a while and I don't have time to go back and read to catch up with everyone, so hugs to those who need them...yippie to the losers and hugs to all!


I am up 1
I am just so excited, I have to let you know that I am meeting dwheatl  and her DH on Saturday, when they come to the east coast!  We are going to the beach together!   

Danielle  ---->         Me ----->


----------



## dwheatl

pixie dust 112 said:


> Hi guys!  SOrry I haven't been on in a while and I don't have time to go back and read to catch up with everyone, so hugs to those who need them...yippie to the losers and hugs to all!
> 
> 
> I am up 1
> I am just so excited, I have to let you know that I am meeting dwheatl  and her DH on Saturday, when they come to the east coast!  We are going to the beach together!
> 
> Danielle  ---->         Me ----->



 except we're meeting on Tuesday, right? Otherwise, one of us has a loooong drive!  I am so excited!


----------



## pixie dust 112

dwheatl said:


> except we're meeting on Tuesday, right? Otherwise, one of us has a loooong drive!  I am so excited!



Yup!  Tuesday.  Sorry if I scared you.  I have no idea why I wrote Saturday!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

UtahMama said:


> I hate accidentally eating no-no's!
> To this day, I can not go to the movies without getting popcorn!
> I tried it once substituting baby carrots! I was miserable and obsessive about the popcorn the whole movie.
> 
> Now, I don't add extra butter and get a small one (or share a larger one).
> 
> HOW did you like Mamma Mia???



Oh I  Mamma Mia! I thought it was fabulous! I Love Julie Walters and she was just great in it!


----------



## LMO429

So I was just looking at the calendar and tomorrow is 2 months until the wedding day!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow times FLIES!!!!!

I really need to start becoming more accountable from tomorrow until the wedding, I think I am going to start posting my workouts on the peep thread everyday and how much water I drank...does anyone else want to join me for the next 2 months posting exercise and water consumptions daily or posting anything else you feel that would keep you more accountable on a daily basis....even if no one is with me I think I will be posting more things like that to be held more accountable!

I have my first fitting at Kleinfelds this upcoming Thursday!  I am a little nervous when I got my dress i weighed 142 pounds and they ordered me a size 14!!!!! today I weigh 127.5 pounds and I am super nervous the dress wont look the same now that I lost the weight!

I think once I have the fitting it will be a huge motivator that all the wedding stuff is really happening!!!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

LMO429 said:


> So I was just looking at the calendar and tomorrow is 2 months until the wedding day!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow times FLIES!!!!!
> 
> I really need to start becoming more accountable from tomorrow until the wedding, I think I am going to start posting my workouts on the peep thread everyday and how much water I drank...does anyone else want to join me for the next 2 months posting exercise and water consumptions daily or posting anything else you feel that would keep you more accountable on a daily basis....even if no one is with me I think I will be posting more things like that to be held more accountable!
> 
> I have my first fitting at Kleinfelds this upcoming Thursday!  I am a little nervous when I got my dress i weighed 142 pounds and they ordered me a size 14!!!!! today I weigh 127.5 pounds and I am super nervous the dress wont look the same now that I lost the weight!
> 
> I think once I have the fitting it will be a huge motivator that all the wedding stuff is really happening!!!



Wow, thats coming round quick for you! Mine is 4 weeks yesterday!
I'll join you in posting daily - I figure Ive got 3 full weeks to really drink the water, do the excercise - generally get my bum into gear!

So far today - 3 large glasses of water at work, just starting my fourth!
Tonight I will be doing 30minutes on the cross trainer, while I watch Criminal Minds on the TV!  

PS - You will look FANTASTIC in your dress, I know it!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

First of all, weigh in info! I am *down 2.2 lbs*!!! Yay - hard work finally kicking in. Not much time today. It's my wedding gig today! Gotta get prepped! 



LMO429 said:


> I have my first fitting at Kleinfelds this upcoming Thursday!  I am a little nervous when I got my dress i weighed 142 pounds and they ordered me a size 14!!!!! today I weigh 127.5 pounds and I am super nervous the dress wont look the same now that I lost the weight!
> 
> I think once I have the fitting it will be a huge motivator that all the wedding stuff is really happening!!!



Had to respond to this! When my dress came in, it was too small - as in would not come close to zipping - 4 inch gap in the zipper, which was on the side. I had not gained weight. They even remeasured me and checked the size chart again, and they could not figure out why it wouldn't fit. And guess what! The dress had been discontinued! They said they would work with me as far as the alterations went, but I wanted to try to lose weight to make it better, so I went at it and scheduled monthly fittings to check progress. I had about 4 months. I didn't own a scale at the time, so I don't know how much weight I lost, but the only alterations that had to be made to the dress when I was done - hemming and shortening the straps! They didn't have to let it out at all! Don't worry too much. Seamstresses can do wonderful things. I'm sure you're going to look gorgeous!


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

I've been strict the last week and still I'm +2 for the week. Frustrating!   I know it takes a 3500 calorie deficit to lose 1lb. I'm wondering if I'm not eating enough. Maybe my metabolism is too slow...


----------



## LMO429

Disneyfreak92 said:


> First of all, weigh in info! I am *down 2.2 lbs*!!! Yay - hard work finally kicking in. Not much time today. It's my wedding gig today! Gotta get prepped!
> 
> 
> 
> Had to respond to this! When my dress came in, it was too small - as in would not come close to zipping - 4 inch gap in the zipper, which was on the side. I had not gained weight. They even remeasured me and checked the size chart again, and they could not figure out why it wouldn't fit. And guess what! The dress had been discontinued! They said they would work with me as far as the alterations went, but I wanted to try to lose weight to make it better, so I went at it and scheduled monthly fittings to check progress. I had about 4 months. I didn't own a scale at the time, so I don't know how much weight I lost, but the only alterations that had to be made to the dress when I was done - hemming and shortening the straps! They didn't have to let it out at all! Don't worry too much. Seamstresses can do wonderful things. I'm sure you're going to look gorgeous!



Its good to hear seamstresses can do wonderful things! Considering Kleinfelds charges 600 dollars for alterations it better be perfect!


----------



## LMO429

DisneyGalUK said:


> Wow, thats coming round quick for you! Mine is 4 weeks yesterday!
> I'll join you in posting daily - I figure Ive got 3 full weeks to really drink the water, do the excercise - generally get my bum into gear!
> 
> So far today - 3 large glasses of water at work, just starting my fourth!
> Tonight I will be doing 30minutes on the cross trainer, while I watch Criminal Minds on the TV!
> 
> PS - You will look FANTASTIC in your dress, I know it!




Your wedding is just around the corner!!!!!!   Where are you going on your honeymoon again!


----------



## ArielSRL

UtahMama said:


> Thank YOU!
> 
> LOL! It's steep because fines double in construction zones and I was going 24 over!



Ah, okay. Well, I still feel badly for ya!



mommaU4 said:


> Mmmm, sounds good. I think I'll grab a box next time I'm out. Thanks!



Let me know what you think!


----------



## ArielSRL

punkin413 said:


> i'm a samer this week, i think.  since i skipped last week for my birthday i don't really remember!  but i weighed 134 this morning and i'm thinking that's the same as two weeks ago.     the weight SHOULD be coming off because i am eating well and exercising.  who knows?  ray thinks i'm just supposed to weigh what i weigh now and that anything less is unhealthy.  but it seems to have plateaued for sure.  i'm going to keep trying though!



Well, we all know muscle weighs more than fat, so you are prolly staying the same because you are replacing the fat with muscle!  I've heard that the best way to actually measure weight lose is by inches, not pounds - not that I do that. But if I had a measuring tape I would do it that way, as well as the scale. My scale does tell BMI and body fat percentage, so that helps a little when those numbers go down even though the weight may not.


----------



## ArielSRL

honeymo78 said:


> Thanks for the info.  Right now I'm working from an office that doesn't have access to a gym so even the wii fit would be better than nothing.  I hope I get transferred back before the end of the summer.  And I hate going outside when its hot (unless I'm at disney of course) so some form of air conditioned exercise would be good.  Although I could always get on the treadmill we have in the basement, but that's just no fun.



I rent workout and yoga dvds from Netflix and try that when I get bored with the treadmill. Just a suggestion.


----------



## mousehouselover

Beth~ The cooies are ok, not great but thier better than nothing. I'll try microwaving them and see if that improves the taste.



WI_DisneyFan said:


> I know.  Don't you just hate it when you are sitting there trying to be a good little Peep; and before you know it, Ben is holding down one arm and Jerry has got the other.  And they are force feeding you their evil ice cream.  I've managed to avoid them for a while now, but I always see them lurking when I'm in the frozen section of the grocery store.



I'm sure either Edy or Breyer is holing the spoon too!!!  

UMa~ Sorry abut the ticket. I got bit too in Apr; after 8 yrs 11.5 mos of perfect driving. 

After gong to the gym and accounting for everything that I ate; I'm a samer. I'm stuck at 175. I'm going to keep at it and see what happens. If I don't lose, I don't lose.


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

Sorry I'm late.  I'm down 0.2 lbs.  Not much but at least it wasn't a gain.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

LMO429 said:


> Your wedding is just around the corner!!!!!!   Where are you going on your honeymoon again!



We are going to Egypt - a week cruising the River Nile and a week in a hotel in Luxor! I cant wait! Its not Disney, but it will be great!  
Im so jealous of you going to Maui - how long is the flight from where you are? It would be like 16 hours from the UK, and we'd have to go via the US as well!


----------



## Astro Orbiter

DD's birthday party was yesterday, and I over-indulged.  I had real coke (which I love) after dinner (which I know better than to do) and now I'm tired this morning.  Blech.  I had a small lunch and totally skimped on dinner, and ended up at the high side of my calorie range for the day, so I'll take that.  Back on the bandwagon today!

I did go out on a little bike ride (3 miles) so I'm feeling a bit more normal now.  In 4 weeks I've gotten this into a habit (yea!) and am dreading my next business trip (to the Hilton with the most depressing workout room I've ever seen).

And I'm up 2 lbs this morning, too, from yesterday morning.  Probably as a result of the cake and cookies and the soda.  I'm a daily weigher but log weekly.  The daily visits are so I don't end up with a bad surprise on Fridays.  Now I know to add a few evening bike rides where I can this week.  Rainy season wreaks havoc on my schedule!  

Deb


----------



## LMO429

DisneyGalUK said:


> We are going to Egypt - a week cruising the River Nile and a week in a hotel in Luxor! I cant wait! Its not Disney, but it will be great!
> Im so jealous of you going to Maui - how long is the flight from where you are? It would be like 16 hours from the UK, and we'd have to go via the US as well!




What an amazing honeymoon you have planned, my girlfriend who is getting married august 30th is going on the same exact honeymoon as you!!!


----------



## LMO429

The wedding is 2 months from today!!!! I have a bbq today I am already mentally prepared to eat as healthy as possible!

Yesterday I did not workout instead I stuffed wedding invitations for about 5 hours!


----------



## DisneyLaura

Wendy - I was down 1.2 lb last week (for your handy dandy spreadsheet)



Sparkie said:


> Peeps, I have a sick obsession.... I havent been home from Disney but 2 weeks and  was online researching when I could go again.... If I think of the money I have spent over the years on my addiction- I think I could have paid off my mortgage- But its only money, right?  I cant tell my family or my coworkers about my Disney research- they already think I'm nuts.
> 
> We had a publix and a target open about 10 miles from my house today-  I'm getting ready to head that way now and check out the specials.... Some of you may think 10 miles- but hey, when my parents first moved out to where I live now, there was 1 quick mart on our road at the ramp to the interstate and the closest grocery store was 20 min away so we have moved up in this big old world- We got a movie theater too!  High and exciting times in ALABAMA!!! LOL!!!



We all have that obession here, I start planning mine five years in advance (of course all in my head  )  Great news on the publix and target.



ArielSRL said:


> I tried something new Wednesday night with dinner since I think I eat too fast. I tried putting my fork down and sipping my Splenda Iced Tea between EVERY SINGLE bite and it really and truly helped me feel VERY full. Plus I probably got tons more liquid in than I usually do.[/COLOR][/FONT]



I do this too.  Before I even sit down I drink a glass of water, then during my meal I probably drink three to four glasses.  I think it definately helps feeling full.  I also do this with lunch too.



WI_DisneyFan said:


> I know.  Don't you just hate it when you are sitting there trying to be a good little Peep; and before you know it, Ben is holding down one arm and Jerry has got the other.  And they are force feeding you their evil ice cream.  I've managed to avoid them for a while now, but I always see them lurking when I'm in the frozen section of the grocery store.



 So that's how that happens.



dwheatl said:


> I'm home from Monterey, here for a couple of days before we hit PA.
> I had the weirdest workout yesterday.
> DH was in a meeting at the conference, so I thought I'd go walk along the beach. When I got there, a small crowd of people had formed, and a sea lion was sitting on the sand (they usually hang out on rocks or platforms in the water, where people can't get to them). I asked someone what was going on, and they said he was sick, and the Marine Mammal Rescue people were coming. They brought a big metal cage and used a net and boards to push the sea lion into the cage. I helped by carrying the net up the sand (it weighed about 40 lbs. and the sand was soft, which made going uphill a workout), and then helped carry the cage up the hill (they said the sea lion weighed about 600 lbs, but there were 7 or 8 people carrying him). Combined with my 50 minutes in the pool and hours shaking my groove thing on the dance floor with DH, I'd say I got a great workout yesterday. Today, however, I can barely move.



Great workout indeed but that must have been cool



pixie dust 112 said:


> Hi guys!  I am just so excited, I have to let you know that I am meeting dwheatl  and her DH on Saturday, when they come to the east coast!  We are going to the beach together!
> 
> Danielle  ---->         Me ----->



A DIS meet cool



DisneyGalUK said:


> We are going to Egypt - a week cruising the River Nile and a week in a hotel in Luxor! I cant wait! Its not Disney, but it will be great!
> Im so jealous of you going to Maui - how long is the flight from where you are? It would be like 16 hours from the UK, and we'd have to go via the US as well!



I worked with a woman who went to Egypt (I don't think a cruise but maybe she did that) and she loved it.


----------



## mommaU4

DisneyGalUK said:


> Oh I  Mamma Mia! I thought it was fabulous! I Love Julie Walters and she was just great in it!


That's good to hear! We are going to finally see it tomorrow. We were supposed to go last week but that got postponed. I'm really excited. 






LMO429 said:


> So I was just looking at the calendar and tomorrow is 2 months until the wedding day!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow times FLIES!!!!!!


   





DisneyGalUK said:


> Wow, thats coming round quick for you! Mine is 4 weeks yesterday!


   

About the water......today I finally filled up one of those little jugs that is supposed to be equal to the recommended daily water intake. So I know once I finish that, I've had enough water for the day. Or at least as much as I'm supposed to. 

It's not easy to carry one of those things around so it wouldn't be practical for work or running errrands, but for around the house, it's so easy for me to just drink from that all day. I'm hoping it helps me keep better track since I am so bad when it comes to drinking water. 




DisneyGalUK said:


> We are going to Egypt - a week cruising the River Nile and a week in a hotel in Luxor! I cant wait! Its not Disney, but it will be great!


Wow, how exciting!!! And exotic. 


I hope you ladies getting married and going on honeymoons are planning to share some pics.  I just love wedding pics!!!!  

Hope everyone is having a great week-end so far!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

LMO429 said:


> Its good to hear seamstresses can do wonderful things! Considering Kleinfelds charges 600 dollars for alterations it better be perfect!



Wow! That's a lot indeed! It HAD better be perfect for that price. 



DisneyGalUK said:


> We are going to Egypt - a week cruising the River Nile and a week in a hotel in Luxor! I cant wait! Its not Disney, but it will be great!
> Im so jealous of you going to Maui - how long is the flight from where you are? It would be like 16 hours from the UK, and we'd have to go via the US as well!



That sounds amazing!!! I hope you have a ridiculous amount of fun, but I'm sure you will. I would love to go on a trip like that!


----------



## monymony3471

Hi, we left for up north on Friday and I didn't get to post my loss for Friday.

It was -3lbs.


I did fairly well up north.  I even went for walk/runs.  In Public.  Twice.

I drove my walks to see how far I went each time and it was just under 2.5 miles.  In my eyes I did good.

I loved the scenery, both lakes on each side of me.  Very cool.  If I lived up there I could do that daily.


Today I thought of you* Aaron* and wondered how your Couch to 5K was going?


----------



## ArielSRL

DisneyLaura said:


> I do this too.  Before I even sit down I drink a glass of water, then during my meal I probably drink three to four glasses.  I think it definately helps feeling full.  I also do this with lunch too.



I am definitely going to try and keep it up! Unfortunately I get so bored with plain water so this is why I do the tea. I brew my own so I make a pitcher with caffeine and one without. I have the caffeine in the AM and then the decaf PM. I also add enough Splenda to the pitcher so it is equal to a cup of sugar. I don't like diet sodas so I don't drink those - not that they are good for you anyway and the tea has antioxidents.


----------



## lovealldisney

> UtahMama: Girlfriend! I'm UP +1.6 since the 19th. BUT, inches of fat are coming off with harder (heavier) muscle taking over. I am freaking amazed at how much of a change is taking place. I KNOW, eventually, the weight (number) has to come down.
> 
> As long as you KNOW you're eating right (or right-ish  ) and moving your body more, I think you are FINE.
> 
> So many factors, big meal still in your gut? retaining water? monthly cycle fluxuations?
> 
> Next week you could very well be down a few!
> 
> Keep on keepin' on!




Thanks UM!  I needed that! I just get so fustrated because I know that I am eating right and exercising and then you don't see results! I am totally PMSing today I feel if anyone looks at me wrong I am just going to go off on them! Plus I am wanting to eat everything in sight!  Does anyone else get like this? 


Ok I need some help in thinking of healthy choices for our STATE FAIR! I love the State Fair! I love State Fair FOOD!!! On top of having PMS! OMG  What am I going to do! I plan on calculating in a cream puff but only half because I know I can't eat a whole one! But we have a rib place in town that is called Saz's and they have a booth every year at our State Fair and I love their pulled pork BBQ sandwiches! YIKES! maybe I could share that one to? But then they have their SOURCREAM and CHIVE FRENCH FRIES! OMG they are awsome! Ok now I just made myself hungry! What to do What to do???


----------



## UtahMama

lovealldisney said:


> Thanks UM!  I needed that! I just get so fustrated because I know that I am eating right and exercising and then you don't see results! I am totally PMSing today I feel if anyone looks at me wrong I am just going to go off on them! Plus I am wanting to eat everything in sight!  Does anyone else get like this?
> 
> 
> Ok I need some help in thinking of healthy choices for our STATE FAIR! I love the State Fair! I love State Fair FOOD!!! On top of having PMS! OMG  What am I going to do! I plan on calculating in a cream puff but only half because I know I can't eat a whole one! But we have a rib place in town that is called Saz's and they have a booth every year at our State Fair and I love their pulled pork BBQ sandwiches! YIKES! maybe I could share that one to? But then they have their SOURCREAM and CHIVE FRENCH FRIES! OMG they are awsome! Ok now I just made myself hungry! What to do What to do???



UGH! NOT state fair fare! NO way can I resist one of those corn dogs! 

I should say load up on healthy crap before you leave, but who am I kidding!   Maybe just have a taste of your favorites? Don't know! That's up there on the resistometer!

Did you say pulled pork??? THAT is my flavorite!


----------



## UtahMama

I know ( )  y'all want to see what floats my boat...1960's-early 70's muscle cars (Chevs or Mustangs). This last Saturday we found ourselves at a CAR SHOW   at a local ski resort. Since this is a family show we're running here, I wont tell you what these cars may or may not DO to me  

CAR PORN! (1964? Chevelle)





Yes, I know, Riley is getting that Jonas Bros. hair cut off today! (1960? Impalla)





Check out the good ol' boy in the back. He was semi-intoxicated and it was noon!





I'm smelling each of the cars! Mmmmm, old vinyl!!!!





Look! I got to get IN a SWEET Corvette!





One thing about the owners of these cars is, they LOVE when ladies FAWN all over their cars   The owner of the pink/white Vette was a 60 something sweet thing that reminded me of Dolly Parton


----------



## mousehouselover

Checking in again~

I did really well over the weekend. I didn't count points on Sat but I wound up skipping breakfast because I slept late and DH had a Dr appt. Yesterday I had to est pts for my coffee but stayed on track for lunch and dinner. I watched a movie and counted out my popcorn cakes so I only had 1 serving. I slept a lot for some reason. I did walk a bit on Sat; I had eaten too much for dinner and felt uncomfortable so I had DH let me out of the car a few blocks away from our friends' house so I could walk it off. I walked a bit more while reading a magazine when we were waiting for other friends to arrive. 

I went to the gym this am. I hadn't gone since Thurs. I got on the eliptical and on the recumbant bike. If the machines are accurate, I did 3 miles in 30 min. between the two and then did arms and hip work on the weight machines.


----------



## dwheatl

lovealldisney said:


> Ok I need some help in thinking of healthy choices for our STATE FAIR! I love the State Fair! I love State Fair FOOD!!! On top of having PMS! OMG  What am I going to do! I plan on calculating in a cream puff but only half because I know I can't eat a whole one! But we have a rib place in town that is called Saz's and they have a booth every year at our State Fair and I love their pulled pork BBQ sandwiches! YIKES! maybe I could share that one to? But then they have their SOURCREAM and CHIVE FRENCH FRIES! OMG they are awsome! Ok now I just made myself hungry! What to do What to do???




We went to our local amusement park yesterday, and they have all kinds of goodies, including Dole whip floats. I rode some of the stomach-churners before lunch, and was able to avoid all of the temptations I love speed, so it was a pretty good trade-off. So my recommendation: Make yourself queasy on the rides. You won't look twice at those fries.

We're getting ready now to get on the plane to Philadelphia tonight. I am so excited. This is my first Peep meet! Wish us luck.


----------



## pixie dust 112

dwheatl said:


> We went to our local amusement park yesterday, and they have all kinds of goodies, including Dole whip floats. I rode some of the stomach-churners before lunch, and was able to avoid all of the temptations I love speed, so it was a pretty good trade-off. So my recommendation: Make yourself queasy on the rides. You won't look twice at those fries.
> 
> We're getting ready now to get on the plane to Philadelphia tonight. I am so excited. This is my first Peep meet! Wish us luck.



See ya in the morning Danielle!  Have a safe trip.  LizzY just made your PB&Js!


----------



## Piper05

Hi everyone.  I am back from my trip to the haunted plantation.  Some of you wanted me to report any ghost sightings.  We didn't see any ghosts, but we did have a spooky experience.  I was in the bathroom getting ready to go out to eat.  My husband was in the kitchen area opening a bottle of wine.  He started yelling for me to come here.  There was a cast iron tool set next to the fireplace.  The poker was swaying back and forth.  I asked my husband if he was trying to scare me, but he swore to me he was not.  I thought he moved it in an attempt to freak me out.  We stood there for a few seconds and watched the poker move.  My husband said, "I'm not staying in a room with a ghost who will stab me with a (very bad word) fire place poker in my sleep!"  Then it stopped swaying.  I told him to walk back and forth by the fireplace to see if it would move, but it didn't.  My husband was a big chicken the rest of the night.  We had to sleep with the lights on.  I do admit, there was a spooky feeling about that place.  I woke up at least 5 times that night.  I would sit straight up in the bed, wide awake.  It was very strange.  I will upload some pictures later.  It was a very beautiful place with the most spectacular gardens I have seen.  My sister and I are going to another plantation around Halloween time.  Oprah and her friend, Gayle, stayed there a couple of years ago.  It is supposed to be one of the most haunted residences in the country.


----------



## monymony3471

Piper05 said:


> Hi everyone.  I am back from my trip to the haunted plantation.  Some of you wanted me to report any ghost sightings.  We didn't see any ghosts, but we did have a spooky experience.  I was in the bathroom getting ready to go out to eat.  My husband was in the kitchen area opening a bottle of wine.  He started yelling for me to come here.  There was a cast iron tool set next to the fireplace.  The poker was swaying back and forth.  I asked my husband if he was trying to scare me, but he swore to me he was not.  I thought he moved it in an attempt to freak me out.  We stood there for a few seconds and watched the poker move.  My husband said, "I'm not staying in a room with a ghost who will stab me with a (very bad word) fire place poker in my sleep!"  Then it stopped swaying.  I told him to walk back and forth by the fireplace to see if it would move, but it didn't.  My husband was a big chicken the rest of the night.  We had to sleep with the lights on.  I do admit, there was a spooky feeling about that place.  I woke up at least 5 times that night.  I would sit straight up in the bed, wide awake.  It was very strange.  I will upload some pictures later.  It was a very beautiful place with the most spectacular gardens I have seen.  My sister and I are going to another plantation around Halloween time.  Oprah and her friend, Gayle, stayed there a couple of years ago.  It is supposed to be one of the most haunted residences in the country.



This is so my kind of thing.  I belong to a ghost hunting group and we've been to a few places.  They go to lots of places, but they are so far away from me I can't justify the driving and the gas.

I can't wait to see your pictures.


Hi,  I'm doing great.  Thanks guys.


----------



## DisneyObsession

UtahMama said:


> Look! I got to get IN a SWEET Corvette!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing about the owners of these cars is, they LOVE when ladies FAWN all over their cars   The owner of the pink/white Vette was a 60 something sweet thing that reminded me of Dolly Parton



Isn't the blue one a Mustang??? That is my favorite car and brings back many memories of cruising with my BF in a 1966 White Mustang! 
 Ahhhh...memories......

I  the Corvette too! Looks like a "Ladies" car.  



dwheatl said:


> We went to our local amusement park yesterday, and they have all kinds of goodies, including Dole whip floats. I rode some of the stomach-churners before lunch, and was able to avoid all of the temptations I love speed, so it was a pretty good trade-off. So my recommendation: Make yourself queasy on the rides. You won't look twice at those fries.
> 
> We're getting ready now to get on the plane to Philadelphia tonight. I am so excited. This is my first Peep meet! Wish us luck.



Went to the local amusement park on Sunday and went on ONE rollercoaster and was dizzy for about 20 min!  It wasn't the upside down part that got me, but the corkscrews! I am still determined to go on Rockin' RollerCoaster in Sept! (Yeah...gave in to fried dough and icecream too! )



Piper05 said:


> Hi everyone.  I am back from my trip to the haunted plantation.  Some of you wanted me to report any ghost sightings.  We didn't see any ghosts, but we did have a spooky experience.  I was in the bathroom getting ready to go out to eat.  My husband was in the kitchen area opening a bottle of wine.  He started yelling for me to come here.  There was a cast iron tool set next to the fireplace.  The poker was swaying back and forth.  I asked my husband if he was trying to scare me, but he swore to me he was not.  I thought he moved it in an attempt to freak me out.  We stood there for a few seconds and watched the poker move.  My husband said, "I'm not staying in a room with a ghost who will stab me with a (very bad word) fire place poker in my sleep!"  Then it stopped swaying.  I told him to walk back and forth by the fireplace to see if it would move, but it didn't.  My husband was a big chicken the rest of the night.  We had to sleep with the lights on.  I do admit, there was a spooky feeling about that place.  I woke up at least 5 times that night.  I would sit straight up in the bed, wide awake.  It was very strange.  I will upload some pictures later.  It was a very beautiful place with the most spectacular gardens I have seen.  My sister and I are going to another plantation around Halloween time.  Oprah and her friend, Gayle, stayed there a couple of years ago.  It is supposed to be one of the most haunted residences in the country.



OK...I would be totally freaked and would have high-tailed it out of there!  I am such a woos! (Of course I also would have been praying to Jesus to protect us from any evil!)


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone  

Not much time to read back on all the posts - busy busy busy at work and with the final wedding plans!

UM - Love the cars  

Mony - Hi! Glad you're here and still Peepin' on  

THANKYOU to all the great comments on our honeymoon, I cant wait! We aren't going until 3 1/2 weeks after the wedding, but it'll be something to look forward to!  

Hope everyones having a great day!


----------



## UtahMama

Piper05 said:


> Hi everyone.  I am back from my trip to the haunted plantation.  Some of you wanted me to report any ghost sightings.  We didn't see any ghosts, but we did have a spooky experience.  I was in the bathroom getting ready to go out to eat.  My husband was in the kitchen area opening a bottle of wine.  He started yelling for me to come here.  There was a cast iron tool set next to the fireplace.  The poker was swaying back and forth.  I asked my husband if he was trying to scare me, but he swore to me he was not.  I thought he moved it in an attempt to freak me out.  We stood there for a few seconds and watched the poker move.  My husband said, "I'm not staying in a room with a ghost who will stab me with a (very bad word) fire place poker in my sleep!"  Then it stopped swaying.  I told him to walk back and forth by the fireplace to see if it would move, but it didn't.  My husband was a big chicken the rest of the night.  We had to sleep with the lights on.  I do admit, there was a spooky feeling about that place.  I woke up at least 5 times that night.  I would sit straight up in the bed, wide awake.  It was very strange.  I will upload some pictures later.  It was a very beautiful place with the most spectacular gardens I have seen.  My sister and I are going to another plantation around Halloween time.  Oprah and her friend, Gayle, stayed there a couple of years ago.  It is supposed to be one of the most haunted residences in the country.



 Holy Smokes! I'd LOVE this!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

monymony3471 said:


> Today I thought of you* Aaron* and wondered how your Couch to 5K was going?


Unfortunately, it has sort of stalled right now.  I'm working on the landscaping on my house (removing grass, planting shrubs and flowers, weed guard fabric and stone on top of that), so that has been occupying my nights when I used to run.  But I think I'm only a week or two from finishing everything up, so I should be able to get back into it.

I'm trying to get the Labor Day updated posted, but my computer is being stupid right now.  Hopefully later this afternoon...


----------



## mommaU4

Piper05 said:


> Hi everyone.  I am back from my trip to the haunted plantation.  Some of you wanted me to report any ghost sightings.  We didn't see any ghosts, but we did have a spooky experience.  I was in the bathroom getting ready to go out to eat.  My husband was in the kitchen area opening a bottle of wine.  He started yelling for me to come here.  There was a cast iron tool set next to the fireplace.  The poker was swaying back and forth.  I asked my husband if he was trying to scare me, but he swore to me he was not.  I thought he moved it in an attempt to freak me out.  We stood there for a few seconds and watched the poker move.  My husband said, "I'm not staying in a room with a ghost who will stab me with a (very bad word) fire place poker in my sleep!"  Then it stopped swaying.  I told him to walk back and forth by the fireplace to see if it would move, but it didn't.  My husband was a big chicken the rest of the night.  We had to sleep with the lights on.  I do admit, there was a spooky feeling about that place.  I woke up at least 5 times that night.  I would sit straight up in the bed, wide awake.  It was very strange.  I will upload some pictures later.  It was a very beautiful place with the most spectacular gardens I have seen.  My sister and I are going to another plantation around Halloween time.  Oprah and her friend, Gayle, stayed there a couple of years ago.  It is supposed to be one of the most haunted residences in the country.


OMG, that is so freakin cool!!!!! I love that kind of thing. I cannot wait to see your pics! Hurry, hurry, hurry!!!!


----------



## LMO429

Hey peeps

Sorry i have been MIA, it seems I threw my wedding invitations in the mail yesterday and all of a sudden I have a million things to do.  I seriously can't wait to be done with the wedding planning I hate it!!!

I know I was going to start posting to be more accountable 60 days to the wedding.  This morning I did Jillian Michaels Shape Up Front and then 15 minutes running on the treadmill for cardio!

GOing to see the foo fighters tonight in concert! love them!! they rock!


----------



## monymony3471

Yesterday I actually went for my walk/run.  I found a road with asphalt so it was nicer on my body and went for it.

I plan on doing it again today.

Because if I don't, I'll just eventually give up on it altogether.


And I don't want to do that.


This is my eating plan;

Breakfast I have my eggs.

Lunch I have my salad sometimes with chicken or cheese and some veggies

Dinner is after I exercise and a bowl of Special K with berries and my 1%milk (I can't stand skim)

And if I need one, a fiber one bar sometime during the day.

10-12 glasses of water.


----------



## punkin413

go, mony!!!  go, mony!!!   

sorry i've been a lurker lately.  just busy making money for my disney trip in 35 days!!!!   

i would love to go to that haunted house.....so cool!  i know this sounds silly but when we're in savannah (we go there at least once a year) and the ghost tours pass us as we're walking down the street, we always make spooky, ghost-like sounds.  it's not that we don't believe in that stuff - it's just fun to do!  usually the people on the tour get a kick out of it!   

*UM* - that pink corvette is SO YOU!!!!!!   

*LMO* - have fun and tell dave grohl i said what's up!  i love the foo fighters.  they are a band i hope plays until they die.  i saw them in '95, within a year after kurt cobain's death.  they opened for mike watt and no one knew who they were.  when they came on stage everyone starting freaking out, saying, "that's the drummer for nirvana!!!!!!!!!"     it was a really cool experience.  i'm sure their show will be great!


----------



## DisneyLaura

ArielSRL said:


> I am definitely going to try and keep it up! Unfortunately I get so bored with plain water so this is why I do the tea. I brew my own so I make a pitcher with caffeine and one without. I have the caffeine in the AM and then the decaf PM. I also add enough Splenda to the pitcher so it is equal to a cup of sugar. I don't like diet sodas so I don't drink those - not that they are good for you anyway and the tea has antioxidents.



I acutally use Special K mix protein mix ins, crystal light mix ins and now I have been using True Lemon packets (it's crystalized lemon in little sugar like packets, no sugar, no calories so it just flavors the water they also have orange and lime flavor).  I can't do plain water unless I am really thirsty but occasionally at dinner I will have at least 2 glasses of plain water.



UtahMama said:


> Look! I got to get IN a SWEET Corvette!



You look like a pink lady  



mousehouselover said:


> Checking in again~
> 
> I did really well over the weekend. I didn't count points on Sat but I wound up skipping breakfast because I slept late and DH had a Dr appt. Yesterday I had to est pts for my coffee but stayed on track for lunch and dinner. I watched a movie and counted out my popcorn cakes so I only had 1 serving. I slept a lot for some reason. I did walk a bit on Sat; I had eaten too much for dinner and felt uncomfortable so I had DH let me out of the car a few blocks away from our friends' house so I could walk it off. I walked a bit more while reading a magazine when we were waiting for other friends to arrive.
> 
> I went to the gym this am. I hadn't gone since Thurs. I got on the eliptical and on the recumbant bike. If the machines are accurate, I did 3 miles in 30 min. between the two and then did arms and hip work on the weight machines.



Yeah for you on the exercising.  I need to get motivated to start exercising.



Piper05 said:


> Hi everyone.  I am back from my trip to the haunted plantation.  Some of you wanted me to report any ghost sightings.  We didn't see any ghosts, but we did have a spooky experience.  I was in the bathroom getting ready to go out to eat.  My husband was in the kitchen area opening a bottle of wine.  He started yelling for me to come here.  There was a cast iron tool set next to the fireplace.  The poker was swaying back and forth.  I asked my husband if he was trying to scare me, but he swore to me he was not.  I thought he moved it in an attempt to freak me out.  We stood there for a few seconds and watched the poker move.  My husband said, "I'm not staying in a room with a ghost who will stab me with a (very bad word) fire place poker in my sleep!"  Then it stopped swaying.  I told him to walk back and forth by the fireplace to see if it would move, but it didn't.  My husband was a big chicken the rest of the night.  We had to sleep with the lights on.  I do admit, there was a spooky feeling about that place.  I woke up at least 5 times that night.  I would sit straight up in the bed, wide awake.  It was very strange.  I will upload some pictures later.  It was a very beautiful place with the most spectacular gardens I have seen.  My sister and I are going to another plantation around Halloween time.  Oprah and her friend, Gayle, stayed there a couple of years ago.  It is supposed to be one of the most haunted residences in the country.



Better you than me.  I could never have stayed there.  I rememeber when I was in high school, me and a friend went to see the Warrens at a local high school and it creeped me out.  They actually had audio tapes of demons talking.  Too creepy for me.



WI_DisneyFan said:


> I'm trying to get the Labor Day updated posted, but my computer is being stupid right now.  Hopefully later this afternoon...



 Here I'll fix your computer for you 



monymony3471 said:


> Yesterday I actually went for my walk/run.  I found a road with asphalt so it was nicer on my body and went for it.
> 
> I plan on doing it again today.
> 
> Because if I don't, I'll just eventually give up on it altogether.
> 
> 
> And I don't want to do that.
> 
> 
> This is my eating plan;
> 
> Breakfast I have my eggs.
> 
> Lunch I have my salad sometimes with chicken or cheese and some veggies
> 
> Dinner is after I exercise and a bowl of Special K with berries and my 1%milk (I can't stand skim)
> 
> And if I need one, a fiber one bar sometime during the day.
> 
> 10-12 glasses of water.



Go Mony  I like the cereal for dinner.  Don't you get tired of cereal though?


----------



## abish19

Aaron - Just keep going on the Couch to 5K.  I just started Week 4, and it's beastly!  5 minutes of running, in a row, is apparently too much for me.  But I keep pressing on.

Unfortunately, I haven't been so dedicated with my eating habits, and no amount of sweaty effort can overcome the delicious goodness of the JUNK food I'm eating!  The root of the problem is that I haven't recorded what I've been eating.  I just put a new chart on the fridge to remind me to write it down...

I know this is a journey and everything, but I feel like I've been at a rest stop for too long.


----------



## Wonders10

Piper05 said:


> Hi everyone.  I am back from my trip to the haunted plantation.  Some of you wanted me to report any ghost sightings.  We didn't see any ghosts, but we did have a spooky experience.  I was in the bathroom getting ready to go out to eat.  My husband was in the kitchen area opening a bottle of wine.  He started yelling for me to come here.  There was a cast iron tool set next to the fireplace.  The poker was swaying back and forth.  I asked my husband if he was trying to scare me, but he swore to me he was not.  I thought he moved it in an attempt to freak me out.  We stood there for a few seconds and watched the poker move.  My husband said, "I'm not staying in a room with a ghost who will stab me with a (very bad word) fire place poker in my sleep!"  Then it stopped swaying.  I told him to walk back and forth by the fireplace to see if it would move, but it didn't.  My husband was a big chicken the rest of the night.  We had to sleep with the lights on.  I do admit, there was a spooky feeling about that place.  I woke up at least 5 times that night.  I would sit straight up in the bed, wide awake.  It was very strange.  I will upload some pictures later.  It was a very beautiful place with the most spectacular gardens I have seen.  My sister and I are going to another plantation around Halloween time.  Oprah and her friend, Gayle, stayed there a couple of years ago.  It is supposed to be one of the most haunted residences in the country.



Thank you so much for reporting back to us...I can't wait to see pics.  I think just knowing the history of a place like that and the whole atmosphere of an old plantation home would keep me sleeping with the lights on too.  Is the other place you are going to, The Myrtles?  That has been featured on a lot of travel channel shows and Ghost Hunters on Sci-Fi went there too.  They had some experiences.  

Hi Peeps - I'm eating horribly.  I've been feeling like there is more to my problem than "I just like to eat a lot and have no will power".  Like I'm out of control.  

In other news, I'm officially moving in on Thursday, signing paperwork, etc. but I'm still going to be living at home until next week sometime.  My bedroom furniture is being delivered on Friday and the furniture my DB and DSIL were so kind to give to me will be delivered on Saturday.  I'll be busy busy busy.


----------



## monymony3471

DisneyLaura said:


> I acutally use Special K mix protein mix ins, crystal light mix ins and now I have been using True Lemon packets (it's crystalized lemon in little sugar like packets, no sugar, no calories so it just flavors the water they also have orange and lime flavor).  I can't do plain water unless I am really thirsty but occasionally at dinner I will have at least 2 glasses of plain water.
> 
> 
> 
> You look like a pink lady
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah for you on the exercising.  I need to get motivated to start exercising.
> 
> 
> 
> Better you than me.  I could never have stayed there.  I rememeber when I was in high school, me and a friend went to see the Warrens at a local high school and it creeped me out.  They actually had audio tapes of demons talking.  Too creepy for me.
> 
> 
> Go Mony  I like the cereal for dinner.  Don't you get tired of cereal though?



I thought I might, I just did that yesterday, today I opted for a tuna fish sandwhich with romain lettuce on it.  I can have mayo on SB, so I added some and some cut up pickles kinda like a relish.  Worked.  Maybe I'll alternate and have cereal again tomorrow.

As long as I exercise I am not hungry, so I can do with just a lite dinner.

I am so invigorated with the walk/running.  I wish I could share my high with you all.  I guess I had to hit rock bottom to get back up.  And stay up.




abish19 said:


> Aaron - Just keep going on the Couch to 5K.  I just started Week 4, and it's beastly!  5 minutes of running, in a row, is apparently too much for me.  But I keep pressing on.
> 
> Unfortunately, I haven't been so dedicated with my eating habits, and no amount of sweaty effort can overcome the delicious goodness of the JUNK food I'm eating!  The root of the problem is that I haven't recorded what I've been eating.  I just put a new chart on the fridge to remind me to write it down...
> 
> I know this is a journey and everything, but I feel like I've been at a rest stop for too long.



Stand up and walk away from your rest stop.  It's your turn now to really go for it ALL!  You can do  this.  I NEED you to do this.  Make every bite count.  Write it all down.  One trick I do is go to your pad and ask yourself, do I really need this?  Can I substitute something else.  What would my peeps think of this choice.    



Wonders10 said:


> Thank you so much for reporting back to us...I can't wait to see pics.  I think just knowing the history of a place like that and the whole atmosphere of an old plantation home would keep me sleeping with the lights on too.  Is the other place you are going to, The Myrtles?  That has been featured on a lot of travel channel shows and Ghost Hunters on Sci-Fi went there too.  They had some experiences.
> 
> Hi Peeps - I'm eating horribly.  I've been feeling like there is more to my problem than "I just like to eat a lot and have no will power".  Like I'm out of control.
> 
> In other news, I'm officially moving in on Thursday, signing paperwork, etc. but I'm still going to be living at home until next week sometime.  My bedroom furniture is being delivered on Friday and the furniture my DB and DSIL were so kind to give to me will be delivered on Saturday.  I'll be busy busy busy.




Get the junk out of the house!  Or just leave it all behind.

How exciting on moving.  Keeping busy will keep you from eating junk.  Think of it that way.



Look out people I'm on a roll..................... 

Just got back from more run/walking.  Went another route and it has inclines and declines.  It was a work out.


----------



## abish19

Monica - Thanks so much for those encouraging words!  My biggest hurdle is emotional eating...instead of eating during those emotional times I think I'll lay it all out for my Peeps!  

I'm off to go on a good, long walk.  It's a better way to spend my time than watching "America's Got Talent."


----------



## mousehouselover

I hit a pothole today. I gave in to the decorated chocolate chip cookie at work. It was bad enough that I had some of the greasy cookie but I also had a piece with the super sweet icing on it...... I only had a little but any was more than I should've had. I did so well for the rest of the day but after looking at that dang cookie all afternoon, I caved. I'm glad tomorrow's another day and another chance to try again.


----------



## monymony3471

Good morning!  It is another day!  Make it a good one!


----------



## LMO429

Yesterday I drank 8 glasses of water! and even drank water at the foo fighter concert boring i know! but we had to see it in nj instead of the city so we had to worry about driving anyway so i took one for the team and sucked it up

this morning i did Jillian Michaels shape up back!


----------



## lovealldisney

> Originally Posted by Piper05
> Hi everyone. I am back from my trip to the haunted plantation. Some of you wanted me to report any ghost sightings. We didn't see any ghosts, but we did have a spooky experience. I was in the bathroom getting ready to go out to eat. My husband was in the kitchen area opening a bottle of wine. He started yelling for me to come here. There was a cast iron tool set next to the fireplace. The poker was swaying back and forth. I asked my husband if he was trying to scare me, but he swore to me he was not. I thought he moved it in an attempt to freak me out. We stood there for a few seconds and watched the poker move. My husband said, "I'm not staying in a room with a ghost who will stab me with a (very bad word) fire place poker in my sleep!" Then it stopped swaying. I told him to walk back and forth by the fireplace to see if it would move, but it didn't. My husband was a big chicken the rest of the night. We had to sleep with the lights on. I do admit, there was a spooky feeling about that place. I woke up at least 5 times that night. I would sit straight up in the bed, wide awake. It was very strange. I will upload some pictures later. It was a very beautiful place with the most spectacular gardens I have seen. My sister and I are going to another plantation around Halloween time. Oprah and her friend, Gayle, stayed there a couple of years ago. It is supposed to be one of the most haunted residences in the country.





Can you tell me where you were at? My hubby and I are thinking of taking a trip somewhere for our 20th anniversary It's still 2 years away ( I'm working on Disney ) but one thought we had was to travel out east and stay in haunted inns ect... But a plantation! Now that is cool!


----------



## punkin413

i'm missing my exercise this week SO MUCH!!!  i'm swamped and have to get 2 very long depositions turned in by friday since it's the end of the month tomorrow.  i don't even have 20 minutes to go for a walk.......very frustrating!  i'm sure the scale will not be my friend this week.

and my head hurts......yesterday a storm was coming in and i ran outside to take the top off my tink bird bath (it's made of glass and very top-heavy - i'm always afraid the wind will blow it over and break it during a storm) and as i was standing up from bending over, i hit my head on our satellite dish HARD!!!     it hurts so bad!

*LMO* - how was the show?

hope you guys are doing better on the exercise front than me.  i'm still eating okay, not great, just okay.  i had a special K waffle with sugar free syrup this morning.  and i'll have a lean cuisine almond chicken for lunch since i don't have time to cook anything else!


----------



## myrsfmly

punkin413 said:


> and my head hurts......yesterday a storm was coming in and i ran outside to take the top off my tink bird bath (it's made of glass and very top-heavy - i'm always afraid the wind will blow it over and break it during a storm) and as i was standing up from bending over, i hit my head on our satellite dish HARD!!!     it hurts so bad!



_*Ouch*_
Hope you are ok!!! 


I am again officially sick of being pooh sized and thought I would give the disappearing Peeps a shot.. I lost over 40 lbs last year but I have slooowlyyy been putting it back on but I threw away all my fat clothes and really really don't want to have to buy new ones again


----------



## LMO429

punkin413 said:


> i'm missing my exercise this week SO MUCH!!!  i'm swamped and have to get 2 very long depositions turned in by friday since it's the end of the month tomorrow.  i don't even have 20 minutes to go for a walk.......very frustrating!  i'm sure the scale will not be my friend this week.
> 
> and my head hurts......yesterday a storm was coming in and i ran outside to take the top off my tink bird bath (it's made of glass and very top-heavy - i'm always afraid the wind will blow it over and break it during a storm) and as i was standing up from bending over, i hit my head on our satellite dish HARD!!!     it hurts so bad!
> 
> *LMO* - how was the show?
> 
> hope you guys are doing better on the exercise front than me.  i'm still eating okay, not great, just okay.  i had a special K waffle with sugar free syrup this morning.  and i'll have a lean cuisine almond chicken for lunch since i don't have time to cook anything else!




The show was awesome! it was pretty much the same exact set list that they did at madison square garden a couple of months ago! Dave is not human he has so much energy, is so funny and you can tell he genuiely loves what he does

I hope your head feels better OUCH!  

As far as getting exercise in you should get jillian michaels 30 day shred there are 3 20 minute workouts but with a serious punch to them,,they are hard... it might be helpful with squeezing stuff in on days like today


----------



## MA pigletfan

myrsfmly said:


> _*Ouch*_
> Hope you are ok!!!
> 
> 
> I am again officially sick of being pooh sized and thought I would give the disappearing Peeps a shot.. I lost over 40 lbs last year but I have slooowlyyy been putting it back on but I threw away all my fat clothes and really really don't want to have to buy new ones again



that is hilarious " pooh sized" ...i am sick of that too!!

sorry i have been MIA lately peepers..i have not been a great peep this past week or so..last week my stomach was a mess and i didn't work out at all and my eating was sub par at best..so far this week i did go to curves yesterday and went for a walk..eating hasn't been TOO bad yet..although there was homemade icecream involved monday night..alot of people say summer is easy to eat well..but not for me..there are events all the time and alot of fun summer food...ah well..i know what i need to do.

I am thinking of joining a new gym and leaving curves. i love it, but i dont think i push myself enough there...what do you ladies think? I can't see paying for two gyms!!

  to everyone...i've missed you peeps!!!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

punkin413 said:


> and my head hurts......yesterday a storm was coming in and i ran outside to take the top off my tink bird bath (it's made of glass and very top-heavy - i'm always afraid the wind will blow it over and break it during a storm) and as i was standing up from bending over, i hit my head on our satellite dish HARD!!!     it hurts so bad!



Ouch!  Feel better soon!



myrsfmly said:


> _*Ouch*_
> Hope you are ok!!!
> 
> 
> I am again officially sick of being pooh sized and thought I would give the disappearing Peeps a shot.. I lost over 40 lbs last year but I have slooowlyyy been putting it back on but I threw away all my fat clothes and really really don't want to have to buy new ones again



 This is a great group, jump right in!  



MA pigletfan said:


> to everyone...i've missed you peeps!!!



We've missed you too  

Well on Sunday I FINALLY got to see The Dark Knight - Oh My Goodness, it is one of the best films I have ever seen. Ever. Heath Ledger was so unbeliveable in it, he was absolutely Awesome! So sad  
I did manage to avoid Ben & Jerrys icecream  woohoo for me! 

Hope everyones having a great day


----------



## LMO429

MA pigletfan said:


> that is hilarious " pooh sized" ...i am sick of that too!!
> 
> sorry i have been MIA lately peepers..i have not been a great peep this past week or so..last week my stomach was a mess and i didn't work out at all and my eating was sub par at best..so far this week i did go to curves yesterday and went for a walk..eating hasn't been TOO bad yet..although there was homemade icecream involved monday night..alot of people say summer is easy to eat well..but not for me..there are events all the time and alot of fun summer food...ah well..i know what i need to do.
> 
> I am thinking of joining a new gym and leaving curves. i love it, but i dont think i push myself enough there...what do you ladies think? I can't see paying for two gyms!!
> 
> to everyone...i've missed you peeps!!!



I went to a curves once and didnt even break a sweat there! I dont mean to offend anybody but I think its more of a beginner place to get your workouts in...i think its a great starting off gym to begin an exercise program but i think in the end you need to push yourself a little more than they do at curves


----------



## mousehouselover

Punkin~ Sorry about the head. I did that at work a few weeks ago...... not only was it painful but embarassing.

myrsfmly~ Welcome to the best WISH support thread ever! I think almost all of us have been where you are, but we're still trying. 

LMO~ Glad you had a great time. WTG with the water!

I'm sort of missing the gym at the moment. I really hated it a few weeks ago but it's growing on me. I went on Mon but had other commitments yesterday and today. I have a class tomorrow so  I know I'll be getting my workout. I should dust off the workout vids I have here at home, I have a 10 min quickie that is pretty challenging, it focuses on different areas for each segment. 

I have done a good job with my food choices today, cranenergy juice (1pt) and oatmeal (3pts.) I'm actually still kind of full from the oatmeal. I need to have lunch....... maybe just a slim fast shake. I've got 2 veggies and a fruit for dinner as well as a frozen meal. I have to make up for the cookie mistake yesterday......... Hopefully they are gone today. 

I've got to run, I need to get ready for work.


----------



## punkin413

MA pigletfan said:


> I am thinking of joining a new gym and leaving curves. i love it, but i dont think i push myself enough there...what do you ladies think? I can't see paying for two gyms!!



if you're not getting in tough workouts, try something else!  i have a friend that did curves and she liked it at the beginning, but it wasn't too long before she found it kinda boring and easy.  i think it's a great way to get women in the gym and exercising, but once you're used to it you need something harder.



myrsfmly said:


> _*Ouch*_
> Hope you are ok!!!
> 
> 
> I am again officially sick of being pooh sized and thought I would give the disappearing Peeps a shot.. I lost over 40 lbs last year but I have slooowlyyy been putting it back on but I threw away all my fat clothes and really really don't want to have to buy new ones again



WELCOME!!!!!!  you'll love it here.  so much support and advice!  we chat about other things, too, obviously!



DisneyGalUK said:


> Well on Sunday I FINALLY got to see The Dark Knight - Oh My Goodness, it is one of the best films I have ever seen. Ever. Heath Ledger was so unbeliveable in it, he was absolutely Awesome! So sad



glad you liked it.  it was just an awesome film and he's amazing in it!  my favorite scene is where he's walking away from the hospital......so hilarious and strange and insane at the same time!


----------



## HockeyKat

myrsfmly said:


> _*Ouch*_
> Hope you are ok!!!
> 
> 
> I am again officially sick of being pooh sized and thought I would give the disappearing Peeps a shot.. I lost over 40 lbs last year but I have slooowlyyy been putting it back on but I threw away all my fat clothes and really really don't want to have to buy new ones again



WELCOME!!  



LMO429 said:


> The show was awesome! it was pretty much the same exact set list that they did at madison square garden a couple of months ago! Dave is not human he has so much energy, is so funny and you can tell he genuiely loves what he does
> 
> I hope your head feels better OUCH!
> 
> As far as getting exercise in you should get jillian michaels 30 day shred there are 3 20 minute workouts but with a serious punch to them,,they are hard... it might be helpful with squeezing stuff in on days like today



I would agree, those shred workouts are killer.  If you have an "on demand" on your cable or satellite, they had level 1 and 2 on there for free the last time I checked.



LMO429 said:


> I went to a curves once and didnt even break a sweat there! I dont mean to offend anybody but I think its more of a beginner place to get your workouts in...i think its a great starting off gym to begin an exercise program but i think in the end you need to push yourself a little more than they do at curves



I would agree.  If you think your gym isn't working for you, then by all means find another one!


My job search is going rather well... had two interviews already and have three more scheduled for this week, as well as 3 more possibilities in the works.   It appears that the market here is doing better than I thought!   I don't want to just jump, though, I want to find something better.


----------



## monymony3471

myrsfmly:   back.  Never leave.  Bad things happen.  Always stay a peep!  Hope you can pick up where you left off.



Hi, just checking in.  I have to go to a reunion meeting tonight and they chose to have it through dinner at a place I've never been to.  Brann's.  Sounds like a steak house.  I promise to be very good.


Hope you all are having a skinny day.  Make it count!


----------



## DisneyLaura

Wonders10 said:


> Hi Peeps - I'm eating horribly.  I've been feeling like there is more to my problem than "I just like to eat a lot and have no will power".  Like I'm out of control.



Shannon that's how I felt a couple of weeks ago.  I snapped out of it though but I still need to get exercising.  My gym closed and I don't have the $$ to join another one but I do plan on doing things at home.  Hang in there kiddo.



punkin413 said:


> i'm missing my exercise this week SO MUCH!!!  i'm swamped and have to get 2 very long depositions turned in by friday since it's the end of the month tomorrow.  i don't even have 20 minutes to go for a walk.......very frustrating!  i'm sure the scale will not be my friend this week.
> 
> and my head hurts......yesterday a storm was coming in and i ran outside to take the top off my tink bird bath (it's made of glass and very top-heavy - i'm always afraid the wind will blow it over and break it during a storm) and as i was standing up from bending over, i hit my head on our satellite dish HARD!!!     it hurts so bad!
> 
> hope you guys are doing better on the exercise front than me.  i'm still eating okay, not great, just okay.  i had a special K waffle with sugar free syrup this morning.  and i'll have a lean cuisine almond chicken for lunch since i don't have time to cook anything else!



Dawn - hope your head feels better today and the exercise thing is not happening over here.  I did do some leg lifts (lifted my legs to the side 10 times while brushing my teeth) that's a start



myrsfmly said:


> I am again officially sick of being pooh sized and thought I would give the disappearing Peeps a shot.. I lost over 40 lbs last year but I have slooowlyyy been putting it back on but I threw away all my fat clothes and really really don't want to have to buy new ones again



Welcome.  I refuse to buy any other fat cloths for this winter.  



MA pigletfan said:


> sorry i have been MIA lately peepers..i have not been a great peep this past week or so..last week my stomach was a mess and i didn't work out at all and my eating was sub par at best..so far this week i did go to curves yesterday and went for a walk..eating hasn't been TOO bad yet..although there was homemade icecream involved monday night..alot of people say summer is easy to eat well..but not for me..there are events all the time and alot of fun summer food...ah well..i know what i need to do.
> 
> I am thinking of joining a new gym and leaving curves. i love it, but i dont think i push myself enough there...what do you ladies think? I can't see paying for two gyms!!
> 
> to everyone...i've missed you peeps!!!



Hi Gina, I've missed you too.  I joined Curves many years ago and like you it started to not be a challenge for me anymore.  Even though I was over weight I did not break a sweat after awhile.  I would drop Curves.  I too agree it's a good beginner gym.



HockeyKat said:


> I would agree, those shred workouts are killer.  If you have an "on demand" on your cable or satellite, they had level 1 and 2 on there for free the last time I checked.
> 
> My job search is going rather well... had two interviews already and have three more scheduled for this week, as well as 3 more possibilities in the works.   It appears that the market here is doing better than I thought!   I don't want to just jump, though, I want to find something better.



Hi Kat, missed you too.  I think I might have to go look at those on demand excerise  workouts on my TV.  Good luck on the job hunt.

I'm going back to work on night a week (monday) its where I used to work before DD2 was born.  The girl who took over my hours is cutting back one day a week for now and then later on two.  Then eventually she'll retire and I can get my little hiney in there.  Yeah for not paying insurance on my own in a couple of years.  I pay over $500 a month and they pay for nothing.


----------



## myrsfmly

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## ArielSRL

DisneyLaura said:


> I acutally use Special K mix protein mix ins, crystal light mix ins and now I have been using True Lemon packets (it's crystalized lemon in little sugar like packets, no sugar, no calories so it just flavors the water they also have orange and lime flavor).  I can't do plain water unless I am really thirsty but occasionally at dinner I will have at least 2 glasses of plain water.



I do use the Crystal lite mix ins and the Lipton sugar free tea mix ins, in my water bottles. I use the True Lemon also. I actually add two packets to the tea when I brew it. 2 packets is enough to give the 2 quarts just the right lemon flavor. I got some samples of the True Lime and True Orange and tried the Lime in my water. Haven't tried the Orange yet.


----------



## mousehouselover

Well, I was going to see what everyone is up to but it's been so quiet lately. I hope everyone is enjoying the nice weather and getting in some exercise.


----------



## ArielSRL

MA pigletfan said:


> i have not been a great peep this past week or so..last week my stomach was a mess and i didn't work out at all and my eating was sub par at best..so far this week i did go to curves yesterday and went for a walk..eating hasn't been TOO bad yet..although there was homemade icecream involved monday night..alot of people say summer is easy to eat well..but not for me..there are events all the time and alot of fun summer food...ah well..i know what i need to do.



I know exactly what you mean about being a bad peep. I just joined up and I feel like I am adding weight, as last week I went up - just .02 but still - and this week I prolly will also. I have been cheating quite a bit this week. I am fairly good when I am at home, but when I go visit or run errands, I am not so good. Also, I had surgery 3 1/2 weeks ago and the doc said I could start slow working out a week ago and be up to speed at week 4 - which is Monday. But I haven't done ANYTHING. I used to lift weights and do push ups and crunches, leg lifts, and fast walk on the treadmill at the gym here at my apt complex. I also would lay out at the pool for an hour to work on my tan for free (as opposed to paying at the tanning bed). But I am sort of depressed about going back to work - teacher here - and just want to be lazy. I go back on Monday and I do control my eating fairly well at work - except for the treat box which is SUPPOSED to be for the kids!!!! And I am up and moving quite a bit more - I teach first grade - so hopefully all that will get me back on track. Though the first month I usually work like 12 hour days and so it is work, home to veg on the couch, then bed.  Oh and I have AF to look forward to next week. Here comes the water rentention!

In any case, don't feel alone. Maybe we should make a pact to do better together??


----------



## monymony3471

Hi Noni!  I am here.  

ArielSRL:  I went back to school to finish my degree in Special Education.  Better late than never right?   By Oct 2009 I am shooting for applying to the College of Education.  So, I did things a little backwards.  I currently run a day care in my home.  I have for the last 11 years.  First grade seems like a lot of "fun".  

My dinner went well.  I ordered the sizzling chicken breast salad.  See I WAS a GOOD PEEP.  I had 2 waters and I had 1 mic ultra and because my girlfrield won over $700.00 in those pull tab tickets, we had a lemon drop shot.  Can you believe that?

She had a $500.00 winner and a $200.00 winner and severl little ones.  

I started rubbing her arm for some good luck.  

I missed my run yesterday.  I really missed it, so that's the plan for later today.

Have a great skinny Thursday everyone!


----------



## LMO429

Today is my 1st official wedding dress fitting at Kleinfelds TODAY! i am so nervous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LMO429

any peeps ever been to the Mickey's Trick or Treat Party in Disneyland???  How is it?  Is it worth it for 2 adults on their honeymoon?  Also do you have to purchase the tickets in advance or do you think we can just purchase them at the door?????? we will be there for the oct 10th party


----------



## monymony3471

LMO429 said:


> Today is my 1st official wedding dress fitting at Kleinfelds TODAY! i am so nervous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



How very exciting!  Enjoy it.



LMO429 said:


> any peeps ever been to the Mickey's Trick or Treat Party in Disneyland???  How is it?  Is it worth it for 2 adults on their honeymoon?  Also do you have to purchase the tickets in advance or do you think we can just purchase them at the door?????? we will be there for the oct 10th party



I would suggest purchasing them.  In WDW they do sell out.  I have no experience with DL, but why would it be any different?  Especially if you have your heart set on going.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

punkin413 said:


> glad you liked it.  it was just an awesome film and he's amazing in it!  my favorite scene is where he's walking away from the hospital......so hilarious and strange and insane at the same time!



That was one of my favourite scenes too, and in a gory/funny way I liked it when he made the pencil 'disappear'!



HockeyKat said:


> My job search is going rather well... had two interviews already and have three more scheduled for this week, as well as 3 more possibilities in the works.   It appears that the market here is doing better than I thought!   I don't want to just jump, though, I want to find something better.



 For the interviews, you'll definately find the one you want!



LMO429 said:


> Today is my 1st official wedding dress fitting at Kleinfelds TODAY! i am so nervous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 Have a FANTASTIC fitting! I know you will look absolutely stunning  

Hope everyones having a great day!
Im just going with my mum and chief bridesmaid to pick up some supplies for my Hen Night!


----------



## punkin413

hey, peeps!  still in typing hell over here.  i did a pre weigh-in today and i'm up one, so i have to be good today and at the very least find 20 minutes to run on the wii fit.



DisneyGalUK said:


> That was one of my favourite scenes too, and in a gory/funny way I liked it when he made the pencil 'disappear'!



i love that that's how they introduced his character!  and yes, it is gory, but it was hilarious.......IT'S MAGIC!!!!!!


----------



## monymony3471

punkin413 said:


> hey, peeps!  still in typing hell over here.  i did a pre weigh-in today and i'm up one, so i have to be good today and at the very least find 20 minutes to run on the wii fit.
> 
> 
> 
> i love that that's how they introduced his character!  and yes, it is gory, but it was hilarious.......IT'S MAGIC!!!!!!



My DH told me about that part.  I think I'll wait for it to come out on video and me and DH can watch it after the kids go to bed.

He went to an IMAX theatre to see it the day after it opened.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Real quick one today.  Busy busy.  Hope everyone is doing great, and be extra good on weigh-in eve tonight!

Oh yeah, I almost forgot the update.  Better late than never...


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps Had my fitting!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE MY DRESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   they had to take it in alot but it still looked fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!! so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps Had my fitting!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE MY DRESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   they had to take it in alot but it still looked fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!! so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



    Woohooooo! Congratulations Lauren, I bet it was a fantastic feeling! I just knew you'd look fabulous!


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> I went to a curves once and didnt even break a sweat there! I dont mean to offend anybody but I think its more of a beginner place to get your workouts in...i think its a great starting off gym to begin an exercise program but i think in the end you need to push yourself a little more than they do at curves





punkin413 said:


> if you're not getting in tough workouts, try something else!  i have a friend that did curves and she liked it at the beginning, but it wasn't too long before she found it kinda boring and easy.  i think it's a great way to get women in the gym and exercising, but once you're used to it you need something harder.


I agree with both of you. I think i am going to find out when my year contract is up ( sept. i think) and just tell them i dont want to renew...i am going to check out the new gym in town that alot of people are happy with and see how that goes  I need tough workouts and the option to take classes.




ArielSRL said:


> I know exactly what you mean about being a bad peep. I just joined up and I feel like I am adding weight, as last week I went up - just .02 but still - and this week I prolly will also. I have been cheating quite a bit this week. I am fairly good when I am at home, but when I go visit or run errands, I am not so good. Also, I had surgery 3 1/2 weeks ago and the doc said I could start slow working out a week ago and be up to speed at week 4 - which is Monday. But I haven't done ANYTHING. I used to lift weights and do push ups and crunches, leg lifts, and fast walk on the treadmill at the gym here at my apt complex. I also would lay out at the pool for an hour to work on my tan for free (as opposed to paying at the tanning bed). But I am sort of depressed about going back to work - teacher here - and just want to be lazy. I go back on Monday and I do control my eating fairly well at work - except for the treat box which is SUPPOSED to be for the kids!!!! And I am up and moving quite a bit more - I teach first grade - so hopefully all that will get me back on track. Though the first month I usually work like 12 hour days and so it is work, home to veg on the couch, then bed.  Oh and I have AF to look forward to next week. Here comes the water rentention!
> 
> In any case, don't feel alone. Maybe we should make a pact to do better together??


Thanks...i def. do not feel alone..i just need to make real progress or i know i will be VERY upset with myself come January when i want to start trying on gowns!



LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps Had my fitting!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE MY DRESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   they had to take it in alot but it still looked fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!! so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



WOOOOOHHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! I can't wait to see pics after your big day!  
I might actually be going to Kleinfelds in Nov! My friend that lives in Manhattan found her dress a few weeks ago there..she said it was a great experience


----------



## LMO429

MA pigletfan said:


> I agree with both of you. I think i am going to find out when my year contract is up ( sept. i think) and just tell them i dont want to renew...i am going to check out the new gym in town that alot of people are happy with and see how that goes  I need tough workouts and the option to take classes.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...i def. do not feel alone..i just need to make real progress or i know i will be VERY upset with myself come January when i want to start trying on gowns!
> 
> 
> 
> WOOOOOHHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! I can't wait to see pics after your big day!
> I might actually be going to Kleinfelds in Nov! My friend that lives in Manhattan found her dress a few weeks ago there..she said it was a great experience



We have had nothing but POSITIVE experiences at Kleinfelds!! and you can not beat the amount of dresses they have and just the experience of getting your dress there!...i highly suggest you go there and check it out!


----------



## monymony3471

I can't believe how quiet it is around here.

Did I scare everyone off? 


please come back and check in.

Tomorrow is weigh in.  Good luck everyone.


----------



## ArielSRL

monymony3471 said:


> ArielSRL:  I went back to school to finish my degree in Special Education.  Better late than never right?   By Oct 2009 I am shooting for applying to the College of Education.  So, I did things a little backwards.  I currently run a day care in my home.  I have for the last 11 years.  First grade seems like a lot of "fun".



Yes, definitely on better late than never. Actually lots of teachers at my school are doing it as a second career. Most were in business before and hated it or had kids and changed. So you may find quite a few doing the same at your college or even at the school you end up getting a job at. And with that daycare experience, teaching should come quite easily to you. It is quite a bit of work, but very rewarding. We have several Special Ed classes at my school...probably around 10.



> My dinner went well.  I ordered the sizzling chicken breast salad.  See I WAS a GOOD PEEP.  I had 2 waters and I had 1 mic ultra and because my girlfrield won over $700.00 in those pull tab tickets, we had a lemon drop shot.  Can you believe that?
> 
> She had a $500.00 winner and a $200.00 winner and severl little ones.
> 
> I started rubbing her arm for some good luck.



Please, tell me about this pull tab thing.....



> I missed my run yesterday.  I really missed it, so that's the plan for later today.
> 
> Have a great skinny Thursday everyone!



You always do so well with the exercise, I'm sure you got it in!


----------



## ArielSRL

LMO429 said:


> Today is my 1st official wedding dress fitting at Kleinfelds TODAY! i am so nervous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sounds like fun! How did it go?


----------



## ArielSRL

LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps Had my fitting!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE MY DRESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   they had to take it in alot but it still looked fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!! so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



YAH!!!!


----------



## ArielSRL

MA pigletfan said:


> Thanks...i def. do not feel alone..i just need to make real progress or i know i will be VERY upset with myself come January when i want to start trying on gowns!



Wishing you some


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

I'm -0.6 lbs.    

Be back later to catch up.


----------



## lovealldisney

Good Morning Peeps!
Well I am down this week! -1.8  

Now if only I can behave at state fair this weekend! Oh and the hubby wants to go to Chilli's tonight. Any suggestions on what to eat there? 





> Originally Posted by LMO429
> Hey Peeps Had my fitting!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE MY DRESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  they had to take it in alot but it still looked fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!! so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Yeah!!   Do we get to pictures with you in it??? 

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps I'm a SAMER today.

We took pictures at my fitting but I am one of those brides that doesn't want anyone seeing me in my dress until the wedding day! after the wedding I will post a ton of pics I am sure of it!  

DisneyGalUK when is the exact date of your wedding???? It's very soon!!!


----------



## monymony3471

WOOOOOO HOOOOOO I'm melting! I'm melting!





I am down -1.9!



ArielSRL said:


> Yes, definitely on better late than never. Actually lots of teachers at my school are doing it as a second career. Most were in business before and hated it or had kids and changed. So you may find quite a few doing the same at your college or even at the school you end up getting a job at. And with that daycare experience, teaching should come quite easily to you. It is quite a bit of work, but very rewarding. We have several Special Ed classes at my school...probably around 10.
> 
> 10 classes?!  Wow!
> 
> 
> Please, tell me about this pull tab thing.....
> 
> They have these machines in the bars and you just open up several tabs to see if you win any money.  Very similar to scratch off tickets.
> 
> 
> You always do so well with the exercise, I'm sure you got it in!




YES I DID!!!!

I'm practically addicted to it.  Now that I am doing it consistently, I see a little loss daily.  At the end of the week, it all adds up.  If I can continue to lose 2 pounds a week, I'd be so very happy.


Here's to everyone having a skinny weigh-in!


----------



## DisneyLaura

monymony3471 said:


> My dinner went well.  I ordered the sizzling chicken breast salad.  See I WAS a GOOD PEEP.  I had 2 waters and I had 1 mic ultra and because my girlfrield won over $700.00 in those pull tab tickets, we had a lemon drop shot.  Can you believe that?
> 
> She had a $500.00 winner and a $200.00 winner and severl little ones.



Monica my aunt sends everyone a scratch off ticket for their birthday and this year I won $10.  Congrats to your friend  



LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps Had my fitting!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE MY DRESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   they had to take it in alot but it still looked fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!! so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yeah.  I knew it would

I'm - 1 lb today.  Been busy the last two days with the kids.  The boys are going to Vacation Bible School this week, today is their last day.  They had a lot of fun too.  Kept them busy for the week.  They can't wait to go back next year.  Off to Target today have to get a gift card for my DH's nephew, his birthday is coming up.  He lives in VA so we don't see them but once a year.  

I'm going to the movies tonight to see Momma Mia,  having a girl's night out with my mom, aunt and cousin.  I'm going to come back later on and check in before I go to the movies.


----------



## punkin413

monymony3471 said:


> WOOOOOO HOOOOOO I'm melting! I'm melting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am down -1.9!



   you are a trip!

*LMO* - glad you are thrilled about your dress!  can't wait to see the pictures after the wedding.

i am a samer today.  which i'm actually kind of thankful for since i didn't exercise AT ALL this week because of work obligations.  i'm in court right now doing motions on a murder case....at least it's interesting.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Lots of great numbers so far.  Let's keep it up!



lovealldisney said:


> Now if only I can behave at state fair this weekend!


I am drooling (ok, not literally) just thinking of those cream puffs.  Mmmmm, cream puffs...

Anyway, it is weeks like this that really make me wonder why I'm not more careful on weekends.  I was a pretty bad peep all last weekend (Brewers games all three days, with tailgating on two of those days), and then I was perfect all week.  They cancelled each other out and I managed to *lose 0.2 pounds* (so basically I stayed the same).  If I can do as good on the weekends as I do during the week, who knows what I could accomplish.  Oh well, what can you do except for try a little harder next time.

Have a great day, and an even better weekend everyone!


----------



## DisneyObsession

I am down 1.5! I am well on my way to hitting my Labor Day Goal!!!  

Life is busy...DD is home next week from CT....2nd shift is whipping my butt as I am always tired it seems!  <sleeping angel> I feel like I have no time to catch up with all of you.  Just know that I am always here is spirit even when I don't post!

Off to pay bills, exercise and get ready for work! Happy Day All!!


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO--I hear ya. I am sure i will not be seen in my dress till the wedding day either..except for the people that go with me to pick it out ( aka mom and maid/matron of honor) 

I have to quote a line from one of the best musicals of all time IMO  , Fiddler on the Roof.." Wonder of wonders..miracle of miracles..." ...i happened to be a loser of .6 this week! Seriously..i know its puny but i was SHOCKED. I have only worked out ONCE and have been only 80% good with the diet..must be losing muscle  ..oh well..i'll take the loss anyway  hahahah
happy friday all!


----------



## lovealldisney

Ok I gotta ask you guys opinion please! My hubby and I are contemplating on trading in our mini van for something more economical. 

So far the cars we have looked at and test drove are:

Toyota Corolla- Didn't like it

Mazda 3- liked it had a sporty feel to it

Honda Civic- liked it felt roomier than the Mazda 3


What other smaller cars would you recomend? We are looking for something reliable and good gas mileage. Something not to fancy just standard features. Any suggestions would be so helpful!! 

Thanks Guys!


----------



## monymony3471

lovealldisney said:


> Ok I gotta ask you guys opinion please! My hubby and I are contemplating on trading in our mini van for something more economical.
> 
> So far the cars we have looked at and test drove are:
> 
> Toyota Corolla- Didn't like it
> 
> Mazda 3- liked it had a sporty feel to it
> 
> Honda Civic- liked it felt roomier than the Mazda 3
> 
> 
> What other smaller cars would you recomend? We are looking for something reliable and good gas mileage. Something not to fancy just standard features. Any suggestions would be so helpful!!
> 
> Thanks Guys!



All I know is my husband turned in his Dodge Durango for a small Dodge Avenger.  He gets 33ish miles to a gallon as opposed to the 12-15 from the Durango. 

I like it.  It's hard to get used to being low, but it's still nice.

I just like my minivan.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi all  

Im -1lb this week!



LMO429 said:


> DisneyGalUK when is the exact date of your wedding???? It's very soon!!!



Friday the 22nd of August - 3 weeks today!  Im 90% nervous, 10% excited!  Im not nervous of the actual being married part, its the walking down the aisle with people looking at me part!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

lovealldisney said:


> Ok I gotta ask you guys opinion please! My hubby and I are contemplating on trading in our mini van for something more economical.
> 
> So far the cars we have looked at and test drove are:
> 
> Toyota Corolla- Didn't like it
> 
> Mazda 3- liked it had a sporty feel to it
> 
> Honda Civic- liked it felt roomier than the Mazda 3
> 
> 
> What other smaller cars would you recomend? We are looking for something reliable and good gas mileage. Something not to fancy just standard features. Any suggestions would be so helpful!!
> 
> Thanks Guys!


I'm going through this same thing right now.  I've got an old Tahoe that runs great and is dynamite in the harsh Wisconsin winters.  But it is painful filling it up in the summer months when I don't need such a big vehicle, so I'm starting my preliminary search for a newish car with better gas mileage.  Anyway, my wife loves her Corolla, but you've ruled that one out.  I've always been a big fan of Honda.  The Civic (and Accord) are about as reliable as you can get in a used car.  I'd also look at Hyundai (I think the Sonata is their smaller car) and maybe Subaru (Consumer Reports seems to like the Forrester and Impreza, but I can't recall how big they are and how they do on fuel economy).


----------



## mommaU4

Hi everyone!! Congrats to all those who lost this week. There was a lot of you!!!     

I was 237.6 last week and am 233.4 this week, so I'm down *-4.2* pounds.  

I hope everyone has a great day today and enjoy your week-end.


----------



## LMO429

DisneyGalUK said:


> Hi all
> 
> Im -1lb this week!
> 
> 
> 
> Friday the 22nd of August - 3 weeks today!  Im 90% nervous, 10% excited!  Im not nervous of the actual being married part, its the walking down the aisle with people looking at me part!



OMG i so understand that!!! if it wasnt for the everyone looking at me part I would actually be really looking forward to the wedding!


----------



## ArielSRL

lovealldisney said:


> Now if only I can behave at state fair this weekend! Oh and the hubby wants to go to Chilli's tonight. Any suggestions on what to eat there?



I would be so bad at Chili's. I love their Spinach & Artichoke Dip. But I guess that wasn't the help you were looking for, huh?


----------



## ArielSRL

monymony3471 said:


> WOOOOOO HOOOOOO I'm melting! I'm melting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am down -1.9!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES I DID!!!!
> 
> I'm practically addicted to it.  Now that I am doing it consistently, I see a little loss daily.  At the end of the week, it all adds up.  If I can continue to lose 2 pounds a week, I'd be so very happy.
> 
> 
> Here's to everyone having a skinny weigh-in!



Ah okay, on the pull tab thing. Well I won $10 and $5 recently on stratch offs but nothing like $500 and $200. Wow!

Yeh!!!! on the melting!


----------



## ArielSRL

I am -0.2 this week. It is small but I thought I'd be gaining. I was up 0.2 last week so now I am right back to 140.0 which is where I am stuck at!

Quick recap: I'm 5'6 and a half, and 140 right now. I decided to start losing back in Feb/March when I weighed 145. My goal was 10 lbs. I was down to 140 by like April/May and that is where I have been stuck since then. I joined this group on Dawn's recommendation because I really want to lose that last 5 lbs. I need to start being more acountable with my food/points and working out - which I haven't started back yet due to surgery though the doc says I can. I joined this forum about 2 weeks ago, weighing 140.0. Then, like I said above I gained 0.2 on my weigh in last Friday and lost 0.2 on weigh in this Friday.

To sum up, my goal at this time is 5 more lbs, which will put me at 135 and in a size 8 comfortably. Here's hoping I can stick to my guns and do it!

Okay, I am off to drop off a bunch of stuff at school before I have to officially go back on Monday. 

Have a GREAT FRIDAY everyone!


----------



## UtahMama

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Real quick one today.  Busy busy.  Hope everyone is doing great, and be extra good on weigh-in eve tonight!
> 
> Oh yeah, I almost forgot the update.  Better late than never...



-2 this week! Wooo!

I do believe exercise works fabulously! 

Something I've realized, though, is the weight can go UP when you lift weights daily. At the same time the inches are falling off though. I'll take what the tape measurer says over what the scale says. Any day! 

Topped with adequate  -kicking cardio, weight/fat loss is inevitable. 

As long as I KNOW I'm eating "clean" and not over-indulging _AT ALL_, then I don't mind what the numbers say. I admit, it's just _nicer_ to see the smaller numbers!


----------



## UtahMama

lovealldisney said:


> Ok I gotta ask you guys opinion please! My hubby and I are contemplating on trading in our mini van for something more economical.
> 
> So far the cars we have looked at and test drove are:
> 
> Toyota Corolla- Didn't like it
> 
> Mazda 3- liked it had a sporty feel to it
> 
> Honda Civic- liked it felt roomier than the Mazda 3
> 
> 
> What other smaller cars would you recomend? We are looking for something reliable and good gas mileage. Something not to fancy just standard features. Any suggestions would be so helpful!!
> 
> Thanks Guys!



I just thought of something: The April issue of Consumer Reports magazine may be helpful. Yearly, the April issue is devoted to cars. Here's the 2008 issue:
http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/...G&HBX_OU=50&HBX_PK=consumers_reports_magazine


----------



## Tinker'n'Fun

Hi, my name is Diane and I don't know if its too late to start on this thread, but if not here's some info...

I'm 42, 5'1", and I weighed 145 at my last Dr's appt a few weeks back. One year ago I was 164, so I am losing slowly. I have a few health issues (HBP, autoimmume disease, cervical disc disease, and well a lot more). Exercise is limited but not impossible. I don't eat enough! Not many people have that as a problem. But the majority of my calorie intake is after 10pm. when I take my pain meds. I refuse to take them during the day because of my kids. We are going to Disney is Sept and my goal is to take off 8#'s before the trip and 20 total by the start of next year. I have never really dieted before. I also have not read this thread yet... I will though! Not sure if anyone posts pics, but if so, I will come back for that one, so I guess the first step is...


Hello!!


----------



## DisneyLaura

Hi Diane, welcome to our gang


----------



## Tinker'n'Fun

Thanks, Laura


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Tinker'n'Fun said:


> Hi, my name is Diane and I don't know if its too late to start on this thread, but if not here's some info...


Welcome aboard!  It is never too late to join (or re-join, or re-re-join...)  My name is Aaron (the "thread dude" since I'm the only male that posts on here).  Couple quick guidelines.  Weigh in day is Friday.  You don't have to post your weight if you don't want to (but nobody will discourage you if you want to -- I usually post my weight just to keep myself honest).  Just post your gain/loss for the week in big bold numbers like UtahMama did above you.  I will occasionally lead a sort of informal "challenge", where you dedicate yourself to losing X amount of weight by a certain date.  This time it is Labor Day.  And I keep track of those numbers on a spreadsheet, which I post on here for all to see.  So if you want to join in, great!  Just let me know how much you think you can lose by the end of this month.  If not, that's a-ok.  Some people claim that the mini-challenges jinx them, so they choose to stay away.  Um, I think I've covered it all. 

Oh, and if you want to see what the Peeps have helped me accomplish, here you go...

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=25383711&postcount=3708

(I joined here around the 215 mark.)


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

All right, here's the end of the day update for our Labor Day challenge.  Great job everybody!


----------



## Tinker'n'Fun

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Welcome aboard!  It is never too late to join (or re-join, or re-re-join...)  My name is Aaron (the "thread dude" since I'm the only male that posts on here).  Couple quick guidelines.  Weigh in day is Friday.  You don't have to post your weight if you don't want to (but nobody will discourage you if you want to -- I usually post my weight just to keep myself honest).  Just post your gain/loss for the week in big bold numbers like UtahMama did above you.  I will occasionally lead a sort of informal "challenge", where you dedicate yourself to losing X amount of weight by a certain date.  This time it is Labor Day.  And I keep track of those numbers on a spreadsheet, which I post on here for all to see.  So if you want to join in, great!  Just let me know how much you think you can lose by the end of this month.  If not, that's a-ok.  Some people claim that the mini-challenges jinx them, so they choose to stay away.  Um, I think I've covered it all.
> 
> Oh, and if you want to see what the Peeps have helped me accomplish, here you go...
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=25383711&postcount=3708
> 
> (I joined here around the 215 mark.)



Hi Aaron. Okay if Labor Day is the Challenge, I would like to lose 6#'s. I will have to go buy a scale today to get you a weight for today (since it's friday) and then I will be able to weigh in again on Friday's. Your pictures are very encouraging and congrats on all the weight loss. I have pics from my 2005 trip and also from my 2008 trip. I started losing the weight within the last year. I will post them as I believe it will be helpful for me to see them.

So off to make dinner, then the store for a scale. Funny thing is that I have never owned one in my life. It's a first for me!


----------



## myrsfmly

Signed up 2 days ago so not much time for a change - mark me down as a *samer *which I guess is great since I know i could put on 10 lbs in a weekend given the right set of bad choices   

On a different note... my travel docs came today... it's official I am going to Disney!!!


----------



## punkin413

lovealldisney said:


> Ok I gotta ask you guys opinion please! My hubby and I are contemplating on trading in our mini van for something more economical.
> 
> So far the cars we have looked at and test drove are:
> 
> Toyota Corolla- Didn't like it
> 
> Mazda 3- liked it had a sporty feel to it
> 
> Honda Civic- liked it felt roomier than the Mazda 3
> 
> 
> What other smaller cars would you recomend? We are looking for something reliable and good gas mileage. Something not to fancy just standard features. Any suggestions would be so helpful!!
> 
> Thanks Guys!



i had a honda civic and i loved it.  good cars, period.  i got like 30 miles per gallon and that was an older model, so i'm sure the new ones get even more.  i had a '98 model and i drove it from 2000 to 2005.  when i sold it to my brother it had almost 200,000 miles on it and was still going strong.  i bet it would still be going if he hadn't wrapped it around a telephone pole!  

oh, and just to add another thought....i bought a 2003 honda cr-v to replace my civic because i wanted something a little roomier to haul plants, etc. in.  well, i LOVE it!  it's a smaller SUV but i get 28 miles per gallon.  not bad at all!!!  and that's on the 2003 model - i'm sure the newer ones are better than that.



DisneyGalUK said:


> Friday the 22nd of August - 3 weeks today!  Im 90% nervous, 10% excited!  Im not nervous of the actual being married part, its the walking down the aisle with people looking at me part!



cool!!!  take my advice - practice walking in your wedding dress with no assistance from either hand before you go down the aisle!!!  i didn't and i almost tripped like 3 times over the front of my dress.  i didn't think about it but i was constantly lifting my dress up with my hands when i'd walk. well, walking down the aisle my dad had one arm and i was carrying flowers in the other, so i had no hands to help me!  



UtahMama said:


> Something I've realized, though, is the weight can go UP when you lift weights daily. At the same time the inches are falling off though. I'll take what the tape measurer says over what the scale says. Any day!



'atta girl!!!!!  i bet you are looking smokin hot right now!



Tinker'n'Fun said:


> Hi, my name is Diane and I don't know if its too late to start on this thread, but if not here's some info...



welcome!!!!!!!  you'll love it here.  i joined in march '07 and lost 35 pounds over the next 10 months.  i reached my goal last january and i've been keeping within 5 pounds of it since...this thread has been such a great help!

*someone asked about good choices at chili's* - they have a guiltless menu and the grilled chicken is always good.  their lettuce wraps are also good, as is the caribbean chicken salad.  oh, and they have a wonderful cedar plank tilapia.  you just have to be smart about your side item choices.  just a few ideas for you!


----------



## monymony3471

Tinker'n'Fun said:


> Hi, my name is Diane and I don't know if its too late to start on this thread, but if not here's some info...
> 
> I'm 42, 5'1", and I weighed 145 at my last Dr's appt a few weeks back. One year ago I was 164, so I am losing slowly. I have a few health issues (HBP, autoimmume disease, cervical disc disease, and well a lot more). Exercise is limited but not impossible. I don't eat enough! Not many people have that as a problem. But the majority of my calorie intake is after 10pm. when I take my pain meds. I refuse to take them during the day because of my kids. We are going to Disney is Sept and my goal is to take off 8#'s before the trip and 20 total by the start of next year. I have never really dieted before. I also have not read this thread yet... I will though! Not sure if anyone posts pics, but if so, I will come back for that one, so I guess the first step is...
> 
> 
> Hello!!




  I really hope you find what you are looking for over here.  We tend to offer just about.....EVERYTHING!


Aaron:  I clicked the link.  I was not around much in May and OMG!!! You look freakin great!  You are a rockstar!  WTG!  I am very proud of you.


It's storming and I couldn't go out to run and now I find the treadmill boring.  So I passed.

Tomorrow we are going to the zoo, lots of walking there to make up for it.


----------



## UtahMama

Tinker'n'Fun said:


> Hi, my name is Diane and I don't know if its too late to start on this thread, but if not here's some info...
> 
> I'm 42, 5'1", and I weighed 145 at my last Dr's appt a few weeks back. One year ago I was 164, so I am losing slowly. I have a few health issues (HBP, autoimmume disease, cervical disc disease, and well a lot more). Exercise is limited but not impossible. I don't eat enough! Not many people have that as a problem. But the majority of my calorie intake is after 10pm. when I take my pain meds. I refuse to take them during the day because of my kids. We are going to Disney is Sept and my goal is to take off 8#'s before the trip and 20 total by the start of next year. I have never really dieted before. I also have not read this thread yet... I will though! Not sure if anyone posts pics, but if so, I will come back for that one, so I guess the first step is...
> 
> 
> Hello!!


WELCOME!!!! Never ever too late! 
Weeell... there IS the initiation to the thread to post a bikini-clad before photo   BUT no one has yet fallen for THAT one!  

One thing to add to Aaron's "Peeps 101" is this: I really wish I had taken my measurements "before". Totally up to you, though. I just wanted to throw that out there to you in case you are ever feeling DIScouraged that the scale isn't moving. 

Looking forward to "getting to know you"!



WI_DisneyFan said:


> Welcome aboard!  It is never too late to join (or re-join, or re-re-join...)  My name is Aaron (the "thread dude" since I'm the only male that posts on here).  Couple quick guidelines.  Weigh in day is Friday.  You don't have to post your weight if you don't want to (but nobody will discourage you if you want to -- I usually post my weight just to keep myself honest).  Just post your gain/loss for the week in big bold numbers like UtahMama did above you.  I will occasionally lead a sort of informal "challenge", where you dedicate yourself to losing X amount of weight by a certain date.  This time it is Labor Day.  And I keep track of those numbers on a spreadsheet, which I post on here for all to see.  So if you want to join in, great!  Just let me know how much you think you can lose by the end of this month.  If not, that's a-ok.  Some people claim that the mini-challenges jinx them, so they choose to stay away.  Um, I think I've covered it all.
> 
> Oh, and if you want to see what the Peeps have helped me accomplish, here you go...
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=25383711&postcount=3708
> 
> (I joined here around the 215 mark.)


You know, Aaron? I am so amazed at your "slow but steady" progress!!! Whenever I only lose 0.2 pounds, I think of you and how many times you've inched along. SO inspiring!!



myrsfmly said:


> Signed up 2 days ago so not much time for a change - mark me down as a *samer *which I guess is great since I know i could put on 10 lbs in a weekend given the right set of bad choices
> 
> On a different note... my travel docs came today... it's official I am going to Disney!!!



Welcome to YOU too!!!!  
I hear ya on the damage done in a weekend of poor choices  


punkin413 said:


> 'atta girl!!!!!  i bet you are looking smokin hot right now!



Thanks Punkin! There is ONE certain special guy who thinks just that!


----------



## UtahMama

Peeps! I need a few numbers. 

Of those regulars who've "played" in this last month, I need the following:

*Pixie Dust 
Piper05
Dweatl 
DisneyFreak
DisneyLaura (did I just miss yours?)
honeymo78*

Now, it's an embarrassing fact that I am super scatter brained and (highly) likely to have skimmed over one (or more) of the above Peeps posts  

If that is the case, sorry!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

Tinker'n'Fun said:


> Hi, my name is Diane and I don't know if its too late to start on this thread, but if not here's some info...
> 
> I'm 42, 5'1", and I weighed 145 at my last Dr's appt a few weeks back. One year ago I was 164, so I am losing slowly. I have a few health issues (HBP, autoimmume disease, cervical disc disease, and well a lot more). Exercise is limited but not impossible. I don't eat enough! Not many people have that as a problem. But the majority of my calorie intake is after 10pm. when I take my pain meds. I refuse to take them during the day because of my kids. We are going to Disney is Sept and my goal is to take off 8#'s before the trip and 20 total by the start of next year. I have never really dieted before. I also have not read this thread yet... I will though! Not sure if anyone posts pics, but if so, I will come back for that one, so I guess the first step is...
> 
> 
> Hello!!


----------



## ArielSRL

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Oh, and if you want to see what the Peeps have helped me accomplish, here you go...
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=25383711&postcount=3708
> 
> (I joined here around the 215 mark.)



Wow! Congrats to you! That is very motivational. 

BTW, I would ask to join the challenge but I am not sure how much I could do in a month. I'd like to say the whole 5 lbs, but I'm not certain, so maybe I will sit this one out and join the next one.


----------



## ArielSRL

UtahMama said:


> One thing to add to Aaron's "Peeps 101" is this: I really wish I had taken my measurements "before". Totally up to you, though. I just wanted to throw that out there to you in case you are ever feeling DIScouraged that the scale isn't moving.



I always want to do this when I start trying to lose but I never have a tape measure. I can probably get one at Wal-Mart but I never remember to. I think I will write it down - I am also "scatterbrained" and have to write EVERYTHING down - so I will buy one next time I am there. Since I am "renewing" my weight loss attempt, and planning to include weight lifting in my workout, I want to measure before I "restart."

  for the reminder!


----------



## abish19

I'm a SAMER this week.  Hey, considering how I've eaten, I'm going to take what I've got!

Luckily, I have a sore throat that makes eating painful.  Hurray for illness!

Still running - sort of (it's walking and jogging, really) - but I'm going to start strength training.  It's the only way to speed up the  metabolism and have some tone happening.

Good luck everybody!


----------



## dwheatl

UtahMama said:


> Peeps! I need a few numbers.
> 
> Of those regulars who've "played" in this last month, I need the following:
> 
> *Pixie Dust
> Piper05
> Dweatl
> DisneyFreak
> DisneyLaura (did I just miss yours?)
> honeymo78*
> 
> Now, it's an embarrassing fact that I am super scatter brained and (highly) likely to have skimmed over one (or more) of the above Peeps posts
> 
> If that is the case, sorry!


I'm posting from PA right now. No weigh-in to report. Lots of ups and downs n this trip, and we haven't even gotten to the amusement park yet. Please send pixie dust Tomorrow is our peeps meet day at Dorney, and thunderstorms are predicted 
I've been eating terribly, partly out of the "it's vacation" mode, and partly out  of disappointments, lack of sleep, and issues with DH. I have to remind myself that rare is the man who would even agree to a trip like this. 
On the up side,  I'm meeting DisUnc tomorrow. I can hardly wait!


----------



## punkin413

*DANIELLE!!!*  i'm glad i "saw" you over here.  wasn't it you that was talking about princess di at disney once?  well, someone posted about that over on my TR.  go to page 97 and look for a post by End User-X.


----------



## Piper05

lovealldisney said:


> Can you tell me where you were at? My hubby and I are thinking of taking a trip somewhere for our 20th anniversary It's still 2 years away ( I'm working on Disney ) but one thought we had was to travel out east and stay in haunted inns ect... But a plantation! Now that is cool!



We stayed at the Jefferson House at the Rip Van Winkle Gardens in New Iberia, LA.  It was owned by the movie and stage actor who played the character Rip VW in various venues around the world.


----------



## Piper05

I'm finally here.  I've been having problems with my cable/internet all day.  I am -3.6 this week.  

I am still trying to download my pics from my stay at the plantation.  My husband took them on his camera he uses for work, and they don't seem to want to upload.  Maybe there is something the ghosts don't want us to see.  He has his IT guy working on them this weekend.  Have a great one!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

LMO429 said:


> OMG i so understand that!!! if it wasnt for the everyone looking at me part I would actually be really looking forward to the wedding!



I know! My friends keep trying to 'help' by saying things like 'Its your day, everyone is there to look at you!' - Erm thanks, that doesn't reallly help  



Tinker'n'Fun said:


> Hi, my name is Diane and I don't know if its too late to start on this thread, but if not here's some info...
> 
> I'm 42, 5'1", and I weighed 145 at my last Dr's appt a few weeks back. One year ago I was 164, so I am losing slowly. I have a few health issues (HBP, autoimmume disease, cervical disc disease, and well a lot more). Exercise is limited but not impossible. I don't eat enough! Not many people have that as a problem. But the majority of my calorie intake is after 10pm. when I take my pain meds. I refuse to take them during the day because of my kids. We are going to Disney is Sept and my goal is to take off 8#'s before the trip and 20 total by the start of next year. I have never really dieted before. I also have not read this thread yet... I will though! Not sure if anyone posts pics, but if so, I will come back for that one, so I guess the first step is...
> 
> 
> Hello!!



 You've joined a great group, jump right in!



WI_DisneyFan said:


> Oh, and if you want to see what the Peeps have helped me accomplish, here you go...
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=25383711&postcount=3708
> 
> (I joined here around the 215 mark.)



Thread Dude Aaron - I know I say it everytime, but you look FABULOUS!!   



punkin413 said:


> cool!!!  take my advice - practice walking in your wedding dress with no assistance from either hand before you go down the aisle!!!  i didn't and i almost tripped like 3 times over the front of my dress.  i didn't think about it but i was constantly lifting my dress up with my hands when i'd walk. well, walking down the aisle my dad had one arm and i was carrying flowers in the other, so i had no hands to help me!



Thats really good advice, because thinking back I have been using my hands to hold the front of my dress - never even thought that my hands wouldn't be free!  
Thats tonights job - practise walking!  

Hope everyones having a great day!


----------



## DisneyObsession

Tinker'n'Fun said:


> Hi, my name is Diane and I don't know if its too late to start on this thread, but if not here's some info...
> 
> I'm 42, 5'1", and I weighed 145 at my last Dr's appt a few weeks back. One year ago I was 164, so I am losing slowly. I have a few health issues (HBP, autoimmume disease, cervical disc disease, and well a lot more). Exercise is limited but not impossible. I don't eat enough! Not many people have that as a problem. But the majority of my calorie intake is after 10pm. when I take my pain meds. I refuse to take them during the day because of my kids. We are going to Disney is Sept and my goal is to take off 8#'s before the trip and 20 total by the start of next year. I have never really dieted before. I also have not read this thread yet... I will though! Not sure if anyone posts pics, but if so, I will come back for that one, so I guess the first step is...
> 
> 
> Hello!!



WELCOME DIANE!!! It is never too late to join in on all the fun!  

I am having trouble fitting in the exercise, but know I really need to. I have been working overtime the last 2 weeks, and haven't had the time in the morning to do it. That is my major goal this week...exercise at least 4x's!  

UM...One of the things I did at the beginning of this challenge was take my measurements.  I really wanted to be able to "see" a change when the scale says there was none. BTW, you are doing great!!!


----------



## UtahMama

dwheatl said:


> I'm posting from PA right now. No weigh-in to report. Lots of ups and downs n this trip, and we haven't even gotten to the amusement park yet. Please send pixie dust Tomorrow is our peeps meet day at Dorney, and thunderstorms are predicted
> I've been eating terribly, partly out of the "it's vacation" mode, and partly out  of disappointments, lack of sleep, and issues with DH. I have to remind myself that rare is the man who would even agree to a trip like this.
> On the up side,  I'm meeting DisUnc tomorrow. I can hardly wait!


Tell him HI for me!!!! He's my buddy!  


Piper05 said:


> I'm finally here.  I've been having problems with my cable/internet all day.  I am -3.6 this week.
> 
> 
> I am still trying to download my pics from my stay at the plantation.  My husband took them on his camera he uses for work, and they don't seem to want to upload.  Maybe there is something the ghosts don't want us to see.  He has his IT guy working on them this weekend.  Have a great one!


WOW! -3.6 Rocks!!!!!
Sucky to have tech problems! 
Can't wait to see your pics!



DisneyObsession said:


> I am having trouble fitting in the exercise, but know I really need to. I have been working overtime the last 2 weeks, and haven't had the time in the morning to do it. That is my major goal this week...exercise at least 4x's!
> 
> UM...One of the things I did at the beginning of this challenge was take my measurements.  I really wanted to be able to "see" a change when the scale says there was none. BTW, you are doing great!!!



I would love to get to the gym in the wee hours of the morning, but I'm too stingey with my sleep.   Minus 3 times last month (July) I went every single day! WOOO!   Noticing BIG changes and I'm totally kicking myself for not listening to the fitness peeps sooner!!!! 

You can do it Gayle!


----------



## ArielSRL

abish19 said:


> Luckily, I have a sore throat that makes eating painful.  Hurray for illness!



This happened to me about a month ago and it got really bad for several days so all I could eat was popsicles and mashed potatoes. I lost 5 lbs in 4 days! I so wosh I could have kept that off, but as soon as it got well and I started eating again, it went right back up.


----------



## mousehouselover

I can see by the lack of activity that everyone is enjoying their weekend!! I love summertime!

I'm late posting my weight; -2 lbs! I was super good thrugh most of the week and ate well. I wasn't able to get to the gym much due to scheduling issues...... I vow to resolve that this week. 

I went totally overboard today. DH made reservations for Fogo de Chao; a Brazillian grill......... OMGoodness; it it so good. (For those of you who haven't been to a churrascaria before, think O'Hana but with the atmosphere of Cali Grill.) I didn't eat all day anticipating our late afternoon dinner. The meats were amazing, and there are so many to chose from. I loved the bananas they served. We splurged on a dessert; the best creme brule I thnk I've ever had. We went to the art museum and walked for about 3 hours beforehand but I don't think I burned nearly as many calories as I consumed. 

Has any one found any light hamburger or hotdog buns? I have looked a few times for things that aren't high in points but so far I haven't had much luck. I found Wonder light wheat bread and Thomas light multi grain muffins are comparable to the WW versions. And FYI: Walmart has a new line of foods out; Benefit that is high in fiber. The yogurts are in line with the WW brand and the fiber bars are very similar to the Fiber One version, just a lot lower priced! I know I'll need plenty of both this week after eating so much meat tonight.  

I'm still feeling a bit full and bloated, I may hop on the TM here at home for a while to help ease the fullness.


----------



## DisneyLaura

myrsfmly said:


> On a different note... my travel docs came today... it's official I am going to Disney!!!



YEAH  



UtahMama said:


> Peeps! I need a few numbers.
> 
> Of those regulars who've "played" in this last month, I need the following:
> 
> *Pixie Dust
> Piper05
> Dweatl
> DisneyFreak
> DisneyLaura (did I just miss yours?)
> honeymo78*
> 
> Now, it's an embarrassing fact that I am super scatter brained and (highly) likely to have skimmed over one (or more) of the above Peeps posts
> 
> If that is the case, sorry!



UM - I lost 1 lb this week.  I'm sure I posted it but I wasn't online a lot this week, I might thought I did.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Hi Peeps! I've been MIA for just over a week now, I think. I've been BUSY working on pics from the wedding, and I'm not done yet. But I've made progress. The wedding went well. And I am working on the print order from the family portrait session from June that I did for my hair stylist. She also told me that she has a friend who may want to hire me once she sees the prints! I'm both nervous and excited about things taking off with the photography business, but mostly excited!  

I'm not sure what to post for weigh in info. I'm thinking of just waiting 'til next week. I was up about 2 lbs on Friday (AF was in the house), and today I am only up .2 lb from last week, with AF gone. Plus, I don't remember the exact number from Friday. I guess put me down for *up .2 lb*. I'll go from there. 

Hope everyone has had a great week and weekend!


----------



## punkin413

mousehouselover said:


> I went totally overboard today. DH made reservations for Fogo de Chao; a Brazillian grill......... OMGoodness; it it so good. (For those of you who haven't been to a churrascaria before, think O'Hana but with the atmosphere of Cali Grill.) I didn't eat all day anticipating our late afternoon dinner. The meats were amazing, and there are so many to chose from. I loved the bananas they served. We splurged on a dessert; the best creme brule I thnk I've ever had. We went to the art museum and walked for about 3 hours beforehand but I don't think I burned nearly as many calories as I consumed.



i want to go there!  of course i'd have to work out extra hard to make up for it.  my cousin married a girl from brazil and when they came to georgia for my wedding all they could talk about was going to eat at the one in atlanta.  so they went one night and came back and said it was the best food they'd ever had.  i have one right down the road - i don't know why i haven't been!


----------



## ArielSRL

mousehouselover said:


> I can see by the lack of activity that everyone is enjoying their weekend!! I love summertime!
> 
> I'm late posting my weight; -2 lbs! I was super good thrugh most of the week and ate well. I wasn't able to get to the gym much due to scheduling issues...... I vow to resolve that this week.
> 
> I went totally overboard today. DH made reservations for Fogo de Chao; a Brazillian grill......... OMGoodness; it it so good. (For those of you who haven't been to a churrascaria before, think O'Hana but with the atmosphere of Cali Grill.) I didn't eat all day anticipating our late afternoon dinner. The meats were amazing, and there are so many to chose from. I loved the bananas they served. We splurged on a dessert; the best creme brule I thnk I've ever had. We went to the art museum and walked for about 3 hours beforehand but I don't think I burned nearly as many calories as I consumed.
> 
> Has any one found any light hamburger or hotdog buns? I have looked a few times for things that aren't high in points but so far I haven't had much luck. I found Wonder light wheat bread and Thomas light multi grain muffins are comparable to the WW versions. And FYI: Walmart has a new line of foods out; Benefit that is high in fiber. The yogurts are in line with the WW brand and the fiber bars are very similar to the Fiber One version, just a lot lower priced! I know I'll need plenty of both this week after eating so much meat tonight.
> 
> I'm still feeling a bit full and bloated, I may hop on the TM here at home for a while to help ease the fullness.



Are you in Atlanta? Because we have a Fogo de Chao here in Atlanta. Just wondering.

I'm trying to think if I found any light hamburger or hot dog buns. I want to say yes, but maybe it was just wheat. I eat those Thomas light multi-grain english muffins all the time. I think it works out to be 1 point and they are cheaper than the WW ones. And they have tons of fiber.


----------



## mousehouselover

ArielSRL said:


> Are you in Atlanta? Because we have a Fogo de Chao here in Atlanta. Just wondering.
> 
> I'm trying to think if I found any light hamburger or hot dog buns. I want to say yes, but maybe it was just wheat. I eat those Thomas light multi-grain english muffins all the time. I think it works out to be 1 point and they are cheaper than the WW ones. And they have tons of fiber.



I'm in Indianapolis, our FdC just opened in May. I used to live in SE Ga and Jacksonville, Fl. DH and I got married on St Simon's Island.  We are so homesick....... The first chance we get to move back south; we're out of here!!  

I went looking for cheaper and comparable foods for WW branded items to help out our budget. That's why I piced up the other brands. The WW bread here is $3.38 vs Wonder @ $2.78. The 4 pack of yogurt from WW is 2.18 but only 1.79 for the Walmart brand.

I got on tht TM last night and did a bit more than I originally intended.  thought 15 mins or so at a really slow pace just to work the fullness out of my abdomen. Well, I can't stand to get going and do less than a mile or take more than 20 mins to get there. I was pumped after my little jaunt and did an abs set about 30 mins later. 

I've got to get going, I want to hit the gym. DH is sore from walking on hardwood floors yesterday so I won't have my partner to work out with.


----------



## honeymo78

Sorry Peeps, I've been pretty busy the past few days.  I'm a samer this week.  I did a bit of emotional eating over the weekend - DH was in a car accident, he's fine and the car has some boo-boos.  Luckily he was only going about 25mph and the lady who hit him was only going 10mph - she pulled out of a side street without looking both directions and t-boned him.  

And DH may be getting some info on a new job prospect - supposed to be some openings for the fall at a local school district for computer/network people, and he's already worked with one of the people that assists in the hiring.  It would finally get him out of retail, so if you've got some pixie dust to spare, he could use it.  Plus the starting pay is more than he makes right now, and if he got all those technical certifications (which he would do as soon as possible), he'd make even more money.


----------



## DisneyLaura

mousehouselover said:


> Has any one found any light hamburger or hotdog buns? I have looked a few times for things that aren't high in points but so far I haven't had much luck. I found Wonder light wheat bread and Thomas light multi grain muffins are comparable to the WW versions.



My grocery store makes their brand light buns, not too bad either I might add.



honeymo78 said:


> Sorry Peeps, I've been pretty busy the past few days.  I'm a samer this week.  I did a bit of emotional eating over the weekend - DH was in a car accident, he's fine and the car has some boo-boos.  Luckily he was only going about 25mph and the lady who hit him was only going 10mph - she pulled out of a side street without looking both directions and t-boned him.
> 
> And DH may be getting some info on a new job prospect - supposed to be some openings for the fall at a local school district for computer/network people, and he's already worked with one of the people that assists in the hiring.  It would finally get him out of retail, so if you've got some pixie dust to spare, he could use it.  Plus the starting pay is more than he makes right now, and if he got all those technical certifications (which he would do as soon as possible), he'd make even more money.



Glad to hear DH wasn't hurt


----------



## MA pigletfan

honeymo78 said:


> Sorry Peeps, I've been pretty busy the past few days.  I'm a samer this week.  I did a bit of emotional eating over the weekend - DH was in a car accident, he's fine and the car has some boo-boos.  Luckily he was only going about 25mph and the lady who hit him was only going 10mph - she pulled out of a side street without looking both directions and t-boned him.
> .



very happy to hear that your hubby is ok! accidents are so scary! 

Hi everyone! I am hoping to move a lot more this week..i want to see at least a lb loss in the worst way! Although AF just came by so who knows..but i will do my part with WATER WATER WATER, counting cals and moving  

I am ridiculously tired today for some reason. MY rear and legs are also pretty sore from weeding and trimming our VERY OVERGROWN yard yesterday. Totally worth it though..it looks so much better already..but i still have more to do..it never ends!


----------



## Tinker'n'Fun

Thanks for all the great hello's. I couldn't bring myself to buy a scale so I went down to my Mom's and weighed myself on Friday, so I guess I will be weighing in on Friday's. I still haven't mastered the quick reply thing so consider this a blanket answer to everyone who replied... Oh by the way  thanks for the bikini pic invite but the only bikini in this house belongs to DD15 who can actually pull it off fabulously! I will post a pic from the waterparks if I hit my goal by the end of September when we go to Disney. Hope everyone has a great week! Diane


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps!

I had a busy weekend and I need to catch up on the thread!

I have 8 workout weeks until the wedding day! today i did Turbo Jams Lower Body Jam (awesome 15 min lower body workout) and then i did Jillian Michael's 30 day shred level 3.

This morning I booked our hotel and park tickets for our trip to WDW in May 2009..will be at the beach club from may 14th - may 21st!! it's pretty sad that I am actually looking forward to my WDW vacation more than I am looking forward to my honeymoon!!!!


----------



## monymony3471

Hi all!

Noni:  Our weekend was super busy.  You are right.  Summer is so wonderful.

I did pretty good over the weekend.  It's hard when you don't plan everything 100%, but I made the best choices I could and I'm 200% back at it today.


I started a pre-tripie.  Hope to see you over there.  If you have the time.  I understand.

Happy Skinny Monday!


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> 
> This morning I booked our hotel and park tickets for our trip to WDW in May 2009..will be at the beach club from may 14th - may 21st!! it's pretty sad that I am actually looking forward to my WDW vacation more than I am looking forward to my honeymoon!!!!



i am sure the only reason why you are not looking forward to the honeymoon is the flying...thats the only reason why i am not super excited about our west coast trip either!! once you are there..i am sure it will be great! 
Although if i had a WDW trip in the works..i would be SUPER psyched as well!


----------



## Wonders10

Monica - just subscribed to you pre-tr, but I'll have to read it later.  On my way to Sam's to look at TVs. 

I have been so busy and stressed out about moving.  On Saturday, my DSIL, DB and I rented a small u-haul and brought a couch, dining room table and chairs, end tables and a buffet/hutch/sideboard that they were so nice to give to me free of charge since they have recently gotten new furniture.  My bedroom furniture that I bought has already been delivered and it is SO cute.  Wednesday I'm taking another load up and then Thursday I'm officially moving in, as in I'll be sleeping there for the first time.  And my cable and internet will be set up that day as well.  I cannot go a single day without tv or internet (one or the other would be ok though).  Especially being all alone I would go crazy I think.  I still have a few things I need to pick up and then I'm sure even more things that I will need once I'm more settled.  I've been taking before and after pics of the apartment so I plan on posting those at some point to if anyone's interested.  I'm using the stress and anxiety of the move and new job to eat like it's going out of style.  Not good.  I'm worried I won't find cute work clothes (which I need desperately, even if I haven't gained some weight).  I am confident though that once I'm settled and work has begun that I'll be able to get into a better eating routine.  I also hope to exercise more - I was thinking of walking around my complex's lake a few times and then going for a swim as soon as I get home from work to unwind.  

Hope everyone is having a great day!  Gotta go shop some more...


----------



## monymony3471

With DH in Houston right now, ahem, Hurrican about to hit,  I can't go out to jog.

So, I got back on the tread mill and I forgot how easy it is to run on that thing.

So, yea!  I got my workout in.  I'm a sweaty mess.  

I have a date with a broom, a mop, and a basement.

My new carpet comes on Saturday.

Maybe I'll even paint to freshen it up some more!


----------



## dwheatl

honeymo78 said:


> Sorry Peeps, I've been pretty busy the past few days.  I'm a samer this week.  I did a bit of emotional eating over the weekend - DH was in a car accident, he's fine and the car has some boo-boos.  Luckily he was only going about 25mph and the lady who hit him was only going 10mph - she pulled out of a side street without looking both directions and t-boned him.
> 
> And DH may be getting some info on a new job prospect - supposed to be some openings for the fall at a local school district for computer/network people, and he's already worked with one of the people that assists in the hiring.  It would finally get him out of retail, so if you've got some pixie dust to spare, he could use it.  Plus the starting pay is more than he makes right now, and if he got all those technical certifications (which he would do as soon as possible), he'd make even more money.


 Sorry aout the accident, but glad your DH is OK. Last year my DD was hit and my car was totaled, but I was so happy she was OK.  for the job.

We walked tons today while touring Gettysburg, but ate at least that many calories at a place that has the initials DQ, and rhymes w/Fairy Bean.  We'll be home early Wed. morning, and then it's time for the mammogram retake and ultrasound. Wish me luck!

The peeps meet was great. I'll do a mini-trippie when I get home, with picks of some Dis celebs and outlaws.


----------



## monymony3471

Morning my peeps!

It's a rainy day over here.

And I had to put the air on again.

My mom is coming to work for me and can't tolerate the heat well.

I have tests and physical therapy for my neck today.  Yea on the PT, not so yea on the EMG.  I don't like needles.  

But my neck is causing my arm so much pain, I am happy that's it's finally here.  In case I didn't explain before, I have 2 bulging discs in my neck.  Not fun at the moment, they are wreaking havoc in my life right now.

I kinda put me on hold while DH was going through all of his tests and surgery.  Now, it's my turn.

Have a skinny day!


----------



## MA pigletfan

monymony3471 said:


> Morning my peeps!
> 
> It's a rainy day over here.
> 
> And I had to put the air on again.
> 
> My mom is coming to work for me and can't tolerate the heat well.
> 
> I have tests and physical therapy for my neck today.  Yea on the PT, not so yea on the EMG.  I don't like needles.
> 
> But my neck is causing my arm so much pain, I am happy that's it's finally here.  In case I didn't explain before, I have 2 bulging discs in my neck.  Not fun at the moment, they are wreaking havoc in my life right now.
> 
> I kinda put me on hold while DH was going through all of his tests and surgery.  Now, it's my turn.
> 
> Have a skinny day!



OUCH!!! hope you get fixed right up!


----------



## DisneyLaura

Wonders10 said:


> Monica - just subscribed to you pre-tr, but I'll have to read it later.  On my way to Sam's to look at TVs.
> 
> I have been so busy and stressed out about moving.  On Saturday, my DSIL, DB and I rented a small u-haul and brought a couch, dining room table and chairs, end tables and a buffet/hutch/sideboard that they were so nice to give to me free of charge since they have recently gotten new furniture.  My bedroom furniture that I bought has already been delivered and it is SO cute.  Wednesday I'm taking another load up and then Thursday I'm officially moving in, as in I'll be sleeping there for the first time.  And my cable and internet will be set up that day as well.  I cannot go a single day without tv or internet (one or the other would be ok though).  Especially being all alone I would go crazy I think.  I still have a few things I need to pick up and then I'm sure even more things that I will need once I'm more settled.  I've been taking before and after pics of the apartment so I plan on posting those at some point to if anyone's interested.  I'm using the stress and anxiety of the move and new job to eat like it's going out of style.  Not good.  I'm worried I won't find cute work clothes (which I need desperately, even if I haven't gained some weight).  I am confident though that once I'm settled and work has begun that I'll be able to get into a better eating routine.  I also hope to exercise more - I was thinking of walking around my complex's lake a few times and then going for a swim as soon as I get home from work to unwind.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!  Gotta go shop some more...



Shannon I would love to see pictures of your new place.  Congrats on moving in.



monymony3471 said:


> Morning my peeps!
> 
> It's a rainy day over here.
> 
> And I had to put the air on again.
> 
> My mom is coming to work for me and can't tolerate the heat well.
> 
> I have tests and physical therapy for my neck today.  Yea on the PT, not so yea on the EMG.  I don't like needles.
> 
> But my neck is causing my arm so much pain, I am happy that's it's finally here.  In case I didn't explain before, I have 2 bulging discs in my neck.  Not fun at the moment, they are wreaking havoc in my life right now.
> 
> I kinda put me on hold while DH was going through all of his tests and surgery.  Now, it's my turn.
> 
> Have a skinny day!



Get well soon.


----------



## DisneyObsession

Hi All!

haven't had time to catch up, but wanted to post while I could.

Working second shift is hard and I am finding I am not eating enough each day.  Amazing, isn't it?!? I have been doing WW and am below my points daily, except Sun when I have a high point day. I am trying to adjust and have a high point breakfast & lunch and a lighter dinner, since I eat at 8pm. Anybody work second shift and have any ideas or pointers for me? I'm at a loss.

Monica...Hope your neck is better soon. I had a herniated disk in my back that was very painful! Take care of yourself. 

Shannon...How exciting to move to a new place! I was looking forward to that, but it is looking like we will be staying where we are for awhile...the house is just not selling. 

 Have a great day everyone! ​


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi Peeps,
Just wanted to say hi and Thankyou to all who responded to my car delema.
I did pretty well at the fair over the weekend. I ate 1/2 cream puff, an ear of corn, a baked potato and a elk sausage stick. I don't think I was to bad. 

I am feeling really yucky today Aunt Flow is here and I just want to go home and lay down.  I am not sure I will weigh in this week or even next ( I will be down in Iowa ) Have a great day everyone!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

honeymo78 said:


> Sorry Peeps, I've been pretty busy the past few days.  I'm a samer this week.  I did a bit of emotional eating over the weekend - DH was in a car accident, he's fine and the car has some boo-boos.  Luckily he was only going about 25mph and the lady who hit him was only going 10mph - she pulled out of a side street without looking both directions and t-boned him.



 For you and your hubby, Im glad hes ok!



monymony3471 said:


> Morning my peeps!
> 
> I have tests and physical therapy for my neck today.  Yea on the PT, not so yea on the EMG.  I don't like needles.
> 
> But my neck is causing my arm so much pain, I am happy that's it's finally here.  In case I didn't explain before, I have 2 bulging discs in my neck.  Not fun at the moment, they are wreaking havoc in my life right now.
> 
> I kinda put me on hold while DH was going through all of his tests and surgery.  Now, it's my turn.
> 
> Have a skinny day!



Monica -   Double hugs because I feel your pain! I had a bulging disc in my lower back, which I eventually had surgery on in July 2006, I used to have Physical Therapy on it which was ok, but eventually some of the disc started to fragment so surgery was really the best way to go after that!

Its definately your turn now - look after you for a while  

Hope everyones having a great day


----------



## LMO429

Hello Peeps!

I have still been really busy and I have not had time to go back and see what is going on in everyone else life! i hope all is well

Today I did JM 30 Day 1 and 30 minutes of step aerobics

been busy with wedding stuff..i have my flower trial today and then I meet with the dj tonight...


----------



## punkin413

monymony3471 said:


> And I had to put the air on again.
> 
> My mom is coming to work for me and can't tolerate the heat well.



i had to laugh at this as we have our air BLASTING from april until october every year!  but that's what we get for living in georgia.

hope you feel better.  i hate needles, too!  i've got to have some dental work done soon and i've been checking into sedation dentistry because i get so nervous about going and getting shots in my mouth.  



dwheatl said:


> The peeps meet was great. I'll do a mini-trippie when I get home, with picks of some Dis celebs and outlaws.



can't wait!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Hi all!  Hope everyone is having a good week so far.  I went to see The Dark Knight last night (and I managed to avoid the snack counter completely - hurray for me!).  What a great movie.  I was just blown away by how maniacal and evil Heath Ledger was as The Joker.  I didn't think he had that sort of performance in him.  But even if he hadn't died way too young, I think the movie would have still deserved all of the attention it has received.  Just a superb movie.

Nothing else going with me.  I'm hoping my willpower at the theatre last night will pay dividends for me on Friday.  Otherwise I'm going to kick myself for not getting those Nestle Goobers (chocolate covered peanuts) that were calling my name last night.

Oh yeah, the Labor Day update.  Hopefully I got everyone...






Have a great day!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Hi all!  Hope everyone is having a good week so far.  I went to see The Dark Knight last night (and I managed to avoid the snack counter completely - hurray for me!).  What a great movie.  I was just blown away by how maniacal and evil Heath Ledger was as The Joker.  I didn't think he had that sort of performance in him.  But even if he hadn't died way too young, I think the movie would have still deserved all of the attention it has received.  Just a superb movie.
> 
> Nothing else going with me.  I'm hoping my willpower at the theatre last night will pay dividends for me on Friday.  Otherwise I'm going to kick myself for not getting those *Nestle Goobers *(chocolate covered peanuts) that were calling my name last night.
> 
> Oh yeah, the Labor Day update.  Hopefully I got everyone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day!



Im glad you put what Goobers were, because in my head I was imagining something disgusting!  
Good for you avoiding the snack counter - No Ben & Jerrys sneaking up on you!


----------



## punkin413

WI_DisneyFan said:


> I went to see The Dark Knight last night (and I managed to avoid the snack counter completely - hurray for me!).  What a great movie.  I was just blown away by how maniacal and evil Heath Ledger was as The Joker.  I didn't think he had that sort of performance in him.  But even if he hadn't died way too young, I think the movie would have still deserved all of the attention it has received.  Just a superb movie.



glad you enjoyed it!  i agree.  such a good movie.  i want to go back and see it on imax soon.  i've loved heath ledger since i saw him in "the patriot."  he blew me away in this movie.  it didn't look or sound like him and he was just completely insane.  my favorite scene is when he's walking away from the hospital in the nurses uniform.  you can't help but laugh at him!  makes me sad though to think of all the things he could've done and we'll never get to see.  christain bale of course is always nice to look at.  he's an average actor.  i thought the guy that played harvey dent did a really good job too.


----------



## monymony3471

Physical Therapy (PT) was really nice!

I got to lay on a table, while "Andy" messaged my neck, did traction with his hands, rubbed my neck some more and then I got to nap for 15 minutes listening to music with a heat compact on my neck.

Yep I can get used to that.

I go back tomorrow.

As for my EMG, they said, we're sorry your apt was yesterday.  

No it wasn't.  The girl told me tuesday and that's what has been on my mind ever since I left this office.

So, I have to go back tomorrow.

And they didn't even call on Monday to ask where I was.  Uh? Thanks?


Did the treadmill again today for 35 minutes and got in 2.37 miles.  I just want to get to 3 miles without being exhausted.

*Aaron:*  WOO HOO on the will power.

*Wonders:* I want to see pictures too.

*PSA Alert*:  If you need a little help in the cleansing department.  EAT ZUCCHINI.  OY!

Have a great night!  Love to you all!


----------



## punkin413

just to prove how dedicated i've been so far this week with writing down calories......

ray and i went to mcdonald's for dinner tonight and i had a southwest grilled chicken salad with no dressing (i don't like the dressing - just ask for extra limes to squeeze over it) and i just looked up the calories for it on calorieking.com, then i remembered i ate half of one of ray's chicken nuggets.  so i had to look up a 4-pack of chicken nuggets and divide that by 8 (1/2 of one chicken nugget in a 4-pack) and figured out it was 24 calories.  now that's dedication!!!   

*monica* - don't you just love it when people mess up your appointments???     glad your therapy went well.  i love going to the chiropractor and laying on that massage bed and then getting an adjustment......so much tension relieved.  speaking of....i need to go soon!  i feel like i have a knife constantly sticking in the right side of my neck.


----------



## monymony3471

punkin413 said:


> just to prove how dedicated i've been so far this week with writing down calories......
> 
> ray and i went to mcdonald's for dinner tonight and i had a southwest grilled chicken salad with no dressing (i don't like the dressing - just ask for extra limes to squeeze over it) and i just looked up the calories for it on calorieking.com, then i remembered i ate half of one of ray's chicken nuggets.  so i had to look up a 4-pack of chicken nuggets and divide that by 8 (1/2 of one chicken nugget in a 4-pack) and figured out it was 24 calories.  now that's dedication!!!
> 
> *monica* - don't you just love it when people mess up your appointments???     glad your therapy went well.  i love going to the chiropractor and laying on that massage bed and then getting an adjustment......so much tension relieved.  speaking of....i need to go soon!  i feel like i have a knife constantly sticking in the right side of my neck.



Dawn, that's the kind of stuff that motivates the carp out of me.  Keep it going girl!  

Just a little something I noticed, but in the email I got for the photopass, I wasn't listed!!!!! I emailed her back.  I don't think you were either??

I'm still melting over here.  Very cool.

It's hump day everyone! DH is still in Houston.  Sigh. 


Make every bite count.  And I'm not talking about Edward's kind of bites.  But those would really be nice too.


----------



## myrsfmly

Just popping in to say hi!  

My boss has been on vacation all week  so I've had more computer time than usual.  I've been good about my food choices this week but today woke up starving!!!  I haven't figured out how/when to squeeze much extra exercise in yet but have stopped eating all the bad carbs.  

Dark Knight sounds sooo good.  I haven't been to a movie that wasn't animated in ages - but it sounds like I need to pull some strings and get some babysitting favors out of my teen DD so I can go.

Dawn I'm with you on the a/c... as soon as my pugs start panting I crank that baby up and don't turn it off 'til the leaves change... drives my DH crazy.

Monica - good luck with the EMG - I used to work for a Dr that performed them - hopefully yours has a gentle touch and then it won't be too bad


----------



## monymony3471

I HATED that test!

It was aweful.  I was literally a pin cushion and electrocuted.  Not kidding!

I endured 4 C-sections and wouldn't bat an eye if I had to have another.


That, I will refuse to the end. I'd rather have another Spinal.


Uggghhhh!!!!!!


----------



## punkin413

monymony3471 said:


> Just a little something I noticed, but in the email I got for the photopass, I wasn't listed!!!!! I emailed her back.  I don't think you were either??



yeah, erica called me this morning and said, "guess what i did??? i left monica's dates off that e-mail!"  she said she responded to you and said, "i'm a dumb*ss....is that enough of an excuse?"  she really didn't mean to do it!  it was a total mistake.  i told her that you would understand that it wasn't intentional.  my dates weren't on there because erica and i are going to WDW together and therefore we will be uploading the pics/editing them at the same time and i guess she didn't need to list those because we already knew what they were.



monymony3471 said:


> I HATED that test!
> 
> It was aweful.  I was literally a pin cushion and electrocuted.  Not kidding!
> 
> I endured 4 C-sections and wouldn't bat an eye if I had to have another.
> 
> 
> That, I will refuse to the end. I'd rather have another Spinal.
> 
> 
> Uggghhhh!!!!!!




   i'm sorry!!!!  that sounds horrible.


----------



## dwheatl

monymony3471 said:


> Morning my peeps!
> 
> It's a rainy day over here.
> 
> And I had to put the air on again.
> 
> My mom is coming to work for me and can't tolerate the heat well.
> 
> I have tests and physical therapy for my neck today.  Yea on the PT, not so yea on the EMG.  I don't like needles.
> 
> But my neck is causing my arm so much pain, I am happy that's it's finally here.  In case I didn't explain before, I have 2 bulging discs in my neck.  Not fun at the moment, they are wreaking havoc in my life right now.
> 
> I kinda put me on hold while DH was going through all of his tests and surgery.  Now, it's my turn.
> 
> Have a skinny day!


A very gentle  . I'm glad you're taking care of yourself.

We're home. We got home around 2 a.m. then had to get up around 7 for the mammogram and ultrasound. I have to call my ob/gyn tomorrow to find out what they found. I am nervous, because the "thing" they see is up into the underarm, which is an area that I've never felt a cyst, so I don't think it's scar tissue.

I feel so groggy now, because I drank real coffee the whole trip, but I try not to do that at home.  My weight is  but I'm ready to get back on the wagon. You all have inspired me to write down what I have eaten so far today. I need to grocery shop, but have no energy. I might need a nap (something I never do).


----------



## punkin413

*danielle* - good luck on the mammogram results.  i'm sure it's all good.  i'll be thinking of you.     boy, i don't look forward to those mammograms!!!

i'm asking for a little bit of pixiedust for my furbabies tomorrow.  i'm taking them both to the vet to have their teeth cleaned.  a simple procedure, i know.  but they still put them under anethesia and that just scares me because DH's mom's dog came home once from being under anethesia paralyzed from the waist, down.  she eventually got better but it was so sad that she couldn't get around for a couple of weeks.  she's never been the same since.  plus sherman (my older beagle) is having some tumors cut off.  so he's actually having some surgery, too.  thanks for any good thoughts you send their way!


----------



## dwheatl

Good luck to your babies, Dawn. The drugs are always scary, but it's great that vets are able to give such good care to our pets.


----------



## mousehouselover

Here we are, most of the way through the week and I'm finally finding my way back over here. I had a few hits and misses with the gym this week. I tried the abs blast class on Tues and I'm still feeling it...... ooohhhhhh........

I've been very good about counting everything and really paying attention to what I'm eating. My daily weight check shows it's working. 

Gayle~ I work a swing shift (1-10) and have to brown bag my dinner. I like to have a salad, Progresso 0pt soup, a frozen dinner, veggies and fruit. Some days I really do eat all of that for dinner. I plan 5 pts for my meals and 5 pts for snacks through the day. For snacks, I eat a Fiber One bar (4 of the 5 are just 2 pts,) fruit, a piece of cheese, dry mini shredded wheat, pudding, a WW dessert or cookie, or a 100 cal snack pack (most are 2 pts). Sometimes I am hungry at night and want an bit more to eat and I try to get a low pt snack so I'm not making huge incursions into my flex pts. Yesterday I bought ice cream, a pack of WW cups and a carton of Breyer's Double Churn fat free carmel swirl. The Breyer's is only 1 pt per half cup. 

Shannon~ It's moving day!!!! I hope everything goes well and you have a great night in your brand new apartment.

HoneyMo~ Sorry to hear about the accident but happily there was no injuries. 

Monica~ Take care of yourself; DH has back problems and I know how uncomfortable he's been and how much his procedures have hurt. Go have another massage, that sounded wonderful. Thanks for the tip on the zucchini, I may have to work some into my lunch today...... hopefully I won't get to gassy.........

Dawn~ I hope everything goes well with the dentals and Sherm's tumor removal. In all my years at the vet's office I only encountered a few bad surgeries. 

I have to run, the gym is calling!


----------



## lovealldisney

Ahhhhh!!!! It's someones birthday in our office and of course there are treats!!! I already caved and had a doughnut! But that is all! It all looks so good! I most likely stay away my stomach was really upset yesterday (like running to the potty not vomiting way)  so I hope the doughnut stays put! I hope I can get to the gym today after work. 

Have a great day!


----------



## honeymo78

I got some good news last night.  For 5 of the 9 1/2 weeks before we leave for vacation I get to go back to my other office which has a gym (2 weeks there, 2 weeks here, then back again).  

I totally need to be committed to going every day while I am there and hopefully I can lose a few more pounds before vacation.  I am coming up nowhere near what I had hoped for - my willpower is really in the toilet.  I'm also going to commit to only eat my lean cuisines for lunch, saving money and my health by not buying food.  I think I'll pick up some progresso soup (Noni, what types are 0 pts? -even though I'm not on WW they seem like a wise choice) to add to the frozen meal in case I'm still hungry.   

I'm still up over 200lbs and my goal had been 185.  Maybe in 9 weeks of better eating and 5 weeks of added exercise I can drop 10lbs.  I'm sure I would see a huge difference in the way my disney clothes fit with a 10lb loss.


----------



## Wonders10

Shannon~ It's moving day!!!! I hope everything goes well and you have a great night in your brand new apartment.
 [/QUOTE]

I can't believe you remembered down to the day when I was moving  

Yep as we speak I am posting from my new apartment.  I had to come up early because I had an appointment to get my fingerprints, drug screening done for work.  Fun stuff.  I'm gonna spend the rest of the day unpacking the rest of my stuff and try to find a home for all my junk.  And then go grocery shopping so I can have an actual meal.  

It was so weird leaving today.  It felt like I was going away to college all over again.  I'm definitely going to miss my mom (shocking to some I'm sure) and even living with her, but the worst was saying bye to Phoebe.  She's staying with my mom - I think it's best for my mom to have her as a companion and my apartment is tiny and my schedule would just wreak havoc on her so she's staying put.  This morning I was just laying over her, trying to smell her so I could remember her later on.  A little dramatic? yes.  And also pointless because she truly has no scent.  Phoebe is unscented.  

Danielle - good luck with the test results  

Monica - ouch, that test does not sound fun.  Hope you're feeling better today  

Dawn - extra hugs for sherman and eli  

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## dwheatl

Wonders10 said:


> Yep as we speak I am posting from my new apartment.  I had to come up early because I had an appointment to get my fingerprints, drug screening done for work.  Fun stuff.  I'm gonna spend the rest of the day unpacking the rest of my stuff and try to find a home for all my junk.  And then go grocery shopping so I can have an actual meal.
> 
> It was so weird leaving today.  It felt like I was going away to college all over again.  I'm definitely going to miss my mom (shocking to some I'm sure) and even living with her, but the worst was saying bye to Phoebe.  She's staying with my mom - I think it's best for my mom to have her as a companion and my apartment is tiny and my schedule would just wreak havoc on her so she's staying put.  This morning I was just laying over her, trying to smell her so I could remember her later on.  A little dramatic? yes.  And also pointless because she truly has no scent.  Phoebe is unscented.
> 
> Danielle - good luck with the test results
> 
> Monica - ouch, that test does not sound fun.  Hope you're feeling better today
> 
> Dawn - extra hugs for sherman and eli
> 
> Have a good day everyone.



I am so excited for you. I know it's a stressful time of life, but also exciting! Good luck in your new place. 

Thanks for the wishes. I'm just sitting here, waiting to hear back from the doctor. I think I'll get on the exercise bike to burn off some of the tension.

Happy day before weigh-in, everyone. Drink your water!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

monymony3471 said:


> I HATED that test!
> 
> It was aweful.  I was literally a pin cushion and electrocuted.  Not kidding!
> 
> I endured 4 C-sections and wouldn't bat an eye if I had to have another.
> 
> 
> That, I will refuse to the end. I'd rather have another Spinal.
> 
> 
> Uggghhhh!!!!!!



That sounds dreadful  Electrocuted - not good!  



dwheatl said:


> We're home. We got home around 2 a.m. then had to get up around 7 for the mammogram and ultrasound. I have to call my ob/gyn tomorrow to find out what they found. I am nervous, because the "thing" they see is up into the underarm, which is an area that I've never felt a cyst, so I don't think it's scar tissue.



  and  for the mammogram results.



punkin413 said:


> i'm asking for a little bit of pixiedust for my furbabies tomorrow.  i'm taking them both to the vet to have their teeth cleaned.  a simple procedure, i know.  but they still put them under anethesia and that just scares me because DH's mom's dog came home once from being under anethesia paralyzed from the waist, down.  she eventually got better but it was so sad that she couldn't get around for a couple of weeks.  she's never been the same since.  plus sherman (my older beagle) is having some tumors cut off.  so he's actually having some surgery, too.  thanks for any good thoughts you send their way!



Dawn  I hope your boys are ok! Is the vet cutting the tumors today as well? I hope it all goes well  

Shannon -  On moving into your new apartment! When I moved out of our house into the house with DF I really really missed my mum, but I see her more now than when I lived at home!  

 to everyone else - also Wendy, Lex, Kat - where are you? I know there are tons more missing - are you all reading the new book? 

Hope everyones having a great day


----------



## monymony3471

Danieele: Been thinking of you today, anything?

How does one gain 3 pounds over night?  Ridiculous.  I've been so stinking good.  Harumph!

I didn't get to run yesterday, but I took the kids and we did walk.  Maybe tonight I can go jogging.

It's so beautiful here. The weather cooled down, partly cloudy with the beatuiful white puffy clouds and gentle breezes.  Hope some of this can come your way.


----------



## HockeyKat

DisneyGalUK said:


> to everyone else - also Wendy, Lex, Kat - where are you? I know there are tons more missing - are you all reading the new book?
> 
> Hope everyones having a great day



I'm here... just been interviewing like mad lately.   I have had 7 interviews in the last 2 weeks while trying to fit in a full time job, a kitten getting spayed and declawed, and a husband that has been mostly out of town (which, come to think of it, may have made things a bit easier rather than harder!   ).

Keep your fingers crossed for me, I am waiting to hear tomorrow on whether or not I got my dream job.   I did a face-to-face with them on Tuesday and have been in regular contact with the HR lady, and have one more tech screen in the morning to make sure I actually know what I am talking about before they make their decision tomorrow afternoon, so just keep me in your thoughts tomorrow that all of it goes well.

It is such a perfect fit for me, I would be the lead (something I was hoping to find a "work toward" position and this would be it!), it is 5 miles from home,  medical related (stability!), and I just really liked the company and the people.

I do have 2 other offers on the table and have a 3rd likely coming tomorrow, but this is the one I really want.  

As to food and exercise, I have been better this week than the last few, but not perfect.  I was right at 163 yesterday AM which is up about 3 lbs from my lowest of just under 160, but for now I am just trying not to gain.


----------



## dwheatl

monymony3471 said:


> Danielle: Been thinking of you today, anything?
> 
> How does one gain 3 pounds over night?  Ridiculous.  I've been so stinking good.  Harumph!
> 
> I didn't get to run yesterday, but I took the kids and we did walk.  Maybe tonight I can go jogging.
> 
> It's so beautiful here. The weather cooled down, partly cloudy with the beatuiful white puffy clouds and gentle breezes.  Hope some of this can come your way.



I got a call from the doctor's office. They said they won't know anything until next week. What she literally said was, "The mammogram results won't get to the doctor until next week." I think that must mean someone else is looking at them, because they handed me the x-rays to carry over to the technician who did the ultrasound. So I know it shouldn't take a week for them to get to the doctor. Anyways, I'm trying not to be agitated or anxious, and trying to control my eating, since I went whole hog on vacation. 
Thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## abish19

Danielle - I have been thinking of you, and I sympathize with how hard it is to wait for those test results to come back.  We're all praying for you to feel calm and collected!  

Kat - Good luck on the job!  Having a work situation that you love makes all the difference.

I have to apologize that I haven't been on this thread much lately - reading, that is, but not posting.  I guess it's because I'm not that proud of what I've been doing as a Disappearing Peep!  I've recently had 2 pieces of motivation come my way:

1.  I tried on some denim capris today that are a size 16 - and they were TOO TIGHT in the legs and waist.

2.  I've been asked to serve as a bridesmaid for one of my oldest friends, and we had the fitting last weekend.  The dresses AREN'T hideous, as most bridesmaid dresses are, but I think it COULD look hideous on me if I don't do a little "work."  I have to lose 10 pounds to be "comfortable" in it, but that's okay - it's in August 2009.  If I don't lose 10 pounds by then I'll be in sad shape anyway!

When I really think about it, I've done better in the last few days than I had been - exercising has gone well, and even though I haven't eaten LESS I've eaten BETTER food.

Thanks for listening!  Good luck with weigh-in tomorrow!


----------



## punkin413

hey, guys!  don't have time to reply to everyone because i'm taking care of a sick doggie and trying to catch up on work, but just wanted to update you guys.

if you sub to my TR, you may have already seen this, but we're home from the vet!!!!!  both of my boys are exhausted and they're sleeping in the living room right now. we moved the mattress into the living room floor so sherman wouldn't have to worry about jumping on and off the bed for a few days. hope we don't have company!  they're both exhausted but doing fine. sherman's poor little head is shaved behind his ear and it looks really funny.  he only had to get stitches in 3 places: his arm where the bad-looking wart was, his back leg where they removed a fatty tumor that i decided last-minute i wanted taken off and one of the bigger warts under his neck. all the other tumors/warts they just lasered/burned off. so that's not too terrible. he's on pain meds and antibiotics for a few days, but he should be okay in no time. on the way home ray sat in the back seat with him while i drove and i looked at him in my rearview and he just looked completely spaced out......guess it was the pain meds.

the vet said that sherman and eli serenaded the whole office for awhile after they woke up from surgery.  remember...they're beagles so when they bark they HOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWL!!!!


----------



## mousehouselover

I made it back........ two posts in a day must be a record for me.......

Dawn~ Sounds like everything is right on track with the pups recovery. herman will be a bit sore where he had the largest incisions but other than that they will most likely be back to normal in the morning. 

Danielle~  and ixiedust: for your wait.

Kat~ ixiedust: for the job offer. Hopefully it will come through for you!

Stephanie~ The soups are southwest veggie, homestyle veggie and rice, veggie and barley, veggie noodle and an italian wedding. I thnk my favs are the barley and the southwest. It took me a bit to get used to them and I had to add salt and pepper to them for the first couple of weeks. The cans all have WW and 0pts value on them. Each can has 2 servings in it.   

Shannon~ Glad to hear everything is going well. I know you'll miss Phoebe, maybe in time you could bring her to your place. My sis has a tiny apartment and has 2 little dogs. She lets them zoom down the hall to th bedroom and back when she plays with them inside and takes them on walks in the neighborhood at least twice a day. 

Monica~ I hope you got your jog in tonight. 

I went to the gym this morning and actually took it easy as I am still recovering from my killer abs class this week. We went shopping with DSis because she needed some stuff and I haven't seen her in about 2 wks. Dh decided to go to lunch and we wound up having Jamaican. It was so bad for me....... Some of it was literally swimming in grease.......... Most of it was really tasty though. I decided to go really easy on dinner, so I had a side salad and apples from McD's. No almonds for the salad or carmel dip on the apples. I also went for a brisk walk in our complex. I didn't snack or nibble all day...... I was a bit too full to want to eat anything else.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Morning everyone!  

Kat -  on the job. I'll be keeping fingers AND toes crossed for you today!

Danielle - That stinks about the results taking so long  Good thoughts are coming your way

Dawn - So glad your boys are ok!  I bet it was so funny to hear them howl in the vets office!

Abish19 - Congratulations on being a bridesmaid! I find it a bit easier to lose the pounds when Ive got something to work towards!

Monica - Did you get your jog in? Weather sounds lovely there, last night we had a torrential rain storm!  

This week I am a *SAMER* - My problem this week - I haven't eaten enough! I know, crazy! Ive been so busy with last minute wedding plans that ive neglected the eating/excercise! Well next friday is my last weigh in before the wedding (two weeks today peeps!) so hopefully I can do well this week and see a nice number next week!

Good luck for weigh-in everyone!


----------



## lovealldisney

Good Morning Everyone! 

Kat: Good Luck! On the job I just know you'll get it! 

Dawn: Glad you doggies are ok! I love beagles to our neighbor on the other block has a beagle and I can hear when he must be outside he just howls away!  He is so cute and naughty! He likes to get out of the yard when ever he can we have taken him home several times he seems to like our yard for some reason.  


Abish19: Glad you are back on this thread! You can lose the weight! We are all here for you  


Well I am up just a tinsy bit this week but I will call it staying the same! I am up +.4  I don't think it's to bad. Considering Aunt Phlo came to visit this week and I was not feeling well at all and didn't get to the gym. Now next week I am worried about! I will be down in Iowa at the other house and I sometimes don't eat real healthy there. 


Have a great day everyone!


----------



## monymony3471

I am down -.6.  

That's so frustrating due to the fact how good I've been.

I know my exercising could be building muscle, I know, we all just want to see the numbers drop instantly!


Yes I did get my jog in, on the treadmill.  It started to rain here!  I couldn't believe it.  No idea where that came from.

The upside, a mom who comes to bring her daughter once in a great while noticed I am losing weight.

I actually thought how nice it would be to join an adults women's basketball league.

I used to play in high school and loved it.  Yea, in my spare time. 


Classes start in a few weeks and I have 3 of them.  4 days a week.

I hope my profs are nice cause I have finals the week we leave for disney in dec and I won't be there.  I hope they are willing to let me test early.  I know some don't bend.  I just hope I get the benders.



I hope you all have great happy numbers


----------



## mousehouselover

I am pleased with my scale today. It showed a 1 lb loss for the week! 

Have a great Friday everyone!


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps! I have been super busy with wedding stuff, we are having a big bbq at my parents house for our friends/bridal party so I have been preparing for that as well.  I'm a samer again this week...we all know my problem im awesome during the week and bad on the weekends and my weight stays around 127.5..which would be awesome if i wanted to maintain it but not so awesome when I want to lose more weight for the wedding...my biggest problem is the weekends and sacrificing...

im so sorry i dont have time to catch up on the thread right now to see how all the other peeps are doing..i hope all is well and i think next week I will hopefully be back to normal with my calendar and eating!


----------



## DisneyObsession

I am down 1 lb this week!!!  
(Yes i am excited!!! I may actually reach my Labor day goal of 10 lbs!!!)

Running late...working OT today so have to be at work by 9:30.

Happy day!!!


----------



## abish19

Happy Friday!

I have no idea how this is possible, but I've been EXACTLY the same for 3 weeks now - 176.8.  Down to the decimal.

It's time to step it up (literally!)!  Lots of big things coming up - trip to WDW in January, bridesmaid in August...and even though they both sound ridiculously far away, it can take a lot of time to lose weight and get in the shape I hope to be.  

In that light, I've decided to set a mini-goal of 5 pounds by Sep 15.  That should be EASILY doable, right?  No crash diet needed!

Have a beautiful weekend, everyone!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

*Samer*

Today is my oldest son's birthday.  He is 10 and he has a really cool birthday this year, 08-08-08.   We're having him a cook-out tonight with about 40 people coming.  Tomorrow we're heading to Kentucky Speedway for the Indy race, I hope that I can stick with my diet.  Here's some pixie dust for some great numbers this week.


----------



## lovealldisney

> Today is my oldest son's birthday. He is 10 and he has a really cool birthday this year, 08-08-08. We're having him a cook-out tonight with about 40 people coming. Tomorrow we're heading to Kentucky Speedway for the Indy race, I hope that I can stick with my diet. Here's some pixie dust for some great numbers this week.




How cool is that! I hope he has a great B-Day!! Just think healthy food thoughts this weekend and ask yourself before you pick up a no no food is this really worth the calories I am about to eat. I find that if I do that I will not pick up that food. Have a great time at the race!


----------



## MA pigletfan

dwheatl said:


> I got a call from the doctor's office. They said they won't know anything until next week. What she literally said was, "The mammogram results won't get to the doctor until next week." I think that must mean someone else is looking at them, because they handed me the x-rays to carry over to the technician who did the ultrasound. So I know it shouldn't take a week for them to get to the doctor. Anyways, I'm trying not to be agitated or anxious, and trying to control my eating, since I went whole hog on vacation.
> Thanks for thinking of me.


thinking of you...  I hate waiting for results..i am super anxious about stuff like that!



punkin413 said:


> hey, guys!  don't have time to reply to everyone because i'm taking care of a sick doggie and trying to catch up on work, but just wanted to update you guys.
> 
> if you sub to my TR, you may have already seen this, but we're home from the vet!!!!!  both of my boys are exhausted and they're sleeping in the living room right now. we moved the mattress into the living room floor so sherman wouldn't have to worry about jumping on and off the bed for a few days. hope we don't have company!  they're both exhausted but doing fine. sherman's poor little head is shaved behind his ear and it looks really funny.  he only had to get stitches in 3 places: his arm where the bad-looking wart was, his back leg where they removed a fatty tumor that i decided last-minute i wanted taken off and one of the bigger warts under his neck. all the other tumors/warts they just lasered/burned off. so that's not too terrible. he's on pain meds and antibiotics for a few days, but he should be okay in no time. on the way home ray sat in the back seat with him while i drove and i looked at him in my rearview and he just looked completely spaced out......guess it was the pain meds.
> 
> the vet said that sherman and eli serenaded the whole office for awhile after they woke up from surgery.  remember...they're beagles so when they bark they HOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWL!!!!


Awww..glad they are home safe n' sound dawn....i think chief has a bit of beagle in him somewhere because he certainly seranades with a howl at the vet as well...speaking of...

We brought Chief to the vet Wed...everything is good with him ( yay!)..BUT we came home with 2 new additions!!! 2 3 month old kittens..a brother and sister. our other cat is none too pleased but they are just so cute..i will upload pics this weekend! we named them Amelia and Gordon


----------



## DisneyLaura

Wonders10 said:


> Yep as we speak I am posting from my new apartment.  I had to come up early because I had an appointment to get my fingerprints, drug screening done for work.  Fun stuff.  I'm gonna spend the rest of the day unpacking the rest of my stuff and try to find a home for all my junk.  And then go grocery shopping so I can have an actual meal.
> 
> It was so weird leaving today.  It felt like I was going away to college all over again.  I'm definitely going to miss my mom (shocking to some I'm sure) and even living with her, but the worst was saying bye to Phoebe.  She's staying with my mom - I think it's best for my mom to have her as a companion and my apartment is tiny and my schedule would just wreak havoc on her so she's staying put.  This morning I was just laying over her, trying to smell her so I could remember her later on.  A little dramatic? yes.  And also pointless because she truly has no scent.  Phoebe is unscented.
> Have a good day everyone.



I remember when I got married (yes I stayed home until I got married) my mom called me every night (and we still talk to each every day and it's been almost 12 years).  I would get a big picture of your kitty to put up in your apartment.  Don't forget to show up pictures when you get settled.



DisneyGalUK said:


> to everyone else - also Wendy, Lex, Kat - where are you? I know there are tons more missing - are you all reading the new book?
> 
> Hope everyones having a great day



I got my book two days ago and I stayed up until 1:00 am reading it.  I couldn't sleep thinking about what was going to happen next.



HockeyKat said:


> I'm here



Hi Kat



dwheatl said:


> I got a call from the doctor's office. They said they won't know anything until next week. What she literally said was, "The mammogram results won't get to the doctor until next week." I think that must mean someone else is looking at them, because they handed me the x-rays to carry over to the technician who did the ultrasound. So I know it shouldn't take a week for them to get to the doctor. Anyways, I'm trying not to be agitated or anxious, and trying to control my eating, since I went whole hog on vacation.
> Thanks for thinking of me.



Danielle -  The reason it takes so long for your doctor to get a report (I know this because I worked in that field in the pathology dept of a hospital)is because first the radiologist has to read the films, then he will dictate his findings, then someone has to type them into their computer, then it gets printed and then sent to your doctor.  Don't worry my friend.  Lots of prayers and pixie dust coming your way.



punkin413 said:


> hey, guys!  don't have time to reply to everyone because i'm taking care of a sick doggie and trying to catch up on work, but just wanted to update you guys.
> 
> if you sub to my TR, you may have already seen this, but we're home from the vet!!!!!  both of my boys are exhausted and they're sleeping in the living room right now. we moved the mattress into the living room floor so sherman wouldn't have to worry about jumping on and off the bed for a few days. hope we don't have company!  they're both exhausted but doing fine. sherman's poor little head is shaved behind his ear and it looks really funny.  he only had to get stitches in 3 places: his arm where the bad-looking wart was, his back leg where they removed a fatty tumor that i decided last-minute i wanted taken off and one of the bigger warts under his neck. all the other tumors/warts they just lasered/burned off. so that's not too terrible. he's on pain meds and antibiotics for a few days, but he should be okay in no time. on the way home ray sat in the back seat with him while i drove and i looked at him in my rearview and he just looked completely spaced out......guess it was the pain meds.
> 
> the vet said that sherman and eli serenaded the whole office for awhile after they woke up from surgery.  remember...they're beagles so when they bark they HOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWL!!!!



Glad the boys are doing well.  Give them more kisses from me.



my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> *Samer*
> 
> Today is my oldest son's birthday.  He is 10 and he has a really cool birthday this year, 08-08-08.   We're having him a cook-out tonight with about 40 people coming.  Tomorrow we're heading to Kentucky Speedway for the Indy race, I hope that I can stick with my diet.  Here's some pixie dust for some great numbers this week.



That's cool, play those numbers  



MA pigletfan said:


> We brought Chief to the vet Wed...everything is good with him ( yay!)..BUT we came home with 2 new additions!!! 2 3 month old kittens..a brother and sister. our other cat is none too pleased but they are just so cute..i will upload pics this weekend! we named them Amelia and Gordon



What kind of dog is Chief, I'm sure I asked that already but I forgot.  Definately post pictures of your furbabies too.

I didn't weigh in this week at WW so I have no number to post and next week either.  We're going to RI this Sunday until Thursday so I won't be around.  But I will of course check in until Saturday night/sunday morning if I can.  My neice and two nephews are sleeping over saturday and I will be packing the kids things and of course mine and DH so we can leave by 10 or 11 on sunday.  Have a skinny day everyone.


----------



## mommaU4

Hi there everyone!! 

I am down from 233.4 to 232.8 so a loss of *-0.6 lbs.* 

Keep up the great work everyone!!


----------



## dwheatl

monymony3471 said:


> Classes start in a few weeks and I have 3 of them.  4 days a week.
> 
> I hope my profs are nice cause I have finals the week we leave for disney in dec and I won't be there.  I hope they are willing to let me test early.  I know some don't bend.  I just hope I get the benders.




Good luck with the classes. Basketball sounds fun.

Good thoughts for the brides out there. Try to enjoy these last couple of weeks before the wedding. Don't let the stress get to you. Remember, it's not really about the one day. It's about starting a new life together.

 to the losers and the samers. I am no where near either of those things. A visit to Hershey, PA, breakfast at an Amish restaurant, and cinnamon rolls at the Holiday Inn Express have contributed to a gain of 5.8 lbs. It was more than that. It was 8.2, but fiber and water have taken off some of the bloat. Now I need to get back to the gym.

Almost forgot to say thanks for the good thoughts, hugs, and prayers. And Laura, thanks for the explanation of the timing. What bugs me is that nobody takes the time to explain things. Your explanation really helps.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Quick one today.  I've been a busy little boy this week.  Unfortunately, that did not contribute to a loss, since I *gained 0.4 pounds *this week.  I ate well, but the exercise (outside of landscaping) was pretty much non-existant.  So I'm not overly surprised.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## MA pigletfan

DisneyLaura said:


> What kind of dog is Chief, I'm sure I asked that already but I forgot.  Definately post pictures of your furbabies too.
> 
> I didn't weigh in this week at WW so I have no number to post and next week either.  We're going to RI this Sunday until Thursday so I won't be around.  But I will of course check in until Saturday night/sunday morning if I can.  My neice and two nephews are sleeping over saturday and I will be packing the kids things and of course mine and DH so we can leave by 10 or 11 on sunday.  Have a skinny day everyone.



Chiefy is a black lab..and the sweetest dog ever to these kittens ( and our older cat Molly) ..a superb guardian 
Have a great time in RI!!! You will be right near me depending on where in Rhody you are going!


----------



## monymony3471

my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> *Samer*
> 
> Today is my oldest son's birthday.  He is 10 and he has a really cool birthday this year, 08-08-08.   We're having him a cook-out tonight with about 40 people coming.  Tomorrow we're heading to Kentucky Speedway for the Indy race, I hope that I can stick with my diet.  Here's some pixie dust for some great numbers this week.



My Zack turns 10 on Sunday.  08/10/08



mommaU4 said:


> Hi there everyone!!
> 
> I am down from 233.4 to 232.8 so a loss of *-0.6 lbs.*
> 
> 
> Keep up the great work everyone!!



Jinx you owe me a coke.  I lost the same amount.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi all,

Laura - Im exactly the same when I get into a good book - I HAVE to read it straight away! I was a nightmare when the last Harry Potter book came out, I got almost no sleep for two days!

Monica/My2boys - Happy birthday to your boys!

Well peeps, Ive been out for a meal tonight with my parents and I was so good! I ordered grilled chicken breast, salad and roasted veggies! It was at a place I love and I could have been so bad - they have the nicest sauces there but I thought What would the peeps do!  

I wont be so good tomorrow - Im working until 5pm - on a Saturday and on my birthday no less! Then Im going to a friends house and she is cooking a birthday meal for me DF is playing cricket all day, so we had a pre-birthday celebration today - he took me shopping!  

Hope everyones having a great day!


----------



## MA pigletfan

DisneyGalUK said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Laura - Im exactly the same when I get into a good book - I HAVE to read it straight away! I was a nightmare when the last Harry Potter book came out, I got almost no sleep for two days!
> 
> Monica/My2boys - Happy birthday to your boys!
> 
> Well peeps, Ive been out for a meal tonight with my parents and I was so good! I ordered grilled chicken breast, salad and roasted veggies! It was at a place I love and I could have been so bad - they have the nicest sauces there but I thought What would the peeps do!
> 
> I wont be so good tomorrow - Im working until 5pm - on a Saturday and on my birthday no less! Then Im going to a friends house and she is cooking a birthday meal for me DF is playing cricket all day, so we had a pre-birthday celebration today - he took me shopping!
> 
> Hope everyones having a great day!



You must be getting sooo excited about your wedding! 2 weeks away! WOW!

I finally heard from the photographer that i have been "stalking"...i am thisclose to booking them for my wedding...just need to sign the contract..so excited..they are so good and they did my friend's wedding last year and her pics were amazing...i mean if i can't have Lynda..i have to look elsewhere


----------



## DisneyGalUK

MA pigletfan said:


> You must be getting sooo excited about your wedding! 2 weeks away! WOW!
> 
> I finally heard from the photographer that i have been "stalking"...i am thisclose to booking them for my wedding...just need to sign the contract..so excited..they are so good and they did my friend's wedding last year and her pics were amazing...i mean if i can't have Lynda..i have to look elsewhere



Im getting VERY excited (and VERY nervous), I cant believe its two weeks away! In fact, this time in two weeks we will have been married 7 hours  

So cool about your photographer, its such a good feeling when you're getting things done! I would have LOVED Lynda as my photographer, but it would be such a commute!


----------



## myrsfmly

Hi everyone... hectic Friday here- junst the usual family stuff.  I am down 1.8 lbs this week. I tried to step up my game but didn't get much exercise in although I drank so much water I could float away!!  I finally started my pre-Disney shoppping yesterday.  By this time last year I was already done and even packed!  

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!!


----------



## punkin413

hi, everyone!  fly by.  crazy busy.  samer.  be back later.  have a good friday everyone!


----------



## UtahMama

Crazy busy too!

Today is our Open House!  

Selling a house is VERY stressful, people!

I'm almost done with my "Breaking Dawn" book, which has been sucking up my computer time. 

As far as weight goes...I WAS up, but now I'm a samer (YAY!)

I discovered a new ab machine at the gym (Yes, I'm still going!) that is like a crunch machine you add weights to. I added 60 pounds last night and today feel like I've been in a prison fight or hit by a truck or something. I LOVE that because it means "it's working" (a good pain  ) I'm planning on making it my b**** (self censored  ) today again! 

Not struggling too badly with food except WANTING white bread toast at night. Must be an odd comfort food.  White everything (pasta, bread, chips etc.) is the devil  


Exercise mamas!!!!!


----------



## mommaU4

monymony3471 said:


> Jinx you owe me a coke.  I lost the same amount.



 Can we make it a Pepsi instead?  





DisneyGalUK said:


> Monica/My2boys - Happy birthday to your boys!
> 
> I wont be so good tomorrow - Im working until 5pm - on a Saturday and on my birthday no less! Then Im going to a friends house and she is cooking a birthday meal for me DF is playing cricket all day, so we had a pre-birthday celebration today - he took me shopping!
> 
> Hope everyones having a great day!



Happy Birthday to you! Sorry you have to work on your b-day but your other plans sound like fun. 






And Happy Birthday to my2boysrtwicethefun's DS and monymony3471's Zack.


----------



## Piper05

I'm sorry I am late again.  I am a teacher, and this was our first week back at school.  I have been completely stressed and forgot to weigh in yesterday.  I am -1.2.  Our principal bought lunch for us , and it wasn't exactly the most healthy fare:  fried chicken, Mexican, BBQ.....  I am suprised I lost any weight at all, but I have been running around like a mad woman trying to get my classroom ready.  

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## dwheatl

UtahMama said:


> Not struggling too badly with food except WANTING white bread toast at night. Must be an odd comfort food.  White everything (pasta, bread, chips etc.) is the devil
> 
> Exercise mamas!!!!!


 Good luck w/the house. I got back to the gym today too. For the toast craving, can you get the Wonder high fiber bread or something similar? Maybe w/some I can't believe it's not butter.



DisneyGalUK said:


> I wont be so good tomorrow - Im working until 5pm - on a Saturday and on my birthday no less! Then Im going to a friends house and she is cooking a birthday meal for me DF is playing cricket all day, so we had a pre-birthday celebration today - he took me shopping!
> 
> Hope everyones having a great day!








 Happy Birthday. Sorry you have to work. Have fun with your friend.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Hi all! I was hoping I could join your thread for inspiration!  I have 7lb's I need to lose . . .  I have lost it a million times before and then put it straight back on again, but I am bored of that so this time want to get there and actually KEEP THERE for more than a week for once!! I have put most of it on in the last 2 weeks while DH and I have been off work and now can't get my jeans on, but am back on the straight and narrow from today, and have already ran 4 miles on the treadmill and walked the dogs for 30 minutes My legs are shaking!!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

monymony3471 said:


> My Zack turns 10 on Sunday.  08/10/08



 Zack

My nephew's birthday was this past week but his party is today.  I also have a nephew who will turn 11 on Tuesday.  



DisneyGalUK said:


> I wont be so good tomorrow - Im working until 5pm - on a Saturday and on my birthday no less! Then Im going to a friends house and she is cooking a birthday meal for me DF is playing cricket all day, so we had a pre-birthday celebration today - he took me shopping!



Sorry I'm late.   



Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Hi all! I was hoping I could join your thread for inspiration!  I have 7lb's I need to lose . . .  I have lost it a million times before and then put it straight back on again, but I am bored of that so this time want to get there and actually KEEP THERE for more than a week for once!! I have put most of it on in the last 2 weeks while DH and I have been off work and now can't get my jeans on, but am back on the straight and narrow from today, and have already ran 4 miles on the treadmill and walked the dogs for 30 minutes My legs are shaking!!



  Great job on the running/walking today.


----------



## punkin413

welcome to pooh'shoneypot!   you'll love it here.  be sure to weigh yourself today - weigh-ins are on fridays and since it's only sunday you could probably start this-coming friday.  you don't have to post your weight - just how much you've lost/gained or if  you've stayed the same.

 happy birthday to zack!!!  

 happy belated birthday to disneygaluk!!!!!!   hope you had a great day!

we're off to see wall-e this afternoon.  i haven't seen it yet and i told ray if i don't see it before the summer's over i would be very ill.  so we're going today.  wish me luck on resisting bad things at the snack counter!


----------



## MA pigletfan

punkin413 said:


> :
> 
> we're off to see wall-e this afternoon.  i haven't seen it yet and i told ray if i don't see it before the summer's over i would be very ill.  so we're going today.  wish me luck on resisting bad things at the snack counter!



I hope you like Wall-E..i just loved it...let us know what you thought!

So today was day 2 at the new gym..i just loved it! I have only done regular cardio and used some of the weight machines so far but i am really looking forward to taking some of the group classes they have...they sound great..AND my membership includes free yoga and pilates classes! very exciting.
HOpe everyone is having a nice weekend!!


----------



## DisneyObsession

Wendy, I am with you...selling a house is VERY stressfull!!!   I am in awe that you can do it with all those "little ones" in the house.  My 21yo is messy enough for a house-full of little kids!  

We had another Open House today and it was just ok. We also showed the house yesterday and they love the kitchen and first floor, but think there is too much work to do upstairs.  The only thing we see is new carpet and painting if they don't like our decor.  I've decided people expect to have the house in move in condition, to their specifiications for little money.   Good Luck!!(said *very* sarcastically!)

I'm still figuring out eating for second shift, but it's getting better. I am trying to go by, "If I don't bring it, I don't eat it!" Machine cappuccino has been calling to me lately and I am trying to resist.

Need some exercise.......


----------



## Wonders10

UGH!!!!! I just uploaded a ton of pictures of my new apartment with captions and it got deleted! 

Here is the couch and living room.  I need some pictures for the wall and a table or something for next to it, to the left of the couch.  Also I really need an ottoman or coffee table.  I hate not being able to sit facing the tv and put my feet up.





Here is the tv area.  I plan on getting a cute armchair and putting it where the computer is right now.





My kitchen.





The dining area.  Again needs some wall art.  And I may get some new slip covers.  These were my DB and DSIL and they are pretty old and faded.  Also, I have to keep the microwave out here since the apt did not come with one.   My mom bought me a "microwave cart" to put it on but her friend is going to put it together for me.





The bedroom.  Yes that is a disney bear  





Bedroom again.  With the dresser in the background.





Bedroom again from last week when my mom and Phoebe came to visit.  She had to test out the bed for future visits.





My washer and dryer.





The bathroom...I fell in love with this shower curtain at Macy's.  





Bathroom again.





My balcony/patio and woods view.  Again, I'm going to get a cute table and chairs set eventually.






I'm still getting used to being on my own.  It's pretty lonely to be honest.  I actually went home yesterday for an overnight visit and my mom and I went shopping for some new work clothes for me.  Made me feel better but I'm just so stressed out and I hate not having a routine.  It's typical "shannon" though.  All new adventures bring on mini-breakdowns.  A few weeks from now I will probably still be stressed with work  yet much happier and settled.


----------



## DisneyObsession

Shannon...There is nothing more exciting to me than setting up a new home!!!! How lucky you are that you can do that! The apartment is great and has soooo much potential! Have fun with the decorating!!! 

For anyone interested...a new installment has finally hit my TR and it's subject is Castaway Cay!  You can click on the link in my signature to get there! Hope you all enjoy it as much as we did being there!


----------



## DisneyObsession

Thought I'd share the pics of my newly decorated kitchen, since I just uploaded them to the computer! 
















Now if only perspective buyers would like it!!!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Hi all! I MISS MY PEEPS! I hope everyone is doing well. I'm still working on wedding pics, but I'm in the home stretch now! And I have a fun trip planned for this coming Friday and Saturday to Chicago with a friend. I'll tell you all about it when I get back and post some photos. 

Late weigh in info - I hope those who need it see it! I am *down .4*, and I've been better this weekend than the last few, I think. So I've got high hopes for this coming week, but I'll have to post early this time since I'll be gone on Friday.


----------



## MA pigletfan

DisneyObsession said:


> Thought I'd share the pics of my newly decorated kitchen, since I just uploaded them to the computer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if only perspective buyers would like it!!!



the kitchen looks great! i can't wait to redo mine!!!

Shannon..the apt looks super cute! Once you get some pics up and the other little odds and ends it will look completely homey and warm..i love the patio you have, thats so cute!


----------



## dwheatl

punkin413 said:


> we're off to see wall-e this afternoon.  i haven't seen it yet and i told ray if i don't see it before the summer's over i would be very ill.  so we're going today.  wish me luck on resisting bad things at the snack counter!


That's how I'm feeling about Dark Knight. I asked DH if I was going to have to ask him out on a date to find a time to go see this. We all loved Wall-E.



Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Hi all! I was hoping I could join your thread for inspiration!  I have 7lb's I need to lose . . .



 You'll find a lot of support here. Happy to have you.



DisneyObsession said:


> Machine cappuccino has been calling to me lately and I am trying to resist.


 When I was going to WW, one of the leaders said the best way to GAIN weight is to drink your calories. That's what I remind myself when the cappucino is calling. Stay strong.



Wonders10 said:


> The bedroom.  Yes that is a disney bear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bedroom again.  With the dresser in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still getting used to being on my own.  It's pretty lonely to be honest.  I actually went home yesterday for an overnight visit and my mom and I went shopping for some new work clothes for me.  Made me feel better but I'm just so stressed out and I hate not having a routine.  It's typical "shannon" though.  All new adventures bring on mini-breakdowns.  A few weeks from now I will probably still be stressed with work  yet much happier and settled.


It's those Disney touches that make it home. Love the bear (squeak, squeak). I am now at the point in the summer where I think I'll be happier when I'm at work. Stressed, but happy. Sitting around too much makes me want to eat.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Hi all! I was hoping I could join your thread for inspiration!  I have 7lb's I need to lose . . .  I have lost it a million times before and then put it straight back on again, but I am bored of that so this time want to get there and actually KEEP THERE for more than a week for once!! I have put most of it on in the last 2 weeks while DH and I have been off work and now can't get my jeans on, but am back on the straight and narrow from today, and have already ran 4 miles on the treadmill and walked the dogs for 30 minutes My legs are shaking!!



 4 miles on the treadmill AND a 30 min walk -  - you rock!



dwheatl said:


> Good thoughts for the brides out there. Try to enjoy these last couple of weeks before the wedding. Don't let the stress get to you. Remember, it's not really about the one day. It's about starting a new life together.



Thanks for this - at this stage its nice to have a reminder why we are doing it!  Im not generally a nervous person, or someone who stresses but now we are so close im a quivering wreck, and im having problems sleeping  . We had a lovely day on our own yesterday - no family round, no talk of weddings, just us! It was just what the doctor ordered!

*Thankyou* to everyone for the birthday greetings, I had a great day and some nice time alone with my chief bridesmaid!

Well....*I get married NEXT WEEK!!! *I cant believe it! I got a new ipod for my birthday, so yesterday we loaded some music onto it, and this week and the beginning of next im going to either do a minimum of 30 minutes on the cross trainer, or have a jog with the ipod on! Im thinking the cross trainer is a better bet, as the weather here has been very hit and miss!

ETA: Shannon, your apartment looks lovely! I can see you being very happy there!
Disney Obsession - I LOVE your new kitchen!
Hope everyone is having a fabulous skinny day!


----------



## DisneyObsession

dwheatl said:


> When I was going to WW, one of the leaders said the best way to GAIN weight is to drink your calories. That's what I remind myself when the cappucino is calling. Stay strong.



Thanks for the advice and the words of wisdom...I wil keep that in mind when I am tempted!  

Going out with friends this morning to another quilt shop. Looking for more flannel for my next project. 

Hope evryone has a good day...rainy & thundering here in western NY. Good day to curl up with a good book!


----------



## monymony3471

Hi, such a busy weekend over here.

Saturday got the new carpet put in the basement and then we spent the day hauling everything that we put in the garage back down there.

Then Sunday was Zach's 10th birthday.  We went to Comerica Park for a Tiger game.  Kids got to meet the players and run the bases.  It was awesome for them.

We partied was too much, very bad peeps.

Zach and I spent the night with the bathroom gods being punished for our aweful bad peep behavoir.

I think we learned our lesson.


Maybe it was just something that we ate, cause quite frankly, I didn't think we did that bad.

Oh, on Saturday I got an In Step jogging stroller off of craigs list for 28.00 and they were right in the same city.

I can't wait to take it to the track today while Zach's at football practice.

Have a great skinny day.


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps!

So Sorry i have been MIA I had a busy weekend Saturday we had the bridal party over for a bbq..i drank one too many absolut pear and diet sprites!!!  My brother and his girlfriend brought over a slip n slide I have to say it was super fun being a little tipsy and sliding up and down it like I was 5 years old!!!  I was really hungover yesterday I didnt go to bed until 6am sunday morning and i slept yesterday until 7pm...  it was an awesome weekend but i was a very bad peep I acted like i was 18 instead of 33  and I ate like an elephant!!!!!!!!!!!!!

today is another day i woke up and have been cleaning my moms apt after all the damage we did to it this weekend...eventually going to get a workout in eventually..and back to water water water!!!


----------



## LMO429

DisneyObsession said:


> Thought I'd share the pics of my newly decorated kitchen, since I just uploaded them to the computer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if only perspective buyers would like it!!!





awesome kitchen!!!! i see the dis on your computer screen in the background


----------



## UtahMama

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Hi all! I was hoping I could join your thread for inspiration!  I have 7lb's I need to lose . . .  I have lost it a million times before and then put it straight back on again, but I am bored of that so this time want to get there and actually KEEP THERE for more than a week for once!! I have put most of it on in the last 2 weeks while DH and I have been off work and now can't get my jeans on, but am back on the straight and narrow from today, and have already ran 4 miles on the treadmill and walked the dogs for 30 minutes My legs are shaking!!


Welcome!!!!   Love, love, love your user name! 

I love to exercise till my legs are all wobbly! To me, it means it's working. 
7 pounds is often just as hard as the 30-40 I want to lose. Just stay focused and it'll come off just like *that*!

Again, welcome aboard, HoneyPot!



punkin413 said:


> we're off to see wall-e this afternoon.  i haven't seen it yet and i told ray if i don't see it before the summer's over i would be very ill.  so we're going today.  wish me luck on resisting bad things at the snack counter!



Well? What did you think? I loved it!!! I especially liked the overweight humans. Made me think.




MA pigletfan said:


> I hope you like Wall-E..i just loved it...let us know what you thought!
> 
> So today was day 2 at the new gym..i just loved it! I have only done regular cardio and used some of the weight machines so far but i am really looking forward to taking some of the group classes they have...they sound great..AND my membership includes free yoga and pilates classes! very exciting.
> HOpe everyone is having a nice weekend!!



Day 2! You go girl!!!! Are you going back soon? 



DisneyObsession said:


> Wendy, I am with you...selling a house is VERY stressfull!!!  I am in awe that you can do it with all those "little ones" in the house.  My 21yo is messy enough for a house-full of little kids!



It IS hard. We had 4 people/groups come through. I haven't heard anything yet, so we'll see. I am SO wanting to move out of state!



Wonders10 said:


> UGH!!!!! I just uploaded a ton of pictures of my new apartment with captions and it got deleted!
> 
> Here is the couch and living room.  I need some pictures for the wall and a table or something for next to it, to the left of the couch.  Also I really need an ottoman or coffee table.  I hate not being able to sit facing the tv and put my feet up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still getting used to being on my own.  It's pretty lonely to be honest.  I actually went home yesterday for an overnight visit and my mom and I went shopping for some new work clothes for me.  Made me feel better but I'm just so stressed out and I hate not having a routine.  It's typical "shannon" though.  All new adventures bring on mini-breakdowns.  A few weeks from now I will probably still be stressed with work  yet much happier and settled.



YAY! I love your cozy new apartment! Cute that you got lonely  



DisneyObsession said:


> Thought I'd share the pics of my newly decorated kitchen, since I just uploaded them to the computer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if only perspective buyers would like it!!!



It's such a bad market and is getting worse  
I have so much depending on the sale of our home too. 
I think your kitchen is really well done and warm...like I'd love to have some coffee and girl talk with you there!



LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> So Sorry i have been MIA I had a busy weekend Saturday we had the bridal party over for a bbq..i drank one too many absolut pear and diet sprites!!!  My brother and his girlfriend brought over a slip n slide I have to say it was super fun being a little tipsy and sliding up and down it like I was 5 years old!!!  I was really hungover yesterday I didnt go to bed until 6am sunday morning and i slept yesterday until 7pm...  it was an awesome weekend but i was a very bad peep I acted like i was 18 instead of 33  and I ate like an elephant!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> today is another day i woke up and have been cleaning my moms apt after all the damage we did to it this weekend...eventually going to get a workout in eventually..and back to water water water!!!



You can be MIA all you want what with all your big wedding plannin'! 
I love that you acted 18 for the weekend! ENJOY yourself!!!!!


----------



## punkin413

love the new apartment/kitchen pics, guys!  makes me want to redecorate!   

for those of you who asked, i LOVED wall-e!  although i never did understand the ending.  if she put in a new motherboard, how did he remember her?  i guess i'm just more pratical than i am romantic!   and yes, the fat people DID make me think!  when i told anna (my best friend/fitness trainer) i was going to see it, she said that one of the lessons of the movie was really close to her heart and i'd know it when i saw it.  as soon as i saw the futuristic fat people consumed in their slurpies and TVs, i knew what she was talking about.......get off your bum and enjoy your life!!!!!

by the way, did you guys see the mens swimming relay last night??????  i'm sure you've seen it by now on the news if you didn't watch it last night.  it was AWESOME!!!!!  i was screaming at the TV during the last leg.  it was SUCH a great race!


----------



## MA pigletfan

UtahMama said:


> I love to exercise till my legs are all wobbly!
> 
> 
> Day 2! You go girl!!!! Are you going back soon?


Ditto! I did go again this morning before work..i set the ole alarm for 6:30 and didn't even hit snooze! I did 35 min on the treadmill with a lot of incline and then i did ab work for about 10 min. tommorow i will go again after work and do cardio/leg work on the weight machines..i love it!!!



punkin413 said:


> love the new apartment/kitchen pics, guys!  makes me want to redecorate!
> 
> for those of you who asked, i LOVED wall-e!  although i never did understand the ending.  if she put in a new motherboard, how did he remember her?  i guess i'm just more pratical than i am romantic!   and yes, the fat people DID make me think!  when i told anna (my best friend/fitness trainer) i was going to see it, she said that one of the lessons of the movie was really close to her heart and i'd know it when i saw it.  as soon as i saw the futuristic fat people consumed in their slurpies and TVs, i knew what she was talking about.......get off your bum and enjoy your life!!!!!
> 
> by the way, did you guys see the mens swimming relay last night??????  i'm sure you've seen it by now on the news if you didn't watch it last night.  it was AWESOME!!!!!  i was screaming at the TV during the last leg.  it was SUCH a great race!


I knew you would like Wall-E..such a sweet movie i thought.. 

YES i saw that swimming relay!! I actually saw it for the first time on the Today show this morning when i was at the gym..talk about motivation  ..exciting stuff!!


----------



## dwheatl

punkin413 said:


> for those of you who asked, i LOVED wall-e!  although i never did understand the ending.  if she put in a new motherboard, how did he remember her?  i guess i'm just more pratical than i am romantic!   and yes, the fat people DID make me think!  when i told anna (my best friend/fitness trainer) i was going to see it, she said that one of the lessons of the movie was really close to her heart and i'd know it when i saw it.  as soon as i saw the futuristic fat people consumed in their slurpies and TVs, i knew what she was talking about.......get off your bum and enjoy your life!!!!



I looked on the IMDB (International Movie DataBase) and saw a conversation about the motherboard. Someone said something that made sense. When Eve kissed him, there was both the magic of love, but also an actual spark that could have reset his memory.

Here's the quote: _To give a full explanation while keeping it simple:

Easy. Robots usually have two types of memories, each with their own emplacement: the "Storage" type and the "used" type. Whatever they learn, is saved in both types, yet the Storage type is the permanent memory drives of the unit, stored deep in the unit. The Used type, which is what the computer reads as it operates, is (in WALLE's case) in the motherboard (the part that was replaced). The computer only reads the memory that's written on the Motherboard's drives, not the Storage, which is mainly for archival and backup purposes.

As WALLE's motherboard was replaced after being fried, he lost his "Used" type so couldn't remember anything, and went back to his default programming, much to EVE's chagrin. However  this is just an interpretation  perhaps the "kiss" and the spark somehow kickstarted the writing process from the Storage memory (which was never affected) to the Used on his motherboard, so his memory did basically come back in one glorious stroke. It's not that far-fetched, once you think about it. 
_

I'm warning you all now, although www.imdb.com is a great place to look up movie info, like where have I seen that actor before, or whose voice is in that cartoon, it also has a lot of trolls in the comment area. Like many other places on the internet, you get a glimpse at how truly awful people can be, especially when they feel anonymous.
Speaking of which, we finally saw _The Dark Knight _ tonight. That was intense. I had gone grocery shopping before, so I bought myself some chocolate Crunch 'n' Munch, 150 calories for 2/3 cup serving, and I bribed myself with that as my treat after the movie so I wouldn't buy the popcorn in the theater. The popcorn did smell great, though.


----------



## punkin413

danielle - thanks for the explanation, although i don't know how much of it i understood!  to me it was like reading......blah blah blah...motherboard...blah blah blah...eve...blah blah blah...chagrin (did they really use that word?)....blah blah blah.     although i read it to ray and he totally got it. 

what did you think of the dark knight?  it's just so bittersweet to me because of what could have been.  but i've heard some people thought it was too violent.  i think for the joker to come across as crazy as he did that maybe some of that violence was necessary.  just my opinion though.


----------



## dwheatl

I thought it was great. Sometimes I looked through half-closed eyes, but a lot of the violence was implied rather than shown. 
the only thing that bothered me about the movie is what bothered me about the first one - that idiotic voice Bale uses when he's Batman. DS got the first one on DVD, and we were joking about watching it with the Spanish feed so we wouldn't have to hear that voice.
He sure is easy on the eyes though.
I have to add that violence doesn't always bother me. My favorite scene in Casino Royale is the torture scene. Daniel Craig is just so cool as Bond. And his wardrobe in that scene is the best! If any of you have seen it, I think you know what I mean.


----------



## HockeyKat

Hey y'all... sorry I have been so MIA lately.   I have totally backslid when it comes to dieting and have probably put on 5-7 lbs.  

However, I am in the process of deciding between 3 job offers.   I did give notice at my present job, and they countered, but I am not really considering their counter.

Wish me luck tomorrow that I make the right decision, and can let my boss down with class.  1 of the 3 offers is a no-brainer no even though it is the most $$, but the other 2 are both very attractive and under 10 miles from home (I am currently doing 25 each way).


----------



## mousehouselover

punkin413 said:


> danielle - thanks for the explanation, although i don't know how much of it i understood!  to me it was like reading......blah blah blah...motherboard...blah blah blah...eve...blah blah blah...chagrin (did they really use that word?)....blah blah blah.     although i read it to ray and he totally got it.




Do you watch any of the crime shows? (CSI, Law and Order...) They can 'recover' or 'reconstruct' information from electronic devices because when a memory component is erased or damaged, not everythng gets destroyed. There are still fragments left behind that can be lifted and used. I think DH refers to it as 'deep memory' which is kind of like the subconscience. Things get routed there and even though it's not a _save_ area of the hard drive, some of it gets left behind.

I'm doing pretty good, hanging in here. I got shanghaied by brownies twice today. The dang things totally overpowered me. I'd say tomorrow is anothr day but we are going to the state fair........... fair food....... Yummmmmm.


----------



## lovealldisney

mousehouselover said:


> Do you watch any of the crime shows? (CSI, Law and Order...) They can 'recover' or 'reconstruct' information from electronic devices because when a memory component is erased or damaged, not everythng gets destroyed. There are still fragments left behind that can be lifted and used. I think DH refers to it as 'deep memory' which is kind of like the subconscience. Things get routed there and even though it's not a _save[/] area of the hard drive, some of it gets left behind.
> 
> I'm doing pretty good, hanging in here. I got shanghied by brownies twice today. The dang things totally overpowered me. I'd say tomorrow is anothr day but we are going to the state fair........... fair food....... Yummmmmm._


_



OOOOOHHHHH the lure of state fair food! Be careful! Our state fair just ended I think I did pretty well. I had a ear of corn, a baked potato, and a cream puff that was shared with my daughter. Have fun! 

Well I am off to Iowa today. Only working a half day!  I will MIA for a while and will post when I get back! Have a great rest of the week!_


----------



## UtahMama

I just found the neatest online magazine for women and a great Nutrition article about switching from "diet foods" to whole grains, beans, fish, and vegetables. 

http://www.capessa.com/members/StoryActions.aspx?g=126786&m=73434

What do ya think?


----------



## LMO429

UtahMama said:


> I just found the neatest online magazine for women and a great Nutrition article about switching from "diet foods" to whole grains, beans, fish, and vegetables.
> 
> http://www.capessa.com/members/StoryActions.aspx?g=126786&m=73434
> 
> What do ya think?



interesting..i agree with this article I think there is def something wrong with eating all types of diet types of foods..anything that says low fat, sugar free, or diet typically has at least 2 or three ingredients that you cant pronounce which are most likely poisonous chemicals....similar to this article i just got done reading jillian michaels making the cut it tells you to stay away from processed foods and "diet" snacks..

i think the best bet when shopping is to only go up and down the aisles on the end of the supermarket in the middle aisles are all the processed bad for you stuff....


----------



## LMO429

I'm pretty sick and tired of the scale staying the same...I know what my problem is a said it a million times its my bad eating on the weekends...i had a reality check this morning when I went on theknot and my countdown to the weddng was less than 50 days! 


yesterday i ate super healthy...today I did Barry's Boot Camp Arms and Abs + the 20 minutes super hard cardio section!!!


----------



## DisneyObsession

UtahMama said:


> It IS hard. We had 4 people/groups come through. I haven't heard anything yet, so we'll see. I am SO wanting to move out of state!
> 
> It's such a bad market and is getting worse
> I have so much depending on the sale of our home too.
> I think your kitchen is really well done and warm...like I'd love to have some coffee and girl talk with you there!



Wendy...It is amazing how frustrating it is when people come through and you hear nothing. My realtor will check back with their realtor and it's been stupid things like, "No hardwood floors" or "too much work on the upstairs." Are they kidding??? Yes we need new carpets, and maybe a fresh coat of paint upstairs, but no real "work" has to be done. People are soooo lazy these days!!!  You are welcome to come and have coffee with me and girl talk any time!!! 



punkin413 said:


> by the way, did you guys see the mens swimming relay last night??????  i'm sure you've seen it by now on the news if you didn't watch it last night.  it was AWESOME!!!!!  i was screaming at the TV during the last leg.  it was SUCH a great race!



I have been working nights, so I am seeing nothing of the olympics.  Besides, my TV decided to go to, so everything on it is green! 



UtahMama said:


> I just found the neatest online magazine for women and a great Nutrition article about switching from "diet foods" to whole grains, beans, fish, and vegetables.
> 
> http://www.capessa.com/members/StoryActions.aspx?g=126786&m=73434
> 
> What do ya think?



Interesting article. I have started cutting out "diet" foods, mostly because of the aspartame. Will definitely add more grains & beans to my diet.



LMO429 said:


> yesterday i ate super healthy...today I did Barry's Boot Camp Arms and Abs + the 20 minutes super hard cardio section!!!



Sounds like a great workout! Keep it up!


----------



## DisneyObsession

LMO429 said:


> awesome kitchen!!!! i see the dis on your computer screen in the background



GOOD EYES!!!!  I was dissing and updating my TR that night.


----------



## punkin413

i weighed this morning and my scale said 137!!!     and i have no idea why.  i've been doing great on the diet and exercise.  AF is coming later this week so maybe that's why?  very frustrating.



dwheatl said:


> I thought it was great. Sometimes I looked through half-closed eyes, but a lot of the violence was implied rather than shown.
> the only thing that bothered me about the movie is what bothered me about the first one - that idiotic voice Bale uses when he's Batman. DS got the first one on DVD, and we were joking about watching it with the Spanish feed so we wouldn't have to hear that voice.
> He sure is easy on the eyes though.
> I have to add that violence doesn't always bother me. My favorite scene in Casino Royale is the torture scene. Daniel Craig is just so cool as Bond. And his wardrobe in that scene is the best! If any of you have seen it, I think you know what I mean.



i agree about christian bale's voice.  it's just weird in that movie.  i don't like to watch him talk anyway because he's got a weird lisp kinda thing going on.  i prefer to hit mute and just stare!     kinda like ray used to be with britney spears.  he couldn't stand listening to her but he could watch her all day long.  



HockeyKat said:


> Wish me luck tomorrow that I make the right decision, and can let my boss down with class.  1 of the 3 offers is a no-brainer no even though it is the most $$, but the other 2 are both very attractive and under 10 miles from home (I am currently doing 25 each way).



good luck!  sounds like you've got some great options!



mousehouselover said:


> Do you watch any of the crime shows? (CSI, Law and Order...) They can 'recover' or 'reconstruct' information from electronic devices because when a memory component is erased or damaged, not everythng gets destroyed. There are still fragments left behind that can be lifted and used. I think DH refers to it as 'deep memory' which is kind of like the subconscience. Things get routed there and even though it's not a _save_ area of the hard drive, some of it gets left behind.



i used to watch those but i don't anymore since i started doing more court work.  once you see how it really works those shows start to get aggravating.  i saw a CSI once where the jury was asking the witness questions.  that's DOES NOT happen in real life......ever!  it's the responsibility of the prosecutor to put up the evidence and the jury is not allowed to gain any more information than what's presented to them.  anyway, that's beside the point.  i just can't watch those shows anymore, even though at one time i really enjoyed them.



LMO429 said:


> I'm pretty sick and tired of the scale staying the same...I know what my problem is a said it a million times its my bad eating on the weekends...i had a reality check this morning when I went on theknot and my countdown to the weddng was less than 50 days!



i hope this comes off as a compliment, but do you think the scale is staying the same because you weigh what you're supposed to weigh?  i know once i reached like 132 it just came to a dead stop and i think it's because i'm not supposed to weigh any less than that.



DisneyObsession said:


> I have been working nights, so I am seeing nothing of the olympics.  Besides, my TV decided to go to, so everything on it is green!



bummer!!!!!!


----------



## monymony3471

Hello EVERYONE!!!!!

I have less than 2 weeks before disney!!!  I actually started to secretly pack the kids outfits in ziplock bags today.  I have to manage to pack everything in 2 suitcases, which shouldn't be hard since we are only going for 4 days. But then there are dipers and bottles, and wipes, and formula, and all that baby stuff!!!! I'm keeping her on formula for one more month due to our vacation, I don't want to deal with milk in the Florida heat.  EW!


I kinda took a few days off and suffered the consequences.  Zach's birfday was Sunday and we went to tiger stadium, (I put it in my Pre-trip report with pics if you want to read/see it)  and we ate a good amount of junk.

When we got home he wanted brownies for his "cake", so I obliged and we had some, I actually threw half of it away, I was not feeling good after I ate it.

We both spent some time in the bathroom that night. 

Sorry, TMI, but my point is, yes there's a point to my nonsense, is I'm so used to eating healthy that my body reactly badly to the junk.

So, no more junk for me, unless it's a Dole Whip. 


Yesterday Zach started football and I used the track.  I just counted laps and I did run some, in the end I did 13 laps.  That's 3.25 miles! 

I was just trying to get through 2.5 miles.  Bonus!

I got to use the jogging stroller I got off of craig's list. I paid $28 for a used one and new they go for a 100.



Does anyone drink Green Tea?  What kind and why?  I'm thinking of switching from coffee to green tea.  I've read that it can really help with weight loss.  But I don't know what kind to buy.


----------



## LMO429

Quote:
Originally Posted by LMO429  
I'm pretty sick and tired of the scale staying the same...I know what my problem is a said it a million times its my bad eating on the weekends...i had a reality check this morning when I went on theknot and my countdown to the weddng was less than 50 days!  

i hope this comes off as a compliment, but do you think the scale is staying the same because you weigh what you're supposed to weigh? i know once i reached like 132 it just came to a dead stop and i think it's because i'm not supposed to weigh any less than that.


I dont think I am suppose to weigh 127..i think I should weigh less if I was eating healthy on the weekend instead of stuffing my face and the scale said 127 then I would accept my weight..but considering I have been eating like im going to the chair on the weekends I think I am still capable of losing more!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

UtahMama said:


> I just found the neatest online magazine for women and a great Nutrition article about switching from "diet foods" to whole grains, beans, fish, and vegetables.
> 
> http://www.capessa.com/members/StoryActions.aspx?g=126786&m=73434
> 
> What do ya think?



Oh blast, everything I eat is low-fat . . .  maybe that's why the scales won't shift!!!!!


----------



## punkin413

LMO429 said:


> I dont think I am suppose to weigh 127..i think I should weigh less if I was eating healthy on the weekend instead of stuffing my face and the scale said 127 then I would accept my weight..but considering I have been eating like im going to the chair on the weekends I think I am still capable of losing more!



i hope you didn't take that the wrong way.  it was just an idea because i know that i'm eating well pretty much all the time but it seems like my weight loss has come to a hault and i'm thinking it's because i'm supposed to weigh around 130.  for me it has a lot to do with the way i carry my weight too.  like when i weigh 130 pounds i could still stand to lose weight on the bottom half of my body, but because the top half of my body loses the weight faster i don't really want to lose any more because i start looking sickly up top, like you can see my clavicle bones too much and i think it looks gross.  anyway, that's totally beyond the point.  good luck on eating well on the weekends!  i know that with a wedding coming up it's gonna be a challenge!

monica - i don't know anything about green tea but let us know if it helps with your weight loss!


----------



## punkin413

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Oh blast, everything I eat is low-fat . . .  maybe that's why the scales won't shift!!!!!



it's true!  there's a difference between natural foods that are good for you and diet foods.  i admit i eat some diet foods but i try to eat more of the natural stuff.  for example when i stopped drinking diet soda, which i had done for years, and switched to 99% water, the weight started dropping off.  it's like your body doesn't know what to do with all that diet "stuff."


----------



## LMO429

punkin413 said:


> i hope you didn't take that the wrong way.  it was just an idea because i know that i'm eating well pretty much all the time but it seems like my weight loss has come to a hault and i'm thinking it's because i'm supposed to weigh around 130.  for me it has a lot to do with the way i carry my weight too.  like when i weigh 130 pounds i could still stand to lose weight on the bottom half of my body, but because the top half of my body loses the weight faster i don't really want to lose any more because i start looking sickly up top, like you can see my clavicle bones too much and i think it looks gross.  anyway, that's totally beyond the point.  good luck on eating well on the weekends!  i know that with a wedding coming up it's gonna be a challenge!
> 
> monica - i don't know anything about green tea but let us know if it helps with your weight loss!




I didn't take it the wrong way at all!!!


----------



## Wonders10

shoot me shoot me now.

Today was day #1 - teacher workdays.  I am the part time speech therapist at one school and full time at another.  Today I went to my part time placement.  I know that they really need me and want me there more than I technically can because I am obligated to this other school, which I am going to tomorrow.  But it is so frustrating getting schedules down and when I can see this school, when I can see that school...and they both want me all the time.  And as much as it would be fun to split myself in two and send me to both schools at the same time, I don't think science has figured that one out yet.  And the paperwork and the fact that my classroom is completely filled with old reading books so I can't even get to my computer, bulletin boards, or phone.  I know that a month from now, it should be pretty well taken care of and I'll have a routine but right now it seems impossible.  Send pixie dust my way please - I am STRESSED OUT!


----------



## dwheatl

mousehouselover said:


> I'm doing pretty good, hanging in here. *I got shanghaied by brownies twice today*. The dang things totally overpowered me. I'd say tomorrow is anothr day but we are going to the state fair........... fair food....... Yummmmmm.


 I pictured a bunch of little girls carrying you off, Gulliver-style. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	






LMO429 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by LMO429
> I'm pretty sick and tired of the scale staying the same...I know what my problem is a said it a million times its my bad eating on the weekends...i had a reality check this morning when I went on theknot and my countdown to the weddng was less than 50 days!
> 
> i hope this comes off as a compliment, but do you think the scale is staying the same because you weigh what you're supposed to weigh? i know once i reached like 132 it just came to a dead stop and i think it's because i'm not supposed to weigh any less than that.
> 
> 
> I dont think I am suppose to weigh 127..i think I should weigh less if I was eating healthy on the weekend instead of stuffing my face and the scale said 127 then I would accept my weight..but considering I have been eating like im going to the chair on the weekends I think I am still capable of losing more!


Have you looked at your BMI? Between 18.5 and 24.9 is healthy. I just read something that said if you want to extend your life and stay fit and active, 22 is the magic number. Right now I'm aiming for 24.9, and once I'm able to hold onto that I'll try for 22. If you are 5 feet tall, your BMI is 24.9, so it's healthy. If you are shorter than that, your BMI is higher (overweight). If you are taller than that, you are well within the range of healthy. Just something to think about. Here's a BMI calculator, for anyone interested. http://www.nhlbisupport.com/bmi/bmicalc.htm



Wonders10 said:


> shoot me shoot me now.
> 
> Today was day #1 - teacher workdays.  I am the part time speech therapist at one school and full time at another.  Today I went to my part time placement.  I know that they really need me and want me there more than I technically can because I am obligated to this other school, which I am going to tomorrow.  But it is so frustrating getting schedules down and when I can see this school, when I can see that school...and they both want me all the time.  And as much as it would be fun to split myself in two and send me to both schools at the same time, I don't think science has figured that one out yet.  And the paperwork and the fact that my classroom is completely filled with old reading books so I can't even get to my computer, bulletin boards, or phone.  I know that a month from now, it should be pretty well taken care of and I'll have a routine but right now it seems impossible.  Send pixie dust my way please - I am STRESSED OUT!



I have so been there. I was divided by 3 schools when I was the librarian, and stuff always got dumped in the library on the days I wasn't there. Sending you  and .


----------



## LMO429

Have you looked at your BMI? Between 18.5 and 24.9 is healthy. I just read something that said if you want to extend your life and stay fit and active, 22 is the magic number. Right now I'm aiming for 24.9, and once I'm able to hold onto that I'll try for 22. If you are 5 feet tall, your BMI is 24.9, so it's healthy. If you are shorter than that, your BMI is higher (overweight). If you are taller than that, you are well within the range of healthy. Just something to think about. Here's a BMI calculator, for anyone interested. http://www.nhlbisupport.com/bmi/bmicalc.htm

I just did the BMI i just did the calculation I had a 22.7 BMI (I'm 5 3)...im off to eat some nachos now!  jk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have so been there. I was divided by 3 schools when I was the librarian, and stuff always got dumped in the library on the days I wasn't there. Sending you  and .[/QUOTE]


----------



## LMO429

can some one teach me how to multi quote or just quote something..im so terrible at it and i have been on the dis for a year and a half!


----------



## HockeyKat

*Shannon*, good luck on getting everything straight.  

*Monica,* I have done green tea caplets with some success, the Mega-T stuff.  I do think it helps with appetite suppression, although could totally be psychosomatic.  


So, I made my choice.   It is a startup, but is 11K more than I am making now, 7 miles from home, and they took 1.5 hours of their time today to convince me that it is the place for me.   My last day at my current job is Aug 29, I am at WDW Aug 30-Sept 7, and start my new job on Sept 8th!!


----------



## punkin413

LMO429 said:


> can some one teach me how to multi quote or just quote something..im so terrible at it and i have been on the dis for a year and a half!



to quote a single post (like i just did with this one), just hit the "quote" putting in the lower righthand side of the post and then just type what you want underneath all the text.

to multi-quote, just hit the button next to the quote button that has quotation marks and a plus sign (+) on it.  hit that for everyone you want to quote, then when you're done just hit "reply" a the bottom of the thread page and it will have all your quotes in your post.  anything inside the 





> brackets will be what the previous person said and anything outside those brackets will be where you type.


----------



## punkin413

*shannon* - good luck with the new job!!!   



HockeyKat said:


> So, I made my choice.   It is a startup, but is 11K more than I am making now, 7 miles from home, and they took 1.5 hours of their time today to convince me that it is the place for me.   My last day at my current job is Aug 29, I am at WDW Aug 30-Sept 7, and start my new job on Sept 8th!!



CONGRATS!!!!!   

by the way, our plans for the september trip have been changed a little.  here is what we have now:

9/3 - drive down.  we may go to adventurer's club this night because we don't see fitting it in anywhere else and i wanna go!  as long as we can leave here by like 1:00 we should be okay.  i'll call you on the way down to let you know.

9/4 - epcot day/MK evening

9/5 - DHS day/MNSSHP at MK (weather permitting).  if the weather's bad we'll do DHS day/epcot evening

9/6 - AK day/epcot evening 

9/7 - MK or epcot day/DHS evening/back to MK for EMH

9/8 - MK through lunch then hit the road!

let me know if we're overlapping at all.  i think previously we were overlapping on our DHS day but we changed things so we may not be now.  but i'd definitely love to have a drink with you guys at adventurer's club if you can!!!


----------



## HockeyKat

I will consult the schedule and let you know.  I cleared off my laptop before I gave notice, just in case they told me to get lost, so I have to go dig it up!  

We are at BWV so any of the days that you are in Epcot or DHS we should be able at least meet up and say Hi.


----------



## UtahMama

punkin413 said:


> i weighed this morning and my scale said 137!!!     and i have no idea why.  i've been doing great on the diet and


Ok! You're fine. I am up and down all week by as many as 2-4 pounds (or more)! 
Watch your sodium and maybe add some lemon or apple cider vinegar? 
Knowing your period's coming, you can adjust your nutrition to at least maintain. 

Though I'm very thankful I no longer have to deal with periods, I still have ovaries and every bit of the PMS symptoms I used to (except cramps, thank you Lord!) but I notice adding lemon or lime to my water really seems to help with water retention and bloat. 



Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Oh blast, everything I eat is low-fat . . .  maybe that's why the scales won't shift!!!!!



I know the frustration! Truly, there may be some truth tho the cleaner eating thing. 

I can't get over your cute name!  My cell phone ring tone used to be Rumbly in my Tumbly.  



punkin413 said:


> it's true!  there's a difference between natural foods that are good for you and diet foods.  i admit i eat some diet foods but i try to eat more of the natural stuff.  for example when i stopped drinking diet soda, which i had done for years, and switched to 99% water, the weight started dropping off.  it's like your body doesn't know what to do with all that diet "stuff."


I think some diet-y foods are just plain _yucky_. One biggie I've embraced lately is Stevia as a sweetener instead of Nutra Sweet/ Equal. There's a teenie tiny Barbie sized spoon in it to sweeten my coffee or green tea. 



Wonders10 said:


> shoot me shoot me now.
> 
> Today was day #1 - teacher workdays.  I am the part time speech therapist at one school and full time at another.  Today I went to my part time placement.  I know that they really need me and want me there more than I technically can because I am obligated to this other school, which I am going to tomorrow.  But it is so frustrating getting schedules down and when I can see this school, when I can see that school...and they both want me all the time.  And as much as it would be fun to split myself in two and send me to both schools at the same time, I don't think science has figured that one out yet.  And the paperwork and the fact that my classroom is completely filled with old reading books so I can't even get to my computer, bulletin boards, or phone.  I know that a month from now, it should be pretty well taken care of and I'll have a routine but right now it seems impossible.  Send pixie dust my way please - I am STRESSED OUT!



Prayers and Pixie Dust to ya!


----------



## dwheatl

HockeyKat said:


> So, I made my choice.   It is a startup, but is 11K more than I am making now, 7 miles from home, and they took 1.5 hours of their time today to convince me that it is the place for me.   My last day at my current job is Aug 29, I am at WDW Aug 30-Sept 7, and start my new job on Sept 8th!!


 Woo hoo! More Disney money$$$!
OK, I started writing this, and my friend came to pick me up to go to Buca di Beppo. I did the best I could, but still ate more than I would at home. Here's what I was writing before I was called away.



punkin413 said:


> to quote a single post (like i just did with this one), just hit the "quote" putting in the lower righthand side of the post and then just type what you want underneath all the text.
> 
> to multi-quote, just hit the button next to the quote button that has quotation marks and a plus sign (+) on it.  hit that for everyone you want to quote, then when you're done just hit "reply" a the bottom of the thread page and it will have all your quotes in your post.  anything inside the QUOTE brackets will be what the previous person said and anything outside those brackets will be where you type.



Also, if you want to just quote part of what a person says, make sure you leave the things between the [], for instance, on this one it says QUOTE=punkin413 and then a bunch of numbers. I left that, then deleted the part of the writing I didn't want to quote, then made sure the end quote, the part that has [] with "/quote" in it, is still there. 

Have a skinny day, everyone.


----------



## LMO429

dwheatl said:


> Woo hoo! More Disney money$$$!
> I did the best I could, but still ate more than I would at home. Here's what I was writing before I was called away.
> 
> Ok I tried your quoting trick let see if it worked!
> 
> Also, if you want to just quote part of what a person says, make sure you leave the things between the [], for instance, on this one it says QUOTE=punkin413 and then a bunch of numbers. I left that, then deleted the part of the writing I didn't want to quote, then made sure the end quote, the part that has [] with "/quote" in it, is still there.
> 
> Have a skinny day, everyone.



thanks for the tips!


----------



## LMO429

dwheatl said:


> Woo hoo! More Disney money$$$!
> OK, I started writing this, and my friend came to pick me up to go to Buca di Beppo. I did the best I could, but still ate more than I would at home. Here's what I was writing before I was called away.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if you want to just quote part of what a person says, make sure you leave the things between the [], for instance, on this one it says QUOTE=punkin413 and then a bunch of numbers. I left that, then deleted the part of the writing I didn't want to quote, then made sure the end quote, the part that has [] with "/quote" in it, is still there.
> 
> Have a skinny day, everyone.





LMO429 said:


> thanks for the tips!



what am i doing wrong?  why does what i write show up in what i quoted


----------



## monymony3471

Wonders10 said:


> shoot me shoot me now.
> 
> Today was day #1 - teacher workdays I am STRESSED OUT!



*Puppy dogs, fluffy clouds, and beautiful castles!*  That's what DH had to say to DD1 everynight before bed.  Hope it helps you too.

DOH!  I lost all my other quotes!

LMO, take a deep breath.  After you choose who you want to quote, press your quote buttons and then hit reply, one or several boxes of quotes will appear depending on how many people you chose to reply to.

Each individual quote will start and end with brackets to seperate each person you are quoting.

I like to reply to a person at the end of their quote, so I find the bracket the follows the word 





> and put my cursor there, then I hit enter once to start typing my response below it.
> 
> If there is extra talk I'm not addressing I do try to highlight it and delete it, so it doesn't take extra space on the boards.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> *GREEN TEA:*
> 
> This is some of the stuff I found out.
> 
> If you drink coffee in the morning, which I do, they say that something in it does something to your blood sugar that prevents or makes it hard to lose weight.  Green tea has the opposite effect.  Still giving you caffeiene.
> 
> There were some 500 different studies done all over the world.
> To some some of those up: If you drink/take capsules of green tea, black tea, or oolong tea:
> 
> To sum up, here are just a few medical conditions in which drinking green tea is reputed to be helpful:
> 
> cancer
> rheumatoid arthritis
> high cholesterol levels
> cariovascular disease
> infection
> impaired immune function
> What makes green tea so special?
> The secret of green tea lies in the fact it is rich in catechin polyphenols, particularly epigallocatechin gallate (EGCG). EGCG is a powerful anti-oxidant: besides inhibiting the growth of cancer cells, it kills cancer cells without harming healthy tissue. It has also been effective in lowering LDL cholesterol levels, and inhibiting the abnormal formation of blood clots. The latter takes on added importance when you consider that thrombosis (the formation of abnormal blood clots) is the leading cause of heart attacks and stroke.
> 
> There are negatives out there, like not sleeping good from the caffeiene and I did read that if you  are allergic to plants, this might be a concern, or if you have kidney disease you shouldn't take it.  Darn! I was hoping to put Tim on this.
> 
> 
> I went to the walking track again yesterday and did another 13 laps.
> 
> I wish the scale would move.  It's killing me to see it on the same number everyday.  AND I am not meant to weight this amount.  NO WAY!  I have a BMI in the low 30's.  I have some work ahead of me.  I know it will start to move again, the wait is just frustrating.
> 
> I go to the OB today for a follow up proceedure and to get my test results from the thyroid blood draw I had done.  At this point I want it to be my thryroid so something can be done finally to make me better.
> 
> Have a skinny day!  Eat lots of fiber today!


----------



## LMO429

thank you everybody for trying to help me with the quoting I dont know why i cant understand it im pretty computer savy

this morning I did Barry's Butt and Legg plus their cardio for another full hour of working out..OMG!! it was so hard I wanted to quit so many times..but I got through it!


----------



## Sparkie

I know you guys are going to think I'm crazy but my mom got one of those "pin" codes in the mail and mickey was missing me- so me and mom are going to go down in October.  Maybe this will make up for her not going in July.  Only going 4 days. Basic ticket.  Now to the important part..... the food.....

PUNKIN!!???!!!

I have resssie at Kona(dinner), Chef de France(dinner), Grand Floridian Cafe(dinner) ...... I need one more and opinions on GFC. 


Thought about Flying Fish, Narcoosse, or Artist Point as a treat.  The day available is my AK day.  The park has EMH until 9pm but I doubt we would stay that long but a nice late dinner would be good.  I tenatively booked Rainforest Cafe but I didnt like it too much when we went there a few years back and Jiko and Boma dont appeal to me.


So what do ya'll think?


Oh, and Punkin remember when you had friends who went to the world without adrs and you tried to tell them.... well i have 2 co-workers going down during free dining and they have made 3 adrs for their week long trip and plan on walking up with their kids in tow for the remainder of their meals   I know the horror!!!! I keep telling them, make a reservation for something- but  no, they are going to wing it.  Oh, well, I tried to tell them.


----------



## Sparkie

Wonders10 said:


> shoot me shoot me now.
> 
> Today was day #1 - teacher workdays.  I am the part time speech therapist at one school and full time at another.  Today I went to my part time placement.  I know that they really need me and want me there more than I technically can because I am obligated to this other school, which I am going to tomorrow.  But it is so frustrating getting schedules down and when I can see this school, when I can see that school...and they both want me all the time.  And as much as it would be fun to split myself in two and send me to both schools at the same time, I don't think science has figured that one out yet.  And the paperwork and the fact that my classroom is completely filled with old reading books so I can't even get to my computer, bulletin boards, or phone.  I know that a month from now, it should be pretty well taken care of and I'll have a routine but right now it seems impossible.  Send pixie dust my way please - I am STRESSED OUT!




I feel your anxiety.  When I was a school nurse i started out responsible for 1 elementary school that had a special needs population of severely physically handicapped kids then due to budget the next year I was assigned that school and 2 more making me the only nurse responsible for 1500 students and training the staff at the schools to care for the children and dispense medications when I was "off location"  Each school has their own culture/climate/community whatever you want to call it and I didnt feel like I belonged to anybody.  I felt like I was always a visitor and never at home- at least with the staff anyway.  What made it all worthwhile was the KIDS.  They knew what day I was supposed to be where and they would wait with whatever ailment or story they needed to share until I was at their school.  And dont let me be absent..... I got the 5th degree..... Once you get into your schools and get to know your kids and that one special one, the one that really NEEDS you, maybe not even for speech purposes, but the one that really needs you, when you walk through the doors and are greeted with HUGS and SMILES- the paperwork wont look so bad.  



PS....  Dont do what a speach therapist did to me.... she sent me a child who was sick but had some language problem where she only processed and was able to speak about 10 of the letters of the alaphabet and she made words from the letters that her brain knew..... well, her therapist and her teachers could understand her but her nurse could not.... I would so have appreciated a note explaining what the child needed.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

monymony3471 said:


> Hello EVERYONE!!!!!
> 
> 
> Does anyone drink Green Tea?  What kind and why?  I'm thinking of switching from coffee to green tea.  I've read that it can really help with weight loss.  But I don't know what kind to buy.



I have actually started drinking green tea this week, as I heard it is supposed to boost metabolism, so Friday will tell if its worked (I have a wedding to go to, and as of last weekend SO did not fit into the dress I plan on wearing!!!)!! Its an "acquired" taste to be honest, but I am getting more used to it now! I just get the Twinings one (Think you have Twinings in the US - I know I was served it at 1900 Park Fare!).


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

monymony3471 said:


> Hello EVERYONE!!!!!
> 
> I can't get over your cute name!  My cell phone ring tone used to be Rumbly in my Tumbly.



Can't get my multi-quote to work now!!

Thank you so much!!!! I love Pooh, such a cheerful contented little fella!  

Have just taken your advice and sent DH to get some lemons for me to add to my water - bloating be gone!!!


----------



## honeymo78

punkin413 said:


> i used to watch those but i don't anymore since i started doing more court work.  once you see how it really works those shows start to get aggravating.  i saw a CSI once where the jury was asking the witness questions.  that's DOES NOT happen in real life......ever!  it's the responsibility of the prosecutor to put up the evidence and the jury is not allowed to gain any more information than what's presented to them.  anyway, that's beside the point.  i just can't watch those shows anymore, even though at one time i really enjoyed them.



I'm with you on this - I can't watch any of the legal shows like Law and Order anymore.  The crime ones are fine for me, like CSI and NCIS - all the investigative stuff.

Oh and technically there is a situation where the jury can ask questions - I believe in the case of a grand jury

-The grand jury hears only cases brought to it by the prosecutor. The prosecutor decides which witnesses to call. The prosecutor decides which witnesses will receive immunity. The basic questioning is done by the prosecutor on a theory he or she articulates. The grand jury members are generally permitted to ask questions at the end of a witness's testimony. The prosecutor generally decides if he or she has enough evidence to seek an indictment. Occasionally the grand jurors may be asked whether they would like to hear any additional witnesses, but since their job is only to judge what the prosecutor has produced, they rarely ask to do so.- (from the ABA website)

But I completely understand how the TV shows and movies give a completely different picture of what happens in law enforcement and the legal world.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

LMO429 said:


> thank you everybody for trying to help me with the quoting I dont know why i cant understand it im pretty computer savy



It took me almost a year to learn how to quote, and even now I can 'forget' how to do it!  



Sparkie said:


> I know you guys are going to think I'm crazy but my mom got one of those "pin" codes in the mail and mickey was missing me- so me and mom are going to go down in October.  Maybe this will make up for her not going in July.



 Congrats on the Disney trip!



Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> I have actually started drinking green tea this week, as I heard it is supposed to boost metabolism, so Friday will tell if its worked (I have a wedding to go to, and as of last weekend SO did not fit into the dress I plan on wearing!!!)!! Its an "acquired" taste to be honest, but I am getting more used to it now! I just get the Twinings one (Think you have Twinings in the US - I know I was served it at 1900 Park Fare!).



Twinings is the one I drink too, and Clipper isnt too bad either! You're right about it being an aquired taste!


----------



## punkin413

Sparkie said:


> I know you guys are going to think I'm crazy but my mom got one of those "pin" codes in the mail and mickey was missing me- so me and mom are going to go down in October.  Maybe this will make up for her not going in July.  Only going 4 days. Basic ticket.  Now to the important part..... the food.....
> 
> PUNKIN!!???!!!
> 
> I have resssie at Kona(dinner), Chef de France(dinner), Grand Floridian Cafe(dinner) ...... I need one more and opinions on GFC.
> 
> 
> Thought about Flying Fish, Narcoosse, or Artist Point as a treat.  The day available is my AK day.  The park has EMH until 9pm but I doubt we would stay that long but a nice late dinner would be good.  I tenatively booked Rainforest Cafe but I didnt like it too much when we went there a few years back and Jiko and Boma dont appeal to me.



congrats on the trip!   you will LOVE kona, if you've never been.  we do.   i don't know anything about the GFC.  i have been to narcoosee's twice and it was fabulous both times, but remember it's 2 TS credits.  raglan road might also be fun if you're looking for something later because they have live music - just depends on what you're into.

by the way, my sister sent your photopass CD out the other day - let me know if you don't have it by the end of the week!



honeymo78 said:


> I'm with you on this - I can't watch any of the legal shows like Law and Order anymore.  The crime ones are fine for me, like CSI and NCIS - all the investigative stuff.
> 
> Oh and technically there is a situation where the jury can ask questions - I believe in the case of a grand jury
> 
> -The grand jury hears only cases brought to it by the prosecutor. The prosecutor decides which witnesses to call. The prosecutor decides which witnesses will receive immunity. The basic questioning is done by the prosecutor on a theory he or she articulates. The grand jury members are generally permitted to ask questions at the end of a witness's testimony. The prosecutor generally decides if he or she has enough evidence to seek an indictment. Occasionally the grand jurors may be asked whether they would like to hear any additional witnesses, but since their job is only to judge what the prosecutor has produced, they rarely ask to do so.- (from the ABA website)
> 
> But I completely understand how the TV shows and movies give a completely different picture of what happens in law enforcement and the legal world.



i had to type a grand jury transcript once.  it was crazy because i didn't know who was speaking when the grand jurors would ask a question.  they don't identify themselves and there's no court reporter there - i was just doing it off a tape.  there's no defendant or judge during the grand jury indictments, either.  it's considered a very private thing, at least where i'm from.  but anyway, what i saw on CSI was a regular jury trial and the jury was asking questions of the witnesses.  it was just so ludicrous!


----------



## UtahMama

monymony3471 said:


> *Puppy dogs, fluffy clouds, and beautiful castles!*  That's what DH had to say to DD1 everynight before bed.  Hope it helps you too.
> 
> DOH!  I lost all my other quotes!
> 
> LMO, take a deep breath.  After you choose who you want to quote, press your quote buttons and then hit reply, one or several boxes of quotes will appear depending on how many people you chose to reply to.
> 
> Each individual quote will start and end with brackets to seperate each person you are quoting.
> 
> I like to reply to a person at the end of their quote, so I find the bracket the follows the word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and put my cursor there, then I hit enter once to start typing my response below it.
> 
> If there is extra talk I'm not addressing I do try to highlight it and delete it, so it doesn't take extra space on the boards.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> *GREEN TEA:*
> 
> This is some of the stuff I found out.
> 
> If you drink coffee in the morning, which I do, they say that something in it does something to your blood sugar that prevents or makes it hard to lose weight.  Green tea has the opposite effect.  Still giving you caffeiene.
> 
> There were some 500 different studies done all over the world.
> To some some of those up: If you drink/take capsules of green tea, black tea, or oolong tea:
> 
> To sum up, here are just a few medical conditions in which drinking green tea is reputed to be helpful:
> 
> cancer
> rheumatoid arthritis
> high cholesterol levels
> cariovascular disease
> infection
> impaired immune function
> What makes green tea so special?
> The secret of green tea lies in the fact it is rich in catechin polyphenols, particularly epigallocatechin gallate (EGCG). EGCG is a powerful anti-oxidant: besides inhibiting the growth of cancer cells, it kills cancer cells without harming healthy tissue. It has also been effective in lowering LDL cholesterol levels, and inhibiting the abnormal formation of blood clots. The latter takes on added importance when you consider that thrombosis (the formation of abnormal blood clots) is the leading cause of heart attacks and stroke.
> 
> There are negatives out there, like not sleeping good from the caffeiene and I did read that if you  are allergic to plants, this might be a concern, or if you have kidney disease you shouldn't take it.  Darn! I was hoping to put Tim on this.
> 
> 
> I went to the walking track again yesterday and did another 13 laps.
> 
> I wish the scale would move.  It's killing me to see it on the same number everyday.  AND I am not meant to weight this amount.  NO WAY!  I have a BMI in the low 30's.  I have some work ahead of me.  I know it will start to move again, the wait is just frustrating.
> 
> I go to the OB today for a follow up proceedure and to get my test results from the thyroid blood draw I had done.  At this point I want it to be my thryroid so something can be done finally to make me better.
> 
> Have a skinny day!  Eat lots of fiber today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking I need to TEST Green Tea vs. Coffee
> 
> 
> 
> LMO429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you everybody for trying to help me with the quoting I dont know why i cant understand it im pretty computer savy
> 
> this morning I did Barry's Butt and Legg plus their cardio for another full hour of working out..OMG!! it was so hard I wanted to quit so many times..but I got through it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YAY for sticking with it!!!! You bummocks and legs look fabulous!
Click to expand...


----------



## UtahMama

I'm just posting again to snag post #900


----------



## punkin413

UtahMama said:


> I'm just posting again to snag post #900



you are silly!   

well, i went running for the second day in a row.  i haven't done that since may because it's just impossible with the humidity we have here.  it feels like you're running in soup!  but the last two days have been really cool so i took advantage of it.  i also did a TKO class on monday and i'm going back to the gym tomorrow after work.  so if i don't see some sort of goodness on the scale on friday i will know that i need a new scale!   

i wanted to share this with you guys.  a friend of mine takes juice plus and is trying to get me into it.  she loves it.  anyway, they release articles and do seminars and things for it and just about living healthy in general.  this article just really struck me as so true and i thought you guys would appreciate it!  it's written by a rep for the company.

-------------

Do you enjoy watching the Olympics? I love them. Not that I have ever desired to compete in them. I just love to see how far the amazing human body can be developed.
 It inspires me and it can you too.

 And I love to workout watching the competitions. I have no desire to push my body that hard! But I do appreciate this wonderful machine God has given to serve us through this life and I think it makes sense to maintenance it so it can function well during our years here on earth. 

With myself and in training clients, I have found this attitude is key to being able to workout for the long haul.     Appreciation.
Have you ever thought of what a great job your heart does for you every second of every day? The heart is our most important muscle. It is only about the size of your fist, yet it pumps approximately 74 gallons of life carrying blood every hour of every day!!! (Blood transports nutrients and oxygen to every cell in the body. It also transports wastes away from cells. It also fights infection and carries chemicals that regulate many body functions!) This translates into the heart moving approx. 1,902 gallons per day! 

The stronger the heart, the more blood each beat can move, therefore a stronger heart saves many beats per day. Come on! Appreciate the fantastic job it is doing for you and help it out. The average regular exerciser has a resting heart rate that is 20 beats lower than non-exercisers. Since there are 1,440 minutes in a day, the exercisers heart can save approx. 28,800 beats per day! If we look at a year, there are 525,600 minutes (thinking of the song Seasons of Love, maybe?) If you can strengthen your heart so it can beat 20 beats less per minute you could save it 10,512,000 beats per year!!! (Yes, that is ten million five hundred and twelve thousand beats per year.)

If you are already exercising for your heart congratulations! If you are not, you can be. It is not difficult. Pull that unused cardio equipment in front of the tv and let the Olympians inspire you. Start easy. It does not take much to improve over couch sitting!!!. Start with 10 minutes. In a couple of days, see if you want to add a couple of minutes (please do not add them until you WANT TO, I am not kidding!). By the end of the Olympics you probably will be doing 15-20 minutes, which can GREATLY help your health!!! (if you have any health issues, call your doctor and ask him if you can quit sitting on the couch.)

If you do not know where to start, email me back. I will help you. I want you to be happy and HEART HEALTHY! And be sure to take your JP+ consistently. Research proves it can increase blood vessel elasticity (among many other excellent results.)
b. inspired!


----------



## UtahMama

What is Juice Plus?


----------



## punkin413

UtahMama said:


> What is Juice Plus?



it's something like a vitamin/supplement.  my friend erica (the girl i'm going to WDW with in september) takes it and swears by it.  here's the website she sent me about it.  she gave me some CDs too and i'm going to listen to them tomorrow, so i may know more about it then.

https://www.juiceplus.com/nsa/pages/Home.soa?site=em50400


----------



## monymony3471

If you watch *saturday night live* and remember the skit Chris Farley did with Adam Sandler and David Spade dressed as girls and they were sitting in a dinner eating and Chris Farley's character was hogging the fries and David Spades character told her aren't you on a diet and Chris Farley roars: I'm STARVING in a deep scary voice????

Well that's how I feel today!  I am not caving in though.  Maybe that's my metabolism finally kicking in.  I sure hope so.  Wow I can't believe how hungry I am today.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAgfKok7w0w


----------



## LMO429

monymony3471 said:


> If you watch *saturday night live* and remember the skit Chris Farley did with Adam Sandler and David Spade dressed as girls and they were sitting in a dinner eating and Chris Farley's character was hogging the fries and David Spades character told her aren't you on a diet and Chris Farley roars: I'm STARVING in a deep scary voice????
> 
> Well that's how I feel today!  I am not caving in though.  Maybe that's my metabolism finally kicking in.  I sure hope so.  Wow I can't believe how hungry I am today.



 I know that scene it's hysterical!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Sorry you are so hungry today I hate when that happens



Just got done doing Barry's Boot Camp Chest/Abs and Cardio for another full hour!

We had the tasting at our catering hall yesterday...the food was fantastic now we just have to hope it tastes that good on the wedding day!


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429;26912489We had the tasting at our catering hall yesterday...the food was fantastic now we just have to hope it tastes that good on the wedding day! ;)[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So i have been great with the working out but not super great with the food..as a matter of fact i had a Qdoba burrito last night ( just bean and some cheese) and we stopped at the Cold Stone!  ..i only got a "like it" size..but still..
> Yesterday was my day off from the gym, but we still went out and walked the dog, so that was good. i am planning on going tonight after work cardio+arms tonight...


----------



## DisneyGalUK

LMO429 said:


> We had the tasting at our catering hall yesterday...the food was fantastic now we just have to hope it tastes that good on the wedding day!



That sounds fun! What kind of yummy goodness did you taste?

Ive done 45mins on the cross trainer today, I feel great for it! Keep it up for the next few days and come the big day next Friday I'll be fighting fit   I may need a day or two off though to recover - its my Hen Party on Saturday night!  

Question - Does anyone have any good relaxation tips? Im really struggling to sleep and wondered if anyone had any good advice (besides Wine - thought of that already  )

Thanks guys


----------



## LMO429

DisneyGalUK said:


> That sounds fun! What kind of yummy goodness did you taste?
> 
> Ive done 45mins on the cross trainer today, I feel great for it! Keep it up for the next few days and come the big day next Friday I'll be fighting fit   I may need a day or two off though to recover - its my Hen Party on Saturday night!
> 
> Question - Does anyone have any good relaxation tips? Im really struggling to sleep and wondered if anyone had any good advice (besides Wine - thought of that already  )
> 
> Thanks guys




We are having a Sushi Chef present during the cocktail hour so he was there preparing some rolls and sushimi for us..Which was awesome

alot of the food that will be served during the cocktail hour and the three main dishes we are serving out guests filet mignon, chicken and a chilean sea bass


best advice for sleep .....nyquil!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

LMO429 said:


> We are having a Sushi Chef present during the cocktail hour so he was there preparing some rolls and sushimi for us..Which was awesome
> 
> alot of the food that will be served during the cocktail hour and the three main dishes we are serving out guests filet mignon, chicken and a chilean sea bass
> 
> 
> best advice for sleep .....nyquil!!!!!!!!!!!!



Oh my, your food sounds fantastic! Made my mouth water thats for sure!

Nyquil - Im not sure Ive heard of it before! Ive tried Kalms which are a natural herbal remedy to aid sleep apparently - didn't work! I wonder if Nyquil is like Night Nurse? Hmm, I'll have to look into it! Thanks Lauren!


----------



## LMO429

DisneyGalUK said:


> Oh my, your food sounds fantastic! Made my mouth water thats for sure!
> 
> Nyquil - Im not sure Ive heard of it before! Ive tried Kalms which are a natural herbal remedy to aid sleep apparently - didn't work! I wonder if Nyquil is like Night Nurse? Hmm, I'll have to look into it! Thanks Lauren!




Nyquil is a medicine we have here that helps people sleep when they have a fever, cough or cold....i wouldnt recommend taking it everynight because it seriously knocks you out! but if you are that desperate for sleep it will def do the trick!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

LMO429 said:


> Nyquil is a medicine we have here that helps people sleep when they have a fever, cough or cold....i wouldnt recommend taking it everynight because it seriously knocks you out! but if you are that desperate for sleep it will def do the trick!



It sounds EXACTLY like Night Nurse! I have a bottle in the Medicine Cabinet so I think I may have a spoonful tonight - I am THAT desperate for sleep!


----------



## punkin413

DisneyGalUK said:


> Question - Does anyone have any good relaxation tips? Im really struggling to sleep and wondered if anyone had any good advice (besides Wine - thought of that already  )



have you tried melatonin?  it's all natural - it's the chemical your brain produces that regulates sleep.  maybe you're missing some?  i take one and i'm out in like 30 minutes and i don't feel all groggy the next day.  in america you can get it in the vitamin section at drug stores.  i'm sure you guys have it over there too!


----------



## monymony3471

Was back at the track and upped it to 14 laps.  

I just don't feel like I will have a good weigh day tomorrow.  I don't feel lighter at all.

On my last lap my son came over and I asked him to do the last lap with me and push the stroller so I could run without having to push. Half way through it  he says, "Mom, this is really good for you.  I can see that you are a little skinnier."  

I told him he just made my day.   

Good luck tomorrow my peeps!


----------



## punkin413

monymony3471 said:


> On my last lap my son came over and I asked him to do the last lap with me and push the stroller so I could run without having to push. Half way through it  he says, "Mom, this is really good for you.  I can see that you are a little skinnier."



so sweet!!!!  don't get discouraged if you don't see results this week.  they will come if you keep at the walking/running!

i just realized that you and i have the same ticker for december.


----------



## mommaU4

Hi everyone! Tomorrow's Friday. Yikes. Good luck to all!  

I have a question and thought maybe some of you would have some ideas. I would like to start taking a vitamin because I'm pretty sure I'm not getting all the nutrients I need. Who really does right? LOL 
But it's so confusing.  So many choices. Does anyone have any recommendations for a good multi vitamin? I'm 36 if that makes a difference on which one I should be taking. 

I appreciate any advice so I don't look like a total idiot standing in the vitamin aisle forever trying to make heads or tails of them all. 
Thanks!


----------



## monymony3471

punkin413 said:


> so sweet!!!!  don't get discouraged if you don't see results this week.  they will come if you keep at the walking/running!
> 
> i just realized that you and i have the same ticker for december.



Funny!  So, we should be able to meet up then right?


----------



## UtahMama

Good Luck in Weigh In tomorrow, Peeps!  


What d'y'all think of a Green Tea Challenge? One week of substituting Green Tea for what ever cup of "wake up" you usually drink???

I'm curious and am up for a little experiment.  

I'm doing it starting tomorrow till next Friday morning and am changing NOTHING else in my diet and workout. 

UGH, No iced McCoffee!!! NONE.  

It's so crazy, it just might work!

(Just don't get the kind in the bottles with sugar!!!  ) 

I bought some fancy OOLONG green tea. I plan on sweetening it with my usual Stevia.  

*
MommU4*- Not ignoring your question about vitamins. I'm a Flinstones Chewable kind of gal so I'm not the best to advise.  

I also take a Calcium, a Krill Oil (fish oil), and some Arbonne skin vitamins


----------



## punkin413

monymony3471 said:


> Funny!  So, we should be able to meet up then right?



of course!  i think we talked about this awhile back, maybe getting a spot for wishes or another nighttime show together and that way it's not so awkward for everyone else around us who don't understand the "peep"ness - you and i could talk while we're waiting on the show to start.  but i think my schedule has changed since then.  here's what we're doing - let me know if our plans overlap at all!

thursday, 12/11 - epcot all day

friday, 12/12 - DHS all day

saturday, 12/13 - MK all day

sunday, 12/14 - AK day / MK evening @ MVMCP


----------



## dwheatl

mommaU4 said:


> Hi everyone! Tomorrow's Friday. Yikes. Good luck to all!
> 
> I have a question and thought maybe some of you would have some ideas. I would like to start taking a vitamin because I'm pretty sure I'm not getting all the nutrients I need. Who really does right? LOL
> But it's so confusing.  So many choices. Does anyone have any recommendations for a good multi vitamin? I'm 36 if that makes a difference on which one I should be taking.
> 
> I appreciate any advice so I don't look like a total idiot standing in the vitamin aisle forever trying to make heads or tails of them all.
> Thanks!



My ob/gyn said the cheap multi-vitamins are about as good as anything. He said to get something with iron, and pretty much 100% of the standard vitamins. Anything more, he said, is just expensive pee.


----------



## punkin413

i listened to one of the juice plus CDs today that i mentioned yesterday.  i'm thinking i might try it.  we're supposed to be getting 5 servings of veggies and 5 servings of fruits every day.  that's just almost impossible.  this stuff gives you that in a pill form.  it's been proven in some very impressive and reliable studies to reduce cancer, cardiovascular disease, MS.....the list goes on.  really impressive stuff!  one doctor put her elderly parents on it and did a "before" blood test on them and then took another one 6 weeks later and some element that's supposed to be really good to have in your blood (don't ask me what - it was very scientific-y) quadrupled in both of them!  the CDs are just so full of information that really makes sense to me.  they also mention that synthetic vitamins can sometimes be bad for you depending on the situation.  anyway, if anyone wants to know more about it let me know and i'll post that website again.  erica's (my friend who introduced me to this) e-mail is on that website and she can tell you much more about it.....as can the website.  just wanted to pass it along!


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps!!!

Aunt Flo came over this morning!  so I decided not to weigh myself..I feel pretty tight though from the Barry's Boot Camp!!! so that's a good thing!

Hope all the peeps have a great weekend!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

+2.2 lbs. this week  

I'll be back in college on Monday morning and I'm sure it will effect my weight loss efforts.  Where did the summer go?  I had to go to a NUR 203 orientation Tuesday and it was exciting to know that this is my last year.  I can't wait for May.


----------



## LMO429

my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> +2.2 lbs. this week
> 
> I'll be back in college on Monday morning and I'm sure it will effect my weight loss efforts.  Where did the summer go?  I had to go to a NUR 203 orientation Tuesday and it was exciting to know that this is my last year.  I can't wait for May.



I am asking myself the same question!! I start back with work and school on Monday as well!!!


----------



## monymony3471

I put my grumpy shirt for a reason.  I am *UP 2 pounds*.  Hugh???? 

Usually my cycles don't make a difference in my weight.  Maybe this time it is an issue, since I should be on it anyday now.  I've never been regular.  EVER.





punkin413 said:


> of course!  i think we talked about this awhile back, maybe getting a spot for wishes or another nighttime show together and that way it's not so awkward for everyone else around us who don't understand the "peep"ness - you and i could talk while we're waiting on the show to start.  but i think my schedule has changed since then.  here's what we're doing - let me know if our plans overlap at all!
> 
> thursday, 12/11 - epcot all day
> 
> friday, 12/12 - DHS all day
> 
> saturday, 12/13 - MK all day
> 
> sunday, 12/14 - AK day / MK evening @ MVMCP



Saturday we will both be in MK.  Other than our 2pm ressie at the Plaza, we will be available.


----------



## Sparkie

*Punkin*

There is a lady with the girl's dance team that does Juice Plus.  Her DH is a doctor and she swears by it.  I have never been a vitamin or supplement type myself.... I guess I'll just have to get my 5 a day the old fashion way.

I used to teach my elementary nutrition class the 5 a day rule by having the kids make the O.K. sign with their hand.  The three fingers that are up represent the three vegetable servings we need per day and the two fingers that make the "o" represent the fruit servings we need each day.  So.....

Three vegetables and two fruits a day will help you to be O.K. !!!!

No harm in getting extra but from my understanding.  Most vitamins are water soluable and the body will take what it needs and you excrete the rest.


----------



## UtahMama

Banana Dancing today!  

This exercise-thing WORKS! 

Based on my multi-weighted day last week (and a good reason to not weigh more than once on Fridays  ) I've lost between 5-7 pounds!

Can we just say 7?  

I'm SO jealous of all the WDW goers!  

*Punkin*- Thanks for the Juice Plus info. Seems like a great supplement!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

LMO429 said:


> We are having a Sushi Chef present during the cocktail hour so he was there preparing some rolls and sushimi for us..Which was awesome
> 
> alot of the food that will be served during the cocktail hour and the three main dishes we are serving out guests filet mignon, chicken and a chilean sea bass


Wow, that sounds so elegant!  I'm used to the classic Wisconsin (and maybe Midwest) wedding meal - broasted chicken and beef tips, and sometimes ham.  I can't tell you how many times I've eaten that at a wedding.



UtahMama said:


> What d'y'all think of a Green Tea Challenge? One week of substituting Green Tea for what ever cup of "wake up" you usually drink??


Usually I'd be all for that kind of challenge.  But my normal "wake up juice" is a big mug of cold water.  So I don't think substituting green tea would do me a whole lot of good.

Well anyway, I am a happy little Peep today.  First off, I *lost 1.2 pounds *this week.  But that's not the best part.  I reach two big personal milestones with those 1.2 pounds.  First, I went under 160 (159.8 to be exact) for the first time that I can remember.  Although, that is sorta bittersweet since my original goal weight was 155, and this just reinforces the fact that I'm a lot further away from where I want to be than 4.8 pounds.  But I'm not letting that bring me down today.  The other milestone is I've reached 80 pounds lost since my highest weight ever of 240.  A few other pertinent numbers:

*Total percent of weight lost: *33.42%
*Starting BMI: *36.5 (Obese)
*Current BMI: *24.3 (Normal)
*Weight lost since joining here in 2007: *56.2 pounds
*Weight lost in 2008: *19.4 pounds

Now, it is not like me at all to brag about accomplishments, because after all pride is one of the 7 deadly sins.  And quite frankly, I simply hate the attention.  But I just had to tell someone, and I thought y'all would appreciate it more than most.

Of course, I'm setting myself up for a big letdown next week since karma will probably come back and bite me in the butt.  But at least for one day, I am happy.

Have a great day everyone!

(Oh yeah, and I realized that I forgot to post last week's Labor Day challenge update.  So I'll post last week's and this week's together.)


----------



## LMO429

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Wow, that sounds so elegant!  I'm used to the classic Wisconsin (and maybe Midwest) wedding meal - broasted chicken and beef tips, and sometimes ham.  I can't tell you how many times I've eaten that at a wedding.
> 
> 
> Usually I'd be all for that kind of challenge.  But my normal "wake up juice" is a big mug of cold water.  So I don't think substituting green tea would do me a whole lot of good.
> 
> Well anyway, I am a happy little Peep today.  First off, I *lost 1.2 pounds *this week.  But that's not the best part.  I reach two big personal milestones with those 1.2 pounds.  First, I went under 160 (159.8 to be exact) for the first time that I can remember.  Although, that is sorta bittersweet since my original goal weight was 155, and this just reinforces the fact that I'm a lot further away from where I want to be than 4.8 pounds.  But I'm not letting that bring me down today.  The other milestone is I've reached 80 pounds lost since my highest weight ever of 240.  A few other pertinent numbers:
> 
> *Total percent of weight lost: *33.42%
> *Starting BMI: *36.5 (Obese)
> *Current BMI: *24.3 (Normal)
> *Weight lost since joining here in 2007: *56.2 pounds
> *Weight lost in 2008: *19.4 pounds
> 
> Now, it is not like me at all to brag about accomplishments, because after all pride is one of the 7 deadly sins.  And quite frankly, I simply hate the attention.  But I just had to tell someone, and I thought y'all would appreciate it more than most.
> 
> Of course, I'm setting myself up for a big letdown next week since karma will probably come back and bite me in the butt.  But at least for one day, I am happy.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> (Oh yeah, and I realized that I forgot to post last week's Labor Day challenge update.  So I'll post last week's and this week's together.)



WOW!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!! you truly are an inspiration!!!


----------



## LMO429

UtahMama said:


> Banana Dancing today!
> 
> This exercise-thing WORKS!
> 
> Based on my multi-weighted day last week (and a good reason to not weigh more than once on Fridays  ) I've lost between 5-7 pounds!
> 
> Can we just say 7?
> 
> I'm SO jealous of all the WDW goers!
> 
> *Punkin*- Thanks for the Juice Plus info. Seems like a great supplement!


----------



## UtahMama

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Wow, that sounds so elegant!  I'm used to the classic Wisconsin (and maybe Midwest) wedding meal - broasted chicken and beef tips, and sometimes ham.  I can't tell you how many times I've eaten that at a wedding.
> 
> 
> Usually I'd be all for that kind of challenge.  But my normal "wake up juice" is a big mug of cold water.  So I don't think substituting green tea would do me a whole lot of good.
> 
> Well anyway, I am a happy little Peep today.  First off, I *lost 1.2 pounds *this week.  But that's not the best part.  I reach two big personal milestones with those 1.2 pounds.  First, I went under 160 (159.8 to be exact) for the first time that I can remember.  Although, that is sorta bittersweet since my original goal weight was 155, and this just reinforces the fact that I'm a lot further away from where I want to be than 4.8 pounds.  But I'm not letting that bring me down today.  The other milestone is I've reached 80 pounds lost since my highest weight ever of 240.  A few other pertinent numbers:
> 
> *Total percent of weight lost: *33.42%
> *Starting BMI: *36.5 (Obese)
> *Current BMI: *24.3 (Normal)
> *Weight lost since joining here in 2007: *56.2 pounds
> *Weight lost in 2008: *19.4 pounds
> 
> Now, it is not like me at all to brag about accomplishments, because after all pride is one of the 7 deadly sins.  And quite frankly, I simply hate the attention.  But I just had to tell someone, and I thought y'all would appreciate it more than most.
> 
> Of course, I'm setting myself up for a big letdown next week since karma will probably come back and bite me in the butt.  But at least for one day, I am happy.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> (Oh yeah, and I realized that I forgot to post last week's Labor Day challenge update.  So I'll post last week's and this week's together.)



OH MY GOSH!!!! Since you hate the attention, I'll lay it on thicker!  

That really IS great! Karma needs to lay off next week!!!

What a fabulous accomplishment Aaron! 

I'm loving that you said you are a "Happy Little Peep"


----------



## DisneyLaura

Ok I'm back from RI (we actually got in yesterday afternoon but with the laundry and football practice I couldn't get online, Monica I'm jealous you have a track to walk on while at football practice, ours is at a elementary school, no track).  I am not weighing in this week because I was out of town for Tuesday which is the day I usually get weighed at WW.  I will say I was not a good peep at all.  



MA pigletfan said:


> Have a great time in RI!!! You will be right near me depending on where in Rhody you are going!



We went to Misquamicut (probably spelled that wrong).  We had a great time.  Oh and I finally got my Walk away the pounds DVD, plan on doing that this weekend.



UtahMama said:


> I'm almost done with my "Breaking Dawn" book, which has been sucking up my computer time.



I'm half way through it.



Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Hi all! I was hoping I could join your thread for inspiration!



Sorry I'm late in welcoming you here but WELCOME.  Oh and I love your username too, I love Pooh.



Wonders10 said:


> UGH!!!!! I just uploaded a ton of pictures of my new apartment with captions and it got deleted!
> 
> Here is the couch and living room.  I need some pictures for the wall and a table or something for next to it, to the left of the couch.  Also I really need an ottoman or coffee table.  I hate not being able to sit facing the tv and put my feet up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the tv area.  I plan on getting a cute armchair and putting it where the computer is right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kitchen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dining area.  Again needs some wall art.  And I may get some new slip covers.  These were my DB and DSIL and they are pretty old and faded.  Also, I have to keep the microwave out here since the apt did not come with one.   My mom bought me a "microwave cart" to put it on but her friend is going to put it together for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bedroom.  Yes that is a disney bear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bedroom again.  With the dresser in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bedroom again from last week when my mom and Phoebe came to visit.  She had to test out the bed for future visits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My washer and dryer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bathroom...I fell in love with this shower curtain at Macy's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bathroom again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My balcony/patio and woods view.  Again, I'm going to get a cute table and chairs set eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still getting used to being on my own.  It's pretty lonely to be honest.  I actually went home yesterday for an overnight visit and my mom and I went shopping for some new work clothes for me.  Made me feel better but I'm just so stressed out and I hate not having a routine.  It's typical "shannon" though.  All new adventures bring on mini-breakdowns.  A few weeks from now I will probably still be stressed with work  yet much happier and settled.



Love your apartment.  So cute.



DisneyObsession said:


> Thought I'd share the pics of my newly decorated kitchen, since I just uploaded them to the computer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if only perspective buyers would like it!!!



Gayle your kitchen is beautiful.  I love the colors, very warm indeed.  Oh put an extra pot of coffee on, I'll be right over.



UtahMama said:


> I just found the neatest online magazine for women and a great Nutrition article about switching from "diet foods" to whole grains, beans, fish, and vegetables.
> 
> http://www.capessa.com/members/StoryActions.aspx?g=126786&m=73434
> 
> What do ya think?



I totally agree with this article.



monymony3471 said:


> Hello EVERYONE!!!!!
> 
> I have less than 2 weeks before disney!!!  I actually started to secretly pack the kids outfits in ziplock bags today.  I have to manage to pack everything in 2 suitcases, which shouldn't be hard since we are only going for 4 days. But then there are dipers and bottles, and wipes, and formula, and all that baby stuff!!!! I'm keeping her on formula for one more month due to our vacation, I don't want to deal with milk in the Florida heat.  EW!
> one and new they go for a 100.
> 
> Does anyone drink Green Tea?  What kind and why?  I'm thinking of switching from coffee to green tea.  I've read that it can really help with weight loss.  But I don't know what kind to buy.



Sorry about the green tea, I tried it once and didn't like it, maybe I should buy the capsules, but which brand  .  Also when you put the kids clothes in the ziploc bags what size do you use?  I'm so doing this next time.  



Wonders10 said:


> Today was day #1 - teacher workdays.  I am the part time speech therapist at one school and full time at another.  Today I went to my part time placement.  I know that they really need me and want me there more than I technically can because I am obligated to this other school, which I am going to tomorrow.  But it is so frustrating getting schedules down and when I can see this school, when I can see that school...and they both want me all the time.  And as much as it would be fun to split myself in two and send me to both schools at the same time, I don't think science has figured that one out yet.  And the paperwork and the fact that my classroom is completely filled with old reading books so I can't even get to my computer, bulletin boards, or phone.  I know that a month from now, it should be pretty well taken care of and I'll have a routine but right now it seems impossible.  Send pixie dust my way please - I am STRESSED OUT!



Pixie dust coming your way



HockeyKat said:


> So, I made my choice.   It is a startup, but is 11K more than I am making now, 7 miles from home, and they took 1.5 hours of their time today to convince me that it is the place for me.   My last day at my current job is Aug 29, I am at WDW Aug 30-Sept 7, and start my new job on Sept 8th!!



Congrats  



UtahMama said:


> Though I'm very thankful I no longer have to deal with periods, I still have ovaries and every bit of the PMS symptoms I used to (except cramps, thank you Lord!) but I notice adding lemon or lime to my water really seems to help with water retention and bloat.



I add lemon to my water too.



monymony3471 said:


> I go to the OB today for a follow up proceedure and to get my test results from the thyroid blood draw I had done.  At this point I want it to be my thryroid so something can be done finally to make me better.
> 
> Have a skinny day!  Eat lots of fiber today!



Let us know what the doctor says. 



DisneyGalUK said:


> Question - Does anyone have any good relaxation tips? Im really struggling to sleep and wondered if anyone had any good advice (besides Wine - thought of that already



If I can't sleep at night I do a hot bath and read



monymony3471 said:


> On my last lap my son came over and I asked him to do the last lap with me and push the stroller so I could run without having to push. Half way through it  he says, "Mom, this is really good for you.  I can see that you are a little skinnier."
> 
> I told him he just made my day.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow my peeps!



Kiddos always make you feel good don't they.  



mommaU4 said:


> I have a question and thought maybe some of you would have some ideas. I would like to start taking a vitamin because I'm pretty sure I'm not getting all the nutrients I need. Who really does right? LOL
> But it's so confusing. So many choices. Does anyone have any recommendations for a good multi vitamin? I'm 36 if that makes a difference on which one I should be taking.
> 
> I appreciate any advice so I don't look like a total idiot standing in the vitamin aisle forever trying to make heads or tails of them all.
> Thanks!



I actually still take a prenatal vitamin because DD2 still nurses once or twice a day but I probably don't need too (trying to ween her but not going too well)  I also take Omega 3 (midwife told me too) and then I take a acidophilus (for yeast issues I have).  I think any multivitamin is fine for you.  I use all products from Melaluca (it's all chemical free products).  

[/QUOTE=UtahMama;26932791]Banana Dancing today! 

This exercise-thing WORKS! 

Based on my multi-weighted day last week (and a good reason to not weigh more than once on Fridays  ) I've lost between 5-7 pounds!

Can we just say 7?  

I'm SO jealous of all the WDW goers! : 

*Punkin*- Thanks for the Juice Plus info. Seems like a great supplement![/QUOTE]

I say take the 7 lbs - you go girl 



WI_DisneyFan said:


> *Total percent of weight lost: *33.42%
> *Starting BMI: *36.5 (Obese)
> *Current BMI: *24.3 (Normal)
> *Weight lost since joining here in 2007: *56.2 pounds
> *Weight lost in 2008: *19.4 pounds
> 
> Now, it is not like me at all to brag about accomplishments, because after all pride is one of the 7 deadly sins.  And quite frankly, I simply hate the attention.  But I just had to tell someone, and I thought y'all would appreciate it more than most.
> 
> Of course, I'm setting myself up for a big letdown next week since karma will probably come back and bite me in the butt.  But at least for one day, I am happy.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> (Oh yeah, and I realized that I forgot to post last week's Labor Day challenge update.  So I'll post last week's and this week's together.)



You deserve every bit of attention there pal.


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> We are having a Sushi Chef present during the cocktail hour so he was there preparing some rolls and sushimi for us..Which was awesome
> 
> alot of the food that will be served during the cocktail hour and the three main dishes we are serving out guests filet mignon, chicken and a chilean sea bass
> 
> 
> best advice for sleep .....nyquil!!!!!!!!!!!!


We are thinking of having a sushi roller as well for cocktail hour ..you will have to tell me how it goes over  We will def. have the 3 choices as filet mignon, chicken wellington and some sort of fish..i am already looking forward to the tastings loL!



monymony3471 said:


> I put my grumpy shirt for a reason.  I am *UP 2 pounds*.  Hugh????
> 
> Usually my cycles don't make a difference in my weight.  Maybe this time it is an issue, since I should be on it anyday now.  I've never been regular.  EVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday we will both be in MK.  Other than our 2pm ressie at the Plaza, we will be available.


I hear that +2 as well...ugh. I know my food hasn't been great..but i have worked out pretty darn hard every day since saturday...ah well...mayeb i will suck it up and be better about cals next week and see something i like! i love the way my muscles are feeling/ looking though..so the working out is doing SOMETHING good for me.


----------



## LMO429

MA pigletfan said:


> We are thinking of having a sushi roller as well for cocktail hour ..you will have to tell me how it goes over  We will def. have the 3 choices as filet mignon, chicken wellington and some sort of fish..i am already looking forward to the tastings loL!
> 
> 
> I hear that +2 as well...ugh. I know my food hasn't been great..but i have worked out pretty darn hard every day since saturday...ah well...mayeb i will suck it up and be better about cals next week and see something i like! i love the way my muscles are feeling/ looking though..so the working out is doing SOMETHING good for me.



I made some Priority Seating for our Disneyland Trip

tues oct 9th arrive

Wednesday October 8 our Disneyland Day: 8:20 Story Teller Cafe 1:10 Blue Bayoue..and we made 5pm ESPN reservations (in case the Mets are in the Playoffs)

Thursday Oct 9th : Our california adventure day: 110 lunch at Wine County Tratorria
7pm Tortilla Joes

Friday Oct 10 ...back to disneyland and california adventure for anything we missed....Dinner Napa Rose 8pm

Saturday...we will still be there but i didnt make any dininig...yet...going to just wing it

I have to admit that with the exception of our PS on the Wed..i have a feeling we will not be making the rest of them..I found it alot harder to make a plan for disneyland...im thinking after the wed and thurs will probably would have seen most of everything anyway and just go back the fri and sat to catch up on the stuff we missed


----------



## dwheatl

I am down 1.4. I was doing better earlier in the week, but had 2 parties to go to. And AF was kind enough to avoid my vacation days and showed up Wednesday. So overall, the 1.4 is pretty good. I just have to hang in there this week to see the rest of the weight I would have lost if AF weren't here.

UM - Take the 7 lbs. Awesome loss, girlie!



WI_DisneyFan said:


> Well anyway, I am a happy little Peep today.  First off, I *lost 1.2 pounds *this week.  But that's not the best part.  I reach two big personal milestones with those 1.2 pounds.  First, I went under 160 (159.8 to be exact) for the first time that I can remember.  Although, that is sorta bittersweet since my original goal weight was 155, and this just reinforces the fact that I'm a lot further away from where I want to be than 4.8 pounds.  But I'm not letting that bring me down today.  The other milestone is I've reached 80 pounds lost since my highest weight ever of 240.  A few other pertinent numbers:
> 
> *Total percent of weight lost: *33.42%
> *Starting BMI: *36.5 (Obese)
> *Current BMI: *24.3 (Normal)
> *Weight lost since joining here in 2007: *56.2 pounds
> *Weight lost in 2008: *19.4 pounds
> 
> Now, it is not like me at all to brag about accomplishments, because after all pride is one of the 7 deadly sins.  And quite frankly, I simply hate the attention.  But I just had to tell someone, and I thought y'all would appreciate it more than most.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Woo hoo, Mr. Aaron! WTG! A friend told me that pride is the opposite of humility, and humility is the honest acknowledgment of your strengths and weaknesses. I think you do very well with that, so although you have pride in your accomplishment, you are not being boastful or proud in a bad way. 
If I was close by, and your wife didn't mind, I'd give you a big hug (and my arms could probably reach around you).



LMO429 said:


> I made some Priority Seating for our Disneyland Trip
> 
> tues oct 9th arrive
> 
> Wednesday October 8 our Disneyland Day: 8:20 Story Teller Cafe 1:10 Blue Bayoue..and we made 5pm ESPN reservations (in case the Mets are in the Playoffs)
> 
> Thursday Oct 9th : Our california adventure day: 110 lunch at Wine County Tratorria
> 7pm Tortilla Joes
> 
> Friday Oct 10 ...back to disneyland and california adventure for anything we missed....Dinner Napa Rose 8pm
> 
> Saturday...we will still be there but i didnt make any dininig...yet...going to just wing it
> 
> I have to admit that with the exception of our PS on the Wed..i have a feeling we will not be making the rest of them..I found it alot harder to make a plan for disneyland...im thinking after the wed and thurs will probably would have seen most of everything anyway and just go back the fri and sat to catch up on the stuff we missed



Sounds great! I was just looking at the link on MommaU4's TR that shows the decorations at DL in Oct. You are so lucky that you will be there then. Here's the link: http://www.family-vacation-getaways-...-Pumpkins.html
And here's the link to Beth's TR: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1893156   It's awesome.

I need to get ready to go into work now. I'm setting up the classroom.


----------



## mommaU4

UtahMama said:


> *
> MommU4*- Not ignoring your question about vitamins. I'm a Flinstones Chewable kind of gal so I'm not the best to advise.
> 
> I also take a Calcium, a Krill Oil (fish oil), and some Arbonne skin vitamins


Thanks. And ummm, I've been taking the Flintstones vitamins too!  That's why I thought I'd ask. I'm not sure they are cutting it for me. Although I really hate the thought of giving them up. LOL




dwheatl said:


> My ob/gyn said the cheap multi-vitamins are about as good as anything. He said to get something with iron, and pretty much 100% of the standard vitamins. Anything more, he said, is just expensive pee.


Expensive pee....  
Okay, thanks. I know I am not getting enough iron, so I'll keep that in mind. 





DisneyLaura said:


> I actually still take a prenatal vitamin because DD2 still nurses once or twice a day but I probably don't need too (trying to ween her but not going too well)  I also take Omega 3 (midwife told me too) and then I take a acidophilus (for yeast issues I have).  I think any multivitamin is fine for you.  I use all products from Melaluca (it's all chemical free products).


Welcome back! And thanks for that info. 





dwheatl said:


> Sounds great! I was just looking at the link on MommaU4's TR that shows the decorations at DL in Oct. You are so lucky that you will be there then. Here's the link: http://www.family-vacation-getaways-...-Pumpkins.html
> And here's the link to Beth's TR: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1893156   It's awesome.


The Halloween decorations are really cool. I love looking at them so the family vacations link is a good one to check out. As for my PTR, it's just a lot of babble right now with a few pics thrown in.   But while I'm there I plan to take tons of photos of the Halloween decorations. 




OKay, now to get down to business. Congrats to all those who lost or maintained this week!! Way to go!!!!!  

I went from 232.8 down to 230.2 so that's a loss of *-2.6* pounds. I was really hoping to break into the 220's this week, but oh well. That just gives me something to look forward to for next Friday. 

Have a wonderful week-end everyone!!!


----------



## DisneyObsession

Look what I got in the mail yesterday...






This trip is becoming more and more a reality every day!!! I am sooooo excited!!!!    

I also bought tickets for MNSSHP on Sept 23rd this morning! I am bringing my Passporter to work tonight to plan our days!


----------



## DisneyObsession

I'm a samer this week....oh well. Aunt Flo istopped by today here as well, so I'm not complaining. Could be worse. My eating hasn't been great, but not horrendous either. Next week I'll be down again...promise!

Wanted to do WATP today, but the TV went to the "TV Dr." on Tues and it appears it's terminal. Poor thing isn't coming back.  Guess I'm going TV shopping tomorrow.   (secretly doing this... )

Aaron...Awesome on the weight loss. You have proven that sticking with it is the key!!!! WTG!  

Wendy..Keep the 7 lbs!! You are a losing machine and getting sexier every day!!!  (How's Misty? Haven't seen her around in a long time. Tell her I said HI!!) 

Monica...I am impressed that you walk/run the track while DS is at football. When my DS was playing, we Moms would just sit around on lawn chairs talking!   Keep up the good work!

I am heading to work tonight and have been watching my DGS since 7:30, so I think I will try to nap a little before DD comes to pick him up.


----------



## monymony3471

Ok,

Wendy you are still one hot rocking chick!  WTG 7 pounds WOOT! WOOT! How long does the exercise thing take to make me lose weight?  I am eating good.  

Aaron you are so deserving of your accomplishments, it couldn't happen to a nicer person.  I did not read a smidge of negativeness in any of that.  I was just too happy for you and feeling all of your goodness.  Congrats.



My thyroid is good.  I'm just going crazy trying to figure the next step.  My OB suggested an Ear Nose and Throat specialist.  Ok, I have an apt next week.


I'm about to go to Tim's Oncologist apt with him.  Decisions to make.  More surgery.

Then I am taking him out to a movie and dinner for a date.  We really need and deserve one.

I am up for the green tea challenge.  But I read it too late so I will start tomorrow.

And,

I am in the last 100 pages of Breaking Dawn.  When I'm done who can I talk to, so not to ruin it for anyone else? 
Peace Out!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

My first weigh in! Can't write it in red as I'm typing on my phone at a hotel, but I am -2 lbs! Am pleased because auntie flo also arrived here today, but a tiny bit disappointed as I have done an hours exercise every day since Sunday!    Sunday I ran in the treadmill, Monday I did an hours aerobics, tuesday 20 mins treadmill and40 mins toning, Wednesday 40 mins tredmill and 20 mins toning, and last night a mix of aerobics and toning. Was hoping that might shift 3-4 Lbs but I know I should be grateful! 

Will be lucky to maintain the next 2 weeks. Am at a wedding this weekend and have already drank too much, and going away to Cornwall next weekend! Oh well!!

I am up for the green tea challenge!!  Yuck!!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Wow, that sounds so elegant!  I'm used to the classic Wisconsin (and maybe Midwest) wedding meal - broasted chicken and beef tips, and sometimes ham.  I can't tell you how many times I've eaten that at a wedding.
> 
> 
> Usually I'd be all for that kind of challenge.  But my normal "wake up juice" is a big mug of cold water.  So I don't think substituting green tea would do me a whole lot of good.
> 
> Well anyway, I am a happy little Peep today.  First off, I *lost 1.2 pounds *this week.  But that's not the best part.  I reach two big personal milestones with those 1.2 pounds.  First, I went under 160 (159.8 to be exact) for the first time that I can remember.  Although, that is sorta bittersweet since my original goal weight was 155, and this just reinforces the fact that I'm a lot further away from where I want to be than 4.8 pounds.  But I'm not letting that bring me down today.  The other milestone is I've reached 80 pounds lost since my highest weight ever of 240.  A few other pertinent numbers:
> 
> *Total percent of weight lost: *33.42%
> *Starting BMI: *36.5 (Obese)
> *Current BMI: *24.3 (Normal)
> *Weight lost since joining here in 2007: *56.2 pounds
> *Weight lost in 2008: *19.4 pounds
> 
> Now, it is not like me at all to brag about accomplishments, because after all pride is one of the 7 deadly sins.  And quite frankly, I simply hate the attention.  But I just had to tell someone, and I thought y'all would appreciate it more than most.
> 
> Of course, I'm setting myself up for a big letdown next week since karma will probably come back and bite me in the butt.  But at least for one day, I am happy.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> (Oh yeah, and I realized that I forgot to post last week's Labor Day challenge update.  So I'll post last week's and this week's together.)



     You are truly an inspiration!



DisneyLaura said:


> If I can't sleep at night I do a hot bath and read



Thanks Laura, Ive got a few good books ive yet to read so I'll try this tonight



monymony3471 said:


> Ok,
> 
> Wendy you are still one hot rocking chick!  WTG 7 pounds WOOT! WOOT! How long does the exercise thing take to make me lose weight?  I am eating good.
> 
> Aaron you are so deserving of your accomplishments, it couldn't happen to a nicer person.  I did not read a smidge of negativeness in any of that.  I was just too happy for you and feeling all of your goodness.  Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> My thyroid is good.  I'm just going crazy trying to figure the next step.  My OB suggested an Ear Nose and Throat specialist.  Ok, I have an apt next week.
> 
> 
> I'm about to go to Tim's Oncologist apt with him.  Decisions to make.  More surgery.
> 
> Then I am taking him out to a movie and dinner for a date.  We really need and deserve one.
> 
> I am up for the green tea challenge.  But I read it too late so I will start tomorrow.
> 
> And,
> 
> I am in the last 100 pages of Breaking Dawn.  When I'm done who can I talk to, so not to ruin it for anyone else?
> Peace Out!



Monica  for the decisions you have to make. You know my good thoughts are coming your way.

Well in my last weigh in before the big day I am *-1lb* I'll take it!  

Im hoping for an early-ish night tonight and a good sleep - its my Hen Party tomorrow!  

Hope everyones having a great day.


----------



## LMO429

DisneyObsession said:


> Look what I got in the mail yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This trip is becoming more and more a reality every day!!! I am sooooo excited!!!!
> 
> I also bought tickets for MNSSHP on Sept 23rd this morning! I am bringing my Passporter to work tonight to plan our days!



I love it when the Magical Express tags come in the mail...its so exciting!!!!!!!  

it's scary how aunt flo is visiting so many of the peeps around the same time!


----------



## dwheatl

Good news! The dr. called while I was in the middle of having a filling replaced, but I made Brian bring in the phone (our dentist is a church friend and very understanding). They said the ultrasound gave them a better picture, and that it's nothing to worry about for now, and come back in 6 months. I am going to have to swipe some of the kids Clearasil. Between the stress, the heat, and AF, my chin is broken out. I'll have to tell DH it's like he's kissing a teenage girl.


DisneyGalUK said:


> Im hoping for an early-ish night tonight and a good sleep - its my Hen Party tomorrow!
> Hope everyones having a great day.


 Have a good time with the hens! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't drink too much!


----------



## UtahMama

*Dweatl-* OH Thank God! Fabulous news!!!!  Ok, BREATHE! 




DisneyObsession said:


> Wendy..Keep the 7 lbs!! You are a losing machine and getting sexier every day!!!  (How's Misty? Haven't seen her around in a long time. Tell her I said HI!!)


I AM! J/k. Misty is awesome. She's busy on the Twilight Moms forum and playing with her new Cricut Expression mama-toy! Still plodding along in her weight loss quest. 

And...take me with youuuuu!  



monymony3471 said:


> Ok,
> 
> Wendy you are still one hot rocking chick!  WTG 7 pounds WOOT! WOOT! How long does the exercise thing take to make me lose weight?  I am eating good.
> 
> 
> My thyroid is good.  I'm just going crazy trying to figure the next step.  My OB suggested an Ear Nose and Throat specialist.  Ok, I have an apt next week.
> 
> Then I am taking him out to a movie and dinner for a date.  We really need and deserve one.
> 
> I am up for the green tea challenge.  But I read it too late so I will start tomorrow.
> 
> And,
> 
> I am in the last 100 pages of Breaking Dawn.  When I'm done who can I talk to, so not to ruin it for anyone else?
> Peace Out!


1. Glad you asked! I have been working out BIG TIME since July 1st. A little weight loss here an there. "Samed". Even gained. FINALLY it's paying off. Now, listen, I noticed within 2 weeks my body was toning. Also around 2-3 weeks, definition in my arms, shoulders, and back (note, I didn't say bummocks, grrrr!). This is 30-60 mins. of hardish cardio (varies to keep it fun) and at least 1- 1 1/2 hours big-boy weight training. I have a lot of flabby skin after my 100 pound previous weight loss, hence the desire to gain some muscle and burn some seriously stubborn saddlebag/butt fat. I also do a minimum of 100 crunches every day (your abs are the only ones you can work every day) sometimes with an added 60 pounds. Starting to get some cut lines in my stomach/obliques. I want to still be soft and feminine but with definition and wayyyy more toned. Sorry, that was more than you wanted!

2. Great news for you too! I'm so happy for you! Enjoy your date  with your man!

3. I did well on the green tea challenge today...I also got some green tea that has some "helpful"  herbs. It's gong to take some getting used to! But for the sake of science, I'm willing to be our guinea pig   (Believe me, I'm not really a tea fan so I'm taking one for the team!)

So far, I've pee't a lot more today than usual. Hmmmm.


----------



## punkin413

just checking in.  it's been crazy today so i haven't had time to catch up.  i did see the danielle got good news from the doctor.....that's so good to hear!   

i'm not weighing in today because i feel like doo doo.  AF arrived today and i'm bloated like a stuck pig......WAY more than usual.  no idea why.  anyway, i knew that wouldn't help.  

oh, and i bought some green tea today to see if it helps with these stubborn last few pounds that won't go anywhere!  although i'm not going to start it until AF is gone - if it makes you pee more, that's REALLY annoying during that time of the month!


----------



## DisneyObsession

OK...I'm jumping on the Green Tea bandwagon! Starting tomorrow I will be drinking it in the morning and brewing some to drink iced at work!  I do think it will help with Flo's bloat too! 

I am tired after work and want to eat, but will head to bed instead! Sweet Dreams All!!!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Danielle -  Fantastic news from the doctor  
 the picture of the hens  I will try not to drink so much, but those cocktails are hard to resist..... Im not a big drinker, so it only takes one or two to knock me over! Hopefully I'll have some pictures to post tomorrow or Monday!

DisneyObsession -  on the tickets!

Wendy -  You ROCK on the exercise! I can only dream of big-boy weights!

Everyone -  Hope you're having a great day!


----------



## LMO429

DisneyGalUK said:


> Danielle -  Fantastic news from the doctor
> the picture of the hens  I will try not to drink so much, but those cocktails are hard to resist..... Im not a big drinker, so it only takes one or two to knock me over! Hopefully I'll have some pictures to post tomorrow or Monday!
> 
> DisneyObsession -  on the tickets!
> 
> Wendy -  You ROCK on the exercise! I can only dream of big-boy weights!
> 
> Everyone -  Hope you're having a great day!



WOW!!!! 6 days till the wedding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

LMO429 said:


> WOW!!!! 6 days till the wedding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I cant believe it!! My ticker surprises me every time I log in!  
Yours will be here before you know it!


----------



## LMO429

DisneyGalUK said:


> I cant believe it!! My ticker surprises me every time I log in!
> Yours will be here before you know it!





Isnt it crazy how fast time goes ..we booked the hall and set the date in June 07 and its almost here already

i just got done working out and the whole time i kept telling myself "6 wks till the wedding!"


----------



## DisneyObsession

I  weddings!!!! Can't wait to see pics of you two gorgeous brides!!!

I'm alone for the weekend, but don't have much planned. I am having 2 GF's over tomorrow for lunch, so I am cooking healthy...chicken cacciatore over egg noodles, broccoli, cauliflower & carrotts and strawberries over angelfood cake for dessert. It's been awhile since I have cooked a "full" meal, so I am looking forward to it.

Off to shower & go food shopping.

HEY AARON! Where's he Labor Day Challenge stats??  I'm curious where I stand...I can't remember. Thanks!!!


----------



## monymony3471

Hey!

Even though there was no football practice I went to the track and added another 12 laps for the week.  

Total laps so far, (I may get up real early tomorrow and do some) 52!


At the oncologist yesterday I think we got some good news.  

Tim has to have surgery to remove this lesion and part of the rib so it can be sent to pathology so we know exactly what we are dealing with.  He has smaller ones on some other ribs as well.

Dr. T said, he would be surprised if this is cancer because the lesions he sees from the bone scans are NOT what typical cancer looks like.

I totally misunderstood him when we talked on the phone a few weeks ago.

So, on Monday Dr. C's assistant will call me to tell me when the surgery is.


We had a nice date, saw Tropic Thunder, pretty funny.  DO NOT take kids to see that one.

Then we went to a Japanese Steak House.  I've never been to one and I thought it was fabulous.  

Tomorrow we are having the big back yard birthday party for 3 kdis.

I've been cleaning the house and now it's nap time and break time.

I think tomorrow we are telling them about WDW.  I'll add it to the TR if we do.


----------



## dwheatl

That sounds good, Mony. Keeping you and Tim and the kids in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> I made some Priority Seating for our Disneyland Trip
> 
> tues oct 9th arrive
> 
> Wednesday October 8 our Disneyland Day: 8:20 Story Teller Cafe 1:10 Blue Bayoue..and we made 5pm ESPN reservations (in case the Mets are in the Playoffs)
> 
> Thursday Oct 9th : Our california adventure day: 110 lunch at Wine County Tratorria
> 7pm Tortilla Joes
> 
> Friday Oct 10 ...back to disneyland and california adventure for anything we missed....Dinner Napa Rose 8pm
> 
> Saturday...we will still be there but i didnt make any dininig...yet...going to just wing it
> 
> I have to admit that with the exception of our PS on the Wed..i have a feeling we will not be making the rest of them..I found it alot harder to make a plan for disneyland...im thinking after the wed and thurs will probably would have seen most of everything anyway and just go back the fri and sat to catch up on the stuff we missed


sounds good! we need to do that still...I think i will try calling tommorow. I THINK we might even check out the trick or treat party as well..since fantasmic is not going to be open for shows when we are there, what else is there to do on a Thursday night?! lol!



dwheatl said:


> Good news! The dr. called while I was in the middle of having a filling replaced, but I made Brian bring in the phone (our dentist is a church friend and very understanding). They said the ultrasound gave them a better picture, and that it's nothing to worry about for now, and come back in 6 months. I am going to have to swipe some of the kids Clearasil. Between the stress, the heat, and AF, my chin is broken out. I'll have to tell DH it's like he's kissing a teenage girl.
> Have a good time with the hens!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't drink too much!


YAY for that news!! That is wonderful..i LOVE the hen pic ..chickens crack me up   



monymony3471 said:


> At the oncologist yesterday I think we got some good news.
> .



  GREAT to hear..i will keep you in my thoughts... 

SO..i am LOVING the new gym..i have gone and ACTUALLY sweated 6 out of the last 7 days ( the exception was Wed..and i at least took the dog for a good walk )..i just love it there. I know if i stick with it i will def. see and feel results..i just have to! I keep watching all these wedding shows and it just makes me realize how i "need" to look my best for the big day and that this extra 30 lbs is NOT going to be attending my wedding.lol!


----------



## punkin413

monymony3471 said:


> At the oncologist yesterday I think we got some good news.



good to hear!  keep us posted. 



MA pigletfan said:


> SO..i am LOVING the new gym..i have gone and ACTUALLY sweated 6 out of the last 7 days ( the exception was Wed..and i at least took the dog for a good walk )..i just love it there. I know if i stick with it i will def. see and feel results..i just have to! I keep watching all these wedding shows and it just makes me realize how i "need" to look my best for the big day and that this extra 30 lbs is NOT going to be attending my wedding.lol!



great!  remember to do your cardio AFTER any weight training.  you'll burn more calories that way because your body will already be in calorie-burning mode after you do weights!

we babysat for a friend of mine this afternoon......i'm EXHAUSTED!     when you're not used to having kids it really wears you out.  one was 5 and the other was 2.  they watched peter pan for, oh, about 5 minutes then they were hungry, thirsty and bored.  luckily i remembered i had a supply of glow necklaces i keep for disney trips and i gave them a tube....kept them busy for the next two hours!  bless the dollar bin at target!   

we also went to the grocery store and i didn't pay attention to the pringles that ray picked out (i don't eat them - he does).  well, i was unloading the groceries and i noticed he got the sour cream and onion "free" pringles.  i asked him why and he said so that i could have some.  very sweet thought, but aren't those the one that have something in them that warn of anal leakage???


----------



## ArielSRL

I have been MIA for two weeks due to going back to work and working twelve hour days. I did not post my weight Friday 8/8 because I went off the diet due to my crazy schedule and drinking too much Mtn Dew to stay awake during all those pre-planning teacher's meetings b/c I did not go to bed on time the night before b/c I have yet to get back into the school routine. I didn't even weigh. I didn't post this Friday b/c I forgot to weigh. Hopefully I'll remember next Friday and hopefully I'll be back on a good sleep schedule and diet routine. I really have to start working out with weights again - stopped due to surgery on 7/7 and haven't started back - b/c I'm developing bat wings!!!!!!  

Anyway, I hope everyone lost a TON of weight while I was gone! I so missed the Dis!


----------



## ArielSRL

punkin413 said:


> i asked him why and he said so that i could have some.  very sweet thought, but aren't those the one that have something in them that warn of anal leakage???



OMG!  That is friggin hilarious!!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

DisneyGalUK said:


> Wendy -  You ROCK on the exercise! I can only dream of big-boy weights!


WHY do I always "go there"???  ALWAYS! 
Really, I seem so normal, don't I?  



monymony3471 said:


> Hey!
> 
> Even though there was no football practice I went to the track and added another 12 laps for the week.
> 
> Total laps so far, (I may get up real early tomorrow and do some) 52!
> 
> 
> At the oncologist yesterday I think we got some good news.
> 
> Tim has to have surgery to remove this lesion and part of the rib so it can be sent to pathology so we know exactly what we are dealing with.  He has smaller ones on some other ribs as well.
> 
> Dr. T said, he would be surprised if this is cancer because the lesions he sees from the bone scans are NOT what typical cancer looks like.
> 
> I totally misunderstood him when we talked on the phone a few weeks ago.
> 
> So, on Monday Dr. C's assistant will call me to tell me when the surgery is.
> 
> 
> We had a nice date, saw Tropic Thunder, pretty funny.  DO NOT take kids to see that one.
> 
> Then we went to a Japanese Steak House.  I've never been to one and I thought it was fabulous.
> 
> Tomorrow we are having the big back yard birthday party for 3 kdis.
> 
> I've been cleaning the house and now it's nap time and break time.
> 
> I think tomorrow we are telling them about WDW.  I'll add it to the TR if we do.


Yeahhhh! 
I'm crossing threads here: (LOL)
Are ya done yet with Breaking Dawn? I am! I'm dying to discuss too! 


punkin413 said:


> remember to do your cardio AFTER any weight training.  you'll burn more calories that way because your body will already be in calorie-burning mode after you do weights!
> 
> 
> we also went to the grocery store and i didn't pay attention to the pringles that ray picked out (i don't eat them - he does).  well, i was unloading the groceries and i noticed he got the sour cream and onion "free" pringles.  i asked him why and he said so that i could have some.  very sweet thought, but aren't those the one that have something in them that warn of anal leakage???


I do that! Cardio AFTER big-boy weights!

And...

RUN from the Pringles Free!!!!
While standing in line for Pirates of the Carribean last year, I popped open a can of them. Heyyyy, they're semi healthy, I told myself. 

By the end of the ride, I had to sqeeeeeeeze my bummocks to get to a bathroom URGENTLY!


----------



## dwheatl

UtahMama said:


> Are ya done yet with Breaking Dawn? I am! I'm dying to discuss too!
> 
> 
> 
> RUN from the Pringles Free!!!!
> While standing in line for Pirates of the Carribean last year, *I popped open* a can of them. Heyyyy, they're semi healthy, I told myself.
> 
> By the end of the ride, I had to sqeeeeeeeze my bummocks to get to a bathroom URGENTLY!



I'm only half-way through. Why am I online now? I need to be reading.

I read that as "*I pooped open*!" Had to go back and read it again.

We took some borrowed kids to Great America today. They were OK, but Dawn, make sure any baby you have goes to Disney early and often. The 5 year old had to be coaxed just to go on the merry-go-round. My kids were ready for Star Tours at age 3. They must be trained! (Sorry to any parents out there with less-than-eager riders. I was just expecting kids like mine who would go on anything).


----------



## DisneyGalUK

LMO429 said:


> Isnt it crazy how fast time goes ..we booked the hall and set the date in June 07 and its almost here already
> 
> i just got done working out and the whole time i kept telling myself "6 wks till the wedding!"



6 Weeks! It will fly by!



monymony3471 said:


> At the oncologist yesterday I think we got some good news.



Thats great  for you and Tim.



punkin413 said:


> but aren't those the one that have something in them that warn of anal leakage???



Oh my! That sounds like something that I want NOTHING to do with!  



UtahMama said:


> By the end of the ride, I had to sqeeeeeeeze my bummocks to get to a bathroom URGENTLY!



Bummocks!  

Well peeps, a great night was had by all at the Hen Party! We drank, danced and were generally silly (in a good way!) I'll post a silly photo for anyone thats interested! 






Thats me in the black and white dress with the veil on (obviously!!)


----------



## LMO429

DisneyGalUK said:


> 6 Weeks! It will fly by!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats great  for you and Tim.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my! That sounds like something that I want NOTHING to do with!
> 
> 
> 
> Bummocks!
> 
> Well peeps, a great night was had by all at the Hen Party! We drank, danced and were generally silly (in a good way!) I'll post a silly photo for anyone thats interested!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats me in the black and white dress with the veil on (obviously!!)



Ooohhh You had your "Hen Party" I think it's the equivalent to our Bachelorette Parties we have here!! How Fun???  Send more pictures and what you did...

I had my "all girls family bachelorette party at WDW" this past May..It was a fabulous 8 days I went with my mom, 5 aunts and 2 girl cousins..it was an amazing trip

My bridesmaids are taking me to Atlantic City next weekend for my Bachelorette Party.. We are staying at The Water Club at the Borgata..check it out it looks amazing! my girlfriends plan an awesome weekend for me  

www.thewaterclubhotel.com


----------



## DisneyObsession

DisneyGalUK said:


> Well peeps, a great night was had by all at the Hen Party! We drank, danced and were generally silly (in a good way!) I'll post a silly photo for anyone thats interested!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats me in the black and white dress with the veil on (obviously!!)



Looks like you had LOTS of fun!!!!  can't believe the wedding is in 5 days!!! Need pics afterwards to see how beautiful you are!!!!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

LMO429 said:


> Ooohhh You had your "Hen Party" I think it's the equivalent to our Bachelorette Parties we have here!! How Fun???  Send more pictures and what you did...
> 
> I had my "all girls family bachelorette party at WDW" this past May..It was a fabulous 8 days I went with my mom, 5 aunts and 2 girl cousins..it was an amazing trip
> 
> My bridesmaids are taking me to Atlantic City next weekend for my Bachelorette Party.. We are staying at The Water Club at the Borgata..check it out it looks amazing! my girlfriends plan an awesome weekend for me
> 
> www.thewaterclubhotel.com



There were 21 of us altogether, we went out for a meal and drinks and then went to the races - I broke even with my bets so that was very good!, then we had more drinks and dancing! It was a wonderful night and everyone really enjoyed it! Im uploading more pictures tonight and tomorrow from mine and my Aunts cameras, so I'll post more as soon as I can!
The hotel in Atlantic City looks AMAZING!! You are going to have so much fun there!



DisneyObsession said:


> Looks like you had LOTS of fun!!!!  can't believe the wedding is in 5 days!!! Need pics afterwards to see how beautiful you are!!!!



 Thankyou! I cant believe its 5 days either! I will definately post wedding pictures as soon as I have them!


----------



## punkin413

dwheatl said:


> We took some borrowed kids to Great America today. They were OK, but Dawn, make sure any baby you have goes to Disney early and often. The 5 year old had to be coaxed just to go on the merry-go-round. My kids were ready for Star Tours at age 3. They must be trained! (Sorry to any parents out there with less-than-eager riders. I was just expecting kids like mine who would go on anything).



i don't plan on "forcing" my child on rides but i hope he/she is an early rider like me and my siblings were!  my dad pretty much forced us on rides and -- shocking, i know -- we turned out okay!  plus now i'm really not afraid to try anything when it comes to riding stuff.  my little brother rode that ginormous slide at wet n wild - i think it's called derstuka or something like that - at 5 years old!     but i'm glad my dad did that with us because we ended up having fun on ALL the rides we were scared of.



DisneyGalUK said:


> Well peeps, a great night was had by all at the Hen Party! We drank, danced and were generally silly (in a good way!) I'll post a silly photo for anyone thats interested!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats me in the black and white dress with the veil on (obviously!!)



sounds like fun!!!  if you want to post more pics i'd definitely be interested in seeing some!  i love pictures.


----------



## UtahMama

dwheatl said:


> I read that as "*I pooped open*!" Had to go back and read it again.
> 
> We took some borrowed kids to Great America today. They were OK, but Dawn, make sure any baby you have goes to Disney early and often. The 5 year old had to be coaxed just to go on the merry-go-round. My kids were ready for Star Tours at age 3. They must be trained! (Sorry to any parents out there with less-than-eager riders. I was just expecting kids like mine who would go on anything).



Well...either word, POPed or POOPed, works well in this case!  
Although I wont force a child to ride, I figure if they're tall enough to safely ride a "biggie", then gentle encouragement-skillz are employed. If they are scared, then I back off and we ride share. 

My Norah who turns 4 next week, is honestly FEARLESS on rides. I've taken her on any ride she was able...Haunted Mansion, Pirates, Snow White, Matterhorn (when tall enough), ETC., since she was itty-bitty. 

This last trip, she went on Tower of Terror and was mildly concerned. 
Now, DS19 would didn't want to go on the biggies until he was in Jr. High and friends were present.  

I hate when parents DRAG kids onto "scary" rides. Or, almost as bad, the bully parents. 



DisneyGalUK said:


> http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn311/KellySmoobles/HenNight004.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Thats me in the black and white dress with the veil on (obviously!!)



OMGosh! Never heard of a Hen Party! How fun! 
You look so cute! I can't wait to see wedding pictures!



LMO429 said:


> I had my "all girls family bachelorette party at WDW" this past May..It was a fabulous 8 days I went with my mom, 5 aunts and 2 girl cousins..it was an amazing trip
> 
> My bridesmaids are taking me to Atlantic City next weekend for my Bachelorette Party.. We are staying at The Water Club at the Borgata..check it out it looks amazing! my girlfriends plan an awesome weekend for me
> 
> www.thewaterclubhotel.com


Beautiful! 
Can't wait! I love weddings!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

UtahMama said:


> Banana Dancing today!
> 
> This exercise-thing WORKS!
> 
> Based on my multi-weighted day last week (and a good reason to not weigh more than once on Fridays  ) I've lost between 5-7 pounds!
> 
> Can we just say 7?
> 
> I'm SO jealous of all the WDW goers!
> 
> *Punkin*- Thanks for the Juice Plus info. Seems like a great supplement!



7lb in a week!! You are my hero!


----------



## dwheatl

UtahMama said:


> I hate when parents DRAG kids onto "scary" rides. Or, almost as bad, the bully parents.


 We  took our little ones on anything they could ride before they knew there was anything to be afraid of (like HM). Julia got scared on Alice in Wonderland, because of the screaming queen. We started calling the queen fathead, and that made Julia laugh, and then she loved to ride it. Same with Brendan and the whale on Pinocchio. We made jokes about it, and that reassured him, and then he was fine with the ride. 
When we were at Blizzard Beach, there was a mom dangling her child over one of those huge, straight down slides. The kind that when I go down, as I sit I ask myself why I am going on. The poor kid was flailing and crying. IMO, that was borderline abuse. Thank God the lifeguard finally told the mom she couldn't put the kid on the slide, and they had to walk back down the line.


----------



## UtahMama

dwheatl said:


> We  took our little ones on anything they could ride before they knew there was anything to be afraid of (like HM). Julia got scared on Alice in Wonderland, because of the screaming queen. We started calling the queen fathead, and that made Julia laugh, and then she loved to ride it. Same with Brendan and the whale on Pinocchio. We made jokes about it, and that reassured him, and then he was fine with the ride.
> When we were at Blizzard Beach, there was a mom dangling her child over one of those huge, straight down slides. The kind that when I go down, as I sit I ask myself why I am going on. The poor kid was flailing and crying. IMO, that was borderline abuse. Thank God the lifeguard finally told the mom she couldn't put the kid on the slide, and they had to walk back down the line.


UGH! I hate that! 2 years ago, a momzilla MADE her DD ride TOT and this poor girl was terrified. I didn't want to scream (like we all do...with delight!) to scare her worse!  


Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> 7lb in a week!! You are my hero!


Awww, thank you! It was more like 5 ish but technically 7   after "big potty".  (LOL! I can't believe I just told you guys THAT!)


----------



## ArielSRL

UtahMama said:


> Awww, thank you! It was more like 5 ish but technically 7   after "big potty".  (LOL! I can't believe I just told you guys THAT!)


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi All! 

I have been MIA the last week. I didn't weigh in this week because I was in Iowa at the other house. I think I did OK with eating not the greatest but not super bad. Except we had Olive Garden one night to reward the kids for working so hard at the house. 

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## DisneyObsession

UtahMama said:


> UGH! I hate that! 2 years ago, a momzilla MADE her DD ride TOT and this poor girl was terrified. I didn't want to scream (like we all do...with delight!) to scare her worse!
> 
> 
> Awww, thank you! It was more like 5 ish but technically 7   after "big potty".  (LOL! I can't believe I just told you guys THAT!)



Of course you told us!!!  That's what we do here!!! 

I don't understand why a parent would subject their children to something they are obviously afraid of.  Would they want to do something that terrified them????? How about a room full of spiders for someone terrified of spiders????


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps!

Well the weekend is over..my pattern has typically been that I eat bad on the weekends fri sat and sunday well this weekend was a HUGE improvement because sunday was the only day that i really cheated per say..so i guess i am making progress.


I go back to work and school today..so maybe my routine will become a little better and i will be out of the summer mode ...i cant believe i was off for 3 months and it went soooo fast!


----------



## myrsfmly

Sorry I too have been MIA for awhile.  Forgot to weigh in...not good I know.  I leave on Thursday and the last minute panic of all the stuff I planned to do to get ready but ran out of time for is freaking me out... *3 days and counting!!! *


----------



## DisneyObsession

For those of you interested, I have completed my TR, "Disney Chix Do Disney by Land & Sea".    You can get there through the link in my signature. 

Thanks to all of you who have been reading and commenting. I hope you have been enjoying reading as much as I enjoyed being there!


----------



## MA pigletfan

punkin413 said:


> great!  remember to do your cardio AFTER any weight training.  you'll burn more calories that way because your body will already be in calorie-burning mode after you do weights!
> 
> :


OOOH good pointer!!! I always do it after cardio for some reason..i will certainly change that up starting today..thanks!



UtahMama said:


> RUN from the Pringles Free!!!!
> While standing in line for Pirates of the Carribean last year, I popped open a can of them. Heyyyy, they're semi healthy, I told myself.
> 
> By the end of the ride, I had to sqeeeeeeeze my bummocks to get to a bathroom URGENTLY!


   OMG...i have been there..NOT FUN!



DisneyObsession said:


> For those of you interested, I have completed my TR, "Disney Chix do Disney by Land & Sea".    You can get there through the link in my signature.
> 
> Thanks to all of you who have been reading and commenting. I hope you have been enjoying reading as much as I enjoyed being there!


I need to catch up on that one !! I have been hanging out on the DL boards alot lately! 

SO....we made some reservations for DL!!!

10/8 arrival day ( coming from 5 days in L.A. with my friend..yay!)...Dinner at Napa Rose
10/9 ( hoping to do Cali Adventure segway tour this morning)..lunch at Blue Bayou
10/10 dinner at Yamabuki ( AND mickey's TOT party!)
10/11 brunch at Goofy's Kitchen 
10/12 departure day...but our flight is not until 8 pmish so we have a good part of the day to play around!


----------



## UtahMama

DisneyObsession said:


> For those of you interested, I have completed my TR, "Disney Chix Do Disney by Land & Sea".    You can get there through the link in my signature.
> 
> Thanks to all of you who have been reading and commenting. I hope you have been enjoying reading as much as I enjoyed being there!



YAY! It was a fun read!

Sad it's over!

It IS a lot of work, I KNOW!

I really want to go on a Disney Cruise someday! (maybe _without_ kids???)


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

LMO429 said:


> WOW!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!! you truly are an inspiration!!!





UtahMama said:


> OH MY GOSH!!!! Since you hate the attention, I'll lay it on thicker!
> 
> That really IS great! Karma needs to lay off next week!!!
> 
> What a fabulous accomplishment Aaron!
> 
> I'm loving that you said you are a "Happy Little Peep"





DisneyLaura said:


> You deserve every bit of attention there pal.





dwheatl said:


> Woo hoo, Mr. Aaron! WTG! A friend told me that pride is the opposite of humility, and humility is the honest acknowledgment of your strengths and weaknesses. I think you do very well with that, so although you have pride in your accomplishment, you are not being boastful or proud in a bad way.
> 
> If I was close by, and your wife didn't mind, I'd give you a big hug (and my arms could probably reach around you).





DisneyObsession said:


> Aaron...Awesome on the weight loss. You have proven that sticking with it is the key!!!! WTG!





monymony3471 said:


> Aaron you are so deserving of your accomplishments, it couldn't happen to a nicer person.  I did not read a smidge of negativeness in any of that.  I was just too happy for you and feeling all of your goodness.  Congrats.





DisneyGalUK said:


> You are truly an inspiration!


Thanks for all of the kind words.  I truly do hate talking about myself, but I'm happy you let me indulge myself a little bit.



DisneyObsession said:


> HEY AARON! Where's he Labor Day Challenge stats??  I'm curious where I stand...I can't remember. Thanks!!!


Coming up!



DisneyGalUK said:


> 6Well peeps, a great night was had by all at the Hen Party! We drank, danced and were generally silly (in a good way!) I'll post a silly photo for anyone thats interested!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats me in the black and white dress with the veil on (obviously!!)


Looks like you had a blast.  And by the way, you look fabulous!  (And on a side note, what would the male equivalent of a "Hen Party" be?  We have bachelor parties or stag parties here.  Would your soon-to-be husband have a Turkey Party?)

All right, here's the Labor Day update from the past two weeks (since I forgot to post it last week).  Let me know if anything seems "off".


----------



## HockeyKat

Hey Aaron... please remove me from the challenge.  This job search has really fouled up my summer plans to eat healthy and exercise!  

I am still around, lurking.   Been terrible lately so don't have much to add.  I think I have gained about 5-7 lbs but I am afraid to look.  I am going to try to stick to it the next 2 weeks before my WDW trip, but as I am in my last 2 weeks here and have lunches, etc., I am not sure how good I will wind up being.


----------



## MA pigletfan

HockeyKat said:


> Hey Aaron... please remove me from the challenge.  This job search has really fouled up my summer plans to eat healthy and exercise!
> 
> I am still around, lurking.   Been terrible lately so don't have much to add.  I think I have gained about 5-7 lbs but I am afraid to look.  I am going to try to stick to it the next 2 weeks before my WDW trip, but as I am in my last 2 weeks here and have lunches, etc., I am not sure how good I will wind up being.



I hear that! Please take me off the challenge as well..i dont know if i jinx myself but everytime i am on a challenge i gain weight..i can't risk it..


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

punkin413 said:


> good to hear!  keep us posted.
> 
> 
> 
> great!  remember to do your cardio AFTER any weight training.  you'll burn more calories that way because your body will already be in calorie-burning mode after you do weights!
> 
> 
> :



Thats really interesting, when I was training to be an aerobic instructor last year we were always taught to do cardio first, and then toning / weights, as your muscles will work harder when they are already warm from the cardio.  But now I can see both sides of the argument!!! 

Maybe after the green tea challenge this week I will swap my workouts around next week to do weights first and see if that makes a difference!!


----------



## punkin413

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Thats really interesting, when I was training to be an aerobic instructor last year we were always taught to do cardio first, and then toning / weights, as your muscles will work harder when they are already warm from the cardio.  But now I can see both sides of the argument!!!



well, i'm no expert by any means.  my best friend is the one who told me that and she's a fitness trainer and does the group fitness classes at my gym.  she also competes in fitness competitions.  (not body building, but fitness)  check her out!   she's the one in the light blue bikini.  yeah, it's sickening.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

punkin413 said:


> well, i'm no expert by any means.  my best friend is the one who told me that and she's a fitness trainer and does the group fitness classes at my gym.  she also competes in fitness competitions.  (not body building, but fitness)  check her out!   she's the one in the light blue bikini.  yeah, it's sickening.



Oh that is sickening!!!!!!!!  I taught 11 exercise classes a week and didn't lose a pound as I saw it as an excuse to stuff my head off!!!!!!!!!! 

I can't say I'm an expert either, I gave it up after three months as I found teaching class really demotivating! Turns out I need to be shouted at, rather than shouting at other people! Never saw that one coming!!! 

I'm definitely going to try it the other way round, never hurts to shake a routine up!!


----------



## punkin413

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Oh that is sickening!!!!!!!!  I taught 11 exercise classes a week and didn't lose a pound as I saw it as an excuse to stuff my head off!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I can't say I'm an expert either, I gave it up after three months as I found teaching class really demotivating! Turns out I need to be shouted at, rather than shouting at other people! Never saw that one coming!!!
> 
> I'm definitely going to try it the other way round, never hurts to shake a routine up!!




honestly anna would be "in shape" even if she didn't really try.  she's one of those naturally thin people.  she was a track star in high school and i think she's just always been in good shape.  she got "soft" after she had her DS in 2004 but as soon as she started working out again a year later she was hard as a rock again.  it comes naturally to her.  if only we all could be so lucky!

i have a question for you guys.  when you have a sore throat/sinus drainage issues, do you just feel like you have to eat more than usual?  when i have an irritated throat i just want to stuff my face because food seems to sooth my throat.  i've been congested for a few days now but mowing the yard yesterday and breathing all that grass just did me in and now i'm miserable and wanting to eat constantly.


----------



## Wonders10

punkin413 said:


> i have a question for you guys.  when you have a sore throat/sinus drainage issues, do you just feel like you have to eat more than usual?  when i have an irritated throat i just want to stuff my face because food seems to sooth my throat.  i've been congested for a few days now but mowing the yard yesterday and breathing all that grass just did me in and now i'm miserable and wanting to eat constantly.



I feel like that when I get a cold...I always think it is because your smell is compromised which then affects your taste buds.  So since you can't really taste your food, you continually want to eat to "taste" something.  When I'm sick I always want really flavorful food...salty chips, fast food, sweets.

Well Peeps - what a day I had!  Today was the 1st day of school.  I'm not treating yet though, just working on my schedule, organizing my room.  And today we had a speech therapy meeting.  But if you all haven't heard, there is this thing called Tropical Storm Fay.   She isn't really heading directly my way, but we will be getting a lot of bad weather so.....school was cancelled for tomorrow!  I don't think the storm will be anything worse than a lot of windy rain, but send PD that it's not bad please.  

Then my mom calls to tell me I had a message at the house from Homegoods and I won some contest or something.  There was a grand opening and I entered for something.  Well I call the woman back, and I won a $1000 giftcard!  How awesome is that?  Perfect timing because I keep seeing little things here and there that I want for my apartment.  And of course I'll treat my mom and DSIL to something.  

Then my mom tells me that my cousin in NY had emergency surgery last night.  She is doing well now, but I guess it was pretty serious.  She had gastric bypass a few years ago and apparently over the weekend her intestines wrapped around her colon!  Not good.  

So lots of information coming my way in a span of about 3 hours.  Crazy.  My plan is to re-join weight watchers on Wednesday night but it may be delayed depending on the weather.  There is also a meeting Thursday night.  I'll just have to see what day is going to work better for me.  I'm actually looking forward to it.  

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## punkin413

Wonders10 said:


> Then my mom calls to tell me I had a message at the house from Homegoods and I won some contest or something.  There was a grand opening and I entered for something.  Well I call the woman back, and I won a $1000 giftcard!  How awesome is that?  Perfect timing because I keep seeing little things here and there that I want for my apartment.  And of course I'll treat my mom and DSIL to something.



   HOW AWESOME!!!


----------



## Wonders10

punkin413 said:


> HOW AWESOME!!!



You don't even understand - I never win anything!  For Christmas, Easter, and birthdays it is tradition that the kids (DB, DSIL and I) get lotto scratch off tickets.  We've done it for years.  DB and DSIL almost always win on at least 1 or 2 of them.  It is rare if I get a free ticket.  My niece who was 6 at the time actually said "oh shannon must have touched that one" when DSIL lost on a scratch off.   For me to win something that I can actually use and has a TON of value for me, especially now, is huge!  So excited to go shopping!


----------



## dwheatl

MA pigletfan said:


> I need to catch up on that one !! I have been hanging out on the DL boards alot lately!
> 
> SO....we made some reservations for DL!!!
> 
> 10/8 arrival day ( coming from 5 days in L.A. with my friend..yay!)...Dinner at Napa Rose
> 10/9 ( hoping to do Cali Adventure segway tour this morning)..lunch at Blue Bayou
> 10/10 dinner at Yamabuki ( AND mickey's TOT party!)
> 10/11 brunch at Goofy's Kitchen
> 10/12 departure day...but our flight is not until 8 pmish so we have a good part of the day to play around!



It looks like I might be there right after you. DH has a work meeting 10/17-10/19, so I asked if he would mind if I drove to DL w/a girlfriend that weekend. He gave me the  , so I just have to talk my friend into it. I REALLY  want to see the Halloween Time decorations.



Wonders10 said:


> Well Peeps - what a day I had!  Today was the 1st day of school.  I'm not treating yet though, just working on my schedule, organizing my room.  And today we had a speech therapy meeting.  But if you all haven't heard, there is this thing called Tropical Storm Fay.   She isn't really heading directly my way, but we will be getting a lot of bad weather so.....school was cancelled for tomorrow!  I don't think the storm will be anything worse than a lot of windy rain, but send PD that it's not bad please.
> 
> Then my mom calls to tell me I had a message at the house from Homegoods and I won some contest or something.  There was a grand opening and I entered for something.  Well I call the woman back, and I won a $1000 giftcard!  How awesome is that?  Perfect timing because I keep seeing little things here and there that I want for my apartment.  And of course I'll treat my mom and DSIL to something.
> 
> Then my mom tells me that my cousin in NY had emergency surgery last night.  She is doing well now, but I guess it was pretty serious.  She had gastric bypass a few years ago and apparently over the weekend her intestines wrapped around her colon!  Not good.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day!



 on the weather and for your cousin.
 on the gift card. Sounds like your luck is changing!


----------



## mousehouselover

I've got a quick, long overdue chick in. The fair was fun and I walked and walked and walked until every step hurt. The food was ooohhh so yummy and fattening...... I thought I did pretty good but nope; I was up 2lbs for the week...... arrghhh. To top that off, HD and I were run off the road and sideswiped by an tractor trailer truck Fri morning. Neither of us were injured, just scared. I wasn't a very good peep over the weekend, it was more than I could deal with. The car is already iin the shop, hopefully the other driver's ins co will settle and pay for everything so we don't have to go to court. 

In slightly more upbeat news........ I got a promotion on Thurs. I applied for it several mos ago but was passed over for someone with more experience and seniority in the company. When the position came open again, my boss knew I was still interested and I've been working my tail off to show that I'd be a good fit. It payed off; they didn't post the position, just gave me the promotion.   It came with a small bump in pay that will help us reach our goal of being debt-free that much quicker!! 

I know I had things to say to everyone but it's getting late and my brain is about fried for the day. I hope I get the chance to check in again before Friday.


----------



## MA pigletfan

punkin413 said:


> i have a question for you guys.  when you have a sore throat/sinus drainage issues, do you just feel like you have to eat more than usual?  when i have an irritated throat i just want to stuff my face because food seems to sooth my throat.  i've been congested for a few days now but mowing the yard yesterday and breathing all that grass just did me in and now i'm miserable and wanting to eat constantly.


absolutely..i get like that with allergy stuffiness and cold stuffiness..i am never one of those lucky people that "can't" eat when they aren't feeling great..i never lose my appetite  



Wonders10 said:


> .
> 
> Then my mom calls to tell me I had a message at the house from Homegoods and I won some contest or something.  There was a grand opening and I entered for something.  Well I call the woman back, and I won a $1000 giftcard!  How awesome is that?  Perfect timing because I keep seeing little things here and there that I want for my apartment.  And of course I'll treat my mom and DSIL to something.
> !


AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!! have fun with that!  



dwheatl said:


> It looks like I might be there right after you. DH has a work meeting 10/17-10/19, so I asked if he would mind if I drove to DL w/a girlfriend that weekend. He gave me the  , so I just have to talk my friend into it. I REALLY  want to see the Halloween Time decorations.



  very cool! i hope you make it! I am getting Real excited! My friend that we are staying with even mentioned that she and her boyfriend might want to join us a disney for a day or so...i would love that!

Doing great with the new gym...went last night, this morning and i am DEFINITELY feeling the workout so much more than at curves.


----------



## lovealldisney

> i have a question for you guys. when you have a sore throat/sinus drainage issues, do you just feel like you have to eat more than usual? when i have an irritated throat i just want to stuff my face because food seems to sooth my throat. i've been congested for a few days now but mowing the yard yesterday and breathing all that grass just did me in and now i'm miserable and wanting to eat constantly.



Try eating things that are liquid that are low in calories like soup or broth, or make a smoothie? That way you can satisfy your need but not feel so bad calorie wise. 




> Then my mom calls to tell me I had a message at the house from Homegoods and I won some contest or something. There was a grand opening and I entered for something. Well I call the woman back, and I won a $1000 giftcard! How awesome is that? Perfect timing because I keep seeing little things here and there that I want for my apartment. And of course I'll treat my mom and DSIL to something.



That is to cool! What perfect timing!  



> mousehouselover:
> In slightly more upbeat news........ I got a promotion on Thurs. I applied for it several mos ago but was passed over for someone with more experience and seniority in the company. When the position came open again, my boss knew I was still interested and I've been working my tail off to show that I'd be a good fit. It payed off; they didn't post the position, just gave me the promotion.   It came with a small bump in pay that will help us reach our goal of being debt-free that much quicker




Congrats on the promotion!  


Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Wonders10

Eeek, peeps I'm scared!  Being alone in an apartment is not fun during a tropical storm.  I am deathly afraid of tornadoes and there have been so many watches and warnings - I have slept about 2 hours in the past 24 hours.  One of them touched down briefly 5-10 min from my apartment.  Ugh, I thought it was clearing up but now it is getting windy and rainy again.  Not fun.  I'd rather be at work.


----------



## mousehouselover

Hang in there Shannon. The storm will pass. We had a really bad storm pass through SE Ga the weekend after my oldest DD was born. There were predictions for tornados and strong straight line winds. I was home alone with her and was scared half to death. I'm not sure how long we sat in the closet, cocooned in blankets after I heard a train whistle. I was so sure we were going to be hit with a tornado.  

lovealldisney~ Thanks for the well wishes and congrats on my promotion. 

I went to the gym this am. DH and I did laps in the pool. We walked, swam and used the foam weights. It felt good without being too stressful. I'm trying hard to stay on track with my dining plan. 

Ooooohhhhh...... new accronym...... HWDP; health and wellness dining plan....... sounds so much better than diet!


----------



## lovealldisney

> HWDP; health and wellness dining plan



I like that! 

We have registration night at my son's school tonight!  And my daughters is tomorrow night! I can't wait for school to start!!  
Summer is winding down and I can tell they are getting sick of each other!  

Ugh I am so hungry! Almost time for lunch!


----------



## LMO429

Wonders10 said:


> Eeek, peeps I'm scared!  Being alone in an apartment is not fun during a tropical storm.  I am deathly afraid of tornadoes and there have been so many watches and warnings - I have slept about 2 hours in the past 24 hours.  One of them touched down briefly 5-10 min from my apartment.  Ugh, I thought it was clearing up but now it is getting windy and rainy again.  Not fun.  I'd rather be at work.




Sending you Pixie Dust!


----------



## DisneyObsession

Shannon...Relax...the storm will pass and you will be fine.  Wrap yourself in a blanket with a good book and enjoy the time alone!! I would!  

Mousehouselover...Congrats on the promotion!  I'm sure it is well deserved.

Aaron...Thanks for the update on the challenge. I am where I thought I was, but not sure I'll make my goal....but I'll keep trying!  

I am soooo excited!!! We got all our "stuff" from Disney Travel and the trip is getting closer and closer!!! Can't wait to pull out our suitcases and put all our new tags on them!!!

I also talked to a friend today who lives in Orlando and we are going to go to MNSSHP with them! How cool is that!?! I haven't seen her in 23 years! It'll be good to see her and hang with her & her DH. (Oh Yeah...she use to be a CM at Magic Kingdom!)


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Shannon - Congratulations on the gift voucher win, thats great timing! Sending you  on riding out the storm.

DisneyObsession - You must be so excited!  

Aaron - You are too kind  . Strangely enough, the opposite of a Hen Party is a Stag Party! I like Turkey Party better! I dont know where the term Hen Party came from!

Ok, Im posting a few more pictures from the Hen Party!





Me and my bridesmaids





Me and my chief bridesmaid having a silly dance!





Me with my mum on the left, and my MIL to be on the right

Hope everyones having a great day!


----------



## UtahMama

punkin413 said:


> well, i'm no expert by any means.  my best friend is the one who told me that and she's a fitness trainer and does the group fitness classes at my gym.  she also competes in fitness competitions.  (not body building, but fitness)  check her out!   she's the one in the light blue bikini.  yeah, it's sickening.



HO-LY Cow!

Again, I say, y'all hold her down and I'll feed her butter! 

Wait, looks like she can take us! 

I like the point in fit-girls' bodies JUST before they lose all their softness and before the veiny sinew appears in their muscles. When they still have a body-fat % to speak of. THESE ladies are right there! 

I'm SOOOO trying!

Today I put on my old "skinny" bra (yes it's a VS of course) and it was a....
36 B!     A "D" to a "B" in since July 1st (ish)! AT least I know that I'm losing FAT   

Not only is it ON, but there's no spillage or muffin topping. It looks like a training bra!

 I do-do (LOL "doo doo")chest presses (incline _and_ decline), dumbell flies, and machine flies, AND regular big boy bench presses but put about 75% more time and effort into my bummocks!!! WTHeck?

My bum IS getting there and has much farther to go, but STILL.


----------



## LMO429

DisneyGalUK said:


> Shannon - Congratulations on the gift voucher win, thats great timing! Sending you  on riding out the storm.
> 
> DisneyObsession - You must be so excited!
> 
> Aaron - You are too kind  . Strangely enough, the opposite of a Hen Party is a Stag Party! I like Turkey Party better! I dont know where the term Hen Party came from!
> 
> Ok, Im posting a few more pictures from the Hen Party!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my bridesmaids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my chief bridesmaid having a silly dance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me with my mum on the left, and my MIL to be on the right
> 
> Hope everyones having a great day!



Love the Pics!!!! Where did you guys go that night?


----------



## Wonders10

Good Morning Peeps! 

I survived the storm...after I originally posted, things began to calm way down.  The wind and rain I can handle - it's those darned tornadoes.  I'm used to being in the fortress, aka my mom's house.  It is built so solidly that even the police joke they will use it as a substation in case of an emergency.   

I anticipated schools being open tomorrow and at around 7pm the county said they would indeed be open today.  Well I get up at 5:30 this morning, shower and start getting read when I turn on the news and see that the county has now decided to close schools today    

Of course now I'm getting no work done because there is only so much I can do at home at the moment.  I'm not even sure of all my kids goals to create therapy activities, but I'm sure things are getting pushed back a bit.  

So now I can run around and get some errands done at least.  Have a great day peeps!  Oh I'm re-joining Weight Watchers tomorrow because I like the meeting time better than Wed.


----------



## lovealldisney

UtahMama said:


> HO-LY Cow!
> 
> Again, I say, y'all hold her down and I'll feed her butter!
> 
> Wait, looks like she can take us!
> 
> I like the point in fit-girls' bodies JUST before they lose all their softness and before the veiny sinew appears in their muscles. When they still have a body-fat % to speak of. THESE ladies are right there!
> 
> I'm SOOOO trying!
> 
> Today I put on my old "skinny" bra (yes it's a VS of course) and it was a....
> 36 B!     A "D" to a "B" in since July 1st (ish)! AT least I know that I'm losing FAT
> 
> Not only is it ON, but there's no spillage or muffin topping. It looks like a training bra!
> 
> I do-do (LOL "doo doo")chest presses (incline _and_ decline), dumbell flies, and machine flies, AND regular big boy bench presses but put about 75% more time and effort into my bummocks!!! WTHeck?
> 
> My bum IS getting there and has much farther to go, but STILL.



Why is it us women lose it in the chest first??? I am the same way the girls are slowly fading away! I wish the other areas would fade! 




> no spillage or muffin topping


----------



## DisneyGalUK

LMO429 said:


> Love the Pics!!!! Where did you guys go that night?



Thanks! We went out for a meal, then to the Races, followed by more drinking and lots of dancing!



lovealldisney said:


> Why is it us women lose it in the chest first??? I am the same way the girls are slowly fading away! I wish the other areas would fade!



Thats where I lose from first, and I really cant afford to lose anymore!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Help!! Just found out I didn't get a job I really wanted and now I am planning on eating about 50 brownies tonight to cheer myself up!! Someone needs to tell me it won't cheer me up once I weigh myself!! I have tried telling myself but it's not working!!!


----------



## lovealldisney

> Help!! Just found out I didn't get a job I really wanted and now I am planning on eating about 50 brownies tonight to cheer myself up!! Someone needs to tell me it won't cheer me up once I weigh myself!! I have tried telling myself but it's not working!!!





Ok where are you now? At home? If so go for a walk a LONG walk! Keep asking yourself "are these calories worth it?" because in the long run there NOT!! I to am a stress and emotional eater! But trust me it will feel great eating the brownies but once your done then the guilt will come. Are the brownies worth the guilt and yucky bloated feeling you'll have when your done eating them? 

Have a big glass of water and just talk to yourself that you will get through this and that this just wasn't the job meant for you. Something greater will come along! If that doesn't work pray for help! That works for me. You can do this!! I believe you can, so then you have to believe you can!


----------



## UtahMama

Rallying Together for a Peep in Need!





Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Help!! Just found out I didn't get a job I really wanted and now I am planning on eating about 50 brownies tonight to cheer myself up!! Someone needs to tell me it won't cheer me up once I weigh myself!! I have tried telling myself but it's not working!!!


Ohhhh Sweetie! Don't do it. I'll dive across the room in slow motion, shouting "NoOOooooOOOooo...!!!" for ya!  

I totally understand wanting to cheer up! I'm talking to myself just as much here,  but trying to figure out a non-food-for-comfort solution is the hard part. Finding something equally as good as brownies, though!!!!  Hmmmmm, thinking! (heh)

Currently I do one or more of the following when completely stressed: work out (I know, I know), bubble bath, obsessively clean or organize something, get away from said tempting food, dump a pound of salt on the tempting food (hey, it works if totally desperate!), or call a girlfriend and vent and rant (Thanks Misty!), or watch a FUNNY movie like Vacation or Dumb & Dumber or Rat Race or Zoolander etc.

I do know this: after you eat them, you'll feel even worse. And erase weeks of hard work (in my case months of hard work) so Good Luck, Pooh!!!!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Help!! Just found out I didn't get a job I really wanted and now I am planning on eating about 50 brownies tonight to cheer myself up!! Someone needs to tell me it won't cheer me up once I weigh myself!! I have tried telling myself but it's not working!!!



STEP AWAY FROM THE BROWNIES!!!  
Throw on some really cheesy, dancey music and throw yourself around like no-ones watching - prefereably while singing along really loudly!
Zoolander is a great film to watch to take your mind off the brownies, and you can practise your best 'Blue Steel' while you're watching it!

We are here for you, dance away!


----------



## UtahMama

DisneyGalUK said:


> STEP AWAY FROM THE BROWNIES!!!
> Throw on some really cheesy, dancey music and throw yourself around like no-ones watching - prefereably while singing along really loudly!
> Zoolander is a great film to watch to take your mind off the brownies, and you can practise your best 'Blue Steel' while you're watching it!
> 
> We are here for you, dance away!



Now THAT is a good idea! 

Where is my ABBA's Greatest Hits CD, anyway? I need me some Mama Mia!


----------



## UtahMama

DisneyGalUK said:


> Thanks! We went out for a meal, then to the Races, followed by more drinking and lots of dancing!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats where I lose from first, and I really cant afford to lose anymore!



HEYYYYYY, 

YOU were post #1000 here!

Party Post!

WOOOT!


----------



## DisneyLaura

I've been away from you guys for almost over a week.  I'm back now but I have a lot to quote on.



DisneyObsession said:


> Look what I got in the mail yesterday...



Yeah for you  



monymony3471 said:


> I am in the last 100 pages of Breaking Dawn.  When I'm done who can I talk to, so not to ruin it for anyone else?
> Peace Out!



Not me, I'm about 3/4 done with the book.  I went on vacation right after I got it and I didn't bring the book with me to read at night 



dwheatl said:


> Good news! The dr. called while I was in the middle of having a filling replaced, but I made Brian bring in the phone (our dentist is a church friend and very understanding). They said the ultrasound gave them a better picture, and that it's nothing to worry about for now, and come back in 6 months. I am going to have to swipe some of the kids Clearasil. Between the stress, the heat, and AF, my chin is broken out. I'll have to tell DH it's like he's kissing a teenage girl.
> Have a good time with the hens!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't drink too much!



Good news Danielle  I still break out right before AF comes.  When does it end?



punkin413 said:


> great!  remember to do your cardio AFTER any weight training.  you'll burn more calories that way because your body will already be in calorie-burning mode after you do weights!



OMG I never knew that.  I always used to walk on the treadmill, then do my weights.



UtahMama said:


> Are ya done yet with Breaking Dawn? I am! I'm dying to discuss too!



Not me yet see above post to Monica



UtahMama said:


> By the end of the ride, I had to sqeeeeeeeze my bummocks to get to a bathroom URGENTLY!



 Sorry to laugh because I know that feeling too well some days



DisneyGalUK said:


> There were 21 of us altogether, we went out for a meal and drinks and then went to the races



Sounds fun, thanks for the pictures



UtahMama said:


> I hate when parents DRAG kids onto "scary" rides. Or, almost as bad, the bully parents.



I hate this too.  I remember when DS9 was 5 the last time we went to Disney and we was afraid to do anything that involved being in the dark, well that's almost every ride.  My DH and him stayed outside and wait while me and DS7 (who was almost 3) went on everything, even 3D things.  We had fun but I still wish he wasn't afraid because I think he was at the best age for Disney at 5.  Oh well at 10 he's going to love it even more right?



dwheatl said:


> When we were at Blizzard Beach, there was a mom dangling her child over one of those huge, straight down slides. The kind that when I go down, as I sit I ask myself why I am going on. The poor kid was flailing and crying. IMO, that was borderline abuse. Thank God the lifeguard finally told the mom she couldn't put the kid on the slide, and they had to walk back down the line.



That's horrible for that mom to do that.  Thank goodness the lifeguard said something.



DisneyObsession said:


> For those of you interested, I have completed my TR, "Disney Chix Do Disney by Land & Sea".    You can get there through the link in my signature.
> 
> Thanks to all of you who have been reading and commenting. I hope you have been enjoying reading as much as I enjoyed being there!



I have been enjoying your TR, can't wait to go finish.  I have so many threads to catch up on, yours being one of them.



punkin413 said:


> i have a question for you guys.  when you have a sore throat/sinus drainage issues, do you just feel like you have to eat more than usual?  when i have an irritated throat i just want to stuff my face because food seems to sooth my throat.  i've been congested for a few days now but mowing the yard yesterday and breathing all that grass just did me in and now i'm miserable and wanting to eat constantly.



I have the opposite problem.  I don't eat while I cannot taste anything but as soon as my taste buds are back to normal, that's when I eat everything in sight.



Wonders10 said:


> Then my mom calls to tell me I had a message at the house from Homegoods and I won some contest or something.  There was a grand opening and I entered for something.  Well I call the woman back, and I won a $1000 giftcard!  How awesome is that?  Perfect timing because I keep seeing little things here and there that I want for my apartment.  And of course I'll treat my mom and DSIL to something.
> 
> Then my mom tells me that my cousin in NY had emergency surgery last night.  She is doing well now, but I guess it was pretty serious.  She had gastric bypass a few years ago and apparently over the weekend her intestines wrapped around her colon!  Not good.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day!



yeah on the prize and  for your cousin



mousehouselover said:


> I've got a quick, long overdue chick in. The fair was fun and I walked and walked and walked until every step hurt. The food was ooohhh so yummy and fattening...... I thought I did pretty good but nope; I was up 2lbs for the week...... arrghhh. To top that off, HD and I were run off the road and sideswiped by an tractor trailer truck Fri morning. Neither of us were injured, just scared. I wasn't a very good peep over the weekend, it was more than I could deal with. The car is already iin the shop, hopefully the other driver's ins co will settle and pay for everything so we don't have to go to court.
> 
> In slightly more upbeat news........ I got a promotion on Thurs. I applied for it several mos ago but was passed over for someone with more experience and seniority in the company. When the position came open again, my boss knew I was still interested and I've been working my tail off to show that I'd be a good fit. It payed off; they didn't post the position, just gave me the promotion.   It came with a small bump in pay that will help us reach our goal of being debt-free that much quicker!!
> 
> I know I had things to say to everyone but it's getting late and my brain is about fried for the day. I hope I get the chance to check in again before Friday.



 so scary about the truck but  on your pormotion.



mousehouselover said:


> I went to the gym this am. DH and I did laps in the pool. We walked, swam and used the foam weights. It felt good without being too stressful. I'm trying hard to stay on track with my dining plan.



I think now that my boys are in school all day and DD2 will be going to preschool twice a week.  I'm going to check out our community pool for thursday when she's in school.  I would love to do some kind of swimming exercise, even aqua aerobics



mousehouselover said:


> Ooooohhhhh...... new accronym...... HWDP; health and wellness dining plan....... sounds so much better than diet!



That's sounds great almost like a Disney dining plan




lovealldisney said:


> We have registration night at my son's school tonight!  And my daughters is tomorrow night! I can't wait for school to start!!
> Summer is winding down and I can tell they are getting sick of each other!



We start next Thursday August 28th and my house is the same, fighting with each other.



Wonders10 said:


> Good Morning Peeps!
> 
> I survived the storm...after I originally posted, things began to calm way down.  The wind and rain I can handle - it's those darned tornadoes.  I'm used to being in the fortress, aka my mom's house.  It is built so solidly that even the police joke they will use it as a substation in case of an emergency.
> 
> I anticipated schools being open tomorrow and at around 7pm the county said they would indeed be open today.  Well I get up at 5:30 this morning, shower and start getting read when I turn on the news and see that the county has now decided to close schools today
> 
> Of course now I'm getting no work done because there is only so much I can do at home at the moment.  I'm not even sure of all my kids goals to create therapy activities, but I'm sure things are getting pushed back a bit.
> 
> So now I can run around and get some errands done at least.  Have a great day peeps!  Oh I'm re-joining Weight Watchers tomorrow because I like the meeting time better than Wed.



So glad the storm passed for you.   yeah for no school.  I do WW's too.



Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Help!! Just found out I didn't get a job I really wanted and now I am planning on eating about 50 brownies tonight to cheer myself up!! Someone needs to tell me it won't cheer me up once I weigh myself!! I have tried telling myself but it's not working!!!



BACK AWAY FROM THE BROWNIES.  UM is right they might satisfy you now because you're upset but you'll regret it later.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

lovealldisney said:


> Ok where are you now? At home? If so go for a walk a LONG walk! Keep asking yourself "are these calories worth it?" because in the long run there NOT!! I to am a stress and emotional eater! But trust me it will feel great eating the brownies but once your done then the guilt will come. Are the brownies worth the guilt and yucky bloated feeling you'll have when your done eating them?
> 
> Have a big glass of water and just talk to yourself that you will get through this and that this just wasn't the job meant for you. Something greater will come along! If that doesn't work pray for help! That works for me. You can do this!! I believe you can, so then you have to believe you can!



Ahh aren't you all lovely answering so quick?! I am doing OK . . .  had a little low fat popcorn (I know, should have been an apple!!)and now going to take dogs on long walk . . . hopefully when I come back the brownie need will have dissappated (though if it has it will be the first time in 30 years!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## myrsfmly

Ugh I am so far behind... I didn't weigh in this week... I don't think I even remembered it was Friday.  This is my first Disney trip as a full time working mom and let me just tell you.... working really puts a crimp in my planning plans!!! I haven't packed.  I just realized last night that I don't have nearly as many shorts as I thought I did (or nearly enough) I tried to buy some from every store on the planet last night and everywhere is selling Fall/Winter junk!  I seriously think I am going to wind up at the Orlando WalMart shopping for this trip just so I won't be naked in WDW ... which would be very very scarey!  Did I mention that I haven't packed ... anything... all the lists in the world haven't helped me get in together enough to get the jumk that is on the paper into a bag... Oh and I seem to have misplaced my camera.. or even worse I think my DD4 misplaced it Did I mention that I haven't packed???  I leave tomorrow @ 6pm... God willing ... 

Maybe the stress will speed up my metabolism!!!


----------



## LMO429

DisneyGalUK said:


> STEP AWAY FROM THE BROWNIES!!!
> Throw on some really cheesy, dancey music and throw yourself around like no-ones watching - prefereably while singing along really loudly!
> Zoolander is a great film to watch to take your mind off the brownies, and you can practise your best 'Blue Steel' while you're watching it!
> 
> We are here for you, dance away!





OMG!!! your ticker says "1" Day until your WEDDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LMO429

where is everybody???  

So I have been doing Barry's Boot Camp for the past 2 weeks, I am noticing huge changes in my arms but my weight has stayed the same..which is annoying but again i know it was from my poor eating on sunday..i sound like a broken record!

Welcome back disneylaura!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Sooooo.........I GET MARRIED TOMORROW!!!!!  

Ive just got back from a spa day with my mum - I had a sauna, a swim, a mini manicure and pedicure and a full body massage! It was heaven!
My bridesmaids are coming up tonight for a drink then its all systems go!!

I will try and check back in tonight before I go to bed, but if I dont get chance then I want to say a huge THANKYOU to the peeps! You've calmed me down before the wedding, given great advice, and enabled me to fit into my dress  So for that THANKYOU!

ETA: Welcome back Laura!

Hope everyones having a great day


----------



## myrsfmly

Congratulations!!!!

Have a wonderful wedding!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

DisneyGalUK said:


> Sooooo.........I GET MARRIED TOMORROW!!!!!
> 
> Ive just got back from a spa day with my mum - I had a sauna, a swim, a mini manicure and pedicure and a full body massage! It was heaven!
> My bridesmaids are coming up tonight for a drink then its all systems go!!
> 
> I will try and check back in tonight before I go to bed, but if I dont get chance then I want to say a huge THANKYOU to the peeps! You've calmed me down before the wedding, given great advice, and enabled me to fit into my dress  So for that THANKYOU!
> 
> ETA: Welcome back Laura!
> 
> Hope everyones having a great day



Congratulations!!!!!!! Have a great day!!!! Bet you feel good after that massage!!


----------



## lovealldisney

DisneyGalUK said:


> Sooooo.........I GET MARRIED TOMORROW!!!!!
> 
> Ive just got back from a spa day with my mum - I had a sauna, a swim, a mini manicure and pedicure and a full body massage! It was heaven!
> My bridesmaids are coming up tonight for a drink then its all systems go!!
> 
> I will try and check back in tonight before I go to bed, but if I dont get chance then I want to say a huge THANKYOU to the peeps! You've calmed me down before the wedding, given great advice, and enabled me to fit into my dress  So for that THANKYOU!
> 
> ETA: Welcome back Laura!
> 
> Hope everyones having a great day



    Congrats!! I hope you and your new hubby have a wonderful day tomorrow! I hope you post some pics for us to see!!!


----------



## UtahMama

LMO429 said:


> where is everybody???
> 
> So I have been doing Barry's Boot Camp for the past 2 weeks, I am noticing huge changes in my arms but my weight has stayed the same..which is annoying but again i know it was from my poor eating on sunday..i sound like a broken record!
> 
> Welcome back disneylaura!


I'm soooo finding this out! I think to myself, "SERIOUSLY, the fat HAS to give up at some point!!!!" 

The other night I made myself some nachos (ugh, I KNOW) and got SOOO sick from the cheese and white-carbs from the tortilla chips   My gosh, that sucked! 

Barry's Boot Camp, eh? Have you cussed him out at any point? LOL. 



DisneyGalUK said:


> Sooooo.........I GET MARRIED TOMORROW!!!!!
> 
> Ive just got back from a spa day with my mum - I had a sauna, a swim, a mini manicure and pedicure and a full body massage! It was heaven!
> My bridesmaids are coming up tonight for a drink then its all systems go!!
> 
> I will try and check back in tonight before I go to bed, but if I dont get chance then I want to say a huge THANKYOU to the peeps! You've calmed me down before the wedding, given great advice, and enabled me to fit into my dress  So for that THANKYOU!
> 
> ETA: Welcome back Laura!
> 
> Hope everyones having a great day


So casual sounding!  

Congratulations! We all want to "be there" in PEEP spirit!  

  I dare you to ribbon off a section of seating with an added "Reserved for Bride's PEEPS" sign.  

ROCK that wedding gown!!!! I know you will!

And make sure you notice your betrothed-one's face when you are walking toward him....it's a one of a kind (or so I hear  )


----------



## UtahMama

myrsfmly said:


> Ugh I am so far behind... I didn't weigh in this week... I don't think I even remembered it was Friday.  This is my first Disney trip as a full time working mom and let me just tell you.... working really puts a crimp in my planning plans!!! I haven't packed.  I just realized last night that I don't have nearly as many shorts as I thought I did (or nearly enough) I tried to buy some from every store on the planet last night and everywhere is selling Fall/Winter junk!  I seriously think I am going to wind up at the Orlando WalMart shopping for this trip just so I won't be naked in WDW ... which would be very very scarey!  Did I mention that I haven't packed ... anything... all the lists in the world haven't helped me get in together enough to get the jumk that is on the paper into a bag... Oh and I seem to have misplaced my camera.. or even worse I think my DD4 misplaced it Did I mention that I haven't packed???  I leave tomorrow @ 6pm... God willing ...
> 
> Maybe the stress will speed up my metabolism!!!



This all happens no matter how much time you have! 

Yes, don't be naked in WDW   Interesting TR that would be, though. 

It's not like you'll be able to sleep the night before anyway. You'll pull it all together.  

Much Love (and jealousy  ) to ya!


----------



## MA pigletfan

DisneyGalUK said:


> Sooooo.........I GET MARRIED TOMORROW!!!!!
> 
> Ive just got back from a spa day with my mum - I had a sauna, a swim, a mini manicure and pedicure and a full body massage! It was heaven!
> My bridesmaids are coming up tonight for a drink then its all systems go!!
> 
> I will try and check back in tonight before I go to bed, but if I dont get chance then I want to say a huge THANKYOU to the peeps! You've calmed me down before the wedding, given great advice, and enabled me to fit into my dress  So for that THANKYOU!
> 
> ETA: Welcome back Laura!
> 
> Hope everyones having a great day


YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! have an amazing time..congrats and i can't wait to see and hear all about it!!!    



UtahMama said:


> I dare you to ribbon off a section of seating with an added "Reserved for Bride's PEEPS" sign.[/SIZE]


THAT would be awesome!


----------



## myrsfmly

UtahMama said:


> This all happens no matter how much time you have!
> 
> Yes, don't be naked in WDW   Interesting TR that would be, though.
> 
> It's not like you'll be able to sleep the night before anyway. You'll pull it all together.
> 
> Much Love (and jealousy  ) to ya!



if by interesting you mean really really scarey  yep!!!


----------



## HockeyKat

DisneyGalUK, Congratulations and have a GREAT day tomorrow!!!


----------



## LMO429

DISNEYGALUK!! I HOPE YOU HAVE AN AMAZING DAY TOMORROW!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! so happy for you! 

enjoy your honeymoon 2  



Utah Mama: I have def cursed at Barry more than once this week, but my muscle tone i am getting is so worse the agony


----------



## DisneyGalUK

A massive THANKYOU to all the peeps!

UM -  A peep sign - I love it!

I will 'speak' to you all in just over one week, and I will be MRS DisneyGalUK!  As soon as I get pics I will post them!

Night all


----------



## punkin413

i probably missed you, but i hope your WEDDING DAY DREAMS COME TRUE, disneygalUK!!!!!!!!   

life's been crazy here, so i haven't been around much.  i did weigh in this morning though because i have a deposition in atlanta tomorrow morning and i'm leaving from there to go to nashville for the weekend, so i probably won't be able to post until i get back on monday.  if i am able to post, i'll post my "official" weigh-in info.  but as of right now i'm a samer but that's a good thing - you see last week i took a pass because i had gained 2 pounds, so technically i've lost 2 this week!  but i can't count it since i didn't weigh in last week.

i'm feeling better but still sick.  the good news is i've gone from wanting to eat everything in sight to not having an appetite at all.  everything tastes gross right now.  and i sound like i've been smoking 5 packs a day for 50 years!  do you remember the "friends" episode when phoebe had a cold and thought her voice was sexy when she sang?  yeah, that's me right now!   

i have some BUSY times coming up.  i leave tomorrow for nashville to say goodbye to my sister (who's moving to connecticut) and happy birthday to my brother, returning on monday, i have 2 depositions on tuesday that the attorney needs on wednesday (BIG money), and i have 7 - yes, 7 - depositions scheduled for wednesday, the last one being scheduled for 9:00 p.m.     that's highly unusual but i can't turn down the job - 7 depositions is great money.  this all is happening in less than 2 weeks before i leave for disney world, so i'm slightly stressed.  but i'm not complaining because it will make the time fly!

hope you guys have a good weekend!  see ya on monday (unless i can mooch of a wifi signal tomorrow!)


----------



## Wonders10

I am getting very stressed out with work right now and I feel like I'm a burden when I need to ask questions to other people, but they need to get over it.  Better I ask a question and do it right, then do it wrong the first time right?  Thank goodness tomorrow is friday even though I will probably have a lot to do over the weekend. 

In PEEP news, I re-joined weight watchers tonight.  The leader is a dud to say the least, but for now, it's motivating enough to go to a meeting and get weighed.  I am bummed though because I had 8 weeks pre-paid from my WW center back home and they wouldn't except it up here so I had to pay.  

I'm obviously not posting a weight tomorrow but keep an eye out for me next Friday!  Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## dwheatl

Today was a funny day. It was our first day officially back at school, and we had an all-district meeting, about 800 people. DH had to give a speech because he's been elected president of our teachers' union. I was sitting with people from my school, in the middle of the crowd and away from him. He was really nervous, so I thought I'd break the ice by shouting, "I love you!" Everyone burst into laughter, and then he responded by saying, "I have that effect on a lot of women. I'll try to control it." It really livened up what could have been the dullest meeting ever. The funniest part is, people from other schools who know us said, "Was that you shouting?" Well, who else would it be? 

On the peep front, I'm afraid to weigh in tomorrow. I skipped the morning goodies at the meeting, but ate 2 pieces of pizza and half a slice of cheesecake for lunch. I also had about the naughtiest dinner ever Tuesday night. I won't even tell you to keep from luring people into my evil ways.
Dinner tonight was broccoli with spicy peanut light dressing, and orange sherbet. Not very balanced, but satisfying. I got on the exercise bike at 8 p.m. because that's when I finally had time to do it. I just know I'll be up when I weigh tomorrow. I just feel like I can't keep it together food-wise for even 1 day.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Hi Peeps!

Early weigh in for me as we are now going away for the weekend . . . somehow I have lost *-3lb*!!! No idea how as my body is famed for only ever losing 1 lb per week! I even had a night off exercise! All I can put it down to is having two cups of green tea a day! The sad news is that means I now have to stick to drinking it!!

Have a good weekend everyone! I'm off to the land of cream teas and cornish pasties, so hopefully will at least be a samer next week!!


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi All!  

Well I am up +1this week. That is ok since I didn't weigh in last week with being out of town. I thought for sure that I would be up more! 


Ok we have a wedding to go to the end of September. I am trying to find a diet that will help lose this weight a little faster. As anyone used ALI? I think that is what it's called. It's a weight loss pill thing? I was also thinking of just cutting way back on carbs I know that works for me but the thought of that just doesn't appeal to me. What do you think?


----------



## pixie dust 112

dwheatl said:


> Today was a funny day. It was our first day officially back at school, and we had an all-district meeting, about 800 people. DH had to give a speech because he's been elected president of our teachers' union. I was sitting with people from my school, in the middle of the crowd and away from him. He was really nervous, so I thought I'd break the ice by shouting, "I love you!" Everyone burst into laughter, and then he responded by saying, "I have that effect on a lot of women. I'll try to control it." It really livened up what could have been the dullest meeting ever. The funniest part is, people from other schools who know us said, "Was that you shouting?" Well, who else would it be?



OMG Danielle!  THat is soo funny.  I didn't realize that your DH is a teacher too!  WHat does he teach?  Ya hang out with a guy at the beach and don't even know what he does.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

lovealldisney said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Well I am up +1this week. That is ok since I didn't weigh in last week with being out of town. I thought for sure that I would be up more!
> 
> 
> Ok we have a wedding to go to the end of September. I am trying to find a diet that will help lose this weight a little faster. As anyone used ALI? I think that is what it's called. It's a weight loss pill thing? I was also thinking of just cutting way back on carbs I know that works for me but the thought of that just doesn't appeal to me. What do you think?



I think it depends on whether you plan to go any exercise. If you are going to then you really need the carbs for energy. If not and you know it works for you I suppose you could try it... Though you would be a braver peep than me- I need my pasta! Good luck!!


----------



## UtahMama

wii FIT Parody: 



You Guys!!!!!

DS19  showed me this from You Tube 

It's kinda funny! "Little White Thing You Stand On"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iYBmAVuBns

So many funny quotes, but *"The wii Fit looks great with anything from IKEA"* is precious


----------



## LMO429

DISNEYGALUK...today is the BIG DAY!!! we are all thinking about you!!!  


Im a SAMER again what a SHOCKER!!!! But I have been doing Barry's Boot Camp for the past two weeks and my fiance commented on flat my stomach is, my arms looked more toned and that my ta tas looked really round  so i guess its not all bad!!!

Leaving for Atlantic City this afternoon for my Bachelorette Party!!!!


hope all the Peeps have a skinny weekend!!!!


----------



## MA pigletfan

punkin413 said:


> i'm feeling better but still sick.  the good news is i've gone from wanting to eat everything in sight to not having an appetite at all.  everything tastes gross right now.  and i sound like i've been smoking 5 packs a day for 50 years!  do you remember the "friends" episode when phoebe had a cold and thought her voice was sexy when she sang?  yeah, that's me right now!
> 
> i have some BUSY times coming up.  i leave tomorrow for nashville to say goodbye to my sister (who's moving to connecticut) and happy birthday to my brother, returning on monday, i have 2 depositions on tuesday that the attorney needs on wednesday (BIG money), and i have 7 - yes, 7 - depositions scheduled for wednesday, the last one being scheduled for 9:00 p.m.     that's highly unusual but i can't turn down the job - 7 depositions is great money.  this all is happening in less than 2 weeks before i leave for disney world, so i'm slightly stressed.  but i'm not complaining because it will make the time fly!
> 
> hope you guys have a good weekend!  see ya on monday (unless i can mooch of a wifi signal tomorrow!)


hope you keep feeling better miss gravely voice working girl!! 



Wonders10 said:


> I am getting very stressed out with work right now and I feel like I'm a burden when I need to ask questions to other people, but they need to get over it.  Better I ask a question and do it right, then do it wrong the first time right?  Thank goodness tomorrow is friday even though I will probably have a lot to do over the weekend.
> 
> I'm obviously not posting a weight tomorrow but keep an eye out for me next Friday!  Have a great weekend everyone!


  asking questions is expected with new jobs..if the people you are asking give you tude just ignore them..they probably forget what its like to start a new job!



LMO429 said:


> Im a SAMER again what a SHOCKER!!!! But I have been doing Barry's Boot Camp for the past two weeks and my fiance commented on flat my stomach is, my arms looked more toned and that my ta tas looked really round  so i guess its not all bad!!!
> 
> Leaving for Atlantic City this afternoon for my Bachelorette Party!!!!
> 
> 
> hope all the Peeps have a skinny weekend!!!!



That is awesome! i love when my fiance notices i am toning up...have a GREAT time in Atlantic city for your bachelorette party!!! Please share pics!!
Where is your hunny going for his bachelor party?

Have a great friday all...i am a huge loser in this weight loss game..i made it to the gym 3 times and took a nice long walk one of the other days...and my body is firming up..but the number is going up again. i NEED to trim down my calorie intake big time..but not till after this weekend ( we are going away with some friends to the beach and we have a cookout sunday with some other friends.)...i really want to lose 5 lbs at least before disneyland ( which is in October...which for most of you is an easy goal..but it seems really tough for me..sigh...)


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

*- 0.4 lbs.  *


----------



## LMO429

MA pigletfan said:


> hope you keep feeling better miss gravely voice working girl!!
> 
> 
> asking questions is expected with new jobs..if the people you are asking give you tude just ignore them..they probably forget what its like to start a new job!
> 
> 
> 
> That is awesome! i love when my fiance notices i am toning up...have a GREAT time in Atlantic city for your bachelorette party!!! Please share pics!!
> Where is your hunny going for his bachelor party?
> 
> Have a great friday all...i am a huge loser in this weight loss game..i made it to the gym 3 times and took a nice long walk one of the other days...and my body is firming up..but the number is going up again. i NEED to trim down my calorie intake big time..but not till after this weekend ( we are going away with some friends to the beach and we have a cookout sunday with some other friends.)...i really want to lose 5 lbs at least before disneyland ( which is in October...which for most of you is an easy goal..but it seems really tough for me..sigh...)




my fiance went on his bachelore party this past June..it was 12 guys including my brother and father they went to Las Vegas stayed at The Hard ROck hotel, went to the nightclub Tryst at the Winn and the 'Rehab" party at the hard rock as well..  i wish i could of went they looked like they had a blast


----------



## DisneyObsession

Wonders10 said:


> In PEEP news, I re-joined weight watchers tonight.  The leader is a dud to say the least, but for now, it's motivating enough to go to a meeting and get weighed.  I am bummed though because I had 8 weeks pre-paid from my WW center back home and they wouldn't except it up here so I had to pay.
> 
> I'm obviously not posting a weight tomorrow but keep an eye out for me next Friday!  Have a great weekend everyone!




Shannon...Good luck with WW. I joined 6 wks ago and had my 5th WI this week. The weight isn't coming off as fast as I would like it to, but that is normal for me since I turned 40. I would like to lose 4.8 more before my trip in Sept. It's funny, my loss for the Labor Day challenge is different than at WW because of the timing. I like the numbers for the challenge better!  

Speaking of the challenge...I am -1 this week! However, I've taken my measurements today, first time since joining WW and have lost 7 3/4 inches off my body! (But none from the "girls"....yet!)  

DisneyGalUK....HAPPY WEDDING!!!   Enjoy it all!!!

Wendy...I laughed at your post about ABBA...then thought about it and had to put on my movie soundtrack of "Mama Mia"! (Can'twait to buy this one so I can watch it over...and over...and over.....)


----------



## mommaU4

dwheatl said:


> I just feel like I can't keep it together food-wise for even 1 day.


You aren't the only one. I have been way off this week! 




lovealldisney said:


> As anyone used ALI? I think that is what it's called. It's a weight loss pill thing?


I haven't but a friend of mine did when she first started trying to lose weight. She liked it alot and said that she didn't have any of the ummm "unpleasant" side effects that some others mentioned. Then again, she was so worried about those side effects that she was really strict with what she ate! 
I think that's the secret, it scares you into eating right. LOL 





LMO429 said:


> Leaving for Atlantic City this afternoon for my Bachelorette Party!!!!


Cool, have a great time!!!




Well, this wasn't the best week for me and I am up *+1.6 lbs*. I went from 230.2 back to 231.8. Wrong way!!! Oh well, next week will be better. 

Is next week the last weigh in for this challenge?


----------



## mommaU4

UtahMama said:


> wii FIT Parody:
> 
> 
> 
> You Guys!!!!!
> 
> DS19  showed me this from You Tube
> 
> It's kinda funny! "Little White Thing You Stand On"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iYBmAVuBns
> 
> So many funny quotes, but *"The wii Fit looks great with anything from IKEA"* is precious


I don't have a Wii Fit but that was really funny!!!  





DisneyObsession said:


> Wendy...I laughed at your post about ABBA...then thought about it and had to put on my movie soundtrack of "Mama Mia"! (Can'twait to buy this one so I can watch it over...and over...and over.....)


I loved that movie! The play too. I also can't wait for it to come out on DVD.


----------



## becky_AK

Hi Peeps!
I don't always post as often as I'd like, let's just say the last few months have had me pulled in about 80 directions with work, school, family and everything else.

I am still having a hard time losing the "baby weight" and my son is now going on two.  I honestly thought it was going to be a lot easier.  The thing is, I work out every single night between 6-8pm at my gym.  I don't eat a lot of junk food and most of my food consists of salads and protein.  I don't know if I am destined to be overweight forever but it sure seems like it lately.  Here we are in August & I would love to be back in some of the summer clothes which are just sitting in the back of my closet.

What are your secrets?  Should I keep doing the same things I am doing or is there something else I should do to try and lose these stubborn 20 pounds?  I'm sorry to just jump in on the middle of the thread but you guys are always doing so great with your weight loss and I am just feeling kind of down today and guess I needed some support & encouragement.


----------



## dwheatl

Fly-by. It's a miracle. I'm a samer. My partner says it's the stress. That, and broccoli for dinner. See you soon. We're off to see/hear the Gin Blossoms for free at Santa Cruz Beach Boardwalk. Our end-of-summer hoop-de-doo.


----------



## monymony3471

I caught the "we are going to disney this week bug" and wasn't a good peep much.

I did not reach my goal.

I will be righ on track when I get back.  I'm salivating thinking of my first dole whip.

See you all when I get back!

3 more sleeps!


----------



## mousehouselover

Hi all; posting my weigh in late as usual............ I made up for last week in a big way, I am down 3.8 lbs; I lost the weight I gained at the fair and an additional 1.8 bs. I got on the scale this morning and I've already got a nice headstart on next week as well. 

Becky~ I have spent most of the year struggling to make progress with my weigh loss. I have been very frutstrated and have been on the verge of giving up. I applaud and admire your ability to work out for 2 hrs everyday, I don't have that kind of dedication. If you aren't seeing any progress it's time to make some changes. Make sure you are eating enough calories, step up the workout a bit, try to manage your stress. If you haven't had a check up lately, it might be a good time to schedule one. 

Danielle~ I hope you had a good time at the show. I can really relate to your feelings about your eating. I've been eaten well and I've eaten poorly; I've beat myself up over caving to food temptations. It's all part of the process. We did not get this way overnight and we are not going to solve it overnight. Unfortunately, it's a lot harder to lose weight than it is to gain it. The overall result is well worth all the effort. 

Monica~ Enjoy yourself! I'd be beside myself if I were getting ready to go 'home.'


----------



## DisneyLaura

DisneyGalUK said:


> Sooooo.........I GET MARRIED TOMORROW!!!!!



So sorry I didn't wish you congrats yesterday but now your a Mrs.  I can't wait to see pictures  



DisneyGalUK said:


> ETA: Welcome back Laura!



Thank you



UtahMama said:


> I dare you to ribbon off a section of seating with an added "Reserved for Bride's PEEPS" sign.[/SIZE]



That would be funny


punkin413 said:


> i have some BUSY times coming up.  i leave tomorrow for nashville to say goodbye to my sister (who's moving to connecticut)



Tell your sister WELCOME TO CONNECTICUT from me.  If you ever come to visit her, make sure we do a peep meet



Wonders10 said:


> I am getting very stressed out with work right now and I feel like I'm a burden when I need to ask questions to other people, but they need to get over it.  Better I ask a question and do it right, then do it wrong the first time right?  Thank goodness tomorrow is friday even though I will probably have a lot to do over the weekend.



I so know what you mean about people getting upset for you wanting to know how to do your job correctly, that is what happened to me when I first starting do medical transcription at a hospital they handed me a tape and said "here type this", no format for me to follow and I just went  but of course when they looked at it they said "you did it wrong" and then I said well no one told me what to do when I asked. 



Wonders10 said:


> In PEEP news, I re-joined weight watchers tonight.  The leader is a dud to say the least, but for now, it's motivating enough to go to a meeting and get weighed.  I am bummed though because I had 8 weeks pre-paid from my WW center back home and they wouldn't except it up here so I had to pay.



When I joined WW a year ago I loved my leader, she was funny.  Well WW decided to move her and she never got to say goodbye to us  I like the new leader but not as much as our "original" girl



dwheatl said:


> Today was a funny day. It was our first day officially back at school, and we had an all-district meeting, about 800 people. DH had to give a speech because he's been elected president of our teachers' union. I was sitting with people from my school, in the middle of the crowd and away from him. He was really nervous, so I thought I'd break the ice by shouting, "I love you!" Everyone burst into laughter, and then he responded by saying, "I have that effect on a lot of women. I'll try to control it." It really livened up what could have been the dullest meeting ever. The funniest part is, people from other schools who know us said, "Was that you shouting?" Well, who else would it be?



 That was a funny story



UtahMama said:


> wii FIT Parody:
> 
> 
> 
> You Guys!!!!!
> 
> DS19  showed me this from You Tube
> 
> It's kinda funny! "Little White Thing You Stand On"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iYBmAVuBns
> 
> So many funny quotes, but *"The wii Fit looks great with anything from IKEA"* is precious



I want to get Wii just for this.  There were a lot of quotes that were funny.  I particularly like the one about getting your kids inside and saving on soccer camp



LMO429 said:


> my fiance commented on flat my stomach is, my arms looked more toned and that my ta tas looked really round  so i guess its not all bad!!!
> 
> Leaving for Atlantic City this afternoon for my Bachelorette Party!!!!
> 
> 
> hope all the Peeps have a skinny weekend!!!!



That's a good that he noticed.  Have fun in Atlantic City, be safe (I know I'm a mother)



mommaU4 said:


> Well, this wasn't the best week for me and I am up *+1.6 lbs*. I went from 230.2 back to 231.8. Wrong way!!! Oh well, next week will be better.
> 
> Is next week the last weigh in for this challenge?



I believe so that this Friday (aug 29th) is our last weigh in for this challenge, I blew it.

Well peeps sorry I'm late but I'm +1[/COLOR]

Today is DS9's first flag football game - J-E-T-S, JETS JETS JETS  I'll post pictures if no one minds of him in his uniform


----------



## Wonders10

Hey Peeps!  Check out my new ticker.... I have been wanting to go to MNSSHP for almost 5 years now but always ended up going before or after or not at all.  Finally my mom, niece, nephew and I are taking a super quickie weekend trip to go to the party on a friday night and hit the parks saturday and then head back home sunday.  SOOOO excited!  I got a great deal at the Dolphin with a FL Res discount since all my top choices at WDW resorts were unavailable.  I've stayed at the dolphin a couple times though and it's still nice.  I like the location.  

For those that commented on WW leaders, I really think a good leader can make all the difference.  When I first joined, back in high school, I just loved my leader.  She was so sweet, encouraging, motivating, funny, etc.  Then when I had to rejoin a couple years later she was still there but ended up being reassigned to a new center soon after so I was "stuck" with a not so great leader - although I would take her any day over the dud I have here now.   

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## ArielSRL

LMO429 said:


> where is everybody???
> 
> So I have been doing Barry's Boot Camp for the past 2 weeks, I am noticing huge changes in my arms but my weight has stayed the same..which is annoying but again i know it was from my poor eating on sunday..i sound like a broken record!
> 
> Welcome back disneylaura!



Well, it could actually be the muscles! Muscle weighs more than fat!!!! You are replacing the fat with muscle.


----------



## ArielSRL

UtahMama said:


> wii FIT Parody:
> 
> 
> 
> You Guys!!!!!
> 
> DS19  showed me this from You Tube
> 
> It's kinda funny! "Little White Thing You Stand On"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iYBmAVuBns
> 
> So many funny quotes, but *"The wii Fit looks great with anything from IKEA"* is precious



This is great! I love: "Instead of investing $3.19 on a hula hoop, invest $300 on a Wii"!  LOL


----------



## ArielSRL

becky_AK said:


> Hi Peeps!
> I don't always post as often as I'd like, let's just say the last few months have had me pulled in about 80 directions with work, school, family and everything else.
> 
> I am still having a hard time losing the "baby weight" and my son is now going on two.  I honestly thought it was going to be a lot easier.  The thing is, I work out every single night between 6-8pm at my gym.  I don't eat a lot of junk food and most of my food consists of salads and protein.  I don't know if I am destined to be overweight forever but it sure seems like it lately.  Here we are in August & I would love to be back in some of the summer clothes which are just sitting in the back of my closet.
> 
> What are your secrets?  Should I keep doing the same things I am doing or is there something else I should do to try and lose these stubborn 20 pounds?  I'm sorry to just jump in on the middle of the thread but you guys are always doing so great with your weight loss and I am just feeling kind of down today and guess I needed some support & encouragement.



Someone I know was working out quite a bit and eating only 1400 or less calories (I think that was the number), maybe it was 1100 but I don't think that sounds right. In any case, she wasn't losing weight, saw the doc and the doc said she was eating too little calories andher body was in "starvation" mode - hey maybe it was 1100 calories - and was storing any and all fat it could. Maybe that is the problem????

She upped her calorie intake and started losing!


----------



## dwheatl

pixie dust 112 said:


> OMG Danielle!  THat is soo funny.  I didn't realize that your DH is a teacher too!  WHat does he teach?  Ya hang out with a guy at the beach and don't even know what he does.


 He teaches 6th grade. We actually went into work this afternoon to get the last things ready for the first day Monday.



Wonders10 said:


> Hey Peeps!  Check out my new ticker.... I have been wanting to go to MNSSHP for almost 5 years now but always ended up going before or after or not at all.  Finally my mom, niece, nephew and I are taking a super quickie weekend trip to go to the party on a friday night and hit the parks saturday and then head back home sunday.  SOOOO excited!  I got a great deal at the Dolphin with a FL Res discount since all my top choices at WDW resorts were unavailable.  I've stayed at the dolphin a couple times though and it's still nice.  I like the location.


 I really enjoy the Dolphin. We've always gotten a great rate because we are teachers. I love the location. I know you'll have a great time.

We had a lot of fun with the concert at the beach. I didn't eat too terribly (but I did have a margarita). My MIL and I walked to the farmers' market this morning, and I got the crispiest apples. That is one of my favorite things about this time of year.


----------



## UtahMama

UGH!

Today is DD's birthday party. Norah is almost 4, on the 26th. 

Here's the deal. I made pink cupcakes   that smell so good and look sooo good and my "taste testers" said were moist and good. UGGHH! I want one! 

But having to do elliptical trainer or bike or treadmill for an hour just for that one cupcake ISN'T WORTH IT! Ok, I talked myself out of it!  

I have plenty of veggies, and fruit and such to load up on. 

My whole family will be coming over for a big huge BBQ so wish me luck. I'm gonna need it, trust me!


----------



## dwheatl

UtahMama said:


> UGH!
> 
> Today is DD's birthday party. Norah is almost 4, on the 26th.
> 
> Here's the deal. I made pink cupcakes   that smell so good and look sooo good and my "taste testers" said were moist and good. UGGHH! I want one!
> 
> But having to do elliptical trainer or bike or treadmill for an hour just for that one cupcake ISN'T WORTH IT! Ok, I talked myself out of it!
> 
> I have plenty of veggies, and fruit and such to load up on.
> 
> My whole family will be coming over for a big huge BBQ so wish me luck. I'm gonna need it, trust me!



Wow, your kids are tied to me somehow. Your son's birthday is the same as mine (2/25) and your daughter's is the same as DH's. Crazy, huh?

DD and I are making a funfetti cake for DH's b-day. I think I'm just going to plan the calories into my day. We're not doing anything else special that day, so leaving room for cake is not so much of a problem.


----------



## UtahMama

Family Fun is over! No I didn't have ANY cupcake action. I did plan ahead with some sugar-free banana bread and sugar free cool whip, but it was GROSS and wrong so I ate watermelon. Birthday watermelon!  


AND, and it's back to school day tomorrow!!!!  (shhhh, I'm acting sad around my boys!)

*Here's a (NON-rick-roll) video that describes my emotions on that topic prezacktly:*

Click me:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPIIMbG9R4w


----------



## dwheatl

UtahMama said:


> Family Fun is over! No I didn't have ANY cupcake action. I did plan ahead with some sugar-free banana bread and sugar free cool whip, but it was GROSS and wrong so I ate watermelon. Birthday watermelon!
> 
> 
> AND, and it's back to school day tomorrow!!!!  (shhhh, I'm acting sad around my boys!)
> 
> *Here's a (NON-rick-roll) video that describes my emotions on that topic prezacktly:*
> 
> Click me:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPIIMbG9R4w



DH and i look like the kids in the video. It's back to school for us too. Congrats on the watermelon over bad banana bread. A wise choice.


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps!!!

I have to catch up on the thread!!! We got back from my Bachelorette Party last night! It was such an amazing fun time!!!  Saturday Night I was at a club called from 10 pm until around 5 am just dancing dancing dancing!! I have not done that in such a long time!!! It was an awesome girls weekend! My friends did such a fantastic job... The hotel called the water club is beautiful but they have this tiny pool for a hotel with approx 42 stories to it so that was interesting

anyway here are alot of pics  

http://www1.snapfish.com/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=243796432/a=9565651_9565651/t_=9565651


----------



## lovealldisney

> Family Fun is over! No I didn't have ANY cupcake action. I did plan ahead with some sugar-free banana bread and sugar free cool whip, but it was GROSS and wrong so I ate watermelon. Birthday watermelon!
> 
> 
> AND, and it's back to school day tomorrow!!!!  (shhhh, I'm acting sad around my boys!)
> 
> Here's a (NON-rick-roll) video that describes my emotions on that topic prezacktly:
> 
> Click me:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPIIMbG9R4w






   I feel the same way UM! My kids don't go back until after labor day! So one more week! They are so ready though, they are starting to get whiny. 

So I looked into driving schools for my son   I know I can't believe he will be 16 this year! Holy moly are driving schools expensive! Unfortunatly they don't offer it in high schools here anymore! 

Have a great day!


----------



## lovealldisney

> Becky AK: I am still having a hard time losing the "baby weight" and my son is now going on two. I honestly thought it was going to be a lot easier. The thing is, I work out every single night between 6-8pm at my gym. I don't eat a lot of junk food and most of my food consists of salads and protein. I don't know if I am destined to be overweight forever but it sure seems like it lately. Here we are in August & I would love to be back in some of the summer clothes which are just sitting in the back of my closet.



My first question are you eating enough? If your not eating enough it may be in starvtion mode so anything you do eat goes right into storage instead of burning it for fuel. It all has to do with you metabolism. 

I watch everything I eat and write it down. I was told on this thread to take your goal weight and multiply it times 12 that is what calories you should be eating in a day. And so far so good. They weight isn't pouring off but it is coming off slowly. Which is what I wanted. I have done fad diets in the past and lost weight only to put it back on and then some when I stopped! With this diet I am never hungry! Because I am eating constantly. Try it and see how it works for you. The other thing I would recommend is trying this web site. Sparkpeople.com there you can keep track of what you eat and exercise ect... Good luck and let us know how you do! We are all here for you!


----------



## DisneyObsession

UtahMama said:


> Family Fun is over! No I didn't have ANY cupcake action. I did plan ahead with some sugar-free banana bread and sugar free cool whip, but it was GROSS and wrong so I ate watermelon. Birthday watermelon!
> 
> 
> AND, and it's back to school day tomorrow!!!!  (shhhh, I'm acting sad around my boys!)
> 
> *Here's a (NON-rick-roll) video that describes my emotions on that topic prezacktly:*
> 
> Click me:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPIIMbG9R4w



Wendy...That was one of my favorite commercials when it came out!  However, I am past those days and am just sending DS back to college...sort of bittersweet. How is the house selling going? We had 2 showings this weekend, but who knows.

Working 12 hour days the next 3 days, so I'll be exhausted by Thurs, my day off. It'll be worth it for the extra $$$$ for Disney!!!  

I need to plan & pack my food for today, so I'll come back later if I can!

Happy Day!!


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps!!!
> 
> I have to catch up on the thread!!! We got back from my Bachelorette Party last night! It was such an amazing fun time!!!  Saturday Night I was at a club called from 10 pm until around 5 am just dancing dancing dancing!! I have not done that in such a long time!!! It was an awesome girls weekend! My friends did such a fantastic job... The hotel called the water club is beautiful but they have this tiny pool for a hotel with approx 42 stories to it so that was interesting
> 
> anyway here are alot of pics
> 
> http://www1.snapfish.com/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=243796432/a=9565651_9565651/t_=9565651


oooh i can't wait to look at your pics!!! Will do that at lunch time 

Happy Monday all!!!


----------



## becky_AK

lovealldisney said:


> My first question are you eating enough? If your not eating enough it may be in starvtion mode so anything you do eat goes right into storage instead of burning it for fuel. It all has to do with you metabolism.
> 
> I watch everything I eat and write it down. I was told on this thread to take your goal weight and multiply it times 12 that is what calories you should be eating in a day. And so far so good. They weight isn't pouring off but it is coming off slowly. Which is what I wanted. I have done fad diets in the past and lost weight only to put it back on and then some when I stopped! With this diet I am never hungry! Because I am eating constantly. Try it and see how it works for you. The other thing I would recommend is trying this web site. Sparkpeople.com there you can keep track of what you eat and exercise ect... Good luck and let us know how you do! We are all here for you!





ArielSRL said:


> Someone I know was working out quite a bit and eating only 1400 or less calories (I think that was the number), maybe it was 1100 but I don't think that sounds right. In any case, she wasn't losing weight, saw the doc and the doc said she was eating too little calories andher body was in "starvation" mode - hey maybe it was 1100 calories - and was storing any and all fat it could. Maybe that is the problem????
> 
> She upped her calorie intake and started losing!



Happy Monday!
Thanks for the replies...I was feeling so down on Friday!  I'm wondering if too little calories is the problem.  I have been trying to stay right around 1200-1300 calories per day.  I pulled a notebook out of my desk today and I'm going to keep track of everything that I eat.  We'll see how that goes for 2 weeks.  I guess if I don't lose any weight there is always the option of talking to my Dr. to see what she suggests.

Thanks again


----------



## DisneyLaura

Wonders10 said:


> Hey Peeps!  Check out my new ticker...



Yeah for you.



UtahMama said:


> Family Fun is over! No I didn't have ANY cupcake action. I did plan ahead with some sugar-free banana bread and sugar free cool whip, but it was GROSS and wrong so I ate watermelon. Birthday watermelon!
> 
> 
> AND, and it's back to school day tomorrow!!!!  (shhhh, I'm acting sad around my boys!)
> 
> *Here's a (NON-rick-roll) video that describes my emotions on that topic prezacktly:*
> 
> Click me:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPIIMbG9R4w



UM - Congrats on not eating the cupcake, you have way more willpower than I have.  Sorry the banana bread was yucky but I do love watermelon.  I remember when that commerical came out as well and I so feel the same.  The boys are fighting with each other, too much time together.  Even Elizabeth (who is 2) is yelling at them for no reason today.  We go back thursday and Elizabeth starts preschool on Sept 9th (tues and thurs).  I will be upset that all my kiddos are off to school but I will enjoy the quiet time as well.



LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps!!!
> 
> I have to catch up on the thread!!! We got back from my Bachelorette Party last night! It was such an amazing fun time!!!  Saturday Night I was at a club called from 10 pm until around 5 am just dancing dancing dancing!! I have not done that in such a long time!!! It was an awesome girls weekend! My friends did such a fantastic job... The hotel called the water club is beautiful but they have this tiny pool for a hotel with approx 42 stories to it so that was interesting
> 
> anyway here are alot of pics
> 
> http://www1.snapfish.com/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=243796432/a=9565651_9565651/t_=9565651



Looks like you guys had a lot of fun.  Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## LMO429

becky_AK said:


> Happy Monday!
> Thanks for the replies...I was feeling so down on Friday!  I'm wondering if too little calories is the problem.  I have been trying to stay right around 1200-1300 calories per day.  I pulled a notebook out of my desk today and I'm going to keep track of everything that I eat.  We'll see how that goes for 2 weeks.  I guess if I don't lose any weight there is always the option of talking to my Dr. to see what she suggests.
> 
> Thanks again



Hi Becky! Welcome to the Peeps! I remember you had a weightloss journal awhile back..or at least i think that was you!

I think the things that help me the most with reaching my goals is to take everything SLOWly and have realistic expectations in mind, I got out of my head setting goals such as i will lose 20 pounds in a month...realisitically its healthy to lose only a pound or 2 per week anymore than that and you set yourself up for setbacks and health problems. I lost my all or nothing attitude just because I ate a couple of handful of chips doesnt mean I messed up my diet for the day..this would happen to me all the time I would eat 3 chips tell myself I failed and that I would start fresh AGAIN tomorrow!! then I would proceed to eat the whole bag and turn the day into a full fledge binge.....Now I know its ok to have some chips but in moderation..The key is to be consistent 98% of the time and if you mess up here and there its OK!!!

plus i use to be the cardio queen..i would do hours and hours of cardio cardio carido i started to add weights about 8 months ago and the weight just melted off


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

MIA Peep finally checking in.  Been sorta busy the past week or so.  I didn't have anything to report last Friday, as I was a samer.  But that meant I was still under 160, so I'm happy with that.  I went to a water park on Thursday with my friend and his 5-year old son, so I did a ton of walking and a lot of stairs.  But I somehow managed to hurt my left foot, which has severly limited my exercise since then.  It is sore and swollen, and it hurts to walk with a shoe on it.  Hopefully that won't hurt me too bad (the lack of exerise, not my foot) come Friday.

All right, here's the Labor Day (or Labour Day for our friends across the pond) challenge update.  One more week to go...






Have a great day everyone!


----------



## abish19

So, I haven't posted in a while because my weight hasn't been changing!  I decided that I could bump up my efforts in the eating category, but the big change will come because I'm doing more strength training.  (Thanks LMO for validating that!).  

AND - I'm SO motivated since earlier today my DH said we could go to WDW for not just 6 but 7 DAYS!   

I'm just so happy for everybody!  Lots of good vibes on this thread, and the positive energy is BURSTING through my computer screen!  And for those of you who aren't doing so great (and maybe not posting because of it), we're all thinking of you and ready to help, even if from a distance!

I'm off to pump some serious iron (umm, 5 pounds?)!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Hi all! I know I've been MIA, but things have once again been SO crazy around here. I have finished editing and uploading photos from the last wedding I did, and I have another one in two weeks!  It is a smaller one though. And we just got back from Cedar Point. It was just DH, SIL, and me, and we had such a blast! SIL and I did every roller coaster with the exception of two, and one of those was the kiddie one we aren't allowed to do. We don't often get to do things with her, and she is such a great girl. This trip is her b-day present from us every year, and she is 21 this year. Just love her to death! Here's a pic of her and I from this weekend. 






I am a samer from two weeks ago still. I'm really hoping to make some progress before we leave for WDW in about 3 weeks. I hope everyone has been doing great. I miss you all and hope I'll be around more between now and our WDW trip.


----------



## UtahMama

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Hi all! I know I've been MIA, but things have once again been SO crazy around here. I have finished editing and uploading photos from the last wedding I did, and I have another one in two weeks!  It is a smaller one though. And we just got back from Cedar Point. It was just DH, SIL, and me, and we had such a blast! SIL and I did every roller coaster with the exception of two, and one of those was the kiddie one we aren't allowed to do. We don't often get to do things with her, and she is such a great girl. This trip is her b-day present from us every year, and she is 21 this year. Just love her to death! Here's a pic of her and I from this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a samer from two weeks ago still. I'm really hoping to make some progress before we leave for WDW in about 3 weeks. I hope everyone has been doing great. I miss you all and hope I'll be around more between now and our WDW trip.


Look away, Aaron!  

Lynda! HOW come your    are not _deflating_ like mine???? 

Seriously! You look GOOD! (from a totally straight housewife from Anytown, USA)

OH MY GOSH, I want to go to Cedar Point someday!!!! That roller coaster in the back ground looks fun!


----------



## DisneyLaura

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Hi all! I know I've been MIA, but things have once again been SO crazy around here. I have finished editing and uploading photos from the last wedding I did, and I have another one in two weeks!  It is a smaller one though. And we just got back from Cedar Point. It was just DH, SIL, and me, and we had such a blast! SIL and I did every roller coaster with the exception of two, and one of those was the kiddie one we aren't allowed to do. We don't often get to do things with her, and she is such a great girl. This trip is her b-day present from us every year, and she is 21 this year. Just love her to death! Here's a pic of her and I from this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a samer from two weeks ago still. I'm really hoping to make some progress before we leave for WDW in about 3 weeks. I hope everyone has been doing great. I miss you all and hope I'll be around more between now and our WDW trip.



Yeah for you for another wedding.  I can't see your picture  

I'm doing ok this week.  I went to WW today I lost but not much, i'll post on friday.  AF is packing up and leaving today and I tend to eat when she's in town, munch all day, some good some bad.


----------



## DisneyLaura

Nevermind I can see it now.


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> anyway here are alot of pics
> 
> http://www1.snapfish.com/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=243796432/a=9565651_9565651/t_=9565651


just saw them...looks like a wild time!! !



Disneyfreak92 said:


> Hi all! I know I've been MIA, but things have once again been SO crazy around here. I have finished editing and uploading photos from the last wedding I did, and I have another one in two weeks!  It is a smaller one though. And we just got back from Cedar Point. It was just DH, SIL, and me, and we had such a blast! SIL and I did every roller coaster with the exception of two, and one of those was the kiddie one we aren't allowed to do. We don't often get to do things with her, and she is such a great girl. This trip is her b-day present from us every year, and she is 21 this year. Just love her to death! Here's a pic of her and I from this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a samer from two weeks ago still. I'm really hoping to make some progress before we leave for WDW in about 3 weeks. I hope everyone has been doing great. I miss you all and hope I'll be around more between now and our WDW trip.



good to "see " you again..we have missed you lots n lots !!!


----------



## disneyismyname

Hello everyone! I was wondering if I could please join in this weight loss group? I really need to lose the weight and I need support.

thanks!


----------



## abish19

Disneyismyname- Join!  Join!  We'd love to have you!  Utahmama is our Thread Mother (is Aaron our Dad???).  Every Friday we post our weight loss or gain in big, colorful numbers.  We all do our own thing to lose weight and gain health, but we ALL support each other through thick and thin...in all parts of our lives!

Welcome!


----------



## disneyismyname

THANKS!!! 

I'm so glad and ready to be healthy!! I just finished doing some crunches! Now, I'm going to bed real early due to lack of sleep last night and I'll be getting up at 4:30est in the morning to do a exercise video before i get ready for work! 

My starting weight (08/26/2008--Tues):174.1


I would like to lose 20 lbs before my Nov. land/sea trip to WDW! 

Question: Does anyone have a problem eating heathly and working out on the weekends? I do! Any advice!


----------



## LMO429

disneyismyname said:


> THANKS!!!
> 
> I'm so glad and ready to be healthy!! I just finished doing some crunches! Now, I'm going to bed real early due to lack of sleep last night and I'll be getting up at 4:30est in the morning to do a exercise video before i get ready for work!
> 
> My starting weight (08/26/2008--Tues):174.1
> 
> 
> I would like to lose 20 lbs before my Nov. land/sea trip to WDW!
> 
> Question: Does anyone have a problem eating heathly and working out on the weekends? I do! Any advice!



I have the hardest times on the weekend..I have been staying the same weight because i workout and eat awesome during the week and then the weekends its a constant party in my mouth!! 

I do better when its not the summer less functions to attend..im looking 4 advice to


----------



## Disneyfreak92

UtahMama said:


> Look away, Aaron!
> 
> Lynda! HOW come your    are not _deflating_ like mine????
> 
> Seriously! You look GOOD! (from a totally straight housewife from Anytown, USA)
> 
> OH MY GOSH, I want to go to Cedar Point someday!!!! That roller coaster in the back ground looks fun!



 Wendy, you crack me up! "They" don't shrink a lot when I lose weight. Some - yes, but not a lot. Thank you. I thought that was just an OK picture, but thank you. 

That park is amazing! 16 coasters (of which we did 14)! The one behind us is Raptor - one of our favorites. It is SO FUN! There's a video of it here.


----------



## UtahMama

disneyismyname said:


> Hello everyone! I was wondering if I could please join in this weight loss group? I really need to lose the weight and I need support.
> 
> thanks!



Of course!!!! Welcome!!!! Weigh day is Fridays. You can just post how much you lose (or gain or "same") thusly: -3.5 or whatever. Do whatever plan works for you but I want to suggest taking your measurements now to see progress that isn't showing on the scale. I WISH I would have done that inches ago! Lots of fabulous info and experience here in the PEEP sisterhood (with one sweet brother). 



abish19 said:


> Disneyismyname- Join!  Join!  We'd love to have you!  *Utahmama is our Thread Mother (is Aaron our Dad???).*  Every Friday we post our weight loss or gain in big, colorful numbers.  We all do our own thing to lose weight and gain health, but we ALL support each other through thick and thin...in all parts of our lives!
> 
> Welcome!



LOL! We're thread parents, WIDF! LOL!




disneyismyname said:


> THANKS!!!
> 
> I'm so glad and ready to be healthy!! I just finished doing some crunches! Now, I'm going to bed real early due to lack of sleep last night and I'll be getting up at 4:30est in the morning to do a exercise video before i get ready for work!
> 
> My starting weight (08/26/2008--Tues):174.1
> 
> 
> I would like to lose 20 lbs before my Nov. land/sea trip to WDW!
> 
> Question: Does anyone have a problem eating heathly and working out on the weekends? I do! Any advice!



  4:30??? You are my hero. I tend to wait till late afternoon/early evening to get away from kids/stress!  "Mama Time"...except they often go with me to play in the kids' gym. 



Disneyfreak92 said:


> Wendy, you crack me up! "They" don't shrink a lot when I lose weight. Some - yes, but not a lot. Thank you. I thought that was just an OK picture, but thank you.
> 
> That park is amazing! 16 coasters (of which we did 14)! The one behind us is Raptor - one of our favorites. It is SO FUN! There's a video of it here.



OOOOhhhh, Raptor looks skeery! I'd LOVE it!


----------



## lovealldisney

Disneyismyname:

Welcome!  This is an awesome thread! Lots of great advise! 
Weekends aren't to bad for me, but now with school starting soon I fear I may fall off track. The kids have so much going on after school that I tend to eat the wrong things because I get sooooo..... hungry running them here or there! Then those fast food no no's are screaming at me to stop and eat   I think I need to pack some healthy snacks in the car so I don't get hungry. 

Any way welcome again! Good luck with your weight lose!


----------



## DisneyLaura

disneyismyname said:


> Hello everyone! I was wondering if I could please join in this weight loss group? I really need to lose the weight and I need support.
> 
> thanks!



Welcome to the peeps.  




disneyismyname said:


> THANKS!!!
> 
> I'm so glad and ready to be healthy!! I just finished doing some crunches! Now, I'm going to bed real early due to lack of sleep last night and I'll be getting up at 4:30est in the morning to do a exercise video before i get ready for work!
> 
> My starting weight (08/26/2008--Tues):174.1
> 
> 
> I would like to lose 20 lbs before my Nov. land/sea trip to WDW!
> 
> Question: Does anyone have a problem eating heathly and working out on the weekends? I do! Any advice!



Oh you're doing a cruise  Ihave trouble with the weekends too because everyone is home all day (of course in the summer the kids are home during the week but for some reason when DH is home too  ).  Once the kids go back to school (which is thursday  ) I'll start doing better during the week too.  And I am going to start an exercise tape once my DD2 is in preschool (tues and thurs).


----------



## DisneyObsession

DisneyismyName...WELCOME!!! We have a great time here and listen really well when you need to vent!!!  I did the land/sea last Nov and had a blast! Are you going with your Mom??? I think you posted on my TR! 

Wendy's advice to take measurements is a good one. I did that when I joined WW and after 5 wks am down over 7in from my body!  The weight loss is slow, but the inches are showing!


----------



## Sparkie

Sneaking back in .......

I've got lots of news.

DD went for her ultrasound today and she is having a girl.  Suprisingly  her boyfriend did show up for the appointment.  Dont remember if I told you all but he stood us up for her birthday dinner.  We waited for an hour and a half with no boyfriend and no phone call.

DS -  driving me NUTS!!!

And I have a NEW JOB!!!

Well, same job.... different hours.  I currently work 11 pm to 7 am  for 8 days in a row and get 6 days off.  My new work schedule will be 7pm to 7am on Sat and Sun only with 1 extra 8 hour day during the week.  So I am giving up every weekend but the trade off is a BIG pay increase and I get to live semi normal during the week.  I am allowed 4 weekend shifts off per year and can take time off during the week without that counting against my weekend time off allowance.  I retain my full time status and my full time benefits.   Another plus, I do better with my appetite control when I am off and maybe I will feel like exercising.  My main reason for considering this new position is for my daughter.  So that I can help her with the baby and she can finish school and keeping my fingers crossed that she will start college in the fall.  Then the more I thought about it, I found some positives for me as well.  



Last bit of good news..... Disney trip for October is still on.... Disney is my mental health "therapy"

Just wanted to share.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

disneyismyname said:


> THANKS!!!
> 
> I'm so glad and ready to be healthy!! I just finished doing some crunches! Now, I'm going to bed real early due to lack of sleep last night and I'll be getting up at 4:30est in the morning to do a exercise video before i get ready for work!
> 
> My starting weight (08/26/2008--Tues):174.1
> 
> 
> I would like to lose 20 lbs before my Nov. land/sea trip to WDW!
> 
> Question: Does anyone have a problem eating heathly and working out on the weekends? I do! Any advice!


Welcome aboard!  

Yeah, weekends are definitely my weak spot too.  I usually allow myself one day (typically Friday because it is the farthest away from weigh-in) to sort of let my guard down a little bit and eat how I'd like.  But I have to be extra careful, as in keeping track every single thing that goes in my mouth, and not letting up at all the rest of the weekend.  It would be so easy for me to just have a little bite here or a small handful there; and before you know it I've eaten 1/2 dozen WW Points that I didn't mark down.  So I don't know if I have any advice, but I do know where you are coming from.  



UtahMama said:


> LOL! We're thread parents, WIDF! LOL!


So I guess that makes all of the Peeps our illegitimate cyber-children?


----------



## disneyismyname

THANKS EVERYONE!!!! 

I'm really excited!! Yes i'm going on a land/sea trip with my mom and we are thrilled to be going! 


Utahmama: Dont call me a hero...I woke up at 5:20 this morning and didnt do a workout!  I fell asleep at 6pm and still couldnt wake up early!lol. 


DisneyObession: I did post on your TR!! Loved it!  


Thanks again everyone for letting me be apart of this!!!  Now I have to go back to work. 
I will give you more details on life, etc. afterwards...when I have more time!!!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Welcome aboard!
> 
> Yeah, weekends are definitely my weak spot too.  I usually allow myself one day (typically Friday because it is the farthest away from weigh-in) to sort of let my guard down a little bit and eat how I'd like.  But I have to be extra careful, as in keeping track every single thing that goes in my mouth, and not letting up at all the rest of the weekend.  It would be so easy for me to just have a little bite here or a small handful there; and before you know it I've eaten 1/2 dozen WW Points that I didn't mark down.  So I don't know if I have any advice, but I do know where you are coming from.



Yes, its weekends for me as well! It really annoys me that I can have all the self control in the world at work, when everyone else is eating good stuff around me, but as soon as the weekend comes I want to eat the world!

Speaking of which just weighed myself for the first time since our few days away at the weekend . . .  oh dear!!!!!!!!!!!! I may be missing from weigh-in Friday!!


----------



## UtahMama

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Yes, its weekends for me as well! It really annoys me that I can have all the self control in the world at work, when everyone else is eating good stuff around me, but as soon as the weekend comes I want to eat the world!
> 
> Speaking of which just weighed myself for the first time since our few days away at the weekend . . .  oh dear!!!!!!!!!!!! I may be missing from weigh-in Friday!!



NO free pass for you, missy!  

LOL! We've ALL been there  

I swear, the scale (aka: "Lying Beeotch" in my house) can go up 5 pounds in one day from 1 M&M.  (slight exaggeration)


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

disneyismyname said:


> Hello everyone! I was wondering if I could please join in this weight loss group? I really need to lose the weight and I need support.
> 
> thanks!


----------



## harleyquinn

Hi everyone!

I was hoping I could join up with you.  I thought now might be a good time since your Labor day challenge is almost over.

So here's a little about me:
I've been struggling with my weight every since I graduated from HS.  It makes me so sad to realize how skinny and healthy I was back then.  Anyway, 10 years and a lot of pounds later here I am.  Dh and I are TTC and I would really like to lose at least 10 pounds before I manage to get pregnant.  If by some miracle it happens right away, I would still like to stick around with you all--not to lose anything of course, but for support to have a heathier pregnancy.

So I'm the leader of the DIS Sparkpeople team.  I am ashamed to say I don't post very often on there, but I really love the website.  So I plan on using it for my calories and all.  And as far as exercise I'm considering joining a gym, but that scares me.  I just bought Turbo Jam and I do have a few other work out DVDs that I really like.  

So that's where I'm at.  I'm looking forward to hanging out with all of you!

(BTW the biggest reason I'm motivated again is that we just got back from WDW and I was really embarrassed by a few of my photopass pictures.   But the trip was awesome!)


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps!

I am terrible with computers but I am going to attempt to try to post some pics on the peep thread..here are a couple from my bachelorette party!

Here is me with 2 of my bridesmaids..(im the one in the middle)







Here is another one of me and the girlies






and here is a picture of what my legs look like 25 pounds lighter thanks to you peeps..mine are the ones on the right!






Lets hope again this works


----------



## harleyquinn

You look wonderful!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## LMO429

harleyquinn said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I was hoping I could join up with you.  I thought now might be a good time since your Labor day challenge is almost over.
> 
> So here's a little about me:
> I've been struggling with my weight every since I graduated from HS.  It makes me so sad to realize how skinny and healthy I was back then.  Anyway, 10 years and a lot of pounds later here I am.  Dh and I are TTC and I would really like to lose at least 10 pounds before I manage to get pregnant.  If by some miracle it happens right away, I would still like to stick around with you all--not to lose anything of course, but for support to have a heathier pregnancy.
> 
> So I'm the leader of the DIS Sparkpeople team.  I am ashamed to say I don't post very often on there, but I really love the website.  So I plan on using it for my calories and all.  And as far as exercise I'm considering joining a gym, but that scares me.  I just bought Turbo Jam and I do have a few other work out DVDs that I really like.
> 
> So that's where I'm at.  I'm looking forward to hanging out with all of you!
> 
> (BTW the biggest reason I'm motivated again is that we just got back from WDW and I was really embarrassed by a few of my photopass pictures.   But the trip was awesome!)



Welcome to the peeps!!

I love turbo jam..i do them all the time especially Cardio Party No. 3 and the Lower bOdy jam!

I use to go to the new york sports club (my gym)but for the past 8 mths i work out at home about 4 days and go the the sports club about 1 ot 2..i find it easier to work out at home..it helps me avoid excuses i just wake up and get it out of the way..like i said above i love turbo jams..jillian michaels biggest winner and barry boot cam..i also am on weight watchers and lost 25 pounds..when i joined the peeps i was 154 this past weekend i weighed in at 127..i usually fluctuate lately between 127 to 130 i am hoping to lose another 5 more pounds


----------



## dwheatl

Sparkie said:


> Sneaking back in .......
> 
> I've got lots of news.
> 
> DD went for her ultrasound today and she is having a girl.  Suprisingly  her boyfriend did show up for the appointment.  Dont remember if I told you all but he stood us up for her birthday dinner.  We waited for an hour and a half with no boyfriend and no phone call.
> 
> DS -  driving me NUTS!!!
> 
> And I have a NEW JOB!!!
> 
> Well, same job.... different hours.  I currently work 11 pm to 7 am  for 8 days in a row and get 6 days off.  My new work schedule will be 7pm to 7am on Sat and Sun only with 1 extra 8 hour day during the week.  So I am giving up every weekend but the trade off is a BIG pay increase and I get to live semi normal during the week.  I am allowed 4 weekend shifts off per year and can take time off during the week without that counting against my weekend time off allowance.  I retain my full time status and my full time benefits.   Another plus, I do better with my appetite control when I am off and maybe I will feel like exercising.  My main reason for considering this new position is for my daughter.  So that I can help her with the baby and she can finish school and keeping my fingers crossed that she will start college in the fall.  Then the more I thought about it, I found some positives for me as well.
> Last bit of good news..... Disney trip for October is still on.... Disney is my mental health "therapy"
> Just wanted to share.


Hang in there, hon. We are keeping you and your family in our thoughts.



harleyquinn said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I was hoping I could join up with you.  I thought now might be a good time since your Labor day challenge is almost over.
> 
> So here's a little about me:
> I've been struggling with my weight every since I graduated from HS.  It makes me so sad to realize how skinny and healthy I was back then.  Anyway, 10 years and a lot of pounds later here I am.  Dh and I are TTC and I would really like to lose at least 10 pounds before I manage to get pregnant.  If by some miracle it happens right away, I would still like to stick around with you all--not to lose anything of course, but for support to have a heathier pregnancy.
> 
> So I'm the leader of the DIS Sparkpeople team.  I am ashamed to say I don't post very often on there, but I really love the website.  So I plan on using it for my calories and all.  And as far as exercise I'm considering joining a gym, but that scares me.  I just bought Turbo Jam and I do have a few other work out DVDs that I really like.
> 
> So that's where I'm at.  I'm looking forward to hanging out with all of you!
> 
> (BTW the biggest reason I'm motivated again is that we just got back from WDW and I was really embarrassed by a few of my photopass pictures.   But the trip was awesome!)



Welcome. Love your name/avatar. DS is a huge Batman fan, and we all get pulled into that. 
I am sure that I am not the only one on this thread who can vouch for the weight loss/fertility connection. Is it because we become so irresistible? 

LMO, you look great (and very happy). Thanks for sharing the pictures with us.


----------



## lovealldisney

harleyquinn said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I was hoping I could join up with you.  I thought now might be a good time since your Labor day challenge is almost over.
> 
> So here's a little about me:
> I've been struggling with my weight every since I graduated from HS.  It makes me so sad to realize how skinny and healthy I was back then.  Anyway, 10 years and a lot of pounds later here I am.  Dh and I are TTC and I would really like to lose at least 10 pounds before I manage to get pregnant.  If by some miracle it happens right away, I would still like to stick around with you all--not to lose anything of course, but for support to have a heathier pregnancy.
> 
> So I'm the leader of the DIS Sparkpeople team.  I am ashamed to say I don't post very often on there, but I really love the website.  So I plan on using it for my calories and all.  And as far as exercise I'm considering joining a gym, but that scares me.  I just bought Turbo Jam and I do have a few other work out DVDs that I really like.
> 
> So that's where I'm at.  I'm looking forward to hanging out with all of you!
> 
> (BTW the biggest reason I'm motivated again is that we just got back from WDW and I was really embarrassed by a few of my photopass pictures.   But the trip was awesome!)




Welcome to the Peep thread!! You will love it here! I use Sparkpeople to! I don't post there either. But I love the site! I didn't want to join a gym either so I joined Ladies Workout Express it's like Curves and it's only for women which I like. The circut only takes 30mins. Which I like because I have one teen and one tween and we are constantly on the go! So it is something that I can work into my day. I like to walk to so on days I don't go and work out I will take an hour long walk. The main thing is to just get up and get moving! 

We are all here for you and don't feel bad about yourself we are all in the same boat! Everyone here is so helpful and just genuinly fun! So good luck and keep posting!


----------



## disneyismyname

Tomorrow is weigh-in!!! 

Well..I promised to "type" more about myself so lets see:

I'm 22 years old, I live in Ohio(GO BUCKS!) with my parents(which allows me to sleep for 10 hours!). I'm not married nor do I have any children(...again..why I can sleep for 10 hours! ).


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

LMO429 said:


> Welcome to the peeps!!
> 
> I love turbo jam..i do them all the time especially Cardio Party No. 3 and the Lower bOdy jam!
> 
> I use to go to the new york sports club (my gym)but for the past 8 mths i work out at home about 4 days and go the the sports club about 1 ot 2..i find it easier to work out at home..it helps me avoid excuses i just wake up and get it out of the way..like i said above i love turbo jams..jillian michaels biggest winner and barry boot cam..i also am on weight watchers and lost 25 pounds..when i joined the peeps i was 154 this past weekend i weighed in at 127..i usually fluctuate lately between 127 to 130 i am hoping to lose another 5 more pounds



OK, I have just bought 5 Turbo Jam DVD's!! Thanks for the inspiration! I already have a few workout DVD's I do at home, but always great to get new recommendations! Hopefully the will arrive in double quick time!!! Needing the help this week!


----------



## LMO429

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> OK, I have just bought 5 Turbo Jam DVD's!! Thanks for the inspiration! I already have a few workout DVD's I do at home, but always great to get new recommendations! Hopefully the will arrive in double quick time!!! Needing the help this week!



you will love turbo jam so much fun!!!! i love cardio party 3 and punch kick and jam


----------



## lovealldisney

Good Morning Peeps,

Well I am a Samer this week. And I ain't complaining! Hope everyone has a great holiday weekend! Anyone doing anything fun? I'm not going anywhere! We have the Harley 105th Anniversary going on in town this weekend! So I am just staying home. There are motorcycles everywhere! I was going to go to the musuem today with the kids but I think downtown may be a little crowded! 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## LMO429

ugh! a SAMER AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## DisneyObsession

LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> I am terrible with computers but I am going to attempt to try to post some pics on the peep thread..here are a couple from my bachelorette party!
> 
> Here is me with 2 of my bridesmaids..(im the one in the middle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another one of me and the girlies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a picture of what my legs look like 25 pounds lighter thanks to you peeps..mine are the ones on the right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets hope again this works



You are looking great!!! Yoau are going to be one beautiful bride!!!  Wish my legs looked that good....sooo thin!!!



Sparkie said:


> Sneaking back in .......
> 
> I've got lots of news.
> 
> DD went for her ultrasound today and she is having a girl.  Suprisingly  her boyfriend did show up for the appointment.  Dont remember if I told you all but he stood us up for her birthday dinner.  We waited for an hour and a half with no boyfriend and no phone call.
> 
> DS -  driving me NUTS!!!
> 
> And I have a NEW JOB!!!
> 
> Well, same job.... different hours.  I currently work 11 pm to 7 am  for 8 days in a row and get 6 days off.  My new work schedule will be 7pm to 7am on Sat and Sun only with 1 extra 8 hour day during the week.  So I am giving up every weekend but the trade off is a BIG pay increase and I get to live semi normal during the week.  I am allowed 4 weekend shifts off per year and can take time off during the week without that counting against my weekend time off allowance.  I retain my full time status and my full time benefits.   Another plus, I do better with my appetite control when I am off and maybe I will feel like exercising.  My main reason for considering this new position is for my daughter.  So that I can help her with the baby and she can finish school and keeping my fingers crossed that she will start college in the fall.  Then the more I thought about it, I found some positives for me as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Last bit of good news..... Disney trip for October is still on.... Disney is my mental health "therapy"
> 
> Just wanted to share.



A girl..huh?!? That is exciting!!!  My only piece of advice is don't take all the resposibility for caring for the baby...you helping too much allows her to still be the "teenager" and not be as resposible for her baby. It's hard as "Grandma", but she has to realize she has given up some things by having this baby. JMHO  Believe me, I know how hard that is after doing it with my own DD, but sometimes we have to instill some "tough love" on our kids.


----------



## DisneyObsession

On to my WI....DOWN 1.5!! I think I still have 2lbs to go to my goal by Mon, but at least I am closer than I have ever been in any of the other challenges!!! What's next...Halloween????


----------



## harleyquinn

LMO429 said:


> Welcome to the peeps!!
> 
> I love turbo jam..i do them all the time especially Cardio Party No. 3 and the Lower bOdy jam!
> 
> I use to go to the new york sports club (my gym)but for the past 8 mths i work out at home about 4 days and go the the sports club about 1 ot 2..i find it easier to work out at home..it helps me avoid excuses i just wake up and get it out of the way..like i said above i love turbo jams..jillian michaels biggest winner and barry boot cam..i also am on weight watchers and lost 25 pounds..when i joined the peeps i was 154 this past weekend i weighed in at 127..i usually fluctuate lately between 127 to 130 i am hoping to lose another 5 more pounds



I did weight watchers about 6 years ago and lost 35 pounds.  I've gained most of it back now. :-(



dwheatl said:


> Welcome. Love your name/avatar. DS is a huge Batman fan, and we all get pulled into that.
> I am sure that I am not the only one on this thread who can vouch for the weight loss/fertility connection. Is it because we become so irresistible?



I love it when people actually know who Harley is!   People usually think I'm into romances. lol


lovealldisney said:


> Welcome to the Peep thread!! You will love it here! I use Sparkpeople to! I don't post there either. But I love the site! I didn't want to join a gym either so I joined Ladies Workout Express it's like Curves and it's only for women which I like. The circut only takes 30mins. Which I like because I have one teen and one tween and we are constantly on the go! So it is something that I can work into my day. I like to walk to so on days I don't go and work out I will take an hour long walk. The main thing is to just get up and get moving!
> 
> We are all here for you and don't feel bad about yourself we are all in the same boat! Everyone here is so helpful and just genuinly fun! So good luck and keep posting!



Thank You!  The gym I am considering has a private women only section as well as women only classes.  I just have a hard time committing to the cost.  I'm going to try Turbo Jam at home and see what happens.



Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> OK, I have just bought 5 Turbo Jam DVD's!! Thanks for the inspiration! I already have a few workout DVD's I do at home, but always great to get new recommendations! Hopefully the will arrive in double quick time!!! Needing the help this week!


Did you see my other thread?  I think we need to get a TJ group going!

Thank you all so much for all the welcomes!!

I weighed in this morning and I am DOWN 1 pound from what I weighed last week.  So I'm all set!


----------



## harleyquinn

I have a question.

What do you all eat for breakfast?  I usually eat cereal before work, but lately I've been starving by the time lunch rolls around.  I think I need a heartier cereal.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Hey! Check this out! I got DIS back at work!  I don't know if it will last or not. I have no idea why it is happening to be honest, but I can post my weigh in info in a timely manner for a change!  

*Down 1.6 lbs this week!* Not remotely close to reaching the lofty 15-lb goal I set for myself, but it does bring me to 196.8, which is the lowest number I've seen on the scale since I don't know when...LONG before I started the Peep thread over a year and a half ago. I am getting into the numbers I haven't seen since my first year of marriage, 6 years ago. That's exciting because my goal is to be roughly the same size I was when I got engaged, maybe slightly smaller, and I must be about 30 lbs from that. That's still a decent amount of weight to lose, but since I've already lost 53.2 lbs total, it seems like the home stretch.  

I hope everyone has a great weigh in day!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

harleyquinn said:


> I have a question.
> 
> What do you all eat for breakfast?  I usually eat cereal before work, but lately I've been starving by the time lunch rolls around.  I think I need a heartier cereal.



I have either two weetabix or a bowlful of Special K, with half a grapefruit. Then I have some more fruit mid-morning - I could never get all the way to lunch without a little fruit pick-me-up!!!!

Its meant to be better for your metabolism to eat little and often, so sometimes I eat the grapefruit at home then save my cereal and eat it when I get to my desk at work (straight away as I am ravenous by then!!).  Keeps me going just that little bit longer before getting to my fruit!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Oh dear . . . PLUS 2lb!!!!! But I had such a nice few days away that I don't mind that much . . . I SHALL mind if they haven't gone by next week though!


----------



## UtahMama

harleyquinn said:


> I have a question.
> 
> What do you all eat for breakfast?  I usually eat cereal before work, but lately I've been starving by the time lunch rolls around.  I think I need a heartier cereal.



PROTEIN

Protein will keep you fuller much longer. 

eggs or egg substitute made into an omelette, with cheese and ham. Today I had an omelette with cheese, avocado and salsa. That will tide me over until lunch.

I also like the thick cut oatmeal (health food store) with added ground flax seed (can't taste), or yogurt.

Still, the eggs keep me fuller and more satisfied than, say, raisin bread or Pop Tarts.


----------



## DisneyLaura

Sparkie said:


> Sneaking back in .......
> 
> I've got lots of news.
> 
> DD went for her ultrasound today and she is having a girl.  Suprisingly  her boyfriend did show up for the appointment.  Dont remember if I told you all but he stood us up for her birthday dinner.  We waited for an hour and a half with no boyfriend and no phone call.



When is she due again?  Sorry to hear that the baby's father is not there for your DD but you are and that's all that counts.  Congrats on the girl to your DD.   



harleyquinn said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I was hoping I could join up with you.  I thought now might be a good time since your Labor day challenge is almost over.



Welcome aboard



disneyismyname said:


> I'm 22 years old, I live in Ohio(GO BUCKS!) with my parents(which allows me to sleep for 10 hours!). I'm not married nor do I have any children(...again..why I can sleep for 10 hours!



Ok I am officially jealous, I haven't slept for 10 hours straight in almost 10 years.



harleyquinn said:


> I have a question.
> 
> What do you all eat for breakfast?  I usually eat cereal before work, but lately I've been starving by the time lunch rolls around.  I think I need a heartier cereal.



I'm bad to ask for breakfast options.  I usually have coffee and a yogurt or some toast.  I used to skip breakfast and then around 10-11 o'clock I was starving.  Sometimes I do eat some Cheerios with some fruit too.


----------



## harleyquinn

Awesome!  Thanks for the suggestions.

I almost always eat eggs on the mornings I don't work (4 days of the week).  It's the work mornings that get me, because I don't want to make a 'normal' breakfast.

I've always done pretty well on mini-wheats...I've been meaning to try Special K.

We just don't have a lot of fresh stuff around the house since we just came back from WDW.  I'm going to go the farmer's market tomorrow and pick up a bunch of stuff.  I usually have that as a snack around 11am and then lunch at 1pm.  I need to start bringing something for my 3pm break too.  I just usually eat it all at lunch instead of breaking it up better.


----------



## mommaU4

Wow, I cannot believe this is the final challenge weigh in! (It is right? lol) It went by fast. 

Anyway, I am down from 231.8 to 230.6 so a loss of *-1.2 lbs*

I think that brings my total lost to around 12 or 13 lbs which is short of my 15 lb goal. Oh well. I tried! Thanks for all the support and advice everyone.


----------



## UtahMama

harleyquinn said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I was hoping I could join up with you.  I thought now might be a good time since your Labor day challenge is almost over.
> 
> So here's a little about me:
> I've been struggling with my weight every since I graduated from HS.  It makes me so sad to realize how skinny and healthy I was back then.  Anyway, 10 years and a lot of pounds later here I am.  Dh and I are TTC and I would really like to lose at least 10 pounds before I manage to get pregnant.  If by some miracle it happens right away, I would still like to stick around with you all--not to lose anything of course, but for support to have a heathier pregnancy.
> 
> So I'm the leader of the DIS Sparkpeople team.  I am ashamed to say I don't post very often on there, but I really love the website.  So I plan on using it for my calories and all.  And as far as exercise I'm considering joining a gym, but that scares me.  I just bought Turbo Jam and I do have a few other work out DVDs that I really like.
> 
> So that's where I'm at.  I'm looking forward to hanging out with all of you!
> 
> (BTW the biggest reason I'm motivated again is that we just got back from WDW and I was really embarrassed by a few of my photopass pictures.   But the trip was awesome!)



It's a well known fact that Photo Pass photos add 10 pounds  

And it's nice to meetcha! Good luck on getting pregnant! 



LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> I am terrible with computers but I am going to attempt to try to post some pics on the peep thread..here are a couple from my bachelorette party!
> 
> Here is me with 2 of my bridesmaids..(im the one in the middle)


You look amazing! Totally beautiful!

I MUST own that bra!!!!  
That aint no Playtex 18 hour, 4 hook model...that's for sure!
Really, I DO sometimes talk about something other than bras and bo obs  



disneyismyname said:


> Tomorrow is weigh-in!!!
> 
> Well..I promised to "type" more about myself so lets see:
> 
> I'm 22 years old, I live in Ohio(GO BUCKS!) with my parents(which allows me to sleep for 10 hours!). I'm not married nor do I have any children(...again..why I can sleep for 10 hours! ).


Would you mind sleeping 10 hours for me??? It's been 19 years since I've been well rested.


lovealldisney said:


> Good Morning Peeps,
> 
> Well I am a Samer this week. And I ain't complaining! Hope everyone has a great holiday weekend! Anyone doing anything fun? I'm not going anywhere! We have the Harley 105th Anniversary going on in town this weekend! So I am just staying home. There are motorcycles everywhere! I was going to go to the musuem today with the kids but I think downtown may be a little crowded!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Harley folks are awesome!!!! 
I think you should go ask the biggest, baddest dude you can find if you can take his Harley for a spin.  


mommaU4 said:


> Wow, I cannot believe this is the final challenge weigh in! (It is right? lol) It went by fast.
> 
> Anyway, I am down from 231.8 to 230.6 so a loss of *-1.2 lbs*
> 
> I think that brings my total lost to around 12 or 13 lbs which is short of my 15 lb goal. Oh well. I tried! Thanks for all the support and advice everyone.



Can I have an extension on the challenge? 
UGH! I totally blew that one! 


oh, I'm up .4 (which is better than my first weigh in this morning...ACK!)


*Aaron-* could you just make that a 4 pound loss for my spot on your chart? That would be lovely.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

harleyquinn said:


> I have a question.
> 
> What do you all eat for breakfast?  I usually eat cereal before work, but lately I've been starving by the time lunch rolls around.  I think I need a heartier cereal.



I have Fiber One cereal (usually the honey cluster variety) or oatmeal and a yogurt. Then I usually have a banana and/or an apple before lunch time. 



UtahMama said:


> You look amazing! Totally beautiful!
> 
> I MUST own that bra!!!!
> That aint no Playtex 18 hour, 4 hook model...that's for sure!
> Really, I DO sometimes talk about something other than bras and bo obs :sad2
> 
> 
> Can I have an extension on the challenge?
> UGH! I totally blew that one!



Too funny Wendy! Are you a little obsessed with the chestal area right now? That does look like a good bra though.  *LMO* - You do look great in those pics! Skinny Minnie!   

And Wendy - I am right there with you on the challenge. I didn't come close to mine. I did make progress, but I didn't even make it half way to mine. On to the next challenge, I suppose! We CAN do it!


----------



## LMO429

UTAH MAMA!!!! You are 2 funny!!! The bra I had on is my little secret but I will let you all in on it

Warner's Sleek Underneath Underwire Contour Bra Style No. (1344):

and it's super comfy too!!!! but I also have a D cup naturally  so im sure that helps!!!


thanks everyone for the compliments! I had been pushing to lose another 5 pounds before the wedding but I'm slowly starting to accept myself as is!!!


MY NEXT GOAL after the wedding is to be able to wear bikini bottoms without a skirt to Blizzard Beach next May!


----------



## UtahMama

LMO429 said:


> UTAH MAMA!!!! You are 2 funny!!! The bra I had on is my little secret but I will let you all in on it
> 
> Warner's Sleek Underneath Underwire Contour Bra Style No. (1344):
> 
> and it's super comfy too!!!! but I also have a D cup naturally  so im sure that helps!!!
> 
> 
> thanks everyone for the compliments! I had been pushing to lose another 5 pounds before the wedding but I'm slowly starting to accept myself as is!!!
> 
> 
> MY NEXT GOAL after the wedding is to be able to wear bikini bottoms without a skirt to Blizzard Beach next May!



THANKS!  
Is it THIS one? http://www.barenecessities.com/Warners-Sleek-Underneath-Contour-Bra_product_Warners1344.htm
Look at the price! YAYYY!

I want a D-cup _un-naturally_,now that I'm no longer "heaving" ,LOL. 

NOT too much to ask after nursing 4 babies a grand total of 4(ish) years and losing a 100 pounds (and yo-yo'ing most of my adult life)


----------



## mommaU4

Since we are sort of on the topic of bras and b00bs, has anyone here been for a professional fitting? 

I'd like to since I know I am not wearing the right size or style, but I'm too embarrassed to do so.  And even more now since I've lost 32 lbs and I'm pretty sure most of that was in the chest area!!!  The girls are in pretty sad shape and lord only knows what they'll look like when I actually reach my goal!  

Surgery and implants will never be an option for me, lol, but I've heard the right bra and right fit can do wonders. I just freak out when I think of some stranger messing with my girls!


----------



## disneyismyname

I loss.......1.2

yeah!! And I just started tuesday!! Rock on!! 

174.1--172.9


----------



## LMO429

mommaU4 said:


> Since we are sort of on the topic of bras and b00bs, has anyone here been for a professional fitting?
> 
> I'd like to since I know I am not wearing the right size or style, but I'm too embarrassed to do so.  And even more now since I've lost 32 lbs and I'm pretty sure most of that was in the chest area!!!  The girls are in pretty sad shape and lord only knows what they'll look like when I actually reach my goal!
> 
> Surgery and implants will never be an option for me, lol, but I've heard the right bra and right fit can do wonders. I just freak out when I think of some stranger messing with my girls!



OT! Momma U4 what are my must dos at disneyland?  I will be there from oct 8 - oct 12th! Should i go to the trick or treat party?  do they tend to sell out in advance?

Here are my Priority seatings

Napa Rose
Blue Bayou
Tortilla Joes
Carnation Cafe
wine county trattoria
story tellers cafe

we are staying at the grand californian!


----------



## LMO429

mommaU4 said:


> Since we are sort of on the topic of bras and b00bs, has anyone here been for a professional fitting?
> 
> I'd like to since I know I am not wearing the right size or style, but I'm too embarrassed to do so.  And even more now since I've lost 32 lbs and I'm pretty sure most of that was in the chest area!!!  The girls are in pretty sad shape and lord only knows what they'll look like when I actually reach my goal!
> 
> Surgery and implants will never be an option for me, lol, but I've heard the right bra and right fit can do wonders. I just freak out when I think of some stranger messing with my girls!




as far as the ta tas go...I find the bra wacoal & warner bras to fit the best considering I have big ones  

this may help if you are embarrassed to get measured at a store, but I would not let you deter you, most sales people tend to be pretty nice

http://www.afraidtoask.com/breast/breastmeasuringcup.html


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

I'm *-1.6 lbs *this week.  Yay! I have been walking/jogging 3 miles a day, several times a week, and keeping a record of how long it takes me.  Within a week I've improved my time by 3 mins. & 45 secs.  Sorry I haven't been around much lately and I seldom comment but I do read every post.  Sometimes I just can't put into words what I'm thinking. 

To anyone in general:
Nursing 203 is going really well.   It's hard to believe that two weeks of classes are already over with.  Only 14 more for this semester.  Graduation has been set for May 8 and our pinning ceremony will be held on May 9th.  That's only 8 months & 10 days.     I've decided to cancel our December trip to Disney World and add more days to our June trip instead.  The only time in Dec. that we would have be able to go would have been New Year's eve week and I just don't want to fight the crowds.  Company has just arrived.  Later.

Melinda- Where are you?


----------



## Disneyfreak92

I find that Victoria's Secret Body by Victoria line is quite good. I wear the shaping full coverage and shaping demis, and I am a C, so the girls do need some support. And these are definitely the best bras I've ever owned. I have never been for a professional fitting either, but I am pretty certain I am wearing the right size at this point. (I think I was pushing it before the weight loss started though - on the number more so than the letter.) I do want to check out the link LMO posted though, but I can't get to it from here at work. I'll have to try tonight or tomorrow at home.


----------



## mommaU4

LMO429 said:


> OT! Momma U4 what are my must dos at disneyland?  I will be there from oct 8 - oct 12th! Should i go to the trick or treat party?  do they tend to sell out in advance?
> 
> Here are my Priority seatings
> 
> Napa Rose
> Blue Bayou
> Tortilla Joes
> Carnation Cafe
> wine county trattoria
> story tellers cafe
> 
> we are staying at the grand californian!


Have you ever been to DL before? I can't recall...sorry. 


Well, in any case, I haven't been to the ToT party before, but I'm going this year and really excited by all the pics and things I've seen. So I'd say to go. Have you been to MNSSHP? It's not that big so you might be disappointed if you try to compare the two, kwim? But the park is really done up nicely and lots of different characters out to take pics with. 


Carnation Cafe is really good, get the Baked Potato soup. And ask if Oscar the chef is around. He's been working at DL for over 50 years and I've heard he has great stories of the early days. It would be neat to have a pic with him. 

At the Blue Bayou, I'm sure you know to ask to have a water side table if possible. 

Are you planning a tour? They have the Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour which also includes lunch so that's nice. And you'd get some behind the scenes info as well as a peek into the lobby of Club 33. 

The chicken alfredo lasagna at Wine Country Trattoria is really good. Everyone I've talked to who's had it, loves it. 

Gotta try a Tigger Tail. They are sold down by the Winnie the Pooh ride. 

I personally enjoy the "Disneyland: The First 50 Magical Years" show with Steve Martin. It's an exhibit about the history of Disneyland. 

Gotta ride the Haunted Mansion since the Nightmare Before Christmas holiday layover will be up. That's really fun. 

It's a long shot, but if you are really sweet lol and ask one of the CMs working at the train (the one that goes around the park) if you can ride in the Lily Belle, they might let you. (Find a male CM and show him a little leg!  ) http://waltstoytrains.railfan.net/lilly.htm
Just recently another DISer I know asked and her and her DH were allowed to ride.  


I'm trying to think of things that are unique to Disneyland. 

Oh, the Billy Hill and the Hillbillies show is really funny. 

Mr. Toads Wild Ride, since that's gone from WDW now. 

The Tiki Room still has the original show. 

The canoes that circle Tom Sawyers island are kind of fun. I've heard they don't have those in WDW. 

Ride the carousel in Fantasyland and look for Jingles. It's supposed to be Mary Poppins horse. I think it had bells around it's neck or something. A pic on that would be cute. 

The Matterhorn of course. And Indiana Jones ride. 

Storybook Land canal boats are really cute. The line is usually long, BUT the little scenes are so adorable and make great pics. 

I guess I have to say Finding Nemo, lol. It's pretty much a must do as well. Although I am claustophobic so I hated it.  Still, I did it at least once. 

Also the Mark Twain is a must do, and I've heard you can ask the CMs working at the dock if you can ride up in the wheel house. 

Ummm, well, that's all I can think of off the top of my head. LOL Just go on everything and have fun!  

Also here is a thread (it's short) that you can glance through real quick about some of the favorite snacks/foods at Disneyland:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1932807


----------



## mommaU4

LMO429 said:


> as far as the ta tas go...I find the bra wacoal & warner bras to fit the best considering I have big ones
> 
> this may help if you are embarrassed to get measured at a store, but I would not let you deter you, most sales people tend to be pretty nice
> 
> http://www.afraidtoask.com/breast/breastmeasuringcup.html





Disneyfreak92 said:


> I find that Victoria's Secret Body by Victoria line is quite good. I wear the shaping full coverage and shaping demis, and I am a C, so the girls do need some support. And these are definitely the best bras I've ever owned. I have never been for a professional fitting either, but I am pretty certain I am wearing the right size at this point. (I think I was pushing it before the weight loss started though - on the number more so than the letter.) I do want to check out the link LMO posted though, but I can't get to it from here at work. I'll have to try tonight or tomorrow at home.






Thanks for the info ladies. I'm definitely going to check out that link too.


----------



## dwheatl

Forgot to say, down .2. I'll take it. Oh, and whatever you all eat for breakfast, please eat something. We had a teacher collapse today who had nothing but coffee all day. The paramedics had to come and take her to the hospital. Please lose weight the healthy way. 


mommaU4 said:


> I guess I have to say Finding Nemo, lol. It's pretty much a must do as well. Although I am claustophobic so I hated it.  Still, I did it at least once.
> 
> 
> Ummm, well, that's all I can think of off the top of my head. LOL Just go on everything and have fun!
> 
> Also here is a thread (it's short) that you can glance through real quick about some of the favorite snacks/foods at Disneyland:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1932807




Here's another thread about features unique to DL over WDW. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=802084

If you like Roger Rabbit, that part of Toontown is fun. Step on the manhole covers and pick up the street phones. 

As for Nemo, I've been on it twice despite having claustrophobia. I just have to tell myself that my head is above water level if I stand up. However, I just talked to a friend who was riding when the earthquake struck this summer. She said it REALLY  rocked. I may never go on again (but don't let that stop you).

I guess you'll get newlywed badges from the GC. If not, that and anything else you need that you would get from City Hall is easier to get at Guest Relations in CA. Much shorter lines for the same services. that's my best DL secret.


----------



## UtahMama

disneyismyname said:


> I loss.......1.2
> 
> yeah!! And I just started tuesday!! Rock on!!
> 
> 174.1--172.9


That's great! I added you to "the spreadsheet"  You are officially a card carrying member of the PEEPS.  



mommaU4 said:


> Since we are sort of on the topic of bras and b00bs, has anyone here been for a professional fitting?
> 
> I'd like to since I know I am not wearing the right size or style, but I'm too embarrassed to do so.  And even more now since I've lost 32 lbs and I'm pretty sure most of that was in the chest area!!!  The girls are in pretty sad shape and lord only knows what they'll look like when I actually reach my goal!
> 
> Surgery and implants will never be an option for me, lol, but I've heard the right bra and right fit can do wonders. I just freak out when I think of some stranger messing with my girls!



DO! They don't care, really! 
Maybe an older, motherly sales lady at a department store rather than Patty Perky at Victorias?

I think as long as there's no gapping, muffin-topping or wire-pinching or back squeezing or bulging self measuring can be fine with a GOOD bra. 



LMO429 said:


> OT! Momma U4 what are my must dos at disneyland?  I will be there from oct 8 - oct 12th! Should i go to the trick or treat party?  do they tend to sell out in advance?
> 
> Here are my Priority seatings
> 
> Napa Rose
> Blue Bayou
> Tortilla Joes
> Carnation Cafe
> wine county trattoria
> story tellers cafe
> 
> we are staying at the grand californian!



The GC is the BOMB!!!!! 

I can't wait to get your opinions on all my favorites (which you happen to have listed) 

You can always get a Monte Cristo sandwich with pomme frtittes in New Orleans...OH MY Goodness!  Honeymoon food has no calories afterall.



my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> I'm *-1.6 lbs *this week.  Yay! I have been walking/jogging 3 miles a day, several times a week, and keeping a record of how long it takes me.  Within a week I've improved my time by 3 mins. & 45 secs.  Sorry I haven't been around much lately and I seldom comment but I do read every post.  Sometimes I just can't put into words what I'm thinking.


Good for YOU!!!! It's so amazing to me how much we progress and improve DAILY with exercise. I read somewhere that "Muscles are meant to be challenged" and I think of that all the time. Gives me a little boost to kick it up a notch. 


Disneyfreak92 said:


> I find that Victoria's Secret Body by Victoria line is quite good. I wear the shaping full coverage and shaping demis, and I am a C, so the girls do need some support. And these are definitely the best bras I've ever owned. I have never been for a professional fitting either, but I am pretty certain I am wearing the right size at this point. (I think I was pushing it before the weight loss started though - on the number more so than the letter.) I do want to check out the link LMO posted though, but I can't get to it from here at work. I'll have to try tonight or tomorrow at home.


I looove those! Except, I don't want to spend the money till I need to. 
The new VS BIOFIT Uplift has me very curious though. 


GREAT topics today! LOL


----------



## DisneyLaura

I think I forgot to post my weigh in today.  Im -.4 lb.  Not much but I'll take it.  Of course I'm no where near my challenge for Labor Day but I think I broke even, stayed the same, hopefully.  Lauren I did your bra sizing thing and it's telling me a whole different size than I'm wearing.  They are saying my cup size is a AA which I know is not right, I've got girls.  My number around is around the same size but the letter is way off I think.  I'll have to try it again with a bra on and see if that's different because like Wendy I have nursed three kids also and the girls are not so perky anymore.  Ok back to our regular scheduled programming.


----------



## DisneyObsession

All this talk of   and bras made me think I need to buy some new ones before my trip!! The VS ones look really nice....with a "nice" price as well. I think I'll measure and go from there!

Do we get a final WI on Monday for the challenge or was yesterday it? I can't remember, because I think this is the first challenge that I have finished!  

OK...I have to get food ready for dinner, as I head to work in 30 min.  (I really don't want to go!)


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hey Peeps.....IM BACK!!! And Im MRS DisneyGalUK!  

The wedding was fabulous! The day absolutely flew by and there were no problems at all (or at least none that I knew of!)

Wendy - I didn't get chance to put a PEEPS sign out but.....the PEEPS got a shout out in the speeches! It was so funny! DH (Oh my, hes now DH!  ) bought me the Stephanie Meyer books as a little surprise present and in his speech he said something along the lines of 'All I have heard is the peeps say these books are soooo great, the peeps cant stop reading these books, so ive bought them for Kelly so she finally stays quiet for two minutes!' He did also thank the peeps for me looking nice in my wedding dress  

Sparkie - Congrats on the baby girl and an extra  for you

LMO - You look AWESOME!!! You are going to be a stunning bride!

Lynda - Great picture, you look fabulous! 

Everyone else -  and sorry if ive missed anything!

WELCOME to the newbies!

Im just in the process of putting some pics onto the computer so I'll post a few if thats ok with everyone


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

DisneyGalUK said:


> Hey Peeps.....IM BACK!!! And Im MRS DisneyGalUK!
> 
> The wedding was fabulous! The day absolutely flew by and there were no problems at all (or at least none that I knew of!)
> 
> Wendy - I didn't get chance to put a PEEPS sign out but.....the PEEPS got a shout out in the speeches! It was so funny! DH (Oh my, hes now DH!  ) bought me the Stephanie Meyer books as a little surprise present and in his speech he said something along the lines of 'All I have heard is the peeps say these books are soooo great, the peeps cant stop reading these books, so ive bought them for Kelly so she finally stays quiet for two minutes!' He did also thank the peeps for me looking nice in my wedding dress
> 
> Sparkie - Congrats on the baby girl and an extra  for you
> 
> LMO - You look AWESOME!!! You are going to be a stunning bride!
> 
> Lynda - Great picture, you look fabulous!
> 
> Everyone else -  and sorry if ive missed anything!
> 
> WELCOME to the newbies!
> 
> Im just in the process of putting some pics onto the computer so I'll post a few if thats ok with everyone



Congratulations!!!!! Sounds like you had a great time!!! Post some piccies asap!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Ok, so I've finally got some pictures onto the computer!

Me and my dad relaxing before we go in





Signing the register





Getting covered in confetti





Us with the cake


----------



## dwheatl

DisneyGalUK said:


> Hey Peeps.....IM BACK!!! And Im MRS DisneyGalUK!
> 
> The wedding was fabulous! The day absolutely flew by and there were no problems at all (or at least none that I knew of!)
> 
> Wendy - I didn't get chance to put a PEEPS sign out but.....the PEEPS got a shout out in the speeches! It was so funny! DH (Oh my, hes now DH!  ) bought me the Stephanie Meyer books as a little surprise present and in his speech he said something along the lines of 'All I have heard is the peeps say these books are soooo great, the peeps cant stop reading these books, so ive bought them for Kelly so she finally stays quiet for two minutes!' He did also thank the peeps for me looking nice in my wedding dress
> 
> 
> Im just in the process of putting some pics onto the computer so I'll post a few if thats ok with everyone



Congratulations. You are a beautiful bride and your DH looks great too. Glad he gave us the shout-out.


----------



## Sparkie

A girl..huh?!? That is exciting!!!  My only piece of advice is don't take all the resposibility for caring for the baby...you helping too much allows her to still be the "teenager" and not be as resposible for her baby. It's hard as "Grandma", but she has to realize she has given up some things by having this baby. JMHO  Believe me, I know how hard that is after doing it with my own DD, but sometimes we have to instill some "tough love" on our kids.

I agree.  My only reason for changing my work schedule is to help her go to school.  It is going to be hard that is for sure but i agree she has got to do this on her own- I was thinking the other day..... My DD is very selfish and self-centered as most teenagers are but sometimes she can be down right nasty..... maybe this baby will teach her to think of somebody other than herself. 





DisneyLaura said:


> When is she due again?  Sorry to hear that the baby's father is not there for your DD but you are and that's all that counts.  Congrats on the girl to your DD.





DisneyLaura said:


> She is due Feb. 9, 2009.
> 
> I'm sorry that my DD cant see what is going on with the baby's father.  He is in an out but not really "in" if you understand what I mean.  He did take her for her ultrasound and doctor visit. Afterwards, she thought they would spend the day together but after they ate lunch he suddenly had somewhere he had to go.  Its the same story over and over.  DD thinks the plans are one thing and FOB (father of baby) only does the minimum to keep her happy and then quickly exits to do what he really wanted to do .... Or that is the way it seems from the "mama" perspective.  But I cant tell her because she wont believe me... its one of those things that she will have to figure out on her own.  I was a doormat for a lot of years in my realationship for fear that if I didnt act in a certain way, if I didnt give in, yadda-yadda-yadda..... but I finally got tired of trying to be someone else to please somebody else and took back my life.... but I was married for a lot of years before I reached that point.
> 
> Anyway.....
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the hugs and support.


----------



## UtahMama

DisneyGalUK said:


> Hey Peeps.....IM BACK!!! And Im MRS DisneyGalUK!
> 
> The wedding was fabulous! The day absolutely flew by and there were no problems at all (or at least none that I knew of!)
> 
> Wendy - I didn't get chance to put a PEEPS sign out but.....the PEEPS got a shout out in the speeches! It was so funny! DH (Oh my, hes now DH!  ) bought me the Stephanie Meyer books as a little surprise present and in his speech he said something along the lines of 'All I have heard is the peeps say these books are soooo great, the peeps cant stop reading these books, so ive bought them for Kelly so she finally stays quiet for two minutes!' He did also thank the peeps for me looking nice in my wedding dress



YAY! We got a shout out!!!  



DisneyGalUK said:


> Ok, so I've finally got some pictures onto the computer!
> 
> Me and my dad relaxing before we go in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Signing the register
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting covered in confetti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Us with the cake



KELLYYY!!!! Congratulations!!!

What a beauty you are! 

Your gown is stunning


----------



## MA pigletfan

DisneyGalUK said:


> Ok, so I've finally got some pictures onto the computer!
> 
> Me and my dad relaxing before we go in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Signing the register
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting covered in confetti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Us with the cake



YAY!!!!!!!!! You look beautiful and so happy!! big congrats!!!


Also..thanks mommau4 for the nice DL list..i am going around the same time as Lauren for my first time too..you helped 2 peeps for the price of 1! ha!


----------



## LMO429

mommaU4 said:


> Have you ever been to DL before? I can't recall...sorry.
> 
> 
> Well, in any case, I haven't been to the ToT party before, but I'm going this year and really excited by all the pics and things I've seen. So I'd say to go. Have you been to MNSSHP? It's not that big so you might be disappointed if you try to compare the two, kwim? But the park is really done up nicely and lots of different characters out to take pics with.
> 
> 
> Carnation Cafe is really good, get the Baked Potato soup. And ask if Oscar the chef is around. He's been working at DL for over 50 years and I've heard he has great stories of the early days. It would be neat to have a pic with him.
> 
> At the Blue Bayou, I'm sure you know to ask to have a water side table if possible.
> 
> Are you planning a tour? They have the Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour which also includes lunch so that's nice. And you'd get some behind the scenes info as well as a peek into the lobby of Club 33.
> 
> The chicken alfredo lasagna at Wine Country Trattoria is really good. Everyone I've talked to who's had it, loves it.
> 
> Gotta try a Tigger Tail. They are sold down by the Winnie the Pooh ride.
> 
> I personally enjoy the "Disneyland: The First 50 Magical Years" show with Steve Martin. It's an exhibit about the history of Disneyland.
> 
> Gotta ride the Haunted Mansion since the Nightmare Before Christmas holiday layover will be up. That's really fun.
> 
> It's a long shot, but if you are really sweet lol and ask one of the CMs working at the train (the one that goes around the park) if you can ride in the Lily Belle, they might let you. (Find a male CM and show him a little leg!  ) http://waltstoytrains.railfan.net/lilly.htm
> Just recently another DISer I know asked and her and her DH were allowed to ride.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to think of things that are unique to Disneyland.
> 
> Oh, the Billy Hill and the Hillbillies show is really funny.
> 
> Mr. Toads Wild Ride, since that's gone from WDW now.
> 
> The Tiki Room still has the original show.
> 
> The canoes that circle Tom Sawyers island are kind of fun. I've heard they don't have those in WDW.
> 
> Ride the carousel in Fantasyland and look for Jingles. It's supposed to be Mary Poppins horse. I think it had bells around it's neck or something. A pic on that would be cute.
> 
> The Matterhorn of course. And Indiana Jones ride.
> 
> Storybook Land canal boats are really cute. The line is usually long, BUT the little scenes are so adorable and make great pics.
> 
> I guess I have to say Finding Nemo, lol. It's pretty much a must do as well. Although I am claustophobic so I hated it.  Still, I did it at least once.
> 
> Also the Mark Twain is a must do, and I've heard you can ask the CMs working at the dock if you can ride up in the wheel house.
> 
> Ummm, well, that's all I can think of off the top of my head. LOL Just go on everything and have fun!
> 
> Also here is a thread (it's short) that you can glance through real quick about some of the favorite snacks/foods at Disneyland:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1932807



WOW!!! thank you so much for the information! It will be my first time at DL, we will be there for 5 days so i do intend on talking the walking in walt's footsteps tour!


----------



## LMO429

"MRSDISNEYGALUK"!!! CONGRATULATIONS! you look so beautiful and happy!

I heard the day does just fly by....When is your honeymoon???? or did you go already how was it?  I think you said you were going to eygpt..my girlfriend just got married this past saturday she is leaving for eygpt tomorrow as well


----------



## DisneyGalUK

THANKYOU all for your comments, you are too kind   

Lauren - We have just had a week at the coast to relax, our honeymoon is 17th of September - I cant wait!  
Your friend will have such an awesome time in Egypt! Do you know whereabouts in Egypt she is going?

Again, thank you all


----------



## DisneyLaura

DisneyGalUK said:


> Hey Peeps.....IM BACK!!! And Im MRS DisneyGalUK!
> 
> The wedding was fabulous! The day absolutely flew by and there were no problems at all (or at least none that I knew of!)
> 
> Wendy - I didn't get chance to put a PEEPS sign out but.....the PEEPS got a shout out in the speeches! It was so funny! DH (Oh my, hes now DH!  ) bought me the Stephanie Meyer books as a little surprise present and in his speech he said something along the lines of 'All I have heard is the peeps say these books are soooo great, the peeps cant stop reading these books, so ive bought them for Kelly so she finally stays quiet for two minutes!' He did also thank the peeps for me looking nice in my wedding dress



Congrats to you and your DH.  We're famous now.  Peeps rock.



DisneyGalUK said:


> Ok, so I've finally got some pictures onto the computer!
> 
> Me and my dad relaxing before we go in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Signing the register
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting covered in confetti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Us with the cake



You looked absolutely beautiful.  Your cake was gorgeous too.



Sparkie said:


> She is due Feb. 9, 2009.
> 
> I'm sorry that my DD cant see what is going on with the baby's father.  He is in an out but not really "in" if you understand what I mean.  He did take her for her ultrasound and doctor visit. Afterwards, she thought they would spend the day together but after they ate lunch he suddenly had somewhere he had to go.  Its the same story over and over.  DD thinks the plans are one thing and FOB (father of baby) only does the minimum to keep her happy and then quickly exits to do what he really wanted to do .... Or that is the way it seems from the "mama" perspective.  But I cant tell her because she wont believe me... its one of those things that she will have to figure out on her own.  I was a doormat for a lot of years in my realationship for fear that if I didnt act in a certain way, if I didnt give in, yadda-yadda-yadda..... but I finally got tired of trying to be someone else to please somebody else and took back my life.... but I was married for a lot of years before I reached that point.
> 
> Anyway.....
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the hugs and support.



You got it right there.  She will have to find out for herself that he's a jerk, unfortunately.  Lots of hugs for her.


----------



## missnarwhale

Hello! I just came across this thread and I think it's a great idea!

I have been on and off weight watchers since last Jan. I lost 20, but recently have gained 10 back!   

So I thought I'd hop right back on and give this a try!

I'm not sure I'll have time to go back and read through the entire thread because my semester just started. I may be in the dark for awhile.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I hope nobody cares if a teenager and lurker like myself pops in on here!
I've been reading on the WISH forums for awhile, but never posted.
Anyways my name is Kayla, I'm 15 (Sophomore in highschool) , and trying to lose about 10 more pounds before our disney trip next summer.
After watching the Olympics the marathon runners really inspired me. I'd love to do that.
I couldn't run the mile for gym without feeling like I was gonna be sick and I was one of the last done.
So I'm starting to run everyday. I do yoga, and have a Wii fit.
I decided to try and get healthier after gym last year when I lost 15 pounds from weightlifting, then lost another 6 during the summer. I dropped 4 pant sizes!
I gave up soda in June, and haven't had but a sip here and there when I didn't realize what I was drinking was soda!
I've changed my eating habits and now I eat much healthier foods and get much more exercise than I use to.
I had a thread on the teen board for all of us trying to get healthier. It was a success for awhile until it died away. I thought I could come over here for everyday support motivation.

Anyways, I'm not too keen on losing weight as I am on getting rid of the fat and gaining muscle.
I was a little hesitant about posting because it seems like I'm the only teenager around these parts, but I decided to go for it as all of you seem incredibly nice.


----------



## UtahMama

::Snow_White:: said:


> I hope nobody cares if a teenager and lurker like myself pops in on here!
> I've been reading on the WISH forums for awhile, but never posted.
> Anyways my name is Kayla, I'm 15 (Sophomore in highschool) , and trying to lose about 10 more pounds before our disney trip next summer.
> After watching the Olympics the marathon runners really inspired me. I'd love to do that.
> I couldn't run the mile for gym without feeling like I was gonna be sick and I was one of the last done.
> So I'm starting to run everyday. I do yoga, and have a Wii fit.
> I decided to try and get healthier after gym last year when I lost 15 pounds from weightlifting, then lost another 6 during the summer. I dropped 4 pant sizes!
> I gave up soda in June, and haven't had but a sip here and there when I didn't realize what I was drinking was soda!
> I've changed my eating habits and now I eat much healthier foods and get much more exercise than I use to.
> I had a thread on the teen board for all of us trying to get healthier. It was a success for awhile until it died away. I thought I could come over here for everyday support motivation.
> 
> Anyways, I'm not too keen on losing weight as I am on getting rid of the fat and gaining muscle.
> I was a little hesitant about posting because it seems like I'm the only teenager around these parts, but I decided to go for it as all of you seem incredibly nice.



SWEETIE!!!! Welcome!!!

Here, age is just a number. LOL. 
We'll love hearing your perspective on everything.

And feel free to roll your eyes at us when we talk-young. 

We _are_ nice!

again, welcome!!!!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

missnarwhale said:


> Hello! I just came across this thread and I think it's a great idea!
> 
> I have been on and off weight watchers since last Jan. I lost 20, but recently have gained 10 back!
> 
> So I thought I'd hop right back on and give this a try!
> 
> I'm not sure I'll have time to go back and read through the entire thread because my semester just started. I may be in the dark for awhile.





::Snow_White:: said:


> I hope nobody cares if a teenager and lurker like myself pops in on here!
> I've been reading on the WISH forums for awhile, but never posted.
> Anyways my name is Kayla, I'm 15 (Sophomore in highschool) , and trying to lose about 10 more pounds before our disney trip next summer.
> After watching the Olympics the marathon runners really inspired me. I'd love to do that.
> I couldn't run the mile for gym without feeling like I was gonna be sick and I was one of the last done.
> So I'm starting to run everyday. I do yoga, and have a Wii fit.
> I decided to try and get healthier after gym last year when I lost 15 pounds from weightlifting, then lost another 6 during the summer. I dropped 4 pant sizes!
> I gave up soda in June, and haven't had but a sip here and there when I didn't realize what I was drinking was soda!
> I've changed my eating habits and now I eat much healthier foods and get much more exercise than I use to.
> I had a thread on the teen board for all of us trying to get healthier. It was a success for awhile until it died away. I thought I could come over here for everyday support motivation.
> 
> Anyways, I'm not too keen on losing weight as I am on getting rid of the fat and gaining muscle.
> I was a little hesitant about posting because it seems like I'm the only teenager around these parts, but I decided to go for it as all of you seem incredibly nice.



 *to the both of you!*


----------



## UtahMama

missnarwhale said:


> Hello! I just came across this thread and I think it's a great idea!
> 
> I have been on and off weight watchers since last Jan. I lost 20, but recently have gained 10 back!
> 
> So I thought I'd hop right back on and give this a try!
> 
> I'm not sure I'll have time to go back and read through the entire thread because my semester just started. I may be in the dark for awhile.



OOOPs, didn't mean to not welcome you too!   

Ohh how I know the lose 20 gain back 10 thing. It's why I never have a wish ribbon! Very frustrating!

Good for you on keeping 10 OFF though!  

WELCOME!


----------



## Sparkie

Welcome to the new girls!!!!


*SnowWhite* Im so proud of you for trying to get healthy.  Also I   HARRY POTTER too!  Ive read all the books a gazillion times and seen the movies so much that my DVD skips.  Cant wait for the new movie to come out..... but my mom just told me that it was going to be delayed due to the Twilight release... I havent read Twilight yet but I know there are some on here that just love it.  

*DisneyGalUK*  Your wedding pictures are so beautiful and your DH..... HUBBA HUBBA!  

*Disney Laura*  Thank you so much for your encouragement.   We finally told our parents this weekend.  My inlaws are in their 80's and we thought it would be best if we pre-warned them before DD went to talk to them.  I just couldnt keep avoiding my mom anymore.... and I needed someone to talk to.  As expected, everyone is disappointed but we will be ok.


I am also a non-ribbon sporting peep..... I originally lost 30 but I have gained 40....
I am really looking forward to my job change and trying to establish a semi-normal life... maybe regular meals, no 3 am snacks and just a tid bit of exercise can make a difference.... along with regular nighttime sleep..... Jeez.... i just love sleep.... only a night shift worker can appreciate that last statement


----------



## ::Snow_White::

UtahMama &  my2boysrtwicethefun - Thanks so much! 

Sparkie- Thank you!  I'm suprised my DVDs haven't started skipping yet, I've watched them so many times. You can tell my books have been read quite a few times, they've got some tears here and there! Yeah, it's going to be delayed until July of next summer, a total bummer.
I've read Twilight, they are pretty good books!


----------



## punkin413

hey, peeps!  i've been TOTALLY MIA the past couple of weeks.  just been swamped with work, family, getting ready for disney, etc.  the good news is i haven't gained.  the bad news is i don't really think i lost either! 

anyway, i just wanted to say hey to you guys because i missed you!  i'm leaving for disney possibly tomorrow.  we're moving things up a bit in case hanna or ike decide to ruin our trip!  so i won't be around for another week.     hope everyone here is doing well.  hi to all the newbies.  and lots of good vibes  to anyone who needs them!!!!!  

*disneygalUK:*  just saw where someone quoted your picture above........YOU ARE SUCH A BEAUTIFUL BRIDE!!!!!  congrats!


----------



## HockeyKat

Just a quick driveby to say hi...  posting from BWV!  We are here at WDW through Sunday.  Here is to hoping that Hanna doesn't come through here after all.

I think Dawn (punkin) and I are planning a meet this week, and knowing here there are likely to be pics.   

Welcome to the newbies!!

DisneyGal, you looked BEAUTIFUL!!!  Congrats!


----------



## mommaU4

MA pigletfan said:


> Also..thanks mommau4 for the nice DL list..i am going around the same time as Lauren for my first time too..you helped 2 peeps for the price of 1! ha!


Two for one is always a good deal.  





LMO429 said:


> WOW!!! thank you so much for the information! It will be my first time at DL, we will be there for 5 days so i do intend on talking the walking in walt's footsteps tour!


You're welcome. I hope it helps. I can't wait to hear what you think of the place. Well, other then how small the castle is.  
Do you do trip reports? If so, I'd love the link!





HockeyKat said:


> Just a quick driveby to say hi...  posting from BWV!  We are here at WDW through Sunday.  Here is to hoping that Hanna doesn't come through here after all.


Hope you're having fun and that Hanna stays away.  




DisneyGal, your pics are so nice!! I love wedding pics. You were a beautiful bride, and look so happy. Congratulations!!  


Welcome to the new gals joining in!


----------



## dwheatl

missnarwhale said:


> Hello! I just came across this thread and I think it's a great idea!
> 
> I have been on and off weight watchers since last Jan. I lost 20, but recently have gained 10 back!
> 
> So I thought I'd hop right back on and give this a try!
> 
> I'm not sure I'll have time to go back and read through the entire thread because my semester just started. I may be in the dark for awhile.


 Welcome! I lost most of my weight with WW, but have gained quite a bit back since I quit going. Are you going to continue to go to WW? I'm just nosy. And your name is a funny coincidence. I was just looking at some pictures on photobucket posted by someone named Narwhal. Small world, huh?



::Snow_White:: said:


> I hope nobody cares if a teenager and lurker like myself pops in on here!
> I've been reading on the WISH forums for awhile, but never posted.
> Anyways my name is Kayla, I'm 15 (Sophomore in highschool) , and trying to lose about 10 more pounds before our disney trip next summer.
> After watching the Olympics the marathon runners really inspired me. I'd love to do that.
> I couldn't run the mile for gym without feeling like I was gonna be sick and I was one of the last done.
> So I'm starting to run everyday. I do yoga, and have a Wii fit.
> I decided to try and get healthier after gym last year when I lost 15 pounds from weightlifting, then lost another 6 during the summer. I dropped 4 pant sizes!
> I gave up soda in June, and haven't had but a sip here and there when I didn't realize what I was drinking was soda!
> I've changed my eating habits and now I eat much healthier foods and get much more exercise than I use to.
> I had a thread on the teen board for all of us trying to get healthier. It was a success for awhile until it died away. I thought I could come over here for everyday support motivation.
> 
> Anyways, I'm not too keen on losing weight as I am on getting rid of the fat and gaining muscle.
> I was a little hesitant about posting because it seems like I'm the only teenager around these parts, but I decided to go for it as all of you seem incredibly nice.


 Welcome! Good for you for working on getting healthier. All ages are welcome; just please pardon those of us who either a)comment about our aging bodies, or b)complain about our husbands or kids. You are welcome to rant about your own life, if it helps.


----------



## LMO429

punkin413 said:


> hey, peeps!  i've been TOTALLY MIA the past couple of weeks.  just been swamped with work, family, getting ready for disney, etc.  the good news is i haven't gained.  the bad news is i don't really think i lost either!
> 
> anyway, i just wanted to say hey to you guys because i missed you!  i'm leaving for disney possibly tomorrow.  we're moving things up a bit in case hanna or ike decide to ruin our trip!  so i won't be around for another week.     hope everyone here is doing well.  hi to all the newbies.  and lots of good vibes  to anyone who needs them!!!!!
> 
> *disneygalUK:*  just saw where someone quoted your picture above........YOU ARE SUCH A BEAUTIFUL BRIDE!!!!!  congrats!



Dawn Have a wonderful time at WDW!!! Sending you Pixie Dust for great weather!!!


----------



## lovealldisney

> Originally Posted by missnarwhale
> Hello! I just came across this thread and I think it's a great idea!
> 
> I have been on and off weight watchers since last Jan. I lost 20, but recently have gained 10 back!
> 
> So I thought I'd hop right back on and give this a try!
> 
> I'm not sure I'll have time to go back and read through the entire thread because my semester just started. I may be in the dark for awhile


. 

Welcome to the thread! I've tried WW in the past and it does work I just have a hard time sticking with it and going to meetings. My kids are always on the go and it seems like we run everywhere during the school year! 





> Originally Posted by ::Snow_White::
> I hope nobody cares if a teenager and lurker like myself pops in on here!
> I've been reading on the WISH forums for awhile, but never posted.
> Anyways my name is Kayla, I'm 15 (Sophomore in highschool) , and trying to lose about 10 more pounds before our disney trip next summer.
> After watching the Olympics the marathon runners really inspired me. I'd love to do that.
> I couldn't run the mile for gym without feeling like I was gonna be sick and I was one of the last done.
> So I'm starting to run everyday. I do yoga, and have a Wii fit.
> I decided to try and get healthier after gym last year when I lost 15 pounds from weightlifting, then lost another 6 during the summer. I dropped 4 pant sizes!
> I gave up soda in June, and haven't had but a sip here and there when I didn't realize what I was drinking was soda!
> I've changed my eating habits and now I eat much healthier foods and get much more exercise than I use to.
> I had a thread on the teen board for all of us trying to get healthier. It was a success for awhile until it died away. I thought I could come over here for everyday support motivation.
> 
> Anyways, I'm not too keen on losing weight as I am on getting rid of the fat and gaining muscle.
> I was a little hesitant about posting because it seems like I'm the only teenager around these parts, but I decided to go for it as all of you seem incredibly nice.



Welcome!! Good for you! You are more than welcome here! I to gave up soda for a while! It is really hard I love soda! So now I only have one a day and that is with lunch and it is diet caffeine free. The most important thing is to continue to eat healthy! And it sounds like your on your way! Good luck! 





> Originally Posted by DisneyGalUK
> Hey Peeps.....IM BACK!!! And Im MRS DisneyGalUK!
> 
> The wedding was fabulous! The day absolutely flew by and there were no problems at all (or at least none that I knew of!)
> 
> Wendy - I didn't get chance to put a PEEPS sign out but.....the PEEPS got a shout out in the speeches! It was so funny! DH (Oh my, hes now DH!  ) bought me the Stephanie Meyer books as a little surprise present and in his speech he said something along the lines of 'All I have heard is the peeps say these books are soooo great, the peeps cant stop reading these books, so ive bought them for Kelly so she finally stays quiet for two minutes!' He did also thank the peeps for me looking nice in my wedding dress



Congrats! What a beautiful bride! Thanks for giving us a shout out!  


Have a great day everyone!


----------



## LMO429

To all the new peeps WELCOME!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

missnarwhale said:


> Hello! I just came across this thread and I think it's a great idea!
> 
> I have been on and off weight watchers since last Jan. I lost 20, but recently have gained 10 back!
> 
> So I thought I'd hop right back on and give this a try!
> 
> I'm not sure I'll have time to go back and read through the entire thread because my semester just started. I may be in the dark for awhile.



 - Well done keeping 10lbs off! Thats my main problem - the weight goes but comes back again! Its a great group here!



::Snow_White:: said:


> I hope nobody cares if a teenager and lurker like myself pops in on here!
> I've been reading on the WISH forums for awhile, but never posted.
> Anyways my name is Kayla, I'm 15 (Sophomore in highschool) , and trying to lose about 10 more pounds before our disney trip next summer.
> After watching the Olympics the marathon runners really inspired me. I'd love to do that.
> I couldn't run the mile for gym without feeling like I was gonna be sick and I was one of the last done.
> So I'm starting to run everyday. I do yoga, and have a Wii fit.
> I decided to try and get healthier after gym last year when I lost 15 pounds from weightlifting, then lost another 6 during the summer. I dropped 4 pant sizes!
> I gave up soda in June, and haven't had but a sip here and there when I didn't realize what I was drinking was soda!
> I've changed my eating habits and now I eat much healthier foods and get much more exercise than I use to.
> I had a thread on the teen board for all of us trying to get healthier. It was a success for awhile until it died away. I thought I could come over here for everyday support motivation.
> 
> Anyways, I'm not too keen on losing weight as I am on getting rid of the fat and gaining muscle.
> I was a little hesitant about posting because it seems like I'm the only teenager around these parts, but I decided to go for it as all of you seem incredibly nice.



 - we don't care about age around here, jump on in! It sounds to me like you are going the right way to losing your 10lbs and getting healthier - good for you  

Post often, about anything!

EVERYONE - I just want to say thanks again to everyone for the great comments on the photos - you guys are rock stars  

Punkin - I know I missed you already, but have a great trip!

Kat - Enjoy your trip, hope you get the peep meet!

Hope everyones having a great day


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

A thousand apologizes for being MIA the past week.  I've been logging a ton of hours at work, including working yesterday (Labor Day).  So I'm way late on this, but I gained 1.2 pounds last week to put me above the 150's at 161 even.  So not only did I not reach my Labor Day goal of 155 (no real surprise there), but I didn't even make my original goal of being under 160.  But I weighed myself this morning, and things are looking up (or down, depending on how you look at it).

Welcome to the new Peeps!  You're going to love it here.

And an extra special congratulations to the new Mrs. DisneyGalUK!!!  You were/are a beautiful bride!

Anyway, here's the results of our Labor Day challenge.  Congrats to all that participated!


----------



## missnarwhale

Thanks for the welcome everybody! I'm really excited about this, I think the extra accountability is going to help me a lot!  I'm glad I was able to keep the ten off too. I think I caught it just in time, or else I would be set the entire twenty back as well! 



dwheatl said:


> Welcome! I lost most of my weight with WW, but have gained quite a bit back since I quit going. Are you going to continue to go to WW? I'm just nosy. And your name is a funny coincidence. I was just looking at some pictures on photobucket posted by someone named Narwhal. Small world, huh?



I actually don't go to meetings. Between school, work, and other activities I have no time. I just have the material. My friend and I are doing it together, so we chat about it whenever we are together. 

I play in a band and our name has the word narwhale in it. I'm also the only girl, so viola, that's how my name came to be. That is a funny coincidence though!


Also, I was wondering if there were going to be anymore challenges like the Labor Day Challenge?


----------



## Disneyfreak92

DisneyGalUK said:


> Ok, so I've finally got some pictures onto the computer!



What a beautiful bride! Love the pictures DisneyGalUK!



::Snow_White:: said:


> I hope nobody cares if a teenager and lurker like myself pops in on here!
> I've been reading on the WISH forums for awhile, but never posted.
> Anyways my name is Kayla, I'm 15 (Sophomore in highschool) , and trying to lose about 10 more pounds before our disney trip next summer.
> After watching the Olympics the marathon runners really inspired me. I'd love to do that.
> I couldn't run the mile for gym without feeling like I was gonna be sick and I was one of the last done.
> So I'm starting to run everyday. I do yoga, and have a Wii fit.
> I decided to try and get healthier after gym last year when I lost 15 pounds from weightlifting, then lost another 6 during the summer. I dropped 4 pant sizes!
> I gave up soda in June, and haven't had but a sip here and there when I didn't realize what I was drinking was soda!
> I've changed my eating habits and now I eat much healthier foods and get much more exercise than I use to.
> I had a thread on the teen board for all of us trying to get healthier. It was a success for awhile until it died away. I thought I could come over here for everyday support motivation.
> 
> Anyways, I'm not too keen on losing weight as I am on getting rid of the fat and gaining muscle.
> I was a little hesitant about posting because it seems like I'm the only teenager around these parts, but I decided to go for it as all of you seem incredibly nice.





missnarwhale said:


> Hello! I just came across this thread and I think it's a great idea!
> 
> I have been on and off weight watchers since last Jan. I lost 20, but recently have gained 10 back!
> 
> So I thought I'd hop right back on and give this a try!
> 
> I'm not sure I'll have time to go back and read through the entire thread because my semester just started. I may be in the dark for awhile.



Welcome!!! You will both love it here!  



punkin413 said:


> hey, peeps!  i've been TOTALLY MIA the past couple of weeks.  just been swamped with work, family, getting ready for disney, etc.  the good news is i haven't gained.  the bad news is i don't really think i lost either!
> 
> anyway, i just wanted to say hey to you guys because i missed you!  i'm leaving for disney possibly tomorrow.  we're moving things up a bit in case hanna or ike decide to ruin our trip!  so i won't be around for another week.     hope everyone here is doing well.  hi to all the newbies.  and lots of good vibes  to anyone who needs them!!!!!
> 
> *disneygalUK:*  just saw where someone quoted your picture above........YOU ARE SUCH A BEAUTIFUL BRIDE!!!!!  congrats!



I know I missed you, but I hope you have a great trip with great weather!


----------



## dwheatl

Confession time. Today was the day the gingerbread man came to our classroom, and then ran away, so we had to tour the school to find him. He was hiding in the library, and we took him back to the classroom to eat him. Unfortunately, because my class has shrunk, I had a lot left over. I ended up bingeing on the leftovers. It could be because AF showed up yesterday when she just left a week and a half ago. Crazy cycle. 
Darn sugar and butter! Why must they taste so good together? I told DH it's a sure sign of God's presence. Here's why. If everything was just natural selection, our taste buds would have developed so that only things that were good for us would taste good. Right?


----------



## monymony3471

I knew there'd be picrtures to look at.  

Congratulations Kelly!

I'm still trying. (struggling)

Got my groove back from being on VACAY.

I'm hoping now that schools back for the kids and me, I'll be a better peep cause I'll be too busy to mindlessly eat.

Have a great day Peeps!


----------



## monymony3471

missnarwhale said:


> Thanks for the welcome everybody! I'm really excited about this, I think the extra accountability is going to help me a lot!  I'm glad I was able to keep the ten off too. I think I caught it just in time, or else I would be set the entire twenty back as well!
> 
> 
> 
> I actually don't go to meetings. Between school, work, and other activities I have no time. I just have the material. My friend and I are doing it together, so we chat about it whenever we are together.
> 
> I play in a band and our name has the word narwhale in it. I'm also the only girl, so viola, that's how my name came to be. That is a funny coincidence though!
> 
> 
> Also, I was wondering if there were going to be anymore challenges like the Labor Day Challenge?






I'm from Michgian too.

Chesterfield/New Baltimore area.


----------



## DisneyLaura

missnarwhale said:


> Hello! I just came across this thread and I think it's a great idea!
> 
> I have been on and off weight watchers since last Jan. I lost 20, but recently have gained 10 back!
> 
> So I thought I'd hop right back on and give this a try!
> 
> I'm not sure I'll have time to go back and read through the entire thread because my semester just started. I may be in the dark for awhile.



 aboard  I'm on WW's as well.  I go to meetings because don't laugh I don't own a scale.  The ladies are great friends now too.



::Snow_White:: said:


> I hope nobody cares if a teenager and lurker like myself pops in on here!
> I've been reading on the WISH forums for awhile, but never posted.
> Anyways my name is Kayla, I'm 15 (Sophomore in highschool) , and trying to lose about 10 more pounds before our disney trip next summer.
> After watching the Olympics the marathon runners really inspired me. I'd love to do that.
> I couldn't run the mile for gym without feeling like I was gonna be sick and I was one of the last done.
> So I'm starting to run everyday. I do yoga, and have a Wii fit.
> I decided to try and get healthier after gym last year when I lost 15 pounds from weightlifting, then lost another 6 during the summer. I dropped 4 pant sizes!
> I gave up soda in June, and haven't had but a sip here and there when I didn't realize what I was drinking was soda!
> I've changed my eating habits and now I eat much healthier foods and get much more exercise than I use to.
> I had a thread on the teen board for all of us trying to get healthier. It was a success for awhile until it died away. I thought I could come over here for everyday support motivation.
> 
> Anyways, I'm not too keen on losing weight as I am on getting rid of the fat and gaining muscle.
> I was a little hesitant about posting because it seems like I'm the only teenager around these parts, but I decided to go for it as all of you seem incredibly nice.



 As everyone has already said age doesn't matter here, we're all ages.  Nice to meet you.  See below on the details of our thread when we do our weigh ins.



::Snow_White:: said:


> I've read Twilight, they are pretty good books!



OMG we love this series.  Have you read all of them?  I'm on the last one (almost done).  Utahmama hooked us all.



punkin413 said:


> hey, peeps!  i've been TOTALLY MIA the past couple of weeks.  just been swamped with work, family, getting ready for disney, etc.  the good news is i haven't gained.  the bad news is i don't really think i lost either!



Dawn sorry I missed you yesterday but I was a working girl.  I started my old job again and I had to go for new employee orientation ALL DAY but hey I got paid.  I told my boys that mommy's going back to work so we have spending money for Disney when we go and it was so cute that when I came
home my DS7 asked if how much money I had for the day.   Stay safe.



HockeyKat said:


> Just a quick driveby to say hi...  posting from BWV!  We are here at WDW through Sunday.  Here is to hoping that Hanna doesn't come through here after all!



Kat nice to see, I knew you were missing but forgot you when you were going to WDW.  Stay safe as well.  Hope you and Dawn get to meet.



missnarwhale said:


> Also, I was wondering if there were going to be anymore challenges like the Labor Day Challenge?



We have mini challenges all year round.  I'm not sure when the next one is but Aaron posts a handy dandy chart for us every week.  Also every Friday is weigh in day.  Post your loss/gain/stay the same like this -4 because UtahMama aka Wendy has a handy dandy spreadsheet.



dwheatl said:


> I told DH it's a sure sign of God's presence. Here's why. If everything was just natural selection, our taste buds would have developed so that only things that were good for us would taste good. Right?



That AF does it all the time for me  And I 100% agree with your statement above.


----------



## DisneyObsession

WELCOME to all the "new" Peeps!  I know I'm a little behind...sorry.

Funny how that 1.5 I lost Fri found it's way back by yesterday!  Went to my DSis in Albany and ate more than  I should have. She is the best cook!!! (and baker)

OK...so how is Halloween for the next challenge??? That's 9 weeks away. I'm in for that! I'll go for another 10lbs. Anybody else???

Haven't read the Twiligyt series yet...I really need to go to the library.


----------



## UtahMama

Ok, I'm eating the CRAPIEST (but most deelish) cheapo Banquet frozen Salisbury Steak lunch. It has Barbie-sized portions of corn (2T. maybe?) and some "potatoes". HEAVEN! 

and only 300 calories plus the diet "S'not" I sprayed onto my un-pototoes.  

Well worth the 300 calories I _plan on_ working off later 

Y'all like Weezer? This video features many *You Tube* cult classics such as: The Evolution of Dance,
Miss S. Carolina, Chocolate Rain (OY!!!), Mentos and Coke, Numa Numa, Star Wars Kid, etc. 

My DS19 is totally amazed I loooove Weezer and stupid things such as this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muP9eH2p2PI

At the end, all the snippets are combined together...Freakin' Awesome!


----------



## mommaU4

DisneyObsession said:


> WELCOME to all the "new" Peeps!  I know I'm a little behind...sorry.
> 
> Funny how that 1.5 I lost Fri found it's way back by yesterday!  Went to my DSis in Albany and ate more than  I should have. She is the best cook!!! (and baker)
> 
> OK...so how is Halloween for the next challenge??? That's 9 weeks away. I'm in for that! I'll go for another 10lbs. Anybody else???
> 
> Haven't read the Twiligyt series yet...I really need to go to the library.


Ooooh, I'd be up for a Halloween challenge. That might give me the motivation I need to stay away from all the candy!!!  

So IF we do a Halloween challenge, I'll join and ask to be put down for 15 lbs again. 
I was close last time. Maybe this time I'll make it! 





UtahMama said:


> Ok, I'm eating the CRAPIEST (but most deelish) cheapo Banquet frozen Salisbury Steak lunch. It has Barbie-sized portions of corn (2T. maybe?) and some "potatoes". HEAVEN!
> 
> and only 300 calories plus the diet "S'not" I sprayed onto my un-pototoes.
> 
> Well worth the 300 calories I _plan on_ working off later
> 
> Y'all like Weezer? This video features many *You Tube* cult classics such as: The Evolution of Dance,
> Miss S. Carolina, Chocolate Rain (OY!!!), Mentos and Coke, Numa Numa, Star Wars Kid, etc.
> 
> My DS19 is totally amazed I loooove Weezer and stupid things such as this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muP9eH2p2PI
> 
> At the end, all the snippets are combined together...Freakin' Awesome!


You are so funny with the Banquet meal.  

I love that video!!! So funny! I didn't even get them all, there were so many! But very cool the way they all came together like that.


----------



## missnarwhale

DisneyObsession said:


> OK...so how is Halloween for the next challenge??? That's 9 weeks away. I'm in for that! I'll go for another 10lbs. Anybody else???



I'm in! I have to lose 10lbs by October 18th at 9 pm! 



DisneyLaura said:


> We have mini challenges all year round.  I'm not sure when the next one is but Aaron posts a handy dandy chart for us every week.  Also every Friday is weigh in day.  Post your loss/gain/stay the same like this -4 because UtahMama aka Wendy has a handy dandy spreadsheet.



Thanks! I don't think I'll lose anything this week though! Hopefully next Friday I will be able to report good news.  



monymony3471 said:


> I'm from Michgian too.
> 
> Chesterfield/New Baltimore area.



I've never been to that area, but in the last few years I have been able to get to the east side of the state a lot more than I normally do.


UtahMama said:


> Y'all like Weezer? This video features many *You Tube* cult classics such as: The Evolution of Dance,
> Miss S. Carolina, Chocolate Rain (OY!!!), Mentos and Coke, Numa Numa, Star Wars Kid, etc.
> 
> My DS19 is totally amazed I loooove Weezer and stupid things such as this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muP9eH2p2PI
> 
> At the end, all the snippets are combined together...Freakin' Awesome!



I love Weezer! The Blue Album is my favorite, but I do really like their newest album. I had a chance to see them when they came to my area with the Foo Fighters, but I went to see Margaret Atwood speak instead.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

DisneyObsession said:


> WELCOME to all the "new" Peeps!  I know I'm a little behind...sorry.
> 
> OK...so how is Halloween for the next challenge??? That's 9 weeks away. I'm in for that! I'll go for another 10lbs. Anybody else???
> 
> Haven't read the Twiligyt series yet...I really need to go to the library.



I'm up for that! Need all the help I can get at the minute. I have absolutely no willpower this week and - even more unlike me - no urge to exercise. I am blobbing up nicely!

I would like to lose 6lb by Halloween (depending on how much I go up this week!!!!).

On the plus side my turbo jam dvd's have arrived so am going to make the effort to try them tomorrow.


----------



## harleyquinn

Wendy--I'm big into Weezer right now.  I got the Red album and three songs from it are on Rock Band and I can't get enough.  You should check it out if you haven't already!!

I think a Halloween challenge sounds great!  I'm in for 10 pounds too!

I've read the Twilight series--As a children's Librarian I kinda have to.  I'm a HUGE vampire fic fan and I gotta say there is WAAAAY better stuff out there, so I'm really biased.  I absolutely hated the 3rd book which is pretty much exactly the same as the 2nd book.  You could literally skip it and not miss much of anything that isn't explained in the 4th and covered in the 2nd.  But I'm in the minority.  I did enjoy the last one, but I wanted more of a climatic battle thing or something.  I'm really glad she sped the plot along.

Anyway, welcome to all the newer newbies!  i'm not the newest anymore! lol


----------



## harleyquinn

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> On the plus side my turbo jam dvd's have arrived so am going to make the effort to try them tomorrow.



Mine should come today or tomorrow--We should be TJ newbie buddies!!


----------



## mommaU4

missnarwhale said:


> I've never been to that area, but in the last few years I have been able to get to the east side of the state a lot more than I normally do.



Just noticed you are in Grand Rapids. I grew up near Los Angeles, CA. but almost all my family is in MI. 
We moved out to Traverse City, MI from 2004-2007 before moving here to Vegas. 

I miss it! Well, I miss the Summer and Fall. Not so much the winter.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

harleyquinn said:


> Mine should come today or tomorrow--We should be TJ newbie buddies!!



Yey!!!! Good luck to you, I hope we are both nice and stiff after trying them!!!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Thanks everyone!



DisneyLaura said:


> OMG we love this series.  Have you read all of them?  I'm on the last one (almost done).  Utahmama hooked us all.



I've read them all. I just finished the fourth one a few weeks ago!


----------



## UtahMama

harleyquinn said:


> Wendy--I'm big into Weezer right now.  I got the Red album and three songs from it are on Rock Band and I can't get enough.  You should check it out if you haven't already!!
> 
> I think a Halloween challenge sounds great!  I'm in for 10 pounds too!
> 
> I've read the Twilight series--As a children's Librarian I kinda have to.  I'm a HUGE vampire fic fan and I gotta say there is WAAAAY better stuff out there, so I'm really biased.  I absolutely hated the 3rd book which is pretty much exactly the same as the 2nd book.  You could literally skip it and not miss much of anything that isn't explained in the 4th and covered in the 2nd.  But I'm in the minority.  I did enjoy the last one, but I wanted more of a climatic battle thing or something.  I'm really glad she sped the plot along.
> 
> Anyway, welcome to all the newer newbies!  i'm not the newest anymore! lol



1. OF _COURSE_ I like the Red Album! LOL!  

2. *Aaron-* Put me down for 5. Pipe dream? Cursing myself? Psssh. IF for some miracle I meet this goal, we'll up it a smidge.

3.Although I completely disagree on your opinion of the 2nd and 3rd book, I'd love know hear your picks on some other Vampire fiction (un-including Ann(e) Rice). Or other funny fiction too.  I need more good books. I'm in need of the newest Janet Evanovich Stephanie Plum mystery (#14).


----------



## Disneyfreak92

UtahMama said:


> Ok, I'm eating the CRAPIEST (but most deelish) cheapo Banquet frozen Salisbury Steak lunch. It has Barbie-sized portions of corn (2T. maybe?) and some "potatoes". HEAVEN!
> 
> and only 300 calories plus the diet "S'not" I sprayed onto my un-pototoes.
> 
> Well worth the 300 calories I _plan on_ working off later
> 
> Y'all like Weezer? This video features many *You Tube* cult classics such as: The Evolution of Dance,
> Miss S. Carolina, Chocolate Rain (OY!!!), Mentos and Coke, Numa Numa, Star Wars Kid, etc.
> 
> My DS19 is totally amazed I loooove Weezer and stupid things such as this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muP9eH2p2PI
> 
> At the end, all the snippets are combined together...Freakin' Awesome!



Love it! I like Weezer as well, and that video is great!


----------



## UtahMama

Guess whaaaaat? 

It's BUNKO night!!!





Can I JUST say, it's not a moment too soon! 

I'm completely burnt out with one of my daycare families!

The two kids in this family are affectionately named "Pooh Girl" and her side kick little brother, "Blow Out Boy" who DAILY have some kind of pooh accident/catastrophe: poohing of pants, a blow out that goes up the back and down the legs, pooh play-dough....you get the picture ( and you're welcome for todays' BIRTH CONTROL  ) and if that isn't bad enough, the mama-bear is constantly pissy with life, job, her DH, and countless other troubles I'm sure she'd be thrilled I'm sharing with ya'll! 

This family NEVER pays on time or the check bounces when they DO finally pay and...AND I charge her the same fee she originally had for part time 3 days a week (18 hrs) as the current FIFTY hours. She is known for shopping, tanning, napping after work prior to coming and getting them and her DH is often HOME all or most of the day while they are with me!!!! UGH. 

I can't believe what a wuss I am to feel bad in telling her I can't watch them any more and not become and alcoholic or need an extended stay at the TIRED HOSPITAL! The ick-factor is she's my neighbor and "friend". UGH UGH UGH! *

So....really glad for BUNKO tonight where the number one rule is NO KIDS. 
And, there may or may not be Mojito night!   Mama like!







* Rant Over! Thanks for listening!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

Aaron~ Are you having a Halloween challenge?  If so, I'm going big & setting a goal of *10 lbs.*  

Today we had exam number one and I made an 84.   The highest score was an 88.


----------



## dwheatl

UtahMama said:


> Y'all like Weezer? This video features many *You Tube* cult classics such as: The Evolution of Dance,
> Miss S. Carolina, Chocolate Rain (OY!!!), Mentos and Coke, Numa Numa, Star Wars Kid, etc.
> 
> My DS19 is totally amazed I loooove Weezer and stupid things such as this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muP9eH2p2PI
> 
> At the end, all the snippets are combined together...Freakin' Awesome!



Love the video. I'm a Weezer fan too, much to the chagrin of the rest of my family. My ring tone is Island in the Sun. My kids forbade me to  use Hash Pipe  



harleyquinn said:


> I've read the Twilight series--As a children's Librarian I kinda have to.  I'm a HUGE vampire fic fan and I gotta say there is WAAAAY better stuff out there, so I'm really biased.  I absolutely hated the 3rd book which is pretty much exactly the same as the 2nd book.  You could literally skip it and not miss much of anything that isn't explained in the 4th and covered in the 2nd.  But I'm in the minority.  I did enjoy the last one, but I wanted more of a climatic battle thing or something.  I'm really glad she sped the plot along.


 Harley, I didn't know that you are a librarian. I was a Youth Services librarian in the public library for 9 years, then a school librarian for 7 before they eliminated the position in my district. Now I teach kindergarten, but I still have a librarian's heart. I have really enjoyed the Twilight books. We watched The Jane Austen Book Club the other night, and I'm ready to go back and reread her novels (plus pick up a couple I missed the first time). Right now I'm in the middle of an autobiography by a young widow who became a chaplain for game wardens in Maine. She alternates between her own grief and healing, the search and rescue (and sometimes inability to rescue) operations of the wardens, and her own thoughts on spirituality. I guess you could say I'm eclectic in my tastes.



UtahMama said:


> Stephanie Plum[/U] mystery (#14).


 I have a B & N gift card burning a hole in my pocket. I think that's what I'll order next.



UtahMama said:


> So....really glad for BUNKO tonight where the number one rule is NO KIDS.
> And, there may or may not be Mojito night!   Mama like!


 Pooh kids call for mojitos. Did I mention I won a big bottle of mix at a conference this summer. I haven't opened it yet, but I did steal a sprig of mint from my mom's yard and start a plant in my kitchen for when I'm ready to crack that bad boy open.



my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> Today we had exam number one and I made an 84.   The highest score was an 88.


   You go girl!

I was gabby tonight.  Just sharing the love.


----------



## lovealldisney

Aaron: 
If we are doing a Holloween challenge then put me down for 10lbs as well! We have a wedding on Sept 27th! 


Wendy:
Oh man sister hope you had a great Bunko night! What is Bunko? A women in our office plays. 

As far as telling the Mamma Bear about her Pooh chillins just be honest with her in the nicest possible way if she is your friend I would hope she would understand. Or increase her rate she is paying tell her that it's for financial reasons that you need to increase her rate. Maybe it will be to much and she will find another place to take them. It sounds to me that she is taking total advantage of you and you need to say something. Speak up woman!  If she takes offence then maybe she's not the friend you thought she was. 


Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## HockeyKat

I might join the challenge, but not until I get back...

Punkin and I did get to meet and enjoy the Adventurer's Club last night, along with her friend and Mr Kat.   It was nothing that I would have ever got Mr Kat to do on his own, so it was doubly fun to have been able to see if before it closes!!

I think she has pics which I am sure are great of her and awful of me.


----------



## harleyquinn

UtahMama said:


> 3.Although I completely disagree on your opinion of the 2nd and 3rd book, I'd love know hear your picks on some other Vampire fiction (un-including Ann(e) Rice). Or other funny fiction too.  I need more good books. I'm in need of the newest Janet Evanovich Stephanie Plum mystery (#14).



That's okay, like I said, I'm in the minority--I just read SOOOO much (about 100 pages/day) that little things tend to annoy me more.

So some good vampire fiction--If you want something romancy--probably one of the best is Laurell K. Hamilton's Anita Blake series.  It gets VERY graphic and over the top somewhere in the middle of the series, but her fans complained so much that she actually toned it back down and the last few books have been very good.

My favorite series is by Jim Butcher.  It's called the Dresden Files.  They made it into a TV show for Sci-fi last year, but it didn't do the books justice at all.  Most fans kinda call it "grown up Harry Potter."  The main character is a Wizard and there are vampires and all kinds of things--very exciting and very funny.  I just can't get enough.

I can give you WAY more than that if you want...



dwheatl said:


> Harley, I didn't know that you are a librarian. I was a Youth Services librarian in the public library for 9 years, then a school librarian for 7 before they eliminated the position in my district. Now I teach kindergarten, but I still have a librarian's heart. I have really enjoyed the Twilight books. We watched The Jane Austen Book Club the other night, and I'm ready to go back and reread her novels (plus pick up a couple I missed the first time). Right now I'm in the middle of an autobiography by a young widow who became a chaplain for game wardens in Maine. She alternates between her own grief and healing, the search and rescue (and sometimes inability to rescue) operations of the wardens, and her own thoughts on spirituality. I guess you could say I'm eclectic in my tastes.



Have you read Jasper Fforde's Thursday Next series?  I don't think you can call your reading tastes strange until you become a fan of that series! lol  I love them!  But they're not for everyone--mostly English majors that had to read a ton of classics and people who love British humor--a la Monty Python.

I'm very glad I choose public librarianship as just about all the schools in this area have dropped their librarians.


----------



## harleyquinn

HockeyKat said:


> I might join the challenge, but not until I get back...
> 
> Punkin and I did get to meet and enjoy the Adventurer's Club last night, along with her friend and Mr Kat.   It was nothing that I would have ever got Mr Kat to do on his own, so it was doubly fun to have been able to see if before it closes!!
> 
> I think she has pics which I am sure are great of her and awful of me.



DH and I LOOOOOVE the AC.  Good thing you didn't go tonight.  Thursday nights are INSANELY crowded.  It's cast member night.  Lots of inside jokes and stuff, which can be fun, but we literally had to come out of the library and then go stand by the doors in order to get a seat for the next show.  It was terrible--not the way I wanted to remember one of my favorite things about WDW.


----------



## missnarwhale

mommaU4 said:


> Just noticed you are in Grand Rapids. I grew up near Los Angeles, CA. but almost all my family is in MI.
> We moved out to Traverse City, MI from 2004-2007 before moving here to Vegas.
> 
> I miss it! Well, I miss the Summer and Fall. Not so much the winter.



Traverse City is such a beautiful place! I would love being that close to the lake. It's raining in GR right now, but I hope that this will cool down the weather and bring fall a little sooner! I would even welcome winter because it means my semester is over!  




Officially, I've lost 5lbs since Monday, but I know that it's all water weight.  It has to be! So I will be starting the challenge at 150, instead of 155. 

I was really proud of myself yesterday. I had the weirdest, kind of bad but mostly weird, day and I stuck to my diet! Generally when I'm in a bad mood or feel bad I will eat whatever I want to make myself feel better, which of course makes me feel worse. I could not sleep the night before and ended up getting up for class at 6 instead of my normal 7. Because I was up a little earlier than normal, I drank way more coffee than normal, making me a little jazzy. On the way to school (I commute to school by bus, it's about 35 minutes) I had to stand! I was getting so sick with the bobbing of the bus and the coffee in my stomach! Once I was on campus a bee stung me in the face, and my faced swelled up like a balloon. Once I was out of school, I had to go directly to work (at least I got a seat on the bus!), where I proceeded to read pages and pages of classic slave narrative for hours, which nearly put me to sleep because I was so tired. Finally it was time to go home and to bed around 11 pm! The only thing I had to eat was a bowl of low sodium chicken noodle soup, and some peaces, so I made myself some noodles (Full Cirlce 100% Organic 210 cals a cup dry!) and a lean pork chop. But as I was checking them to see if the noodles were done, some boiling water that had gotten trapped in the noodle dripped out and burned my lip, which caused it to blister and match my bee sting. Finally I plop into bed around midnight and am about to go sleep when my boyfriend comes home and has a journalist with him. I forgot that the band had an interview for our upcoming album. So I had to get dressed, go to a bar, and have our interview which lasted until 2:30 am!

Thank goodness I only have night class tonight, and was able to sleep in, otherwise today would have been a horrible cheat day.


My friends have been trying to get me to read the twilight series because I am such a huge Harry Potter fan.  I will have to try them out!

On a another note, I just booked our flights for Disney! Not too expensive and nice and early so we'll have a good chunk of time the day we get there!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

DisneyObsession said:


> OK...so how is Halloween for the next challenge??? That's 9 weeks away. I'm in for that! I'll go for another 10lbs. Anybody else???


I've been way behind lately, so thanks for taking charge on this!  (And by taking charge, I mean throwing down the gauntlet.  I'll still be keeping track of the numbers.)  Depending on how weigh in goes tomorrow (if this morning's number sticks, I'll be a very happy little boy), I'll probably be setting a goal of 7-8 pounds to get to 150.



mommaU4 said:


> So IF we do a Halloween challenge, I'll join and ask to be put down for 15 lbs again.





missnarwhale said:


> I'm in! I have to lose 10lbs by October 18th at 9 pm!





Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> I would like to lose 6lb by Halloween (depending on how much I go up this week!!!!).





harleyquinn said:


> I think a Halloween challenge sounds great!  I'm in for 10 pounds too!





UtahMama said:


> 2. *Aaron-* Put me down for 5. Pipe dream? Cursing myself? Psssh. IF for some miracle I meet this goal, we'll up it a smidge.





my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> Aaron~ Are you having a Halloween challenge?  If so, I'm going big & setting a goal of *10 lbs.*





lovealldisney said:


> Aaron:
> If we are doing a Holloween challenge then put me down for 10lbs as well! We have a wedding on Sept 27th!


I've got you all marked down.  Good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

I'll be participating in the challenge too Aaron, but I'll wait until after tomorrow's weigh in to tell you what my goal will be. I want to see where I'm at, and I don't want to make it _too_ much because we leave for WDW in 2 weeks!  It's a shorter trip than we usually take though because we are going to Cali in November. We will be at WDW for about four and a half days, which means hopefully I'll do less damage on this trip!


----------



## UtahMama

Geeez! It's a ghost town around here!

Good Luck Peeps!!!! 

(new kids ask questions if you're not sure what to do!)


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi Peeps,

Well I am a SAMER again this week. That's ok because Aunt Plo is in the house and I thought for sure I had gained!! Good luck everyone and eat healthy this weekend!!!


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps!

I weighed in today at 128.5..I would like to weigh 125 for the big wedding day which is in 3 weeks from tomorrow!!!!

Sorry I have not been posting as frequently I am super busy with the last minute wedding planning.  Everything seems to be falling into place, now I'm super excited about getting married and partying with my friends and family on the big day but I'm starting to stress the weather if it rains the day of my wedding alot of things get messed up so send me some pixie dust for sunny skys that day    When I booked my reception venue a year and a half ago this upcoming saturday 9/6 was one of the dates offered to me thank god I declined it because the weather here Saturday is suppose to be dreadful high winds and rain from hanna making its way up here.

today I have my second dress fitting at Kleinfelds..im excited i get to see what it looks like after they have taken it all in!!!!


----------



## LMO429

Aarom: For the nexts challenge put me down for 3.5 pounds...realistically I would love to weigh 125 on the wedding day and then STAY at that weight until way after my honeymoon...


----------



## UtahMama

missnarwhale said:


> Officially, I've lost 5lbs since Monday, but I know that it's all water weight.  It has to be! So I will be starting the challenge at 150, instead of 155.


I put you down for -5. Don't mind if it's water weight or a major hair cut  LOL!



lovealldisney said:


> Hi Peeps,
> 
> Well I am a SAMER again this week. That's ok because Aunt Plo is in the house and I thought for sure I had gained!! Good luck everyone and eat healthy this weekend!!!



Aunt Flo is the worst! 
This week is YOUR week, Peep-sister-friend!!!! 



LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> I weighed in today at 128.5..I would like to weigh 125 for the big wedding day which is in 3 weeks from tomorrow!!!!
> 
> Sorry I have not been posting as frequently I am super busy with the last minute wedding planning.  Everything seems to be falling into place, now I'm super excited about getting married and partying with my friends and family on the big day but I'm starting to stress the weather if it rains the day of my wedding alot of things get messed up so send me some pixie dust for sunny skys that day    When I booked my reception venue a year and a half ago this upcoming saturday 9/6 was one of the dates offered to me thank god I declined it because the weather here Saturday is suppose to be dreadful high winds and rain from hanna making its way up here.
> 
> today I have my second dress fitting at Kleinfelds..im excited i get to see what it looks like after they have taken it all in!!!!


A properly fitted gown for your skinnier self! 
You can do it!!!! 125 is a nice weight  





My official weigh in this morning (nudie-patootie, after potty and before drinking or eating ) was -1!!! 

YAY ME! 

That was one EARNED pound, I tell you what!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

It is weeks like this that leave me baffled.  The previous two weeks, I didn't cheat at all and I exercised daily, and I had a samer and a gain of 1.2.  So last weekend to celebrate our 3-year anniversary (and the completion of our landscaping project), we went out to dinner where I ate onion rings, Weiner schnitzel, German potato salad, and polished it off with a DQ Blizzard.  Saturday was a repeat of that, leftovers from the previous night's dinner and another DQ Blizzard because Friday night's wasn't all that good (but of course I still ate it).  Then Sunday we went to Costco and grazed for a good hour on all of their free samples.  And then I came home and had some rotisserie chicken and I sneaked some of the yummy skin.  And yet, somehow, I managed to *lose 3.2 pounds*!?!?!  How does that happen???  99 times out of 100, that will give me a 2-3 pound gain.  Just when I think I have this whole thing figured out...

Anyway, this loss puts me at my all time low weight of 157.8 pounds.  That represents a grand total of 58.2 pounds lost since joining the Peeps in 2007; and an uber-grand total of 82.2 pounds lost since early 2005.  That equals a 34.25% loss in body weight, and my BMI is now an even 24 (down from my highest of 36.5).  I've decided to set my Halloween goal at 150, so 7.8 pounds from my current weight (or 11 pounds from last week's weight).  And I am now 12.8 pounds from my goal weight of 145.

Good luck everybody!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

This week I am UP 1,000,000,000 LBS - Maybe not but it feels like it! I think realistically I am up about 6lbs since before the wedding and the week away at the coast - and I haven't even been on honeymoon yet  

So, for the next week and a half its water water water, exercise exercise exercise and veggies veggies veggies!

Some good numbers so far peeps!  

Lauren -  sending good weather thoughts your way! That was my biggest worry but it turned out nice! I bet you are so excited for your 2nd fitting   

Hope everyones having a great day


----------



## DisneyObsession

OK..so I did well for the challenge, had a bad week and am now +3!!!! I feel like I am back to the beginning again! AAAAHHHHH!!! The next week is water, water, water, exercise, exercise, exercise, and veggies, veggies, veggies, .......wait a minute...that sounds really familiar!  DisneyGalUK, I'm with you!!!!!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

DisneyObsession said:


> OK..so I did well for the challenge, had a bad week and am now +3!!!! I feel like I am back to the beginning again! AAAAHHHHH!!! The next week is water, water, water, exercise, exercise, exercise, and veggies, veggies, veggies, .......wait a minute...that sounds really familiar!  DisneyGalUK, I'm with you!!!!!



Stay with me DisneyObsession - I need a buddy to keep me accountable! Tag, you're it!


----------



## missnarwhale

UtahMama said:


> I put you down for -5. Don't mind if it's water weight or a major hair cut  LOL!



Sounds good to me! I can't argue with that!



WI_DisneyFan said:


> Anyway, this loss puts me at my all time low weight of 157.8 pounds.  That represents a grand total of 58.2 pounds lost since joining the Peeps in 2007; and an uber-grand total of 82.2 pounds lost since early 2005.  That equals a 34.25% loss in body weight, and my BMI is now an even 24 (down from my highest of 36.5).  I've decided to set my Halloween goal at 150, so 7.8 pounds from my current weight (or 11 pounds from last week's weight).  And I am now 12.8 pounds from my goal weight of 145.
> 
> Good luck everybody!




Great job!!  You are getting so close to your goal weight!  Good luck!



And speaking of water water water...How much water does everybody drink in a day? WW had me drinking 64 ounces, but my daily schedule doesn't allow me to get up and go to the bathroom whenever I please (class, work, bus) so it was hard for me!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

DisneyGalUK said:


> This week I am UP 1,000,000,000 LBS - Maybe not but it feels like it! I think realistically I am up about 6lbs since before the wedding and the week away at the coast - and I haven't even been on honeymoon yet


Well, the way I see it, since Wendy records those in US pounds, with the current exchange rate you really only gained 3.4038 British pounds.  



missnarwhale said:


> Great job!!  You are getting so close to your goal weight!  Good luck!


Thank you!  But it just seems soooo far away!  Especially since my original goal was 155.  But after hitting 160, I realized that no way am I 5 pounds from my goal.

And to answer your other question about water, my water cup is 20 oz.  And I fill that thing up a good 1/2 dozen times every day, possibly more.  And then I'll have another 4-5 glasses of water at home.  So in all, I'd guess between 170-200 oz each day.


----------



## missnarwhale

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Thank you!  But it just seems soooo far away!  Especially since my original goal was 155.  But after hitting 160, I realized that no way am I 5 pounds from my goal.
> 
> And to answer your other question about water, my water cup is 20 oz.  And I fill that thing up a good 1/2 dozen times every day, possibly more.  And then I'll have another 4-5 glasses of water at home.  So in all, I'd guess between 170-200 oz each day.



Just keep doing what you're doing and you'll get there. That's what I say when I feel like I'll never get there or that it seems like I have an eternity of dieting ahead of me. 

I would not be able to sit still if I drank that much water!!! Looks like I have a lot of sipping to do. Is it possible to stretch your bladder??


----------



## mommaU4

WI_DisneyFan said:


> I've got you all marked down.  Good luck tomorrow!!!


Thank you so much for keeping track of all this. And I have to say after reading how much weight you've lost, you are doing awesome!!! So inspiring!!  





Okay, last week I was at 230.6 and this week I am at 227.8 for a loss of *-2.8 lbs* Finally I broke into the 220's. And I can now put a 35 lb banner in my sig.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Oh dear I am up +2lb second week running! I'm sure I haven't been that bad, but I'm just not mentally into it at the minute.  

I feel a bit more into it today though and have just done Turbo Jam Cardio Party, so should hopefully be better next week! Fingers crossed, as my jeans are starting to rub!!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I am *-2.8 lbs* this week!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

OK, I'm *up .4 lb *this week.  It's not that big of a gain, I guess. I'll see what I can do to reverse it next week. That puts me at 197.2, so Aaron - I'm gonna say 7.2 lbs for the challenge. That's pretty ambitious considering I'm going to WDW in a couple of weeks, but I'm gonna try to make it work. I really want to get things moving again. 

Wishing everyone a great weigh in day!  

LMO - sending pixie dust your way for good weather for the big day. SO exciting! I can't wait to see pics! 

Tonight I have to go scope out the location for the wedding I am photographing tomorrow. I don't want to be lost on the day of the wedding!  So DH and I are going to go drive by there and probably get some dinner at Chili's. I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## DisneyLaura

I'm taking a no weigh in day today.  I didn't go to WW's on tuesday because I had to go for orientation for my job that I start next monday (i worked here a couple of years ago but because it's been more than 3 years they made me do orientation again, hey I got paid for sitting for 8 hours)

Aaron - put me down for 5 lb for the Halloween challenge



UtahMama said:


> 3.Although I completely disagree on your opinion of the 2nd and 3rd book, I'd love know hear your picks on some other Vampire fiction (un-including Ann(e) Rice). Or other funny fiction too.  I need more good books. I'm in need of the newest Janet Evanovich Stephanie Plum mystery (#14).



Me too



UtahMama said:


> Guess whaaaaat?
> 
> It's BUNKO night!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I JUST say, it's not a moment too soon!
> 
> I'm completely burnt out with one of my daycare families!
> 
> The two kids in this family are affectionately named "Pooh Girl" and her side kick little brother, "Blow Out Boy" who DAILY have some kind of pooh accident/catastrophe: poohing of pants, a blow out that goes up the back and down the legs, pooh play-dough....you get the picture ( and you're welcome for todays' BIRTH CONTROL  ) and if that isn't bad enough, the mama-bear is constantly pissy with life, job, her DH, and countless other troubles I'm sure she'd be thrilled I'm sharing with ya'll!
> 
> This family NEVER pays on time or the check bounces when they DO finally pay and...AND I charge her the same fee she originally had for part time 3 days a week (18 hrs) as the current FIFTY hours. She is known for shopping, tanning, napping after work prior to coming and getting them and her DH is often HOME all or most of the day while they are with me!!!! UGH.
> 
> I can't believe what a wuss I am to feel bad in telling her I can't watch them any more and not become and alcoholic or need an extended stay at the TIRED HOSPITAL! The ick-factor is she's my neighbor and "friend". UGH UGH UGH! *
> 
> So....really glad for BUNKO tonight where the number one rule is NO KIDS.
> And, there may or may not be Mojito night!   Mama like!
> 
> * Rant Over! Thanks for listening!



That's why we are here chicky.  Listening away.



my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> Today we had exam number one and I made an 84.   The highest score was an 88.



You go girl



HockeyKat said:


> Punkin and I did get to meet and enjoy the Adventurer's Club last night, along with her friend and Mr Kat.   It was nothing that I would have ever got Mr Kat to do on his own, so it was doubly fun to have been able to see if before it closes!!
> 
> I think she has pics which I am sure are great of her and awful of me.



Yeah you had a peep meet.  I'll have to see your picture in her TR.  IK'm sure you looked great too, I've seen pictures of you sista and your beautiful too.



missnarwhale said:


> And speaking of water water water...How much water does everybody drink in a day? WW had me drinking 64 ounces, but my daily schedule doesn't allow me to get up and go to the bathroom whenever I please (class, work, bus) so it was hard for me!



I drink 64 oz and sometimes more a day too.  I think after awhile your body gets used to drinking that much and adjusts, at least that's what happens to me.  How much can you drink, I would drink as close to 64 oz as you can.


----------



## dwheatl

I'm up .8. What's the deal? Water, water, water, exercise, exercise, exercise, veggies, veggies, veggies? OK, I'm in. Every week I've been making excuses. Somebody throw me a rope from that wagon!


----------



## UtahMama

DisneyLaura said:


> I'm taking a no weigh in day today.  I didn't go to WW's on tuesday because I had to go for orientation for my job that I start next monday (i worked here a couple of years ago but because it's been more than 3 years they made me do orientation again, hey I got paid for sitting for 8 hours)
> 
> That's why we are here chicky.  Listening away.


I free-passed you on the spread sheet  

And, thanks bunches for listening to me rant!


----------



## UtahMama

dwheatl said:


> I'm up .8. What's the deal? Water, water, water, exercise, exercise, exercise, veggies, veggies, veggies? OK, I'm in. Every week I've been making excuses. Somebody throw me a rope from that wagon!



You got it, Dweat!

Grab a hold and climb back on!





Who's Favre?  

Looks like a lot of our Peep family is struggling this week!  

I'm scared because "the holidays" are fast approaching....starting with Halloween candy and treats!


----------



## DisneyLaura

UtahMama said:


> I'm scared because "the holidays" are fast approaching....starting with Halloween candy and treats!



Holidays  It starts with Halloween and ends with New Years Day


----------



## DisneyGalUK

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Well, the way I see it, since Wendy records those in US pounds, with the current exchange rate you really only gained 3.4038 British pounds.



I like that way of thinking!

Well, Im going to be an Aunt today.....hopefully! My brothers girlfriend went into labour at 12.01am - 16 hours and counting!  
Im very excited for the new baby!

Hope everyones having a great day


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

Sorry I'm late.  I'm a *SAMER* this week.




DisneyLaura said:


> You go girl



Thanks.  I had stated that I made an 84 but I just found out yesterday that there was an error on one of the questions and so I actually made an 85.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Its a baby girl!! Lyla Mae, she is gorgeous! Im such a proud aunt tonight!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> Thanks.  I had stated that I made an 84 but I just found out yesterday that there was an error on one of the questions and so I actually made an 85.



Congratulations


----------



## UtahMama

DisneyGalUK said:


> Its a baby girl!! Lyla Mae, she is gorgeous! Im such a proud aunt tonight!



Awww! Congratulations AUNTIE!!!!!


----------



## Wonders10

Hey peeps,

been eating horribly, blah blah blah...going to start anew on monday.  

Anyway, looking for advice on getting a dog.  As you know I had phoebe.  I say had because she is still living with my mom.  They had a slightly stronger bond than I did with her since she slept in her room with her and took her on most of the walks.  Although I did the "fun" stuff like vets and groomer appointments.  

Anyway, I'm thinking of a goldendoodle.  And I found a breeder in Orlando who has 2 litters coming next month that would be available for december take homes.  They also offer a "boot camp" for your puppy so they will be semi-trained when you take them home.  That's optional and additional of course.  I know the responsibility and time it takes to have a dog.  Financially I'm ok to support a dog.  Just wondering if anyone has any advice for this breed or how to know for sure (I'm like 75%) that it's time or this is the right way to go.  

I posted a thread on the community forum and I have a feeling it's going to turn into a "how dare you buy your dog from a "breeder" instead of rescuing a dog, etc." and with my pms I may not be able to bite my tongue because the poodle and other dog rescues in florida are slim pickens right now.  I'm not going to adopt any old dog just because its in a shelter.  

Anyway, would love some good ol' peep advice.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Cograts to the new Auntie! A girl, huh? That's exciting! One of my closest friends (Some of you may remember her from her wedding pics from last summer that I took. Her DH was in an accident at a motorcycle race 3 days before the wedding, and was in a neck brace at the wedding.) just had a boy in June. He is ADORABLE! But there is just something about girls.  I do just LOVE my friend's little one though. I took some pics of him last weekend in the outfit I bought her for her baby shower...














Shannon - Sorry no advice on the breed. You know how much time a dog will take. If you feel you'll have enough time, go for it. If you're questionable, wait a little while. I've been a little out of the loop lately. Have you started the new job yet? What's the schedule like? I do know that if I could have, I would have taken a week off when we brought Jasper home from the breeder, but we were just back from a Disney trip. We picked her up on a Friday night, and we were home with her Saturday and Sunday, I think FIL or my mom came by to check on her/stay with her on Monday, and DH was home with her on Tuesday. But it didn't feel like enough. She's a really good girl now though, so I guess we did OK.


----------



## Wonders10

Lynda - I did start the new job.  Working in a school so my hours are 7:30-3:00.  Because I'm at 2 different schools I leave sometime between 7 and 7:15 every day and one of the schools is super close so I could come home for lunch 3 days a week in the beginning to take the dog out.  The breeders crate train the dog and give you the crate when you pick the dog up so hopefully he will be used to using it.  We never crated phoebe, at least not after the first couple months, but if the dog likes it then that's fine with me.  I will be getting the dog in December, possibly early January if I decide to send her to their "boot camp" which is either 2 or 4 weeks depending on how much I want to spend.  They teach her the basic commands, socialization, take her to public places, and even swimming.  So I may possibly get her while I'm still on my chrismas vacation if not shortly thereafter.  

My mom is hesitant because we are planning a 10 day trip to ireland in june of next year.  I don't like it but I would be willing to board the new dog, who will be around 8 months, if necessary.  It's also possible my cousin will be able to doggy-sit.  

I have been hesitant with other dogs and even cats that I've seen online or in pet stores but this one is really standing out with me for some reason so I'm taking it as a sign that this is the dog that I am meant to get.  I'm going to think about it the next couple days and then fill out an application (maybe).  Still would love to hear other's thoughts on getting a new dog!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

DisneyGalUK said:


> Its a baby girl!! Lyla Mae, she is gorgeous! Im such a proud aunt tonight!



Congratulations Auntie.  I'm sure she is a beautiful  Post a picture when you have time.



DisneyGalUK said:


> Congratulations



Thanks.

Lynda, your friend's baby is sooooooooo cute.  Great pictures BTW.


----------



## UtahMama

I ate a footlong corn dog (minus 4 bites) at the State Fair today!  
It was just barely out of the fryer and was a big time "treat". 

BUT, my poor stomach afterward felt like I drank Crisco (probably did!).

I DID resist the funnel cakes...but _only_ because it's a hot day in Utah today and they didn't sound very good. So according to my fuzzy math, I SAVED 1,000 calories and 200 grams of fat  Making the corn dog practically "free"!  



*Lynda-* OMGoodness, that is one cute baby boy! You really are a talented photographer!  

*
Shannon-* A new puppy! Maybe consider rescuing one from a shelter? Good luck in finding a fur-baby!


Hi *Fran*! I see you are here and wanted to say hey!


----------



## Wonders10

UM - I have looked at SOOOO many poodle rescues in the state as well as local humane societies.  My apartment will not allow most of the breeds that are at the shelters and the poodle rescues don't have many standards or even minis - just toys and I really want a sturdier/bigger dog.  I do keep looking but the dog that I want are so hard to find in shelters/rescues.  I hate that I might not rescue but I may not have much of a choice.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Wonders10 said:


> Lynda - I did start the new job.  Working in a school so my hours are 7:30-3:00.  Because I'm at 2 different schools I leave sometime between 7 and 7:15 every day and one of the schools is super close so I could come home for lunch 3 days a week in the beginning to take the dog out.  The breeders crate train the dog and give you the crate when you pick the dog up so hopefully he will be used to using it.  We never crated phoebe, at least not after the first couple months, but if the dog likes it then that's fine with me.  I will be getting the dog in December, possibly early January if I decide to send her to their "boot camp" which is either 2 or 4 weeks depending on how much I want to spend.  They teach her the basic commands, socialization, take her to public places, and even swimming.  So I may possibly get her while I'm still on my chrismas vacation if not shortly thereafter.
> 
> My mom is hesitant because we are planning a 10 day trip to ireland in june of next year.  I don't like it but I would be willing to board the new dog, who will be around 8 months, if necessary.  It's also possible my cousin will be able to doggy-sit.
> 
> I have been hesitant with other dogs and even cats that I've seen online or in pet stores but this one is really standing out with me for some reason so I'm taking it as a sign that this is the dog that I am meant to get.  I'm going to think about it the next couple days and then fill out an application (maybe).  Still would love to hear other's thoughts on getting a new dog!



We crate trained. Seems to have worked really well. Now she has the whole kitchen while we're gone, and we only put her in the crate at night to sleep. When we're home, she's out in the house with us, with the "dining room" (actually our home gym) blocked off because the cat food and litter box are in there, and she will NOT leave those alone. But she does like her crate. The "boot camp" thing sounds cool. For what it's worth, the owner of our training facility, where we still take Jasper for agility, says that 8 weeks is pushing it for a good age to take a dog home from the breeder. She says even at 8 weeks the puppy is missing valuable bonding time with its new owner. I can see that. But I'm no expert. Just thought I'd share what she said. It sounds like you have a pretty nice schedule for caring for a puppy. Whatever you decide, good luck! And I can't wait to see pics of a new puppy if you do go that route. 



UtahMama said:


> I ate a footlong corn dog (minus 4 bites) at the State Fair today!
> It was just barely out of the fryer and was a big time "treat".
> 
> BUT, my poor stomach afterward felt like I drank Crisco (probably did!).
> 
> I DID resist the funnel cakes...but _only_ because it's a hot day in Utah today and they didn't sound very good. So according to my fuzzy math, I SAVED 1,000 calories and 200 grams of fat  Making the corn dog practically "free"!
> 
> 
> 
> *Lynda-* OMGoodness, that is one cute baby boy! You really are a talented photographer!



According to an article I read on msn a couple of months ago, corn dogs are actually one of the wiser choices at the fair. Not that they're great for you, but I think you could have done much worse. Good for you for passing on the funnel cake!  

And thanks! He is SUCH a sweet baby too. Great cuddler!


----------



## Wonders10

Lynda - so are you saying that 8 weeks is too early or old to go home with their new owner?  Sorry I'm having a "duh" moment.  

We got Phoebe when she was 10 weeks and there was NO lack of bonding.  She couldn't be more attached to either of us, especially my mom.  

Speaking of dogs, does anyone watch Greatest American Dog on CBS?  I'm rooting for Presley!


----------



## DisneyLaura

my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> Thanks.  I had stated that I made an 84 but I just found out yesterday that there was an error on one of the questions and so I actually made an 85.




That's even better, cool beans

*DisneyGalUK* Congrats on being an auntie, post pictures when you can



Wonders10 said:


> Anyway, I'm thinking of a goldendoodle.  And I found a breeder in Orlando who has 2 litters coming next month that would be available for december take homes.  They also offer a "boot camp" for your puppy so they will be semi-trained when you take them home.  That's optional and additional of course.  I know the responsibility and time it takes to have a dog.  Financially I'm ok to support a dog.  Just wondering if anyone has any advice for this breed or how to know for sure (I'm like 75%) that it's time or this is the right way to go.
> 
> I posted a thread on the community forum and I have a feeling it's going to turn into a "how dare you buy your dog from a "breeder" instead of rescuing a dog, etc." and with my pms I may not be able to bite my tongue because the poodle and other dog rescues in florida are slim pickens right now.  I'm not going to adopt any old dog just because its in a shelter.
> 
> Anyway, would love some good ol' peep advice.



Shannon there is a woman who has a goldendoodle and he's HUGE.  But she loves him.  He probably stands up to my waist.  I don't know how big of a dog you want but he totally looks like a poodle with his hair and then the size of a golden.



Disneyfreak92 said:


> Cograts to the new Auntie! A girl, huh? That's exciting! One of my closest friends (Some of you may remember her from her wedding pics from last summer that I took. Her DH was in an accident at a motorcycle race 3 days before the wedding, and was in a neck brace at the wedding.) just had a boy in June. He is ADORABLE! But there is just something about girls.  I do just LOVE my friend's little one though. I took some pics of him last weekend in the outfit I bought her for her baby shower...



Ok that baby is so cute I just want to bite him to pieces.  What's his name?  Cute ouftit by the way.



UtahMama said:


> I ate a footlong corn dog (minus 4 bites) at the State Fair today!
> It was just barely out of the fryer and was a big time "treat".



Wendy corn dogs are my favorite at a fair.  I wouldn't have been able to resist either.


----------



## dwheatl

UM - Funny coincidence. I bought corn dogs at the grocery store today. They're 160 calories apiece, and that didn't seem like too bad a treat to me. 

Sometimes I eat the vegetarian ones, but this time I got chicken. Yum.


----------



## DisneyObsession

Good Morning All!!! 

Had a crazy traveling weekend, so didn't eat great, but did better than I usually do while traveling. No Dunkin Donuts!!! (OK...I did have a Coolatta, but no donuts or muffins!)  

Anyway, I am back on track today.

Shannon...Crate training is great for a dog. We have trained dogs for Guiding Eyes for the Blind, and they advocate crate training. It is a place the dog can go to "get away".  

Wendy...The funnel cake would have been way worse than the corn dog! Good choice!!!  How's the house going? We just took ours off the market and may try again in a few years. Now we have a "to do" list.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hey Peeps

Thanks to all for the baby well-wishes!  

Lynda - You're right, there is something special about a little girl  
Your pictures are absolutely fantastic! Seriously, you are so talented! And, your friends little on is gorgeous!

Im going strong with the water, ok on the exercise - got to get myself into gear!

Have a great day everyone


----------



## DisneyLaura

Well my weekend was ok until yesterday.  My nephews birthday party was yesterday and my SIL is spanish so there was rice and beans, yummy (two helpings of that), small piece of cake (no frosting), cheeseburger and hot dog.  Back on track today.  I will officially be a working woman in an hour.  I'm going back to my old job before I had DD at the hospital and only on Mondays.  I told DS7 that it's Disney money and  he was very happy.  I was so sad this morning for him though he told me he his ear hurt (tube baby) and then I asked him are you sure your ear hurt and he started to laugh a little and hide his face then he started to cry and when I asked him why he didn't want to go to school (which has only been 7 days) he told me that he wanted to spend more time with him.  He's a very sensatitive child but when he's home he doesn't sit on my lap or anything.  I told him that everyone goes to school and then reminded him again that I'll be working when he gets home but nannie will be here (my mom) and don't forgot that Disney has a HUGE lego store that he can buy whatever he wants.  Of course we're not going until next year but whatever works, right?  I'll see everyone tonight or tomorrow morning for sure.  Have a skinny day everyone.


----------



## UtahMama

I'm another one who's pro crate training.  
*
Laura-* yay on going back to work! One day is do-able

*Gayle-* I dont want to take ours off the market, because it's reeeeeally slow here as far as selling goes. The house just like ours up the street just barely sold and it was on the market for about 9 months  We shall see. Sigh.


----------



## missnarwhale

I had a pretty bad weekend! I was always on the move and had no time to cook, thus I ate out. When I have options, I choose poorly!  

Meh! Monday is another day. Why are weekends so hard?!


----------



## Wonders10

Laura - this woman I think sometimes breeds miniature poodles with goldens so the 2 litters I'm looking at are not quite as large as some goldendoodles.  The max she claims is 60 lbs which I'm okay with.  Phoebe is 55 but long and lean, while doodles I think look bigger and more "robust".

I've been thinking about it a lot and I keep getting really excited thinking about getting one instead of apprehensive and worried its not time yet.  I may put in the application.  Who knows - all those dogs may be spoken for and I could be put on a waiting list for the next litter.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Wonders10 said:


> Lynda - so are you saying that 8 weeks is too early or old to go home with their new owner?  Sorry I'm having a "duh" moment.
> 
> We got Phoebe when she was 10 weeks and there was NO lack of bonding.  She couldn't be more attached to either of us, especially my mom.
> 
> Speaking of dogs, does anyone watch Greatest American Dog on CBS?  I'm rooting for Presley!



She was saying 8 weeks was too old. And my guess would be that it would apply more to some breeds than others. But like I said, I'm no expert. We brought Jasper home at about 9-10 weeks, and while we bonded, she was a bit independent. She is more attached to us now though. But part of that my be the beagle. 



DisneyLaura said:


> Ok that baby is so cute I just want to bite him to pieces.  What's his name?  Cute ouftit by the way.



I know, right? I HAVE to squeeze his cheeks every time I see him. His name is Braden (pronounced Bray-den), and he is a really sweet baby. My friend is visiting her family in WI right now. I wish she was in town because I look at those pics, and I just want to hold him! And thanks - I LOVE that outfit. I am wishing I had bought it in more than one size now.  



DisneyGalUK said:


> Hey Peeps
> 
> Thanks to all for the baby well-wishes!
> 
> Lynda - You're right, there is something special about a little girl
> Your pictures are absolutely fantastic! Seriously, you are so talented! And, your friends little on is gorgeous!
> 
> Im going strong with the water, ok on the exercise - got to get myself into gear!
> 
> Have a great day everyone



I hope we get to see pics of the little princess soon.  And thank you very much. That little guy's gonna have his own personal photographer growing up, and I'm gonna have great material for my portfolio.  

I did better with exercise (45 minutes total of walking) than I did with water or food today. Although I didn't do terribly on food, and I am still working on the water.


----------



## Wonders10

Lynda - that is so strange.  8 weeks seems so young to be "old"!   Aren't they supposed to stay somewhere like 6-8 weeks with the mom before going to a new home though?  

I would risk it though...my personal opinion is you can bond with a dog no matter what age.  Look at the bazillions of rescues that are typically adults and just love their new families?  Just a thought - definitely not based on anything factual


----------



## dwheatl

DisneyLaura said:


> I will officially be a working woman in an hour.  I'm going back to my old job before I had DD at the hospital and only on Mondays.  I told DS7 that it's Disney money and  he was very happy.  I was so sad this morning for him though he told me he his ear hurt (tube baby) and then I asked him are you sure your ear hurt and he started to laugh a little and hide his face then he started to cry and when I asked him why he didn't want to go to school (which has only been 7 days) he told me that he wanted to spend more time with him.  He's a very sensitive child but when he's home he doesn't sit on my lap or anything.  I told him that everyone goes to school and then reminded him again that I'll be working when he gets home but nannie will be here (my mom) and don't forgot that Disney has a HUGE lego store that he can buy whatever he wants.  Of course we're not going until next year but whatever works, right?  I'll see everyone tonight or tomorrow morning for sure.  Have a skinny day everyone.


 That touched my heart. Poor little guy. Working part time when they are little is the best. I felt like when I got tired of being home, it was time to go to work, and when I was tired of work, it was time to be home. What a blessing for you to have your mom there. And we still use Disney bribes with our kids to this day. That's how we get them to continue to come on vacation with us.
Almost forgot to say, I am really slamming down the veggies this week. I just cooked a massive pot of zucchini, tomato, and onion. Last night I ate so much broccoli I was gagging (okay, now I know not to eat it on a totally empty stomach). It really does cut down on how much else I can eat, which I guess is the point.


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps!!!

Sorry I have not been posting as frequently I am SUPER busy with the last minute details of the wedding.  Yesterday alone I completed the seating chart and fill out the Limo paperwork for the 2 limos we are using that day along with 2 55 passenger motor coaches (similiar to the magical express buses) to transport guests from the hotel to the reception area.

I had my second fitting on Friday at Kleinfelds, I was extremely happy because while I had my dress on the owner of kleinfelds came over to me personally commented on how much she loved my dress!!!   I thought she was just saying it to me but then she proceeded to write down who the designor was and the style number she told me she loves it so much she wants to recommend my dress to other girls!!!  

This weekend I have my girlfriends bachelorette party in Montauk the weather is not looking so hot for the weekend!

I am still stressing the weather for the wedding day last night I had a dream I was crying because it poured and in my dream i said to my mom "this isnt how I pictured my wedding day" then she started crying and I actually woke up this morning with tears in my eyes..and YES i know in the grand scheme of life it raining on your wedding day is NOTHING compared to the other trials and tribulations people come through on a daily basis, but I keep thinking how hard my fiance is working and how how my father has worked and sacrificies his whole life to pay for my special day so I think we deserve and am hoping for a little sunshine.


----------



## DisneyLaura

Wonders10 said:


> Laura - this woman I think sometimes breeds miniature poodles with goldens so the 2 litters I'm looking at are not quite as large as some goldendoodles.  The max she claims is 60 lbs which I'm okay with.  Phoebe is 55 but long and lean, while doodles I think look bigger and more "robust".



Miniature poodles I think would be better then as in size.  This dog is big but very cute and friendly.  Let us know how it goes.



dwheatl said:


> That touched my heart. Poor little guy. Working part time when they are little is the best. I felt like when I got tired of being home, it was time to go to work, and when I was tired of work, it was time to be home. What a blessing for you to have your mom there. And we still use Disney bribes with our kids to this day. That's how we get them to continue to come on vacation with us.



I worked at the same place three years ago and actually he wasn't my problem it was my other son (he was 4 going on 5 at the time) that hated me going to work four nights a week.  I cried driving to work every night because I missed being with them terribly.  My DH told me to quit but we needed the insurance (he's self employed).  But like I told you before I use Disney as the reason why I'm going back, which some of it is true but mostly the extra little money with help with the fianances.  My mom acutally works herself but had some time off this week so it worked out that she could watch the kids yesterday.  Normally I'll go in after my DH gets home from work.  Glad to know that Disney still helps with your kids, I think Disney is more for me most of the times. 



LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps!!!
> 
> I am still stressing the weather for the wedding day last night I had a dream I was crying because it poured and in my dream i said to my mom "this isnt how I pictured my wedding day" then she started crying and I actually woke up this morning with tears in my eyes..and YES i know in the grand scheme of life it raining on your wedding day is NOTHING compared to the other trials and tribulations people come through on a daily basis, but I keep thinking how hard my fiance is working and how how my father has worked and sacrificies his whole life to pay for my special day so I think we deserve and am hoping for a little sunshine.




Lauren - my aunt always put a statue of Mary looking outside on a window sill for good weather (if your catholic).  She did it with everyone's wedding in our family.  But don't worry your day will be fine


----------



## DisneyObsession

Wonders10 said:


> Laura - this woman I think sometimes breeds miniature poodles with goldens so the 2 litters I'm looking at are not quite as large as some goldendoodles.  The max she claims is 60 lbs which I'm okay with.  Phoebe is 55 but long and lean, while doodles I think look bigger and more "robust".




OK...does this seem like an unusual breeding to anyone else??? The "breeding" process of two such different size dogs just puts a strange visual in my head.  Maybe it's just me!


----------



## Wonders10

DisneyObsession said:


> OK...does this seem like an unusual breeding to anyone else??? The "breeding" process of two such different size dogs just puts a strange visual in my head.  Maybe it's just me!



It did sound weird to me and I'm actually not 100% on what/how she does it. (although it does happen "naturally" all the time.  Ever see a beagle / lab mix?  Talk about size differences?) But it does advertise that they can come in different sizes.  My guess is maybe she either does a mini poodle and a smaller golden or a small poodle and small golden.  My phoebe is actually taller than most goldens I see in our neighborhood but weighs much less.  And the weights for a standard can very greatly.  They could be as light as 40-45 or as big as 75 lbs.  And that's not overweight.  Also, maybe the mother of the dogs makes a difference?  Like if the mom is the smaller dog, the puppies might be smaller because of how she has to grow them in her uterus?  _Totally _making that up though..... 

Oh just remembered something - on her site she has pics of all parents (there are lots) and they are all standards, goldens, or previously bred goldendoodles - no mini's.  So I think I'm wrong.  Strike the mini poodle comment from the record.   

The website looks very well run as does their "business".  There is even a discussion forum for potential and current dog owners who have purchased a dog from them.  And the dogs are so freakin' cute!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Wonders10 said:


> Lynda - that is so strange.  8 weeks seems so young to be "old"!   Aren't they supposed to stay somewhere like 6-8 weeks with the mom before going to a new home though?
> 
> I would risk it though...my personal opinion is you can bond with a dog no matter what age.  Look at the bazillions of rescues that are typically adults and just love their new families?  Just a thought - definitely not based on anything factual



I know! Jasper was 3.5 lbs when we brought her home, and we thought that was tiny! They say 8 weeks with mom, but I think our instructor was saying that it isn't an issue for them to leave mom earlier. (Funny! I DO remember Jasper's mom looking REALLY tired and ready for us to take her away when we went to visit the breeder a few weeks earlier.  ) 

I agree. I think it's possible to bond with a pet at any age. I don't think taking them home earlier is a necessity. Just thought I'd share the info, for what it's worth.  I don't even know what I'll do with it when we get another dog. Keep us posted Shannon! I can't wait to "meet" a new Peep puppy!  



LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps!!!
> 
> Sorry I have not been posting as frequently I am SUPER busy with the last minute details of the wedding.  Yesterday alone I completed the seating chart and fill out the Limo paperwork for the 2 limos we are using that day along with 2 55 passenger motor coaches (similiar to the magical express buses) to transport guests from the hotel to the reception area.
> 
> I had my second fitting on Friday at Kleinfelds, I was extremely happy because while I had my dress on the owner of kleinfelds came over to me personally commented on how much she loved my dress!!!   I thought she was just saying it to me but then she proceeded to write down who the designor was and the style number she told me she loves it so much she wants to recommend my dress to other girls!!!
> 
> This weekend I have my girlfriends bachelorette party in Montauk the weather is not looking so hot for the weekend!
> 
> I am still stressing the weather for the wedding day last night I had a dream I was crying because it poured and in my dream i said to my mom "this isnt how I pictured my wedding day" then she started crying and I actually woke up this morning with tears in my eyes..and YES i know in the grand scheme of life it raining on your wedding day is NOTHING compared to the other trials and tribulations people come through on a daily basis, but I keep thinking how hard my fiance is working and how how my father has worked and sacrificies his whole life to pay for my special day so I think we deserve and am hoping for a little sunshine.



I stressed about weather on my wedding day too, and this didn't help me feel much better, but I'll say it anyway... It's good luck if it rains on your wedding day. Or so they say anyway. Is your wedding outside? I can't remember. And which weekend is it? I know it's coming up fast. No matter what happens it will be OK. It'll be better than OK. It'll be beautiful!  



DisneyObsession said:


> OK...does this seem like an unusual breeding to anyone else??? The "breeding" process of two such different size dogs just puts a strange visual in my head.  Maybe it's just me!



 I wasn't even thinking about it, but now that you mention it, yeah. When I hear about mixed breeds with two dogs really different in size, I do usually wonder how it worked.


----------



## Wonders10

I just submitted an application!  Yikes.  Now I'm nervous.  They are supposed to call you with 48 hours or something so we'll see what the deal is.  I have this feeling that all the puppies are already "spoken for".


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Wonders10 said:


> It did sound weird to me and I'm actually not 100% on what/how she does it. (although it does happen "naturally" all the time.  Ever see a beagle / lab mix?  Talk about size differences?) But it does advertise that they can come in different sizes.  My guess is maybe she either does a mini poodle and a smaller golden or a small poodle and small golden.  My phoebe is actually taller than most goldens I see in our neighborhood but weighs much less.  And the weights for a standard can very greatly.  They could be as light as 40-45 or as big as 75 lbs.  And that's not overweight.  Also, maybe the mother of the dogs makes a difference?  Like if the mom is the smaller dog, the puppies might be smaller because of how she has to grow them in her uterus?  _Totally _making that up though.....
> 
> Oh just remembered something - on her site she has pics of all parents (there are lots) and they are all standards, goldens, or previously bred goldendoodles - no mini's.  So I think I'm wrong.  Strike the mini poodle comment from the record.
> 
> The website looks very well run as does their "business".  There is even a discussion forum for potential and current dog owners who have purchased a dog from them.  And the dogs are so freakin' cute!



Can you post a link? I wanna look at puppies!


----------



## Wonders10

Here is the address:

mosscreekgoldendoodles.com

You can also see the parents of the 2 different litters that are coming up.  The parents are adorable!


----------



## UtahMama

Wonders10 said:


> Here is the address:
> 
> mosscreekgoldendoodles.com
> 
> You can also see the parents of the 2 different litters that are coming up.  The parents are adorable!



I have 2 Goldens (golden retrievers) and totally love them! But they are easily in the 80-100 pound range!
These goldendoodles are kinda cute too!

Interesting!


----------



## MA pigletfan

I flippen love the goldendoodles!!! They are little fuzzballs!! We have a black lab , one black cat and two new kittens in our "zoo" ..otherwise i would be tempted..so cute! Good luck!


----------



## DisneyLaura

DisneyObsession said:


> OK...does this seem like an unusual breeding to anyone else??? The "breeding" process of two such different size dogs just puts a strange visual in my head.  Maybe it's just me!



Funny you should ask this but I heard the reason that they mixed these two breeds was mainly for allergy purposes, does not shed.  That's what the woman who I know that has one (her DD and my sons go to the same school)


----------



## Wonders10

DisneyLaura said:


> Funny you should ask this but I heard the reason that they mixed these two breeds was mainly for allergy purposes, does not shed.  That's what the woman who I know that has one (her DD and my sons go to the same school)



Yes that is one of them.  Poodles are hypoallergenic and non-shedding.  Often though the first litter of puppies will still shed some since the golden is 50% of the dna however mating a poodle and an already bred goldendoodle increases the odds that they will be non-shedding.  Great for those with allergies.  I don't have allergies but it IS nice not to have dog hair all over the place.  

Plus the overall temperament and personalities of both these dogs can't be beat.  Have you ever heard anyone say awful things about goldens or poodles?  I know I haven't.

And let's be honest - they are freakin' adorable!


----------



## DisneyLaura

Wonders10 said:


> Plus the overall temperament and personalities of both these dogs can't be beat.  Have you ever heard anyone say awful things about goldens or poodles?  I know I haven't.
> 
> And let's be honest - they are freakin' adorable!



I totally agree.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps!!!
> I am still stressing the weather for the wedding day last night I had a dream I was crying because it poured and in my dream i said to my mom "this isnt how I pictured my wedding day" then she started crying and I actually woke up this morning with tears in my eyes..and YES i know in the grand scheme of life it raining on your wedding day is NOTHING compared to the other trials and tribulations people come through on a daily basis, but I keep thinking how hard my fiance is working and how how my father has worked and sacrificies his whole life to pay for my special day so I think we deserve and am hoping for a little sunshine.



My friend sent me an article about rain on your wedding day when I was stressing about the weather - it is good luck in some countries apparantly!

http://ezinarticles.com/?Wedding-Day-Rain&id=1339956

(I hope the link works?)


----------



## DisneyObsession

Thanks to all of you for the explanations of the goldendoodles.  I would like a dog that didn't shed as much as my black lab...this time of year she affects my allergies! Most of the time she doesn't bother me though.

LMO429-I have heard that rain is good luck in many countries. I have a friend who had severe weather on her wedding and they now have been together over 20 years!  Yup...seems like good luck to me!


----------



## UtahMama

I had never heard of Goldendoodles before, Shannon, but DANG, they are soooo cute!
You are right though on temperment. Should make for a wonderful companion!!!

So yesterday was Taco Tuesday at Del Taco and I may have eaten 3 since then. Grrrr, darn taco tuesday!

That darn shredded iceburg lettuce and 1 tsp. of clumped of shredded chesse is just soooo good!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Hey all.  Real quick one this morning to post the Halloween update...


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Can anyone see the challenge update?  It is just coming up as a red X on my computer, but I didn't know if it was just me...


----------



## Wonders10

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Can anyone see the challenge update?  It is just coming up as a red X on my computer, but I didn't know if it was just me...



I can see it!


----------



## UtahMama

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Can anyone see the challenge update?  It is just coming up as a red X on my computer, but I didn't know if it was just me...



Me too! Why is that 4 pounds remaining so daunting?
It will take me to a new set of numbers on the scale


----------



## LMO429

As I am typing this I am literally stuffing cookies in my face!!!!!     


BINGE CITY TONIGHT PEEPS!!!!  I thought wedding stress was suppose to make you NOT eat apparently its having the reverse affect on me!!!

anyway its happening Im dealing with it and tomorrows another day right!?!?!


----------



## punkin413

hey, peeps!  well, i'm back from disney world!  we had a great trip.  it only rained one day.  i did gain 1 pound while there, which honestly kind of surprises me because i was sweating buckets the entire time!  it was soooooooo humid!  but i guess when you eat at boma and chefs de france and then top that off with figaro fries you pay the price!   

so i want to catch up but you know how you get home from disney and the real world just bombards you with all that bothersome real world stuff???  yeah.....that's me right now.  i'm soooooo swamped with just everything. 

i know LMO's wedding is coming up.....hope everything's going well with that!  hope all the rest of you guys are doing well and drinking your water, eating your fiber, exercising and just peeping on!!!!

i did have a peep meet with hockeykat on our first night there.  she's sooooo sweet and her hubby's a hoot!  we met at the adventurer's club and they eventually had to kick us out at 1:00 a.m.!!!  but we had a great time.  erica (my friend that went with me) and i drove kat and her DH back to the boardwalk instead of making them take a dreaded disney bus and i made her hubby take this picture as we were dropping them off.  i'm so glad i got to meet her!!!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

punkin413 said:


> hey, peeps!  well, i'm back from disney world!  we had a great trip.




  Yay on the great trip.  I was thinking of you & hoping that the rain would stay away.


----------



## DisneyLaura

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Can anyone see the challenge update?  It is just coming up as a red X on my computer, but I didn't know if it was just me...



I can too



punkin413 said:


> hey, peeps!  well, i'm back from disney world!
> i did have a peep meet with hockeykat on our first night there.  she's sooooo sweet and her hubby's a hoot!  we met at the adventurer's club and they eventually had to kick us out at 1:00 a.m.!!!  but we had a great time.  erica (my friend that went with me) and i drove kat and her DH back to the boardwalk instead of making them take a dreaded disney bus and i made her hubby take this picture as we were dropping them off.  i'm so glad i got to meet her!!!



A peep meet


----------



## DisneyObsession

Good Morning Peeps!  

Yes Aaron....I can see the stats for the challenge.....all 13lbs I now need to lose!!!!  But, I can do it!!! (Even with going to Disney for 10 days!!!)

Dawn...Glad you had a great trip!  Wish I knew of a Peep that would be there when I go in a little over a week.....no Peep meet for me!  

LMO429...Wedding stress made me eat too....Just relax...everything will be fine.  Remember, there will be "something" that will be forgotten, or go wrong that day, but in the grand scheme of things, it's nothing! (We forgot rides for the wedding party......oops!  )

I am meeting a friend today at IHOP and am planning the pancakes in....they have the BEST pancakes!  I am also baking choco chip cookies for a marching band competition on Sat for the baked goods table. At some point I'd like to exercise before leaving for work at 12:30....hmmmm...not sure how to do this....


----------



## UtahMama

LMO429 said:


> As I am typing this I am literally stuffing cookies in my face!!!!!
> BINGE CITY TONIGHT PEEPS!!!!  I thought wedding stress was suppose to make you NOT eat apparently its having the reverse affect on me!!!
> anyway its happening Im dealing with it and tomorrows another day right!?!?!


THIS I understand...but I had to be Scarlet'O Hara'd into MY wedding gown so BE CAREFUL. I managed to gain like 8 pounds in 2 weeks back before my wedding.  



punkin413 said:


> hey, peeps!  well, i'm back from disney world!  we had a great trip.  it only rained one day.  i did gain 1 pound while there, which honestly kind of surprises me because i was sweating buckets the entire time!  it was soooooooo humid!  but i guess when you eat at boma and chefs de france and then top that off with figaro fries you pay the price!
> 
> so i want to catch up but you know how you get home from disney and the real world just bombards you with all that bothersome real world stuff???  yeah.....that's me right now.  i'm soooooo swamped with just everything.
> 
> i know LMO's wedding is coming up.....hope everything's going well with that!  hope all the rest of you guys are doing well and drinking your water, eating your fiber, exercising and just peeping on!!!!
> 
> i did have a peep meet with hockeykat on our first night there.  she's sooooo sweet and her hubby's a hoot!  we met at the adventurer's club and they eventually had to kick us out at 1:00 a.m.!!!  but we had a great time.  erica (my friend that went with me) and i drove kat and her DH back to the boardwalk instead of making them take a dreaded disney bus and i made her hubby take this picture as we were dropping them off.  i'm so glad i got to meet her!!!


Welcome Home! Are you back to reality yet? This is always so hard for me to come back to real life. 
Cute picture of you and Kat!!!!!  Glad you had a fun time!!!!



DisneyObsession said:


> I am meeting a friend today at IHOP and am planning the pancakes in....they have the BEST pancakes!  I am also baking choco chip cookies for a marching band competition on Sat for the baked goods table. At some point I'd like to exercise before leaving for work at 12:30....hmmmm...not sure how to do this....



Mmmmm, pancakes!   And cookies  
I'm craving carbs SO bad! I'm planning on the Thin Delight garlic and chicken pizza from Papa Murphy's Take & Bake for dinner. Hopefully I wont go hog wild with it.


----------



## LMO429

UTAHMAMA!!!  I don't know what happened to me last night i think it was a combination of stress and pms! I just wanted to eat the house down and i did...anyway this morning i worked out for over an hour and have been drinking alot of water to make up for it

its weird it seems when i put alot of pressure and try to be extra strict with diet and exercise it always sabotages me...i guess because its unrealistic to be healthy 100% of the time!


----------



## missnarwhale

Even with my horrible eating last weekend, I've still managed to keep those 5 pounds off!  I'm pretty pumped because I was sure that I would put a few of them back on...

On Monday I bought a dress that doesn't fit me! It's too tight and doesn't zip all the way. I know that one is not supposed to do this, but it was so pretty and I really want to wear it in the end of October. So! I am really working hard (read: drinking lots of coffee) to lose enough to wear it! I hung it on the wall to remind me to keep to my diet! 

Anyway! I hope that everyone is doing well! I love all this talk of dogs and weddings! I am getting a kitten in a few weeks (he's not "old enough" to come home either), so it's nice to hear about other's pets and prospective pets. 

Has anyone else been having chilly weather? It's been getting cold here at night. It appears that Fall is just around the corner!


----------



## DisneyObsession

Fall has definitely hit here in Buffalo! It was 47 degrees this morning when I woke up.  I am looking forward to the "hot" weather in Florida. (Remind me I said that when I am dying of heat!)


----------



## UtahMama

LMO429 said:


> UTAHMAMA!!!  I don't know what happened to me last night i think it was a combination of stress and pms! I just wanted to eat the house down and i did...anyway this morning i worked out for over an hour and have been drinking alot of water to make up for it
> 
> its weird it seems when i put alot of pressure and try to be extra strict with diet and exercise it always sabotages me...i guess because its unrealistic to be healthy 100% of the time!


I KNOW! I totally know how you are feeling. Nothing says failure to me than having some huge pressure looming!

OK, you can un-do the "damage", NO PROBLEM! 
Sounds like you are totally on the right track. 

Just imagining MY busting gown seems and the fact I couldn't breathe from my pretty white lacey tourniquet  makes me wanna "get on you" like stink on rice. Or white on poop.  (just kidding!!!)



missnarwhale said:


> Even with my horrible eating last weekend, I've still managed to keep those 5 pounds off!  I'm pretty pumped because I was sure that I would put a few of them back on...
> 
> On Monday I bought a dress that doesn't fit me! It's too tight and doesn't zip all the way. I know that one is not supposed to do this, but it was so pretty and I really want to wear it in the end of October. So! I am really working hard (read: drinking lots of coffee) to lose enough to wear it! I hung it on the wall to remind me to keep to my diet!
> 
> Anyway! I hope that everyone is doing well! I love all this talk of dogs and weddings! I am getting a kitten in a few weeks (he's not "old enough" to come home either), so it's nice to hear about other's pets and prospective pets.
> 
> Has anyone else been having chilly weather? It's been getting cold here at night. It appears that Fall is just around the corner!


Good for you!!!!
It's warmish here but I can tell there's the beginning of crisp cool Autumn just around the corner. I LOVE Autumn for so many reasons, cozy soups and flannel PJ's are just the beginning! 


Congrats on your new up-coming kitty!


OT:
Anyone living "back East" needs to pretty please take and post pictures of the leaves when they start changing! 

IN Topic:
Good luck Peeps for tomorrow's weigh in!!!!! 
We really need to kick it up a notch with the holidays coming fast upon us. My biggest weakness!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

P.S.

I am wanting to lose 1.2 pounds by tomorrow ( )to make it to the next tier on the scale!  I may have already "done-did" it based on 4 days worth of  (TMI sorry!!) and tons of green tea drunk today. 

I ate a yogurt (blueberry Yoplait) and a string cheese for breakfast, a nectarine for snack #1, and 3/4 of a nasty-yucky South Beach pizza (the crust tastes like some kind of wood pulp), mini carrots with hummus dip for snack #2,  and a cinnamon bear (one), and 1 C. pumpkin/sausage soup (I LOVE that stuff!). 

Tonight's dinner will be take n bake pizza. ONE slice plus a green salad with spray-on diet dressing (when I really want bleu cheese but I'll take one for the team since tomorrow is weigh day!).

for "dessert", I will go to the gym and make that recumbent bike beg for mercy! 



Does anyone know where, besides GAP, one would find curvy jeans for pear shaped gals such as myself? I have to have the waistband smaller and the "seat" curvy (curvy is my NICE word for disproportionately large)....in size 14!!!??? My 16's are getting way too big!     

I keep saying my saddlebags have GOT to relent to their daily torture at some point! Seriously! The areas surrounding each outer thigh are firming up  nicely..toning like crazy, but yet the outer thighs hang on like a bad house guest.  Doesn't "saddle bags" sounds horrible, like a funky disease!


----------



## mommaU4

UtahMama said:


> Does anyone know where, besides GAP, one would find curvy jeans for pear shaped gals such as myself? I have to have the waistband smaller and the "seat" curvy (curvy is my NICE word for disproportionately large)....in size 14!!!??? My 16's are getting way too big!


Well, I'm not sure you'd still fit in their sizes, or if you'd like their styles, but you might try Lane Bryant. I think they go down to a 14 so it might work. 

I am pear shaped too. Always have been, even in my "skinny days". They have Right Fit jeans that I love because they make a pair that has a smaller waist specifically for that body shape. 

In the past when I'd buy jeans big enough to fit over my hips and booty, they'd be gapping and swimming in the waist. These don't do that. It's great. Anyway, just thought you might try there. But even at a 14 it might be too big for you. You'd have to try them on. They also come in tall and petite sizes which is nice.


----------



## mommaU4

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Hey all.  Real quick one this morning to post the Halloween update...


Thanks for the update!  






LMO429 said:


> As I am typing this I am literally stuffing cookies in my face!!!!!
> 
> 
> BINGE CITY TONIGHT PEEPS!!!!  I thought wedding stress was suppose to make you NOT eat apparently its having the reverse affect on me!!!
> 
> anyway its happening Im dealing with it and tomorrows another day right!?!?!


I gained before my wedding too. I never did understand how some people would say they couldn't eat because they were too stressed out. I was eating BECAUSE I was stressed out.  
But yes, tomorrow is another day!! Don't let it get you down. 





punkin413 said:


> so i want to catch up but you know how you get home from disney and the real world just bombards you with all that bothersome real world stuff???  yeah.....that's me right now.  i'm soooooo swamped with just everything.


Ugh, I hate that 'back from vacation chaos'. Glad to hear the trip went well though.  




DisneyObsession said:


> I am meeting a friend today at IHOP and am planning the pancakes in....they have the BEST pancakes!


I LOVE IHOP pancakes!! Mmmmm. Have you tried the Harvest Grain Nut ones? My DH gets those, but I'm an old fashioned buttermilk kind of gal. Their Country Omelet is good too. It has hashbrowns in it. Mmmmmmmm. Oh.....shoot. I'd better stop typing now. LOL 





UtahMama said:


> THIS I understand...but I had to be Scarlet'O Hara'd into MY wedding gown so BE CAREFUL. I managed to gain like 8 pounds in 2 weeks back before my wedding.


Me too!! The back of my dress almost wouldn't button the night before the wedding. It barely did, and I was given strict instructions not to eat anything and no deep breaths.


----------



## HockeyKat

punkin413 said:


> hey, peeps!  well, i'm back from disney world!  we had a great trip.  it only rained one day.  i did gain 1 pound while there, which honestly kind of surprises me because i was sweating buckets the entire time!  it was soooooooo humid!  but i guess when you eat at boma and chefs de france and then top that off with figaro fries you pay the price!
> 
> so i want to catch up but you know how you get home from disney and the real world just bombards you with all that bothersome real world stuff???  yeah.....that's me right now.  i'm soooooo swamped with just everything.
> 
> i know LMO's wedding is coming up.....hope everything's going well with that!  hope all the rest of you guys are doing well and drinking your water, eating your fiber, exercising and just peeping on!!!!
> 
> i did have a peep meet with hockeykat on our first night there.  she's sooooo sweet and her hubby's a hoot!  we met at the adventurer's club and they eventually had to kick us out at 1:00 a.m.!!!  but we had a great time.  erica (my friend that went with me) and i drove kat and her DH back to the boardwalk instead of making them take a dreaded disney bus and i made her hubby take this picture as we were dropping them off.  i'm so glad i got to meet her!!!



We had a ton of fun!!  I never would have been able to get Mr Kat to go to the Adventurer's Club w/out Dawn and Erica, so that was a special bonus.   Dawn is just as bubbly and nice in person as she comes across online.  

So, I am back from WDW, and back on the wagon.   I started my new job on Monday and so far, I LOVE it.   I am so glad that I decided to make a move.   It is also 10 min from home, so I am sure not missing that 30 min commute!

I gained a ton of weight in my backslide off the wagon and then the WDW trip, so hopefully I can get rid of some of it quickly.


----------



## dwheatl

UtahMama said:


> Does anyone know where, besides GAP, one would find curvy jeans for pear shaped gals such as myself? I have to have the waistband smaller and the "seat" curvy (curvy is my NICE word for disproportionately large)....in size 14!!!??? My 16's are getting way too big!
> 
> I keep saying my saddlebags have GOT to relent to their daily torture at some point! Seriously! The areas surrounding each outer thigh are firming up  nicely..toning like crazy, but yet the outer thighs hang on like a bad house guest.  Doesn't "saddle bags" sounds horrible, like a funky disease![/IMG]


Coming from another bootylicious hippy chick, I recommend

"Perfectly Slimming Boot Cut 512™ Jeans
Style #15512
$46.00
Buy 2 or more pairs of this jean and receive each pair for $39.50. - More Details
Our classic jean owes its slimming shape to a fit that's designed to flatter and fabric woven for superior stretch. Cut straight through the top, with a higher waist and boot-cut that lengthens the leg.
Here's the link to the Levi's website http://us.levi.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2983648&cp=3146849.3146892.3146894
but I got mine at Macy's on sale for $28.00. They look like Levi's but they have something like Lycra in them, so they really pull everything together. They are my favorite jeans.



HockeyKat said:


> We had a ton of fun!!  I never would have been able to get Mr Kat to go to the Adventurer's Club w/out Dawn and Erica, so that was a special bonus.   Dawn is just as bubbly and nice in person as she comes across online.
> 
> So, I am back from WDW, and back on the wagon.   I started my new job on Monday and so far, I LOVE it.   I am so glad that I decided to make a move.   It is also 10 min from home, so I am sure not missing that 30 min commute!
> 
> I gained a ton of weight in my backslide off the wagon and then the WDW trip, so hopefully I can get rid of some of it quickly.


 Welcome back, and welcome back on the wagon. Congrats on the new job.


----------



## dwheatl

Double post, but I wanted to add this anyway.

Good luck with weigh-in to everyone. I had a sneak peak, and it looked good. However, I'm worried about 2 things.
1)Back to school night was tonight, so I got home and had dinner at 8 o'clock.
2) AF will not leave! She came for a week, then left for a week and a half, and now she's been here for 11 days. I've been having mood swings that wreak havoc with food and exercise.  I hate middle age.


----------



## lovealldisney

> "Perfectly Slimming Boot Cut 512 Jeans
> Style #15512
> $46.00
> Buy 2 or more pairs of this jean and receive each pair for $39.50. - More Details
> Our classic jean owes its slimming shape to a fit that's designed to flatter and fabric woven for superior stretch. Cut straight through the top, with a higher waist and boot-cut that lengthens the leg.
> Here's the link to the Levi's website http://us.levi.com/product/index.jsp...6892.314 6894
> but I got mine at Macy's on sale for $28.00. They look like Levi's but they have something like Lycra in them, so they really pull everything together. They are my favorite jeans.



I am looking for new jeans too! I will have to check out our local Macy's! Thanks!! I used to love Old Navy Jeans but they must have done something with the cut because they just don't fit right. 








   I knew I was doing something wrong!!



Well I am DOWN this week finally!!!! -1.2 Thank the dear lord! I was getting worried! How everyone has good results this week!!!


----------



## lovealldisney

> hey, peeps! well, i'm back from disney world! we had a great trip. it only rained one day. i did gain 1 pound while there, which honestly kind of surprises me because i was sweating buckets the entire time! it was soooooooo humid! but i guess when you eat at boma and chefs de france and then top that off with figaro fries you pay the price!
> 
> so i want to catch up but you know how you get home from disney and the real world just bombards you with all that bothersome real world stuff??? yeah.....that's me right now. i'm soooooo swamped with just everything.
> 
> i know LMO's wedding is coming up.....hope everything's going well with that! hope all the rest of you guys are doing well and drinking your water, eating your fiber, exercising and just peeping on!!!!
> 
> i did have a peep meet with hockeykat on our first night there. she's sooooo sweet and her hubby's a hoot! we met at the adventurer's club and they eventually had to kick us out at 1:00 a.m.!!! but we had a great time. erica (my friend that went with me) and i drove kat and her DH back to the boardwalk instead of making them take a dreaded disney bus and i made her hubby take this picture as we were dropping them off. i'm so glad i got to meet her!!!




I followed your TR link! Sounds like you had a great time! I can't wait to read more!!!


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps!!!

I'm a SAMER this week! and I am happy that I am considering my binge episode one night this week

I will be in montauk this weekend for my girlfriend's bachelorette party! should be fun!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

This wasn't completely unexpected, but after my unusually large loss of 3.2 last week (which was actually my 3rd largest loss since I started on this thread), I *gained 0.6 pounds *this week.  Again, not really surprising considering I wasn't 100% committed to my diet last weekend, and I didn't get as much exercise in this week as I would have liked.  But I'm sure I can do better next week; and the fact that I can gain a little and still be in the 150's makes me feel pretty good, considering where I was three years ago.  

Anyway, this gain puts me at 158.4; 8.4 pounds from my Halloween goal of 150, and 13.4 pounds from my final goal weight of 145.

Hope to see some better numbers from y'all than what I put up this week!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Fly by, im on my way to see my gorgeous niece! 
Im *-1.5lbs* this week - water and exercise do work!


----------



## UtahMama

Aaron- put me down for -1. 

I'm just .2 away from the next milestone set of scale numbers  

Maybe if I cut my hair....  




Y'all, I went to Lane Bryant last night and am officially IN 14's! 
*
Disclaimers:*
1. I didn't have to lay down to zip- which is hard to do in a dressing room, mai tai add
2. The jeans I tried on were not at all lycra or stretchy, they were actual 14's  
3. One pair were LOWWWW rise and made me laugh loudly. Shaving low. Bum crack low. Bend one inch and show way too much low. Not good low!

*Shield your eyes thread papa!*
And NONE of their lingerie fits me! The bras are too wide and the B's are too big (the saga of the shrinking    goes on!). The purple and black "baby doll" I tried on was too big too. The corset top that is supposed to be all laced and sinched up was too big too. What's a girl to do when she's wanting to have a little pretty something under her clothes, I ask!


----------



## DisneyLaura

missnarwhale said:


> Has anyone else been having chilly weather? It's been getting cold here at night. It appears that Fall is just around the corner!



We have been getting chilly at night here so we close our windows because it gets down to the 40's but I love sleeping cold and under a toasty quilt but not in the winter just the fall.  Dh gets colder before me because he sleeps right next to the windows so he shuts them.



DisneyObsession said:


> Fall has definitely hit here in Buffalo! It was 47 degrees this morning when I woke up.  I am looking forward to the "hot" weather in Florida. (Remind me I said that when I am dying of heat!)



 



UtahMama said:


> It's warmish here but I can tell there's the beginning of crisp cool Autumn just around the corner. I LOVE Autumn for so many reasons, cozy soups and flannel PJ's are just the beginning!
> 
> OT:
> Anyone living "back East" needs to pretty please take and post pictures of the leaves when they start changing!
> 
> IN Topic:
> Good luck Peeps for tomorrow's weigh in!!!!!
> We really need to kick it up a notch with the holidays coming fast upon us. My biggest weakness!!!!



OT - Yes fall is the best season for me.  I love all the colors and soups and then the nice flannel PJ's.  I will be sure to take some pictures for my peeps too.  Usually doesn't happen until late October though.

in topic - I love these holidays coming up but weight qise not a chance.  I'm going to good this year.  that's my peep promise



HockeyKat said:


> We had a ton of fun!!  I never would have been able to get Mr Kat to go to the Adventurer's Club w/out Dawn and Erica, so that was a special bonus.   Dawn is just as bubbly and nice in person as she comes across online.
> 
> So, I am back from WDW, and back on the wagon.   I started my new job on Monday and so far, I LOVE it.   I am so glad that I decided to make a move.   It is also 10 min from home, so I am sure not missing that 30 min commute!
> 
> I gained a ton of weight in my backslide off the wagon and then the WDW trip, so hopefully I can get rid of some of it quickly.



Glad the new job is great for you.  I can relate to that 30 min drive (I do that too but just once a wee, I left my job 3 years ago when I was preggo with DD but just went back this week just for a day to start).  I'm jumping on your bandwagon.  I'm going to start my exercise DVD this week.  That's my goal.



UtahMama said:


> Maybe if I cut my hair
> 
> Y'all, I went to Lane Bryant last night and am officially IN 14's!
> *
> Disclaimers:*
> 1. I didn't have to lay down to zip- which is hard to do in a dressing room, mai tai add
> 2. The jeans I tried on were not at all lycra or stretchy, they were actual 14's
> 3. One pair were LOWWWW rise and made me laugh loudly. Shaving low. Bum crack low. Bend one inch and show way too much low. Not good low!
> 
> *Shield your eyes thread papa!*
> And NONE of their lingerie fits me! The bras are too wide and the B's are too big (the saga of the shrinking    goes on!). The purple and black "baby doll" I tried on was too big too. The corset top that is supposed to be all laced and sinched up was too big too. What's a girl to do when she's wanting to have a little pretty something under her clothes, I ask!



Yeah on the loss, i think you should get a trim  Nice to have a new pant size  No advice on the lingerie, I haven't worn that in years.


Ok peeps I didn't weigh in at WW's again this week, that's bad because I need that (remember no scale) but I didn't do that bad eating wise.  DD started preschool so I didn't want to be out of our town just in case I needed to go back to pick her up.  But she did fine so next Tuesday I'll be going to my meeting.  So I don't know about my loss/gain or stayed the same.  We are going to the Big E (which a big fair for the North Eastern states (Gina knows about this, it's in her state) anyway, corn dogs are going to be a problem and then in one of the state houses (I believe it's Vermont) they have the best Cheddar cheese and broccoli soup in a bread bowl that I get every year for dinner so that's a given.  It's so yummy I look forward to it every year.  We go there on Sunday so that day will be a lot of walking which is good.


----------



## missnarwhale

UtahMama said:


> Aaron- put me down for -1.
> 
> Y'all, I went to Lane Bryant last night and am officially IN 14's!
> *
> Disclaimers:*
> 1. I didn't have to lay down to zip- which is hard to do in a dressing room, mai tai add
> 2. The jeans I tried on were not at all lycra or stretchy, they were actual 14's
> 3. One pair were LOWWWW rise and made me laugh loudly. Shaving low. Bum crack low. Bend one inch and show way too much low. Not good low!
> 
> *Shield your eyes thread papa!*
> And NONE of their lingerie fits me! The bras are too wide and the B's are too big (the saga of the shrinking    goes on!). The purple and black "baby doll" I tried on was too big too. The corset top that is supposed to be all laced and sinched up was too big too. What's a girl to do when she's wanting to have a little pretty something under her clothes, I ask!



I don't know if you have a Steve and Barry's by you, but the Sarah Jessica Parker line that they have, Bitten, has jeans for curvy ladies. I have a big butt and a little waist and can never find jeans. But the Bitten ones fit really well and they are something absurd like 7-10 dollars. They aren't too low rise either, they hit a little below my belly button, and I have a super long torso. 

Lingerie is so hard! Good luck! I once got some nice things from Old Navy of all places. 


On another note, this week I am -.5. Not so bad I suppose. But I am really going to try so very hard not to eat like crap this weekend. I eat horribly on the weekend, and then spend all week trying to make up for it.  So! I'm sticking to it!

I hope! 

I want to lose 25 pounds and be able to maintain it by March. There is no way I will look like a Chubby Bunny in our Disney pictures again!  

Anyway! Hope everyone is doing well and is happy enough with their weigh ins! Even when I lose I have a tendency to think, "That's all??" But a pound lost is still pound gone! 

Have a good weekend!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Hi all

I'm *-2* which I am pleased with!! Back on track after 2 very bad weeks. Have a meal out tomorrow though so no promises for next week!!

Have a great weekend


----------



## MA pigletfan

DisneyLaura said:


> Ok peeps I didn't weigh in at WW's again this week, that's bad because I need that (remember no scale) but I didn't do that bad eating wise.  DD started preschool so I didn't want to be out of our town just in case I needed to go back to pick her up.  But she did fine so next Tuesday I'll be going to my meeting.  So I don't know about my loss/gain or stayed the same.  We are going to the Big E (which a big fair for the North Eastern states (Gina knows about this, it's in her state) anyway, corn dogs are going to be a problem and then in one of the state houses (I believe it's Vermont) they have the best Cheddar cheese and broccoli soup in a bread bowl that I get every year for dinner so that's a given.  It's so yummy I look forward to it every year.  We go there on Sunday so that day will be a lot of walking which is good.


YES!!! I LOVE the big E! I haven't been in sooo long..have a corn dog for me! I love the maple cream stuff in the vermont ( i think!?) building..wheeeeeeeeeeeee!!!



missnarwhale said:


> I don't know if you have a Steve and Barry's by you, but the Sarah Jessica Parker line that they have, Bitten, has jeans for curvy ladies. I have a big butt and a little waist and can never find jeans. But the Bitten ones fit really well and they are something absurd like 7-10 dollars. They aren't too low rise either, they hit a little below my belly button, and I have a super long torso.


The bitten stuff is pretty cute!
I wish they had stuff for people with wider waists and small bums...that would be me..i am built like a potato on stilts!!...its so frustrating!! 

anyhoo..no weigh in for me..i just didnt' do it for some reason..the working out has been GREAT and the food pretty good..i think i just want another week like this one before i "dare" the scale..
have a great day all!!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

UtahMama said:


> Aaron- put me down for -1.
> 
> I'm just .2 away from the next milestone set of scale numbers
> 
> Maybe if I cut my hair....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all, I went to Lane Bryant last night and am officially IN 14's!
> *
> Disclaimers:*
> 1. I didn't have to lay down to zip- which is hard to do in a dressing room, mai tai add
> 2. The jeans I tried on were not at all lycra or stretchy, they were actual 14's
> 3. One pair were LOWWWW rise and made me laugh loudly. Shaving low. Bum crack low. Bend one inch and show way too much low. Not good low


Way to go!!!  There is nothing like fitting into a lower size clothes to validate all of your hard work, espeically if the scale isn't moving as fast as you want it to.  It just goes to show that there is more to weight loss than just a number on a scale.  I'll try to remember to tell everyone my successes in that area some other time.  But right now, I'm just happy for you!


----------



## HockeyKat

MA pigletfan said:


> YES!!! I LOVE the big E! I haven't been in sooo long..have a corn dog for me! I love the maple cream stuff in the vermont ( i think!?) building..wheeeeeeeeeeeee!!!
> 
> 
> The bitten stuff is pretty cute!
> I wish they had stuff for people with wider waists and small bums...that would be me..i am built like a potato on stilts!!...its so frustrating!!



ME TOO!!!  Potato on stilts!!   That is a great way to put it.

I always seem to wind up with what I call boot cut butt.  Tight around the waist and HUGE around the hips and thighs.

I weighed in this morning but it is my starting weight.   Thankfully it was 4 lbs down from Tuesday AM, so the jumping out the window thoughts have subsided some, but I am just going to FORGET that Tuesday number!!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

I am *down .8 lb *this week. I'll take it. I'd like to see more, but I'll just have to keep working at it.  



DisneyObsession said:


> Good Morning Peeps!
> 
> Yes Aaron....I can see the stats for the challenge.....all 13lbs I now need to lose!!!!  But, I can do it!!! (Even with going to Disney for 10 days!!!)
> 
> Dawn...Glad you had a great trip!  Wish I knew of a Peep that would be there when I go in a little over a week.....no Peep meet for me!



Wait! When are you at WDW?!? We fly out next Thursday for a short trip. We are there the 18th-23rd. 



lovealldisney said:


> I am looking for new jeans too! I will have to check out our local Macy's! Thanks!! I used to love Old Navy Jeans but they must have done something with the cut because they just don't fit right.



Funny! When Old Navy changed things up, they fit me better - the Sweetheart ones, that is. They have 4 different cuts now. 

*Wendy* - CONGRATS on the downsize!      That's exciting!!!


----------



## mommaU4

I am down this week. Last Friday I was 227.8 now I'm 223.8, for a loss of exactly *-4 lbs.* 

Funny how things can change so quickly. I weighed myself yesterday for another WISH thread, and was at 225. Overnight I lost weight?  
Well, while I don't pretend to understand it. I'll take it!!  

Have a wonderful weekend everyone!!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

I'm *+0.5 lbs*. Oh well!  maybe next week.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

I'm early with this today!  With 83% of the precincts reporting, here are the results of this week's Halloween challenge...


----------



## DisneyLaura

MA pigletfan said:


> YES!!! I LOVE the big E! I haven't been in sooo long..have a corn dog for me! I love the maple cream stuff in the vermont ( i think!?) building.



OHHHHHH the maple cream on a little cone.  Oh and I will have a corn dog just for Gina.


----------



## punkin413

okay, peeps!!!  i've decided i'm officially pulling myself FIRMLY back on this wagon starting on monday!!!!  i've been too wishy washy with my eating and exercising over the last few months and the pounds are slowly creeping back up.  nothing too horrible, but i don't want to let it continue!!!!  so i'm nipping it in the bud and i'm setting a personal goal for myself to be at 125 pounds by my disney christmas trip (12/10).  i didn't weigh myself today but i'm thinking that's about 10 pounds.  I CAN DO IT!!!!!



MA pigletfan said:


> I wish they had stuff for people with wider waists and small bums



it's so funny to see this because i feel like ALL the jeans i try on are for people with small bums and wider waists!!!!  i'm just the opposite and if i get a pair of pants that fit me in the thighs and butt, they HANG off my waist...as in you can look down my pants and see parts of my body that i don't want you to see!!  i guess the grass is always greener, huh?   

by the way, for my fellow pears, i just bought a pair of gap jeans called "trousers."  they are a little dressier than regular jeans and i LOVE how they fit me!  and an added bonus was i got a size 6 so they run big.  i usually wear an 8 and sometimes a 10, so a smaller size is always fine by me!


----------



## UtahMama

DisneyLaura said:


> Yeah on the loss, i think you should get a trim  Nice to have a new pant size  No advice on the lingerie, I haven't worn that in years.
> 
> 
> Ok peeps I didn't weigh in at WW's again this week, that's bad because I need that (remember no scale) but I didn't do that bad eating wise.  DD started preschool so I didn't want to be out of our town just in case I needed to go back to pick her up.  But she did fine so next Tuesday I'll be going to my meeting.  So I don't know about my loss/gain or stayed the same.  We are going to the Big E (which a big fair for the North Eastern states (Gina knows about this, it's in her state) anyway, corn dogs are going to be a problem and then in one of the state houses (I believe it's Vermont) they have the best Cheddar cheese and broccoli soup in a bread bowl that I get every year for dinner so that's a given.  It's so yummy I look forward to it every year.  We go there on Sunday so that day will be a lot of walking which is good.


You NEED some pretty lingerie to wear under your clothes, STAT! Seriously, wearing something pretty make you feel absolutely fabulous. I wish I would have discovered this fact years and years ago!  (plus your dh might like it too, heh.)

Did you say corn dog??? OY! That's my weakness! Geeez, the soup sounds heavenly. Feel free to take pictures for us!  



missnarwhale said:


> I don't know if you have a Steve and Barry's by you, but the Sarah Jessica Parker line that they have, Bitten, has jeans for curvy ladies. I have a big butt and a little waist and can never find jeans. But the Bitten ones fit really well and they are something absurd like 7-10 dollars. They aren't too low rise either, they hit a little below my belly button, and I have a super long torso.
> 
> Lingerie is so hard! Good luck! I once got some nice things from Old Navy of all places.
> 
> I want to lose 25 pounds and be able to maintain it by March. There is no way I will look like a Chubby Bunny in our Disney pictures again!
> 
> Anyway! Hope everyone is doing well and is happy enough with their weigh ins! Even when I lose I have a tendency to think, "That's all??" But a pound lost is still pound gone!


"Chubby Bunny" made me LOL!!!! Where is the Tag Fairy for THAT??? 
I will investigate the Bitten jeans. I am now a jeans snob because of the Lane Bryant fit system. I hate gaping waist bands. My long narrow waist and proportionately huge hips = not an easy body to fit into jeans. 

And, lingerie isn't hard!   I'm on a kick for all of us to feel PRETTY as we lose this weight! 



Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm *-2* which I am pleased with!! Back on track after 2 very bad weeks. Have a meal out tomorrow though so no promises for next week!!
> 
> Have a great weekend



YAY!!!! 
Be sooo careful on your meal out! You just never know what's in food. May the Peeps be with you!!!!



MA pigletfan said:


> YES!!! I LOVE the big E! I haven't been in sooo long..have a corn dog for me! I love the maple cream stuff in the vermont ( i think!?) building..wheeeeeeeeeeeee!!!
> 
> 
> The bitten stuff is pretty cute!
> I wish they had stuff for people with wider waists and small bums...that would be me..i am built like a potato on stilts!!...its so frustrating!!
> 
> anyhoo..no weigh in for me..i just didnt' do it for some reason..the working out has been GREAT and the food pretty good..i think i just want another week like this one before i "dare" the scale..
> have a great day all!!



Free passed for you! I've never heard of maple cream... I MUST go East someday! (during late October!)

You sound like me daring the scale. I have been known to kick it and call it a lyer!



WI_DisneyFan said:


> Way to go!!!  There is nothing like fitting into a lower size clothes to validate all of your hard work, espeically if the scale isn't moving as fast as you want it to.  It just goes to show that there is more to weight loss than just a number on a scale.  I'll try to remember to tell everyone my successes in that area some other time.  But right now, I'm just happy for you!



Thanks!!! I'm just amazed that it actually is paying off both in inches and clothes fit. Slow and steady!!!  



HockeyKat said:


> ME TOO!!!  Potato on stilts!!   That is a great way to put it.
> 
> I always seem to wind up with what I call boot cut butt.  Tight around the waist and HUGE around the hips and thighs.
> 
> I weighed in this morning but it is my starting weight.   Thankfully it was 4 lbs down from Tuesday AM, so the jumping out the window thoughts have subsided some, but I am just going to FORGET that Tuesday number!!


I am the opposite, but I'll take the stilts! 
LOL! Forgettin' is what we do!



Disneyfreak92 said:


> I am *down .8 lb *this week. I'll take it. I'd like to see more, but I'll just have to keep working at it.
> 
> Funny! When Old Navy changed things up, they fit me better - the Sweetheart ones, that is. They have 4 different cuts now.
> 
> *Wendy* - CONGRATS on the downsize!      That's exciting!!!


Thanks! 
Old Navy does too?! That's good news because I dont want to spend the big money on jeans until I'm at some sort of goal-like weight. 

Congrat's on your .8 loss this week! 



mommaU4 said:


> I am down this week. Last Friday I was 227.8 now I'm 223.8, for a loss of exactly *-4 lbs.*
> 
> Funny how things can change so quickly. I weighed myself yesterday for another WISH thread, and was at 225. Overnight I lost weight?
> Well, while I don't pretend to understand it. I'll take it!!
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend everyone!!



WAIT! You are consistently losing each week! That is great! Please share with us what you are doing. 

I fluctuate in my weight several pounds! It's crazy! I swear, Fridays are cursed for me.



punkin413 said:


> okay, peeps!!!  i've decided i'm officially pulling myself FIRMLY back on this wagon starting on monday!!!!  i've been too wishy washy with my eating and exercising over the last few months and the pounds are slowly creeping back up.  nothing too horrible, but i don't want to let it continue!!!!  so i'm nipping it in the bud and i'm setting a personal goal for myself to be at 125 pounds by my disney christmas trip (12/10).  i didn't weigh myself today but i'm thinking that's about 10 pounds.  I CAN DO IT!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> it's so funny to see this because i feel like ALL the jeans i try on are for people with small bums and wider waists!!!!  i'm just the opposite and if i get a pair of pants that fit me in the thighs and butt, they HANG off my waist...as in you can look down my pants and see parts of my body that i don't want you to see!!  i guess the grass is always greener, huh?
> 
> by the way, for my fellow pears, i just bought a pair of gap jeans called "trousers."  they are a little dressier than regular jeans and i LOVE how they fit me!  and an added bonus was i got a size 6 so they run big.  i usually wear an 8 and sometimes a 10, so a smaller size is always fine by me!



I think we have the same body type. I love trousers too! OMGosh they look really good with heels! I wouldn't mind being that size  
"Fellow Pears"


----------



## Disneyfreak92

UtahMama said:


> Thanks!
> Old Navy does too?! That's good news because I dont want to spend the big money on jeans until I'm at some sort of goal-like weight.
> 
> Congrat's on your .8 loss this week!



They do! Sweetheart is what I buy. There's also Diva, Flirt, and I think one more, but I can't remember the name. I am in the same boat as far as spending too much money until I'm at goal. I LOVE Ann Taylor Loft, but I won't go spend that kind of money until I know they will continue to fit. 

Thanks!


----------



## MA pigletfan

DisneyLaura said:


> OHHHHHH the maple cream on a little cone.  Oh and I will have a corn dog just for Gina.



YES on the cone!!!! oh i am flashing back to big E goodness..hahaha!

have a great time Laura!

Have a great weekend all....I have a "girls night in" tommorow..our friends are getting married in 2 weeks ( YAY another wedding !  ) and the bachelor party is tommorow night so us girls are goig to hang out at the bride to be's house and watch girlie stuff ( gossip girl..etc) and have some fun drinks and snacks...should be a good time!
But before all that i will be sure to hit the gym..i didnt' make it there today...the force wasn't with me..but i have gone 3 times so far this week..so tommorow will be 4..i aim for 5/6 but i am just happy that i am still going!! i have a LONG way to go to be at goal..baby steps like Wendy says


----------



## punkin413

MA pigletfan said:


> Have a great weekend all....I have a "girls night in" tommorow..our friends are getting married in 2 weeks ( YAY another wedding !  ) and the bachelor party is tommorow night so us girls are goig to hang out at the bride to be's house and watch girlie stuff ( gossip girl..etc) and have some fun drinks and snacks...should be a good time!
> But before all that i will be sure to hit the gym..i didnt' make it there today...the force wasn't with me..but i have gone 3 times so far this week..so tommorow will be 4..i aim for 5/6 but i am just happy that i am still going!! i have a LONG way to go to be at goal..baby steps like Wendy says



a fun game to play if you're just kinda hanging out with some bachelorettes is if they say either the name of their husband or the word "wedding," they have to do a shot.  the party gets going real quick!

i'm having a "girly" weekend too!  well, at least sunday i am.  anna and i are having a spa party like the one i went to a few weeks back and posted pictures of.  i can't wait!  i'm sure we'll get lots of free stuff for hosting a party.  plus we spent $170 on food today for the party.  the reason i said i'd be fully back on the wagon on monday is because i know i have no chance on sunday!  plus i still have some chocolate left over from the italy pavilion at epcot from my trip to disney last week!   



UtahMama said:


> I think we have the same body type. I love trousers too! OMGosh they look really good with heels! I wouldn't mind being that size
> "Fellow Pears"



i can't wait to wear them with some boots with heels, but it's still hot here so no boots for me.   i'm SUCH a pear.  i get it honestly from my mom.  i wish i could find a picture of a comic i have on my fridge.  it has a mother and daughter on it and they're both pear shapes and the mom is saying to the daughter, "honey, you can't fight mother nature.  our family tree yielded pears."  SO TRUE!!!!

*does anyone else wonder why these crazy reporters like to stand in the wind in hurricanes?????  WE KNOW IT'S WINDY - YOU DON'T HAVE TO PROVE IT TO US!!!!!*


----------



## DisneyObsession

Put me down for -1 today!  Need more exercise for sure!

I HATE shopping for jeans because I have a larger bum & thighs and have to find ones that aren't too tight in those areas. I don't like my clothes tight...too uncomfortable.  

7 more days until vacation!!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## dwheatl

I'm down 1. Yippee! My vow this morning for this week is to write down everything I eat, good or bad. I did it today, and I was able to pass up a birthday cupcake for one of my students despite being dog-tired. I didn't want to have to look up the calories.
Another pear heard from!


----------



## mommaU4

UtahMama said:


> WAIT! You are consistently losing each week! That is great! Please share with us what you are doing.


Thanks. Not always though. August was a rough month for me. I went up and down and when all was said and done, I only lost 3 lbs the whole month of August. 

I'm not really doing anything different then anyone else. Counting calories, walking and drinking water. LOL I'm afraid the only reason I'm losing now is because I have SO MUCH to lose. I'm sure before too long I will reach a point where it's much harder and I'm only losing a pound or half a pound a week.


----------



## dwheatl

mommaU4 said:


> Thanks. Not always though. August was a rough month for me. I went up and down and when all was said and done, I only lost 3 lbs the whole month of August.
> 
> I'm not really doing anything different then anyone else. Counting calories, walking and drinking water. LOL I'm afraid the only reason I'm losing now is because I have SO MUCH to lose. I'm sure before too long I will reach a point where it's much harder and I'm only losing a pound or half a pound a week.


But think of how much closer you'll be to your goal then. So it's all good!


----------



## UtahMama

mommaU4 said:


> Thanks. Not always though. August was a rough month for me. I went up and down and when all was said and done, I only lost 3 lbs the whole month of August.
> 
> I'm not really doing anything different then anyone else. Counting calories, walking and drinking water. LOL I'm afraid the only reason I'm losing now is because I have SO MUCH to lose. I'm sure before too long I will reach a point where it's much harder and I'm only losing a pound or half a pound a week.


Counting calories and drinking water and walking????That's crazy-talk!!!! Hmmmm... so crazy it just might work!
You're still a rock star for keeping on going! 3 pounds for August is still awesome!


----------



## mommaU4

dwheatl said:


> But think of how much closer you'll be to your goal then. So it's all good!


I hope so!! LOL




UtahMama said:


> Counting calories and drinking water and walking????That's crazy-talk!!!! Hmmmm... so crazy it just might work!
> You're still a rock star for keeping on going! 3 pounds for August is still awesome!


 You are so funny.


----------



## DisneyLaura

MA pigletfan said:


> Have a great weekend all....I have a "girls night in" tommorow..our friends are getting married in 2 weeks ( YAY another wedding !  ) and the bachelor party is tommorow night so us girls are goig to hang out at the bride to be's house and watch girlie stuff ( gossip girl..etc) and have some fun drinks and snacks...should be a good time!
> But before all that i will be sure to hit the gym..i didnt' make it there today...the force wasn't with me..but i have gone 3 times so far this week..so tommorow will be 4..i aim for 5/6 but i am just happy that i am still going!! i have a LONG way to go to be at goal..baby steps like Wendy says



have a great time



punkin413 said:


> *does anyone else wonder why these crazy reporters like to stand in the wind in hurricanes?????  WE KNOW IT'S WINDY - YOU DON'T HAVE TO PROVE IT TO US!!!!!*



I always laugh at them.  They can barely stand up.  You couldn't pay me enough to stand in those winds that's for sure.


----------



## UtahMama

Forgive me Peeps, for I have sinned!
Today is my 41st birthday and I had a 
BIG
MAC
!!!!!
​Not to mention the Banana Cream Cheesecake I made for a "birthday cake"  

That BiG MaC was soooo delicious! It had been YEARS! I didn't even obsess about the 560 calories and 30 grams of FAT I'll HAVE to burn off tomorrow! 

I swear, in the past I've gained on LESS! (not kidding or exaggerating!) 
But armed with my beloved cardio machines that tell me how many calories I'm burning, those occasional indulgences are HISTORY!


----------



## mousehouselover

HI All~

I'm going to take a pass on the weight thing for a while. Labor Day weekend hit me hard; I undid pretty much everything from Aug....... We are trying to buy our house; in the middle of a mortgage crisis........ (Those who have been here a while may remember that my DSis owns it.) And lastly, my MIL died very suddenly on Thurs morning. Her death will give me strength and motivation when I'm more together but right now we are still in crisis mode. 

I'm currently in NC dealing with all the necessary evils that accompany such an event. The funeral today was so hard. Unfortunately I think tommorow is going to be harder as they (and possibily me) will have to talk about all the financial realities and on of they boys may prove to be difficult to talk to. 

So here I am, stress eating and surrounded by good old fashioned Southern hospitality and cooking..........

I remarked to DH's cousin (a fellow WW devotee) tonight "There is a God and He sent vegetables." Unfortunately, I could see butter and other greasy goodness in each and every bowl.  

I've got to run.......... Take care of yourselves Peeps.


----------



## LMO429

UtahMama said:


> Forgive me Peeps, for I have sinned!
> Today is my 41st birthday and I had a
> BIG
> MAC
> !!!!!
> ​Not to mention the Banana Cream Cheesecake I made for a "birthday cake"
> 
> That BiG MaC was soooo delicious! It had been YEARS! I didn't even obsess about the 560 calories and 30 grams of FAT I'll HAVE to burn off tomorrow!
> 
> I swear, in the past I've gained on LESS! (not kidding or exaggerating!)
> But armed with my beloved cardio machines that tell me how many calories I'm burning, those occasional indulgences are HISTORY!



HAPPY BIRTHDAY UTAH MAMA!!!!!!!! 
Didnt you hear calories DONT count on BIRTHDAYS ENJOY!!!!!


----------



## LMO429

mousehouselover said:


> HI All~
> 
> I'm going to take a pass on the weight thing for a while. Labor Day weekend hit me hard; I undid pretty much everything from Aug....... We are trying to buy our house; in the middle of a mortgage crisis........ (Those who have been here a while may remember that my DSis owns it.) And lastly, my MIL died very suddenly on Thurs morning. Her death will give me strength and motivation when I'm more together but right now we are still in crisis mode.
> 
> I'm currently in NC dealing with all the necessary evils that accompany such an event. The funeral today was so hard. Unfortunately I think tommorow is going to be harder as they (and possibily me) will have to talk about all the financial realities and on of they boys may prove to be difficult to talk to.
> 
> So here I am, stress eating and surrounded by good old fashioned Southern hospitality and cooking..........
> 
> I remarked to DH's cousin (a fellow WW devotee) tonight "There is a God and He sent vegetables." Unfortunately, I could see butter and other greasy goodness in each and every bowl.
> 
> I've got to run.......... Take care of yourselves Peeps.



So sorry to hear about your loss..sending you pixie dust!


----------



## dwheatl

UtahMama said:


> Forgive me Peeps, for I have sinned!
> Today is my 41st birthday and I had a
> BIG
> MAC
> !!!!!
> ​Not to mention the Banana Cream Cheesecake I made for a "birthday cake"
> 
> That BiG MaC was soooo delicious! It had been YEARS! I didn't even obsess about the 560 calories and 30 grams of FAT I'll HAVE to burn off tomorrow!
> 
> I swear, in the past I've gained on LESS! (not kidding or exaggerating!)
> But armed with my beloved cardio machines that tell me how many calories I'm burning, those occasional indulgences are HISTORY!


 Happy birthday, UM.  Mmmm, banana cream cheesecake! You should burn that off by monkeying around!  



mousehouselover said:


> HI All~
> 
> I'm going to take a pass on the weight thing for a while. Labor Day weekend hit me hard; I undid pretty much everything from Aug....... We are trying to buy our house; in the middle of a mortgage crisis........ (Those who have been here a while may remember that my DSis owns it.) And lastly, my MIL died very suddenly on Thurs morning. Her death will give me strength and motivation when I'm more together but right now we are still in crisis mode.
> 
> I'm currently in NC dealing with all the necessary evils that accompany such an event. The funeral today was so hard. Unfortunately I think tommorow is going to be harder as they (and possibily me) will have to talk about all the financial realities and on of they boys may prove to be difficult to talk to.
> 
> So here I am, stress eating and surrounded by good old fashioned Southern hospitality and cooking..........
> 
> I remarked to DH's cousin (a fellow WW devotee) tonight "There is a God and He sent vegetables." Unfortunately, I could see butter and other greasy goodness in each and every bowl.
> 
> I've got to run.......... Take care of yourselves Peeps.


  I hate that there's so much to deal with after a death, when we really just need to stop and grieve. Good luck with the difficult brother. And hugs for your DH and whole family too.

I'm still keeping up with writing everything down. It's helping with the mindless eating.


----------



## punkin413

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WENDY!!!!






i say go for the big mac.  it's your birthday - calories don't exist!!!! (kinda like when you're on vacation.)

hope you have a great day.

(by the way, has anyone ever noticed the perverted pictures you get when you search for "happy birthday cake" on photobucket???)



mousehouselover said:


> And lastly, my MIL died very suddenly on Thurs morning. Her death will give me strength and motivation when I'm more together but right now we are still in crisis mode.



 sorry to hear this!  i know these things are stressful enough - dieting should not be your concern right now anyway.  i will be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## DisneyLaura

UtahMama said:


> Forgive me Peeps, for I have sinned!
> Today is my 41st birthday and I had a
> BIG
> MAC
> !!!!!
> ​Not to mention the Banana Cream Cheesecake I made for a "birthday cake"
> 
> That BiG MaC was soooo delicious! It had been YEARS! I didn't even obsess about the 560 calories and 30 grams of FAT I'll HAVE to burn off tomorrow!
> 
> I swear, in the past I've gained on LESS! (not kidding or exaggerating!)
> But armed with my beloved cardio machines that tell me how many calories I'm burning, those occasional indulgences are HISTORY!








Happy Birthday Wendy, I agree with everyone else calories don't count on your birthday.  Oh banana cream cheesecake, sounds yummy.



mousehouselover said:


> HI All~
> 
> I'm going to take a pass on the weight thing for a while. Labor Day weekend hit me hard; I undid pretty much everything from Aug....... We are trying to buy our house; in the middle of a mortgage crisis........ (Those who have been here a while may remember that my DSis owns it.) And lastly, my MIL died very suddenly on Thurs morning. Her death will give me strength and motivation when I'm more together but right now we are still in crisis mode.
> 
> I'm currently in NC dealing with all the necessary evils that accompany such an event. The funeral today was so hard. Unfortunately I think tommorow is going to be harder as they (and possibily me) will have to talk about all the financial realities and on of they boys may prove to be difficult to talk to.
> 
> So here I am, stress eating and surrounded by good old fashioned Southern hospitality and cooking..........
> 
> I remarked to DH's cousin (a fellow WW devotee) tonight "There is a God and He sent vegetables." Unfortunately, I could see butter and other greasy goodness in each and every bowl.
> 
> I've got to run.......... Take care of yourselves Peeps.



Sorry to hear about your loss.    The after is always the hardest I think. 



punkin413 said:


> (by the way, has anyone ever noticed the perverted pictures you get when you search for "happy birthday cake" on photobucket???)



No I haven't but let me go see, curious minds.


----------



## LMO429

So Friday Morning I was running around like a complete lunatic, I was trying to get as many errands and wedding errands done before I had to leave for montauk for the weekend. While I was packing for my friend's bachelorette party my cell phone rang I went to run and get the phone and I tripped crashed in my sliding glass mirror in my closet, gashed my shin and thought I broke my foot. My dad rushed me to the emergency room and I fortunately only had a severly sprained toe. The doctor told me to stay off my feet as much as possible if I want to be fully healed by the wedding which is in 13 days...so basically i am missed the bachelorette party so i feel completely miserable about that and I am stuck in my house completely useless when I have a million things I could be doing right now....so frustrating especially when I want to get my final wedding workouts in!

Im just thankful that after 2 days of complete rest and not being on my feet I can finally put pressure on my toes..I was worried sick all weekend I wouldnt be able to put my wedding shoes on....my fiance told me this happened because I have been going NON STOP for over a month with the wedding planning and it was a sign to chill out..i guess he is right!


----------



## UtahMama

punkin413 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY WENDY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i say go for the big mac.  it's your birthday - calories don't exist!!!! (kinda like when you're on vacation.)
> 
> hope you have a great day.
> 
> *(by the way, has anyone ever noticed the perverted pictures you get when you search for "happy birthday cake" on photobucket???)
> *
> 
> 
> .


Thank You! Virtual cakes ROCK! 
I know those cake images! I think they're funny! But I'm a teensy bit perverted. My favorite cake isn't twisted, but it's the Walmart cake in which the person doing the decorating was a 'little bit special'... (search words: "WALMART CAKE")






I'm trying to get motivated to go burn off the big mac, and the (double) Mojito, and the slab of banana cream cheesecake! I have on a "New and Improved" Turbo Jam infomercial on...GAH, I want those abs and hips!!!!! There's now "sculpting gloves" involved!!! Mama like!


----------



## MA pigletfan

mousehouselover said:


> HI All~
> 
> I'm going to take a pass on the weight thing for a while. Labor Day weekend hit me hard; I undid pretty much everything from Aug....... We are trying to buy our house; in the middle of a mortgage crisis........ (Those who have been here a while may remember that my DSis owns it.) And lastly, my MIL died very suddenly on Thurs morning. Her death will give me strength and motivation when I'm more together but right now we are still in crisis mode.
> 
> I'm currently in NC dealing with all the necessary evils that accompany such an event. The funeral today was so hard. Unfortunately I think tommorow is going to be harder as they (and possibily me) will have to talk about all the financial realities and on of they boys may prove to be difficult to talk to.
> 
> So here I am, stress eating and surrounded by good old fashioned Southern hospitality and cooking..........
> 
> I remarked to DH's cousin (a fellow WW devotee) tonight "There is a God and He sent vegetables." Unfortunately, I could see butter and other greasy goodness in each and every bowl.
> 
> I've got to run.......... Take care of yourselves Peeps.


thinking of you... 



UtahMama said:


> I'm trying to get motivated to go burn off the big mac, and the (double) Mojito, and the slab of banana cream cheesecake! I have on a "New and Improved" Turbo Jam infomercial on...GAH, I want those abs and hips!!!!! There's now "sculpting gloves" involved!!! Mama like!



sculpting gloves...do tell!?? sounds kinky! 

OH so what was MY excuse for the big mac i had yesterday Wendy..it wasn't my birthday..i must have been celebrating with you..or i was lazy and starving on my way home from errands..take your pick  at least i had a good workout yesterday..that was null and void by the mac attack..ah well.... 

Can i just say how excited i am getting for our trip to California/Disneyland..i will def. be doing a TR too...so excited!!!!!!!


----------



## LMO429

MA pigletfan said:


> thinking of you...
> 
> 
> 
> sculpting gloves...do tell!?? sounds kinky!
> 
> OH so what was MY excuse for the big mac i had yesterday Wendy..it wasn't my birthday..i must have been celebrating with you..or i was lazy and starving on my way home from errands..take your pick  at least i had a good workout yesterday..that was null and void by the mac attack..ah well....
> 
> Can i just say how excited i am getting for our trip to California/Disneyland..i will def. be doing a TR too...so excited!!!!!!!




We have something in common I was thinking about Disneyland this morning 2, I seriously can't wait to go there more so than even going to Maui in Hawaii

we should arrange a peep meet!


----------



## HockeyKat

UtahMama said:


> Thank You! Virtual cakes ROCK!
> I know those cake images! I think they're funny! But I'm a teensy bit perverted. My favorite cake isn't twisted, but it's the Walmart cake in which the person doing the decorating was a 'little bit special'... (search words: "WALMART CAKE")



Have you seen cakewrecks.blogspot.com?  My fav website.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!  (a bit late)   And I agree, calories don't count on your birthday.

LMO, sorry to hear about your toe.   Hope that it heals up nicely in time, but bummer on the bachelorette party.

Noni, so sorry to hear of your loss.  If you are close to R/D, let me know if there is anything I can do to help.

Okay, off to clean, do laundry, go grocery shopping,etc.   Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

UtahMama said:


> Forgive me Peeps, for I have sinned!
> Today is my 41st birthday and I had a
> BIG
> MAC
> !!!!!
> ​Not to mention the Banana Cream Cheesecake I made for a "birthday cake"
> 
> That BiG MaC was soooo delicious! It had been YEARS! I didn't even obsess about the 560 calories and 30 grams of FAT I'll HAVE to burn off tomorrow!
> 
> I swear, in the past I've gained on LESS! (not kidding or exaggerating!)
> But armed with my beloved cardio machines that tell me how many calories I'm burning, those occasional indulgences are HISTORY!



  Sorry I'm late!  



mousehouselover said:


> HI All~
> 
> I'm going to take a pass on the weight thing for a while. Labor Day weekend hit me hard; I undid pretty much everything from Aug....... We are trying to buy our house; in the middle of a mortgage crisis........ (Those who have been here a while may remember that my DSis owns it.) And lastly, my MIL died very suddenly on Thurs morning. Her death will give me strength and motivation when I'm more together but right now we are still in crisis mode.



Sorry about your loss.   



LMO429 said:


> So Friday Morning I was running around like a complete lunatic, I was trying to get as many errands and wedding errands done before I had to leave for montauk for the weekend. While I was packing for my friend's bachelorette party my cell phone rang I went to run and get the phone and I tripped crashed in my sliding glass mirror in my closet, gashed my shin and thought I broke my foot. My dad rushed me to the emergency room and I fortunately only had a severly sprained toe. The doctor told me to stay off my feet as much as possible if I want to be fully healed by the wedding which is in 13 days...so basically i am missed the bachelorette party so i feel completely miserable about that and I am stuck in my house completely useless when I have a million things I could be doing right now....so frustrating especially when I want to get my final wedding workouts in!
> 
> Im just thankful that after 2 days of complete rest and not being on my feet I can finally put pressure on my toes..I was worried sick all weekend I wouldnt be able to put my wedding shoes on....my fiance told me this happened because I have been going NON STOP for over a month with the wedding planning and it was a sign to chill out..i guess he is right!



Yikes!  That's terrible.  I hope that your toe gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## Wonders10

Happy Belated Birthday Wendy!  

LMO - Major Ouch!  I'm sure it sucks but at least it wasn't anything worse.  Although sometimes those "small" sprains are just as bad and annoying as the biggies.  Hope you're back on your feet and in your pretty wedding shoes in no time!

Ok, so I am ashamed to even be calling myself a peep.  I've been eating a disgusting amount of fast food - to the point that it isn't even a yummy treat anymore, it's just gross.  I stopped attending my WW meetings because they were run horribly and not motivating at all.  Unlike most WW centers, the employees have never even been on weight watchers and therefore have no idea what it's like to be fat, trying to lose weight and be on the program.  I guess it's privately run or something.  So I cancelled my subscription and I'm counting on a couple things to keep me motivated:  

1.  My peeps
2.  My mom - who is going to meetings back home
3.  the WW website (the message boards are filled with great info)
4.  my newly booked trip to Ireland in June 2009!

I just got back from Wal-mart (seriously, why do I torture myself by going to that crazy store on a Sunday?)  and I bought healthy snacks and fixins for easy lunches and dinners since I really do not ever feel like cooking when I get home from work.  My goal for this week is to stay "on program" all week.  Then next week I am going to add in a walk through my complex 3-4 times a week.  Maybe more.  Then go from there.  Oh and I only have one small can of diet coke left and then I'm off soda.  Didn't buy any at the store today.

As for the new puppy, I sent in the application and a woman from the kennel called me a couple days later.  Nothing exciting was said but I've been thinking and thinking about it ever since.  It would come home during my Christmas vacation from school which is good timing I think since I'll be home a lot. And I'll be at my mom's a lot too so he/she will get to know Phoebe and vice versa which is really important that they get along.  My mom thinks that I should wait because I used to get frustrated with Phoebe when she had her moments of barking incessently for no reason and also because I would have to wake up extra early to take the dog out in the morning, or make sure it had some exercise if I went out at night for dinner or something.  Yes my life will change but it's something I am willing to do in order to have a dog.  I like the companionship of a dog and I also think having a dog will get me more active and in the community.  I just feel like all the reasons she is against me getting a dog right now are things that won't necessarily change a year from now.  But then she tells me that she understands completely my desire to get a dog because she knows how nice it is to have phoebe around as a little companion.   Such a big decision for me.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Wonders10 said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Wendy!
> 
> 
> As for the new puppy, I sent in the application and a woman from the kennel called me a couple days later.  Nothing exciting was said but I've been thinking and thinking about it ever since.  It would come home during my Christmas vacation from school which is good timing I think since I'll be home a lot. And I'll be at my mom's a lot too so he/she will get to know Phoebe and vice versa which is really important that they get along.  My mom thinks that I should wait because I used to get frustrated with Phoebe when she had her moments of barking incessently for no reason and also because I would have to wake up extra early to take the dog out in the morning, or make sure it had some exercise if I went out at night for dinner or something.  Yes my life will change but it's something I am willing to do in order to have a dog.  I like the companionship of a dog and I also think having a dog will get me more active and in the community.  I just feel like all the reasons she is against me getting a dog right now are things that won't necessarily change a year from now.  But then she tells me that she understands completely my desire to get a dog because she knows how nice it is to have phoebe around as a little companion.   Such a big decision for me.



Good luck with your decision! I know exactly how you feel, DH and I have two dogs and they are totally the lights of our lives!! They are the best little companions, always there to cheer you up and look happy to see you, and as you say great for exercise as you have to take them out each day!! And I always think exercise in the fresh air is somehow better for you than doing aerobic DVD's in the house!! Its probably not, but the thought makes me feel better when I am trying to march through the rain and wind!! (Not that I don't do DVD's as well, I am SO enjoying the Turbo Jams recommended on here!!)


----------



## Disneyfreak92

punkin413 said:


> i'm having a "girly" weekend too!  well, at least sunday i am.  anna and i are having a spa party like the one i went to a few weeks back and posted pictures of.  i can't wait!  i'm sure we'll get lots of free stuff for hosting a party.  plus we spent $170 on food today for the party.  the reason i said i'd be fully back on the wagon on monday is because i know i have no chance on sunday!  plus i still have some chocolate left over from the italy pavilion at epcot from my trip to disney last week!
> 
> *does anyone else wonder why these crazy reporters like to stand in the wind in hurricanes?????  WE KNOW IT'S WINDY - YOU DON'T HAVE TO PROVE IT TO US!!!!!*



Have fun at your spa party! Sounds wonderful!  

I know exactly what you are talking about! Last week at work a co-worker called me into her office to show me a you tube video (We do actually use you tube in our office for work-related purposes.  ) in which the reporter was standing on a dock, and these waves crash into it and break the stairs as he is running up them to get away from the waves. I don't get why he had to be standing on the dock in the first place! He makes it to the top, and the view is exactly the same with him at the top of the stairs instead of the bottom. It is funny though, as he says, "Oh! There goes the stair." 



DisneyObsession said:


> 7 more days until vacation!!!! Woohoo!!!



Did you see my other post? Or perhaps I missed a reply? (Which is entirely possible right now) When are you at WDW? We fly out on Thursday and we're there unitl Tuesday. 



UtahMama said:


> Forgive me Peeps, for I have sinned!
> Today is my 41st birthday and I had a
> BIG
> MAC
> !!!!!
> ​Not to mention the Banana Cream Cheesecake I made for a "birthday cake"
> 
> That BiG MaC was soooo delicious! It had been YEARS! I didn't even obsess about the 560 calories and 30 grams of FAT I'll HAVE to burn off tomorrow!
> 
> I swear, in the past I've gained on LESS! (not kidding or exaggerating!)
> But armed with my beloved cardio machines that tell me how many calories I'm burning, those occasional indulgences are HISTORY!



You get a free pass for you b-day Wendy! And...








mousehouselover said:


> HI All~
> 
> I'm going to take a pass on the weight thing for a while. Labor Day weekend hit me hard; I undid pretty much everything from Aug....... We are trying to buy our house; in the middle of a mortgage crisis........ (Those who have been here a while may remember that my DSis owns it.) And lastly, my MIL died very suddenly on Thurs morning. Her death will give me strength and motivation when I'm more together but right now we are still in crisis mode.
> 
> I'm currently in NC dealing with all the necessary evils that accompany such an event. The funeral today was so hard. Unfortunately I think tommorow is going to be harder as they (and possibily me) will have to talk about all the financial realities and on of they boys may prove to be difficult to talk to.
> 
> So here I am, stress eating and surrounded by good old fashioned Southern hospitality and cooking..........
> 
> I remarked to DH's cousin (a fellow WW devotee) tonight "There is a God and He sent vegetables." Unfortunately, I could see butter and other greasy goodness in each and every bowl.
> 
> I've got to run.......... Take care of yourselves Peeps.



I'm so sorry to hear about your loss! I hope the rest of your family is doing OK. I'll be thinking about you all.  



LMO429 said:


> So Friday Morning I was running around like a complete lunatic, I was trying to get as many errands and wedding errands done before I had to leave for montauk for the weekend. While I was packing for my friend's bachelorette party my cell phone rang I went to run and get the phone and I tripped crashed in my sliding glass mirror in my closet, gashed my shin and thought I broke my foot. My dad rushed me to the emergency room and I fortunately only had a severly sprained toe. The doctor told me to stay off my feet as much as possible if I want to be fully healed by the wedding which is in 13 days...so basically i am missed the bachelorette party so i feel completely miserable about that and I am stuck in my house completely useless when I have a million things I could be doing right now....so frustrating especially when I want to get my final wedding workouts in!
> 
> Im just thankful that after 2 days of complete rest and not being on my feet I can finally put pressure on my toes..I was worried sick all weekend I wouldnt be able to put my wedding shoes on....my fiance told me this happened because I have been going NON STOP for over a month with the wedding planning and it was a sign to chill out..i guess he is right!



Oh no! That stinks! I guess it's good that it wasn't worse, but still no good. I wish you quick healing. Pixie dust headed your way.


----------



## Wonders10

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Good luck with your decision! I know exactly how you feel, DH and I have two dogs and they are totally the lights of our lives!! They are the best little companions, always there to cheer you up and look happy to see you, and as you say great for exercise as you have to take them out each day!! And I always think exercise in the fresh air is somehow better for you than doing aerobic DVD's in the house!! Its probably not, but the thought makes me feel better when I am trying to march through the rain and wind!! (Not that I don't do DVD's as well, I am SO enjoying the Turbo Jams recommended on here!!)



I hear you on being outdoors instead of inside.  My mom, phoebe and I always went to local art festivals and craft fairs to walk and browse.  Good exercise, fresh air, cheap, and I loved when people told us how pretty Phoebe was.   

So interesting development in the dog drama - daily I go to the website to look at the puppies and see if anything has changed on the upcoming litters section.  (I'm big into following my gut - despite all my thinking and worrying, my gut usually lets me know what to do).  Anyway, they have a puppy who is 8 weeks that ended up not having a home.  I guess they fell through or something.  Anyway, he is ready to go right now.  I sent them an email discussing that dog and the upcoming litters.  Basically saying that I definitely want one at some point.  I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## dwheatl

UtahMama said:


> Thank You! Virtual cakes ROCK!
> I know those cake images! I think they're funny! But I'm a teensy bit perverted. My favorite cake isn't twisted, but it's the Walmart cake in which the person doing the decorating was a 'little bit special'... (search words: "WALMART CAKE")


 It took me a while to figure this out. Then it struck me:It's the same as when DH ordered medals for the chess club. He had written out what he wanted engraved, then "due, June 1". They came back engraved with everything he asked for, but also "due June 1." When he handed them out, the kids asked why it was on there, and he told them, "You earned this, so I'm giving you your 'due'." He's a quick-thinking man.


----------



## mommaU4

UtahMama said:


> Today is my 41st birthday












mousehouselover said:


> I'm going to take a pass on the weight thing for a while. Labor Day weekend hit me hard; I undid pretty much everything from Aug....... We are trying to buy our house; in the middle of a mortgage crisis........ (Those who have been here a while may remember that my DSis owns it.) And lastly, my MIL died very suddenly on Thurs morning. Her death will give me strength and motivation when I'm more together but right now we are still in crisis mode.


I'm so sorry to hear that.  






punkin413 said:


> (by the way, has anyone ever noticed the perverted pictures you get when you search for "happy birthday cake" on photobucket???)


 






LMO429 said:


> My dad rushed me to the emergency room and I fortunately only had a severly sprained toe. The doctor told me to stay off my feet as much as possible if I want to be fully healed by the wedding which is in 13 days...so basically i am missed the bachelorette party so i feel completely miserable about that and I am stuck in my house completely useless when I have a million things I could be doing right now....so frustrating especially when I want to get my final wedding workouts in!
> 
> Im just thankful that after 2 days of complete rest and not being on my feet I can finally put pressure on my toes..I was worried sick all weekend I wouldnt be able to put my wedding shoes on....my fiance told me this happened because I have been going NON STOP for over a month with the wedding planning and it was a sign to chill out..i guess he is right!


I'm sorry that happened! I hope it's back to good as new in no time.


----------



## LMO429

Wonders10 said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Wendy!
> 
> LMO - Major Ouch!  I'm sure it sucks but at least it wasn't anything worse.  Although sometimes those "small" sprains are just as bad and annoying as the biggies.  Hope you're back on your feet and in your pretty wedding shoes in no time!
> 
> Ok, so I am ashamed to even be calling myself a peep.  I've been eating a disgusting amount of fast food - to the point that it isn't even a yummy treat anymore, it's just gross.  I stopped attending my WW meetings because they were run horribly and not motivating at all.  Unlike most WW centers, the employees have never even been on weight watchers and therefore have no idea what it's like to be fat, trying to lose weight and be on the program.  I guess it's privately run or something.  So I cancelled my subscription and I'm counting on a couple things to keep me motivated:
> 
> 1.  My peeps
> 2.  My mom - who is going to meetings back home
> 3.  the WW website (the message boards are filled with great info)
> 4.  my newly booked trip to Ireland in June 2009!
> 
> I just got back from Wal-mart (seriously, why do I torture myself by going to that crazy store on a Sunday?)  and I bought healthy snacks and fixins for easy lunches and dinners since I really do not ever feel like cooking when I get home from work.  My goal for this week is to stay "on program" all week.  Then next week I am going to add in a walk through my complex 3-4 times a week.  Maybe more.  Then go from there.  Oh and I only have one small can of diet coke left and then I'm off soda.  Didn't buy any at the store today.
> 
> As for the new puppy, I sent in the application and a woman from the kennel called me a couple days later.  Nothing exciting was said but I've been thinking and thinking about it ever since.  It would come home during my Christmas vacation from school which is good timing I think since I'll be home a lot. And I'll be at my mom's a lot too so he/she will get to know Phoebe and vice versa which is really important that they get along.  My mom thinks that I should wait because I used to get frustrated with Phoebe when she had her moments of barking incessently for no reason and also because I would have to wake up extra early to take the dog out in the morning, or make sure it had some exercise if I went out at night for dinner or something.  Yes my life will change but it's something I am willing to do in order to have a dog.  I like the companionship of a dog and I also think having a dog will get me more active and in the community.  I just feel like all the reasons she is against me getting a dog right now are things that won't necessarily change a year from now.  But then she tells me that she understands completely my desire to get a dog because she knows how nice it is to have phoebe around as a little companion.   Such a big decision for me.



The biggest loser starts up again this week on NBC, I love that show and it keeps me extremely motivated.  If somebody 400 + pounds can lose weight ANYBODY CAN!

its really easy to get into the fast food rut, I did it to myself last october as well, every night on the way home from school I would stop through the local drive thru and order an excessive amount of fast food..it got to the point where I couldnt even button my pants. I was wearing baggy shirts that would cover my un buttoned pants...I had officially had it when my fiance wanted to take me out for our anniversary and I had NOTHING to wear because nothing fit me and lied to him and told him I didnt feel well so I didnt have to go out.  I was avoiding life because I was ashamed of my body because I was ashamed of my body I turned to bad foods and was not exercising its a vicious cycle which lead to me being truly unhappy.  My high was 156 and today I weighed in at 127...Now I am not saying I am perfect I still eat bad here and there but my good consistent habits (eating well and exercising) out weight the bad ones and I have been staying the same weight
I think when I first started to lose weight I just took it slow. I would just tell myself to get through each day and made mini goals for myself.  And every time i had the urge in the beginning to drive through the fast food place I would think about how i felt after I ate fast food .....After I ate fast food I always felt tired, depressed and miserable and in the morning my face looked fuller and my finger were all bloated with retaining water...in the end its not worth it but we all have our slip ups no one is perfect just stay strong you can do it


----------



## DisneyObsession

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Have fun at your spa party!
> 
> 
> Did you see my other post? Or perhaps I missed a reply? (Which is entirely possible right now) When are you at WDW? We fly out on Thursday and we're there unitl Tuesday.



Sorry Lynda...I must have missed your original post. We will be at WDW fro Sep 20-29th. We are staying at POR. I am just sooo excited! What are your plans? I know we are in Animal Kingdom on Sunday, probably Epcot on Monday, Disney Studios Tues and MNSSHP on Tuesday night. I'd  to meet up with you and DH if our plans are similar anywhere. Let me know! 

 HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY WENDY!!! ​
I pulled out my bathing suits last night, tried them on and picked 2 to take with me. (UGH!) They are now packed with cover-ups. We are thinking of doing a water park one day, which we have never done. Any suggestions on which is better, BB or TL???   I would love to hear your thoughts on the two parks.


----------



## LMO429

DisneyObsession said:


> Sorry Lynda...I must have missed your original post. We will be at WDW fro Sep 20-29th. We are staying at POR. I am just sooo excited! What are your plans? I know we are in Animal Kingdom on Sunday, probably Epcot on Monday, Disney Studios Tues and MNSSHP on Tuesday night. I'd  to meet up with you and DH if our plans are similar anywhere. Let me know!
> 
> HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY WENDY!!! ​
> I pulled out my bathing suits last night, tried them on and picked 2 to take with me. (UGH!) They are now packed with cover-ups. We are thinking of doing a water park one day, which we have never done. Any suggestions on whish is better, BB or TL???   I would love to hear your thoughts on the two parks.




I personally like TL better because I love wave pools and I think crush and gusher is so much fun!...I like BB as well they have alot of fun slides 2 but if I had to pick between the two I like TL better.  When I go to the water parks I usually wear a tank top over my bathing suit and the bikini bottoms I wear have a mini skirt attached to them....I feel more comfortable that way the bikini skirt covers my bum and the tank top is there for added protection so  I also dont have to worry about my top flying off either


----------



## lovealldisney

> I pulled out my bathing suits last night, tried them on and picked 2 to take with me. (UGH!) They are now packed with cover-ups. We are thinking of doing a water park one day, which we have never done. Any suggestions on which is better, BB or TL???  I would love to hear your thoughts on the two parks



I like TL much better too! My kids loved the wave pool! 




> Originally Posted by UtahMama
> Forgive me Peeps, for I have sinned!
> Today is my 41st birthday and I had a
> BIG
> MAC
> !!!!!
> 
> Not to mention the Banana Cream Cheesecake I made for a "birthday cake"



A very HAPPY BELATED B-DAY to you Wendy! 

Oh and don't you know Big Macs and cheese cake have 0 calories on your Birthday!    

You should be able to enjoy what ever you want on your B-day! 


Was it on this thread that someone went to the Melting Pot?? If so did you enjoy it? My hubby and I are celebrating 18yrs of marriage on the 22nd and I have made ressies for this place because I have heard they are really yummy. We also have a coupon as well. Thanks!


----------



## DisneyLaura

LMO429 said:


> So Friday Morning I was running around like a complete lunatic, I was trying to get as many errands and wedding errands done before I had to leave for montauk for the weekend. While I was packing for my friend's bachelorette party my cell phone rang I went to run and get the phone and I tripped crashed in my sliding glass mirror in my closet, gashed my shin and thought I broke my foot. My dad rushed me to the emergency room and I fortunately only had a severly sprained toe. The doctor told me to stay off my feet as much as possible if I want to be fully healed by the wedding which is in 13 days...so basically i am missed the bachelorette party so i feel completely miserable about that and I am stuck in my house completely useless when I have a million things I could be doing right now....so frustrating especially when I want to get my final wedding workouts in!
> 
> Im just thankful that after 2 days of complete rest and not being on my feet I can finally put pressure on my toes..I was worried sick all weekend I wouldnt be able to put my wedding shoes on....my fiance told me this happened because I have been going NON STOP for over a month with the wedding planning and it was a sign to chill out..i guess he is right!



Hope you feel better real soon.




Wonders10 said:


> Ok, so I am ashamed to even be calling myself a peep.  I've been eating a disgusting amount of fast food - to the point that it isn't even a yummy treat anymore, it's just gross.  I stopped attending my WW meetings because they were run horribly and not motivating at all.  Unlike most WW centers, the employees have never even been on weight watchers and therefore have no idea what it's like to be fat, trying to lose weight and be on the program.  I guess it's privately run or something.  So I cancelled my subscription and I'm counting on a couple things to keep me motivated:
> 
> 1.  My peeps
> 2.  My mom - who is going to meetings back home
> 3.  the WW website (the message boards are filled with great info)
> 4.  my newly booked trip to Ireland in June 2009!
> 
> As for the new puppy, I sent in the application and a woman from the kennel called me a couple days later.  Nothing exciting was said but I've been thinking and thinking about it ever since.  It would come home during my Christmas vacation from school which is good timing I think since I'll be home a lot. And I'll be at my mom's a lot too so he/she will get to know Phoebe and vice versa which is really important that they get along.  My mom thinks that I should wait because I used to get frustrated with Phoebe when she had her moments of barking incessently for no reason and also because I would have to wake up extra early to take the dog out in the morning, or make sure it had some exercise if I went out at night for dinner or something.  Yes my life will change but it's something I am willing to do in order to have a dog.  I like the companionship of a dog and I also think having a dog will get me more active and in the community.  I just feel like all the reasons she is against me getting a dog right now are things that won't necessarily change a year from now.  But then she tells me that she understands completely my desire to get a dog because she knows how nice it is to have phoebe around as a little companion.   Such a big decision for me.



Congrats on booking the trip to Ireland, that's on my to do list.   I haven't been to WW in two weeks and I go tomorrow to deal with the damage.  My meetings are great though.   I have been a bad peep too, you're not alone in the fast food department.


----------



## punkin413

LMO - hope your foot is feeling better!  

if anyone's interested in seeing pics of the spa party, go here:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=27583897&postcount=187



MA pigletfan said:


> Can i just say how excited i am getting for our trip to California/Disneyland..i will def. be doing a TR too...so excited!!!!!!!



yay!!!  another TR to obsess over for me!!!   



DisneyObsession said:


> We are thinking of doing a water park one day, which we have never done. Any suggestions on which is better, BB or TL???   I would love to hear your thoughts on the two parks.



i've never been to either but my sister and her boyfriend went to TL and loved it.  they loved the snorkeling you can do there.  and i think you can pay extra for more time snorkeling or something.


----------



## missnarwhale

Bah! 

I don't have time to go back and read though the weekend! I will when I get time.

My weekend was crazy, today was crazy, and my eating was of course...crazy.

And I was so motivated too! Oh well.


Hope everyone is well, I'll back read tomorrow if I have time.


----------



## Wonders10

Well, I've been having a relatively good day food-wise compared to what it has been.  I went slightly over my daily points but still no fast food, no candy, no junk.  So far so good.  

Puppy news - I think you have to be a member of the "cool doodle club" to get a puppy from this lady as I've been reading on their message boards.  It's like a cult.  So I started looking at another breeder who was recommended on the goldendoodles national website (yes they have one).  A litter was just born and she has been very good about emailing and answering my questions.  She also sent me pics of the new litter - they are so teeny!  Just melts my heart.  Anyway, I have some new options.  Same breed, different breeder, we'll see...

ETA: I spoke too soon. The first doodle lady just emailed me and said she will put me on the list for the october litter to go home in december.  Now I really have some decisions to make.  I haven't put my deposit down yet, but it looks like I will be having a new baby (doodle) boy in the next couple months either way!


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> We have something in common I was thinking about Disneyland this morning 2, I seriously can't wait to go there more so than even going to Maui in Hawaii
> 
> we should arrange a peep meet!


YES we will absolutely have to do that..i have always wanted a Peep meet!
Funny thing..i have a wedding i am going to on the 27th ( is that your actual wedding date too!?)..anyway they are going to Maui as well..can't wait to hear about your take and their take on it!



punkin413 said:


> if anyone's interested in seeing pics of the spa party, go here:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=27583897&postcount=187
> 
> 
> 
> yay!!!  another TR to obsess over for me!!!


oooh gonna check out spa pics now!
Thanks..i hope the TR turns out to be a good one..i wil lhave a link up right before we leave 



Wonders10 said:


> ETA: I spoke too soon. The first doodle lady just emailed me and said she will put me on the list for the october litter to go home in december.  Now I really have some decisions to make.  I haven't put my deposit down yet, but it looks like I will be having a new baby (doodle) boy in the next couple months either way!



  Exciting!!!!!


----------



## dwheatl

LMO, thinking of you and your foot. DH and I are leading a marriage prep retreat this weekend, and a bride was crying to me last night, telling me she had to cancel because her fiance' ripped a tendon from the bone, had surgery, and now cannot wear pants because he has to stay immobilized. That would have made for an interesting retreat. Really, though I feel for you and for them. Nobody needs added stress getting ready for their wedding.


DisneyObsession said:


> I pulled out my bathing suits last night, tried them on and picked 2 to take with me. (UGH!) They are now packed with cover-ups. We are thinking of doing a water park one day, which we have never done. Any suggestions on which is better, BB or TL???   I would love to hear your thoughts on the two parks.



Pretty much everyone else likes TL better, but I prefer BB. I love waterslides, but for some reason, most of the ones at TL are bumpy, and feel like they are spanking you. I like the smooth ride at BB. That's just me.

Guess what everyone! I'm burning calories while I Dis. I just figured out that i can take my laptop on the exercise bike. Cool! Sorry if I sound a little winded.


----------



## LMO429

dwheatl said:


> LMO, thinking of you and your foot. DH and I are leading a marriage prep retreat this weekend, and a bride was crying to me last night, telling me she had to cancel because her fiance' ripped a tendon from the bone, had surgery, and now cannot wear pants because he has to stay immobilized. That would have made for an interesting retreat. Really, though I feel for you and for them. Nobody needs added stress getting ready for their wedding.
> 
> 
> Pretty much everyone else likes TL better, but I prefer BB. I love waterslides, but for some reason, most of the ones at TL are bumpy, and feel like they are spanking you. I like the smooth ride at BB. That's just me.
> 
> Guess what everyone! I'm burning calories while I Dis. I just figured out that i can take my laptop on the exercise bike. Cool! Sorry if I sound a little winded.




Oh My!! No pants at a wedding!!!


----------



## LMO429

MA pigletfan said:


> YES we will absolutely have to do that..i have always wanted a Peep meet!
> Funny thing..i have a wedding i am going to on the 27th ( is that your actual wedding date too!?)..anyway they are going to Maui as well..can't wait to hear about your take and their take on it!
> 
> 
> oooh gonna check out spa pics now!
> Thanks..i hope the TR turns out to be a good one..i wil lhave a link up right before we leave
> 
> 
> 
> Exciting!!!!!




Here is my Disneyland Schedule

Tuesday October 7th - check in Disney's Grand Californian around 10pm

Wednesday October 8th Breafast at StoryTeller's Cafe
DISNEYLAND for the Day

Lunch at Blue Bayou at 1pm

Thursday: Waking up to make Disneyland's Magic Mornings
then heading over to California Adventure

Friday and Saturday We have no set plans we are just going to finish whatever we did not see inn either park..I know Friday or Saturday night we will catch the fireworks..most likely I am shooting to see them Friday Night

we leave sunday morning back to nyc


----------



## DisneyObsession

Hi All!!!  

Thanks for all the advice on TL & BB. I appreciate your input. Now I'll need to discuss it with DH and we'll decide. Honestly, I am leaning towards TL because I like wave pools as well.  I'll let you know what we decide. 

I've started packing and am trying very hard to "pack light". I figure we can always do some laundry if necessary. I can't believe we only have 
*4 MORE DAYS!!!*  So much to do and so little time! 

Wonders...Congrats on the new dog!! What a great Christmas gift!!!  

Headed to work now, but will try to check in later!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hey peeps

Just a quick check in - I have been laid up for two days with a stomach bug! Thankfully, I have stopped being sick!  I leave for my honeymoon in the morning   

Noni -  I am thinking of you and your family

Wendy - Happy belated birthday! I too have heard that birthday calories are 0 calories!

LMO - Have an absolutely FANTASTIC wedding - I will be thinking of you! Post lots of pics when you get chance. I hope your day is all you want it to be and more, and you will be a stunning bride. Have a wonderful day  

I will 'see' you peeps in two weeks!

stay safe everyone


----------



## punkin413

disneygalUK - have a FABULOUS honeymoon!!!

disneyobsession - have a magical trip and congrats on the 25th anniversary!!!

just a quick request for some pixie dust for me.  not much.....just a little.     i have to go to the dreaded dentist tomorrow to get a cavity filled and for a deep cleaning.  i'm being sedated for the procedures, so it shouldn't be too bad.  although i've never been sedated before for dental work.  have any of you?  what's it like?  i'm taking ativan (i think that's how you spell it).


----------



## Wonders10

punkin413 said:


> just a quick request for some pixie dust for me.  not much.....just a little.     i have to go to the dreaded dentist tomorrow to get a cavity filled and for a deep cleaning.  i'm being sedated for the procedures, so it shouldn't be too bad.  although i've never been sedated before for dental work.  have any of you?  what's it like?  i'm taking ativan (i think that's how you spell it).



Sending tons of PD your way dawn!  I've posted many times my huge dentist fear.  I had deep sedation when I had my wisdome teeth out so I was completely out.  Had an IV and everything.  I would think that if you react well to drugs (meaning it doesn't take much for you to feel something when you take pain meds, etc.) you will probably not remember much.  

Good luck!!!


----------



## LMO429

DisneyGalUK said:


> Hey peeps
> 
> Just a quick check in - I have been laid up for two days with a stomach bug! Thankfully, I have stopped being sick!  I leave for my honeymoon in the morning
> 
> Noni -  I am thinking of you and your family
> 
> Wendy - Happy belated birthday! I too have heard that birthday calories are 0 calories!
> 
> LMO - Have an absolutely FANTASTIC wedding - I will be thinking of you! Post lots of pics when you get chance. I hope your day is all you want it to be and more, and you will be a stunning bride. Have a wonderful day
> 
> I will 'see' you peeps in two weeks!
> 
> stay safe everyone



Thank you! Have a fabulous Honeymoon, my girlfriend literally just got home from Egypt yesterday for her Honeymoon 2!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

DisneyObsession said:


> Hi All!!!
> 
> I've started packing and am trying very hard to "pack light". I figure we can always do some laundry if necessary. I can't believe we only have
> *4 MORE DAYS!!!*  So much to do and so little time!



I'm sooooooo jealous.  No, not really.  Okay maybe just a little.  I just got back from a 2 mile walk with my boys & we had so a great time reminiscing about our December trip.  Ugh, I wish these next 8 1/2 months would fly by.  *Have a great time on your trip & congratulations on 25 years.*  




DisneyGalUK said:


> Hey peeps
> 
> Just a quick check in - I have been laid up for two days with a stomach bug! Thankfully, I have stopped being sick!  I leave for my honeymoon in the morning



*Have a great time on your honeymoon. *


----------



## LMO429

punkin413 said:


> disneygalUK - have a FABULOUS honeymoon!!!
> 
> disneyobsession - have a magical trip and congrats on the 25th anniversary!!!
> 
> just a quick request for some pixie dust for me.  not much.....just a little.     i have to go to the dreaded dentist tomorrow to get a cavity filled and for a deep cleaning.  i'm being sedated for the procedures, so it shouldn't be too bad.  although i've never been sedated before for dental work.  have any of you?  what's it like?  i'm taking ativan (i think that's how you spell it).



Hi Dawn! Sending you some pixie dust for the dentist  How funny I have an appt at the dentist tomorrow too at 9:30am but just for a cleaning so my teeth sparkle for the wedding!


----------



## punkin413

LMO429 said:


> Hi Dawn! Sending you some pixie dust for the dentist  How funny I have an appt at the dentist tomorrow too at 9:30am but just for a cleaning so my teeth sparkle for the wedding!



hopefully by 9:30 i will be so loopy i won't know what's going on!


----------



## UtahMama

punkin413 said:


> if anyone's interested in seeing pics of the spa party, go here:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=27583897&postcount=187


HOW come I wasn't invited???   Looks like my kinda thang...toadilly! And, Punkie, you look freakin' adorable!!!!  


Wonders10 said:


> Well, I've been having a relatively good day food-wise compared to what it has been.  I went slightly over my daily points but still no fast food, no candy, no junk.  So far so good.
> 
> Puppy news - I think you have to be a member of the "cool doodle club" to get a puppy from this lady as I've been reading on their message boards.  It's like a cult.  So I started looking at another breeder who was recommended on the goldendoodles national website (yes they have one).  A litter was just born and she has been very good about emailing and answering my questions.  She also sent me pics of the new litter - they are so teeny!  Just melts my heart.  Anyway, I have some new options.  Same breed, different breeder, we'll see...
> 
> ETA: I spoke too soon. The first doodle lady just emailed me and said she will put me on the list for the october litter to go home in december.  Now I really have some decisions to make.  I haven't put my deposit down yet, but it looks like I will be having a new baby (doodle) boy in the next couple months either way!


Congratulations on your up-coming fur baby boy!!!!!
I'm actually hugely excited! You must do tons of pics. for us when the bless-ed event occurs!!!! 


dwheatl said:


> LMO, thinking of you and your foot. DH and I are leading a marriage prep retreat this weekend, and a bride was crying to me last night, telling me she had to cancel because her fiance' ripped a tendon from the bone, had surgery, and now cannot wear pants because he has to stay immobilized. That would have made for an interesting retreat. Really, though I feel for you and for them. Nobody needs added stress getting ready for their wedding.
> 
> Guess what everyone! I'm burning calories while I Dis. I just figured out that i can take my laptop on the exercise bike. Cool! Sorry if I sound a little winded.


Heh, no comment on the pants-less groom  

Good for you! If the DIS boards was any cardio machine powered, I'd be sooo fit! 


DisneyObsession said:


> I've started packing and am trying very hard to "pack light". I figure we can always do some laundry if necessary. I can't believe we only have
> 4 MORE DAYS!!! So much to do and so little time!



YOU SUCK!!!! Which I lovingly mean to say...I'm SO jealous!!!! 



DisneyGalUK said:


> Just a quick check in - I have been laid up for two days with a stomach bug! Thankfully, I have stopped being sick!  I leave for my honeymoon in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> Wendy - Happy belated birthday! I too have heard that birthday calories are 0 calories!
> 
> 
> I will 'see' you peeps in two weeks!
> 
> stay safe everyone



oooooo! The stomach flu diet!!!! LOL! (sorry!)
I WISH birthday food didn't count 

Have a FUN *wink* honeymoon!!!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

Biggest Loser started again!!!

Yay, I loved it! I had my sons watch it with me so they're all pumped to get fit and eat healthy. The "real age" or biological age feature was such an eye opener!!!


----------



## MA pigletfan

UtahMama said:


> Biggest Loser started again!!!
> 
> Yay, I loved it! I had my sons watch it with me so they're all pumped to get fit and eat healthy. The "real age" or biological age feature was such an eye opener!!!



going to go watch it on my DVR right now....

Dawn..good luck at the dentist! i went yesterday and actually had so much novacaine stuck in me that it shut down my right eye and i couldn't drive to work after! i should have gone for the knock out drugs!!!

DisgalUK...HAve a wonderful time!


----------



## punkin413

MA pigletfan said:


> Dawn..good luck at the dentist! i went yesterday and actually had so much novacaine stuck in me that it shut down my right eye and i couldn't drive to work after! i should have gone for the knock out drugs!!!



how horrible!!!!  luckily ray works about 2 miles from my dentist so he's going to drop me off and pick me up, then take the remainder of the day off to look after me.

see, that's the part i can't deal with.  the STICKING.  i don't like needles in general (who does?) but ESPECIALLY not in my mouth.   i'm hoping the ativan will prevent me from even knowing what's going on.  i'm really kinda confused as to whether or not i'll be conscious of what's going on.  i've heard different stories.  i wish i knew!  i just need to mentally prepare for it.  and the more i don't know, the more i freak out!


----------



## LMO429

I love the biggest loser!

The part with the doctor was a REAL eye opener! it really is so much better to eat healthy and exercise it really does effect so many things


WOW! its 10 days till I get married!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I kinda lost it this past few days, but I'm going to get back on track! I've just noticed that I've dropped 4 pant sizes since I started! I'm so excited!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

DisneyObsession said:


> Sorry Lynda...I must have missed your original post. We will be at WDW fro Sep 20-29th. We are staying at POR. I am just sooo excited! What are your plans? I know we are in Animal Kingdom on Sunday, probably Epcot on Monday, Disney Studios Tues and MNSSHP on Tuesday night. I'd  to meet up with you and DH if our plans are similar anywhere. Let me know!
> 
> HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY WENDY!!! ​
> I pulled out my bathing suits last night, tried them on and picked 2 to take with me. (UGH!) They are now packed with cover-ups. We are thinking of doing a water park one day, which we have never done. Any suggestions on which is better, BB or TL???   I would love to hear your thoughts on the two parks.



That's OK. I miss things all the time!  We will be staying at Wilderness Lodge Villas. And we arrive tomorrow night!!!  We are pretty much packed because we have a concert tonight, and then Josh is picking me up at work tomorrow at 12:00, and we are going to Indy. Our flight is tomorrow night at 7:?? (Josh knows), so we're gonna be there really early, but we're just gonna have dinner and do some shopping at the airport. Anyway,...

Josh knows our schedule better than I do this time. I have been doing so much photography work that I can't keep up with the planning!  I'll be better for our next trip though. I have to keep asking him where we will be when. But I do remember...

Epcot on Friday and then MNSSHP Friday night (dinner at LTT)
Epcot Saturday morning, MK in the afternoon/EMH 
I think Animal Kingdom is Sunday (same as you!). And we are going to Pleasure Island that night to say good-bye to AC.  
And I believe we are at Hollywood Studios Monday. (lunch at Sci-Fi)
On Tuesday we are going to breakfast at Kona, and then we will either go to DTD or MK until we have to leave for the airport. 

Hey! I did pretty good! I think that is actually right.  

Anywho, I'll PM you my cell#. Perhaps we can meet up on Monday at AK?


----------



## DisneyObsession

UtahMama said:


> YOU SUCK!!!! Which I lovingly mean to say...I'm SO jealous!!!!



I took this with all the love it was meant with!  I'll have a Dole Whip just for you!!!  



UtahMama said:


> Biggest Loser started again!!!
> 
> Yay, I loved it! I had my sons watch it with me so they're all pumped to get fit and eat healthy. The "real age" or biological age feature was such an eye opener!!!



Haven't watched yet and I only taped the last hour...no DVR here....so I hope the "Real Age" part is in that hour!!



LMO429 said:


> WOW! its 10 days till I get married!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



10 days?!? That came up fast!!! How's the toes??? Hope they are feeling better and you are getting all your last minute stuff done!  

Lynda...I PM'd you my numbers! I hope we can meet up!That would be awesome!!! MY FIRST PEEP MEET!!!!


----------



## DisneyLaura

DisneyGalUK said:


> Just a quick check in - I have been laid up for two days with a stomach bug! Thankfully, I have stopped being sick!  I leave for my honeymoon in the morning



Have a wonderful honeymoon.  



punkin413 said:


> just a quick request for some pixie dust for me.  not much.....just a little.     i have to go to the dreaded dentist tomorrow to get a cavity filled and for a deep cleaning.  i'm being sedated for the procedures, so it shouldn't be too bad.  although i've never been sedated before for dental work.  have any of you?  what's it like?  i'm taking ativan (i think that's how you spell it).



I read this late but good luck at the dentist.  My mom goes for those cleanings too.



UtahMama said:


> Biggest Loser started again!!!
> 
> Yay, I loved it! I had my sons watch it with me so they're all pumped to get fit and eat healthy. The "real age" or biological age feature was such an eye opener!!!



I only watched the first hour.  Maybe online they have the whole show.  I'll go see.


----------



## UtahMama

punkin413 said:


> disneygalUK - have a FABULOUS honeymoon!!!
> 
> disneyobsession - have a magical trip and congrats on the 25th anniversary!!!
> 
> just a quick request for some pixie dust for me.  not much.....just a little.     i have to go to the dreaded dentist tomorrow to get a cavity filled and for a deep cleaning.  i'm being sedated for the procedures, so it shouldn't be too bad.  although i've never been sedated before for dental work.  have any of you?  what's it like?  i'm taking ativan (i think that's how you spell it).



It's NO biggie...it'll just take the "edge" off. You will still be you, just not scared. IF you still are, mai tai suggest some Nitrous Oxide (happy gas)? Trust me there, mama!

I was a dental assistant for 12 years so I hope this helps!  

Take your iPod and know that you'll _absolutely_ be just fine, I promise!!! 

and....


----------



## mousehouselover

LMO429 said:


> So sorry to hear about your loss..sending you pixie dust!





dwheatl said:


> I hate that there's so much to deal with after a death, when we really just need to stop and grieve. Good luck with the difficult brother. And hugs for your DH and whole family too.





punkin413 said:


> sorry to hear this!  i know these things are stressful enough - dieting should not be your concern right now anyway.  i will be thinking of you and your family.





DisneyLaura said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss.    The after is always the hardest I think.





MA pigletfan said:


> thinking of you...





HockeyKat said:


> Noni, so sorry to hear of your loss.  If you are close to R/D, let me know if there is anything I can do to help.





my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> Sorry about your loss.





Disneyfreak92 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your loss! I hope the rest of your family is doing OK. I'll be thinking about you all.





mommaU4 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that.





DisneyGalUK said:


> Noni -  I am thinking of you and your family




Thank you everyone for the warm thoughts this week. We're trying to pick ourselves up and keep moving forward. It's what Susan (MIL) did when her DH died and what she'd want us to do. Her strength and courage is such an inspiration for me. 

Susan's heart attack really hit me hard. She didn't exercise, ate pretty much anything she wanted, was moderately overweight and smoked a bit. There is no history of heart disease in the family but she did have cholesterol and blood pressure issues. Until she collapsed; she'd never been ill of felt anything was wrong. Heart disease in women is so insidious because there are so few symptoms and 90% of women do not survive their first heart attack. I'm so glad all of us are aware of our health and are trying to take better care of ourselves. 

I hope everyone who went to the dentist today is doing ok. I had my wisdom teeth taken out this morning. I opted to stay awake and just had the injections. It wasn't very fun and my mouth hurts but I'm doing fine. I figured with all the southern cooking last week a few days of soft and bland foods will do me good. 

The vicodin is making me sleepy; I had more but the fuzziness is amaking it hard to remember.


----------



## Wonders10

Hi Peeps!  Hope everyone that went to the dentist today is doing well...I'm having panic attacks just thinking about it  

I put a depost down for a puppy.  I'll be getting a boy for sure but since there are already people on the boy list from this litter I might have to get it from the 2nd litter.  Either way, I will get him in December.

Here is my first choice mom and dad (mom is the top/dad is bottom):











Here are the parents from the 2nd litter (just in case):


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Wonders10 said:


> I put a depost down for a puppy.  I'll be getting a boy for sure but since there are already people on the boy list from this litter I might have to get it from the 2nd litter.  Either way, I will get him in December.
> ]



Oh my goodness they are all adorable!!!!!! Yoy are so lucky!! I am broody for a new puppy (its the only thing I get broody for!!!!!!).
These are my angels . . .






Cute huh?! 

I have been a bad peep this week, a bad, bad peep. I feel like I have a cold coming on, and they do say feed a cold . . .


----------



## Wonders10

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Oh my goodness they are all adorable!!!!!! Yoy are so lucky!! I am broody for a new puppy (its the only thing I get broody for!!!!!!).
> These are my angels . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute huh?!
> 
> I have been a bad peep this week, a bad, bad peep. I feel like I have a cold coming on, and they do say feed a cold . . .




Thanks...I'm excited to see what he looks like!  Your doggies are really cute - the face on the darker one is irresistable.  What breed are they - some sort of spaniel looks like to me?

Feed a cold...starve a fever.  Always my excuse to pig out when I'm sick.  Hope you feel better!


----------



## Wonders10

Oh! I forgot to say that I'm taking name suggestions and opinions.  I posted a thread on the community board but wanted all of your input too since maybe you didn't see it over there.  

I really like people names for dogs as opposed to names like "spot" or "shadow".  I'm also interested in an irish type name but not something obvious like Patrick.  And I tend to go towards what I call "old man" names.  Some that I like so far:

Walter (for walt disney of course, but I'd probably call him walter most of the time)
Finnegan
Barnabus (Barney for short)
George
Fred
Rupert
Rufus
Theodore
Knute (for Knute Rockne, legendary Notre Dame football coach)
Oscar
Dermot

I have some others on my list but these really stick out for me.  So looking for your opinions on these names and definitely some other suggestions!  Thanks!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Wonders10 said:


> Thanks...I'm excited to see what he looks like!  Your doggies are really cute - the face on the darker one is irresistable.  What breed are they - some sort of spaniel looks like to me?
> 
> Feed a cold...starve a fever.  Always my excuse to pig out when I'm sick.  Hope you feel better!



Thanks!! They are both Spaniels. The black one is a Cocker - he's called Wilbur, aptly named after the pig in "Charlottes Web"! The other is a Springer spaniel, Milly.  

Out of your names I vote for Walter and Barney!!! Both excellent!!


----------



## HockeyKat

I like Finnegan.


----------



## punkin413

i'm back from the dentist!  well, actually i've been back since noon but i've been in and out of sleep.  it's weird... i was there for over 2 hours but i seems like it was 10 minutes.  i remember bits and pieces.  i remember the 2 shots i got but i don't remember feeling them.  ray says i told him i was hungry on the way home and wanted mcdonald's fries and a vanilla shake.  i don't remember that at all!  he made me some mac and cheese and it's hard to even eat that.  anyway, i'm glad it's over.  i have to go back next month but only for a follow up cleaning.



Disneyfreak92 said:


> And we are going to Pleasure Island that night to say good-bye to AC.



i meant to tell you - we went to PI this past trip and went to the AC.  it was soooooo great!  i really hope they surprise everyone and decide to keep it once they refurb the whole area.  i have some video from there that i'm sure i'll post in my TR.  i'll let you know here when i get to that part!



Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Oh my goodness they are all adorable!!!!!! Yoy are so lucky!! I am broody for a new puppy (its the only thing I get broody for!!!!!!).
> These are my angels . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute huh?!
> 
> I have been a bad peep this week, a bad, bad peep. I feel like I have a cold coming on, and they do say feed a cold . . .



cute doggies!!!  



Wonders10 said:


> Oh! I forgot to say that I'm taking name suggestions and opinions.  I posted a thread on the community board but wanted all of your input too since maybe you didn't see it over there.
> 
> I really like people names for dogs as opposed to names like "spot" or "shadow".  I'm also interested in an irish type name but not something obvious like Patrick.  And I tend to go towards what I call "old man" names.  Some that I like so far:
> 
> Walter (for walt disney of course, but I'd probably call him walter most of the time)
> Finnegan
> Barnabus (Barney for short)
> George
> Fred
> Rupert
> Rufus
> Theodore
> Knute (for Knute Rockne, legendary Notre Dame football coach)
> Oscar
> Dermot
> 
> I have some others on my list but these really stick out for me.  So looking for your opinions on these names and definitely some other suggestions!  Thanks!



your doggy selections are cuties too!  i know a kid whose parents are from ireland and his name is fionnbharr.  he spells it finbar when he's in the US though.


----------



## Wonders10

punkin413 said:


> i'm back from the dentist!  well, actually i've been back since noon but i've been in and out of sleep.  it's weird... i was there for over 2 hours but i seems like it was 10 minutes.  i remember bits and pieces.  i remember the 2 shots i got but i don't remember feeling them.  ray says i told him i was hungry on the way home and wanted mcdonald's fries and a vanilla shake.  i don't remember that at all!  he made me some mac and cheese and it's hard to even eat that.  anyway, i'm glad it's over.  i have to go back next month but only for a follow up cleaning.
> 
> 
> your doggy selections are cuties too!  i know a kid whose parents are from ireland and his name is fionnbharr.  he spells it finbar when he's in the US though.



Glad it is over for you...isn't that such a relief?  That's how I usually feel anyway.

And I love Finbar!  It has been added to the list!


----------



## mousehouselover

I'm not so groggy anymore and I'm also not very painful!! I was able to eat dinner tonight. DH got me ice cream and a frozen drink too. 

Gayle and Lynda~ I hope y'all have safe trips and a great time! Congrats on 25 yrs Gayle! My DSis is currently there and I'm wishing we would've been able to make our trip this week.........

Lauren~ Time's flying! It's hard to beleive it's less than 2 weeks until you say 'I do.'

Shannon~ I've worked with doodles and they are really sweet dogs. We rescued our dream puppy when he was abandonded in our neighborhood. We choose people names for most of our pets too. 

Wendy~ I'm sorry this is really late but "Happy Birthday!" I hope this is your best year ever!

Dawn~ Glad to hear your dental visit went well. I actually said I'd rather have 3 more babies than have to go through the extractions again. I used to do dentals on pets when I worked in the vet's office so I knew what was going to happen and what they needed to do but I'm not sure it helped.


----------



## mommaU4

Just thought I'd share this here. I'm still working on that all or nothing attitude, but it's getting better. LOL 


*Slow and Steady *
Remember the fable about the tortoise and the hare? The hare got off to a zippy start and seemed sure to win the race. But he didn't, did he? The tortoise, while naturally much slower than the hare, kept moving steadily towards the finish line and was able to cross first. 
What's the take-home message of this fable? Slow and steady wins the race. To reach your weight-loss goals, you need to switch from the hare's to the tortoise's mindset. In other words, you must break the "all or nothing" mentality. 

Do you start diets with superhuman resolve  determined to eat right and work out seven days a week without fail  only to fall off the wagon and give up hope? 

This kind of approach to anything  especially to your health  can be very tempting, and may even feel motivational. But I'm telling you right now that it's a dangerous approach that will only set you up for failure. Human beings are imperfect. It's inevitable that you will eventually skip a workout or give in to temptation, and you'll feel like a failure and want to give up entirely  i.e., trade the all for the nothing. 

So, start thinking like a tortoise. Pace yourself. Allow yourself to have a slice of pizza or take a day off now and then; just don't stray too far from the path that will lead you to your goals.


----------



## LMO429

mommau4! I agree with your above post.  It took me years to lose the all or nothing attitude, sometimes it creeps back in but then I try to remember that NO ONE IS PERFECT everyone messes up, the idea is to be consistent as much as possible and if you slip up now and again its OK 2!!!


----------



## DisneyLaura

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Oh my goodness they are all adorable!!!!!! Yoy are so lucky!! I am broody for a new puppy (its the only thing I get broody for!!!!!!).
> These are my angels . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute huh?!
> 
> I have been a bad peep this week, a bad, bad peep. I feel like I have a cold coming on, and they do say feed a cold . . .



The second one looks like he's got a little sad face but they are so cute.



Wonders10 said:


> Oh! I forgot to say that I'm taking name suggestions and opinions.  I posted a thread on the community board but wanted all of your input too since maybe you didn't see it over there.
> 
> I really like people names for dogs as opposed to names like "spot" or "shadow".  I'm also interested in an irish type name but not something obvious like Patrick.  And I tend to go towards what I call "old man" names.  Some that I like so far:
> 
> Walter (for walt disney of course, but I'd probably call him walter most of the time)
> Finnegan
> Barnabus (Barney for short)
> George
> Fred
> Rupert
> Rufus
> Theodore
> Knute (for Knute Rockne, legendary Notre Dame football coach)
> Oscar
> Dermot
> 
> I have some others on my list but these really stick out for me.  So looking for your opinions on these names and definitely some other suggestions!  Thanks!



I like Finnegan too.



LMO429 said:


> mommau4! I agree with your above post.  It took me years to lose the all or nothing attitude, sometimes it creeps back in but then I try to remember that NO ONE IS PERFECT everyone messes up, the idea is to be consistent as much as possible and if you slip up now and again its OK 2!!!



My dad always said used to say that "we all make mistakes that's why they make pencils with erasers"


----------



## lovealldisney

> Thanks!! They are both Spaniels. The black one is a Cocker - he's called Wilbur, aptly named after the pig in "Charlottes Web"! The other is a Springer spaniel, Milly.
> 
> Out of your names I vote for Walter and Barney!!! Both excellent!!





Poohs-honey-pot: we have a cocker and a springer too!! Both boys! We got them both thru breed rescues! The cocker's name is Hambone and the springer is Spike. They came with major issues the springer was severly neglected and abused and the cocker has skin allergies and we have had many problems with ear infections. I love them to pieces! The springer when we first got him would not go on the grass and would just pace in a rectangle that must have beent he size of his kennel outdoors.( he now is a indoor dog ) We have had him 6yrs and I have to say he is one of the best dogs we have ever had! For being as unsocialized as he was he's warm and friendly to everyone he meets! He just doesn't like dogs his size. He's 12 now and big for a springer we call him our big papa bear because he is very cuddly and thinks he is the size of a miniture poodle! He'll come and plop down right on your lap!


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> WOW!! it came quick!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness they are all adorable!!!!!! Yoy are so lucky!! I am broody for a new puppy (its the only thing I get broody for!!!!!!).
> These are my angels . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute huh?!
> 
> I have been a bad peep this week, a bad, bad peep. I feel like I have a cold coming on, and they do say feed a cold . . .
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the dogs! too flippen cute!!
> i have been a subpar peep this week as well..i did go to the gym this morning and had a decent work out..but my eating has not be wonderful by any means...
> 
> 
> Wonders10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! I forgot to say that I'm taking name suggestions and opinions.  I posted a thread on the community board but wanted all of your input too since maybe you didn't see it over there.
> 
> I really like people names for dogs as opposed to names like "spot" or "shadow".  I'm also interested in an irish type name but not something obvious like Patrick.  And I tend to go towards what I call "old man" names.  Some that I like so far:
> 
> 
> I have some others on my list but these really stick out for me.  So looking for your opinions on these names and definitely some other suggestions!  Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i enjoy your list o' names..some more old man names/irish names..
> 
> Galen
> Finley
> Ewan
> Eamon
> 
> 
> 
> punkin413 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm back from the dentist!  well, actually i've been back since noon but i've been in and out of sleep.  it's weird... i was there for over 2 hours but i seems like it was 10 minutes.  i remember bits and pieces.  i remember the 2 shots i got but i don't remember feeling them.  ray says i told him i was hungry on the way home and wanted mcdonald's fries and a vanilla shake.  i don't remember that at all!  he made me some mac and cheese and it's hard to even eat that.  anyway, i'm glad it's over.  i have to go back next month but only for a follow up cleaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YAY you survived..it sounds like you were OUT of it..that is a good thing!!! yay for knock out drugs..i must remember that next time!
Click to expand...


----------



## MA pigletfan

DisneyLaura said:


> My dad always said used to say that "we all make mistakes that's why they make pencils with erasers"



LOVE that!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

mommaU4 said:


> Just thought I'd share this here. I'm still working on that all or nothing attitude, but it's getting better. LOL
> 
> 
> *Slow and Steady *
> Remember the fable about the tortoise and the hare? The hare got off to a zippy start and seemed sure to win the race. But he didn't, did he? The tortoise, while naturally much slower than the hare, kept moving steadily towards the finish line and was able to cross first.
> 
> ...
> 
> So, start thinking like a tortoise. Pace yourself. Allow yourself to have a slice of pizza or take a day off now and then; just don't stray too far from the path that will lead you to your goals.


That is great!  I've had that in my signature for about as long as I've been a Peep just to remind myself (and others) of that.  I tell people who get down when they lose "only" a pound or two a week that I've managed to lose 80+ pounds in one and two pound increments.  Sure, I've had a week here and a week there where I somehow manage to lose 3+ pounds (and of course, I've also had weeks where I've gained 3+ pounds), but for the most part it has happend a pound at a time.  It is all about altering your lifestyle and making changes that will benefit you for the rest of your life, and not about crash diets and "miracle" weight loss pills.  It is definitely a lifetime commitment, and one of the most difficult things you will ever do.  But the end result makes it all worth while.  (All right, I'm done being a motivational speaker for the day.)



MA pigletfan said:


> i enjoy your list o' names..some more old man names/irish names..
> 
> Galen
> Finley
> Ewan
> Eamon


I LOVE the name Galen!  I don't think I'd ever heard that one before, but it is a really neat sounding name.

And I think I've posted this picture before, but here's my little pooch Molly (a Cocker Spaniel).  Its a few years old (I think she was two in this picture, and she's four now), but she hasn't changed much...


----------



## lovealldisney

Awww! She looks just like our Hambone! Very Cute!


----------



## mommaU4

LMO429 said:


> mommau4! I agree with your above post.  It took me years to lose the all or nothing attitude, sometimes it creeps back in but then I try to remember that NO ONE IS PERFECT everyone messes up, the idea is to be consistent as much as possible and if you slip up now and again its OK 2!!!





DisneyLaura said:


> My dad always said used to say that "we all make mistakes that's why they make pencils with erasers"





WI_DisneyFan said:


> That is great!  I've had that in my signature for about as long as I've been a Peep just to remind myself (and others) of that.  I tell people who get down when they lose "only" a pound or two a week that I've managed to lose 80+ pounds in one and two pound increments.  Sure, I've had a week here and a week there where I somehow manage to lose 3+ pounds (and of course, I've also had weeks where I've gained 3+ pounds), but for the most part it has happend a pound at a time.  It is all about altering your lifestyle and making changes that will benefit you for the rest of your life, and not about crash diets and "miracle" weight loss pills.  It is definitely a lifetime commitment, and one of the most difficult things you will ever do.  But the end result makes it all worth while.  (All right, I'm done being a motivational speaker for the day.)





I got that in an email yesterday from the Biggest Loser website. I signed up to get these emails from Jillian Michaels. Sometimes certain ones come through that just make so much sense at just the right time. That was one of them so I thought I'd share it here. 

It's good to know the weight can be lost even if it's one pound at a time. Sometimes that seems soooooo slooooowwww. LOL But it's better then the alternative which is gaining. Of course, I seem to do that very quickly.   

Anyway, I guess the bottom line is to just hang in there and keep at it!! Eventually we will ALL get to where we want to be.  

Have a great day everyone. Oh, and I am loving all these doggie pics!! I can't let my DD see them though. She already tells me all the time how much she wants a dog.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Wonders10 said:


> Oh! I forgot to say that I'm taking name suggestions and opinions.  I posted a thread on the community board but wanted all of your input too since maybe you didn't see it over there.
> 
> I really like people names for dogs as opposed to names like "spot" or "shadow".  I'm also interested in an irish type name but not something obvious like Patrick.  And I tend to go towards what I call "old man" names.  Some that I like so far:
> 
> Walter (for walt disney of course, but I'd probably call him walter most of the time)
> Finnegan
> Barnabus (Barney for short)
> George
> Fred
> Rupert
> Rufus
> Theodore
> Knute (for Knute Rockne, legendary Notre Dame football coach)
> Oscar
> Dermot
> 
> I have some others on my list but these really stick out for me.  So looking for your opinions on these names and definitely some other suggestions!  Thanks!



Love Walter & Finnegan! I also really liked Finley. 

*Dawn* - I would LOVE to see your AC video! Let me know when it's up. We are not taking our video camera in the interest of saving space, but now I'm wishing we were. I hope they open back up after the refurb too!


Well, DH is picking me up in two hours to leave for the airport! His first flight! He has drugs this time, so hopefully it all goes smoothly and we don't have to cancel another trip. I'll check in once we're there if I can. Have a great weekend and weigh in Peeps! I did weigh in this morning, but can't remember where I was last week. I think I might be back up .8 lb, but I'll double check later and report back when I can.


----------



## missnarwhale

I still haven't been able to catch up! Now I really have my work cut out for me.


I am really worried about weigh in tomorrow. I did not do well at all this week. I hate being on the run and eating whatever and whenever I get a chance.

All the puppy photos and names are so cute! I think we are naming our cat Sgt. Fitzgerald. We'll probably call him Fitz. We were supposed to get him today, but we are going out of town on Sat and we're afraid to leave him!

I'm sorry that I've been a poor web-friend! I will be back on track this weekend with everything. I hope everyone is well!


----------



## MA pigletfan

WI_DisneyFan said:


> I LOVE the name Galen!  I don't think I'd ever heard that one before, but it is a really neat sounding name.
> 
> And I think I've posted this picture before, but here's my little pooch Molly (a Cocker Spaniel).  Its a few years old (I think she was two in this picture, and she's four now), but she hasn't changed much...


LOVE THE PUPPY!!
Galen is actually my fiance's grandfather's name  i love it too.



Disneyfreak92 said:


> Love Walter & Finnegan! I also really liked Finley.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, DH is picking me up in two hours to leave for the airport! His first flight! He has drugs this time, so hopefully it all goes smoothly and we don't have to cancel another trip. I'll check in once we're there if I can. Have a great weekend and weigh in Peeps! I did weigh in this morning, but can't remember where I was last week. I think I might be back up .8 lb, but I'll double check later and report back when I can.


Have a WONDERFUL time Lynda!!!! I am all for "flying drugs"..i have some for my trip out west next month!!!!


----------



## monymony3471

I know I haven't been around, but I know some of you are interested to know about Tim.

I am just full of joy and emotion.

Tim's biopsy came back *benign tumor *

A huge ugly darkness has been lifted off of me.

I am so gratful to you all for all of your support and prayers and all the special thoughts and love you all sent our way.  

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!

He has one more apt with the Oncologist next week to get his opinion on the rest of the spots.

Again, thank you all!!!


----------



## Wonders10

Monica - that is GREAT news!  I bet all that disney magic did the trick.  Keep us posted on how he is doing!


----------



## UtahMama

Monica!


WHEWWWWW!



Good luck at weigh in tomorrow, darlin's!!!


----------



## punkin413

*to add in to the "slow and steady" discussion....* i totally agree!!!!!!!  i started this weight loss thing in february of 2007 and it took me a year to lose the 30 pounds i wanted to lose.  that's less than 1 pound a week.  the weeks that i stayed the same or gained were frustrating, but now that i look back i'm glad i lose it so slow.  i've only gained back like 5 pounds since february of 2008 and i haven't been as hardcore about it as i could've been.  i've set a new goal for myself to be at 125 pounds by our disney christmas trip.  even if i don't reach my goal, i know that if i can average only 1 pound a week i'll have a better chance of keeping it off!!!!  it's when you lose LOTS of weight at once that it inevitably creeps back on.

*lynda* - HAVE A MAGICAL TRIP!!!   



MA pigletfan said:


> YAY you survived..it sounds like you were OUT of it..that is a good thing!!! yay for knock out drugs..i must remember that next time!



ativan rocks!     seriously - it was exactly what i needed to take that edge off.  i will never again go to the dentist for any sort of invasive procedure without it.



WI_DisneyFan said:


> And I think I've posted this picture before, but here's my little pooch Molly (a Cocker Spaniel).  Its a few years old (I think she was two in this picture, and she's four now), but she hasn't changed much...




SOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!! 



monymony3471 said:


> I know I haven't been around, but I know some of you are interested to know about Tim.
> 
> I am just full of joy and emotion.
> 
> Tim's biopsy came back *benign tumor *
> 
> A huge ugly darkness has been lifted off of me.
> 
> I am so gratful to you all for all of your support and prayers and all the special thoughts and love you all sent our way.
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> He has one more apt with the Oncologist next week to get his opinion on the rest of the spots.
> 
> Again, thank you all!!!




congrats, monica and tim and family!!!!!!  i'm so happy for you!


----------



## MA pigletfan

monymony3471 said:


> I know I haven't been around, but I know some of you are interested to know about Tim.
> 
> I am just full of joy and emotion.
> 
> Tim's biopsy came back *benign tumor *
> 
> A huge ugly darkness has been lifted off of me.
> 
> I am so gratful to you all for all of your support and prayers and all the special thoughts and love you all sent our way.
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> He has one more apt with the Oncologist next week to get his opinion on the rest of the spots.
> 
> Again, thank you all!!!



   FANTASTIC NEWS Monica!!


----------



## abish19

Monica - SO GLAD to hear everything's okay with Tim!  Best wishes to your family...

Peeps, I think I've let you down.  I just haven't posted in eons, and although I haven't lost much weight, I've been maintaining the weight numbers and I've been very diligent about exercise.  I think it's changing my shape...

But I recommit!  I need your help or I'll never be able to do this.  It's not just for the WDW trip 128 days from now - it's so that I never have to be like my uncle who passed away from a diabetes-related heart attack at 57, or another uncle who is morbidly obese and had to have both (completely destroyed) knees replaced.  It's so that my cholesterol numbers can stay healthy and get even better.  It's so that I can buy clothes without crying and bend over without feeling "squished" by my oversized tummy.  

I'll try to catch up on the thread but until then - Thanks!  I'm weighing in tomorrow!


----------



## LMO429

Today I weighed in at 128 ...I can't remember what I weighed last week I usually fluctuate between 127 to 129, so this week I am at 128.  

I have my final dress fitting at Kleinfelds today! I can't believe the wedding is NEXT SATURDAY! i was a big dummy yesterday and looked at the 10 day forecast and it said RAIN, WINDY and kinda of cold for the wedding day so basically i walked around with an ulcer all day because if it rains it ruins many things I am suppose to take pictures and have the ceremony OUTSIDE, need pixie dust for some good weather!


----------



## monymony3471

I have so many thank yous to say, I'm just gonna address everyone here.

Maybe now I can focus on me and get back to being healthier.

Thanks to you all!


----------



## DisneyObsession

Need to catch up, as I haven't been on in 2 days I think....but what a did read...

Monica....Praise God!!!!  Glad to hear your prayers were answered!  I will keep praying about the other spots!!!

Aaron....Molly is adorable!!!!  I just love her little pug nose!!!

We leave tomorrow morning...veeeerrrrrry early (4:30am).....for the airport!!!  I am sooo excited I can't sit still!!! I am looking forward to meeting up with Lynda in AK!!! It's my 1st Peep Meet!!!!    DH is even excited about it and he doesn't even talk to you all, but hears about you ALOT!!!


----------



## DisneyObsession

Totally forgot....I am -2 this morning!!!  Starting out my trip well and plan on watching what I eat. I bought a pedometer and will wear it daily to keep track of the miles I go everyday!


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi All!
Well I am the SAME this week. It has been so hard I just haven't been able to find the time to work out! The kids had something every night the last two weeks! Yikes! Have a great weekend everyone! Good luck with weigh in today!


----------



## abish19

I'm a SAMER today.  I think that will change by next week.

Hope everyone has a GREAT weekend!


----------



## DisneyLaura

monymony3471 said:


> I know I haven't been around, but I know some of you are interested to know about Tim.
> 
> I am just full of joy and emotion.
> 
> Tim's biopsy came back *benign tumor *
> 
> A huge ugly darkness has been lifted off of me.
> 
> I am so gratful to you all for all of your support and prayers and all the special thoughts and love you all sent our way.
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> He has one more apt with the Oncologist next week to get his opinion on the rest of the spots.
> 
> Again, thank you all!!!



Monica that's great news.  Prayers and Pixie dust to Tim and a hug for you 



LMO429 said:


> Today I weighed in at 128 ...I can't remember what I weighed last week I usually fluctuate between 127 to 129, so this week I am at 128.
> 
> I have my final dress fitting at Kleinfelds today! I can't believe the wedding is NEXT SATURDAY! i was a big dummy yesterday and looked at the 10 day forecast and it said RAIN, WINDY and kinda of cold for the wedding day so basically i walked around with an ulcer all day because if it rains it ruins many things I am suppose to take pictures and have the ceremony OUTSIDE, need pixie dust for some good weather!



Pixie dust coming for some good weather for you



DisneyObsession said:


> We leave tomorrow morning...veeeerrrrrry early (4:30am).....for the airport!!!  I am sooo excited I can't sit still!!! I am looking forward to meeting up with Lynda in AK!!! It's my 1st Peep Meet!!!!    DH is even excited about it and he doesn't even talk to you all, but hears about you ALOT!!!



Yeah one more day.  Have fun Gayle.  Enjoy your trip with your hubby and congrats on the 25 years.

Lynda you have fun as well.

I'm +3.6 lb.  I haven't been to WW in two weeks so I was surprised that it was just that to be honest.  I haven't been a good peep lately.  Bills are piling up and I eat when I'm nervous about money and yesterday we were actually doing good with the finances and I had my furnice cleaned for the year and it was supposed to cost $175 and I wrote my check out for $520  .  Some parts had to be replaced and then the labor That's ok though DH is paying me early this week so we'll be fine.  On the happy note I got my first paycheck on Wednesday.  Mind you it wasn't much because I'm only working one night a week but it was nice to contribute to the family finances.  Ok I gotta run and bring DS7 book to school, he forgot his library book and he goes today.  Have a peep day everyone.


----------



## LMO429

DisneyObsession said:


> Need to catch up, as I haven't been on in 2 days I think....but what a did read...
> 
> Monica....Praise God!!!!  Glad to hear your prayers were answered!  I will keep praying about the other spots!!!
> 
> Aaron....Molly is adorable!!!!  I just love her little pug nose!!!
> 
> We leave tomorrow morning...veeeerrrrrry early (4:30am).....for the airport!!!  I am sooo excited I can't sit still!!! I am looking forward to meeting up with Lynda in AK!!! It's my 1st Peep Meet!!!!    DH is even excited about it and he doesn't even talk to you all, but hears about you ALOT!!!



Have a FABULOUS TIME!!!! are you going to catch the pyrotechnic fireworks on the seven seas lagoon saturday night...i heard its going to be amazing!


----------



## dwheatl

Fly-by. Down 3.2. It had to happen sometime. I've been hovering for ages. I wrote down EVERYTHING this week, and it really helped. Have a great weekend all. We're off to prep some soon-to-be brides and grooms. No time to look for the smilies.  I'm off to work.


----------



## MA pigletfan

HELLO ALL...

first..have a great trip Gayle!! 
Lauren..oNE WEEK!!! HOLY MOLY here's to good weather... 

Ok..so i have not been weighing in..and i still did not today. i think i am truly afraid of the scale...HOWEVER Greg has decided that he needs to start eating better/working out so starting Monday our house is getting a food makeover and we are both getting serious about things. I am very happy to have a partner now in the eating healthy boat..other than the fine peeps on this board of course!!! ..i am fine with getting to the gym, but its the eating that is hard for me. So i think if i am thinking of BOTH of us then i will def. be more accountable.
I dont think i will weigh in until after Disneyland to get a base line ( TOM is coming and we will be in Maine next weekend for a wedding)..but after that I will do my peeply duty as per ordered!!!

Hope everyone has a great weekend..tonight i am planning on "testing" out the valium my doctor prescribed for me for the flight in 2 weeks..i hope it knocks me right out..should be funny for greg to see!


----------



## UtahMama

UP ONE! +1

SonofaGUN!

DANG DANG DANG!

Yesterday it was "down", overnight, magically, UP. 

I vote we move weigh day to Thursdays!   

Makes me want to try a LOT harder!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

monymony3471 said:


> I know I haven't been around, but I know some of you are interested to know about Tim.
> 
> I am just full of joy and emotion.
> 
> Tim's biopsy came back *benign tumor *


That is awesome news!  I'm so happy for all of you!

I think my body was paying attention to all of that "slow and steady" talk this week, because I *lost 1 pound *this week.  That really just makes up for the .6 that I gained last week, but I'm still at my lowest adult weight of 157.4.  I won't bore everyone this week by going over all of the other totals, but I will say that reaching my Halloween goal is going to be a real stretch.  I'm 7.4 away from it, and I'm 12.4 away from ultimate goal of 145.  The only saving grace is that we're strongly considering skipping offering Trick or Treat at our house this year.  That'll save a few calories with the candy that I normally end up sneaking from the bowl.  But the main reason is because our house is at the end of a cul-de-sac facing west, so for the first hour or two the late afternoon sun is shining right at our house, effectively making our house lights impossible to see.  Last year we had about a dozen kids total stop at our house after watching 4-dozen walk past.  Plus, we're trying to save for a possible Disney trip next year, and every little bit helps.  

All right, I'm done rambling for the day.  Good luck all with the weigh-ins!


----------



## HockeyKat

I am -6 (since last Tuesday).   But still up about 12 from my lowest '08 weight.  Meh.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Hi all

I'm a samer! Best I could hope for as we had two meals out!

Its the first hot day we have had in the UK since about May (sadly I'm not joking!!!  ) so we are now doing ourselves a Bar-B-Q  .  BUT I am busy skinning the meat of all its skin and serving it up with a massive salad so hopefully won't do any damage!! I am in the zone and really feel like being saintly, but I can't ignore the sun!!!!!!


----------



## mommaU4

I am up this week. Last week I was 223.8 and now I am 224 so a gain of +0.2 lbs..

I guess it's not too surprising since last week I was down 4 lbs which is a lot for me in one week. Oh well. Next week will be better. 

I'm so worried about October though!!! We have a week long Disneyland trip and I refuse to diet while at Disney, so you know what that means.  

Then my birthday in the 24th, and to my kids it's not a birthday without cake. Maybe I can get them a mini cake from the bakery so it's barely enough for a small piece each. No leftovers! 

After that is Halloween. I'm not as worried about that because I'm planning to buy candy that I hate. Anything that's sour, or Skittles, Starburst, Jolly Ranchers, lollipops, Whoppers, Pay Day, Tootsie Rolls, plain M&M's, etc. all those I can totally resist with no problem. They could stay in my house for months and I'd never touch them.

Now if I bought Snickers or Reeses.......oh boy, I'd be in big trouble!!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

I'm *-1 lb.* this week.   




monymony3471 said:


> I know I haven't been around, but I know some of you are interested to know about Tim.
> 
> I am just full of joy and emotion.
> 
> Tim's biopsy came back *benign tumor *
> 
> A huge ugly darkness has been lifted off of me.
> 
> I am so gratful to you all for all of your support and prayers and all the special thoughts and love you all sent our way.
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> He has one more apt with the Oncologist next week to get his opinion on the rest of the spots.
> 
> Again, thank you all!!!



Wow!!! That is such great news.  I'm so happy for all of you.  



DisneyObsession said:


> We leave tomorrow morning...veeeerrrrrry early (4:30am).....for the airport!!!  I am sooo excited I can't sit still!!! I am looking forward to meeting up with Lynda in AK!!! It's my 1st Peep Meet!!!!    DH is even excited about it and he doesn't even talk to you all, but hears about you ALOT!!!



Have a great time!  



HockeyKat said:


> I am -6 (since last Tuesday).   But still up about 12 from my lowest '08 weight.  Meh.



Wow!  Congratulations you big loser!  Seriously, great job.


----------



## LMO429

So i thought i was having my last fitting at kleinfelds today, even though i still weigh the same I lost some serious inches on my hips and waist and they had to take the dress in even more  it does go to show you to use your scale but use your measuring tape as well its a better indication of your progress

i am going to a bar called merc bar in soho tonight i need a DRINK! i am stressed about the weather i hear a tropical storm is forming down in the atlantic could spell trouble for me next week  i like have control of everything and the fact i have no control over the weather is stressing me out and leaving my stomach in a knot..my father is paying for the reception and all i can think about he how he has worked so hard his whole life and is giving my fiance and i this spectacular wedding and for it to rain after all the $$$ and plannning its just truly heartbreaking


----------



## UtahMama

Gah! SOOO busy readying for our Yard Sale tomorrow! 

I STILL havent' recorded your weights! So go ahead if you havent!

Real quick though...

I NEED to set some DO-ABLE mini-goals to get me to the Halloween Goal that Aarons' doing!!!!

1. MORE cardio... and NO less than 90 minutes actively working out for 6 days!!!! (I do 5-6 days and only 3 x cardio currently)
2. Only 2 servings of healthy carbs. And NO white carbs (which is what I _mostly_ do now)
3. WATER till I slosh! (meaning Green tea and Crystal Lite, too)


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> So i thought i was having my last fitting at kleinfelds today, even though i still weigh the same I lost some serious inches on my hips and waist and they had to take the dress in even more  it does go to show you to use your scale but use your measuring tape as well its a better indication of your progress
> 
> i am going to a bar called merc bar in soho tonight i need a DRINK! i am stressed about the weather i hear a tropical storm is forming down in the atlantic could spell trouble for me next week  i like have control of everything and the fact i have no control over the weather is stressing me out and leaving my stomach in a knot..my father is paying for the reception and all i can think about he how he has worked so hard his whole life and is giving my fiance and i this spectacular wedding and for it to rain after all the $$$ and plannning its just truly heartbreaking



Good call on the measuring of inches..ii will def. be doing that when i get back to monitoring progress...once i start to make some!

is your reception outside? i don't remember...if its not than please for your own sake try not to sweat it!! it will be a beautiful day regardless...i am sure your guests will be thrilled to be somewhere having a wonderful time in a great venue regardless of the weather. A few of my friends had rainy wedding days, and honestly, they were still WONDERFUL. ( BUT i will also pray for no miserable weather for you anyway


----------



## LMO429

MA pigletfan said:


> Good call on the measuring of inches..ii will def. be doing that when i get back to monitoring progress...once i start to make some!
> 
> is your reception outside? i don't remember...if its not than please for your own sake try not to sweat it!! it will be a beautiful day regardless...i am sure your guests will be thrilled to be somewhere having a wonderful time in a great venue regardless of the weather. A few of my friends had rainy wedding days, and honestly, they were still WONDERFUL. ( BUT i will also pray for no miserable weather for you anyway




Thank you...the reception and parts of the cocktail hour are suppose to be outside.  

you will make some progress trust me a couple of months after we booked our venue for the wedding i became extremely motivated it just kinda of kicks in


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> Thank you...the reception and parts of the cocktail hour are suppose to be outside.
> 
> you will make some progress trust me a couple of months after we booked our venue for the wedding i became extremely motivated it just kinda of kicks in



UGH..now i see why you are really stressin! my friends wedding is in maine next weekend and her cocktail hour is outside..i am sure she is crossing her fingers too!!! 

Yah i think my motivation will kick in for real after our vacation. its kind of hard being super gung ho when i know that i will be wanting to try all sorts of fun california/dl treats in 2 weeks!

hope everyone is having a nice day..the weather is beautiful today in MA...and i even went to the gym this morning..yay


----------



## UtahMama

HEY! Y'all!

SO!
I did something odd today! (odder than normal)

I bought a pair of jeans a solid size too small. 

That's not the odd part though. I HUNG them in my kitchen  

WHUUUT? Because! At night, I have NO self control with the snacks! I usually want toast! I only buy healthy bread...but it's AFTER my day's calories are COMPLETE. 

My other solution for that is I have lots of ready-to-eat mini-carrots/snap peas/ hummus, string cheese, low fat Yoplait etc. ready to go. If it's handy, in a moment of weakness, I'm more likely to reach for it.

Back to the jeans...this was "fun" shopping for something I cant yet wear! I'm kind of frugal, so it felt wasteful. Anyway, I grabbed several of the style of cut that flatters me best (trouser jeans) in several sizes. I wanted to find what fits me perfectly now and BUY a size smaller. But!!!! I kept fitting into what I had grabbed for the smaller size     

With the help of the size 2, very-pierced and tattoo'd Gap fitting room lady, I finally had my jeans! 

And promptly hung them in my kitchen to remind me that if I skip the toast, I can wear those gorgeous jeans!


----------



## LMO429

UtahMama said:


> HEY! Y'all!
> 
> SO!
> I did something odd today! (odder than normal)
> 
> I bought a pair of jeans a solid size too small.
> 
> That's not the odd part though. I HUNG them in my kitchen
> 
> WHUUUT? Because! At night, I have NO self control with the snacks! I usually want toast! I only buy healthy bread...but it's AFTER my day's calories are COMPLETE.
> 
> My other solution for that is I have lots of ready-to-eat mini-carrots/snap peas/ hummus, string cheese, low fat Yoplait etc. ready to go. If it's handy, in a moment of weakness, I'm more likely to reach for it.
> 
> Back to the jeans...this was "fun" shopping for something I cant yet wear! I'm kind of frugal, so it felt wasteful. Anyway, I grabbed several of the style of cut that flatters me best (trouser jeans) in several sizes. I wanted to find what fits me perfectly now and BUY a size smaller. But!!!! I kept fitting into what I had grabbed for the smaller size
> 
> With the help of the size 2, very-pierced and tattoo'd Gap fitting room lady, I finally had my jeans!
> 
> And promptly hung them in my kitchen to remind me that if I skip the toast, I can wear those gorgeous jeans!



I think buying the jeans was a great motivating idea.  Have you tried to reassess why you are so hungry in the evening?  Do you eat a full breakfast...I find that if I eat every 3 or 4 hours I am less likely to be very hungry in the evening.  I know speaking for myself if I am eating in the evening it has more to do with boredom than the fact I am truly hungry.  I find sometimes just chewing a stick of gum may help subside my cravings


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi All!

Hope everyone had a great weekend!!  Well today is my hubby's and mine 18th wedding aniversary! My hubby and I meet in highschool.  We were laughing yesterday we were going through old photo's of our highschool years and how thin we were!  I don't think we will ever be that thin again! 

So what did we do! We bought a new car!  Well not new, new car. Newerish new car! I am so excited we pick it up tonight!  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## LMO429

lovealldisney said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend!!  Well today is my hubby's and mine 18th wedding aniversary! My hubby and I meet in highschool.  We were laughing yesterday we were going through old photo's of our highschool years and how thin we were!  I don't think we will ever be that thin again!
> 
> So what did we do! We bought a new car!  Well not new, new car. Newerish new car! I am so excited we pick it up tonight!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Congratulations on the anniversary and the new car!!!!


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> I know speaking for myself if I am eating in the evening it has more to do with boredom than the fact I am truly hungry.  I find sometimes just chewing a stick of gum may help subside my cravings


same here!! i was so bored yesterday it took alot of willpower to not eat more than 7 of the swedish fish i alloted myself for a snack after dinner 



lovealldisney said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend!!  Well today is my hubby's and mine 18th wedding aniversary! My hubby and I meet in highschool.  We were laughing yesterday we were going through old photo's of our highschool years and how thin we were!  I don't think we will ever be that thin again!
> 
> So what did we do! We bought a new car!  Well not new, new car. Newerish new car! I am so excited we pick it up tonight!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Congrats..on both!! 

So i made a resolve to be good this week and use Sparkpeople to the fullest and journal everything this week. I am also going to be sure to go to the gym at least 4 times between now and Friday ( sat-sun we will be in maine for a wedding..)...

Wendy..i like your "jeans motivator"...


----------



## UtahMama

LMO429 said:


> I think buying the jeans was a great motivating idea.  Have you tried to reassess why you are so hungry in the evening?  Do you eat a full breakfast...I find that if I eat every 3 or 4 hours I am less likely to be very hungry in the evening.  I know speaking for myself if I am eating in the evening it has more to do with boredom than the fact I am truly hungry.  I find sometimes just chewing a stick of gum may help subside my cravings



I think I'm just bored. I eat frequently during the day and am never "starving" or deprived feeling. Head hunger? I DO workout in the early evenings because that's the only time of day available. I think after I work out I DO feel hungry and need to save a non-carb/bread snack for that time. I'm loaded with healthy things to reach for JUST IN CASE. 

GUM is really a great idea that does work! Busy mouth?  





lovealldisney said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend!!  Well today is my hubby's and mine 18th wedding aniversary! My hubby and I meet in highschool.  We were laughing yesterday we were going through old photo's of our highschool years and how thin we were!  I don't think we will ever be that thin again!
> 
> So what did we do! We bought a new car!  Well not new, new car. Newerish new car! I am so excited we pick it up tonight!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Happy Anniversary!!!! 
What kind of car did you buy? How exciting!!!! 

Don't you love going through old skinny pictures? UGH!



MA pigletfan said:


> same here!! i was so bored yesterday it took alot of willpower to not eat more than 7 of the swedish fish i alloted myself for a snack after dinner
> 
> 
> Congrats..on both!!
> 
> So i made a resolve to be good this week and use Sparkpeople to the fullest and journal everything this week. I am also going to be sure to go to the gym at least 4 times between now and Friday ( sat-sun we will be in maine for a wedding..)...
> 
> Wendy..i like your "jeans motivator"...


Thank you!

Oooooh! I love Swedish fish (and all gummy candy). The sugar free kind isn't as good.  

Totally go to the gym, girlfriend!  
The scale will MOVE this week if you do! Which is what I'm telling myself too! 

THIS is my week for a pretty number! ((I hope!!!))


----------



## LMO429

UtahMama said:


> I think I'm just bored. I eat frequently during the day and am never "starving" or deprived feeling. Head hunger? I DO workout in the early evenings because that's the only time of day available. I think after I work out I DO feel hungry and need to save a non-carb/bread snack for that time. I'm loaded with healthy things to reach for JUST IN CASE.
> 
> GUM is really a great idea that does work! Busy mouth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Anniversary!!!!
> What kind of car did you buy? How exciting!!!!
> 
> Don't you love going through old skinny pictures? UGH!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Oooooh! I love Swedish fish (and all gummy candy). The sugar free kind isn't as good.
> 
> Totally go to the gym, girlfriend!
> The scale will MOVE this week if you do! Which is what I'm telling myself too!
> 
> THIS is my week for a pretty number! ((I hope!!!))



Gum works for me especially when I quit smoking 2 years ago, it also helps when I want to mindless eat. Its def not a cure all but a distraction for sure. Orbit gum I find to be the best for flavor that lasts the longest.

the other thing that works for me is literally locking myself in the bedroom when i get the urge to eat at night, i think its called mindless eating you are not truly hungry but its just something to do while you watch tv.  I find going on the computer is a good distraction for me, if you are busy typing on the dis you dont have your hands free to put food in my mouth


----------



## lovealldisney

> Happy Anniversary!!!!
> What kind of car did you buy? How exciting!!!!
> 
> Don't you love going through old skinny pictures? UGH!





Thanks UM! We bought a Ford Freestyle, it's now named the Taurus X. I love it! 


Ok I was talking to my Hubby yesterday about our 20th anniversary and that we are taking a trip of some sorts and it will be 2 weeks. I have been saving for the last year and we been going back and for where to go. Europe?? or Out East??

Well you have to know that hubby is not a huge Disney fan, he'll go just to please me. ( I blame his parents for not taking him as a child ) I also thought that when we went last August that would be it for Disney trips for a long time. Well he suggested yesterday that we hold off Europe until he retires ( he can retire at 48!) and then we could do 3 weeks and really see what we want to see and not feel rushed. Well he came to me yesterday and said well you know that Matt (our son) will be graduating high school and Allie (our daughter) will be getting confirmed and graduating 8th grade. We could take a family trip, to celebrate. What would you think about going to Disney again? I was speechless! (inside I was doing this     ) Could this be true? He wants to go back to Disney???? He wants to go part of the time to Disney, (and check out the other parks out side of Disney ) and spend some time on the coast. This was his idea I made no suggestions on Florida or Disney what so ever!! 

He also suggested taking a trip out east with the kids. We have been before and really like it there to. So now we need to decide where to go! I of course am leaning toward Disney but we shall see in time what we want to do. I am so freaking out about this! Now if we could just plan two weeks a Disney how awesome would that be!


----------



## LMO429

Peeps so sad today weather forecast is RAIN RAIN RAIN for Saturday! please send pixie dust for good weather on saturday!


----------



## DisneyObsession

Hi All!

I have finally gotten on the internet here, so I wanted to say a quick hello! 

It has been a great trip so far and the weather has been hot and humid. However we had rain yesterday at MK and today is less humid! Yeah!!!!  

Had a great "Peep Meet" with Lynda! We met near Yak & Yeti in AK. She & Josh are such a great couple and my DH & I had a good time. Here is a pic:






OK...off to get ready to go to Hollywood Studios today and MHSSHP tonight!


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> Peeps so sad today weather forecast is RAIN RAIN RAIN for Saturday! please send pixie dust for good weather on saturday!


   



DisneyObsession said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I have finally gotten on the internet here, so I wanted to say a quick hello!
> 
> It has been a great trip so far and the weather has been hot and humid. However we had rain yesterday at MK and today is less humid! Yeah!!!!
> 
> Had a great "Peep Meet" with Lynda! We met near Yak & Yeti in AK. She & Josh are such a great couple and my DH & I had a good time. Here is a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK...off to get ready to go to Hollywood Studios today and MHSSHP tonight!



super cute picture!!!! glad you are having such a good time!


----------



## MA pigletfan

OH NO...i killed the thread!!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

DisneyObsession said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I have finally gotten on the internet here, so I wanted to say a quick hello!
> 
> It has been a great trip so far and the weather has been hot and humid. However we had rain yesterday at MK and today is less humid! Yeah!!!!
> 
> Had a great "Peep Meet" with Lynda! We met near Yak & Yeti in AK. She & Josh are such a great couple and my DH & I had a good time. Here is a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK...off to get ready to go to Hollywood Studios today and MHSSHP tonight!



Awesome! I totally know they are the BESTEST!   


Lynda??? Where'd ya get the new husband??? LOOK at how skinny he's gotten!!!! Way to go, Pretty Pretty Princess!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

MA pigletfan said:


> OH NO...i killed the thread!!!!!



It's just slow around here I guess.

I hope it's not anything to worry about    

What can we do to spark things up around here, PEEPS????

We can start a recipe journal scrapbook exchange?

LOL!!!!!! (OUCH!!!)


----------



## dwheatl

lovealldisney said:


> Thanks UM! We bought a Ford Freestyle, it's now named the Taurus X. I love it!
> 
> Ok I was talking to my Hubby yesterday about our 20th anniversary and that we are taking a trip of some sorts and it will be 2 weeks. I have been saving for the last year and we been going back and for where to go. Europe?? or Out East??
> 
> Well you have to know that hubby is not a huge Disney fan, he'll go just to please me. ( I blame his parents for not taking him as a child ) I also thought that when we went last August that would be it for Disney trips for a long time. Well he suggested yesterday that we hold off Europe until he retires ( he can retire at 48!) and then we could do 3 weeks and really see what we want to see and not feel rushed. Well he came to me yesterday and said well you know that Matt (our son) will be graduating high school and Allie (our daughter) will be getting confirmed and graduating 8th grade. We could take a family trip, to celebrate. What would you think about going to Disney again? I was speechless! (inside I was doing this     ) Could this be true? He wants to go back to Disney???? He wants to go part of the time to Disney, (and check out the other parks out side of Disney ) and spend some time on the coast. This was his idea I made no suggestions on Florida or Disney what so ever!!
> 
> He also suggested taking a trip out east with the kids. We have been before and really like it there to. So now we need to decide where to go! I of course am leaning toward Disney but we shall see in time what we want to do. I am so freaking out about this! Now if we could just plan two weeks a Disney how awesome would that be!



Congrats on the anniversary, car, and Disney-minded DH. Good luck w/that!

LMO, wishing you good weather.

I'm Dis'ing from the exercise bike again. I have to, because I ate terribly on our weekend retreat (like ridiculously bad), and a jar of jalapeno nacho sauce followed me home. I am measuring and counting the calories, but I still know it was not the best choice. It is just so salty good! So here I am, pedaling away. (couldn't find a bike, but the cheese could be causing an "exhaust" problem).


----------



## punkin413

it has been slow here but i'm still here....just lurking away!  i'm just super busy with work right now so i don't have time to reply to everyone and i always feel guilty about that.   plus i have family drama, but that's a norm for me.  i think DH and i are the only normal ones in both our families!

if you're bored, go read my current TR......it's lots of fun!!!!!  i just posted an update that includes hockeykat and the adventurer's club.  FUN! FUN! FUN, I TELL YOU!!!


----------



## dwheatl

Came back to say, I dumped the rest of the nacho sauce down the garbage disposal. The calories weren't too awful, but 70% of them were fat, and there were 480 mg of sodium in 2 tablespoons.  I'm drinking water like crazy to flush it out.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Goodness, am I the first one to post here today?  Sure looks like it.  It certainly has been a lot less chatty here than normal.  Although, I shouldn't talk since I've never been one of the big contributors to the conversations.  So let's see, what can I talk about?

My wife made one of the only things this weekend where I prefer her version over my mom's - lasagna.  It was yummy, almost too yummy.  I think I over indulged because I was up slightly this morning from last Friday.  Nothing too drastic, and I'm still easily in the 150's; but still disappointing none-the-less.

Tomorrow night our little town is having their 2nd annual "Date Nite" (I think they intentionally spelled night "nite" for dramatic purposes); they'll be offering free carriage rides around town, pictures in the park, the local flower shop will be selling roses in the street, local restaurants will be having dinner specials, other businesses will have things like a chocolate fountain and free sweets.  So I think I'll be weighing myself tomorrow morning just in case we decide to take advantage of one of the dinner specials or the yummy free treats tomorrow night.  Of course, this will do nothing to get me to my Halloween goal.  Speaking of which, here are last week's numbers...






Is anybody watching Biggest Loser this season?  I'm pulling for the yellow team, because quite frankly this is a life or death situation for the dad; and I guess I'm a bit of a sucker for that type of story.

Gotta run.  Have a great day everybody!


----------



## mommaU4

dwheatl said:


> Came back to say, I dumped the rest of the nacho sauce down the garbage disposal. The calories weren't too awful, but 70% of them were fat, and there were 480 mg of sodium in 2 tablespoons.  I'm drinking water like crazy to flush it out.


Good for you!! I've had to do that with food sometimes. I hate to waste it, but it's just not worth it and if I keep it around, I'll eat it. So I've thrown stuff out or put it into the garbage disposal. 





WI_DisneyFan said:


> Is anybody watching Biggest Loser this season?  I'm pulling for the yellow team, because quite frankly this is a life or death situation for the dad; and I guess I'm a bit of a sucker for that type of story.
> 
> Gotta run.  Have a great day everybody!


I am!! For the first time ever. I love it. Not sure why I never watched it before. 
Oh wait, I know. I was too busy stuffing my face and honestly the last thing I wanted to see was others doing what I knew I was supposed to be doing.  

But I am loving it so far. I'm also rooting for the yellow team. Colleen (the daughter, I think that's her name) kicked butt on that challenge! She did awesome for having to do it ALL herself. I was so impressed. 

Anyway, have fun on your Date Nite. 





And I hope everyone else is doing great and having a good healthy week!!!


----------



## missnarwhale

I caught up! I've had the craziest week/weekend/week. I've been eating absolutely terribly. I have no idea what has come over me. But I'm back on track today. I watched Biggest Loser last night for the first time ever! Talk about motivation! It really gives you a kick in the butt. I wish I could wear a shirt with my weight loss goals on it. I have a feeling my classmates will think I'm even weirder than they already do. I have class on Tuesday nights though, and don't know if I'll be able to catch it again. Maybe I'll record it? Old-school on a VHS tape! 

Looks like I missed a Birthday! and dentist appointments! and wedding countdowns! and puppy talk! and anniversaries! and weigh in! I was +.5 last week, and I'm sure I'll be worse this week. I can't believe it was only that much, I have been a fast food queen the last few weeks. 

Last weekend I was at a joint bachelor/bachelorette party, and they had pre-ordered all kinds of food, and there was NOTHING that was good for you. It was all creamy pasta (not that I'm really complaining!). The party was at a comedy club. We had dinner, saw the comics, then went to the bar downstairs for drinks and what not. But the bride and groom's parents and extended family were there! Does anyone else find this totally weird? And the bride made the groom be the DD for everyone else, even though I offered! It was the strangest thing. 

I'm so jealous of everyone who is in Disney! Last night I was out with some of my friends. One of their sister's was in town from Australia. She is going down to FL to visit her other sister (are you following?) on Friday. She just mentions, nonchalantly that she will be in Disney this weekend, and I was like, "WHAT! This Friday? And you kept it inside this whoooole night?!" Apparently she wasn't as excited as I was for her, and it is going to be her first time! I think I made her realize how much fun she's going to have. Then my boyfriend found out that she was going and he freaked out as well. I think she's a little nervous now!

We did end up bringing home our kitten the other day! If I knew how to post pictures I'd put one up here. He is the cutest thing I've ever seen, even if he does go to the bathroom everywhere, especially hard to reach places. 

Anyway! I'll stop the novel now. I hope everyone is well! And that we all continue to do well, or hop right back on if you've fallen off like me! 

Also, can Fall come a bit quicker? I'm tired of sweating!


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps!

Sorry I have been not posting as much. The wedding is on Saturday I have to admit my excitement is being overshadowed by my stressing of the weather. The weather here thurs and fri is very rainy and sat they are forecasting rain as well we are hopeful that the rain will subside in the evening because the ceremony is not until 6pm. We are disappointed because we purposely picked sept for milder weather and a noreaster/tropical storm is slated to hit nyc  

All my stress is having an effect on me this morning I weighed in at 125 pounds i lost 3 pounds in less than a week the weird thing is I am eating.

looking forward to a sunny honeymoon!


i hope all the peeps are doing well i have to catch up on the thread...


----------



## punkin413

LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> Sorry I have been not posting as much. The wedding is on Saturday I have to admit my excitement is being overshadowed by my stressing of the weather. The weather here thurs and fri is very rainy and sat they are forecasting rain as well we are hopeful that the rain will subside in the evening because the ceremony is not until 6pm. We are disappointed because we purposely picked sept for milder weather and a noreaster/tropical storm is slated to hit nyc
> 
> All my stress is having an effect on me this morning I weighed in at 125 pounds i lost 3 pounds in less than a week the weird thing is I am eating.
> 
> looking forward to a sunny honeymoon!
> 
> 
> i hope all the peeps are doing well i have to catch up on the thread...



you may have already said this but do you have an alternate plan for rain?  i will keep my fingers crossed for you for clear skies!  well, even cloudy skies would be fine......just no rain!

you hit my goal weight today.


----------



## punkin413

UtahMama said:


> What can we do to spark things up around here, PEEPS????



how about we re-introduce ourselves and answer some questions?  i sat through the most tedious deposition in the history of the world today, so i need some fun.  i'll go first!

here's the "rules."  answer the questions below.  post a picture of yourself.  that's it!     if you've lost any weight since you've been here, post a "before" picture too.  or several "during" pictures if you wish.  those are always interesting to look at to see the progress!  oh, and feel free to ask more questions if you want to!

name:  dawn
how long have you been a peep?  since march 2007
what you "do":  i'm a court reporter
kids?  nope, not yet!  hoping to start procreating within the next two years.
favorite junk food:  anything mexican!
favorite healthy food:  grapes and most veggies
tip you'd like to share with everyone:  water, water, water.  diet drinks aren't good for you and will cause your weight loss to stall.  think of your exercise time as your "me" time.  oh, and give yourself a break from dieting every now and then or you'll go nuts and fall of the wagon....hard!

and of course we have to talk about what brings us together in the first place!
favorite disney park:  magic kingdom at WDW
favorite disney ride:  it's a tie between tower of terror and expedition everest
favorite disney show:  beauty and the beast live on stage
favorite disney resort:  i've only stayed at POP, OKW and SSR.  so far SSR is my fav.  of the resorts i've visited my favorite is WL.
favorite disney TS:  it's a tie again between narcoossee's and kona cafe.
favorite disney CS:  wolfgang puck express and casey's.
favorite disney movie:   well, i have about 5:  peter pan, alice in wonderland, beauty & the beast, aladdin and lady & the tramp

here's my "before" picture.  this is in october of 2006, me probably at my heaviest.  i'm guessing probably around 165-170 pounds.   keep in mind that i'm 5'3".






i have a lot of "during" pictures!  i just think it's cool to see the progress.

this is february 2007, right before i became a peep.  i probably weighed around 160 here.  i'm on the left.






you can see the "peepage" helped!  this is in may of 2007 and i weighed about 145-150 pounds here.






this is november 2007.  i hovered between 132-137 from august to december and this was during that time period.  i'm on the left.






this is february 2008 and this is when i finally reached my goal of 130 pounds!  






and this is my "current" picture, taken 3 weeks ago.  i have gained a few pounds back (136 right now) and i've set a new goal for myself of 125 pounds.   i'm on the right.


----------



## abish19

Dawn - As always, HUGELY motivational pictures!  You are lovely - you have a great smile!

On that note...I'm going for a walk!  Who cares if it's 10pm?  I live in a safe place and I'll carry a cell phone.  I'm going to WDW in 122 days and by gosh and by golly, I WILL be in better shape!

Have a great night everybody!


----------



## mommaU4

punkin413 said:


> how about we re-introduce ourselves and answer some questions?  i sat through the most tedious deposition in the history of the world today, so i need some fun.  i'll go first!
> 
> here's the "rules."  answer the questions below.  post a picture of yourself.  that's it!     if you've lost any weight since you've been here, post a "before" picture too.  or several "during" pictures if you wish.  those are always interesting to look at to see the progress!  oh, and feel free to ask more questions if you want to!


Ooooh, I wanna play! Also this will keep me busy because I am seriously craving something bad for me right now. BTW, you look great!!  



Name:  Beth

How long have you been a peep? Umm, not long. A few weeks I think. But it's been great so far and helped a lot.  

What you "do": SAHM

Kids?  Yep, four. My son is 13, daughter is 11, and twin girls who are 8. 

Favorite junk food: Mexican or Italian, yum!

Favorite healthy food:  Most fruits

Tip you'd like to share with everyone: Planning my meals out the day before. That has helped so much. When I am hungry I can walk in the kitchen, look at my menu and just prepare it without having to stand there starving in front of the fridge and cupboards. It's just a lot easier for me and makes me less likely to cheat. 

Favorite Disney park: Although I've been to Disneyworld a few times, I'm on the West Coast, so I'm going to go with Disneyland. 

Favorite Disney ride:  Pirates, Haunted Mansion, Soarin

Favorite Disney show:  Aladdin at California Adventure

Favorite Disney resort:  I've stayed at Coronado Springs at WDW but wasn't too thrilled with it. Other then that, at DL and WDW, I've always stayed off site. 

Favorite Disney TS:  At DL I'd say Carnation Cafe. 
At WDW there are too many to choose from! LOL

Favorite Disney CS:  I love the corn dogs at DL.  They are the best ever!! So bad, yet sooooo good. 

Favorite Disney movie:  Hmmm, I like anything with the Princesses......Beauty and the Beast, Little Mermaid, etc.


Pics huh? Well....ok. 

I'm still a work in progress with a long way to go. I've only lost 35 pounds so you can't really tell, but I'll post some anyway. I plan to lose 60 more so you'll be able to tell then. But here's what I've got so far. 

The first pic was from DL last October. I hate it! It was hot and I was a sweaty mess. LOL The second one was taken in August. 









This first one was taken last winter at California Adventure. And the second one was also from August. 









Well, there ya have it. Like I said, you can't really tell.  But I'll get there. 

Ok, who's next?????


----------



## dwheatl

I'll play. 

Name: Danielle

How long have you been a peep? Embarrassing fact - I joined the same time as Dawn, and I'm up 2 lbs since March 2007. However, I am down 40 lbs. from my highest non-PG weight, and 60 lbs. from my highest ever weight. So, to me, that's not so bad. Not so great, though, either.

What you "do": Kindergarten teacher. It rocks!

Kids? Yep, 2. My son is 20, daughter is 18

Favorite junk food: Mexican, Italian, Chinese, or ice cream (hence, the weight problems)

Favorite healthy food: Most fruits

Tip you'd like to share with everyone: Write down what you eat. It really keeps you accountable. A quote I love is, "choosing to ignore the facts doesn't change the facts." I do much better when I remember that.

Favorite Disney park: Although I've been to Disneyworld a few times, I'm on the West Coast, so I'm going to go with Disneyland.

Favorite Disney ride: Pirates, Space Mtn (both at DL)
Favorite Disney show: Fantasmic at DL, Festival of the Lion King at AK
Favorite Disney resort: We always stay at the Dolphin at WDW because we get the teacher discount. I like to be near Epcot/DHS. At DL, we usually stay offsite.

Favorite Disney TS: Cafe Orleans

Favorite Disney CS: Pizza Port

Favorite Disney movie: Hmmm, so many! Pinocchio, Aladdin, Toy story, and oddly enough, A Goofy Movie. The kids and I watched that 1000 times when they were little, and it always reminds me of my dad


----------



## dwheatl

I forgot. I love everyone's pictures, and here's mine.





I'm the one who isn't Alice (s much as I wanted to be).





Here's me and my booty.


----------



## LMO429

Name: Lauren

How long have you been a peep? I think since January 2008 been on the Disboards since March 2007

What you "do": use to work on The New York Stock Exchange, now I am going back to graduate school for my Childhood 1-6 teaching degree

Kids? NONE

Favorite junk food: Pizza and Dumplings

Favorite healthy food: Sushi, Fruit

Tip you'd like to share with everyone: It took me a long time to lose my all or nothing attitude, just because I had a M&M doesnt mean I failed so I might as well eat the whole bag and start again tomorrow.  It's a lifestyle change not a diet, diets fail!  If you are good 90% of the time and cheat here and there its OK! just be consistent and the positive things you do for your body WILL pay off you just have to stick to it.  I also feel it is important to use weights. I use to be the cardio queen I would do hours and hours of cardio and my weight would not budge, I started doing weights using such workouts as Jillian Michaels and Barry Boot Camp and the weight and inches started to melt off. Also take your measurements the scale isnt the only reliable way to measure your progress.  You might not be losing weight but you are gaining muscle and losing inches

Favorite Disney park: Magic Kindgom

Favorite Disney ride: Philharmagic, TOT and Dinosaur

Favorite Disney show: WISHES and the Fireworks at the Pirate and Princess Party (I know not really a show)

Favorite Disney resort: BEACH CLUB

Favorite Disney TS: Teppan Edo, Chefs De France, Spoodles, and San Angel Inn 

Favorite Disney CS: Love Dole Whips

Favorite Disney movie: Snow White

Here is my B4 Pic I think I was close to 160 in the following 2 pictures these were taken sometime in December 2007






Here are Pics I weigh about 128 to 130 pounds in these pictures taken in August 2008
















This picture was taken yesterday I weighed 125 pounds


----------



## mommaU4

LMO429 said:


> It took me a long time to lose my all or nothing attitude, just because I had a M&M doesnt mean I failed so I might as well eat the whole bag and start again tomorrow.  It's a lifestyle change not a diet, diets fail!  If you are good 90% of the time and cheat here and there its OK! just be consistent and the positive things you do for your body WILL pay off you just have to stick to it.


I LOVE this! It's so true!  


Great pics so far everyone!! You all look so good!


----------



## DisneyLaura

DisneyObsession said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I have finally gotten on the internet here, so I wanted to say a quick hello!
> 
> It has been a great trip so far and the weather has been hot and humid. However we had rain yesterday at MK and today is less humid! Yeah!!!!
> 
> Had a great "Peep Meet" with Lynda! We met near Yak & Yeti in AK. She & Josh are such a great couple and my DH & I had a good time. Here is a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK...off to get ready to go to Hollywood Studios today and MHSSHP tonight!



Hi Gayle.  You all look so cute and skinny.



punkin413 said:


> if you're bored, go read my current TR......it's lots of fun!!!!!  i just posted an update that includes hockeykat and the adventurer's club.  FUN! FUN! FUN, I TELL YOU!!!



I did read it yesterday and I'm having a lot of fun.



dwheatl said:


> Came back to say, I dumped the rest of the nacho sauce down the garbage disposal. The calories weren't too awful, but 70% of them were fat, and there were 480 mg of sodium in 2 tablespoons.  I'm drinking water like crazy to flush it out.



Good girl



WI_DisneyFan said:


> Goodness, am I the first one to post here today?  Sure looks like it.  It certainly has been a lot less chatty here than normal.  Although, I shouldn't talk since I've never been one of the big contributors to the conversations.  So let's see, what can I talk about?
> 
> My wife made one of the only things this weekend where I prefer her version over my mom's - lasagna.  It was yummy, almost too yummy.  I think I over indulged because I was up slightly this morning from last Friday.  Nothing too drastic, and I'm still easily in the 150's; but still disappointing none-the-less.
> 
> Tomorrow night our little town is having their 2nd annual "Date Nite" (I think they intentionally spelled night "nite" for dramatic purposes); they'll be offering free carriage rides around town, pictures in the park, the local flower shop will be selling roses in the street, local restaurants will be having dinner specials, other businesses will have things like a chocolate fountain and free sweets.  So I think I'll be weighing myself tomorrow morning just in case we decide to take advantage of one of the dinner specials or the yummy free treats tomorrow night.  Of course, this will do nothing to get me to my Halloween goal.  Speaking of which, here are last week's numbers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anybody watching Biggest Loser this season?  I'm pulling for the yellow team, because quite frankly this is a life or death situation for the dad; and I guess I'm a bit of a sucker for that type of story.
> 
> Gotta run.  Have a great day everybody!



Hope you had fun on your "date nite".  I am watching the Biggest Loser as well.  I wanted to do that with my brother but I would miss my family too much, I know bad excuse but it's true.

Punkin - I am going to do your questionaire thing and post pictures of myself but I have to get the kiddo's ready for school.  I'll do it later on this afternoon.  Looks like a lot of fun and we can learn a lot about each other.


----------



## Wonders10

name:  Shannon
how long have you been a peep?  since jan/feb 2007
what you "do":  speech-language pathologist in the schools
kids?  no...someday though I hope
favorite junk food:  McD's and chocolate
favorite healthy food:  most anything by fiber one, bananas, sweet potatoes with spray butter
tip you'd like to share with everyone:  well I'm not really one to be giving the advice on this however, but I'll try to take my own advice.  Take things one meal at a time, one day at a time, whatever it takes to make the right choices

and of course we have to talk about what brings us together in the first place!
favorite disney park:  Tie between Epcot and MK.  MK is classic but Epcot is sentimental to me because I worked there
favorite disney ride:  Everest, Haunted Mansion, Rock N Roller Coaster, and PoC
favorite disney show:  illuminations
favorite disney resort:  Poly
favorite disney TS:  Yikes, I don't think I have one!  That's gonna have to change!
favorite disney CS:  tangierine cafe, columbia harbour house and casey's
favorite disney movie:   alice in wonderland, return to oz (yes it was made by disney)


I don't have any pictures to show because I'm at work so some other time for that.  Unfortunately I really haven't made or maintained any progress and I've actually gained some weight the past few months.  I've been doing well the past 2 weeks though and have lost a few lbs.  Slow and steady, right Aaron?  I'm taking it one meal at a time.  And I write everything down.  And I've cut way down on soda - both diet and regular.    

have a great day peeps!


----------



## lovealldisney

name: Wendy
how long have you been a peep? about 3 months
what you "do": Medical Coding
kids? Yes, 2 Matt 15 and Alison 12
favorite junk food: anything chocolate!!!
favorite healthy food: Yogurt, fresh strawberries and bannana's
tip you'd like to share with everyone: take one day at a time, and alow yourself at cheat day now and then. When you really want to eat something unhealthy think to yourself is this worth the extra calories and how long will I have to exercise to work this off!!


favorite disney park: MK of course I was there the first year it opened! I remember I was 4 and seeing the castle and was hooked ever since! My aunt bought me a hugh Minnie Mouse! 
favorite disney ride: Hmmmm.. this is hard, Haunted Mansion, Peter Pan, Space Mountian, Slpash Mountian, Ok really I love everything!! 
favorite disney show: illuminations
favorite disney resort: POFQ but I would love to stay at the Contemporary one day!
favorite disney TS: Le Cellier in Epcot
favorite disney CS: Electric Umbrella, Pop food court, Pecos Bills
favorite disney movie: I love love love Beauty and the Beast!!!!


I don't know how to post pictures! I know sad isn't it! If I can figure it out at home I will!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

mommaU4 said:


> I'm still a work in progress with a long way to go. I've only lost 35 pounds so you can't really tell, but I'll post some anyway. I plan to lose 60 more so you'll be able to tell then. But here's what I've got so far.


You're joking, right?  I can TOTALLY tell that you've lost 35 lbs!  You're looking great!



LMO429 said:


> Tip you'd like to share with everyone: It took me a long time to lose my all or nothing attitude, just because I had a M&M doesnt mean I failed so I might as well eat the whole bag and start again tomorrow.  It's a lifestyle change not a diet, diets fail!  If you are good 90% of the time and cheat here and there its OK! just be consistent and the positive things you do for your body WILL pay off you just have to stick to it.


You took the words right out of my mouth!  That is exactly what I was going to say.  The "lifestyle change vs. diet" thing is what finally helped me turn the corner.  Once I learned that I wasn't going to lose weight just by cutting out certain foods, but rather by permanently changing my eating habits, I was able to lose weight and keep it off.

All right, now about myself.  

name: Aaron
how long have you been a peep? since February-ish 2007
what you "do": I work with computers (computer programmer to be exact), but I hate computers.  Go figure.
kids? None, but we're discussing it.  I ain't getting any younger!
favorite junk food: Chocolate!!!
favorite healthy food: Carrots and apples (although, not together).  Plus, as an added bonus, I can share both of these with my doggy. 
tip you'd like to share with everyone: (I tend to get a bit long winded, so instead I'll just repost a list of things things that I learned that I first posted on here when I dropped below 200 lb.)

- I have discovered that there is no miracle cure. I've tried pills and shakes and everything imaginable over the past decade. But the only thing that has ever worked was eating smart and exercising.  (Basically it took a complete lifestyle change and not just a "diet".)
- I have realized that losing weight takes time. It has been said countless times, but it took me 30 years to gain this weight, so I'm not going to take it all off in a week. As has become my motto - "Slow and Steady Wins the Race".
- I have learned from past experiences that once you lose weight, you can't get complacent. If you ease up on the gas peddle just a bit, those lost pounds will start finding their way back to your body.
- I have discovered that I have a lot more willpower than I ever thought possible.
- I have learned what food does to me, both good and bad. So now whenever someone brings donuts or cookies or some other sweet treat into work, I just think "I can't believe people would do that to themselves" and just walk away instead of grabbing for the biggest one.
- I have learned that I don't need dessert to make a meal complete. I also don't have to get an appetizer every time I go out for dinner.
- I have rediscovered my love of cooking. It is something that I really enjoy doing, and it is also better for me. I control what goes into my food, which in turn gives me control over what goes in my mouth. 
- I have discovered that my weight does not define me. I used to think that everyone saw me as a big, lovable, jolly guy. And I was honestly a little afraid that if I lost weight, that would change. So I would tell myself that I'd probably always be heavy, so my only goal was to be "not as fat". But I now know that I'll be just as lovable and jolly, even if my belly doesn't jiggle like a bowl full of jelly.  (And at the same time, I'm also embarrassed to talk about my weight loss because I don't want that to define me, either.)
- I have learned that I really can't do it on my own. Despite my very independent nature, there are some things that are easier when you have some help.


and of course we have to talk about what brings us together in the first place!
favorite disney park: Magic Kingdom at Disney World
favorite disney ride: Tough call.  There are probably a 1/2 dozen at MK that I love, but if I had to pick just one I'd probably go with Space Mountain.  Although, basically any of the "classic" rides at MK would make the list; including but not limited to: Haunted Mansion, Pirates, TTA, Small World, etc.  Pretty much the ones that I remember riding as a kid.
favorite disney show: Does Carousel of Progress count?  If not, then I don't have an answer since I'm not a big "show" person.
favorite disney resort: The only one I've stayed at is the Contemporary, so I'll have to go with that.  
favorite disney TS: This is a tough one.  My wife is a very picky eater, so we are limited on where we eat.  That means no place that serves anything even remotely out of the ordinary.  But we seem to like Tony's Town Square, although I did have a pretty good meal at the Plaza Restaurant last time.  
favorite disney CS: Sommerfest in the German pavilion in Epcot.  I love German food!
favorite disney movie: That's a easy one.  The Lion King is in my top-3 favorite movies of all time (right up there with The Godfather).

And now my weight progression...






(I really need to take a new "current" picture, because I am really embarassed to have that picture with me in my plain white Hanes t-shirt.  What was I thinking???)

I'm about 7 pounds lighter now than I was in the last picture (I was 157.6 this morning), but I don't think my appearance has changed at all.


----------



## mommaU4

WI_DisneyFan said:


> You're joking, right?  I can TOTALLY tell that you've lost 35 lbs!  You're looking great!
> 
> 
> So now whenever someone brings donuts or cookies or some other sweet treat into work, I just think "I can't believe people would do that to themselves" and just walk away instead of grabbing for the biggest one.
> - I have learned that I don't need dessert to make a meal complete.


Thank you, that's nice of you to say.  You've done so great too! Really inspiring.  

As for the cookies, donuts and sweets in general I still struggle with that. I think I will always have a sweet tooth. 

My two problems have always been that I like food with lots of flavor and spice, like Mexican food, but I'm learning ways to work around that. And I love that salsa has so few calories so I can still add it to certain things. 

But, the other problem has been that I really crave something sweet now and then. I just don't think I'll ever get beyond that.  So for now, I'm just trying to curb it. I'll have a 60 calorie pudding for dessert, or a 40 calorie fudgesicle. But I still feel that need to have something sweet.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

mommaU4 said:


> But, the other problem has been that I really crave something sweet now and then. I just don't think I'll ever get beyond that.  So for now, I'm just trying to curb it. I'll have a 60 calorie pudding for dessert, or a 40 calorie fudgesicle. But I still feel that need to have something sweet.


I can absolutly relate. The funny thing is, even though I said that I don't need dessert, I still find myself 9 times out of 10 wanting something.  So exactly as you said, I have a 60-calorie pudding or some other "light" sweet for dessert.  I guess I look at it as a treat for being so good all day.


----------



## lovealldisney

WI_DisneyFan said:


> I can absolutly relate. The funny thing is, even though I said that I don't need dessert, I still find myself 9 times out of 10 wanting something.  So exactly as you said, I have a 60-calorie pudding or some other "light" sweet for dessert.  I guess I look at it as a treat for being so good all day.



Have you tried chewing gum? I find that I crave something sweet right after I eat lunch or dinner. I find that chewing a strong minty gum helps, it gives me that sensation I just brushed my teeth and I don't want to eat anything to mess that up. Do you know what I mean?


----------



## UGABelle

Hi Everyone! 

I know there's not a formal "can I join?" process, but I've been lurking for a little while and think what you all are doing is great!  I really admire how everyone supports and encourages each other, and it really seems to be working 

So, I guess what I'm saying is...can I join?


----------



## mommaU4

WI_DisneyFan said:


> I can absolutly relate. The funny thing is, even though I said that I don't need dessert, I still find myself 9 times out of 10 wanting something.  So exactly as you said, I have a 60-calorie pudding or some other "light" sweet for dessert.  I guess I look at it as a treat for being so good all day.


Also there are so many companies now who are making some of their best selling items in 100 calorie packs, so that seems to help too. At least it gives us more choices. 




lovealldisney said:


> Have you tried chewing gum? I find that I crave something sweet right after I eat lunch or dinner. I find that chewing a strong minty gum helps, it gives me that sensation I just brushed my teeth and I don't want to eat anything to mess that up. Do you know what I mean?


I've tried that. It works sometimes. Also in addition the minty gum, I really like the Trident Splash Strawberry and Kiwi. It's sort of sweet, and sometimes does the trick for me. 

Whatever works right??  All these little tricks and tips we have to come up with to keep satisified without going over board. LOL


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

This is a nice idea!!

name: Sonya
how long have you been a peep? Couple of months
what you "do": Personal Assistant in Local Government. DULL
kids? Just two dogs, my little angels. My DH is getting broody though so watch this space!
favorite junk food: Chocolate, ribs, wings, pizza, fried chicken, brownies, chocolate (deserves 2 mentions)
favorite healthy food: That's a funny idea  .  . . !! Well OK, I am partial to a wedge of pineapple.
tip you'd like to share with everyone: I plan our weeks meals a week in advance, on a spreadsheet, so I don't forget my masterplan! Then I do my food shop on the internet and just order exactly what I need to make these meals (I cook everything fresh from scratch, to control what goes into them). This saves me money and calories as I'm not browsing round the actual shop picking up goodies!! I also try and stick to foods which are 5% fat or less. I know calorie counting is more popular (and I do that as well!) but the less fat there is in something, the less chance of it ending up on my hips!

favorite disney park: Magic Kingdom. Main Street in particular
favorite disney ride: Gotta be Dumbo! First ride I ever went on when I was 9 years old!! 
favorite disney show: Wishes
favorite disney resort: That I have stayed at - POFQ.  But ultimate dream is to stay at Contemporary, as whizzing through there on the monorail is my first ever Disney memory.
favorite disney TS: Beaches and Cream
favorite disney CS: Earl of Sandwich
favorite disney movie: Lady and the Tramp (Lady is the same as one of my dogs!!)

I don't think I have any "bigger" photo's left, I destroyed all evidence. I lost about 21lb two years ago for my wedding (DH lost almost 50 at the same time), have put 7 back on and am finding them completely impossible to lose again!!! Have only lost 1lb in the last couple of months, because as soon as I lose them I use that as an excuse to binge again.

This is me and DH a few weeks ago as a wedding, so 7lb up from where I want to be. You can see my chins!! Weight goes on my chins and thighs - gross!!! Can't hold them in like you can a tummy!!!






This is me at my thinnest - even after a week in Orlando - at our wedding! We got married at the Wedding pavillion in June 2006.






So there you are, nice to meet you all "properly"!!


----------



## UtahMama

punkin413 said:


> how about we re-introduce ourselves and answer some questions?
> 
> here's the "rules."  answer the questions below.  post a picture of yourself.  that's it!     if you've lost any weight since you've been here, post a "before" picture too.  or several "during" pictures if you wish.  those are always interesting to look at to see the progress!  oh, and feel free to ask more questions if you want to!



name:  Wendy
how long have you been a peep?  since the beginning!
what you "do":  I'm a SAHM who does daycare to help with the $$$...but am going back to school!
kids?  4 ages 19 years, 10 yrs, 8 yrs, and 4 yrs. (3 boys 1 girl)
favorite junk food:  nachos or french fries
favorite healthy food:  anything "clean" (not too processed) 
tip you'd like to share with everyone: I spent 20 years refusing to diet _with_ exercise. It used to work too, but as I've aged, I realize it's not possible to diet alone. TOTALLY IMPOSSIBLE to maintain your weight loss if you don't exercise. This I know because I did lose over 100 pounds and gained back 40. Now that 40 is slowly and sweetly coming off thanks mostly to my work out program! After losing that 100 pounds I was left with tons of un-toned muscles and saggy skin and was tired all the time...Now, I'm like a sculptor toning the areas I need toned. I actually have tons of energy and LOVE how smooth everything is becoming!

favorite disney park:  Disneyland (and I love World Showcase in EPCOT
favorite disney ride:  it's a tie between Tower of Terror and Expedition Everest (me too Dawn!)
favorite disney show:  Lion King (ugh, I also love Beauty and the Beast and Nemo!)
favorite disney resort:  Boardwalk and Poly AND Grand Californian!
favorite disney TS:  Boma's food, 50's Primetime's snark, WCC humor, Le Cellier's atmosphere
favorite disney CS:  Wolfgang Puck express and the corn dog place in Disneyland!
favorite disney movie:    Mary Poppins, all Pixar, all old school! (Like I could decide which ONE!)

113 pound loss before this thread (I'm 5'8")
278:





165:





Last April (uh, PERFECT for weigh-day eve!!!) 10 pounds ago 





No full body, but most current (NO, I do NOT regularly eat fried anything these days. This was a HUGE treat for me!!!)





Currently NO 2's in my number! and off and on 9's...I hate 9's GRRR! 8's are good! Hope you peeps have your decoder rings to figure out how much I weigh! OH! Size wise...from 28/30 (Lane Bryant) to size 9/10 in my after pic...back UP to 14's (Lane Bryant) now! 
16's in Lane Bryant are TOO big. 14's in SOME brands are too tight! Jeans are the devil!


----------



## mommaU4

UtahMama said:


> 113 pound loss before this thread (I'm 5'8")
> 278:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 165:


WOW!!! That is amazing!! And even though you say you've gained some, you still look fabulous. Very pretty. 

I am 5'9" and when I started this weight loss journey I weighed 263, so pretty close to what you were. And 160 is my final goal weight. (My current goal is just to get out of the 200's!!)
It was great to see your pics. They inspire me even more!


----------



## dwheatl

LMO429 said:


> Here is my B4 Pic I think I was close to 160 in the following 2 pictures these were taken sometime in December 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are Pics I weigh about 128 to 130 pounds in these pictures taken in August 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture was taken yesterday I weighed 125 pounds



Wow what a change. Looking good!


UGABelle said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I know there's not a formal "can I join?" process, but I've been lurking for a little while and think what you all are doing is great!  I really admire how everyone supports and encourages each other, and it really seems to be working
> 
> So, I guess what I'm saying is...can I join?



Welcome! Weigh in is Fridays, so if you want to make tomorrow your starting weight, that's good.

I had a total craving for a bacon, turkey, and avocado sandwich, so I came home and made one. Light, high fiber toast, 2 slices of bacon, 2 slices of turkey, 2 TB avocado. Total calories? 230! So much better than when I've gone to Togo's or Erik's. Their portion size is so huge. I didn't want a ton of this, I just craved the flavor and texture. Oh, and the sodium at home is much lower too. I'm still drinking the water, though, just to be sure. Don't want to mess with tomorrow's numbers.

DD and her friends are at the So You Think You Can Dance touring show right now. I'm just waiting for them to call to get picked up. I know we have a couple of fans here (right, Dawn?)

Speaking of dance, I know MammaU4 has seen this, but did anyone else see Dh's and my dance video? Here it is:  



http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/p0aCMILm5ZT9dYAl

It was quite the workout, I tell ya!


----------



## UtahMama

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> This is me at my thinnest - even after a week in Orlando - at our wedding! We got married at the Wedding pavillion in June 2006.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there you are, nice to meet you all "properly"!!



Ohhhh! I'd want THAT wedding! SO beautiful!

And it IS very nice to meet you!


----------



## LMO429

UtahMama said:


> name:  Wendy
> how long have you been a peep?  since the beginning!
> what you "do":  I'm a SAHM who does daycare to help with the $$$...but am going back to school!
> kids?  4 ages 19 years, 10 yrs, 8 yrs, and 4 yrs. (3 boys 1 girl)
> favorite junk food:  nachos or french fries
> favorite healthy food:  anything "clean" (not too processed)
> tip you'd like to share with everyone: I spent 20 years refusing to diet _with_ exercise. It used to work too, but as I've aged, I realize it's not possible to diet alone. TOTALLY IMPOSSIBLE to maintain your weight loss if you don't exercise. This I know because I did lose over 100 pounds and gained back 40. Now that 40 is slowly and sweetly coming off thanks mostly to my work out program! After losing that 100 pounds I was left with tons of un-toned muscles and saggy skin and was tired all the time...Now, I'm like a sculptor toning the areas I need toned. I actually have tons of energy and LOVE how smooth everything is becoming!
> 
> favorite disney park:  Disneyland (and I love World Showcase in EPCOT
> favorite disney ride:  it's a tie between Tower of Terror and Expedition Everest (me too Dawn!)
> favorite disney show:  Lion King (ugh, I also love Beauty and the Beast and Nemo!)
> favorite disney resort:  Boardwalk and Poly AND Grand Californian!
> favorite disney TS:  Boma's food, 50's Primetime's snark, WCC humor, Le Cellier's atmosphere
> favorite disney CS:  Wolfgang Puck express and the corn dog place in Disneyland!
> favorite disney movie:    Mary Poppins, all Pixar, all old school! (Like I could decide which ONE!)
> 
> 113 pound loss before this thread (I'm 5'8")
> 278:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 165:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last April (uh, PERFECT for weigh-day eve!!!) 10 pounds ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No full body, but most current (NO, I do NOT regularly eat fried anything these days. This was a HUGE treat for me!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently NO 2's in my number! and off and on 9's...I hate 9's GRRR! 8's are good! Hope you peeps have your decoder rings to figure out how much I weigh! OH! Size wise...from 28/30 (Lane Bryant) to size 9/10 in my after pic...back UP to 14's (Lane Bryant) now!
> 16's in Lane Bryant are TOO big. 14's in SOME brands are too tight! Jeans are the devil!



you look beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovealldisney

From one Wendy to another you look FABULOUS darling! WOW!
Oh that cake looks so good!





Ok Peeps I am down this week!  -1.4

Have a great day!


----------



## UtahMama

thanks for the compliments, y'all!  

Now, happy to report my "more cardio" paid off with a -3 loss this week  

I did drink lots more Green Tea too. That's _all_ I did differently  

Also in this last 2 weeks, here's my inches lost:
chest: -3/4" (hoping it's just "back-fat"  )
waist: -1 1/2" (YAY!)
hips: -1/4" (ironically worked on the most....now even bigger pear illusion!)
rt. thigh: -3/4" (and the left one too...which is good for balance  )
rt. arm: -1/2"


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps!

I'm down - 2 pounds!

The wedding is tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I can't believe it. and I am slowly accepting the weather there is nothign i can do about it


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> I'm down - 2 pounds!
> 
> The wedding is tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I can't believe it. and I am slowly accepting the weather there is nothign i can do about it



Lauren..have an awesome day tommorow..i hope it is even more amazing than you hope!
I hope to see you out in DL..i do have your itenerary..so be prepared for a stalker  ..just kidding..i will be on the lookout though!!! 
HAVE FUN IN MAUI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HockeyKat

LMO, I can't believe it is already here!!!  Wow does time fly.

You look totally amazing, and I am sure that your day will be wonderful!!   


I will comment on the rest and post my bio/pics later... 

Today is my start weight.   I am down about 6 lbs from 2 weeks ago and my highest weight since the spring, but still trying to get back to a good place.


----------



## punkin413

dwheatl said:


> DD and her friends are at the So You Think You Can Dance touring show right now. I'm just waiting for them to call to get picked up. I know we have a couple of fans here (right, Dawn?)
> 
> Speaking of dance, I know MammaU4 has seen this, but did anyone else see Dh's and my dance video? Here it is:
> 
> http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/p0aCMILm5ZT9dYAl
> 
> It was quite the workout, I tell ya!



yes, i am a huge SYTYCD fan!  ray and i thought about buying tickets but we never did.  let us know how it was!

i love the dance video!!!  i did one very similar to that with ray and i a little while back but it was on the scissor sisters' website.  so funny!

*lauren* - i can't believe your big day is tomorrow!!!!!  that's crazy.  i hope it goes as wonderfully as you've always dreamed and that the weather holds up for you!

i am - 2 pounds today!     i usually don't lose more than 1 a week so i'm stoked.

i love the pictures and the surveys.  keep them coming!!!


----------



## missnarwhale

I don't know how or why but i'm -1.5 for the week. 

Apparently Checkers, McDonalds, and Wendy's agrees with my diet? 

Last night I have a carton of Ben and Jerry's in my hand. What gives??


----------



## UGABelle

Well, today's my first day so I don't have any + or - to report

I have lost about 5 pounds in the past 5 weeks, which leaves me 12 or so left to lose until I'm at my goal weight. I am really trying to do this the right way so that I can keep the weight off.

I'll hopefully have something good to report next Friday!


----------



## UtahMama

missnarwhale said:


> I don't know how or why but i'm -1.5 for the week.
> 
> Apparently Checkers, McDonalds, and Wendy's agrees with my diet?
> 
> Last night I have a carton of Ben and Jerry's in my hand. What gives??


 
Ben & Jerry's! dare I ask what flavor?  I MISS ice cream!!!!!



UGABelle said:


> Well, today's my first day so I don't have any + or - to report
> 
> I have lost about 5 pounds in the past 5 weeks, which leaves me 12 or so left to lose until I'm at my goal weight. I am really trying to do this the right way so that I can keep the weight off.
> 
> I'll hopefully have something good to report next Friday!


Hey! a pound a week! Not too shabby! Good for you! The last 10 or so are extra hard for some reason. THEN you have to not go hog-wild and re-gain...UGH.. Good Luck! We're right here with ya!!!!


----------



## mommaU4

Down this week!!  

Last week was 224. This week is 221.4 for a loss of *-2.5 lbs*!

I'm so happy because this bring my total weight loss to 41.6 pounds and I can finally get my 40 lbs DIS banner.  


Congrats to all who lost or maintained!!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## MA pigletfan

Here is my survey 

name: Gina
how long have you been a peep? hmmm..i don't even know..a while now..at least over a year and 3 months...
what you "do": loan coordinator for a mortgage company
kids? nope 
favorite junk food: chippy things, cheesy things and sweets..
favorite healthy food: Apples, most veggies, laughing cow stuffs
tip you'd like to share with everyone: WATER!!!


favorite disney park: well i am going to DL for the first time VERY SOON (YAY!) but i would say MK because it has the best warm n fuzzy disney feel to it..and world showcase area of epcot because its so pretty 
favorite disney ride: Splash Mountain, philharmagic, dinosaur is a good time as well 
favorite disney show: Wishes fireworks and beauty and the beast
favorite disney resort: GF!!! and the poly ( hopefully the gCH will be up there too!)
favorite disney TS: Narcoossees and Kona
favorite disney CS: Casey's, The mexican CS in Epcot, 
favorite disney movie: beauty and the beast, WALL-E, Aristocats, Enchanted.the list goes on and on..


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Well I'm a samer and I am gutted!! Have been really good with food this week and have exercised most days!  I better go down next week or there will be trouble . . .!!!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

UtahMama said:


> Ohhhh! I'd want THAT wedding! SO beautiful!
> 
> And it IS very nice to meet you!



It was a lovely wedding, nicest day of my life! I sometimes dream of divorce just so I can get married there again . . . Let's not tell DH that one!!!!

I can't believe your before and after pictures  - you have done so well and you look BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## HockeyKat

Okay, I have time now...

name:  Kathryn (Kat)
how long have you been a peep?  since march 2007
what you "do":  Computer Programmer
kids?  No, and likely never.  Except the two that meow. 
favorite junk food:  Ripple chips and some kind of dip or queso
favorite healthy food:  ff spinach dip
tip you'd like to share with everyone:  Substitution and portion control.  If you can subsititute and still like the result (like cooking with a non-stick pan and some cooking spray instead of 120 cals per tbsp oil), then do.  But if you can't, like you want something non-substitutable like McD's fries, eat them, just count them in your daily intake.  Or save it for a splurge night.   Which, is tip #2.  Plan splurges into your month.   For me it is one night every 2-3 weeks to eat and drink whatever I want.  

favorite disney park:  Epcot at WDW
favorite disney ride:  RnR, Haunted Mansion
favorite disney show:  beauty and the beast live on stage
favorite disney resort:  BCV
favorite disney TS:  Narcoosee's
favorite disney CS:  wolfgang puck express 
favorite disney movie:   emperor's new groove

Here is my before/after (well, before is after about 15 lbs gone).  Oh, and FWIW, I am 5'8".  Starting weight was 218, "after" weight was about 170, lowest weight 160, in the pics below.





This is my lowest weight, which is about 10 lbs lighter than I am now (so above pic is just about current again):


----------



## LMO429

MA pigletfan said:


> Lauren..have an awesome day tommorow..i hope it is even more amazing than you hope!
> I hope to see you out in DL..i do have your itenerary..so be prepared for a stalker  ..just kidding..i will be on the lookout though!!!
> HAVE FUN IN MAUI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you everybody for the well wishes for the wedding tomorrow, my pity party about the weather being terrible is officially over and I am just ready and excited about the big day tomorrow. I officially finsihed all my errands and will just spend the rest of the night relaxing..i am so thankful i didnt plan the rehearsal dinner the night before the wedding I am glad I have nothing to do now for hte night except RELAX

MAPIGLETFAN...You know what i look like now see pictures from my before and after I would love to meet up pm me..i will have our computer in maui so if you figure out something closer for us to meet up let me know


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> Thank you everybody for the well wishes for the wedding tomorrow, my pity party about the weather being terrible is officially over and I am just ready and excited about the big day tomorrow. I officially finsihed all my errands and will just spend the rest of the night relaxing..i am so thankful i didnt plan the rehearsal dinner the night before the wedding I am glad I have nothing to do now for hte night except RELAX
> 
> MAPIGLETFAN...You know what i look like now see pictures from my before and after I would love to meet up pm me..i will have our computer in maui so if you figure out something closer for us to meet up let me know



absolutely! i would love to meet you IRL!! We will have our laptop with us as well...


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

LMO429 said:


> Thank you everybody for the well wishes for the wedding tomorrow, my pity party about the weather being terrible is officially over and I am just ready and excited about the big day tomorrow. I officially finsihed all my errands and will just spend the rest of the night relaxing..i am so thankful i didnt plan the rehearsal dinner the night before the wedding I am glad I have nothing to do now for hte night except RELAX



Have a great day!!!! Whatever the weather is like you will forget about it once you get that dress on!!!


----------



## UtahMama

mommaU4 said:


> Down this week!!
> 
> Last week was 224. This week is 221.4 for a loss of *-2.5 lbs*!
> 
> I'm so happy because this bring my total weight loss to 41.6 pounds and I can finally get my 40 lbs DIS banner.
> 
> 
> Congrats to all who lost or maintained!!! Keep it up!!!



PRETTY NEW RIBBON!!!!!
Congratulations!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

I'm *-0.5 lbs.* this week.   I'm finally back to being under 140.




lovealldisney said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend!!  Well today is my hubby's and mine 18th wedding aniversary! My hubby and I meet in highschool.  We were laughing yesterday we were going through old photo's of our highschool years and how thin we were!  I don't think we will ever be that thin again!
> 
> So what did we do! We bought a new car!  Well not new, new car. Newerish new car! I am so excited we pick it up tonight!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



_Happy late anniversary!_  



LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> I'm down - 2 pounds!
> 
> The wedding is tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I can't believe it. and I am slowly accepting the weather there is nothign i can do about it



_Best wishes for tomorrow and an early congrats!  Have a great time on your honeymoon._


----------



## UtahMama

LMO429 said:


> Thank you everybody for the well wishes for the wedding tomorrow, my pity party about the weather being terrible is officially over and I am just ready and excited about the big day tomorrow. I officially finsihed all my errands and will just spend the rest of the night relaxing..i am so thankful i didnt plan the rehearsal dinner the night before the wedding I am glad I have nothing to do now for hte night except RELAX



Yayyyy! Have fun and enjoy!

IF it rains, consider it good luck!


----------



## dwheatl

Up .8 To be honest, I'm relieved. when I got home from the retreat last weekend, I was up 3.8. 


punkin413 said:


> yes, i am a huge SYTYCD fan!  ray and i thought about buying tickets but we never did.  let us know how it was!


 they had a great time. They stayed after and got pics and autographs.



mommaU4 said:


> I'm so happy because this bring my total weight loss to 41.6 pounds and I can finally get my 40 lbs DIS banner.


  



Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> It was a lovely wedding, nicest day of my life! I sometimes dream of divorce just so I can get married there again . . . Let's not tell DH that one!!!!


 How about just renewing your vows. Divorce is pretty sucky.

LMO - You're in my thoughts and prayers for a wonderful day and a lifetime of happiness.


----------



## LMO429

Good Wedding Morning Peeps!!!

I can't believe the big day is here and how CALM I am.  Thank you again for all the well wishes! The weather is still very gross out but I am looking past it. I even slept last night from 8:30 - 7am only waking up twice for a half an hour so I am well rested.

I do not leave for my honeymoon until Monday Morning so I will try and get some pics up before I leave tomorrow

It is very cool to share this planning experience with all you peeps!!!!
xoxo
LAUREN


----------



## pixie dust 112

Have a wonderful day Lauren!!!!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Just looked here for the 1st time in along time....just haven't been into the lose weight thing...in a funk, but clothes are starting to get snug so   I'm baaaa-aaack!  Been reading your mini bios (thanks for puttin that up Dawn) and loving the before and after pictures.  Very inspiring peeps.  You won't get before and afters of me, because at one time I was down about 30 pounds (about 5 or 6 months after this thread was started by the beautiful and wonderful Wendy! ) but now I think I've gained back at least 20 of those.  So time to reweigh and recommit to the get healthy thing.  I'm sure I have to lose about 60 -70 pounds!  

Here is my mini bio:

name: Mary Lou
how long have you been a peep? since the beginning!  But I admit there have been some major lapses in my peepdom!
what you "do": I'm a lawyer.
kids:16 years (soon to be 17), 14 yrs, 12 yrs(soon to be 13) -all girls
favorite junk food: anything deep fried
favorite healthy food: hmmm...I'm sure I can come up with something..... ok broccoli - no really I like it!
tip you'd like o share with everyone: water with lemon and keeping track of what I eat...ok I have to restart those...when I was down the 30 pounds these 2 things were the key for me!

favorite disney park: EPCOT- I could wander around World Showcase forever...soooo relaxing
favorite disney ride: I love so many...but I admit it, my absolute favorite is It's a small World!
favorite disney show: Lion King 
favorite disney resort: Port Orleans Riverside, but I love the convenience of Boardwalk
Favorite TS restaurant: Spoodles
favorite disney CS: The Mexican Place at EPCOT
favorite disney movie: Beauty and the Beast and Parent Trap with Lindsay Lohan in her sweet and innocent days!


----------



## teruterubouzu

I just subscribed to this thread today. Hopefully it's ok to just leap in here like this. I've been wanting to lose weight for awhile, but the thing that pushed me to join this thread was a recent trip to WDW with my sister. I avoided photos as much as possible on this trip, even though I'd like to have the memories. I just didn't want to record a bunch of images of me at this weight. 

My goal now is to get back to my "fighting weight" by losing about 30 lbs. and hopefully get back some of the self esteem I've lost since I've put on the pounds. I don't have a real plan yet other than to start moving again and to quit eating so much unhealthy junk. I just ordered a scale from Amazon, so I guess I'll join the weigh-ins next Friday!

*Here is my mini-bio:*
*name:* Amy
*how long have you been a peep?* I just joined today.
*what you "do":* I work in interactive marketing.
*kids?* Maybe someday.
*favorite junk food:* french fries
*favorite healthy food:* I love celery and carrots. 
*tip you'd like to share with everyone:* Drink water and try to find some form of exercise that makes you happy and doesn't feel like work. I enjoy hula hooping.

*favorite disney park:* EPCOT
*favorite disney rides:* Big Thunder Mountain Railroad and Spaceship Earth
*favorite disney show:* I've only seen one -- Voyage of the Little Mermaid
*favorite disney resort:*  I only have one to pick from here too. I loved the Dolphin, but I'd love to stay at the Contemporary someday! 
*favorite disney TS:* I have never tried a table service restaurant at WDW. (I know! I'll have to correct that on my next trip)
*favorite disney CS:* Sunshine Seasons
*favorite disney movie:* There are so many that I love. The original Parent Trap is probably my favorite. As for animated films, I guess I'll just list the ones I watch over and over. Little Mermaid, Cinderella, Peter Pan, Beauty & the Beast, and the Rescuers. 

I hate how I look in this photo, but I'll share it because it's a fun memory. I'm the taller brunette (not wearing the fur).


----------



## pixie dust 112

Welcome Amy!  You are so cute, love that picture!


----------



## punkin413

welcome to the newbies!!!!  it's nice to have you here.  the more the merrier!!  and welcome back to some familiar faces.   

lauren - HAPPY WEDDING DAY!!!!!!!!!!     

thought i would share these for motivation.  anna (my best friend & fitness trainer) has been playing with the idea of starting some boot camps around our community (at schools, parks, etc.)  so she decided to do one in our subdivision last night for free just to experiment with it.  she had my hubby take some pictures of all of us so she could create some flyers with pictures.  well, it rained last night so she thought about cancelling it, then all these people showed up!  it was really encouraging to see so many people that were willing to work out, despite the bad weather.  luckily it just drizzled on us a few times, but it was a great time and we got a good workout!

it was actually chilly (very odd for september in georgia) when we first got out there and i was thinking.....i am NOT exercising in the cold rain and getting pnuemonia!  






but once we got going we all warmed up and it was fine.
















i told anna we looked like an old people's cheerleading squad in this picture!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Cool Dawn!  I love the old people cheerleading squad photo!


----------



## dwheatl

Welcome Amy, and Dawn, I love the photos. You go, girl.


pixie dust 112 said:


> Just looked here for the 1st time in along time....just haven't been into the lose weight thing...in a funk, but clothes are starting to get snug so   I'm baaaa-aaack!  Been reading your mini bios (thanks for puttin that up Dawn) and loving the before and after pictures.  Very inspiring peeps.  You won't get before and afters of me, because at one time I was down about 30 pounds (about 5 or 6 months after this thread was started by the beautiful and wonderful Wendy! ) but now I think I've gained back at least 20 of those.  So time to reweigh and recommit to the get healthy thing.  I'm sure I have to lose about 60 -70 pounds!
> 
> Here is my mini bio:
> 
> name: *May Lou*
> how long have you been a peep? since the beginning!  But I admit there have been some major lapses in my peepdom!
> what you "do": I'm a lawyer.
> kids:16 years (soon to be 17), 14 yrs, 12 yrs(soon to be 13) -all girls
> favorite junk food: anything deep fried
> favorite healthy food: hmmm...I'm sure I can come up with something..... ok broccoli - no really I like it!
> tip you'd like o share with everyone: water with lemon and keeping track of what I eat...ok I have to restart those...when I was down the 30 pounds these 2 things were the key for me!
> 
> favorite disney park: EPCOT- I could wander around World Showcase forever...soooo relaxing
> favorite disney ride: I love so many...but I admit it, my absolute favorite is It's a small World!
> favorite disney show: Lion King
> favorite disney resort: Port Orleans Riverside, but I love the convenience of Boardwalk
> Favorite TS restaurant: Spoodles
> favorite disney CS: The Mexican Place at EPCOT
> favorite disney movie: Beauty and the Beast and Parent Trap with Lindsay Lohan in her sweet and innocent days!



Good to see you back over here. Just one question: Are you peeping undercover, or am I not the only one to sometimes misspell my name?

LMO, wish I could trade weather with you. It's hot and dry here, and I have a cold. I'd love to be huddled under the covers on a rainy day, and you could have my sunshine and blue skies. It's just being wasted on me.


----------



## pixie dust 112

dwheatl said:


> Welcome Amy, and Dawn, I love the photos. You go, girl.
> 
> 
> Good to see you back over here. Just one question: Are you peeping undercover, or am I not the only one to sometimes misspell my name?
> 
> LMO, wish I could trade weather with you. It's hot and dry here, and I have a cold. I'd love to be huddled under the covers on a rainy day, and you could have my sunshine and blue skies. It's just being wasted on me.



Oops!  I'll go back and fix it!  Thanks Danielle, I was almost known forever more as May Lou!


----------



## dwheatl

I am going to save everyone a bunch of calories now. Beth already heard about this, but here it is for the rest of you.
DS just quit his job working at a movie theater. The day before he left, he found a couple of Mickey's cousins floating belly-up in the popcorn "butter". When he told his boss, the boss laughed and said, "I know."


----------



## pixie dust 112

dwheatl said:


> I am going to save everyone a bunch of calories now. Beth already heard about this, but here it is for the rest of you.
> DS just quit his job working at a movie theater. The day before he left, he found a couple of Mickey's cousins floating belly-up in the popcorn "butter". When he told his boss, the boss laughed and said, "I know."



OMG!


----------



## punkin413

dwheatl said:


> I am going to save everyone a bunch of calories now. Beth already heard about this, but here it is for the rest of you.
> DS just quit his job working at a movie theater. The day before he left, he found a couple of Mickey's cousins floating belly-up in the popcorn "butter". When he told his boss, the boss laughed and said, "I know."



ewwwwww.......that's disgusting.  no words for that.  other than i just ate dinner and now i'm feeling rather icky.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

OK, first of all, put me down for a *gain of 2.6 lbs *since my last weigh in please. (I'm OK with that since I've been to WDW and taken off a few of the lbs I gained already.) But I do have 9 lbs to lose for the Halloween challenge now so I have to get to work on that. 

I have many others things (photography-related) that I need to be working on, BUT...

I started reading _Twilight_ on the plane to Orlando, and... I cannot stop!!! I have finished it, and I was determined not to get the next book until I was caught up on other things, but DH wanted to go to the book store that night to get a travel guide for Cali for our November trip, so... yeah, I got it! This was Friday night. I finished the book this morning at 2am!!! He's taking me to the book store today to get the next one. I am obsessed!!! *Wendy*, can I please blame you? I bought the book in January for our never-happened flight to Cali then, and I didn't get around to reading it until now. I LOVE these books! But I have to do other things, and I am afraid I won't be able to until I finish the whole series! BTW, Edward makes my knees wobbly.

DH's first flight went wonderfully! He handled it really well. He even asked for the window seat on the way home and didn't take his meds on the flight home either! I was proud. We had a great time too. Not enough time, but all four parks, a Peep meet, MNSSHP, and two trips to The Adventurer's Club (for the last time). I'll post pics soon as I can.  

And here's my re-introduction...

name:  Lynda
how long have you been a peep?  since November 2006, I believe
what you "do":  I work in an HR office for a large clinic, doing the IT side of things. I also do portrait photography on the side. 
kids?  Not yet! 
favorite junk food:  Pizza and ice cream
favorite healthy food:  sushi and other seafood and fruit
tip you'd like to share with everyone:  LOTS of water, occasional cheat days, and nothing you can't keep doing long term because this is a lifestyle change, not a diet. I guess attitude has a great deal to do with it too. And take it one day at a time. Don't beat yourself up for mistakes. Keep peepin' on! 

and of course we have to talk about what brings us together in the first place!
favorite disney park:  Magic Kingdom! 
favorite disney ride:  This is difficult. Probably Tower of Terror, Pirates, or Haunted Mansion. 
favorite disney show:  Festival of the Lion King, Philharmagic
favorite disney resort:  Beach Club
favorite disney TS:  Narcoossee's
favorite disney CS:  Wolfgang Puck Express & Flametree BBQ 
favorite disney movie:   This is TOO hard! Lilo & Stitch, Meet the Robinsons, all the princess movies... I can't decide!

My before picture (at about 250 lbs) in November 2006.






During, at about 225 lbs, I think, in May 2007.






About the same, maybe 5 lbs lighter, in September 2007.






In May 2008, at about 198-ish - 52 lbs lost.






And now, just last week at WDW (about the same as May, weight-wise)


----------



## winkers

Lynda~ You look Fabulous!!!!


----------



## MA pigletfan

hey everyone!!!
YAY for Lauren..another married lady peep!!!  can't wait to see pictures...
WELCOME AMY !!

Everyone's before/during/after pics are so motivating..i absolutely have to push myself like crazy after this upcoming trip to the west coast ( WE LEAVE FRIDAY!!!!)..i definitely want to lose some significant weight before the holiday season ( would LOVE to lose 20 before Christmas and be down a full size)...I am getting Greg onboard too so hopefully that will help me. 

BUT before my lifestyle gets a real makeover...there is my vacation coming up! I should be starting a TR today..i am going to upload pics now..also we went to a wedding in Maine this weekend and i will share a few of those here as well...off to upload


----------



## UtahMama

punkin413 said:


> ewwwwww.......that's disgusting.  no words for that.  other than i just ate dinner and now i'm feeling rather icky.


I JUST went to the movies yesterday (saw "Eagle Eye"...GO SEE IT!!!!) and requested a little extra butter (I KNOW!!!) so THANKS! I was all kinds of excited to eat movie popcorn WITH butter too. I "saved up" for my treat (yet still feel guilty  )
Won't be doing extra butter ever again. My thick thighs thank you!


Disneyfreak92 said:


> I started reading _Twilight_ on the plane to Orlando, and... I cannot stop!!! I have finished it, and I was determined not to get the next book until I was caught up on other things, but DH wanted to go to the book store that night to get a travel guide for Cali for our November trip, so... yeah, I got it! This was Friday night. I finished the book this morning at 2am!!! He's taking me to the book store today to get the next one. I am obsessed!!! *Wendy*, can I please blame you? I bought the book in January for our never-happened flight to Cali then, and I didn't get around to reading it until now. I LOVE these books! But I have to do other things, and I am afraid I won't be able to until I finish the whole series! BTW, Edward makes my knees wobbly.


Do you know how many people have blamed me for that??? LOL!!
I always put in the disclaimer to clean your house first. And get plenty of easy quick meals for your family, because you AINT moving from that book till it's done!  

I am so inspired by your progress!
AND whats with the shrinking DH??? Tell him he's a Hottie from the Peeps!!!  

OK, off to the Gym!
I have a crock pot full of veggie turkey chili brewing too!!! SO healthy!


----------



## HockeyKat

dwheatl said:


> I am going to save everyone a bunch of calories now. Beth already heard about this, but here it is for the rest of you.
> DS just quit his job working at a movie theater. The day before he left, he found a couple of Mickey's cousins floating belly-up in the popcorn "butter". When he told his boss, the boss laughed and said, "I know."



OMG!!   

I am just twisted enough, though, that your description of it made me laugh.


Dawn, loved the boot camp pics.


I have been busy all weekend playing in an ice hockey tournament.   We lost all three of our games, but it was really fun.   However, 2 games yesterday and 1 today and I am SO sore.   


Hope everyone had a great weekend, and congrats to our newest married peep!


----------



## MA pigletfan

SELF PROMOTION...i started a Trip Report for our upcoming west coast trip! We leave this Friday


----------



## UtahMama

Gina!!!
I'm so excited (and a wee-tiny-bit jealous) of you staying at the Grand Californian! 
Sounds like a fabulous trip you've got planned!



Everyone-
  Desperate Housewives Season Premiere tonight!!!!  WOOO HOOO!
I will be in the mom-cave for that hour...NO one better bother me!


----------



## dwheatl

UtahMama said:


> Desperate Housewives Season Premiere tonight!!!!  WOOO HOOO!
> I will be in the mom-cave for that hour...NO one better bother me!



DVR is all set!

I treated myself today. I feel so crummy with this stupid hot-weather cold , I had my groceries delivered. And then they had a deal, if you bought 3 salad items, you got free delivery. So my treat didn't even cost anything.
And the great thing about grocery delivery? No temptation to throw tortilla chips into the cart.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

UtahMama said:


> I JUST went to the movies yesterday (saw "Eagle Eye"...GO SEE IT!!!!) and requested a little extra butter (I KNOW!!!) so THANKS! I was all kinds of excited to eat movie popcorn WITH butter too. I "saved up" for my treat (yet still feel guilty  )
> Won't be doing extra butter ever again. My thick thighs thank you!
> 
> Do you know how many people have blamed me for that??? LOL!!
> I always put in the disclaimer to clean your house first. And get plenty of easy quick meals for your family, because you AINT moving from that book till it's done!
> 
> I am so inspired by your progress!
> AND whats with the shrinking DH??? Tell him he's a Hottie from the Peeps!!!
> 
> OK, off to the Gym!
> I have a crock pot full of veggie turkey chili brewing too!!! SO healthy!



We went to see Eagle Eye last night too! SO good!  I always have my popcorn with no butter at the theater. Sometimes we add the seasonings they have, or if I've been really good, I might throw raisinettes in the bucket with the popcorn. Mmmmmm! 

We should SO talk about those books sometime Wendy! I am dying to talk to someone about them, and Josh is reading _Twilight_ now, but I know he won't feel the same way I do about it. And my friend Brandie (the one in the May 08 Disney pic I posted) will be reading them, but not sure how long it will be before she gets around to it. I feel like I've jumped on the bandwagon late, but at least I will have them all read before the movie comes out, which looks REALLY good! I got both _Eclipse_ and _Breaking Dawn _at the store today. And of course I've started _Eclipse_. I AM running a batch process on pictures while I'm reading though.  

I know! I forgot to say take a look at DH! He lost 70 lbs between the Sept 07 pic and the May 08 pic! Just amazing! I have a lot of reasons to be proud of him lately.  

Speaking of proud... have I mentioned lately how proud I am of you for going to the gym like you have been? I know working out was/is a hurdle for you (as it is for me), so I just wanted to say GO YOU!  


I did also organize my Disney pics today and worked on a few. (This was before we visited the book store, of course.  ) So I will soon be posting a few pics from our trip, including mine from my meet with Gayle and her DH, which was lovely! I only wish we had more time Gayle. It was great to meet you and your DH!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

I almost forgot to post my late congratulations to LMO! I can't wait to see the pictures! I am sure the wedding AND the bride were beautiful!


----------



## dwheatl

Hey, who had _Parent Trap_ on their list? I just happened upon the second half of the original. I love both versions.


----------



## pixie dust 112

Disneyfreak92 said:


> I'm OK with that since I've been to WDW and taken off a few of the lbs I gained already.) But I do have 9 lbs to lose for the Halloween challenge now so I have to get to work on that.


You can do it!  Your before and after pictures are always so inpirational.


winkers said:


> Lynda~ You look Fabulous!!!!


Hi WInkers


MA pigletfan said:


> Everyone's before/during/after pics are so motivating..i absolutely have to push myself like crazy after this upcoming trip to the west coast ( WE LEAVE FRIDAY!!!!)
> BUT before my lifestyle gets a real makeover...there is my vacation coming up! I should be starting a TR today..i am going to upload pics now..also we went to a wedding in Maine this weekend and i will share a few of those here as well...off to upload


Have a great trip!


UtahMama said:


> I JUST went to the movies yesterday (saw "Eagle Eye"...GO SEE IT!!!!)
> 
> OK, off to the Gym!
> I have a crock pot full of veggie turkey chili brewing too!!! SO healthy!


What is this movie about, I nver heard of it!  You're going to the gym?     


HockeyKat said:


> I have been busy all weekend playing in an ice hockey tournament.   We lost all three of our games, but it was really fun.   However, 2 games yesterday and 1 today and I am SO sore.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend, and congrats to our newest married peep!


Hurray for hockey!


UtahMama said:


> Everyone-
> Desperate Housewives Season Premiere tonight!!!!  WOOO HOOO!
> I will be in the mom-cave for that hour...NO one better bother me!


Watching it now!  


dwheatl said:


> DVR is all set!
> I treated myself today. I feel so crummy with this stupid hot-weather cold , I had my groceries delivered. And then they had a deal, if you bought 3 salad items, you got free delivery. So my treat didn't even cost anything.
> And the great thing about grocery delivery? No temptation to throw tortilla chips into the cart.


 Feel better!


----------



## pixie dust 112

dwheatl said:


> Hey, who had _Parent Trap_ on their list? I just happened upon the second half of the original. I love both versions.



I did!  The newer version though.  I never saw the original.


----------



## MA pigletfan

OH yes..about Twilight...my friend should be bringing her copy over Wed. night for me to borrow for the trip...so i am very curious to see if i get "sucked in" ( pardon the vampire pun) like all of you have. probably will..i am a sucker ( there i go again..i'm so punny)..for Vamp stuff!  
++++SOME PICS ARE UPLOADING HUGE..sorry about that!!+++++
Oh here are a few pics from the wedding we just went to. The couple were our friends Matt and Kim. Matt actually fixed Greg and I up along with his cousin Karen ( who was my friend in the match making process)..the wedding was in York, Maine...





me and greg at the church




super cute welcome "bucket" she had delivered to everyone staying at a hotel for the wedding..it was "maine" themed, there were gummy lobsters, lobster pops, a map of the York area, water, advil ( SMART MOVE!)..




My friends Steph, Kelly ( in the red) and me on the trolley that took us from the hotel to the reception...Steph is getting married next September, right before us 




cake




Thats my friend Karen ( the grooms cousin) ...she is one of my bridesmaids as well 




centerpieces..that the bride made herself, crazy lady!




FOOD PORN!!! that was my selection of surf and turf! the lobster was AMAZING...butter poached with lemon and thyme ( SOOO low-cal  )

anyhoo..just wanted to share some fun pics...have a good night everyone..i have a lot of tv to catch up on...BROTHERS and SISTERS was back on tonight..woohoo!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Gina,

Great pictures, looks like you had a good time.  You look so pretty!  The cake and the centerpieces are amazing!  Cute survival packs!


----------



## monymony3471

Once again, trying.

My eggs are cooking.

Please have faith in me.

Wendy is kicking my butt and that's motivation enough!


----------



## pixie dust 112

monymony3471 said:


> Once again, trying.
> 
> My eggs are cooking.
> 
> Please have faith in me.
> 
> Wendy is kicking my butt and that's motivation enough!



I have faith in ya!  

I'm at work now.  Had cheerios with skim milk and banana for breakfast. Eating breakfast is something I have to force myself to do.  I do not like to eat in the morning, but I did find that when I was eating breakfast, I did lose weight. Sigh!


----------



## MA pigletfan

pixie dust 112 said:


> Gina,
> 
> Great pictures, looks like you had a good time.  You look so pretty!  The cake and the centerpieces are amazing!  Cute survival packs!



Thanks so much! we had a great time..i need to find a good pic of the bride to share..she looked so pretty..as they all do ..SPEAKING of brides..LAUREN if you are somehow out there hope you have an amazing honeymoon..and if you feel like you have relaxed enough..throw us a bone and upload a pic from your wedding...


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

pixie dust 112 said:


> I have faith in ya!
> 
> I'm at work now.  Had cheerios with skim milk and banana for breakfast. Eating breakfast is something I have to force myself to do.  I do not like to eat in the morning, but I did find that when I was eating breakfast, I did lose weight. Sigh!



Blimey . . . I can't do anything in the mornings before I eat!!! DH doesn't so much as dare look at me, then as soon as that first spoonful of Special K goes in my mouth, peace is restored!! Even the dogs stay clear until the cereal box rattles!!!  You are doing well making yourself eat it though when you don't fancy it  !!!

I wish it was weigh-day. I have actually lost weight since last Friday!!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

Just wanted to share..... I made a 86% on test #3 today.   Last semester I was ready to quit, this semester is sooooooooo much better.  I'm rarely stressed with classes, clinicals, tests, ect. and over-all Nursing 203 seems much easier.  *Only 7 months, 1 week, and 2 days until graduation.*


----------



## punkin413

this is the first time today i've been able to get on the disboards without being kicked off.  so annoying!  anyway, love the pics, gina!  looks like fun.  and glad schools is going well, myboysrtwicethefun!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

MA pigletfan said:


> OH yes..about Twilight...my friend should be bringing her copy over Wed. night for me to borrow for the trip...so i am very curious to see if i get "sucked in" ( pardon the vampire pun) like all of you have. probably will..i am a sucker ( there i go again..i'm so punny)..for Vamp stuff!



I have a bit of an obsessive personality, and I am totally "sucked in"  ! I can't get enough! I will be finishing book 3 either tonight or tomorrow! I am dying to finish, and at the same time, I know I'll be sad when I'm done, and there's no more to read. I think you'll love it! 



monymony3471 said:


> Once again, trying.
> 
> My eggs are cooking.
> 
> Please have faith in me.
> 
> Wendy is kicking my butt and that's motivation enough!



Hi Monica!   Good to "see" you! I have faith in you!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Someone just commented on how my waist is looking trim! Measured myself and have lost an inch off it!!! I love Turbo Jam!!! It had to be all that punching!!!

Amazing how someone can brighten your day just like that!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Blimey . . . I can't do anything in the mornings before I eat!!! DH doesn't so much as dare look at me, then as soon as that first spoonful of Special K goes in my mouth, peace is restored!! Even the dogs stay clear until the cereal box rattles!!!  You are doing well making yourself eat it though when you don't fancy it  !!!
> 
> I wish it was weigh-day. I have actually lost weight since last Friday!!



Well I Do need my coffee before anyone is allowed to speak to me!


----------



## pixie dust 112

my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> Just wanted to share..... I made a 86% on test #3 today.   Last semester I was ready to quit, this semester is sooooooooo much better.  I'm rarely stressed with classes, clinicals, tests, ect. and over-all Nursing 203 seems much easier.  *Only 7 months, 1 week, and 2 days until graduation.*


    So glad it's better this year!  Graduation will be here before you know it.


Disneyfreak92 said:


> I have a bit of an obsessive personality, and I am totally "sucked in"  ! I can't get enough! I will be finishing book 3 either tonight or tomorrow! I am dying to finish, and at the same time, I know I'll be sad when I'm done, and there's no more to read. I think you'll love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Monica!   Good to "see" you! I have faith in you!



Last night I went to Barnes & Noble with m DDs.  There was a coffee mug that said something like "what would you do if you knew you couldn't fail?"  So I asked my DDs that question on the ride home.  DD(14) said I'd like to meet every person in the world, DD(12) said she would go for world domination, I (being the good parent that I am) said I'd rob a bank (don't worry I wouldn't really) DD(16) said she's get Stehanie Meyer to continue the Twilight saga!  She's been reading these books from the beginning, when no one had really heard of them.  BTW she's on team Edward.


Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Someone just commented on how my waist is looking trim! Measured myself and have lost an inch off it!!! I love Turbo Jam!!! It had to be all that punching!!!
> 
> Amazing how someone can brighten your day just like that!



Awesome!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

pixie dust 112 said:


> Last night I went to Barnes & Noble with m DDs.  There was a coffee mug that said something like "what would you do if you knew you couldn't fail?"  So I asked my DDs that question on the ride home.  DD(14) said I'd like to meet every person in the world, DD(12) said she would go for world domination, I (being the good parent that I am) said I'd rob a bank (don't worry I wouldn't really) DD(16) said she's get Stehanie Meyer to continue the Twilight saga!  She's been reading these books from the beginning, when no one had really heard of them.  BTW she's on team Edward.



Funny! I love it! Tell your DD I may just join her in that mission when I finish this book. I have to see how it ends first, and I just started Breaking Dawn this morning, so in a couple of days I'll probably feel the way she does. I'll miss the world of Bella and Edward, although I will get my life back!  And tell her I'm on team Edward too.  He is dreamy!!!


----------



## UtahMama

monymony3471 said:


> Wendy is kicking my butt and that's motivation enough!



LOL!
Sure, bend over if it'll motivate you!  (jk!!!)

I KNOW that feeling though!  

If you can just get through one meal at a time, one day at a time  

One sit up at a time. One big glass of water...
Don't give up!


----------



## LMO429

ALOHA PEEPS!!!!!

Greeting from MAUI!!!!!! I'm writing this post on my lanai of our hotel suite in Maui! The wedding was AMAZING!!!!!!! words can not describe how wonderful the wedding went.

Our flight our to Maui was just PERFECT!!!!!  I'm actually on my way to the hotel gym! 

I hope the rest of the peeps had an amazing weekend!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

LMO429 said:


> ALOHA PEEPS!!!!!
> 
> Greeting from MAUI!!!!!! I'm writing this post on my lanai of our hotel suite in Maui! The wedding was AMAZING!!!!!!! words can not describe how wonderful the wedding went.
> 
> Our flight our to Maui was just PERFECT!!!!!  I'm actually on my way to the hotel gym!
> 
> I hope the rest of the peeps had an amazing weekend!!



How exciting!  I can't wait to see the pictures!  Cogratulations and have a wonderful Honeymoon!


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> ALOHA PEEPS!!!!!
> 
> Greeting from MAUI!!!!!! I'm writing this post on my lanai of our hotel suite in Maui! The wedding was AMAZING!!!!!!! words can not describe how wonderful the wedding went.
> 
> Our flight our to Maui was just PERFECT!!!!!  I'm actually on my way to the hotel gym!
> 
> I hope the rest of the peeps had an amazing weekend!!



YAY LAUREN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy that everything went so well...i cannot wait to see pics and hopefully see you in DL! Enjoy..don't work out too much, there are other ways to burn calories on ones honeymoon    
SO happy the flight went well..was it a straight shot or did you stop in cali?


----------



## pixie dust 112

MA pigletfan said:


> YAY LAUREN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy that everything went so well...i cannot wait to see pics and hopefully see you in DL! Enjoy..don't work out too much, there are other ways to burn calories on ones honeymoon
> SO happy the flight went well..was it a straight shot or did you stop in cali?



Good to see you are already planning ahead for your honeymoon next year!


----------



## abish19

Lauren - Congratulations!  You'll have so many happy memories from your beautiful day.

Quick question:  Has anyone ever done any programs by Michael Thurmond?  The Six-Week Body Makeover guy?  I just saw a book by him at our library and picked it up on a whim.  He claims to be able to change my body radically in 12 days, while admitting that it will probably need some work after that.

I'd like to try it, since what I'm doing right now isn't working, but I had hoped that some of you may have some experience with his programs.

If not, then I'll supply the testimonial 12 days from now! 

I've been at the same weight forever - this is because I walk a lot, but don't strength train and I eat poorly.  Hopefully a little "jump start" will be motivating!


----------



## punkin413

i can't even begin to try to catch up.  stayed in court late tonight in a child molestation hearing and have to go back tomorrow for more.  yeah, not fun.  hope you guys had a better day than i did!

anyway, i came here and the first thing i saw was this.........



UtahMama said:


> Sure, bend over if it'll motivate you!



 

talk about reading something out of context!!!

 




LMO429 said:


> ALOHA PEEPS!!!!!
> 
> Greeting from MAUI!!!!!! I'm writing this post on my lanai of our hotel suite in Maui! The wedding was AMAZING!!!!!!! words can not describe how wonderful the wedding went.



so glad the wedding went well.  can't wait to see the pictures!!!


----------



## UtahMama

LMO429 said:


> ALOHA PEEPS!!!!!
> 
> Greeting from MAUI!!!!!! I'm writing this post on my lanai of our hotel suite in Maui! The wedding was AMAZING!!!!!!! words can not describe how wonderful the wedding went.
> 
> Our flight our to Maui was just PERFECT!!!!!  I'm actually on my way to the hotel gym!
> 
> I hope the rest of the peeps had an amazing weekend!!



YAYYYY! How wonderful!
I can't believe you logged on while ON your honeymoon!  
Can't wait to see the pics!



abish19 said:


> I'd like to try it, since what I'm doing right now isn't working, but I had hoped that some of you may have some experience with his programs.
> 
> If not, then I'll supply the testimonial 12 days from now!
> 
> I've been at the same weight forever - this is because I walk a lot, but don't strength train and I eat poorly.  Hopefully a little "jump start" will be motivating!


DO it and tell us all about it! You can be the class guinea pig to see if it works!

Hopefully it'll break any plateau you've maybe got going on!


*Punkin*- UGH, sorry about that case you are transcribing (that's what you do, right?). I hope it'll be over with soon. You must have been sick listening to it!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Aaron~  Could you please add me to the Halloween Challenge?  I'd like to try to lose 8pounds by then.  Thanks!


----------



## punkin413

UtahMama said:


> *Punkin*- UGH, sorry about that case you are transcribing (that's what you do, right?). I hope it'll be over with soon. You must have been sick listening to it!



well, i'm not actually transcribing it right now.  i'm sitting in court, taking it down as it happens.  you know those little ladies you see sitting near the judge typing?  that's what i do.  i'm the court reporter.  the hardest part is knowing that if this person is guilty of what they're being charged with, that you're sitting within 10 feet of complete scum.  that plus just hearing all the graphic details.  when it involves kids it's really hard.


----------



## pixie dust 112

punkin413 said:


> well, i'm not actually transcribing it right now.  i'm sitting in court, taking it down as it happens.  you know those little ladies you see sitting near the judge typing?  that's what i do.  i'm the court reporter.  the hardest part is knowing that if this person is guilty of what they're being charged with, that you're sitting within 10 feet of complete scum.  that plus just hearing all the graphic details.  when it involves kids it's really hard.




That's why I don't practice family law or criminal law!  Too emotional!  So sad with these kids.  Will you definitely have to transribe the trial later?  That will be hard to have to go through all the testamony again.  In NY the transcripts aren't always needed.  Generally the trials are only transcribed if their is an appeal.


----------



## punkin413

pixie dust 112 said:


> That's why I don't practice family law or criminal law!  Too emotional!  So sad with these kids.  Will you definitely have to transribe the trial later?  That will be hard to have to go through all the testamony again.  In NY the transcripts aren't always needed.  Generally the trials are only transcribed if their is an appeal.



that's how it is here, too.  it's actually not a trial, but a deprivation hearing in juvenile court.  the case is still under investigation. this is to determine if the child is in danger and is deprived by being with her mother.  her dad is the alleged perpetrator.  so i have a feeling i'll probably have to type it eventually.  i'm sure they'll need some of it for the criminal case against the dad later.


----------



## pixie dust 112

punkin413 said:


> that's how it is here, too.  it's actually not a trial, but a deprivation hearing in juvenile court.  the case is still under investigation. this is to determine if the child is in danger and is deprived by being with her mother.  her dad is the alleged perpetrator.  so i have a feeling i'll probably have to type it eventually.  i'm sure they'll need some of it for the criminal case against the dad later.



So sad.  Poor kid.  I think that being a family court judge (is that the same as your juvenile court?) would be the hardest job in the world.  I'd always want to take the kids home with me...and I'd always wonder if I had made the right decision in determining where a child should be placed.


----------



## punkin413

pixie dust 112 said:


> So sad.  Poor kid.  I think that being a family court judge (is that the same as your juvenile court?) would be the hardest job in the world.  I'd always want to take the kids home with me...and I'd always wonder if I had made the right decision in determining where a child should be placed.



our juvenile court judge deals with deprivation (department of family & children services in georgia, social services in some other states) and department of juvenile justice (juveniles that have committed crimes) cases and that's it.  our superior court judges handle custody and divorce.  our juvenile court judge is very "by the book," but i think you have to be in his position.  otherwise, you'd get too emotionally involved.

has anyone seen the new disney commercial featuring dumbo?  it makes me want to go ride dumbo at MK!


----------



## MA pigletfan

pixie dust 112 said:


> Good to see you are already planning ahead for your honeymoon next year!


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps!

Let's see if this link to some wedding pictures my girlfriend took works.  

http://www.kodakgallery.com/BrowseP...62195956111.414492511211.1222836955258&page=1


----------



## LMO429

Aloha Peeps!

More pictures!

http://www1.snapfish.com/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=246190626/a=9565651_13814444/t_=9565651


----------



## pixie dust 112

Oh you were such a beautiful bride!  Such a gorgeous dress and veil.  You are absolutely beaming!  Looks like you had a wonderful day...Hey that husband of yours is a hottie!   Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## UGABelle

Beautiful pictures LMO! Hope you're having a great time on your honeymoon.

I'm going to Disney next month!! It's been 6 1/2 years, so needless to say I'm excited


----------



## pixie dust 112

UGA Belle ~  I guess I was on my hiatus when you joined us.  A belated  .


----------



## MA pigletfan

LAUREN!!! you look wonderful!! what a beautiful wedding!! I have to look at the 2nd set later they aren't opening now..but my goodness..what a beautiful day !


----------



## DisneyObsession

Lauren...CONGRATULATIOS!!! You were a stunning bride!!! I  your dress! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## HockeyKat

Congratulations Lauren!!  So beautiful.


Dawn, sorry that you are going through a rough trial.  Btw, I did check out the trip report some last week... at some point I will try and comment over there.  


Oh, and if anyone is interested, here is a pic from my hockey tournament last weekend.   I am the 2nd from the left in the top row: http://perg.smugmug.com/photos/384212157_WCC8B-M.jpg


----------



## DisneyLaura

name:  Laura
how long have you been a peep?  Last spring
what you "do":  Mom and medical transcriptionist (just just went back to work last month one night a week at my old job)
kids? DS9, DS7 and DD almost 3
favorite junk food: EL Fudge cookies
favorite healthy food: Any fruit
tip you'd like to share with everyone:  Water is very important to me because it actually makes me eat less at meal time.  I try to chug a big glass of water right when I sit down and at least one or two with my meal.  I fill a container (64 oz) and put True Lemon in it (crystalized lemon I just found to be yummy and not fake) and that's my intake of water for the day.

and of course we have to talk about what brings us together in the first place!
favorite disney park:  magic kingdom at WDW
favorite disney ride:  it's a small world (don't throw anything at me)
favorite disney show:  beauty and the beast live on stage
favorite disney resort: POR
favorite disney TS: Fulton's crab house
favorite disney CS: ???
favorite disney movie: The Little Mermaid, Snow White



punkin413 said:


> welcome to the newbies!!!!  it's nice to have you here.  the more the merrier!!  and welcome back to some familiar faces.
> 
> lauren - HAPPY WEDDING DAY!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> thought i would share these for motivation.  anna (my best friend & fitness trainer) has been playing with the idea of starting some boot camps around our community (at schools, parks, etc.)  so she decided to do one in our subdivision last night for free just to experiment with it.  she had my hubby take some pictures of all of us so she could create some flyers with pictures.  well, it rained last night so she thought about cancelling it, then all these people showed up!  it was really encouraging to see so many people that were willing to work out, despite the bad weather.  luckily it just drizzled on us a few times, but it was a great time and we got a good workout!



I wished I lived by you guys.  That looks like a lot of fun.




Well peeps.  I have been missing for almost a week and it's because I've been really upset with my "diet" ways.  Some weeks I do really well and then others I can't help myself from eating.  I do attend WW meetings but I think I'm going to give those up for right now just for $$$$$ saving.  I bought a scale yesterday and that's one reason I went to WW in the first place and because I didn't have a support system.  Yes my DH is very supportive and is even buying a treadmill for me so I can workout at home (yeah) but I feel that he doesn't understand what it is like to be overweight.  I need to lose at least 150 lb for my goal and some days is very hard to see that number.  Starting this friday I am going to weigh myself at home and count calories like so many of you do here.  My brother just went to the doctor's and his sugar was 123 fasting.  We are both overweight and my grandmother had diabetes so it's in our family.  I want to be a skinny mom not a fat mom.  Thanks for listening, I needed to get that off my chest.


----------



## DisneyLaura

LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> Let's see if this link to some wedding pictures my girlfriend took works.
> 
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/BrowseP...62195956111.414492511211.1222836955258&page=1



What a beautiful bride you were!  Congrats to you and your hubby



UGABelle said:


> Beautiful pictures LMO! Hope you're having a great time on your honeymoon.
> 
> I'm going to Disney next month!! It's been 6 1/2 years, so needless to say I'm excited



I was not posting while you joined.  Welcome.  These guys are great.


----------



## pixie dust 112

DisneyLaura said:


> name:  Laura
> how long have you been a peep?  Last spring
> what you "do":  Mom and medical transcriptionist (just just went back to work last month one night a week at my old job)
> kids? DS9, DS7 and DD almost 3
> favorite junk food: EL Fudge cookies
> favorite healthy food: Any fruit
> tip you'd like to share with everyone:  Water is very important to me because it actually makes me eat less at meal time.  I try to chug a big glass of water right when I sit down and at least one or two with my meal.  I fill a container (64 oz) and put True Lemon in it (crystalized lemon I just found to be yummy and not fake) and that's my intake of water for the day.
> 
> and of course we have to talk about what brings us together in the first place!
> favorite disney park:  magic kingdom at WDW
> favorite disney ride:  it's a small world (don't throw anything at me)
> favorite disney show:  beauty and the beast live on stage
> favorite disney resort: POR
> favorite disney TS: Fulton's crab house
> favorite disney CS: ???
> favorite disney movie: The Little Mermaid, Snow White
> 
> 
> 
> I wished I lived by you guys.  That looks like a lot of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well peeps.  I have been missing for almost a week and it's because I've been really upset with my "diet" ways.  Some weeks I do really well and then others I can't help myself from eating.  I do attend WW meetings but I think I'm going to give those up for right now just for $$$$$ saving.  I bought a scale yesterday and that's one reason I went to WW in the first place and because I didn't have a support system.  Yes my DH is very supportive and is even buying a treadmill for me so I can workout at home (yeah) but I feel that he doesn't understand what it is like to be overweight.  I need to lose at least 150 lb for my goal and some days is very hard to see that number.  Starting this friday I am going to weigh myself at home and count calories like so many of you do here.  My brother just went to the doctor's and his sugar was 123 fasting.  We are both overweight and my grandmother had diabetes so it's in our family.  I want to be a skinny mom not a fat mom.  Thanks for listening, I needed to get that off my chest.



You'll get there!  SLow and steady wins the race!


----------



## punkin413

lauren - beautiful wedding!!!  you looked gorgeous.  i'm so glad it went well and that you had as much fun as it looks like you did!  one question - who's the guy that's standing with his arms around you guys while you're cutting the cake?  



DisneyLaura said:


> Well peeps.  I have been missing for almost a week and it's because I've been really upset with my "diet" ways.  Some weeks I do really well and then others I can't help myself from eating.  I do attend WW meetings but I think I'm going to give those up for right now just for $$$$$ saving.  I bought a scale yesterday and that's one reason I went to WW in the first place and because I didn't have a support system.  Yes my DH is very supportive and is even buying a treadmill for me so I can workout at home (yeah) but I feel that he doesn't understand what it is like to be overweight.  I need to lose at least 150 lb for my goal and some days is very hard to see that number.  Starting this friday I am going to weigh myself at home and count calories like so many of you do here.  My brother just went to the doctor's and his sugar was 123 fasting.  We are both overweight and my grandmother had diabetes so it's in our family.  I want to be a skinny mom not a fat mom.  Thanks for listening, I needed to get that off my chest.



  we're here for you!  i want you to be a healthy mom instead of a "skinny" mom.


----------



## LMO429

punkin413 said:


> lauren - beautiful wedding!!!  you looked gorgeous.  i'm so glad it went well and that you had as much fun as it looks like you did!  one question - who's the guy that's standing with his arms around you guys while you're cutting the cake?
> 
> 
> 
> we're here for you!  i want you to be a healthy mom instead of a "skinny" mom.



that is my crazy cousin michael who i love to death! he was really drunk (along with everyone else  ) he put a mullet wig on it was 2 much!


----------



## MA pigletfan

DisneyLaura said:


> name:  Laura
> how long have you been a peep?  Last spring
> what you "do":  Mom and medical transcriptionist (just just went back to work last month one night a week at my old job)
> kids? DS9, DS7 and DD almost 3
> favorite junk food: EL Fudge cookies
> favorite healthy food: Any fruit
> tip you'd like to share with everyone:  Water is very important to me because it actually makes me eat less at meal time.  I try to chug a big glass of water right when I sit down and at least one or two with my meal.  I fill a container (64 oz) and put True Lemon in it (crystalized lemon I just found to be yummy and not fake) and that's my intake of water for the day.
> 
> and of course we have to talk about what brings us together in the first place!
> favorite disney park:  magic kingdom at WDW
> favorite disney ride:  it's a small world (don't throw anything at me)
> favorite disney show:  beauty and the beast live on stage
> favorite disney resort: POR
> favorite disney TS: Fulton's crab house
> favorite disney CS: ???
> favorite disney movie: The Little Mermaid, Snow White
> 
> 
> 
> I wished I lived by you guys.  That looks like a lot of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well peeps.  I have been missing for almost a week and it's because I've been really upset with my "diet" ways.  Some weeks I do really well and then others I can't help myself from eating.  I do attend WW meetings but I think I'm going to give those up for right now just for $$$$$ saving.  I bought a scale yesterday and that's one reason I went to WW in the first place and because I didn't have a support system.  Yes my DH is very supportive and is even buying a treadmill for me so I can workout at home (yeah) but I feel that he doesn't understand what it is like to be overweight.  I need to lose at least 150 lb for my goal and some days is very hard to see that number.  Starting this friday I am going to weigh myself at home and count calories like so many of you do here.  My brother just went to the doctor's and his sugar was 123 fasting.  We are both overweight and my grandmother had diabetes so it's in our family.  I want to be a skinny mom not a fat mom.  Thanks for listening, I needed to get that off my chest.



Laura...we've missed you here!  
You are SOOOO not alone...my dieting ways have been non existant lately..i have been talking to my fiance about how the two of us need to get serious about our health/eating/exercise after our vacation though. I find it to be  so hard to stay on track but like you, I know i have to do it. Thats what we are all here for..


----------



## dwheatl

LMO429 said:


> Aloha Peeps!
> 
> More pictures!
> 
> http://www1.snapfish.com/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=246190626/a=9565651_13814444/t_=9565651



I was going to ask who's the topless guy with the mullet, but now I see the question answered. Too funny. You look lovely and it looks like everyone had a great time. Glad the weather didn't keep you from enjoying your special day.



DisneyLaura said:


> My brother just went to the doctor's and his sugar was 123 fasting.  We are both overweight and my grandmother had diabetes so it's in our family.  I want to be a skinny mom not a fat mom.  Thanks for listening, I needed to get that off my chest.



That's one of the reasons I keep trying to do my best. My mother is diabetic, had her first paralyzing stroke at age 60, has lost 90% of her vision, and is totally dependent on others to care for her, even though her mind is still sharp. She has been at least 100 lbs. overweight for my entire life.Her body is a prison, and that is something I never want to endure. 
I was hemming and hawing over getting on the bike, but I guess now I'm inspired.

BTW, has anyone else watched _Becoming Jane_ with Anne Hathaway as Jane Austen? I just finished watching it, and . It was very good though. Mr. Tumnus from _Chronicles of Narnia_ was her love interest (minus the tail and horns, of course).
OK, now I'm really getting on the bike.


----------



## Sparkie

abish19 said:


> Lauren - Congratulations!  You'll have so many happy memories from your beautiful day.
> 
> Quick question:  Has anyone ever done any programs by Michael Thurmond?  The Six-Week Body Makeover guy?  I just saw a book by him at our library and picked it up on a whim.  He claims to be able to change my body radically in 12 days, while admitting that it will probably need some work after that.
> 
> I'd like to try it, since what I'm doing right now isn't working, but I had hoped that some of you may have some experience with his programs.
> 
> If not, then I'll supply the testimonial 12 days from now!
> 
> I've been at the same weight forever - this is because I walk a lot, but don't strength train and I eat poorly.  Hopefully a little "jump start" will be motivating!



I bought that program.  I didnt do it though.  It probably would work but the diet portion is VERY restricting.  Not normal eating at all.  Not that I am the poster child for weight loss....but I have bought most of the advertised programs and exercise equipment on all of those infomercials and what I have learned is that there is no magic weight loss out there.  I didnt become overweight overnight and I'm not going to get thinner overnight.  I have actually been in a lull for awhile....or maybe a standstill.... in the weight loss department....more accurately.....I've just stopped trying .....Will i try again??? Sure I will.  But the other thing I have learned is that you really have to be ready to make a change- not a diet- not a temporary fix but a complete change in lifestyle..... those are the people that are successful and win this weightloss battle.  (I sound like a weight watchers commercial)


As for me.....

I'm hanging in there, getting used to the idea that I am going to be a grandmother.  DD is 21 weeks now. Having a girl.  I went with her to her ultrasound appointment and I got all teary....We are starting to collect some baby stuff.  Got a good deal from one of the dance mom's who had a baby last year..... we got a carseat, bouncy seat, boppy, baby tub, swing, and pack and play for $200.  I still have only met her boyfriend AKA: FOB the one time.  I still think he will not be around long term and am still waiting on my daughter to figure that part out.... she is still "in love" and is very much blinded.  He does just enough to keep her pacified but in my opinion doesnt act like a dad to be or a man who loves my daughter should.


I'm headed to Disney October 6th with my mom- I am calling the trip "therapy"- and figure instead of paying a psychologist - I'll pay MICKEY!!! 

My new job  hours seem to be working good.  I work weekends and one day during the week so I am enjoying more at home time.... I do miss my weekends but the trade off.... I get to be off for Thanksgiving and Christmas which I havent been  in the past 5 years.  If the holiday doesnt fall on a weekend then under my contract i do not have to work it so I am going to enjoy the holidays wth my family this year instead of eating hospital holiday food.


Till next time.... LOVE TO THE PEEPS!!!!


----------



## dwheatl

Sparkie said:


> I'm headed to Disney October 6th with my mom- I am calling the trip "therapy"- and figure instead of paying a psychologist - I'll pay MICKEY!!!
> 
> My new job  hours seem to be working good.  I work weekends and one day during the week so I am enjoying more at home time.... I do miss my weekends but the trade off.... I get to be off for Thanksgiving and Christmas which I havent been  in the past 5 years.  If the holiday doesnt fall on a weekend then under my contract i do not have to work it so I am going to enjoy the holidays wth my family this year instead of eating hospital holiday food.
> 
> 
> Till next time.... LOVE TO THE PEEPS!!!!


 I like your therapy idea. I'm going to try that out on DH.  on the new hours. Weekdays off rock! Things like grocery shopping and going to the bank are so much easier. 
You're in my prayers.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hey Peeps...Im back!
Honeymoon was fabulous, weather was gorgeous! We got home around 2am (UK time) and I haven't been to bed yet...couldn't sleep because of the rain bouncing off the windows!  

I have read back (good little peep that I am!)



monymony3471 said:


> I know I haven't been around, but I know some of you are interested to know about Tim.
> 
> I am just full of joy and emotion.
> 
> Tim's biopsy came back *benign tumor *
> 
> A huge ugly darkness has been lifted off of me.
> 
> I am so gratful to you all for all of your support and prayers and all the special thoughts and love you all sent our way.
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> He has one more apt with the Oncologist next week to get his opinion on the rest of the spots.
> 
> Again, thank you all!!!



That is the greatest news ever  

I'll also have a go at the mini bio

name:  Kelly
how long have you been a peep?  since around Jan/Feb 08 I think
what you "do":  I work in Travel
kids?  Not at the minute, never say never though!
favorite junk food:  Indian or Chinese food
favorite healthy food:  Any fruit or veg
tip you'd like to share with everyone:  water, exercise, fruit and veg. 

and of course we have to talk about what brings us together in the first place!
favorite disney park:  Magic Kingdom
favorite disney ride:  Tower of Terror
favorite disney show:  Lion King
favorite disney resort:  Ive never stayed onsite  I love the look of Grand Floridian though!
favorite disney TS:  I would love to eat at Le Cellier
favorite disney CS:  Earl of Sandwich
favorite disney movie:  Lion King

I dont have any before pictures (They all got 'lost' in a tragic shredding accident! )
I will try and post a current picture, but I gained 700lbs whilst I was on honeymoon so Im not sure I'll be able to find a good one!

Everyones pictures are great, very inspiring!



UGABelle said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I know there's not a formal "can I join?" process, but I've been lurking for a little while and think what you all are doing is great!  I really admire how everyone supports and encourages each other, and it really seems to be working
> 
> So, I guess what I'm saying is...can I join?






teruterubouzu said:


> I just subscribed to this thread today. Hopefully it's ok to just leap in here like this. I've been wanting to lose weight for awhile, but the thing that pushed me to join this thread was a recent trip to WDW with my sister. I avoided photos as much as possible on this trip, even though I'd like to have the memories. I just didn't want to record a bunch of images of me at this weight.
> 
> My goal now is to get back to my "fighting weight" by losing about 30 lbs. and hopefully get back some of the self esteem I've lost since I've put on the pounds. I don't have a real plan yet other than to start moving again and to quit eating so much unhealthy junk. I just ordered a scale from Amazon, so I guess I'll join the weigh-ins next Friday!



Welcome! This is a great group to join!



Disneyfreak92 said:


> BTW, Edward makes my knees wobbly.



 Me too! Ive just finished the third book, and Im having withdrawal symptoms - I need to go and buy Breaking Dawn! I  Edward!



LMO429 said:


> ALOHA PEEPS!!!!!
> 
> Greeting from MAUI!!!!!! I'm writing this post on my lanai of our hotel suite in Maui! The wedding was AMAZING!!!!!!! words can not describe how wonderful the wedding went.
> 
> Our flight our to Maui was just PERFECT!!!!!  I'm actually on my way to the hotel gym!
> 
> I hope the rest of the peeps had an amazing weekend!!



CONGRATULATIONS MRS LMO!!!!! Im going to go and look at your pictures now. Im so glad your day was everything you hoped for!

Well, due to the 700lb weight gain, Im recommiting TODAY! I WILL lose the weight I gained and I WILL drink lots of water and exercise!

Have a great day peeps!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Sparkie said:


> I bought that program.  I didnt do it though.  It probably would work but the diet portion is VERY restricting.  Not normal eating at all.  Not that I am the poster child for weight loss....but I have bought most of the advertised programs and exercise equipment on all of those infomercials and what I have learned is that there is no magic weight loss out there.  I didnt become overweight overnight and I'm not going to get thinner overnight.  I have actually been in a lull for awhile....or maybe a standstill.... in the weight loss department....more accurately.....I've just stopped trying .....Will i try again??? Sure I will.  But the other thing I have learned is that you really have to be ready to make a change- not a diet- not a temporary fix but a complete change in lifestyle..... those are the people that are successful and win this weightloss battle.  (I sound like a weight watchers commercial)
> 
> 
> As for me.....
> 
> I'm hanging in there, getting used to the idea that I am going to be a grandmother.  DD is 21 weeks now. Having a girl.  I went with her to her ultrasound appointment and I got all teary....We are starting to collect some baby stuff.  Got a good deal from one of the dance mom's who had a baby last year..... we got a carseat, bouncy seat, boppy, baby tub, swing, and pack and play for $200.  I still have only met her boyfriend AKA: FOB the one time.  I still think he will not be around long term and am still waiting on my daughter to figure that part out.... she is still "in love" and is very much blinded.  He does just enough to keep her pacified but in my opinion doesnt act like a dad to be or a man who loves my daughter should.
> 
> 
> I'm headed to Disney October 6th with my mom- I am calling the trip "therapy"- and figure instead of paying a psychologist - I'll pay MICKEY!!!
> 
> My new job  hours seem to be working good.  I work weekends and one day during the week so I am enjoying more at home time.... I do miss my weekends but the trade off.... I get to be off for Thanksgiving and Christmas which I havent been  in the past 5 years.  If the holiday doesnt fall on a weekend then under my contract i do not have to work it so I am going to enjoy the holidays wth my family this year instead of eating hospital holiday food.
> 
> 
> Till next time.... LOVE TO THE PEEPS!!!!



Sparkie~  I'm so glad you posted.  I've been thinking about you and your daughter lately and I was going to PM you to see how things are going.  This must e so hard yet so exciting at the same time! 

Mickey is the best therapist out there, so far as I'm concerned!  Have a great trip you deserve it.  

It's so nice that you finally have the holidays off.  Now if you can find someone to  cook the yummy, non hospital ,holiday food you're all set!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Welocme back Mrs. DisneyGalUK!  700 lbs...   Guess you had a good time!

Can't wait to seethe honeymoon pictures!


----------



## Sparkie

pixie dust 112 said:


> It's so nice that you finally have the holidays off.  Now if you can find someone to  cook the yummy, non hospital ,holiday food you're all set!



That's what mom is for - right????


----------



## pixie dust 112

Sparkie said:


> That's what mom is for - right????


----------



## punkin413

sparkie - nice to "see" you.   i think your idea of mickey as a therapist is BRILLIANT!  i honestly think going to disney every now and then keeps me sane.  glad things are going well with planning for the baby. if it makes you feel any better, my little brother's girlfriend is pregnant and they're TOTALLY not ready.  i mean, they'll be fine but it's just really bad timing.  he's very excited.  i just hope it works out for them.  i've been helping them get baby stuff too.  i got a highchair, pack and play, crib, mattress, bouncy thing, swing, walker and vibrating chair all for around $150.  i have great friends.   

disneygalUK - welcome home!!!!  glad the honeymoon went well.


----------



## UtahMama

Hey Peeps! Today was a field trip with Norah's Preschool to a local yuppy place called Gardner Village. 

These are all from my friend's camera since I have NO idea how to get pics loaded into photobucket and resized etc. So!

A Mini-Trip Report since I wont be visiting the Mouse anytime soon.

My darling (*cough*) daughter who is 4 holding the had darling girl- friend's son's precious little hand. Awww! (yes I made the skirt)





My back-FAT! Yaayyy! Ok, Listen, I swear to you, Norah felt up this witch's "chest"! I have the pic-evidence  on _my_ camera. Hopefully the elves can put it in Photobucket soon so I can prove she _is_ Mama's girl!





The horsie ride!





Who dares to cross my bridge?!? The Three Billy Goats Gruff. (Trip, trap, trip, trap...)





More Witches! 





All in all it was a fun afternoon and fun was had by all!


----------



## mommaU4

I've been reading but not posting much. 

I had to say LMO you made a lovely bride! Thank for sharing those pics. 

UM, looks like you guys had fun at that Gardner Village place. That skirt is way too cute. I noticed that almost first thing! I was going to ask where you bought it.


----------



## MA pigletfan

super cute pics of the field trip wendy...That skirt is adorable!

Dawn..you are going to be auntie Dawn soon! WOW~~~ 

Ok gang...here it is:

I'm going to California tommorow!!!!!!
just a "little" excited I am 
I have my twilight book for the plane PLUS valium and dramamine..so i am good to go! Oh yah AND my fiance..he helps!  

I jsut posted a ridiculous poem on my TR...check it out if you are into poems written in 4 minutes lol!!


----------



## abish19

Hello everybody!

Lauren - Beautiful wedding, more beautiful bride!  Best wishes to you and your hubby!

UM - Looks fun.  My DD's preschool hasn't scheduled any field trips, so I'm putting one together with some of her little friends.  

Sparkie - Glad to hear from you!  I was wondering about your DD, hoping everything was going well.  She's beyond lucky to have a mom like you to help her.  Thanks for the advice about Michael Thurmond.  I like what he says about exercise - seems a sensible combination of cardio and strength training - but the diet portion is ludicrous.  It works out to around 1000 calories a day, no matter what you weigh.  I have two kids and a life and I need some energy during the day!  (Of course, energy in the form of soda and onion rings is less than healthy...)  I like "sensible."  That's going to become my byword.

Good luck with weigh-in tomorrow everyone!


----------



## Sparkie

abish:  I may still have the exercise videos and I think some kind of stretchy band thing that hooked onto the door for resistance training..... I'll look in the morning and get back with you.  If I still have them you are more than welcome to them.

That may be a good idea - for us to swap exercise DVD's- keep things interesting.  I did them for a while but after a while it gets BORING doing the same video over and over and listening to that same PERKY voice giving excercise instructions. 

I've got several... some I gave away but I'll post what I've got left if anybody is interested we can pm each other. 

See you in the morning!


----------



## dwheatl

punkin413 said:


> sparkie - nice to "see" you.   i think your idea of mickey as a therapist is BRILLIANT!  i honestly think going to disney every now and then keeps me sane.  glad things are going well with planning for the baby. if it makes you feel any better, my little brother's girlfriend is pregnant and they're TOTALLY not ready.  i mean, they'll be fine but it's just really bad timing.  he's very excited.  i just hope it works out for them.  i've been helping them get baby stuff too.  i got a highchair, pack and play, crib, mattress, bouncy thing, swing, walker and vibrating chair all for around $150.  i have great friends.


 What a nice auntie-to-be you are. Congrats on the little niece or nephew. Maybe this will help your brother and his girlfriend get ready.



UtahMama said:


> Ok, Listen, I swear to you, Norah felt up this witch's "chest"! I have the pic-evidence  on _my_ camera. Hopefully the elves can put it in Photobucket soon so I can prove she _is_ Mama's girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who dares to cross my bridge?!? The Three Billy Goats Gruff. (Trip, trap, trip, trap...)



Love the pictures. Is Norah Mama's girl because you like to feel up witches' chests too? 

Love the Billy Goats Gruff too. We just read that a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Thanks everyone for the welcome backs!  

LAUREN - Your photos are fabulous, you were a stunning bride!  

Have a great day everyone


----------



## DisneyLaura

UM - cute pics, at least Nora didn't feel you up in public like my kids sometimes do  it bothers me to no end.  Love the skirt.

Gina - Have fun, I didn't know you started a TR, gotta read that one today.

DisneyGal UK - welcome can't wait for pictures


----------



## pixie dust 112

UtahMama said:


> Hey Peeps! Today was a field trip with Norah's Preschool to a local yuppy place called Gardner Village.



Wendy Norah's skirt popped right out of the screen.  It is so adorable, my very first thought was oh Wendy has been sewing again! My kids are in 8th, 9th and 12th grades now...I miss nursery school field trips! 


MA pigletfan said:


> super cute pics of the field trip wendy...That skirt is adorable!
> 
> Dawn..you are going to be auntie Dawn soon! WOW~~~
> 
> Ok gang...here it is:
> 
> I'm going to California tommorow!!!!!!
> just a "little" excited I am
> I have my twilight book for the plane PLUS valium and dramamine..so i am good to go! Oh yah AND my fiance..he helps!
> 
> I jsut posted a ridiculous poem on my TR...check it out if you are into poems written in 4 minutes lol!!


Have a great time.  I hope you have lots of sunny beautiful weather!


DisneyLaura said:


> UM - cute pics, at least Nora didn't feel you up in public like my kids sometimes do  it bothers me to no end.  Love the skirt.



   


OK I am -1 this week.


----------



## punkin413

i am a samer this week.  kinda frustrating because i ran almost every day, but i'm sticking with it.  10 pounds to go in less than 10 weeks!

wendy - love the pics!  looks like you guys had fun.  funny about norah feeling up the witch.  anna's little boy, luke, tends to do that, too. he's fascinated by "ninnies."  one day we were eating lunch at ruby tuesday's and he was about 2 years old and he looks at me and goes, "dawn, i like your ninnies."     the mayfield dairy is right near our house and she took him there one day to do the educational tour they have for kids.  they have a GINORMOUS cow outside and it has really big ninnies and he talked about that for weeks!


----------



## UGABelle

Well it's my first weigh-in...

And I'm only  -0.2 but hey, better than nothing!

In other news... It's my birthday!! so today will be a cheat day, and I will not feel guilty about eating Mexican tonight!

Hope everyone has a GREAT weekend!


----------



## UtahMama

OK! Good news!
I was ALMOST up .2 today, but by some miracle (big potty) I'm -.4 which is a huge relief! 

Congrats to all you LOSERS!  

Way to go to all you samers!

and   to all the gainers!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Hey y'all.  (I always feel like Paula Dean when I say that).  No time to catch up right now.  After gaining 0.2 pounds last week (which I think I failed to post), I lost 0.6 pounds this week, for a *net loss of 0.4 pounds*.  But I'm slowly (very slowly) working my way down.  I'm now at 157 pounds, my lowest adult weight.  But I'm still 7 pounds from my Halloween goal (not bloody likely to happen) and 12 pounds from my ultimate goal of 145.

Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Good Work Peeps!

Happy Birthday to Belle!!!!!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

I'm a samer, 4th week running. I am really disappointed, been so good food wise, exercised most days. I just don't know what to do next to get the scales shifting!!!

I was -3 Monday but then it went up a pound per day since - no idea why!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi everyone

Well, I gained 700lbs whilst on my honeymoon so you might not want to record my weight this week UM!  

I am officially back on the wagon, so hopefully next week I can post a loss - fingers crossed!

Happy birthday Belle  

Have a great day everyone


----------



## dwheatl

Fly-by to say down .8. Not bad, considering yesterday was my cheat day. We had Togo's at school, and the choices were avocado and turkey, or pastrami. I took the first, but it was still a lot of calories, esp. w/potato salad and a Klondike bar Anyway, I figured out all my calories, rode the bike for 50 minutes while I read Nebo's 2006 TR , and came out not too bad. See you all later.


----------



## abish19

Hi everybody!

I was up one pound to 178 this week.  Not happy.  I'm trying to be optimistic, though, because I am committed  to change.  Baby steps!

Have a beautiful weekend!


----------



## UtahMama

dwheatl said:


> Fly-by to say down .8. Not bad, considering yesterday was my cheat day. We had Togo's at school, and the choices were avocado and turkey, or pastrami. I took the first, but it was still a lot of calories, esp. w/potato salad and a Klondike bar Anyway, I figured out all my calories, rode the bike for 50 minutes while I read Nebo's 2006 TR , and came out not too bad. See you all later.



Well, Neeb's TR are good for losing weight! heh. 
(Love Nebo and Smidgey!)


Ooooh, potato salad!  I LOVE potato salad.  
I'm SUPPOSED to eat sweet potatoes when I want french fries or potatoes...but it doesn't help the craving, unfortunately.  



I have a Spaghetti Squash I need to fix tonight. They are "OK" tasting if you like squash and go well with a low sugar pasta sauce and parmessan (sp) cheese. My family is likely to balk so I have whole wheat spaghetti for them.


----------



## mommaU4

Hello all! Congrats to all who lost or maintained this week! And keep at it everyone!  

I am down this week from 221.4 to 219.6 for a loss of *-1.8 lbs*. I'm finally into the teens!!  

I was so sure I was going to have a gain this week. I guess eating cheese enchiladas, Chinese food, Pizza, pasta, hot dogs, and fun size Snickers agrees with me.   Or maybe all that will just show up next week. Who knows! 

Have a great day all!!!


----------



## UtahMama

UGABelle said:


> Well it's my first weigh-in...
> 
> And I'm only  -0.2 but hey, better than nothing!
> 
> In other news... It's my birthday!! so today will be a cheat day, and I will not feel guilty about eating Mexican tonight!
> 
> Hope everyone has a GREAT weekend!



Happy Birthday! Have a fabulous day!!!!

Ohhhh you get "free" cake!!!! We wont even yell at you! (jk!!!)

I love Mexican food! I'm usually full after just the chips and salsa though. Grrr.


----------



## mommaU4

UGABelle said:


> In other news... It's my birthday!! so today will be a cheat day, and I will not feel guilty about eating Mexican tonight!
> 
> Hope everyone has a GREAT weekend!








I love Mexican! Enjoy!!


----------



## DisneyObsession

OK....after 10 days at Disney, I gained 2.5! (I think that isn't too bad for the free dining plan and 10 days worth!) So...I have 3 weeks to lose over 10 lbs!  Not gonna happen, but I will try my hardest! 

Wendy...Loved the pics from the field trip!  Your daughter is adorable, as usual! Makes me miss those days when I taught preschool and took all those trips!

LMO...Hope you are having a fabulous honeymoon in Maui!  

Off to get ready to work 3-11:30. I really need to see if I can change my hours!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

My weigh in - I think I am *down 2.6 lbs *this week! I KNOW I have 6.4 lbs left for the Halloween challenge, but I can't remember exactly where I was at last week. I think I needed to lose 9. Is that right Aaron? 

I just skimmed ladies and gent. I have finally rejoined the rest of the world. I finished Breaking Dawn about 30 minutes ago!!!  



DisneyGalUK said:


> Hey Peeps...Im back!
> Honeymoon was fabulous, weather was gorgeous! We got home around 2am (UK time) and I haven't been to bed yet...couldn't sleep because of the rain bouncing off the windows!
> 
> Me too! Ive just finished the third book, and Im having withdrawal symptoms - I need to go and buy Breaking Dawn! I  Edward!



Welcome home! So glad you had a fab honeymoon!  

Breaking Dawn -  GO get it! I told my friend that it's a good thing I'm married because if I read these books before I found my DH, no man may have stood a chance against Edward!  



MA pigletfan said:


> I'm going to California tommorow!!!!!!
> just a "little" excited I am
> I have my twilight book for the plane PLUS valium and dramamine..so i am good to go! Oh yah AND my fiance..he helps!



Have fun in Cali!!!  Enjoy that book!  



LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> Let's see if this link to some wedding pictures my girlfriend took works.
> 
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/BrowseP...62195956111.414492511211.1222836955258&page=1



I glanced at these, but I will have to look at them more closely later. I did see enough to know that you were a BEAUTIFUL bride though! Just gorgeous!! Congrats again!


----------



## dwheatl

Back to say, Happy Birthday, Belle.

And, Lynda, tell DH  on his WDW flight. Overcoming one's obstacles is a great feeling.


----------



## UtahMama

dwheatl said:


> Love the pictures. Is Norah Mama's girl because you like to feel up witches' chests too?
> 
> Love the Billy Goats Gruff too. We just read that a couple of weeks ago.


Ha! I didn't catch that before! 
NOOOO! (LOL!!!) I don't go around feeling up witches chests! I've always been b00b obsessed for a straight mama of 4 (weird I know). Guess what though? We found that the witch is stuffed with grocery bags.  Mystery solved. 

LOVE that book too! 



WI_DisneyFan said:


> Hey y'all.  (I always feel like Paula Dean when I say that).  No time to catch up right now.  After gaining 0.2 pounds last week (which I think I failed to post), I lost 0.6 pounds this week, for a *net loss of 0.4 pounds*.  But I'm slowly (very slowly) working my way down.  I'm now at 157 pounds, my lowest adult weight.  But I'm still 7 pounds from my Halloween goal (not bloody likely to happen) and 12 pounds from my ultimate goal of 145.


You are _such_ a dude with your "net loss"  
It IS bloody possible, Aaron!!!!
Kick it up a notch . You can do it! I think you can lose 5 at least! 

Good Luck!




Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> I'm a samer, 4th week running. I am really disappointed, been so good food wise, exercised most days. I just don't know what to do next to get the scales shifting!!!
> 
> I was -3 Monday but then it went up a pound per day since - no idea why!



Don't you love the Friday curse? 



DisneyGalUK said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Well, I gained 700lbs whilst on my honeymoon so you might not want to record my weight this week UM!
> 
> I am officially back on the wagon, so hopefully next week I can post a loss - fingers crossed!
> 
> Happy birthday Belle
> 
> Have a great day everyone



No free-pass for YOU blushing bride! LOL.
Welcome back on the wagon!



mommaU4 said:


> Hello all! Congrats to all who lost or maintained this week! And keep at it everyone!
> 
> I am down this week from 221.4 to 219.6 for a loss of *-1.8 lbs*. I'm finally into the teens!!
> 
> 
> I was so sure I was going to have a gain this week. I guess eating cheese enchiladas, Chinese food, Pizza, pasta, hot dogs, and fun size Snickers agrees with me.   Or maybe all that will just show up next week. Who knows!
> 
> Have a great day all!!!



LOVE the teens! I remember not too long ago saying the same thing. Lynda too! The teens are just a bridge to the "00's"...then the "9's", baby steps!
Rock ON!



Disneyfreak92 said:


> My weigh in - I think I am *down 2.6 lbs *this week! I KNOW I have 6.4 lbs left for the Halloween challenge, but I can't remember exactly where I was at last week. I think I needed to lose 9. Is that right Aaron?
> 
> I just skimmed ladies and gent. I have finally rejoined the rest of the world. I finished Breaking Dawn about 30 minutes ago!!!


Last week you were +2.6 (HA!) (JK!!!!  ) 
Breaking Dawn was smoking hot I tell you! LOVED it!
It IS funny that when I get into a new book, I eat less too  

STUPID Halloween Challenge!!!! 
(I need a kick in the pants, people!)


----------



## dwheatl

I'm glad you don't go feeling up witches' chests, UM. I hear they are VERY cold! 
I have finished Breaking Dawn too, if anyone wants a PM conversation on it. My DD, 18, is reading it between her college reading and working all weekend, so I have to be patient with her. We both  Edward, but i will say, I'm reading some Jane Austen now, and I do enjoy a hero with a few forgivable faults (as opposed to Edward's near-perfection).


----------



## teruterubouzu

UtahMama said:


> Hey Peeps! Today was a field trip with Norah's Preschool to a local yuppy place called Gardner Village.



Very cute field trip photos, UtahMama. 

I've been pretty quiet on the Dis this week. It was a crazy week at work and, well, I wasn't exactly eating all that well. I'm afraid to get on that scale I got last night. I vow that this week will be a bit better.


----------



## pixie dust 112

dwheatl said:


> I'm glad you don't go feeling up witches' chests, UM. I hear they are VERY cold!
> I have finished Breaking Dawn too, if anyone wants a PM conversation on it. My DD, 18, is reading it between her college reading and working all weekend, so I have to be patient with her. We both  Edward, but i will say, I'm reading some Jane Austen now, and I do enjoy a hero with a few forgivable faults (as opposed to Edward's near-perfection).




Danielle you are to funny! I miss you! Come back to the east coast so we can hang out again!


----------



## pixie dust 112

teruterubouzu said:


> Very cute field trip photos, UtahMama.
> 
> I've been pretty quiet on the Dis this week. It was a crazy week at work and, well, I wasn't exactly eating all that well. I'm afraid to get on that scale I got last night. I vow that this week will be a bit better.



This week will be better!


----------



## punkin413

peeps, give me strength!  we are going to a fall festival today (the first of about 3 that i will be attending this year) and there were be BAD THINGS there.  you know, kettle corn, fried snickers bars, funnel cakes, frozen sweet tea.     i will do my best.

moving on......

if you feel the urge to turn your TV to espn at 10:00 a.m. (EST) this morning you will be seeing my hometown vanderbilt commodores!!!!!!!     i'm so excited that college gameday decided to go to nashville this week.  it's such a big deal - vandy is doing so well this year and that's not normal.     i don't think college gameday has ever been there.  i wish i was there celebrating with my fellow 'dores fans!!!  if you don't have a preference between auburn and vandy, CHEER FOR THE COMMODORES today!!!!!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

punkin413 said:


> .... fried snickers bars...



A fried snickers bar?!   Can I ask what it is fried in?!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

dwheatl said:


> And, Lynda, tell DH  on his WDW flight. Overcoming one's obstacles is a great feeling.



I will! Thanks! You know what this means Danielle? We ARE getting on the plane on Thanksgiving that will be taking us to DL!!!  We'll have to discuss meet possibilities! 



UtahMama said:


> LOVE the teens! I remember not too long ago saying the same thing. Lynda too! The teens are just a bridge to the "00's"...then the "9's", baby steps!
> Rock ON!
> 
> Last week you were +2.6 (HA!) (JK!!!!  )
> Breaking Dawn was smoking hot I tell you! LOVED it!
> It IS funny that when I get into a new book, I eat less too



Hey Wendy! Forgot to say I enjoyed the field trip pics! 

Yeah! Those teens look awfully good! Every time I get a new second digit, I get really excited!  If I make my Halloween challenge goal, I'll be a fraction of a pound away from the "8's"! 

That's right! I think I missed posting a gain I had right before the trip, but it went away too, so we are correct on my numbers. Thanks for keeping track!  So basically I just lost what I gained on the trip (and just before). Works for me!  I LOVED Breaking Dawn too! I am so thrilled with the series as a whole. What a story-teller that woman is! And yeah, I had no urge to get up from my chair for snacks when I was reading those books.  Plus, I stayed on my bike for 50-60 minutes at a time, just plowing through the book and pedaling like crazy! 



dwheatl said:


> I have finished Breaking Dawn too, if anyone wants a PM conversation on it. My DD, 18, is reading it between her college reading and working all weekend, so I have to be patient with her. We both  Edward, but i will say, I'm reading some Jane Austen now, and I do enjoy a hero with a few forgivable faults (as opposed to Edward's near-perfection).



Oh! I might take you up on that! I can't stop talking about these darn books. I've gotten DH reading them (He's on Eclipse), one of my best friends hooked (She probably finished New Moon last night), and a co-worker just started on my copy of Twilight.  I am actually thinking I'll be putting a fair number of books on my Christmas list. Last year I got Hemingway and Dickens. I might ask for more of those. This year I'm thinking Austen and Bronte though. I definitely want Jane Eyre, Pride & Prejudice, and Sense & Sensibility. What Jane Austen are you reading? I might also ask for the first Stephanie Plum book since Wendy was so right about Twlight.  But ONLY if I'm caught up on photography stuff, I think.  Then there's an Anne Rice book I'm missing, maybe two. Geez! That's a lot of reading! 



punkin413 said:


> peeps, give me strength!  we are going to a fall festival today (the first of about 3 that i will be attending this year) and there were be BAD THINGS there.  you know, kettle corn, fried snickers bars, funnel cakes, frozen sweet tea.     i will do my best.
> 
> moving on......
> 
> if you feel the urge to turn your TV to espn at 10:00 a.m. (EST) this morning you will be seeing my hometown vanderbilt commodores!!!!!!!     i'm so excited that college gameday decided to go to nashville this week.  it's such a big deal - vandy is doing so well this year and that's not normal.     i don't think college gameday has ever been there.  i wish i was there celebrating with my fellow 'dores fans!!!  if you don't have a preference between auburn and vandy, CHEER FOR THE COMMODORES today!!!!!



Good luck with your fall festival. I'm headed to a family reunion myself. And my family does not worry about eating healthy as a whole. I'll be taking small portions of my faves only, I think. And I'm taking Jasper, so she'll make a good distraction from the food for me. 

Woo Hoo on college game day at Vandy! We are hoping to get one here at the U of I this year too. Good luck!


----------



## teruterubouzu

pixie dust 112 said:


> This week will be better!



Thanks! I just hopped on the scale and got 147.2. I was guessing I'd be closer to 160, so I guess that's something to be happy about. Now to get my bootay moving again. 



punkin413 said:


> peeps, give me strength!  we are going to a fall festival today (the first of about 3 that i will be attending this year) and there were be BAD THINGS there.  you know, kettle corn, fried snickers bars, funnel cakes, frozen sweet tea.     i will do my best.



I hope your guys win today! Frozen sweet tea sounds yummy, but not those fried snickers bars . 

Have a great time!


----------



## wildfan1473

Newbie here.  I really need some help holding me accountable!  I was at my highest weight before we adopted our boys 2 1/2 years ago, then, amazingly, lost about 35 pounds without even thinking about it (I think something about changing my life from sitting at a desk all day, everyday, to chasing around 2 active boys daily had something to do with it!)

Anyway, I'm back up to 155, and I really don't want to gain anymore.  I need to lose about 20 pounds.  I'm only 5 feet tall.  I started doing yoga and walking, and I just joined Curves this week.  

name: Jennifer
how long have you been a peep? Since today - October 2008
what you "do": mostly a stay at home mom, office assistant in a real estate office 2 days a week
kids? 2 Russian princes, ages 6 (almost 7) and 4
favorite junk food: Chips Ahoy
favorite healthy food: Apples
tip you'd like to share with everyone: Drink water

and of course we have to talk about what brings us together in the first place!
favorite disney park: Magic Kingdom
favorite disney ride: Tower of Terror
favorite disney show: Fantasmic!
favorite disney resort: The last time we stayed was on our honeymoon 9 years ago, that was at Dixie Landings, prior to that was over 20 years ago at Fort Wilderness.  I'll have to get back to you on that.
favorite disney TS: don't know
favorite disney CS: don't know
favorite disney movie: Sleeping Beauty, Snow White, Peter Pan, Pirates of the Caribbean

Here is a pic of me when we were in Russia, before I lost any weight.  






Here is a pic of me at my goal weight, 135:


----------



## UtahMama

DisneyObsession said:


> OK....after 10 days at Disney, I gained 2.5! (I think that isn't too bad for the free dining plan and 10 days worth!) So...I have 3 weeks to lose over 10 lbs!  Not gonna happen, but I will try my hardest!
> 
> Wendy...Loved the pics from the field trip!  Your daughter is adorable, as usual! Makes me miss those days when I taught preschool and took all those trips!


I thought your post was included in my multi quoted post  

Anyway, I'm impressed at the (just) 2.5 gain ~ In context that is awesome! I've gained _1__4_ pounds in 10 days before thanks to free dining  

You can do it mama! 10 pounds in 3 weeks is doable. Hard but doable!


----------



## UtahMama

wildfan1473 said:


> Newbie here.  I really need some help holding me accountable!  I was at my highest weight before we adopted our boys 2 1/2 years ago, then, amazingly, lost about 35 pounds without even thinking about it (I think something about changing my life from sitting at a desk all day, everyday, to chasing around 2 active boys daily had something to do with it!)
> 
> Anyway, I'm back up to 155, and I really don't want to gain anymore.  I need to lose about 20 pounds.  I'm only 5 feet tall.  I started doing yoga and walking, and I just joined Curves this week.
> 
> name: Jennifer
> how long have you been a peep? Since today - October 2008
> what you "do": mostly a stay at home mom, office assistant in a real estate office 2 days a week
> kids? 2 Russian princes, ages 6 (almost 7) and 4
> favorite junk food: Chips Ahoy
> favorite healthy food: Apples
> tip you'd like to share with everyone: Drink water
> 
> and of course we have to talk about what brings us together in the first place!
> favorite disney park: Magic Kingdom
> favorite disney ride: Tower of Terror
> favorite disney show: Fantasmic!
> favorite disney resort: The last time we stayed was on our honeymoon 9 years ago, that was at Dixie Landings, prior to that was over 20 years ago at Fort Wilderness.  I'll have to get back to you on that.
> favorite disney TS: don't know
> favorite disney CS: don't know
> favorite disney movie: Sleeping Beauty, Snow White, Peter Pan, Pirates of the Caribbean
> 
> Here is a pic of me when we were in Russia, before I lost any weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of me at my goal weight, 135:



Hi Jennifer! 
WOW! You're so gorgeous! You can do it!!! 

How do you like Curves?


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

DisneyGalUK said:


> A fried snickers bar?!   Can I ask what it is fried in?!



Well if its like the one at DownTown Disney it will be fried in a rather nice batter (kind of like the Scottish do to mars bars!!).


----------



## UtahMama

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Hey Wendy! Forgot to say I enjoyed the field trip pics!
> 
> Yeah! Those teens look awfully good! Every time I get a new second digit, I get really excited!  If I make my Halloween challenge goal, I'll be a fraction of a pound away from the "8's"!
> 
> That's right! I think I missed posting a gain I had right before the trip, but it went away too, so we are correct on my numbers. Thanks for keeping track!  So basically I just lost what I gained on the trip (and just before). Works for me!  I LOVED Breaking Dawn too! I am so thrilled with the series as a whole. What a story-teller that woman is! And yeah, I had no urge to get up from my chair for snacks when I was reading those books.  Plus, I stayed on my bike for 50-60 minutes at a time, just plowing through the book and pedaling like crazy!


When I went to the Host book signing and got 20 seconds of Stephenie Meyer's time, I told her "Thank You for making an hour of cardio so easy!" because I would read while biking and POOF an hour and 400 calories would be burned.  

I love getting into a new set of scale numbers! As long as I don't go back up into the un-pretty numbers (which happens all to often).

I'm at the "now what" stage after reading all Stephenie Meyers books (twice). I guess I could catch up on  Janet Evanovich's Plum series #14. Those mysteries are FUNNY.

Love the classics too!


----------



## punkin413

DisneyGalUK said:


> A fried snickers bar?!   Can I ask what it is fried in?!



no idea.  some sort of fattening batter and oil!   



wildfan1473 said:


> Newbie here.  I really need some help holding me accountable!


----------



## pixie dust 112

punkin413 said:


> peeps, give me strength!  we are going to a fall festival today (the first of about 3 that i will be attending this year) and there were be BAD THINGS there.  you know, kettle corn, fried snickers bars, funnel cakes, frozen sweet tea.     i will do my best.


SOunds like fun!  Remember WWPD?


DisneyGalUK said:


> A fried snickers bar?!   Can I ask what it is fried in?!


Excellent question.  I've never heard of this either.  Sounds a little scary, doesn't it?


Disneyfreak92 said:


> I will! Thanks! You know what this means Danielle? We ARE getting on the plane on Thanksgiving that will be taking us to DL!!!  We'll have to discuss meet possibilities!
> 
> But ONLY if I'm caught up on photography stuff, I think.  Then there's an Anne Rice book I'm missing, maybe two. Geez! That's a lot of reading!
> 
> Good luck with your fall festival. I'm headed to a family reunion myself. And my family does not worry about eating healthy as a whole. I'll be taking small portions of my faves only, I think. And I'm taking Jasper, so she'll make a good distraction from the food for me.
> 
> Woo Hoo on college game day at Vandy! We are hoping to get one here at the U of I this year too. Good luck!


THanksgiving flight to DL...sounds awesome.  

I have so many books piled up to read.  I love to read!  

Have fun at the family thingy ...remember  WWPD?

If the weather is good we will go to the West Point Game next Saturday.


teruterubouzu said:


> Thanks! I just hopped on the scale and got 147.2. I was guessing I'd be closer to 160, so I guess that's something to be happy about. Now to get my bootay moving again.
> 
> I hope your guys win today! Frozen sweet tea sounds yummy, but not those fried snickers bars .
> 
> Have a great time!


   for your pretty numbers on the scale.  

Hey did I tell you guys I got on the scale e other day and it showed I's lost about 130 pounds???   SOmeone in my family had changed it from pounds to kilometers!   Showed a #I haven;t seen since 6th grade.  If that  was in ponds id be seeing a doctor about anorexia! 




wildfan1473 said:


> Newbie here.  I really need some help holding me accountable!  I was at my highest weight before we adopted our boys 2 1/2 years ago, then, amazingly, lost about 35 pounds without even thinking about it (I think something about changing my life from sitting at a desk all day, everyday, to chasing around 2 active boys daily had something to do with it!)
> 
> Anyway, I'm back up to 155, and I really don't want to gain anymore.  I need to lose about 20 pounds.  I'm only 5 feet tall.  I started doing yoga and walking, and I just joined Curves this week.



Welcome Jennifer!  you're goal seems totally doable!    You'll be there in no time!




UtahMama said:


> When I went to the Host book signing and got 20 seconds of Stephenie Meyer's time, I told her "Thank You for making an hour of cardio so easy!" because I would read while biking and POOF an hour and 400 calories would be burned.
> 
> I love getting into a new set of scale numbers! As long as I don't go back up into the un-pretty numbers (which happens all to often).
> 
> I'm at the "now what" stage after reading all Stephenie Meyers books (twice). I guess I could catch up on  Janet Evanovich's Plum series #14. Those mysteries are FUNNY.
> 
> Love the classics too!



Try Jen Lancaster's books...Very Funny lady!


----------



## mommaU4

Just stopping in to say hi!!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

Sorry I'm late.  I'm up *1/2 lb.* this week.


----------



## DisneyLaura

UGABelle said:


> Well it's my first weigh-in...
> 
> And I'm only  -0.2 but hey, better than nothing!
> 
> In other news... It's my birthday!! so today will be a cheat day, and I will not feel guilty about eating Mexican tonight!
> 
> Hope everyone has a GREAT weekend!



Happy Belated Birthday



DisneyGalUK said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Well, I gained 700lbs whilst on my honeymoon so you might not want to record my weight this week UM!



 



punkin413 said:


> peeps, give me strength!  we are going to a fall festival today (the first of about 3 that i will be attending this year) and there were be BAD THINGS there.  you know, kettle corn, fried snickers bars, funnel cakes, frozen sweet tea.     i will do my best.



Good luck, those sound delish



wildfan1473 said:


> Newbie here.  I really need some help holding me accountable!  I was at my highest weight before we adopted our boys 2 1/2 years ago, then, amazingly, lost about 35 pounds without even thinking about it (I think something about changing my life from sitting at a desk all day, everyday, to chasing around 2 active boys daily had something to do with it!)
> 
> Anyway, I'm back up to 155, and I really don't want to gain anymore.  I need to lose about 20 pounds.  I'm only 5 feet tall.  I started doing yoga and walking, and I just joined Curves this week.
> 
> name: Jennifer
> how long have you been a peep? Since today - October 2008
> what you "do": mostly a stay at home mom, office assistant in a real estate office 2 days a week
> kids? 2 Russian princes, ages 6 (almost 7) and 4
> favorite junk food: Chips Ahoy
> favorite healthy food: Apples
> tip you'd like to share with everyone: Drink water
> 
> and of course we have to talk about what brings us together in the first place!
> favorite disney park: Magic Kingdom
> favorite disney ride: Tower of Terror
> favorite disney show: Fantasmic!
> favorite disney resort: The last time we stayed was on our honeymoon 9 years ago, that was at Dixie Landings, prior to that was over 20 years ago at Fort Wilderness.  I'll have to get back to you on that.
> favorite disney TS: don't know
> favorite disney CS: don't know
> favorite disney movie: Sleeping Beauty, Snow White, Peter Pan, Pirates of the Caribbean
> 
> Here is a pic of me when we were in Russia, before I lost any weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of me at my goal weight, 135:



Welcome, you look great.



UtahMama said:


> When I went to the Host book signing and got 20 seconds of Stephenie Meyer's time, I told her "Thank You for making an hour of cardio so easy!" because I would read while biking and POOF an hour and 400 calories would be burned.
> 
> I love getting into a new set of scale numbers! As long as I don't go back up into the un-pretty numbers (which happens all to often).
> 
> I'm at the "now what" stage after reading all Stephenie Meyers books (twice). I guess I could catch up on  Janet Evanovich's Plum series #14. Those mysteries are FUNNY.
> 
> Love the classics too!



I'm so jealous you got to meet Stepenie Meyer's.  So is that our next books to read Janet Evanovich's Plum series.  Silly question does it start with #1?

Just stopping by to say  .  Doing well my first official day back on track.  I weighed myself yesterday morniny but since I'm "starting over" I can't post a loss/gain/stayed the same.  Aaron please take me off the Halloween challenge.  I'll do the next one.  I did gain according my scale at home another 2 lbs but I'm ok with that considering what I did eat so 2 lb I'll take.  Hope everyone has a restful weekend.  I have lots and lots of  to do.  Talk to you Monday.

Laura


----------



## dwheatl

pixie dust 112 said:


> Danielle you are to funny! I miss you! Come back to the east coast so we can hang out again!


 It's your turn to come out here. I'd love to see you!




wildfan1473 said:


> Newbie here.  I really need some help holding me accountable!  I was at my highest weight before we adopted our boys 2 1/2 years ago, then, amazingly, lost about 35 pounds without even thinking about it (I think something about changing my life from sitting at a desk all day, everyday, to chasing around 2 active boys daily had something to do with it!)


 Welcome! You and your boys are lovely (handsome).



DisneyGalUK said:


> A fried snickers bar?!   Can I ask what it is fried in?!





Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Well if its like the one at DownTown Disney it will be fried in a rather nice batter (kind of like the Scottish do to mars bars!!).


 I was going to say pretty much the same thing. We have a British pub down the street, and we went with a friend recently and split a Mars bar. The outside tasted pretty much like a cruller. The inside - melted Mars bar. 

Lynda, I thought I quoted you too. Our APs are blocked Thanksgiving weekend, so I doubt I could talk DH into a trip then. However, if you want to make a side trip up to the San Francisco area, that would work.

I LOVE  Stephanie Plum. DH and I have even listened to some that we have already read when we were on a  long car trip. And yes, it's best to read them sequentially.  _One For the Money_ is first. Here's a link to Janet Evanovich's website. http://www.evanovich.com/plum_spookyjacket.html


----------



## DisneyGalUK

wildfan1473 said:


> Newbie here.  I really need some help holding me accountable!  I was at my highest weight before we adopted our boys 2 1/2 years ago, then, amazingly, lost about 35 pounds without even thinking about it (I think something about changing my life from sitting at a desk all day, everyday, to chasing around 2 active boys daily had something to do with it!)



Welcome  



Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Well if its like the one at DownTown Disney it will be fried in a rather nice batter (kind of like the Scottish do to mars bars!!).





punkin413 said:


> no idea.  some sort of fattening batter and oil!



Ah, makes more sense now! The first thing that popped into my head was a snickers bar that had been popped into a frying pan like bacon!  



pixie dust 112 said:


> Excellent question.  I've never heard of this either.  Sounds a little scary, doesn't it?



It does sound a little scary!  



dwheatl said:


> I was going to say pretty much the same thing. We have a British pub down the street, and we went with a friend recently and split a Mars bar. The outside tasted pretty much like a cruller. The inside - melted Mars bar.



I like the idea of it melting inside, I bet thats yum!
When I go anywhere on holiday if we see a British Pub we always call in for a drink - strange considering I can go in a British Pub anytime I want to!  

Hope everyones having a great day


----------



## punkin413

well, i did okay at the festival yesterday.  better than i had hoped!  the only thing i ate was a BBQ sandwich (we had to eat lunch and that was the best i could do!), a bite of DH's chicken philly sandwich and we split a mango-flavored lemonade.  so not bad at all!  thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

UtahMama said:


> When I went to the Host book signing and got 20 seconds of Stephenie Meyer's time, I told her "Thank You for making an hour of cardio so easy!" because I would read while biking and POOF an hour and 400 calories would be burned.
> 
> I love getting into a new set of scale numbers! As long as I don't go back up into the un-pretty numbers (which happens all to often).
> 
> I'm at the "now what" stage after reading all Stephenie Meyers books (twice). I guess I could catch up on  Janet Evanovich's Plum series #14. Those mysteries are FUNNY.
> 
> Love the classics too!



Ugh! You got to meet Stephenie? How cool! I'm jealous too! So have you read The Host then? What did you think? I'm not sure if I want to read it or not. Yeah, those are definitely the easiest hours of cardio I've ever done. 

Yeah, OLD scale numbers are the WORST! 

I feel the same about the "now what" stage. I AM thinking I'll at least re-read Twilight before the movie comes out. I already read the portion of Midnight Sun she has available on her website (I could NOT help myself.), which has the MOST romantic line in it that I've ever read! I'm not sure what I can read now that will compare. Of course, right now I need to catch up on all the things I neglected while reading the series the first time. 



pixie dust 112 said:


> THanksgiving flight to DL...sounds awesome.
> 
> I have so many books piled up to read.  I love to read!
> 
> Have fun at the family thingy ...remember  WWPD?
> 
> If the weather is good we will go to the West Point Game next Saturday.
> 
> 
> Try Jen Lancaster's books...Very Funny lady!



I think I have a Dickens book I have yet to read, but I can't read it right now. It's LONG, and those are not easy reads at all. I just can't do it right now. 

Didn't end up going to the family thing. My mom is sick and wasn't going, so I didn't either. I got my living room in order instead. It feels SO good to have it under control! 



dwheatl said:


> Lynda, I thought I quoted you too. Our APs are blocked Thanksgiving weekend, so I doubt I could talk DH into a trip then. However, if you want to make a side trip up to the San Francisco area, that would work.
> 
> I LOVE  Stephanie Plum. DH and I have even listened to some that we have already read when we were on a  long car trip. And yes, it's best to read them sequentially.  _One For the Money_ is first. Here's a link to Janet Evanovich's website. http://www.evanovich.com/plum_spookyjacket.html



Well, we are actually at DL for a whole week if that helps at all. Our plans aren't fully formed yet, but we are at the Grand Californian from Thanksgiving through 12/5. Not sure if we can swing a SF side trip. There is a lot we want to do around LA. We are visiting the Disney Soda Fountain, Beverly Hills, Universal Studios, possibly ABC studio tour, and hopefully a beach town in addition to DL for 5 days. 

I am interested in starting the Stephanie Plum series. I might grab the first one of those. Is it an easy read? Long? I haven't really looked that closely at them, and I really need to catch up on photography stuff! I need something I can read while working out and on lunch hour at work, but not have to spend the whole evening desperately plowing through.  I mean, I was/am really obsessed with Twilight! Could NOT put it down!


----------



## dwheatl

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Well, we are actually at DL for a whole week if that helps at all. Our plans aren't fully formed yet, but we are at the Grand Californian from Thanksgiving through 12/5. Not sure if we can swing a SF side trip. There is a lot we want to do around LA. We are visiting the Disney Soda Fountain, Beverly Hills, Universal Studios, possibly ABC studio tour, and hopefully a beach town in addition to DL for 5 days.
> 
> I am interested in starting the Stephanie Plum series. I might grab the first one of those. Is it an easy read? Long? I haven't really looked that closely at them, and I really need to catch up on photography stuff! I need something I can read while working out and on lunch hour at work, but not have to spend the whole evening desperately plowing through.  I mean, I was/am really obsessed with Twilight! Could NOT put it down!



That's a nice long trip. I know you'll have a great time. I won't be able to get down there that week, between family for the holidays and work the next week. That is one of the hardest things about teaching: you get lots of unpaid time off (summer, holidays, etc) but NO flexible vacation days where you can choose to take time off. I can't complain though. We've got 2 weeks off around Christmas, and we are planning to be at DL on New Years Day and a couple of days after. 
Stephanie Plum books are super-easy reads. They are not complicated, they are just fun. There aren't a lot of cliff-hanger type scenes, just lots of snappy dialogue, smoldering love scenes, and great character development. I just  them.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

dwheatl said:


> That's a nice long trip. I know you'll have a great time. I won't be able to get down there that week, between family for the holidays and work the next week. That is one of the hardest things about teaching: you get lots of unpaid time off (summer, holidays, etc) but NO flexible vacation days where you can choose to take time off. I can't complain though. We've got 2 weeks off around Christmas, and we are planning to be at DL on New Years Day and a couple of days after.
> Stephanie Plum books are super-easy reads. They are not complicated, they are just fun. There aren't a lot of cliff-hanger type scenes, just lots of snappy dialogue, smoldering love scenes, and great character development. I just  them.



Well, it's too bad that we won't get to meet up, but lucky you getting to be at DL on New Years Day!  We'll be back at DL someday. When they open up the DVC resort in Hawaii, we plan to combine a trip to DL with a trip there. 

Perfect! That sounds like just what I need in a book right now. No cliff-hangers, easy read, but still good. I think I will pick up #1 if DH and I go out today.


----------



## UtahMama

You GUYS!
Have you ever planned a trip to Disney and had to cancel it? When the time arrives for when the trip _would have been_...UGH, it's SO hard!

On my kitchen calender is crossed off "Disneyland Trip, YAY"  for Oct. 16-22. The only thing that made it bearable to leave last time is knowing we'd be coming back this fall. POOH!

It's the first time in many years that no trip is remotely possible unless we charge it (which I refuse to do). 

On the upside, if there is one, my kids sort of lost the "magic" from going so often so I'm hoping when/if we go again, some of that magic will return to their faces.  

Thank God for Trip Reports, huh?!


Geeezh, it's a ghost town around here on the weekends!


----------



## mommaU4

UtahMama said:


> You GUYS!
> Have you ever planned a trip to Disney and had to cancel it? When the time arrives for when the trip _would have been_...UGH!
> 
> On my kitchen calender is crossed off "Disneyland Trip, YAY"  for Oct. 16-22. The only thing that made it bearable to leave last time is knowing we'd be coming back this fall. POOH!
> 
> It's the first time in many years that no trip is remotely possible unless we charge it (which I refuse to do).
> 
> On the upside, if there is one, my kids sort of lost the "magic" from going so often so I'm hoping when/if we go again, some of that magic will return to their faces.
> 
> Thank God for Trip Reports, huh?!
> 
> 
> Geeezh, it's a ghost town around here on the weekends!


I'm so sorry to hear that.  I hate things like that. What sucks even more is I would have been able to meet you!!! (If you'd have wanted to that is, LOL) We'll be there the 13th-19th. Darn. 

I didn't know you were a Disneyland fan. You should think about joining our DIS Ladies Only Disneyland Trip in March!! It was a blast last time.


----------



## dwheatl

UtahMama said:


> You GUYS!
> Have you ever planned a trip to Disney and had to cancel it? When the time arrives for when the trip _would have been_...UGH, it's SO hard!
> 
> On my kitchen calender is crossed off "Disneyland Trip, YAY"  for Oct. 16-22. The only thing that made it bearable to leave last time is knowing we'd be coming back this fall. POOH!
> 
> It's the first time in many years that no trip is remotely possible unless we charge it (which I refuse to do).
> 
> On the upside, if there is one, my kids sort of lost the "magic" from going so often so I'm hoping when/if we go again, some of that magic will return to their faces.
> 
> Thank God for Trip Reports, huh?!
> 
> 
> Geeezh, it's a ghost town around here on the weekends!


I had to cancel a trip for that same weekend. I really wanted to see the Halloween decorations, since I've never been this time of year. DH and I are planning to go for a couple of days at New Year's though, so that takes away some of the sting. My problem is, I want to go every time there is a possibility of a meet. I feel jealous that folks get together, and I don't get to be there. In my more lucid moments, I know my problems are tiny compared to others, but it's still painful.So here's a  from me.


----------



## pixie dust 112

UtahMama said:


> You GUYS!
> Have you ever planned a trip to Disney and had to cancel it? When the time arrives for when the trip _would have been_...UGH, it's SO hard!
> 
> On my kitchen calender is crossed off "Disneyland Trip, YAY"  for Oct. 16-22. The only thing that made it bearable to leave last time is knowing we'd be coming back this fall. POOH!
> 
> It's the first time in many years that no trip is remotely possible unless we charge it (which I refuse to do).
> 
> On the upside, if there is one, my kids sort of lost the "magic" from going so often so I'm hoping when/if we go again, some of that magic will return to their faces.
> 
> Thank God for Trip Reports, huh?!
> 
> 
> Geeezh, it's a ghost town around here on the weekends!



 I know what you mean.  We didn't book yet, but our plan had been to go on our very first Disney Cruise next April during Spring break.  Our 25th anniversary is APril 28th.  We were taking the kids with us as DD(16) is a senior in HS and this may be our last whole family Disney vacation.  With the economy the way it is we started thinking we'd go some other time, off season, as APril is ridiculously expensive for a family of 5 to cruise! Now we've even scrapped that idea and I don't think we will be going to Disney at all in 2009.  We've been very fortunate and somewhat spoiled to be going as much as we have these past few years so I should be grateful for that, but instead I'm sad.  My DDs12 and 16 really want to go again, but DD(14) is magiced out like your kids.  WDW just isn't a big deal to her anymore. She is quite happy that we aren't going!


----------



## UGABelle

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes! It was wonderful, and now I have extra spending $ for Disney!

Hope everyone had a great weekend and starts the week off on a "skinny" foot


----------



## DisneyLaura

UtahMama said:


> You GUYS!
> Have you ever planned a trip to Disney and had to cancel it? When the time arrives for when the trip _would have been_...UGH, it's SO hard!
> 
> On my kitchen calender is crossed off "Disneyland Trip, YAY"  for Oct. 16-22. The only thing that made it bearable to leave last time is knowing we'd be coming back this fall. POOH!
> 
> It's the first time in many years that no trip is remotely possible unless we charge it (which I refuse to do).
> 
> On the upside, if there is one, my kids sort of lost the "magic" from going so often so I'm hoping when/if we go again, some of that magic will return to their faces.
> 
> Thank God for Trip Reports, huh?!
> 
> 
> Geeezh, it's a ghost town around here on the weekends!




So sorry to hear that.  While I never had a written trip planned I have a head planned trip planned for Nov 2009 and DH just told me that we have to wait until Jan 2009 to book it just in case he doesn't have work.  He's a self employed carpenter.  I hope we can still go because I haven't been there since 2004 and the boys are really excited about going.  DS7 asks me almost every other night about their Lego store.


----------



## LMO429

Aloha Peeps!  

Today is our 9 and last night in Maui! We are staying at the four seaons in Wailea and the hotel and service here is truly Spectacular! I even got a foot massage in our cabana at the pool! Ahhhh!!! The food is 2 good and I have been very un peep like but hey you are only on your honeymoon once! We went to watch the sunrise at 10,000 ft on Mt. Haleakala a truly unique and amazing experience and then we biked back down the mountain...We are having a fabulous time and are sad to go but its not all bad because tomorrow morning we wake up and we are on our way to DISNEYLAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We will be at the Grand Californian from Tuesday - Sunday! Can't wait to go on Space Mountain and Indian Jones

Our Photographer was nice enough to send us a sample of some of his pictures he took during our wedding. I couldn't be happier with his work you can see for yourself here. I particularly love the one when I am walking down the steps to see my future husband for the first time

Hope all is good with the Peeps!

Here is the link for a sample size of our Professional Wedding Pictures...ENJOY!

http://www.5weststudios.com/weddings/2008/lauren_rob/slideshow/


----------



## DisneyObsession

UtahMama said:


> You GUYS!
> Have you ever planned a trip to Disney and had to cancel it? When the time arrives for when the trip _would have been_...UGH, it's SO hard!
> 
> On my kitchen calender is crossed off "Disneyland Trip, YAY"  for Oct. 16-22. The only thing that made it bearable to leave last time is knowing we'd be coming back this fall. POOH!
> 
> It's the first time in many years that no trip is remotely possible unless we charge it (which I refuse to do).
> 
> On the upside, if there is one, my kids sort of lost the "magic" from going so often so I'm hoping when/if we go again, some of that magic will return to their faces.
> 
> Thank God for Trip Reports, huh?!
> 
> 
> Geeezh, it's a ghost town around here on the weekends!



I've done the same thing and have been quite sad over it!  I can send you some pics if you need a fix! I don't know if I'll write a TR or not. 



LMO429 said:


> Aloha Peeps!
> 
> Today is our 9 and last night in Maui! We are staying at the four seaons in Wailea and the hotel and service here is truly Spectacular! I even got a foot massage in our cabana at the pool! Ahhhh!!! The food is 2 good and I have been very un peep like but hey you are only on your honeymoon once! We went to watch the sunrise at 10,000 ft on Mt. Haleakala a truly unique and amazing experience and then we biked back down the mountain...We are having a fabulous time and are sad to go but its not all bad because tomorrow morning we wake up and we are on our way to DISNEYLAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We will be at the Grand Californian from Tuesday - Sunday! Can't wait to go on Space Mountain and Indian Jones
> 
> Our Photographer was nice enough to send us a sample of some of his pictures he took during our wedding. I couldn't be happier with his work you can see for yourself here. I particularly love the one when I am walking down the steps to see my future husband for the first time
> 
> Hope all is good with the Peeps!
> 
> Here is the link for a sample size of our Professional Wedding Pictures...ENJOY!
> 
> http://www.5weststudios.com/weddings/2008/lauren_rob/slideshow/



Lauren, your pics are beautiful!!! Your photographer did an amazing job!  Enjoy the rest of your honeymoon and please ride The Mattahorn for me! I  that ride!


----------



## pixie dust 112

LMO429 said:


> Aloha Peeps!
> 
> Today is our 9 and last night in Maui! We are staying at the four seaons in Wailea and the hotel and service here is truly Spectacular! I even got a foot massage in our cabana at the pool! Ahhhh!!! The food is 2 good and I have been very un peep like but hey you are only on your honeymoon once! We went to watch the sunrise at 10,000 ft on Mt. Haleakala a truly unique and amazing experience and then we biked back down the mountain...We are having a fabulous time and are sad to go but its not all bad because tomorrow morning we wake up and we are on our way to DISNEYLAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We will be at the Grand Californian from Tuesday - Sunday! Can't wait to go on Space Mountain and Indian Jones
> 
> Our Photographer was nice enough to send us a sample of some of his pictures he took during our wedding. I couldn't be happier with his work you can see for yourself here. I particularly love the one when I am walking down the steps to see my future husband for the first time
> 
> Hope all is good with the Peeps!
> 
> Here is the link for a sample size of our Professional Wedding Pictures...ENJOY!
> 
> http://www.5weststudios.com/weddings/2008/lauren_rob/slideshow/



Wow Lauren those photos are amazing!


----------



## DisneyObsession

Good Morning Peeps!

Life is crazy around here! Had this crew (12 college kids, DD& fam) over for apple picking and chili on Sun: (The 3 kneeling in the front are my DS, DD, SIL and GS)






We had soooo much fun and my kitchen was full for dinner! Nothing like nice chili after a day of apple picking! (Larry & I had our own little table on the otherside of the kitchen!) 






DD & fam are moving back in with us at the end of the month, so I am heading over there to do a little cleaning and packing today before work. Put ribs in the crockpot for dinner so DH can eat when he gets home.  

Hope all my peeps have a good day!!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

I hope everyone is having a good week so far!  I sorta overdid it a little bit this past weekend; but when you wait 26 years for your favorite team (in my case the Milwaukee Brewers) to make the playoffs, you soak it all in.  We'll see how much that affects my number this Friday.

Anyway, here are the total from the past two weeks (since I forgot to post it last week).  Let me know if I missed you or mis-quoted you.


----------



## UtahMama

LMO429 said:


> Aloha Peeps!
> 
> Today is our 9 and last night in Maui! We are staying at the four seaons in Wailea and the hotel and service here is truly Spectacular! I even got a foot massage in our cabana at the pool! Ahhhh!!! The food is 2 good and I have been very un peep like but hey you are only on your honeymoon once! We went to watch the sunrise at 10,000 ft on Mt. Haleakala a truly unique and amazing experience and then we biked back down the mountain...We are having a fabulous time and are sad to go but its not all bad because tomorrow morning we wake up and we are on our way to DISNEYLAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We will be at the Grand Californian from Tuesday - Sunday! Can't wait to go on Space Mountain and Indian Jones
> 
> Our Photographer was nice enough to send us a sample of some of his pictures he took during our wedding. I couldn't be happier with his work you can see for yourself here. I particularly love the one when I am walking down the steps to see my future husband for the first time
> 
> Hope all is good with the Peeps!
> 
> Here is the link for a sample size of our Professional Wedding Pictures...ENJOY!
> 
> http://www.5weststudios.com/weddings/2008/lauren_rob/slideshow/



OH MY HECK!
Sooooo beautiful!



DisneyObsession said:


> Good Morning Peeps!
> 
> Life is crazy around here! Had this crew (12 college kids, DD& fam) over for apple picking and chili on Sun: (The 3 kneeling in the front are my DS, DD, SIL and GS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had soooo much fun and my kitchen was full for dinner! Nothing like nice chili after a day of apple picking! (Larry & I had our own little table on the otherside of the kitchen!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD & fam are moving back in with us at the end of the month, so I am heading over there to do a little cleaning and packing today before work. Put ribs in the crockpot for dinner so DH can eat when he gets home.
> 
> Hope all my peeps have a good day!!


FUN!
Awesome they're moving in with you (right?)



WI_DisneyFan said:


> I hope everyone is having a good week so far!  I sorta overdid it a little bit this past weekend; but when you wait 26 years for your favorite team (in my case the Milwaukee Brewers) to make the playoffs, you soak it all in.  We'll see how much that affects my number this Friday.
> 
> Anyway, here are the total from the past two weeks (since I forgot to post it last week).  Let me know if I missed you or mis-quoted you.



Sheeesh! SO close! I hope I can do it!!! ((knocking on wood))

Thanks Aaron! 


We can do it PEEPS!!!!


PEEP POWER!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Quickly checking in!

Wendy - so sorry about the trip cancellation.  I hope your next trip is extra FABulous to make up for it!

Lauren - LOVED the pics! Great inspiration for me as a wedding photographer! And you were stunning!!!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

*Just stopping in to say hi and that I'm leaving tomorrow evening for North Carolina.  We're going to Lowe's Motorspeedway this weekend for the Sprint cup race.  No weigh-in this week for me.  Later everyone.*


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi Everyone, 
I am sorry I haven't been around lately. I missed weigh in last week but I was the SAME. 

I am just feeling so down lately! I have been having some issues with 2 co-workers of mine making false acusation about me and have just had the most stressful week! I won't go into detail about the situtation but lets just say one co-worker went into my bosses inbox and looked at everyone productivity and now has been spreading nasty rumors about me and few other co-workers. I can't tell you how stressed it is at work. My supervisor has done nothing about this person ( she has been in trouble numerous times ) So now I have gone to our HR department and filed a complaint against her. Only time will tell what will happen but at the very least I hope these 2 are moved out of our office. 

On top of everything else I haven't been able exercise with all the running I have to do after school. UHG ..... I feel like I am slug. I can surely tell that when I was working out regularly I felt much more energenic! I can't wait for my daughters basketball to be done so I can get back to the gym! I feel like I am going to gain back all the weight I lost and I'll have to start at square one again!

Please cheer me up! I really need my fellow peep friends to get me through this! Thanks for listening/reading my delema!


----------



## UtahMama

lovealldisney said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am sorry I haven't been around lately. I missed weigh in last week but I was the SAME.
> 
> I am just feeling so down lately! I have been having some issues with 2 co-workers of mine making false acusation about me and have just had the most stressful week! I won't go into detail about the situtation but lets just say one co-worker went into my bosses inbox and looked at everyone productivity and now has been spreading nasty rumors about me and few other co-workers. I can't tell you how stressed it is at work. My supervisor has done nothing about this person ( she has been in trouble numerous times ) So now I have gone to our HR department and filed a complaint against her. Only time will tell what will happen but at the very least I hope these 2 are moved out of our office.
> 
> On top of everything else I haven't been able exercise with all the running I have to do after school. UHG ..... I feel like I am slug. I can surely tell that when I was working out regularly I felt much more energenic! I can't wait for my daughters basketball to be done so I can get back to the gym! I feel like I am going to gain back all the weight I lost and I'll have to start at square one again!
> 
> Please cheer me up! I really need my fellow peep friends to get me through this! Thanks for listening/reading my delema!



Rally up Peeps!!!!

Work stress is the pits! So sorry for the situation you 're in! 

The bright side is, you realize the potential to gain back weight so try to rise above it. Other than that, post often! For me the weight creeps back when I don't come here or stay totally focused. Just get through one day at a time.


----------



## dwheatl

Lovealldis, sorry about the stress. I hate when people are that way. DH is having that kind of trouble, and I feel like going down there and opening up a can of whoop-a**. Good luck with HR. 
Is there any kind of exercise you can fit in at home? I've been riding the exercise bike a few nights a week until I can get to the gym (I finally made it there tonight). I have gained back the weight I lost, and I am having a heck of a time taking it back off. The last couple of weeks I've been doing ok, mostly because I've been writing everything down, even my cheat days, and that makes me want to exercise, so I can see the calorie total drop. 
Whatever you can do, don't get discouraged. You can do this.


----------



## LMO429

Greetings from Disneyland!

Quick post we are on the second half of our honeymoon we got to disneyland on Tuesday.  We are having ALOT of fun but I just feel like something is missing here I can not put my finger on it but I am def a Walt Disney World Fan.  I didnt think Indiana Jones was that awesome Maybe too much hype, the Monte Cristo Sandwich at the Blue Bayou was def worth all the hype it was beyond EXCELLENT!!!  The parade of dreams parade was 2 cute..today we are going to Disney's California adventure.  The crowds here yesterday were minimal we made it to the park before the rope drop got the bigger attractions out of the way and only waited 20 minutes top the whole time we were here yesterday for some of the other attractions, we are hoping the crowds will be the same today we know once fri or sat roll around they will be much bigger

hope all is well with the peeps!


----------



## natsiswdw

I totally want in on this board!!! DH and I are going to Disney in Dec. and I would like to lose a little bit of weight!!! Not only that but after Disney my DH and I want to start our family   So I would like to take a little off, if you know what I mean!!

Utahmama I love your trip reports you have such a great personality.  Also I am from Utah!!!!!!! Born and raised in "happy valley" Provo Utah. Now I live in N.C. and have for the past 6 years. 

So if it is not to late can I Join!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## DisneyGalUK

natsiswdw said:


> I totally want in on this board!!! DH and I are going to Disney in Dec. and I would like to lose a little bit of weight!!! Not only that but after Disney my DH and I want to start our family   So I would like to take a little off, if you know what I mean!!
> 
> Utahmama I love your trip reports you have such a great personality.  Also I am from Utah!!!!!!! Born and raised in "happy valley" Provo Utah. Now I live in N.C. and have for the past 6 years.
> 
> So if it is not to late can I Join!?!?!?!?!?



 Its never too late to join!

LAUREN - So glad you're enjoying your honeymoon! Your photographers photographs were fantastic! You both looked wonderful  

LOVEALLDISNEY -  Hang in there. Same to your DH DWHEATL  

Hope everyones having a great day


----------



## UtahMama

natsiswdw said:


> I totally want in on this board!!! DH and I are going to Disney in Dec. and I would like to lose a little bit of weight!!! Not only that but after Disney my DH and I want to start our family   So I would like to take a little off, if you know what I mean!!
> 
> Utahmama I love your trip reports you have such a great personality.  Also I am from Utah!!!!!!! Born and raised in "happy valley" Provo Utah. Now I live in N.C. and have for the past 6 years.
> 
> So if it is not to late can I Join!?!?!?!?!?



Thanks!!!
and Welcome!

Happy Valley...I know that reference!  




Happy Weigh Day Eve kids!
I was UP 3 pounds magically this morning and have been trying ALL day to pull off a biggest loser miracle!  

Good Luck Everyone!!!!


----------



## dwheatl

I'm posting from the exercise bike in a last ditch to take off the restaurant calories from this week. I don't know why I snacked a lot today. 

LMO, glad to hear from you. Even if you are dissing my DL I love WDW, but one of my problems is there IS so much to it. We always come home exhausted and broke because, especially with the distance from here, we feel compelled to see and do it all. That and the fact that we can only get there in summer, in the heat and rain. With DL, I feel like I can easily see it all in 3 or 4 days. I just wish they had more shows.


----------



## lilstint

OK - I'm joining this thread too. I'm 32 years old.  I have 2 little boys and I have never gotten even close to my pre-pregnancy weight. I need some serious moral support. I have basicly not denied myself anything I have wanted to eat for 4 years... so this is going to be a huge change in lifestyle for me.

I copied these questions from an old post so I'll use them to introduce myself...

Location: Upstate NY
name: Leah
how long have you been a peep? Just joining
what you "do": SAH Mom and part time attorney
kids? DS4, DS16 months 
favorite junk food: Popeyes spicy chicken sandwich
favorite healthy food: broccoli
tip you'd like to share with everyone: it has been so long I have no tips!

and of course we have to talk about what brings us together in the first place!
favorite disney park: magic kingdom at WDW
favorite disney ride: splash mountain
favorite disney show: Mickey's philharmagic (sp?)
favorite disney resort: POR
favorite disney TS: Wolfgang Puck 
favorite disney CS: Tangerine Cafe 
favorite disney movie: Pinocchio

btw- I am also a big fan of your trip reports Utahmomma. So funny.


----------



## dwheatl

natsiswdw said:


> I totally want in on this board!!! DH and I are going to Disney in Dec. and I would like to lose a little bit of weight!!! Not only that but after Disney my DH and I want to start our family   So I would like to take a little off, if you know what I mean!!
> 
> Utahmama I love your trip reports you have such a great personality.  Also I am from Utah!!!!!!! Born and raised in "happy valley" Provo Utah. Now I live in N.C. and have for the past 6 years.
> 
> So if it is not to late can I Join!?!?!?!?!?





lilstint said:


> OK - I'm joining this thread too. I'm 32 years old.  I have 2 little boys and I have never gotten even close to my pre-pregnancy weight. I need some serious moral support. I have basicly not denied myself anything I have wanted to eat for 4 years... so this is going to be a huge change in lifestyle for me.
> 
> I copied these questions from an old post so I'll use them to introduce myself...
> 
> Location: Upstate NY
> name: Leah
> how long have you been a peep? Just joining
> what you "do": SAH Mom and part time attorney
> kids? DS4, DS16 months
> favorite junk food: Popeyes spicy chicken sandwich
> favorite healthy food: broccoli
> tip you'd like to share with everyone: it has been so long I have no tips!
> 
> and of course we have to talk about what brings us together in the first place!
> favorite disney park: magic kingdom at WDW
> favorite disney ride: splash mountain
> favorite disney show: Mickey's philharmagic (sp?)
> favorite disney resort: POR
> favorite disney TS: Wolfgang Puck
> favorite disney CS: Tangerine Cafe
> favorite disney movie: Pinocchio
> 
> btw- I am also a big fan of your trip reports Utahmomma. So funny.



Welcome to you both. The more the merrier!


----------



## mommaU4

I can't remember who all here was Twilight fans, but a friend of mine posted the movie trailer on my PRT so I thought I'd put a link here just in case anyone wanted to watch it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALC94IcMbLI


----------



## pixie dust 112

dwheatl said:


> Welcome to you both. The more the merrier!



Ditto whatr Daielle said. 

lilstint,   I am am attorney too. Is your part time work with a firm?  I know a few firms up that way (mostly Glens Falls as I started my law career in Saratoga) .  Did you go to ALbany Law?  I love Bolton Landing,  You live in such a beautiful place.


----------



## DisneyLaura

LMO429 said:


> Aloha Peeps!
> 
> Today is our 9 and last night in Maui! We are staying at the four seaons in Wailea and the hotel and service here is truly Spectacular! I even got a foot massage in our cabana at the pool! Ahhhh!!! The food is 2 good and I have been very un peep like but hey you are only on your honeymoon once! We went to watch the sunrise at 10,000 ft on Mt. Haleakala a truly unique and amazing experience and then we biked back down the mountain...We are having a fabulous time and are sad to go but its not all bad because tomorrow morning we wake up and we are on our way to DISNEYLAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We will be at the Grand Californian from Tuesday - Sunday! Can't wait to go on Space Mountain and Indian Jones
> 
> Our Photographer was nice enough to send us a sample of some of his pictures he took during our wedding. I couldn't be happier with his work you can see for yourself here. I particularly love the one when I am walking down the steps to see my future husband for the first time
> 
> Hope all is good with the Peeps!
> 
> Here is the link for a sample size of our Professional Wedding Pictures...ENJOY!
> 
> http://www.5weststudios.com/weddings/2008/lauren_rob/slideshow/



I loved the one with you on the stairs and your hubby on the other side (is that the one you were talking about), so cute.  I noticed a pin of Mickey and Minnie, did you where it, where?  I collect pins so I was just curious.



DisneyObsession said:


> Good Morning Peeps!
> 
> Life is crazy around here! Had this crew (12 college kids, DD& fam) over for apple picking and chili on Sun: (The 3 kneeling in the front are my DS, DD, SIL and GS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had soooo much fun and my kitchen was full for dinner! Nothing like nice chili after a day of apple picking! (Larry & I had our own little table on the otherside of the kitchen!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD & fam are moving back in with us at the end of the month, so I am heading over there to do a little cleaning and packing today before work. Put ribs in the crockpot for dinner so DH can eat when he gets home.
> 
> Hope all my peeps have a good day!!



MMMMMMMMMM Hot chilli after an apple picking day, sounds good to me



WI_DisneyFan said:


> I hope everyone is having a good week so far!  I sorta overdid it a little bit this past weekend; but when you wait 26 years for your favorite team (in my case the Milwaukee Brewers) to make the playoffs, you soak it all in.  We'll see how much that affects my number this Friday.
> 
> Anyway, here are the total from the past two weeks (since I forgot to post it last week).  Let me know if I missed you or mis-quoted you.



I am having a good week thank you.  Congrats on your baseball team going to the playoffs.



my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> *Just stopping in to say hi and that I'm leaving tomorrow evening for North Carolina.  We're going to Lowe's Motorspeedway this weekend for the Sprint cup race.  No weigh-in this week for me.  Later everyone.*



Have a safe trip.



lovealldisney said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am sorry I haven't been around lately. I missed weigh in last week but I was the SAME.
> 
> I am just feeling so down lately! I have been having some issues with 2 co-workers of mine making false acusation about me and have just had the most stressful week! I won't go into detail about the situtation but lets just say one co-worker went into my bosses inbox and looked at everyone productivity and now has been spreading nasty rumors about me and few other co-workers. I can't tell you how stressed it is at work. My supervisor has done nothing about this person ( she has been in trouble numerous times ) So now I have gone to our HR department and filed a complaint against her. Only time will tell what will happen but at the very least I hope these 2 are moved out of our office.
> 
> On top of everything else I haven't been able exercise with all the running I have to do after school. UHG ..... I feel like I am slug. I can surely tell that when I was working out regularly I felt much more energenic! I can't wait for my daughters basketball to be done so I can get back to the gym! I feel like I am going to gain back all the weight I lost and I'll have to start at square one again!
> 
> Please cheer me up! I really need my fellow peep friends to get me through this! Thanks for listening/reading my delema!



 so sorry about your work problems.  I had a woman at my job that used to talk behind my back when I called in because of snow.  Now keep in mind I was leaving at 11:00 pm, going 30 minutes to my house, and going up a hill with a lot of big curves on ice with two small children making $12 an hour.  Sorry not worth the risk.  So I understand a little about the work stress.  That's one reason why I left.



LMO429 said:


> Greetings from Disneyland!
> 
> Quick post we are on the second half of our honeymoon we got to disneyland on Tuesday.  We are having ALOT of fun but I just feel like something is missing here I can not put my finger on it but I am def a Walt Disney World Fan.  I didnt think Indiana Jones was that awesome Maybe too much hype, the Monte Cristo Sandwich at the Blue Bayou was def worth all the hype it was beyond EXCELLENT!!!  The parade of dreams parade was 2 cute..today we are going to Disney's California adventure.  The crowds here yesterday were minimal we made it to the park before the rope drop got the bigger attractions out of the way and only waited 20 minutes top the whole time we were here yesterday for some of the other attractions, we are hoping the crowds will be the same today we know once fri or sat roll around they will be much bigger
> 
> hope all is well with the peeps!



Can't wait to hear all about it.  One day I wish to go to DL.



natsiswdw said:


> I totally want in on this board!!! DH and I are going to Disney in Dec. and I would like to lose a little bit of weight!!! Not only that but after Disney my DH and I want to start our family   So I would like to take a little off, if you know what I mean!!
> 
> Utahmama I love your trip reports you have such a great personality.  Also I am from Utah!!!!!!! Born and raised in "happy valley" Provo Utah. Now I live in N.C. and have for the past 6 years.
> 
> So if it is not to late can I Join!?!?!?!?!?



Welcome aboard.



lilstint said:


> OK - I'm joining this thread too. I'm 32 years old.  I have 2 little boys and I have never gotten even close to my pre-pregnancy weight. I need some serious moral support. I have basicly not denied myself anything I have wanted to eat for 4 years... so this is going to be a huge change in lifestyle for me.
> 
> I copied these questions from an old post so I'll use them to introduce myself...
> 
> Location: Upstate NY
> name: Leah
> how long have you been a peep? Just joining
> what you "do": SAH Mom and part time attorney
> kids? DS4, DS16 months
> favorite junk food: Popeyes spicy chicken sandwich
> favorite healthy food: broccoli
> tip you'd like to share with everyone: it has been so long I have no tips!
> 
> and of course we have to talk about what brings us together in the first place!
> favorite disney park: magic kingdom at WDW
> favorite disney ride: splash mountain
> favorite disney show: Mickey's philharmagic (sp?)
> favorite disney resort: POR
> favorite disney TS: Wolfgang Puck
> favorite disney CS: Tangerine Cafe
> favorite disney movie: Pinocchio
> 
> btw- I am also a big fan of your trip reports Utahmomma. So funny.





mommaU4 said:


> I can't remember who all here was Twilight fans, but a friend of mine posted the movie trailer on my PRT so I thought I'd put a link here just in case anyone wanted to watch it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALC94IcMbLI



OMG we just vacationed in Bolton Landing last year with my family and mom.  WE LOVED IT.  Welcome aboard.


----------



## DisneyLaura

Silly me I forgot to post my gain/lost or stay the same.  This is my first week on my at home, no WW.  Now that I have a scale at home.  Guess what?

I'm -1.


----------



## lilstint

pixie dust 112 said:


> Ditto whatr Daielle said.
> 
> lilstint,   I am am attorney too. Is your part time work with a firm?  I know a few firms up that way (mostly Glens Falls as I started my law career in Saratoga) .  Did you go to ALbany Law?  I love Bolton Landing,  You live in such a beautiful place.



Yes! I did go to Albany Law- I graduated in 2002.  I started off my career at a litigation defense firm in Albany but then quit completely after the birth of my first son.  For a while I was a full time SAH mom. Then last year I got back into it because I met my boss who is a solo practitioner in Scotia NY.  I have sort of an unusual arrangement with him but it works for me.  He is overloaded with cases and I cover court appearances for him a few times a week.  I only work about 10 hours a week, but I love it because its good to bring in a little money, learn new areas of the law, and most importantly - I get out of the house and away from my maniac sons for couple hours a day!

Did you go to Albany Law?


----------



## UtahMama

lilstint said:


> OK - I'm joining this thread too. I'm 32 years old.  I have 2 little boys and I have never gotten even close to my pre-pregnancy weight. I need some serious moral support. I have basicly not denied myself anything I have wanted to eat for 4 years... so this is going to be a huge change in lifestyle for me.
> 
> I copied these questions from an old post so I'll use them to introduce myself...
> 
> Location: Upstate NY
> name: Leah
> how long have you been a peep? Just joining
> what you "do": SAH Mom and part time attorney
> kids? DS4, DS16 months
> favorite junk food: Popeyes spicy chicken sandwich
> favorite healthy food: broccoli
> tip you'd like to share with everyone: it has been so long I have no tips!
> 
> and of course we have to talk about what brings us together in the first place!
> favorite disney park: magic kingdom at WDW
> favorite disney ride: splash mountain
> favorite disney show: Mickey's philharmagic (sp?)
> favorite disney resort: POR
> favorite disney TS: Wolfgang Puck
> favorite disney CS: Tangerine Cafe
> favorite disney movie: Pinocchio
> 
> btw- I am also a big fan of your trip reports Utahmomma. So funny.



Thank you!
Glad to have you! Truly, the more the merrier!!!!
Post often  



dwheatl said:


> I'm posting from the exercise bike in a last ditch to take off the restaurant calories from this week. I don't know why I snacked a lot today.
> 
> .


Go YOU!!!! 
I totally do that too on thursdays! 
Snacking late at night is my vice!



mommaU4 said:


> I can't remember who all here was Twilight fans, but a friend of mine posted the movie trailer on my PRT so I thought I'd put a link here just in case anyone wanted to watch it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALC94IcMbLI


I saw that! OMGosh! I can't wait till Nov. 21st



DisneyLaura said:


> Silly me I forgot to post my gain/lost or stay the same.  This is my first week on my at home, no WW.  Now that I have a scale at home.  Guess what?
> 
> I'm -1.



WOOO HOOO!  




After yesterday's UP 3 pounds scare, I managed to pull off a Weigh Day Miracle (drank a TON of water) and am officially down .8 since last week...I reached my Halloween goal! (I think)


----------



## DisneyObsession

OK...I am -1 today! Hopefully I will have a better number next week.  

I love the fall! I spent my day off yesterday cooking and made beef stew, chicken soup, pickled beets, homemade wheat bread and ginger snaps! It was alot of fun to do and now we have a few meals set for the weekend. I'd like to make some small lasagna's to freeze for the future this weekend.  I absolutely love my crockpot and will be utilizing it alot in the months to come.

I really need to catch up with everyone. I have no time to read or post lately. I have been working overtime every day this week and I can feel it! Between work and helping DD at her apt, I have been quite busy!

 Hope everyone is doing well. I'll try to check back later!


----------



## UtahMama

Does anyone else consider weigh-day (Fridays) to be "free" days? 
Sometimes (ok, MOST-times) I totally sabotage myself by either subconsciously or purposefully thinking it's okay on Fridays to cheat or reward myself since it's the furthest point till the next weigh in.  

Today, I am focusing on NOT thinking that way. Truly, I wonder how much better off I'd be cumulatively had I not cheated on Fridays.  

I'm armed with some healthy snacks to "stop that insanity" (remember that book?)

I bought some Greek yogurt recently and totally love it!
It's plain flavored so I add whatever fresh berries I have on hand and sweeten it with some Stevia, which is soooo awsome. It tastes like a rich treat rather than just a carton of yogurt. 

Greek yogurt would also make a nice substitute for sour cream. 

A couple more major changes lately besides going to the gym for me have been eating Oatmeal with added flax seed meal every morning. It really is yummy with the weather turning colder. Sometimes I add Craisins or raisins. Oatmeal totally helps with the   problem I have when I eat too much lean protein.  The added flax seed helps even more! Also, I'm ALMOST liking Green Tea. That's a hard one for me! I discovered if I brew a pitcher of iced green tea, I can add a tub of Crystal Lite to choke it down instead of water. 

Anyway, PEEPS, please add your diet and exercise tips more as you think of things that really work for you!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Fly-by, I am -1.5lbs  

Have a great weigh-day everyone!  

lilstint -


----------



## UtahMama




----------



## LMO429

dwheatl said:


> I'm posting from the exercise bike in a last ditch to take off the restaurant calories from this week. I don't know why I snacked a lot today.
> 
> LMO, glad to hear from you. Even if you are dissing my DL I love WDW, but one of my problems is there IS so much to it. We always come home exhausted and broke because, especially with the distance from here, we feel compelled to see and do it all. That and the fact that we can only get there in summer, in the heat and rain. With DL, I feel like I can easily see it all in 3 or 4 days. I just wish they had more shows.



I agree with you, that you only need 3 or 4 days here and that a trip to disneyland is more relaxing than WDW.  Today is our 3rd full day here, the crowds have been minimal we did most of the big stuff already and now the next 2 full days we have here we are just going to go at our leisure and do the little stuff

I have to admit we feel like the walls our closing in on us at The Grand Californian what is the square footage of the rooms here its so tiny, My husband and I are always bumping into each other here, we miss the beach club


----------



## LMO429

DISNEYLAURA....the pin was my something borrowed, my girlfriend Elaine and Carla used it on their wedding day, The pin is probably at least 7 years old because my friend Carla got married that long ago. I know she bought it in WDW awhile back but not sure exactly when


----------



## UGABelle

I'm + 0.4 today. This isn't surprising considering the birthday weekend and not much time to work out this week.

Oh well, just keep on trucking, right?!

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.  I'm off to a Food and Wine Festival-type event tonight. You get to try food from over 50 restaurants, and the small portion sizes make it great to sample, without getting stuffed.

I just have to stay away from sampling too many of the desserts!


----------



## mommaU4

TGIF everyone!!! 

Last week I was at 219.6 and this week I am at 218.2 for a loss of *-1.4 lbs.*

I am going to Disneyland for a week (Sun-Sun) so I will miss next Friday's weigh in. 
Last time we went on vacation I gained 8 lbs in 9 days, so I'm kind of scared to see what's going to happen this time!!!    

Have a wonderful week-end everyone!!!


----------



## DisneyLaura

DisneyObsession said:


> I love the fall! I spent my day off yesterday cooking and made beef stew, chicken soup, pickled beets, homemade wheat bread and ginger snaps! It was alot of fun to do and now we have a few meals set for the weekend. I'd like to make some small lasagna's to freeze for the future this weekend.  I absolutely love my crockpot and will be utilizing it alot in the months to come.



Do you make your chicken soup in a crock pot?  I just made chicken soup last sunday and we ate it Sunday for dinner.  Then I ate it for lunch on monday and monday dinner.  So of course it's all gone.  I need to make a bigger batch I guess so I can freeze it.  How do you do your beef stew?  Wanna share your reciepe?  I love fall too, comfort foods.



UtahMama said:


> Does anyone else consider weigh-day (Fridays) to be "free" days?
> Sometimes (ok, MOST-times) I totally sabotage myself by either subconsciously or purposefully thinking it's okay on Fridays to cheat or reward myself since it's the furthest point till the next weigh in.



 but I don't crazy like I used too.



UtahMama said:


> I'm armed with some healthy snacks to "stop that insanity" (remember that book?)



Again that's a   Oh and I also like the Greek yogurt.  For breakfast I add sometimes add a teaspoon (literally a pinch) of granola.  Too me the yogurt has an aftertaste and it helps for me to add that in it.



UtahMama said:


>



 



LMO429 said:


> DISNEYLAURA....the pin was my something borrowed, my girlfriend Elaine and Carla used it on their wedding day, The pin is probably at least 7 years old because my friend Carla got married that long ago. I know she bought it in WDW awhile back but not sure exactly when



I have seen that pin and liked it.  I'm going to your neck of the woods on Sunday (oct 12).  It's our 12th anniversary so me and DH are taking a day trip to the WOD and of course the other sites.  Dh knows me too well.  He asked me how many hours do I plan to be there and i said "I don't know why" and then he said "because you know we'll be in the disney store for at least 5" Any tips on where to eat that's not too bad $$$ wise



mommaU4 said:


> I am going to Disneyland for a week (Sun-Sun) so I will miss next Friday's weigh in.



Dont' be scared think of all the walking you're going to be doing.  It's one week out of your life not watch really strict what you eat, enjoy.  Take lots of pictures because I'm reading your TR missy.


----------



## punkin413

very busy and can't catch up (seems to be my usual thing lately).  just wanted to weigh in as a samer......again!  but AF is just knocking on the door so i know that's probably why.  i've been eating well and exercising, so i should've lost this week.  we'll see what happens next week.  i miss you guys!!!


----------



## LMO429

DisneyLaura said:


> Do you make your chicken soup in a crock pot?  I just made chicken soup last sunday and we ate it Sunday for dinner.  Then I ate it for lunch on monday and monday dinner.  So of course it's all gone.  I need to make a bigger batch I guess so I can freeze it.  How do you do your beef stew?  Wanna share your reciepe?  I love fall too, comfort foods.
> 
> 
> 
> but I don't crazy like I used too.
> 
> 
> 
> Again that's a   Oh and I also like the Greek yogurt.  For breakfast I add sometimes add a teaspoon (literally a pinch) of granola.  Too me the yogurt has an aftertaste and it helps for me to add that in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen that pin and liked it.  I'm going to your neck of the woods on Sunday (oct 12).  It's our 12th anniversary so me and DH are taking a day trip to the WOD and of course the other sites.  Dh knows me too well.  He asked me how many hours do I plan to be there and i said "I don't know why" and then he said "because you know we'll be in the disney store for at least 5" Any tips on where to eat that's not too bad $$$ wise
> 
> 
> 
> Dont' be scared think of all the walking you're going to be doing.  It's one week out of your life not watch really strict what you eat, enjoy.  Take lots of pictures because I'm reading your TR missy.




Not bad $$$$ wise and great food is Greenwich Tavern but that is in Tribeca (More down town) on the Upper West Side we like Cafe Frida/Josie's ( Healthy Food) or try a Patsy's Pizzeria


----------



## abish19

Hi everyone!

Just a fly-by...very busy, as we all are, but I'm happy because I'm down 1.2 pounds.  Not that much, but in line with my "just lose one pound this week" goal.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## pixie dust 112

lilstint said:


> Yes! I did go to Albany Law- I graduated in 2002.  I started off my career at a litigation defense firm in Albany but then quit completely after the birth of my first son.  For a while I was a full time SAH mom. Then last year I got back into it because I met my boss who is a solo practitioner in Scotia NY.  I have sort of an unusual arrangement with him but it works for me.  He is overloaded with cases and I cover court appearances for him a few times a week.  I only work about 10 hours a week, but I love it because its good to bring in a little money, learn new areas of the law, and most importantly - I get out of the house and away from my maniac sons for couple hours a day!
> 
> Did you go to Albany Law?



I did go to Albany, class of 1988.  It;'s amazing how fast 20 years creeps up.  I have a solo practice, in large part because of the kid thing.  I started in Saratoga and then came back down to a firm in Ulster COunty.  Loved my firm and was a partner there but was about 45 minutes from home. So I opened my own office 3 minutes from home.  Having my own firm gives me lots more flexibility with the kids.  Your arrangement sounds great!


----------



## wildfan1473

Morning everyone, I couldn't get here yesterday, but I at least wanted to drop in and say I'm -1.5 this week, down to 153.5 pounds.  I'm sure being in bed sick and not being able to eat anything helped


----------



## punkin413

another fall festival for me today.     and this one is a GOOD one.  that one i went to last weekend was okay.  i avoided much of the "bad" food because it just didn't look too appetizing.  but the one we're going to today always has loads of very "bad" things that are oh, so good.  i will try my hardest.

i have to share this with you guys.  anna did her first boot camp at the high school on tuesday night and i went there for moral support (and of course to get a good workout).  only 4 people showed up, which was disappointing.  i told her it would take time for the word to get around.  anyway, before we even STARTED working out, we're standing there talking and i felt a sting on my ankle.  i looked down and my entire sneaker on my right foot was covered in fire ants!!!!     i was able to take off my shoe and sock before i got eaten alive, but i still have about 10 ant bites around the area where the top of my socks were.  so my ankles look BEAUTIFUL.     i still worked out though.  go me!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Late weigh in - *down .8 lb!* 

This is just a quick fly by. I have only read the current page for now. I'll have to try to catch up later. Hope everyone is going well!  



DisneyGalUK said:


> Fly-by, I am -1.5lbs
> 
> Have a great weigh-day everyone!
> 
> lilstint -



LOVE the pic in your siggie! Have you seen the newest trailer? AAAHHHH! I think I might slide out of my seat at this movie!


----------



## dwheatl

Sorry I'm late. Crazy week. Down .2. Friends are coming over to watch all of our Tivo'd MadTV's from last year. We're just watching the parts with my nephew. We're having cream puffs - 4 of them for 180 calories. Now if I can just stop at 4, that will be great. I hit the gym this morning to balance this out.


----------



## Sparkie

Hi ALL!!!

Mom and I are back from Disney.  Had a good trip.  A little rain now and again but it was HOT!!! Not summer hot but still hot none the less and to think I was considering taking jeans and a jacket.  

Now for some good news...... I lost 2 pounds while in Disney! Imagine that?  I ate like a crazy person but I was a lot more active than I am at home SO..... I guess there really is something to this exercise thing.


Trauma on the home front..... while I was gone my DD called me to tell me that her boyfriend/father of baby broke up with her.  Of course she was devestated.....His reason....????  Well it seems that he likes his 20something, hispanic and also pregnant "other" girlfriend better.  So we have had lots of breakup tears but she is getting better and finally was able to say that she was over him and that he didnt deserve her and that she didnt want to be with a liar and a cheater.  Still hard to see her hurting so much.

Till next time.....


----------



## pixie dust 112

I forgot to report that I am -.2.  Better than nothin'...not much better.. but a little better 



wildfan1473 said:


> Morning everyone, I couldn't get here yesterday, but I at least wanted to drop in and say I'm -1.5 this week, down to 153.5 pounds.  I'm sure being in bed sick and not being able to eat anything helped


The sickness diet stinks, but it works! 


punkin413 said:


> another fall festival for me today.     and this one is a GOOD one.  that one i went to last weekend was okay.  i avoided much of the "bad" food because it just didn't look too appetizing.  but the one we're going to today always has loads of very "bad" things that are oh, so good.  i will try my hardest.
> 
> i have to share this with you guys.  anna did her first boot camp at the high school on tuesday night and i went there for moral support (and of course to get a good workout).  only 4 people showed up, which was disappointing.  i told her it would take time for the word to get around.  anyway, before we even STARTED working out, we're standing there talking and i felt a sting on my ankle.  i looked down and my entire sneaker on my right foot was covered in fire ants!!!!     i was able to take off my shoe and sock before i got eaten alive, but i still have about 10 ant bites around the area where the top of my socks were.  so my ankles look BEAUTIFUL.     i still worked out though.  go me!


   Hope you had fun t the festival!


Disneyfreak92 said:


> Late weigh in - *down .8 lb!*
> 
> This is just a quick fly by. I have only read the current page for now. I'll have to try to catch up later. Hope everyone is going well!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the pic in your siggie! Have you seen the newest trailer? AAAHHHH! I think I might slide out of my seat at this movie!


   Don;t hurt yourself at the theater!  


dwheatl said:


> Sorry I'm late. Crazy week. Down .2. Friends are coming over to watch all of our Tivo'd MadTV's from last year. We're just watching the parts with my nephew. We're having cream puffs - 4 of them for 180 calories. Now if I can just stop at 4, that will be great. I hit the gym this morning to balance this out.


Ooohhhh Ceampuffs! 


Sparkie said:


> Hi ALL!!!
> 
> Mom and I are back from Disney.  Had a good trip.  A little rain now and again but it was HOT!!! Not summer hot but still hot none the less and to think I was considering taking jeans and a jacket.
> 
> Now for some good news...... I lost 2 pounds while in Disney! Imagine that?  I ate like a crazy person but I was a lot more active than I am at home SO..... I guess there really is something to this exercise thing.
> 
> 
> Trauma on the home front..... while I was gone my DD called me to tell me that her boyfriend/father of baby broke up with her.  Of course she was devestated.....His reason....????  Well it seems that he likes his 20something, hispanic and also pregnant "other" girlfriend better.  So we have had lots of breakup tears but she is getting better and finally was able to say that she was over him and that he didnt deserve her and that she didnt want to be with a liar and a cheater.  Still hard to see her hurting so much.
> 
> Till next time.....



Ugh! for you and for your DD!  I'm sure you aren't surprised although DD is.  SHe and the baby will be much better off without him!  Oh but this must be so hard for her.  At her age it is so hard to realize that things somehow turn out for the best!


----------



## punkin413

sparkie - welcome home!  glad you had fun AND lost weight!   



Sparkie said:


> Well it seems that he likes his 20something, hispanic and also pregnant "other" girlfriend better.



wow....nice guy, huh?  glad she's rid of him!  i hope she sticks to her guns and doesn't take him back because you know he may be back, right?  guys like that tend to linger.  especially since he provided the little swimmers to make that baby.  she deserves WAY better than that!



pixie dust 112 said:


> Hope you had fun t the festival!



i did okay.......not great but okay.  i split a chicken philly sandwich with anna (the healthiest thing they had there.....seriously!).  and i ate a few of ray's "fluffy fries" (a potato that's been sort of peeled in circles, then fried).  he got a funnel cake but i only had 1 bite of it and it wasn't even that good!  and we also got some sugared almonds but we only had a couple of those - the rest are still in the kitchen.  so not terrible!  i could've had corndogs, BBQ, fried fish, kettle corn, boiled peanuts (i hate those things but people around here love them!), among other things, but i didn't give in too much!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Disneyfreak92 said:


> LOVE the pic in your siggie! Have you seen the newest trailer? AAAHHHH! I think I might slide out of my seat at this movie!



I have seen the trailer, Im very, VERY excited for the film! Im with you on the sliding out of the seat... 



Sparkie said:


> Hi ALL!!!
> 
> Mom and I are back from Disney.  Had a good trip.  A little rain now and again but it was HOT!!! Not summer hot but still hot none the less and to think I was considering taking jeans and a jacket.
> 
> Now for some good news...... I lost 2 pounds while in Disney! Imagine that?  I ate like a crazy person but I was a lot more active than I am at home SO..... I guess there really is something to this exercise thing.
> 
> 
> Trauma on the home front..... while I was gone my DD called me to tell me that her boyfriend/father of baby broke up with her.  Of course she was devestated.....His reason....????  Well it seems that he likes his 20something, hispanic and also pregnant "other" girlfriend better.  So we have had lots of breakup tears but she is getting better and finally was able to say that she was over him and that he didnt deserve her and that she didnt want to be with a liar and a cheater.  Still hard to see her hurting so much.
> 
> Till next time.....



Im glad you had a good time at Disney!
 For your DD and you. I too hope she sticks to her guns and shows just how much better of she and the baby will be without him  

Hope everyones having a great day


----------



## dwheatl

Sparkie said:


> Hi ALL!!!
> 
> Mom and I are back from Disney.  Had a good trip.  A little rain now and again but it was HOT!!! Not summer hot but still hot none the less and to think I was considering taking jeans and a jacket.
> 
> Now for some good news...... I lost 2 pounds while in Disney! Imagine that?  I ate like a crazy person but I was a lot more active than I am at home SO..... I guess there really is something to this exercise thing.
> 
> 
> Trauma on the home front..... while I was gone my DD called me to tell me that her boyfriend/father of baby broke up with her.  Of course she was devestated.....His reason....????  Well it seems that he likes his 20something, hispanic and also pregnant "other" girlfriend better.  So we have had lots of breakup tears but she is getting better and finally was able to say that she was over him and that he didnt deserve her and that she didnt want to be with a liar and a cheater.  Still hard to see her hurting so much.
> 
> Till next time.....



Glad Disney was a good trip. You deserve it.  on the weight loss.

We had a neighbor like your DD's ex. My mother encouraged the girls to go after him financially, so that a percentage of whatever the loser was making went towards supporting his children. That seemed to "tie a knot" in things, at least for the rest of the time he was our neighbor.
Prayers for healing for your DD. She's blessed to have a loving family to support her.


----------



## UtahMama

Sparkie said:


> Now for some good news...... I lost 2 pounds while in Disney! Imagine that?  I ate like a crazy person but I was a lot more active than I am at home SO..... I guess there really is something to this exercise thing.
> 
> 
> Trauma on the home front..... while I was gone my DD called me to tell me that her boyfriend/father of baby broke up with her.  Of course she was devestated.....His reason....????  Well it seems that he likes his 20something, hispanic and also pregnant "other" girlfriend better.  So we have had lots of breakup tears but she is getting better and finally was able to say that she was over him and that he didnt deserve her and that she didnt want to be with a liar and a cheater.  Still hard to see her hurting so much.
> 
> Till next time.....


HOW did you manage to lose weight??? Heck, I gain every time, no matter how much I walk, Grrrr.

Sorry about the baby-daddy drama!  Still hurts, I know!



pixie dust 112 said:


> I forgot to report that I am -.2.  Better than nothin'...not much better.. but a little better



GOOD! I looooove that kind of loss! I wrote it on the official spread sheet. 



punkin413 said:


> i did okay.......not great but okay.  i split a chicken philly sandwich with anna (the healthiest thing they had there.....seriously!).  and i ate a few of ray's "fluffy fries" (a potato that's been sort of peeled in circles, then fried).  he got a funnel cake but i only had 1 bite of it and it wasn't even that good!  and we also got some sugared almonds but we only had a couple of those - the rest are still in the kitchen.


Good for you for only ONE bite of that funnel cake!  
I don't know how I would resist a corn dog. I KNOW they're made out of gross animal parts/scraps , but I loooove corn dogs.  

How's Anna? I feel like she's one of us! An unofficial member!


----------



## punkin413

UtahMama said:


> Good for you for only ONE bite of that funnel cake!
> I don't know how I would resist a corn dog. I KNOW they're made out of gross animal parts/scraps , but I loooove corn dogs.
> 
> How's Anna? I feel like she's one of us! An unofficial member!



i have to be in a specific mood to want a corn dog or a hot dog.  i like them, but not all the time.  it's strange.  my hubby, on the other hand, could eat either at any time.

anna's good!  she will be so flattered to know that someone on the disboards asked about her and she's not even a member here!     she's starting to do boot camps on her own on tuesdays and thursdays at the high school, so i'm doing those with her.  it's very cool!  her hubby's out of town so i went over there last night to watch girlie movies and my disney videos from my september trip to get us excited about the one we're taking in december.  speaking of which, i will be starting a pre-TR to that very soon, possibly today if i get a chance.  i'll post the link here!


----------



## teruterubouzu

Oops. I forgot to post on Friday. I'm up 2.1. Boo. Hiss. It's an especially womanly time of the month, so I guess I shouldn't be surprised. I've also been celebrating a bit because I got a new job. Woo hoo! 

Congratulations to those of you who dropped a bit!


----------



## natsiswdw

So does anyone have any favorite healthy snacks?? Sundays are always the hardest day for me to do good!!  I wish I had better self control!!


I LOVE Corn dogs too!!!!  I love the huge ones they have at the fairs here in the dirty south!!!


----------



## punkin413

natsiswdw said:


> So does anyone have any favorite healthy snacks?? Sundays are always the hardest day for me to do good!!  I wish I had better self control!!



fruit, 100-calorie brown cow popcicles, laughing cow cheese.  and if i need some "junk" food i usually opt for a 100-calorie pack of snacks (i.e., peanut butter cookies, doritos, etc.)


----------



## natsiswdw

Healthy snacks:
Weight Watchers giant fudge bars
ANY F.F or low fat ice cream
red apples cut up with splenda and cinnamon 
fiber one bars


----------



## teruterubouzu

natsiswdw said:


> So does anyone have any favorite healthy snacks?? Sundays are always the hardest day for me to do good!!  I wish I had better self control!!



Do you like sweet or savory snacks? I'm partial to salty things, so I like to buy rice crackers in the bulk aisle at the grocery store. A 1/2 cup is 75 calories, so you can't go crazy, but I find they are more satisfying than the low calorie cracker options.


----------



## punkin413

just started my december pre-TR.....all peeps are welcome!!!   

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1981033


----------



## dwheatl

natsiswdw said:


> Healthy snacks:
> Weight Watchers giant fudge bars
> ANY F.F or low fat ice cream
> *red apples cut up with splenda and cinnamon *
> fiber one bars



I just read that it's been scientifically proven that an apple and cinnamon is a mood-lifter. Good thing to know if you are eating emotionally.


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi All! 

Sorry I haven't posted for a while. Life is crazy now DD in basketball and DS starting drivers ed I can't believe he's old enough to do that. I still see him as my little boy. They do grow up so fast! 

Well with all the craziness in my life I did manage to LOSE 0.2 last week! It's not much but it's something. 

I posted earlier about work and a difficult situation that's going on with 2 co-workers. No news yet as what is going to happen to them I guess time will tell. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## DisneyObsession

Good Morning Peeps! 

It feels like it's been awhile since I posted and I think I am a few pages behind....I'll have to check on that.  

Sparkie...So sorry to hear you were right about thje baby's swimmer donor. My heart aches for your DD. I am sure your love and support will help her get through it.  I agree with the poster that was talking about their neighbor...she should go after him for child support! JMHO Glad you had a great trip! I thought I did well only gaining 2lbs in 10 days! That's awesome you lost!!!  

Dawn...I'll have to check in on your pre-TR. I have no trips in the works as of yet...my GF's and I were talking about a 7 day Disney Cruise within the next 2 years. We'll see. 

I went shopping at the mall yesterday and there was a jewelry store going out of business, so I stopped. I had been looking for a 25th Anniversary ring...anyway, I found one, called DH and he said I could buy it! So, I did! it needs to be resized, so I decided when I lose 10% of my weight, I will have it resized. It definitely is incentive and I am working hard! Here is the ring:






I can't wait to be able to wear it!!!!  

DH & I are off today, so we are heading to a state park nearby for a craft show and a little hiking.  Have a great day!


----------



## punkin413

disneyobsession - BEAUTIFUL ring!  so pretty.  congrats on 25 years!!!!     ray and i are on 6 years......and counting.  so far, so good!


----------



## LMO429

Hello Peeps!  

I am officially back in NYC the honeymoon is OVER and I think I gained a TON of weight from the 2 weeks of non stop Honeymoon Eating! Anyway Today it's time to look forward and my diet started back up again this morning!

Here is the link to some DisneyLand Pictures! We had so much fun..ENJOY! Warning there are ALOT of Pictures

http://www1.snapfish.com/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=244348941/a=9565651_9565651/t_=9565651


----------



## UtahMama

GORGEOUS ring! I love that you can wear warm or cool tones with it. 
Stunning and unique!

*LMO-* cant wait to check out your pics!


----------



## pixie dust 112

DisneyObsession said:


> Good Morning Peeps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to be able to wear it!!!!


WOW!  That is beautiful!


punkin413 said:


> disneyobsession - BEAUTIFUL ring!  so pretty.  congrats on 25 years!!!!     ray and i are on 6 years......and counting.  so far, so good!


DH and I are at 24 years.  WIll be 25th next April!  Dang, I'm getting old! 


LMO429 said:


> Hello Peeps!
> 
> I am officially back in NYC the honeymoon is OVER and I think I gained a TON of weight from the 2 weeks of non stop Honeymoon Eating! Anyway Today it's time to look forward and my diet started back up again this morning!
> 
> Here is the link to some DisneyLand Pictures! We had so much fun..ENJOY! Warning there are ALOT of Pictures
> 
> http://www1.snapfish.com/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=244348941/a=9565651_9565651/t_=9565651



Welcome home.  I'll check out the pictures later.  Don't worry about weigh in!  You definitely get a bye for your honeymoon!


----------



## natsiswdw

LMO429 said:


> Hello Peeps!
> 
> I am officially back in NYC the honeymoon is OVER and I think I gained a TON of weight from the 2 weeks of non stop Honeymoon Eating! Anyway Today it's time to look forward and my diet started back up again this morning!
> 
> Here is the link to some DisneyLand Pictures! We had so much fun..ENJOY! Warning there are ALOT of Pictures
> 
> http://www1.snapfish.com/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=244348941/a=9565651_9565651/t_=9565651



Congrats on your wedding!!! And the honeymoon is ONLY over when you decide it's over!!! Even if you did gain a little bit of weight I wouldn't stress over it, it is just weight and it can always come off!!! But the memories you have from you wedding and vacation will always be there!!! The weight can be lost!!!!! 
I can't wait to look at your pictures. Funny how I don't even know you but I get a kick out of looking at your pictures.  I also live on Food boards even though I know I wont be eating any of that for a while!!!


----------



## LMO429

Oh! and I can't believe I forgot this but we won "Dream Fastpasses to both Disneyland and California Adventure on Friday!!!!" It was perfect timing too crowds were fine wednesday and thursday but around Friday afternoon it got so crowded it was unbearable at some points.....I have pictures of our big win but I still have to download another 300 + pictures from the second half of our Disneyland stay


----------



## Sparkie

Thanks for all the hugs and support.

How did I lose weight in Disney????  I dont know? But when I went in July I lost 3 pounds and I lost 2 this time.  I really think it is all the walking.  Maybe if I did just a little walking at home it would make a difference.  I guess I could imagine myself speedwalking from Splash Mountain to Space Mountain. 

The baby-daddy drama...... Yes, I know he could be back but I have spoken to an attorney and DD doesnt have to list him on the birthcertificate and they only way he could be entitled to any paternal rights would be to sign  an (i know im not going to spell it right) avidavit and go through the court system to get legal rights to the baby which would also mean that he would be assigned visitation and child support BUT..... considering he is ILLEGAL I doubt that he will be interested in persuing anything in the court system.  As far as child support- we will manage just fine without his help.


----------



## MA pigletfan

DisneyObsession said:


> Good Morning Peeps!
> 
> I went shopping at the mall yesterday and there was a jewelry store going out of business, so I stopped. I had been looking for a 25th Anniversary ring...anyway, I found one, called DH and he said I could buy it! So, I did! it needs to be resized, so I decided when I lose 10% of my weight, I will have it resized. It definitely is incentive and I am working hard! Here is the ring:


that is gorgeous!! 



LMO429 said:


> Hello Peeps!
> 
> I am officially back in NYC the honeymoon is OVER and I think I gained a TON of weight from the 2 weeks of non stop Honeymoon Eating! Anyway Today it's time to look forward and my diet started back up again this morning!
> 
> Here is the link to some DisneyLand Pictures! We had so much fun..ENJOY! Warning there are ALOT of Pictures
> 
> http://www1.snapfish.com/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=244348941/a=9565651_9565651/t_=9565651



Hi Lauren!! I am back today too! I am so sad i never ran into you...i was actually sick the last 2 days of our DL trip with a hideous cold..it is still pretty bad now too ..BOOO!!! SO glad you had a great time..i am going to check out your pics!!

Hi everyone! we are back..and my goodness i need to re-start my Peep button! I feel bigger than ever after 10 days of vacation eating/not drinking my water like i should! I am aftraid the scale will laugh at me if i were to step on it today! I will get a new starting point friday and go from there...less than a year to the wedding..its time to get serious!
I will upload pics soon !


----------



## LMO429

MA pigletfan said:


> that is gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lauren!! I am back today too! I am so sad i never ran into you...i was actually sick the last 2 days of our DL trip with a hideous cold..it is still pretty bad now too ..BOOO!!! SO glad you had a great time..i am going to check out your pics!!
> 
> Hi everyone! we are back..and my goodness i need to re-start my Peep button! I feel bigger than ever after 10 days of vacation eating/not drinking my water like i should! I am aftraid the scale will laugh at me if i were to step on it today! I will get a new starting point friday and go from there...less than a year to the wedding..its time to get serious!
> I will upload pics soon !



Sorry we didn't run into each other either!  Let's see how close our rooms were at the Grand Californian, we were in room 6406 from Tuesday until yesterday..I didn't realize until Saturday night I could see the Fireworks from the Balcony, Friday night we saw them in the Park I really enjoyed them, especially how Tinkerbell flies around so much more in Disneyland than in WDW.  We loved The Haunted Mansion and Indian Jones we ate at the Blue Bayou 2x because we loved the Monte Cristo sandwich..we thought Big thunder mountain railroad is better at disneyland than WDW and I think Space Mountain is still better at WDW than disneyland even with the redo, the ride is smoother in Disneyland but it has no drops we prefer in WDW and hope they never refurb it to be similiar to the one in disneyalnd overall we had an EXCELLENT time but did not like it there as much as WDW, it seemed fri and sat every ride was breaking down at some point esp Big thunder mountain and Indian Jones and the crowds were HUGE, wed and thursday I thought the crowds were great....I agree with you about the scale I am not stepping on it for at least 2 weeks I figured if for 2 weeks I ate like garbage it will take that and then some to get back to an acceptable weight, I know if I weigh myself it will do more harm than good right now


----------



## DisneyLaura

*Sparkie* - so sorry to hear about your DD but at least she said it herself that she doesn't want him around.  I think that make it a little bit easier.  Glad to hear about that she doesn't have to put him on the birth certificate.  

Glad you had fun at Disney.



natsiswdw said:


> So does anyone have any favorite healthy snacks?? Sundays are always the hardest day for me to do good!!  I wish I had better self control!!



I like just some cheese and crackers, or some yogurt.



punkin413 said:


> just started my december pre-TR.....all peeps are welcome!!!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1981033



I'll be going there later



DisneyObsession said:


> Good Morning Peeps!
> I went shopping at the mall yesterday and there was a jewelry store going out of business, so I stopped. I had been looking for a 25th Anniversary ring...anyway, I found one, called DH and he said I could buy it! So, I did! it needs to be resized, so I decided when I lose 10% of my weight, I will have it resized. It definitely is incentive and I am working hard! Here is the ring:



It is beautiful.  Congrats again on the 25 years.  I just celebrated my 12th yesterday (oct 12th) although me and DH have been together for almost 20 years (jan 09)



LMO429 said:


> Oh! and I can't believe I forgot this but we won "Dream Fastpasses to both Disneyland and California Adventure on Friday!!!!" It was perfect timing too crowds were fine wednesday and thursday but around Friday afternoon it got so crowded it was unbearable at some points.....I have pictures of our big win but I still have to download another 300 + pictures from the second half of our Disneyland stay



Hi Lauren.  So exciting about your fast passes cool beans.  I didn't read your post about where to go eat, my mind was somewhere else that day and Sat.  Call us crazy but we ate at Planet Hollywood.  I know all those places and that's where we ate.  I regreted it later than we should have just splurged but then again we can always go back.  We had a blast (we went yesterday).  The weather was beautiful.  It was nice to do something with just me and DH.  Those days don't come that easy.  It actually was a whole day with just me and him.  It was great.




Sparkie said:


> Thanks for all the hugs and support.
> The baby-daddy drama...... Yes, I know he could be back but I have spoken to an attorney and DD doesnt have to list him on the birthcertificate and they only way he could be entitled to any paternal rights would be to sign  an (i know im not going to spell it right) avidavit and go through the court system to get legal rights to the baby which would also mean that he would be assigned visitation and child support BUT..... considering he is ILLEGAL I doubt that he will be interested in persuing anything in the court system.  As far as child support- we will manage just fine without his help.



I say this is a blessing in disguise.


----------



## DisneyLaura

Look who I met in NYC











We of course went into the World of Disney store there


----------



## pixie dust 112

Welcome home Laura!


----------



## punkin413

*laura* - love the pics!  so cool that you ran into them.  i'm going to visit my sister in connecticut next spring probably and we were talking about going to NYC while i'm there.  she said 1 day would be fine and i said, "no way....i'm gonna need a whole day to go through the disney store there!"


----------



## DisneyLaura

punkin413 said:


> *laura* - love the pics!  so cool that you ran into them.  i'm going to visit my sister in connecticut next spring probably and we were talking about going to NYC while i'm there.  she said 1 day would be fine and i said, "no way....i'm gonna need a whole day to go through the disney store there!"



Dawn that's so funny that you said that because my hubby asked me how long I planned on staying at nyc for and I said I don't know why and he said well you know we'll be at the Disney store for at least 5 hours.  We lucked out on meeting Goofy and Minnie.  I went on the third floor (there are 3 yes I said three), that's where they have all of the pictures and figurines, so pretty.  There is a Peter Pan I want but the characters are different. Minnie is Tink, Mickey is Peter, Goofy is Hook. Pluto is the gator and Donald is Mr Smee.  It's $450  .  The picture is below.  I love it.






Anyway I was looking around and a cast member was talking to a mom and her kid was there and he said oh Minnie and Goofy are coming in the Halloween costumes in 10 minutes, I was the first person in line.  My hubby was like "no sir we don't have any kids".  Then he said are you going to let the little girl go and I said back to him "was she in line first".  Of course I was joking and told the mom to go before me but she insisted that I be the "first family"  I was just like a little girl.  Minnie blew me a kiss when I left her to go into another line for Goofy and of course I kissed her right back.  I will agree Dawn that two days would have been better but my mom watched them from 8:15 am til 4:30 pm and then my dh's aunt watched them from 4:30 pm until 7:45ish pm when we got home.  I totally can't wait to bring them back.  DH says he wants to stay a night there next time and I told then we could go see a show too.  We just ran out of time.  But possible to do in one day.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

pixie dust 112 said:


> Don;t hurt yourself at the theater!



I'll try not to, but man oh man!  



DisneyGalUK said:


> I have seen the trailer, Im very, VERY excited for the film! Im with you on the sliding out of the seat...



Me too! I can't wait for the film to come out! A friend of mine and I are already planning to go see it on our own in addition to going with the hubbies!  It looks like to me it is going to be INTENSE! 


Sparkie - sorry to hear about DD baby-daddy issues. At least it is good that she is over him. I hope this makes this easier for all involved. Big  for you and your DD though. I know it has to be hard!


----------



## dwheatl

DisneyObsession said:


> I went shopping at the mall yesterday and there was a jewelry store going out of business, so I stopped. I had been looking for a 25th Anniversary ring...anyway, I found one, called DH and he said I could buy it! So, I did! it needs to be resized, so I decided when I lose 10% of my weight, I will have it resized. It definitely is incentive and I am working hard! Here is the ring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to be able to wear it!!!!


 Congrats, and beautiful ring. We'll be at 24 years in Dec. 1 more year for the biggie.



LMO429 said:


> Oh! and I can't believe I forgot this but we won "Dream Fastpasses to both Disneyland and California Adventure on Friday!!!!" It was perfect timing too crowds were fine wednesday and thursday but around Friday afternoon it got so crowded it was unbearable at some points.....I have pictures of our big win but I still have to download another 300 + pictures from the second half of our Disneyland stay



 on the dreampasses. Glad you got some honeymoon pixie dust.



DisneyLaura said:


> Dawn that's so funny that you said that because my hubby asked me how long I planned on staying at nyc for and I said I don't know why and he said well you know we'll be at the Disney store for at least 5 hours.  We lucked out on meeting Goofy and Minnie.  I went on the third floor (there are 3 yes I said three), that's where they have all of the pictures and figurines, so pretty.  There is a Peter Pan I want but the characters are different. Minnie is Tink, Mickey is Peter, Goofy is Hook. Pluto is the gator and Donald is Mr Smee.  It's $450  .  The picture is below.  I love it.


 I love it. Can't justify my owning it, but I love it. Welcome home.


----------



## natsiswdw

Disneyfreak92 said:


> I'll try not to, but man oh man!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! I can't wait for the film to come out! A friend of mine and I are already planning to go see it on our own in addition to going with the hubbies!  It looks like to me it is going to be INTENSE!



I to am a HUGE Twilight fan!!! I got all the girls that I work with totally addicted!! Everyone is fighting over who gets the next book!!


----------



## DisneyObsession

Good Morning All!

It has been a beautiful weekend here...hope the sun was shining and the temps comfortable where you are.  We enjoyed a craft show at Letchworth Park, a large state park near us. We walked alot and I made wise choices for food (chicken fajita wrap, water, pumpkin custard and a small piece of DH hot pretzel)). It could have been worse as they had every fair food available, kettle corn, italian sausage with onion and peppers, cannolis, italian pasteries, hot dogs...but I chose wisely and not much. Dawn, I thought of you and how well you did. Thanks!  

Laura...that Disney store in NYC is amazing isn't it!?! Glad you got a Disney fix while in NY.  

I think I am heading to the library today for the Twilight books. DD was suppose to loan them to me, but forgot and gave them to her friends. Can't wait to read them!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Me too! I can't wait for the film to come out! A friend of mine and I are already planning to go see it on our own in addition to going with the hubbies!  It looks like to me it is going to be INTENSE!



The film doesn't come out over here till the 19th of December  Cant believe I have to wait that long! On a good note - Im just nipping out of work to buy Breaking Dawn  I was going to wait and just get it for Christmas, but I can't wait!  



DisneyObsession said:


> I can't wait to be able to wear it!!!!



That is beautiful!   Congratulations on 25 years, and what a great incentive to lose weight!



DisneyLaura said:


> Look who I met in NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We of course went into the World of Disney store there



Laura! Welcome back - you look fabulous!  

Have a great day everyone


----------



## DisneyGalUK

DisneyGalUK said:


> The film doesn't come out over here till the 19th of December  Cant believe I have to wait that long! On a good note - Im just nipping out of work to buy Breaking Dawn  I was going to wait and just get it for Christmas, but I can't wait!




Ive got it!!! Plus, it was on offer so I saved myself £5    

ETA: Is it weird that I laughed when I quoted myself?!


----------



## UtahMama

DisneyLaura said:


> Look who I met in NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We of course went into the World of Disney store there



Laura!!!!
I've never "seen" you before!
YOU are stunning!!! Absolutely, honestly, gorgeous!


----------



## pixie dust 112

UtahMama said:


> Laura!!!!
> I've never "seen" you before!
> YOU are stunning!!! Absolutely, honestly, gorgeous!



That is exactly what I thought whe I saw her pictures!  She is just beautiful!


----------



## DisneyLaura

UtahMama said:


> Laura!!!!
> I've never "seen" you before!
> YOU are stunning!!! Absolutely, honestly, gorgeous!





pixie dust 112 said:


> That is exactly what I thought whe I saw her pictures!  She is just beautiful!



Thank you both for the compliments.  I'm in tears because I don't feel that way some days.  I was really fighting over whether to post my picture.  My hair was a mess and somehow my makeup came off.  I only wear foundation, blush, eyeliner and mascara but it looks like I have nothing and I have no idea what to do with my hair, it just hangs there.  So thank you again, you made my day.  And I needed that.  That's why I love my friends here on the DIS.


----------



## HockeyKat

DisneyLaura said:


> Thank you both for the compliments.  I'm in tears because I don't feel that way some days.  I was really fighting over whether to post my picture.  My hair was a mess and somehow my makeup came off.  I only wear foundation, blush, eyeliner and mascara but it looks like I have nothing and I have no idea what to do with my hair, it just hangs there.  So thank you again, you made my day.  And I needed that.  That's why I love my friends here on the DIS.



You are not just beautiful, you can see (what we already knew!!) what a nice person you are, shining through that pic.   

We all have those days.


----------



## MA pigletfan

HockeyKat said:


> You are not just beautiful, you can see (what we already knew!!) what a nice person you are, shining through that pic.
> 
> We all have those days.



Couldn't have said it better myself!  


I certainly have to check out that disney store next time i head to NYC!!! It looks too fun!! 

Ok gang i am BACK ON BOARD with peepdom..using sparkpeople again and everything...gotta do something to get this 10 days of vacation off of me!  
i won't be able to work out too much this week..this rotten California-Cold is making me feel terrible. i can sort of hear out of my left ear, not my right at all..my nose is Rudolph like and I am SLEEEPY..could be the jet lag still though too...i only have about an hour left of work though then i get to go home make dinner and sleep. i am so looking forward to a homecooked meal..i mean i am only making Shake n' Bake ( ..and i helped  ) but still...10 full days of NO home cooked meals..its a bit much! 

Question about turbo jam..lauren i know you swore by it..but what is it exactly. is it like kick boxing sort of? I need to work on my sides ALOT and arms and if its anything like the tae bo tapes i used to do i think it would be up my ally!


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps!

I have been avoiding the thread a little bit, I looked a couple of times and saw you guys talking about "Twilight" and I just bought the book to read on the way home from California (p.s. 2 xanax and an ambien later, I never even cracked the cover open because I fell asleep  ) anyway I just kinda of skimmed the past couple of posts because I don't want to read anything about it before I give it a whirl myself.

Disneylaura! I agree with everyone else you are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!! I love the world of disney store! It's my disney fix when I can not get to the world.  No worries about not being able to go to the places I recommended for you, next time you come to nyc check them out


GINA! I LOVE LOVE TURBOJAM awesome motivating workouts for cardio and I love the jillian michael workouts I swear by those.

Today and yesterday was the first 2 days in over 2 weeks I didnt eat over 5,000 calories  We def went overboard with the eating on the honeymoon! But we are back home now and on track!

I have a disneyworld trip in May and a Las Vegas trip coming up to motivate me


----------



## UtahMama

DisneyLaura said:


> Thank you both for the compliments.  I'm in tears because I don't feel that way some days.  I was really fighting over whether to post my picture.  My hair was a mess and somehow my makeup came off.  I only wear foundation, blush, eyeliner and mascara but it looks like I have nothing and I have no idea what to do with my hair, it just hangs there.  So thank you again, you made my day.  And I needed that.  That's why I love my friends here on the DIS.



Awww!  
Are those natural waves/curls in your hair??? GEEEZ! It's really pretty! I don't think it's just hanging there at all. My stupid hair is wavy underneath and straight on top...grrrr! 

Laura- I'm glad to have helped "make your day". Somehow, you just made mine! 

P.S. post more pictures!


----------



## UtahMama

MA pigletfan said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself!
> 
> 
> I certainly have to check out that disney store next time i head to NYC!!! It looks too fun!!
> 
> Ok gang i am BACK ON BOARD with peepdom..using sparkpeople again and everything...gotta do something to get this 10 days of vacation off of me!
> i won't be able to work out too much this week..this rotten California-Cold is making me feel terrible. i can sort of hear out of my left ear, not my right at all..my nose is Rudolph like and I am SLEEEPY..could be the jet lag still though too...i only have about an hour left of work though then i get to go home make dinner and sleep. i am so looking forward to a homecooked meal..i mean i am only making Shake n' Bake ( ..and i helped  ) but still...10 full days of NO home cooked meals..its a bit much!
> 
> Question about turbo jam..lauren i know you swore by it..but what is it exactly. is it like kick boxing sort of? I need to work on my sides ALOT and arms and if its anything like the tae bo tapes i used to do i think it would be up my ally!



Feel Better!!!!!
I'll work out for ya!  

Glad you're "back"!!!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

natsiswdw said:


> I to am a HUGE Twilight fan!!! I got all the girls that I work with totally addicted!! Everyone is fighting over who gets the next book!!



I have gotten a few people hooked too. So far I have leant it to 4 people (if you count DH), and I have one person on the wait list. There's also 2 more people who are going to try to get it from the library!  



DisneyObsession said:


> Good Morning All!
> 
> It has been a beautiful weekend here...hope the sun was shining and the temps comfortable where you are.  We enjoyed a craft show at Letchworth Park, a large state park near us. We walked alot and I made wise choices for food (chicken fajita wrap, water, pumpkin custard and a small piece of DH hot pretzel)). It could have been worse as they had every fair food available, kettle corn, italian sausage with onion and peppers, cannolis, italian pasteries, hot dogs...but I chose wisely and not much. Dawn, I thought of you and how well you did. Thanks!
> 
> Laura...that Disney store in NYC is amazing isn't it!?! Glad you got a Disney fix while in NY.
> 
> I think I am heading to the library today for the Twilight books. DD was suppose to loan them to me, but forgot and gave them to her friends. Can't wait to read them!



Sounds like you did pretty good, and the pumpkin custard sounds YUM! 

Oh, you'll love the Twilight books! I love getting more people hooked so I can spread the Twilight-love and have more people to talk to about it!  



DisneyGalUK said:


> The film doesn't come out over here till the 19th of December  Cant believe I have to wait that long! On a good note - Im just nipping out of work to buy Breaking Dawn  I was going to wait and just get it for Christmas, but I can't wait!



Oh! That is a long time to wait!  



DisneyGalUK said:


> Ive got it!!! Plus, it was on offer so I saved myself £5
> 
> ETA: Is it weird that I laughed when I quoted myself?!



Yay!  Have fun reading! Feel free to PM me if you want to discuss.  



DisneyLaura said:


> Thank you both for the compliments.  I'm in tears because I don't feel that way some days.  I was really fighting over whether to post my picture.  My hair was a mess and somehow my makeup came off.  I only wear foundation, blush, eyeliner and mascara but it looks like I have nothing and I have no idea what to do with my hair, it just hangs there.  So thank you again, you made my day.  And I needed that.  That's why I love my friends here on the DIS.



You ARE beautiful! I thought the same thing. I think you look great!  



LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> I have been avoiding the thread a little bit, I looked a couple of times and saw you guys talking about "Twilight" and I just bought the book to read on the way home from California (p.s. 2 xanax and an ambien later, I never even cracked the cover open because I fell asleep  ) anyway I just kinda of skimmed the past couple of posts because I don't want to read anything about it before I give it a whirl myself.
> 
> I have a disneyworld trip in May and a Las Vegas trip coming up to motivate me



No need to avoid the thread. I won't discuss the actual books on here. I'd be happy to have a PM convo about them, but I don't want to give anything away to anyone who hasn't read them yet. No spoilers from me! I hope you love the book. Let us know what you think!  

We will also be in WDW in May again. Maybe we can meet up this time!


----------



## LMO429

Disneyfreak...I would love to meet up in May!

We will be staying at Saratoga Springs May 9th for One Night, Podcast Cruise from the 10th - 14th and then the 14th until the 21st of May we will be at our second home The Beach Club


----------



## Disneyfreak92

LMO429 said:


> Disneyfreak...I would love to meet up in May!
> 
> We will be staying at Saratoga Springs May 9th for One Night, Podcast Cruise from the 10th - 14th and then the 14th until the 21st of May we will be at our second home The Beach Club



Cool! We will be there the 14th until the 23rd - hopefully at Boardwalk. We are hoping to get Boardwalk view, but if that doesn't work, we will try for something else at Boardwalk or Beach Club! So we'll be close by it seems!


----------



## lilstint

Hi Peeps- Was I supposed to give my weight loss goal in my first post?  Anyway it is 20lbs. 

I won’t lie - these first few days of my diet have been hard. Very hard. Perhaps the low point came last Sunday morning at about 11:00 am... 

The day started innocently enough, my parents suggested that DH, DS3 and DS16m and I come along with them to help them close up camp for the winter. 

I was already pretty hungry when we left the house but I thought:
This will be good, I will be confined to a vehicle without food or drink for at least 2 hours which will help me make it until lunch at which point I will, of course, have a sensible, lean meal.  

All was going swimmingly until about 1/2 an hour into the trip when someone  suggests that we stop to get a delicious brunch at a country store.  DH is majorly into this idea (as he is whenever smoked meats are concerned.)

I resist.  "The baby will fall asleep if we don't stop." 

They continue. "We're not in a hurry, beautiful day, yadda yadda yadda..." 

DM who knows I am trying to diet and FULLY supports this venture gives it a shot.  "The kids won't feel like stopping, they'll want to get to the lake."

Then the bomb hits.  DH says:   "Will says he's hungry."

Now, you must understand, this is a child who has only said he was hungry perhaps 3 times heretofore in his life.  It is like pulling teeth to get this child to eat anything. He subsists primarily on milk, V8 fusion and gummy vites. When Will says he's hungry, we feed him.  

Still I think:  I can do this,  I will get a coffee.   (although at this point I am starving)

Then, as I am un-strapping DS16m from his car seat I am hit by the sweetest most wonderful aroma ever. The store has set up an apple cider doughnut cart and is frying fresh, warm, sugared doughnuts a mere 20 feet from where I stand (think Typhoon Lagoon mini doughnuts but better, much better.) Will wants a doughnut.   So I actually have to go up and be close to the doughnuts. I actually have to _handle_ the doughnut as I give it to him.

Long story long I end up eating a ham egg and cheese sandwich (hold the cheese) on a hard roll, and the majority of Will's doughnut (which, of course, he didn’t eat) while I watch DH slug down the farmer's breakfast- which makes me wonder...

Did Will _really_ say he was hungry??


----------



## LMO429

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Cool! We will be there the 14th until the 23rd - hopefully at Boardwalk. We are hoping to get Boardwalk view, but if that doesn't work, we will try for something else at Boardwalk or Beach Club! So we'll be close by it seems!




We love the boardwalk 2! We stayed there in October of 2006, but after we stayed at the beach club in May 2007 we have been addicted to that resort. I wish we could break the addiction and go to other resorts but the beach club has everything we want, closeness to EPCOT, the ability to get to the boardwalk easily and SAB...anyway we stayed in room 3251 with a Boardwalk view back in 2006 here was our view we were right above the spoodle sign it was a great room and I could see WISHES from sitting on my balcony! imo its not the same as seeing the fireworks in the park but it was an added bonus to see wishes from my balcony the end of every night!


----------



## pixie dust 112

lilstint said:


> Hi Peeps- Was I supposed to give my weight loss goal in my first post?  Anyway it is 20lbs.
> 
> I wont lie - these first few days of my diet have been hard. Very hard. Perhaps the low point came last Sunday morning at about 11:00 am...
> 
> The day started innocently enough, my parents suggested that DH, DS3 and DS16m and I come along with them to help them close up camp for the winter.
> 
> I was already pretty hungry when we left the house but I thought:
> This will be good, I will be confined to a vehicle without food or drink for at least 2 hours which will help me make it until lunch at which point I will, of course, have a sensible, lean meal.
> 
> All was going swimmingly until about 1/2 an hour into the trip when someone  suggests that we stop to get a delicious brunch at a country store.  DH is majorly into this idea (as he is whenever smoked meats are concerned.)
> 
> I resist.  "The baby will fall asleep if we don't stop."
> 
> They continue. "We're not in a hurry, beautiful day, yadda yadda yadda..."
> 
> DM who knows I am trying to diet and FULLY supports this venture gives it a shot.  "The kids won't feel like stopping, they'll want to get to the lake."
> 
> Then the bomb hits.  DH says:   "Will says he's hungry."
> 
> Now, you must understand, this is a child who has only said he was hungry perhaps 3 times heretofore in his life.  It is like pulling teeth to get this child to eat anything. He subsists primarily on milk, V8 fusion and gummy vites. When Will says he's hungry, we feed him.
> 
> Still I think:  I can do this,  I will get a coffee.   (although at this point I am starving)
> 
> Then, as I am un-strapping DS16m from his car seat I am hit by the sweetest most wonderful aroma ever. The store has set up an apple cider doughnut cart and is frying fresh, warm, sugared doughnuts a mere 20 feet from where I stand (think Typhoon Lagoon mini doughnuts but better, much better.) Will wants a doughnut.   So I actually have to go up and be close to the doughnuts. I actually have to _handle_ the doughnut as I give it to him.
> 
> Long story long I end up eating a ham egg and cheese sandwich (hold the cheese) on a hard roll, and the majority of Will's doughnut (which, of course, he didnt eat) while I watch DH slug down the farmer's breakfast- which makes me wonder...
> 
> Did Will _really_ say he was hungry??



OMG  Apple Cider doughnuts totally rock.  I try sooo hard to stay away from our farmstand for just this reason!


----------



## dwheatl

lilstint said:


> Long story long I end up eating a ham egg and cheese sandwich (hold the cheese) on a hard roll, and the majority of Will's doughnut (which, of course, he didnt eat) while I watch DH slug down the farmer's breakfast- which makes me wonder...
> 
> Did Will _really_ say he was hungry??



Great ending to a riveting story! It sounds like you were as peepish as possible under the circumstances.

The Beach Club looks fabulous to me, but we always end up at the Dolphin because we pay about 1/2 of what we would pay at the Beach Club, and it's right next door.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

DisneyLaura said:


> Thank you both for the compliments.  I'm in tears because I don't feel that way some days.  I was really fighting over whether to post my picture.  My hair was a mess and somehow my makeup came off.  I only wear foundation, blush, eyeliner and mascara but it looks like I have nothing and I have no idea what to do with my hair, it just hangs there.  So thank you again, you made my day.  And I needed that.  That's why I love my friends here on the DIS.



I totally agree with UM and Pixie - You really are beautiful, and seeing your pictures makes me feel like I 'know' you better!  



HockeyKat said:


> You are not just beautiful, you can see (what we already knew!!) what a nice person you are, shining through that pic.
> 
> We all have those days.



Hi Kat!  Thats what I was trying to say, you said it better!  




MA pigletfan said:


> Ok gang i am BACK ON BOARD with peepdom..using sparkpeople again and everything...gotta do something to get this 10 days of vacation off of me!
> i won't be able to work out too much this week..this rotten California-Cold is making me feel terrible. i can sort of hear out of my left ear, not my right at all..my nose is Rudolph like and I am SLEEEPY..could be the jet lag still though too...i only have about an hour left of work though then i get to go home make dinner and sleep. i am so looking forward to a homecooked meal..i mean i am only making Shake n' Bake ( ..and i helped  ) but still...10 full days of NO home cooked meals..its a bit much!



Feel better soon  



LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps!
> Today and yesterday was the first 2 days in over 2 weeks I didnt eat over 5,000 calories  We def went overboard with the eating on the honeymoon! But we are back home now and on track!



I know exactly what you mean! When we got back off honeymoon I found it strange that I wasn't eating 3 HUGE meals a day!  Im back on track now, exercising and eating healthy - Hopefully Friday will show it! 



Disneyfreak92 said:


> Oh! That is a long time to wait!
> Yay!  Have fun reading! Feel free to PM me if you want to discuss.



PM on way, I need to talk to someone about this book!!
I only got like 4 hours sleep last night because I couldn't put it down - Im almost halfway through it!

Hope everyones having a great day


----------



## DisneyLaura

Thanks everyone for the kind words.  They really made my week.  Just feeling sorry for myself lately I guess.  Plus DS9 had some trouble over the weekend with a football coach.  He wasn't playing all but two plays one game and one play last Saturday.  DH said something to the coach and he kind of blew my DH off that he even spoke to him which made me made to say the least.  Then last night the coach said something to another father about the whole talk thing, he didn't realize he was talking to the same person from Saturday.  I did tell him it was my hubby he was talking to and his response to my son not playing - he needs to have more experience, how is he going to get experience on the side lines.  But he is starting this Saturday, we shall see.  Ok now back to our peep thread.  Thanks for the vent.



LMO429 said:


> I have been avoiding the thread a little bit, I looked a couple of times and saw you guys talking about "Twilight" and I just bought the book to read on the way home from California (p.s. 2 xanax and an ambien later, I never even cracked the cover open because I fell asleep  ) anyway I just kinda of skimmed the past couple of posts because I don't want to read anything about it before I give it a whirl myself.



I laughed when I read you feel asleep instead of reading on the plane but I understand whyyou did.



UtahMama said:


> Awww!
> Are those natural waves/curls in your hair??? GEEEZ! It's really pretty! I don't think it's just hanging there at all. My stupid hair is wavy underneath and straight on top...grrrr!



Yes UM those are natural waves/curls.  When it's humid we frizz really yucky.  But I found out that if I put some kind of product in my hair (mouse or this cream stuff I use) keeps it from getting too frizzy so that's a plus.  I'm from the 80's so my hair always had a little height, I am relucant to say I miss my 80's hair 



UtahMama said:


> P.S. post more pictures!



As soon as the kids get to school I'll post more pictures from our trip. 

Lauren I can't wait to go back then maybe we can meet too.  A peep meet in NYC


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Sorry, I haven't been on much because of school things. I've been super busy. Anyways, I've sort of fallen off, but I've kept everything I lost off!
The only problem I'm having right now, is I have a rather large bone structure. I'm at probably 135 and I can already feel my hips, and my ribs. (All of my family has a large bone structure, especially in their ribs) I don't know what I should do because I still have fat on stomach, which I want to get rid of, but I don't know how I can without making my bones seem they are sticking out even more.

I know because of my hips and things, I probably won't get down to anything below a size 6 in jeans which if perfect for me. 
Any ideas? My mom said to start doing sit ups, which I probably will soon.


----------



## LMO429

My husband weighed himself yesterday he gained 8 pounds on the honeymoon!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am not going anywhere near a scale for at least 2 weeks, if it took me 2 weeks to gain weight it's going to take at least 2 or 3 weeks to get back to an acceptable weight now that I am back on track. Plus no more constant weekend parties/bbqs now that the summer is over I am sure we will have stuff to do but it will not be fri/sat and sun maybe just one night out a week as oppose to 2 or 3.

I swear we were on a mission in disneyland we had to try EVERYTHING food wise! Tigger tails I think (are those the corn dogs on main st), jalapeno pretzels, goofy candy, pumpkin muffins, monte cristo sandwiches at the blue bayou, mickey ice bars, candy apples, caramel ghost pretzels...it goes on and on. Sorry to mention these kind of food on the peep thread, but even though they tasted DELICIOUS and we enjoyed ourselves I have to admit I felt terrible physically the end of every night.  Bad foods just make you feel bad! I'm glad we enjoyed ourselves but i'm glad that type of eating is over with at the end of the day it's really not worth it


----------



## pixie dust 112

DisneyLaura said:


> Lauren I can't wait to go back then maybe we can meet too.  A peep meet in NYC



Ugh about the coach! At that age everyone should be getting playing time!  It is a learning time.  

If anyone does do a NYC meet, count me in. If I can be there I will be!  I'm only an hour and a half away from the city and try to get there several times a year!


----------



## pixie dust 112

::Snow_White:: said:


> Sorry, I haven't been on much because of school things. I've been super busy. Anyways, I've sort of fallen off, but I've kept everything I lost off!
> The only problem I'm having right now, is I have a rather large bone structure. I'm at probably 135 and I can already feel my hips, and my ribs. (All of my family has a large bone structure, especially in their ribs) I don't know what I should do because I still have fat on stomach, which I want to get rid of, but I don't know how I can without making my bones seem they are sticking out even more.
> 
> I know because of my hips and things, I probably won't get down to anything below a size 6 in jeans which if perfect for me.
> Any ideas? My mom said to start doing sit ups, which I probably will soon.



Size 6????? I'll be thrilled when I get down to a 16!  I'm not sure I remember size 6..oh wait I'm sure....I don not remember size 6.  I do however remember size 6x from when I was a kid.  What's up with that weird size anyway.  Maybe it was supposed to prepare me for having at least one x before the L in grownup clothes!   

If I were you, I would concentrate on exercises for your stomach to get rid of that fat.


----------



## pixie dust 112

LMO429 said:


> My husband weighed himself yesterday he gained 8 pounds on the honeymoon!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am not going anywhere near a scale for at least 2 weeks, if it took me 2 weeks to gain weight it's going to take at least 2 or 3 weeks to get back to an acceptable weight now that I am back on track. Plus no more constant weekend parties/bbqs now that the summer is over I am sure we will have stuff to do but it will not be fri/sat and sun maybe just one night out a week as oppose to 2 or 3.
> 
> I swear we were on a mission in disneyland we had to try EVERYTHING food wise! Tigger tails I think (are those the corn dogs on main st), jalapeno pretzels, goofy candy, pumpkin muffins, monte cristo sandwiches at the blue bayou, mickey ice bars, candy apples, caramel ghost pretzels...it goes on and on. Sorry to mention these kind of food on the peep thread, but even though they tasted DELICIOUS and we enjoyed ourselves I have to admit I felt terrible physically the end of every night.  Bad foods just make you feel bad! I'm glad we enjoyed ourselves but i'm glad that type of eating is over with at the end of the day it's really not worth it



I know what you mean about that gross feeling at the end of the night...but oh those Disney treats are sooooo yummy and hard to resist....sigh!


----------



## punkin413

*lilstint* - such a great story!  but if i've learned one thing in changing the way i eat it's DON'T STARVE YOURSELF!  if you're hungry, eat a healthy snack.  when you don't eat, you will initially lose weight.  but then eventually  you will stop because your body goes into starvation mode and CLINGS to whatever you give it.  the best thing to do is to drink lots of water (which helps curve your hunger) and to eat healthy snacks between meals.  it speeds up your metabolism and keeps you from overeating when you do finally eat a "meal."

*snowwhite* - if i were you i'd start working on ab exercises.  other than sit-ups, you can do planks or get an exercise ball and do lots of different exercises with that.  google it and i'm sure you'll get lots of ideas!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

LMO429 said:


> We love the boardwalk 2! We stayed there in October of 2006, but after we stayed at the beach club in May 2007 we have been addicted to that resort. I wish we could break the addiction and go to other resorts but the beach club has everything we want, closeness to EPCOT, the ability to get to the boardwalk easily and SAB...anyway we stayed in room 3251 with a Boardwalk view back in 2006 here was our view we were right above the spoodle sign it was a great room and I could see WISHES from sitting on my balcony! imo its not the same as seeing the fireworks in the park but it was an added bonus to see wishes from my balcony the end of every night!



Nice! We have stayed at Boardwalk Villas before, in May of 2006. We had a pool view, and we could watch Fantasmic from our balcony. I have pictures, but I'm at work right now. We have also stayed at BC and BCV. BC is my absolute favorite resort! We stayed there on our honeymoon and were upgraded to a ground floor, water-view room with a patio and at the end of a hall. It was FABulous!!! I don't like the Villas there as much as the rest of the resort though. We do want to try to stay in the same room as we did on our honeymoon sometime. Maybe our 10th anniversary or something.  (I have a pic of the room number in an album.) We love the location of both Beach Club and Boardwalk! Great resorts!


----------



## DisneyLaura

pixie dust 112 said:


> Ugh about the coach! At that age everyone should be getting playing time!  It is a learning time.
> 
> If anyone does do a NYC meet, count me in. If I can be there I will be!  I'm only an hour and a half away from the city and try to get there several times a year!



You got it 

Here are some more pictures for your enjoyment.

In Central Park





Front of WOD store





Rockefellar Center (I don't think I spelled that correctly)





Inside St Patrick's Cathedral (not many picture because a mass was going on)





Candelliar (again probably not spelled right) in Grand Central station





When you first walk up the ramp from the train and enter Grand Central this is your view, absolutely gorgeous


----------



## pixie dust 112

Laura it looks like we hit all the same spots in NYC!   Isn't Grand Central Station beautiful?  Though I must say I've never seen a car inside of there before!   Was there a car show going on?


----------



## DisneyGalUK

DisneyLaura said:


> When you first walk up the ramp from the train and enter Grand Central this is your view, absolutely gorgeous




I have this exact same picture! Its one of my favourite pictures I took!
Fab pics Laura!


----------



## DisneyLaura

pixie dust 112 said:


> Laura it looks like we hit all the same spots in NYC!   Isn't Grand Central Station beautiful?  Though I must say I've never seen a car inside of there before!   Was there a car show going on?



Yes there was a car show going on - just two cars.  Wait one minute while I call DH and ask him what kind ------------ok it was a Mazatari (that's definately spelled wrong).  I do believe Grand Central Station is beautiful and i acutally teared up when I first saw it.  I know I'm a sap.

Thanks DisneyGalUK - I think everyone in that station had the same pictures as well.  Thanks for the compliment I try to take a lot of pictures so I can show the kids.


----------



## LMO429

I would def meet up in NYC for a Peep Meet! I'm not good at organizing things but if we ever do one we could meet at the world of disney store its only a 15 minute train ride from my apt


----------



## DisneyObsession

DisneyLaura said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words.  They really made my week.  Just feeling sorry for myself lately I guess.  Plus DS9 had some trouble over the weekend with a football coach.  He wasn't playing all but two plays one game and one play last Saturday.  DH said something to the coach and he kind of blew my DH off that he even spoke to him which made me made to say the least.  Then last night the coach said something to another father about the whole talk thing, he didn't realize he was talking to the same person from Saturday.  I did tell him it was my hubby he was talking to and his response to my son not playing - he needs to have more experience, how is he going to get experience on the side lines.  But he is starting this Saturday, we shall see.  Ok now back to our peep thread.  Thanks for the vent.



DS had a coach like this in football when he was in 4th(?) grade. The team made it to the championships, which were in Oct, and of course it snowed that day here in Buffalo! We were losing pretty bad by half time, but the coach wouldn't play any other kids but "the chosen ones" who played both offense & defense!There were about 20 kids sitting on the bench dyng to play, but never given the chance. (My son being one of them.) It was extremely frustrating! 



LMO429 said:


> My husband weighed himself yesterday he gained 8 pounds on the honeymoon!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am not going anywhere near a scale for at least 2 weeks, if it took me 2 weeks to gain weight it's going to take at least 2 or 3 weeks to get back to an acceptable weight now that I am back on track. Plus no more constant weekend parties/bbqs now that the summer is over I am sure we will have stuff to do but it will not be fri/sat and sun maybe just one night out a week as oppose to 2 or 3.
> 
> I swear we were on a mission in disneyland we had to try EVERYTHING food wise! Tigger tails I think (are those the corn dogs on main st), jalapeno pretzels, goofy candy, pumpkin muffins, monte cristo sandwiches at the blue bayou, mickey ice bars, candy apples, caramel ghost pretzels...it goes on and on. Sorry to mention these kind of food on the peep thread, but even though they tasted DELICIOUS and we enjoyed ourselves I have to admit I felt terrible physically the end of every night.  Bad foods just make you feel bad! I'm glad we enjoyed ourselves but i'm glad that type of eating is over with at the end of the day it's really not worth it



How can you stay away from the scale that long????  I did fine in Disney, knowing there was no scale in the room, but once I was home, I went back to my daily scale hops!  What can I say??? I'm addicted to the scale!

Being on the dining plan really helped us this trip. We didn't eat as many snacks because we didn't want to run out of credits before we left. I was lucky and only gained 2.2lbs while away 10 days! I also didn't have that real yucky feeling at the end of the day...DH did twice, but I think that was caused by the dessert with our dinner.


----------



## UtahMama

lilstint said:


> Hi Peeps- Was I supposed to give my weight loss goal in my first post?  Anyway it is 20lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I am hit by the sweetest most wonderful aroma ever. The store has set up an apple cider doughnut cart and is frying fresh, warm, sugared doughnuts a mere 20 feet from where I stand (think Typhoon Lagoon mini doughnuts but better, much better.) Will wants a doughnut.   So I actually have to go up and be close to the doughnuts. I actually have to _handle_ the doughnut as I give it to him.
> 
> 
> 
> Did Will _really_ say he was hungry??


HI!!!
WHO could resist THAT??? I was licking my lips just thinking of those doughnuts! 
I'm pretty certain your DH was playing the "Will Card" to convince you to stop and feast!  Men are such simple creatures!



DisneyLaura said:


> Yes UM those are natural waves/curls.  When it's humid we frizz really yucky.  But I found out that if I put some kind of product in my hair (mouse or this cream stuff I use) keeps it from getting too frizzy so that's a plus.  I'm from the 80's so my hair always had a little height, I am relucant to say I miss my 80's hair


I'm from the 80's too and spent a LOT of time making BIG hair and tunnel bangs! 

The only time I frizz is when I'm in Orlando. UGH, I melt in humidity (plus inevitable rain). 

I love that Bio Silk silicon drops for my "needing a trim" ends. 
I'm always so jealous of natural curls!!!!

Stupid coach!!!! How on earth is your DS supposed to get experience  



::Snow_White:: said:


> Sorry, I haven't been on much because of school things. I've been super busy. Anyways, I've sort of fallen off, but I've kept everything I lost off!
> The only problem I'm having right now, is I have a rather large bone structure. I'm at probably 135 and I can already feel my hips, and my ribs. (All of my family has a large bone structure, especially in their ribs) I don't know what I should do because I still have fat on stomach, which I want to get rid of, but I don't know how I can without making my bones seem they are sticking out even more.
> 
> I know because of my hips and things, I probably won't get down to anything below a size 6 in jeans which if perfect for me.
> Any ideas? My mom said to start doing sit ups, which I probably will soon.



Welcome back, Peep!!!!! You've been missed!
Wow, I don't think my skeleton weighs 135! 
Hmmm, maybe just lower abs like tight crunches? Maybe it's not such a bad thing, like you'll have an automatic hourglass?  




LMO429 said:


> My husband weighed himself yesterday he gained 8 pounds on the honeymoon!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am not going anywhere near a scale for at least 2 weeks, if it took me 2 weeks to gain weight it's going to take at least 2 or 3 weeks to get back to an acceptable weight now that I am back on track. Plus no more constant weekend parties/bbqs now that the summer is over I am sure we will have stuff to do but it will not be fri/sat and sun maybe just one night out a week as oppose to 2 or 3.
> 
> I swear we were on a mission in disneyland we had to try EVERYTHING food wise! Tigger tails I think (are those the corn dogs on main st), jalapeno pretzels, goofy candy, pumpkin muffins, monte cristo sandwiches at the blue bayou, mickey ice bars, candy apples, caramel ghost pretzels...it goes on and on. Sorry to mention these kind of food on the peep thread, but even though they tasted DELICIOUS and we enjoyed ourselves I have to admit I felt terrible physically the end of every night.  Bad foods just make you feel bad! I'm glad we enjoyed ourselves but i'm glad that type of eating is over with at the end of the day it's really not worth it


HA-HA about your DH  
Those are all my favorite Disneyland foods too. I can only have a nibble of the Tigger Tails..the fake orange covering on the marshmallows makse me gag a little. 
OHHHH..The Monte Cristo!  

I'm sickly glad you felt like crap after eating all that yumminess. THAT is somewhat helpful in preventing me from cheating at this very moment.  

Sounds like you had a blast! 



punkin413 said:


> *lilstint* - such a great story!  but if i've learned one thing in changing the way i eat it's DON'T STARVE YOURSELF!  if you're hungry, eat a healthy snack.  when you don't eat, you will initially lose weight.  but then eventually  you will stop because your body goes into starvation mode and CLINGS to whatever you give it.  the best thing to do is to drink lots of water (which helps curve your hunger) and to eat healthy snacks between meals.  it speeds up your metabolism and keeps you from overeating when you do finally eat a "meal."


Totally!
I even chew gum to buy me some time! It helps most of the time (for a few minutes anyway!)

Never...NEVER starve!
Be prepared with healthy food.  



Disneyfreak92 said:


> Nice! We have stayed at Boardwalk Villas before, in May of 2006. We had a pool view, and we could watch Fantasmic from our balcony. I have pictures, but I'm at work right now. We have also stayed at BC and BCV. BC is my absolute favorite resort! We stayed there on our honeymoon and were upgraded to a ground floor, water-view room with a patio and at the end of a hall. It was FABulous!!! I don't like the Villas there as much as the rest of the resort though. We do want to try to stay in the same room as we did on our honeymoon sometime. Maybe our 10th anniversary or something.  (I have a pic of the room number in an album.) We love the location of both Beach Club and Boardwalk! Great resorts!


I LOVE that resort! So close to World Showcase and Spoodles. I have got to stay there someday!!!!!


DisneyLaura said:


> Here are some more pictures for your enjoyment.
> 
> In Central Park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front of WOD store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockefellar Center (I don't think I spelled that correctly)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside St Patrick's Cathedral (not many picture because a mass was going on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candelliar (again probably not spelled right) in Grand Central station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you first walk up the ramp from the train and enter Grand Central this is your view, absolutely gorgeous



OH MY GOSH! Coool!
I've never been to New York. 
Thanks for the tour!


----------



## MA pigletfan

hey all...i am still pretty  ..had to stay home today because my throat was a mess, had no voice and my ears are still blocked up...now you would think it would be relaxing and i could just stay in bed all day..which i did..but we had roofers here all day re-shingling the roof...not the best timing, but i bet it looks good ( haven't gone outside today!)
anyhoo..i did a little update on my trip report..nothing exciting yet though, but i really felt like i had to do something!

Lauren..we were in room 5353 overlooking Grizzly..it was a great view!
I actually LOVED the tigger tails..i tried that and some pumpkin fudge for sweets. i LOVED the turbo fries or whatever they were called at taste pilots..oh my. i bet those are responsible for at least 3 lbs on my thighs!!

ok.well i have to go and try and eat a little something ...i just had oatmeal today and a piece of pork chop i made for dinner last night...
good night peepers!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Thanks everyone! :

Yes, I started at a size 14, and now I'm at an 8. I just want to get rid of all the fat down in my stomach which is where most of my weight goes.
I'll look it up, thanks for the suggestions!

I'm having a hard time giving up snacking on cashews. They're just so darn good, but I guess it's better than snacking on chips or candy. 

ETA: I was also going to ask if any of you had any teenagers that have trouble with acne or did? What did they use to clear it up? It's another problem I'm dealing with and I can't find anything to work. I've tried proactive, murad, clean and clear, and a couple other things but I'm starting to think I'll just have to grow out of it.


----------



## Pakey

Hi everyone.  I ran into Wendy on another thread and she invited me back over here.  I've missed you guys and would like to join back in as I could sure use the help.  I've managed to keep most of my weight off but did gain a bit of it back from all of those crepes in Paris.  Since I've been back from vacation, I'm eating everything in sight.  I need to get back on track.  I know you guys can help.


----------



## dwheatl

Yay, Faith is back!

True story. I had a dream I was in an airport, and they said some woman named Faith was looking for me. I thought, "It must be Pakey!" Weird, huh? I think it's because, when we had a stopover in Las Vegas this summer, we had to share the tarmac with a plane going to Bakersfield. It was weird. When they called us to board the plane to San Jose, we had to walk around the Bakersfield plane, then climb some portable steps to get onto our plane. So I think my subconscious put it all together, and poof, dreaming of you.

I saw another former peep on another thread, Traveling MUA (Tia). She said she has a new job and is hanging in there (she had health problems, if you remember). I told her to stop by, even if she wasn't at her most peepish. Hopefully, she'll stop by some time.


----------



## punkin413

Pakey said:


> Hi everyone.  I ran into Wendy on another thread and she invited me back over here.  I've missed you guys and would like to join back in as I could sure use the help.  I've managed to keep most of my weight off but did gain a bit of it back from all of those crepes in Paris.  Since I've been back from vacation, I'm eating everything in sight.  I need to get back on track.  I know you guys can help.



yay!!!!!  so good to see you!   

*laura* - loved the NYC pics!  i hope to make it up there next spring.


----------



## LMO429

Pakey said:


> Hi everyone.  I ran into Wendy on another thread and she invited me back over here.  I've missed you guys and would like to join back in as I could sure use the help.  I've managed to keep most of my weight off but did gain a bit of it back from all of those crepes in Paris.  Since I've been back from vacation, I'm eating everything in sight.  I need to get back on track.  I know you guys can help.



Hello!!! WELCOME BACK PAKEY! I understand about eating EVERYTHING is sight I just was on a 2 week eating binge in Maui and Disneyland!  We are here for u!


----------



## MA pigletfan

Pakey said:


> Hi everyone.  I ran into Wendy on another thread and she invited me back over here.  I've missed you guys and would like to join back in as I could sure use the help.  I've managed to keep most of my weight off but did gain a bit of it back from all of those crepes in Paris.  Since I've been back from vacation, I'm eating everything in sight.  I need to get back on track.  I know you guys can help.



SO good to see you back!  I was actually just thinking of you not too long ago hoping you would re-appear!

Still sick on this end. i hate missing work..HATE it...but i woke up with a fever, still can't hear and sound and feel like total   ...so unless i want to infect the whole office and get worse, i figured i should just stay home today. ugh. 

anyway..at least i haven't been eating much  hahah


----------



## pixie dust 112

Gina~  feel better! 

snow white ~ 14 to 8!!!!!       I didn't have any acne as a teen.  Thought I was so lucky...turns out I got it as an adult instead I've been struggling with it for years, but in the past 6 months or so have started using Biore ice face wash and it has workrd wonders for me!  I think there are different types of acne so you just have to search until you find the product that is right for you.  I do recommend that you goo a dermatologist if it is too bad.  A few of my DDs friends had terrible acne.  They went to a dermatologist and got the appropriate prescriptions and now there skin is really clear.

Danielle~  you are  you dream of Pakey and poof she shows up!  
Could you maybe dream about Sandy, Melinda and a few more peeps who are MIA?  Thanks!


Welcome back Pakey!

Morning Everyone!


----------



## UGABelle

Hey Peeps!

Just wanted to let you know that I won't be here for weigh-in tomorrow.  I'm about to leave for California 'till Thursday (Monterey/San Fran) - I can't wait!

Hope everyone has a good loss tomorrow and a great weekend!


----------



## HockeyKat

Welcome back Pakey!   I mostly lurk around here lately, haven't been very peepish over the last few months and have gained 10-15 lbs back.  Bleah.  I do need to recommit, maybe we can do it together?


----------



## Disneyfreak92

UtahMama said:


> I'm from the 80's too and spent a LOT of time making BIG hair and tunnel bangs!
> 
> The only time I frizz is when I'm in Orlando. UGH, I melt in humidity (plus inevitable rain).
> 
> I love that Bio Silk silicon drops for my "needing a trim" ends.
> I'm always so jealous of natural curls!!!!
> 
> 
> OH MY GOSH! Coool!
> I've never been to New York.
> Thanks for the tour!



I did the big hair and especially the big bangs too! The humidity we get here wreaks havoc on my hair, but nothing compares to the humidity we encountered last September in WDW. Wendy, do you remember how incredibly HUMID it was? That Biosilk stuff is great! I use it too. But I do have the natural waves, and sometimes it is just a lost cause to attempt to make it straight. 

I've never been to New York either! I REALLY want to go though!! I am hoping if the economy improves, perhaps we could go sometime next year. I guess we'll see...



MA pigletfan said:


> hey all...i am still pretty  ..had to stay home today because my throat was a mess, had no voice and my ears are still blocked up...now you would think it would be relaxing and i could just stay in bed all day..which i did..but we had roofers here all day re-shingling the roof...not the best timing, but i bet it looks good ( haven't gone outside today!)



I hope you feel better soon Gina!  



::Snow_White:: said:


> Thanks everyone! :
> 
> Yes, I started at a size 14, and now I'm at an 8. I just want to get rid of all the fat down in my stomach which is where most of my weight goes.
> I'll look it up, thanks for the suggestions!
> 
> I'm having a hard time giving up snacking on cashews. They're just so darn good, but I guess it's better than snacking on chips or candy.
> 
> ETA: I was also going to ask if any of you had any teenagers that have trouble with acne or did? What did they use to clear it up? It's another problem I'm dealing with and I can't find anything to work. I've tried proactive, murad, clean and clear, and a couple other things but I'm starting to think I'll just have to grow out of it.



Cashews are WAY better than chips or candy! Way to go on going from a 14 to an 8!  

I have issues with acne myself, more so since I've been an adult. It isn't severe, but when I PMS, I get some icky break-outs, and spend the rest of the time in between PMS bouts recovering sometimes. I recently went to the dermatologist for a spot on my stomach that I was concerned about, and she noticed my break-out and ended up prescribing me a low-dose antibiotic and a cream for when I do break out, and it is certainly helping. I'm actually sure it would completely do the job if I could remember to take it all the time, but I'm bad about that. She did just switch me from a twice a day pill to a once a day one, so I only have to remember it once. That is helping! And I'm really excited that I've found something that is working, so I would suggest seeing the dermatologist for sure! 



Pakey said:


> Hi everyone.  I ran into Wendy on another thread and she invited me back over here.  I've missed you guys and would like to join back in as I could sure use the help.  I've managed to keep most of my weight off but did gain a bit of it back from all of those crepes in Paris.  Since I've been back from vacation, I'm eating everything in sight.  I need to get back on track.  I know you guys can help.



WELCOME BACK Faith!!! You've been missed!  So glad to see you here! 



pixie dust 112 said:


> Danielle~  you are  you dream of Pakey and poof she shows up!
> Could you maybe dream about Sandy, Melinda and a few more peeps who are MIA?  Thanks!



I'm with you! Dream about more missing Peeps Danielle. I miss Sandy and Melinda!


----------



## Pakey

Good morning guys.  Thanks for all of the Welcome Backs.  Spending 2 weeks in Europe was great but there's nothing like the daily peep check in to keep a gal's spirits lifted.

Danielle, that's too funny about the dream.  I wonder if we were in Las Vegas at the same time.  I go over there often to meet up with a disfriend (she lives in Ohio and we decided Las Vegas is a great halfway point).  Maybe you saw me out of the corner of your eye.

Kat, come back over here and let's get each other whipped into shape.  We're the same height and general weight so we can push each other.  I need something to motivate me to get over the "shove cookie in mouth" disease.


----------



## UtahMama

PAKEYYYYYY!

WELCOME BACK!!!!
Here, let me go shop for an appropriate Welcome Back thingie:






heh.


----------



## HockeyKat

Pakey said:


> Good morning guys.  Thanks for all of the Welcome Backs.  Spending 2 weeks in Europe was great but there's nothing like the daily peep check in to keep a gal's spirits lifted.
> 
> Danielle, that's too funny about the dream.  I wonder if we were in Las Vegas at the same time.  I go over there often to meet up with a disfriend (she lives in Ohio and we decided Las Vegas is a great halfway point).  Maybe you saw me out of the corner of your eye.
> 
> Kat, come back over here and let's get each other whipped into shape.  We're the same height and general weight so we can push each other.  I need something to motivate me to get over the "shove cookie in mouth" disease.




I am probably not your general weight anymore!     I had gotten down to 159 but am back up to about 175 or so.   I would really like to get back in the 150s at some point in the next few months.

My life has been really stressful lately.  I had 2 mos of job searching which started the downward spiral.   I did start a new job a month or so ago, which I LOVE, but home life has its ups and downs and that makes me shove food in my mouth to feel better.

PM me and we can email for more help,if you want.  

I have a girls night out tonight and a friend coming for the weekend, but I am hoping to at least stay somewhat good and then recommit hardcore on Sunday.


----------



## UtahMama

UGABelle said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that I won't be here for weigh-in tomorrow.  I'm about to leave for California 'till Thursday (Monterey/San Fran) - I can't wait!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good loss tomorrow and a great weekend!


Absolutely beautiful that area is!   
MUST have sour dough bread and fresh clam chowder for me!  
OK, I'll put "FP" on your spread sheet column for "Free Pass"



HockeyKat said:


> I am probably not your general weight anymore!     I had gotten down to 159 but am back up to about 175 or so.   I would really like to get back in the 150s at some point in the next few months.
> 
> My life has been really stressful lately.  I had 2 mos of job searching which started the downward spiral.   I did start a new job a month or so ago, which I LOVE, but home life has its ups and downs and that makes me shove food in my mouth to feel better.
> 
> PM me and we can email for more help,if you want.
> 
> I have a girls night out tonight and a friend coming for the weekend, but I am hoping to at least stay somewhat good and then recommit hardcore on Sunday.


Kat! I know how that goes wanting to shove food in my mouth to feel better   Funny we don't "require" veggies and bonless/skinless chicken when we're hurting  

I'm so glad you have a great new job. But sorry about home life (SO can sympathize)  Have FUN with the girls nightout and friend weekend!! 

Love to you Kat!!!


*Pakey*- Have I mentioned I'm soooo happy you're back??


----------



## mousehouselover

Another lurking peep chiming in. I've kept up with everyone; I've just been quiet lately. I was feeling great about myself yesterday, the scale said I'd lost 6 lbs in 3 wks and I haven't really been trying. Sadly this morning I was up 4 lbs!!!! I thought I ate conservatively yesterday so I don't know what is going on. I ate lots of fiber for breakfast so I'm hoping I can shed a bit of the increase before weigh day. 

DH took me to lunch today for my birthday. We had soup and salad; easy on the diet and on the budget. I wish I had bigger plans to celebrate but we're headed back to NC Sat morning. It's ok, I kind of like low key celebrations. Next year though, I'll be in WDW celebrating.


----------



## UtahMama

mousehouselover said:


> Another lurking peep chiming in. I've kept up with everyone; I've just been quiet lately. I was feeling great about myself yesterday, the scale said I'd lost 6 lbs in 3 wks and I haven't really been trying. Sadly this morning I was up 4 lbs!!!! I thought I ate conservatively yesterday so I don't know what is going on. I ate lots of fiber for breakfast so I'm hoping I can shed a bit of the increase before weigh day.
> 
> DH took me to lunch today for my birthday. We had soup and salad; easy on the diet and on the budget. I wish I had bigger plans to celebrate but we're headed back to NC Sat morning. It's ok, I kind of like low key celebrations. Next year though, I'll be in WDW celebrating.



WELCOME BACK PEEP!!!

I hear ya on the weight ups and downs. THAT is soooo frustrating for me too!






AND...

Happy Birthday!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Pakey said:


> Hi everyone.  I ran into Wendy on another thread and she invited me back over here.  I've missed you guys and would like to join back in as I could sure use the help.  I've managed to keep most of my weight off but did gain a bit of it back from all of those crepes in Paris.  Since I've been back from vacation, I'm eating everything in sight.  I need to get back on track.  I know you guys can help.


WELCOME BACK!!!!!!  So glad you decided to join us again!  

I've been out of town for work since late last week on a last-minute trip, so I didn't get a chance to weigh in last Friday; and even though I tried to make good choices, it is tough when you are eating out every meal for almost an entire week.  (Kinda like a Disney Trip, only not nearly as much fun.)  So this Friday might get kinda ugly.  But I'm back on track starting today...

Anyway, here are the results from the past two weeks (just to make sure I didn't miss anybody last week.)


----------



## UtahMama

WIDF, so... I DID IT??? 

SWEET! 

This would be my one of two goals I've actually achieved! Aim low, I guess?
For the next one, I want to lose 5 pounds again. Doable in the 6-8 weeks per goal. Knock on wood.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Pakey said:


> Hi everyone.  I ran into Wendy on another thread and she invited me back over here.  I've missed you guys and would like to join back in as I could sure use the help.  I've managed to keep most of my weight off but did gain a bit of it back from all of those crepes in Paris.  Since I've been back from vacation, I'm eating everything in sight.  I need to get back on track.  I know you guys can help.



 Welcome back!! We've missed you around here!



dwheatl said:


> I saw another former peep on another thread, Traveling MUA (Tia). She said she has a new job and is hanging in there (she had health problems, if you remember). I told her to stop by, even if she wasn't at her most peepish. Hopefully, she'll stop by some time.



I remember Tia, glad to hear her health problems have somewhat improved. It would be great for her to stop by!



UGABelle said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that I won't be here for weigh-in tomorrow.  I'm about to leave for California 'till Thursday (Monterey/San Fran) - I can't wait!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good loss tomorrow and a great weekend!



Have a great trip  



UtahMama said:


> PAKEYYYYYY!
> 
> WELCOME BACK!!!!
> Here, let me go shop for an appropriate Welcome Back thingie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heh.



he he he  



mousehouselover said:


> Another lurking peep chiming in. I've kept up with everyone; I've just been quiet lately. I was feeling great about myself yesterday, the scale said I'd lost 6 lbs in 3 wks and I haven't really been trying. Sadly this morning I was up 4 lbs!!!! I thought I ate conservatively yesterday so I don't know what is going on. I ate lots of fiber for breakfast so I'm hoping I can shed a bit of the increase before weigh day.
> 
> DH took me to lunch today for my birthday. We had soup and salad; easy on the diet and on the budget. I wish I had bigger plans to celebrate but we're headed back to NC Sat morning. It's ok, I kind of like low key celebrations. Next year though, I'll be in WDW celebrating.



Another peep! Today is a good Peep return day!   Welcome back, and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!

Hope everyones having a great day - Im off to read the last two chapters of Breaking Dawn!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Thanks! I'll look for the Biore stuff when I go shopping this weekend. I haven't tried that yet. 
Yeah, I've asked my mom to take me to a dermatologist but she insists that I don't need one. At the moment it's not absolutely horrible, but it makes my face really red. I break out continously, so I never break out more at certain times than others. Usually everything I try works for a week and dries my skin out then it'll stop working. My grandmother told me hers was worse then mine when she was in school and she just had to grow out of it, which is why I think my mom says I don't need a dermatolgist. Either that or the cost.


----------



## HockeyKat

UtahMama said:


> Absolutely beautiful that area is!
> MUST have sour dough bread and fresh clam chowder for me!
> OK, I'll put "FP" on your spread sheet column for "Free Pass"
> 
> 
> Kat! I know how that goes wanting to shove food in my mouth to feel better   Funny we don't "require" veggies and bonless/skinless chicken when we're hurting
> 
> I'm so glad you have a great new job. But sorry about home life (SO can sympathize)  Have FUN with the girls nightout and friend weekend!!
> 
> Love to you Kat!!!
> 
> 
> *Pakey*- Have I mentioned I'm soooo happy you're back??



Mmmm sourdough bread.

Thanks so much for the love and hugs.  It really means a lot.   



mousehouselover said:


> Another lurking peep chiming in. I've kept up with everyone; I've just been quiet lately. I was feeling great about myself yesterday, the scale said I'd lost 6 lbs in 3 wks and I haven't really been trying. Sadly this morning I was up 4 lbs!!!! I thought I ate conservatively yesterday so I don't know what is going on. I ate lots of fiber for breakfast so I'm hoping I can shed a bit of the increase before weigh day.
> 
> DH took me to lunch today for my birthday. We had soup and salad; easy on the diet and on the budget. I wish I had bigger plans to celebrate but we're headed back to NC Sat morning. It's ok, I kind of like low key celebrations. Next year though, I'll be in WDW celebrating.



Where in NC will you be?  

So happy about your progress!!


----------



## Pakey

Okay guys, today was Boss's Day (who knew???) so my staff bought my lunch for me today, Carls Jr Sante Fe Chicken Burger loaded with FAT.  So I ate it but it's my last meal cuz tomorrow I'm doing my start weight.  They also got me a new Webkinz.  Yes, I'm addicted to the computer game for children because it's just my speed.

Aaron, is there a current challenge going or are you just tracking everyone's week and cumulative scores?  I feel like I turned the TV on in the middle of a good movie!!  I'll get caught up with everything soon.

Wendy, loved the Kotter pic.  Did you know he does the announcing on High  Stakes Poker (my husband watches, I have no comment).  Like the rest of us, he has AGED.  I think he could use some of your beauty secrets.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

mousehouselover said:


> Another lurking peep chiming in. I've kept up with everyone; I've just been quiet lately. I was feeling great about myself yesterday, the scale said I'd lost 6 lbs in 3 wks and I haven't really been trying. Sadly this morning I was up 4 lbs!!!! I thought I ate conservatively yesterday so I don't know what is going on. I ate lots of fiber for breakfast so I'm hoping I can shed a bit of the increase before weigh day.
> 
> DH took me to lunch today for my birthday. We had soup and salad; easy on the diet and on the budget. I wish I had bigger plans to celebrate but we're headed back to NC Sat morning. It's ok, I kind of like low key celebrations. Next year though, I'll be in WDW celebrating.



WELCOME BACK to you too!!!  So glad to see you! 



DisneyGalUK said:


> Hope everyones having a great day - Im off to read the last two chapters of Breaking Dawn!



Oooooh! Don't forget to let me know what you think! Can't wait to hear your opinion. 



::Snow_White:: said:


> Thanks! I'll look for the Biore stuff when I go shopping this weekend. I haven't tried that yet.
> Yeah, I've asked my mom to take me to a dermatologist but she insists that I don't need one. At the moment it's not absolutely horrible, but it makes my face really red. I break out continously, so I never break out more at certain times than others. Usually everything I try works for a week and dries my skin out then it'll stop working. My grandmother told me hers was worse then mine when she was in school and she just had to grow out of it, which is why I think my mom says I don't need a dermatolgist. Either that or the cost.



Are your breakouts painful? I know mine are sometimes. I hope you find something that works for you. I know how frustrating it can be.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Are your breakouts painful? I know mine are sometimes. I hope you find something that works for you. I know how frustrating it can be.



Not really. Some just hurt when you touch them or accidently scratch them and they open up. (And sometimes bleed, but a wet rag usually makes it stop) Then there are some that are just bumps. I have a couple on my shoulders, and back but they just pop up every once in awhile. 

I have what looks like scars on my cheek but it's actually just small red bumps. I usually get them on my cheek or forehead, but occasionally get them on my eyebrow which is the worst place ever IMO. It does get frustrating.  

Thanks.


----------



## dwheatl

UGABelle said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that I won't be here for weigh-in tomorrow.  I'm about to leave for California 'till Thursday (Monterey/San Fran) - I can't wait!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good loss tomorrow and a great weekend!


 I'm right in the middle! Wave to me if you pass through San Jose. 



UtahMama said:


> PAKEYYYYYY!
> 
> WELCOME BACK!!!!
> Here, let me go shop for an appropriate Welcome Back thingie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heh.


 OMG. Mister Kott-errrr! Too funny.

Not looking forward to weigh-in tomorrow. Good luck to the rest of you all.


----------



## mousehouselover

Thanks for the  back and the   wishes. Wendy, those monkeys are so cute. 

I had a good day; work went well and my family members all had perfect timing so I could talk to each one of them for a bit. I feel so  today.  



::Snow_White:: said:


> Thanks! I'll look for the Biore stuff when I go shopping this weekend. I haven't tried that yet.
> Yeah, I've asked my mom to take me to a dermatologist but she insists that I don't need one. At the moment it's not absolutely horrible, but it makes my face really red. I break out continously, so I never break out more at certain times than others. Usually everything I try works for a week and dries my skin out then it'll stop working. My grandmother told me hers was worse then mine when she was in school and she just had to grow out of it, which is why I think my mom says I don't need a dermatolgist. Either that or the cost.



My DSis also has an acne problem, a lot like you've described. She never 'grew out of it' and is now seeing a dermatologist. She would have luck with something for a few weeks and then she was right back where she started. She is now 29 and felt so self conscious about it. 



HockeyKat said:


> Where in NC will you be?
> 
> So happy about your progress!!



Thanks and congrats on the new job!

We're going to be about an hour west of you, just east of Greensboro. 

Our original plan was to go and start helping the boys take care of MIL's things. We weren't going to split up everything or remove a ton of stuff from the house; mostly things DH had left there and start on the things that have to be disposed of. DH is really worried about his brothers so he was hoping for some down time with them as well. Now we _have_ to go to a second cousin's first birthday because the whole family will be there, church is somewhat of a given on Sun but it sounded like there were more plans for Sun afternoon too. This is why we've pretty much avoided going down for a visit. Everytime we go almost all our waking moments are monopolized by various people then they sit around talking to each other about things we know very little about. 

Lynda, Lauren and whomever else is headed to the World just before Memorial day next year: We're planning a trip for that week too! It's DD#2's birthday week and we've been anxious to use our DVC so with the new celebration theme, I figured it was perfect timing. I see a Peep meet in the making.  

I've got to go......... it's 1 am and we have an 8am appt tomorrow. Thank goodness for Starbucks..........

FYI: There is someone who posts birthday wishes for every single DIS boarder. I didn't know this until April (6 mos after my last b-day) It was kind of neat to see the greeting and have 2 happy birthdays from people I don't even know.


----------



## DisneyLaura

Pakey said:


> Hi everyone.  I ran into Wendy on another thread and she invited me back over here.  I've missed you guys and would like to join back in as I could sure use the help.  I've managed to keep most of my weight off but did gain a bit of it back from all of those crepes in Paris.  Since I've been back from vacation, I'm eating everything in sight.  I need to get back on track.  I know you guys can help.



PAKEY IS BACK - PAKEY IS BACK     You were so missed! 



UGABelle said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that I won't be here for weigh-in tomorrow.  I'm about to leave for California 'till Thursday (Monterey/San Fran) - I can't wait!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good loss tomorrow and a great weekend!



Have a great trip.



mousehouselover said:


> Another lurking peep chiming in. I've kept up with everyone; I've just been quiet lately. I was feeling great about myself yesterday, the scale said I'd lost 6 lbs in 3 wks and I haven't really been trying. Sadly this morning I was up 4 lbs!!!! I thought I ate conservatively yesterday so I don't know what is going on. I ate lots of fiber for breakfast so I'm hoping I can shed a bit of the increase before weigh day.
> 
> DH took me to lunch today for my birthday. We had soup and salad; easy on the diet and on the budget. I wish I had bigger plans to celebrate but we're headed back to NC Sat morning. It's ok, I kind of like low key celebrations. Next year though, I'll be in WDW celebrating.



Hi there Noni, Happy Belated Birthday



::Snow_White:: said:


> Thanks! I'll look for the Biore stuff when I go shopping this weekend. I haven't tried that yet.
> Yeah, I've asked my mom to take me to a dermatologist but she insists that I don't need one. At the moment it's not absolutely horrible, but it makes my face really red. I break out continously, so I never break out more at certain times than others. Usually everything I try works for a week and dries my skin out then it'll stop working. My grandmother told me hers was worse then mine when she was in school and she just had to grow out of it, which is why I think my mom says I don't need a dermatolgist. Either that or the cost.



I hate to tell you but I still break out every time of the month and I'm 38.  I thought it was supposed to stop.  I'll tell you what really helped me when I was younger (now I'm just too lazy to wash my face every night AND morning, I just do it in the shower with my regular soap, very bad I know).  Neutrogena Oil Free Acne Wash.  It's orange.  IT WORKED GREAT.  Try that every morning and evening wash your face.  I went to the dermatologist right before I got married and that's what they told me to use.  I also took pills every day to help not break out but I stopped them shortly after I got married.  I would try the Neutrogena first and see how that works.


I'm -2 lb.  OMG I love of not having the pressure of WW.  Of course I have a wonderful support system with my DH but my peeps are the best.


----------



## teruterubouzu

Morning everyone! I've been reading along, but not posting this week. 

I'm down 1.1. I think I'm going to sign up for Weight Watchers online. The points things might help me be more accountable for what I'm eating. I also think I'm going to move my exercise bike back into the living room. That way at least I'll feel a bit guilty if I see it sitting there being used as a coat rack.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hey Peeps

Im -0.5lb - not as good as I'd hoped, but I did a lot of exercise this week (Blame Breaking Dawn - I was reading it while on the cross trainer!) so hopefully im retaining water or something like that?

Laura -  I find that the class weigh-ins can sometimes be too much pressure - I much prefer the peeps!  

Have a great weigh day everyone


----------



## pixie dust 112

Morning all!  Happy Friday!  Welcome back Noni! 

I am +.4 today.  Aunt Flo stopped by for a visit last night though, so I ok with it.  Hopefully I'll make up for it in next weeks weigh in!  Have a great weekend everyone!  We have our homecoming football game tonight.  It is supposed to get below freezing overnight and will probably be in the 40s during the game.  My DD is a senior this year and will get recognized with all the other marching band seniors.  She gets a flower.  Hopefully we get homebefore the flower freezes!   Glad the marching band wears gloves.  Not so nice when the temp is in the 80s, but great for tonight.  All of these senior year things make me very weepy!  I am sure to cry when they announce her name! 

Sad note, this morning my DD(14) told me that her friend's dad died on Sunday.  The kids had the same classroom teacher every year in elementary school.  Incredible nice young man.  The dad had alot of health problems, but I certainly wasn't expecting to hear this news.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I talked to my mom and she's gonna try getting me some new stuff to try. Thanks for the suggestions everyone. A couple of my cousins have had to go to a dermatologist for theirs too, so if nothing works she might consider it.

I haven't weighed myself in about a month so I can't remember where I started from. I'm pretty sure I was close to this certain weight which would make me *-2 lbs.*


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps! I am not weighing myself for a couple of weeks until I feel more comfortable with myself after the honeymoon.

But I have been back on Track since we got home monday been working out/doing ww online also and I feel better already


----------



## DisneyObsession

Pakey...So good to see you again!  The trip to Paris must have been amazing! Did you go to Disneyland Paris???   My DH says he wants to take me to every Disney around the world. We'll see.  



UtahMama said:


> PAKEYYYYYY!
> 
> WELCOME BACK!!!!
> Here, let me go shop for an appropriate Welcome Back thingie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heh.



Why is it, when I see "Mr. Kotter" I immediately started singing the theme song of that show????  I  "Welcome Back Kotter" when I was in 8th grade and "Vinnie Barbarino" was so cute!!!! (OMG!  I just turned into a 13 yo again! LOL)



WI_DisneyFan said:


> WELCOME BACK!!!!!!  So glad you decided to join us again!
> 
> I've been out of town for work since late last week on a last-minute trip, so I didn't get a chance to weigh in last Friday; and even though I tried to make good choices, it is tough when you are eating out every meal for almost an entire week.  (Kinda like a Disney Trip, only not nearly as much fun.)  So this Friday might get kinda ugly.  But I'm back on track starting today...
> 
> Anyway, here are the results from the past two weeks (just to make sure I didn't miss anybody last week.)



Aaron, I believe mine is incorrect. I reported my weight loss of 1 lb last week, so that brings me to 11.5 to lose by Halloween! OK...I won't do it, by I am going to try by hardest to! I have a ring to fit into by New Years! That's my goal!!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

DisneyObsession said:


> Pakey...So good to see you again!  The trip to Paris must have been amazing! Did you go to Disneyland Paris???   My DH says he wants to take me to every Disney around the world. We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it, when I see "Mr. Kotter" I immediately started singing the theme song of that show????  I  "Welcome Back Kotter" when I was in 8th grade and "Vinnie Barbarino" was so cute!!!! (OMG!  I just turned into a 13 yo again! LOL)



My cousins lived down the block from John Travolta's dad, So that got me an autographed photo.  It's signed John "Barbarino" Travolta.  I think it is in my attic !


----------



## lovealldisney

Good Morning Everyone,
Well in spite of not being able to work out I am down this week -1 lb! 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Put me down for a gain of 1 lb.  Eh! AF is here right now, so I'm hoping next week will show a marked improvement. I believe I was a samer a couple of days ago when I did my pre-weigh-day-check, so I'm hoping I'm just retaining water. 



DisneyGalUK said:


> Hey Peeps
> 
> Im -0.5lb - not as good as I'd hoped, but I did a lot of exercise this week (Blame Breaking Dawn - I was reading it while on the cross trainer!) so hopefully im retaining water or something like that?



I know! It was SO easy to work out when I was reading the Twilight series! I have kept on reading other books to keep myself on the workout equipment (I read the first book in the Stephanie Plum series and am now reading Pride & Prejudice.), and I've been riding the bike/walking the same amount of time, but I didn't even think about it when I was reading the Twilight books - such great reads! 



pixie dust 112 said:


> Morning all!  Happy Friday!  Welcome back Noni!
> 
> I am +.4 today.  Aunt Flo stopped by for a visit last night though, so I ok with it.  Hopefully I'll make up for it in next weeks weigh in!  Have a great weekend everyone!  We have our homecoming football game tonight.  It is supposed to get below freezing overnight and will probably be in the 40s during the game.  My DD is a senior this year and will get recognized with all the other marching band seniors.  She gets a flower.  Hopefully we get homebefore the flower freezes!   Glad the marching band wears gloves.  Not so nice when the temp is in the 80s, but great for tonight.  All of these senior year things make me very weepy!  I am sure to cry when they announce her name!
> 
> Sad note, this morning my DD(14) told me that her friend's dad died on Sunday.  The kids had the same classroom teacher every year in elementary school.  Incredible nice young man.  The dad had alot of health problems, but I certainly wasn't expecting to hear this news.



Sorry to hear about your DD's friend's dad! 

As I mentioned above I am blaming AF for my gain as well. 


We are going to a basketball game tonight. University of Illinois Assembly Hall is hosting a pre-season game for the Chicago Bulls vs. Utah Jazz! U of I has a former player on the Jazz you might have heard of if you pay attention to the NBA at all - Deron Williams! We used to go watch him play on the Fighting Illini when he was here! I'm so thrilled he's doing so well. He seems like SUCH a nice guy. Anyway, we're going to the game, which should be a lot of fun. And tomorrow my company is having a tailgate prior to the U of I football game, which we are also attending. Tonight I think we are eating at Atlanta Bread Company before the game, so I'm gonna check out what my healthy options are there before we go. And tomorrow's tailgate - well, that may have to be cheat day for me. I'll be careful, but not sure what my options will be. 

Hope everyone has a great weigh in and a great weekend!


----------



## mousehouselover

Well, I got rid of some of the weight I had re-gained but not all of it. ARGH......... I know I shouldn't be overly concerned about daily fluctuations but when it's such a large number I worry about losing ground. Especially since I have completely started over. Yep, I was back to my starting weight from when I joined this thread in Nov 06.......... 

I bought a WW cookbook at the thrift store the other day. I haven't had time to really look through it but I'm hoping I can find some good recipes in it. I've been pretty good about accounting for everything but I really crave variety some days. I've been getting a lot of Healthy Choice meals lately. I've gotten a few complete dinners that are 5-6 pts with a good amount of veggies and a fruit based dessert. 

I've got to run, I still need to pack and my counter part just called to let me know she's ill and left work so I need to go in early and cover the things she didn't get to.


----------



## UtahMama

Down 1.6!!!!

I did an experiment this week which I think I will continue. I ate _lots_ of fiber (especially yesterday  ) Everyday for breakfast I ate oatmeal with milled flax seed and what germ added  <<< fiber smilie, LOL! 

I do the wholer oat oatmeal sold in bulk at the health food store. Only because I like the whole oat kind. I'm betting one can just do the "Weight Control" pre-packaged oatmeal  

*Colon Blow:*
1/2 C. oatmeal in 1 C. boiling water. Add 1 T. milled flax seed and 1T. wheat germ. Sweeten with a handful of raisins or craisins and a little Splenda. (Hard for me not to add butter!!!!) 

I did increase my weights on most of my strength training and only did cardio only twice.  

Here's a saying that recently (finally) clicked/registered in my head:

"Keep doing what you're doing to keep getting what you're getting" 

In other words, if I want different numbers or results, I need to kick it up a notch!


----------



## LMO429

UtahMama said:


> Down 1.6!!!!
> 
> I did an experiment this week which I think I will continue. I ate _lots_ of fiber (especially yesterday  ) Everyday for breakfast I ate oatmeal with milled flax seed and what germ added  <<< fiber smilie, LOL!
> 
> I do the wholer oat oatmeal sold in bulk at the health food store. Only because I like the whole oat kind. I'm betting one can just do the "Weight Control" pre-packaged oatmeal
> 
> *Colon Blow:*
> 1/2 C. oatmeal in 1 C. boiling water. Add 1 T. milled flax seed and 1T. wheat germ. Sweeten with a handful of raisins or craisins and a little Splenda. (Hard for me not to add butter!!!!)
> 
> I did increase my weights on most of my strength training and only did cardio only twice.
> 
> Here's a saying that recently (finally) clicked/registered in my head:
> 
> "Keep doing what you're doing to keep getting what you're getting"
> 
> In other words, if I want different numbers or results, I need to kick it up a notch!



AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It really does go to show you...Doing WEIGHTS/STRENGTH EXERCISES CONSISTENTLY instead of just all cardio = RESULTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pakey

DisneyObsession said:


> Pakey...So good to see you again!  The trip to Paris must have been amazing! Did you go to Disneyland Paris???   My DH says he wants to take me to every Disney around the world. We'll see.



Of course we went to Disneyland Paris.  My DH was not all that thrilled but since he picked Paris (we rotate vacation selections) I told him we had to go.  It was the best part of the trip for me.  Paris was amazing but DLRP is my favorite park now.  We were there for two full days with VIP fastpasses so I managed to squeeze in everything I wanted to see.  

I'll post some pics of DLRP here when I get some time.  Work has been crazy since I got back so I haven't even looked at the pics we took.


----------



## DisneyObsession

DOWN 2!

Amazing what working out regularly and really watching what food goes in your mouth can do!!! I am on my way to fitting into that ring!!!! My goal is to have it resized at Christmas to wear it for New Years! 

WTG Wendy! Funny...I had oatmeal w/ flax seed for breakfast today!  Great minds think alike! I thought of Melinda as I used the flax seed...she was the one who recommended it originally! Maybe I'll have to pick up wheat germ my next shopping trip.

Pakey...I would love to see pics of DLP! Sounds wonderful!!!


----------



## HockeyKat

mousehouselover said:


> Thanks and congrats on the new job!
> 
> We're going to be about an hour west of you, just east of Greensboro.



Thanks!

Greensboro is about 45 min west of me.  So you are probably about 30 min away.   If you need to escape let me know and we could meet for coffee or something, maybe.


----------



## DisneyLaura

UtahMama said:


> Down 1.6!!!!
> 
> I did an experiment this week which I think I will continue. I ate _lots_ of fiber (especially yesterday  ) Everyday for breakfast I ate oatmeal with milled flax seed and what germ added  <<< fiber smilie, LOL!
> 
> I do the wholer oat oatmeal sold in bulk at the health food store. Only because I like the whole oat kind. I'm betting one can just do the "Weight Control" pre-packaged oatmeal
> 
> *Colon Blow:*
> 1/2 C. oatmeal in 1 C. boiling water. Add 1 T. milled flax seed and 1T. wheat germ. Sweeten with a handful of raisins or craisins and a little Splenda. (Hard for me not to add butter!!!!)
> 
> I did increase my weights on most of my strength training and only did cardio only twice.
> 
> Here's a saying that recently (finally) clicked/registered in my head:
> 
> "Keep doing what you're doing to keep getting what you're getting"
> 
> In other words, if I want different numbers or results, I need to kick it up a notch!



Wendy - I had to start taking Metamucil twice a day (because of some issues I have been having, sorry if that's TMI) and that does the same thing as your oatmeal at least for me.  Where do you purchase milled flax seed.  What brand of oatmeal do you use?  I might have to try that for breakfast.

Pakey - I would love to see pictures of Disneyland Paris too.  Welcome back again, it's so nice to be able to talk to you again.

Kat - Congrats on the new job.  

Can someone help me with some exercise pointers?  I'm sure my peeps can.  I am overweight a lot and do no kind of exercising.  I really want a ball for abdominal exercising because it hurts when I lay down on my back for sit-up crunches etc.  Has anyone used it and is there a lot to do with a ball?  Thanks for your in put.

Laura 
Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

DisneyLaura said:


> Can someone help me with some exercise pointers?  I'm sure my peeps can.  I am overweight a lot and do no kind of exercising.  I really want a ball for abdominal exercising because it hurts when I lay down on my back for sit-up crunches etc.  Has anyone used it and is there a lot to do with a ball?  Thanks for your in put.
> 
> Laura
> Have a great weekend everyone.



I lOVE my ball - I notice such a difference with my tummy after just one session. And it gives you great back support as well!! I have a couple of different ball workouts I do, but my favourite is the Core Secrets range (an all over body toning workout, but every move works the tummy) and its American so you shouldn't have any trouble getting it (unlike me, darn those international post costs!!!). I have noticed recently that the Turbo Jam range have brought out a ball workout, so I am planning to ask for that for Christmas!!

Core Secrets is no good for Cardio (which you will need to do a little of to burn fat, if you're not doing any already), but for whole body toning you can't beat it!!

Sorry, just editing to add I have realised I do have a ball workout that includes a cardio workout (and very sweaty it is to!!). It is by a British instructor though so not sure how easily you could get it - its called Roll off the Pounds by Lucy Knight.


----------



## LMO429

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> I lOVE my ball - I notice such a difference with my tummy after just one session. And it gives you great back support as well!! I have a couple of different ball workouts I do, but my favourite is the Core Secrets range (an all over body toning workout, but every move works the tummy) and its American so you shouldn't have any trouble getting it (unlike me, darn those international post costs!!!). I have noticed recently that the Turbo Jam range have brought out a ball workout, so I am planning to ask for that for Christmas!!
> 
> Core Secrets is no good for Cardio (which you will need to do a little of to burn fat, if you're not doing any already), but for whole body toning you can't beat it!!




I have the ball workouts for Turbo Jam, they are great!..I agree about Core Secrets you def need to add cardio to them, that is why i prefer jillian michaels its internal training Cardio/weights which is more effective


----------



## LMO429

also try the bender ball for abs (there is no cardio)


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

LMO429 said:


> I have the ball workouts for Turbo Jam, they are great!..I agree about Core Secrets you def need to add cardio to them, that is why i prefer jillian michaels its internal training Cardio/weights which is more effective



Oh good to know the Turbo Jam one is good - can't wait to get it!! Does it have any cardio??


----------



## Sparkie

By some miracle I am down 1 more pound.  Dont know what I'm doing.... but I'm liking it.


----------



## UtahMama

DisneyObsession said:


> DOWN 2!
> 
> Amazing what working out regularly and really watching what food goes in your mouth can do!!! I am on my way to fitting into that ring!!!! My goal is to have it resized at Christmas to wear it for New Years!
> 
> WTG Wendy! Funny...I had oatmeal w/ flax seed for breakfast today!  Great minds think alike! I thought of Melinda as I used the flax seed...she was the one who recommended it originally! Maybe I'll have to pick up wheat germ my next shopping trip.


Yay 2 pounds!!! You really are rocking the weight loss, mama! It _was_ Melinda who recommended milled flax seed originally. 

I REALLY need to listen more to the ones who are at goal  . 

I do know it must be milled for the benefits. If not, it goes out the same way it went in   I buy it already milled but hard core flax users grind their own with a coffee mill type devise. Wheat germ just kicks up the fiber a ton too. 

Yes! Great minds think alike!!!!

I KNOW you'll be wearing that stunning ring by your goal date. That was one beautiful ring!



DisneyLaura said:


> Wendy - I had to start taking Metamucil twice a day (because of some issues I have been having, sorry if that's TMI) and that does the same thing as your oatmeal at least for me.  Where do you purchase milled flax seed.  What brand of oatmeal do you use?  I might have to try that for breakfast.
> 
> .
> 
> Can someone help me with some exercise pointers?  I'm sure my peeps can.  I am overweight a lot and do no kind of exercising.  I really want a ball for abdominal exercising because it hurts when I lay down on my back for sit-up crunches etc.  Has anyone used it and is there a lot to do with a ball?  Thanks for your in put.
> 
> Laura
> Have a great weekend everyone.


I have issues too and need fiber with a ton of fluid. I've realized losing weight provokes lots of TMI stuff...Aunt flo and  to name just a couple. *Aaron* doesn't seem to mind and probably just skims when we talk about our mysterious lady stuff.  

I have a big exercise ball that I am very inept and clumsy with. You _can_ strengthen your core by simply using it at the computer instead of a chair. You can't slouch on the ball either. Just hold in your tummy and DIS! 



Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> I lOVE my ball - I notice such a difference with my tummy after just one session. And it gives you great back support as well!! I have a couple of different ball workouts I do, but my favourite is the Core Secrets range (an all over body toning workout, but every move works the tummy) and its American so you shouldn't have any trouble getting it (unlike me, darn those international post costs!!!). I have noticed recently that the Turbo Jam range have brought out a ball workout, so I am planning to ask for that for Christmas!!
> 
> Core Secrets is no good for Cardio (which you will need to do a little of to burn fat, if you're not doing any already), but for whole body toning you can't beat it!!
> 
> Sorry, just editing to add I have realised I do have a ball workout that includes a cardio workout (and very sweaty it is to!!). It is by a British instructor though so not sure how easily you could get it - its called Roll off the Pounds by Lucy Knight.



Cool! I love instant results too!



LMO429 said:


> also try the bender ball for abs (there is no cardio)



What is that? Is that the bean shaped ball-thing? 




Sparkie said:


> By some miracle I am down 1 more pound.  Dont know what I'm doing.... but I'm liking it.



WOOT! That's 3 pounds in 2 weeks for YOU!  Keep on going!!!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

I forgot to weigh-in this morning.   I will try harder to remember next week.  I know that I'm not going to come even close to my Halloween challange goal.  
Aaron-please remove my name if possible.  Thanks.




::Snow_White:: said:


> Thanks everyone! :






Pakey said:


> Hi everyone.





mousehouselover said:


> Another lurking peep chiming in.




*Welcome back ladies!!!* 



UtahMama said:


> Down 1.6!!!!





DisneyObsession said:


> DOWN 2!



*Great job to the both of you!!!*


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

_Guess What!!!!!!!!!_  

*I just booked our next Disney trip.*  *Maybe 5 minutes ago.*  

*We are staying at Pop Century for 13 nights/14 days.  I'm soooooo excited!  Now the trip feels real.   It's my graduation present to myself and I can't wait.*  

Just wanted to share with everyone!!!!


----------



## MA pigletfan

my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> _Guess What!!!!!!!!!_
> 
> *I just booked our next Disney trip.*  *Maybe 5 minutes ago.*
> 
> *We are staying at Pop Century for 13 nights/14 days.  I'm soooooo excited!  Now the trip feels real.   It's my graduation present to myself and I can't wait.*
> 
> Just wanted to share with everyone!!!!



That is awesome!! good for you! 

YAY to all the losers this week...i am starting to feel better so i am hoping to get a tame workout in at some point this weekend..just to get back into the groove! I made a nice healthy turkey meatloaf tonight with some sweet potatoes ( not super buttery and sugarish ( aka GOOD ...and green beans. It was good stuff!

TURBO JAM QUESTION FOR MISS LAUREN.......which dvd do you prefer..i just looked at some turbo jam videos online and they really look like something i would enjoy and get alot of benefit from ( the punching and sideways  motions..)..I think the one i viewed was Kickin coreTurbo Jam Ball workout..but there seem to be so many of them!


----------



## dwheatl

Up 1.4 Nothing to see here. Just keep moving please::cop: (you get it? My weight is like a train wreck). I just don't know what to do to get the fire started. I know what I should be doing, and I'll do it for a good part of the day, but then I'll either a) eat emotionally, or b) give in to something around (today it was a colleague going to Wendy's just before I had to break some bad news to my grade level team). Someone said I need to have a goal as inspiring as a wedding or special occasion. I do want to go to Paris this summer, but with the way things have been with DH for the last couple of years, I'm afraid to look forward to anything for fear it won't pan out. I just need to commit like I did when I first lost my weight; no excuses, no embarrassment for needing to start over, and no self-pity.



pixie dust 112 said:


> My DD is a senior this year and will get recognized with all the other marching band seniors.  She gets a flower.  Hopefully we get homebefore the flower freezes!   Glad the marching band wears gloves.  Not so nice when the temp is in the 80s, but great for tonight.  All of these senior year things make me very weepy!  I am sure to cry when they announce her name!
> 
> Sad note, this morning my DD(14) told me that her friend's dad died on Sunday.  The kids had the same classroom teacher every year in elementary school.  Incredible nice young man.  The dad had alot of health problems, but I certainly wasn't expecting to hear this news.



Congrats to your darling girl. I was weepy like that last year. The worst was the Mass for the school feast day. I saw many of my old teachers (now they really are old), and I thought of myself at that age, and realized how grown up my DD is. 

Sorry to hear about the friend's dad. We really do have to make the most of life, because we just have no idea what's coming.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Hi Peeps

Well the miracle has finally come upon us . . . I have actually lost *-1lb!!! *Woo hoo!!!!!!! I hadn't weighed myself for a couple of weeks as I was getting really down about the scales never shifting.  I had a few VERY naughty days, but a few very good days and always kept my execise up, and whadda you know?!  

Just 3 pounds more to go to get to target! Hope they come off a bit quicker!  

I went "retro" this week and got my step reebok out of the loft and did the Cher and Karen Voight step workouts! So good! Had forgotton how much I love step! My thighs were killing me! Much as I love doing my turbo jams, step is so much better for the thighs!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

MA pigletfan said:


> That is awesome!! good for you!
> 
> 
> TURBO JAM QUESTION FOR MISS LAUREN.......which dvd do you prefer..i just looked at some turbo jam videos online and they really look like something i would enjoy and get alot of benefit from ( the punching and sideways  motions..)..I think the one i viewed was Kickin coreTurbo Jam Ball workout..but there seem to be so many of them!



Cardio Party is really good for burning calories (and shaping the upper body because of all the punching!). Booty Sculpt + abs and Turbo Sculpt are great for toning. I also love Fat Burner which is only 30 minutes, but is really fast - man do you feel those calories go!!!


----------



## LMO429

MA pigletfan said:


> That is awesome!! good for you!
> 
> YAY to all the losers this week...i am starting to feel better so i am hoping to get a tame workout in at some point this weekend..just to get back into the groove! I made a nice healthy turkey meatloaf tonight with some sweet potatoes ( not super buttery and sugarish ( aka GOOD ...and green beans. It was good stuff!
> 
> TURBO JAM QUESTION FOR MISS LAUREN.......which dvd do you prefer..i just looked at some turbo jam videos online and they really look like something i would enjoy and get alot of benefit from ( the punching and sideways  motions..)..I think the one i viewed was Kickin coreTurbo Jam Ball workout..but there seem to be so many of them!



Here is the Order I love the Turbo Jams so it helps you decide which ones to buy
Cardio Party 3
Lower Body Jam (fabulous lower body workout with bands, you really feel it)
Punch Kick n Jam
Kickin Core
I like the 2 Turbo Jam Live Workouts called Cardio Party Remix/Booty Sculpt (they are only 30 minutes each when you are short on time)


----------



## LMO429

UtahMama said:


> Yay 2 pounds!!! You really are rocking the weight loss, mama! It _was_ Melinda who recommended milled flax seed originally.
> 
> I REALLY need to listen more to the ones who are at goal  .
> 
> I do know it must be milled for the benefits. If not, it goes out the same way it went in   I buy it already milled but hard core flax users grind their own with a coffee mill type devise. Wheat germ just kicks up the fiber a ton too.
> 
> Yes! Great minds think alike!!!!
> 
> I KNOW you'll be wearing that stunning ring by your goal date. That was one beautiful ring!
> 
> 
> I have issues too and need fiber with a ton of fluid. I've realized losing weight provokes lots of TMI stuff...Aunt flo and  to name just a couple. *Aaron* doesn't seem to mind and probably just skims when we talk about our mysterious lady stuff.
> 
> I have a big exercise ball that I am very inept and clumsy with. You _can_ strengthen your core by simply using it at the computer instead of a chair. You can't slouch on the ball either. Just hold in your tummy and DIS!
> 
> 
> 
> Cool! I love instant results too!
> 
> 
> 
> What is that? Is that the bean shaped ball-thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOOT! That's 3 pounds in 2 weeks for YOU!  Keep on going!!!




Here is the link to the bender ball
http://www.benderball.com/

It comes with 3 quick 5 minute exercises for your abs, I only did it a couple of times but I know DISNEYLAURA was looking for a ab exercises where you did not have to lye on the floor to do crunches. this has a ball but its not those huge balls you see in most typical gyms. I can not exactly "rave" about the bender ball I like it but I do not love it however I do not mind doing crunches on the floor so maybe I would like this product better if that was an issue with me.


----------



## punkin413

hey, guys!  i've been MIA.......again!  sorry!

i didn't post weigh-in info because i'm a samer again.  i feel like i've hit a wall.  no matter what it just seems like i can't get below 135.  i wanted to get to 125 by christmas but i just don't see that happening.  i've read before that your body is "programmed" to weigh a certain amount and unless you overdo it, it pretty much won't go under that amount.  i don't want to overdo it.  i want to be healthy.  plus i know that if i overdo it, i'll only gain it back.  i guess i should just concentrate on firming what i have instead of losing more???  i'm so frustrated!

on a completely unrelated subject........

 GO 'DORES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   (by the way, i know that's a pirate but it kinda reminds of a commodore!   )

my vanderbilt commodores are playing georgia today.  BIG game for me since i live 20 minutes from UGA.  i'm expecting vandy to lose, but i'm hoping they won't!  they've done really well this year and i'm super proud of them, but georgia is a good team this year.  keep your fingers crossed for my boys!!!!  (unless you're a bulldog fan.  )


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Hi Peeps
> 
> Well the miracle has finally come upon us . . . I have actually lost *-1lb!!! *Woo hoo!!!!!!! I hadn't weighed myself for a couple of weeks as I was getting really down about the scales never shifting.  I had a few VERY naughty days, but a few very good days and always kept my execise up, and whadda you know?!
> 
> Just 3 pounds more to go to get to target! Hope they come off a bit quicker!
> 
> I went "retro" this week and got my step reebok out of the loft and did the *Cher and Karen Voight step workouts*! So good! Had forgotton how much I love step! My thighs were killing me! Much as I love doing my turbo jams, step is so much better for the thighs!



 I have the Cher Step Workout video! It is so 80's but its excellent - can get quite hard going at times (but then again, Im no cher!)


----------



## DisneyGalUK

punkin413 said:


> hey, guys!  i've been MIA.......again!  sorry!
> 
> i didn't post weigh-in info because i'm a samer again.  i feel like i've hit a wall.  no matter what it just seems like i can't get below 135.  i wanted to get to 125 by christmas but i just don't see that happening.  i've read before that your body is "programmed" to weigh a certain amount and unless you overdo it, it pretty much won't go under that amount.  i don't want to overdo it.  i want to be healthy.  plus i know that if i overdo it, i'll only gain it back.  i guess i should just concentrate on firming what i have instead of losing more???  i'm so frustrated!
> 
> on a completely unrelated subject........
> 
> GO 'DORES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   (by the way, i know that's a pirate but it kinda reminds of a commodore!   )
> 
> my vanderbilt commodores are playing georgia today.  BIG game for me since i live 20 minutes from UGA.  i'm expecting vandy to lose, but i'm hoping they won't!  they've done really well this year and i'm super proud of them, but georgia is a good team this year.  keep your fingers crossed for my boys!!!!  (unless you're a bulldog fan.  )



I know the feeling when you 'stop' at a certain weight, even if thats not the weight you want! My old WW leader stood by the fact that your body 'knew' it was at its perfect weight and stopped - Not that thats any comfort! I understand, its very frustrating but you dont want to overdo it!

Oh, and Go Commodores! (Psst, I have no idea who they are or what sport they play  but Im nothing if not supportive! )

Have a great day everyone


----------



## punkin413

DisneyGalUK said:


> I know the feeling when you 'stop' at a certain weight, even if thats not the weight you want! My old WW leader stood by the fact that your body 'knew' it was at its perfect weight and stopped - Not that thats any comfort! I understand, its very frustrating but you dont want to overdo it!
> 
> Oh, and Go Commodores! (Psst, I have no idea who they are or what sport they play  but Im nothing if not supportive! )
> 
> Have a great day everyone






thanks!  glad to know i'm not just going crazy when i think my body just "knows" to stall out!

and thanks for the cheering!  they play american football - vanderbilt is a college in nashville, tennessee.  i grew up in nashville and was raised in a "vandy" household.   now i live in georgia 20 minutes away from the university of georgia, which is who they play today.  because i live so close to univ. of georgia, i get a lot of flack for not being a bulldog fan!  so this is a big game for me.     vanderbilt is not known for football.  they are better at other sports - namely basketball.  but football is one of my favorite sports to watch (other than soccer) so i get into it!  and vanderbilt has done REALLY well this year, so i'm really excited about this game!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

punkin413 said:


> hey, guys!  i've been MIA.......again!  sorry!
> 
> i didn't post weigh-in info because i'm a samer again.  i feel like i've hit a wall.  no matter what it just seems like i can't get below 135.  i wanted to get to 125 by christmas but i just don't see that happening.  i've read before that your body is "programmed" to weigh a certain amount and unless you overdo it, it pretty much won't go under that amount.  i don't want to overdo it.  i want to be healthy.  plus i know that if i overdo it, i'll only gain it back.  i guess i should just concentrate on firming what i have instead of losing more???  i'm so frustrated!
> 
> 
> )



I know exactly how you feel. I have been trying to get back to my pre-vacation weight since JUNE!! I am so frustrated, fed-up and bored of it all!! I have finally lost a pound today, but thats the first time in about 4 or 5 weeks. I was getting so upset getting on the scales each Friday because I had been saintly with my exercising and eating! I eventually took a couple of weeks off weighing myself and just tried to be semi-sensible with diet and exercise without over doing it, and it seems to have paid off a bit! I wonder if sometimes it helps to lighten up on the strictness a little bit, then when you start again properly your body notices the difference and starts responding better again? Thats what I put today's pound down to anyway. That and a lot of praying!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilstint

Hi All 
Sorry I forgot to post yesterday - I did not do very well for my first week.  I gained 1.6 pounds   I'm not sure how to account for this because I know I ate less and healthier then I have been. Not a very encouraging start to my diet.

I  figure the gain could be one of two things. Either I was "on the up" (as my mom and I call it) when I started my diet.  Meaning that I was about to gain even more then 1.6 pounds -because of all of my previous overeating- and all the dieting did was manage to rein in my weight gain a little... (I hope that makes just a little sense). 
- or- 
possibly the gain is b/c I finally quit nursing DS16m (Wesley) about a week before I started the diet and my body is adjusting to that.   

So anyway- I am not giving up and I am going to try harder next week and take the good suggestions I got here not to fast.   

Also I have a couple questions about how you peeps work- I've seen WI_DisneyFan's chart but I'm not sure I get it.  Are the goal loss numbers your ultimate weight loss goals?  Or just for a specified time period?  And how might one get onto this chart?  Surely not by gaining almost 2 pounds on her first week dieting!


----------



## Pakey

Hi all.  Just got to say that one day back with my old peeps (and some new ones I see are here) and I'm already back in the groove on my diet.  I did very well yesterday, the cookie monster attack didn't hit.  I just had grilled chicken and broccoli last night.  Now I have to get back to exercising which is so hard for me because my white counts continue to stay low and I don't have energy still.  But I know I won't lose it if I don't work at it.

I weighed yesterday  morning and I gained 7 lbs since leaving the peeps, most of that in Paris.  Why do I think it's okay to drink soda on vacation when I never have it at home. So my goal is now 10 lbs and it irritates me that I was almost there.  Maybe I could blame it on my hair growing back--that has to be 5 pounds of it right??????

And I'm going back on the flax seed too (thanks Melinda) even though I absolutely hate it.  If Wendy can do it, so can I.


----------



## MA pigletfan

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Cardio Party is really good for burning calories (and shaping the upper body because of all the punching!). Booty Sculpt + abs and Turbo Sculpt are great for toning. I also love Fat Burner which is only 30 minutes, but is really fast - man do you feel those calories go!!!





LMO429 said:


> Here is the Order I love the Turbo Jams so it helps you decide which ones to buy
> Cardio Party 3
> Lower Body Jam (fabulous lower body workout with bands, you really feel it)
> Punch Kick n Jam
> Kickin Core
> I like the 2 Turbo Jam Live Workouts called Cardio Party Remix/Booty Sculpt (they are only 30 minutes each when you are short on time)



thanks for the advice ladies!!!
i think i am going to try and find the punch kick and jam..it seems the most like the tae boe workouts i used to use and LOVED...fun fun fun! Did you order yours online?

--continuing to feel better..i bought a bunch of stuff to make nice healthy dinners all week..yay! Sans tonight though, our friend from NYC is coming up and we will have some yummy italian food i believe..THEN its on the wagon with all dinners!


----------



## natsiswdw

Hey all, sorry life got the best of me so I didn't have time to even log on yesterday but I am here!!!!  Went to Cheesecake Factory last night and did very well.  I ordered there Weight Management Grilled Chicken.  It was really good! I do think they need to change the name though.  I also tried there low carb cheesecake made with splenda.  It was actually quite tasty!!! 

For today I am going to say I am SAMER

I hope everyone has a wonderful Saturday night!!!  I know I will find myself on here later tonight after dinner!!!


----------



## UtahMama

my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> _Guess What!!!!!!!!!_
> 
> *I just booked our next Disney trip.*  *Maybe 5 minutes ago.*


Yayyy! Planning is almost as fun as the vacation itself!  
I loved POP!



dwheatl said:


> Up 1.4 Nothing to see here. Just keep moving please::cop: (you get it? My weight is like a train wreck). I just don't know what to do to get the fire started. I know what I should be doing, and I'll do it for a good part of the day, but then I'll either a) eat emotionally, or b) give in to something around (today it was a colleague going to Wendy's just before I had to break some bad news to my grade level team). Someone said I need to have a goal as inspiring as a wedding or special occasion. I do want to go to Paris this summer, but with the way things have been with DH for the last couple of years, I'm afraid to look forward to anything for fear it won't pan out. I just need to commit like I did when I first lost my weight; no excuses, no embarrassment for needing to start over, and no self-pity.


I LOVE that you didn't make excuses  I can only co-miserate since I 've sooo been there...as have most of us!

I don't have any event goals to speak of, but I bought a pair of jeans a size too small that I've become obsessed with getting into. My goal for those jeans is to have them on and zipped by Thanksgiving. 

Just plan ahead for fast food places I guess. Usually there's _something_ you can get that would cause you to go off the wagon. 



Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Hi Peeps
> 
> Well the miracle has finally come upon us . . . I have actually lost *-1lb!!! *Woo hoo!!!!!!! I hadn't weighed myself for a couple of weeks as I was getting really down about the scales never shifting.  I had a few VERY naughty days, but a few very good days and always kept my execise up, and whadda you know?!
> 
> Just 3 pounds more to go to get to target! Hope they come off a bit quicker!


YAY!!!! That's so awesome!!!! 
3 more to go! WOOT!  


LMO429 said:


> Here is the link to the bender ball
> http://www.benderball.com/


Thanks for the link!

I _love_ the gals in the video, "I love my abs"! and, "My husband can't keep his hands off of me!"  




lilstint said:


> Hi All
> Sorry I forgot to post yesterday - I did not do very well for my first week.  I gained 1.6 pounds   I'm not sure how to account for this because I know I ate less and healthier then I have been. Not a very encouraging start to my diet.
> 
> I  figure the gain could be one of two things. Either I was "on the up" (as my mom and I call it) when I started my diet.  Meaning that I was about to gain even more then 1.6 pounds -because of all of my previous overeating- and all the dieting did was manage to rein in my weight gain a little... (I hope that makes just a little sense).
> - or-
> possibly the gain is b/c I finally quit nursing DS16m (Wesley) about a week before I started the diet and my body is adjusting to that.
> 
> So anyway- I am not giving up and I am going to try harder next week and take the good suggestions I got here not to fast.
> 
> Also I have a couple questions about how you peeps work- I've seen WI_DisneyFan's chart but I'm not sure I get it.  Are the goal loss numbers your ultimate weight loss goals?  Or just for a specified time period?  And how might one get onto this chart?  Surely not by gaining almost 2 pounds on her first week dieting!


OK!
WI_DisneyFan  (the "thread papa") sponsors the mini goals for us. 
The current one will end the week before Halloween (I think)..and we'll pretty much start up a new goal to end in about 6-8 ish weeks (???)
SO, get on that goal action!

It used to not help me at all to do the mini-goals. In fact, I remember sabotaging myself somewhat. My head was not in the game!!! But now I LOVE them. I only do like 5 pounds because I'm a frequent "samer" or marginal loser.   

As for weekly weigh-ins, we weigh on Fridays and post our losses, gains, etc. (see first post of this thread for details)

I have started a new "spread sheet" (graph paper notebook  ) to record our numbers. 

Also, remember to take your measurements. This really helps if you ever feel like you're busting-your-bum with "no" results! 

Awww, I remember gaining a bit when I weened my babies too! 



Pakey said:


> Hi all.  Just got to say that one day back with my old peeps (and some new ones I see are here) and I'm already back in the groove on my diet.  I did very well yesterday, the cookie monster attack didn't hit.  I just had grilled chicken and broccoli last night.  Now I have to get back to exercising which is so hard for me because my white counts continue to stay low and I don't have energy still.  But I know I won't lose it if I don't work at it.
> 
> I weighed yesterday  morning and I gained 7 lbs since leaving the peeps, most of that in Paris.  Why do I think it's okay to drink soda on vacation when I never have it at home. So my goal is now 10 lbs and it irritates me that I was almost there.  Maybe I could blame it on my hair growing back--that has to be 5 pounds of it right??????
> 
> And I'm going back on the flax seed too (thanks Melinda) even though I absolutely hate it.  *If Wendy can do it, so can I.*


 
Heh, that's true! I'm the biggest diet-doofus EVER!

I wouldn't mind gaining 7 pounds from Paris eatin'!  

And, YES, at least 5 of that is your hair growing back  

(So glad you're back!)


----------



## UtahMama

Well, Heck!

It's been 4 hours since that last post and I'm bored!!!

I cut up a pineapple for my dinner  My teeth are squeaky now.

My family fixed themselves cold cereal for "dinner"....ACK! (Mother of the Year!)


----------



## DisneyGalUK

punkin413 said:


> thanks!  glad to know i'm not just going crazy when i think my body just "knows" to stall out!
> 
> and thanks for the cheering!  they play american football - vanderbilt is a college in nashville, tennessee.  i grew up in nashville and was raised in a "vandy" household.   now i live in georgia 20 minutes away from the university of georgia, which is who they play today.  because i live so close to univ. of georgia, i get a lot of flack for not being a bulldog fan!  so this is a big game for me.     vanderbilt is not known for football.  they are better at other sports - namely basketball.  but football is one of my favorite sports to watch (other than soccer) so i get into it!  and vanderbilt has done REALLY well this year, so i'm really excited about this game!



Ah, it makes more sense to me now!
DH is a HUGE American Football fan - in fact next Sunday he is going to London for the day to watch the NFL match thats happening there - New Orleans Saints against...someone! He is really looking forward to it!




Pakey said:


> Hi all.  Just got to say that one day back with my old peeps (and some new ones I see are here) and I'm already back in the groove on my diet.  I did very well yesterday, the cookie monster attack didn't hit.  I just had grilled chicken and broccoli last night.  Now I have to get back to exercising which is so hard for me because my white counts continue to stay low and I don't have energy still.  But I know I won't lose it if I don't work at it.
> 
> I weighed yesterday  morning and I gained 7 lbs since leaving the peeps, most of that in Paris.  Why do I think it's okay to drink soda on vacation when I never have it at home. So my goal is now 10 lbs and it irritates me that I was almost there.  Maybe I could blame it on my hair growing back--that has to be 5 pounds of it right??????
> 
> And I'm going back on the flax seed too (thanks Melinda) even though I absolutely hate it.  If Wendy can do it, so can I.



Yay - Peep Power! 5lbs is definitely your hair growing back!  



UtahMama said:


>


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Good morning! I'm going out today so I'll have to try extra hard to look for something healthy while we're eating out. I'll probably go for a salad.

Oh! Have any of you gone to www.fitsugar.com?
It's a really cool website and they post about 4 times a day about all different types of fitness and healthy things. One of the girls on DIS showed it to me.

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## LMO429

Have any peeps stayed at Saratoga Springs Resort (Dawn I think you did) I had a quick question, How far is the walk to DTD?  

We usually always stay at the beach club on our yearly visits and we will be staying at the beach club May 14th for a week.  But we are considering spending one night at Saratoga Springs Resort the night before our cruise to go to Downtown Disney. It seems when we stay at the one of the EPCOT resort we never make it to downtown disney because if we need nightlife it rights across the street on the boardwalk.

anyway we were thinking of making it a shopping/leisurely day the day before the cruise and instead of staying in port canaveral I thought staying at SSR would be a good idea... is the walk similiar to let's say from the beach club to EPCOT or is the walk more like the beach club to Hollywood Studios.  Either way we do not mind walking, we are new yorkers after all and we walk everywhere  but I just wanted to be sure before we booked how close it was

TIA!


----------



## punkin413

DisneyGalUK said:


> Ah, it makes more sense to me now!
> DH is a HUGE American Football fan - in fact next Sunday he is going to London for the day to watch the NFL match thats happening there - New Orleans Saints against...someone! He is really looking forward to it!



tell your DH to have fun!  sounds like a good time.  vanderbilt lost yesterday.     but they played a really good game and i'm proud of them for hanging in there!



LMO429 said:


> Have any peeps stayed at Saratoga Springs Resort (Dawn I think you did) I had a quick question, How far is the walk to DTD?
> 
> We usually always stay at the beach club on our yearly visits and we will be staying at the beach club May 14th for a week.  But we are considering spending one night at Saratoga Springs Resort the night before our cruise to go to Downtown Disney. It seems when we stay at the one of the EPCOT resort we never make it to downtown disney because if we need nightlife it rights across the street on the boardwalk.
> 
> anyway we were thinking of making it a shopping/leisurely day the day before the cruise and instead of staying in port canaveral I thought staying at SSR would be a good idea... is the walk similiar to let's say from the beach club to EPCOT or is the walk more like the beach club to Hollywood Studios.  Either way we do not mind walking, we are new yorkers after all and we walk everywhere  but I just wanted to be sure before we booked how close it was
> 
> TIA!



yep, i did.  we LOVED it.  be sure to request a room in congress park if your main concern is walking to DTD.  i had requested that and when we checked in, they were gonna give us the carousel (at the opposite end!) and i asked if they had anything in congress park.  she said it wasn't ready yet and we'd have to wait, but that was fine with us because we were going to AK that day anyway.  we ended up with a room in congress park on the far end closest to DTD marketplace - it was great!  it was literally 10 minutes to DTD.  i would compare it to a walk from the boardwalk to epcot.  the beach club is a little bit closer i think.  i've never walked from the beach club to DHS, so i don't know about that.  you just take a little trail through some trees (it's clearly marked) and then you take a right when you reach the main street, go over a bridge and you're there!  they also have boats from SSR to DTD.  we did that one day and it took a lot longer, although the boat ride was nice.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

LMO429 said:


> Have any peeps stayed at Saratoga Springs Resort (Dawn I think you did) I had a quick question, How far is the walk to DTD?
> 
> We usually always stay at the beach club on our yearly visits and we will be staying at the beach club May 14th for a week.  But we are considering spending one night at Saratoga Springs Resort the night before our cruise to go to Downtown Disney. It seems when we stay at the one of the EPCOT resort we never make it to downtown disney because if we need nightlife it rights across the street on the boardwalk.
> 
> anyway we were thinking of making it a shopping/leisurely day the day before the cruise and instead of staying in port canaveral I thought staying at SSR would be a good idea... is the walk similiar to let's say from the beach club to EPCOT or is the walk more like the beach club to Hollywood Studios.  Either way we do not mind walking, we are new yorkers after all and we walk everywhere  but I just wanted to be sure before we booked how close it was
> 
> TIA!



Yeah, we have stayed there in Congress Park a couple of times. That is one of our home resorts! We love it. We are thinking of staying there for Christmas next year. I would say the walk is maybe a little longer than the walk from Beach Club to Epcot, but not as long as the walk from Boardwalk to Hollywood Studios. I hope that's helpful.  


We had a lot of fun yesterday at the tailgate and football game!  And the Illini won - 55 to 13!  I'm sure I did some damage, but the good news is I have time to correct it before weigh in day, so that's my plan. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## dwheatl

Hi peeps. I went to the dr. yesterday for some lab tests and my flu shot. Most of my bloodwork came back great, but my bad cholesterol was a little high. I'm recommitting today. DH and I had a great talk last night on the way home from a wedding (you don't need to know about the tiramisu . He and I both need to lose 20-30 lbs., so we're going to do it together. 

I am going to get on the bike now. I have some frustration to burn off. I am in a tiff with my diocese (you can look on the GLBT  thread if you want to see what that's about). I'm not going to let the frustration make me eat.

Pakey, I'm with you. At one point, I had lost 14 lbs. on this thread, with 6 left to go. Now I have 20 to lose. Oh well, my time machine is broken  , so I'll just have to take it from here.


----------



## HockeyKat

Danielle, I am with both of you.  At one point I had lost 59 lbs with 10-15 to go... now I have about 25-30 to lose.   Sigh.


----------



## DisneyLaura

my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> _Guess What!!!!!!!!!_
> 
> *I just booked our next Disney trip.*  *Maybe 5 minutes ago.*
> 
> *We are staying at Pop Century for 13 nights/14 days.  I'm soooooo excited!  Now the trip feels real.   It's my graduation present to myself and I can't wait.*
> 
> Just wanted to share with everyone!!!!



Yeah.  In a couple of weeks I'm finally booking our trip too.  



Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> I went "retro" this week and got my step reebok out of the loft and did the Cher and Karen Voight step workouts! So good! Had forgotton how much I love step! My thighs were killing me! Much as I love doing my turbo jams, step is so much better for the thighs!



I have that Cher one too.  Now I just need to find my step. 



lilstint said:


> Hi All
> Sorry I forgot to post yesterday - I did not do very well for my first week.  I gained 1.6 pounds   I'm not sure how to account for this because I know I ate less and healthier then I have been. Not a very encouraging start to my diet.
> 
> I  figure the gain could be one of two things. Either I was "on the up" (as my mom and I call it) when I started my diet.  Meaning that I was about to gain even more then 1.6 pounds -because of all of my previous overeating- and all the dieting did was manage to rein in my weight gain a little... (I hope that makes just a little sense).
> - or-
> possibly the gain is b/c I finally quit nursing DS16m (Wesley) about a week before I started the diet and my body is adjusting to that.



I think it might a little bit of everything.  Don't worry it will "catch up"



UtahMama said:


>



 

Hi guys just checking in and saying hi to all my peeps


----------



## lilstint

LMO429 said:


> Have any peeps stayed at Saratoga Springs Resort (Dawn I think you did) I had a quick question, How far is the walk to DTD?
> 
> We usually always stay at the beach club on our yearly visits and we will be staying at the beach club May 14th for a week.  But we are considering spending one night at Saratoga Springs Resort the night before our cruise to go to Downtown Disney. It seems when we stay at the one of the EPCOT resort we never make it to downtown disney because if we need nightlife it rights across the street on the boardwalk.
> 
> anyway we were thinking of making it a shopping/leisurely day the day before the cruise and instead of staying in port canaveral I thought staying at SSR would be a good idea... is the walk similiar to let's say from the beach club to EPCOT or is the walk more like the beach club to Hollywood Studios.  Either way we do not mind walking, we are new yorkers after all and we walk everywhere  but I just wanted to be sure before we booked how close it was
> 
> TIA!



SSR is our home resort too.  The Congress Park area could be between a 5-15min walk to DTD depending on where in Congress Park your unit is.  
IMHO the Congress Park area of SSR has two advantages- 

First, almost every single unit has a nice water view from the balcony.  Our room looked directly at Fultons Crab House the last time we stayed there, which is all illuminated at night with a million little lights and is so pretty.  

The second advantage is, as you mentioned, a close walk to DTD,  which is great especially when you are on the DDP b/c of the restaurants at DTD but also because if you want to eat at another resort you can walk over and take a bus directly there, thus being saved the "trains, plains and automobiles"  resort to resort hike.   

That being said - be prepared that Congress park is pretty far from the main pool.... Some people actually take the bus there! So you have to be carful not to forget your book in the room!

Did you ever consider staying at OKW?  It is actually our favorite DVC resort and is a short ferry ride to and from DTD.


----------



## dwheatl

HockeyKat said:


> Danielle, I am with both of you.  At one point I had lost 59 lbs with 10-15 to go... now I have about 25-30 to lose.   Sigh.



 Well, at least we know what works, right? Now we just have to do it.


----------



## UtahMama

I KNOW! (agreeing with everyone)

It's so funny to me that when I stray form here, I gain!

I swear I basically weight the same, within 10-15 pounds of day ONE.  

BUT! I'm wayyyy more healthy.

I can't believe what wonderful bonds are totally formed amongst us. 
THIS dieting stuff is HARD!!!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Back from my day out. I went to see The Lion King broadway musical on tour. It was fantastic! Highly, highly reccomend seeing it!

Anyways I did end up getting a salad and right now fixing some alfredo pasta stuff and green. I had a very good day!


----------



## LMO429

::Snow_White:: said:


> Back from my day out. I went to see The Lion King broadway musical on tour. It was fantastic! Highly, highly reccomend seeing it!
> 
> Anyways I did end up getting a salad and right now fixing some alfredo pasta stuff and green. I had a very good day!



I see your a Harry Potter Fan.  My girlfriend's sister just wrote this book about Harry Potter it is being released nov 4 and has a foreword by jk rowling herself.

http://www.amazon.com/Harry-History-Wizard-Inside-Phenomenon/dp/1416554955


----------



## dwheatl

UtahMama said:


> BUT! I'm wayyyy more healthy.
> 
> I can't believe what wonderful bonds are totally formed amongst us.
> THIS dieting stuff is HARD!!!



Good point. I am healthier than when I started.  And I love our bond too. No judging, just loving!



::Snow_White:: said:


> Back from my day out. I went to see The Lion King broadway musical on tour. It was fantastic! Highly, highly reccomend seeing it!
> 
> Anyways I did end up getting a salad and right now fixing some alfredo pasta stuff and green. I had a very good day!


  I'm so jealous (about the show; I had a salad out today, too). We had Costco spinach ravioli w/ marinara sauce. 245 calories for a cup of ravioli and 1/2 c. of sauce. Yum!



LMO429 said:


> I see your a Harry Potter Fan.  My girlfriend's sister just wrote this book about Harry Potter it is being released nov 4 and has a foreword by jk rowling herself.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Harry-History-Wizard-Inside-Phenomenon/dp/1416554955


 Very cool!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Yep. I had some alfredo pasta which was pretty good and strawberry yogurt. Gotta save those pink lids, since we turn them in at school. 



LMO429 said:


> I see your a Harry Potter Fan.  My girlfriend's sister just wrote this book about Harry Potter it is being released nov 4 and has a foreword by jk rowling herself.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Harry-History-Wizard-Inside-Phenomenon/dp/1416554955



I know! That is so cool, I always listen to her on pottercast! I heard about it when I was listening a few weeks ago, I plan on getting it.


----------



## DisneyObsession

Pakey said:


> Hi all.  Just got to say that one day back with my old peeps (and some new ones I see are here) and I'm already back in the groove on my diet.  I did very well yesterday, the cookie monster attack didn't hit.  I just had grilled chicken and broccoli last night.  Now I have to get back to exercising which is so hard for me because my white counts continue to stay low and I don't have energy still.  But I know I won't lose it if I don't work at it.
> 
> And I'm going back on the flax seed too (thanks Melinda) even though I absolutely hate it.  If Wendy can do it, so can I.



Seems like being here keeps me more honest with my food than not being here.  Glad you're back! BTW...I have been having oatmeal with flax seed for breakfast.....I think it is working!!




UtahMama said:


> Well, Heck!
> 
> It's been 4 hours since that last post and I'm bored!!!
> 
> I cut up a pineapple for my dinner  My teeth are squeaky now.
> 
> My family fixed themselves cold cereal for "dinner"....ACK! (Mother of the Year!)



Cold Cereal nights were my kids favorite nights!  Nothing wrong with that!



UtahMama said:


> I KNOW! (agreeing with everyone)
> 
> It's so funny to me that when I stray form here, I gain!
> 
> I swear I basically weight the same, within 10-15 pounds of day ONE.
> 
> BUT! I'm wayyyy more healthy.
> 
> I can't believe what wonderful bonds are totally formed amongst us.
> THIS dieting stuff is HARD!!!



I have to admit I have gained, lost, gained, lost.... since joining here, but the friendships I have developed were worth every pound!  Sometimes I don't know what I would do if I couldn't meet you guys here! I even had my first DIS meet with Lynda & Josh which was very exciting to me! 
 I hope more meets can happen in the future!


----------



## DisneyLaura

UtahMama said:


> I can't believe what wonderful bonds are totally formed amongst us.
> THIS dieting stuff is HARD!!!



I totally agree.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

DisneyObsession said:


> Seems like being here keeps me more honest with my food than not being here.  Glad you're back! BTW...I have been having oatmeal with flax seed for breakfast.....I think it is working!!
> 
> 
> I have to admit I have gained, lost, gained, lost.... since joining here, but the friendships I have developed were worth every pound!  Sometimes I don't know what I would do if I couldn't meet you guys here! I even had my first DIS meet with Lynda & Josh which was very exciting to me!
> I hope more meets can happen in the future!



I think I'm gonna have to start having oatmeal with flax seed again. It's starting to get chilly, and I think I need a change from my Fiber One for a bit.  

The friendships formed here are amazing to me!  I mean, look at how long some of us have been friends now. And without this group, I don't know if I would have been able to make the progress I have made. There's something about sharing the successes and non-successes with such a great group of people who share in your struggles and your interests. Thanks Peeps!!!  And we very much enjoyed meeting you too Gayle!!! (Did I spell that right?) I hope we get a chance to meet up again in the future.


----------



## Pakey

Thanks to all of you I'm sitting here convincing myself that the banana I am eating is just as tasty as the doughnuts my staff is currently grazing on.  You guys are the best.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Pakey said:


> Thanks to all of you I'm sitting here convincing myself that the banana I am eating is just as tasty as the doughnuts my staff is currently grazing on.  You guys are the best.



It is!!! I have a banana too, and it's GREAT!


----------



## HockeyKat

I am with ya Pakey... sitting here eating my salad smelling my teammates double quarter pounder...

I am doing much better so far today.  Yesterday was not good.


----------



## Pakey

HockeyKat said:


> I am with ya Pakey... sitting here eating my salad smelling my teammates double quarter pounder...
> 
> I am doing much better so far today.  Yesterday was not good.



Yesterday was not good for me either Kat.  But that was yesterday, we can only deal with today now.  We can do this!!!!


----------



## MA pigletfan

Pakey said:


> Yesterday was not good for me either Kat.  But that was yesterday, we can only deal with today now.  We can do this!!!!



LOVE the positive attitude!   

I'm doing well today with my eating..good ole' sparkpeople is doing its job ..i am hoping to work out when i get home either with an on demand workout..maybe if iam lucky they will have the famous turbo jam so i can give it a try! 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

punkin413 said:


> tell your DH to have fun!  sounds like a good time.  vanderbilt lost yesterday.     but they played a really good game and i'm proud of them for hanging in there!



Hes really looking forward to it! Sorry about the loss, it softens the blow a little when your team make a go of it, not just roll over! You'll beat 'em next time!  



UtahMama said:


> I can't believe what wonderful bonds are totally formed amongst us.
> THIS dieting stuff is HARD!!!



I TOTALLY agree! I mean, you guys got me in my wedding dress!  
I do feel like we are a great group of friends, even though im so far away from you all!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

UtahMama said:


>


 



DisneyLaura said:


> Yeah.  In a couple of weeks I'm finally booking our trip too.



Yeah!  How exciting?   You will be booking before you know it.  



UtahMama said:


> I can't believe what wonderful bonds are totally formed amongst us.
> THIS dieting stuff is HARD!!!



_I agree 100%.  Everyone on this board is an inspiration.  Keep up the good work everyone!_


----------



## LMO429

UtahMama said:


> I KNOW! (agreeing with everyone)
> 
> It's so funny to me that when I stray form here, I gain!
> 
> I swear I basically weight the same, within 10-15 pounds of day ONE.
> 
> BUT! I'm wayyyy more healthy.
> 
> I can't believe what wonderful bonds are totally formed amongst us.
> THIS dieting stuff is HARD!!!



I LOVE MY PEEPS!!!  Don't you wish we all lived closer so we could all work out together  


If anyone is on facebook please PM me, so I can add you as a friend!


----------



## UtahMama

LMO429 said:


> I LOVE MY PEEPS!!!  Don't you wish we all lived closer so we could all work out together
> 
> 
> If anyone is on facebook please PM me, so I can add you as a friend!



I did!  

Sorry I can't do PM's  so I had to disactivate my PM thingie.


----------



## UtahMama

HELP!

heh. I made Homemade baked macaroni and cheese today. At first I thoought it was ruined because I had too much cheese and not enough "mac", but after baking it...ohhhh myyyy gaaaaawsh! I did taste it, but instantly backed off. 
Yes my "taste" was about 1/8th of a Cup...causing me huge DIS-tress. Oh well. I'll kick-it on the tread mill tonight  

I swear I love comfort type foods like that.


----------



## LMO429

UtahMama said:


> I did!
> 
> Sorry I can't do PM's  so I had to disactivate my PM thingie.



I was able to add you as a friend, you just have to confirm it...i love the profile pic 2 cute!!! 

The DISBOARDS has an official site on facebook now 2


----------



## Disneyfreak92

LMO429 said:


> I LOVE MY PEEPS!!!  Don't you wish we all lived closer so we could all work out together
> 
> 
> If anyone is on facebook please PM me, so I can add you as a friend!



That would rock! There's enough of us, we could have our own gym!  

PM headed your way.


----------



## UtahMama

Yayyy! Maybe we can start a FB "group" of Peeps???  


Ok, my family ate the mac'n'cheese. I ate Progresso Lentil soup. But WANTED the mac'n'cheese secretly.  

I'll get over it.


----------



## LMO429

UtahMama said:


> Yayyy! Maybe we can start a FB "group" of Peeps???
> 
> 
> Ok, my family ate the mac'n'cheese. I ate Progresso Lentil soup. But WANTED the mac'n'cheese secretly.
> 
> I'll get over it.



That would be awesome a FB PEEP GROUP! LOVE IT!

Ok i just finished Twilight and I dont know what to think about it.  Then I watched the movie trailor and the trailor looks much better than the book I just read.

are the books after Twilight better than the first one!?


----------



## LMO429

Disneyfreak92 said:


> That would rock! There's enough of us, we could have our own gym!
> 
> PM headed your way.



GOT your PM and added you as a friend!


----------



## UtahMama

LMO429 said:


> That would be awesome a FB PEEP GROUP! LOVE IT!
> 
> Ok i just finished Twilight and I dont know what to think about it.  Then I watched the movie trailor and the trailor looks much better than the book I just read.
> 
> are the books after Twilight better than the first one!?



DORK!!!
Re-read it until you like it!!!  

And, yes, all the books are great. (in my super expert opinion)

Seriously. I will have to un-friend you in FB until you like/love/want-to-marry-it. (JUST kidding)


----------



## LMO429

UtahMama said:


> DORK!!!
> Re-read it until you like it!!!
> 
> And, yes, all the books are great. (in my super expert opinion)
> 
> Seriously. I will have to un-friend you in FB until you like/love/want-to-marry-it. (JUST kidding)



Ok I'm going back to re read it!! I dont want to lose my facebook friends  I guess it couldnt have been too bad I finsihed it in 2 days!!!!!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

UtahMama said:


> Yayyy! Maybe we can start a FB "group" of Peeps???
> 
> 
> Ok, my family ate the mac'n'cheese. I ate Progresso Lentil soup. But WANTED the mac'n'cheese secretly.
> 
> I'll get over it.



I like the Facebook group idea! 

WAY TO GO on the soup choice. I don't know if I could have done it. Mac'n'cheese is one of my weaknesses for sure! 



UtahMama said:


> DORK!!!
> Re-read it until you like it!!!
> 
> And, yes, all the books are great. (in my super expert opinion)
> 
> Seriously. I will have to un-friend you in FB until you like/love/want-to-marry-it. (JUST kidding)



 You are too funny Wendy! 

Lauren, hope you love the book the second time around.


----------



## dwheatl

UM - When did you change your Pepsi pic?

I broke my exercise bike (no not by being a big tub of lard, smart   ). DH called in the middle of my ride, so I got off to answer the phone. When I got back on, the peg that holds the pedal sheared off. I finished out my workout with the "Hawaiian hunk", and he had me doing a million squats, including some where you squatted way back, then lifted a leg to the side. Let me just say, my quads are so sore, I have to hold onto something to sit down. Bejeebers!

DH said he'll buy me a new bike. This one is at least 10 years old. I think it's lived a long and full life.


----------



## UtahMama

dwheatl said:


> UM - When did you change your Pepsi pic?
> 
> I broke my exercise bike (no not by being a big tub of lard, smart   ). DH called in the middle of my ride, so I got off to answer the phone. When I got back on, the peg that holds the pedal sheared off. I finished out my workout with the "Hawaiian hunk", and he had me doing a million squats, including some where you squatted way back, then lifted a leg to the side. Let me just say, my quads are so sore, I have to hold onto something to sit down. Bejeebers!
> 
> DH said he'll buy me a new bike. This one is at least 10 years old. I think it's lived a long and full life.



Just tonight. Y'all like? Needed a siggie face lift as my post count is through the roof. I think I like it better.


----------



## dwheatl

I do like it. But I don't want to marry it.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Lauren and Lynda - PM's coming your way for Facebook!

Wendy - Im not very good on Facebook so I dont know how to find you to add you as a friend  

Lauren - Re-read Twilight! Do it!  

A PEEP group would be great on Facebook!  

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## LMO429

So I weighed myself this morning after my "eat everything in site HONEYMOON!" I was going to wait till next week to weigh in but l figured  i gave myself a week of good eating and working out and the verdict is I only weigh 2 pounds more than my wedding day so I am not totally miserable over it

for those of you that are on my facebook you can see the difference in my face from my wedding day to our last days of our honeymoon in disneyland, My face is all puffy there!!!  it's back to normal now


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

I apologize for being sooo late on this (again!).  But since the last time I weighed in (I was out of town on 10/10), I gained 1 pound.  This week might not be much better - I spent the weekend with a couple friends at a cabin on 20+ acres in northern Wisconsin; and let's just say my choices were extremely limited for food.  I'm resisiting stepping on a scale, because I'm afraid of the damage that I did.  So we'll see what Friday brings...



Pakey said:


> Aaron, is there a current challenge going or are you just tracking everyone's week and cumulative scores?  I feel like I turned the TV on in the middle of a good movie!!  I'll get caught up with everything soon.


Yep, the current one is Halloween.  So we've only got this week and next, and then we'll close the book on it.  I'm guessing the next one will be the really, really difficult one - Christmas.  That will include the week or two after Halloween with all of the left over candy; then through Thanksgiving; and finally the weeks before Christmas where everyone has lots of parties to go to.



DisneyObsession said:


> Aaron, I believe mine is incorrect. I reported my weight loss of 1 lb last week, so that brings me to 11.5 to lose by Halloween! OK...I won't do it, by I am going to try by hardest to! I have a ring to fit into by New Years! That's my goal!!!


So sorry!!!  I've got you corrected (as you can see below)...


----------



## pixie dust 112

UtahMama said:


> Just tonight. Y'all like? Needed a siggie face lift as my post count is through the roof. I think I like it better.


Yuppers!  I noticed it and I like it!


dwheatl said:


> I do like it. But I don't want to marry it.


----------



## pixie dust 112

LMO429 said:


> So I weighed myself this morning after my "eat everything in site HONEYMOON!" I was going to wait till next week to weigh in but l figured  i gave myself a week of good eating and working out and the verdict is I only weigh 2 pounds more than my wedding day so I am not totally miserable over it
> 
> for those of you that are on my facebook you can see the difference in my face from my wedding day to our last days of our honeymoon in disneyland, My face is all puffy there!!!  it's back to normal now



Only 2 pounds!   I am incredibly impressed!  Must have been all that honey moon exrcise that kept you so in check! 

Glad you have a normal face!


----------



## pixie dust 112

OK so I have a confession to make.  My DD has been addictd to the Twilight series since the first book came out....yup she was one of the original fans.  A year or so ago I finally read Twilight to make her stop bugging me to read it.  I found it to be 100% ok.  It was enjoyable, but not addictive .  I have not read any of the other books.  Right now I have about 10 books on my nightstand in the "to read" pile.  Maybe I'll reread Twilight when they are done.

Wish me luck this week!  Both my oldest and youngest DDs have birthdays this week!  DD(14) has another knee surgery tomorrow.  Is it bad that I am worried more about the fact that the hospital waiting room has homemade cookies, than I am about my baby's surgery?


----------



## LMO429

pixie dust 112 said:


> Only 2 pounds!   I am incredibly impressed!  Must have been all that honey moon exrcise that kept you so in check!
> 
> Glad you have a normal face!



 

Trust me it was more than 2 pounds last week I was just too scared to get on the scale after non stop eating for 2 weeks  So I was very strict and exercised the past week to try to undo all the seriously bad eating I did.


----------



## UtahMama

dwheatl said:


> I do like it. But I don't want to marry it.


Marry my picture!


DisneyGalUK said:


> Wendy - Im not very good on Facebook so I dont know how to find you to add you as a friend
> 
> A PEEP group would be great on Facebook!


Someone who knows how to facebook better than me will have to do it. I mostly play Wordscraper (like Scrabble)

I can send you a PM with my real name so you can find me!



pixie dust 112 said:


> Only 2 pounds!   I am incredibly impressed!  Must have been all that* honey moon exrcise* that kept you so in check!
> 
> Glad you have a normal face!



Honeymoon exercise???   

2 pounds, Lauren? Shoot, that's EASY. Or easy-ish. (the exception being Punkin with her never ending last 2 pounds a few months ago!!!  ) (kidding Dawn!)


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> I LOVE MY PEEPS!!!  Don't you wish we all lived closer so we could all work out together
> 
> 
> If anyone is on facebook please PM me, so I can add you as a friend!


I guess i really have to get on the facebook bandwagon now! ...i knew i would eventually be peer pressured ..i was just waiting for the right peers i guess...lol!



LMO429 said:


> So I weighed myself this morning after my "eat everything in site HONEYMOON!" I was going to wait till next week to weigh in but l figured  i gave myself a week of good eating and working out and the verdict is I only weigh 2 pounds more than my wedding day so I am not totally miserable over it
> 
> for those of you that are on my facebook you can see the difference in my face from my wedding day to our last days of our honeymoon in disneyland, My face is all puffy there!!!  it's back to normal now


lucky girl!! only 2 lbs! i dont even want to know what i had gained..i've been very good lately though, and even did a kick boxing work out yesterday..so i will be ready to step on the scale again in a week..or so  AF is coming this week so that would jsut be cruel to weigh in now!



pixie dust 112 said:


> O
> Wish me luck this week!  Both my oldest and youngest DDs have birthdays this week!  DD(14) has another knee surgery tomorrow.  Is it bad that I am worried more about the fact that the hospital waiting room has homemade cookies, than I am about my baby's surgery?



good luck with your kiddos surgery...!!! 


As for Twilight series..i am still reading Twilight..i do like it alot and am VERY anxiously awaiting the movie..Robert Pattinson looks like a great Edward to me!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

pixie dust 112 said:


> Wish me luck this week!  Both my oldest and youngest DDs have birthdays this week!  DD(14) has another knee surgery tomorrow.  Is it bad that I am worried more about the fact that the hospital waiting room has homemade cookies, than I am about my baby's surgery?



 For the surgery and Birthdays! Dont feel guilty - to me the power of cookies can overtake anything else!



UtahMama said:


> I can send you a PM with my real name so you can find me!



Cool, send me a PM and then i'll send you a friend request when I get home from work tonight!  
Lauren - I got your friend request, but our IT department at work have blocked Facebook (how rude!), so I will confirm you when I get home!  



MA pigletfan said:


> I guess i really have to get on the facebook bandwagon now! ...i knew i would eventually be peer pressured ..i was just waiting for the right peers i guess...lol!
> 
> As for Twilight series..i am still reading Twilight..i do like it alot and am VERY anxiously awaiting the movie..Robert Pattinson looks like a great Edward to me!



Ooh, join facebook - More Peeps!
I agree with Robert Pattinson as Edward, although I admit I didn't think it would work when his name was first announced (kept thinking of him as Cedric in Harry Potter!) but have you seen him lately?!


----------



## HockeyKat

UtahMama said:


> HELP!
> 
> heh. I made Homemade baked macaroni and cheese today. At first I thoought it was ruined because I had too much cheese and not enough "mac", but after baking it...ohhhh myyyy gaaaaawsh! I did taste it, but instantly backed off.
> Yes my "taste" was about 1/8th of a Cup...causing me huge DIS-tress. Oh well. I'll kick-it on the tread mill tonight
> 
> I swear I love comfort type foods like that.



OMG.  I love mac&cheese.  And homeade.  Yummmmm.


I did well yesterday for the first time in forever.   Not perfect, but much better than lately.  And I played hockey for an hour so even got my exercise in!

I am not on FB... been resisting...


LMO you are a rock star!  Only 2 lbs!


----------



## DisneyObsession

UtahMama said:


> I did!
> 
> Sorry I can't do PM's  so I had to disactivate my PM thingie.





LMO429 said:


> I LOVE MY PEEPS!!!  Don't you wish we all lived closer so we could all work out together
> 
> 
> If anyone is on facebook please PM me, so I can add you as a friend!





Disneyfreak92 said:


> That would rock! There's enough of us, we could have our own gym!
> 
> PM headed your way.



For all of you on facebook...I am too!!! Please add me as a friend.  (I'll PM you my name.) Thanks! I  the idea of a PEEPS FB GROUP!!!!  (Wendy...I searched for you, but couldn't remember your last name!)


----------



## UtahMama

Not sure if I should be proud or ashamed of this but...


----------



## MA pigletfan

DisneyGalUK said:


> Ooh, join facebook - More Peeps!
> I agree with Robert Pattinson as Edward, although I admit I didn't think it would work when his name was first announced (kept thinking of him as Cedric in Harry Potter!) but have you seen him lately?!


TOTALLY AGREE! i wasn't so sure either..but that crazy hair is really working for him lately!!! 


UtahMama said:


> Not sure if I should be proud or ashamed of this but...


Thats awesome..love the graphic


----------



## UtahMama

Thanks Gina!

Ugh! You guys should see the sky!
It's pretty much black and gray like it's about to rain and snow!
Kind of making my mood just as dark and yucky.  

I think a little sunshine would do me a world of good. Maybe a cookie? UGH!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

UtahMama said:


> Thanks Gina!
> 
> Ugh! You guys should see the sky!
> It's pretty much black and gray like it's about to rain and snow!
> Kind of making my mood just as dark and yucky.
> 
> I think a little sunshine would do me a world of good. Maybe a cookie? UGH!




Back away from the cookie! ::cop:  (I dont know if the situation really calls for a policeman, but I like the smiley  )

ETA - CONGRATULATIONS on 9000 posts!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

MA pigletfan said:


> TOTALLY AGREE! i wasn't so sure either..but that crazy hair is really working for him lately!!!



Yep, the hair works for him - plus, he kind of looks like a vampire...


----------



## Disneyfreak92

MA pigletfan said:


> I guess i really have to get on the facebook bandwagon now! ...i knew i would eventually be peer pressured ..i was just waiting for the right peers i guess...lol!
> 
> As for Twilight series..i am still reading Twilight..i do like it alot and am VERY anxiously awaiting the movie..Robert Pattinson looks like a great Edward to me!



Oh yes! Join FB! 

He DOES look like a great Edward  ! He looks exactly like what I pictured. 



DisneyGalUK said:


> I agree with Robert Pattinson as Edward, although I admit I didn't think it would work when his name was first announced (kept thinking of him as Cedric in Harry Potter!) but have you seen him lately?!



I think I already knew he was going to play Edward when I read the book, but I hadn't seen many photos or anything. I did see one photo though, and I could tell they were doing a good job making him look right. And yeah, he is looking good these days.  



UtahMama said:


> Not sure if I should be proud or ashamed of this but...



Congrats on 9000!  And love the graphic!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Hey! Facebook Peeps! I figured out how to create a group on FB, and I sent invitations to all the Peeps I currently have on my facebook friends. I just sent friend requests to a few, so I couldn't invite you yet, but once you confirm me, I will. I'm going to try to figure out how to make some others administrators or something since I don't have that much time to make updates, but I figured I could get the ball rolling.


----------



## UtahMama

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Hey! Facebook Peeps! I figured out how to create a group on FB, and I sent invitations to all the Peeps I currently have on my facebook friends. I just sent friend requests to a few, so I couldn't invite you yet, but once you confirm me, I will. I'm going to try to figure out how to make some others administrators or something since I don't have that much time to make updates, but I figured I could get the ball rolling.



I joined!!! It's like a new jar of (low fat) peanut butter...all ready to dig into!


----------



## UtahMama

MA pigletfan said:


> TOTALLY AGREE! i wasn't so sure either..but that crazy hair is really working for him lately!!!
> 
> Thats awesome..love the graphic



Thanks! I found him all by myself on Photobucket! That is the extent of my technical ability, right there! Love his biker chic outfit.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

UtahMama said:


> I joined!!! It's like a new jar of (low fat) peanut butter...all ready to dig into!



Sweet! MMM..low fat peanut butter! I want some now.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I haven't exercised for about a month and I started my yoga again today and tomorrow I'm starting my wii fit again.

All I can say is WOW! I can't believe how good it feels to be exercising again. Doing yoga I just wanted to sleep in those poses they stretched me out so much, and I feel a whole lot better already!


----------



## dwheatl

LMO429 said:


> So I weighed myself this morning after my "eat everything in site HONEYMOON!" I was going to wait till next week to weigh in but l figured  i gave myself a week of good eating and working out and the verdict is I only weigh 2 pounds more than my wedding day so I am not totally miserable over it
> 
> for those of you that are on my facebook you can see the difference in my face from my wedding day to our last days of our honeymoon in disneyland, My face is all puffy there!!!  it's back to normal now


  on reigning it in to just 2 lbs.



pixie dust 112 said:


> Only 2 pounds!   I am incredibly impressed!  Must have been all that honey moon exrcise that kept you so in check!



I had the same thought. No wonder we both belong to the FMC (filthy-minded club). You are a member, right?



pixie dust 112 said:


> Wish me luck this week!  Both my oldest and youngest DDs have birthdays this week!  DD(14) has another knee surgery tomorrow.  Is it bad that I am worried more about the fact that the hospital waiting room has homemade cookies, than I am about my baby's surgery?



Happy b-day to the girls, good luck with the surgery, and make some kind of plan with the cookies. Do you want to have just one? Or split one with someone? Or reward yourself some other way if you skip one altogether. Just make a plan and stick with it. 



UtahMama said:


> Not sure if I should be proud or ashamed of this but...


 Woot woot! Good for you! I love that Garfield is "bottomly", like many of us.



UtahMama said:


> Thanks Gina!
> 
> Ugh! You guys should see the sky!
> It's pretty much black and gray like it's about to rain and snow!
> Kind of making my mood just as dark and yucky.
> 
> I think a little sunshine would do me a world of good.



Sorry about the dark mood/weather. I can think of a couple of things that release endorphins besides chocolate. One is exercise. So is the other - see the second quote above^


----------



## mommaU4

LMO429 said:


> So I weighed myself this morning after my "eat everything in site HONEYMOON!" I was going to wait till next week to weigh in but l figured  i gave myself a week of good eating and working out and the verdict is I only weigh 2 pounds more than my wedding day so I am not totally miserable over it


That is awesome! I got back on Sunday from a week at Disney only to find I gained 9 pounds!!!! Yep, 9! We walked so much and I shared every single thing I ordered, so who knows how that happened.  
 But oh well. I'll get back on track and hopefully it will come off quickly. 
Friday I'll still be way up though. Plus I have my birthday and Halloween coming up. Yikes. I'm trying not to panic, but it's not easy! 

I hope everyone else has been doing well.


----------



## LMO429

mommaU4 said:


> That is awesome! I got back on Sunday from a week at Disney only to find I gained 9 pounds!!!! Yep, 9! We walked so much and I shared every single thing I ordered, so who knows how that happened.
> But oh well. I'll get back on track and hopefully it will come off quickly.
> Friday I'll still be way up though. Plus I have my birthday and Halloween coming up. Yikes. I'm trying not to panic, but it's not easy!
> 
> I hope everyone else has been doing well.



I bet you 5 of those 9 pounds is just water weight anyway it should come off right away.

I am convinced now that because I have consistenly being working out with weights for over 9mths that my metabolism has changed and I think maybe i burn calories aot faster now.

last night for some reason I ate sooo many Tostitos gold I went to my mom's house and they were just there staring me in the face,.....the best part is i dont even like them that much...Im just getting better with realizing not every day is going to be perfect (diet/exercise) as long as you have more good days than bad it should be all good


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

pixie dust 112 said:


> Wish me luck this week!  Both my oldest and youngest DDs have birthdays this week!  DD(14) has another knee surgery tomorrow.  Is it bad that I am worried more about the fact that the hospital waiting room has homemade cookies, than I am about my baby's surgery?


 




UtahMama said:


> Not sure if I should be proud or ashamed of this but...



*Congrats on the huge number.*   I see that you've added a few more since your big accomplishment.  You will at 10,000 before you know it.


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> I bet you 5 of those 9 pounds is just water weight anyway it should come off right away.
> 
> I am convinced now that because I have consistenly being working out with weights for over 9mths that my metabolism has changed and I think maybe i burn calories aot faster now.
> 
> last night for some reason I ate sooo many Tostitos gold I went to my mom's house and they were just there staring me in the face,.....the best part is i dont even like them that much...Im just getting better with realizing not every day is going to be perfect (diet/exercise) as long as you have more good days than bad it should be all good


thats awesome about the metabolism change...now that i am finally getting my strength back after being sick for almost 2 weeks (yuck)..i am slowly getting into the swing of working out again..i will be adding weight work again next week...I def. agree that it boosts all sorts of goodness!



mommaU4 said:


> That is awesome! I got back on Sunday from a week at Disney only to find I gained 9 pounds!!!! Yep, 9! We walked so much and I shared every single thing I ordered, so who knows how that happened.
> But oh well. I'll get back on track and hopefully it will come off quickly.
> Friday I'll still be way up though. Plus I have my birthday and Halloween coming up. Yikes. I'm trying not to panic, but it's not easy!
> 
> I hope everyone else has been doing well.


Do NOT panic!!!   I know from Thanksgiving ---january will be a trying time for me in terms of eating right..i have decided that i will just have to really watch it on "non special" days and move alot more during that time. I do have a wedding in a year after all!


----------



## UtahMama

mommaU4 said:


> That is awesome! I got back on Sunday from a week at Disney only to find I gained 9 pounds!!!! Yep, 9! We walked so much and I shared every single thing I ordered, so who knows how that happened.
> But oh well. I'll get back on track and hopefully it will come off quickly.
> Friday I'll still be way up though. Plus I have my birthday and Halloween coming up. Yikes. I'm trying not to panic, but it's not easy!
> 
> I hope everyone else has been doing well.



I bet some of it is water weight too. If not most of it.
I once gained 15 in 10 days from WDW's "free dining," UGH!

I have been thinking this very thing: the holidays coming up just around the corner. I worry about *all* of us!  

The Halloween candy will be pure torture for me. I can't even BUY anything chocolate.   Plus buying any candy this early isn't kidding anyone. 

Then there's my Thanksgiving pies and tarts. OY!!!

I won't even mention that the entire month of December is full of treats .  

I know if I can just maintain and possibly lose a few by compensating on the tread mill and stair climber, I should do ok. Hopefully!





LMO429 said:


> I bet you 5 of those 9 pounds is just water weight anyway it should come off right away.
> 
> *I am convinced now that because I have consistenly being working out with weights for over 9mths that my metabolism has changed and I think maybe i burn calories aot faster now.*


Yay weight training!!! 
I know this to be a fact too (*bolded* above)

Amazing!

Top weight training with a good 30-45 minutes of hard cardio, and I swear you become a fat burning machine! 




my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> *Congrats on the huge number.*   I see that you've added a few more since your big accomplishment.  You will at 10,000 before you know it.


 Thanks! 
10,000??? Yikes!


----------



## punkin413

to any of the peeps that live in georgia or anywhere near here.....

please help!  i found this little guy in the park today and he's a stray.  he ran right up to me and gave me kisses - he's super friendly!  i took him to the vet and they think he's about 1 year old.  i had him dewormed (no evidence of worms but just in case because i have other doggies) and i also got his rabies shot.  he's not neutered.  PLEASE let me know if you're interested or know of anyone who might be!  if we don't find him a home within a week or two, i will be forced to take him back to the vet and they will give him to the humane society to hopefully find him a home.  he's so sweet and deserves a nice family to love him!  we would love to keep him but we already have two doggies (beagles - what a coincidence!) and don't have the room for a third.  if you want more pictures, let me know.  i took this one with my phone but am happy to take more and send them.


----------



## UtahMama

Awww! Look at him! 
What a sweet little wuppy!

Dawn, hope you find him a great home!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Aw! He's so cute, I hope he gets a nice home.

Today I started my wii fit back up. I ran for 20 minutes (equaled 3.500 miles) and walked 30 minutes (3,500 steps) and did yoga for about 40 minutes this morning. I'm worn out!

Only 36 more minutes and I get a silver minute counter on the wii fit. I'll then have done 20 hours!


----------



## MA pigletfan

::Snow_White:: said:


> Aw! He's so cute, I hope he gets a nice home.
> 
> Today I started my wii fit back up. I ran for 20 minutes (equaled 3.500 miles) and walked 30 minutes (3,500 steps) and did yoga for about 40 minutes this morning. I'm worn out!
> 
> Only 36 more minutes and I get a silver minute counter on the wii fit. I'll then have done 20 hours!



woohoo! good for you! I need to dust off my good ole wii fit! I can't remember the last time i used it..its going to be MAD at me!!
I did go to the old fashioned gym tonight though, just 35 min. on the treadmill..i am slowly working back into working out, i still have a stubborn cough and the snuffles so i don't want to relapse into being super sick again! 
I've been a very good peep with my eating 3 days and counting 

Dawn..what a sweet boy!!! I am sending out good vibes that you find a great home for him..who could resist those puppy eyes!????


----------



## missnarwhale

holy moly it's been forever! I dnt have Internet at home, hence my absence. I'm actually typing this on my phone. It's rather difficult. I just had to say hi! Of course I haven't lost any weight whatsoever but midterms are over, so no more stress eating!

I hope everyone is well! I guess I'll have to play catch up for awhile!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

punkin413 said:


> to any of the peeps that live in georgia or anywhere near here.....
> 
> please help!  i found this little guy in the park today and he's a stray.  he ran right up to me and gave me kisses - he's super friendly!  i took him to the vet and they think he's about 1 year old.  i had him dewormed (no evidence of worms but just in case because i have other doggies) and i also got his rabies shot.  he's not neutered.  PLEASE let me know if you're interested or know of anyone who might be!  if we don't find him a home within a week or two, i will be forced to take him back to the vet and they will give him to the humane society to hopefully find him a home.  he's so sweet and deserves a nice family to love him!  we would love to keep him but we already have two doggies (beagles - what a coincidence!) and don't have the room for a third.  if you want more pictures, let me know.  i took this one with my phone but am happy to take more and send them.



Oh! Look at him! So cute! Reminds me of Jasper a little. I hope you find him a good home.


----------



## mommaU4

LMO429 said:


> I bet you 5 of those 9 pounds is just water weight anyway it should come off right away.
> 
> I am convinced now that because I have consistenly being working out with weights for over 9mths that my metabolism has changed and I think maybe i burn calories aot faster now.
> 
> last night for some reason I ate sooo many Tostitos gold I went to my mom's house and they were just there staring me in the face,.....the best part is i dont even like them that much...Im just getting better with realizing not every day is going to be perfect (diet/exercise) as long as you have more good days than bad it should be all good


I hope so!

That's good your metabolism has changed for the better. Exercise is still my downfall. 




MA pigletfan said:


> Do NOT panic!!!   I know from Thanksgiving ---january will be a trying time for me in terms of eating right..


Yep, to say the least. LOL




UtahMama said:


> I bet some of it is water weight too. If not most of it.
> I once gained 15 in 10 days from WDW's "free dining," UGH!
> 
> I have been thinking this very thing: the holidays coming up just around the corner. I worry about *all* of us!
> 
> The Halloween candy will be pure torture for me. I can't even BUY anything chocolate.   Plus buying any candy this early isn't kidding anyone.
> 
> Then there's my Thanksgiving pies and tarts. OY!!!
> 
> I won't even mention that the entire month of December is full of treats .
> 
> I know if I can just maintain and possibly lose a few by compensating on the tread mill and stair climber, I should do ok. Hopefully!


I have a huge bag with over 25 lbs of Halloween candy in it that we got from the Disney Halloween party. Good stuff too like Snickers and Ghirardelli.  I've gotten into it so many times today. I should get rid of it but we are saving it for Trick or Treaters on Halloween. If there's any left by then.  

I have cupcakes to make for a school party. A birthday. My DD's b-day and Thanksgiving in Nov, my son's b-day and Christmas in Dec. 

Why do I feel like I am never going to get back on track???  

If I can just get on track and lose even half a pound a week between now and New Years, I'd be beyond thrilled.


----------



## punkin413

i just had to share this with you guys.  i was on myspace and i saw an ad that said, "I LOST 43 POUNDS IN 2 WEEKS!!!!"       i'm sorry, but that's just ridiculous.


----------



## mousehouselover

Ok, so here I am, up waaaaaayyyy too late watching HSM for the very first time and I come across this pic that I just had to share with everyone. 

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/05/funny-pictures-weight-watcher-cat-fridge1.jpg

I won't have a problem staying out of the fridge if a cat like that was in there guarding the food all the time. 

It's 1 more day until weigh day, make it count!


----------



## LMO429

I don't know where I have been put I just realized it's so close to "Holiday Season" already!!!  Halloween, Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Years!! OH MY!!!

I think my goal this year during the holidays is not to lose weight but rather to maintain what I have accompolished so far. I think I am learning from the mistakes I have made the past 33 years of my life.  Every holiday sesaon I would try to severly restrict sweets this time of the year and then I add to my misery by telling myself I'm going to lose 15 pounds by christmas and it always back fires on me!!! yr after year I wind up gaining even more weight and then I just tell myself OH WELL im gaining weight I might as well just start on January 1. January 1 rolls around and I feel like I have to start all over again. I sick of the ups and downs.........This year I'm adjusting my attitude when it comes to holiday food.... I will continue with my routine and my weekly weigh in but if the scale says 130 pounds or more than I have to be more strict.  Yesterday I weighed 127 pounds, my goal is to weigh 118 pounds by the time I go to Disney in May.  I guess what I'm trying to say is if I dont weigh 120 by christmas this year ...its OK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am going to balance for once enjoying myself one day and being healthy the next and if I'm not at my goal by new years it's  fine!!! it will be much better to weigh the same on Jan 1 as I weigh today as  oppose to having to re lose the 22 pounds I lost all over again because I let myself go during the holidays trying to keep up with "unrealistic expectations that are in my head!"


----------



## DisneyObsession

mousehouselover said:


> Ok, so here I am, up waaaaaayyyy too late watching HSM for the very first time and I come across this pic that I just had to share with everyone.
> 
> http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/05/funny-pictures-weight-watcher-cat-fridge1.jpg
> 
> I won't have a problem staying out of the fridge if a cat like that was in there guarding the food all the time.
> 
> It's 1 more day until weigh day, make it count!



   
I have saved this to put as the desktop on my computer! I LOVE IT!!!



LMO429 said:


> I don't know where I have been put I just realized it's so close to "Holiday Season" already!!!  Halloween, Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Years!! OH MY!!!
> 
> I think my goal this year during the holidays is not to lose weight but rather to maintain what I have accompolished so far. I think I am learning from the mistakes I have made the past 33 years of my life.  Every holiday sesaon I would try to severly restrict sweets this time of the year and then I add to my misery by telling myself I'm going to lose 15 pounds by christmas and it always back fires on me!!! yr after year I wind up gaining even more weight and then I just tell myself OH WELL im gaining weight I might as well just start on January 1. January 1 rolls around and I feel like I have to start all over again. I sick of the ups and downs.........This year I'm adjusting my attitude when it comes to holiday food.... I will continue with my routine and my weekly weigh in but if the scale says 130 pounds or more than I have to be more strict.  Yesterday I weighed 127 pounds, my goal is to weigh 118 pounds by the time I go to Disney in May.  I guess what I'm trying to say is if I dont weigh 120 by christmas this year ...its OK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am going to balance for once enjoying myself one day and being healthy the next and if I'm not at my goal by new years it's  fine!!! it will be much better to weigh the same on Jan 1 as I weigh today as  oppose to having to re lose the 22 pounds I lost all over again because I let myself go during the holidays trying to keep up with "unrealistic expectations that are in my head!"



Lauren...I actually feel better about this holiday season than I have in a long time. I am exercising regularly and since I really can't eat chocolate anymore, (it gives me horrible heartburn & not worth the pain) I think it may be easier.  I am hoping anyway. 


Dawn...I hope you find a home for that puppy! He's adorable!!!


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> I don't know where I have been put I just realized it's so close to "Holiday Season" already!!!  Halloween, Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Years!! OH MY!!!
> 
> I think my goal this year during the holidays is not to lose weight but rather to maintain what I have accompolished so far. I think I am learning from the mistakes I have made the past 33 years of my life.  Every holiday sesaon I would try to severly restrict sweets this time of the year and then I add to my misery by telling myself I'm going to lose 15 pounds by christmas and it always back fires on me!!! yr after year I wind up gaining even more weight and then I just tell myself OH WELL im gaining weight I might as well just start on January 1. January 1 rolls around and I feel like I have to start all over again. I sick of the ups and downs.........This year I'm adjusting my attitude when it comes to holiday food.... I will continue with my routine and my weekly weigh in but if the scale says 130 pounds or more than I have to be more strict.  Yesterday I weighed 127 pounds, my goal is to weigh 118 pounds by the time I go to Disney in May.  I guess what I'm trying to say is if I dont weigh 120 by christmas this year ...its OK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am going to balance for once enjoying myself one day and being healthy the next and if I'm not at my goal by new years it's  fine!!! it will be much better to weigh the same on Jan 1 as I weigh today as  oppose to having to re lose the 22 pounds I lost all over again because I let myself go during the holidays trying to keep up with "unrealistic expectations that are in my head!"



great way of thinking!!!


hey peepers! happy almost-friday  I will not be partaking in the weigh in this week..i believe i will be brave enough to get a baseline next Friday and be ready for a weigh in the week after halloween...i think i am actually doing very well...staying within calories etc according to sparkpeople and guzzling my H20!


----------



## pixie dust 112

HI all! Just trying to catch up! Yesterday was my oldest daughter's birthday, she turned 17. (How the heck did this happen? ) 

My middle daughter had surgery yesterday. You might remember that she tore her meniscus last April during track. SHe went thorugh all of the PT and had a second MRI which showed that everything had healed perfectly! So anyway, despite this she was still having alot of pain and swelling especially when she was really active (like soccer practice). They ran about a zillion tests on her ....lyme, rheumatism and goodness only remembers what else, everything came back negative. The doctor told her he hated to do it but he had to get back inside that knee to see what was going on, because a strong, helathy 14 year old girl should not be having these problems. He was hoping that one of the fasteners had come undone and was floating around, causing the irratation. Well it turns out that at some point she retore her meniscus. During the MRI it was just sitting in a closed position so looked totally healed. So over the course of the past few months the tear opened up a bit (luckily still only a minor tear). So he rerepaired the meniscus and he'll be taking it much slower this time. He was soooo upset. He said her pain must have been horrible these past few months. (But whenever we go to see him, she says it's only about a 2 on a scale of 1 - 10, so we all looked at it as discomfort, rather than real pain) She now says "well it really, really, hurt but I wanted to keep playing soccer!" 

Last time he was pretty agressive with her treatment because she is an athlete and in such great shape....that kid is STRONG! Also she was really doing things in PT much sooner than they expected. Well now he is taking things very slowly. She is not started PT until the 17th (last time she started about 10 days post surgery). She is going to have to miss indoor track season, as that starts on the 10th of November. 

She is looking forward to PT as she Loves her physical therapist and his assistant. They really do have a great relationship!

Tomorrow is my youngest daughter's birthday. She will be 13...yup 3 teenage girls in the house at once! Her big plan was to get home from school, go to build a bear (an hour away from us), come back home, go out to dinner, and then go see HSM3 with her sister and NSalz's girls. We explained that there is not enough time in the day for that! SO she wil be going to HSM with the girls and if we can get early enough tickets we can then go to dinner. I'm going to try to get tickets later as I'm sure the movies will be mobbed tomorrow!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

mousehouselover said:


> Ok, so here I am, up waaaaaayyyy too late watching HSM for the very first time and I come across this pic that I just had to share with everyone.
> 
> http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/05/funny-pictures-weight-watcher-cat-fridge1.jpg
> 
> I won't have a problem staying out of the fridge if a cat like that was in there guarding the food all the time.
> 
> It's 1 more day until weigh day, make it count!



 That's hilarious!


----------



## UtahMama

mousehouselover said:


> http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/05/funny-pictures-weight-watcher-cat-fridge1.jpg
> 
> I won't have a problem staying out of the fridge if a cat like that was in there guarding the food all the time.
> 
> It's 1 more day until weigh day, make it count!


Love it! 
I was "up" in my pre-weigh-day peek at the scale. Grrrr. So tonight I'm all over the last chance workout concept (like on Biggest Loser without the vomiting). 



punkin413 said:


> i just had to share this with you guys.  i was on myspace and i saw an ad that said, "I LOST 43 POUNDS IN 2 WEEKS!!!!"       i'm sorry, but that's just ridiculous.



WHuuuuT? HOW?!!!! just kidding...heh.


LMO429 said:


> I don't know where I have been put I just realized it's so close to "Holiday Season" already!!!  Halloween, Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Years!! OH MY!!!
> 
> I think my goal this year during the holidays is not to lose weight but rather to maintain what I have accompolished so far. I think I am learning from the mistakes I have made the past 33 years of my life.  Every holiday sesaon I would try to severly restrict sweets this time of the year and then I add to my misery by telling myself I'm going to lose 15 pounds by christmas and it always back fires on me!!! yr after year I wind up gaining even more weight and then I just tell myself OH WELL im gaining weight I might as well just start on January 1. January 1 rolls around and I feel like I have to start all over again. I sick of the ups and downs.........This year I'm adjusting my attitude when it comes to holiday food.... I will continue with my routine and my weekly weigh in but if the scale says 130 pounds or more than I have to be more strict.  Yesterday I weighed 127 pounds, my goal is to weigh 118 pounds by the time I go to Disney in May.  I guess what I'm trying to say is if I dont weigh 120 by christmas this year ...its OK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am going to balance for once enjoying myself one day and being healthy the next and if I'm not at my goal by new years it's  fine!!! it will be much better to weigh the same on Jan 1 as I weigh today as  oppose to having to re lose the 22 pounds I lost all over again because I let myself go during the holidays trying to keep up with "unrealistic expectations that are in my head!"


Great attitude! I read that twice!
I'll just keep plugging along but not completely forgo the treats. I plan on doing healthy versions of the stuff I love. Luckily, I love soup and can do a lot of very healthy yet filling yet nutritious soups and stews in the crock pot. I'll balance any treats with healthy. 
That's my plan anyway! 



pixie dust 112 said:


> HI all! Just trying to catch up! Yesterday was my oldest daughter's birthday, she turned 17. (How the heck did this happen? )
> 
> My middle daughter had surgery yesterday. You might remember that she tore her meniscus last April during track. SHe went thorugh all of the PT and had a second MRI which showed that everything had healed perfectly! So anyway, despite this she was still having alot of pain and swelling especially when she was really active (like soccer practice). They ran about a zillion tests on her ....lyme, rheumatism and goodness only remembers what else, everything came back negative. The doctor told her he hated to do it but he had to get back inside that knee to see what was going on, because a strong, helathy 14 year old girl should not be having these problems. He was hoping that one of the fasteners had come undone and was floating around, causing the irratation. Well it turns out that at some point she retore her meniscus. During the MRI it was just sitting in a closed position so looked totally healed. So over the course of the past few months the tear opened up a bit (luckily still only a minor tear). So he rerepaired the meniscus and he'll be taking it much slower this time. He was soooo upset. He said her pain must have been horrible these past few months. (But whenever we go to see him, she says it's only about a 2 on a scale of 1 - 10, so we all looked at it as discomfort, rather than real pain) She now says "well it really, really, hurt but I wanted to keep playing soccer!"
> 
> Last time he was pretty agressive with her treatment because she is an athlete and in such great shape....that kid is STRONG! Also she was really doing things in PT much sooner than they expected. Well now he is taking things very slowly. She is not started PT until the 17th (last time she started about 10 days post surgery). She is going to have to miss indoor track season, as that starts on the 10th of November.
> 
> She is looking forward to PT as she Loves her physical therapist and his assistant. They really do have a great relationship!
> 
> Tomorrow is my youngest daughter's birthday. She will be 13...yup 3 teenage girls in the house at once! Her big plan was to get home from school, go to build a bear (an hour away from us), come back home, go out to dinner, and then go see HSM3 with her sister and NSalz's girls. We explained that there is not enough time in the day for that! SO she wil be going to HSM with the girls and if we can get early enough tickets we can then go to dinner. I'm going to try to get tickets later as I'm sure the movies will be mobbed tomorrow!



Three teenaged girls! YAYYY!  
I can't wait to go see HSM3! 

Hope your dd's injury improves! Yikes!


----------



## DisneyLaura

I have been away from the boards so I have a lot to catch up on



UtahMama said:


> HELP!
> 
> heh. I made Homemade baked macaroni and cheese today. At first I thoought it was ruined because I had too much cheese and not enough "mac", but after baking it...ohhhh myyyy gaaaaawsh! I did taste it, but instantly backed off.
> Yes my "taste" was about 1/8th of a Cup...causing me huge DIS-tress. Oh well. I'll kick-it on the tread mill tonight
> 
> I swear I love comfort type foods like that.



OHH comfort foods



LMO429 said:


> That would be awesome a FB PEEP GROUP! LOVE IT!
> 
> Ok i just finished Twilight and I dont know what to think about it.  Then I watched the movie trailor and the trailor looks much better than the book I just read.
> 
> are the books after Twilight better than the first one!?



I wanna be on facebook.  I signed up but what do I do next.  I LOVE TWILIGHT SERIES



pixie dust 112 said:


> Is it bad that I am worried more about the fact that the hospital waiting room has homemade cookies, than I am about my baby's surgery?



 Have a cookie



Disneyfreak92 said:


> Hey! Facebook Peeps! I figured out how to create a group on FB, and I sent invitations to all the Peeps I currently have on my facebook friends. I just sent friend requests to a few, so I couldn't invite you yet, but once you confirm me, I will. I'm going to try to figure out how to make some others administrators or something since I don't have that much time to make updates, but I figured I could get the ball rolling.



Count me in, see above post to Lauren



mommaU4 said:


> That is awesome! I got back on Sunday from a week at Disney only to find I gained 9 pounds!!!! Yep, 9! We walked so much and I shared every single thing I ordered, so who knows how that happened.
> But oh well. I'll get back on track and hopefully it will come off quickly.
> Friday I'll still be way up though. Plus I have my birthday and Halloween coming up. Yikes. I'm trying not to panic, but it's not easy!
> 
> I hope everyone else has been doing well.



Congrats on just 9 lbs.  I can't wait to read your TR and see all your pictures



UtahMama said:


> I have been thinking this very thing: the holidays coming up just around the corner. I worry about *all* of us!
> 
> The Halloween candy will be pure torture for me. I can't even BUY anything chocolate.   Plus buying any candy this early isn't kidding anyone.
> 
> Then there's my Thanksgiving pies and tarts. OY!!!
> 
> I won't even mention that the entire month of December is full of treats .



Yes that's right the next three to four months are food tortures for us all, all of those christmas cookies, not good



punkin413 said:


> to any of the peeps that live in georgia or anywhere near here.....



Oh I wish we lived near you because I would take him in a heartbeat.  He is too cute



punkin413 said:


> i just had to share this with you guys.  i was on myspace and i saw an ad that said, "I LOST 43 POUNDS IN 2 WEEKS!!!!"       i'm sorry, but that's just ridiculous.



 



mousehouselover said:


> Ok, so here I am, up waaaaaayyyy too late watching HSM for the very first time and I come across this pic that I just had to share with everyone.
> 
> http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/05/funny-pictures-weight-watcher-cat-fridge1.jpg
> 
> I won't have a problem staying out of the fridge if a cat like that was in there guarding the food all the time.
> 
> It's 1 more day until weigh day, make it count!



That's so funny



pixie dust 112 said:


> HI all! Just trying to catch up! Yesterday was my oldest daughter's birthday, she turned 17. (How the heck did this happen? )
> 
> My middle daughter had surgery yesterday. You might remember that she tore her meniscus last April during track. SHe went thorugh all of the PT and had a second MRI which showed that everything had healed perfectly! So anyway, despite this she was still having alot of pain and swelling especially when she was really active (like soccer practice). They ran about a zillion tests on her ....lyme, rheumatism and goodness only remembers what else, everything came back negative. The doctor told her he hated to do it but he had to get back inside that knee to see what was going on, because a strong, helathy 14 year old girl should not be having these problems. He was hoping that one of the fasteners had come undone and was floating around, causing the irratation. Well it turns out that at some point she retore her meniscus. During the MRI it was just sitting in a closed position so looked totally healed. So over the course of the past few months the tear opened up a bit (luckily still only a minor tear). So he rerepaired the meniscus and he'll be taking it much slower this time. He was soooo upset. He said her pain must have been horrible these past few months. (But whenever we go to see him, she says it's only about a 2 on a scale of 1 - 10, so we all looked at it as discomfort, rather than real pain) She now says "well it really, really, hurt but I wanted to keep playing soccer!"
> 
> Last time he was pretty agressive with her treatment because she is an athlete and in such great shape....that kid is STRONG! Also she was really doing things in PT much sooner than they expected. Well now he is taking things very slowly. She is not started PT until the 17th (last time she started about 10 days post surgery). She is going to have to miss indoor track season, as that starts on the 10th of November.
> 
> She is looking forward to PT as she Loves her physical therapist and his assistant. They really do have a great relationship!
> 
> Tomorrow is my youngest daughter's birthday. She will be 13...yup 3 teenage girls in the house at once! Her big plan was to get home from school, go to build a bear (an hour away from us), come back home, go out to dinner, and then go see HSM3 with her sister and NSalz's girls. We explained that there is not enough time in the day for that! SO she wil be going to HSM with the girls and if we can get early enough tickets we can then go to dinner. I'm going to try to get tickets later as I'm sure the movies will be mobbed tomorrow!



 For your DD and her surgery.   For three girls in their teenaged years.  My DD is almost 3 (11/22) and she wants to go see HSM3 so me and the boys are going Sunday.


----------



## DisneyLaura

Can someone help with facebook.  When I log on it shows my full name but I don't everyone to see my full name.


----------



## UtahMama

DisneyLaura said:


> Can someone help with facebook.  When I log on it shows my full name but I don't everyone to see my full name.



Is there a privacy Setting? It's been so long since I looked.
Let me log on and go look for ya.  (keep in mind, I am sooo not savvy at these things).

I 'm not sure.  I saw "Settings" and it has "Privacy" modes. You can just set it that only your friends can see you. I think.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Well, I did it! I now have 20 hours and 3 minutes counted on the wii fit! I have a silver minute counter now! 
Unfortunately some of the family took over the video games so I can't do my run or walking right now, but I've been moving for 3 hours straight trying to get things done and I'm worn out. I'll just do all that later tonight with my yoga. I ate pretty well today, but we're having lasagna for dinner. Just gotta make sure I don't over eat. I'm not sure if I've lost any weight this week but I certainly shouldn't have gained any. I'm off to do homework now I guess, no school tomorrow!


----------



## UtahMama

::Snow_White:: said:


> Well, I did it! I now have 20 hours and 3 minutes counted on the wii fit! I have a silver minute counter now!
> Unfortunately some of the family took over the video games so I can't do my run or walking right now, but I've been moving for 3 hours straight trying to get things done and I'm worn out. I'll just do all that later tonight with my yoga. I ate pretty well today, but we're having lasagna for dinner. Just gotta make sure I don't over eat. I'm not sure if I've lost any weight this week but I certainly shouldn't have gained any. I'm off to do homework now I guess, no school tomorrow!



WOOO HOOO!

Awesome!!!

I moved my tread mill from the garage to my bedroom because I was conflicted about not missing  "My Name Is Earl", "Kath & Kim" and, especially "The Office". There's also the Saturday Night Live election special. That is TWO hours of the Tread Mill for my LAST CHANCE workout tonight. See, usually, due to my "shows", I take Thursday's off. BUT...this fat ain't gonna move unless I move!!!

I'll  think about your 3 full hours of wii fit if I feel like giving up on my 2 hours. See? You inadvertently inspired me!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

DisneyLaura said:


> I wanna be on facebook.  I signed up but what do I do next.  I LOVE TWILIGHT SERIES



You can PM me your full name so I can look you up on facebook if you wish. And once I've added you as a friend, I can invite you to join the Peep group.  Were you able to find a privacy setting that worked for you on facebook?



If anyone has sent a request to be added to the DIS Peep group on facebook and hasn't been accepted, please PM me or send Wendy or I a message on facebook. We've made it a private group so we don't get a bunch of strangers in the group over there, but we don't want to leave anyone out because we don't recognize a name.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

UtahMama said:


> WOOO HOOO!
> 
> Awesome!!!
> 
> I moved my tread mill from the garage to my bedroom because I was conflicted about not missing  "My Name Is Earl", "Kath & Kim" and, especially "The Office". There's also the Saturday Night Live election special. That is TWO hours of the Tread Mill for my LAST CHANCE workout tonight. See, usually, do to my "shows", I take Thursday's off. BUT...this fat aint gonna move unless I move!!!
> 
> I'll  think about your 3 full hours of wii fit if I feel like giving up on my 2 hours. See? You inadvertently inspired me!



  Woohoo.

I really hate crunches, so this weekend I'm going to try and find a pilates video that way I can work on my stomach.
I have a problem with the whole water thing, I take water to school but once it's gone, it's gone. They put gum on the fountains, stick their mouths on it, and it's completely gross. I really don't want to get water from there, and I'm not gonna buy a water every hour. During the summer I'd drink water constantly, enough to make me have to use the restroom every hour!  Then when I get home from school, I forgot to drink water. My legs hurt pretty bad today, so I was thinking about skipping yoga but didn't. It actually made my legs feel a lot better! I did skip my walking and running though.


----------



## dwheatl

pixie dust 112 said:


> HI all! Just trying to catch up! Yesterday was my oldest daughter's birthday, she turned 17. (How the heck did this happen? )
> 
> My middle daughter had surgery yesterday.
> 
> Tomorrow is my youngest daughter's birthday. She will be 13...yup 3 teenage girls in the house at once! Her big plan was to get home from school, go to build a bear (an hour away from us), come back home, go out to dinner, and then go see HSM3 with her sister and NSalz's girls. We explained that there is not enough time in the day for that! SO she wil be going to HSM with the girls and if we can get early enough tickets we can then go to dinner. I'm going to try to get tickets later as I'm sure the movies will be mobbed tomorrow!


 Happy b-day, glad they figured out the problem, and happy b-day. DD is going to see HSM3 at midnight tonight. Funny thing - she asked me if she could go. I said, "You're an adult and in college. Suit yourself." It's nice that I have such a sweetie that would still ask.



UtahMama said:


> WOOO HOOO!
> 
> Awesome!!!
> 
> I moved my tread mill from the garage to my bedroom because I was conflicted about not missing  "My Name Is Earl", "Kath & Kim" and, especially "The Office". There's also the Saturday Night Live election special. That is TWO hours of the Tread Mill for my LAST CHANCE workout tonight. See, usually, do to my "shows", I take Thursday's off. BUT...this fat aint gonna move unless I move!!!
> 
> I'll  think about your 3 full hours of wii fit if I feel like giving up on my 2 hours. See? You inadvertently inspired me!


 My nephew's girlfriend is on The Office tonight. I'm dvring it just to see her.
I'm taking the night off from exercise. I've been doing Body Sculpting with Gil, and I am sore. DH and I are going to buy a new exercise bike this weekend.
I went to Red Robin with friends tonight. I wanted a margarita but had a diet lemonade. I ordered the chicken fajita salad, no cheese, no dressing, a side of salsa. I hope the salt doesn't hurt my weigh-in, but I know calorically I did well. Yay me.


----------



## UtahMama

Awkward Memo: 
PLEASE forgive my memory skillz, but if you requested to be in the Facebook DIS-peeps group, pretty please inbox me and/or Lynda your DISboards username if you are newish. We both are struggling with a requestee's identity. 

So far it's kinda cool! I know it won't take away from this thread so if you are not able to join us, don't fret!  






::Snow_White:: said:


> Woohoo.
> 
> I really hate crunches, so this weekend I'm going to try and find a pilates video that way I can work on my stomach.
> I have a problem with the whole water thing, I take water to school but once it's gone, it's gone. They put gum on the fountains, stick their mouths on it, and it's completely gross. I really don't want to get water from there, and I'm not gonna buy a water every hour. During the summer I'd drink water constantly, enough to make me have to use the restroom every hour!  Then when I get home from school, I forgot to drink water. My legs hurt pretty bad today, so I was thinking about skipping yoga but didn't. It actually made my legs feel a lot better! I did skip my walking and running though.


Thanks to some stinkin' blisters and shin splints I only did 60 mins rather than my intended 2 full hours. I did run some when I could and kept my heart rate in the target range as best I could. Each drop of sweat is symbolic fat to me.  

What a water situation!! 

The gym fountains are quite skeevy but I get THIRSTY (enough to chance it)!

Yoga rocks! YESSSS! If you're sore...do it again! Sore = Progress!

Good job!!!!



dwheatl said:


> My nephew's girlfriend is on The Office tonight. I'm dvring it just to see her.
> I'm taking the night off from exercise. I've been doing Body Sculpting with Gil, and I am sore. DH and I are going to buy a new exercise bike this weekend.
> I went to Red Robin with friends tonight. I wanted a margarita but had a diet lemonade. I ordered the chicken fajita salad, no cheese, no dressing, a side of salsa. I hope the salt doesn't hurt my weigh-in, but I know calorically I did well. Yay me.


ON the Office? WHO?? It was  a good episode!

Great choices at Red Robin! no guac??? YOU are a saint!


----------



## katiebug86

Hi Everyone! I have been looking to loose some weight and I will diet and excercise for a couple of weeks and then just get off track. I found this thread and I'm hoping I can join y'all.  

I found this survey a couple pages back..
name: Katie.
how long have you been a peep? Just joining.
what you "do": I am a 20 year old college student.
kids? Nope.
favorite junk food: Hotpockets.  I know they are bad, but so good.
favorite healthy food: Broccilli.
tip you'd like to share with everyone: Hmm.. I don't really have any!

and of course we have to talk about what brings us together in the first place!
favorite disney park: Magic Kingdom.
favorite disney ride: Splash Moutain.
favorite disney show: Fantasmic.
favorite disney resort: Well December will be my first time.. It will be at POP, but I'm dying to go to Wilderness Lodge.
favorite disney TS: I haven't been to Disney in about 13 years.  
favorite disney CS: ???
favorite disney movie: Aladdin, Lion King, The Little Mermaid, and Monsters INC!

About the weightloss issue. I am 152 pounds as of 20 minutes ago. Up until the last two or three years I weight about 110-115 lbs. My target weight is about 125 lbs. It seems like I just woke up one morning and gained 40 pounds. My biggest problem is soft-drinks. I drink SO much Mountain Dew it's not funny. I am going to start drinking only water and crystal light (I really do like the way it tastes so I know I can do it!) I am also going to start the Atkin's diet Monday! Wish me luck. I look forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## dwheatl

UtahMama said:


> The gym fountains are quite skeevy but I get THIRSTY (enough to chance it)!
> 
> ON the Office? WHO?? It was  a good episode!
> 
> Great choices at Red Robin! no guac??? YOU are a saint!


 I'm another skeevy fountain drinker. Sometimes you just dry up!

Jen Burton is her real name, she played "New York employee", with 3 lines. You gotta start somewhere, right?



katiebug86 said:


> Hi Everyone! I have been looking to loose some weight and I will diet and excercise for a couple of weeks and then just get off track. I found this thread and I'm hoping I can join y'all.
> 
> I found this survey a couple pages back..
> name: Katie.
> how long have you been a peep? Just joining.
> what you "do": I am a 20 year old college student.
> kids? Nope.
> favorite junk food: Hotpockets.  I know they are bad, but so good.
> favorite healthy food: Broccilli.
> tip you'd like to share with everyone: Hmm.. I don't really have any!
> 
> and of course we have to talk about what brings us together in the first place!
> favorite disney park: Magic Kingdom.
> favorite disney ride: Splash Moutain.
> favorite disney show: Fantasmic.
> favorite disney resort: Well December will be my first time.. It will be at POP, but I'm dying to go to Wilderness Lodge.
> favorite disney TS: I haven't been to Disney in about 13 years.
> favorite disney CS: ???
> favorite disney movie: Aladdin, Lion King, The Little Mermaid, and Monsters INC!
> 
> About the weightloss issue. I am 152 pounds as of 20 minutes ago. Up until the last two or three years I weight about 110-115 lbs. My target weight is about 125 lbs. It seems like I just woke up one morning and gained 40 pounds. My biggest problem is soft-drinks. I drink SO much Mountain Dew it's not funny. I am going to start drinking only water and crystal light (I really do like the way it tastes so I know I can do it!) I am also going to start the Atkin's diet Monday! Wish me luck. I look forward to meeting everyone.



Welcome to the party! Soda just adds up so fast, doesn't it? Good for you for making the switch. We'll be glad to see you around here.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Looks like I'm (one of the) first to weigh in this week, which is quite a change from my "next week Tuesday or not at all" weigh-ins of the past few weeks.  Anyway, I wish I had better news to report, but I *gained 0.2 pounds *this week.  Although, all things considered, that's not so bad.  I had a horrible weekend of junk food, steak sandwiches, and beer in a cabin in the woods with my friends.  Then I came home with a cold or flu or something.  But it's not one of those _I'll lose 3 pounds because I don't feel like eating_ sicknesses; nope, this is an _I feel like crap, so pass me another cupcake_ type illness.  And because of being sick, I got zero, zilch, nada exercise this week.  So yeah, only gaining 0.2 isn't so bad.  But this is the week that I turn it back around and lose a nice big number.  I can do it!!!

Hope y'all had a better week than me!


----------



## MA pigletfan

ok i got brave and jumped on teh scale for a baseline today..not as bad as i thought so that is good..but still up 5lbs from the lowest i ahve been this year...i WILL get that off plus a lot more by the end of the year though..i have to..I HAVE TO BUY A WEDDING GOWN!!! AAAAAAAACKKKK! 
have a great day all..happy weigh in....i will be joining you on that again next week!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

SAMER

Bleurgh. Only myself to blame though! However, I am not TOTALLY recommitted to exercise, Ive got a routine planned and everything! So, hopefully next week I'll have something better to report!

 Katiebug86 - Fizzy drinks are a thorn in my side too, ive really cut down though and only drink them when I feel a headache coming on!

Have a great weigh-in everyone


----------



## LMO429

MA pigletfan said:


> ok i got brave and jumped on teh scale for a baseline today..not as bad as i thought so that is good..but still up 5lbs from the lowest i ahve been this year...i WILL get that off plus a lot more by the end of the year though..i have to..I HAVE TO BUY A WEDDING GOWN!!! AAAAAAAACKKKK!
> have a great day all..happy weigh in....i will be joining you on that again next week!




Getting a wedding dress was the ultimate motivation for me.  My wedding was in Sept 2008 and I got my dress at the end of February 2008.  Most brides get their dresses a year or a year in advance, trust me you do not have to get a dress that far in advance so dont feel pressure to just run out and buy one asap it's not necessary. Go dress hunting when you feel ready too.


----------



## LMO429

I'm posting my weight this week as oppose to a lose or a gain. I weigh 128.5 this morning. My goal is to stay between 126 to 130 between now and the new year


----------



## mousehouselover

I'm up a bit this week. We're celebrating my profession this week and several reps and suppliers have brought us lunch. I've made mostly good choices to try to minimize the damage. I just have o get through the pie bake off today (root for me, I'm entering 2) and things wil get back to normal. 

I've got to run, the oven is calling.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## punkin413

katiebug86 said:


> About the weightloss issue. I am 152 pounds as of 20 minutes ago. Up until the last two or three years I weight about 110-115 lbs. My target weight is about 125 lbs. It seems like I just woke up one morning and gained 40 pounds. My biggest problem is soft-drinks. I drink SO much Mountain Dew it's not funny. I am going to start drinking only water and crystal light (I really do like the way it tastes so I know I can do it!) I am also going to start the Atkin's diet Monday! Wish me luck. I look forward to meeting everyone.



hey, katie!  nice to see you here.     listen to me when i say that drinking water will help TONS!  as soon as i cut out diet coke and sweet tea and switched to water, water, water, the weight FELL off.  also, as far as atkins is concerned, if it doesn't work for you consider calorie counting.  atkins works for me for about 3 weeks then it just stops.  and calorie counting can be more of a permanent way of changing your eating instead of a "diet."  what i did was took my goal weight (130 pounds) x 12 = calorie intake per day.  it works like a charm as long as you stick to it.  i bought a little food diary and a small purse-sized calorie counting book and would write down everything i ate.  i did this for about 6 months and it was great for me.  now i just kinda know how much food i need every day to maintain.  when i started i weighed around 162 and a year later i was at 130.  i've gained a few pounds back but i stay around 135, which i'm happy with.  good luck - it's good to have you!


----------



## DisneyObsession

I am down .5! Not much, but I will take it. I am not going to meet my Halloween goal, but I did have 10 days of Disney in there with free dining!  In order to get my ring resized, I need to lose 14 more pounds. I am really hoping I can do that by Christmas!

Lynda...I pm'd you about the Facebook Peeps request to join. Looking forward to joining!

Off to exercise! Happy Day All!!!


----------



## dwheatl

I'm down 1.2. I really felt like I had my head in the game this week. Now I just need to get my new bike.

Aaron - Sorry you feel bad.  on the "pass me another cupcake" flu. That's often the one I get.



MA pigletfan said:


> ok i got brave and jumped on teh scale for a baseline today..not as bad as i thought so that is good..but still up 5lbs from the lowest i ahve been this year...i WILL get that off plus a lot more by the end of the year though..i have to..I HAVE TO BUY A WEDDING GOWN!!! AAAAAAAACKKKK!
> have a great day all..happy weigh in....i will be joining you on that again next week!


 Just make sure to enjoy this time in your life. Obsessing over the wedding day doesn't add to the joy or beauty of the day, and it sure doesn't ensure a long-lasting marriage (just look at some of the celeb weddings, and then the subsequent marriages). Have fun with your honey, have fun with your family and friends, and you will be a radiant bride.



mousehouselover said:


> I just have to get through the pie bake off today (root for me, I'm entering 2) and things wil get back to normal.
> 
> I've got to run, the oven is calling.
> 
> Have a great weekend!


 Go MHL! Do you watch "Pushing Daisies?" Maybe you should put some "happy drugs" in your pies.


----------



## DisneyObsession

katiebug86 said:


> Hi Everyone! I have been looking to loose some weight and I will diet and excercise for a couple of weeks and then just get off track. I found this thread and I'm hoping I can join y'all.
> 
> I found this survey a couple pages back..
> name: Katie.
> how long have you been a peep? Just joining.
> what you "do": I am a 20 year old college student.
> kids? Nope.
> favorite junk food: Hotpockets.  I know they are bad, but so good.
> favorite healthy food: Broccilli.
> tip you'd like to share with everyone: Hmm.. I don't really have any!
> 
> and of course we have to talk about what brings us together in the first place!
> favorite disney park: Magic Kingdom.
> favorite disney ride: Splash Moutain.
> favorite disney show: Fantasmic.
> favorite disney resort: Well December will be my first time.. It will be at POP, but I'm dying to go to Wilderness Lodge.
> favorite disney TS: I haven't been to Disney in about 13 years.
> favorite disney CS: ???
> favorite disney movie: Aladdin, Lion King, The Little Mermaid, and Monsters INC!
> 
> About the weightloss issue. I am 152 pounds as of 20 minutes ago. Up until the last two or three years I weight about 110-115 lbs. My target weight is about 125 lbs. It seems like I just woke up one morning and gained 40 pounds. My biggest problem is soft-drinks. I drink SO much Mountain Dew it's not funny. I am going to start drinking only water and crystal light (I really do like the way it tastes so I know I can do it!) I am also going to start the Atkin's diet Monday! Wish me luck. I look forward to meeting everyone.




KatieBug...  We are so glad you joined our little group! Jump right in and have fun!!! We are from all over the globe and walk in many stages of life. I look forward to getting to know you better!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

I up 2lbs from my last weigh-in, when ever that was.  I'll take it though.  Saturday I was up 6 lbs.  




missnarwhale said:


> holy moly it's been forever! I dnt have Internet at home, hence my absence. I'm actually typing this on my phone. It's rather difficult. I just had to say hi! Of course I haven't lost any weight whatsoever but midterms are over, so no more stress eating!
> 
> I hope everyone is well! I guess I'll have to play catch up for awhile!







katiebug86 said:


> Hi Everyone! I have been looking to loose some weight and I will diet and excercise for a couple of weeks and then just get off track. I found this thread and I'm hoping I can join y'all.
> 
> I found this survey a couple pages back..
> name: Katie.



Hi Katie!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Good Morning!
I'm -2lbs!  
Only 13 more pounds and I'll be to my goal weight!  

I didn't see that survey, I suppose I'll fill it out.  
name: *Kayla.*
how long have you been a peep? *A few weeks.*
what you "do":* A High School student.*
kids? *No.*
favorite junk food: *Cheetos.*
favorite healthy food: *Apples or yogurt.*
tip you'd like to share with everyone: *I don't have any really.*

and of course we have to talk about what brings us together in the first place!
favorite disney park: *Magic Kingdom.*
favorite disney ride: *Tower of Terror.*.
favorite disney show: *Fantasmic.*
favorite disney resort: *Pop Century.*
favorite disney movie: *Peter Pan and Snow White.*



UtahMama said:


> Thanks to some stinkin' blisters and shin splints I only did 60 mins rather than my intended 2 full hours. I did run some when I could and kept my heart rate in the target range as best I could. Each drop of sweat is symbolic fat to me.
> 
> What a water situation!!
> 
> The gym fountains are quite skeevy but I get THIRSTY (enough to chance it)!
> 
> Yoga rocks! YESSSS! If you're sore...do it again! Sore = Progress!
> 
> Good job!!!!



I had blisters on my heel from some shoes a few weeks back and they just now are almost healed!

All water foutains creep me out, and I'm usually never thirsty, but that's when they say you should drink water.
Thanks!


----------



## UtahMama

::Snow_White:: said:


> Good Morning!
> I'm -2lbs!
> Only 13 more pounds and I'll be to my goal weight!
> 
> I didn't see that survey, I suppose I'll fill it out.
> name: *Kayla.*
> how long have you been a peep? *A few weeks.*
> what you "do":* A High School student.*
> kids? *No.*
> favorite junk food: *Cheetos.*
> favorite healthy food: *Apples or yogurt.*
> tip you'd like to share with everyone: *I don't have any really.*
> 
> and of course we have to talk about what brings us together in the first place!
> favorite disney park: *Magic Kingdom.*
> favorite disney ride: *Tower of Terror.*.
> favorite disney show: *Fantasmic.*
> favorite disney resort: *Pop Century.*
> favorite disney movie: *Peter Pan and Snow White.*



Good for YOU! Yayyy!  I want Cheetos now!  (LOL)

Now, I LOOOVE NEWSIES!

"Arise and seize the day!"


----------



## UGABelle

Well I'm +1.2 lbs today. 

Not too bad considering the food frenzy we had in Monterey/San Fran - including Ghiradelli *of couse*

My goal is to be back down to what I was last week by the time we leave for Disney (2 WEEKS!!!!), but I'd be happy if it was a little less, since I'm taking the trip with plans to eat whatever I want. It is Disney after all  

Hope everyone has a great weekend. It's rainy and cold here (well cold for SC!), so I think it's going to be a movie night for us


----------



## mommaU4

You guys were right!! It must have been just water weight or something because I went from 226 on Sunday, to 218 this morning!  Whew!! Thank goodness. LOL 

So I guess the last time I weighed in here was the 10th and I was 218.2 then. Since I am 218 even now I guess put me down for a loss of 
*-0.2*. LOL 

The good news is now I am officially at a 45 lb loss. Time for a new banner.  

Good luck to everyone!! Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## LMO429

mommaU4 said:


> You guys were right!! It must have been just water weight or something because I went from 226 on Sunday, to 218 this morning!  Whew!! Thank goodness. LOL
> 
> So I guess the last time I weighed in here was the 10th and I was 218.2 then. Since I am 218 even now I guess put me down for a loss of
> *-0.2*. LOL
> 
> The good news is now I am officially at a 45 lb loss. Time for a new banner.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!! Have a wonderful weekend!



WOW! you lost 45 pounds!! BRAVO 2 U!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

UGABelle said:


> Well I'm +1.2 lbs today.
> 
> Not too bad considering the food frenzy we had in Monterey/San Fran - including Ghiradelli *of couse*
> 
> My goal is to be back down to what I was last week by the time we leave for Disney (2 WEEKS!!!!), but I'd be happy if it was a little less, since I'm taking the trip with plans to eat whatever I want. It is Disney after all
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend. It's rainy and cold here (well cold for SC!), so I think it's going to be a movie night for us



UGA?? Did you request to be in on the facebook club? 
A-HA! I think my little mystery is solved! 
MUCH apologies for my brain fart!  

2 weeks??! LUCKEEE!


----------



## Pakey

Morning peeps.  I'm late as usual, left coast time.

I'm -1.  That's all due to yous guyses.  I'd do better with exercise but just can't handle it with allergy/sinus problems right now.  

I missed the survey since I was an AWOL peep so here goes:

Name:  Faith

Length of Peepdom:  About 18 months

Occupation:  Chief Financial Officer

Kids:  3 sons ages 31, 29, 27, 2 DILs and 1 3 year old grandson.  Plus 2 very spoiled hairless Chinese crested dogs that I love more than anything.

Favorite Junk Food:  sunflower seeds

Favorite Healthy Food:  raisins

Tip You'd Like to Share:  *Get those Annual Mammograms*

Favorite Disney Park:  Disneyland Paris

Favorite Ride:  Tower of Terror

Favorite Show:  Festival of the Lion King

Favorite Resort:  Grand Floridian

Favorite Movie:  Jungle Book


----------



## Disneyfreak92

OK, I'm in a bit of a time pinch. I *gained 1.4 *this week. It's better than it was earlier in the week, but it's obvious I won't hit my Halloween challenge even if I lose a bit this week. I'm at 197.8 right now, and I wanted to be at 190. Not gonna happen. I'd REALLY like to be at 195 though. If not by Halloween, shortly there after. I'll see what I can do. Maybe I can hit 190 by the end of the year and then kick it into gear to hit my tentative final goal of about 160-170 by May when we go to WDW.


----------



## UGABelle

UtahMama said:


> UGA?? Did you request to be in on the facebook club?
> A-HA! I think my little mystery is solved!
> MUCH apologies for my brain fart!
> 
> 2 weeks??! LUCKEEE!



That's me!

DisneyFreak92 has got me covered


----------



## UtahMama

Disneyfreak92 said:


> OK, I'm in a bit of a time pinch. I *gained 1.4 *this week. It's better than it was earlier in the week, but it's obvious I won't hit my Halloween challenge even if I lose a bit this week. I'm at 197.8 right now, and I wanted to be at 190. Not gonna happen. I'd REALLY like to be at 195 though. If not by Halloween, shortly there after. I'll see what I can do. Maybe I can hit 190 by the end of the year and then kick it into gear to hit my tentative final goal of about 160-170 by May when we go to WDW.



MUCH better than a couple days ago, Lynda! I think we weigh about the same. Maybe a little friendly competition is in order?   



Pakey said:


> Morning peeps.  I'm late as usual, left coast time.
> 
> I'm -1.  That's all due to yous guyses.  I'd do better with exercise but just can't handle it with allergy/sinus problems right now.
> 
> I missed the survey since I was an AWOL peep so here goes:
> 
> Name:  Faith
> 
> Length of Peepdom:  About 18 months
> 
> Occupation:  Chief Financial Officer
> 
> Kids:  3 sons ages 31, 29, 27, 2 DILs and 1 3 year old grandson.  Plus 2 very spoiled hairless Chinese crested dogs that I love more than anything.
> 
> Favorite Junk Food:  sunflower seeds
> 
> Favorite Healthy Food:  raisins
> 
> Tip You'd Like to Share:  *Get those Annual Mammograms*
> 
> Favorite Disney Park:  Disneyland Paris
> 
> Favorite Ride:  Tower of Terror
> 
> Favorite Show:  Festival of the Lion King
> 
> Favorite Resort:  Grand Floridian
> 
> Favorite Movie:  Jungle Book



OH no, you are right on time, sister! We have stragglers all weekend (and don't mind a bit!).

I'd put sunflower seeds in the healthy-ish snack section (minus the salt).

And...thanks for reminding me to get a mammogram (I'm 41 and still havent!)

Mammogram smilie:   (LOL! I crack myself up!)

Ohhh, I love Tower of Terror!


----------



## Squidrific

Hello everyone I'm new - Wendy recruited me.  So what do I need to do/tell/expose about myself to get started on this fun?


----------



## DisneyLaura

UtahMama said:


> And...thanks for reminding me to get a mammogram (I'm 41 and still havent!)



I'm 38 and still haven't because DD2 is still nursing, trying to wean her before she's 3 which is in a month.  Going good we cut out nursing in the afternoon so that's a good.



UtahMama said:


> Mammogram smilie:   (LOL! I crack myself up!)



That's a cute one  



Squidrific said:


> Hello everyone I'm new - Wendy recruited me.  So what do I need to do/tell/expose about myself to get started on this fun?



Welcome.  Didn't Wendy tell you needed to post a picture of yourself in a bikini?


----------



## Squidrific

DisneyLaura said:


> Welcome.  Didn't Wendy tell you needed to post a picture of yourself in a bikini?



Oh, ok - but I'm no longer blonde


----------



## UtahMama

Squidrific said:


> Hello everyone I'm new - Wendy recruited me.  So what do I need to do/tell/expose about myself to get started on this fun?



'Bout stinkin' time!
Everyone, please welcome my very lovely squiddy-friend!!!! 
She's full of the snarkiest of snark but has a great big heart.  

Tell us about yourself and your weight related/ health goals. Your turns ons/ offs...what makes you tick?? ((LOL!...maybe don't answer that part)






DisneyLaura said:


> I'm 38 and still haven't because DD2 is still nursing, trying to wean her before she's 3 which is in a month.  Going good we cut out nursing in the afternoon so that's a good.
> 
> Welcome.  Didn't Wendy tell you needed to post a picture of yourself in a bikini?



Laura- Love you for nursing!!! It's so hard when it's your last baby. Norah was quite the biter so she was weened at 10 months. My boys were at least 12-18 months. Loved it!!



Squidrific said:


> Oh, ok - but I'm no longer blonde


Uh...my _female_ BFF has some splainin' to do! Thank you for at least shaving the forest for us.


----------



## katiebug86

Thank you everyone for welcoming me! I look forward to getting to know you too!  

UtahMama: I LOVE that mammogram smiley.  



Squidrific said:


> Oh, ok - but I'm no longer blonde



   I'm scarred for life.


----------



## DisneyLaura

Squidrific said:


> Oh, ok - but I'm no longer blonde



That's great  



UtahMama said:


> Laura- Love you for nursing!!! It's so hard when it's your last baby. Norah was quite the biter so she was weened at 10 months. My boys were at least 12-18 months.



No one every bite me - thank goodness.  My first son I nursed until he was almost 2 (maybe 20 months, got incisors that hurt every time he latched on but he did not bite).  My second second son until he was 25 months (he stopped while we went on vacation for a week and never wanted it on vacation so he actually was the easiest).  Her she's going to be hard.  She loves her ****a as she calls it especially at night and first thing in the imorning but it's only for 5-10 minutes then she's done so I think she might be weaning herself.  Thanks for not saying "you're still nursing a 2 1/2 year old".  I get that a lot.


----------



## UtahMama

DisneyLaura said:


> That's great
> 
> 
> 
> No one every bite me - thank goodness.  My first son I nursed until he was almost 2 (maybe 20 months, got incisors that hurt every time he latched on but he did not bite).  My second second son until he was 25 months (he stopped while we went on vacation for a week and never wanted it on vacation so he actually was the easiest).  Her she's going to be hard.  She loves her ****a as she calls it especially at night and first thing in the imorning but it's only for 5-10 minutes then she's done so I think she might be weaning herself.  Thanks for not saying "you're still nursing a 2 1/2 year old".  I get that a lot.



OY on the biting! Nothing worked to stop Norah's biting!   I'd be all cozy and falling asleep, when all of a sudden, !!CHOMP!! followed by a blood curdling scream by me... and then a crying, wide awake baby. UGH. Broke my heart to ween her, but I was/am attached to what she was biting off.  

Noooo way would I say that to you or anyone. I haaaate judgey people. I completely realize she's eating food-food mostly and it's some cuddling with mama time!  Which she can still have anytime she wants, I'm sure!


----------



## Pakey

OK, I'll be cheating on the diet tonight.  After seeing Squid's pic, I'm going to need alcohol.


----------



## DisneyLaura

I'm going to a candle party tonight Pakey I'll have some wine with you too.


----------



## punkin413

Squidrific said:


> Oh, ok - but I'm no longer blonde



wow, caroline, that's quite the five o'clock shadow you have.     but you are smokin hot in a bikini.  



Pakey said:


> OK, I'll be cheating on the diet tonight.  After seeing Squid's pic, I'm going to need alcohol.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

UtahMama said:


> MUCH better than a couple days ago, Lynda! I think we weigh about the same. Maybe a little friendly competition is in order?
> 
> Mammogram smilie:   (LOL! I crack myself up!)



Indeed! I'm all for that! Whatever it takes to move this fat from my body. And if it helps others, that's even better! So, wanna race to the finish line or what?  

Ugh! I have to start that next year because my mom had breast cancer. Love the smilie though!  



Squidrific said:


> Oh, ok - but I'm no longer blonde



Oh my goodness!  Well, WELCOME to the Peep thread! You should fit right in!


----------



## Sparkie

*Well, no gains but no loses either this week..... just a SAMER*


----------



## ::Snow_White::

UtahMama said:


> Good for YOU! Yayyy!  I want Cheetos now!  (LOL)
> 
> Now, I LOOOVE NEWSIES!
> 
> "Arise and seize the day!"



Lol. Cheetos are so good.

I'm actually listening to that song now! I've been listening to songs from that movie nonstop for about the past 3 days. I just finished watching it for the first time at school this week. I couldn't believe I'd never seen it! I'm going to look for it on DVD tomorrow.

Today was good. I had this teriyaki chicken thing for dinner and it definately wasn't worth it. (They come in these small green containers and are seperated into seperate packages and you microvave them.) It wasn't very good.
I still have to run and walk and I'm good for the day. 

Congratulations to everyone who lost this week!


----------



## UtahMama

Pakey said:


> OK, I'll be cheating on the diet tonight.  After seeing Squid's pic, I'm going to need alcohol.


Ohhh noooo! 
I'm sure Squid's intent was to drive us all to drink!
She's crafty, that one!



DisneyLaura said:


> I'm going to a candle party tonight Pakey I'll have some wine with you too.


What kind of candles? I'm such a candle person!!!

and...

Oh NO you wont!    (just kidding!)




Disneyfreak92 said:


> Indeed! I'm all for that! Whatever it takes to move this fat from my body. And if it helps others, that's even better! So, wanna race to the finish line or what?
> 
> Ugh! I have to start that next year because my mom had breast cancer. Love the smilie though!


Oh it's on!
I'll pee as I run, but it's ON! 

I pulled up your post as I finally sat down all comfy with a bowl of my crock pot chili...so starting tomorrow  



Sparkie said:


> *Well, no gains but no loses either this week..... just a SAMER*



Always a good thing!  



::Snow_White:: said:


> Lol. Cheetos are so good.


Yes, please give *LYNDA* the Cheetos.  (what?)





My favorite thing about Cheetos is the powdery coating your fingers get which needs to be sucked off.


----------



## punkin413

UtahMama said:


> My favorite thing about Cheetos is the powdery coating your fingers get which needs to be sucked off.



okay, i know some of you have heard this story before but it's too funny not to share.

my one and only wedding nightmare that i had was that i forgot to buy food for the reception and realized it right before the ceremony.  so i gave my mom some money and told her to go to gas station to get whatever she could find.  she came back and all she had bought was cheetos.  so everyone at my wedding reception had "cheeto fingers" and my beautiful white wedding gown was covered with orange, greasy, powdery stains!


----------



## Squidrific

UtahMama said:


> 'Bout stinkin' time!
> Everyone, please welcome my very lovely squiddy-friend!!!!
> She's full of the snarkiest of snark but has a great big heart.
> 
> Tell us about yourself and your weight related/ health goals. Your turns ons/ offs...what makes you tick?? ((LOL!...maybe don't answer that part)



I am 42 years young - act like I'm about 16 though.  I have one dd who is 13 and very cute although because of the newly emerging hormones is about to get a vicious beating this evening!!!  I am turned on by Johnny Depp, Orlando Bloom and cheetos (kidding).  I'm turned off by squabbling about politics, people with no sense of humor, and men who want me to cook for them and do their laundry!

What makes me tick?  Oh no one knows, but if you bottled it....well no one would want to buy it either so you'd lose money on that one.  I want to lose about 100 pounds - yep seriously, I was a size 6 when I got married and I want to get back there.  I want to start doing a walking/running program because I want to do one of the Disney marathons next year.  Maybe starting with one of the small ones.  

I am squite the snark, but I'm only trying to be silly so I hope no one gets offended by me.  

Hi everyone!  



Pakey said:


> OK, I'll be cheating on the diet tonight.  After seeing Squid's pic, I'm going to need alcohol.



Wow - you don't even know me and you're already on to my diabolical plan.  So are we not supposed to have alcohol?



punkin413 said:


> okay, i know some of you have heard this story before but it's too funny not to share.
> 
> my one and only wedding nightmare that i had was that i forgot to buy food for the reception and realized it right before the ceremony.  so i gave my mom some money and told her to go to gas station to get whatever she could find.  she came back and all she had bought was cheetos.  so everyone at my wedding reception had "cheeto fingers" and my beautiful white wedding gown was covered with orange, greasy, powdery stains!



Darn - why wasn't I invited?


----------



## UtahMama

Squid- I'll unlock the PM feature and send you my real name that isn't "UtahMama" belive it or not.

At which point, you will be required to get a Facebook account if you don't already have one.

"Find" me and request to be my friend. I then MAY choose to let you in. If you're NICE. 

Once you accept my friendship, I'll send you an invitation on a velvet pillow. Chick, "accept" (or whatever it is) and you'll be IN.

This message will self -destruct in 10 seconds.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

punkin413 said:


> okay, i know some of you have heard this story before but it's too funny not to share.
> 
> my one and only wedding nightmare that i had was that i forgot to buy food for the reception and realized it right before the ceremony.  so i gave my mom some money and told her to go to gas station to get whatever she could find.  she came back and all she had bought was cheetos.  so everyone at my wedding reception had "cheeto fingers" and my beautiful white wedding gown was covered with orange, greasy, powdery stains!



 

---
Does anyone know how I can stop my neck from tightening up while doing crunches?
When I go down I tend to try and lift my head up instead of falling straight into the ground and it really makes my neck hurt sometimes.


----------



## LMO429

I call them my "cheeto fingerprints!!!" I can always tell when my husband ate them because they leave marks all over the house...BUSTED!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Squidrific

I will do my best to behave over here everyone!


----------



## dwheatl

mommaU4 said:


> The good news is now I am officially at a 45 lb loss. Time for a new banner.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!! Have a wonderful weekend!


 Woot! 45 lbs! Congrats!



Squidrific said:


> Oh, ok - but I'm no longer blonde


 OK, judging by your picture, you might want to crank out a few crunches every night. But  look at them sexy legs!



::Snow_White:: said:


> ---
> Does anyone know how I can stop my neck from tightening up while doing crunches?
> When I go down I tend to try and lift my head up instead of falling straight into the ground and it really makes my neck hurt sometimes.



When you are crunching , your chin should stay parallel to the ceiling, not coming up towards your knees. This helps protect your neck, and puts all the work on the abs.
And Caroline, ix-nay on the ut-smay(or is it mut-say?) . Snow White is a youngster (high school).

So I got some fabulous news today. Work has been very stressful, and I have been having chest pains, so bad they make me break out in a sweat. So how is this good news? The dr. sent me for a treadmill test EKG, and the nurse and technician were blown away by what good shape my heart was in. They kept cranking the treadmill, and it took ten minutes to get my heart rate way up (95% of maximum). Then they had me lie down, and it slowed to normal almost immediately. That, and my blood pressure was so low, they asked me if I felt dizzy. So, long story short, the chest pains are probably indigestion made worse by stress, but they are not cardiac related. And even though my weight is not where I want it to be, my regular exercise routine of exercise bike, elliptical, and chasing kindergartners around is keeping me healthy. Yay.


----------



## UtahMama

dwheatl said:


> When you are crunching , your chin should stay parallel to the ceiling, not coming up towards your knees. This helps protect your neck, and puts all the work on the abs.
> So I got some fabulous news today. Work has been very stressful, and I have been having chest pains, so bad they make me break out in a sweat. So how is this good news? The dr. sent me for a treadmill test EKG, and the nurse and technician were blown away by what good shape my heart was in. They kept cranking the treadmill, and it took ten minutes to get my heart rate way up (95% of maximum). Then they had me lie down, and it slowed to normal almost immediately. That, and my blood pressure was so low, they asked me if I felt dizzy. So, long story short, the chest pains are probably indigestion made worse by stress, but they are not cardiac related. And even though my weight is not where I want it to be, my regular exercise routine of exercise bike, elliptical, and chasing kindergartners around is keeping me healthy. Yay.


I "look up" the whole time too. Yay I was doing it right!

Gas? jk...Hope you're feeling better! Glad to hear you have a strong ticker! 



Squidrific said:


> I will do my best to behave over here everyone!


Pssshhh!


::Snow_White:: said:


> ---
> Does anyone know how I can stop my neck from tightening up while doing crunches?
> When I go down I tend to try and lift my head up instead of falling straight into the ground and it really makes my neck hurt sometimes.



My quotes are out of the order I wanted but I was gonna "wow" you and tell you to look up. Heh. Hope it helps! 



LMO429 said:


> I call them my "cheeto fingerprints!!!" I can always tell when my husband ate them because they leave marks all over the house...BUSTED!!!!!!!!!!


Man! I want Cheetos. But not the evidence of them!
Maybe I'll substitute with baby carrots.


----------



## katiebug86

UtahMama said:


> Man! I want Cheetos. But not the evidence of them!
> Maybe I'll substitute with baby carrots.



Just as good and you don't get orange fingers.


----------



## pixie dust 112

Hi kids!  Late check in here.  I don't know why but I am up another 1.4 pounds this week.  On Monday I was down 2.1 from last week and I know I did not do anything to cause me to gain 3.5 pounds since Monday! I guess it's time to start writing everything down again.  Can we have a recommittment ceremony here?

This place has been hoppin' the last coupl of days, so though I read all the posts, I'm not going to reply to all of them.  Just a quick welcome to Katie and Squid.  I have to say I think Miss Squid will be livening things up and keeping us on our toes.  Is it sad that my goal is to look like squid's bikini picture?   

Thanks to all for the good wishes on DDs surgery.  She is devastated that she is going to miss indoor track, but she will survive.  SHe is looking forward to starting physical therapy.  

I am somewhat relieved that it is just a re-tear of the meniscus, as a mommy, I feared the worst.  Good news for me is we get to visit her doctor more.  Just found out the nurses around here call him "Dr. Adorable" behind his back .... and he is!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Squidrific said:


> Oh, ok - but I'm no longer blonde




Wow! You are HOT!  
Welcome!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

double post - sorry!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

I'm a samer. Pretty pleased, been ill all week, no motivation to exercise but still had plenty of energy to eat! 

I'm so hungry - not going out to dinner for another 4 hours!! DH just brought me the worlds most adorable handbag though, so am focusing my energies on that!






Isn't it lovely?! Well, I need something to keep me warm - they are predicting snow here tomorrow.


----------



## DisneyLaura

UtahMama said:


> What kind of candles? I'm such a candle person!!!
> 
> and...
> 
> Oh NO you wont!    (just kidding!)



It was a Party Lite candle party.  Everything was really nice.  The only thing that I did not like was that some of the scents only came in certain things, example for instance - I wanted Plum and Cognac and it only came in tealights, votives I would have loved a big pilar of that for my bathroom (its gray and black and purple) but I got votives so now I have to try and find some nice thing to put it in.  Their containers were a little bit pricey for me.

Oh and I had TWO glasses of wine.  I never drink usually and I asked my friend what she was drinking (not a wine expert by no means).  It was pink (but I forgot the name) and was so good.  My first glass was only half but then I filled it up again (half way again and added ice, I like it real cold).  So sorry I did have the wine and some other goddies but no dessert.  I was a good girl and stayed away from the brownies and apple crisp everyone was eating (yeah Laura)




UtahMama said:


> Squid- I'll unlock the PM feature and send you my real name that isn't "UtahMama" belive it or not.



It's not  



pixie dust 112 said:


> Hi kids!  Late check in here.  I don't know why but I am up another 1.4 pounds this week.  On Monday I was down 2.1 from last week and I know I did not do anything to cause me to gain 3.5 pounds since Monday! I guess it's time to start writing everything down again.  Can we have a recommittment ceremony here?
> 
> This place has been hoppin' the last coupl of days, so though I read all the posts, I'm not going to reply to all of them.  Just a quick welcome to Katie and Squid.  I have to say I think Miss Squid will be livening things up and keeping us on our toes.  Is it sad that my goal is to look like squid's bikini picture?
> 
> Thanks to all for the good wishes on DDs surgery.  She is devastated that she is going to miss indoor track, but she will survive.  SHe is looking forward to starting physical therapy.
> 
> I am somewhat relieved that it is just a re-tear of the meniscus, as a mommy, I feared the worst.  Good news for me is we get to visit her doctor more.  Just found out the nurses around here call him "Dr. Adorable" behind his back .... and he is!



Glad DD is on the road to recovery.  Hey Dr Adorable - I went to a couple of those doctors too


----------



## DisneyLaura

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Isn't it lovely?! Well, I need something to keep me warm - they are predicting snow here tomorrow.



Yes it is lovely.  I love the colors.  So sorry you're getting snow, hopefully we won't get too much of that this year although my kids will be upset.

I'm + .6 lb  but that's ok with me.  Better next week.


----------



## punkin413

pixie dust 112 said:


> Thanks to all for the good wishes on DDs surgery.  She is devastated that she is going to miss indoor track, but she will survive.  SHe is looking forward to starting physical therapy.



i've been MIA and didn't know about it.  glad she's okay though!



::Snow_White:: said:


> Does anyone know how I can stop my neck from tightening up while doing crunches?
> When I go down I tend to try and lift my head up instead of falling straight into the ground and it really makes my neck hurt sometimes.



anna (my best friend/fitness trainer) says to pretend like you have an apple under your chin and always keep your face parallel to the ceiling instead of tucking your head inwards and that should keep your neck in the right position.  i have scoliosis and so i have to really watch my neck and back when i exercise.  so while doing crunches, i put both hands behind my head.  i don't use them to life my head at all (that would defeat the purpose) but just use them as a support.  

*danielle* - glad to hear the news about your heart.  that's great!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

punkin413 said:


> anna (my best friend/fitness trainer) says to pretend like you have an apple under your chin and always keep your face parallel to the ceiling instead of tucking your head inwards and that should keep your neck in the right position.  i have scoliosis and so i have to really watch my neck and back when i exercise.  so while doing crunches, i put both hands behind my head.  i don't use them to life my head at all (that would defeat the purpose) but just use them as a support.
> 
> [



It also helps your neck / posture if you push your tongue up against the roof of your mouth whilst crunching. I forget the science behind it, but thats what I was taught when doing my aerobic teacher training!! It probably does nothing, and just helps you keep your mind off the pain, but worth a try!!


----------



## DisneyLaura

dwheatl said:


> So I got some fabulous news today. Work has been very stressful, and I have been having chest pains, so bad they make me break out in a sweat. So how is this good news? The dr. sent me for a treadmill test EKG, and the nurse and technician were blown away by what good shape my heart was in. They kept cranking the treadmill, and it took ten minutes to get my heart rate way up (95% of maximum). Then they had me lie down, and it slowed to normal almost immediately. That, and my blood pressure was so low, they asked me if I felt dizzy. So, long story short, the chest pains are probably indigestion made worse by stress, but they are not cardiac related. And even though my weight is not where I want it to be, my regular exercise routine of exercise bike, elliptical, and chasing kindergartners around is keeping me healthy. Yay.



Sorry this I quoted but it didn't work for some reason.  Glad your heart is ok


----------



## mousehouselover

dwheatl said:


> Go MHL! Do you watch "Pushing Daisies?" Maybe you should put some "happy drugs" in your pies.



Y'know, that's funny since I work in a pharmacy. My boss said I should think about opening my own pie shop, he actually said he likes the name "Pie Hole" from the show............ I have a lot of fun baking but I'm not sure I'm ready to do it full time or have the ability to do it well enough. Just thinking about everything I'd need to get started is  I won again; second year running. Of coarse, it also means that I get lots of requests for staff pitch-ins. 

Danielle~ Great news on the heart exam!!!

Caroline~ Where are you in IN? Did you make it to the Labor Day DIS meet? I was there but didn't get everyone's screen names.  

I've got a wake to go to this afternoon. A friend's dad died lat week and they are having a celebration of life today. It's so soon after loosing my MIL, I'm a bit concerned about how well DH is going to do. He's been having pretty severe panic attacks and he's really worried about how he's handling things. He saw one of his Drs on Thurs and I have to call in on Mon and talk about the situation. If is gets much worse, I'm afraid they may want to discuss inpatient care. That thought does nothing for my stress level.


----------



## Pakey

Laura, you had the wine and I had cosmopolitans.  2 of them.  My oncologist would kill me.  But I'm sure if I printed out squid's pic and showed him, he would understand that it was medically necessary.

Danielle, so glad your heart is healthy.  

Pooh's-Honey-Pot (sorry I do not know your name yet as you joined here while I was AWOL-it says Abigail on the purse but I don't want to assume), I love that purse.  I'm a purse freak myself.  I have so many Coach purses that I actually get cards from them now.  My husband would never have decent enough taste to pick something so nice for me.

I finally downloaded my Paris/Disneyland Paris pics.  I'll post a few here soon.  Disneyland Paris is just so beautiful.  There are so many pics-I must have done nothing else while on vacation except point and click.  I'll be scrapbooking that trip for a year.  

Since I blew the diet so badly last night, I'm going to try really hard to be good this weekend.  My husband went to Pebble Beach to golf for the weekend so that helps as he can't tempt me.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Thanks for the suggestions everyone, I'll have to try harder on looking up today.

Yesterday we went to Golden Corral, so lunch didn't go so well, then I had an iced hot chocolate from Starbucks. Luckily I counted it up and I actually only had probably a few 100 calories over my limit yesterday, so nothing big.

Free day today, so I can exercise some.
Hope everyone has great day!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Danielle -  Great news from the doctor!  

Snow_white - Iced hot chocolate sounds so nice!  

Hope everyone is having a great and skinny day!


----------



## LMO429

Last night we went bowling, I drank waaaaayyy to much...at 3:30 in the morning I ate 3/4 a slice of pizza and cheese fries YUM!!!! I know so Bad!!! but they were so good!!!!! 

once I get rid of this hangover I'm going to attempt to work it off


----------



## DisneyObsession

Disneyfreak92 said:


> OK, I'm in a bit of a time pinch. I *gained 1.4 *this week. It's better than it was earlier in the week, but it's obvious I won't hit my Halloween challenge even if I lose a bit this week. I'm at 197.8 right now, and I wanted to be at 190. Not gonna happen. I'd REALLY like to be at 195 though. If not by Halloween, shortly there after. I'll see what I can do. Maybe I can hit 190 by the end of the year and then kick it into gear to hit my tentative final goal of about 160-170 by May when we go to WDW.





UtahMama said:


> MUCH better than a couple days ago, Lynda! I think we weigh about the same. Maybe a little friendly competition is in order?



OK Lynda & Wendy...my weight is around the same, even though I am shorter than both of you, and could use some friendly competition. What do you say???  



Squidrific said:


> I will do my best to behave over here everyone!




Please don't. That would be no fun at all!!! 

My DD, SIL and GS moved in with us yesterday, so the dynamics of my house have drastically changed. Having a 2 1/2 yo in the house is such a blessing, but so much work at the same time! It's nice waking up and hearing his little voice.

I've had a migraine today  and am finally feeling a little better. It's not totally gone, but much better than it was. I even put split pea soup on the stove for dinner. YUM!!! DH will be pleasantly surprised, as it is his favorite.


----------



## dwheatl

mousehouselover said:


> I've got a wake to go to this afternoon. A friend's dad died lat week and they are having a celebration of life today. It's so soon after loosing my MIL, I'm a bit concerned about how well DH is going to do. He's been having pretty severe panic attacks and he's really worried about how he's handling things. He saw one of his Drs on Thurs and I have to call in on Mon and talk about the situation. If is gets much worse, I'm afraid they may want to discuss inpatient care. That thought does nothing for my stress level.



Sorry about the death and especially about your husband's health. Sending pixie dust your way.



DisneyObsession said:


> My DD, SIL and GS moved in with us yesterday, so the dynamics of my house have drastically changed. Having a 2 1/2 yo in the house is such a blessing, but so much work at the same time! It's nice waking up and hearing his little voice.
> 
> I've had a migraine today  and am finally feeling a little better. It's not totally gone, but much better than it was.



Sorry about the migraine, but lovely about having your family there. Hope the change in living arrangements doesn't throw you off-balance in the food dept.

OK, everyone knows I come here to vent, so let me just say, "I picked the wrong week to give up sniffing glue!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




DH and I agreed last week that we are going to do Nutrisystem for 3 months. We both need to lose 20 lbs, but we have many minor bad habits that add up to the weight not coming off. The food is a little expensive, but we decided the control would help us to take off the weight and hit the reset button on how we eat. The food came mid-week, and we agreed that it would be easier to start on Saturday, when we had time to look at what we were doing.

So far, so good, right? I go to bed around 11 Friday night, only to have the phone ring at 11:40. My mother has a live-in caregiver due to multiple health problems. The caregiver calls and tells me to get over there, because she is leaving. No explanation, no nothing. I grab a set of clean clothes, pull on my robe and slippers, grab the morning food from my Nutrisystem carton, and zip over there.

The house was an incredible mess. We could report the caregiver for elder abuse, because the house was a health hazard. Rotten food left on the stove, in the fridge, soiled Depends left on the floor, dirty dishes and half-drunk water bottles everywhere! To top it off, mom got sick to her stomach, either from the stress or food poisoning, so when I wasn't cleaning the other messes, I had to do 8 loads of laundry and bathe my mother repeatedly as well as clean up the cr@p that got everywhere. 

Anyways, I have kept to the Nutrisystem. (yay me!) In a way, it's a blessing, because heaven knows what I would be eating if I hadn't already laid out the money for this (donuts and cheeseburgers come to mind). I found an agency to send a certified nursing assistant for this week, and then Mom is going to "test-drive" an assisted living facility. Please all send pixie dust that the facility works out for her. 

OK, vent over. Sorry for the TMI, but I just had to have my pity party.


----------



## mommaU4

dwheatl said:


> So far, so good, right? I go to bed around 11 Friday night, only to have the phone ring at 11:40. My mother has a live-in caregiver due to multiple health problems. The caregiver calls and tells me to get over there, because she is leaving. No explanation, no nothing. I grab a set of clean clothes, pull on my robe and slippers, grab the morning food from my Nutrisystem carton, and zip over there.
> 
> The house was an incredible mess. We could report the caregiver for elder abuse, because the house was a health hazard. Rotten food left on the stove, in the fridge, soiled Depends left on the floor, dirty dishes and half-drunk water bottles everywhere! To top it off, mom got sick to her stomach, either from the stress or food poisoning, so when I wasn't cleaning the other messes, I had to do 8 loads of laundry and bathe my mother repeatedly as well as clean up the cr@p that got everywhere.
> 
> Anyways, I have kept to the Nutrisystem. (yay me!) In a way, it's a blessing, because heaven knows what I would be eating if I hadn't already laid out the money for this (donuts and cheeseburgers come to mind). I found an agency to send a certified nursing assistant for this week, and then Mom is going to "test-drive" an assisted living facility. Please all send pixie dust that the facility works out for her.
> 
> OK, vent over. Sorry for the TMI, but I just had to have my pity party.


OMG, what the heck??? Can you report her somehow? That's just horrible. I'm so sorry. You're poor mom. I'm glad you were able to get to her right away before things got worse. I hope she feels better soon. And I hope you are able to work out a new better situation for her. 

Good job of staying on track with the food though.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

dwheatl-I'm so sorry, sounds like a rough night. That's horrible. 

DisneygalUK-It was very good, I highly reccomend it.

I tried doing sit ups again and made sure I kept my face towards the ceiling, and it worked! I went shopping Saturday and I officially can fit into a size smaller since the last time I bought clothes! :


----------



## dwheatl

::Snow_White:: said:


> I tried doing sit ups again and made sure I kept my face towards the ceiling, and it worked! I went shopping Saturday and I officially can fit into a size smaller since the last time I bought clothes! :



Good job on the crunches, ad I saw that you have gone down 6 sizes!  Go you!


----------



## DisneyLaura

DisneyObsession said:


> My DD, SIL and GS moved in with us yesterday, so the dynamics of my house have drastically changed. Having a 2 1/2 yo in the house is such a blessing, but so much work at the same time! It's nice waking up and hearing his little voice.



Good news about the extras at your home.  I understand totally about a 2 1/2year old.  My DD will be 3 Nov 22nd and she's a lot of work as well.  Hope you feel better with your migraine.



dwheatl said:


> So far, so good, right? I go to bed around 11 Friday night, only to have the phone ring at 11:40. My mother has a live-in caregiver due to multiple health problems. The caregiver calls and tells me to get over there, because she is leaving. No explanation, no nothing. I grab a set of clean clothes, pull on my robe and slippers, grab the morning food from my Nutrisystem carton, and zip over there.
> 
> The house was an incredible mess. We could report the caregiver for elder abuse, because the house was a health hazard. Rotten food left on the stove, in the fridge, soiled Depends left on the floor, dirty dishes and half-drunk water bottles everywhere! To top it off, mom got sick to her stomach, either from the stress or food poisoning, so when I wasn't cleaning the other messes, I had to do 8 loads of laundry and bathe my mother repeatedly as well as clean up the cr@p that got everywhere.
> 
> OK, vent over. Sorry for the TMI, but I just had to have my pity party.



OMG is right.  I totally would report her.  Obviously she wasn't doing what she was supposed to be doing for your mom, blessing in disguise I guess I would call it.  Hope things get better


----------



## pixie dust 112

dwheatl said:


> Sorry about the death and especially about your husband's health. Sending pixie dust your way.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the migraine, but lovely about having your family there. Hope the change in living arrangements doesn't throw you off-balance in the food dept.
> 
> OK, everyone knows I come here to vent, so let me just say, "I picked the wrong week to give up sniffing glue!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH and I agreed last week that we are going to do Nutrisystem for 3 months. We both need to lose 20 lbs, but we have many minor bad habits that add up to the weight not coming off. The food is a little expensive, but we decided the control would help us to take off the weight and hit the reset button on how we eat. The food came mid-week, and we agreed that it would be easier to start on Saturday, when we had time to look at what we were doing.
> 
> So far, so good, right? I go to bed around 11 Friday night, only to have the phone ring at 11:40. My mother has a live-in caregiver due to multiple health problems. The caregiver calls and tells me to get over there, because she is leaving. No explanation, no nothing. I grab a set of clean clothes, pull on my robe and slippers, grab the morning food from my Nutrisystem carton, and zip over there.
> 
> The house was an incredible mess. We could report the caregiver for elder abuse, because the house was a health hazard. Rotten food left on the stove, in the fridge, soiled Depends left on the floor, dirty dishes and half-drunk water bottles everywhere! To top it off, mom got sick to her stomach, either from the stress or food poisoning, so when I wasn't cleaning the other messes, I had to do 8 loads of laundry and bathe my mother repeatedly as well as clean up the cr@p that got everywhere.
> 
> Anyways, I have kept to the Nutrisystem. (yay me!) In a way, it's a blessing, because heaven knows what I would be eating if I hadn't already laid out the money for this (donuts and cheeseburgers come to mind). I found an agency to send a certified nursing assistant for this week, and then Mom is going to "test-drive" an assisted living facility. Please all send pixie dust that the facility works out for her.
> 
> OK, vent over. Sorry for the TMI, but I just had to have my pity party.



Oh Danielle, that is just horrible.  Definitely report that "caregiver", before she does this with omeone else.  Good for you keeping to the Nutrisystem!  I would have put the food in the freezer and gotten those doughnuts and burgers.....and a great big latte too!   to you and mom!


----------



## pixie dust 112

::Snow_White:: said:


> dwheatl-I'm so sorry, sounds like a rough night. That's horrible.
> 
> DisneygalUK-It was very good, I highly reccomend it.
> 
> I tried doing sit ups again and made sure I kept my face towards the ceiling, and it worked! I went shopping Saturday and I officially can fit into a size smaller since the last time I bought clothes! :


----------



## teruterubouzu

dwheatl said:


> DH and I agreed last week that we are going to do Nutrisystem for 3 months. We both need to lose 20 lbs, but we have many minor bad habits that add up to the weight not coming off. The food is a little expensive, but we decided the control would help us to take off the weight and hit the reset button on how we eat. The food came mid-week, and we agreed that it would be easier to start on Saturday, when we had time to look at what we were doing.
> 
> So far, so good, right? I go to bed around 11 Friday night, only to have the phone ring at 11:40. My mother has a live-in caregiver due to multiple health problems. The caregiver calls and tells me to get over there, because she is leaving. No explanation, no nothing. I grab a set of clean clothes, pull on my robe and slippers, grab the morning food from my Nutrisystem carton, and zip over there.
> 
> The house was an incredible mess. We could report the caregiver for elder abuse, because the house was a health hazard. Rotten food left on the stove, in the fridge, soiled Depends left on the floor, dirty dishes and half-drunk water bottles everywhere! To top it off, mom got sick to her stomach, either from the stress or food poisoning, so when I wasn't cleaning the other messes, I had to do 8 loads of laundry and bathe my mother repeatedly as well as clean up the cr@p that got everywhere.
> 
> Anyways, I have kept to the Nutrisystem. (yay me!) In a way, it's a blessing, because heaven knows what I would be eating if I hadn't already laid out the money for this (donuts and cheeseburgers come to mind). I found an agency to send a certified nursing assistant for this week, and then Mom is going to "test-drive" an assisted living facility. Please all send pixie dust that the facility works out for her.
> 
> OK, vent over. Sorry for the TMI, but I just had to have my pity party.



That isn't any pity party. What an awful situation. Do report that caregiver. That person should not be in that job.  I hope the CNA and then the facility works out well for your mom.


----------



## mousehouselover

Danielle~ Thanks for the well wishes regarding DH. He handled things really well, migraine and all. It was touch and go for a bit as there were so many people in the house but 90% of them left around 5 and we were able to stay and have a really nice chat with all of our friends that were there. 

I'm sorry to hear about your mom's care giver. I agree, she should be reported to her employer or the state so she doesn't do this again. It's a hard job but totally unconscionable to allow a person if failing health to live in squallor. I hope everything works out with assisted living, I know it will help you not worry so much. 

Gayle~ My DSis and her kids are living with my parents while my BIL is in Iraq. I have heard about how hard the adjustment is when you're used to having the house to yourself. My mom lies to say "This too shall pass."

Snow white~ WTG on the new sizes. It feels so good to be able to get into more form fitting and attractive clothes and know they look good on you.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Thanks everyone. 
Back to school today, so unfortunately I'll be sitting down most of the time.
Have a great day!


----------



## DisneyObsession

dwheatl...I am with everyone else...that "caregiver" should be reported! It makes me sick to knoe someone would treat another person that way. I don't get it. Hope the new facility works out.

Snow_White...Congrats on the smaller size!  Sounds like you are working very hard! Keep it up.

I have a long day ahead...working 10am - 11:30PM today. I'm already beat!  Please send pixie dust to get me through the day. Thanks!


----------



## punkin413

danielle - how horrible!  i hope you report her.  and i hope your mom is feeling better.

everyone - i may be MIA again for awhile.  my computer CRASHED last night.  DH took it with him to work today to see if he could pull everything off my hard drive and reformat it (thank goodness he knows lots about computers!).  so i'm dealing with that and will be for the next few days.  i'm using his laptop right now.  i have lots of sound files and very important documents on there from work so keep your fingers crossed for me!  i was in tears last night but now i'm just hoping to salvage something.     he did run a virus check on it last night and i had like 6 spyware/hijack viruses, which is very odd because i don't just click on any link like some people.  i'm very selective about what i look at.  this didn't happen until i clicked on a few things on facebook, so just beware for those of you who use it.  i'm no longer clicking on ANY of those apps that people send you there.  it's just too risky.


----------



## MA pigletfan

punkin413 said:


> danielle - how horrible!  i hope you report her.  and i hope your mom is feeling better.
> 
> everyone - i may be MIA again for awhile.  my computer CRASHED last night.  DH took it with him to work today to see if he could pull everything off my hard drive and reformat it (thank goodness he knows lots about computers!).  so i'm dealing with that and will be for the next few days.  i'm using his laptop right now.  i have lots of sound files and very important documents on there from work so keep your fingers crossed for me!  i was in tears last night but now i'm just hoping to salvage something.     he did run a virus check on it last night and i had like 6 spyware/hijack viruses, which is very odd because i don't just click on any link like some people.  i'm very selective about what i look at.  this didn't happen until i clicked on a few things on facebook, so just beware for those of you who use it.  i'm no longer clicking on ANY of those apps that people send you there.  it's just too risky.


Good luck with the puter problem dawn..that is so frustrating!

Danielle---what the!?????????? I am so sorry that happened to your mom...i am with the others when i say "report the heck out of that "caregiver"!!!!

Hope everyone is having a great day..i did not work out this weekend..BAD PEEP!! but i did do pretty well with the eating so thats good. 
AF is visiting but i am really hoping to see some sort of loss this Friday...even .2 will do!


----------



## Pakey

Morning all.  I committed peepicide this weekend with the way I ate.  My husband went to Pebble Beach to golf for the weekend and that meant I was having to fend for myself (he does all of the cooking).  So I ate great stuff like Taco Bell.  So back to work today.  

Danielle: I'm very sorry to hear your caregiver story.  It's a common one but tragic anyway.  I think the placement agencies should be required to do random inspections on their employees so that stuff like this does not happen.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you find a wonderful facility.

Dawn:  Computer pixie dust for you.  

Gayle:  I wish you the best adjusting to the new housemates.  I'm not sure I could handle my grandson moving in; I barely survived raising my own.  

Snow White:  Congrats on the clothes size change.  That always feels so good.

Elmo:   on the hangover.  But I'm jealous that even while intoxicated,  you managed to only eat a half of a piece of pizza.  

To everyone else, Happy Monday.


----------



## pixie dust 112

Pakey said:


> Elmo:   on the hangover.  But I'm jealous that even while intoxicated,  you managed to only eat a half of a piece of pizza.




   I thought the same thing?  Drunk and only ate half a slice.   I had to reread, cause mine would have said had a few drinks and 1/2 of an enitre pizza!


----------



## HockeyKat

Pakey said:


> Morning all.  I committed peepicide this weekend with the way I ate.  My husband went to Pebble Beach to golf for the weekend and that meant I was having to fend for myself (he does all of the cooking).  So I ate great stuff like Taco Bell.  So back to work today.
> 
> ...
> 
> Elmo:   on the hangover.  But I'm jealous that even while intoxicated,  you managed to only eat a half of a piece of pizza.
> 
> To everyone else, Happy Monday.



So with you on the peepicide.  Love the term.  I am trying to get back on track today but am having a bit of the, well, I know this coming weekend is shot (friend in town), so why bother... 

Also with you and pixie on the half a slice.  Yeesh.


----------



## MA pigletfan

HockeyKat said:


> So with you on the peepicide.  Love the term.  I am trying to get back on track today but am having a bit of the, well, I know this coming weekend is shot (friend in town), so why bother...
> 
> Also with you and pixie on the half a slice.  Yeesh.



i also love that term...Peepicide..its a keeper!
yah i totally understand that " so and so is coming, or i have a party..so why bother"...its tough to overcome that thought process i agree!!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

I've got a serious case of the winter doldrums, and it is only October.  It was too cold after supper to go for a walk, so I went down stairs to use my brother-in-law's elliptical machine that we are storing for him.  I stopped after 5 minutes because I was too bored.  Then I thought I'd hit my Bowflex machine to get some weight training in.  I quit after two sets of the first exercise (bench press) because I was bored with that, too.  Hopefully I'm just in a "blah" mood today, otherwise this is going to be an extremely long winter; and I'm a little afraid what is going to happen to my weight if this persists.


----------



## katiebug86

Sorry about your computer Punkin! I hope you get it fixed soon. I got a virus a couple weeks ago trying to watch desperate housewives on the computer. It's fixed now thank god.

I started my diet today! For dinner I ate a ham and cheese omelet.  I couldn't think of anything else. Tomorrow I am having blackened chicken salad. YUM!


----------



## LMO429

MA pigletfan said:


> i also love that term...Peepicide..its a keeper!
> yah i totally understand that " so and so is coming, or i have a party..so why bother"...its tough to overcome that thought process i agree!!




 This thought process controlled my life for years, I still deal with it here and there but I would say I am conquering it.  I just realized one day that this "way" of thinking was sabtoging EVERYTHING and I was not fully enjoying my life because I kept looking to tomorrow for things to be "perfect".  I would tell friends I could not go out on a Sat Night because I felt "fat" and then I would tell myself I would start on Monday..For me Monday never came, the party that I was going to look hot for because I dropped weight would come and go, the summer would be here and I would feel uncomfortable in a bathing suit.... when I finally accepted that there are no quick fixes, that I was NOT going to lose 20 pounds in a month but rather just ate healthy and exercised and made it a lifestyle change something I could deal with EVERYDAY for the rest of my life than the weight started to melt off.

instead of saying "ill start when my friends leave after the weekend" why not start today eat good all week, exercise and then YES indulge while your friends are here for the weekend and then Monday get back on track.  I find if I am consistent 90% of the time and go off track here and there its ok. I went off the deep end on my honeymoon I got right back on track the second the plane landed and today I weigh only a pound more than my wedding day.

Im glad it's starting to just "click" for me.... Im not saying Im perfect Im just saying once I adjusted my mental attitude about food, social events and not being perfect I started to obtain my goals.

even this weekend I ate drank like a fish, ate wings and for once enjoyed myself while I was out with friends and ate bad foods instead of eating the salad because "i was on a diet!" and then monday I was back in the gym and eating right.

I use to sabotage myself with that same situation I would go out with friends eat bad and then say oh well I might as well start on Nov 1st (new month) and then I would have gained in more weight in the process.

anyway I hope this makes sense didnt drink my coffee yet. good luck everyone you can do it!


----------



## DisneyObsession

Lauren....I totally agree!!! Start now and if you "have a good time with friends", that's ok. Just pick yourself up, dust yourself off and continue on.  This is a life journey, NOT a diet! I  know I have had a change in how I look at it and that has helped. I try to make the healthiest choices I can and remind myself it didn't take a month to put it on, it won't take a month to take it off!  

Dawn...Hope the computer can be fixed! That would be horrible if you lost all your work stuff! I tend to ignore all the apps people send me on Facebook for that reason...I am too afraid of virus' invading my computer! Good Luck!

Off to get on the treadmill for 40 min then do Barry's BootCamp!


----------



## HockeyKat

LMO429 said:


> This thought process controlled my life for years, I still deal with it here and there but I would say I am conquering it.  I just realized one day that this "way" of thinking was sabtoging EVERYTHING and I was not fully enjoying my life because I kept looking to tomorrow for things to be "perfect".  I would tell friends I could not go out on a Sat Night because I felt "fat" and then I would tell myself I would start on Monday..For me Monday never came, the party that I was going to look hot for because I dropped weight would come and go, the summer would be here and I would feel uncomfortable in a bathing suit.... when I finally accepted that there are no quick fixes, that I was NOT going to lose 20 pounds in a month but rather just ate healthy and exercised and made it a lifestyle change something I could deal with EVERYDAY for the rest of my life than the weight started to melt off.
> 
> instead of saying "ill start when my friends leave after the weekend" why not start today eat good all week, exercise and then YES indulge while your friends are here for the weekend and then Monday get back on track.  I find if I am consistent 90% of the time and go off track here and there its ok. I went off the deep end on my honeymoon I got right back on track the second the plane landed and today I weigh only a pound more than my wedding day.
> 
> Im glad it's starting to just "click" for me.... Im not saying Im perfect Im just saying once I adjusted my mental attitude about food, social events and not being perfect I started to obtain my goals.
> 
> even this weekend I ate drank like a fish, ate wings and for once enjoyed myself while I was out with friends and ate bad foods instead of eating the salad because "i was on a diet!" and then monday I was back in the gym and eating right.
> 
> I use to sabotage myself with that same situation I would go out with friends eat bad and then say oh well I might as well start on Nov 1st (new month) and then I would have gained in more weight in the process.
> 
> anyway I hope this makes sense didnt drink my coffee yet. good luck everyone you can do it!



Lauren (did I spell that right?) I completely agree.  And I am trying to get there.   It's so hard for me because I have to fight it at home too.  I have all of this resolve to do better, to not eat bad today just because I know that in two days I will be indulging a bit.   And I do truly believe this.  But I have a lot of sabotage to deal with at home on this front (and believe me, I know this isn't right and am working toward changing it)... and I am weak and give in, sometimes because of willpower, sometimes just to make things easier. 

Okay, soul-baring for today over.  

So far, so good.  Yesterday was a good day, and I am going to put forth my best effort to make until Friday be as good for my body as possible.  Eating better and exercising really does make me feel better.


----------



## UtahMama

Squidrific said:


> I will do my best to behave over here everyone!


Uh huh!



pixie dust 112 said:


> Hi kids!  Late check in here.  I don't know why but I am up another 1.4 pounds this week.  On Monday I was down 2.1 from last week and I know I did not do anything to cause me to gain 3.5 pounds since Monday! I guess it's time to start writing everything down again.  Can we have a recommittment ceremony here?
> 
> This place has been hoppin' the last coupl of days, so though I read all the posts, I'm not going to reply to all of them.  Just a quick welcome to Katie and Squid.  I have to say I think Miss Squid will be livening things up and keeping us on our toes.  Is it sad that my goal is to look like squid's bikini picture?


Recommittment  (sp?) Ceremony! Yayyyy! You need a dancing banana!  

Yes, our FRESH MEAT will keep us laughing, I'm sure! 



DisneyLaura said:


> It was a Party Lite candle party.  Everything was really nice.  The only thing that I did not like was that some of the scents only came in certain things, example for instance - I wanted Plum and Cognac and it only came in tealights, votives I would have loved a big pilar of that for my bathroom (its gray and black and purple) but I got votives so now I have to try and find some nice thing to put it in.  Their containers were a little bit pricey for me.
> 
> Oh and I had TWO glasses of wine.  I never drink usually and I asked my friend what she was drinking (not a wine expert by no means).  It was pink (but I forgot the name) and was so good.  My first glass was only half but then I filled it up again (half way again and added ice, I like it real cold).  So sorry I did have the wine and some other goddies but no dessert.  I was a good girl and stayed away from the brownies and apple crisp everyone was eating (yeah Laura)


They are too spendy for me, but I do love a good candle! For fall, I start doing pumpkiny, cinnamony ones. YUMMM! If ya can't eat it, burn the same smell!



punkin413 said:


> anna (my best friend/fitness trainer) says to pretend like you have an apple under your chin and always keep your face parallel to the ceiling instead of tucking your head inwards and that should keep your neck in the right position.  i have scoliosis and so i have to really watch my neck and back when i exercise.  so while doing crunches, i put both hands behind my head.  i don't use them to life my head at all (that would defeat the purpose) but just use them as a support.



HUH! Good tip!  



Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> It also helps your neck / posture if you push your tongue up against the roof of your mouth whilst crunching. I forget the science behind it, but thats what I was taught when doing my aerobic teacher training!! It probably does nothing, and just helps you keep your mind off the pain, but worth a try!!


LOL! I will try that too!



mousehouselover said:


> I've got a wake to go to this afternoon. A friend's dad died lat week and they are having a celebration of life today. It's so soon after loosing my MIL, I'm a bit concerned about how well DH is going to do. He's been having pretty severe panic attacks and he's really worried about how he's handling things. He saw one of his Drs on Thurs and I have to call in on Mon and talk about the situation. If is gets much worse, I'm afraid they may want to discuss inpatient care. That thought does nothing for my stress level.


Sorry about the tough time your DH is having. Must have really hit him hard.  



Pakey said:


> Laura, you had the wine and I had cosmopolitans.  2 of them.  My oncologist would kill me.  But I'm sure if I printed out squid's pic and showed him, he would understand that it was medically necessary.


LOL!!!!!  



::Snow_White:: said:


> Thanks for the suggestions everyone, I'll have to try harder on looking up today.
> 
> Yesterday we went to Golden Corral, so lunch didn't go so well, then I had an iced hot chocolate from Starbucks. Luckily I counted it up and I actually only had probably a few 100 calories over my limit yesterday, so nothing big.
> 
> Free day today, so I can exercise some.
> Hope everyone has great day!



Golden Corral is the devil! I can do some damage at a buffet!


DisneyObsession said:


> OK Lynda & Wendy...my weight is around the same, even though I am shorter than both of you, and could use some friendly competition. What do you say???


It's ON! 
I'm sending you both a Meat Lover's pizza tonight for dinner.  (feel free to play "dirty"...it'll keep it fun!) 



dwheatl said:


> OK, everyone knows I come here to vent, so let me just say, "I picked the wrong week to give up sniffing glue!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH and I agreed last week that we are going to do Nutrisystem for 3 months. We both need to lose 20 lbs, but we have many minor bad habits that add up to the weight not coming off. The food is a little expensive, but we decided the control would help us to take off the weight and hit the reset button on how we eat. The food came mid-week, and we agreed that it would be easier to start on Saturday, when we had time to look at what we were doing.
> 
> So far, so good, right? I go to bed around 11 Friday night, only to have the phone ring at 11:40. My mother has a live-in caregiver due to multiple health problems. The caregiver calls and tells me to get over there, because she is leaving. No explanation, no nothing. I grab a set of clean clothes, pull on my robe and slippers, grab the morning food from my Nutrisystem carton, and zip over there.
> 
> The house was an incredible mess. We could report the caregiver for elder abuse, because the house was a health hazard. Rotten food left on the stove, in the fridge, soiled Depends left on the floor, dirty dishes and half-drunk water bottles everywhere! To top it off, mom got sick to her stomach, either from the stress or food poisoning, so when I wasn't cleaning the other messes, I had to do 8 loads of laundry and bathe my mother repeatedly as well as clean up the cr@p that got everywhere.
> 
> Anyways, I have kept to the Nutrisystem. (yay me!) In a way, it's a blessing, because heaven knows what I would be eating if I hadn't already laid out the money for this (donuts and cheeseburgers come to mind). I found an agency to send a certified nursing assistant for this week, and then Mom is going to "test-drive" an assisted living facility. Please all send pixie dust that the facility works out for her.
> 
> OK, vent over. Sorry for the TMI, but I just had to have my pity party.


1. Best movie EVER!
2. Good Luck Nutri System girl!

and last but not least...

3. OMGosh! I hope a assisted living situation works for her!    I'm speechless about her care giver! 


Pakey said:


> Morning all.  I committed peepicide this weekend with the way I ate.  My husband went to Pebble Beach to golf for the weekend and that meant I was having to fend for myself (he does all of the cooking).  So I ate great stuff like Taco Bell.  So back to work today.


 PEEPICIDE has stuck!    



WI_DisneyFan said:


> I've got a serious case of the winter doldrums, and it is only October.  It was too cold after supper to go for a walk, so I went down stairs to use my brother-in-law's elliptical machine that we are storing for him.  I stopped after 5 minutes because I was too bored.  Then I thought I'd hit my Bowflex machine to get some weight training in.  I quit after two sets of the first exercise (bench press) because I was bored with that, too.  Hopefully I'm just in a "blah" mood today, otherwise this is going to be an extremely long winter; and I'm a little afraid what is going to happen to my weight if this persists.


Put on your leg-warmers and kick it up!  (sorry!!!!)

This time of year is SO rough!


LMO429 said:


> This thought process controlled my life for years, I still deal with it here and there but I would say I am conquering it.  I just realized one day that this "way" of thinking was sabtoging EVERYTHING and I was not fully enjoying my life because I kept looking to tomorrow for things to be "perfect".  I would tell friends I could not go out on a Sat Night because I felt "fat" and then I would tell myself I would start on Monday..For me Monday never came, the party that I was going to look hot for because I dropped weight would come and go, the summer would be here and I would feel uncomfortable in a bathing suit.... when I finally accepted that there are no quick fixes, that I was NOT going to lose 20 pounds in a month but rather just ate healthy and exercised and made it a lifestyle change something I could deal with EVERYDAY for the rest of my life than the weight started to melt off.
> 
> instead of saying "ill start when my friends leave after the weekend" why not start today eat good all week, exercise and then YES indulge while your friends are here for the weekend and then Monday get back on track.  I find if I am consistent 90% of the time and go off track here and there its ok. I went off the deep end on my honeymoon I got right back on track the second the plane landed and today I weigh only a pound more than my wedding day.
> 
> Im glad it's starting to just "click" for me.... Im not saying Im perfect Im just saying once I adjusted my mental attitude about food, social events and not being perfect I started to obtain my goals.
> 
> even this weekend I ate drank like a fish, ate wings and for once enjoyed myself while I was out with friends and ate bad foods instead of eating the salad because "i was on a diet!" and then monday I was back in the gym and eating right.
> 
> I use to sabotage myself with that same situation I would go out with friends eat bad and then say oh well I might as well start on Nov 1st (new month) and then I would have gained in more weight in the process.
> 
> anyway I hope this makes sense didnt drink my coffee yet. good luck everyone you can do it!


You are so wise! I read that twice to let it sink in.


Y'all...
My internet time has been  _very_ cut thanks to an agreement with DH. He thinks I'm addicted   (probably! Grrrr!!!!) so to keep the peace I have to budget my time much better. I'm not gone-gone by any means.  I think when the kids are at school and he's at work is a fair compromise.  

Happy Tuesday!

Lynda and Gayle.....IT's ON!


----------



## LMO429

utah mama! I agree I have a computer addiction as well, i log at least 2 hours a day on the web.  I find though it curbs my mindless eating if I am typing away on the keys so it's not all bad


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> utah mama! I agree I have a computer addiction as well, i log at least 2 hours a day on the web.  I find though it curbs my mindless eating if I am typing away on the keys so it's not all bad



I agree! ALthough i have been all about perusing wedding magazines as well lately..that can a good time sucker as well   !


----------



## LMO429

MA pigletfan said:


> I agree! ALthough i have been all about perusing wedding magazines as well lately..that can a good time sucker as well   !



speaking of wedding, you must get a photobooth for your reception. It was such a huge hit at our wedding and the pictures we have from it are truly priceless. It was such a better idea to spend $$$ on that than a favor no one will ever use


----------



## Disneyfreak92

UtahMama said:


> Oh it's on!
> I'll pee as I run, but it's ON!
> 
> I pulled up your post as I finally sat down all comfy with a bowl of my crock pot chili...so starting tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, please give *LYNDA* the Cheetos.  (what?)



Sorry I've been MIA. I've been busy! So the race is on? All right! I would be stretching right now in preparation, but I fell on my ceremic tile floor earlier, and my left knee is killing me!

NO Cheetos! 



DisneyObsession said:


> OK Lynda & Wendy...my weight is around the same, even though I am shorter than both of you, and could use some friendly competition. What do you say???



I'm in!  

This is just a quick fly by, as I'd like to put my leg up now. I need it to feel better tomorrow because I plan to spend some time working out tomorrow night.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Sheesh! I've been so busy with school, I haven't been able to do my regular workout for the past 2 days! Still everything is keeping me busy, and keeping my mind off snacking, so I guess that's good.
Hopefully I can get everything done and get back on track soon.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## DisneyObsession

UtahMama said:


> Uh huh!
> 
> It's ON!
> I'm sending you both a Meat Lover's pizza tonight for dinner.  (feel free to play "dirty"...it'll keep it fun!)
> 
> Lynda and Gayle.....IT's ON!





Disneyfreak92 said:


> Sorry I've been MIA. I've been busy! So the race is on? All right! I would be stretching right now in preparation, but I fell on my ceremic tile floor earlier, and my left knee is killing me!
> 
> NO Cheetos!
> 
> I'm in!



OK Ladies.....I am stretched, limber and ready to run...ok, I don't run, but I will speed walk to the finish!!!!  LET"S GO!!!

Here's something for your enjoyment Lynda.....






And for you Wendy...






ENJOY LADIES!!!!


----------



## Sparkie

snow white Congratulations on the exercise... keep up the good work.  

Punkin I read on aol or msn or something about a facebook virus that is prowling around lately.  Maybe you can search and find out more info.  i dont do facebook or myspace so i dont know all the ins and outs but i remember it said something about asking you to "install" like your stuff had been lost and you needed to start over and when you click on install thats when the virus attaches itself to your harddrive and cause havoc.  Hope you can get it fixed.

dwheat how awful about the so called caregiver for your mom.  wish i were closer.... i would take care of her for you.  I agree that you should report her.  Did you hire her from an agency?

widisneyfan I'm with you on the COLD!!!!!  I know for your northern peeps it is the norm to be cold in October but it was 29 in my mid-alabama town this morning and I'M FREEZING!!!  We usually dont see 29ish until at least mid december.  I'm with you on getting motivated to excercise.  I think I am going to have to just make a start.  It may not be much - maybe 5 or 10 min. at a time but I gotta start somewhere.  I do have a gym membership..... and I have a Gazelle not 5 feet from my computer although right now it is serving as a clothes rack ..... so I am thinking, if I move the clothes and just start with a few min here and there then I can build up again and at least it is here in the warm of my house.... wish me luck!

squidy Love the pictures!  
katiebug  Welcome!
pakey Welcome back!

any remaining peeps   and have a good rest of the week


----------



## UtahMama

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Sorry I've been MIA. I've been busy! So the race is on? All right! I would be stretching right now in preparation, but I fell on my ceremic tile floor earlier, and my left knee is killing me!
> 
> NO Cheetos!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in!
> 
> This is just a quick fly by, as I'd like to put my leg up now. I need it to feel better tomorrow because I plan to spend some time working out tomorrow night.



First of all, sorry about your knee! Guess doing cardio is out of the question then?  (what???) ...really am sorry, hope it's feeling better!!!



LMO429 said:


> utah mama! I agree I have a computer addiction as well, i log at least 2 hours a day on the web.  I find though it curbs my mindless eating if I am typing away on the keys so it's not all bad


I think it borders on addictionif one would rather be on the internet than with one's kids/family/responsibilities. I'm a maybe there.  

Sadly, I like to snack (healthy, I swear!) whilst I sit.  



MA pigletfan said:


> I agree! ALthough i have been all about perusing wedding magazines as well lately..that can a good time sucker as well   !



Good, because you and Lauren are normalish so I don't feel so bad now. 





DisneyObsession said:


> OK Ladies.....I am stretched, limber and ready to run...ok, I don't run, but I will speed walk to the finish!!!!  LET"S GO!!!
> 
> Here's something for your enjoyment Lynda.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for you Wendy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENJOY LADIES!!!!



Ohhhhhh youuuuu suuuuuck!

I love pizza   (LOL!)

FYI...I was on the tread mill for 2 hours last night during Biggest Loser (LOVE that show, I need a Jillian!) AND...I weight trained for 45 minutes. This little "friendly" (I mean "dirty") competition may be what the Dr. ordered for me!!!


----------



## UGABelle

UtahMama said:


> FYI...I was on the tread mill for 2 hours last night during Biggest Loser (LOVE that show, I need a Jillian!) AND...I weight trained for 45 minutes. This little "friendly" (I mean "dirty") competition may be what the Dr. ordered for me!!!



I was just about to ask if anyone watched The Biggest Loser! It's not one of my normal shows, but I've gotten sucked in this season.  Phil and Amy P live near me, so I was rooting for them, but now I'll have to find someone else!

Who do you want to win?

Oh, and I'm not sure I could handle a Jillian - I think all the yelling would get  to me...


----------



## DisneyLaura

punkin413 said:


> everyone - i may be MIA again for awhile.  my computer CRASHED last night.



Sorry about your computer Dawn, I sure hope Ray can fix it for you.  I know you  have a lot of things on there for work.



WI_DisneyFan said:


> I've got a serious case of the winter doldrums, and it is only October.  It was too cold after supper to go for a walk, so I went down stairs to use my brother-in-law's elliptical machine that we are storing for him.  I stopped after 5 minutes because I was too bored.  Then I thought I'd hit my Bowflex machine to get some weight training in.  I quit after two sets of the first exercise (bench press) because I was bored with that, too.  Hopefully I'm just in a "blah" mood today, otherwise this is going to be an extremely long winter; and I'm a little afraid what is going to happen to my weight if this persists.



Aaron - What if you bought or borrowed from the library a new exercise tape or something?  I know I am no one to talk about exercise because I have not exercised but I did by a tape that Gina suggested and it's still it the wrapper (not good) but this weekend I plan on trying it or I think maybe thursday night (tonight I have to work)



katiebug86 said:


> I started my diet today! For dinner I ate a ham and cheese omelet.  I couldn't think of anything else. Tomorrow I am having blackened chicken salad. YUM!



Oh blackened chicken salad sounds yummy, care to share the recipe



UtahMama said:


> Y'all...
> My internet time has been  _very_ cut thanks to an agreement with DH. He thinks I'm addicted   (probably! Grrrr!!!!) so to keep the peace I have to budget my time much better. I'm not gone-gone by any means.  I think when the kids are at school and he's at work is a fair compromise.



I try just to DIS in the morning when the kids are at school and DH is at work because I was getting out of hand with constantly being on here, I wasn't keeping up with my mommy/wifely duties, like cleaning the house.  So I understand.  Now I just limit my time to right after the kids are in school (even though DD2 is still here she watches Play House Disney for awhile).  This is my adult friend time here.



Disneyfreak92 said:


> I fell on my ceremic tile floor earlier, and my left knee is killing me!



Hope your knee starts to feel better



DisneyObsession said:


> And for you Wendy...



That looks SOOOOOOOO good.  I haven't had that kind of pizza in years.



UtahMama said:


> I think it borders on addictionif one would rather be on the internet than with one's kids/family/responsibilities. I'm a maybe there.



Me too, my house got out of control with laundry and cleaning but I'm back on track now.


Ok peeps - I'm doing well eating wise this week so hopefully Friday's weigh in will show it.  But then again Saturday morning usually is more weight loss  .  Now that I have a scale I weigh myself several times a week just to be curious but always in the morning before I had any coffee.  Today I get to go into school to volunteer at the kids' book fair.  I'm going in today for a while for DS7 class and then tomorrow for DS9.  They are really excited that I can come.  I have to bring DD2 so hopefully with a stop for chicky nana's aka chicken nuggets and chocolate milk she'll sit in her stroller while I work the bookfair.


----------



## LMO429

Friday is the official start of the holiday season's (Halloween, Thanksgiving, Christmas, New Years, etc)

Other than the weekly weigh ins maybe we can think of something else to motivate us during the Holiday Season

Possible Example also posting on Fridays how many times we workout for the week to burn off those holiday treats...any other thoughts


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Guys! I finally have time to catch up on everything...bear with me, its a long one!



pixie dust 112 said:


> Thanks to all for the good wishes on DDs surgery.  She is devastated that she is going to miss indoor track, but she will survive.  SHe is looking forward to starting physical therapy.
> 
> I am somewhat relieved that it is just a re-tear of the meniscus, as a mommy, I feared the worst.  Good news for me is we get to visit her doctor more.  Just found out the nurses around here call him "Dr. Adorable" behind his back .... and he is!



So glad everything went ok for your DD...and she gets her own McDreamy!  



mousehouselover said:


> I've got a wake to go to this afternoon. A friend's dad died lat week and they are having a celebration of life today. It's so soon after loosing my MIL, I'm a bit concerned about how well DH is going to do. He's been having pretty severe panic attacks and he's really worried about how he's handling things. He saw one of his Drs on Thurs and I have to call in on Mon and talk about the situation. If is gets much worse, I'm afraid they may want to discuss inpatient care. That thought does nothing for my stress level.



 For both you and your husband



Pakey said:


> I finally downloaded my Paris/Disneyland Paris pics.  I'll post a few here soon.  Disneyland Paris is just so beautiful.  There are so many pics-I must have done nothing else while on vacation except point and click.  I'll be scrapbooking that trip for a year.



I  Disneyland Paris. Its only a couple of hours away from me (2 hours to get to London on the train, 1 hour from London-DP on the Eurostar) but we really dont take advantage of it! I think DP may be our next disney trip - its soooo expensive for us to do Florida!



LMO429 said:


> Last night we went bowling, I drank waaaaayyy to much...at 3:30 in the morning I ate 3/4 a slice of pizza and cheese fries YUM!!!! I know so Bad!!! but they were so good!!!!!



I wish I had your willpower! I would have inhaled 3/4 of the full pizza without a second thought!  



dwheatl said:


> So far, so good, right? I go to bed around 11 Friday night, only to have the phone ring at 11:40. My mother has a live-in caregiver due to multiple health problems. The caregiver calls and tells me to get over there, because she is leaving. No explanation, no nothing. I grab a set of clean clothes, pull on my robe and slippers, grab the morning food from my Nutrisystem carton, and zip over there.
> 
> The house was an incredible mess. We could report the caregiver for elder abuse, because the house was a health hazard. Rotten food left on the stove, in the fridge, soiled Depends left on the floor, dirty dishes and half-drunk water bottles everywhere! To top it off, mom got sick to her stomach, either from the stress or food poisoning, so when I wasn't cleaning the other messes, I had to do 8 loads of laundry and bathe my mother repeatedly as well as clean up the cr@p that got everywhere.
> 
> Anyways, I have kept to the Nutrisystem. (yay me!) In a way, it's a blessing, because heaven knows what I would be eating if I hadn't already laid out the money for this (donuts and cheeseburgers come to mind). I found an agency to send a certified nursing assistant for this week, and then Mom is going to "test-drive" an assisted living facility. Please all send pixie dust that the facility works out for her.
> 
> OK, vent over. Sorry for the TMI, but I just had to have my pity party.



Oh my, that is awful. I would definately report the 'caregiver'.  



punkin413 said:


> everyone - i may be MIA again for awhile.  my computer CRASHED last night.  DH took it with him to work today to see if he could pull everything off my hard drive and reformat it (thank goodness he knows lots about computers!).  so i'm dealing with that and will be for the next few days.  i'm using his laptop right now.  i have lots of sound files and very important documents on there from work so keep your fingers crossed for me!  i was in tears last night but now i'm just hoping to salvage something.     he did run a virus check on it last night and i had like 6 spyware/hijack viruses, which is very odd because i don't just click on any link like some people.  i'm very selective about what i look at.  this didn't happen until i clicked on a few things on facebook, so just beware for those of you who use it.  i'm no longer clicking on ANY of those apps that people send you there.  it's just too risky.



Oh no Dawn  Im also really careful what I do and dont open from sites like Facebook - I learnt the hard way and had to have my computer fixed because I was getting spammed with....explicit material shall we say!



Pakey said:


> Morning all.  I committed peepicide this weekend with the way I ate.



  



WI_DisneyFan said:


> I've got a serious case of the winter doldrums, and it is only October.  It was too cold after supper to go for a walk, so I went down stairs to use my brother-in-law's elliptical machine that we are storing for him.  I stopped after 5 minutes because I was too bored.  Then I thought I'd hit my Bowflex machine to get some weight training in.  I quit after two sets of the first exercise (bench press) because I was bored with that, too.  Hopefully I'm just in a "blah" mood today, otherwise this is going to be an extremely long winter; and I'm a little afraid what is going to happen to my weight if this persists.



I totally blame the weather! Its freezing here now and all I want to do is sit on the sofa with my PJ's on drinking hot chocolate  Im really forcing myself to do the exercise! Have a cheerleader!   



LMO429 said:


> This thought process controlled my life for years, I still deal with it here and there but I would say I am conquering it.  I just realized one day that this "way" of thinking was sabtoging EVERYTHING and I was not fully enjoying my life because I kept looking to tomorrow for things to be "perfect".  I would tell friends I could not go out on a Sat Night because I felt "fat" and then I would tell myself I would start on Monday..For me Monday never came, the party that I was going to look hot for because I dropped weight would come and go, the summer would be here and I would feel uncomfortable in a bathing suit.... when I finally accepted that there are no quick fixes, that I was NOT going to lose 20 pounds in a month but rather just ate healthy and exercised and made it a lifestyle change something I could deal with EVERYDAY for the rest of my life than the weight started to melt off.
> 
> instead of saying "ill start when my friends leave after the weekend" why not start today eat good all week, exercise and then YES indulge while your friends are here for the weekend and then Monday get back on track.  I find if I am consistent 90% of the time and go off track here and there its ok. I went off the deep end on my honeymoon I got right back on track the second the plane landed and today I weigh only a pound more than my wedding day.
> 
> Im glad it's starting to just "click" for me.... Im not saying Im perfect Im just saying once I adjusted my mental attitude about food, social events and not being perfect I started to obtain my goals.
> 
> even this weekend I ate drank like a fish, ate wings and for once enjoyed myself while I was out with friends and ate bad foods instead of eating the salad because "i was on a diet!" and then monday I was back in the gym and eating right.
> 
> I use to sabotage myself with that same situation I would go out with friends eat bad and then say oh well I might as well start on Nov 1st (new month) and then I would have gained in more weight in the process.
> 
> anyway I hope this makes sense didnt drink my coffee yet. good luck everyone you can do it!



So wise Lauren! Ive read this over and over, its so true!



Disneyfreak92 said:


> Sorry I've been MIA. I've been busy! So the race is on? All right! I would be stretching right now in preparation, but I fell on my ceremic tile floor earlier, and my left knee is killing me!



 Hope the knees feeling ok!



DisneyObsession said:


>



Ooh, you ladies fight dirrrrrty!  That pizza looks soooooo good!

Hope everyones having a great day!
 to anyone Ive missed.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

DisneyLaura said:


> Aaron - What if you bought or borrowed from the library a new exercise tape or something?  I know I am no one to talk about exercise because I have not exercised but I did by a tape that Gina suggested and it's still it the wrapper (not good) but this weekend I plan on trying it or I think maybe thursday night (tonight I have to work)


That is a GREAT idea!  I tend to get bored with the exercise tapes/DVDs pretty quickly, so getting one from the library would be perfect because I keep it for 2-4 weeks, then return it and get a different one.  Hmmm, I think I know where I'll be heading this weekend!

All right, here's the update on our Halloween challenge.  This is the last week, so good luck to all of those still participating.  And as always, let me know if I missed or misquoted you...






Also, if anybody is interested in joining me, I'm setting my next goal date for Christmas.  I'm not going to be too agressive because of the holidays and what they entail, so I'm just hoping to get below 155, which would be three stinkin' pounds based on last Friday.  Let me know if you want to join me in shooting for a goal by Christmas.

Finally, I need a little Peepish advice.  We recently went though a major upgrade project at work that made us all work extra hours; so for a "thanks" my boss's boss is taking us all out for lunch in a few weeks.  And he needs to know ahead of time what we'd like to eat.  Below is a link to the menu.  Because we are ordering ahead of time, I'm not sure what sort of requests he can make (i.e. no mayo); so based strictly on the menu description, and keeping in mind that I don't like 'shrooms or brocolini, what wouldn't kill my diet?  Thanks in advance for the help!

http://www.destinationkohler.com/restaurants/bwr_lunchmenu.html


----------



## UGABelle

Hey everyone!

My Disney trip is rapidly approaching, and I wanted to see if you all could help me out...

I haven't been to Disney in over six years and my DH hasn't been since he was little.  

We will be there for six days (Nov. 9 - 15) and have park hoppers. We're staying at POFQ and have plans to eat at the following TS:

Lunch @ LTT
Breakfast @ CP
Lunch @ Kona
Dinner @ Le Cellier
Lunch or Dinner @ Beaches and Cream (depending on which works better)

I've planned most of our vacation, but I wanted to ask if there was any advice you had for me. Even though I'd love to go every year (or more!) this will probably be our only Disney trip for a while...unless DH gets bit by the Disney bug  so I want to make the most of it!

Let me know what we must eat, see or do or any tips you've got for me!


----------



## lovealldisney

Aaron,
Put me down for the challenge! I would like to lose at least 5lbs. I haven't been very good lately, I can't wait until my DD is done with b-ball and my son is done with drivers ed! I haven't been eating or exercising like I should! So I haven't been around much but come November I hope to get back on track.


----------



## lovealldisney

Aaron,
Ok I looked at the menu and I would go with either this:

Rockshrimp-Crusted Pollock Filet 
citrus rice, corn relish and broccolini,
honey remoulade sauce


Or this: 


Curried Chicken Salad Wrap 
oven-roasted chicken breast,
celery, scallions, pecans, sun-dried tomato, low-fat mayonnaise
served on an herb-garlic tortilla


Or this:
  Teriyaki Vegetable Salad
mixed greens, sugar snap peas, baby corn,
water chestnuts, cherry tomatoes,
crispy noodles in a ginger teriyaki vinaigrette

I would see if they could add maybe some grilled chicken with this????


----------



## Pakey

Aaron:

I'm in for 10.  Kat, I want you to join me in this challenge.  Cmon, we can do this together.  I'm eating my dreaded oatmeal as I type this.


Kelly, I'm so jealous that you are only one hour from Disneyland Paris.  OMG.  I just loved it there.  I am 4 hours from Disneyland and never go there as I don't care for it.  We go to WDW 2-3 times a year.  And I thought it was the greatest place on earth until I spent those 3 days at Disneyland Paris.  It's somewhat embarrassing when people ask what I liked best about Paris and I say Disneyland.

UGABelle, best advice is to have fun!  Make sure you take some relaxing time while you are there.  My husband and all 3 of my grown sons hate the madness of rope drop and hustling from ride to ride.  

Wendy, how's the reduced computer time going?  You know, a laptop in the bathroom works well for me.  I've gotten good enough that I don't even have to turn the light on anymore.


----------



## katiebug86

DisneyLaura said:


> Oh blackened chicken salad sounds yummy, care to share the recipe



The way I make it is I just take chicken breast and sprinkle Tony Chachere's on it. Then fry it in light butter. Then you cut up the chicken and put it in a salad with tomatoes, cucumbers, etc. I eat it with light ranch. It is yummy.


----------



## MA pigletfan

Dangit Aaron..you are just so persuasive with your fun chart that i am going for it...count me in for 7 lbs for the Christmas Challenge!  I imagine it will begin with the first weigh in next week? i am hoping for a loss this week though to give me some confidence!
( by the way i learned those tiny tiny mini twix have 80 cals in them each!!! YIKES!


----------



## HockeyKat

WI_DisneyFan said:


> That is a GREAT idea!  I tend to get bored with the exercise tapes/DVDs pretty quickly, so getting one from the library would be perfect because I keep it for 2-4 weeks, then return it and get a different one.  Hmmm, I think I know where I'll be heading this weekend!
> 
> All right, here's the update on our Halloween challenge.  This is the last week, so good luck to all of those still participating.  And as always, let me know if I missed or misquoted you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if anybody is interested in joining me, I'm setting my next goal date for Christmas.  I'm not going to be too agressive because of the holidays and what they entail, so I'm just hoping to get below 155, which would be three stinkin' pounds based on last Friday.  Let me know if you want to join me in shooting for a goal by Christmas.
> 
> Finally, I need a little Peepish advice.  We recently went though a major upgrade project at work that made us all work extra hours; so for a "thanks" my boss's boss is taking us all out for lunch in a few weeks.  And he needs to know ahead of time what we'd like to eat.  Below is a link to the menu.  Because we are ordering ahead of time, I'm not sure what sort of requests he can make (i.e. no mayo); so based strictly on the menu description, and keeping in mind that I don't like 'shrooms or brocolini, what wouldn't kill my diet?  Thanks in advance for the help!
> 
> http://www.destinationkohler.com/restaurants/bwr_lunchmenu.html



I would get this (with fresh vegetables and dip):

Curried Chicken Salad Wrap 
oven-roasted chicken breast,
celery, scallions, pecans, sun-dried tomato, low-fat mayonnaise
served on an herb-garlic tortilla




Pakey said:


> Aaron:
> 
> I'm in for 10.  Kat, I want you to join me in this challenge.  Cmon, we can do this together.  I'm eating my dreaded oatmeal as I type this.



I'm in for 5.  Going to count it from the Friday, Nov 7th weigh in.  Hoping for more.


----------



## mommaU4

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Also, if anybody is interested in joining me, I'm setting my next goal date for Christmas.  I'm not going to be too agressive because of the holidays and what they entail, so I'm just hoping to get below 155, which would be three stinkin' pounds based on last Friday.  Let me know if you want to join me in shooting for a goal by Christmas.


Aaron, I'd be interested in a Christmas challenge. Put me down for 15 lbs. since I must be a glutten for punishment. Should be a piece of cake (no, no cake!) to lose 15 lbs with Halloween, Thanksgiving, 2 birthdays, a day at Disneyland, and all that Christmas baking.  But I'll try my best!!! 

Looks like I am not going to make my Halloween goal. Close, but no cigar. Which is ok seeing as how along the way I had a week at Disney which totally threw me off. 

I think it's great you are working at planning out your meal ahead of time and making the best choice possible. Times like that, I'd just say, "Whoo hoo, cheat time!" and order any old thing. 
I am very impressed. And so jealous of your willpower!! 

Thanks again for keeping track of all these challenges. And I hope everyone here is doing GREAT!!! Hang in there!!!!  Don't give in to those small, evil bite me sized candies!


----------



## katiebug86

Aaron will you put me down for 10 pounds for the Christmas challenge. Thanks!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Aaron,  put me down for 5 please.  With luck it will be lots more, but don;t want to be an over-achiever with the holidays!

I'd probably go with the teriyaki salad.  That restaurant sure likes to serve bacon with everything, don't they?


----------



## LMO429

Hey Aaron! Please put me down for 4 pounds!!


----------



## dwheatl

Sparkie said:


> dwheat how awful about the so called caregiver for your mom.  wish i were closer.... i would take care of her for you.  I agree that you should report her.  Did you hire her from an agency?


 We are not reporting her. She was not hired from an agency, she was someone my mom hired through a friend of a friend. some of you may remember that my mom's previous caregiver walked off with a big chunk of my mom's money. that we did report, the woman served jail time, and also is paying back in small installments. It has been such an ordeal, though, and has gone on for years. I don't think any of us has the energy to fight on this one, and because she wasn't through an agency and isn't licensed, she didn't steal anything or use physical violence, I don't know how far it would go.  My sister and I did tell mom that we insist she either go to assisted living, where the workers are licensed and supervised, or get a certified nursing assistant full-time. I think mom will pick the assisted living (cross your fingers) because the CNAs are a minimum of $275 a day.



DisneyLaura said:


> Ok peeps - I'm doing well eating wise this week so hopefully Friday's weigh in will show it.  But then again Saturday morning usually is more weight loss  .  Now that I have a scale I weigh myself several times a week just to be curious but always in the morning before I had any coffee.  Today I get to go into school to volunteer at the kids' book fair.  I'm going in today for a while for DS7 class and then tomorrow for DS9.  They are really excited that I can come.  I have to bring DD2 so hopefully with a stop for chicky nana's aka chicken nuggets and chocolate milk she'll sit in her stroller while I work the bookfair.


 Yay, I love the book fair moms. At one of my schools the media clerk and I had to run it ourselves with no volunteers. It was exhausting trying to do that and teach at the same time. Good luck with the sales, and stay away from the chicky nanas.



WI_DisneyFan said:


> Also, if anybody is interested in joining me, I'm setting my next goal date for Christmas.  I'm not going to be too agressive because of the holidays and what they entail, so I'm just hoping to get below 155, which would be three stinkin' pounds based on last Friday.  Let me know if you want to join me in shooting for a goal by Christmas.
> 
> Finally, I need a little Peepish advice.  We recently went though a major upgrade project at work that made us all work extra hours; so for a "thanks" my boss's boss is taking us all out for lunch in a few weeks.  And he needs to know ahead of time what we'd like to eat.  Below is a link to the menu.  Because we are ordering ahead of time, I'm not sure what sort of requests he can make (i.e. no mayo); so based strictly on the menu description, and keeping in mind that I don't like 'shrooms or brocolini, what wouldn't kill my diet?  Thanks in advance for the help!
> 
> http://www.destinationkohler.com/restaurants/bwr_lunchmenu.html



OK, put me down for 7 lbs. I went back and forth in my mind between 5 & 10 lbs., so here's the compromise.
I thought the walleye sandwich sounded pretty healthy, and would give you some protein so you don't succumb later. Not everyone is a fish eater, though.


----------



## LMO429

It's official I no longer have to do modified push-ups!!! I can do the real deal military style ones now


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> It's official I no longer have to do modified push-ups!!! I can do the real deal military style ones now



thats awesome...i need to add those to my workout..i have NO upperbody strength right now!

OK peeps..I COMMITED PEEPICIDE last night! I did great throughtout the day with eating then i went to dinner with Greg and his brother and had mexican food!!! I had shrimp fajitas..super yummy but i know they were loaded with salt and probably hidden fat ( from oils)...so mad. so of course i did a pre weigh and itw as NOT GOOD! AF is also here so that might play a bit part..but still...i am all about water and caffeine free tea and good eatin' today hoping for at least a samer or small loss! 
I think i will be ordering turbo jam today after all...i can't take these weird short workouts on demand all the time..i need something more consistent to see results....so i think i will do the gym at least 3 days ( long walks/weights) and work out at home for the other 3-4 days...HOPEFULLY i can resist eating peep sabotaging food..that is def. my downfall in weightloss..my mouth!!!


----------



## LMO429

MA pigletfan said:


> thats awesome...i need to add those to my workout..i have NO upperbody strength right now!
> 
> OK peeps..I COMMITED PEEPICIDE last night! I did great throughtout the day with eating then i went to dinner with Greg and his brother and had mexican food!!! I had shrimp fajitas..super yummy but i know they were loaded with salt and probably hidden fat ( from oils)...so mad. so of course i did a pre weigh and itw as NOT GOOD! AF is also here so that might play a bit part..but still...i am all about water and caffeine free tea and good eatin' today hoping for at least a samer or small loss!
> I think i will be ordering turbo jam today after all...i can't take these weird short workouts on demand all the time..i need something more consistent to see results....so i think i will do the gym at least 3 days ( long walks/weights) and work out at home for the other 3-4 days...HOPEFULLY i can resist eating peep sabotaging food..that is def. my downfall in weightloss..my mouth!!!




Turbo Jam Rocks! You will love it, I also suggest buying Jillian Michaels "the biggest winner" its a 5 disk set and I have seen some serious results from it (ex, I can do full push ups now)

Have you considered joining weight watchers..I do it online and it helped me incorporate eating "peep sabotaging foods" while I also lost weight.


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> Turbo Jam Rocks! You will love it, I also suggest buying Jillian Michaels "the biggest winner" its a 5 disk set and I have seen some serious results from it (ex, I can do full push ups now)
> 
> Have you considered joining weight watchers..I do it online and it helped me incorporate eating "peep sabotaging foods" while I also lost weight.



nice! i will def. check out jillian's set too!
i did weight watchers and really liked it. but now i am doing the sparkpeople thing and logging everything in that i eat..i MIGHT go back to WW..but i won't do it through meetings, i never made them   but it is a great program!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

*Aaron,* please put me down for 5lbs. for the Christmas challenge.  Thanks.



UGABelle said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> My Disney trip is rapidly approaching, and I wanted to see if you all could help me out...
> 
> I haven't been to Disney in over six years and my DH hasn't been since he was little.
> 
> We will be there for six days (Nov. 9 - 15) and have park hoppers. We're staying at POFQ and have plans to eat at the following TS:
> 
> Lunch @ LTT
> Breakfast @ CP
> Lunch @ Kona
> Dinner @ Le Cellier
> Lunch or Dinner @ Beaches and Cream (depending on which works better)
> 
> I've planned most of our vacation, but I wanted to ask if there was any advice you had for me. Even though I'd love to go every year (or more!) this will probably be our only Disney trip for a while...unless DH gets bit by the Disney bug  so I want to make the most of it!
> 
> Let me know what we must eat, see or do or any tips you've got for me!



I don't really have any advice but I do wish you both a wonderful trip.  Have a great time and think of the Peeps!


dwheatl said:


> We are not reporting her. She was not hired from an agency, she was someone my mom hired through a friend of a friend. some of you may remember that my mom's previous caregiver walked off with a big chunk of my mom's money. that we did report, the woman served jail time, and also is paying back in small installments. It has been such an ordeal, though, and has gone on for years. I don't think any of us has the energy to fight on this one, and because she wasn't through an agency and isn't licensed, she didn't steal anything or use physical violence, I don't know how far it would go.  My sister and I did tell mom that we insist she either go to assisted living, where the workers are licensed and supervised, or get a certified nursing assistant full-time. I think mom will pick the assisted living (cross your fingers) because the *CNAs are a minimum of $275 a day.*



Wow!  I would almost quit nursing school for that kind of money.  J/K I worked in a nursing home as a CNA for nearly a year.  It was hard work.   Seriously, I hope that you're able to work out a plan for your mother's care that will benefit not only her but you & your family.


----------



## UtahMama

LMO429 said:


> Friday is the official start of the holiday season's (Halloween, Thanksgiving, Christmas, New Years, etc)
> 
> Other than the weekly weigh ins maybe we can think of something else to motivate us during the Holiday Season
> 
> Possible Example also posting on Fridays how many times we workout for the week to burn off those holiday treats...any other thoughts


I think that is a great idea! This time of year with all the treats is killer! I often THINK I'm not cheating but still "taste" everything. Those little bits add up. I can only speak for myself, but I MUST work out to lose. If I work out less, I'll likely maintain. If I don't at all, I'll gain for sure. 

So maybe we can make that optional, since I know some PEEPS simply want to maintain through New Year as their goal. 

To me, the treats aren't worth un-doing my months of hard work only to have to start over January 1st. 

I say that now, only because I haven't made my pumpkin pie yet!  ACK! NOT looking forward to these next couple months!



WI_DisneyFan said:


> That is a GREAT idea!  I tend to get bored with the exercise tapes/DVDs pretty quickly, so getting one from the library would be perfect because I keep it for 2-4 weeks, then return it and get a different one.  Hmmm, I think I know where I'll be heading this weekend!
> 
> All right, here's the update on our Halloween challenge.  This is the last week, so good luck to all of those still participating.  And as always, let me know if I missed or misquoted you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if anybody is interested in joining me, I'm setting my next goal date for Christmas.  I'm not going to be too agressive because of the holidays and what they entail, so I'm just hoping to get below 155, which would be three stinkin' pounds based on last Friday.  Let me know if you want to join me in shooting for a goal by Christmas.
> 
> Finally, I need a little Peepish advice.  We recently went though a major upgrade project at work that made us all work extra hours; so for a "thanks" my boss's boss is taking us all out for lunch in a few weeks.  And he needs to know ahead of time what we'd like to eat.  Below is a link to the menu.  Because we are ordering ahead of time, I'm not sure what sort of requests he can make (i.e. no mayo); so based strictly on the menu description, and keeping in mind that I don't like 'shrooms or brocolini, what wouldn't kill my diet?  Thanks in advance for the help!
> 
> http://www.destinationkohler.com/restaurants/bwr_lunchmenu.html



I'm torn because I have a side contest going on with Gayle and Lynda that I intend to win.   Put me down for 8. If they say 8 too, put me down for 9. Heh.

That menu has plenty of marginally healthy choices. Restaurant food tends to have more fat (better flavor?) so KNOW that what ever you choose, you'll need to watch it the rest of the week, or a few days at least. Or kick up your workout a little more? 

How about bundling up and dragging your sweetie on a nice, fast paced, walk? It's a date and a workout all at once.




UGABelle said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> My Disney trip is rapidly approaching, and I wanted to see if you all could help me out...
> 
> I haven't been to Disney in over six years and my DH hasn't been since he was little.
> 
> We will be there for six days (Nov. 9 - 15) and have park hoppers. We're staying at POFQ and have plans to eat at the following TS:
> 
> Lunch @ LTT
> Breakfast @ CP
> Lunch @ Kona
> Dinner @ Le Cellier
> Lunch or Dinner @ Beaches and Cream (depending on which works better)
> 
> I've planned most of our vacation, but I wanted to ask if there was any advice you had for me. Even though I'd love to go every year (or more!) this will probably be our only Disney trip for a while...unless DH gets bit by the Disney bug  so I want to make the most of it!
> 
> Let me know what we must eat, see or do or any tips you've got for me!


First of all, "YAY!"  

My advice, time and time again, it to be flexible in your planning and schedule actual unplanned time.  

Whichever ADR you have, correspond with the planned park of the day so you don't waste too much time traveling. 

Also, World Showcase in EPCOT has a lot of very good Counter Service places to try. Le Cellier is great for a nice sit down place, but Pretzel Bread is the Devil! 

Have Fun and take lots of pics for us! ((We love Food- Porn!!))





LMO429 said:


> It's official I no longer have to do modified push-ups!!! I can do the real deal military style ones now



I'm getting there too! I used to only be able to bench press 25 pounds. Now it's 60-75 pounds fairly easily. 

So THAT's how you got those impressive shoulders!   



MA pigletfan said:


> thats awesome...i need to add those to my workout..i have NO upperbody strength right now!
> 
> OK peeps..I COMMITED PEEPICIDE last night! I did great throughtout the day with eating then i went to dinner with Greg and his brother and had mexican food!!! I had shrimp fajitas..super yummy but i know they were loaded with salt and probably hidden fat ( from oils)...so mad. so of course i did a pre weigh and itw as NOT GOOD! AF is also here so that might play a bit part..but still...i am all about water and caffeine free tea and good eatin' today hoping for at least a samer or small loss!
> I think i will be ordering turbo jam today after all...i can't take these weird short workouts on demand all the time..i need something more consistent to see results....so i think i will do the gym at least 3 days ( long walks/weights) and work out at home for the other 3-4 days...HOPEFULLY i can resist eating peep sabotaging food..that is def. my downfall in weightloss..my mouth!!!



Is this not a good time to mention, you already used your Fast Pass?  
JUST kidding!!!! NO big deal! You can do it, sweetie!!!!!! 

Maybe, up the water today to flush your body! Even if you gained, start fresh and don't give up!



Anyone else stuck watching Tinker Bell ALL DAY???  Yikes! My DD4 's skin is fusing to the couch! 

So far so good for me:

3 cups of green tea
1 can diet Pepsi Max (emergency wake up, headache-be-gone), shhh, don't tell Dawn!

3 egg whites scrambled with fat free *rubber*-cheese, salsa, rolled up into a fibery,carb-control "tortilla/flat bread"...don't I make my meals sound _so _delicious??? 


WHY is fat free cheese sooooo gross???? I think I'll just use regular lower fat cheese, but use much less.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Aaron - will you put me down for 5lbs please

Hope everyones having a great day


----------



## MA pigletfan

UtahMama said:


> Is this not a good time to mention, you already used your Fast Pass?
> JUST kidding!!!! NO big deal! You can do it, sweetie!!!!!!
> 
> Maybe, up the water today to flush your body! Even if you gained, start fresh and don't give up!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else stuck watching Tinker Bell ALL DAY???  Yikes! My DD4 's skin is fusing to the couch!
> 
> So far so good for me:
> 
> 3 cups of green tea
> 1 can diet Pepsi Max (emergency wake up, headache-be-gone), shhh, don't tell Dawn!
> 
> 3 egg whites scrambled with fat free *rubber*-cheese, salsa, rolled up into a fibery,carb-control "tortilla/flat bread"...don't I make my meals sound _so _delicious???
> 
> 
> WHY is fat free cheese sooooo gross???? I think I'll just use regular lower fat cheese, but use much less.


hahah yes i will not use a free pass..i will get on the scale tommoorw and suck it up like a big girl.. heehee

I hate ff cheese! i wont' eat it..only low fat or the real deal for that. I can do ff puddings/candies etc..but not dairy..yuck!

SIDE NOTE: i just ordered Turbo jam punch kick jam AND  a pilates dvd to use with my exercise ball ..yay!!!


----------



## HockeyKat

UtahMama said:


> WHY is fat free cheese sooooo gross???? I think I'll just use regular lower fat cheese, but use much less.



I wholeheartedly agree.  I gave up on fat free cheese a while back.  I buy the 2% milk sharp cheddar shredded stuff and use a sprinkle of that instead.  I would prefer NO cheese to ff plastic cheese, there is just some nasty taste that it lends to things that I can't stand.

There are some calories that just aren't worth shaving off.


----------



## Sparkie

dwheatl I understand the reasons for not reporting... it would be difficult and emotionally stressful.  My husbands aunt and uncle have been in assisted living for about 2 years now.  Before that they lived with one of their kids and their family.  They just love the assisted living. Both are in their 80's, both retired teachers from small colleges in Texas, DH uncle had polio as a child and has some walking problems but is still able to get around ok.  They talk about taking meals in the dining hall, the planned activities in the facility, taking day trips on the shuttle bus (they dont drive anymore) but they seem very happy with their life and I think it gives them availablity to friends that they might not otherwise have.  They may be in their 80's but they dont act old by any means.  I just love them to pieces and look forward to their visits- they live north of Houston so we dont get to see them as often as I would like.  Anyway, all that said to say, I hope you find something for your mom that will be just as positive and will help her to continue to live independently and keep you from worrying about her safety and health.  I know this is a very hard decision to make so I wanted to share the happiness that it brings my inlaws.  I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## UGABelle

Aaron -

Can you put me down for 4 pounds? I'm excited about my first challenge!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

DisneyObsession said:


> OK Ladies.....I am stretched, limber and ready to run...ok, I don't run, but I will speed walk to the finish!!!!  LET"S GO!!!
> 
> Here's something for your enjoyment Lynda.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for you Wendy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENJOY LADIES!!!!



Wendy's actually looks much better than mine. I'm not THAT big of a Cheetos fan. Pizza and sweets (particularly ice cream) tend to be my weaknesses. 



UtahMama said:


> First of all, sorry about your knee! Guess doing cardio is out of the question then?  (what???) ...really am sorry, hope it's feeling better!!!



Actually that happened on Tuesday night, which I take off from work outs because every other week I am running Jasper at agility class anyway. I spend an hour on our bike or treadmill every Mon, Wed, and Thurs in addition to my 15-30 minute lunch-time walks with a friend 3-5 times a week. And I DID do my cardio last night! The knee is still a bit sore, but it's managable. I need to get back into some weight training! I'm thinking of ordering Turbo Jam actually. I just need to check the finances. 



WI_DisneyFan said:


> Also, if anybody is interested in joining me, I'm setting my next goal date for Christmas.  I'm not going to be too agressive because of the holidays and what they entail, so I'm just hoping to get below 155, which would be three stinkin' pounds based on last Friday.  Let me know if you want to join me in shooting for a goal by Christmas.
> 
> Finally, I need a little Peepish advice.  We recently went though a major upgrade project at work that made us all work extra hours; so for a "thanks" my boss's boss is taking us all out for lunch in a few weeks.  And he needs to know ahead of time what we'd like to eat.  Below is a link to the menu.  Because we are ordering ahead of time, I'm not sure what sort of requests he can make (i.e. no mayo); so based strictly on the menu description, and keeping in mind that I don't like 'shrooms or brocolini, what wouldn't kill my diet?  Thanks in advance for the help!
> 
> http://www.destinationkohler.com/restaurants/bwr_lunchmenu.html



Let me get back to you tomorrow after weigh in with my amount, but I'm definitely in!  

I think I'd go with the teriyaki salad or walleye sandwich. 



UtahMama said:


> WHY is fat free cheese sooooo gross???? I think I'll just use regular lower fat cheese, but use much less.



It IS gross! It's like it doesn't melt! Actually the Kraft FF singles aren't too bad, but the shredded cheeses - YUCK! We do the 2% version and measure portions. Besides, you are supposed to have SOME fat in your diet.  


I can't find milled flax seed! I bought it at SuperWalMart last time, but the one I went to the other day didn't have it. I guess I'll try another WalMart (We have 3!), and if that doesn't work, I'll hit a health food store. I just know it'll be cheaper at Wally World. (as much as I hate going there)


----------



## dwheatl

UtahMama said:


> 3 egg whites scrambled with fat free *rubber*-cheese, salsa, rolled up into a fibery,carb-control "tortilla/flat bread"...don't I make my meals sound _so _delicious???
> 
> 
> WHY is fat free cheese sooooo gross???? I think I'll just use regular lower fat cheese, but use much less.


 I find that with a lot of ff stuff. I think they can do low-fat by just reducing it, but they have to put something fake in when they take all the fat out. That being said, I didn't get home until almost 9 tonight, and the ff cottage cheese waiting for me in the fridge was like heaven. That's how hungry I was.



Sparkie said:


> dwheatl I understand the reasons for not reporting... it would be difficult and emotionally stressful.  My husbands aunt and uncle have been in assisted living for about 2 years now.  Before that they lived with one of their kids and their family.  They just love the assisted living. Both are in their 80's, both retired teachers from small colleges in Texas, DH uncle had polio as a child and has some walking problems but is still able to get around ok.  They talk about taking meals in the dining hall, the planned activities in the facility, taking day trips on the shuttle bus (they dont drive anymore) but they seem very happy with their life and I think it gives them availablity to friends that they might not otherwise have.  They may be in their 80's but they dont act old by any means.  I just love them to pieces and look forward to their visits- they live north of Houston so we dont get to see them as often as I would like.  Anyway, all that said to say, I hope you find something for your mom that will be just as positive and will help her to continue to live independently and keep you from worrying about her safety and health.  I know this is a very hard decision to make so I wanted to share the happiness that it brings my inlaws.  I'll be thinking of you.



Thanks for the positive experience. I was talking to one of my sisters tonight, and we agree that we wouldn't be doing this if we thought she would be unhappy there. I took Mom for her health assessment this afternoon, and she was pretty cute. She was afraid everyone else would be sprinting round while she was in her wheelchair. Not a chance. There were more walkers in the dining room than you could shake a stick at. She looked in and said, "I'm so glad to see so many handicapped people here." Great, Mom, but could you keep your voice down?



my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> Wow!  I would almost quit nursing school for that kind of money.  J/K I worked in a nursing home as a CNA for nearly a year.  It was hard work.   Seriously, I hope that you're able to work out a plan for your mother's care that will benefit not only her but you & your family.


 Thank you. You know, those are CA wages, so they don't buy as much here as elsewhere. I did notice the two ladies who came this week were both from out of the area, one from Scranton and one from the Philippines. I bet they are both sending money home, and I don't blame them. Even with the drop in housing prices, very few people can afford to buy homes here. (Good thing DH and I started out young and got our house before all the ups and downs).


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

*SAMER* Next week will be my week.  I can feel it.   
Happy weigh day Peeps!  I'm on my way to clinicals and today (of all days) I'm going to Eastern State, which is a mental health institution.   
BTW:
*Happy Halloween!*


----------



## LMO429

I'm a Samer! I'll take it after last weekend's episode of drinking and eating


----------



## UtahMama

Happy Halloween!

Today officially launches the Season of Treats....

Traditionally a gradual dropping out of peeps happens until Jan. 1st. so hang in there kids!!!

Last week I was up 1.8 and this week it's down 1.2 So I'll take it.

FaceBook Peeps, check in. It's a ghost town!


----------



## UGABelle

I'm -0.6 which isn't bad, considering I didn't have much time to exercise.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!

And I have to do a Single Digit Dance   
Disney's getting so close!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Not sure how this happened, but I was 157.8 on Wednesday; 157.6 yesterday; and then 156.4 today!  That represents a *1.8 pound loss *from last week.  Honestly, this worries me a little bit because I NEVER drop that much (1.2 pounds) from one day to the next, especially considering I didn't do anything out of the ordinary to make it happen.  So now I fear that this was sort of a "false positive" and I really just lost like 1/2 pound; so the best I can do next week is just maintain or gain that 1/2 pound back.  (And you can tell that I've been battling my weight my entire life when I can actually be worried about losing 1.8 pounds.  But to quote The Grateful Dead - "every silver lining's got a touch of grey".)

But trying to stay positive here, this loss puts me at my lowest ever adult weight.  I've now lost a grand total of 59.6 pounds since joining the Peeps in early 2007 (so close to that 60 pound ribbon!) and an uber-grand total of 83.6 pounds since my highest weight of 240.  That represents a 34.83% weight loss; and my BMI has gone from 36.5 ("obese") to 23.8 ("normal").  I fell way short of my Halloween goal (as you'll see when I post the results later today or early next week); but I was able to lose 4.6 in that time which ain't too bad.  I'm only 1.4 away from my initial goal of 155, but after reevaluating things I'm shooting for 145 and we'll see how that looks on me.  (Of course, I'd love to hit 140 just so I can say that I lost 100 pounds; but I'm not pushing it.)  I'm probably setting myself up for a major letdown here, but I'll set my Christmas goal at 6.4 pounds to hit 150.  Gotta set the bar high if you are going to reach your goals, right?

Happy Halloween everybody.  *AND BACK AWAY FROM THAT CANDY DISH!*  Is that candy _REALLY_ that good to sacrifice everything you've worked hard for?  What will give you more regret in the morning: not eating the Snickers bar that you are craving (are you really going to say "I made a huge mistake in not eating that candy"?), or caving in and eating it?  If I know anything about my Peeps, it is that eating it will make you feel guilty in the morning.  And is that guilt really worth the momentary satisfaction you'll receive from eating it?  Wouldn't you rather have a greater sense of satisfaction knowing that you were able to fight temptation and made the right choice for the sake of your health?  Just remember this: a moment on your lips, forever on your hips...


----------



## MA pigletfan

up .4 BLARF. OH well its better than what the scale said yesterday!
Have a great Friday all!


----------



## UtahMama

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Not sure how this happened, but I was 157.8 on Wednesday; 157.6 yesterday; and then 156.4 today!  That represents a *1.8 pound loss *from last week.  Honestly, this worries me a little bit because I NEVER drop that much (1.2 pounds) from one day to the next, especially considering I didn't do anything out of the ordinary to make it happen.  So now I fear that this was sort of a "false positive" and I really just lost like 1/2 pound; so the best I can do next week is just maintain or gain that 1/2 pound back.  (And you can tell that I've been battling my weight my entire life when I can actually be worried about losing 1.8 pounds.  But to quote The Grateful Dead - "every silver lining's got a touch of grey".)
> 
> But trying to stay positive here, this loss puts me at my lowest ever adult weight.  I've now lost a grand total of 59.6 pounds since joining the Peeps in early 2007 (so close to that 60 pound ribbon!) and an uber-grand total of 83.6 pounds since my highest weight of 240.  That represents a 34.83% weight loss; and my BMI has gone from 36.5 ("obese") to 23.8 ("normal").  I fell way short of my Halloween goal (as you'll see when I post the results later today or early next week); but I was able to lose 4.6 in that time which ain't too bad.  I'm only 1.4 away from my initial goal of 155, but after reevaluating things I'm shooting for 145 and we'll see how that looks on me.  (Of course, I'd love to hit 140 just so I can say that I lost 100 pounds; but I'm not pushing it.)  I'm probably setting myself up for a major letdown here, but I'll set my Christmas goal at 6.4 pounds to hit 150.  Gotta set the bar high if you are going to reach your goals, right?
> 
> Happy Halloween everybody.  *AND BACK AWAY FROM THAT CANDY DISH!*  Is that candy _REALLY_ that good to sacrifice everything you've worked hard for?  What will give you more regret in the morning: not eating the Snickers bar that you are craving (are you really going to say "I made a huge mistake in not eating that candy"?), or caving in and eating it?  If I know anything about my Peeps, it is that eating it will make you feel guilty in the morning.  And is that guilt really worth the momentary satisfaction you'll receive from eating it?  Wouldn't you rather have a greater sense of satisfaction knowing that you were able to fight temptation and made the right choice for the sake of your health?  Just remember this: a moment on your lips, forever on your hips...



I only bought crappy candy (I love the ironic combination of *Smartees* and *Dum Dums*...LOL!) so that won't be a problem until...my 3 kids return from "tricker treating" with bags full of Reeses (my weakness) and other chocolates that I'm parentally obligated to "inspect" ...which means sneak a few  

As for the guilt, I usually ignore any potential guilt until after the last bite, then it kinda hits me. So I will attempt to listen to your wisdom before I partake. I think I've done very VERY well at resisting lately.

Now, Mister, SO proud you are at your lowest adult weight and laughed (with you) about doubting the miracle-number! ONLY a true Peep would get on the scale, see the lower number, and wonder about it  

150 is YOURS!


----------



## DisneyLaura

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Also, if anybody is interested in joining me, I'm setting my next goal date for Christmas.  I'm not going to be too agressive because of the holidays and what they entail, so I'm just hoping to get below 155, which would be three stinkin' pounds based on last Friday.  Let me know if you want to join me in shooting for a goal by Christmas.



Count me in for the Christmas challenge.  Put me down for 8 lb.



UtahMama said:


> Anyone else stuck watching Tinker Bell ALL DAY???  Yikes! My DD4 's skin is fusing to the couch!



I bought Tinkerbell and we only watched 1/2 of it so far.  DD2 was not that interested.  I did think the story line so far is cute.



UtahMama said:


> WHY is fat free cheese sooooo gross???? I think I'll just use regular lower fat cheese, but use much less.



I will tell you something and this is probably not very peepish but I don't use anything fat free, at all.  I would much rather use my calories for the real thing.  I'm sure once I get closer to my goal weight that will change but for now that's what I do.  



UtahMama said:


> FaceBook Peeps, check in. It's a ghost town!



 I forgot I signed up







I'm down 1 lb.  That's good I was up a little last week.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Hopping back on quick to thank everyone for their suggestions for the work-lunch thing in a few weeks.  I settled on the curried chicken salad wrap.  Maybe I'm just being suckerd in with the "low-fat mayo" part, but I didn't think that sounded too bad.  So thanks again!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Well, I am *down 1.6* this week. (Gained 1.4 last week, so I guess that's gone now.) Puts me at 196.2. I guess I will be ambitious and say *6.2 for the Christmas challenge*. That would be awesome! I'd get me a 60-lb ribbon!  But I have a Disneyland/Cali trip coming up, so that could be an issue. But I'm sure gonna try! I'd love to start the new year at 190. That would mean I'd only have 20-30 left to lose most likely! And that doesn't seem like that much when I would have already lost 60 at that point. And I'm just so darn curious to see what 160-170 lbs looks like on me! I didn't know my weight when I was at my smallest adult weight, so I'm not sure precisely what I'm going for yet.


----------



## pixie dust 112

Woooo Hooty!  I am down 5.6 this week! Thanks to water and just plain old behaving, masde good choices and really did not have any hungry moments!


----------



## Pakey

I'm +1.  Dang, I hate having to make that big and pink with the plus sign in there.

Next week will be better.


----------



## Pakey

pixie dust 112 said:


> Woooo Hooty!  I am down 5.6 this week! Thanks to water and just plain old behaving, masde good choices and really did not have any hungry moments!




That is absolutely fantastic.  Congratulations.


----------



## mommaU4

I am down this week. Not enough to make my Halloween goal, but darn close! Last week I was 218 and today I am 216.4 for a loss of *-1.5 lbs*. 

PD112, WOW!! Congrats to you!! Seeing your big number makes me really want to stick with it. Ahem......and not go grab that Snickers after all. LOL 

Congrats to everyone who lost or maintained this week! Way to go! Next week will be just as good or even better, right??  

Have a great day and weekend!


----------



## UtahMama

Pakey said:


> I'm +1.  Dang, I hate having to make that big and pink with the plus sign in there.
> 
> Next week will be better.



Could be worse. 



YOU are welcome, any time!
Good luck next week!!!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Wow, Pixie Dust 112, that's great! Congratulations.

I'm -.3lbs
Not much, but I'm suprised I lost any at all this week! Wooh!


----------



## UtahMama

Just a gentle PEEPY reminder...

KEEP YOUR MITTS OUT OF THE CANDY!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank You. Now back to our scheduled posting...


----------



## katiebug86

UtahMama said:


> Just a gentle PEEPY reminder...
> 
> KEEP YOUR MITTS OUT OF THE CANDY!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Thank You. Now back to our scheduled posting...



So far I have done a good job of that!

This week I've lost *1.4*.

Tomorrow I'm going to the LSU vs. Tulane game. 

No Nacho's or Chili Dogs for me!  

*GEAUX TIGERS!!*


----------



## dwheatl

Down 2. I'm happy about it. I'm at 160 right now, just on the brink of "the fives". I love when I move into the lower tens place, and I expect that next week.
My new exercise bike came today, but I haven't put it together yet. It's a magnetic one, so it's supposed to be very quiet. My old one was chain-driven, and even if you turned up the tv volume all the way, you really couldn't hear anything but the commercials.


WI_DisneyFan said:


> But trying to stay positive here, this loss puts me at my lowest ever adult weight.  I've now lost a grand total of 59.6 pounds since joining the Peeps in early 2007 (so close to that 60 pound ribbon!) and an uber-grand total of 83.6 pounds since my highest weight of 240.  That represents a 34.83% weight loss; and my BMI has gone from 36.5 ("obese") to 23.8 ("normal").


 Woo hoo for you! 



pixie dust 112 said:


> Woooo Hooty!  I am down 5.6 this week! Thanks to water and just plain old behaving, masde good choices and really did not have any hungry moments!


 Fabulous, dahling! WTG!

I have to brag. There was candy and all kinds of goodies in the staff room today, and I ate just 1 mini cream puff (45 calories). It was a challenge, because I was on clean-up this week, and that's always my secret snacking time. There were cookies in the classroom, including broken ones that would have been easy to nibble. I didn't eat even a crumb. I felt very peepish today.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Oh my, where did yesterday go?! Sorry its a late weigh-in peeps but I am *-1lb*

Hope everyone had a great Halloween, and made peepish choices!

Check in again later


----------



## DisneyLaura

Well I am happy to report that yesterday I did really well with the candy and sweets.  We go over my uncle and aunt's house for dinner (we had stew, I had a small bowl with a piece of bread) and then we go trick-a-treating and then come back to her house and have desserts.  The only thing I had was one pumpkin candy corn and a bite of pumpkin pie.  Of course today I had two cupcakes with no frosting, I put the kids candy up high so it's not in my face all day long and I will say a lot of the times I forget it's there.


----------



## LMO429

DisneyLaura said:


> Well I am happy to report that yesterday I did really well with the candy and sweets.  We go over my uncle and aunt's house for dinner (we had stew, I had a small bowl with a piece of bread) and then we go trick-a-treating and then come back to her house and have desserts.  The only thing I had was one pumpkin candy corn and a bite of pumpkin pie.  Of course today I had two cupcakes with no frosting, I put the kids candy up high so it's not in my face all day long and I will say a lot of the times I forget it's there.




Awesome!  It must be very tempting to have halloween candy around. I threw ours out asap after halloween.  But I am sure if we had children it would be a different story.  I went by my girlfriend's yesterday after and her kids had a huge bucket of halloween candy  She was basically begging me to take it home with me and of course I said NO!  

I am def getting sick! My throat is closing up and I have had a slight fever all day yesterday and again this morning but I am just muscling through it. I still went out last night and today we are going to giant/cowboy game. I am sure tomorrow I will officially be sick after standing outside all day today


----------



## DisneyLaura

My son Nicholas, he's 7 is making his First communion next May so they take extra classes for six Sundays and six Sundays for their First Pennace.  Well the director asked me if I would sub for her because one of her teachers is out today.  I'm really nervous as I don't like talking in front of a lot of people let alone 7 and 8 year olds.  Wish me luck.  

Bundle up Lauren.


----------



## pixie dust 112

DisneyLaura said:


> My son Nicholas, he's 7 is making his First communion next May so they take extra classes for six Sundays and six Sundays for their First Pennace.  Well the director asked me if I would sub for her because one of her teachers is out today.  I'm really nervous as I don't like talking in front of a lot of people let alone 7 and 8 year olds.  Wish me luck.
> 
> Bundle up Lauren.




Good Luck!  You'll be fine!  and ...thanks for the lowfat turkey you PMed!


----------



## LMO429

pixie dust 112 said:


> Woooo Hooty!  I am down 5.6 this week! Thanks to water and just plain old behaving, masde good choices and really did not have any hungry moments!



That is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## LMO429

Hey Laura!

As you can tell I tried to put the turkey in my signature with NO LUCK, What am I doing wrong? I follow the directions but always mess it up


----------



## ::Snow_White::

ACK!
All the leftover chocolate from halloween keeps tempting me. It doesn't help we didn't have one trick-or-treater, so we have a lot of candy left. I haven't had one yet though.
I really want to make to lose some this week, but I keep procrastinating on my schoolwork and all the food looks so good.

Usually I'll just say "Oh, just one will be fine." but then one becomes 2 and 3 and 4. 
I'm not going to eat it...I had to come post so I could keep myself from caving in.


----------



## DisneyLaura

I just wanted to let my peeps know that

















I just booked my Disney trip today.  Nov 25th - Dec 5th 2009 at Fort Wilderness Campground.  I'm so excited.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I posted this on the TB, but I thought I'd come ask here:
Hey, do any of you girls get these like bumps under your arms?
My mom said they are just sweat glands swelling up, but this one has been there for about a month and a half. It's like pea sized, and it gets kinda sore during my TOM. 
I was worried that it was a lump or something, but I looked at what they are suppose to feel like and I had a health class last year. It's not nearly as big and I can move it around, plus I haven't had anything else that signals it.

My mom is convinced it's just swollen because hers sometimes last a month or so, but my grandma says I might want to get it checked out even though she's pretty sure too.
I told my mom a few minutes ago it's still there and she said she'd look it up on the internet but she thinks it's just my hormones or something. I'm still worried.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

::Snow_White:: said:


> I posted this on the TB, but I thought I'd come ask here:
> Hey, do any of you girls get these like bumps under your arms?
> My mom said they are just sweat glands swelling up, but this one has been there for about a month and a half. It's like pea sized, and it gets kinda sore during my TOM.
> I was worried that it was a lump or something, but I looked at what they are suppose to feel like and I had a health class last year. It's not nearly as big and I can move it around, plus I haven't had anything else that signals it.
> 
> My mom is convinced it's just swollen because hers sometimes last a month or so, but my grandma says I might want to get it checked out even though she's pretty sure too.
> I told my mom a few minutes ago it's still there and she said she'd look it up on the internet but she thinks it's just my hormones or something. I'm still worried.



I get them as well, especially around TOM, but they only ever last a few days. I think if I had one for 6 weeks I would definitely just pop to the Dr's and get someone to take a quick look - better safe than sorry, and hopefully they can put your mind at rest XXX


----------



## dwheatl

DisneyLaura said:


> My son Nicholas, he's 7 is making his First communion next May so they take extra classes for six Sundays and six Sundays for their First Pennace.  Well the director asked me if I would sub for her because one of her teachers is out today.  I'm really nervous as I don't like talking in front of a lot of people let alone 7 and 8 year olds.  Wish me luck.
> 
> Bundle up Lauren.


 Wishing you luck. I find it much easier to talk in front of kids than grown-ups. They usually have a good sense of humor, are far less "judgy", and if they have a problem they'll come right out and tell you. And you can always say to them, "Not now, we need to move on."

DH and I taught DD's Sunday school way back in the day. It was a lot of fun.



LMO429 said:


> Hey Laura!
> 
> As you can tell I tried to put the turkey in my signature with NO LUCK, What am I doing wrong? I follow the directions but always mess it up


 I know you didn't ask me, but I had the same problem. Go into your signature, and where the url you quoted says "url" at the beginning and end, just highlight over those 3 letters and type in "img". It worked for me.



::Snow_White:: said:


> I posted this on the TB, but I thought I'd come ask here:
> Hey, do any of you girls get these like bumps under your arms?
> My mom said they are just sweat glands swelling up, but this one has been there for about a month and a half. It's like pea sized, and it gets kinda sore during my TOM.
> I was worried that it was a lump or something, but I looked at what they are suppose to feel like and I had a health class last year. It's not nearly as big and I can move it around, plus I haven't had anything else that signals it.
> 
> My mom is convinced it's just swollen because hers sometimes last a month or so, but my grandma says I might want to get it checked out even though she's pretty sure too.
> I told my mom a few minutes ago it's still there and she said she'd look it up on the internet but she thinks it's just my hormones or something. I'm still worried.


 I'm pm'ing you.


----------



## missnarwhale

Finally! Internet at home! It feels like an eternity! I didn't realize how much I use and rely on it for school and socializing. 

Here's an update! I have actually maintained my weight throughout this semester. I was 155 before the semester started, and I'm 155 now. I did go up and down, but I didn't go above 155 so I'm actually happy. I kept getting down to 149 and then getting a cold, eating, dieting, cold, eating, repeat. I went to a wedding on Halloween and ate well, but then drank well, and ended up finding the dessert table across the room. I danced a lot, so maybe it all evened out? The DJ kept playing Bruce Springsteen, and I have a soft spot for the boss. I only had a little candy yesterday, Take5!, but I drank beer. 

My two worst habits are late night eating and drinking. I can eat extremely well all day, but at 11 pm, I'm in the kitchen making loads of food or getting fast food (eek!). I don't drink when I'm at home, but my friends are always at the bar. They never hang out anywhere else. It's frustrating. I'm the only one in school, so they are there every night of the week. I am always getting called to come hang out, and I really shouldn't go, but I tend to. Also, my boyfriend and I live together, and he generally goes, and I want to spend time with him because we are away from each other all day, so I go too! I really want to primarily focus on school, but being in the band puts me in a lot of social situations. I love winter because I hide in my apartment most of the time. Hopefully the weather will keep me in. 

I guess I just have to make new rules for myself. The drinking is such a stupid thing and can easily be corrected. I'll just have to be okay with staying home while everyone is out. I will just spend time with Fitz, our kitten, instead! New rule #1: No bar on the weekdays! This will work because I HATE going to the bar on the weekends. Which hopefully means that I will rarely go. This saves calories, time, money, and brain cells! New rule #2: No eating after 10 pm! I stay up super duper late on most nights, so this will be hard. But I get out of work between 9-10, so this allows me to eat a little something when I get home. 

I'm still having trouble with my water intake! I accidently melted my water bottle while I was cleaning it. I put soap into it, and then put it under the hot water tap. I walked away to do something else and when I came back it was all shriveled up! 

I tried to play catch up, but I failed miserably. I saw a little wedding talk, a new peep, and the caregiver story. I was so sad to hear that! I hope everything is working out now and that things have gotten better. What an awful thing for a person to do. People can be terrible to one another. I hope that your Mother is doing well now that she is in better care. 

I feel that everyone I know is getting married or pregnant! My boyfriend's cousin was married on Halloween. They were seeing each other for 6 months, got engaged, then married less than a year later! I've been dating my boyfriend for 3 years. We are perfectly content, we know that we don't need to get married. But his family! All night at the wedding, especially the flower toss, was stressful! I had to tell his Grandmother that, No, we aren't going to get married or have children in the next year. I wanted to say 5 or 10 years, but I thought she'd cry! All of our friends want us to get married too. It's so bizarre. It's not that I don't want to get married, or that I don't want to marry him. I just don't see the rush! I wish everyone would stop getting married and having showers so that I wouldn't have cake, ready to go on a plate, put in front of me so often! 

I missed the survey business, and I forgot to copy/paste it here, so I thought I'd just sum it up. My name is Collin. I'm 23 and a junior in college. I am studying animation, computer and 2-d. I just applied for an internship at Pixar, which I'm freaking out about! Disney in general has influenced my life so much, that I have always dreamed of going into Animation. I was in Education, but the classes depressed me, so I decided to do something I love instead. I think I've been to Disney over 10 times. I went a lot when I was very little and then started to go again when I was in college. My favorite rides are the Haunted Mansion and Splash Mountain! We always stay at the Boardwalk, but I've always wanted to stay at the Polynesian. This March I'm heading to Disney with my parents and boyfriend, Jon. Jon and I have been able to go to Disney each year for the last 3 years. It was all accidental really. We are very lucky. We have been able to celebrate our anniversary at Les Chefs de France every year we've been together! There is no way I can choose my favorite movie. I like all the old 2-d animation movies, before computers were involved. I love love Alice in Wonderland, Peter Pan, and Dumbo. They share a lot of the same animators and concept artists. As a kid though, I was a Little Mermaid girl. 

Well this post became a book. Again, I hope everyone is well! I will be able to be on a lot more now! Hopefully even more than once a day! 

Oh! I almost forgot! Since I bailed on the Halloween challenge, I would like to do the Christmas challenge! Please put me down for ten pounds! AND! I would like to join the facebook group. That's my main mode of communication with my friends, so I'll be able to keep up there! I just requested to join! 

My trip is getting close, so I bet I'll be here a lot more than I think! 3 months 28 days! I have to plan things for my boyfriend and I to do once my parents to go sleep! I have never been to the Adventure Club, and now it's closing/closed! I found a sushi/karaokee bar at the Dolphin, so maybe we'll check it out. We always like the Atlantic Dance Hall because it's empty and the DJ plays whatever we want! Dancing in the Dark please! We do the Monorail drinking adventure, mostly for the Lapu Lapu!! Any new/more ideas would be greatly appreciated! 

Have a great week, dare I say Monday, everybody! Talk to you soon!


----------



## DisneyObsession

OK Peeps...I've been gone all weekend from here and don't have time to catch up. Soooo...the only thing I can comment on:

Aaron, please put me down for 8 lbs by Christmas. I would like it to be 14 so I can get my ring resized and wear it, but I am going to be realistic and say 8. Thanks!

I am starting new hours at work, so I need to leave by 10:30. I am off to get on the treadmill for at least 30 min, pack food for work and get ready to go!

 Have a Great Day All! ​


----------



## LMO429

dwheatl said:


> Wishing you luck. I find it much easier to talk in front of kids than grown-ups. They usually have a good sense of humor, are far less "judgy", and if they have a problem they'll come right out and tell you. And you can always say to them, "Not now, we need to move on."
> 
> DH and I taught DD's Sunday school way back in the day. It was a lot of fun.
> 
> I know you didn't ask me, but I had the same problem. Go into your signature, and where the url you quoted says "url" at the beginning and end, just highlight over those 3 letters and type in "img". It worked for me.
> 
> I'm pm'ing you.



Ok Great I am going to try it...It WORKED...but now my ticker is blank


----------



## MA pigletfan

Good morning Peepers!
I actually worked out both Saturday ( at the gym) and Sunday ( 2 mile walk away the lbs and some Kettle bell work)..i am very pleased..i will be sure to do something after work tonight too to keep the trend going..i NEED a loss this week..this is the first weigh in for Aaron's Christmas Challenge too right?? oooh pressure! 
Hope all is well...get ready to VOTE tommorow y'all!!!!!!!


----------



## DisneyLaura

::Snow_White:: said:


> I posted this on the TB, but I thought I'd come ask here:
> Hey, do any of you girls get these like bumps under your arms?
> My mom said they are just sweat glands swelling up, but this one has been there for about a month and a half. It's like pea sized, and it gets kinda sore during my TOM.



I would definately get it checked out, it will make you feel better knowing.



DisneyObsession said:


> I am starting new hours at work, so I need to leave by 10:30. I am off to get on the treadmill for at least 30 min, pack food for work and get ready to go!



Gayle are you working now in the morning instead of at night?

Well peeps my Sunday school teaching went well.  Danielle you were right, kids were not so bad.  They of course took a little advantage of me knowing I was their sub.  No one did their homework lesson I was really surprised.  It was fun though.  I kind of just read the chapters (2 of them) and on the bottom of my guide were questions so I asked those after we read a page or two of course nobody answered me so I just answered myself.  It was kind of funny but then about 10 minutes before it was time to go they were just out of control so I just stopped and talked about making their penace.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

::Snow_White:: said:


> I posted this on the TB, but I thought I'd come ask here:
> Hey, do any of you girls get these like bumps under your arms?
> My mom said they are just sweat glands swelling up, but this one has been there for about a month and a half. It's like pea sized, and it gets kinda sore during my TOM.
> I was worried that it was a lump or something, but I looked at what they are suppose to feel like and I had a health class last year. It's not nearly as big and I can move it around, plus I haven't had anything else that signals it.
> 
> My mom is convinced it's just swollen because hers sometimes last a month or so, but my grandma says I might want to get it checked out even though she's pretty sure too.
> I told my mom a few minutes ago it's still there and she said she'd look it up on the internet but she thinks it's just my hormones or something. I'm still worried.



I get this sometimes too, usually around TOM but not always. I went to the doctor and he gave me antibiotics to clear it up, which it did. I believe it was something to do with the glands under your arms - he advised that I didn't shave under my arms while they were wet (from the shower or bath) and to wait until I was dried first. This did help!
I agree with the other PEEPS, for peace of mind you should go to the doctor and get it checked out


----------



## dwheatl

DisneyLaura said:


> It was kind of funny but then about 10 minutes before it was time to go they were just out of control so I just stopped and talked about making their penance.



Did you tell those kids they better confess that they were out of control at Sunday school?  I always remember my DD's first reconciliation. She walked up like she had the weight of the world on her shoulders. She came back like she was floating on a cloud.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hey Peeps

Hope you all have a good voting day, and I hope the lines aren't too long for you!  

I dont know an appropriate 'voting' smiley, so I'll use this one --->  

Have a great day


----------



## MA pigletfan

Good morning!!!
I voted already..and the lines werent' too bad..i suggest if you can vote between now and 3..if at all possible...its going to get wild! 
Have a great day all!!


----------



## HockeyKat

I voted on Friday.   NC has early one-stop voting.   

Laura, we will miss each other by a day.   I get to Orlando on Dec 5th at 9PM.

Crazy weekend full of peepicide.


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

DisneyLaura said:


> I just wanted to let my peeps know that
> 
> I just booked my Disney trip today.  Nov 25th - Dec 5th 2009 at Fort Wilderness Campground.  I'm so excited.




*Congratulations!!! How exciting! *


----------



## UtahMama

MA pigletfan said:


> Good morning Peepers!
> I actually worked out both Saturday ( at the gym) and Sunday ( 2 mile walk away the lbs and some Kettle bell work)..i am very pleased..i will be sure to do something after work tonight too to keep the trend going..i NEED a loss this week..this is the first weigh in for Aaron's Christmas Challenge too right?? oooh pressure!
> Hope all is well...get ready to VOTE tommorow y'all!!!!!!!


Look at YOU! Good job! 
Yup, Aaron's challenge has begun! 




DisneyLaura said:


> Well peeps my Sunday school teaching went well.  Danielle you were right, kids were not so bad.  They of course took a little advantage of me knowing I was their sub.  No one did their homework lesson I was really surprised.  It was fun though.  I kind of just read the chapters (2 of them) and on the bottom of my guide were questions so I asked those after we read a page or two of course nobody answered me so I just answered myself.  It was kind of funny but then about 10 minutes before it was time to go they were just out of control so I just stopped and talked about making their penace.



COOL! I used to have the teen girls at church. LOVED that calling! 
I don't know how I'd do with kid-kids. Hmmmm.


----------



## DisneyObsession

Voted after work at aroung 7:45pm and there were no lines. I was in & out!  

Laura...My hours switched from 3pm-11:30pm to 11am to 7:30pm. I am loving coming home early!


----------



## MA pigletfan

all is quiet in the Peep front  

I have been doing great with eating/working out.yay! I really really have it in my head that i must have a lost Friday..so I hope i am not disappointed! But either way I know I am doing the right things.

How is everyone this morning? Anyone as tired as i am from watching election stuff last night!? hahah


----------



## pixie dust 112

MA pigletfan said:


> all is quiet in the Peep front
> 
> I have been doing great with eating/working out.yay! I really really have it in my head that i must have a lost Friday..so I hope i am not disappointed! But either way I know I am doing the right things.
> 
> How is everyone this morning? Anyone as tired as i am from watching election stuff last night!? hahah



Count me in the category of tired peeps!  I am an election junkie.  Last night at dinner, my husband told the girl's to remember that Mom gets the TV all night.  He said presidential election night for mom is the equivalent of Christmas morning and that the rest of the family must be understanding, even if to them Presidential election night is the equivalent of ground hog's day!   

I vote at our local elementary school, and I am happy to report that I did not buy one item from the PTO election day bakesale! I do believe that is a first! 

Oh and on the SUnday school front, I used to teach the preschoolers and kindergartners.  I loved it!  Lots of singing and lots of crafts!  Sunday school was held before regular church services, so I didn;t ave to miss out on services.  The church I now attend (and love) has Sunday school during the services.  The kids sit together for the first part of the service and the Minister gives a childrens' sermon and then they all go to their classrooms.  I don't want to miss the grown up service so I no longer teach.

We get a new minister at the end of this month, so who know maybe this will change and I'll want to do both, but it has been this way for decades, so I'm guessing it will remain this way.


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps

Some I have not been on much...I have bronchitis and an ear infection...FUN FUN FUN!!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps
> 
> Some I have not been on much...I have bronchitis and an ear infection...FUN FUN FUN!!!



UGH!   Feel better!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

MA pigletfan said:


> How is everyone this morning? Anyone as tired as i am from watching election stuff last night!? hahah


I know I am!  DirecTV had a channel last night where they had 8 boxes with a different channel in each one (ABC, CBS, CNN, even BBC America) and you just highlight the one that you wanted to listen to.  I was in heaven.

All right, two quick updates.  First, the end of the Halloween one.  Let me know if I missed you last week...






And all of the participants for the Christmas challenge.  Again, let me known if you aren't on there and want to/should be.






Have a great day everybody!


----------



## missnarwhale

I'm tired from the election coverage too! I was able to sleep in a little bit today though. 

I am doing so well on my diet this time around! Last night after Obama won, my friends broke out all kinds of cakes and sweets, and I didn't have one single bite. Now when I want to eat something I shouldn't I'll just think, "If I didn't celebrate by eating cake when Obama won, there is no reason to eat this piece of _____ right now!" But I did have a glass of Champagne. 

I haven't weighed myself since Monday. I think I'll wait until Friday. I'm more scared to weigh myself when I've been dieting than when I haven't been. Does that make any sense?!



DisneyLaura said:


> I just booked my Disney trip today.  Nov 25th - Dec 5th 2009 at Fort Wilderness Campground.  I'm so excited.




How exciting! This also got me to wondering when everyone else is going. So tell me! When is the next Disney trip for everyone? Who are you going with? Where are you staying!? I'm going March 1st-9th, with my Mom, Dad, and boyfriend, and we're staying at the Boardwalk!  

Hope everyone is well today!


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps
> 
> Some I have not been on much...I have bronchitis and an ear infection...FUN FUN FUN!!!


Feel better Lauren!!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

OK...that goal chart is intimidating. I pledged 8 pounds and will stick to it. 

I'm hoping between the "Smack Down" and the Christmas Goal, I'll keep out of the goodies. I'm armed with the ingredients to make healthy(ish) treats and snacks so we'll see. To me, that's half the battle: NOT BUYING CRAP and making dorky substitutions, like, air popped popcorn when I want movie theater popcorn. Baked sweet potato chips when I want Pringles. 

THIS IS SOOO HARD this time of year!
So far so good. One major holiday is checked off.


----------



## mommaU4

UtahMama said:


> THIS IS SOOO HARD this time of year!


Tell me about it. I hate it! And what's worse is I'm getting people telling me to make it about family time and gatherings and not focus on the food. But hello......at least in our family they go hand in hand. That's what we do! We get together to bake, to cook, etc. 

It sucks! I feel like I'm missing out on a huge part of what the holidays were to me growing up.   I don't know if that makes sense to anyone. 
I mean, my kids were telling me how they can't wait to make our annual Christmas sugar cookies and decorate them, and instead of agreeing and being happy about it, I had a shot of fear go through me as I thought how the heck am I going to do this??? 
 


Sorry for the rant! Not sure where that came from. LOL


----------



## DisneyObsession

Just a little weighing tip for pretty numbers tomorrow!!!  Happy Weigh In!!!


----------



## dwheatl

Hey, peeps. I had a happy occurrence today. Two teachers stopped me and asked what I was doing to lose weight. I'm so glad someone noticed. And DH hardly ever weighs, but he did today and he's lost 7 lbs. 

Sorry you're feeling bad, LMO. Get well soon.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Thanks for the responses on my last post, a little update. My mom looked it up and said it had to do with me having a small cold and caused it to swell up. It's starting to get smaller now and it isn't sore. She said she's had them before and it takes awhile to go away, if it doesn't go away we'll probably check more into it and take me to the doctor.

As for my week, it hasn't been going to well. I got pounded at a buffet and some chocolate yesterday looked so good. I did go for a 30 minute run and my calves have been hurting 3 days from it, and I was beat after I was done. I'm not sure if I'll lose anything this week, but I need to get back on track!

One of my friends asked me how I lost all my weight and we talked for half an hour about exercising, how she wanted to lose some, and being healthy, it was really nice. 

WI_DisneyFan, if you could put me down for 8lbs by Christmas?
That'd be great. 

Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## DisneyObsession

Obviously I am a day ahead for weigh in! I don't know what I was thinking! Just keep this in mind for tomorrow!!!  



DisneyObsession said:


> Just a little weighing tip for pretty numbers tomorrow!!!  Happy Weigh In!!!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

DisneyObsession said:


> Obviously I am a day ahead for weigh in! I don't know what I was thinking! Just keep this in mind for tomorrow!!!



You had me all confused! I got up thinking "Oh no! Today is weigh in, I didn't do very well." Weighed myself and thought I needed to post it. I logged in and I remembered it was only Thursday.


----------



## MA pigletfan

mommaU4 said:


> Tell me about it. I hate it! And what's worse is I'm getting people telling me to make it about family time and gatherings and not focus on the food. But hello......at least in our family they go hand in hand. That's what we do! We get together to bake, to cook, etc.
> 
> It sucks! I feel like I'm missing out on a huge part of what the holidays were to me growing up.   I don't know if that makes sense to anyone.
> I mean, my kids were telling me how they can't wait to make our annual Christmas sugar cookies and decorate them, and instead of agreeing and being happy about it, I had a shot of fear go through me as I thought how the heck am I going to do this???
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rant! Not sure where that came from. LOL


Beth I totally understand..and if you can't rant about this stuff here..where can you!?   I know that this weekend will even be tough and its not even hard core holiday time yet!!! God give us strength! 



dwheatl said:


> Hey, peeps. I had a happy occurrence today. Two teachers stopped me and asked what I was doing to lose weight. I'm so glad someone noticed. And DH hardly ever weighs, but he did today and he's lost 7 lbs.


Thats great!!! It must have given you warm fuzzies  

so i snuck a peek this morning..i saw a teeny beeny loss..but thats ok..a loss is a loss and hopefully it will be better tommorow!!


----------



## DisneyLaura

HockeyKat said:


> Laura, we will miss each other by a day.   I get to Orlando on Dec 5th at 9PM.



I'm so sad.  We're checking out on the same day.  Poop.  



DisneyObsession said:


> Laura...My hours switched from 3pm-11:30pm to 11am to 7:30pm. I am loving coming home early!



Cool beans.  I only work one night a week but I get home after 11:30 pm it depends how much typing I have to do.  Last night I got home at 11:45 pm.  I can't wait until I can work "normal" hours once the kids are in school.



pixie dust 112 said:


> I vote at our local elementary school, and I am happy to report that I did not buy one item from the PTO election day bakesale! I do believe that is a first!



Good girl



LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps
> 
> Some I have not been on much...I have bronchitis and an ear infection...FUN FUN FUN!!!



Feel better Lauren



WI_DisneyFan said:


> And all of the participants for the Christmas challenge.  Again, let me known if you aren't on there and want to/should be.



Aaron can you add me too, I thought I posted it but mommy brain could be wrong.  I would like to say 8 lb too.



UtahMama said:


> THIS IS SOOO HARD this time of year!
> So far so good. One major holiday is checked off.



I hear ya sista



dwheatl said:


> Hey, peeps. I had a happy occurrence today. Two teachers stopped me and asked what I was doing to lose weight. I'm so glad someone noticed.



 

Well peeps tomorrow I need a colonoscopy (sorry if TMI) but I need to prep today.  Clear liquids since 9 am.  Then at 2 and 7 I drink this  stuff and well you fill in the blank.  My appointment is at 8:30 am tomorrow but I need to be there for 7:15 am.  DH is staying home for the kids and then he'll come get me when I am done.  I'm already starving.  Drink more water, gulp gulp.  Lunch is beef broth  dinner is beef broth  .  Maybe I'll go to bed early.


----------



## pixie dust 112

DisneyLaura said:


> Well peeps tomorrow I need a colonoscopy (sorry if TMI) but I need to prep today.  Clear liquids since 9 am.  Then at 2 and 7 I drink this  stuff and well you fill in the blank.  My appointment is at 8:30 am tomorrow but I need to be there for 7:15 am.  DH is staying home for the kids and then he'll come get me when I am done.  I'm already starving.  Drink more water, gulp gulp.  Lunch is beef broth  dinner is beef broth  .  Maybe I'll go to bed early.



Sounds like a wicked weight loss day!  Wouldn't be surprised if you have a significant loss tomorrow morning! Good luck with the procedure!


----------



## Sparkie

*Did someone change my name to Anne Sullivan (aka Helen Kellers teacher) ?  Cause my mom thinks I am a miracle worker.*


She asked me this morning- yes, I said THIS morning if I could get online and book a Disney trip for some friends of hers that are 65 and 67 with one member of the twosome handicapped and in a wheelchair and unable to walk more than a few feet for     THANKSGIVING WEEKEND!!!!


Now I know that she thinks I got this Disney thing all figured out but I AINT that good.  

Flight:  Southwest : Depart 11/27 at 6:25 am; Return 11/30 at 7:25 am:  Total cost of flight for 2 $620.

Room and 3 day base ticket, no dining plan and no ADR's - i wasnt even going to attempt that - The only available resort:  Carribean Beach at a cost of $1025 for hotel and tickets.

(Now I do find it hard to believe that every single room at Disney is booked, every single value room maybe, but every single room??? I searched all the resorts- including the Delux resorts.  You cant tell me that every room at the Grand Floridian is booked- but Disney says they are.  If so then we should expect their stock to rise because apparently the "economic downturn" isnt quite so downward)   Sorry just my little aside...... back to the story.....


So has my name changed?????  Am I the miracle worker in disguise?

I feel so bad that I couldnt help them.  They were wanting to suprise their kids and grandkids by crashing their Disney vacation.... which is another thing...... if they wanted  Grandma and Grandpa to go.... dont you think they would have asked them in the first place???


I knew you guys would sympathize with me.  Sorry for the rant.  

I'm going ahead and posting for tomorrow.... Samer - AGAIN!  Gotta get with this exercise thing.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

mommaU4 said:


> Tell me about it. I hate it! And what's worse is I'm getting people telling me to make it about family time and gatherings and not focus on the food. But hello......at least in our family they go hand in hand. That's what we do! We get together to bake, to cook, etc.
> 
> It sucks! I feel like I'm missing out on a huge part of what the holidays were to me growing up.   I don't know if that makes sense to anyone.
> I mean, my kids were telling me how they can't wait to make our annual Christmas sugar cookies and decorate them, and instead of agreeing and being happy about it, I had a shot of fear go through me as I thought how the heck am I going to do this???
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rant! Not sure where that came from. LOL


You know, I think the best we can do over the next two months is just not over-do it.  I've really trained myself to not think about how good those treats are, so it isn't that tough for me anymore.  I think I just need to have "no thank you" tattooed to my forehead.  But that's not to say that I'll completely behave.  I'll still cave and have a few of the molasses cookies that have been a family tradition since my late grandma was a kid.  And who can resist pumpkin pie with whipped cream?  And when Saint Nick fills my stocking with candy, you can bet I'll have at least a few pieces before bringing the rest to work.  But I figure this is such a huge improvement over how I used to be, that it is a win in the end.



dwheatl said:


> Hey, peeps. I had a happy occurrence today. Two teachers stopped me and asked what I was doing to lose weight. I'm so glad someone noticed. And DH hardly ever weighs, but he did today and he's lost 7 lbs.


Congrats on the compliment!  Aren't random, out of the blue, completely unexpected compliments like that just the best?  



::Snow_White:: said:


> WI_DisneyFan, if you could put me down for 8lbs by Christmas?
> That'd be great.


Got you marked down!



DisneyLaura said:


> Aaron can you add me too, I thought I posted it but mommy brain could be wrong.  I would like to say 8 lb too.


You too! (And when in doubt, it's pretty safe to assume that I just skim too much and didn't see your post.)


----------



## DisneyLaura

Sparkie said:


> I feel so bad that I couldnt help them.  They were wanting to suprise their kids and grandkids by crashing their Disney vacation.... which is another thing...... if they wanted  Grandma and Grandpa to go.... dont you think they would have asked them in the first place???


----------



## pixie dust 112

Sparkie said:


> *Did someone change my name to Anne Sullivan (aka Helen Kellers teacher) ?  Cause my mom thinks I am a miracle worker.*
> 
> 
> She asked me this morning- yes, I said THIS morning if I could get online and book a Disney trip for some friends of hers that are 65 and 67 with one member of the twosome handicapped and in a wheelchair and unable to walk more than a few feet for     THANKSGIVING WEEKEND!!!!
> 
> 
> Now I know that she thinks I got this Disney thing all figured out but I AINT that good.
> 
> Flight:  Southwest : Depart 11/27 at 6:25 am; Return 11/30 at 7:25 am:  Total cost of flight for 2 $620.
> 
> Room and 3 day base ticket, no dining plan and no ADR's - i wasnt even going to attempt that - The only available resort:  Carribean Beach at a cost of $1025 for hotel and tickets.
> 
> (Now I do find it hard to believe that every single room at Disney is booked, every single value room maybe, but every single room??? I searched all the resorts- including the Delux resorts.  You cant tell me that every room at the Grand Floridian is booked- but Disney says they are.  If so then we should expect their stock to rise because apparently the "economic downturn" isnt quite so downward)   Sorry just my little aside...... back to the story.....
> 
> 
> So has my name changed?????  Am I the miracle worker in disguise?
> 
> I feel so bad that I couldnt help them.  They were wanting to suprise their kids and grandkids by crashing their Disney vacation.... which is another thing...... if they wanted  Grandma and Grandpa to go.... dont you think they would have asked them in the first place???
> 
> 
> I knew you guys would sympathize with me.  Sorry for the rant.
> 
> I'm going ahead and posting for tomorrow.... Samer - AGAIN!  Gotta get with this exercise thing.



Hey Annie!   SO do they have to stay on property?  I bet there are off site places available, and I wouldn't be surprised if every room is actually booked over that weekend.  People plan for Thanksgiving weekend well in advance and I bet if it's already payed for they are going, bad economy or not.....but acually this is a blessing in disguise for the kids and grandkids (I'm sure they would be thanking you    for not being able to book)...if my MIL decided to surprise us and crash our vacation,  DH and I as well as DDs would not be pleased (to put it excessively mildly!)

We invited her along once, rented a  bedroom villa at OKW - it was the vacation from Hades for all of us, except MIL, who  thought it was wonderful.  I did not know it was possible to have a horrible Disney vacation until we invited her along!


----------



## UtahMama

Has anyone else snuck a scale visit in today???

My *smack-mates* should be nervous  

Although tonight is BUNKO rather than cardio so we'll see!
Wait a cotton-picking second. I have a tread mill/coat rack I can sweat whilst my kids are napping.   WOOOT!


----------



## DisneyLaura

UtahMama said:


> Has anyone else snuck a scale visit in today???



I did yesterday


----------



## mommaU4

dwheatl said:


> Hey, peeps. I had a happy occurrence today. Two teachers stopped me and asked what I was doing to lose weight. I'm so glad someone noticed. And DH hardly ever weighs, but he did today and he's lost 7 lbs.


That's great! I bet that put a smile on your face. And congrats on your DH's loss as well. 





::Snow_White:: said:


> Thanks for the responses on my last post, a little update. My mom looked it up and said it had to do with me having a small cold and caused it to swell up. It's starting to get smaller now and it isn't sore.


Glad to hear it's starting to go down. 





DisneyObsession said:


> Obviously I am a day ahead for weigh in! I don't know what I was thinking! Just keep this in mind for tomorrow!!!


 You had me nervous there!! lol





MA pigletfan said:


> Beth I totally understand..and if you can't rant about this stuff here..where can you!?   I know that this weekend will even be tough and its not even hard core holiday time yet!!! God give us strength!


I figured everyone here could understand.  





DisneyLaura said:


> Well peeps tomorrow I need a colonoscopy (sorry if TMI) but I need to prep today.  Clear liquids since 9 am.  Then at 2 and 7 I drink this  stuff and well you fill in the blank.  My appointment is at 8:30 am tomorrow but I need to be there for 7:15 am.  DH is staying home for the kids and then he'll come get me when I am done.  I'm already starving.  Drink more water, gulp gulp.  Lunch is beef broth  dinner is beef broth  .  Maybe I'll go to bed early.


Ugh, good luck tomorrow. Hope it's over quick and everything is fine. And hopefully you'll see a good loss from this!  




WI_DisneyFan said:


> You know, I think the best we can do over the next two months is just not over-do it.  I've really trained myself to not think about how good those treats are, so it isn't that tough for me anymore.  I think I just need to have "no thank you" tattooed to my forehead.  But that's not to say that I'll completely behave.  I'll still cave and have a few of the molasses cookies that have been a family tradition since my late grandma was a kid.  And who can resist pumpkin pie with whipped cream?  And when Saint Nick fills my stocking with candy, you can bet I'll have at least a few pieces before bringing the rest to work.  But I figure this is such a huge improvement over how I used to be, that it is a win in the end.


That's true. I can't expect perfection. As long as I'm not stuffing myself like holidays past, I suppose that's an accomplishment right there. Thanks! 





Wishing everyone lots of luck tomorrow and some nice numbers on the scale!!


----------



## MA pigletfan

OH I almost forgot..super exciting news...my TURBO JAM PUNCH and KICK came in the mail yesterday..i am trying it out when i get home for my workout for today..can't wait!!


----------



## MA pigletfan

MA pigletfan said:


> OH I almost forgot..super exciting news...my TURBO JAM PUNCH and KICK came in the mail yesterday..i am trying it out when i get home for my workout for today..can't wait!!



Yah thats right..i am quoting myself  
UPDATE: I just did the turbo jam..but only about 25 min. of it or so since i have to shower and get ready to go to sushi in a few..and HOLY MOLEY!!!!!! Lauren, i can see why you are such a fan...its a workout and a half..if i do that at least 3 times a week wiht the gym and other stuff thrown in i think i will be looking decent by the time my wedding rolls around! WOW. i will do the whole thing on sat. ..i am very excited!!  i am so uncoordinated though so it might take till January to get some of the combos right


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps!

FYI! If you already booked a WDW in the first half of 2009. I suggest you call Disney reservations ASAP.

They just announced stay 4 nights get 3 nights free...it includes park tickets as well

I just saved over $1400 dollars on our trip to the beach club..


----------



## LMO429

MA pigletfan said:


> Yah thats right..i am quoting myself
> UPDATE: I just did the turbo jam..but only about 25 min. of it or so since i have to shower and get ready to go to sushi in a few..and HOLY MOLEY!!!!!! Lauren, i can see why you are such a fan...its a workout and a half..if i do that at least 3 times a week wiht the gym and other stuff thrown in i think i will be looking decent by the time my wedding rolls around! WOW. i will do the whole thing on sat. ..i am very excited!!  i am so uncoordinated though so it might take till January to get some of the combos right



Turbo Jam is sooo much fun! I guarantee you will become so hooked you buy all the turbo jam workouts!


----------



## UtahMama

Happy Weigh Day Eve, Peeps!!!!


----------



## dwheatl

DisneyLaura said:


> Well peeps tomorrow I need a colonoscopy (sorry if TMI) but I need to prep today.  Clear liquids since 9 am.  Then at 2 and 7 I drink this  stuff and well you fill in the blank.  My appointment is at 8:30 am tomorrow but I need to be there for 7:15 am.  DH is staying home for the kids and then he'll come get me when I am done.  I'm already starving.  Drink more water, gulp gulp.  Lunch is beef broth  dinner is beef broth  .  Maybe I'll go to bed early.



Going to bed was a good idea. Hope all goes well. (Don't ask where that thumb is going).


----------



## DisneyLaura

MA pigletfan said:


> Yah thats right..i am quoting myself
> UPDATE: I just did the turbo jam..but only about 25 min.



Good girl



LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> FYI! If you already booked a WDW in the first half of 2009. I suggest you call Disney reservations ASAP.
> 
> They just announced stay 4 nights get 3 nights free...it includes park tickets as well
> 
> I just saved over $1400 dollars on our trip to the beach club..



Where do you find these things out?  We're not going until Nov 2009 but I would love to save some money as well.  Lucky girl. 



dwheatl said:


> Going to bed was a good idea. Hope all goes well. (Don't ask where that thumb is going).



I don't want to know either  

Well peeps I'm up early because today is the big day, yup colonoscopy day.  It was very hard not eat yesterday.  This was the first day my stomach has ever growled at me to feed it.  But I did it and I know the test will be better because of it.  I did also weigh myself today and I'm -1.8 lb which kind of suprised me because I only had two cups of broth, two sugar free jell-o's, water, water, water, a popscile oh and I forgot to say water.  But i'll take it.  If I'm up to it tonight I'll come chat here and let you know how everything went.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## DisneyObsession

Official weigh in today*....-2.5!!!!  *I am sooo excited! Funny how daily exercise makes such a difference!!  As well as eating right & drinking water!

Laura....Good luck with the colonoscopy. You'll be fine and not remember a thing!!!   (At least DH didn't after his.)

Wendy & Lynda......How'd it go today??? Can't wait to hear!!!!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I'm the Same.

That's alright, at least it's no gain, I'll just have to work harder this week!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## LMO429

DisneyLaura said:


> Good girl
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you find these things out?  We're not going until Nov 2009 but I would love to save some money as well.  Lucky girl.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to know either
> 
> Well peeps I'm up early because today is the big day, yup colonoscopy day.  It was very hard not eat yesterday.  This was the first day my stomach has ever growled at me to feed it.  But I did it and I know the test will be better because of it.  I did also weigh myself today and I'm -1.8 lb which kind of suprised me because I only had two cups of broth, two sugar free jell-o's, water, water, water, a popscile oh and I forgot to say water.  But i'll take it.  If I'm up to it tonight I'll come chat here and let you know how everything went.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



There were rumors on the board yesterday that Disney was going to have a huge deal at 5pm 11/6.  The deal is Stay 4 night get 3 nights free with  MYW Base Tickets.

Disney's did not have a good day on wall street yesterday and their park reservations for the upcoming year were extremely low because of the economy so they created this deal to entice people to come to the parks. Right now it's only if you are staying from Jan - June 27th 2009


----------



## UtahMama

DisneyObsession said:


> Official weigh in today*....-2.5!!!!  *I am sooo excited! Funny how daily exercise makes such a difference!!  As well as eating right & drinking water!
> 
> Laura....Good luck with the colonoscopy. You'll be fine and not remember a thing!!!   (At least DH didn't after his.)
> 
> Wendy & Lynda......How'd it go today??? Can't wait to hear!!!!



So far it's 2 down, but that is not my official weigh in until  
That 2 pounds was earned, I tell you what!


----------



## pixie dust 112

DisneyLaura said:


> Good girl
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you find these things out?  We're not going until Nov 2009 but I would love to save some money as well.  Lucky girl.
> 
> I don't want to know either
> 
> Well peeps I'm up early because today is the big day, yup colonoscopy day.  It was very hard not eat yesterday.  This was the first day my stomach has ever growled at me to feed it.  But I did it and I know the test will be better because of it.  I did also weigh myself today and I'm -1.8 lb which kind of suprised me because I only had two cups of broth, two sugar free jell-o's, water, water, water, a popscile oh and I forgot to say water.  But i'll take it.  If I'm up to it tonight I'll come chat here and let you know how everything went.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Nice Loss!  Good luck today


----------



## pixie dust 112

DisneyObsession said:


> Official weigh in today*....-2.5!!!!  *I am sooo excited! Funny how daily exercise makes such a difference!!  As well as eating right & drinking water!


----------



## pixie dust 112

::Snow_White:: said:


> I'm the Same.
> 
> That's alright, at least it's no gain, I'll just have to work harder this week!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Same works!  You've done so well, you've got to expect things to slow down as you smaller and smaller and smaller!


LMO429 said:


> There were rumors on the board yesterday that Disney was going to have a huge deal at 5pm 11/6.  The deal is Stay 4 night get 3 nights free with  MYW Base Tickets.
> 
> Disney's did not have a good day on wall street yesterday and their park reservations for the upcoming year were extremely low because of the economy so they created this deal to entice people to come to the parks. Right now it's only if you are staying from Jan - June 27th 2009


Those of course are precisely the times we can't go.  In the good old days we would take the kids out of school for a week in January, but now that they are in 8th, th and 12th grade we can't do that anymore...dang attendance policy!  I'll check to see if they blocked spring break...if not maybe we could go then!  Thanks for the tip!


UtahMama said:


> So far it's 2 down, but that is not my official weigh in until
> That 2 pounds was earned, I tell you what!



ALways best to wait until the appropriate moment for weigh in! 


Oh yeah, all this posting I almost forgot.  I am -3.5!


----------



## UGABelle

Good morning!

I'm -0.2 today, which is pretty much a samer, but sounds a little better!

I will be MIA on the board the next week because...
WE LEAVE FOR DISNEY TOMORROW!!!

It's been a while since I've been and it's the first time DH and I are going together, so I'm really excited!

Hope everyone has a great week, and I'll send some  from  !


----------



## MA pigletfan

DisneyLaura said:


> Well peeps I'm up early because today is the big day, yup colonoscopy day.  It was very hard not eat yesterday.  This was the first day my stomach has ever growled at me to feed it.  But I did it and I know the test will be better because of it.  I did also weigh myself today and I'm -1.8 lb which kind of suprised me because I only had two cups of broth, two sugar free jell-o's, water, water, water, a popscile oh and I forgot to say water.  But i'll take it.  If I'm up to it tonight I'll come chat here and let you know how everything went.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


GOOD LUCK LAURA!!!  


Well i am just down .4 today..but hey its better than up .4 like last week!!!


----------



## HockeyKat

I did my first official weighin for a few months.  Not pretty.  But this is my starting number for the Christmas challenge... How can one gain 20+ lbs from June to November??  Sigh.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Pakey

I must have caught the wrong train this week because I certainly did not head towards Peepsville.  I'm +1

I have to figure out how to get myself more motivated.  I guess eating oatmeal and flax only works if you don't follow it up with Skittles.  Kat, do not despair, I'm hoping since you jump starting yourself back into the mind set will do the same for me.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi all
Fly-by, I am -0.5lbs Not great, but Aunt Flo is visiting and Ive been struggling with my back this week  
Next week is MY week people!!  

Laura - good luck for today  

Laura/DisneyObsession/Pixie - Great numbers  

UM - I tried to wait for weigh in ( ) but no joy!  

Wish me luck Peeps, Im going to a Bonfire Night BBQ and Firework Display - lots of yummy barbecued and fried goodness!

Have a great day everyone


----------



## mommaU4

TGIF!!!  


Last week I was at 216.4 and this week I am at 214.4 for a loss of exactly *-2* pounds. I was hoping for more, but I'll take it! 

Congrats to all who lost or maintained! Keep it up!!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

OK, so I've had a busy week between being sick and DH's b-day being today! And attending an Olympic gymnasts performance, so I haven't been around much. And I'm in a hurry now of course. So here's the nitty gritty...

I'm *up .2 lb *this week. Even after my illness! Eh, I am still feeling a bit bloaty, so I'm hoping that's all it is, and it's pretty much the same as last week anyway. I need to get my tummy back to feeling 100% normal so I can kick it into gear! 

Happy Friday Peeps! I don't know if I'll be around much this weekend. I have a date with DH tonight for his b-day, a work event tomorrow night, and a family & friends b-day celebration on Sunday. I also need to get my house in order because I am having a lia sophia jewelry party next Friday night. 

Good luck to everyone on weigh-in!


----------



## HockeyKat

Pakey said:


> I must have caught the wrong train this week because I certainly did not head towards Peepsville.  I'm +1
> 
> I have to figure out how to get myself more motivated.  I guess eating oatmeal and flax only works if you don't follow it up with Skittles.  Kat, do not despair, I'm hoping since you jump starting yourself back into the mind set will do the same for me.




We can do it!!  I do okay until about 9PM.  Maybe I need to start going to bed earlier!


----------



## Sparkie

Hello my friends!

You know I really should get paid a referral fee and a travel agent commission from Disney.  I cant tell you how many trips I have booked or made suggestions on...... I think Disney should honor me with a free trip for all the business I have sent them  

Anyway..... Got the trip booked for my mom's friends.  It wasnt cheap in comparison to the short time they will be there.  They chose to go with the Carribean Beach and a 2 day hopper ticket.  So hotel for 3 nights and tickets ended up being 1052 and airfare 620 and scooter rental for 135.  

Off site wasnt an option considering grandpa has COPD (chronic obstructive lung disease) and has difficulty walking more than a few feet.  They wanted to be able to use magical express to the hotel and have the advantage of the onsite bus service. 

I've never stayed at this resort before.... Have any of you????  I've been looking at it online and think I would like to one day....... interested if anyone has had any personal experience that they could share..... good or bad, any tips that I could pass along.

Have a good weekend everybody.


----------



## pixie dust 112

Sparkie,

Our first on site stay was at CBR in 1995.  We loved it.   By the next trip our family had grown too big for their rooms.  The resort is big.  They should let the resort know that a member of the party can't walk far so you need a room as close as possible to Old Port Royale (that's where the food court shopping etc. is.  It is a completely different building than the check in building.  I think that is called the customs house.  There is an internal bus that will take you from place to place as well.  We finally stayed there again in 2007.  Our oldest DD was there with her HS band so was staying at all-star music, so we only needed room for 4! We liked it again this time.  Very colorful resort with relaxing atmosphere!  I think they will like it!


----------



## UtahMama

UtahMama said:


> So far it's 2 down, but that is not my official weigh in until
> That 2 pounds was earned, I tell you what!



I'm quoting myself....hahaha!

I'll stick with the -2 because after I visited the Hundred Acre Wood  , I ate breakfast and forgot to weigh again. 

I have been starved all day! I DID EAT too! A lot!  


*
HockeyKat- * I've honestly been there!!!   Grab hold of the wagon!


----------



## LMO429

so this week was a complete disaster eating wise! I have been home sick since Monday.  Monday I ate well..but tues, wed and thurs were a whole other story...I ate so much chinese food it was out of control.  I woke up this morning and I couldnt take it anymore so I worked out for about 30 minutes (it was all I could do considering I was coughing the whole time)

I know it's so easy to full into a binge mood and I am trying to snap out of it asap. I keep thinking about how gross I feel afterwards and How if I had to go out tonight with friends I would feel terrible about myself....it truly is not worth it.


----------



## HockeyKat

UtahMama said:


> I'm quoting myself....hahaha!
> 
> I'll stick with the -2 because after I visited the Hundred Acre Wood  , I ate breakfast and forgot to weigh again.
> 
> I have been starved all day! I DID EAT too! A lot!
> 
> 
> *
> HockeyKat- * I've honestly been there!!!   Grab hold of the wagon!




Thanks!!!  I am trying.  I made it to the gym yesterday and today and have managed to stay at ~1500 cals all week.   Hopefully it will stick this time...


----------



## UtahMama

UtahMama said:


> I'm quoting myself....hahaha!
> 
> I'll stick with the -2 because after I visited the Hundred Acre Wood  , I ate breakfast and forgot to weigh again.
> 
> I have been starved all day! I DID EAT too! A lot!



I'm quoting myself double.

UGH. Honestly HUNGRY all day. Ate every 2 hours too!!! 

Must be getting one of those METABOLISM thingies 


No numbers yet, Naughty list (LOL! JUST KIDDING!): ((Forgive me if you did and I didn't see...very likely!))
LMO429- did you post that? sick?
punkin- where ARE you???
lovealldisney (MIA)
Fran
Aaron
Pooh'shoneypot
sparkie
noni
missnarwhale
monymony
dweatl
katiebug86
SQUID!!!!


----------



## dwheatl

Hey, it's still Friday here. I didn't get home until 8:30 (yes, from starting work at 7:30 a.m.). My sis called to tell me Mom had a bladder infection. I left from work to go pick up the antibiotics, then took them to Mom. It's a good thing I had taken my evening protein with me (string cheese) or I think I would have passed out or caved to junk food.

The Nutrisystem is still doing the trick. Down 1.4. I haven't lost consistently for 3 weeks in I don't know how long.


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

missnarwhale said:


> How exciting! This also got me to wondering when everyone else is going. So tell me! When is the next Disney trip for everyone? Who are you going with? Where are you staying!? I'm going March 1st-9th, with my Mom, Dad, and boyfriend, and we're staying at the Boardwalk!



May 29th-June 11th, 2009, with my husband & 2 children, and we're staying at POP!  It's my graduation trip.  I graduate 6 months from today.  



LMO429 said:


> There were rumors on the board yesterday that Disney was going to have a huge deal at 5pm 11/6.  The deal is Stay 4 night get 3 nights free with  MYW Base Tickets.
> 
> Disney's did not have a good day on wall street yesterday and their park reservations for the upcoming year were extremely low because of the economy so they created this deal to entice people to come to the parks. Right now it's only if you are staying from Jan - June 27th 2009



OMG!  That offer would apply to our stay.  I need to find out more info.



UtahMama said:


> I'm quoting myself double.
> 
> UGH. Honestly HUNGRY all day. Ate every 2 hours too!!!
> 
> Must be getting one of those METABOLISM thingies
> 
> 
> No numbers yet, Naughty list (LOL! JUST KIDDING!): ((Forgive me if you did and I didn't see...very likely!))
> LMO429- did you post that? sick?
> punkin- where ARE you???
> lovealldisney (MIA)
> *Fran*Aaron
> Pooh'shoneypot
> sparkie
> noni
> missnarwhale
> monymony
> dweatl
> katiebug86
> SQUID!!!!



Sorry Wendy!  Please forgive me!  BTW, I'm a *SAMER!*


----------



## LMO429

Utah Mama! Im taking a pass this week, there is still 2 much MSG in my body from all the chinese food I ate tues/wed/thur


----------



## DisneyLaura

UGABelle said:


> Good morning!I will be MIA on the board the next week because...
> WE LEAVE FOR DISNEY TOMORROW!!!



Have fun and take lots of pictures.



HockeyKat said:


> We can do it!!  I do okay until about 9PM.  Maybe I need to start going to bed earlier!



That's what I do sometimes Kat because otherwise I would eat every cookie in the house.



Sparkie said:


> They chose to go with the Carribean Beach and a 2 day hopper ticket.



I have a friend who stayed there and loved it.



LMO429 said:


> so this week was a complete disaster eating wise! I have been home sick since Monday.  Monday I ate well..but tues, wed and thurs were a whole other story...I ate so much chinese food it was out of control.  I woke up this morning and I couldnt take it anymore so I worked out for about 30 minutes (it was all I could do considering I was coughing the whole time)
> 
> I know it's so easy to full into a binge mood and I am trying to snap out of it asap. I keep thinking about how gross I feel afterwards and How if I had to go out tonight with friends I would feel terrible about myself....it truly is not worth it.



 I understand about being homesick after getting married.  It gets better.  I had to call my mom every night and still do and I have been married for 12 years.



Well peeps I made it through the colonoscopy.  I was so scared just lying there waiting, thinking of my DH and kids and praying that I would wake up so I can see there little faces again.  I know I always think the worst.  Anywho they did find one polyp so I was glad that I did it and have to go back and have another in 3 years.  I left the hopsital and DH took me to Burger King and I ate bad there but I won't tell you what I had.  I was starving.  I had cranberry juice and graham crackers at the hospital but that's it.  I'm good now though, back on track.

Gayle - My eyes were closed but I felt when they pump the air into your colon.  Very painful.  It was like I was having a dream and heard the nurses and doctor talking and then I must have said it hurt so they told me to bend my legs into my chest.  Then I remember it being over and half asleep they wheeled me into recovery.  I guess it didn't knock me all the way which was fine but that pain was horrible almost like labor pains.


----------



## Sparkie

*Samer again*


----------



## mousehouselover

Please take me off the naughty list. On second thought, with a weigh in like this I should propbably be at the top of the naughty list. I'm up, like 5 lbs............ I've gained a lot in my abdomen and it's gross. I just can't seem to find my zen.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Good Morning!
Already did some my hour of wii fit this morning and feeling great.

I was wondering what do you all wear when you work out? Do you have work out clothes or just wear shorts and tank tops/t-shirts?
Right now I just wear shorts and tank tops but I'm looking in to finding some yoga pants and other things when I go shopping tomorrow. I was wondering if you all had some favorite clothes/brands and where did you buy them?

Have a good day!


----------



## UtahMama

Laura- OUCH!!!! You deserved the Burger King goodies!   OMGosh, I had bought my kids (I swear!) the fries and they looked SOOO freaking delicious. Fries are my weakness.  

Kayla- I wear comfy clothes and a sports bra. NOT a fashion show and I work out with BIG BOYS so I don't want to look like a gym bunny. Mostly black lycra yoga type pants and a lycra tshirt. Hair up in a messy ponytail and NO makeup. My only accessory is my iPod and glasses. Pretty!

Noni- It's ok!!!!  Glad to see you!!! 

Lauren- Funny!!! I love Chinese food too...it does stick with you that way doesn't it???  




Getting my body fat % done this Monday. Which is keeping me very good this weekend. That and my contest with Lynda and Gayle. Keeping me on the straight and narrow!!!


----------



## Pakey

Upcoming WDW trips for me:  We are taking the kids/spouses and grandson (11 of us total) in Jan, staying at Beach Club, and then going on a Disney cruise after with all of them.  It's their Christmas present this year.  We got the Deluxe Dining Plan for all of them so I have spent hours making ADR's as none of them are eating in groups (we will all eat together on the cruise).  My husband and I are going to do character meals with our 3 year old grandson and I'm already very very afraid.  

I'm also going in May for a girls' week at the Beach Club.  We plan to hang out at the pool and do spa treatments and stuff like that.  This is a friend I met on the dis and we've done short vacations several times but this will be the first weeklong one.

That will be it for 2009 since my husband and I are doing the Adventures by Disney Costa Rican trip in September.

And I'm always terrible about eating while on vacation.  Terrible.


----------



## HockeyKat

Faith -- we just planned our Jan trip, 25-29 at SSR (all they had).  I am also going Dec 5-9 with some DIS friends (from the "other" thread).

Laura -- glad the news was good, but ooowwwie!!

LMO -- hope you feel better.  Mmm chinese food.   

Kayla -- I wear old t-shirts and shorts.   Just too cheap to buy "nice" clothes to get all sweaty in!   

Noni -- I have been having trouble with my zen too.   Jump back in!!

Wendy -- I have "metabolism" all the time!!   


I managed to get 3 days of exercise in this week, Mon hockey, and Thurs/Fri gym.   And I didn't go much over 1500 calories since Monday.   So, hopefully I can put together next week like I did this one...


Hope everyone has a great weekend!  Sometime soon I will get up off the couch and go meander around shopping... 30% coupon at Kohls.


----------



## Sparkie

the trip for my mom's friends was scheduled for the Carribean Beach but when I called to add the request for ground floor and roll in shower they couldnt guarentee it -  this would not do - so I found a number for reservations with special needs on allears where they can block a room for you.....


So now mom's friends are booked for coronado springs with a roll in shower.

So have any of you stayed at Coronodo Springs?


I had so much fun looking at Carribean Beach that I want to give that one a try..... but can you believe it my family doesnt want to go ..... they said that they need a Disney break..... oh, the HORROR!!!!  They would consider accompanying me to the mouse if we did the cruise...... 

So Pakey I would be interested to hear how your cruise goes....


----------



## MA pigletfan

hello all !
i had a great saturday today...woke up and did the full 40+ workout of turbo jam kick punch whatever its called..it is really an amazing workout! Lauren, I owe you for talking this one up..its so much fun!! I have to be honest about 25 min. in i was contemplating stopping..BUT NOPE..i kept plugging on..and i am so happy I did!!
I spent today with my mom and we ran all sorts of errands..i DID have lunch/dinner at Qdoba though ( black bean burrito..light cheese)...it was delicioius and super filling so i didn't have a dinner after that..so all in all not bad!
Hoping to hit the gym tommorow...Keep on peepin on peepers!!


----------



## dwheatl

DH and I had a church meeting that went from 9 to 6 today. We took our food with us, and ate salad, fruit and light yogurt from the meeting. It was killing me some of the time, because they had quiche and scones and cookies that all looked so good. I finally gave in and had one cookie. Not too bad, but I wish I wasn't food-obsessed.

I'm not going to WDW for a while (years), but I made reservations the other night for Disneyland for New Year's. Yippee skippee!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

UtahMama said:


> I'm quoting myself double.
> 
> 
> 
> No numbers yet, Naughty list (LOL! JUST KIDDING!): ((Forgive me if you did and I didn't see...very likely!))
> Pooh'shoneypot
> SQUID!!!!



I'm sorry!! I am too scared to weigh myself!! DH and I have "discovered" baking and it is all we do!! I have eaten so much ooey gooey cake the last 2 weeks. This is the last day though - carrot cake baking as we speak (and that at least has veg in it  ) - tomorrow we are starting afresh. So BOY will I be in a grump of a mood Friday morning!!

On a plus side went out for the day yesterday and did all our Christmas shopping! NOTHING left to get at all - so satisfying! On our feet for 6 hours none-stop which had to have burned some calories. And to show my true dedication to peepdom we shared 6 Krispy Kremes instead of our usual 12. Never tell me I don't take one for the team!!!!

And got up this morning and did Turbo Jam Cardio Party 2, which has just arrived - LOVED it! They are such an excellent series of workouts.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

dwheatl said:


> I'm not going to WDW for a while (years), but I made reservations the other night for Disneyland for New Year's. Yippee skippee!



Ohh I am so jealous! I would love to see the parks decorated for Christmas! Have you been to Disneyland before? We went last year and really had a great time.


----------



## LMO429

MA pigletfan said:


> hello all !
> i had a great saturday today...woke up and did the full 40+ workout of turbo jam kick punch whatever its called..it is really an amazing workout! Lauren, I owe you for talking this one up..its so much fun!! I have to be honest about 25 min. in i was contemplating stopping..BUT NOPE..i kept plugging on..and i am so happy I did!!
> I spent today with my mom and we ran all sorts of errands..i DID have lunch/dinner at Qdoba though ( black bean burrito..light cheese)...it was delicioius and super filling so i didn't have a dinner after that..so all in all not bad!
> Hoping to hit the gym tommorow...Keep on peepin on peepers!!





Once you get use to Punch Kick n Jam.....Get Cardio Party 3, its hard but I love it!!!!  I also love LOWER BODY JAM, it's great for your buns!!

Glad you guys are loving the Turbo Jam! Now if only you peeps would listen to me and get Jillian's Biggest Winner and 30 Day Shred my life would be complete!!!  

P.S. Chalene Johnson is coming out with Chalean Extreme in January or Dec I can not wait to get it especially since I am over and realize you do not get results by doing cardio alone, its similiar to power 90


----------



## pixie dust 112

::Snow_White:: said:


> Good Morning!
> Already did some my hour of wii fit this morning and feeling great.
> 
> I was wondering what do you all wear when you work out? Do you have work out clothes or just wear shorts and tank tops/t-shirts?
> Right now I just wear shorts and tank tops but I'm looking in to finding some yoga pants and other things when I go shopping tomorrow. I was wondering if you all had some favorite clothes/brands and where did you buy them?
> 
> Have a good day!



I'm definitely a shorts or swets and t-shirt sorta chick for my workouts.  My DD (who I think is your age) loves the yoga pants from Old Navy.  Says they are very comfy!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

pixie dust 112 said:


> I'm definitely a shorts or swets and t-shirt sorta chick for my workouts.  My DD (who I think is your age) loves the yoga pants from Old Navy.  Says they are very comfy!



I'm 15, so close!  
Thanks, I'll have to go look there, I didn't know they had them.



HockeyKat said:


> Kayla -- I wear old t-shirts and shorts.   Just too cheap to buy "nice" clothes to get all sweaty in!





UtahMama said:


> Kayla- I wear comfy clothes and a sports bra. NOT a fashion show and I work out with BIG BOYS so I don't want to look like a gym bunny. Mostly black lycra yoga type pants and a lycra tshirt. Hair up in a messy ponytail and NO makeup. My only accessory is my iPod and glasses. Pretty!



 Yeah, I'm not gonna go out and buy something nice. Just something fitting so my shirt doesn't roll down when I'm stretching or something. If I can't find anything cheap I'll be sticking to my tank top and shorts.

I'm really glad I've started excercising, it's becoming an addiction, if I get bored I go exercise. I'm starting love running so much and actually look forward to it! I think I may find someon pilates videos today.
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## UtahMama

So!

I'm making creme brulee at the moment! 
6 egg yolks and a quart of heavy cream and a LOT of sugar! 
Smells heavenly! I know I have a propane kitchen torch somewhere but can't find it! I'll have to brown the top in the broiler, I guess. As long as I don't get distracted and walk away, it should be fine. 

See, I am kind of weird (no comments) and love to look at cookbooks and FoodNetwork etc. when I'm dieting. 

Let me be the first to wish everyone a happy Monday!
Stay the course, peeps! There's danger around the corner in the form of 
pumpkin pie, gravy, and stuffing! EEEK!


----------



## MA pigletfan

UtahMama said:


> So!
> 
> I'm making creme brulee at the moment!
> 6 egg yolks and a quart of heavy cream and a LOT of sugar!
> Smells heavenly! I know I have a propane kitchen torch somewhere but can't find it! I'll have to brown the top in the broiler, I guess. As long as I don't get distracted and walk away, it should be fine.
> 
> See, I am kind of weird (no comments) and love to look at cookbooks and FoodNetwork etc. when I'm dieting.
> 
> Let me be the first to wish everyone a happy Monday!
> Stay the course, peeps! There's danger around the corner in the form of
> pumpkin pie, gravy, and stuffing! EEEK!



YUMMMM i love me some creme brulee'! You are not weird, well not any stranger than me..I am addicted to cookbooks/food tv shows when I am dieting as well ...its almost like self torture!! But really it kind of gets me thinking that " hey this recipe looks really good..i will make this for an event when i can splurge." it makes me plan ahead for splurges..


----------



## mousehouselover

Bad, bad, bad day here............ I woke up to DH frantically calling me to come help him; one of our kitties was choking on some food. We couldn't clear his arway at home so DH tried rushng him to a vet's offie but it was too late. It was just a sad, senseless freak accident.      

We had a family day planned and we needed it after the morning we had. It was fun but way too much noshing and Chinese food.  

I tried to talk DH into going to WDW for a few days since I have extra time off that I have to use before the end of the yr. DH isn't sure, so I'm not booking it.  When I brought it up, I thought my parents were going to be in Orlando for a week of two so it wasn't going to cost us much more than airfare and that was fine but since it's going to be more, he's not comfortable.


----------



## pixie dust 112

mousehouselover said:


> Bad, bad, bad day here............ I woke up to DH frantically calling me to come help him; one of our kitties was choking on some food. We couldn't clear his arway at home so DH tried rushng him to a vet's offie but it was too late. It was just a sad, senseless freak accident.
> 
> We had a family day planned and we needed it after the morning we had. It was fun but way too much noshing and Chinese food.
> 
> I tried to talk DH into going to WDW for a few days since I have extra time off that I have to use before the end of the yr. DH isn't sure, so I'm not booking it.  When I brought it up, I thought my parents were going to be in Orlando for a week of two so it wasn't going to cost us much more than airfare and that was fine but since it's going to be more, he's not comfortable.




Oh that is so sad!


----------



## dwheatl

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Ohh I am so jealous! I would love to see the parks decorated for Christmas! Have you been to Disneyland before? We went last year and really had a great time.


 Yes, we usually go twice a year, once in the summer, and either December (our anniversary) or February (my birthday). Last year we were spoiled; we got to go twice in the summer because we had APs, and our church group had a convention in So Cal, so they paid for us to fly down and back. We got a cheapie motel, and ate on the cheap too, so it was practically a free trip (or so I convinced DH). 



UtahMama said:


> Let me be the first to wish everyone a happy Monday!
> Stay the course, peeps! There's danger around the corner in the form of
> pumpkin pie, gravy, and stuffing! EEEK!


 DH and I were just discussing what days we will not be sticking to Nutrisystem. Thanksgiving Day (but not the whole weekend), Staff Christmas party (just the evening), church Christmas party (just the afternoon) and Christmas Day. Today we went to my niece's baby shower, and I had some carrots, 3 bites of spinach dip, (and I slipped out to 7-11 to buy diet soda because the only drink was sherbet punch). Today was also my first day back at the gym since the whole  thing with my mom. I talked to my sister tonight and said we need to make a schedule, because we've both been over there every night this past week. We're going to alternate, so I can have some catch up on house work, school work, and exercise time. Yay for tag teaming.



mousehouselover said:


> Bad, bad, bad day here............ I woke up to DH frantically calling me to come help him; one of our kitties was choking on some food. We couldn't clear his arway at home so DH tried rushng him to a vet's offie but it was too late. It was just a sad, senseless freak accident.
> 
> We had a family day planned and we needed it after the morning we had. It was fun but way too much noshing and Chinese food.
> 
> I tried to talk DH into going to WDW for a few days since I have extra time off that I have to use before the end of the yr. DH isn't sure, so I'm not booking it.  When I brought it up, I thought my parents were going to be in Orlando for a week of two so it wasn't going to cost us much more than airfare and that was fine but since it's going to be more, he's not comfortable.


 
Sorry about everything, especially the kitty.


----------



## mommaU4

mousehouselover said:


> Bad, bad, bad day here............ I woke up to DH frantically calling me to come help him; one of our kitties was choking on some food. We couldn't clear his arway at home so DH tried rushng him to a vet's offie but it was too late. It was just a sad, senseless freak accident.



Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that. Poor thing.


----------



## DisneyObsession

Sparkie said:


> the trip for my mom's friends was scheduled for the Carribean Beach but when I called to add the request for ground floor and roll in shower they couldnt guarentee it -  this would not do - so I found a number for reservations with special needs on allears where they can block a room for you.....
> 
> 
> So now mom's friends are booked for coronado springs with a roll in shower.
> 
> So have any of you stayed at Coronodo Springs?
> 
> 
> I had so much fun looking at Carribean Beach that I want to give that one a try..... but can you believe it my family doesnt want to go ..... they said that they need a Disney break..... oh, the HORROR!!!!  They would consider accompanying me to the mouse if we did the cruise......
> 
> So Pakey I would be interested to hear how your cruise goes....



Sounds like you worked it out for your Mom's friends! Hope they have a good time. As for the cruise...we had a fabulous time last year. You can read my TR, the link is in my signature. The cruise is the second half.



dwheatl said:


> DH and I had a church meeting that went from 9 to 6 today. We took our food with us, and ate salad, fruit and light yogurt from the meeting. It was killing me some of the time, because they had quiche and scones and cookies that all looked so good. I finally gave in and had one cookie. Not too bad, but I wish I wasn't food-obsessed.
> 
> I'm not going to WDW for a while (years), but I made reservations the other night for Disneyland for New Year's. Yippee skippee!



I've brought my own food to church meetings before...,makes life easier. Way too many temptations! 

We aren't headed to WDW for a few years either. I have friends who want to do a cruise next year, but I don't think I can afford it.



UtahMama said:


> So!
> 
> I'm making creme brulee at the moment!
> 6 egg yolks and a quart of heavy cream and a LOT of sugar!
> Smells heavenly! I know I have a propane kitchen torch somewhere but can't find it! I'll have to brown the top in the broiler, I guess. As long as I don't get distracted and walk away, it should be fine.
> 
> See, I am kind of weird (no comments) and love to look at cookbooks and FoodNetwork etc. when I'm dieting.
> 
> Let me be the first to wish everyone a happy Monday!
> Stay the course, peeps! There's danger around the corner in the form of
> pumpkin pie, gravy, and stuffing! EEEK!




MMMMM...sounds good!  Did you enjoy it? I am making pumpkin bread this morning, just because!


Mousehouselover...So sorry about the kitty.  

Doing Barry's BootCamp this morning and did 2.25 mi on the treadmill last night. This will be day 3 for this week of exrcise for me and I am really enjoying it. I am shooting for 5 days of exercise per week.  Once I get tired of these, I'll have to start Turbo Jam again. I stopped doing it when I got bored!


----------



## DisneyLaura

mousehouselover said:


> Bad, bad, bad day here............ I woke up to DH frantically calling me to come help him; one of our kitties was choking on some food. We couldn't clear his arway at home so DH tried rushng him to a vet's offie but it was too late. It was just a sad, senseless freak accident.



Poor kitty, so sorry

I know someone asked when everyone is going to Disney so here's mine.  We are going Nov25th to Dec 5th 2009.  We are staying in Fort Wilderness Campground and renting an RV.  Can't wait.


----------



## LMO429

I AM RECOMMITTING MYSELF TODAY!!!! After being sick for over a week and eating like a cow for 3 of those days just from Boredom from being stuck in my house...I am getting back on track today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Here is the next time I will be at Disney: May 9th I am staying at the Dolphin for One Night
From May 10th - May 14th I will be on the Podcast Cruise

and then from May 14th - May 21st I will be at the Beach Club for a week!!!


----------



## MA pigletfan

mousehouselover said:


> Bad, bad, bad day here.............



 I am so sorry to hear that!!!!  


Hey peeps...the mexican machine hit me last night so i was BAD..like 2 Margaritas from a margarita machine ( TOTALLY registering for one though! hahah) and chili, some nachos, tortilla pie AND a little piece of ice cream cake!   It was all home made stuff so it might not be as bad as going to a restaurant..but still i was certainly over my cals yesterday big time! BUT i did manage to hit my bike ( its set up on a trainer in the basement) for 20 minutes..not like that is a huge workout but the regular bike is so much tougher to me than the recumbant at the gym, so i thought it was better than nothing. I totally need to get a padded seat for it though..because OUCH!!!! 

Today should be fine for calories..having a spinach bagel right now with red. fat ccheese ( its a small one though) and oatmeal for lunch. I think i am going to try making baked butternut squash "fries" tonight with chicken on the grill..hopefully it won't be a disaster!
i am planning on doing turbo jam tonight again..i think my shoulders are ready for it after a day off 
Taking the kitties to the vet to get fixed/declawed today..i am very sad about it..they will be away for 2 nights..but then again, my plants will be happy..they are quite terrorized right now.. 
Have a great day! sorry for the rambling!!!


----------



## LMO429

Just got done working out!

I did Jillian Michael's Max Front (30 mins)
Jackie Warner's Workout Abs (20 mins)
and then 10 mins of Cardio from Cardio Max Biggest Loser!


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> Just got done working out!
> 
> I did Jillian Michael's Max Front (30 mins)
> Jackie Warner's Workout Abs (20 mins)
> and then 10 mins of Cardio from Cardio Max Biggest Loser!



boy! when you re-commit..you RECOMMIT!


----------



## LMO429

MA pigletfan said:


> boy! when you re-commit..you RECOMMIT!



I felt gross it had to be done!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Mousehouselover- So sorry about your kitty. 

I ended up getting a couple shirts on sale to work out in. I completely failed yesterday, we got one of those buckets of popcorn with the carmel, cheese, and butter kind. 
I could eat that whole thing, and I ended up eating more than I should've, of not just popcorn everything. I didn't get to exercise yesterday either. But that's okay.

Today will be better! I'm going to make time to work out because I felt nasty yesterday because I didn't exercise.

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## LMO429

So I worked out this morning and did Jillian Michaels Max Back (30 mins) and then I did 15 of the LBJ from Turbo Jam.

I am kinda of frustrated this morning, I have no Clothes to wear my 8's are too big and my 6's are too tight...i have been late to work the past 2 days because I have to try on a million things before something look right...I just do not have a winter wardrobe I guess it's time to do some shopping


----------



## MA pigletfan

Soooo I totally commited peep-a-cide last night!!!
I was all set to cook a healthy dinner and POOF it went out the window. we had to drop the kittens off at the vet adn i started getting sooo tired on the way home, and stressed out about the kittens ( i know..i am ridiculous) so we stopped at MC No-Nos!!!  totatally had a big mac..and fries..ugh. 
BUT today is a new day..i HAVE to work out today and stay on my calories/carb/fat allotment if i have any chance of seeing positive movement on that challenge chart! yikes.. 

By the way..has Aaron been on since weigh in?? I didn't see the chart if he was..no bigs


----------



## DisneyLaura

MA pigletfan said:


> Soooo I totally commited peep-a-cide last night!!!
> I was all set to cook a healthy dinner and POOF it went out the window. we had to drop the kittens off at the vet adn i started getting sooo tired on the way home, and stressed out about the kittens ( i know..i am ridiculous) so we stopped at MC No-Nos!!!  totatally had a big mac..and fries..ugh.
> BUT today is a new day..i HAVE to work out today and stay on my calories/carb/fat allotment if i have any chance of seeing positive movement on that challenge chart! yikes..
> 
> By the way..has Aaron been on since weigh in?? I didn't see the chart if he was..no bigs



I have not seen Aaron since weigh in either and I also committed peep-a-cide too.  We went to Duchess here - onions rings and a Big D cheeseburger.  We orginally were going to eat at the football game (DS9 had a football game last night and we eat at the snack stand), well it was so cold we decided not to eat in the freezing cold and go somewhere warm.  Bad choice I made - but at least I had a diet coke 

Anywho, Laura is the babysitter again today because the kids have off and my SIL uses me for a free babysitter.  It kind of ticks me off because my brother will email me begging me to watch the kids for them while she works.  Shouldn't of she thought of this BEFORE she got a job.  I know I sound bitter but I can't help it.  I need extra money too but I have to worry about who is going to watch my kids when they have a day off so I don't have a job (only one night a week).  Their kids are great but they are very possessive of their things.  I actually told my SIL not to have them bring their stuff here because if Elizabeth who is only 2 picks up something of one my nephews grabs it out of her hands and say it's not hers.  I love them dearly but I hate that not sharing stuff.  They play with my kids things and my kids don't say a word.  He's 5 so I think he should be out of that,  At least it's only until 3:00 pm.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hey Peeps

MouseHouse -   So sorry about your cat, that is so sad

Snow_White - I know Im chiming in a little late with this, but I am also in the camp of t-shirt and shorts / tracksuit bottoms for working out - I refuse to spend big bucks on clothes that are just going to get gross and sweaty!  

Lauren - Wow, you really DO recommit! I wish I could be that commited to exercise, but at the minute I think Ive lost my exercise mojo  

Well peeps..Im sick  I feel..blargh! Ive got a head cold, but as you know they make your throat, eyes, ears and nose hurt as well as a killer headache! Im trying to keep myself hydrated, but all I want to do is lay in bed and eat nice food - even if it does feel like Im swallowing razor blades!

Hope everyones having a great day


----------



## DisneyLaura

DisneyGalUK - feel better


----------



## mommaU4

Hope you're all having a good week so far!! I've been pouring over holiday recipes I want to make. Gee, none of them sound all that healthy.   Good thing I have my husband's coworkers who LOVE to get my baked goods. I can make them, and send them on their merry way to others who can afford the calories. LOL


----------



## dwheatl

::Snow_White:: said:


> Mousehouselover- So sorry about your kitty.
> 
> I ended up getting a couple shirts on sale to work out in. I completely failed yesterday, we got one of those buckets of popcorn with the carmel, cheese, and butter kind.
> I could eat that whole thing, and I ended up eating more than I should've, of not just popcorn everything. I didn't get to exercise yesterday either. But that's okay.


 That popcorn is one of my guilty pleasures. I saw some at the hardware store yesterday (just when I thought it was safe; why does the hardware store have food out?) and had a momentary thought of buying one for a cheat day. I decided that if somebody gave me a can unrequested, that would be OK, but I won't buy one for myself.



DisneyGalUK said:


> Well peeps..Im sick  I feel..blargh! Ive got a head cold, but as you know they make your throat, eyes, ears and nose hurt as well as a killer headache! Im trying to keep myself hydrated, but all I want to do is lay in bed and eat nice food - even if it does feel like Im swallowing razor blades!
> 
> Hope everyones having a great day


 Sorry about the sickness. Save the nice food for a time when you can really taste it. When I have a cold, I often eat many junky things because I'm never satisfied. I can't taste it, so I want more. Try to stick to chicken soup (at least you can taste the salt) and fruit juice (one that doesn't burn). Here's a germ-free hug 



DisneyLaura said:


> Anywho, Laura is the babysitter again today because the kids have off and my SIL uses me for a free babysitter.  It kind of ticks me off because my brother will email me begging me to watch the kids for them while she works.  Shouldn't of she thought of this BEFORE she got a job.  I know I sound bitter but I can't help it.  I need extra money too but I have to worry about who is going to watch my kids when they have a day off so I don't have a job (only one night a week).  Their kids are great but they are very possessive of their things.  I actually told my SIL not to have them bring their stuff here because if Elizabeth who is only 2 picks up something of one my nephews grabs it out of her hands and say it's not hers.  I love them dearly but I hate that not sharing stuff.  They play with my kids things and my kids don't say a word.  He's 5 so I think he should be out of that,  At least it's only until 3:00 pm.


 Feel free to just stick their stuff in a closet until they leave. If mama doesn't like it, maybe she'll find some place else to leave the kids.
Hope everyone is having a great day. Hats off to any vets or vets' spouses out there. Thank you for serving our country.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Thanks guys  

DWHeatl - Thats good advice! Earlier I felt in the need for something 'junky', so I was just going to eat some chocolate - till I realised I couldn't even smell it, so chances are I couldn't taste it, so I resisted. 
Ive had some soup, and a low calorie hot chocolate instead!

Im hoping I feel better in the next day or two - I feel bloated and blargh because I can't exercise, and I was supposed to be having a visit from my gorgeous niece tomorrow, but Im too sick for her to visit (shes only 2 months old so I really dont want to pass any germs on to her!)

I did manage to get up to watch our Rememberance Day Parade and two-minute silence on TV - Very proud of our soldiers and veterans.

Hope everyones having a great day


----------



## MA pigletfan

aaaaaaaaack!!!! Peeps I totally pulled a muscle on the right side of my lower back and its shooting down my leg  UGH!!! I was so excited to make time to work out tonight but it hurts way too much..i can barely sit still..the worst part is i did it by picking up a box of paper...how STUPID  I just hope it gets better in the night so i can AT LEAST do a low impact walk away the lbs dvd in the morning..sigh..on a good note i did fine with calories today...


----------



## ::Snow_White::

DisneyGalUK said:


> Snow_White - I know Im chiming in a little late with this, but I am also in the camp of t-shirt and shorts / tracksuit bottoms for working out - I refuse to spend big bucks on clothes that are just going to get gross and sweaty!
> 
> Well peeps..Im sick  I feel..blargh! Ive got a head cold, but as you know they make your throat, eyes, ears and nose hurt as well as a killer headache! Im trying to keep myself hydrated, but all I want to do is lay in bed and eat nice food - even if it does feel like Im swallowing razor blades!
> 
> Hope everyones having a great day



Haha. Yeah. I ended up getting a BCG brand shirt, for about 4 dollars. It's the most comfy shirt ever! It has a little mp3 pocket on it for your ipod. (But I have a zune, so no help there) I'll probably go look for a couple more if I go back. I'm a bargin shopper, so I wasn't going to dish out too much for some. I ended up getting about 3 shirts for 12 dollars.  

Aw, I hope you feel better. 



dwheatl said:


> That popcorn is one of my guilty pleasures. I saw some at the hardware store yesterday (just when I thought it was safe; why does the hardware store have food out?) and had a momentary thought of buying one for a cheat day. I decided that if somebody gave me a can unrequested, that would be OK, but I won't buy one for myself.



I couldn't help it, since my family bought it. So it's just sitting there looking oh so delicious.   I ended up having a handful today and decided it would be best to make some air popped popcorn with some salt and a little bit of butter.  

I love the boxing on the wii fit, it helps me release stress from school. All I have to think about is it's my chemistry class I'm punching.  

MApigletfan, I hope it gets better! 

Off to do some yoga.


----------



## LMO429

Anyone watch the Biggest Loser?!

So glad that Beeeee....ootch Vicki got what she deserved and her husband got the BIG BOOT OFF!!!! Can't wait till she gets kick off the show and gains all her weight back 

ohhhh was that mean????....trust me she deserves it


----------



## LMO429

MA pigletfan said:


> aaaaaaaaack!!!! Peeps I totally pulled a muscle on the right side of my lower back and its shooting down my leg  UGH!!! I was so excited to make time to work out tonight but it hurts way too much..i can barely sit still..the worst part is i did it by picking up a box of paper...how STUPID  I just hope it gets better in the night so i can AT LEAST do a low impact walk away the lbs dvd in the morning..sigh..on a good note i did fine with calories today...



Ouch! I hope you feel better..take some advil or aleve before bed and get one of those ben gay patches that sticks to your skin..Hopefully that will help


----------



## Pakey

Hi all.  I committed the peepicide of all peepicides today.  No self respecting peep would even admit this but I learned that a 50 year old breast cancer surviving accountant can eat 100 mini tootsie rolls in one sitting.  Yup, I did it.  It's very busy at work.  My staff and I are working like crazy.  I go all day, 12 hours, without moving from my desk.  When I got up to leave at the end of the day, I realized all I had eaten were tootsie rolls all day and I pulled my waste can out from under my desk and it was full of wrappers.  I was so embarrassed that i grabbed handfuls of those wrappers and put them in my desk drawer because I didn't want the janitors to see it.  

Some people hide alcohol bottles, I'm hiding tootsie wrappers.

I can't even believe I confessed this to all of you.  Oh the shame, the shame.


----------



## dwheatl

Faith -  
I've been there. I've spread candy wrappers to different cans around the school, and stuffed some in my pocket so they wouldn't be obvious. I've also told myself it's a relatively harmless vice, since it doesn't hurt others. Then I go see my mom and realize the harm overeating can do. Oh well, at least we can always work off the extra cals, right?


----------



## mousehouselover

Hi Peeps! Thanks for the hugs and sympathy for my poor kitty. _Frak_ was such a sweet and loving fuzzbaby. I miss him so much and it's been hard trying to accept such a stupid, crazy thing could happen. 

On a much brighter note; we're taking a weekend trip to WDW! It's a budget trip and it's short but it's our first trip over the holidays and I'm excited to see the decorations. We're also going to purchase our APs that we'll get to use for 4 trips.  

I'm working on improving my peepness. More veggies, more fruit, less junk. I need to start counting points again. I'm trying to find my motivation but it keeps slipping out of my reach.


----------



## MA pigletfan

hey all! 
the back is feeling better...thank goodness! I did't work out this morning but am planning on it after dinner tonight. thanks for teh " get betters!"
Has anyone tried the dunkin donuts egg white flat bread  yet? they are so good!! the veggie one has something like 290 calories but a lot of protein and low fat..totally having it for breakfast right now..yum!


----------



## LMO429

MA pigletfan said:


> hey all!
> the back is feeling better...thank goodness! I did't work out this morning but am planning on it after dinner tonight. thanks for teh " get betters!"
> Has anyone tried the dunkin donuts egg white flat bread  yet? they are so good!! the veggie one has something like 290 calories but a lot of protein and low fat..totally having it for breakfast right now..yum!




Mmm that sounds Yummy! I will have to try that one day.  I love dunkin donuts coffee, starbucks coffee makes me feel like I'm having a heart attack


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Pakey said:


> Hi all.  I committed the peepicide of all peepicides today.  No self respecting peep would even admit this but I learned that a 50 year old breast cancer surviving accountant can eat 100 mini tootsie rolls in one sitting.  Yup, I did it.  It's very busy at work.  My staff and I are working like crazy.  I go all day, 12 hours, without moving from my desk.  When I got up to leave at the end of the day, I realized all I had eaten were tootsie rolls all day and I pulled my waste can out from under my desk and it was full of wrappers.  I was so embarrassed that i grabbed handfuls of those wrappers and put them in my desk drawer because I didn't want the janitors to see it.
> 
> Some people hide alcohol bottles, I'm hiding tootsie wrappers.
> 
> I can't even believe I confessed this to all of you.  Oh the shame, the shame.



Don't feel too bad . . . it happens to everyone sometimes  

I am out of control with baking . . . I have been baking and scoffing and baking more and scoffing more for two solid weeks now. Haven't dared weigh myself and don't know what to do! I feel I have no insentive at the minute (apart from the inner thigh chaffing!!!)


----------



## Sparkie

Pakey said:


> Hi all.  I committed the peepicide of all peepicides today.  No self respecting peep would even admit this but I learned that a 50 year old breast cancer surviving accountant can eat 100 mini tootsie rolls in one sitting.  Yup, I did it.  It's very busy at work.  My staff and I are working like crazy.  I go all day, 12 hours, without moving from my desk.  When I got up to leave at the end of the day, I realized all I had eaten were tootsie rolls all day and I pulled my waste can out from under my desk and it was full of wrappers.  I was so embarrassed that i grabbed handfuls of those wrappers and put them in my desk drawer because I didn't want the janitors to see it.
> 
> Some people hide alcohol bottles, I'm hiding tootsie wrappers.
> 
> I can't even believe I confessed this to all of you.  Oh the shame, the shame.




OK.... I got my exercise in for today...... I was laughing so hard after reading this.  I had visions of you crouching under your desk and frantically scooping up the wrappers.  Kinda like that I Love Lucy episode where they are working as candy wrappers and the candy is coming down the conveyer belt faster than they can wrap it  so Lucy and Ethel began to frantically stuff candy everywhere......


----------



## pixie dust 112

Pakey said:


> Hi all.  I committed the peepicide of all peepicides today.  No self respecting peep would even admit this but I learned that a 50 year old breast cancer surviving accountant can eat 100 mini tootsie rolls in one sitting.  Yup, I did it.  It's very busy at work.  My staff and I are working like crazy.  I go all day, 12 hours, without moving from my desk.  When I got up to leave at the end of the day, I realized all I had eaten were tootsie rolls all day and I pulled my waste can out from under my desk and it was full of wrappers.  I was so embarrassed that i grabbed handfuls of those wrappers and put them in my desk drawer because I didn't want the janitors to see it.
> 
> Some people hide alcohol bottles, I'm hiding tootsie wrappers.
> 
> I can't even believe I confessed this to all of you.  Oh the shame, the shame.


Hey, look at the bright side...at least they were mini tootsie rolls!  Imagine the damage if they were larger!


dwheatl said:


> Faith -
> I've been there. I've spread candy wrappers to different cans around the school, and stuffed some in my pocket so they wouldn't be obvious. I've also told myself it's a relatively harmless vice, since it doesn't hurt others. Then I go see my mom and realize the harm overeating can do. Oh well, at least we can always work off the extra cals, right?


How is mom?


LMO429 said:


> Mmm that sounds Yummy! I will have to try that one day.  I love dunkin donuts coffee, starbucks coffee makes me feel like I'm having a heart attack


Just the opposite for me.  I love both brands of coffee, but Dunkin Donuts makes me feel like I'm having a heart attack 


Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Don't feel too bad . . . it happens to everyone sometimes
> 
> I am out of control with baking . . . I have been baking and scoffing and baking more and scoffing more for two solid weeks now. Haven't dared weigh myself and don't know what to do! I feel I have no insentive at the minute (apart from the inner thigh chaffing!!!)



You better find some charities that are holding bake sales and offer to donate!  

As for me, after doing great the last 2 weeks, AUnt Flo has come to visit and I am truly makingher feel welcome with the naughty snacks! I think she will be leaving very soonish, so hopefully I can do some damage control today and tomorrow and Friday won't be a total catastrophy.  On a good note, I went to The Cheesecake Factory yesterday for lunch and had soup and salad!  No dessert!  Who knew I had it in me?


----------



## pixie dust 112

Sparkie said:


> OK.... I got my exercise in for today...... I was laughing so hard after reading this.  I had visions of you crouching under your desk and frantically scooping up the wrappers.  Kinda like that I Love Lucy episode where they are working as candy wrappers and the candy is coming down the conveyer belt faster than they can wrap it  so Lucy and Ethel began to frantically stuff candy everywhere......



I've been thinking about you lately.  How are your daughter and your family doing?


----------



## mommaU4

DisneyGalUK said:


> Ive had some soup, and a low calorie hot chocolate instead!


How is that? I just bought some over the weekend hoping it would work to satisfy my chocolate cravings. I haven't tried it yet though. 





LMO429 said:


> Anyone watch the Biggest Loser?!
> 
> So glad that Beeeee....ootch Vicki got what she deserved and her husband got the BIG BOOT OFF!!!! Can't wait till she gets kick off the show and gains all her weight back
> 
> ohhhh was that mean????....trust me she deserves it


She IS mean and nasty! I do not like her at all. 






Pakey said:


> Hi all.  I committed the peepicide of all peepicides today.  No self respecting peep would even admit this but I learned that a 50 year old breast cancer surviving accountant can eat 100 mini tootsie rolls in one sitting.  Yup, I did it.  It's very busy at work.  My staff and I are working like crazy.  I go all day, 12 hours, without moving from my desk.  When I got up to leave at the end of the day, I realized all I had eaten were tootsie rolls all day and I pulled my waste can out from under my desk and it was full of wrappers.  I was so embarrassed that i grabbed handfuls of those wrappers and put them in my desk drawer because I didn't want the janitors to see it.
> 
> Some people hide alcohol bottles, I'm hiding tootsie wrappers.
> 
> I can't even believe I confessed this to all of you.  Oh the shame, the shame.


At least you owned up to it, and trust me, I've done worse. And in less time. And hidden the evidence. So you aren't alone. 





MA pigletfan said:


> hey all!
> the back is feeling better...thank goodness! I did't work out this morning but am planning on it after dinner tonight. thanks for teh " get betters!"
> Has anyone tried the dunkin donuts egg white flat bread  yet? they are so good!! the veggie one has something like 290 calories but a lot of protein and low fat..totally having it for breakfast right now..yum!


I'm glad you are feeling better!
We have a Dunkin Donuts opening up down the street from us, and I've been wanting to try that flat bread. Thanks for the review. 





Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> I am out of control with baking . . . I have been baking and scoffing and baking more and scoffing more for two solid weeks now. Haven't dared weigh myself and don't know what to do! I feel I have no insentive at the minute (apart from the inner thigh chaffing!!!)


I love to bake too, especially this time of year. I send whatever I make in with my husband to work. Can you do something like that? Or maybe try baking some new low cal recipes from Weight Watchers or something. 





pixie dust 112 said:


> As for me, after doing great the last 2 weeks, AUnt Flo has come to visit and I am truly makingher feel welcome with the naughty snacks! I think she will be leaving very soonish, so hopefully I can do some damage control today and tomorrow and Friday won't be a total catastrophy.  On a good note, I went to The Cheesecake Factory yesterday for lunch and had soup and salad!  No dessert!  Who knew I had it in me?


Ugh, Aunt Flo always demands lots of sweets from me too when she visits. I had to say way to go on not getting a slice of cheesecake!!! I am in awe!! I love the stuff   so I simply cannot fathom that. Very impressive!!   




Hope everyone is doing ok this week! Have a good Hump Day!


----------



## luvmyboys

Hi everyone!  Wendy invited me over here, because frankly, I can't do this by myself.  I've lost 46 lbs in the past 4 yrs, but have 25 more to go and have HIT THE WALL. Stuck at 170.  I'm currently on NutriSystem, but would totally be lying if I said I've been sticking to it.   It's safe to say I've eaten my weight in Snickers this past 2 weeks. 

I need accountability.  And possibly a lobotomy.  Do they do taste-bud-ectomies?  'Cause that would help tremendously as well!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

mommaU4 said:


> I love to bake too, especially this time of year. I send whatever I make in with my husband to work. Can you do something like that? Or maybe try baking some new low cal recipes from Weight Watchers or something.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok this week! Have a good Hump Day!



I keep telling myself I will take it into work . . . then it just tastes so darn good!!!! Thats my real problem . . . I am too good in the kitchen!!!!!  

I know I need to just get over this, but I love the fact it is something DH and I enjoy doing together!! And I know its silly but we are thinking of trying for a baby next year, and I really want to be able to make nice cookies and muffins for the baby!! Thats what started this whole craze off!! 



luvmyboys said:


> Hi everyone!  Wendy invited me over here, because frankly, I can't do this by myself.  I've lost 46 lbs in the past 4 yrs, but have 25 more to go and have HIT THE WALL. Stuck at 170.  I'm currently on NutriSystem, but would totally be lying if I said I've been sticking to it.   It's safe to say I've eaten my weight in Snickers this past 2 weeks.
> 
> I need accountability.  And possibly a lobotomy.  Do they do taste-bud-ectomies?  'Cause that would help tremendously as well!



Welcome!!!!! YES!! It would be good not to be able to taste, wouldn't mind living on salad then!!!


----------



## 2girlsmom

Hi, everyone! Wendy also invited me over, though I told her I would likely lurk until after the holidays, I saw enough folks I know already to jump in (Hi, PD! Hi, Danielle!) and then I saw my brand new bff Shannon joining, so I'll hop in the fun too! Having read back, here is my info:
Name: Kristi
kids: 2, Meagan is 10, Catie is 8.
Favorite junk food- chocolate and most everything fried
Favorite healthy food- yogurt, fresh fruit, celery
Favorite park- MK or Epcot
Favorite TS- Narcosee's looks fab, we went to all "kid" buffets, of which my favorite was Donald's Safari breakfast @ AK
Favorite CS- Earl of Sandwich
Favorite resort- toss up between GF, WK, and BC ( I "toured" almost all the resorts while we were there)
Favorite ride- RnR (I know, PD, you HATE that one)

Umm, I need to lose a bunch, I would like to get under 200 as my goal to start, I am @ 235 now, would really like to get to 160 or so too, though I haven't seen THAT weight since high school.  I really don't know how much I will be doing between now and Christmas, I am in the musical at our church so have rehearsals straight after work on Tuesday, Wednesday, and then also more on Saturday and Sunday, so I am sorry to say that I should have "frequent eater" miles at McD's. Also, I am ADDICTED to Chai Latte, which is PROBABLY horrid for me, but they are SO GOOD and such an energy boost which is needed with all the running to and from practices. 
If we have a to Valentine's Day mini goal, I will go for 10 pounds by then. I also am gonna have to get a scale! For right now, though, I am reducing my dependence on Dt Pepsi, and trying to force myself to drink several glasses of water a day.


----------



## 2girlsmom

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Welcome!!!!! YES!! It would be good not to be able to taste, wouldn't mind living on salad then!!!


One of my IRL friends has her husband working on a way to make ice cream LOW fat & calories, all the nutritional value of real food, AND still taste like ice cream. If he manages it, I am totally taking out stock in THAT one!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

There's an old Monty Python sketch where they reviewed Australian Wines.  And one of the wines they describe as "This is not a wine for drinking - this is a wine for laying down and avoiding."  Well, that's what I've been doing (minus the wine) -- laying down and avoiding weighing myself.  I did my usual pre-weigh-in weigh in, and was up 1.8.  Work has been rough the past few weeks, I didn't want to deal with my weight on top of that so I skipped it on Friday.  I know that I've been doing lousy with my diet, and I hate myself for it.  I was up 1.8 last week, and Im up another 1.2 so far this week.  I know that Ive been snacking a little bit too much, but I thought I was doing pretty decent besides that.  I just sort of feel like Im out of control a little bit with my food intake, and Im having a hard time reining it back in.  Its not like Im eating candy and cake with every meal; but Ill take a little bigger portion of food with supper or mindlessly grab a cookie or something from the pantry when Im not even hungry.  It is the same stupid habits that put me at 240, and Im falling right back into them.  Not cool.  But on a little better note, Im arming myself with lots of different options for exercise for this winter.  I dug out my old Tae Bo tapes and even one of my wife's old Sweatin to the Oldies tapes.  So Ive got those two, yoga, Walk Away the Pounds, Pilates, and a few Biggest Loser DVDs at my disposal.  Plus I still have my Bowflex and we are storing my brother-in-law's elliptical machine in our basement that he said we can use if we want.  So hopefully thatll get me through the winter.

Here are the results of the 1st week of our Christmas challenge.  (I used my 1.8 from Thursday, but it was probably more than that.)  Let me know if I missed you...


----------



## MA pigletfan

WI_DisneyFan said:


> There's an old Monty Python sketch where they reviewed Australian Wines.  And one of the wines they describe as "This is not a wine for drinking - this is a wine for laying down and avoiding."  Well, that's what I've been doing (minus the wine) -- laying down and avoiding weighing myself.  I did my usual pre-weigh-in weigh in, and was up 1.8.  Work has been rough the past few weeks, I didn't want to deal with my weight on top of that so I skipped it on Friday.  I know that I've been doing lousy with my diet, and I hate myself for it.  I was up 1.8 last week, and Im up another 1.2 so far this week.  I know that Ive been snacking a little bit too much, but I thought I was doing pretty decent besides that.  I just sort of feel like Im out of control a little bit with my food intake, and Im having a hard time reining it back in.  Its not like Im eating candy and cake with every meal; but Ill take a little bigger portion of food with supper or mindlessly grab a cookie or something from the pantry when Im not even hungry.  It is the same stupid habits that put me at 240, and Im falling right back into them.  Not cool.  But on a little better note, Im arming myself with lots of different options for exercise for this winter.  I dug out my old Tae Bo tapes and even one of my wife's old Sweatin to the Oldies tapes.  So Ive got those two, yoga, Walk Away the Pounds, Pilates, and a few Biggest Loser DVDs at my disposal.  Plus I still have my Bowflex and we are storing my brother-in-law's elliptical machine in our basement that he said we can use if we want.  So hopefully thatll get me through the winter.



Oh Aaron..i totally know how that happens! I mean i really haven't made a dent in my weight loss and i have been "trying " for 2 years! its so easy to eat mindlessly..i give you major kudos for how far you have come...
these last few weeks i really thought i was doing great, but the scale tells another slow and depressing scale...
You have a great arsenal of exercise tapes it sounds like!! At least you won't get bored!


----------



## missnarwhale

I am not to be trusted! 

I need to get on a calorie based diet. 

On another note, I got super sick this week. Something called the Norovirus. It's taking over college campuses in/near where I live. You'd think I'd be losing weight because of all the awful things my body is doing to me, but I'm not! 

Oh well, we'll see on Friday. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Welcome to all the new people!

Have any of you tried kashi cereal? I had some of the honey toasted oat cereal for breakfast today and it was so good.


----------



## LMO429

WELCOME TO THE NEW PEEPS!!!!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

luvmyboys said:


> Hi everyone!  Wendy invited me over here, because frankly, I can't do this by myself.  I've lost 46 lbs in the past 4 yrs, but have 25 more to go and have HIT THE WALL. Stuck at 170.  I'm currently on NutriSystem, but would totally be lying if I said I've been sticking to it.   It's safe to say I've eaten my weight in Snickers this past 2 weeks.
> 
> I need accountability.  And possibly a lobotomy.  Do they do taste-bud-ectomies?  'Cause that would help tremendously as well!



Welcome!!!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

2girlsmom said:


> Hi, everyone! Wendy also invited me over, though I told her I would likely lurk until after the holidays, I saw enough folks I know already to jump in (Hi, PD! Hi, Danielle!) and then I saw my brand new bff Shannon joining, so I'll hop in the fun too! Having read back, here is my info:
> Name: Kristi
> kids: 2, Meagan is 10, Catie is 8.
> Favorite junk food- chocolate and most everything fried
> Favorite healthy food- yogurt, fresh fruit, celery
> Favorite park- MK or Epcot
> Favorite TS- Narcosee's looks fab, we went to all "kid" buffets, of which my favorite was Donald's Safari breakfast @ AK
> Favorite CS- Earl of Sandwich
> Favorite resort- toss up between GF, WK, and BC ( I "toured" almost all the resorts while we were there)
> Favorite ride- RnR (I know, PD, you HATE that one)
> 
> Umm, I need to lose a bunch, I would like to get under 200 as my goal to start, I am @ 235 now, would really like to get to 160 or so too, though I haven't seen THAT weight since high school.  I really don't know how much I will be doing between now and Christmas, I am in the musical at our church so have rehearsals straight after work on Tuesday, Wednesday, and then also more on Saturday and Sunday, so I am sorry to say that I should have "frequent eater" miles at McD's. Also, I am ADDICTED to Chai Latte, which is PROBABLY horrid for me, but they are SO GOOD and such an energy boost which is needed with all the running to and from practices.
> If we have a to Valentine's Day mini goal, I will go for 10 pounds by then. I also am gonna have to get a scale! For right now, though, I am reducing my dependence on Dt Pepsi, and trying to force myself to drink several glasses of water a day.



   Kristi is in the house....watch out guys she has easy access to whipped cream! Welcome Kristi!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Aaron~  Hang in there!  Look at what you have accomplished and we'll get back on track together!  I have to let you know that you truly inspire me!

Wendy!!!!!  Happy peep anniversary!  It's this week right?  So here's my sad report for our 2 year anniversary....In 2 years I am down 9 pounds!  Ummm I thought I would be down about 70 at this point! Of course at one point, after about 6 months, I think I was down about 25 pounds!  I suppose if I didn't keep checking in here from time to time I'd probably be up about 25 pounds since 2 years ago!   and of course there is the good news that, unlike a few others here, I didn't lose so much weight that I encouraged pregnancy...how many peep babies do we have now? 

Anyway onward and downward!  WWPD!  Hang in there everybody and HAPPY PEEP ANNIVERSARY!


----------



## 2girlsmom

pixie dust 112 said:


> Aaron~ Hang in there! Look at what you have accomplished and we'll get back on track together! I have to let you know that you truly inspire me!
> 
> Wendy!!!!! Happy peep anniversary! It's this week right? So here's my sad report for our 2 year anniversary....In 2 years I am down 9 pounds! Ummm I thought I would be down about 70 at this point! Of course at one point, after about 6 months, I think I was down about 25 pounds! I suppose if I didn't keep checking in here from time to time I'd probably be up about 25 pounds since 2 years ago! and of course there is the good news that, unlike a few others here, I didn't lose so much weight that I encouraged pregnancy...how many peep babies do we have now?
> 
> Anyway onward and downward! WWPD! Hang in there everybody and HAPPY PEEP ANNIVERSARY!


Now, see, PD, pregnancy WAS my #1 weight loss, I weighed less with both girls the day I before I delivered than I had when I got pregnant, so after the birth I was like 40 pounds light. Unfortunately, I was not so good about KEEPING it off!


----------



## dwheatl

pixie dust 112 said:


> How is mom?
> 
> Just the opposite for me.  I love both brands of coffee, but Dunkin Donuts makes me feel like I'm having a heart attack


 Settling in at the assisted living facility. She seems relatively happy. I could just cry and beg EVERYONE, though: Please don't let yourself get so heavy that you can't take care of your own hygiene.  The indignity of what she has to go through is heart-breaking. There is so much at stake for all of us. When you are tempted to make excuses, think, "Is this (see above) the life I want for myself?"



luvmyboys said:


> Hi everyone!  Wendy invited me over here, because frankly, I can't do this by myself.  I've lost 46 lbs in the past 4 yrs, but have 25 more to go and have HIT THE WALL. Stuck at 170.  I'm currently on NutriSystem, but would totally be lying if I said I've been sticking to it.   It's safe to say I've eaten my weight in Snickers this past 2 weeks.
> 
> I need accountability.  And possibly a lobotomy.  Do they do taste-bud-ectomies?  'Cause that would help tremendously as well!


 Welcome! I'm on Nutrisystem too. DH and I have a pact to stick to it until Thanksgiving Day, and jump right back on the day after. We have 3 days off planned in December, plus our DL vacation around New Year's, but we've already promised each other to exercise self-control on the trip. 
Having a light at the end of the tunnel makes it a little easier to stick with it. Are you eating all of your veggies? There sure are a lot on this diet. Hardly any room for anything else. I do get really hungry late in the afternoon. I have to remember to bring my afternoon snack protein with me to work, otherwise I'm done for.



Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> I know I need to just get over this, but I love the fact it is something DH and I enjoy doing together!! And I know its silly but we are thinking of trying for a baby next year, and I really want to be able to make nice cookies and muffins for the baby!! Thats what started this whole craze off!!


 It wouldn't hurt a baby to have healthier recipes too. That's something you can practice now. If you start them out on less sugar and fat, they won't develop those nasty habits so many of us are fighting. Sorry if I'm getting too preachy.



WI_DisneyFan said:


> Work has been rough the past few weeks, I didn't want to deal with my weight on top of that so I skipped it on Friday.  I know that I've been doing lousy with my diet, and I hate myself for it.


 Don't hate yourself! You are great! You just need to remind yourself that you are strong enough to resist stress eating. You've done it before, and you can do it again. 



missnarwhale said:


> On another note, I got super sick this week. Something called the Norovirus. It's taking over college campuses in/near where I live. You'd think I'd be losing weight because of all the awful things my body is doing to me, but I'm not!


 Sorry about the virus.  



::Snow_White:: said:


> Welcome to all the new people!
> Have any of you tried kashi cereal? I had some of the honey toasted oat cereal for breakfast today and it was so good.


I love Go Lean Crunch! I also like the Good Friends. I eat it with berries.



pixie dust 112 said:


> Wendy!!!!!  Happy peep anniversary!  It's this week right?  So here's my sad report for our 2 year anniversary....In 2 years I am down 9 pounds!  Ummm I thought I would be down about 70 at this point! Of course at one point, after about 6 months, I think I was down about 25 pounds!  I suppose if I didn't keep checking in here from time to time I'd probably be up about 25 pounds since 2 years ago!
> 
> Anyway onward and downward!  WWPD!  Hang in there everybody and HAPPY PEEP ANNIVERSARY!


 I started on Thanksgiving Day 2 years ago, and I am down 3 lbs. in 2 years. I'm with you, though. If I didn't come here, I know I would be up.

I thought I quoted Kristi too. Hi, girlfriend.  Good to see you over here. You'll love it here.


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Hi all... saw this group being talked about on another thread, and was hoping I could join your group if that's ok.  Got this survey from a page or so back, so here goes...

name: Jen
how long have you been a peep? just starting, if you'll let me...
what you "do": Sports Broadcasting
kids? 2... DS (14) and DD (7)
favorite junk food: Flipz (chocolate covered pretzels)
favorite healthy food: peas and carrots
tip you'd like to share with everyone: sorry, don't have one handy...

and of course we have to talk about what brings us together in the first place!
favorite disney park: EPCOT
favorite disney ride: Test Track
favorite disney show: Was the Adventurer's Club, but now I guess it's Festival of the Lion King
favorite disney resort: Old Key West or Beach Club
favorite disney TS: Beaches & Cream... but I swear it's not for the ice cream  
favorite disney CS: Starlight Ray's Cafe
favorite disney movies: The Incredibles, Mary Poppins and Snow White

Well, I've been going up and down with my weight over the past 3 years, pretty significantly.  Currently I'm 190, but 11 months ago I was 145, and I would like to see that number again soon.  I have a couple of health issues I'm dealing with which contribute to this, but I haven't been doing much to help the situation either.  Support and accountability like you all give here might just be the kick in the rear I need.
I plan to continue on Weight Watchers (which I started a couple of months ago but haven't been consistent) and I have a new Jillian Michaels DVD that I want to put to good use (yep, I'm another fan of the Biggest Loser) since working out at home suits me best with my wacky schedule.
Thanks, and I look forward to getting to know you all!!


----------



## dwheatl

Welcome to the Peeps, Peep! 

I love chocolate covered pretzels, too. I almost cried once at DL when all they had were the white chocolate ones. (I think white chocolate is an abomination. Not that I won't eat it if there's no real chocolate around).


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Pakey said:


> Hi all.  I committed the peepicide of all peepicides today.  No self respecting peep would even admit this but I learned that a 50 year old breast cancer surviving accountant can eat 100 mini tootsie rolls in one sitting.  Yup, I did it.  It's very busy at work.  My staff and I are working like crazy.  I go all day, 12 hours, without moving from my desk.  When I got up to leave at the end of the day, I realized all I had eaten were tootsie rolls all day and I pulled my waste can out from under my desk and it was full of wrappers.  I was so embarrassed that i grabbed handfuls of those wrappers and put them in my desk drawer because I didn't want the janitors to see it.
> 
> Some people hide alcohol bottles, I'm hiding tootsie wrappers.
> 
> I can't even believe I confessed this to all of you.  Oh the shame, the shame.



Been there Pakey, been there! My peepicide of choice was Mini Creme Eggs - I ate two full bags in one sitting, and I hid all the wrappers from DH and told him I didn't buy any!  



mommaU4 said:


> How is that? I just bought some over the weekend hoping it would work to satisfy my chocolate cravings. I haven't tried it yet though.



It was surprisingly good! I made it with a little milk and hot water, very nice it was too, it took off the cravings!



luvmyboys said:


> Hi everyone!  Wendy invited me over here, because frankly, I can't do this by myself.  I've lost 46 lbs in the past 4 yrs, but have 25 more to go and have HIT THE WALL. Stuck at 170.  I'm currently on NutriSystem, but would totally be lying if I said I've been sticking to it.   It's safe to say I've eaten my weight in Snickers this past 2 weeks.
> 
> I need accountability.  And possibly a lobotomy.  Do they do taste-bud-ectomies?  'Cause that would help tremendously as well!





2girlsmom said:


> Hi, everyone! Wendy also invited me over, though I told her I would likely lurk until after the holidays, I saw enough folks I know already to jump in (Hi, PD! Hi, Danielle!) and then I saw my brand new bff Shannon joining, so I'll hop in the fun too! Having read back, here is my info:
> Name: Kristi
> kids: 2, Meagan is 10, Catie is 8.
> Favorite junk food- chocolate and most everything fried
> Favorite healthy food- yogurt, fresh fruit, celery
> Favorite park- MK or Epcot
> Favorite TS- Narcosee's looks fab, we went to all "kid" buffets, of which my favorite was Donald's Safari breakfast @ AK
> Favorite CS- Earl of Sandwich
> Favorite resort- toss up between GF, WK, and BC ( I "toured" almost all the resorts while we were there)
> Favorite ride- RnR (I know, PD, you HATE that one)
> 
> Umm, I need to lose a bunch, I would like to get under 200 as my goal to start, I am @ 235 now, would really like to get to 160 or so too, though I haven't seen THAT weight since high school.  I really don't know how much I will be doing between now and Christmas, I am in the musical at our church so have rehearsals straight after work on Tuesday, Wednesday, and then also more on Saturday and Sunday, so I am sorry to say that I should have "frequent eater" miles at McD's. Also, I am ADDICTED to Chai Latte, which is PROBABLY horrid for me, but they are SO GOOD and such an energy boost which is needed with all the running to and from practices.
> If we have a to Valentine's Day mini goal, I will go for 10 pounds by then. I also am gonna have to get a scale! For right now, though, I am reducing my dependence on Dt Pepsi, and trying to force myself to drink several glasses of water a day.





LittleBoPeep said:


> Hi all... saw this group being talked about on another thread, and was hoping I could join your group if that's ok.  Got this survey from a page or so back, so here goes...
> 
> name: Jen
> how long have you been a peep? just starting, if you'll let me...
> what you "do": Sports Broadcasting
> kids? 2... DS (14) and DD (7)
> favorite junk food: Flipz (chocolate covered pretzels)
> favorite healthy food: peas and carrots
> tip you'd like to share with everyone: sorry, don't have one handy...
> 
> and of course we have to talk about what brings us together in the first place!
> favorite disney park: EPCOT
> favorite disney ride: Test Track
> favorite disney show: Was the Adventurer's Club, but now I guess it's Festival of the Lion King
> favorite disney resort: Old Key West or Beach Club
> favorite disney TS: Beaches & Cream... but I swear it's not for the ice cream
> favorite disney CS: Starlight Ray's Cafe
> favorite disney movies: The Incredibles, Mary Poppins and Snow White
> 
> Well, I've been going up and down with my weight over the past 3 years, pretty significantly.  Currently I'm 190, but 11 months ago I was 145, and I would like to see that number again soon.  I have a couple of health issues I'm dealing with which contribute to this, but I haven't been doing much to help the situation either.  Support and accountability like you all give here might just be the kick in the rear I need.
> I plan to continue on Weight Watchers (which I started a couple of months ago but haven't been consistent) and I have a new Jillian Michaels DVD that I want to put to good use (yep, I'm another fan of the Biggest Loser) since working out at home suits me best with my wacky schedule.
> Thanks, and I look forward to getting to know you all!!



 to all the new Peeps!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

HI PEEPS!

Some of you know me, I am Erika from the "other thread" (the Body Board) and we had our friendly challenge earlier in the year.

Anyway, I was just skimming through your thread as I do from time to time and noticed that a lot of you are new and/or struggling and felt compelled to post.  Please don't hate yourself for making choices that are maybe not the best.  No one is perfect and no one can be "on" all the time.

Some tips that have worked for me over the last few months here on WISH--

--Join the exercise challenge.  I find that I really like seeing my number go up with each workout.

--Post your food right here on the thread.  We are having a mini-challenge on our thread right now and we all have to post our food and exercise daily.  Let me tell you, that keeps you HONEST!  There have been times when I have wanted to eat something bad and then I was like, "but there is NO way I am going to post that!"  So I just don't eat it.

--Join one of the WISH racing teams.  This was a huge help for me.  I joined a team here on Wish and I went from completely zero exercise in my life to finishing my first half marathon in Sept.  And I am now training for the Disney marathon in January.  It is just another source of support, encouragement, and information.  My teammates are SO wonderful and patient...when I was new I had so many questions about running and training, etc.

--Keep posting here!  The good, the bad, the downright scary.  Let it all out.  Most of us likely eat for emotional reasons (Hi, I'm Erika and I am stress eater....).  So if you can get some of that crap out and talk about it with others, then you don't have to eat your way out of it--which will, of course, only make you feel worse and not better.


You CAN do this.  Yes YOU.  Really.


----------



## pixie dust 112

Welcome LittleBoPeep!  With your screen name it is madatory that you join the peeps!


----------



## missnarwhale

I'm feeling much better today. I even feel like I could go out and run some errands. I'm not sure if that is allowed though, as my school gave me a list of dos and don'ts in order to keep the virus contained! I feel like I'm in a movie, and should be working in my homemade lab to find a cure. 

Anyway. I did pretty awful yesterday. I was just trying to keep anything down. Sorry if that's tmi! I know I don't post very often, but I always use the advice that I see here. I really don't exercise. I guess no really is needed in that sentence. I don't exercise. I'm so busy, that when I have a moment, I just rest, or sleep! How do you guys get up and out there when you are tired!?

Anyway, I'm always inspired by everyone's self-motivation. I'm going to pull out my chub book today and start writing everything down! My chub book is a little notebook I bought when I first started weight watchers. I went to Family Fare to buy one small enough to fit in my purse. So I picked one out and went home. When my boyfriend got home I showed him my notebook and the first thing he said was, "You picked out a notebook for your diet called THE CHUB?" I had no idea that it was called that until he noticed it! But it says it right on the cover. So that's my chub. 

On other things, I really have been doing well on my new rules! I've only had 1 beer since then! The only time I ate after 9:30 was yesterday when I was sick! 

Does anyone have any good movie recommendations? I'm so bored being sick! Hope everyone is well and happy!


----------



## MA pigletfan

WELCOME to all the new Peeps...so exciting to meet all of you!! 

Ok so i am a horrible no good very bad peeper! I still have not worked out..last night i cooked ( a healthy dinner mind you !) and then i was so beat after eating i decided to put an update in my TR instead of working out...silly decision..BUT i did not snack so that was good.
I have a ton of errands to run tonight and things to prep/clean ( i am having the ladies from my bridal party over tommorow ...so i am hoping i can still get a little work out in..maybe hit the gym and walk the treadmill for a while..just SOMETHING!
WI day might be uneventful or even a + for me this week..but at least i will knwo why!

have a great day everyone!!


----------



## HockeyKat

Hi E!  

I agree with everything she posted.


This journey is SO hard.  And I am the queen of self-sabatoging.   Mine is usually salty junk food, like, say, a BAG of ripple chips.   Sweets I can take or leave.


Anyhow, I need to post more.  I am finally back on the wagon I think, but wobbly.


----------



## 2girlsmom

I'm right there with ya. I can be good all day at work and eat healthy for dinner too (mostly), but the real danger time is in the evenings when I finally get home and have an hour or two before bed to surf online or read or watch tv, then I get a SNACK ATTACK and start hunting for food. I admit, I was bad, last night I ate a package of Little Debbie snack cakes during it (just one pack, though, not the box, so I suppose that is good), and then had to talk myself out of eating ice cream too... which I DID manage. I really need to buy something like lowfat fudge bars or something like that, so I can get my snack in without it being horrible. Also, gotta remember to pick up BAKED tortilla chips, so when I am wanting a "salty" snack, I can eat a handful of chips with salsa and not have it be terrible either.


----------



## DisneyObsession

LMO429 said:


> Anyone watch the Biggest Loser?!
> 
> So glad that Beeeee....ootch Vicki got what she deserved and her husband got the BIG BOOT OFF!!!! Can't wait till she gets kick off the show and gains all her weight back
> 
> ohhhh was that mean????....trust me she deserves it



OMG! I thought I was the only one who thought that!!!!  Even though she got what she deserved, I feel sorry for the girl who voted him off. Vicky isn"t going to take that lying down!


----------



## LMO429

DisneyObsession said:


> OMG! I thought I was the only one who thought that!!!!  Even though she got what she deserved, I feel sorry for the girl who voted him off. Vicky isn"t going to take that lying down!




I'm sure she is going to give amy c hell! but its makes for interesting tv..that is for sure!


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> I'm sure she is going to give amy c hell! but its makes for interesting tv..that is for sure!



i meant to tell you earlier that i WHOLEHEARTEDLY agree with your assessment for Vicki..she has a MEAN spirit that one!!


----------



## missnarwhale

I actually caught biggest loser this week!

I fear for Amy C!! Vicky and Heba are going to be so awful to her! 

I'm afraid to watch!


----------



## UtahMama

LMO429 said:


> Anyone watch the Biggest Loser?!
> 
> So glad that Beeeee....ootch Vicki got what she deserved and her husband got the BIG BOOT OFF!!!! Can't wait till she gets kick off the show and gains all her weight back
> 
> ohhhh was that mean????....trust me she deserves it



I HATE, hate, haaaaate that VICKIE! She and her friend "Hepba" are stuck in High School *b!tchie* mode. Phil did not deserve that treatment at all! I totally loved Phil and his wife. How totally cute and sweet they are! 

Hopefully karma will kick the mean-kids in the bummocks!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

Pakey said:


> Hi all.  I committed the peepicide of all peepicides today.  No self respecting peep would even admit this but I learned that a 50 year old breast cancer surviving accountant can eat 100 mini tootsie rolls in one sitting.  Yup, I did it.  It's very busy at work.  My staff and I are working like crazy.  I go all day, 12 hours, without moving from my desk.  When I got up to leave at the end of the day, I realized all I had eaten were tootsie rolls all day and I pulled my waste can out from under my desk and it was full of wrappers.  I was so embarrassed that i grabbed handfuls of those wrappers and put them in my desk drawer because I didn't want the janitors to see it.
> 
> Some people hide alcohol bottles, I'm hiding tootsie wrappers.
> 
> I can't even believe I confessed this to all of you.  Oh the shame, the shame.


OKAY...drop and give us 20!!! 
JUST KIDDING!!! I want to be Jillian when I grow up. Or at least have her abs!

I laughed to myself about you caring about the janitors seeing the damage!   Love ya Faith!!!!



dwheatl said:


> Faith -
> I've been there. I've spread candy wrappers to different cans around the school, and stuffed some in my pocket so they wouldn't be obvious. I've also told myself it's a relatively harmless vice, since it doesn't hurt others. Then I go see my mom and realize the harm overeating can do. Oh well, at least we can always work off the extra cals, right?



Cheating takes on a whole new world when we see how long it takes to burn off those stinkin' calories on the tread mill. I'm amazed!!!


----------



## UtahMama

pixie dust 112 said:


> Hey, look at the bright side...at least they were mini tootsie rolls!  Imagine the damage if they were larger!
> 
> How is mom?
> 
> Just the opposite for me.  I love both brands of coffee, but Dunkin Donuts makes me feel like I'm having a heart attack
> 
> 
> You better find some charities that are holding bake sales and offer to donate!
> 
> As for me, after doing great the last 2 weeks, AUnt Flo has come to visit and I am truly makingher feel welcome with the naughty snacks! I think she will be leaving very soonish, so hopefully I can do some damage control today and tomorrow and Friday won't be a total catastrophy.  On a good note, I went to The Cheesecake Factory yesterday for lunch and had soup and salad!  No dessert!  Who knew I had it in me?



AUNT FLOOOOO! I _love_ her and don't miss her ONE BIT! 

I can not believe you went to the Cheesecake factory and had salad! I am submitting your name for sainthood!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

luvmyboys said:


> Hi everyone!  Wendy invited me over here, because frankly, I can't do this by myself.  I've lost 46 lbs in the past 4 yrs, but have 25 more to go and have HIT THE WALL. Stuck at 170.  I'm currently on NutriSystem, but would totally be lying if I said I've been sticking to it.   It's safe to say I've eaten my weight in Snickers this past 2 weeks.
> 
> I need accountability.  And possibly a lobotomy.  Do they do taste-bud-ectomies?  'Cause that would help tremendously as well!


Yay! Hi sweetness! Glad you FINALLY came!  



2girlsmom said:


> Hi, everyone! Wendy also invited me over, though I told her I would likely lurk until after the holidays, I saw enough folks I know already to jump in (Hi, PD! Hi, Danielle!) and then I saw my brand new bff Shannon joining, so I'll hop in the fun too! Having read back, here is my info:
> Name: Kristi
> kids: 2, Meagan is 10, Catie is 8.
> Favorite junk food- chocolate and most everything fried
> Favorite healthy food- yogurt, fresh fruit, celery
> Favorite park- MK or Epcot
> Favorite TS- Narcosee's looks fab, we went to all "kid" buffets, of which my favorite was Donald's Safari breakfast @ AK
> Favorite CS- Earl of Sandwich
> Favorite resort- toss up between GF, WK, and BC ( I "toured" almost all the resorts while we were there)
> Favorite ride- RnR (I know, PD, you HATE that one)
> 
> Umm, I need to lose a bunch, I would like to get under 200 as my goal to start, I am @ 235 now, would really like to get to 160 or so too, though I haven't seen THAT weight since high school.  I really don't know how much I will be doing between now and Christmas, I am in the musical at our church so have rehearsals straight after work on Tuesday, Wednesday, and then also more on Saturday and Sunday, so I am sorry to say that I should have "frequent eater" miles at McD's. Also, I am ADDICTED to Chai Latte, which is PROBABLY horrid for me, but they are SO GOOD and such an energy boost which is needed with all the running to and from practices.
> If we have a to Valentine's Day mini goal, I will go for 10 pounds by then. I also am gonna have to get a scale! For right now, though, I am reducing my dependence on Dt Pepsi, and trying to force myself to drink several glasses of water a day.


Welcome Kristi, dah-ling! 

Course you and Shannon picked the WORST possible time of year to do this, but think of the less holiday damage you'll likely do.  

Join the goal/challenge if you want! It really does help, I think!

Let me know if you want to join the Facebook club too. It's SLOW right now but has potential to take off and be fun/helpful.

I'm honestly thrilled to see you both! 

Kristi- I don't know if you knew this or not, or if it'll even help you at all, but, back this last April I weaned myself off the hooch (Diet Pepsi) and dropped 19 and 1/2 pounds in ONE month!!!! I drank water, green tea, and Crystal Lite. The green tea had enough caffeine in it to help with the headaches. I _did_ drink a can or 2 of hooch in the mornings (at first) to stop the killer headaches. 



Again, warm welcomes to you both and sorry I'm so late to say that! Love you both!!!


----------



## 2girlsmom

UtahMama said:


> AUNT FLOOOOO! I _love_ her and don't miss her ONE BIT!
> 
> I can not believe you went to the Cheesecake factory and had salad! I am submitting your name for sainthood!!!!


Yes, I personally thought that was pretty amazing.. and NO DESSERT too... that is HUGE!   Way to go, PD!

So far I am being pretty good today, had 20oz water and a chex bar for breakfast (only 140 calories, and they are CHOCOLATE), then had a bottle of Dt Pepsi and a Healthy Choice steamer meal for lunch (310 calories, but 30 grams of protein). Have you tried the Asian ones? I remember reading someone talking about chinese, this is my version. Today's was 5 spice beef, which was good, almost as good as the spice sweet orange chicken and the general tso's chicken. (the orange is better than the general's, I think).  They are fairly high in sodium, but not bad for a meal, caloric intake or fats-wise.  SO FAR that is all I have had, I am REALLY trying to be good, and I brought some Stride gum to chew, since that seems to help me avoid the candy bowls and that.


----------



## pixie dust 112

2girlsmom said:


> Yes, I personally thought that was pretty amazing.. and NO DESSERT too... that is HUGE!   Way to go, PD!
> 
> So far I am being pretty good today, had 20oz water and a chex bar for breakfast (only 140 calories, and they are CHOCOLATE), then had a bottle of Dt Pepsi and a Healthy Choice steamer meal for lunch (310 calories, but 30 grams of protein). Have you tried the Asian ones? I remember reading someone talking about chinese, this is my version. Today's was 5 spice beef, which was good, almost as good as the spice sweet orange chicken and the general tso's chicken. (the orange is better than the general's, I think).  They are fairly high in sodium, but not bad for a meal, caloric intake or fats-wise.  SO FAR that is all I have had, I am REALLY trying to be good, and I brought some Stride gum to chew, since that seems to help me avoid the candy bowls and that.



I love those healthy choice meals.  I think I better stock up on them this weekend!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

3DisneyKids said:


> HI PEEPS!
> 
> Some of you know me, I am Erika from the "other thread" (the Body Board) and we had our friendly challenge earlier in the year.
> 
> Anyway, I was just skimming through your thread as I do from time to time and noticed that a lot of you are new and/or struggling and felt compelled to post.  Please don't hate yourself for making choices that are maybe not the best.  No one is perfect and no one can be "on" all the time.
> 
> Some tips that have worked for me over the last few months here on WISH--
> 
> --Join the exercise challenge.  I find that I really like seeing my number go up with each workout.
> 
> --Post your food right here on the thread.  We are having a mini-challenge on our thread right now and we all have to post our food and exercise daily.  Let me tell you, that keeps you HONEST!  There have been times when I have wanted to eat something bad and then I was like, "but there is NO way I am going to post that!"  So I just don't eat it.
> 
> --Join one of the WISH racing teams.  This was a huge help for me.  I joined a team here on Wish and I went from completely zero exercise in my life to finishing my first half marathon in Sept.  And I am now training for the Disney marathon in January.  It is just another source of support, encouragement, and information.  My teammates are SO wonderful and patient...when I was new I had so many questions about running and training, etc.
> 
> --Keep posting here!  The good, the bad, the downright scary.  Let it all out.  Most of us likely eat for emotional reasons (Hi, I'm Erika and I am stress eater....).  So if you can get some of that crap out and talk about it with others, then you don't have to eat your way out of it--which will, of course, only make you feel worse and not better.
> 
> 
> You CAN do this.  Yes YOU.  Really.



What lovely words of inspiration  

I didn't know there was another thread! All your tips are really good! I especially like the idea of an exercise challenge, I generally keep up with my exercise even when my diet goes to the pooper . . . it would make me feel I was achieving something at least!

Another bad baking day . . . Have decided to start afresh next week - this week is so a write off!!!!!!!! Sometimes you gotta just stop stressing and accept your body needs banana bread!!!!!!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

2girlsmom said:


> I'm right there with ya. I can be good all day at work and eat healthy for dinner too (mostly), but the real danger time is in the evenings when I finally get home and have an hour or two before bed to surf online or read or watch tv, then I get a SNACK ATTACK and start hunting for food. I.



SNAP!! At work I take real pride in never touching the biscuit tin, and just eating all the healthy food I take in with me. But I get home from work at 4.30, and we don't eat (usually healthy) dinner until about 7.30 (by the time I've exercised and walked the dogs) and those three hours are my real danger.  I always have some fruit when I get home, but if I'm going to "break" it will be then - I just don't know what to do to get over it. We could have dinner earlier, but then I would just be hungry later on. Its very hard.


----------



## 2girlsmom

UtahMama said:


> Yay! Hi sweetness! Glad you FINALLY came!
> 
> 
> Welcome Kristi, dah-ling!
> 
> Course you and Shannon picked the WORST possible time of year to do this, but think of the less holiday damage you'll likely do
> 
> Join the goal/challenge if you want! It really does help, I think!
> 
> Let me know if you want to join the facebook club too. It's SLOW right now but has potential to take off and be fun/helpful.
> 
> I'm honestly thrilled to see you both!
> 
> Kristi- I don't know if you knew this or not, or if it'll even help you at all, but, back this last April I weened myself off the hooch (diet pepsi) and dropped 19 and 1/2 pounds in ONE month!!!! I drank water, green tea, and Crystal Lite. The green tea had enough caffeine in it to help with the headaches. I _did_ drink a can or 2 of hooch in the mornings (at first) to stop the killer headaches.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, warm welcomes to you both and sorry I'm so late to say that! Love you both!!!


Thanks, Wendy. It does help. I actually did completely quit all caffeine cold turkey over July 4 weekend 2 years ago and stayed off it for 6 months or so, but ya know, every so often I just really wanted it, so then I took it back.  I am limiting myself to one bottle per day, no more, and more importantly for me, making myself not just nurse that one bottle into being all my liquids of the day and drinking water 2-3 20 oz glasses per day for now. I generally don't drink anywhere NEAR enough liquids anyway, I was drinking maybe 1 1/2 bottles of dt pepsi, and maybe a mug of tea, and that was ALL for the day. So I am thinking that actually getting used to being hydrated will be a big change all by itself.


----------



## 2girlsmom

pixie dust 112 said:


> I love those healthy choice meals. I think I better stock up on them this weekend!


I get them at our little store, cause Healthy Choice is a ConAgra product (so I can't eat Weight Watchers, etc here, ONLY Healthy Choice, Budget, or Marie Callendars for frozen dinners.).  PD, they have new ones just coming out that are shelf stable instead of frozen, I have had the ziti with meat sauce and the southwestern chicken and rice, both were very good.


----------



## 2girlsmom

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> SNAP!! At work I take real pride in never touching the biscuit tin, and just eating all the healthy food I take in with me. But I get home from work at 4.30, and we don't eat (usually healthy) dinner until about 7.30 (by the time I've exercised and walked the dogs) and those three hours are my real danger. I always have some fruit when I get home, but if I'm going to "break" it will be then - I just don't know what to do to get over it. We could have dinner earlier, but then I would just be hungry later on. Its very hard.


It IS hard, you're just a little hungry, and also you just WANT to eat a little something, unfortunately usually NOT a little good for you something, at least in my case.


----------



## UtahMama

LittleBoPeep said:


> Hi all... saw this group being talked about on another thread, and was hoping I could join your group if that's ok.  Got this survey from a page or so back, so here goes...
> 
> name: Jen
> how long have you been a peep? just starting, if you'll let me...
> what you "do": Sports Broadcasting
> kids? 2... DS (14) and DD (7)
> favorite junk food: Flipz (chocolate covered pretzels)
> favorite healthy food: peas and carrots
> tip you'd like to share with everyone: sorry, don't have one handy...
> 
> and of course we have to talk about what brings us together in the first place!
> favorite disney park: EPCOT
> favorite disney ride: Test Track
> favorite disney show: Was the Adventurer's Club, but now I guess it's Festival of the Lion King
> favorite disney resort: Old Key West or Beach Club
> favorite disney TS: Beaches & Cream... but I swear it's not for the ice cream
> favorite disney CS: Starlight Ray's Cafe
> favorite disney movies: The Incredibles, Mary Poppins and Snow White
> 
> Well, I've been going up and down with my weight over the past 3 years, pretty significantly.  Currently I'm 190, but 11 months ago I was 145, and I would like to see that number again soon.  I have a couple of health issues I'm dealing with which contribute to this, but I haven't been doing much to help the situation either.  Support and accountability like you all give here might just be the kick in the rear I need.
> I plan to continue on Weight Watchers (which I started a couple of months ago but haven't been consistent) and I have a new Jillian Michaels DVD that I want to put to good use (yep, I'm another fan of the Biggest Loser) since working out at home suits me best with my wacky schedule.
> Thanks, and I look forward to getting to know you all!!



An official PEEP! 
OF COURSE we'll let you! 

Did you say you are in Sports Broadcasting??? As in _sports_? You'll have to teach me all about sports  as I am about as inept as you can get in that category. I seriously ONLY watch for the male butts and the commercials. 

I love Biggest Loser too! Yayyy!

WELCOME!!!!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

2girlsmom said:


> I get them at our little store, cause Healthy Choice is a ConAgra product (so I can't eat Weight Watchers, etc here, ONLY Healthy Choice, Budget, or Marie Callendars for frozen dinners.).  PD, they have new ones just coming out that are shelf stable instead of frozen, I have had the ziti with meat sauce and the southwestern chicken and rice, both were very good.



Wow that  is great, because I would really like to bring them to work with me, but I don't have a freezer at work, just a fridge!


----------



## UtahMama

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> SNAP!! At work I take real pride in never touching the *biscuit tin*, and just eating all the healthy food I take in with me. But I get home from work at 4.30, and we don't eat (usually healthy) dinner until about 7.30 (by the time I've exercised and walked the dogs) and those three hours are my real danger.  I always have some fruit when I get home, but if I'm going to "break" it will be then - I just don't know what to do to get over it. We could have dinner earlier, but then I would just be hungry later on. Its very hard.



I LOVE when you say stuff like this! I have NO idea what a biscuit tin is.  

I do GREAT alllllll day, but at night after everyone is asleep, and not a creature is stirring, I want TOAST!   LORD! Toast is the devil! So I've started going to bed with an AMBIEN   at the same time as my family so I sleep through the hunger. It's working WELL. LOL!

YUM, I love fruit! 

I tend to have such boring meal choices day in and day out. I need to shake things up a bit. Cod instead of halibut? Red grapes instead of blueberries? GAH! Water instead of hooch!!!!!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

UtahMama said:


> I LOVE when you say stuff like this! I have NO idea what a biscuit tin is.
> 
> I do GREAT alllllll day, but at night after everyone is asleep, and not a creature is stirring, I want TOAST!   LORD! Toast is the devil! So I've started going to bed with an AMBIEN   at the same time as my family so I sleep through the hunger. It's working WELL. LOL!
> 
> !



 It is so funny the words that haven't crossed the Atlantic!!!!!! I believe you would call it a cookie jar!!! A big tin of cookies (biscuits) in the office that everyone attacks at 11am and 3pm daily with a large mug of tea!!!!! Apart from me - I am a smug dieter at work, and a secret scoffer at home!!!!!!!!!!

Toast . . . ohh . . . now we're talking . . .

What's a "pimto" if we're talking language?! Sandra Bullock says in "Speed" that driving the bus is like driving a really big pimto . . . I've always wondered!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

3DisneyKids said:


> HI PEEPS!
> 
> Some of you know me, I am Erika from the "other thread" (the Body Board) and we had our friendly challenge earlier in the year.
> 
> Anyway, I was just skimming through your thread as I do from time to time and noticed that a lot of you are new and/or struggling and felt compelled to post.  Please don't hate yourself for making choices that are maybe not the best.  No one is perfect and no one can be "on" all the time.
> 
> Some tips that have worked for me over the last few months here on WISH--
> 
> --Join the exercise challenge.  I find that I really like seeing my number go up with each workout.
> 
> --Post your food right here on the thread.  We are having a mini-challenge on our thread right now and we all have to post our food and exercise daily.  Let me tell you, that keeps you HONEST!  There have been times when I have wanted to eat something bad and then I was like, "but there is NO way I am going to post that!"  So I just don't eat it.
> 
> --Join one of the WISH racing teams.  This was a huge help for me.  I joined a team here on Wish and I went from completely zero exercise in my life to finishing my first half marathon in Sept.  And I am now training for the Disney marathon in January.  It is just another source of support, encouragement, and information.  My teammates are SO wonderful and patient...when I was new I had so many questions about running and training, etc.
> 
> --Keep posting here!  The good, the bad, the downright scary.  Let it all out.  Most of us likely eat for emotional reasons (Hi, I'm Erika and I am stress eater....).  So if you can get some of that crap out and talk about it with others, then you don't have to eat your way out of it--which will, of course, only make you feel worse and not better.
> 
> 
> You CAN do this.  Yes YOU.  Really.



Yikes, I almost missed this!

HI!!!!

Great tips, you! Thanks!

We used to post every day's worth of food so maybe we can start that again?

I remember being surprised at how many "tastes" I had throughout the day.  

Good for you on the running!!!! I'm NATURALLY starting to do that too! Like, the tread mill keeps getting faster and faster till I'm actually RUNNING! 

ME!!!!!!! I never in a million years thought I'd run! But it's just happened naturally for me. It's not like I just woke up one morning and decided to run. 

Give the boarders our best!!!


----------



## 2girlsmom

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> It is so funny the words that haven't crossed the Atlantic!!!!!! I believe you would call it a cookie jar!!! A big tin of cookies (biscuits) in the office that everyone attacks at 11am and 3pm daily with a large mug of tea!!!!! Apart from me - I am a smug dieter at work, and a secret scoffer at home!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Toast . . . ohh . . . now we're talking . . .
> 
> What's a "pimto" if we're talking language?! Sandra Bullock says in "Speed" that driving the bus is like driving a really big pimto . . . I've always wondered!!!!


  Its a Pinto, it was a little clunker of a car that was around in the 70's, they had LOUSY handling and no power to speak of.


----------



## UtahMama

2girlsmom said:


> Its a Pinto, it was a little clunker of a car that was around in the 70's, they had LOUSY handling and no power to speak of.



And had gas tank bombs in the event of a crash. BOOOM!

Get this: I saw a fully restored mint condition Mercury Bobcat, which is the same as the Ford Pinto, at a car show recently! With all the sweet Mustangs and Corvettes and Novas...a _Bobcat_ with wood walls and plaid seats! Whooot!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

2girlsmom said:


> Its a Pinto, it was a little clunker of a car that was around in the 70's, they had LOUSY handling and no power to speak of.



Oh!! I don't know why, I always imagined it was an army tank!!!!!!!!! Need to watch the film again now and appreciate it. Mmmm Keanu . . . that should take my mind off snacking!! That man is fine.


----------



## pixie dust 112

UtahMama said:


> An official PEEP!
> OF COURSE we'll let you!
> 
> Did you say you are in Sports Broadcasting??? As in _sports_? You'll have to teach me all about sports  as I am about as inept as you can get in that category. I seriously ONLY watch for the male butts and the commercials.
> 
> I love Biggest Loser too! Yayyy!
> 
> WELCOME!!!!!



Here ya go!  A little gift for you Wendy.  "Tight Ends" at a West Point (Army) football game this fall!


----------



## UtahMama

pixie dust 112 said:


> Here ya go!  A little gift for you Wendy.  "Tight Ends" at a West Point (Army) football game this fall!


I LOVE tight ends! Thanks for that buffet o-bummocks!   

So, raise your hand if you want to hear my day's account of the food I actually ate today.  

Breakfast: oatmeal recipe called Pumpkin Pie Spice oatmeal. It adds a 1/2 C of pumpkin puree and cinnamon and pumpkin pie spice and I added some raisins. It was filling and good. I think the pumpkin would be a sneak in veggie!

snack- 100 Yoplait lite yogurt Blueberry flavored to which I added about 9 more fresh blueberries. Yup, a good little snack

lunch- an apple and some chicken noodle soup. Lots and lots of veggies!

snack- a 60 cal pudding pack. Tasty, but I could have eaten 3.

dinner- one slice of WASA bread with a thin smear of peanut butter. I made a noodle dish for my family with egg noodles, tomatoes and ground lean beef that is topped with parmesan cheese. Smelled delicious, but I didn't even taste it. I guess they loved it since it's gone!


For the last chance workout- I hunkered down and did lower body including abs and back. I pushed myself hard!!! Cardio was on the tread mill and wrestling with kids. 

After the gym I drank some Muscle Milk that tasted like chocolate snot  Best just to suck that stuff DOWN the hatch! It's great for recovering muscles -- so far I believe that claim.

At 9:15, I took an Ambien from my prescription so I won't be temped to snack late at night like I usually do, and since I'm fairly certain I am about to pass out from my sleep aid, I should sign out now.


----------



## dwheatl

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> SNAP!! At work I take real pride in never touching the biscuit tin, and just eating all the healthy food I take in with me. But I get home from work at 4.30, and we don't eat (usually healthy) dinner until about 7.30 (by the time I've exercised and walked the dogs) and those three hours are my real danger.  I always have some fruit when I get home, but if I'm going to "break" it will be then - I just don't know what to do to get over it. We could have dinner earlier, but then I would just be hungry later on. Its very hard.


 Those are my rough hours too. My students leave around 3:00, and then I usually have 2-3 hours of work to do, then I go see my mom. During those hours, I just want to snack! I think part of it is wanting a break, so sometimes I'll just take a little walk and pester my neighbors. It helps, unless they are snacking.



2girlsmom said:


> I get them at our little store, cause Healthy Choice is a ConAgra product (so I can't eat Weight Watchers, etc here, ONLY Healthy Choice, Budget, or Marie Callendars for frozen dinners.).  PD, they have new ones just coming out that are shelf stable instead of frozen, I have had the ziti with meat sauce and the southwestern chicken and rice, both were very good.


 Speaking of shelf-stable, that's how the Nutrisystem food is. Except I opened a box today, and the flatbread pizza wasn't sealed, so it had a horrible black mold growing all over it. I called and they're shipping me a replacement. I'm just glad it wasn't a time where I had taken the food to work or to my mom's. I would have been stuck.


----------



## LMO429

Ugh! I gained 3 pounds!  I guess that is what being sick for over a week and aunt flo will do to you! Better numbers for next week that is for sure!


----------



## UtahMama

LMO429 said:


> Ugh! I gained 3 pounds!  I guess that is what being sick for over a week and aunt flo will do to you! Better numbers for next week that is for sure!



 Don't you hate that????! 
Soooo sorry!  Stupid Aunt Flo! Water weight comes off fast, so next week is your week!!!


----------



## UtahMama

*-1 *for me!!! 

This has been the trend all through October and November for me.  Which I don't mind...as long as the numbers get prettier each week.  

I was reading some recipes in OXYGEN magazine on healthy alternatives to classic Thanksgiving dishes and am twisted enough to make them in addition to the FAT-laden versions just to see my (very fat) family's reactions!!!


----------



## Sparkie

Welcome new Peeps!!

DD is doing good.  She has gained 12 whole pounds and is now 27 weeks.  She went to do her glucose test about 2 weeks ago.  Failed the first one and then went back for a repeat test.  Failed again..... or at least they are calling it a fail.  Her fasting glucose was 77 which is great but 30 minutes after she drank the sugar solution ...... her "test" was in the toilet..... so tossing the test constitutes a fail     The doctor gave her the gestational diabetes info and as far as the diet she is already doing most of the recommendations anyway.... Still no boyfriend in the picture    I know that is bad that I should feel so happy about that part but he was such a loser she and the baby will be much better off.... Still no baby name.........she has tried out a few but it seems to change daily....

I havent done well with the diet effort the past few weeks..... and this week it got me....

*UP 2   *

Cant blame anybody but me...... I need to sign up for one of those tastebud-ectomies.... either that or just have my mouth wired shut for a while.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I'm -1
Woohoo!

Now my first parent vent time: I have 3 pairs of jeans and only one that fits perfectly, the other two are a little too big and fall down sometimes. Well I've been giving my mom the jeans that don't fit and I asked her when we were going shopping. (I mean, out of town for groceries, so I could stop buy a clothing store and get some jeans that fit. I have plenty of money to buy a couple pairs.) 
She said, "WELL! I don't know, probably after Christmas because I don't have any money!" And acted like she was so ticked off at me and gave me a rude voice for asking when we were going shopping. 

I never even ask her to buy them, I wanted to know when we were going grocery shopping so I could look for some more for myself. Sure Christmas is coming up, but I'd still buy them for myself, even if it wasn't Christmas.. Vent over. 


Oh and also to add, it seems like every week something new comes up at school that we have to pay for. Whether it's trips or projects, and it's getting crazy!


----------



## DisneyLaura

luvmyboys said:


> Hi everyone!  Wendy invited me over here, because frankly, I can't do this by myself.



Welcome aboard



2girlsmom said:


> Hi, everyone! Wendy also invited me over, though I told her I would likely lurk until after the holidays,



Welcome aboard



LittleBoPeep said:


> Hi all... saw this group being talked about on another thread, and was hoping I could join your group if that's ok.  Got this survey from a page or so back, so here goes...



Welcome aboard



3DisneyKids said:


> HI PEEPS!
> 
> Some of you know me, I am Erika from the "other thread" (the Body Board) and we had our friendly challenge earlier in the year.
> 
> Anyway, I was just skimming through your thread as I do from time to time and noticed that a lot of you are new and/or struggling and felt compelled to post.  Please don't hate yourself for making choices that are maybe not the best.  No one is perfect and no one can be "on" all the time.
> 
> Some tips that have worked for me over the last few months here on WISH--
> 
> --Join the exercise challenge.  I find that I really like seeing my number go up with each workout.
> 
> --Post your food right here on the thread.  We are having a mini-challenge on our thread right now and we all have to post our food and exercise daily.  Let me tell you, that keeps you HONEST!  There have been times when I have wanted to eat something bad and then I was like, "but there is NO way I am going to post that!"  So I just don't eat it.
> 
> --Join one of the WISH racing teams.  This was a huge help for me.  I joined a team here on Wish and I went from completely zero exercise in my life to finishing my first half marathon in Sept.  And I am now training for the Disney marathon in January.  It is just another source of support, encouragement, and information.  My teammates are SO wonderful and patient...when I was new I had so many questions about running and training, etc.
> 
> --Keep posting here!  The good, the bad, the downright scary.  Let it all out.  Most of us likely eat for emotional reasons (Hi, I'm Erika and I am stress eater....).  So if you can get some of that crap out and talk about it with others, then you don't have to eat your way out of it--which will, of course, only make you feel worse and not better.
> 
> 
> You CAN do this.  Yes YOU.  Really.



Thank you.  I would live some more info on the training for running.  I want to start running but don't know where to start.  You can pm me.  My goal is to run at WDW for the marathon.



missnarwhale said:


> I actually caught biggest loser this week!
> 
> I fear for Amy C!! Vicky and Heba are going to be so awful to her!
> 
> I'm afraid to watch!



Heba gets on my last nerve.  I was so not wanting her hubby to come back



pixie dust 112 said:


> Here ya go!  A little gift for you Wendy.  "Tight Ends" at a West Point (Army) football game this fall!



Oh I knew I loved watching football.


Well AF came this morning and guess what +3 lb Darn Aunt Flo and water gain.  I am off to the store for the third day in a row because I forgot some things for Aunt Flo, if you get what I mean.  If you don't, don't worry.  Oh and I need to get muffins for the football game tomorrow (last game  ) for DS9.


----------



## UtahMama

::Snow_White:: said:


> I'm -1
> Woohoo!
> 
> Now my first parent vent time: I have 3 pairs of jeans and only one that fits perfectly, the other two are a little too big and fall down sometimes. Well I've been giving my mom the jeans that don't fit and I asked her when we were going shopping. (I mean, out of town for groceries, so I could stop buy a clothing store and get some jeans that fit. I have plenty of money to buy a couple pairs.)
> She said, "WELL! I don't know, probably after Christmas because I don't have any money!" And acted like she was so ticked off at me and gave me a rude voice for asking when we were going shopping.
> 
> I never even ask her to buy them, I wanted to know when we were going grocery shopping so I could look for some more for myself. Sure Christmas is coming up, but I'd still buy them for myself, even if it wasn't Christmas.. Vent over.
> 
> 
> Oh and also to add, it seems like every week something new comes up at school that we have to pay for. Whether it's trips or projects, and it's getting crazy!



Good job on the weight loss!!!!  

UGH, on the mom-vent. I betcha she's just stressed about money and Christmas coming up and it's not "you".  She totally didn't understand what you were asking, I'm thinking. 

MY precious darling kids are asking for some fairly spendy toys for Christmas and I _may_ have snapped at them once or twice because we are soooo broke and stressed.


----------



## pixie dust 112

Guess we are all having Aunt Flo visit.  I am +2.2!!!!...and tres, tres unhappy about the situation!

P.S. My DH played tight end on the football team in HS.  I tell him that's why I married him!


----------



## DisneyObsession

2girlsmom said:


> Thanks, Wendy. It does help. I actually did completely quit all caffeine cold turkey over July 4 weekend 2 years ago and stayed off it for 6 months or so, but ya know, every so often I just really wanted it, so then I took it back.  I am limiting myself to one bottle per day, no more, and more importantly for me, making myself not just nurse that one bottle into being all my liquids of the day and drinking water 2-3 20 oz glasses per day for now. I generally don't drink anywhere NEAR enough liquids anyway, I was drinking maybe 1 1/2 bottles of dt pepsi, and maybe a mug of tea, and that was ALL for the day. So I am thinking that actually getting used to being hydrated will be a big change all by itself.



I haven't been ablt to drink "diet" anything for about a year!   I use to live on diet coke & flavored waters, but found out I was allergic to formaldehyde and aspartame turns into that when you digest it!  I break out in this weird rash on my face and shoulder....hence, no diet anything for me!




UtahMama said:


> We used to post every day's worth of food so maybe we can start that again?
> 
> I remember being surprised at how many "tastes" I had throughout the day.
> 
> Good for you on the running!!!! I'm NATURALLY starting to do that too! Like, the tread mill keeps getting faster and faster till I'm actually RUNNING!
> 
> ME!!!!!!! I never in a million years thought I'd run! But it's just happened naturally for me. It's not like I just woke up one morning and decided to run.
> 
> Give the boarders our best!!!




We should start posting our food again. I think it helps us realize what we ate and we can get ideas for other foods from everyone else! 

I am not a runner....I will speed walk, but not run. I guess I may change my mind as my treadmill gets faster...I have been able to go 3.8 and still walk. At what speed do you start running???


----------



## pixie dust 112

UtahMama said:


> Good job on the weight loss!!!!
> 
> UGH, on the mom-vent. I betcha she's just stressed about money and Christmas coming up and it's not "you".  She totally didn't understand what you were asking, I'm thinking.
> 
> MY precious darling kids are asking for some fairly spendy toys for Christmas and I _may_ have snapped at them once or twice because we are soooo broke and stressed.



snow white, I am totally with UtahMama on this!  Sometimes when Mom's are totally stressed, we don;t really hear what ou kids are saying.  I am definitely guilty of that.


----------



## DisneyObsession

Official WI for today:  -.5

I am sitting here eating 1/2 an acorn squash for breakfast! So yummy and I have gotten a veggie in! WOOHOO!!! That and mint tea and I'm ready to go!!!


----------



## MA pigletfan

UtahMama said:


> *-1 *for me!!!
> 
> This has been the trend all through October and November for me.  Which I don't mind...as long as the numbers get prettier each week.
> 
> I was reading some recipes in OXYGEN magazine on healthy alternatives to classic Thanksgiving dishes and am twisted enough to make them in addition to the FAT-laden versions just to see my (very fat) family's reactions!!!


NICE i like making altered dishes adn seeing if Greg notices..sneaky sneaky! 



DisneyObsession said:


> Official WI for today:  -.5
> 
> I am sitting here eating 1/2 an acorn squash for breakfast! So yummy and I have gotten a veggie in! WOOHOO!!! That and mint tea and I'm ready to go!!!


I love acorn squash! Thanks for reminding me..i need to pick some up this weekend!!

I am so upset to report that i am UP .8 [/COLOR] BUT i am proud to say i was going to "decide" it was on account of not  before WI...which it very well could be, and my muscles are sore from working out last night ( finally!)..and i was thinking of saying I was a samer..but nope, i am keeping it real. Next Friday..there will be a - next to my number!


----------



## HockeyKat

UM... recipes??  

I was -1 this AM but I am going to weigh in tomorrow as well... had a bit too much salt last night, not thinking, and had to get up way too early this AM to take kitty to the vet.

Keep kitty in your thoughts, she is having surgery right now.   I know that pets might not seem like much to some, but she is my baby and the sweetest, most docile kitty ever.  

It is gloomy, rainy, and depressing here.

Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

I managed to *stay the same *this week, which is actually ok since I was up 1.2 earlier this week.  So I guess I'm ok with that even though I'd obviously rather have had a loss.  But I sure am building quite a hurdle to reach my Christmas goal.

Have a great day everybody!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

pixie dust 112 said:


> Here ya go!  A little gift for you Wendy.  "Tight Ends" at a West Point (Army) football game this fall!



Oh, hello!!  I need to watch Football more with DH!  



HockeyKat said:


> Keep kitty in your thoughts, she is having surgery right now.   I know that pets might not seem like much to some, but she is my baby and the sweetest, most docile kitty ever.



 for Kitty

Im going to take my free pass on weigh in this week  
My throat still feels like ive swallowed razor blades and my head is constantly banging, so I haven't been able to do any exercise.

Hope everyones having a great day


----------



## dwheatl

Fly-by. Down 1. We'll talk later.


----------



## MA pigletfan

HockeyKat said:


> UM... recipes??
> 
> 
> 
> Keep kitty in your thoughts, she is having surgery right now.   I know that pets might not seem like much to some, but she is my baby and the sweetest, most docile kitty ever.
> 
> It is gloomy, rainy, and depressing here.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!!


Positive thoughts for kitty!!! I totally understand the importance of pets..i have 3 cats and a dog and they are for all intents and purposes our children. our baby kitties just got declawed and fixed so they are on the mend as well...they will be sending good vibes for your fur baby too!  



WI_DisneyFan said:


> But I sure am building quite a hurdle to reach my Christmas goal.
> 
> Have a great day everybody!


You and me both my friend...hurdles R us !
love the cartoon


----------



## missnarwhale

I had a dream last night that I was running running running running. So I'm out to give it a try.

That, and I'm up 1.5 this week! Boo! I'd blame the sickness, but I ate so poorly! 

Have a great day guys.


----------



## mommaU4

Happy Friday all!! 

I am down but only a teeny bit. Last Friday I was 214.4 and now I am 214 even so a loss of *-0.4*

Oh well. I was hoping for better. I made good choices this week, and was sure I'd be down a pound or two.   Who knows why some weeks we lose and some we don't! I sure don't know why. LOL 

Have a great week-end!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

UtahMama said:


> Good job on the weight loss!!!!
> 
> UGH, on the mom-vent. I betcha she's just stressed about money and Christmas coming up and it's not "you".  She totally didn't understand what you were asking, I'm thinking.
> 
> MY precious darling kids are asking for some fairly spendy toys for Christmas and I _may_ have snapped at them once or twice because we are soooo broke and stressed.



Thanks.

And, yeah I can understand that. I told her that I was gonna buy them and later she asked where I wanted go to shopping at. 

I think we're looking into getting a treadmill for our own Christmas present!


----------



## pixie dust 112

::Snow_White:: said:


> Thanks.
> 
> And, yeah I can understand that. I told her that I was gonna buy them and later she asked where I wanted go to shopping at.
> 
> I think we're looking into getting a treadmill for our own Christmas present!





Ohh a Treadmill!  Excellent!


----------



## dwheatl

HockeyKat said:


> UM... recipes??
> 
> I was -1 this AM but I am going to weigh in tomorrow as well... had a bit too much salt last night, not thinking, and had to get up way too early this AM to take kitty to the vet.
> 
> Keep kitty in your thoughts, she is having surgery right now.   I know that pets might not seem like much to some, but she is my baby and the sweetest, most docile kitty ever.



Hope your kitty is doing well. Ours is sitting on my lap right now. Makes me feel even more for yours.

I was feeling depressed this morning because the weight loss is slow and steady, and I wanted some big drops so I could cut loose for Thanksgiving. I told DH, and he was very sweet and encouraging. I talked to my sister, and I'm bringing sugar-free cranberry sauce, so there's one thing I can eat with relative abandon. Now I just have to not put it on biscuits.


----------



## mousehouselover

Don't put me on the naughty list this week. I'm -2 for the week. Yesterday it was -4 but I tried to commit peepacide by having a doughnut (It had apple filling so I was getting my fruit, I just had to eat the pastry part to get to it....... ) It was also my 9th anniverary so DH and I went to dinner. I knew I should've boxed up half (well, more like 3/4) of my meal before I started eating it. I had sushi as an appetizer so I really didn't need to have so much other food. I actually got DH to try sushi! He's always turned his nose up at it but I got shrimp tempura rolls since he likes batter fried shrimp and he actually ate and mostly enjoyed it.     



HockeyKat said:


> Keep kitty in your thoughts, she is having surgery right now.   I know that pets might not seem like much to some, but she is my baby and the sweetest, most docile kitty ever.
> 
> It is gloomy, rainy, and depressing here.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!!



 For kitty's surgery. I've been on both sides of the door (owner and vet assistant) It's harder on you than it is on them most of the time. I'm sure everything went well.  

Our weather was the same..... bleck......... and it's only Nov.



DisneyObsession said:


> We should start posting our food again. I think it helps us realize what we ate and we can get ideas for other foods from everyone else!
> 
> I am not a runner....I will speed walk, but not run. I guess I may change my mind as my treadmill gets faster...I have been able to go 3.8 and still walk. At what speed do you start running???



I agree! Lynda was so good at posting her foods every day; I miss her and her food lists. I don't start running (wogging) until about 4.2. I have always been a pretty fast walker though and anything below 3.5 is just crawling. 



UtahMama said:


> I was reading some recipes in OXYGEN magazine on healthy alternatives to classic Thanksgiving dishes and am twisted enough to make them in addition to the FAT-laden versions just to see my (very fat) family's reactions!!!



I've replaced several ingredients with healthier versions, as long as no one knows it's less fat/sugar/sodium ect most of the time they don't mind. 



2girlsmom said:


> So far I am being pretty good today, had 20oz water and a chex bar for breakfast (only 140 calories, and they are CHOCOLATE), then had a bottle of Dt Pepsi and a Healthy Choice steamer meal for lunch (310 calories, but 30 grams of protein). Have you tried the Asian ones? I remember reading someone talking about chinese, this is my version. Today's was 5 spice beef, which was good, almost as good as the spice sweet orange chicken and the general tso's chicken. (the orange is better than the general's, I think).  They are fairly high in sodium, but not bad for a meal, caloric intake or fats-wise.



I've eaten those quite a bit. Our groccery has had them for $2 and when tehy first came out I helped myself to several save a dollar when you buy 3 coupons. I know I bought several the last time I went shopping just to use the coupons before they expired. I like the fact they have WW points listed on them and are something different from the normal frozen fare. I also enjoy the meals that have the little fruit crisp desserts in them.  



2girlsmom said:


> I get them at our little store, cause Healthy Choice is a ConAgra product (so I can't eat Weight Watchers, etc here, ONLY Healthy Choice, Budget, or Marie Callendars for frozen dinners.).  PD, they have new ones just coming out that are shelf stable instead of frozen, I have had the ziti with meat sauce and the southwestern chicken and rice, both were very good.



I didn't buy the shelf stable ones because I didn't have my points slider and they don't have any points on them. Could you pull a few strings, add it to the suggestion box; anything, to get that info included on the packaging?



2girlsmom said:


> It IS hard, you're just a little hungry, and also you just WANT to eat a little something, unfortunately usually NOT a little good for you something, at least in my case.



I keep a handful of 100 cal bagged snacks and Fiber One bars in my desk so I have something that is mostly good for me and won't blow my "good" behavior. I don't think I've ever bought anything from the vending machine at work because I stocked my drawer in case of emergencies. I almost always have chips, cookies and some sort of snack mix, either sweet (Reese's/Hershey's) or salty (Cheez'its or Ritz mix) so I am pretty much covered in case I get a craving. 



pixie dust 112 said:


> Wow that  is great, because I would really like to bring them to work with me, but I don't have a freezer at work, just a fridge!



I take mine in an insulated lunch bag and have a small ice pack that keeps it mostly frozen until I eat. I leave it on my desk until meal time. I generally still have ice crystals in my frozen veggies when I take them out of the bag. The one I have is from Rubbermaid. They seem to have a pretty good variety if you want to try to take a frozen meal along from time to time. ( http://www.rubbermaid.com/rubbermaid/product/category.jhtml?cat=HPCat2915118 )


----------



## pixie dust 112

mousehouselover said:


> I take mine in an insulated lunch bag and have a small ice pack that keeps it mostly frozen until I eat. I leave it on my desk until meal time. I generally still have ice crystals in my frozen veggies when I take them out of the bag. The one I have is from Rubbermaid. They seem to have a pretty good variety if you want to try to take a frozen meal along from time to time. ( http://www.rubbermaid.com/rubbermaid/product/category.jhtml?cat=HPCat2915118 )



Great idea.  Thanks!  I'll look for those this weekend!


----------



## UtahMama

The Naughty List:

((Again, if you did post and I didn't see, let me know))

New Kids: Shannon and Kristi and Caroline(already trouble makers!)
disneylaura
punkin
Fran
Disneyfreak--SMACKDOWN
pooh'shoneypot
UgaBelle
MonyMony
Pakey

I swear a few of the naughty's DID post, I just didn't write the number's on the spread sheet.  

I haven't had numbers in FOUR weeks for MonyMony and Poohshoneypot, and punkin, and lovealldisney. These are the EXTRA naughties!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

UtahMama said:


> The Naughty List:
> 
> ((Again, if you did post and I didn't see, let me know))
> 
> disneylaura
> punkin
> Fran
> Disneyfreak--SMACKDOWN
> pooh'shoneypot
> UgaBelle
> MonyMony
> Pakey
> 
> I swear a few of the naughty's DID post, I just didn't write the number's on the spread sheet.
> 
> I haven't had numbers in FOUR weeks for MonyMony and Poohshoneypot, and punkin, and lovealldisney. These are the EXTRA naughties!



I'm still on "baking" break!!!!!! Am weighing myself tomorrow to start again properly for next week!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

UtahMama said:


> The Naughty List:
> 
> ((Again, if you did post and I didn't see, let me know))
> 
> New Kids: Shannon and Kristi and Caroline(already trouble makers!)
> disneylaura
> punkin
> *Fran*
> Disneyfreak--SMACKDOWN
> pooh'shoneypot
> UgaBelle
> MonyMony
> Pakey
> 
> I swear a few of the naughty's DID post, I just didn't write the number's on the spread sheet.
> 
> I haven't had numbers in FOUR weeks for MonyMony and Poohshoneypot, and punkin, and lovealldisney. These are the EXTRA naughties!



Sorry I'm late......again.  Friday weigh-in has been tough the last couple of weeks because of clinicals.  I've had to be out the door by 7 am.  Anyway......*I'm a SAMER....again*.  Classes end in 3 weeks and then I hoping that I can refocus on my weight loss efforts.


----------



## Kathi OD

UtahMama said:


> The Naughty List:
> 
> ((Again, if you did post and I didn't see, let me know))
> 
> New Kids: Shannon and Kristi and Caroline(already trouble makers!)
> disneylaura
> punkin
> Fran
> Disneyfreak--SMACKDOWN
> pooh'shoneypot
> UgaBelle
> MonyMony
> Pakey
> 
> I swear a few of the naughty's DID post, I just didn't write the number's on the spread sheet.
> 
> I haven't had numbers in FOUR weeks for MonyMony and Poohshoneypot, and punkin, and lovealldisney. These are the EXTRA naughties!



OMG!!  You actually keep a naughty list??  ::slinks off to the corner - I don't think I want to be a part of this - what happens to the naughtys?::


----------



## MA pigletfan

Hey everyone 
 SO i had a great time last night with all the ladies from my bridal party....the food wasn't exactly peep friendly but it was good! I made baked brie, a mushroom cheese dip, meatballs and also served shrimp cocktail..and an amazing pumpkin turtle pie...  Needless to say i did the full Turbo Jam kick punch n jam today...such a fun workout!!!! 

Hope everyone is having a great day!!
Bye the way has anyone seen Shannon around?? (WOnders10)....


----------



## 2girlsmom

Now, Wendy! I very clearly said that I wasn't getting in to weigh yet, and couldn't even if I wanted to since I don't own a scale, I am starting  to drink water and try to watch my calories a little bit more, but I can't commit to more than that till I get through with my Christmas program stuff and actually have time to do things like cook!  But that is okay, I'm willing to be a naughty girl if that is what it takes...


----------



## UtahMama

Kathi OD said:


> OMG!!  You actually keep a naughty list??  ::slinks off to the corner - I don't think I want to be a part of this - what happens to the naughtys?::


HI!!!!! Yes, naughty girl, slink off!
The naughty's just get on the list for all the world to see   Then the list is forgotten and we move on. STAY here Kathi! I mean, pleeeeease stay, we need your wit and snark!



MA pigletfan said:


> Hey everyone
> SO i had a great time last night with all the ladies from my bridal party....the food wasn't exactly peep friendly but it was good! I made baked brie, a mushroom cheese dip, meatballs and also served shrimp cocktail..and an amazing pumpkin turtle pie...  Needless to say i did the full Turbo Jam kick punch n jam today...such a fun workout!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!!
> Bye the way has anyone seen Shannon around?? (WOnders10)....


Nope, no Wonders/Shannon. Maybe she's dating? 
BAKED BRIE????  



2girlsmom said:


> Now, Wendy! I very clearly said that I wasn't getting in to weigh yet, and couldn't even if I wanted to since I don't own a scale, I am starting  to drink water and try to watch my calories a little bit more, but I can't commit to more than that till I get through with my Christmas program stuff and actually have time to do things like cook!  But that is okay, I'm willing to be a naughty girl if that is what it takes...


oh, wups, I ferdot! STILL play with us! 
Just for the halibut (60 calories, 1 gr. fat, no carbs) I think I WILL put you on the naughty list weekly.


----------



## Kathi OD

UtahMama said:


> HI!!!!! Yes, naughty girl, slink off!
> The naughty's just get on the list for all the world to see   Then the list is forgotten and we move on. STAY here Kathi! I mean, pleeeeease stay, we need your wit and snark!



But I would never get off the naughty list.  You don't even want to know what I ate today!


----------



## dwheatl

I heard the "naughty gals" get coal in their stockings for Christmas. That sounds mighty  uncomfortable to me, so just in case, better shape up around the second week in December! 

Well, a miracle happened tonight. After spending all day getting my mom moved in, I went to Costco. I was tired and hungry, but I did not sample even one bite of anything! I honestly think that is the first time in my life I went to Costco and did not eat anything.


----------



## HockeyKat

I weighed again this morning and was down another 2?  Salt.  So my total for the week was 3, but I will save the 2 in case I need them next week.  

I finally got my hair cut today... at least 5 inches off and went from long red hair to shoulder length flippy chocolate brown hair with blonde highlights and wispy bangs.  BIG change.   But it feels like I lost 10 lbs off my head.  If only!!

Also, local grocery chain had turkeys on sale so I bought one... and also decided this year to use reduced fat sausage and light butter for T-giving dinner.   I doubt anyone will know the difference, and I know it only reduces a bit but every little bit counts.


----------



## pixie dust 112

dwheatl said:


> I heard the "naughty gals" get coal in their stockings for Christmas. That sounds mighty  uncomfortable to me, so just in case, better shape up around the second week in December!
> 
> Well, a miracle happened tonight. After spending all day getting my mom moved in, I went to Costco. I was tired and hungry, but I did not sample even one bite of anything! I honestly think that is the first time in my life I went to Costco and did not eat anything.


----------



## pixie dust 112

HockeyKat said:


> I weighed again this morning and was down another 2?  Salt.  So my total for the week was 3, but I will save the 2 in case I need them next week.
> 
> I finally got my hair cut today... at least 5 inches off and went from long red hair to shoulder length flippy chocolate brown hair with blonde highlights and wispy bangs.  BIG change.   But it feels like I lost 10 lbs off my head.  If only!!
> 
> Also, local grocery chain had turkeys on sale so I bought one... and also decided this year to use reduced fat sausage and light butter for T-giving dinner.   I doubt anyone will know the difference, and I know it only reduces a bit but every little bit counts.



So, when you walk by a mirror do you wonder what that stranger is doing in your house?  Good idea on Thanksgiving calorie savers!


----------



## LMO429

Ugh! I'm super hung-over right now.  My girlfriends and I went out to dinner at a place called Buddakan, the food and drinks were awesome!  I drank about 6 to 7 ketel one and club and then I did 3 lemon drop shots...why I am up right now I have no idea!!!!!


----------



## mousehouselover

ugggg....... committed peepicide last night. We went to a new resteraunt for dinner. It's a huge, mostly Asian-inspired spread with sushi, sashimi, crab legs, fresh fish, shell fish, prime rib and a chocolate fountian. I've heard some really good things about it but I wasn't super impressed.  DH thinks they use MSG; he got a migraine after dinner. 

Kat~ I'm in the same boat, I weighed lower yesterday morning than I did on Fri. I'll take it but why can't the scale show me my best numbers on Fri?? 

Danielle~   I try to aviod the taster ladies but some days


----------



## Wonders10

Hey Peeps!

Gina - thanks for the PM.  I just figured no one even realized I was missing!   

I don't even remember the last time I posted on this thread...my guess was one I first moved and started my new job a couple months ago.  I'll give a brief update for you all.  I'm still working in 2 schools as a speech pathologist.  One is primarily autistic children, the other are profoundly mentally handicapped and emotional/behavioral disordered children.  Heavy.  But I love it and the teachers I am working with are great.  My apartment is know officially decorated.  I'm still looking for a big-ish picture for my family room area but on the whole, it looks very home-y.  I'm also getting a dog soon!  He was born Oct. 10 and I'll be picking him up on Dec. 20 - just in time for Christmas.  Oh, he's a goldendoodle btw.  I'm not 100% sure what one from this litter is mine, but when I do, I will post lots of pics.  Both of the boys from the litter are adorable though.  The name I'm almost settled on is Walter.  For Walt(er) E. Disney.  And Walter Finnegan when he does something that requires a double name (I love the name Finnegan but like Walter more.)  Nothing is definite though.  I'm actually having some drama right now with the "breeder" - it looks like she promised one of them to another woman already when we aren't supposed to know for another week.  Plus we are supposed to give her our top picks from the litter then she matches the dog to the family.  I'm just a little ticked off and anxiously awaiting an email back from her.

On the peep-front, I've stayed about the same since moving up here.  Which is good considering my hatred of cooking and my love affair with the drive-thru window.  I think because I'm good for breakfast and lunch, then blow it at dinner, that it all balances out.  Plus I'm running all over school all day.  Every monday I "start over" and tomorrow is no exception.  I just want to lose about 10 or so lbs by Christmas so more of my clothes fit and then get even more serious once the holidays are over.  

So I guess that is my update...nothing too exciting.  What is new here?  Any more engagements?  Or peep babies?  

I'll try to post more, even if I'm not being all that peep-ish...


----------



## HockeyKat

pixie dust 112 said:


> So, when you walk by a mirror do you wonder what that stranger is doing in your house?  Good idea on Thanksgiving calorie savers!



I DO!!  That's so funny because I was saying that to DH last night.   I went to Belk (like a Macy's) with friend yesterday afternoon and caught sight of myself in the mirror and was like, who's that??   

Here are pics (before, then 2 after):













LMO429 said:


> Ugh! I'm super hung-over right now.  My girlfriends and I went out to dinner at a place called Buddakan, the food and drinks were awesome!  I drank about 6 to 7 ketel one and club and then I did 3 lemon drop shots...why I am up right now I have no idea!!!!!



OH, I feel your pain.  And I always wake up early for liquor hangovers.  I usually am a very late sleeper but the worse the hangover, the more likely I am up early.  



mousehouselover said:


> ugggg....... committed peepicide last night. We went to a new resteraunt for dinner. It's a huge, mostly Asian-inspired spread with sushi, sashimi, crab legs, fresh fish, shell fish, prime rib and a chocolate fountian. I've heard some really good things about it but I wasn't super impressed.  DH thinks they use MSG; he got a migraine after dinner.
> 
> Kat~ I'm in the same boat, I weighed lower yesterday morning than I did on Fri. I'll take it but why can't the scale show me my best numbers on Fri??
> 
> Danielle~   I try to aviod the taster ladies but some days



I think mine was the salt from Thurs night chicken liver pate (homeade and 450 cals in the whole batch!).

The dinner sounds wonderful.  But don't you hate it when you commit peepicide and it doesn't even meet your expectations??


----------



## pixie dust 112

HockeyKat said:


> I DO!!  That's so funny because I was saying that to DH last night.   I went to Belk (like a Macy's) with friend yesterday afternoon and caught sight of myself in the mirror and was like, who's that??
> 
> Here are pics (before, then 2 after):




Kat~  I LOVE that hair color and style.  The bangs look terrific!


----------



## luvmyboys

Man.  My 1st week and already on the naughty list!!!  It's like high school all over again! 

Will start weighing in next week, merci beaucoup.   Today was a good day-- did a 5K race with my son this morning, stuck to NutriSystem for breakfast & lunch, had chili for dinner.  Snuck a few M & Ms from 4 yr old DS though. 

But, I'm not as hard core about the diet as some of you may be, because I exercise a lot.  I just have a very hard time losing weight (just got put on thyroid meds, so that should really start to help).

Hope y'all had a great weekend!


----------



## MA pigletfan

Wonders10 said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> Gina - thanks for the PM.  I just figured no one even realized I was missing!
> ...


YAY Shannon!!! I am so happy to hear that things are going well! YAY for the Goldendoodle..i can't wait to see pics of the Cutie..nice name too!  



HockeyKat said:


> I DO!!  That's so funny because I was saying that to DH last night.   I went to Belk (like a Macy's) with friend yesterday afternoon and caught sight of myself in the mirror and was like, who's that??
> 
> Here are pics (before, then 2 after):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH, I feel your pain.  And I always wake up early for liquor hangovers.  I usually am a very late sleeper but the worse the hangover, the more likely I am up early.
> 
> 
> 
> I think mine was the salt from Thurs night chicken liver pate (homeade and 450 cals in the whole batch!).
> 
> The dinner sounds wonderful.  But don't you hate it when you commit peepicide and it doesn't even meet your expectations??



CUTE hair!!!! I love it! 
( How is the kitty by the way Kat??)


----------



## Wonders10

So I think it is 90% official that this puppy will be mine...the white one.

Here he is at 3 weeks:






And just last week...5 weeks old:


----------



## UtahMama

I have 2 Shannons to respond to-

*New girl *(LOL!) NO, this isn't like high school, silly rabbit!
Good going on the 5k!  Shesh! I stole m&m's too from dd4 because they were PINK.   I couldn't help it! Anywhoo- glad you're here. Can't wait to see how you do next Friday. 

*Wonders10-*  I remember all the doodle talk a couple months ago. He's CUTE! Sorry about the breeder drama. She's one of those waaaaaay into it breeders I can tell based on putting baby puppies in costume. Hopefully it will all work out with your new fur baby! I loooove dogs! 
*
HockeyKat*- OMGosh, that haircut and color is fabulous! 

*Lauren and Noni-* Love your Peepicide drama! Lauren, I can't believe you didn't choose mineral water with a wedge of lime   

*Dweatl-* Costco Taster Ladies are the devil!

new girl *Kathi-* Naughty list! I'm sure you'll be #1 on it even when you stick to your diet perfectly.


----------



## HockeyKat

pixie dust 112 said:


> Kat~  I LOVE that hair color and style.  The bangs look terrific!





MA pigletfan said:


> CUTE hair!!!! I love it!
> ( How is the kitty by the way Kat??)





UtahMama said:


> !
> *
> HockeyKat*- OMGosh, that haircut and color is fabulous!



Thanks guys!!  I wasn't sure about the bangs OR the color, but I am really liking it.  I went to a new stylist, as my old one has been MIA for about 8 mos.   Cut, color, and highlights were under $70, so I am not feeling too badly about the splurge.

Kitty is doing well, although she is unhappy to be in a cone.  Luckily for me she is a docile sweet kitty and pills like a champ, so at least we don't have to fight to get antibiotics in her.  

I spent today making good food for the week... UM's pumpkin soup (I skip the milk, use ff sour cream, and add an extra can of chicken stock... only 60 cals per cup), low-cal chili, low-cal shepherd's pie for dinner.   I love my made-for-TV onion chopper.


----------



## dwheatl

Wonders10 said:


> So I think it is 90% official that this puppy will be mine...the white one.
> 
> Here he is at 3 weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just last week...5 weeks old:



Too cute! Good luck getting the little guy you want.



HockeyKat said:


> Thanks guys!!  I wasn't sure about the bangs OR the color, but I am really liking it.  I went to a new stylist, as my old one has been MIA for about 8 mos.   Cut, color, and highlights were under $70, so I am not feeling too badly about the splurge.
> 
> Kitty is doing well, although she is unhappy to be in a cone.  Luckily for me she is a docile sweet kitty and pills like a champ, so at least we don't have to fight to get antibiotics in her.


 You look great. My hair is getting very long, and I haven't been doing anything with it. Your picture inspires me to get it cut. Now if I could just find the time.

I caved a little today. I had to go out to the garage freezer, and I saw all the food I had ditched out there when Nutrisystem came. I saw an open, almost gone ice cream, so I decided to eat some instead of my yogurt. They're both dairy, right? It was frostbitten though, so after eating a sad serving, I threw the rest in the garbage. It wasn't a  lot of calories (150), but it's sad that I ate it when it tasted like crud.


----------



## Kathi OD

UtahMama said:


> new girl *Kathi-* Naughty list! I'm sure you'll be #1 on it even when you stick to your diet perfectly.



What diet???


----------



## HockeyKat

Oh, almost forgot... Shannon your soon-to-be new puppy is SOOO cute!!!!


----------



## mousehouselover

Peeps~ If you get the chance to catch Jeff Dunham's Christmas Special on Comedy Central; don't pass it up! You'll need two towels, one to sit on so you don't ruin the sofa when you pee your pants and the the other for the tears runing down your face. I also don't recomend eating or drinking anything or you may choke or snort soda out your nose. 

We took the kids to an indoor waterpark today so I got plenty of exercise. It was lots of fun. I went on the waterslides and floated/swam in the lazy river. I had a minor melt down trying to get out the door. None of my swimwear fit. Nothing. At. All. I have a Tink suit that was a bit too big but mostly fits now, there isn't enough support in it though so I have the grand caynon goin' on.  

Kat~ Your hair looks great! I never do anything with mine so it's always blah. 

Shannonn (Wonders)~ Glad to hear you're settled in and school is going well. You're puppy is so cute! 

DH and I are going to the gym to sign up with a personal trainer in the morning. I'm not sure if I'm 100% commited to it but I have to do something. I hate looking like I do and DH booked me a big spa day during our trip in May and there is no way whatsoever that I'm going to let people I don't know see me mostly undressed.


----------



## MA pigletfan

Wonders10 said:


> So I think it is 90% official that this puppy will be mine...the white one.
> 
> Here he is at 3 weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just last week...5 weeks old:


i am in LOVE with that dog!!! They are both super cute!!!  


HockeyKat said:


> Thanks guys!!  I wasn't sure about the bangs OR the color, but I am really liking it.  I went to a new stylist, as my old one has been MIA for about 8 mos.   Cut, color, and highlights were under $70, so I am not feeling too badly about the splurge.
> 
> Kitty is doing well, although she is unhappy to be in a cone.  Luckily for me she is a docile sweet kitty and pills like a champ, so at least we don't have to fight to get antibiotics in her.
> 
> I spent today making good food for the week... UM's pumpkin soup (I skip the milk, use ff sour cream, and add an extra can of chicken stock... only 60 cals per cup), low-cal chili, low-cal shepherd's pie for dinner.   I love my made-for-TV onion chopper.


70 bucks..NOT BAD! and it looks terrific to boot..well done  
Yay for Kitty..i hear ya on being lucky that she takes meds well..our little ones are taking antibiotics with a dropper and they are being so good about it..thank goodness!!! nothing like wrestling cats with meds!!


----------



## LMO429

I just got over Bronchitis and this morning I woke up and my throat is Killing me!!! FUN!

i did Turbo Jam Cardio Party 1 today but added jumping jacks in certain spots to make it a bit harder!  going to try and not to weights this week to try to mix it up a bit

Anyone get their Twilight tickets yet!? I got mine I am seeing it Friday


----------



## Pakey

Hi Peeps.  Sorry I have not been around much.  It's year end here at work, and on the home front, I've trying to finalize everything for my Grand Gathering Land/Sea vacation for January.  If I ever ever mention that I'm taking all of my grown children/spouses, etc on vacation at the same time, remind me of how awful it was THIS time.  Of course they all want to go since I'm paying but they don't want to do things together.  So I have booked 56757458749849 meal ADR's, of course they all wanted the deluxe dining plan to eat at all of the signatures, and then they all wanted different cruise excursions too.  Plus I'm making shirts, door magnets, etc.  Now I fnd out that dissers due "fish extenders" on the cruise so that's another project I have in the works.  I don't know what I was thinking.

On the diet side, not so good, but I have magically lost the pound I had gained the week before.  I think the 100+ tootsie rolls cleansed my system.

*Kat*, love the hair.  I'm trying to grow mine out and it's not working so well.  I had never had short hair but chemo took care of that.  It looks okay short but I would like to grow it back to where it was before but I'm not sure I can live with this growing out phase after all.

*Shannon*, love that puppy.  I sat next to one of those dogs at the vets last week when I had to take Paris Hairless in.  Hwe was full grown but the biggest baby I've ever seen.  He was terrified of my two little hairless dogs.

*Lauren*, sorry about the hangover.  One good thing about cancer, I can't drink anymore so I don't have to suffer through those.  I will occasionally have one drink and I can't believe even how just one makes me so thirsty the next morning.  

*Danielle* Frostbit icecream?????  Isn't it terrible how we can convince ourselves that we are so desperate to cheat?  I did ogle a very stale brownie this weekend but resisted. 

To everyone else, hello.


----------



## 2girlsmom

I am certain that I will stay on the naught list for the time being, Wendy. Today is my mother's birthday, so yesterday I had my folks over for brunch, and I made a Quiche Lorraine, biscuits, fruit salad, fresh pineapple, sausage, bacon, juice, etc. I wasn't TOO bad, I did only eat 2 of the lite sausage links (serving size 3 = 130 calories), and one biscuit, but LOTS of fruit and a slice of the quiche (which is all eggs, bacon, heavy cream, and cheese, so I am sure is AWFUL). Then my dad had gotten an ice cream cake from DQ, so I had a SMALL peice of that. Then at rehearsal, they served chicken salad on croissants, I had one croissant sandwich, with about 10 carrot sticks and a few cherry tomatoes (and a brownie for dessert). I did do quite a bit of dancing at the rehearsal, does that count towards exercise??  On the good side, my mother has an extra scale and she is gonna give it to me, she said, so I will be able to do weigh in fairly soon.


----------



## UGABelle

Hi Peeps!

I'm back from Disney, and we had THE BEST TIME!

There were tons of new rides and restaurants since I had last been, so we had fun exploring! 

And, I think DH may have been bit by the Disney bug...even though he'll still make fun of my obsession  

Unofficially, I'm up 1 lb., but I'll give the official word on Friday.  I think a little more water and excerise can take care of the leftovers from a week of Mickey bars, School bread and tasty beverages  

Let me know if you have any Disney questions, since I'm back in the know!


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> I just got over Bronchitis and this morning I woke up and my throat is Killing me!!! FUN!
> 
> i did Turbo Jam Cardio Party 1 today but added jumping jacks in certain spots to make it a bit harder!  going to try and not to weights this week to try to mix it up a bit
> 
> Anyone get their Twilight tickets yet!? I got mine I am seeing it Friday


i HATE sore throats! i hope you feel better soon.
YAY for Turbo jAM...i am doing it when i get home tonight, i was so proud i did it saturday and made it through better than the last time i did it..you are so right..i will def. have to try other ones!!
Have not gotten my twilight tix yet!!! I am still figuring out when i am going..can't wait to see it though!



Pakey said:


> Hi Peeps.  Sorry I have not been around much.  It's year end here at work, and on the home front, I've trying to finalize everything for my Grand Gathering Land/Sea vacation for January.  If I ever ever mention that I'm taking all of my grown children/spouses, etc on vacation at the same time, remind me of how awful it was THIS time.  Of course they all want to go since I'm paying but they don't want to do things together.  So I have booked 56757458749849 meal ADR's, of course they all wanted the deluxe dining plan to eat at all of the signatures, and then they all wanted different cruise excursions too.  Plus I'm making shirts, door magnets, etc.  Now I fnd out that dissers due "fish extenders" on the cruise so that's another project I have in the works.  I don't know what I was thinking.
> 
> On the diet side, not so good, but I have magically lost the pound I had gained the week before.  I think the 100+ tootsie rolls cleansed my system.
> 
> 
> To everyone else, hello.


WOW!!!! you are going to be one busy lady!! More power to you with that trip!! holy moley!!!!


----------



## DisneyLaura

UtahMama said:


> The Naughty List:
> 
> ((Again, if you did post and I didn't see, let me know))
> 
> New Kids: Shannon and Kristi and Caroline(already trouble makers!)
> disneylaura
> punkin
> Fran
> Disneyfreak--SMACKDOWN
> pooh'shoneypot
> UgaBelle
> MonyMony
> Pakey
> 
> I swear a few of the naughty's DID post, I just didn't write the number's on the spread sheet.
> 
> I haven't had numbers in FOUR weeks for MonyMony and Poohshoneypot, and punkin, and lovealldisney. These are the EXTRA naughties!





DisneyLaura said:


> Well AF came this morning and guess what +3 lb Darn Aunt Flo and water gain.



Yup I'm quoting myself for UM - see I wasn't a naughty peep I posted.



Wonders10 said:


> So I think it is 90% official that this puppy will be mine...the white one.
> 
> Here he is at 3 weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just last week...5 weeks old:



See he looks more like a golden, the one I know (from school) looks more poodle but golden in size


----------



## missnarwhale

UGABelle said:


> Hi Peeps!
> 
> I'm back from Disney, and we had THE BEST TIME!
> 
> There were tons of new rides and restaurants since I had last been, so we had fun exploring!
> 
> And, I think DH may have been bit by the Disney bug...even though he'll still make fun of my obsession
> 
> Unofficially, I'm up 1 lb., but I'll give the official word on Friday.  I think a little more water and excerise can take care of the leftovers from a week of Mickey bars, School bread and tasty beverages
> 
> Let me know if you have any Disney questions, since I'm back in the know!




Ahh! How exciting! I'm glad you had a good time. What new restaurants did you go to?


----------



## UGABelle

missnarwhale said:


> Ahh! How exciting! I'm glad you had a good time. What new restaurants did you go to?



Let's see...

Note: we did breakfast in the room most days

*Sun*
L - Liberty Tree Tavern
D - Just popcorn  
*Mon*
L - Flame Tree BBQ
D - Pizza Planet
*Tues*
L - Beaches and Cream (and a No Way Jose for dessert!)
D - Yorkshire Fish
*Wed*
B - Crystal Palace
L - The Mara
*Thurs*
L - Biergarten
D - Wolfgang Puck Express
*Fri*
L - Electric Umbrella
D - Le Cellier
*Sat*
L - Earl of Sandwich

We also snacked at: Fountainview, Kringla Bakery, Starring Rolls, POFQ bakery, Goofy's Candy Company and Drank Around the World!


----------



## MA pigletfan

Good morning Peeps! 
SO...last night was good and bad as far as peepage is concerned...i did the Turbo Jam workout BUT i did go over my alloted calories by like 400..oops! I had leftover hot cheese dip i heated up for greg to try and of course, i indulged. sigh...but maybe the workout sucked up some of the calories there.  dinner was healthy though..turkey burger ( without bun because i had pasta tossed with italian dressing instead)...today is another day!!!
Hope all is well..can you BELIEVE thanksgiving is next week already!!


----------



## missnarwhale

UGABelle said:


> Let's see...
> 
> Note: we did breakfast in the room most days
> 
> *Sun*
> L - Liberty Tree Tavern
> D - Just popcorn
> *Mon*
> L - Flame Tree BBQ
> D - Pizza Planet
> *Tues*
> L - Beaches and Cream (and a No Way Jose for dessert!)
> D - Yorkshire Fish
> *Wed*
> B - Crystal Palace
> L - The Mara
> *Thurs*
> L - Biergarten
> D - Wolfgang Puck Express
> *Fri*
> L - Electric Umbrella
> D - Le Cellier
> *Sat*
> L - Earl of Sandwich
> 
> We also snacked at: Fountainview, Kringla Bakery, Starring Rolls, POFQ bakery, Goofy's Candy Company and Drank Around the World!



Did you make it all the way around the world? I never can make it!


----------



## UGABelle

missnarwhale said:


> Did you make it all the way around the world? I never can make it!



Nope, couldn't do it!  I had drinks in Canada, Italy, Morocco and GB - and they were all good!


----------



## missnarwhale

UGABelle said:


> Nope, couldn't do it!  I had drinks in Canada, Italy, Morocco and GB - and they were all good!



I generally start off pretty well, but then when we get to GB we just sit in the bar area and drink. We generally never make it past there! Even if we did, I still wouldn't be able to make it. We eat from every country too, so I always just want to take a nap!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

OK Peeps I have made it . . . two whole days without baking! It's been tough going cold turkey but hopefully I am past the worst!  

We have agreed just to bake one thing at the weekend in future, and then stretch that out over a few days eating!!

Have been turbo jamming like crazy the last two days, but am still dreading the scales Friday! Lower Body Jam is harsh . . .  my legs are still shaking and I finished it two hours ago!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dance2874

I cannot even remember the last time I was here, but I sure do need to be! Life has gotten crazy and I have just lost track of everything, even my peeps. The good news is that I have pretty much maintainted since about June/July. The bad news is that I still have alot more to lose to be where I want to be.

I guess I should post a few updates here to start with. Amanda started Kindergarten this year! I cant believe she is in "big girl" school  Brandon will be 9 months old this week...already. I miss him being tiny but of course he is so much fun now. He is a wiggly, busy little guy and we finally have gotten past the reflux he was battling for the most part. He still has the most amazing blue eyes and the only person in the family with them is my mom so we dont know how he got them!

We had some family pictures done last weekend. If you are interested here is a link to some of them:

http://www.adorablephotography.com/Slideshow/110208C

Off to try to read back and catch up with everyone!


----------



## MA pigletfan

dance2874 said:


> I cannot even remember the last time I was here, but I sure do need to be! Life has gotten crazy and I have just lost track of everything, even my peeps. The good news is that I have pretty much maintainted since about June/July. The bad news is that I still have alot more to lose to be where I want to be.
> 
> I guess I should post a few updates here to start with. Amanda started Kindergarten this year! I cant believe she is in "big girl" school  Brandon will be 9 months old this week...already. I miss him being tiny but of course he is so much fun now. He is a wiggly, busy little guy and we finally have gotten past the reflux he was battling for the most part. He still has the most amazing blue eyes and the only person in the family with them is my mom so we dont know how he got them!
> 
> We had some family pictures done last weekend. If you are interested here is a link to some of them:
> 
> http://www.adorablephotography.com/Slideshow/110208C
> 
> Off to try to read back and catch up with everyone! I need to update my signature pics too! Those pics look nothing like my kids anymore!



WHY HELLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  nice to see you again!
your kids are outrageously cute!!!


----------



## UtahMama

dance2874 said:


> I cannot even remember the last time I was here, but I sure do need to be! Life has gotten crazy and I have just lost track of everything, even my peeps. The good news is that I have pretty much maintainted since about June/July. The bad news is that I still have alot more to lose to be where I want to be.
> 
> I guess I should post a few updates here to start with. Amanda started Kindergarten this year! I cant believe she is in "big girl" school  Brandon will be 9 months old this week...already. I miss him being tiny but of course he is so much fun now. He is a wiggly, busy little guy and we finally have gotten past the reflux he was battling for the most part. He still has the most amazing blue eyes and the only person in the family with them is my mom so we dont know how he got them!
> 
> We had some family pictures done last weekend. If you are interested here is a link to some of them:
> 
> http://www.adorablephotography.com/Slideshow/110208C
> 
> Off to try to read back and catch up with everyone!



No WAY! HI!!!!!!!!!!

Look at your little man! 
Amanda is sooooo bee-U-ti-ful!

Glad to have you back! GOOD on the maintaining since Summer! 

And....   ((Soooo happy to see you!!!))

That photography is great! Love your hair, mama!


----------



## pixie dust 112

dance2874 said:


> I cannot even remember the last time I was here, but I sure do need to be! Life has gotten crazy and I have just lost track of everything, even my peeps. The good news is that I have pretty much maintainted since about June/July. The bad news is that I still have alot more to lose to be where I want to be.
> 
> I guess I should post a few updates here to start with. Amanda started Kindergarten this year! I cant believe she is in "big girl" school  Brandon will be 9 months old this week...already. I miss him being tiny but of course he is so much fun now. He is a wiggly, busy little guy and we finally have gotten past the reflux he was battling for the most part. He still has the most amazing blue eyes and the only person in the family with them is my mom so we dont know how he got them!
> 
> We had some family pictures done last weekend. If you are interested here is a link to some of them:
> 
> http://www.adorablephotography.com/Slideshow/110208C
> 
> Off to try to read back and catch up with everyone!



HI Dance!!!  Welcome back! Of course I remember you.  I love those pictures, what a beautiful family you have.  Amanda's hair is so long and gorgeous and Brandon's eyes are incredible!  Good to have you back!


----------



## luvmyboys

quick check in to 'fess up.  Today was "Bread Day."    Made the mistake of strolling down the bakery aisle at this fantastic regional grocery store on the East Coast (anyone have a Wegman's?  looooove it)

Yeeeahh....  ended up w/ a pretzel roll for lunch, bought cheddar biscuits to go with dinner, and tomorrow we're having French Dip sandwiches on french rolls.  I believe "rolls" is the operative word here.  Someone stop the madness!!!!!  I doubt my 40 minutes on the elliptical even skimmed the surface.

So.  I will do elliptical AND Body Pump class tomorrow.  And eat my french dip with a fork.  and will stab myself with that fork if I so much as glance at anyone else's roll!


----------



## pixie dust 112

luvmyboys said:


> quick check in to 'fess up.  Today was "Bread Day."    Made the mistake of strolling down the bakery aisle at this fantastic regional grocery store on the East Coast (anyone have a Wegman's?  looooove it)
> 
> Yeeeahh....  ended up w/ a pretzel roll for lunch, bought cheddar biscuits to go with dinner, and tomorrow we're having French Dip sandwiches on french rolls.  I believe "rolls" is the operative word here.  Someone stop the madness!!!!!  I doubt my 40 minutes on the elliptical even skimmed the surface.
> 
> So.  I will do elliptical AND Body Pump class tomorrow.  And eat my french dip with a fork.  and will stab myself with that fork if I so much as glance at anyone else's roll!




   That whole post has me laughing so hard!  "rolls"   I think I'll try to remember that next time I'm tempted....which imagine will be tomorrow!


----------



## luvmyboys

pixie dust 112 said:


> That whole post has me laughing so hard!  "rolls"   I think I'll try to remember that next time I'm tempted....which imagine will be tomorrow!



Yeah, I'm laughing too!  Until tomorrow, when I need a shoe horn & Crisco to get into my jeans.  Good times right there.


----------



## mousehouselover

luvmyboys said:


> Yeah, I'm laughing too!  Until tomorrow, when I need a shoe horn & Crisco to get into my jeans.  Good times right there.



  When I was shaped a lot more like a toothpick and less like a mango, I used to have a few pair of jeans that fit like second skin. No shoehorns or crisco needed. Nowadays.......  second skin is not pretty, not at all......

Dance~ Welcome back! You have an adorable family. WTG on maintaining!

I'm doing pretty well, mostly on plan. I may have gone over a bit yesterday but as long as I'm counting I will be ok. We have our first session with the trainer on Thurs and I'm not sure how I feel about it. I want to commit and enjoy it but I know it's going to be hard work. I can't be like this forever, I hate it and hate myself for getting to this point. I weighed 185 last week. 185! I wasn't that heavy when I was 9 mos pg with DS...... I had a reason for the extra weight then, now it's just being lazy and eating too much. DH got this wonderful idea that I shouldn't have to tweek my eating habits too much once I start working out since I will be burning extra calories. I have to exercise just to lose weight, staying on plan only helps for so much of the flab, the rest has to come from working the underlying muscle. 

I'm off to bed, if I stay on here much lnger, I'll be up until 2 am.......


----------



## dwheatl

dance2874 said:


> We had some family pictures done last weekend. If you are interested here is a link to some of them:
> 
> http://www.adorablephotography.com/Slideshow/110208C
> 
> Off to try to read back and catch up with everyone!


 Love the pictures of your kids! Welcome back.


----------



## dance2874

Thanks for the welcome backs everyone. I have missed you all!  



luvmyboys said:


> Yeeeahh....  ended up w/ a pretzel roll for lunch, bought cheddar biscuits to go with dinner, and tomorrow we're having French Dip sandwiches on french rolls.  I believe "rolls" is the operative word here.  Someone stop the madness!!!!!  I doubt my 40 minutes on the elliptical even skimmed the surface.
> 
> So.  I will do elliptical AND Body Pump class tomorrow.  And eat my french dip with a fork.  and will stab myself with that fork if I so much as glance at anyone else's roll!



Probably not a good sign for me that I read that and was thinking how jealous I was of all that yummy bread  Pretzel rolls. YUM!!



mousehouselover said:


> I'm doing pretty well, mostly on plan. I may have gone over a bit yesterday but as long as I'm counting I will be ok. We have our first session with the trainer on Thurs and I'm not sure how I feel about it. I want to commit and enjoy it but I know it's going to be hard work. I can't be like this forever, I hate it and hate myself for getting to this point. I weighed 185 last week. 185! I wasn't that heavy when I was 9 mos pg with DS...... I had a reason for the extra weight then, now it's just being lazy and eating too much. DH got this wonderful idea that I shouldn't have to tweek my eating habits too much once I start working out since I will be burning extra calories. I have to exercise just to lose weight, staying on plan only helps for so much of the flab, the rest has to come from working the underlying muscle.
> 
> I'm off to bed, if I stay on here much lnger, I'll be up until 2 am.......



The first few weeks will suck but after that you will start to crave the exercise. At least that is what I hear! 


There are some moms I have met through DD's kindergarten class and we are all trying to stay healthy. One of them lives within walking distance to the school, although it is quite a haul on the way back with 2 kids in a stroller. We have all been parking at her place and walking to pick up the kids in the afternoons as much as we can. Usually 2-3 days a week. Its a start compared to the nothing I have been doing. (Unless you count signing up for the YMCA and going there to exercise all of 3 times since July! HA!) 

Also, one of the moms is also going to become a WW leader. She is at her lifetime goal and is in the training stages to be a leader. SOOO when she gets her own meetings in a month or so I am re-joining. I need the accountability of it and she is awesome. I havent found a meeting where I click with the leader yet and that makes it hard to make myself go. And for all you WW people...they are coming out with a new plan in December. It sort of combines points and core together. Should be pretty neat!


----------



## LMO429

oh boy! I need to catch up on the thread!  I'm sick again! WONDERFUL!


----------



## MA pigletfan

I am Sorry for THE weird Typing, for Some reaSon CerTain keyS on my CompuTer are only Typing in CapiTal leTTerS!!!!!! iT lookS like a ranSom noTe!!!!! ugHHHHHHHHHH!!!!
anyway I juST wanTed To Say I ordered my Tix for TwiligT for friday!!!! 
ok I HaVe To fix THiS!!!! G'NigHT! omg..if I need a new CompuTer I will flip!


----------



## UtahMama

luvmyboys said:


> quick check in to 'fess up.  Today was "Bread Day."    Made the mistake of strolling down the bakery aisle at this fantastic regional grocery store on the East Coast (anyone have a Wegman's?  looooove it)
> 
> Yeeeahh....  ended up w/ a pretzel roll for lunch, bought cheddar biscuits to go with dinner, and tomorrow we're having French Dip sandwiches on french rolls.  I believe "rolls" is the operative word here.  Someone stop the madness!!!!!  I doubt my 40 minutes on the elliptical even skimmed the surface.
> 
> So.  I will do elliptical AND Body Pump class tomorrow.  And eat my french dip with a fork.  and will stab myself with that fork if I so much as glance at anyone else's roll!


LOL! Stop glancing at other people's rolls!!! 



luvmyboys said:


> Yeah, I'm laughing too!  Until tomorrow, when I need a shoe horn & Crisco to get into my jeans.  Good times right there.


I do the "jeans-hop" to use gravity power to wedge myself in.  



mousehouselover said:


> When I was shaped a lot more like a toothpick and less like a mango, I used to have a few pair of jeans that fit like second skin. No shoehorns or crisco needed. Nowadays.......  second skin is not pretty, not at all......
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing pretty well, mostly on plan. I may have gone over a bit yesterday but as long as I'm counting I will be ok. We have our first session with the trainer on Thurs and I'm not sure how I feel about it. I want to commit and enjoy it but I know it's going to be hard work. I can't be like this forever, I hate it and hate myself for getting to this point. I weighed 185 last week. 185! I wasn't that heavy when I was 9 mos pg with DS...... I had a reason for the extra weight then, now it's just being lazy and eating too much. DH got this wonderful idea that I shouldn't have to tweek my eating habits too much once I start working out since I will be burning extra calories. I have to exercise just to lose weight, staying on plan only helps for so much of the flab, the rest has to come from working the underlying muscle.
> 
> I'm off to bed, if I stay on here much lnger, I'll be up until 2 am.......


Mango!!!  
I just had my last session with my trainer. It is a huge benefit to work with one. He never once made me cry like on Biggest Loser, for which I thanked him. 



dance2874 said:


> Probably not a good sign for me that I read that and was thinking how jealous I was of all that yummy bread  Pretzel rolls. YUM!!
> 
> The first few weeks will suck but after that you will start to crave the exercise. At least that is what I hear!
> 
> 
> There are some moms I have met through DD's kindergarten class and we are all trying to stay healthy. One of them lives within walking distance to the school, although it is quite a haul on the way back with 2 kids in a stroller. We have all been parking at her place and walking to pick up the kids in the afternoons as much as we can. Usually 2-3 days a week. Its a start compared to the nothing I have been doing. (Unless you count signing up for the YMCA and going there to exercise all of 3 times since July! HA!)
> 
> Also, one of the moms is also going to become a WW leader. She is at her lifetime goal and is in the training stages to be a leader. SOOO when she gets her own meetings in a month or so I am re-joining. I need the accountability of it and she is awesome. I havent found a meeting where I click with the leader yet and that makes it hard to make myself go. And for all you WW people...they are coming out with a new plan in December. It sort of combines points and core together. Should be pretty neat!


Sounds like great support!
Yes, you DO crave exercise after a few weeks. I'm so amazed at this!



MA pigletfan said:


> I am Sorry for THE weird Typing, for Some reaSon CerTain keyS on my CompuTer are only Typing in CapiTal leTTerS!!!!!! iT lookS like a ranSom noTe!!!!! ugHHHHHHHHHH!!!!
> anyway I juST wanTed To Say I ordered my Tix for TwiligT for friday!!!!
> ok I HaVe To fix THiS!!!! G'NigHT! omg..if I need a new CompuTer I will flip!


LOL!!!! I'm going to Twilight TOO!


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi Everyone!

Sorry for not posting for a while but I have been crazy busy. Now that our lives are back to normal I hope to get back into watching what I eat. I also have been sick for the last week and a half with this cold! Today got up and lost my voice!!  Good news is that I really haven't gained much. 

I am really nervous with the Christmas holiday's approaching! I love christmas cookies and making christmas cookies! That I think will be my downfall! I am wondering if I should wait to diet after Christmas and just try to maintain what I have lost.


----------



## UtahMama

Good! Glad you're back!!! Start fresh tomorrow  

Speaking of tomorrow, happy weigh day eve, Peeps!!! 

Tomorrow poses an interesting dilemma for me and some of us. *Twilight *premiere!!!! MUST have "pawcorn" at movies. Don't kid yourself with baby carrots like I once did (I swear! I obsessed about not having buttery yummy movie theater popcorn the whole movie!). SO...what to DO??  SIGHHHH. I guess the butter/salt/carb ratio will have to be out of whack. I'll reeeeeally be "good" this weekend and up the tread mill calories-burned. 

Which leads me to the Thanksgiving feast that I'm hosting for my extended family. OY! I have to do "my food" separately in addition to the fat laden staples. Even my healthier versions are not entirely guiltless, but I'll feel much better if I attempt to still "eat clean". I usually gain multiple pounds that day so I HAVE to watch it. 

OH! Does anyone have any healthy-ish pumpkin dessert recipes??? I have to make my famous pumpkin pie for my family, but it's hugely fattening, so none for me. I'm wanting to do bars or some sort but don't have a GOOD recipe that is low fat and low sugar. HELP!  


OK peeps! Drink WATER today! Watch what you eat like a crazed weasel!!! 
Good luck at tomorrow's weigh in!!!!


----------



## lovealldisney

desserts


POINTS® Value: 3
Servings:  8
Preparation Time:  10 min
Cooking Time:  65 min
Level of Difficulty:  Moderate   
Our take on a Thanksgiving classic features a light graham cracker crust. Just the right sweetness to offset the pumpkin pie spice. 


Ingredients
3 oz reduced-fat cinnamon graham crackers, about 5 1/2 sheets 
1 tbsp packed light brown sugar 
2 tbsp unsalted butter, melted 
2 large egg white(s) 
1 large egg(s) 
1/2 cup(s) dark brown sugar 
1/4 tsp table salt 
2 tsp pumpkin pie spice, or less to taste 
1 cup(s) canned pumpkin 
1/2 cup(s) fat-free evaporated milk 
4 tbsp lite whipped topping 
Instructions
Position rack in middle of oven. Preheat oven to 350ºF. 


Place graham crackers and light brown sugar in a food processor and process into crumbs (or smash into crumbs in a sealed plastic food bag with a rolling pin). Spoon crumbs into a small bowl; add melted butter and combine with fingers into a coarse meal. Distribute crumbs evenly on bottom and up sides of an ungreased 9-inch pie plate. Chill for 30 minutes before baking. Bake until crust starts to turn golden, about 8 to 10 minutes; remove from oven and let cool.


Meanwhile, in a large bowl, using an electric mixer, whip egg whites until frothy; fold in egg, dark brown sugar, salt, pumpkin pie spice and evaporated milk. Beat pumpkin custard until smooth and pour into pie shell. Bake until a knife inserted in center comes out clean, about 45 to 55 minutes. Slice into 8 pieces, top each piece with 1/2 tablespoon of whipped topping and serve warm or at room temperature. Yields 1 slice per serving. 


Hi Wendy

This came right from the Wieght Watchers web site. You might want to try it?? It sounds good. Good Luck! 

The other Wendy


----------



## DisneyObsession

This recipe sounds yummy....maybe I'll make that instead! 



lovealldisney said:


> desserts
> 
> 
> POINTS® Value: 3
> Servings:  8
> Preparation Time:  10 min
> Cooking Time:  65 min
> Level of Difficulty:  Moderate
> Our take on a Thanksgiving classic features a light graham cracker crust. Just the right sweetness to offset the pumpkin pie spice.
> 
> 
> Ingredients
> 3 oz reduced-fat cinnamon graham crackers, about 5 1/2 sheets
> 1 tbsp packed light brown sugar
> 2 tbsp unsalted butter, melted
> 2 large egg white(s)
> 1 large egg(s)
> 1/2 cup(s) dark brown sugar
> 1/4 tsp table salt
> 2 tsp pumpkin pie spice, or less to taste
> 1 cup(s) canned pumpkin
> 1/2 cup(s) fat-free evaporated milk
> 4 tbsp lite whipped topping
> Instructions
> Position rack in middle of oven. Preheat oven to 350ºF.
> 
> 
> Place graham crackers and light brown sugar in a food processor and process into crumbs (or smash into crumbs in a sealed plastic food bag with a rolling pin). Spoon crumbs into a small bowl; add melted butter and combine with fingers into a coarse meal. Distribute crumbs evenly on bottom and up sides of an ungreased 9-inch pie plate. Chill for 30 minutes before baking. Bake until crust starts to turn golden, about 8 to 10 minutes; remove from oven and let cool.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, in a large bowl, using an electric mixer, whip egg whites until frothy; fold in egg, dark brown sugar, salt, pumpkin pie spice and evaporated milk. Beat pumpkin custard until smooth and pour into pie shell. Bake until a knife inserted in center comes out clean, about 45 to 55 minutes. Slice into 8 pieces, top each piece with 1/2 tablespoon of whipped topping and serve warm or at room temperature. Yields 1 slice per serving.
> 
> 
> Hi Wendy
> 
> This came right from the Wieght Watchers web site. You might want to try it?? It sounds good. Good Luck!
> 
> The other Wendy


----------



## UtahMama

lovealldisney said:


> desserts
> 
> 
> POINTS® Value: 3
> Servings:  8
> Preparation Time:  10 min
> Cooking Time:  65 min
> Level of Difficulty:  Moderate
> Our take on a Thanksgiving classic features a light graham cracker crust. Just the right sweetness to offset the pumpkin pie spice.
> 
> 
> Ingredients
> 3 oz reduced-fat cinnamon graham crackers, about 5 1/2 sheets
> 1 tbsp packed light brown sugar
> 2 tbsp unsalted butter, melted
> 2 large egg white(s)
> 1 large egg(s)
> 1/2 cup(s) dark brown sugar
> 1/4 tsp table salt
> 2 tsp pumpkin pie spice, or less to taste
> 1 cup(s) canned pumpkin
> 1/2 cup(s) fat-free evaporated milk
> 4 tbsp lite whipped topping
> Instructions
> Position rack in middle of oven. Preheat oven to 350ºF.
> 
> 
> Place graham crackers and light brown sugar in a food processor and process into crumbs (or smash into crumbs in a sealed plastic food bag with a rolling pin). Spoon crumbs into a small bowl; add melted butter and combine with fingers into a coarse meal. Distribute crumbs evenly on bottom and up sides of an ungreased 9-inch pie plate. Chill for 30 minutes before baking. Bake until crust starts to turn golden, about 8 to 10 minutes; remove from oven and let cool.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, in a large bowl, using an electric mixer, whip egg whites until frothy; fold in egg, dark brown sugar, salt, pumpkin pie spice and evaporated milk. Beat pumpkin custard until smooth and pour into pie shell. Bake until a knife inserted in center comes out clean, about 45 to 55 minutes. Slice into 8 pieces, top each piece with 1/2 tablespoon of whipped topping and serve warm or at room temperature. Yields 1 slice per serving.
> 
> 
> Hi Wendy
> 
> This came right from the Wieght Watchers web site. You might want to try it?? It sounds good. Good Luck!
> 
> The other Wendy



Hi Other Wendy-- Thanks! I wrote it down and will totally try it!! I also found a lower fat pumpkin pie recipe on Allrecipes.com that I think I'll do instead of my fatty-fat-fat recipe. HOWEVER, on this one, I'm doing my very yummy, flakey pie crust. Topped with real whipped cream, they won't know the difference. UNLESS it turns into another incident like my lowfat potato salad of '06....  


Low-Fat Pumpkin Pie  
Rated: 5 out of 5 by 6 members 	Prep Time: 5 Minutes
Cook Time: 40 Minutes 	Ready In: 45 Minutes
Yields: 8 servings
"You won't miss the fat one bit when you slice into this spicy pumpkin pie with its golden crust and creamy filling. Sharon Haugen of Fargo, North Dakota shares the recipe for her lightened-up twist on a Thanksgiving classic."

INGREDIENTS:
1 (15 ounce) can solid pack
pumpkin
1 (14 ounce) can fat free
sweetened condensed milk
1/2 cup egg substitute

1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
1 (9 inch) unbaked pastry shell


DIRECTIONS:
1. 	In a large mixing bowl, combine the first seven ingredients; beat just until smooth. Pour into pastry shell. Bake at 425 degrees F for 15 minutes. Reduce heat to 350 degrees F; bake 25-30 minutes longer or until a knife inserted near the center comes out clean. Cool on a wire rack. Store in the refrigerator.


----------



## DisneyLaura

dance2874 said:


> I cannot even remember the last time I was here, but I sure do need to be! Life has gotten crazy and I have just lost track of everything, even my peeps. The good news is that I have pretty much maintainted since about June/July. The bad news is that I still have alot more to lose to be where I want to be.
> 
> I guess I should post a few updates here to start with. Amanda started Kindergarten this year! I cant believe she is in "big girl" school  Brandon will be 9 months old this week...already. I miss him being tiny but of course he is so much fun now. He is a wiggly, busy little guy and we finally have gotten past the reflux he was battling for the most part. He still has the most amazing blue eyes and the only person in the family with them is my mom so we dont know how he got them!
> 
> We had some family pictures done last weekend. If you are interested here is a link to some of them:
> 
> Off to try to read back and catch up with everyone!



Hi Dance - the pictures are just gorgeous.  The kids have gotten so big and evewn more beautiful.



luvmyboys said:


> quick check in to 'fess up.  Today was "Bread Day."    Made the mistake of strolling down the bakery aisle at this fantastic regional grocery store on the East Coast (anyone have a Wegman's?  looooove it)
> 
> Yeeeahh....  ended up w/ a pretzel roll for lunch, bought cheddar biscuits to go with dinner, and tomorrow we're having French Dip sandwiches on french rolls.  I believe "rolls" is the operative word here.  Someone stop the madness!!!!!  I doubt my 40 minutes on the elliptical even skimmed the surface.
> 
> So.  I will do elliptical AND Body Pump class tomorrow.  And eat my french dip with a fork.  and will stab myself with that fork if I so much as glance at anyone else's roll!



Sounds good to me and you had me  



luvmyboys said:


> Yeah, I'm laughing too!  Until tomorrow, when I need a shoe horn & Crisco to get into my jeans.  Good times right there.



  



LMO429 said:


> oh boy! I need to catch up on the thread!  I'm sick again! WONDERFUL!



I'm sick too.



MA pigletfan said:


> I am Sorry for THE weird Typing, for Some reaSon CerTain keyS on my CompuTer are only Typing in CapiTal leTTerS!!!!!! iT lookS like a ranSom noTe!!!!! ugHHHHHHHHHH!!!!
> anyway I juST wanTed To Say I ordered my Tix for TwiligT for friday!!!!
> ok I HaVe To fix THiS!!!! G'NigHT! omg..if I need a new CompuTer I will flip!



Ok what do you want 



UtahMama said:


> Good! Glad you're back!!! Start fresh tomorrow
> 
> Speaking of tomorrow, happy weigh day eve, Peeps!!!
> 
> Tomorrow poses an interesting dilemma for me and some of us. *Twilight *premiere!!!! MUST have "pawcorn" at movies. Don't kid yourself with baby carrots like I once did (I swear! I obsessed about not having buttery yummy movie theater popcorn the whole movie!). SO...what to DO??  SIGHHHH. I guess the butter/salt/carb ratio will have to be out of whack. I'll reeeeeally be "good" this weekend and up the tread mill calories-burned.
> 
> Which leads me to the Thanksgiving feast that I'm hosting for my extended family. OY! I have to do "my food" separately in addition to the fat laden staples. Even my healthier versions are not entirely guiltless, but I'll feel much better if I attempt to still "eat clean". I usually gain multiple pounds that day so I HAVE to watch it.
> 
> OH! Does anyone have any healthy-ish pumpkin dessert recipes??? I have to make my famous pumpkin pie for my family, but it's hugely fattening, so none for me. I'm wanting to do bars or some sort but don't have a GOOD recipe that is low fat and low sugar. HELP!
> 
> 
> OK peeps! Drink WATER today! Watch what you eat like a crazed weasel!!!
> Good luck at tomorrow's weigh in!!!!



I tried to do a link but I can't get it to work so if you go onto Kraft foods dot com and search for doulble layer pumpkin pie you can see it.  It sounds really good.  On the bottom of it you can reduce the fat with other choices.  Thanksgiving is my absolute favorite holiday.  I LOVE everything, that's my problem.  I really have to congratulate you on making a different dinner for you (pat yourself on your back).  We go over my DH's family's house.  I really just try and eat a tablespoon of everything at dinner (more turkey though just the fixin's) and then have a small slice of pice.  Apple is my favorite by I do have a little of pumpkin too.


----------



## dwheatl

UtahMama said:


> OK peeps! Drink WATER today! Watch what you eat like a crazed weasel!!!
> Good luck at tomorrow's weigh in!!!!



OK, am I supposed to watch what I eat like I'm the crazed weasel, or like the food is the crazed weasel? 

I'll be making sugar-free cranberry sauce, and vegan pumpkin custard (for DS, but it really tastes pretty good, is low in calories and a lot healthier than pie).

DD is going to see Twilight at midnight tonight. I'm interested, but I 'm more excited to see Quantum of Solace. I hope James Bond gets nekkid again . I prefer a "real" man to a teenage boy. But that's just me.


----------



## mousehouselover

UtahMama said:


> Mango!!!
> I just had my last session with my trainer. It is a huge benefit to work with one. He never once made me cry like on Biggest Loser, for which I thanked him.



My session was great! I'm so glad this trainer isn't a drill sargent (at least not yet...... He's waiting until we show up for a second or third time to let that side show....... ) I enjoyed my workout tody, wan't really tired or sore.  He showed us some things to do at the gym and at home for our 'off' days. Our tentative schedule is: session w/trainer on Thurs, gym by ourselves on Sat and Tues. We have to work around all the winter holidays......but it will help keep us honest. 

The first pumpkin pie recipie sounds a lot like my sweet potato pie. I'm making it for work in the morning....... I can't even lick the spoon from it but I'm making it anyway. My coworkers have raved over this pie for 13 mos, no joke. 

Short rant...... WDW hasn't posted their hours for May '09 yet........ They usually release them 6 mos out because of ADRs but the ADR system is still screwed up and when DH called CRO today they said it would be unlikely that hours will be posted before Dec 1st and they are changing several things for a NEW EVENT, details coming around the first of the year. Ok, I'm kind of excited to hear about anything new at WDW but it's getting in the way of being able to plan my meals. My family needs to eat and all the god ADRs will be gone by the time I get to make any calls..........


----------



## missnarwhale

mousehouselover said:


> Short rant...... WDW hasn't posted their hours for May '09 yet........ They usually release them 6 mos out because of ADRs but the ADR system is still screwed up and when DH called CRO today they said it would be unlikely that hours will be posted before Dec 1st and they are changing several things for a NEW EVENT, details coming around the first of the year. Ok, I'm kind of excited to hear about anything new at WDW but it's getting in the way of being able to plan my meals. My family needs to eat and all the god ADRs will be gone by the time I get to make any calls..........




oh! how exciting! i wonder what the new event is??

i sure hope you get to make your ARDs though! good luck!


----------



## pixie dust 112

I am -2.6 today, of course most of that is just an adjustment for the 2.2 I gained with AUnt Flo last week!


----------



## mousehouselover

I'm -5 lbs this week. Yep, 5. At weigh in last week I was 183.x (don't remember what the .x was.......) and today I'm 178.4. It's a huge step in the right direction! Staying on plan and drinking all my water has helped. I'm also really focusing on getting 5 servings of fruit or veggies every day. 

I hope everyone else has pretty numbers today!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

mousehouselover said:


> I'm -5 lbs this week. Yep, 5. At weigh in last week I was 183.x (don't remember what the .x was.......) and today I'm 178.4. It's a huge step in the right direction! Staying on plan and drinking all my water has helped. I'm also really focusing on getting 5 servings of fruit or veggies every day.
> 
> I hope everyone else has pretty numbers today!



 Excellent weigh-in!

Peeps, I am -1.5lbs this week - although I must confess I think this is more down to illness than anything good and healthy that I might have done  

So, who went to see Twilight last night? Its not released over here until 19TH OF DECEMBER!!!  I cant believe I have to wait so long!
So without giving too much away - what did you think?

Hope everyone has a great weigh-in


----------



## DisneyGalUK

MA pigletfan said:


> I am Sorry for THE weird Typing, for Some reaSon CerTain keyS on my CompuTer are only Typing in CapiTal leTTerS!!!!!! iT lookS like a ranSom noTe!!!!!



Forgot to say, this made me


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Ack! I haven't been on hardly at all this week! School has been SO stressful and I've had so much work. And when I work, I eat. So I'm +1 this week. Gained back the pound I lost, but I'm actually suprised that's all I gained.

I didn't get to exercise as much as I wanted either. Oh well, there's always next week. Luckily we only have two days next week because of Thanksgiving, so maybe I can get my daily exercise in.

Goal for the week: Exercise everyday and stop snacking when not hungry.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## LMO429

I'm still sick so I am going to take a pass this week.  

I am going to see Twilight tonight but I have a feeling it's not going to be that good I dont know why..the special effects from the trailer look pretty cheesy.

I just looked at my calendar and made a mini goal for myself.  It's 6 weeks until the new year.  My goal is to not binge thru the holidays.  I am not saying I will not have cake and cookies but I not going to go into full fledge binges just because I ate bad here and there.  Trying to adjust my mental attitude from now I know alot of activities and plans are coming within the next 6 weeks and I want to be prepared before I encounter them.

I may be the only person who hates thanksgiving food.  I think turkey is dry and gross and am not a big potato person so I usually do not have a hard time with over eating on this holiday.

This post sounds bitter lol...maybe its because Im still sick and its bothering me I am not getting better  

Hope the peeps have a nice weekend.  My hubby and I are going to be looking at houses this weekend...I can't belive we are going to move out of city its going to be an adjustment.  But for the $ we spend in rent we could have a huge house with property in NJ


----------



## UGABelle

Well... I'm *+1* this week.

I didn't get to do as much as I'd hoped this week to get rid of that extra pound from Disney, so it's still there today.

But, I still had such a great time @ the World, that I'm not bumming too much!  

Hope everyone else has a great Friday!


----------



## UtahMama

HAPPY TWILIGHT DAY!!!


DS19 (Jordan) went at midnight last night and said it was great! 
I am going tonight!   I'm super excited!


Plus, I'm down -1.6!!


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> I'm still sick so I am going to take a pass this week.
> 
> I am going to see Twilight tonight but I have a feeling it's not going to be that good I dont know why..the special effects from the trailer look pretty cheesy.
> 
> I just looked at my calendar and made a mini goal for myself.  It's 6 weeks until the new year.  My goal is to not binge thru the holidays.  I am not saying I will not have cake and cookies but I not going to go into full fledge binges just because I ate bad here and there.  Trying to adjust my mental attitude from now I know alot of activities and plans are coming within the next 6 weeks and I want to be prepared before I encounter them.
> 
> I may be the only person who hates thanksgiving food.  I think turkey is dry and gross and am not a big potato person so I usually do not have a hard time with over eating on this holiday.
> 
> This post sounds bitter lol...maybe its because Im still sick and its bothering me I am not getting better
> 
> Hope the peeps have a nice weekend.  My hubby and I are going to be looking at houses this weekend...I can't belive we are going to move out of city its going to be an adjustment.  But for the $ we spend in rent we could have a huge house with property in NJ



you don't sound bitter..you sound like me today! haha....i am sooo pMSing and i just cannot get over the fact that i still have not dropped any weight..ooooh angry today!  
So i am up again..another .8  yah i am awesome. If this keeps up after the new year i am going to be beyond stressing myself out about the wedding and not being in the shape i want. i do think i am losing inches..but the weight is just awful...grrrrrrrr
ok sorry..i will take a deep breath, enjoy my day and see Twilight tonight...


----------



## LMO429

MA pigletfan said:


> you don't sound bitter..you sound like me today! haha....i am sooo pMSing and i just cannot get over the fact that i still have not dropped any weight..ooooh angry today!
> So i am up again..another .8  yah i am awesome. If this keeps up after the new year i am going to be beyond stressing myself out about the wedding and not being in the shape i want. i do think i am losing inches..but the weight is just awful...grrrrrrrr
> ok sorry..i will take a deep breath, enjoy my day and see Twilight tonight...



Once you get your dress it will be the ultimate motivation trust me!


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> Once you get your dress it will be the ultimate motivation trust me!



GOD i hope so!!!!!!!


----------



## HockeyKat

I am -6.2 today!!  So that is a total of 9.2 lbs lost since I recommitted Nov 4th.  Only 15 more to go to get to my lowest 2008 weight... likely not going to happen before the end of the year, but at least I am moving in the right direction.  

Noni, awesome weigh-in!

L, sorry you are still sick... I hate being sick, it makes me so cranky.  I did the same thing by moving here to NC from downtown Chicago... for the same price as my 500 sq ft studio (to buy as a condo), I got a 2300 sq ft 3-bed house w/ a 2 car garage, brand new.   Plus the weather is better!  

MA (Gina? tell me if I have the name wrong, I have siggies turned off), if you are PMSing, IGNORE YOUR SCALE!!  Never ever weigh during PMS/TOM, it will just freak you out.  I always either stay the same or go up that week. 



Okay, I have a gym dilemna, which I posted elsewhere but could use a few more opinions.  This is long so feel free to skip.  

I used to work across town, 25 min from home.  I belong to Planet Fitness which is brand new, $10/month, no classes, but I do really like the facility (clean, lots of machines, etc.).   It was 5 min from work so I went at lunch, which is what I prefer. since I tend to get off work after 6:30-7 and am tired and hungry. 

Now, I work 10 min from home in the other direction. For reference, I have two potential paths home, both are 10 min.   

My old PF is way too far, and there is another one that is about 15 min from either home or work, or a 10 min detour on one way home.  However, since it too far for a lunchtime workout, and a detour, I have found myself maybe only hitting it once a week on average, when I should really hit it at least 3 times.  

I live in a relatively populated area for Raleigh, so I figured I would check out what it is my area.    There are three options:  An Anytime Fitness ($35/month) that is in one path home, has no classes but is 24 hour and brand new, a Gold's Gym (?/month) that is a bit out of the way but in another path home, has classes but nothing exciting, and a fly-by-night place that is $149/year and has kickboxing classes at lunch and boot camp at night, both of which interest me.  

Fly-by-night place is *really* outdated (and I mean really), has a few ellipticals, weight machines, free weights, in addition to the classes. 

So I am really between keeping my $10/mo place and trying to get there as much as possible... or switching to fly by night place and seeing if I go there more often. 

As a reference, when I am in "the zone", I usually only do the elliptical or arc trainer (and I do prefer arc and fly-by-night doesn't have one) for 30-40 min 3-4 times a week, and a weight circuit 2-3 times a week. I would substitute the 45 min kickboxing class or the hour boot camp (at night) for the elliptical. 

Any advice?


----------



## Pakey

I'm a SAMER this week.  

And I won't be around next week to post in because I'll be in Las Vegas hanging with my best friend.  And we will not be eating in a Peepish manner, I can tell you that.

*Kat*, way to go.  I admire and envy your commitment.


----------



## LMO429

HockeyKat said:


> I am -6.2 today!!  So that is a total of 9.2 lbs lost since I recommitted Nov 4th.  Only 15 more to go to get to my lowest 2008 weight... likely not going to happen before the end of the year, but at least I am moving in the right direction.
> 
> Noni, awesome weigh-in!
> 
> L, sorry you are still sick... I hate being sick, it makes me so cranky.  I did the same thing by moving here to NC from downtown Chicago... for the same price as my 500 sq ft studio (to buy as a condo), I got a 2300 sq ft 3-bed house w/ a 2 car garage, brand new.   Plus the weather is better!
> 
> MA (Gina? tell me if I have the name wrong, I have siggies turned off), if you are PMSing, IGNORE YOUR SCALE!!  Never ever weigh during PMS/TOM, it will just freak you out.  I always either stay the same or go up that week.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I have a gym dilemna, which I posted elsewhere but could use a few more opinions.  This is long so feel free to skip.
> 
> I used to work across town, 25 min from home.  I belong to Planet Fitness which is brand new, $10/month, no classes, but I do really like the facility (clean, lots of machines, etc.).   It was 5 min from work so I went at lunch, which is what I prefer. since I tend to get off work after 6:30-7 and am tired and hungry.
> 
> Now, I work 10 min from home in the other direction. For reference, I have two potential paths home, both are 10 min.
> 
> My old PF is way too far, and there is another one that is about 15 min from either home or work, or a 10 min detour on one way home.  However, since it too far for a lunchtime workout, and a detour, I have found myself maybe only hitting it once a week on average, when I should really hit it at least 3 times.
> 
> I live in a relatively populated area for Raleigh, so I figured I would check out what it is my area.    There are three options:  An Anytime Fitness ($35/month) that is in one path home, has no classes but is 24 hour and brand new, a Gold's Gym (?/month) that is a bit out of the way but in another path home, has classes but nothing exciting, and a fly-by-night place that is $149/year and has kickboxing classes at lunch and boot camp at night, both of which interest me.
> 
> Fly-by-night place is *really* outdated (and I mean really), has a few ellipticals, weight machines, free weights, in addition to the classes.
> 
> So I am really between keeping my $10/mo place and trying to get there as much as possible... or switching to fly by night place and seeing if I go there more often.
> 
> As a reference, when I am in "the zone", I usually only do the elliptical or arc trainer (and I do prefer arc and fly-by-night doesn't have one) for 30-40 min 3-4 times a week, and a weight circuit 2-3 times a week. I would substitute the 45 min kickboxing class or the hour boot camp (at night) for the elliptical.
> 
> Any advice?




My advice is to workout at home.  I have been working out at home for over a year and I have to say I am more consistent with my workouts because of it. I would say I work out at home about 5 days a week and possibly go to a gym 1x a week.  By time I use to walk to the gym wait for the class to start or wait for someone to get off a machine my motivation is gone.

I guess my addice is to do what works for you...if lunch time is the ideal time for you to work out then I would join where it easiest to get to at lunch But for me its easiest to work out at home it make me more commited and i feel I make less excuses about working out when I get it out of the way at home right after I wake up in the morning


----------



## UtahMama

Kat- maybe get a day pass to workout in each gym and let that make your mind up for you.  Maybe one that you think is ho-hum is actually better and vice-versa. 

SO? What did you do this week (or 2) to lose 6.2??? That is GREAT! 

This probably makes you the...


----------



## LMO429

MA pigletfan said:


> GOD i hope so!!!!!!!



trust me when I got my wedding dress I weighed about 154 pounds, they ordered me a size 14 and I freaked out because for me that was my all time high weight and I was unhappy with myself..all the sample size wedding dress didnt zip in the back for me and it made me angry that they didnt because i let myself go..... the day of my wedding  I weighed in at 126, they had to take the dress in considerably and I still think it was kinda of big on me on my wedding day.

Dont panic with the dress sizes either you minus 4. For example let say they order you a size 14 in a wedding dress your dress size in clothes is a 10.

My girlfriend got a size 10 wedding dress she weighed about 125 and she was a size 6 in clothes.


----------



## HockeyKat

Thanks Faith... if only I could do this all the time, I would be at goal in no time.  Instead of 25 lbs away... but I can't think that way, just gotta keep moving forward.  



LMO429 said:


> My advice is to workout at home.  I have been working out at home for over a year and I have to say I am more consistent with my workouts because of it. I would say I work out at home about 5 days a week and possibly go to a gym 1x a week.  By time I use to walk to the gym wait for the class to start or wait for someone to get off a machine my motivation is gone.
> 
> I guess my addice is to do what works for you...if lunch time is the ideal time for you to work out then I would join where it easiest to get to at lunch But for me its easiest to work out at home it make me more commited and i feel I make less excuses about working out when I get it out of the way at home right after I wake up in the morning



Yeah, unfortunately the working out at home thing just never has worked for me.  My couch is infinitely more exciting to me than the stepper or a DVD.  Usually with DVD workouts I wind up sitting on the couch and watching!!   

I have historically done better with working out when I have a specific place and time and routine, and it has to be a place that is designated specifically for working out.   If I could do a real home gym, then possibly, but that would never fly in my household.  




UtahMama said:


> Kat- maybe get a day pass to workout in each gym and let that make your mind up for you.  Maybe one that you think is ho-hum is actually better and vice-versa.
> 
> SO? What did you do this week (or 2) to lose 6.2??? That is GREAT!
> 
> This probably makes you the...



Yeah, I am definitely going to check out the fly-by-night place next week, the owner-operator said come on by whenever and try it out.  

What I did... hmm.   Back to basics, I guess.  Tracking my calories and sticking to it, which is probably the main thing (somewhere around 900-1100 with an upper bound of 1200), ate lots of veggies, drank my 64 oz water every day.   I did work out 3 times last week in addition to my regular Monday night ice hockey practice, but not at all this week (other than practice).   

Oh, and I still drink 1-2 cups of coffee every morning, a dt soda at lunch, and a few caffeine free dt sodas a night.   I do indulge occasionally in a beer or glass of wine (or half a bottle like last night, BAD idea), but I track them in my calorie intake.


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Good Morning, all!  I am -1.  Had a rough start to the week because of the stomach flu, then when that started to pass, AF came along!     I did pretty good staying on track with eating once I could and got in a couple of workouts.  
Wow, HockeyKat, -6.2... I'm in awe!  Great Job!       My hardest part is drinking all of that water... guess I'm gonna have the water bottle glued to my fingers this week!


----------



## mommaU4

Hi all! 

Bad, bad week for me. Chinese dinner one night, lunch with friends another, birthday party complete with cake and ice cream. Plus I didn't work out even one day this past week and haven't had ANY water.  

So needless to say, all that added up to a hefty gain of *+4 lbs* from 214 to 218. 

Oh well, at least I am still in the teens and also am able to hang onto my 45 lb banner. Next week will be better. I'm already off to a good start today. It's just really frightening to see how quickly the weight can be put back on!!! Geez, now I can see how those previous Biggest Loser contestants gained back part or even all of their weight. Scary stuff. 

Congrats to all who lost or maintained!!  Have a nice weekend.


----------



## MA pigletfan

HockeyKat said:


> I am -6.2 today!!  So that is a total of 9.2 lbs lost since I recommitted Nov 4th.  Only 15 more to go to get to my lowest 2008 weight... likely not going to happen before the end of the year, but at least I am moving in the right direction.
> 
> Noni, awesome weigh-in!
> 
> L, sorry you are still sick... I hate being sick, it makes me so cranky.  I did the same thing by moving here to NC from downtown Chicago... for the same price as my 500 sq ft studio (to buy as a condo), I got a 2300 sq ft 3-bed house w/ a 2 car garage, brand new.   Plus the weather is better!
> 
> MA (Gina? tell me if I have the name wrong, I have siggies turned off), if you are PMSing, IGNORE YOUR SCALE!!  Never ever weigh during PMS/TOM, it will just freak you out.  I always either stay the same or go up that week.
> 
> Any advice?


yup its Gina..i know i should have stayed away but i was daresay excited because it felt like my pants were falling off a bit but alas i should have known better!! 
YAY for your huge loss..i really don't know how you only eat that amount of calories..you  have amazing restraint



LMO429 said:


> trust me when I got my wedding dress I weighed about 154 pounds, they ordered me a size 14 and I freaked out because for me that was my all time high weight and I was unhappy with myself..all the sample size wedding dress didnt zip in the back for me and it made me angry that they didnt because i let myself go..... the day of my wedding  I weighed in at 126, they had to take the dress in considerably and I still think it was kinda of big on me on my wedding day.
> 
> Dont panic with the dress sizes either you minus 4. For example let say they order you a size 14 in a wedding dress your dress size in clothes is a 10.
> 
> My girlfriend got a size 10 wedding dress she weighed about 125 and she was a size 6 in clothes.


yah i know..i was warned of that. yet another horrifying thought right now..i am def. waiting until jan. or feb to try on/order..i really hope i am a size down by then, solidly...grrrr


----------



## missnarwhale

Ok! I'm actually here to weigh in ON TIME!

My scale is pretty old school and I had a hard time remembering where I was since I've been back and track and all that business. I think I was 157 or so when I started back up. Then I was sick and up 1.5, making me 158.5 (the highest my weight has ever been!  ). But this week I weighed in at 156! So I'm DOWN 2.5 this week! But seriously, I need a new scale. 

I'm pretty pumped about it because I really didn't do much. I watched what I ate and that is it. My mom got me a "yoga for inflexible people" dvd, so I tried to do it. I really did try! I swear! But it's so booooring! The lady keeps telling me to inhale and exhale and clear my mind, and all I'm thinking about is school and I wonder what so and so is doing and wow my apartment is dirty and when did I last feed the cat? 

I tried to go for a walk but the minute my foot hit the sidewalk a mini snow storm started. So that was out. I am playing two shows this weekend, and I get a lot of exercise that way. Accordions are heavy! Also the shows are not at bars, so I won't be tempted to drink beer! 

I'm going back and reading everyone's old trip reports so that I know everyone just a little bit better! So if I start talking some mumbo jumbo about your vacation from years ago, don't be alarmed! 

Hope everyone is well! Have a good weekend and be good! 

Also! No more talk about pie!


----------



## HockeyKat

LittleBoPeep said:


> Good Morning, all!  I am -1.  Had a rough start to the week because of the stomach flu, then when that started to pass, AF came along!     I did pretty good staying on track with eating once I could and got in a couple of workouts.
> Wow, HockeyKat, -6.2... I'm in awe!  Great Job!       My hardest part is drinking all of that water... guess I'm gonna have the water bottle glued to my fingers this week!



Thanks!!  I HATE water, so I try to see it as diet medicine.  I have a 32 oz bottle at my desk and I just keep downing it like I would a nasty shot of nyquil.  I never add anything to it, I think that defeats the purpose... 



mommaU4 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Bad, bad week for me. Chinese dinner one night, lunch with friends another, birthday party complete with cake and ice cream. Plus I didn't work out even one day this past week and haven't had ANY water.
> 
> So needless to say, all that added up to a hefty gain of *+4 lbs* from 214 to 218.
> 
> Oh well, at least I am still in the teens and also am able to hang onto my 45 lb banner. Next week will be better. I'm already off to a good start today. It's just really frightening to see how quickly the weight can be put back on!!! Geez, now I can see how those previous Biggest Loser contestants gained back part or even all of their weight. Scary stuff.
> 
> Congrats to all who lost or maintained!!  Have a nice weekend.



Man, I KNOW how easy it is to put back on. I never wonder how they do it!!  



MA pigletfan said:


> yup its Gina..i know i should have stayed away but i was daresay excited because it felt like my pants were falling off a bit but alas i should have known better!!
> YAY for your huge loss..i really don't know how you only eat that amount of calories..you  have amazing restraint
> 
> 
> yah i know..i was warned of that. yet another horrifying thought right now..i am def. waiting until jan. or feb to try on/order..i really hope i am a size down by then, solidly...grrrr



Good, glad I got it right!   And I just try to maximize my food per calorie... like bulk things up with lots of veggies.  Last night I did one serving of pasta and 1 of alfredo sauce, but added clams, spinach, mushrooms, onions... so it seemed like more food.   I also usually eat at least one dinner sized salad a day w/ lowfat dressing (not ff, they tend to suck).


I visited Gold's Gym at lunch, and WOWEE are they expensive.  More than 3 times the fly-by-night.   And yeah, they have lots and lots of bells and whistles, indoor and outdoor pool, basketball, raquetball, tennis courts, 36 classes a week, etc, but I am not sure I need all that and I sure don't for that price!


----------



## dance2874

Hey there everyone! Happy weigh in day! I have seen LOTS of good numbers so far everyone! Wooohoo!! I am a samer this week, which I guess is ok since I just recommitted to try to actually_ lose _some more weight a few days ago. 

Next week I hope to see a prettier number on the scale, but it is going to be a challenge. Sunday is DD's birthday party...my baby girl is turning SIX! I am making the cake (and I cant wait to try some new recipes with the frosting so you know what that means! I have to try it!) And I am making cookies and chocolate suckers for favors...so there may be a few licks of the bowl there. And then there is Thanksgiving. Maybe all the shopping I have planned for Black Friday will work off some calories?!


----------



## Kathi OD

OK, so it's Friday, and I've been bullied (by someone who shall remain nameless) into reporting a weight loss lest I be placed on the naughty list.  I ended up -3 for the week, but figure that some how, some way, I'll still manage to end up on the naughty list.


----------



## 2girlsmom

Kathi OD said:


> OK, so it's Friday, and I've been bullied (by someone who shall remain nameless) into reporting a weight loss lest I be placed on the naughty list. I ended up -3 for the week, but figure that some how, some way, I'll still manage to end up on the naughty list.


Well, sure, its just your basic personality, Kathi. Mine too... 


Umm, Wendy, I still don't have a scale, so I am still not weighing, just so ya know...


----------



## LMO429

Just got home went to see Twilight IT ROCKED!!!!

spoiler ahead.........so stop reading if you did not see the flick yet










I thought the "spidermonkey" quote was cheesy and so was the casting of Mr. Cullen and how they showed edward running fast...other than that I loved it! It was a great flick!~!!!!!!!


----------



## DisneyObsession

Sorry I'm late.......lost 1! That gives me 10 since Aug! I am excited and half way to my goal of wearing my ring!!!  WOOHOO!!!


----------



## dwheatl

I stayed the same this week. I was pretty good on the food (I know under 1400 a day), but there was no time to exercise in the latter part of the week. I am so tired after working all day and then going to take care of my mom. I'm going to squeeze in some exercise this weekend; hit the gym tomorrow and walk to church and back Sunday. I'm hoping the weight stall is just a little blip on the weight loss graph.


LMO429 said:


> Hope the peeps have a nice weekend.  My hubby and I are going to be looking at houses this weekend...I can't belive we are going to move out of city its going to be an adjustment.  But for the $ we spend in rent we could have a huge house with property in NJ



I'm a West Coast girl, and used to think of NJ just as the butt of SNL jokes. When we went to PA in Aug., though, we drove through NJ and it was beautiful. Not at all the way I pictured it. Good luck finding your dream home. 



UtahMama said:


> HAPPY TWILIGHT DAY!!!
> 
> 
> DS19 (Jordan) went at midnight last night and said it was great!
> I am going tonight!   I'm super excited!


 DD went to the 12:15 show last night. DH and I saw the funniest thing on the news this morning. They were showing a line of teenage girls waiting to get into the movie. Then, a girl walked down the hallway, saw the camera, and pulled her sweatshirt over her face. I'm thinking someone either sneaked out of the house last night, or told mama they were babysitting. it takes a former sneaky   teen to know one!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Oh dear!!!!!!!!!! *+3*!!!!!!!!! Thats what happens when you bake solidly for 3 weeks and don't weigh yourself! I have been good since Monday though, so dread to think what I weighed before!!!!!!

Am back on the straight and narrow now - apart from a few xmas meals we have booked out we are determined to be good until our Christmas vacation! Then the weight gain will really commence!

Well done to all the losers!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

I'm *-2.5 lbs.* this week.  

*BTW Wendy*, I'm sorry I'm late..... again.  However, I don't have anymore clinicals until March so I sould be able to post on Fridays.


----------



## MA pigletfan

hey everyone 
I also saw Twilight last night....LOVED IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I also agree with Lauren's assessments...I am only 1/3 into New Moon now and I am even more obsessed with the series now I can't wait to finish it and get to the last 2! 

My Pilates with the ball Dvd came in today..I will be trying that one out later..i really need to do something to get more limber and hopefully this will do the trick! 
OH we also tagged our Christmas Tree today..yay!!!


----------



## UtahMama

Kathi OD said:


> OK, so it's Friday, and I've been bullied (by someone who shall remain nameless) into reporting a weight loss lest I be placed on the naughty list.  I ended up -3 for the week, but figure that some how, some way, I'll still manage to end up on the naughty list.


WHUUUT???  



2girlsmom said:


> Well, sure, its just your basic personality, Kathi. Mine too...
> 
> 
> Umm, Wendy, I still don't have a scale, so I am still not weighing, just so ya know...


Sit on Santa's lap and ask him for nice shiny new scale for Christmas! I want one of the fat %/BMR one's, so I can drive everybody crazy with my  . 



LMO429 said:


> Just got home went to see Twilight IT ROCKED!!!!
> 
> spoiler ahead.........so stop reading if you did not see the flick yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the "spidermonkey" quote was cheesy and so was the casting of Mr. Cullen and how they showed edward running fast...other than that I loved it! It was a great flick!~!!!!!!!


I had issues with Jasper on a whole and Jacob's funky hair extensions. Loved the bedroom KISS how Edward kept saying "Don't move"  It was better than I thought it was but still liked the book better (of course). I'd give it 3 out of 5 stars or snaps or whatever. 





Yikes, I meant to quote more of you peeps. GREAT numbers this week!!!

Now for the weekly naughty list of non-reporters (and Kristi the naughty-in-general one):(LOL! I hope you guys all know I'm kidding!)
*Disclaimer...it is HIGHLY likely I just didn't see some of your posts, which I apologize for in advance:
*disneylaura* (did I just not write yours down again? I thought I saw a post by you. I'll double check)

*Punkin*

 *lovealldisney*


*WIDF*

*Sparkie*

*Monymony*

*dweatl*


----------



## Disneyfreak92

OK, so I've bee MIA and I'm late with my weigh in, but I'm here now - flying by to post my weigh in info. I am *down 1.6* from the last time I weighed in officially two weeks ago. That puts me at 194.5, which means new ribbon for me!!! I'm off to fix that! 

Oh, but first - saw Twilight!!! Twice! LOVED it!


----------



## Sparkie

I've been a bad girl ...... again...... (always wondered what it would be like to be a "bad" girl...ive always been such a rule follower)

Anyway- Down 2  So actually since I was up 2 i am right back where I started.

had a reality wake up call night before last when I was at work.....  the man who stocks our supplies asked me if I was pregnant    And I said NO! JUST FAT!  Just because i work on the maternity floor and am plump in the middle doesnt mean i am pregnant.  It really hurt my feelings though.  

So I have had made a promise to myself that I am going to try harder.  Now mind you..... I am waiting until after the holidays..... my mom is a yummy cook and i've been looking forward to her holiday cooking since about July. 

Punkin has been missing for a while..... has anybody talked with her either here or myspace/facebook?  Just wondering if she is doing ok.


----------



## pixie dust 112

dwheatl said:


> I'm a West Coast girl, and used to think of NJ just as the butt of SNL jokes. When we went to PA in Aug., though, we drove through NJ and it was beautiful. Not at all the way I pictured it. Good luck finding your dream home.



Hey wait didn't you spend a day at the Jersey Shore with some friends?


----------



## UtahMama

Sparkie said:


> I've been a bad girl ...... again...... (always wondered what it would be like to be a "bad" girl...ive always been such a rule follower)
> 
> Anyway- Down 2  So actually since I was up 2 i am right back where I started.
> 
> had a reality wake up call night before last when I was at work.....  the man who stocks our supplies asked me if I was pregnant    And I said NO! JUST FAT!  Just because i work on the maternity floor and am plump in the middle doesnt mean i am pregnant.  It really hurt my feelings though.
> 
> So I have had made a promise to myself that I am going to try harder.  Now mind you..... I am waiting until after the holidays..... my mom is a yummy cook and i've been looking forward to her holiday cooking since about July.
> 
> Punkin has been missing for a while..... has anybody talked with her either here or myspace/facebook?  Just wondering if she is doing ok.



OHHHH NOOOOOO! I had that happen once too.  

I just said, "I can see how you might think that, but I'm just fat. You MAY not want to just blurt that out next time unless you've seen inside my uterus". I think I traumatized him sufficiently to perhaps pause and think for a nano-second next time.  



Ok Peeps, I just had my very first (minor) gym accident! Well, it's not like I flew off the tread mill going 6 mi/hr. or a bar bell fell and smashed my chest or anything, but while doing sit ups, I jacked up my lower back while doing those twisty sit ups (for side abs/obliques).

So I came home and soaked for a while in an extry-hot "Bublay" Bath and now I'm sitting on my heated-"massaging" chair seat thingie I got for Christmas last year from DS19. It's humming loudly.  

I wanted to share with you's my goodish news that I am up to doing 4-5 sets of 40 sit-ups per session, which is freakin' awsome progress from my original 1 set of 12 last July.    Wooo!


And....U of U won! Go Utes! Poor (BYU) Cougars got their bums handed to them.


----------



## dwheatl

pixie dust 112 said:


> Hey wait didn't you spend a day at the Jersey Shore with some friends?



I did. A couple, in fact, and I had a fabulous time. But I hate to tell you, CA beaches are about 50 times more beautiful than Jersey beaches. We have mountains and cliffs that come right down to the beach. And no biting flies.



UtahMama said:


> Ok Peeps, I just had my very first (minor) gym accident! Well, it's not like I flew off the tread mill going 6 mi/hr. or a bar bell fell and smashed my chest or anything, but while doing sit ups, I jacked up my lower back while doing those twisty sit ups (for side abs/obliques).
> 
> So I came home and soaked for a while in an extry-hot "Bublay" Bath and now I'm sitting on my heated-"massaging" chair seat thingie I got for Christmas last year from DS19. It's humming loudly.
> 
> I wanted to share with you's my goodish news that I am up to doing 4-5 sets of 40 sit-ups per session, which is freakin' awsome progress from my original 1 set of 12 last July.    Wooo!
> 
> And....U of U won! Go Utes! Poor (BYU) Cougars got their bums handed to them.



I got hurt at the gym today too. I smashed my thumb when I was adjusting the hamstring curl machine. I felt like a big dope.

Cal beat Stanford today too. Go Bears! And we went to see Quantum of Solace. I really enjoyed it. You do have to pay attention to follow the plot, though. Or, you could just enjoy watching things blow up and people chasing each other through impossible situations.


----------



## UtahMama

Yayyy! I just purchased a new Healthometer Weight and Body Fat Monitoring Scale! (Walmart, Healthometer model BFM884 cost $39.something).

It's really cool! You put in your height, gender, and age AND GOAL WEIGHT for 4 users. It stores the data too (provided YOU hit the save button)
 <<gadget nerd smilie. 

I can vouch for its accuracy because I just barely had my body fat done at the gym. 

Oh, it also does bone mass and hydration. Prolly good at my age.  

My house smells of heavenly french toast   right now which was made for my kids. That's why I'm hiding all caved away in my room with my bowl of oatmeal so I won't touch a bite of the eggy-bready-bliss. 

I AM forcing my family to eat much more healthily overall so I don't feel too guilty fixing them french toast.  

Happy Sunday Peepies!!!


----------



## Kathi OD

dwheatl said:


> I did. A couple, in fact, and I had a fabulous time. But I hate to tell you, CA beaches are about 50 times more beautiful than Jersey beaches. We have mountains and cliffs that come right down to the beach. And no biting flies.



I doubt anyone here would say that the Jersey beaches are the most beautiful, but they do serve the purpose quite well.  Which beach did you go to and when?  We don't usually have a biting fly problem, only when there is a land breeze.


----------



## pixie dust 112

Kathi OD said:


> I doubt anyone here would say that the Jersey beaches are the most beautiful, but they do serve the purpose quite well.  Which beach did you go to and when?  We don't usually have a biting fly problem, only when there is a land breeze.



We went to Point Pleasant.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I don't know what is wrong with our wii fit but here's the deal:
Has anyone else had problems with the boxing having no sound. It says left and right, but it doesn't say step back or block anymore. It doesn't have a rhythm sound either so it's harder to know when to go. Also when you finish the bell doesn't ring. Does anyone know why this is happening?

After so many times does it stop so you get better at following and not so dependent on the sounds or is something wrong with it?

TIA!


----------



## missnarwhale

::Snow_White:: said:


> I don't know what is wrong with our wii fit but here's the deal:
> Has anyone else had problems with the boxing having no sound. It says left and right, but it doesn't say step back or block anymore. It doesn't have a rhythm sound either so it's harder to know when to go. Also when you finish the bell doesn't ring. Does anyone know why this is happening?
> 
> After so many times does it stop so you get better at following and not so dependent on the sounds or is something wrong with it?
> 
> TIA!




I'll ask my video game obsessed boyfriend. He works at gamestop and may have heard something!

I'll get back to you.


----------



## Kathi OD

pixie dust 112 said:


> We went to Point Pleasant.



Point Pleasant is usually rather, errrrr....well, pleasant.   Sorry you managed to hit it when the bugs were out looking for a human feast.


----------



## dwheatl

Point Pleasant was pretty nice.  I think the biting flies were at Atlantic City.


----------



## luvmyboys

Checking in, albeit LATE at -2 for the week.  If it weren't for the darn kryptonite-- I mean, Oreos....


----------



## LMO429

Happy Monday Peeps!

I have been MIA, between being sick and having alot of school work to do I have to catch up on the thread and get my good habits back!

I can not believe this week is Thanksgiving already and it's a month till Christmas, before you know it summer will be here the time is just flying by!

Anyone else dream of Edward Cullen this weekend   I reading New Moon right now trying to read it slow so it lasts longer but I'm dying to know what's next!

What does any peeps suggest to read about the twilight series is over? any other collection of books just as good as twilight

ok I'll admit it now "im hooked!"


----------



## MA pigletfan

Good morning Peep Nation 

Yes Lauren i am also totally hooked! I just finished New Moon last night after completely zipping through it since Friday...My friend is bringing over Eclipse tonight..


----------



## DisneyLaura

dwheatl said:


> I'll be making sugar-free cranberry sauce, and vegan pumpkin custard (for DS, but it really tastes pretty good, is low in calories and a lot healthier than pie).



I would love to know how you make the pumpkin custard



mousehouselover said:


> Short rant...... WDW hasn't posted their hours for May '09 yet........ They usually release them 6 mos out because of ADRs but the ADR system is still screwed up and when DH called CRO today they said it would be unlikely that hours will be posted before Dec 1st and they are changing several things for a NEW EVENT, details coming around the first of the year. Ok, I'm kind of excited to hear about anything new at WDW but it's getting in the way of being able to plan my meals. My family needs to eat and all the god ADRs will be gone by the time I get to make any calls..........



I hope things get fixed so you can get your ADR's  



DisneyGalUK said:


> I actually saw it yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> HockeyKat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I have a gym dilemna, which I posted elsewhere but could use a few more opinions.  This is long so feel free to skip.
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say look at all of them and then decide
> 
> 
> 
> Pakey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I won't be around next week to post in because I'll be in Las Vegas hanging with my best friend.  And we will not be eating in a Peepish manner, I can tell you that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have fun
> 
> 
> 
> missnarwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that was out. I am playing two shows this weekend, and I get a lot of exercise that way. Accordions are heavy! Also the shows are not at bars, so I won't be tempted to drink beer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You play the accordian?  My FIL did when he was younger.  That's so cool
> 
> 
> 
> dance2874 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next week I hope to see a prettier number on the scale, but it is going to be a challenge. Sunday is DD's birthday party...my baby girl is turning SIX! I am making the cake (and I cant wait to try some new recipes with the frosting so you know what that means! I have to try it!) And I am making cookies and chocolate suckers for favors...so there may be a few licks of the bowl there. And then there is Thanksgiving. Maybe all the shopping I have planned for Black Friday will work off some calories?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Make sure you take pictures of everything
> 
> 
> 
> LMO429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got home went to see Twilight IT ROCKED!!!!
> 
> I thought the "spidermonkey" quote was cheesy and so was the casting of Mr. Cullen and how they showed edward running fast...other than that I loved it! It was a great flick!~!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with the spidermonkey too but on the other hand I thought Mr Cullen was just like I imagined.  I agree with UM on Jasper and Jake's hair
> 
> 
> 
> UtahMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loved the bedroom KISS how Edward kept saying "Don't move"  It was better than I thought it was but still liked the book better (of course). I'd give it 3 out of 5 stars or snaps or whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I loved that scene too (the book is always better)
> 
> 
> 
> UtahMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> *disneylaura* (did I just not write yours down again? I thought I saw a post by you. I'll double check)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put me on the naughty list.  I did not weigh until today (my post is at the bottom)  Please forgive me
> 
> 
> 
> LMO429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else dream of Edward Cullen this weekend   I reading New Moon right now trying to read it slow so it lasts longer but I'm dying to know what's next!
> 
> What does any peeps suggest to read about the twilight series is over? any other collection of books just as good as twilight
> 
> ok I'll admit it now "im hooked!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lauren I read all three books in the matter of two months and then had to wait forever for the last one.  I am rereading the series over, just started Twilight again last night.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I'm -1.9  I have a head cold so nothing is tasty to me which is good because of Thanksgiving coming up.  I did go see Twilight yesterday afternoon.  I went with my DS9 mom and her DD and her 4 friends.  They are in 7th grade so that probably makes them 12 or so.  I loved it as well but I noticed some things were changed from the book.  I loved Alice she was just as I imagined.  I think all the characters besides Jasper and Esme (I thought she would be a lot taller for some reason) were right on target.  Jacob's hair bothered me too, Billy I thought was great too.  I hope they come out with another.  I went right home and got out my Twilight again so I can reread the series again.
> 
> My little girl turned 3 on Saturday,  we are having her party this sat because our whole house has head colds and I had a terrible sinus headache and still do so hopefully (crossing my fingers) it doesn't turn into a sinus infection which usually happens to me this time of year.  Talk to everyone later.
> 
> DRINK YOUR WATER just pretend that's water
Click to expand...


----------



## missnarwhale

snowwhite: I spoke with the boyfriend and he said that it may have something to do with the connect from the wii to the television. Maybe if you took them out and cleaned them? Or got new connections. It's weird that it's only for that one game though?

disneylaura: I try to play accordion! I'm horrible! I really only use the piano side. There are so many buttons and they are so little! Do you know what kind of music your FIL played?

All this talk of twilight! I feel like I'm missing out! Would they be good books to read over Christmas break? I generally re-read Harry Potter over break because it's Christmas-y to me. 

I was so tired this morning that I skipped my first two classes! The shows this weekend totally tired me out. When I finally woke up we were having a complete snow storm! Now I really don't want to leave the house. I want to stay home and clean instead. 

I was talking to my mom about getting some workout tapes for me for my apartment. Then I wouldn't have to rely on weather or motivation to leave the house to exercise. So, she gave me an old Richard Simmons Sweatin to the Oldies tape to try. I remember this tape from when I was really little because I love love loved the music. So, last Friday, I pop in the tape. I'm dancing around and singing and actually having a great time. That's when I realize that my boyfriend had come home from work and had been watching me for who knows how long! I didn't think I could be embarrassed in front of him anymore, but holy moly, was I wrong. I thought that he was off work at 5, but actually he was off at 4! He said he could hear the tape from the hallway! Now my neighbors know that I'm Sweatin to the Oldies with Richard Simmons.  

Anyway! Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hey peeps

Well Im officially jealous of everyone who went to see Twilight - 19th of December is too long to wait people!  

Could I ask a favour from you peeps - can you send me as much pixie dust, as many prayers or as many good thoughts as you can - I dont normally ask for these things, but my baby niece is in the hospital  
She went in last night, she hasn't been keeping her food down and last night she became unresponsive but shes 'ok' now - they think she has some kind of stomach bug or virus, maybe gastroentrinits (sp?) but she is just so little - just under 3 months old  
Hopefully she will be coming home tomorrow, but until then my brother, his girlfriend and my niece could do with all the good thoughts you can spare.

Thanks peeps


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

mousehouselover said:


> Short rant...... WDW hasn't posted their hours for May '09 yet........ They usually release them 6 mos out because of ADRs but the ADR system is still screwed up and when DH called CRO today they said it would be unlikely that hours will be posted before Dec 1st and they are changing several things for a NEW EVENT, details coming around the first of the year. Ok, I'm kind of excited to hear about anything new at WDW but it's getting in the way of being able to plan my meals. My family needs to eat and all the god ADRs will be gone by the time I get to make any calls..........



I know!!! I am SO grumpy waiting for the hours to be posted - I am a girl who needs to plan and this slowness is killing me!! I emailed then on November 2nd, and they told me it would be a "few" days - they need a new dictionary!!!!

Just got home from work and our heating is broken . . . a week to be fixed!! Which is nice news when there is snow on the ground outside! On the plus side at least it means I will be doing a lot of exercise to keep warm!!!!

Pixie Dust to Disneygal UK . . . poor little girl


----------



## DisneyLaura

missnarwhale said:


> disneylaura: I try to play accordion! I'm horrible! I really only use the piano side. There are so many buttons and they are so little! Do you know what kind of music your FIL played?
> 
> All this talk of twilight! I feel like I'm missing out! Would they be good books to read over Christmas break? I generally re-read Harry Potter over break because it's Christmas-y to me.



I would definately read the Twilight series over break.  I'm not sure what type of music he played.  He was from Latvia so maybe some of their type of music.  He passed away othewise I would ask.



DisneyGalUK said:


> Hey peeps
> 
> Well Im officially jealous of everyone who went to see Twilight - 19th of December is too long to wait people!



I want to go see it again, maybe I can talk DH into going friday night. the kids are sleeping over my brother's house so we can have a date.



DisneyGalUK said:


> Could I ask a favour from you peeps - can you send me as much pixie dust, as many prayers or as many good thoughts as you can - I dont normally ask for these things, but my baby niece is in the hospital
> She went in last night, she hasn't been keeping her food down and last night she became unresponsive but shes 'ok' now - they think she has some kind of stomach bug or virus, maybe gastroentrinits (sp?) but she is just so little - just under 3 months old
> Hopefully she will be coming home tomorrow, but until then my brother, his girlfriend and my niece could do with all the good thoughts you can spare.
> 
> Thanks peeps



Prayers and pixie dust coming to your niece


----------



## Disneyfreak92

LMO429 said:


> Anyone else dream of Edward Cullen this weekend   I reading New Moon right now trying to read it slow so it lasts longer but I'm dying to know what's next!
> 
> What does any peeps suggest to read about the twilight series is over? any other collection of books just as good as twilight
> 
> ok I'll admit it now "im hooked!"



 So now you're hooked? I'm glad you're enjoying it. It seems I am responsible for spreading the Twilight fever throughout my office. It seems I've gotten 5-6 of my coworkers and 2 of my friends reading it so far. 

Your question is a tough one because if you love the books anywhere near as much as I do, you'll be hard pressed to find something that doesn't pale in comparison. That being said, here's what I did. I read Midnight Sun (which is Twilight from Edward's point of view and is unfinished, but is posted on Stephenie Meyer's website because it was leaked), reread Twilight, and then I moved on to Pride & Prejudice, which was excellent - not nearly as easy a read as Twilight, but I liked the main character so much, and I enjoyed the story. Then I started the Stephanie Plum series by Janet Evanovich. I have been alternating one Plum book with something else since then. I've read two other Jane Austen books, Kingdom Keepers II, and I'm on book 6 of the Plum series. I have a LONG list of books I want to read right now, many of which are on my Christmas list this year. 



DisneyGalUK said:


> Hey peeps
> 
> Well Im officially jealous of everyone who went to see Twilight - 19th of December is too long to wait people!
> 
> Could I ask a favour from you peeps - can you send me as much pixie dust, as many prayers or as many good thoughts as you can - I dont normally ask for these things, but my baby niece is in the hospital
> She went in last night, she hasn't been keeping her food down and last night she became unresponsive but shes 'ok' now - they think she has some kind of stomach bug or virus, maybe gastroentrinits (sp?) but she is just so little - just under 3 months old
> Hopefully she will be coming home tomorrow, but until then my brother, his girlfriend and my niece could do with all the good thoughts you can spare.
> 
> Thanks peeps



I am so sorry you have to wait so long to see Twilight. I know you must be anxious, but it'll be here sooner than you think.  I can't wait to hear what you think of it! I loved it! Wouldn't say it was perfect, and of course the book is always better, but overall  . I want to see it again NOW. 

Much pixie dust headed your way! I hope your little neice is doing better soon!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

missnarwhale said:


> snowwhite: I spoke with the boyfriend and he said that it may have something to do with the connect from the wii to the television. Maybe if you took them out and cleaned them? Or got new connections. It's weird that it's only for that one game though?
> 
> Anyway! Hope everyone had a good weekend!



I'll have to take a look at it later when I play. Yesterday after I went back to finish playing some of the games I noticed some sound wasn't on the yoga either. I'll look and see if it's back to normal later.

EDIT: I just went and started boxing and now the sound is working. How strange. Maybe I accidently hit a button yesterday.
Oh well. Thanks for asking though!



DisneyGalUK said:


> Hey peeps
> 
> Well Im officially jealous of everyone who went to see Twilight - 19th of December is too long to wait people!
> 
> Could I ask a favour from you peeps - can you send me as much pixie dust, as many prayers or as many good thoughts as you can - I dont normally ask for these things, but my baby niece is in the hospital
> She went in last night, she hasn't been keeping her food down and last night she became unresponsive but shes 'ok' now - they think she has some kind of stomach bug or virus, maybe gastroentrinits (sp?) but she is just so little - just under 3 months old
> Hopefully she will be coming home tomorrow, but until then my brother, his girlfriend and my niece could do with all the good thoughts you can spare.
> 
> Thanks peeps



 Sending pixie dust to you and your family!
Poor baby, I hope she's alright. 

I loved Twilight book, I thought New Moon was alright and Eclipse was good. I really didn't like Breaking Dawn. I'm still excited to go see the movie though, but I probably won't until it comes out on DVD. All my friends already went and my mom hasn't read the books and isn't into fantasy vampire kind of stuff. Oh well.


----------



## dwheatl

DisneyLaura said:


> I would love to know how you make the pumpkin custard.


 Here's a link to the recipe. It's actually a pie, but I'm skipping the crust. Even with the crust, an eighth of the pie is under 100 calories. And I'm planning to replace half the brown sugar with splenda. So it should be pretty light.

http://www.recipezaar.com/Vegan-Strict-Vegetarian-Pumpkin-Pie-48003



missnarwhale said:


> I was talking to my mom about getting some workout tapes for me for my apartment. Then I wouldn't have to rely on weather or motivation to leave the house to exercise. So, she gave me an old Richard Simmons Sweatin to the Oldies tape to try. I remember this tape from when I was really little because I love love loved the music. So, last Friday, I pop in the tape. I'm dancing around and singing and actually having a great time. That's when I realize that my boyfriend had come home from work and had been watching me for who knows how long! I didn't think I could be embarrassed in front of him anymore, but holy moly, was I wrong. I thought that he was off work at 5, but actually he was off at 4! He said he could hear the tape from the hallway! Now my neighbors know that I'm Sweatin to the Oldies with Richard Simmons.


 Too funny. I bought it on dvd a few months ago, and my kids think it's hysterical when they catch me working out. But since they think I'm a dork no matter what, I've got nothing to lose.



DisneyGalUK said:


> Could I ask a favour from you peeps - can you send me as much pixie dust, as many prayers or as many good thoughts as you can - I dont normally ask for these things, but my baby niece is in the hospital
> She went in last night, she hasn't been keeping her food down and last night she became unresponsive but shes 'ok' now - they think she has some kind of stomach bug or virus, maybe gastroentrinits (sp?) but she is just so little - just under 3 months old
> Hopefully she will be coming home tomorrow, but until then my brother, his girlfriend and my niece could do with all the good thoughts you can spare.
> 
> Thanks peeps


 Prayers and pixie dust coming your way. 



Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Just got home from work and our heating is broken . . . a week to be fixed!! Which is nice news when there is snow on the ground outside! On the plus side at least it means I will be doing a lot of exercise to keep warm!!!


  You're still pretty much of a newlywed. I think some snuggling is in order. One of my DH's most endearing qualities is that he doesn't complain when I put my cold feet against him at night.


----------



## mousehouselover

Hi all~ 

Just a litttle update from my corner of the world........

My scale is lying. It said I gained back evey single oz I lost last week......... Maybe the blind cat batting it around had something to do with it........

There are still no May park hrs. It wouldn't actually do me a ton of good since I can't even make ADRs until the system goes live sometime in Dec, but I would like to have some idea os where we will be so I can plan meals around touring and not tour around our meals. 

We haven't been back to the gym since we had our session with the trainer. I know it's very sad........... I am doing the exercises he sent us home with so I'm doing a little more than nothing.

UK Gal~ I hope the baby gets better soon! It's scary when they're so small and so sick. 

The weather here is  and it's making everyone feel lazy and icky...... I really, really, really miss living in FL.


----------



## UtahMama

mousehouselover said:


> Hi all~
> 
> Just a litttle update from my corner of the world........
> 
> My scale is lying. It said I gained back evey single oz I lost last week......... Maybe the blind cat batting it around had something to do with it........
> 
> 
> We haven't been back to the gym since we had our session with the trainer. I know it's very sad........... I am doing the exercises he sent us home with so I'm doing a little more than nothing.
> 
> 
> The weather here is  and it's making everyone feel lazy and icky...... I really, really, really miss living in FL.



LOL! Lying scales!!! 
I've been known to scream, "LIAR!!!!!" to mine in diva fit. I prefer to say, "Now _that's_ more like it, scale!"


----------



## HockeyKat

Noni, my scale is a mean nasty liar too sometimes.

I did make a decision on a new gym... I went and did a kickboxing class today at lunch at the fly-by-night place, and it was totally awesome!  Only 3 people in the class and I love getting my workout done at lunch.  Plus you get a locker to keep which will make getting my bag ready in the morning much easier.  

And for $149 a year, it is definitely the right price... it is right in my path home from work, 5 min from home, 5 min from work.   The equipment is from circa 1993 but they have 2 ellipticals and a bunch of weight machines, plus the classes are ones I am interested in and at times I can make, so what more could I really ask for?  

Like my DH said, who cares if the elliptical machine is "cooler" and has more lights on it, if you don't use it....


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Hey everyone!
I came to brag a little bit. I got 40 hours in on my Wii Fit today! I now have a gold minute counter! That was another one of my goals by Christmas and I did it!


Plus today was the last day of school until next week.  

Hope everyone had a great day.


----------



## dance2874

DisneyGalUK said:


> Hey peeps
> Could I ask a favour from you peeps - can you send me as much pixie dust, as many prayers or as many good thoughts as you can - I dont normally ask for these things, but my baby niece is in the hospital


Poor baby! Pixie dust coming your way!

Well, my 'baby' girl is now 6. We did a Hannah Montana Rockstar party here and the kids played Disney Sing it on the PS2. If you havent seen that yet it is super cool. It plays the real videos and the lyrics show up on the screen. There are a ton of artists on there and it comes with a real microphone too. The kids had a blast....and I may have had some fun taking my turn too  Here is my big girl:






And the cake I made her:





I made cookies on sticks in star shapes too, but I havent gotten that picture off the camera just yet.

In other news, I officially rejoined weight watchers last night. I need to accountablility and it was just time to bite the bullet and do it. It is gonna be a LONG week being back on the program for real, but I can do it.

Hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hey Peeps

A huge thankyou to you all for you prayers, pixie dust and good thoughts - my baby niece came out of the hospital about an hour ago  - she was allowed out because she managed to keep her food down for over an hour. Im not sure of the *exact* name of the condition she has - they did a scan on her, and a small part of her intestine is coming back on itself. This should right itself, but if she cant keep her food down over the next few days then she will have to go to the Childrens Hospital in the city for more tests. For the minute though shes home, happy and keeping her food down so thats all good!


Dance - your daughter is Beautiful, and that cake looks fabulous!  

Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## dwheatl

mousehouselover said:


> Hi all~
> 
> Just a litttle update from my corner of the world........
> 
> My scale is lying. It said I gained back evey single oz I lost last week......... Maybe the blind cat batting it around had something to do with it........


 Our scale has been lying too. It hasn't budged in 2 weeks. I got out the tape measure, and I am getting thinner, so what's the deal with the stinking scale? Oh well, it's just a number, right? Too bad it's not a pretty one!



HockeyKat said:


> I did make a decision on a new gym... I went and did a kickboxing class today at lunch at the fly-by-night place, and it was totally awesome!  Only 3 people in the class and I love getting my workout done at lunch.  Plus you get a locker to keep which will make getting my bag ready in the morning much easier.
> 
> And for $149 a year, it is definitely the right price... it is right in my path home from work, 5 min from home, 5 min from work.   The equipment is from circa 1993 but they have 2 ellipticals and a bunch of weight machines, plus the classes are ones I am interested in and at times I can make, so what more could I really ask for?
> 
> Like my DH said, who cares if the elliptical machine is "cooler" and has more lights on it, if you don't use it....


  on the gym. We have some fancy chain gyms around us, but we go to the little gym closest to us. We like their machines, price, and the fact that you can show up grubby and no one cares.



::Snow_White:: said:


> Hey everyone!
> I came to brag a little bit. I got 40 hours in on my Wii Fit today! I now have a gold minute counter! That was another one of my goals by Christmas and I did it!


 Great job. I did have a blonde moment though. I thought, "How did she fit in 40 hours in one day?" Then I figured it out.



dance2874 said:


> Well, my 'baby' girl is now 6. We did a Hannah Montana Rockstar party here and the kids played Disney Sing it on the PS2. If you havent seen that yet it is super cool. It plays the real videos and the lyrics show up on the screen. There are a ton of artists on there and it comes with a real microphone too. The kids had a blast....and I may have had some fun taking my turn too  Here is my big girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the cake I made her:


 Cute! Happy belated b-day to you big girl.



DisneyGalUK said:


> Hey Peeps
> 
> A huge thankyou to you all for you prayers, pixie dust and good thoughts - my baby niece came out of the hospital about an hour ago  - she was allowed out because she managed to keep her food down for over an hour. Im not sure of the *exact* name of the condition she has - they did a scan on her, and a small part of her intestine is coming back on itself. This should right itself, but if she cant keep her food down over the next few days then she will have to go to the Childrens Hospital in the city for more tests. For the minute though shes home, happy and keeping her food down so thats all good!


 thanks for sharing the good news. We'll keep the pixie dust coming.


----------



## missnarwhale

Happy Thanksgiving everybody!

I won't be able to weigh in tomorrow because I'll be up north, so I figured I'd weigh in today instead. Kind of cheating, seeing as how in a few hours I'll be eating everything set down in front of me. 

Nevertheless, right now, I am down 2 from last week. 

I hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving!

Be good!


----------



## Sparkie

DisneyGalUK said:


> Hey Peeps
> 
> A huge thankyou to you all for you prayers, pixie dust and good thoughts - my baby niece came out of the hospital about an hour ago  - she was allowed out because she managed to keep her food down for over an hour. Im not sure of the *exact* name of the condition she has - they did a scan on her, and a small part of her intestine is coming back on itself. This should right itself, but if she cant keep her food down over the next few days then she will have to go to the Childrens Hospital in the city for more tests. For the minute though shes home, happy and keeping her food down so thats all good!




I think it is called intussusception.  Glad to hear you neice is doing better.


----------



## LMO429

Calories do not count today! ENJOY!


----------



## Kathi OD

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL!!*


----------



## dwheatl

Happy Thanksgiving, peeps. I made my vegan pumpkin pie last night, and the no sugar added cranberry orange sauce. I'll be putting the tofurkey in the oven in about an hour. I'm hopping on the exercise bike in a few minutes to burn off some anticipated eating. I'm going to try interval training (4 minutes of top effort, followed by 6 minutes of reduced speed). It's supposed to help break through a plateau (where I've been stuck for 2 weeks).

 I was just reading on WebMD that people can eat close to 5000 calories on T'giving if they don't pay attention. So remember, eat what you love, skip what you don't really care for, make each bite count, and back on plan tomorrow. 
Even if you ate 5000 calories today (which I have no intention of doing), that would be less than a pound and a half gain total (once the water retention is gone), easy enough to work off in a week. It's the continuing down that path for days or weeks afterward that really does us in.


----------



## DisneyLaura

mousehouselover said:


> Hi all~
> My scale is lying. It said I gained back evey single oz I lost last week......... Maybe the blind cat batting it around had something to do with it.



Darn scale, shame on that scale (point my finger smilie)



HockeyKat said:


> Like my DH said, who cares if the elliptical machine is "cooler" and has more lights on it, if you don't use it....



So true



dance2874 said:


> Well, my 'baby' girl is now 6. We did a Hannah Montana Rockstar party here and the kids played Disney Sing it on the PS2. If you havent seen that yet it is super cool. It plays the real videos and the lyrics show up on the screen. There are a ton of artists on there and it comes with a real microphone too. The kids had a blast....and I may have had some fun taking my turn too  Here is my big girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the cake I made her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made cookies on sticks in star shapes too, but I havent gotten that picture off the camera just yet.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week!



Cute pictures!  My DD3 LOVES Hannah Hannah as she calls her.



DisneyGalUK said:


> A huge thankyou to you all for you prayers, pixie dust and good thoughts - my baby niece came out of the hospital about an hour ago  - she was allowed out because she managed to keep her food down for over an hour. Im not sure of the *exact* name of the condition she has - they did a scan on her, and a small part of her intestine is coming back on itself. This should right itself, but if she cant keep her food down over the next few days then she will have to go to the Childrens Hospital in the city for more tests. For the minute though shes home, happy and keeping her food down so thats all good!



Great news about your niece, pixie dust still flying over there from here 

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL MY PEEPS

My mom was sick for a couple of weeks (we didn't know what was wrong), turns out the doctors thought she had pancreatic cancer (Which she does not).  She came over this morning to give DD3 her birthday present (it was last Saturday) because she bought her a dress I wanted for her to wear today.  She looks like she's losing more weight (she's thin to begin with).  Can't really eat anything that doesn't make her stomach hurt.  She has an inflamed pancreas and she has to go back to the doctors office (Dec 8th) so they can try and figure what is causing her pacreas to be so inflamed.  I'm so relived it wasn't cancer because that was my worst fear, that I was going to lose her.  That's what I'm going to be thankful for, my mom


----------



## mommaU4




----------



## LittleBoPeep

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## dwheatl

DisneyLaura said:


> That's what I'm going to be thankful for, my mom


 Sending pixie dust for Mom. 

I know the doctors know what they are doing, but I'm sending this link because this is what was making my brother so sick last year. He was infected with H pylori, and he got so thin and tired because he couldn't eat much of anything. 
http://www.webmd.com/digestive-disorders/digestive-diseases-gastritis

Good luck.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

Instead of a meal tonight we're going to the movies to see Bolt. It looks so cute, but I'm skipping the popcorn. We are fixing something on Saturday though.
I think I've worked out more today than I have this entire month and I feel great!

Hope everyone is enjoying themselves!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

HAPPY THANKSGIVING PEEPS. May you all have a wonderful day!  



DisneyLaura said:


> That's what I'm going to be thankful for, my mom



Laura, sending pixie dust to your mum  and  to you.

Have a great day peeps


----------



## mousehouselover

DisneyGalUK said:


> Hey Peeps
> 
> A huge thankyou to you all for you prayers, pixie dust and good thoughts - my baby niece came out of the hospital about an hour ago  - she was allowed out because she managed to keep her food down for over an hour. Im not sure of the *exact* name of the condition she has - they did a scan on her, and a small part of her intestine is coming back on itself. This should right itself, but if she cant keep her food down over the next few days then she will have to go to the Childrens Hospital in the city for more tests. For the minute though shes home, happy and keeping her food down so thats all good!



Glad to hear baby is doing better. I've heard of that before and IIRC sometimes they have to do surgery to remove the part that is sliding around. I hope your niece doesn't have to go through that.  

Dance~ Your DD  is beautiful and that was a wonderful cake. 

Laura~ I hope your mom starts feeling better soon. Hopefully the doc will be able to sort it out. I'm not sure I'd wait until Dec 8th though if she's losing a noticable amount of weight. 

Regarding thanksgiving feasting: I can totally see 5000 cals becaue it's so easy to eat more that 2500 if you're not careful; however 5000 =   

I was bad today, I didn't eat breakfast beaue I was cooking and then I ate some of the crispy turkey skin....... I didn't weigh or masure anything but I'm till full from lunch so I don't think I'm going to eat anymore tonight. If I do it wil be a bowl of cereal. I'm going to bed early so I can get up in the middle of the night to go get in line for some sale stuff. Thankfully the only "big bargain" I'm after is a printer for $30 and maybe some video games for the kiddos. If I don't get them, it's not the end of the world. (DH and I decided to wait on a new TV and blu-ray player until after the first of the year, otherwise I'd be out there with both elbows and a shoulder trying to maintain my place in line all night.) 

I hope everyone is having a fun and safe holiday!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

Posting early.  I'm *-0.5 lbs.* this week.  Wish it was more but at least it's not a gain considering the numerous Thanksgiving dinners I've had this week.  
*To all of the early shoppers*, like myself, have a great time tomorrow & stay safe.  No fighting.


----------



## MA pigletfan

Happy thanksgiving!!!!

Laura..best wishes with your mom   sending good vibes your way...

Today was a "sort of " thanksgiving. I had more or less Easter food at my parents since Greg is working at the firehouse today..so tommorow will be our true thanksgiving at his parents house with my mom and dad and his family...should be fun, and delicious. I wasn't even considering weighing myself this week..with today/tommorow and AF still around..it would not be a good sight!
Hope everyone had a wonderful day!


----------



## pixie dust 112

::Snow_White:: said:


> Hey everyone!
> I came to brag a little bit. I got 40 hours in on my Wii Fit today! I now have a gold minute counter! That was another one of my goals by Christmas and I did it!
> 
> 
> Plus today was the last day of school until next week.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day.


   


dance2874 said:


> Poor baby! Pixie dust coming your way!
> 
> Well, my 'baby' girl is now 6. We did a Hannah Montana Rockstar party here and the kids played Disney Sing it on the PS2. If you havent seen that yet it is super cool. It plays the real videos and the lyrics show up on the screen. There are a ton of artists on there and it comes with a real microphone too. The kids had a blast....and I may have had some fun taking my turn too  Here is my big girl:
> 
> 
> I made cookies on sticks in star shapes too, but I havent gotten that picture off the camera just yet.
> 
> In other news, I officially rejoined weight watchers last night. I need to accountablility and it was just time to bite the bullet and do it. It is gonna be a LONG week being back on the program for real, but I can do it.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week!



Your daughter looks adorable!

My birthday is in January.  Please feel free to send me a cake.  That cake is amazing!  My kids always get a choice of birthday cake...bundt or 9x13.

Good for you for rejoining WW! 


DisneyGalUK said:


> Hey Peeps
> 
> A huge thankyou to you all for you prayers, pixie dust and good thoughts - my baby niece came out of the hospital about an hour ago  - she was allowed out because she managed to keep her food down for over an hour. Im not sure of the *exact* name of the condition she has - they did a scan on her, and a small part of her intestine is coming back on itself. This should right itself, but if she cant keep her food down over the next few days then she will have to go to the Childrens Hospital in the city for more tests. For the minute though shes home, happy and keeping her food down so thats all good!
> 
> 
> Dance - your daughter is Beautiful, and that cake looks fabulous!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day


SO glad your neice is doing better.  We'll keep up the prayers that things correct themselves !


dwheatl said:


> Our scale has been lying too. It hasn't budged in 2 weeks. I got out the tape measure, and I am getting thinner, so what's the deal with the stinking scale? Oh well, it's just a number, right? Too bad it's not a pretty one!
> 
> on the gym. We have some fancy chain gyms around us, but we go to the little gym closest to us. We like their machines, price, and the fact that you can show up grubby and no one cares.



Danielle last night I dreamed about you and Brian.  I went on a trip to California and decided to surprise you so I showed up at your house.


missnarwhale said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everybody!
> 
> I won't be able to weigh in tomorrow because I'll be up north, so I figured I'd weigh in today instead. Kind of cheating, seeing as how in a few hours I'll be eating everything set down in front of me.
> 
> Nevertheless, right now, I am down 2 from last week.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving!
> 
> Be good!



NIce numbers! 

I am up .7 this week. NOt too bad considering my extreme Thanksgiving Peepacide.  I'll take it!


----------



## pixie dust 112

DisneyLaura said:


> My mom was sick for a couple of weeks (we didn't know what was wrong), turns out the doctors thought she had pancreatic cancer (Which she does not).  She came over this morning to give DD3 her birthday present (it was last Saturday) because she bought her a dress I wanted for her to wear today.  She looks like she's losing more weight (she's thin to begin with).  Can't really eat anything that doesn't make her stomach hurt.  She has an inflamed pancreas and she has to go back to the doctors office (Dec 8th) so they can try and figure what is causing her pacreas to be so inflamed.  I'm so relived it wasn't cancer because that was my worst fear, that I was going to lose her.  That's what I'm going to be thankful for, my mom


 Hope you find out what is going on so that you can get it fixed qickly!  It's so scary when are parents are sick.. I think we should all be thankful for our moms!


::Snow_White:: said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
> 
> Instead of a meal tonight we're going to the movies to see Bolt. It looks so cute, but I'm skipping the popcorn. We are fixing something on Saturday though.
> I think I've worked out more today than I have this entire month and I feel great!
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying themselves!


Let us know how the movie was!


mousehouselover said:


> I'm going to bed early so I can get up in the middle of the night to go get in line for some sale stuff. Thankfully the only "big bargain" I'm after is a printer for $30 and maybe some video games for the kiddos. If I don't get them, it's not the end of the world. (DH and I decided to wait on a new TV and blu-ray player until after the first of the year, otherwise I'd be out there with both elbows and a shoulder trying to maintain my place in line all night.)
> 
> I hope everyone is having a fun and safe holiday!





my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> Posting early.  I'm *-0.5 lbs.* this week.  Wish it was more but at least it's not a gain considering the numerous Thanksgiving dinners I've had this week.
> *To all of the early shoppers*, like myself, have a great time tomorrow & stay safe.  No fighting.


I canpt imagine getting up early for black Friday!  EEK I did it a fw times whemy daughters were little and there were toys we absolutely had to get, but no more.  I actually finished all the shopping for the girls on Wednesday.  That includes my middle daughter's birthday shopping.  Her birthday is on December 28th...believe me, there is nothing left in the stores for a teenager the day after Christmas, so I have to do that shopping before CHristmas too!  Dh and I are just going to get some little things for one another , but for our actual present we're planning to go away for a weekend early next year.


MA pigletfan said:


> Happy thanksgiving!!!!
> 
> Laura..best wishes with your mom   sending good vibes your way...
> 
> Today was a "sort of " thanksgiving. I had more or less Easter food at my parents since Greg is working at the firehouse today..so tommorow will be our true thanksgiving at his parents house with my mom and dad and his family...should be fun, and delicious. I wasn't even considering weighing myself this week..with today/tommorow and AF still around..it would not be a good sight!
> Hope everyone had a wonderful day!



ENjoy your Thanksgiving today!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I missed some posts last time.

Laura-- I hope your mom gets better soon!

DisneyGalUK--Glad your niece is doing better!

Anyways I think MY scale is lying to me in a good way, because supposably I'm -3!! And I'm not sure how in the world I did that. But I'll take it.

Bolt was super cute, and pretty funny. The hamster was adorable.

Good Luck at weigh in today, and have a nice day everyone!


----------



## UtahMama

up 1 !  

My list of excuses:

1. Thanksgiving. My plate was done impressively, with salad, a sweet potato, and a nice smallish slab of turkey (no gravy or butter or sugar to be had at all)...but the "tastes" I had in the kitchen while cooking may have added up even though I thought I was careful  

2. Lower back was jacked up most of the week so I did zero core exercises  

3. NEED to  badly!!! Feeling very  ( I know, TMI!!!)


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hey all,

Thanks for the continued good thoughts!  

I am -1lb - How, I dont know. But I know for sure i'll take it!

Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## LMO429

OMG I am up another 2 pounds this friday for a grand total of  +5 pounds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am sure at least 2 of those are water weigh from yesterday and the fact that I have been sick for over 3 weeks! but enough excuses it's UNACCEPTABLE!

Here are 5 reasons why eating bad are not worth it by LMO:

1. I did not get up this morning until 10:30 am!!! and I felt like a complete useless miserable slug this morning with bags under my eyes and my fingers were bloated I couldnt even put my wedding band on!

2. I do not feel like doing anything today

3. I feel my butt jingle behind me when I walk

4. I do not feel healthy

5. Non of my cute new clothes are probably going to fit me today

and I can not think of ONE good reason why I should of ate so much so you do the math!

so mad at myself but I know I know how to do the right things just have to ensure I do there...trust me I am determined!


----------



## Kathi OD

UtahMama said:


> up 1 !
> 
> 
> 
> 3. NEED to  badly!!! Feeling very  ( I know, TMI!!!)



For sure it is!!!!

Sorry the back is still feeling badly.

FWIW, I managed to go down .5  When I'm the holiday chef, I really don't eat too much.  Guess that worked in my favor this week, because I certainly don't exercise.


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Good morning!  I am -2 for this week!  I was sure I was going to be up, especially since my in-laws were staying with us the past couple of days and they are total snackers and insisted on taking us out to dinner on Wednesday night.  I tried soooo hard to be good!!!  I was careful with what I ate yesterday, and was also in charge of the kiddos at the kids table, so I was constantly getting up and down trying to get them eating their dinner.  So that helped.  I hope I can carry this momentum through the holiday parties! 

UtahMama - I hope you are feeling better soon!

DineyLaura - I hope you figure out what's wrong with your mom soon.  If her regular Doc can't figure it out, make sure you get another Doc's help.  I've been in that situation... it took several months and 2 new determined Docs before I found out what I was dealing with... sometimes a new perspective is all it takes!


----------



## mommaU4

LMO429 said:


> OMG I am up another 2 pounds this friday for a grand total of  +5 pounds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I feel your pain and I agree with all your reasons as to why it's not worth it!! I almost skipped weigh in today. Almost. But I have never skipped a weigh in, not even when I gained 9 pounds after Disney. LOL So I grimaced and hopped on the scale. 

Last week I was up four pounds from 214 to 218, and this week I am *+1.6* at 219.6. UGH!  

I had planned to lose the weight from last week and then some, but a visit from my mom and several meals out with her, Thanksgiving and Aunt Flo are all working to make that very difficult. 
I am definitely going in the wrong direction but that is going to change starting now!!!


----------



## dance2874

Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving!

I did not weigh today. Since I officially joined WW again figured I would wait til my weigh in there on tues and then use that number for Friday. I dont want to mess with my scale at home if I can help it. I make myself crazy hoping on and off the scale all week long so I am trying to reserve that honor for my weekly meeting. We'll see how long that lasts, lol.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Hi all

I can't weigh in . . .  our boiler is still broken so we still have no heat in the house(its not being replaced until Wednesday), I *have* to weigh myself naked, and its just far too cold without heating to be naked!!!!! So there is the longest, worst excuse ever!!!!!!!!!!!! 

To everyone who has gained - at least you have an excuse with Thankgiving, and at least you're not making pathetic excuses not to weigh in, like I am!!!!

I was very good until last night though when I committed peepacide with a lot of pork products, and tonight I committed second degree peepacide with a lot of chocolate products. I have sort of accepted this is it until after Christmas with all of the meals out coming up, but I really do want to be thinner for Christmas in Vegas!! I'm in a quandry . . . but I feel the food may win! DH and I  have made a pledge that even if we snack a bit too much, we will at least stick with our healthy meals on days when we're at home - that has to help a tiny bit!!!  

Now tell me - in the UK we have turkey for our Christmas dinner, but in the States you have that for Thanksgiving - so what do you have for Christmas dinner?! I am very excited about what I may be given in Vegas!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Hi all
> 
> I can't weigh in . . .  our boiler is still broken so we still have no heat in the house(its not being replaced until Wednesday), I *have* to weigh myself naked, and its just far too cold without heating to be naked!!!!! So there is the longest, worst excuse ever!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> To everyone who has gained - at least you have an excuse with Thankgiving, and at least you're not making pathetic excuses not to weigh in, like I am!!!!
> 
> I was very good until last night though when I committed peepacide with a lot of pork products, and tonight I committed second degree peepacide with a lot of chocolate products. I have sort of accepted this is it until after Christmas with all of the meals out coming up, but I really do want to be thinner for Christmas in Vegas!! I'm in a quandry . . . but I feel the food may win! DH and I  have made a pledge that even if we snack a bit too much, we will at least stick with our healthy meals on days when we're at home - that has to help a tiny bit!!!
> 
> Now tell me - in the UK we have turkey for our Christmas dinner, but in the States you have that for Thanksgiving - so what do you have for Christmas dinner?! I am very excited about what I may be given in Vegas!!



Ouch! no heat until Wednesday! 

We will probably have a turkey or roast beef for Christmas.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

pixie dust 112 said:


> Ouch! no heat until Wednesday!
> 
> We will probably have a turkey or roast beef for Christmas.



This is day 5 without heat, just hope we don't get snow again this weekend!!  I am quite the sexy beast in my three pairs of pj's and thick socks . . .  lucky DH!!!!!!! 

I am trying so hard to be brave, we almost lost our dogs when the boiler died (they were in the room with the fumes and only just got home in time), so it could have been soooo much worse and I am very thankful it wasn't, so I am trying not to complain. . . but I just HATE the cold!

Ohh roast beef  - yum. Fingers crossed for that!


----------



## mommaU4

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> I have sort of accepted this is it until after Christmas with all of the meals out coming up, but I really do want to be thinner for Christmas in Vegas!!



I was just reading this and had to say that you'll be in my neck of the woods for Christmas.  I hope you guys have a great time.  Any shows or anything planned? 

Oh, and I'm sorry about your heat situation and am glad the dogs are ok. How scary.


----------



## dwheatl

pixie dust 112 said:


> Danielle last night I dreamed about you and Brian.  I went on a trip to California and decided to surprise you so I showed up at your house.


  I'd be so happy to see you. But at least call from the airport so I can pick up the dirty laundry and run the vacuum around, OK?



mommaU4 said:


> I feel your pain and I agree with all your reasons as to why it's not worth it!! I almost skipped weigh in today. Almost. But I have never skipped a weigh in, not even when I gained 9 pounds after Disney. LOL So I grimaced and hopped on the scale.


 Good girl. I really try to be honest with my weight on here, otherwise I can just see myself slinking away. 
I'm up .2 since last Friday. I was better than I can ever remember on a Thanksgiving. No biscuits or potatoes, sugar-free cranberries, reduced-sugar pumpkin pie. However, I did say I was making yesterday my splurge day, and I did have real pecan pie, and a small slice of chocolate chip cheesecake. I think I had about 2500 calories yesterday.  That was with going to two houses, one for lunch and one for dinner.
The big news is my latest grand-niece was born yesterday.  DH and I went Christmas shopping today, and got her present as well as some for my other grand-nieces and grand-nephew. I love shopping for the little ones. 
Shopping for the rest of my family makes me nuts.



Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Now tell me - in the UK we have turkey for our Christmas dinner, but in the States you have that for Thanksgiving - so what do you have for Christmas dinner?! I am very excited about what I may be given in Vegas!!


 We will have turkey again, but some have roast beef, some have lamb, some have ham, and others have ethnic food like tamales or lasagna. Now I'm getting hungry!
Are you coming to California when you're in Vegas? We'll be in So Cal Dec. 30-Jan. 4.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

mommaU4 said:


> I was just reading this and had to say that you'll be in my neck of the woods for Christmas.  I hope you guys have a great time.  Any shows or anything planned?
> 
> Oh, and I'm sorry about your heat situation and am glad the dogs are ok. How scary.



Yes we are going to see the new Cirque De Soleil show at the Luxor - VERY excited! May try get Mamma Mia tickets as well! Got trips planned to Grand Canyon, and Death Valley as well. My parents are seeing Phantom of the Opera, which we saw there in June 2007.  We absolouely love Vegas and LA - 2nd only to Florida!!! Whats the weather like there this time of year?!



dwheatl said:


> I'm up .2 The big news is my latest grand-niece was born yesterday.  DH and I went Christmas shopping today, and got her present as well as some for my other grand-nieces and grand-nephew. I love shopping for the little ones.
> Shopping for the rest of my family makes me nuts.
> 
> We will have turkey again, but some have roast beef, some have lamb, some have ham, and others have ethnic food like tamales or lasagna. Now I'm getting hungry!
> Are you coming to California when you're in Vegas? We'll be in So Cal Dec. 30-Jan. 4.



Congrats on your niece!! Does she have a name yet?

Oh lamb - I would love to see that on my plate!!! DG doesnt eat it so I hardly ever do it at home, and I love it so much.

We're not officially coming to California to stay, but I've always wanted to see the Disney parks decorated for Christmas. So we are talking about possibly driving there one day (a very long day I know!!!) and just going round Disneyland for a few hours to look at all the decorations. I think it would be a waste of a day, a lot of  money just to see some decorations, a lot of time and a lot of gas . . . but I really want to do it, so we will see!!

I'm typing loads to stop my hands from freezing up! Roll on Wednesday!


----------



## DisneyObsession

No time to catch up...drive-by post for me......SAMER!


----------



## UtahMama

Kathi OD said:


> For sure it is!!!!
> 
> Sorry the back is still feeling badly.
> 
> FWIW, I managed to go down .5  When I'm the holiday chef, I really don't eat too much.  Guess that worked in my favor this week, because I certainly don't exercise.


Yayyy Kathi!
Thanks! I just messed it up somehow but it is feeling much better. 




LMO429 said:


> OMG I am up another 2 pounds this friday for a grand total of  +5 pounds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am sure at least 2 of those are water weigh from yesterday and the fact that I have been sick for over 3 weeks! but enough excuses it's UNACCEPTABLE!
> 
> Here are 5 reasons why eating bad are not worth it by LMO:
> 
> 1. I did not get up this morning until 10:30 am!!! and I felt like a complete useless miserable slug this morning with bags under my eyes and my fingers were bloated I couldnt even put my wedding band on!
> 
> 2. I do not feel like doing anything today
> 
> 3. I feel my butt jingle behind me when I walk
> 
> 4. I do not feel healthy
> 
> 5. Non of my cute new clothes are probably going to fit me today
> 
> and I can not think of ONE good reason why I should of ate so much so you do the math!
> 
> so mad at myself but I know I know how to do the right things just have to ensure I do there...trust me I am determined!


Poor Lauren! I toadilly understand!!! Get back to the basics and you'll do fine! 

Your butt jingles????





LittleBoPeep said:


> Good morning!  I am -2 for this week!  I was sure I was going to be up, especially since my in-laws were staying with us the past couple of days and they are total snackers and insisted on taking us out to dinner on Wednesday night.  I tried soooo hard to be good!!!  I was careful with what I ate yesterday, and was also in charge of the kiddos at the kids table, so I was constantly getting up and down trying to get them eating their dinner.  So that helped.  I hope I can carry this momentum through the holiday parties!
> 
> UtahMama - I hope you are feeling better soon!


Holy cow! That's so good! It's hard to lose on the weeks right around the holidays...YOU ROCK!



mommaU4 said:


> I feel your pain and I agree with all your reasons as to why it's not worth it!! I almost skipped weigh in today. Almost. But I have never skipped a weigh in, not even when I gained 9 pounds after Disney. LOL So I grimaced and hopped on the scale.
> 
> Last week I was up four pounds from 214 to 218, and this week I am *+1.6* at 219.6. UGH!
> 
> I had planned to lose the weight from last week and then some, but a visit from my mom and several meals out with her, Thanksgiving and Aunt Flo are all working to make that very difficult.
> I am definitely going in the wrong direction but that is going to change starting now!!!


  You can do it!!! 



Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Hi all
> 
> I can't weigh in . . .  our boiler is still broken so we still have no heat in the house(its not being replaced until Wednesday), I *have* to weigh myself naked, and its just far too cold without heating to be naked!!!!! So there is the longest, worst excuse ever!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> To everyone who has gained - at least you have an excuse with Thankgiving, and at least you're not making pathetic excuses not to weigh in, like I am!!!!
> 
> I was very good until last night though when I committed peepacide with a lot of pork products, and tonight I committed second degree peepacide with a lot of chocolate products. I have sort of accepted this is it until after Christmas with all of the meals out coming up, but I really do want to be thinner for Christmas in Vegas!! I'm in a quandry . . . but I feel the food may win! DH and I  have made a pledge that even if we snack a bit too much, we will at least stick with our healthy meals on days when we're at home - that has to help a tiny bit!!!
> 
> Now tell me - in the UK we have turkey for our Christmas dinner, but in the States you have that for Thanksgiving - so what do you have for Christmas dinner?! I am very excited about what I may be given in Vegas!!


THAT is officially my favorite "excuse" of all time! 
I heart you, Pooh!!! I HAVE to weigh nakie too. 



Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> This is day 5 without heat, just hope we don't get snow again this weekend!!  I am quite the sexy beast in my three pairs of pj's and thick socks . . .  lucky DH!!!!!!!


  I'm sure you are quite the hottie in all that! 



DisneyObsession said:


> No time to catch up...drive-by post for me......SAMER!


"Saming" THIS week qualifies you for PEEP sainthood!!!   



Naughty List is too big this week...you KNOW who you are! (Chickens!  )


----------



## mommaU4

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Yes we are going to see the new Cirque De Soleil show at the Luxor - VERY excited! May try get Mamma Mia tickets as well! Got trips planned to Grand Canyon, and Death Valley as well. My parents are seeing Phantom of the Opera, which we saw there in June 2007.  We absolouely love Vegas and LA - 2nd only to Florida!!! Whats the weather like there this time of year?!


Oooh, fun! I hope the show is good! Did you know Mamma Mia tix are half off right now? It's a great show. Here is the link if you want to check it out: http://shows.travelzoo.com/las-vegas-shows/

Travelzoo has great deals. As for the weather it's been in the mid to upper 60's during the day. In the 40's at night. Have a great time!


----------



## dwheatl

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Congrats on your niece!! Does she have a name yet?



Her name is Zooey. Pronounced zoo-e.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

dwheatl--Congratulations! That's a cute name!

Today it was so hard to exercise. We had our thanksgiving meal today because we were busy thursday and I felt blech. I didn't eat too bad, and I had a salad, but I just now finished my wii fit workout and it was harder than usual.
I think I hurt my ankle last week while running and it hurts to run so I've been off the running for awhile. I tried again today for 10 minutes and it was killing me after about 5, so I'll just stay off it for awhile longer.

I went on a rage and cleaned my whole room today, dusting and all so now I have a nice clean floor to do yoga on. 
I hope everyone had a great day!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

UtahMama said:


> THAT is officially my favorite "excuse" of all time!
> I heart you, Pooh!!! I HAVE to weigh nakie too.
> 
> 
> 
> )



OK despite the cold, and the fact I'm two days late I finally stripped off and weighed - *-.5*! I will definitely take that though I'm not sure if I believe it!! 



mommaU4 said:


> Oooh, fun! I hope the show is good! Did you know Mamma Mia tix are half off right now? It's a great show. Here is the link if you want to check it out: http://shows.travelzoo.com/las-vegas-shows/
> 
> Travelzoo has great deals. As for the weather it's been in the mid to upper 60's during the day. In the 40's at night. Have a great time!



Oh no I didn't know - thanks so much! Would love to take my mum to see that while we are there - she adored the film and saw it three times!!



dwheatl said:


> Her name is Zooey. Pronounced zoo-e.



I have never heard that before - thats so pretty!!


----------



## DisneyLaura

dwheatl said:


> Sending pixie dust for Mom.
> 
> I know the doctors know what they are doing, but I'm sending this link because this is what was making my brother so sick last year. He was infected with H pylori, and he got so thin and tired because he couldn't eat much of anything.
> http://www.webmd.com/digestive-disorders/digestive-diseases-gastritis
> 
> Good luck.



She had a EGD (a tube that goes down your throat and they look), do you think they would have picked something like that up.  I have heard of Helicobacter Pylori as I work in the pathology department (tissue department) in the hospital.  



mousehouselover said:


> Laura~ I hope your mom starts feeling better soon. Hopefully the doc will be able to sort it out. I'm not sure I'd wait until Dec 8th though if she's losing a noticable amount of weight.



She's not losing a lot of weight, sorry if it sounded like that.  She's just very thin to begin with and her face that day for some reason looked very drawn in when I saw her in the morning.  But then I saw her that night and she looked just like her self.  She was in a lot of pain this weekend.  She even took her Perocet which she doesn't like to do.



::Snow_White:: said:


> IBolt was super cute, and pretty funny. The hamster was adorable.



I want to take the kids to see this too, glad you liked it.



UtahMama said:


> 3. NEED to  badly!!! Feeling very  ( I know, TMI!!!)



There's your weight gain right there



LMO429 said:


> OMG I am up another 2 pounds this friday for a grand total of  +5 pounds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am sure at least 2 of those are water weigh from yesterday and the fact that I have been sick for over 3 weeks! but enough excuses it's UNACCEPTABLE!
> 
> Here are 5 reasons why eating bad are not worth it by LMO:
> 
> 1. I did not get up this morning until 10:30 am!!! and I felt like a complete useless miserable slug this morning with bags under my eyes and my fingers were bloated I couldnt even put my wedding band on!
> 
> 2. I do not feel like doing anything today
> 
> 3. I feel my butt jingle behind me when I walk
> 
> 4. I do not feel healthy
> 
> 5. Non of my cute new clothes are probably going to fit me today
> 
> and I can not think of ONE good reason why I should of ate so much so you do the math!
> 
> so mad at myself but I know I know how to do the right things just have to ensure I do there...trust me I am determined!



HAng in there kiddo.  I think being sick totally is the reason.  It is an excuse.  Who wants to exercise when they are sick.  Once you feel better you'll lose what you gained.  Oh #3 made me laugh because if you ever saw mine it probably jangles.



Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Now tell me - in the UK we have turkey for our Christmas dinner, but in the States you have that for Thanksgiving - so what do you have for Christmas dinner?! I am very excited about what I may be given in Vegas!!



We have ham for Christmas.



UtahMama said:


> Naughty List is too big this week...you KNOW who you are! (Chickens!  )



Oh I am on the naughty list but only because Friday I went into work so I didn't have time in the morning to post.  But I did weigh and it showed I lost but then this morning I weighed myself again so I can post and it showed I lost are you ready here the drum roll 




-.1 

Does that even count as a loss?  I'll go with same which I'm glad because I ate cake yesterday and pizza (it was DD's birthday party).  I am going to start my excerise routine today too.  I have the DVD that Gina told me to get - Walk away the pounds.  I'm doing it today after  probably in the afternoon.


----------



## UtahMama

DisneyLaura said:


> Oh I am on the naughty list but only because Friday I went into work so I didn't have time in the morning to post.  But I did weigh and it showed I lost but then this morning I weighed myself again so I can post and it showed I lost are you ready here the drum roll
> 
> -.1
> 
> Does that even count as a loss?  I'll go with same which I'm glad because I ate cake yesterday and pizza (it was DD's birthday party).  I am going to start my excerise routine today too.  I have the DVD that Gina told me to get - Walk away the pounds.  I'm doing it today after  probably in the afternoon.


Did you just file your nails? Remove earrings? Take off your toenail polish???  

Shoot, at least its DOWN!   Hee hee!

There's officially no naughty list this week...but NEXT week the gloves are off. (J/K!!) ((hear that, snarky new girls???))

Cake and pizza   Ohhh maaaan, I want some _bad_ carbs!!! Seriously, someone needs to tie me to a tree till I come to my senses!!!


Ok, girlies, I lost that pound I found on friday (plus a fraction more, WOOOT!)!   Now, if I can manage to score a  nice loss next friday, I'll be very  

YOU caught me, I'm playing hookie from church today


----------



## DisneyObsession

So DH and I had a de-stressing night and went to the mall for awhile. Well, we ended up at a restaurant called "The Melting Pot" which is a fondue restaurant. I am stuffed but it didn't seem like I ate that much after a 2 1/2 hr dinner and finishing with a chocolate fondue! We had a fabulous time!

Back to the treadmill and eating right tomorrow!

How has your weekend been???

BTW Wendy.........BUSTED!!!!!!!


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi all!  

Hope everyone had a good Turkey weekend!  I'm not going to do the Christmas challenge. I think I am going to wait until after. We are so crazy busy here with the kids and school I find I have no time to exercise. Plus I caught this virus and was sick for 2 weeks! I even lost my voice! 

So far though I have managed to stay the same with weight. I have really been trying hard to watch what I eat. I hopefully will get back on track come January. 

You know my body must not be used to such rich foods. Turkey day came and I ate but within a half hour I was running for the bathroom!  Not that you want to know that but I really can't eat like that anymore. Do any of you find that to? 


Have a great week everyone!!


----------



## DisneyLaura

DisneyObsession said:


> So DH and I had a de-stressing night and went to the mall for awhile. Well, we ended up at a restaurant called "The Melting Pot" which is a fondue restaurant. I am stuffed but it didn't seem like I ate that much after a 2 1/2 hr dinner and finishing with a chocolate fondue! We had a fabulous time!



Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm sounds yummy



DisneyObsession said:


> BTW Wendy.........BUSTED!!!!!!!



I was going to say the same thing



lovealldisney said:


> Not that you want to know that but I really can't eat like that anymore. Do any of you find that to?



Me either


Ok I would like to make an annoucement - I exercised last night like I told everyone.  I did Walk away the pounds dvd.  They have a 3 mile "walk" and a 4 mile "walk" and I was only able to do 2 miles but I felt so good afterwards.  Now I plan to do this every other day and then try to put some weight training in there too.  I am on sparkpeople and I know they did you some exercises to do so that's what I am going to do.


----------



## LMO429

Ok Peeps!  Its a Monday and the first of the month!  I feel like I am starting fresh today because it is the first day I woke up where I did not have a coughing fit.  Bronchitis was no fun and really hindered my health!  

Going to brush the dust off my Jillian Michaels 30 day shred today


----------



## UGABelle

Happy Belated Thanksgiving Peeps!

Hope everyone had a great turkey day.  We were travelling so I didn't get a chance to weigh myself till this morning, but ... I'm a SAMER! Not bad considering having 2 Thanksgivings and AF on the way.

I'm hoping to eat a little better and exercise more this week to start seeing a bigger loss.  I don't think the food part will be a problem, but this always seems like a busy time of year for us and exercising seems to fall by the wayside...doesn't mean I won't try though!

Have a great day!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hey peeps  

Just a fly by posting..Im at work!
Ive had a pretty good day so far with eating, stuck to healthy food and fruit for snacks. Im going to rock the cross trainer when I get home - Im aiming for 45 minutes so fingers crossed!  

Hope everyones having a great day


----------



## lovealldisney

> Ok I would like to make an annoucement - I exercised last night like I told everyone. I did Walk away the pounds dvd. They have a 3 mile "walk" and a 4 mile "walk" and I was only able to do 2 miles but I felt so good afterwards. Now I plan to do this every other day and then try to put some weight training in there too. I am on sparkpeople and I know they did you some exercises to do so that's what I am going to do.



Ohhh!! Could you tell me about the Walk Away the Pounds DVD??? That might be right up my alley!   Where did you get it?


----------



## MA pigletfan

DisneyObsession said:


> So DH and I had a de-stressing night and went to the mall for awhile. Well, we ended up at a restaurant called "The Melting Pot" which is a fondue restaurant. I am stuffed but it didn't seem like I ate that much after a 2 1/2 hr dinner and finishing with a chocolate fondue! We had a fabulous time!
> 
> BTW Wendy.........BUSTED!!!!!!!


YUMMMMM I am a sucker for fondue..there is a melting pot about 35 min. from us that i have not gone too yet..oh but i will on a 'cheat' night..yum!



DisneyLaura said:


> Ok I would like to make an annoucement - I exercised last night like I told everyone.  I did Walk away the pounds dvd.  They have a 3 mile "walk" and a 4 mile "walk" and I was only able to do 2 miles but I felt so good afterwards.  Now I plan to do this every other day and then try to put some weight training in there too.  I am on sparkpeople and I know they did you some exercises to do so that's what I am going to do.


YAY Laura!! Do you like the workout!? I jsut love Leslie Sansone..she's very motivating and fun to work out with. i need to bust my tapes out again too..i have been stuck on Turbo Jam lately...and i def. want more of those..talk about a workout!



LMO429 said:


> Ok Peeps!  Its a Monday and the first of the month!  I feel like I am starting fresh today because it is the first day I woke up where I did not have a coughing fit.  Bronchitis was no fun and really hindered my health!
> 
> Going to brush the dust off my Jillian Michaels 30 day shred today


Glad you are feeling better!!! I think my mom is gettng me one of the Jillian DVDs for Christmas..yay!!!

SO..i discovered the most amazing food ever. I am convinced of it..No fat Greek Yogurt!!! talk about protein bonanza..the kind i get has 23 grams of protein in a serving.no fat and 140 calories!! I throw some barenaked granola in there and bam very very filling breakfast with a ton of protein ( granted teh granola has fat and about 130 cals itself..but it stays with me..i am not even hungry for lunch yet which i usually am by now!)...Anyway that was my find!

I went to a bridal show yesterday with my mom ..so fun, i loved seeing all the dresses. i still have not even tried any one! But now i am getting the fever!
Have a great day all...drink that H20 to flush away the turkey..and the pie..and the stuffing..and, you get the point


----------



## UtahMama

MA pigletfan said:


> SO..i discovered the most amazing food ever. I am convinced of it..No fat Greek Yogurt!!! talk about protein bonanza..the kind i get has 23 grams of protein in a serving.no fat and 140 calories!! I throw some barenaked granola in there and bam very very filling breakfast with a ton of protein ( granted teh granola has fat and about 130 cals itself..but it stays with me..i am not even hungry for lunch yet which i usually am by now!)...Anyway that was my find!


I love Greek Yogurt! I sweeten it with Splenda or Stevia and throw some blueberries in it and eat that several times a week. Greek yogurt is really thick and tasty!!! I want to adapt it into dips for fruit or veggies or as a topping for my daily sweet potato. 

I honestly thought Yoplait (custard style) was the best, but Greek surpasses it, big time. The only challenge is having other things to add to it, like peaches, berries, or bananas.


----------



## MA pigletfan

UtahMama said:


> I love Greek Yogurt! I sweeten it with Splenda or Stevia and throw some blueberries in it and eat that several times a week. Greek yogurt is really thick and tasty!!! I want to adapt it into dips for fruit or veggies or as a topping for my daily sweet potato.
> 
> I honestly thought Yoplait (custard style) was the best, but Greek surpasses it, big time. The only challenge is having other things to add to it, like peaches, berries, or bananas.



YES! i imagine with fruit it is amazing!! I think i have frozen raspberries that would ROCK in it..it really is a great treat.


----------



## LMO429

So my husband got me a Wii Fit about 3 weeks ago it is still sitting in the box?  I have not bothered to even try it because I feel like it will not be challenging enough for me.  Does anyone have it?? do you really get a workout from it?

I finally was able to work out yesterday without wheezing or coughing.  Hallelujah I almost feel 100% better


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hey Peeps  

Hope everyones having a good day!
I resisted the cream bun urge today . A regular customer came into the office, and he'd bought everyone an Apple Turnover filled with creamy gorgeousness - I gave mine to a co-worker to take home for her DH (when the customer had gone!) Very proud of me  

Anyhoo, last night I was clearing some things out and I came across a brand new pair of Minnie Ears from when I went to Disneyland Paris - they are brand new, still with the tags on and in the bag - If anyone wants them for their kiddo or themselves, please PM me and I'll send them onto you - spreading the joy!

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

LMO429 said:


> So my husband got me a Wii Fit about 3 weeks ago it is still sitting in the box?  I have not bothered to even try it because I feel like it will not be challenging enough for me.  Does anyone have it?? do you really get a workout from it?
> 
> I finally was able to work out yesterday without wheezing or coughing.  Hallelujah I almost feel 100% better



Glad you are feeling better!

I have to say we sold our Wii Fit after a couple of weeks.  I think if you got it and it was the only form of exercise you were doing, after not exercising for a while / ever, it would be OK. Because I exercise a lot though I found the level less that I am used to, and so didn't feel it was doing me any good. DH felt the same, so we sold it and went back to running / aerobics. It was certainly adequate, just not as full on as we are used to working out.

I know a lot of people love it though, so maybe it just wasn't for us?


----------



## MA pigletfan

i have a wii fit..and honestly it is collecting dust. i should use it because its definitely fun..but i never really used it for a full workout.

Happy Tuesday. nothing too exciting to report on my end..i think tonight will consist of me going home, taking care of the animals, turbo jamming and getting some shopping done!!


----------



## UtahMama

Yayyyy! I'm all perked up today! Despite the gloomy pre-snow weather today in this fine state, I got a NICE sneak peek at my weight (heh,heh smack-downers!) AND I got some serious hair color going on   ! I went from fading BLAH-medium blonde to a FABULOUS light golden brown with honey and caramel hi-lights. I feel like a million bucks.  

I'm all stocked up with healthy foods too. I forgot the greek yogurt at the store   but got the berries I wanted to add to said yogurt.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Hey everybody, figured I'd stop in real quick. Figured 2nd day back to school would be nice and slow, back to normal, then our science teacher threw a science fair project to be due with our data and graphs in 16 days on us. When he did say that we just had to have had it all completed with a board until March, he didn't set a date in the beginning for when the project was to be completed. I'm very frustrated, because my project involves plants, and plants won't grow in my room in 16 days. If he would have explained this to us at the beginning of the year when he was talking about the project I would have had it done. Nobody in almost every class from what I hear hasn't even started. Vent over. 

I didn't get ANY exercise in today as I've been working away on homework. I feel very unhappy even though I exercised yesterday! Tomorrow is a very crowded day so I probably won't get to exercise tomorrow either. Let's hope! And my eating healthy hasn't been so great, I ate out today for a school trip and I will tomorrow for another trip and Thursday we're going to pizza hut. Ah!

I hope everyone had a wonderful day and hope it continues to tomorrow!


----------



## DisneyLaura

MA pigletfan said:


> YAY Laura!! Do you like the workout!? I jsut love Leslie Sansone..she's very motivating and fun to work out with. i need to bust my tapes out again too..i have been stuck on Turbo Jam lately...and i def. want more of those..talk about a workout!



I did like the workout.  I was just pleased that I got up to 1 mile and then I was able to do up to 2 mile.    I probably could have went to 3 mile but I'm not feeling well still so I decided to stop.  I liked that she showed you how to modify things.  Some of the stuff I can't do because I'm just starting out but then others I can.  I would love to get Jillian's dvd but I don't think I'm up to that level yet,  



UtahMama said:


> I love Greek Yogurt! I sweeten it with Splenda or Stevia and throw some blueberries in it and eat that several times a week. Greek yogurt is really thick and tasty!!! I want to adapt it into dips for fruit or veggies or as a topping for my daily sweet potato.
> 
> I honestly thought Yoplait (custard style) was the best, but Greek surpasses it, big time. The only challenge is having other things to add to it, like peaches, berries, or bananas.



I love the Greek yogurt too.  I get the one's with fruit in them already and add bear naked granola like Gina.  Do you just get the plain?



UtahMama said:


> Yayyyy! I'm all perked up today! Despite the gloomy pre-snow weather today in this fine state, I got a NICE sneak peek at my weight (heh,heh smack-downers!) AND I got some serious hair color going on   ! I went from fading BLAH-medium blonde to a FABULOUS light golden brown with honey and caramel hi-lights. I feel like a million bucks.



Any pictures for us.  U just got my hair highlighted as well but just half a head (that costs me with a haircut $120 can't imagine what a full head would be).  I like but don't love it.  I think i want to go darker.  Let me try to find a picture of my new do.



UtahMama said:


> I'm all stocked up with healthy foods too. I forgot the greek yogurt at the store   but got the berries I wanted to add to said yogurt.



Don't you hate that when you forget something at the store, I do that more often than I want to admit.


Ok peeps I am still sick with my head cold.  I really think it's a sinus infection.  I should just go to the doctor's. I should see what they have open today.  I was trying to save my $40 copay (that's for speciality doctors) but I don't think that's going to happen.  

Ok I just called 11:45 am I'm going.  My right side of head hurts again.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

::Snow_White:: said:


> Hey everybody, figured I'd stop in real quick. Figured 2nd day back to school would be nice and slow, back to normal, then our science teacher threw a science fair project to be due with our data and graphs in 16 days on us. When he did say that we just had to have had it all completed with a board until March, he didn't set a date in the beginning for when the project was to be completed. I'm very frustrated, because my project involves plants, and plants won't grow in my room in 16 days. If he would have explained this to us at the beginning of the year when he was talking about the project I would have had it done. Nobody in almost every class from what I hear hasn't even started. Vent over.
> 
> I didn't get ANY exercise in today as I've been working away on homework. I feel very unhappy even though I exercised yesterday! Tomorrow is a very crowded day so I probably won't get to exercise tomorrow either. Let's hope! And my eating healthy hasn't been so great, I ate out today for a school trip and I will tomorrow for another trip and Thursday we're going to pizza hut. Ah!
> 
> I hope everyone had a wonderful day and hope it continues to tomorrow!



Blah, I used to hate it when teachers did that  



DisneyLaura said:


> Ok peeps I am still sick with my head cold.  I really think it's a sinus infection.  I should just go to the doctor's. I should see what they have open today.  I was trying to save my $40 copay (that's for speciality doctors) but I don't think that's going to happen.



Feel better soon Laura  

Ok peeps, the Minnie Ears are now spoken for!
Im not doing too bad today for eating - I have successfully avoided all chocolately goodness thats been floating round the office today! I am however going to do some Christmas shopping after work, and eating dinner out so im hoping im able to make healthy-ish choices!

Hope everyones having a great day


----------



## pixie dust 112

DisneyLaura said:


> Ok peeps I am still sick with my head cold.  I really think it's a sinus infection.  I should just go to the doctor's. I should see what they have open today.  I was trying to save my $40 copay (that's for speciality doctors) but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Ok I just called 11:45 am I'm going.  My right side of head hurts again.



Ugh!  I hope you feel better soon.  Just so you know my DD had a horrible head cold for about 2 weeks, but she woke up this morning, happy as could be because she can breathe through her nose again! 

I hear you on the co-pay.  We also have $40.00 on specialists.  DD is going to physical therapy 3 times a week for her knee...yup $120.00 a week in co-pays.  I don't want to even think about what it would cost if we didn't have insurance!


----------



## DisneyLaura

pixie dust 112 said:


> I hear you on the co-pay.  We also have $40.00 on specialists.  DD is going to physical therapy 3 times a week for her knee...yup $120.00 a week in co-pays.  I don't want to even think about what it would cost if we didn't have insurance!



My insurance is so yucky that I end up paying more than my premiun every month.  We actually buy our own insurance because my DH is self employed so we picked something that wouldn't cost us so much per month.  Well every year it goes up and things that they don't cover is making me broke.    But I actually found a sitter for the kids (a friend of mine that watches kids at her home) so I can actually go to work now and feel that the kids are well cared for.  Now I just need more hours at my current job (I only work one day and I need 24 hours for benefits) and I'll be all set.  Hopefully after the new year I'll be able to add on at least one more full day 16 hours a week.  Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## pixie dust 112

DisneyLaura said:


> My insurance is so yucky that I end up paying more than my premiun every month.  We actually buy our own insurance because my DH is self employed so we picked something that wouldn't cost us so much per month.  Well every year it goes up and things that they don't cover is making me broke.    But I actually found a sitter for the kids (a friend of mine that watches kids at her home) so I can actually go to work now and feel that the kids are well cared for.  Now I just need more hours at my current job (I only work one day and I need 24 hours for benefits) and I'll be all set.  Hopefully after the new year I'll be able to add on at least one more full day 16 hours a week.  Keeping my fingers crossed.



Other than the high co-pay for specialists our insurance is pretty good.  Dh works for a hospital.  DD has had 2 surgeries this year, plus a broken wrist....Thank goodness all these injuries have happened away from home or social services would be knocking on my door I'm sure. I've paid $100.00 copays to the hospital for the surgeries and the copays for the specialists and PT, but her xrays and MRI's have all been covered.  Our bills would have been well in excess of $20,000.00 if we were paying ourselves.  SO this year we did get more in benefits then we pay in premiums.


----------



## LMO429

So mad at myself! This morning I did Jillian Michaels 30 day shred vol 2 and I was winded through the whole thing, I had to stop here and there and I was so mad at myself because three weeks and a half weeks ago I thought vol 2 was easy!!!!! So mad that I stopped working out 3 plus weeks I feel like I am not in shape right now an it making me super mad!


----------



## Pakey

pixie dust 112 said:


> Other than the high co-pay for specialists our insurance is pretty good.  Dh works for a hospital.  DD has had 2 surgeries this year, plus a broken wrist....Thank goodness all these injuries have happened away from home or social services would be knocking on my door I'm sure. I've paid $100.00 copays to the hospital for the surgeries and the copays for the specialists and PT, but her xrays and MRI's have all been covered.  Our bills would have been well in excess of $20,000.00 if we were paying ourselves.  SO this year we did get more in benefits then we pay in premiums.



Health insurance is my best friend.  My chemo treatments were $7500 each and I asked the nurse what happens to people who do not have insurance and she said if they can't pay cash, they don't get chemo.  Yikes!  My surgery, chemo and radiation treatments were over $250,000 so without my best friend, ms. health insurance, I would have been dipping into my 401k.



LMO429 said:


> So mad at myself! This morning I did Jillian Michaels 30 day shred vol 2 and I was winded through the whole thing, I had to stop here and there and I was so mad at myself because three weeks and a half weeks ago I thought vol 2 was easy!!!!! So mad that I stopped working out 3 plus weeks I feel like I am not in shape right now an it making me super mad!



This made me LOL.  I couldn't even get through the opening credits.  Just standing there waiting for it to start wore me out.   

I was very bad in Las Vegas for Thanksgiving and put on 3 lbs.  I ate so much at Red Square that I couldn't sleep that night.  I'm back on the wagon again.  Thank goodness I don't have another vacation for 6 more weeks.


----------



## HockeyKat

LMO429 said:


> So mad at myself! This morning I did Jillian Michaels 30 day shred vol 2 and I was winded through the whole thing, I had to stop here and there and I was so mad at myself because three weeks and a half weeks ago I thought vol 2 was easy!!!!! So mad that I stopped working out 3 plus weeks I feel like I am not in shape right now an it making me super mad!



Don't you hate that?!!  It takes so long to build up the stamina and so little time to lose it!!

I have been trying to build mine back up... did hockey Mon night, kickboxing class yesterday at lunch, and hit the cross-ramp-thingy (no idea what this thing is but it hurt) for 30 min at lunch.


Headed to Disney on Friday, can't wait!!


----------



## dwheatl

DisneyLaura said:


> Ok I just called 11:45 am I'm going.  My right side of head hurts again.


  Hope your appt. helped. I always remember going to La Brea tar pits and hearing that they found a prehistoric murder victim in the pits. She had been suffering from a sinus infection, and someone had bashed her on the head and tossed her into the pit. I wondered if they were putting her out of her misery, or if they'd just had enough of her crankiness.



HockeyKat said:


> Headed to Disney on Friday, can't wait!!


 WOOT!

OK, I lapsed a bit today. Before I started Nutrisystem, I had ordered 5 cans of chocolate caramel popcorn from our Boy Scout nephew. It's my crack! I have a plan to bring a can to each potluck party I have coming up, but that still leaves me with one can, and I got into it today. It was  , and I stopped after one handful, but I think I'm going to have to ask DH to hide it. I'm weak!


----------



## LMO429

HockeyKat said:


> Don't you hate that?!!  It takes so long to build up the stamina and so little time to lose it!!
> 
> I have been trying to build mine back up... did hockey Mon night, kickboxing class yesterday at lunch, and hit the cross-ramp-thingy (no idea what this thing is but it hurt) for 30 min at lunch.
> 
> 
> Headed to Disney on Friday, can't wait!!



I'm so jealous you are going to Disney on Friday.  I have to make it a point to go down there to see the XMAS decorations.  Are you doing any of the mousefest events there?


----------



## UtahMama

DisneyLaura said:


> I love the Greek yogurt too.  I get the one's with fruit in them already and add bear naked granola like Gina.  Do you just get the plain?


I've only seen it in the plain variety! Man! I'll have to do a search of local stores because that would be sooo much better (easier).




LMO429 said:


> So mad at myself! This morning I did Jillian Michaels 30 day shred vol 2 and I was winded through the whole thing, I had to stop here and there and I was so mad at myself because three weeks and a half weeks ago I thought vol 2 was easy!!!!! So mad that I stopped working out 3 plus weeks I feel like I am not in shape right now an it making me super mad!


 This is such a hard time of year to do ANY thing healthy! 



Pakey said:


> Health insurance is my best friend.  My chemo treatments were $7500 each and I asked the nurse what happens to people who do not have insurance and she said if they can't pay cash, they don't get chemo.  Yikes!  My surgery, chemo and radiation treatments were over $250,000 so without my best friend, ms. health insurance, I would have been dipping into my 401k.


Holy COW!!!! Yes, thank God for health insurance! 




OK Peeps!!!! It's weigh day eve (already). Do what you can to at least maintain from last week. Do something above and beyond what you normally do, like, an extra set of crunches, choose water, an extra lap/mile, pick fruit instead of a sugary treat...whatever. Not a huge deal if you gain, but still...this time of year, be thankful to break even  

MUCH love to everyone struggling!!! JUST hang in there till Jan 1st and try not to do TOO much damage


----------



## HockeyKat

LMO429 said:


> I'm so jealous you are going to Disney on Friday.  I have to make it a point to go down there to see the XMAS decorations.  Are you doing any of the mousefest events there?



No, not that I know of... I am actually going down with two women from the "other" weight loss thread.  We are making a girls weekend out of it!  I am leaving tomorrow and will be back Tues night.


I have a fitness question.  So, I have been going to this kickboxing class, and I love it, but after hockey Mon, kickboxing Tues, and 30 min on some cross-ramp thing yesterday, my legs, thighs, and glutes *really* hurt.  Muscle-y sore type hurt, not injury.   My question is... do I go to kickboxing today at lunch?  Tomorrow is a travel day, and I won't be back to a gym routine until next Wed/Thurs, so I really wanted to get another good workout in... what should I do??


----------



## Sparkie

OK...... I've been bit by the Twilight bug..... but Edward could bite me for real  

I read you all talking about the books and didnt think I would be interested THEN..... I saw the movie.... (there is no smiley for me fainting at the scrumptious boy)..... i sound like a teenager.... 

So now I'm reading the book.


I bowed out of the weigh in last friday.... too much turkey- well, if I'd only had turkey i might have been ok but 2 thanksgiving dinners - one at mom's and one and in-laws and the scale wasnt looking too friendly.  Getting back on track- dont look for a loss this friday but hoping to hold my own


Not sure where I left off with my daughter.... We are changing doctors.  I went with her 2 weeks ago for her visit and met her doctor for the first time.  SO RUDE!!!  DD asked if she would do a scheduled csection and her first response was "find another doctor".... well, you all know that I am a nurse of 20 years and work in a hospital in the maternity department so I know lots of doctors.... We were using the other doctor because she was the doctor for Medicaid in the county that I live in...... so by changing doctors I will have to be "cash" pay... it should apply toward my deductible for my insurance but I have a high deductible plan but for 2009 I have set aside enough in my Healthcare Savings Account to cover the deductible and have rationalized that I have spent more $$$ to go and play with Mickey and surely my daughter's health and the health of her baby are worth any $$$ spent.


*SnowWhite.... *I feel your fustration about your project.... at least you had a plan... my kids like to spring it on me at the last minute .... what about going to a greenhouse and just buying the plants?  I also hope you are paying close attention to my daughter's situation..... learn from her....its truly no fun being 17, pregnant and alone (no boyfriend- she will always have her mom- even when she doesnt think that she wants or need me).... oh, and I'm counting the days until Harry comes to the theater.


----------



## Sparkie

This is for my northern peeps..... After reading your posts about snow and cold and lack of heat..... I am so glad I live south of the snow..... and just to make you jealous....

I went to the grocery store Tuesday in short sleeves, capris, and flip flops...

But the downer is July... when I am roasting....

But I love Alabama winters


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Sparkie--I talked to the teacher and we're going to work something out with running tests on different filtered tap water next week instead. That way I can finish it all really quick rather than waiting for the plants to grow. 

We just had a girl in my class have her baby a few weeks ago and another just before school started. I definately have never had any plans on it. I have two cousins that I take care of often and it's hard to take care of them for even a few hours!

Ah! I know. I'm so excited, I was very upset about it being pushed back, but the newest trailer relieved all that anger.

I got some exercise in today! 
It feels good to be back on track even from a two day break.
I hope everyone had a good day!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Good news peeps. I just made reservations for June 27th through July 6th!         We arrive on the last day of the stay 4 days and get three free package. June 27th is actually the first day that we can go, so we are just getting in. It is the last day of the promotion. DD graduates from HS the night of the 26th! She gets to pick her graduation meal at Disney I think she is going to go for lunch at Chefs des Frances! Great choice because we all love it. We'll also celebrate our 25th anniversary while we are there. Our actual anniversary is April 28th, but there is no way we can get away then. DH and I will take a night to go out to dinner alone, while we are there.
__________________


----------



## Pakey

Hi all.  I probably won't be on to weigh in the morning.  One of my two little dogs has to have surgery in the morning and I know i'll be too stressed to remember to get on the scale.  I even had a cheeseburger and fries for dinner tonight after the opthamologist told me had to have surgery in the morning.  

I'll be wishing big losses for everyone.


----------



## dwheatl

Sparkie said:


> Not sure where I left off with my daughter.... We are changing doctors.  I went with her 2 weeks ago for her visit and met her doctor for the first time.  SO RUDE!!!  DD asked if she would do a scheduled csection and her first response was "find another doctor".... well, you all know that I am a nurse of 20 years and work in a hospital in the maternity department so I know lots of doctors.... We were using the other doctor because she was the doctor for Medicaid in the county that I live in...... so by changing doctors I will have to be "cash" pay... it should apply toward my deductible for my insurance but I have a high deductible plan but for 2009 I have set aside enough in my Healthcare Savings Account to cover the deductible and have rationalized that I have spent more $$$ to go and play with Mickey and surely my daughter's health and the health of her baby are worth any $$$ spent.


 Good call Mom. Nothing is worth more than a healthy family.



pixie dust 112 said:


> Good news peeps. I just made reservations for June 27th through July 6th!         We arrive on the last day of the stay 4 days and get three free package. June 27th is actually the first day that we can go, so we are just getting in. It is the last day of the promotion. DD graduates from HS the night of the 26th! She gets to pick her graduation meal at Disney I think she is going to go for lunch at Chefs des Frances! Great choice because we all love it. We'll also celebrate our 25th anniversary while we are there. Our actual anniversary is April 28th, but there is no way we can get away then. DH and I will take a night to go out to dinner alone, while we are there.
> __________________


    



Pakey said:


> Hi all.  I probably won't be on to weigh in the morning.  One of my two little dogs has to have surgery in the morning and I know i'll be too stressed to remember to get on the scale.  I even had a cheeseburger and fries for dinner tonight after the opthamologist told me had to have surgery in the morning.
> 
> I'll be wishing big losses for everyone.


 

I can't exercise tonight and I couldn't last night because I hurt my hip pushing myself too hard on the new bike. I was limping for the last 2 days, and every place I looked this up, it said motrin and rest. So I'm just torn up about not being able to exercise (not really, but there's no sarcasm smiley). I am worried about how it will effect my weight tomorrow.


----------



## UtahMama

Pakey said:


> Hi all.  I probably won't be on to weigh in the morning.  One of my two little dogs has to have surgery in the morning and I know i'll be too stressed to remember to get on the scale.  I even had a cheeseburger and fries for dinner tonight after the opthamologist told me had to have surgery in the morning.
> 
> I'll be wishing big losses for everyone.



Ohhhh! Poor doggie!   Poor YOU! I hate when my wuppies are hurting! 

Ok, Free Pass for you tomorrow, Pak!




Good Luck Peeps!

WHERE IS AARON AND DAWN????? Do we need to send in the marines???


----------



## DisneyLaura

LMO429 said:


> So mad at myself! This morning I did Jillian Michaels 30 day shred vol 2 and I was winded through the whole thing, I had to stop here and there and I was so mad at myself because three weeks and a half weeks ago I thought vol 2 was easy!!!!! So mad that I stopped working out 3 plus weeks I feel like I am not in shape right now an it making me super mad!



Don't be mad.  You were sick my friend.  At least you were able to do it even if you were winded.  I think I couple of more times and you'll be right back to were you were.  I remember a couple of years ago I had asthmatic bronchitis and my doctor took me out of work for a week.  I couldn't stay up after 8o pm to save my life (I was used to working until 11:00 and not getting home until 11:30 pm and not going to bed until 1:30).  It took me a couple of days to get that back.  I know it's not that same thing as exercising but you'll be fine don't be mad at yourself. 



Pakey said:


> Health insurance is my best friend.  My chemo treatments were $7500 each and I asked the nurse what happens to people who do not have insurance and she said if they can't pay cash, they don't get chemo.  Yikes!  My surgery, chemo and radiation treatments were over $250,000 so without my best friend, ms. health insurance, I would have been dipping into my 401k.
> 
> I was very bad in Las Vegas for Thanksgiving and put on 3 lbs.  I ate so much at Red Square that I couldn't sleep that night.  I'm back on the wagon again.  Thank goodness I don't have another vacation for 6 more weeks.



I'm glad you had good health coverage for your chemo.  I find when you buy your health insurance on your own the coverage isn't there but when it's from a job that you have, it's much better.  I'm trying to get two more full days and then I can have benefits.  Don't worry about Vegas, that will come off once you start eating like you were before you left. 



HockeyKat said:


> Headed to Disney on Friday, can't wait!!



Have a safe trip!



dwheatl said:


> Hope your appt. helped. I always remember going to La Brea tar pits and hearing that they found a prehistoric murder victim in the pits. She had been suffering from a sinus infection, and someone had bashed her on the head and tossed her into the pit. I wondered if they were putting her out of her misery, or if they'd just had enough of her crankiness.



I went to the doctor and yup I have a sinus infection (no ear infection so that's good).  Can I tell you I took one day of antibiotics and one day of prednisone (to drain everything) and I fell 90% better already.  I am so happy that my DH won't be going out on the couch because of my snoring, he warned me the other day.



Sparkie said:


> This is for my northern peeps..... After reading your posts about snow and cold and lack of heat..... I am so glad I live south of the snow..... and just to make you jealous....
> 
> I went to the grocery store Tuesday in short sleeves, capris, and flip flops...
> 
> But the downer is July... when I am roasting....
> 
> But I love Alabama winters



I hate the winters up here and I have been here all my life.  I just don't like the cold anymore.  Funny when it snows here it's really not that cold.  Going to be in mid 30's to high 30's and I just saw the news right now and it's going to snow on Sunday.   I would love to move to a warmer place but the summer roasting thing kind of makes me not want to.



pixie dust 112 said:


> Good news peeps. I just made reservations for June 27th through July 6th!         We arrive on the last day of the stay 4 days and get three free package. June 27th is actually the first day that we can go, so we are just getting in. It is the last day of the promotion. DD graduates from HS the night of the 26th! She gets to pick her graduation meal at Disney I think she is going to go for lunch at Chefs des Frances! Great choice because we all love it. We'll also celebrate our 25th anniversary while we are there. Our actual anniversary is April 28th, but there is no way we can get away then. DH and I will take a night to go out to dinner alone, while we are there.
> __________________



 



Pakey said:


> Hi all.  I probably won't be on to weigh in the morning.  One of my two little dogs has to have surgery in the morning and I know i'll be too stressed to remember to get on the scale.  I even had a cheeseburger and fries for dinner tonight after the opthamologist told me had to have surgery in the morning.
> 
> I'll be wishing big losses for everyone.



Give your puppy a big hug and kiss from me.  What is he/she having done?



UtahMama said:


> WHERE IS AARON AND DAWN????? Do we need to send in the marines???



I know I have seen Dawn on her Pre TR thread but I haven't seen Aaron anywhere.  I was thinking about him yesterday too.

Am I the first weigh in for today.  I was a little afraid to weigh in this morning because the doctor put me on prednisone for my sinus infection.  Well guess what I'm -2.4 lb.  I haven't lost 2 pounds in months.


----------



## Kathi OD

DisneyLaura said:


> Am I the first weigh in for today.  I was a little afraid to weigh in this morning because the doctor put me on prednisone for my sinus infection.  Well guess what I'm -2.4 lb.  I haven't lost 2 pounds in months.



WOW!!!  Losing on prednisone is almost miraculous!!  WAY TO GO!!!!

I'm down all of 1 pound this week, but truth be told, I don't exercise at all, so I can't really complain.


----------



## Sparkie

DisneyLaura said:


> I hate the winters up here and I have been here all my life.  I just don't like the cold anymore.  Funny when it snows here it's really not that cold.  Going to be in mid 30's to high 30's and I just saw the news right now and it's going to snow on Sunday.   I would love to move to a warmer place but the summer roasting thing kind of makes me not want to.
> 
> :





Just to let you know how crazy it is here.... Tuesday I was in capris and flip/flops and today the high is 40 .... it was 28 when I got up this morning.... Highs of 40  I'm freezing!  LOL!!!!


YUCKY SCALE!!!!  *UP 3*


----------



## LMO429

I am -1 today! Finally some progress.

Did anyone see the sex and the city movie when they are sitting there at the end drinking cosmos and they say "Why did we ever stop drinking these? and someone else replied because everybody else did!

Now I know why I stopped drinking them 2.  We went out to dinner last night and I was drinking cosmos like it was my job and was soooo trashed last night it was ridiculous!  

We went to a comedy club afterwards and drank some more I knew I was done when the comedian on stage looked like he had 2 heads.

My poor husband had quite a project on his hands last night I was a complete drunk hot mess.   He took care of me, if he would of taken me home after dinner he would have gotten some  the comedy club and the cosmos there just pushed me to the point of no return.

p.s. I am "Never" drinking again the room is still spinning but I got up and was able to weigh in


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> I am -1 today! Finally some progress.
> 
> Did anyone see the sex and the city movie when they are sitting there at the end drinking cosmos and they say "Why did we ever stop drinking these? and someone else replied because everybody else did!
> 
> Now I know why I stopped drinking them 2.  We went out to dinner last night and I was drinking cosmos like it was my job and was soooo trashed last night it was ridiculous!
> 
> We went to a comedy club afterwards and drank some more I knew I was done when the comedian on stage looked like he had 2 heads.
> 
> My poor husband had quite a project on his hands last night I was a complete drunk hot mess.   He took care of me, if he would of taken me home after dinner he would have gotten some  the comedy club and the cosmos there just pushed me to the point of no return.
> 
> p.s. I am "Never" drinking again the room is still spinning but I got up and was able to weigh in


    THAT is funny! that is not a good time..or rather too much of a good time
I will be IN NYC this weekend  visiting our friends and seeing all the Christmas decorations/windows...can't wait!

Did not weigh in today..i know bad girl..but i have been sick all week with UTI stuff so i am in no mood to see teh scale and i haven't exercised..blerg.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

LMO429 said:


> I am -1 today! Finally some progress.
> 
> Did anyone see the sex and the city movie when they are sitting there at the end drinking cosmos and they say "Why did we ever stop drinking these? and someone else replied because everybody else did!
> 
> Now I know why I stopped drinking them 2.  We went out to dinner last night and I was drinking cosmos like it was my job and was soooo trashed last night it was ridiculous!
> 
> We went to a comedy club afterwards and drank some more I knew I was done when the comedian on stage looked like he had 2 heads.
> 
> My poor husband had quite a project on his hands last night I was a complete drunk hot mess.   He took care of me, if he would of taken me home after dinner he would have gotten some  the comedy club and the cosmos there just pushed me to the point of no return.
> 
> p.s. I am "Never" drinking again the room is still spinning but I got up and was able to weigh in



  Sorry, but this is VERY funny! I've also been known to  say "never again"!

Well peeps I am SAMER I was really hoping for a loss, but Aunt Flo came to visit. Hey ho, back on the wagon for next week!

Pakey -  for your puppy

Have a great day everyone


----------



## UtahMama

LMO429 said:


> I am -1 today! Finally some progress.
> 
> Did anyone see the sex and the city movie when they are sitting there at the end drinking cosmos and they say "Why did we ever stop drinking these? and someone else replied because everybody else did!
> 
> Now I know why I stopped drinking them 2.  We went out to dinner last night and I was drinking cosmos like it was my job and was soooo trashed last night it was ridiculous!
> 
> We went to a comedy club afterwards and drank some more I knew I was done when the comedian on stage looked like he had 2 heads.
> 
> My poor husband had quite a project on his hands last night I was a complete drunk hot mess.   He took care of me, if he would of taken me home after dinner he would have gotten some  the comedy club and the cosmos there just pushed me to the point of no return.
> 
> p.s. I am "Never" drinking again the room is still spinning but I got up and was able to weigh in


On the one hand I'm sorry about the no " "  for ya, but you did lose a whole pound!!!! (thank you for NOT using the dancing banana for any reason in your post... )



Sparkie said:


> Just to let you know how crazy it is here.... Tuesday I was in capris and flip/flops and today the high is 40 .... it was 28 when I got up this morning.... Highs of 40  I'm freezing!  LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> YUCKY SCALE!!!!  *UP 3*


Utah is frickin COLD today too. It was 28* last I checked too. Wayyyy to "nipply" for this California girl!!! 

Stupid lying scale!!!!   Love ya Sparkie!!!!



Kathi OD said:


> WOW!!!  Losing on prednisone is almost miraculous!!  WAY TO GO!!!!
> 
> I'm down all of 1 pound this week, but truth be told, I don't exercise at all, so I can't really complain.


YAYYYYY Kathi!!!  Losing AT ALL this time of year is nothing short of a Christmas Miracle!!!



DisneyLaura said:


> Am I the first weigh in for today.  I was a little afraid to weigh in this morning because the doctor put me on prednisone for my sinus infection.  Well guess what I'm -2.4 lb.  I haven't lost 2 pounds in months.


 I did too!!!!! I'm officially -2.4 this week! *high five* 



MA pigletfan said:


> THAT is funny! that is not a good time..or rather too much of a good time
> I will be IN NYC this weekend  visiting our friends and seeing all the Christmas decorations/windows...can't wait!
> 
> Did not weigh in today..i know bad girl..but i have been sick all week with UTI stuff so i am in no mood to see teh scale and i haven't exercised..blerg.


Free Passed you too. Feel Better!!!! 

I'd love to go to New York this time of year (or in the Fall). The farthest east I've ever been is Florida. Does that count?


Sending the Brownie Scouts out to look for Dawn and Aaron!!!! We NEED you both!!!!


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Sparkie said:


> Just to let you know how crazy it is here.... Tuesday I was in capris and flip/flops and today the high is 40 .... it was 28 when I got up this morning.... Highs of 40  I'm freezing!  LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> YUCKY SCALE!!!!  *UP 3*



I'm right there with you on all accounts...
It's been snowing the past two days here, and it was SUPPOSED to be warming up today, but it's still lightly snowing outside my window....yesterday's high of 22 degrees was at 1:30 in the AM... ARGH!
I'm UP 3 for this week... didn't get around to exercising this week and didn't eat very well... had a lot of stressful family stuff going on so I'm hoping things get better quickly and I can make up for it next week.


----------



## mommaU4

TGIF everyone!! 

I cannot weigh in today.  I stepped on my scale and all it says is "Lo".  Since I am pretty sure that isn't refering to my weight, I guess I need new batteries. 

I'm not sure where to get them, they are round silver things that I've never bought before. But I'm going to hunt some down tonight and weigh in tomorrow. 

The first half of this week was rough, so I doubt the numbers will be pretty, but I still have to know. I can't stand not being able to weigh in. I'm an addict. 

Congrats to all who lost or maintained!   Everyone else hang in there!!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

I'm *+2 lbs.* this week.   My Nursing 203 final exam is Tuesday and then it's only 1 semester until graduation.  Yay!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Hi all

I won't be weighing myself again until January! Sorry, just call me chicken! The party / food season has only just started and I am already 4lb up, I'm very depressed but also out of control . . . I dread to think what the weight will be after both Christmas and a vacation, but I'm not going to watch it getting there!!! 

I am very depressed about my current weight, so I imagine when I finally weigh in on Jan 2nd you will hear the scream all the way across the Atlantic!!


----------



## Kathi OD

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Hi all
> 
> I won't be weighing myself again until January! *Sorry, just call me chicken!* The party / food season has only just started and I am already 4lb up, I'm very depressed but also out of control . . . I dread to think what the weight will be after both Christmas and a vacation, but I'm not going to watch it getting there!!!
> 
> I am very depressed about my current weight, so I imagine when I finally weigh in on Jan 2nd you will hear the scream all the way across the Atlantic!!



Nah!  I think I'll just call you smart!


----------



## 2girlsmom

I'm with ya there!


----------



## UtahMama

Check out what I'll be doing all night!! _DARLING_-father-in-law is playing Santa at our church Christmas party this weekend, and has grown out his beard for the event, which needs to be bleached. This article is not of him (obviously) but it's fun to peek at the progression of this huge process. 

Say a little prayer for me to not kill him as he tends to drive me crazy(er). I will be practicing LaMaz breathing during the entire event. Wish me luck! ((No, really, do pray HARD for us! LOL!))

 http://www.annistonstar.com/gallery/santa06.htm?PIC=4


----------



## 2girlsmom

Good luck!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I completely forgot it was weigh in!

Ughhh. I'm +2

Lame of me. I went out to eat three times, not by choice but I was hungry. I was almost in my goal three digit numbers too! Oh well, better this week. I'm definately back on fully my diet since I haven't ate too well this week. Plus I haven't had time to exercise until lately so I'm off to exercise!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

UtahMama said:


> WHERE IS AARON AND DAWN????? Do we need to send in the marines???





DisneyLaura said:


> I know I have seen Dawn on her Pre TR thread but I haven't seen Aaron anywhere.  I was thinking about him yesterday too.





UtahMama said:


> Sending the Brownie Scouts out to look for Dawn and Aaron!!!! We NEED you both!!!!


I appreciate the concern!  But honestly, I've sort of been, I don't want to say embarrassed or ashamed, but I guess more reluctant than anything else to post because I haven't really been all that Peepish.  I'd tell you how much I've gained (or hopefully haven't gained), but I haven't stepped on a scale in almost a month.  I'm snacking too much and I haven't exercised since early November.  This is by far my most difficult stretch in the almost two years that I've been rededicated to losing weight.  Heck, I've even taken myself off of the Christmas challenge (the first time I haven't participated in my own challenge since I started it for Thanksgiving '07).  And I know, that is all the more reason to be here for the support.  But outside of the snacking, a lot of unavoidable things have been coming up.  Business lunches, dinners, trips, etc.; holiday (both Thanksgiving and Christmas) parties; lending emotional support to a friend in need, which included a few nights out with the boys.  And I always tried to make the right choice; but when your choices for dinner are ribs, steak, broasted chicken, creamy (unhealthy) soups, chicken wings etc., even your best choices are bad choices.  So that's what I've been up against.  Not an excuse for not being around more, but definitely a reason.  

But in case you were wondering, I have been keeping up with all of you.  I've been covertly checking in on Fridays and throughout the week to get everybody's numbers; and I've been very impressed so far!  One of you (Kat) has already reached her goal; and a full 10 of you are 5 pounds or less away.  Very impressive!  I'll try to get the full summary posted sometime soon.

So anyway, I've gotta skedaddle.  Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Kathi OD said:


> Nah!  I think I'll just call you smart!



Just felt really guilty about how much I have eaten so ran 2.5 miles on the treadmill. Feel very unwell! Mental note for future . . .  never run on a chocolate belly!!!!!!

But I'm still not weighing myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

WI_DisneyFan said:


> I appreciate the concern!  But honestly, I've sort of been, I don't want to say embarrassed or ashamed, but I guess more reluctant than anything else to post because I haven't really been all that Peepish.  I'd tell you how much I've gained (or hopefully haven't gained), but I haven't stepped on a scale in almost a month.  I'm snacking too much and I haven't exercised since early November.  This is by far my most difficult stretch in the almost two years that I've been rededicated to losing weight.  Heck, I've even taken myself off of the Christmas challenge (the first time I haven't participated in my own challenge since I started it for Thanksgiving '07).  And I know, that is all the more reason to be here for the support.  But outside of the snacking, a lot of unavoidable things have been coming up.  Business lunches, dinners, trips, etc.; holiday (both Thanksgiving and Christmas) parties; lending emotional support to a friend in need, which included a few nights out with the boys.  And I always tried to make the right choice; but when your choices for dinner are ribs, steak, broasted chicken, creamy (unhealthy) soups, chicken wings etc., even your best choices are bad choices.  So that's what I've been up against.  Not an excuse for not being around more, but definitely a reason.
> 
> But in case you were wondering, I have been keeping up with all of you.  I've been covertly checking in on Fridays and throughout the week to get everybody's numbers; and I've been very impressed so far!  One of you (Kat) has already reached her goal; and a full 10 of you are 5 pounds or less away.  Very impressive!  I'll try to get the full summary posted sometime soon.
> 
> So anyway, I've gotta skedaddle.  Hope everyone has a great weekend!


OK, let's just have the goal of NOT gaining too much before we collectively have a giant re-do Jan. 1st!  

Now, since we're all in this together, and we love you to pieces (like a brother), you need to keep on keeping on, got it?    





Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Just felt really guilty about how much I have eaten so ran 2.5 miles on the treadmill. Feel very unwell! Mental note for future . . .  never run on a chocolate belly!!!!!!
> 
> But I'm still not weighing myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hee hee! Chicken!!!    You're not alone! We're dropping like flies! 

It IS funny to notice how yucky ya feel after eating a yummy treat!!!!   Yet, I still sample stuff! GRRRRRR!


----------



## pixie dust 112

+1


----------



## dwheatl

Down 2. That's the biggest loss I've seen in ages. All I can think is Thanksgiving gave my metabolism a shock, and got it going again. I have been following NS as close as I can, a few lapses, but never more than 200 calories a day. Since NS is about 1200 a day, I'm still keeping it well under 1500.
I hadn't seen AF for 3 months, and she showed up yesterday. I've got a  heck of a headache, and I was so crabby w/my students the last 2 days. Ironically, I'm crabby because we're trying to squeeze in so many holiday activities. Ho ho ho!


WI_DisneyFan said:


> But in case you were wondering, I have been keeping up with all of you.  I've been covertly checking in on Fridays and throughout the week to get everybody's numbers; and I've been very impressed so far!  One of you (Kat) has already reached her goal; and a full 10 of you are 5 pounds or less away.  Very impressive!  I'll try to get the full summary posted sometime soon.
> So anyway, I've gotta skedaddle.  Hope everyone has a great weekend!


 Hang in there, buddy. You've done an amazing job, and this is the most challenging time of year. I know you love quotes, so here's one from Teddy Roosevelt. "Do what you can where you are with what you've got."
And that's all any of us can do.


----------



## pixie dust 112

Yup Danielle nothing like the pressure of Holiday Cheer to make you crabby!   Congrats on the loss! 

Aaron~  you've done so well!  While it's always tough, we all have the really tough times.  We're all here to pick ya up, goodness knows you've been an incredible inspiration to all of us!  Let's get thorugh the holidays and then we'll all have our annual recommittment festivities in January!


----------



## mommaU4

Finally able to weigh in this morning. Better late then never I guess. Last Friday I was at 219.6 and today I am at 215.2 for a loss of *-4.4 pounds. * 
After gaining for the last two weeks, I hope I am finally back on the right track! 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## DisneyLaura

LMO429 said:


> I am -1 today! Finally some progress.
> 
> Did anyone see the sex and the city movie when they are sitting there at the end drinking cosmos and they say "Why did we ever stop drinking these? and someone else replied because everybody else did!
> 
> Now I know why I stopped drinking them 2.  We went out to dinner last night and I was drinking cosmos like it was my job and was soooo trashed last night it was ridiculous!
> 
> We went to a comedy club afterwards and drank some more I knew I was done when the comedian on stage looked like he had 2 heads.
> 
> My poor husband had quite a project on his hands last night I was a complete drunk hot mess.   He took care of me, if he would of taken me home after dinner he would have gotten some  the comedy club and the cosmos there just pushed me to the point of no return.
> 
> p.s. I am "Never" drinking again the room is still spinning but I got up and was able to weigh in



 I know feeling that drunk doesn't feel good, I can't remember the last time I felt like that so I'm sorry.  



MA pigletfan said:


> I so want to go back to the city and see the Christmas decorations (I haven't seen them in a looooooooooong time (maybe 12 years ago).  I really want to go with the kids and do a carriage ride through Central Park but DD3 has be a little older I think for the city.  I loved the city when we went in October (remember for our anniversary).  Have fun and take a lot of pictures for us.  Did you see the tree lighting on Wednesday on tv?
> 
> 
> 
> UtahMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did too!!!!! I'm officially -2.4 this week! *high five*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High five
> 
> 
> 
> UtahMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to go to New York this time of year (or in the Fall). The farthest east I've ever been is Florida. Does that count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Christmas time is better, not really a lot of fall decorations to speak of.  We were just there in October.  And no Florida doesn't count, you need to come to New England than we can have a DIS meet here.
> 
> 
> 
> my2boysrtwicethefun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm *+2 lbs.* this week.   My Nursing 203 final exam is Tuesday and then it's only 1 semester until graduation.  Yay!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry for the gain, but yeah on only 1 semester until graduation
> 
> 
> 
> UtahMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out what I'll be doing all night!! _DARLING_-father-in-law is playing Santa at our church Christmas party this weekend, and has grown out his beard for the event, which needs to be bleached. This article is not of him (obviously) but it's fun to peek at the progression of this huge process.
> 
> Say a little prayer for me to not kill him as he tends to drive me crazy(er). I will be practicing LaMaz breathing during the entire event. Wish me luck! ((No, really, do pray HARD for us! LOL!))
> 
> http://www.annistonstar.com/gallery/santa06.htm?PIC=4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW.  Now that's actually quite cool that your FIL would go through all that trouble.  But pixie dust for you
> 
> 
> 
> WI_DisneyFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate the concern!  But honestly, I've sort of been, I don't want to say embarrassed or ashamed, but I guess more reluctant than anything else to post because I haven't really been all that Peepish.  I'd tell you how much I've gained (or hopefully haven't gained), but I haven't stepped on a scale in almost a month.  I'm snacking too much and I haven't exercised since early November.  This is by far my most difficult stretch in the almost two years that I've been rededicated to losing weight.  Heck, I've even taken myself off of the Christmas challenge (the first time I haven't participated in my own challenge since I started it for Thanksgiving '07).  And I know, that is all the more reason to be here for the support.  But outside of the snacking, a lot of unavoidable things have been coming up.  Business lunches, dinners, trips, etc.; holiday (both Thanksgiving and Christmas) parties; lending emotional support to a friend in need, which included a few nights out with the boys.  And I always tried to make the right choice; but when your choices for dinner are ribs, steak, broasted chicken, creamy (unhealthy) soups, chicken wings etc., even your best choices are bad choices.  So that's what I've been up against.  Not an excuse for not being around more, but definitely a reason.
> 
> But in case you were wondering, I have been keeping up with all of you.  I've been covertly checking in on Fridays and throughout the week to get everybody's numbers; and I've been very impressed so far!  One of you (Kat) has already reached her goal; and a full 10 of you are 5 pounds or less away.  Very impressive!  I'll try to get the full summary posted sometime soon.
> 
> So anyway, I've gotta skedaddle.  Hope everyone has a great weekend!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aaron - please just post I know that when I was in a slump (about 3 months ago), gained weight, lost weight, gained weight, gained weight, lost weight.  You guys were the ones that helped me, that understood where I was coming from.  I think even just talking helps, at least it did for me.  Hang in there bro
> 
> 
> 
> mommaU4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally able to weigh in this morning. Better late then never I guess. Last Friday I was at 219.6 and today I am at 215.2 for a loss of *-4.4 pounds. *
> After gaining for the last two weeks, I hope I am finally back on the right track!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You go girl
> 
> Oh dear the kids are fighting today
Click to expand...


----------



## mousehouselover

It's been almost 2 weeks since I've checked in. I've been chalenged and tempted and I've lost a few battles. The overall results though are that I'm dead even. I gained but lst it all so I'm the ame as I was 3 weeks ago (My last psted WI.) I haven't recommited exactly but I've been on dwlz.com (a good WW reference) and looking at areas I need to improve. I've enjoyed my sessions with the trainer, I just wish I could get back to the gym more often. 

I have so much to do. I have t get my Christmas things done, my room needs a huge cleaning,  I have to submit my receipts for my flex spending acct (I HATE not having a swipe card for it.........) and I'm going to WDW next week.  I'm going to try to meet up with Monica and maybe Dawn too.


----------



## missnarwhale

I was so caught up in things that I forgot to weigh in!

As of today, I am a samer. 

It looks like everyone did a great job last week! Everyone's exercise routines are starting to wear off on me I think...


----------



## the Fidge

Hey all you Peeps new and Old!  Well it seems during my absence from this thread I have packed on all the weight you folks were losing.  

I  have come to (I pray) a decision and an action this being one of them.  Back in November I prayed to do a bit of growing the spritual kind, only problem was I grew in my seat instead.  

This year has been full of some real painful yet graced moments.  Sadly, I focused on the painful parts rather than the blessed parts. So doing what I know how to do when I feel something uncomfortable I have ate every awkward moment to find more pain in my actions.

SO that being said I am back ready to be motivated by the Peeps and share in each others achievements and struggles.

I pulled back from here because I did not want to tell you all how lousy I felt and yup rather than get some good kicks in the seat to do something postive with the pain.  I ate and ate and sat and sat and cried and cried some more.  Kleenex has banned my purchases and I think the donut man is on to me!

Sooo here's my deal at 5' 4 1/4" (by the way or weigh lol I think the measuring tape shrunk I was 5'5")  I weigh a light and lovely 238 lbs.  what a visual!   My ideal goal would be 100 lbs lost but would be darn skippy at 150.  

The doc gave me a risk factor of 8.9 for heart attack out of 10 after near losing hubby last December to one and lost my Dad in April to heart issues I think tempting fate maybe overdone for me now.

I got my papers for the local walking program sponsored by the hospital in the schools at night.  So I am commiting to 20 minutes a day of some form of activity.  

Would love to hear about everyones progress and challenges and tips.


----------



## mousehouselover

Fidge!!!!!! I've seen you around but I've been missing you and your typos over here. I'm glad you came back! I know about regaining everything and packing on even more. 

You know the drill, just stick with us..............


----------



## LMO429

the Fidge said:


> Hey all you Peeps new and Old!  Well it seems during my absence from this thread I have packed on all the weight you folks were losing.
> 
> I  have come to (I pray) a decision and an action this being one of them.  Back in November I prayed to do a bit of growing the spritual kind, only problem was I grew in my seat instead.
> 
> This year has been full of some real painful yet graced moments.  Sadly, I focused on the painful parts rather than the blessed parts. So doing what I know how to do when I feel something uncomfortable I have ate every awkward moment to find more pain in my actions.
> 
> SO that being said I am back ready to be motivated by the Peeps and share in each others achievements and struggles.
> 
> I pulled back from here because I did not want to tell you all how lousy I felt and yup rather than get some good kicks in the seat to do something postive with the pain.  I ate and ate and sat and sat and cried and cried some more.  Kleenex has banned my purchases and I think the donut man is on to me!
> 
> Sooo here's my deal at 5' 4 1/4" (by the way or weigh lol I think the measuring tape shrunk I was 5'5")  I weigh a light and lovely 238 lbs.  what a visual!   My ideal goal would be 100 lbs lost but would be darn skippy at 150.
> 
> The doc gave me a risk factor of 8.9 for heart attack out of 10 after near losing hubby last December to one and lost my Dad in April to heart issues I think tempting fate maybe overdone for me now.
> 
> I got my papers for the local walking program sponsored by the hospital in the schools at night.  So I am commiting to 20 minutes a day of some form of activity.
> 
> Would love to hear about everyones progress and challenges and tips.



Welcome Back to the Peeps!  

We are here for you! It sounds like you have been through some trying times


----------



## UGABelle

Hi Peeps!  Sorry I didn't get a chance to weigh in till now...I kept meaning to sit down at the computer this weekend, but it just never happened.

I'm +1.6 this week.  I'm not happy, but oh well, what can you do. 

I'm just going to try and do my best through the holidays! Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## LMO429

weight watcher peeps! anyone have any details on the new momentum program.  I'm trying to figure it out this morning.  Seems like they have certain foods that are suppose to be more "filling" to choose from and you write down how hungry you feel at the time.

Woke up this morning and realized my 2 week disney vacation is in 5 months from today! I think it was the motivation i needed...the fact that 5 mths from today I will be in a bathing suit got my butt out of bed this morning and working out


----------



## missnarwhale

LMO429 said:


> Woke up this morning and realized my 2 week disney vacation is in 5 months from today! I think it was the motivation i needed...the fact that 5 mths from today I will be in a bathing suit got my butt out of bed this morning and working out



I feel this way too! Mine is about 2.5 months away and I have been really trying to use it to motivate me! I'm thinking of making a wall of all the clothes/suits I want to wear. I'll hang them up and stare wistfully at them everyday!


Two weeks though! That's so exciting.


----------



## DisneyLaura

the Fidge said:


> Hey all you Peeps new and Old!  Well it seems during my absence from this thread I have packed on all the weight you folks were losing.
> 
> I  have come to (I pray) a decision and an action this being one of them.  Back in November I prayed to do a bit of growing the spritual kind, only problem was I grew in my seat instead.
> 
> This year has been full of some real painful yet graced moments.  Sadly, I focused on the painful parts rather than the blessed parts. So doing what I know how to do when I feel something uncomfortable I have ate every awkward moment to find more pain in my actions.
> 
> SO that being said I am back ready to be motivated by the Peeps and share in each others achievements and struggles.
> 
> I pulled back from here because I did not want to tell you all how lousy I felt and yup rather than get some good kicks in the seat to do something postive with the pain.  I ate and ate and sat and sat and cried and cried some more.  Kleenex has banned my purchases and I think the donut man is on to me!
> 
> Sooo here's my deal at 5' 4 1/4" (by the way or weigh lol I think the measuring tape shrunk I was 5'5")  I weigh a light and lovely 238 lbs.  what a visual!   My ideal goal would be 100 lbs lost but would be darn skippy at 150.
> 
> The doc gave me a risk factor of 8.9 for heart attack out of 10 after near losing hubby last December to one and lost my Dad in April to heart issues I think tempting fate maybe overdone for me now.
> 
> I got my papers for the local walking program sponsored by the hospital in the schools at night.  So I am commiting to 20 minutes a day of some form of activity.
> 
> Would love to hear about everyones progress and challenges and tips.



Welcome back  

Noni - Nice to see you too.  Yeah you're going to have a peep meet


----------



## lovealldisney

> I'm here and hoping !
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hey all you Peeps new and Old! Well it seems during my absence from this thread I have packed on all the weight you folks were losing.
> 
> I have come to (I pray) a decision and an action this being one of them. Back in November I prayed to do a bit of growing the spritual kind, only problem was I grew in my seat instead.
> 
> This year has been full of some real painful yet graced moments. Sadly, I focused on the painful parts rather than the blessed parts. So doing what I know how to do when I feel something uncomfortable I have ate every awkward moment to find more pain in my actions.
> 
> SO that being said I am back ready to be motivated by the Peeps and share in each others achievements and struggles.
> 
> I pulled back from here because I did not want to tell you all how lousy I felt and yup rather than get some good kicks in the seat to do something postive with the pain. I ate and ate and sat and sat and cried and cried some more. Kleenex has banned my purchases and I think the donut man is on to me!
> 
> Sooo here's my deal at 5' 4 1/4" (by the way or weigh lol I think the measuring tape shrunk I was 5'5") I weigh a light and lovely 238 lbs. what a visual! My ideal goal would be 100 lbs lost but would be darn skippy at 150.
> 
> The doc gave me a risk factor of 8.9 for heart attack out of 10 after near losing hubby last December to one and lost my Dad in April to heart issues I think tempting fate maybe overdone for me now.
> 
> I got my papers for the local walking program sponsored by the hospital in the schools at night. So I am commiting to 20 minutes a day of some form of activity.
> 
> Would love to hear about everyones progress and challenges and tips.
> __________________




I'm so glad you are back! I know about heart issues! And I am here for you! I lost my mom 9 months before my wedding. It has been almost 19 years since she has been gone but I still miss her all the time. So when you think that life has hit you hard just remind yourself there are others out there that are struggling to. Come here and talk with us and we will see you through. Remember if god brought it to you he will see you through all you have to do is ask. Don't give up the faith.


----------



## DisneyLaura

Where is everyone?  Come out and play.  Oh and Punkin is going to WDW tomorrow, I just read her final installment on her Pre TR.  Lucky girl she is.  I can't wait to see her pictures.


----------



## pixie dust 112

My DD(17) got her first college acceptance letter yesterday! I am giddy because it is accepance into my alma mater! It's her first college letter so it was a pretty exciting night at our house. They also let her know that she is eligible for several scholarships! ( She is much smarter than her Mom! ) I doubt this is her first choice of school, but it's a nice feeling of relief that she is in the door! (and I think we can actually afford this school as it is part of the SUNY system)
__________________
Apologies in advance to Danielle...you'll have to read this on all of our mutual threads


----------



## MA pigletfan

hey everyone
Welcome back Fidge!!! 

so NYC was soo fun this weekend..my diet is totally shot even though we walked a gazillion miles in the FREEZING cold!!! And you knwo waht, i don't really feel bad about it. I know thats kind of silly since i have to lose a bunch of weight before my wedding in October..but i figure if i start working out again ( once i feel better..i still have UTI issues and need to see my Doctor again tommorow..ughhH!!!)..and take it easy on most days i won't be hard on myself. Now once the holidays are over, that is a very very different story!! Even Greg said that he is going to be better with diet and exercise come January so thats nice to know I will have a partner in it 
HOpe all is well everyone...stay warm those of you up here in the Northeastern area and other brrrrrrr states!!


----------



## UtahMama

UGH. Y'all know I'm starting school next month, right? (with the ultimate goal of getting becoming an RN ) Ok. So now I'm at the financial aid section of my journey   and part of my official documents needed are a Social Security card (check!), 2007 tax stuff (check!),Birth Certificate (check!),High School diploma (Check!) and my stellar high school transcripts (nope!)...Which I misplaced sometime between 1985 and now. I called this ancient sounding lady at the California high school I attended, and she said that 1985 was PRE-computers   so she'll have to dig through the old files. I pictured her in some dank, rat infested basement rummaging through dusty cardboard boxes or years and years worth of microfiche post WWII.  

I called her back and she's sending that right out to me! WOOOT! (Thanks Millie!)

So! Can we just fast forward through the next 4 years? That would be lovely.


----------



## monymony3471

mousehouselover said:


> It's been almost 2 weeks since I've checked in. I've been chalenged and tempted and I've lost a few battles. The overall results though are that I'm dead even. I gained but lst it all so I'm the ame as I was 3 weeks ago (My last psted WI.) I haven't recommited exactly but I've been on dwlz.com (a good WW reference) and looking at areas I need to improve. I've enjoyed my sessions with the trainer, I just wish I could get back to the gym more often.
> 
> I have so much to do. I have t get my Christmas things done, my room needs a huge cleaning,  I have to submit my receipts for my flex spending acct (I HATE not having a swipe card for it.........) and I'm going to WDW next week.  I'm going to try to meet up with Monica and maybe Dawn too.



I hope to see you there!  Call me K?  

I hope to come back and join you all.  I need to find myself again.  Someone hold me to this!!!!


----------



## Sparkie

UtahMama said:


> UGH. Y'all know I'm starting school next month, right? (with the ultimate goal of getting becoming an RN ) Ok. So now I'm at the financial aid section of my journey   and part of my official documents needed are a Social Security card (check!), 2007 tax stuff (check!),Birth Certificate (check!),High School diploma (Check!) and my stellar high school transcripts (nope!)...Which I misplaced sometime between 1985 and now. I called this ancient sounding lady at the California high school I attended, and she said that 1985 was PRE-computers   so she'll have to dig through the old files. I pictured her in some dank, rat infested basement rummaging through dusty cardboard boxes or years and years worth of microfiche post WWII.
> 
> I called her back and she's sending that right out to me! WOOOT! (Thanks Millie!)
> 
> So! Can we just fast forward through the next 4 years? That would be lovely.




YEAH!!!  Congrats on going to school.  Are you still going to try and keep your daycare kids?  I was able to work part time in the first 2 years- while I was getting my basics done - but that was before I had children- but when i actually got into nursing clinicals it was too much- then i got pregnant with baby #1 and did 2 semesters pregnant- sat out winter break and finished in the spring with a newborn-  It was tough but i really love what I do- now dont get me wrong there are parts of the "job" like any other job that are crap but i like taking care of people and that is the part that I love.


DD saw the new OB doctor today.  He's an old guy- white hair and everything- but DD loved him.  I found out the other day from one of the nurses that I work with that this doc thinks it is his calling to take care of these young teen moms- he feels that is what God has led him to do- so I am very glad that we changed docs.  The business office is working with me- my deductible will start over in jan so to help me out they allowed me to pay $100 today and she said just $25 next visit and by the next we will be into jan and can pay the rest and that will cover my deductible for 2009 and then the hospital portion should be covered at 100%-   

New Doctor agreed to do the csection like DD requested and asked me what previous doc said when she asked her... I told him she said to "find another doctor"- New Doctor said- did she really say that- that was rude.  I said yes, sir, she said to find another doctor so I did.


----------



## dwheatl

pixie dust 112 said:


> My DD(17) got her first college acceptance letter yesterday! I am giddy because it is accepance into my alma mater! It's her first college letter so it was a pretty exciting night at our house. They also let her know that she is eligible for several scholarships! ( She is much smarter than her Mom! ) I doubt this is her first choice of school, but it's a nice feeling of relief that she is in the door! (and I think we can actually afford this school as it is part of the SUNY system)
> __________________
> Apologies in advance to Danielle...you'll have to read this on all of our mutual threads


 Woot! That's such a good feeling, isn't it. And don't worry about me reading it multiple times. Good news needs to be trumpeted!



UtahMama said:


> UGH. Y'all know I'm starting school next month, right? (with the ultimate goal of getting becoming an RN ) Ok. So now I'm at the financial aid section of my journey   and part of my official documents needed are a Social Security card (check!), 2007 tax stuff (check!),Birth Certificate (check!),High School diploma (Check!) and my stellar high school transcripts (nope!)...Which I misplaced sometime between 1985 and now. I called this ancient sounding lady at the California high school I attended, and she said that 1985 was PRE-computers   so she'll have to dig through the old files. I pictured her in some dank, rat infested basement rummaging through dusty cardboard boxes or years and years worth of microfiche post WWII.
> 
> I called her back and she's sending that right out to me! WOOOT! (Thanks Millie!)
> 
> So! Can we just fast forward through the next 4 years? That would be lovely.


 I always think of the warehouse from Indiana Jones. 
I think you would be an excellent nurse. You are kind and funny. That goes a long way in bedside manner.



Sparkie said:


> YEAH!!!
> 
> DD saw the new OB doctor today.  He's an old guy- white hair and everything- but DD loved him.  I found out the other day from one of the nurses that I work with that this doc thinks it is his calling to take care of these young teen moms- he feels that is what God has led him to do- so I am very glad that we changed docs.  The business office is working with me- my deductible will start over in jan so to help me out they allowed me to pay $100 today and she said just $25 next visit and by the next we will be into jan and can pay the rest and that will cover my deductible for 2009 and then the hospital portion should be covered at 100%-
> 
> New Doctor agreed to do the csection like DD requested and asked me what previous doc said when she asked her... I told him she said to "find another doctor"- New Doctor said- did she really say that- that was rude.  I said yes, sir, she said to find another doctor so I did.


  It looks like a blessing that the meanie dr. told you and dd to find another dr. Great that they are willing to help out with the billing, too.


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

*Semester officially over and only one more to go.* 
    


UtahMama said:


> UGH. Y'all know I'm starting school next month, right? (with the ultimate goal of getting becoming an RN ) Ok. So now I'm at the financial aid section of my journey   and part of my official documents needed are a Social Security card (check!), 2007 tax stuff (check!),Birth Certificate (check!),High School diploma (Check!) and my stellar high school transcripts (nope!)...Which I misplaced sometime between 1985 and now. I called this ancient sounding lady at the California high school I attended, and she said that 1985 was PRE-computers   so she'll have to dig through the old files. I pictured her in some dank, rat infested basement rummaging through dusty cardboard boxes or years and years worth of microfiche post WWII.
> 
> I called her back and she's sending that right out to me! WOOOT! (Thanks Millie!)
> 
> So! Can we just fast forward through the next 4 years? That would be lovely.



Great choice!  I think that you'll make an excellent nurse.   Believe it or not....the next 4 years will fly-by and then you'll wonder where the time went.  Are you doing an ADN program or bachelor's?  



Sparkie said:


> YEAH!!!  Congrats on going to school.  Are you still going to try and keep your daycare kids?  I was able to work part time in the first 2 years- while I was getting my basics done - but that was before I had children- but when i actually got into nursing clinicals it was too much- then i got pregnant with baby #1 and did 2 semesters pregnant- sat out winter break and finished in the spring with a newborn-  It was tough but i really love what I do- now dont get me wrong there are parts of the "job" like any other job that are crap but i like taking care of people and that is the part that I love.
> 
> 
> DD saw the new OB doctor today.  He's an old guy- white hair and everything- but DD loved him.  I found out the other day from one of the nurses that I work with that this doc thinks it is his calling to take care of these young teen moms- he feels that is what God has led him to do- so I am very glad that we changed docs.  The business office is working with me- my deductible will start over in jan so to help me out they allowed me to pay $100 today and she said just $25 next visit and by the next we will be into jan and can pay the rest and that will cover my deductible for 2009 and then the hospital portion should be covered at 100%-
> 
> New Doctor agreed to do the csection like DD requested and asked me what previous doc said when she asked her... I told him she said to "find another doctor"- New Doctor said- did she really say that- that was rude.  I said yes, sir, she said to find another doctor so I did.



Thank goodness for the new doctor and help with the medical bills.


----------



## Sparkie

I have to tell you guys I had a whirlwind of a day yesterday... probably helped peep wise cause I was too busy to eat...

DD (12)- saw oral surgeon yesterday am and had 5 teeth pulled- baby teeth but the permanant teeth had no place to go and were growing out the side of her gums on the top- she was a little sad to see her baby teeth go because she has been playing at school like she is related to the Cullen's from Twlight-   - the little stinker snitched my book and read the entire thing in 3 days- and now wants the rest of the series for christmas


DD (17) Dr appointment with new OB Doctor- went great.

THEN.... after we got home from the doctor my dad called and asked me to go get my mom's bloodpressure medication and her water pill.... she had been sick at home with a cold and refusing to go to the doctor


When I walked into her house I was scared to death..... my mom was white as a sheet, bent over the bed, half dressed and gasping for breath....Dad was getting her dressed to take her to the doc in a box.  I helped him finish dressing her and told him that she was in severe respiratory distress and to take her to the Emergency Room.  

All the while mom is protesting about how she is not going... SO.... I had to tough love her and told her she was going or the next place she would be going is the MORGE!!!


She went.  She was admitted to ICU last night.


My mom has smoked since she was 15 years old.  She has tried to quit several times that I can remember.  It only last for a short while.  This last time she has done better and has been faithful with her nicotine patches but she is still dependent on the patches.  She only tried those again after she watched a friend of hers die from lung cancer.

*So this is my message:*

If there are any Peeps out there that smoke or if you have a friend or love one that smokes, 

PLEASE.... help them stop.  I felt so helpless watching my mom fight for every breath knowing that there was nothing I could do for her and seeing a glimpse of her future is breaking my heart.


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

Sparkie said:


> My mom has smoked since she was 15 years old.  She has tried to quit several times that I can remember.  It only last for a short while.  This last time she has done better and has been faithful with her nicotine patches but she is still dependent on the patches.  She only tried those again after she watched a friend of hers die from lung cancer.
> 
> *So this is my message:*
> 
> If there are any Peeps out there that smoke or if you have a friend or love one that smokes,
> 
> PLEASE.... help them stop.  I felt so helpless watching my mom fight for every breath knowing that there was nothing I could do for her and seeing a glimpse of her future is breaking my heart.



 Ditto on the message.  I lost my dad almost 7 years ago due to complications of COPD & lung cancer.  During the last 2-3 years of his life he struggled everyday just to breath and he had to sleep sitting straight up on the couch.   My father's life/death was a wakeup call for my husband and he quit smoking soon there after.  Good luck to any peeps that take this message to heart and sincerely try to quit smoking.


----------



## UtahMama

the Fidge said:


> Hey all you Peeps new and Old!  Well it seems during my absence from this thread I have packed on all the weight you folks were losing.
> 
> I  have come to (I pray) a decision and an action this being one of them.  Back in November I prayed to do a bit of growing the spritual kind, only problem was I grew in my seat instead.
> 
> This year has been full of some real painful yet graced moments.  Sadly, I focused on the painful parts rather than the blessed parts. So doing what I know how to do when I feel something uncomfortable I have ate every awkward moment to find more pain in my actions.
> 
> SO that being said I am back ready to be motivated by the Peeps and share in each others achievements and struggles.
> 
> I pulled back from here because I did not want to tell you all how lousy I felt and yup rather than get some good kicks in the seat to do something postive with the pain.  I ate and ate and sat and sat and cried and cried some more.  Kleenex has banned my purchases and I think the donut man is on to me!
> 
> Sooo here's my deal at 5' 4 1/4" (by the way or weigh lol I think the measuring tape shrunk I was 5'5")  I weigh a light and lovely 238 lbs.  what a visual!   My ideal goal would be 100 lbs lost but would be darn skippy at 150.
> 
> The doc gave me a risk factor of 8.9 for heart attack out of 10 after near losing hubby last December to one and lost my Dad in April to heart issues I think tempting fate maybe overdone for me now.
> 
> I got my papers for the local walking program sponsored by the hospital in the schools at night.  So I am commiting to 20 minutes a day of some form of activity.
> 
> Would love to hear about everyones progress and challenges and tips.


No tips (at the moment), but TONS of love and support for ya! Fidgey, we're sooooo glad to have you back!  
20 minutes...we're gonna hold you to that!  



monymony3471 said:


> I hope to come back and join you all.  I need to find myself again.  Someone hold me to this!!!!


ME! If you hold me to this too!

YOU are one busy gal, but _Monica_ is in there somewhere! What a fun journey to find yourself again!  Baby steps! 



Sparkie said:


> YEAH!!!  Congrats on going to school.  Are you still going to try and keep your daycare kids?  I was able to work part time in the first 2 years- while I was getting my basics done - but that was before I had children- but when i actually got into nursing clinicals it was too much- then i got pregnant with baby #1 and did 2 semesters pregnant- sat out winter break and finished in the spring with a newborn-  It was tough but i really love what I do- now dont get me wrong there are parts of the "job" like any other job that are crap but i like taking care of people and that is the part that I love.


The first 21 months I should be ok with doing daycare during the day. School is from 6-10 pm M-TH. What worries me is fitting in 3 or so workouts in my week. I can't live without the stress relief exercise gives me. After that, the real NURSING part will be for 2 more years and I don't know if I'll be doing daycare at that point. I'll probably try do do something in the field like medical assisting or CNA of some kind till graduation. 



my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> Great choice!  I think that you'll make an excellent nurse.   Believe it or not....the next 4 years will fly-by and then you'll wonder where the time went.  Are you doing an ADN program or bachelor's?


It's an associates program with a 6 mo. "bridge" program to a bachelor's. After that, there's even a Master's in Nurse Administration that has my interest. Maybe! I'm scared to death!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

UGH! Well, I just lost a long post about how I haven't been around for a while because of prepping for our California trip and then actually going on the trip, which was WONDERFUL. I did request some support getting the weight back off though. I don't really struggle with returning to my pre-trip habits too much, but I do get frustrated by the amount of damage done in such a short time and the time it takes to reverse said damage. I also said that I would try to post some pics ASAP, but realistically that will probably be some time next week because we still need to get the house decorated and get some shopping done. That's the short version! Hope you all are having a great week!


----------



## HockeyKat

Just back from WDW.  Trip was FANTASTIC.

If any of you want to see pics I can send you the link to the other thread...


----------



## LMO429

HockeyKat!
I would LOVE to see pics, please send me the link to the thread!


----------



## UtahMama

Ok *Kat*! Is it all right if I temporarily enable my PM's instead? 

DH is home from work tonight and needs the computer so I'll see it and respond tomorrow, ok???


----------



## Pakey

Hi all.  Thought I'd do a quick fly by and get caught up.

Fidge and Monica, so glad to see you guys back.  

Kat, glad your vacation was so wonderful.  We are down to 5 weeks now for our grand gathering/cruise.

Wendy, I can't imagine anyone making a better nurse than you.  And I hope you enjoy your classes.  I still miss college after so many years.

Lynda, glad you enjoyed your Ca trip.  It's a nice place but I wouldn't want to live there.  Oh wait, I do.  Nevermind.

Sparkie, my mom is on oxygen tanks from years of smoking.  She has lost 5 siblings so far to cancer, all smokers.  I think it's a shame that its still a legal activity.  

Hi to Everyone Else.  I'm busy with work, taking care of my cone dog (as opposed to a corn dog) and trying to finish up t-shirts, fish extender gifts etc for our Jan trip.  And I'll be weighing in tomorrow with my gain.


----------



## MA pigletfan

Disneyfreak92 said:


> UGH! Well, I just lost a long post about how I haven't been around for a while because of prepping for our California trip and then actually going on the trip, which was WONDERFUL. I did request some support getting the weight back off though. I don't really struggle with returning to my pre-trip habits too much, but I do get frustrated by the amount of damage done in such a short time and the time it takes to reverse said damage. I also said that I would try to post some pics ASAP, but realistically that will probably be some time next week because we still need to get the house decorated and get some shopping done. That's the short version! Hope you all are having a great week!


Hey there stranger!!! Can't wait to see pictures of your trip!!! I am totally right there with you n needing help getting weight off..i am BAD right now!! January will be a complete wake up call for me..and i will ABSOLUTELY need Peep Support 



HockeyKat said:


> Just back from WDW.  Trip was FANTASTIC.
> 
> If any of you want to see pics I can send you the link to the other thread...


yes please 

So ....just call me "miss graceful"..i totally fell down my stairs this morning and OUCH i am in pain. Not only am i back on meds for the UTI stuff but now my tailbone is screaming at me...i'm telling you when it rains it pours..sigh..


----------



## UtahMama

Pakey said:


> Wendy, I can't imagine anyone making a better nurse than you.  And I hope you enjoy your classes.  I still miss college after so many years.
> 
> I'm busy with work, taking care of my cone dog (as opposed to a corn dog) and trying to finish up t-shirts, fish extender gifts etc for our Jan trip.  And I'll be weighing in tomorrow with my gain.



Thank You! I think it's a good decision and I feel "good" about it  

Great, now I want a corn dog...yummmmmm!~


----------



## Kathi OD

I have decided I am NOT getting on the scale tomorrow morning, so just put me on the naughty list already and be done with it!


----------



## LMO429

Utah Mama love the Elf!!!


----------



## dwheatl

Welcome back travelers, and  to those worried about family.


MA pigletfan said:


> So ....just call me "miss graceful"..i totally fell down my stairs this morning and OUCH i am in pain. Not only am i back on meds for the UTI stuff but now my tailbone is screaming at me...i'm telling you when it rains it pours..sigh..


 So sorry. I took a little trip myself. Last night, I went to see my friend's DD in a play, and I couldn't find the theater at the high school. I turned a corner, and there were no lights and 1 step. 
Down I went. My knee hurt so bad during the play, I started shaking. It looks much worse today but it feels better.

I'll be weighing in tomorrow, but I don't expect to like it. Yesterday and today were party days, and I was semi-peepish yesterday, BA-A-A-AD today. I'm suffering for it now.


----------



## the Fidge

Good Morning fellow Peepers down .50 aka 1/2 lbnot much but I did not give it my best.  Will push myself more this coming week!  Happy Firday all!


----------



## Sparkie

*samer*


Please remember my mom in your prayers.  She is now on the ventilator (breathing machine).  They think she has pneumonia, a ? heart attack- according to her labs she is too sick to do an angiogram, ? pulmonary embolism - a blood clot to her lungs, they couldnt do the CT scan of her lungs because her kidneys arent working right, and all of this is complicated by her COPD.  

I am the oldest sibling but I might as well be an only child.... my brother has yet to come and see her .... it doesnt suprise me though.  My brother is a dope head and i dont mean the goofy kind. 

Thanks for the shoulder to lean on.


----------



## the Fidge

You have my prayers.  I never realized how powerless I am over thing until my Dad got sick.  I had to trust all the hospital staff and pray for t hose caring for him.  I did realize and see that God is the one in control and the best I could do was to supportive, encouraging and value every second God gave me with him.  My siblings that were not present were not given the grace and blessing to be at his side.

If Dopey were there have you considered the drama he could create and that would drain your Mom.  SHe needs all her energy and positive energy and prayer that only you can give her.  SHe would probably be worrying about him instead of herself.  It may be a blessing in disguise.  

You and are Mom are in prayers.  God Bless you and your family.


----------



## lovealldisney

> Please remember my mom in your prayers. She is now on the ventilator (breathing machine). They think she has pneumonia, a ? heart attack- according to her labs she is too sick to do an angiogram, ? pulmonary embolism - a blood clot to her lungs, they couldnt do the CT scan of her lungs because her kidneys arent working right, and all of this is complicated by her COPD.




Sparkie,
This sounds all to familar with what happened to my mom. I will pray for her and for you that she makes a quick recovery. But like the Fidge said it is God who is in control. Be glad that you have had the blessing of having a mother so long. Mine died when I was 22 and 9 months before my wedding. It has been almost 19 years since she passed and I still miss her everyday. Many blessings to you and your family.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Sparkie, I will be thinking of your mom. 

-2

Have a great Friday everyone!
I only have one week of school left until break!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

I'm *-1.5 lbs *this week.
 


UtahMama said:


> It's an associates program with a 6 mo. "bridge" program to a bachelor's. After that, there's even a Master's in Nurse Administration that has my interest. Maybe! I'm scared to death!



I'm currently in an associates program as well & when I graduate in May I will have 3 1/2 years involved in getting my degree.  Afterwards, I will bridge into a BSN program at a local university that offers a 1 year online program.  Good luck with classes & enjoy!   We will be cheering you on.  



Sparkie said:


> *samer*
> 
> 
> Please remember my mom in your prayers.  She is now on the ventilator (breathing machine).  They think she has pneumonia, a ? heart attack- according to her labs she is too sick to do an angiogram, ? pulmonary embolism - a blood clot to her lungs, they couldnt do the CT scan of her lungs because her kidneys arent working right, and all of this is complicated by her COPD.
> 
> I am the oldest sibling but I might as well be an only child.... my brother has yet to come and see her .... it doesnt suprise me though.  My brother is a dope head and i dont mean the goofy kind.
> 
> Thanks for the shoulder to lean on.


----------



## UGABelle

Morning, Peeps!

I am -1.6 today, which means I lost all the weight I gained last week from AF.

Can't complain really - just hoping to maintain through the holiday season and then pick up in January.

We have a Christmas party tonight and then tomorrow will be dedicated to shopping...I have bought nothing so far  

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## UtahMama

Let me type this before I lose my nerve:

UP 4 POUNDS exactly!

No excuse except I feel puffy like I'm retaining water and did NOT go to the gym even once because I've been sick all week. I'm MORTIFIED! This puts me back ONE MONTH.  

Bad carbs are the devil! Yesterday I had a dee-licious piece of cheese bread WITH butter (as if the greazy cheddar cheese wasn't enough fat)...Gee, I can't figure out why I gained    

I will be dragging my feverish self to do something, anything, at the gym this week. And no cheese bread.


----------



## pixie dust 112

Sparkie said:


> *samer*
> 
> 
> Please remember my mom in your prayers.  She is now on the ventilator (breathing machine).  They think she has pneumonia, a ? heart attack- according to her labs she is too sick to do an angiogram, ? pulmonary embolism - a blood clot to her lungs, they couldnt do the CT scan of her lungs because her kidneys arent working right, and all of this is complicated by her COPD.
> 
> I am the oldest sibling but I might as well be an only child.... my brother has yet to come and see her .... it doesnt suprise me though.  My brother is a dope head and i dont mean the goofy kind.
> 
> Thanks for the shoulder to lean on.



SParkie~        

I will keep you and your mom in my prayers!  I guess your Brother could use some too!  Does your mom understand what is going on or is she kind of out of it with all the sickness and medications?


----------



## pixie dust 112

I was well behaved this week but I am still up 1.5!!! 

Wendy~  I am so excited that you are going into nursing!  If I ever needed a nurse, you are the person I would want caring for me.  I picture you lightening the mood, being extra caring, but holding the patient to what they need to do...not taking any BS, if ya know what I mean!  You will be a gem to the profession! I have to say that I have so much respect for all you nurses out there.  I was a candy striper (yes striper not stripper!) when I was a teenager, I did one round of being on a ward and then I volunteered to be the Saturday morning switchboard operator.  I definite do not have what it takes to be a nurse!  Oh I did a couple of rounds on a pediatric ward.  The nurses would have me play cards with the cute teenage boys to keep them entertained, or watch Partridge Family reruns with the little kids!  That part was fun! 

I hope our 2 graceful peeps are recovering from your falls! Ouch!

 Everyone else~  HI!  Happy Friday!


----------



## UtahMama

Thanks! Can I use you Peeps for a reference? Just don't say anything like, "imaginary friends" or "as a fellow Peep..."  LOL!


----------



## LMO429

I am down -1 this week.  It's progress but I am losing weight I gained so don't be 2 impressed.


----------



## DisneyLaura

pixie dust 112 said:


> My DD(17) got her first college acceptance letter yesterday! I am giddy because it is accepance into my alma mater! It's her first college letter so it was a pretty exciting night at our house. They also let her know that she is eligible for several scholarships! ( She is much smarter than her Mom! ) I doubt this is her first choice of school, but it's a nice feeling of relief that she is in the door! (and I think we can actually afford this school as it is part of the SUNY system)
> __________________
> Apologies in advance to Danielle...you'll have to read this on all of our mutual threads



Congrats to your DD



UtahMama said:


> UGH. Y'all know I'm starting school next month, right? (with the ultimate goal of getting becoming an RN ) Ok. So now I'm at the financial aid section of my journey   and part of my official documents needed are a Social Security card (check!), 2007 tax stuff (check!),Birth Certificate (check!),High School diploma (Check!) and my stellar high school transcripts (nope!)...Which I misplaced sometime between 1985 and now. I called this ancient sounding lady at the California high school I attended, and she said that 1985 was PRE-computers   so she'll have to dig through the old files. I pictured her in some dank, rat infested basement rummaging through dusty cardboard boxes or years and years worth of microfiche post WWII.
> 
> I called her back and she's sending that right out to me! WOOOT! (Thanks Millie!)
> 
> So! Can we just fast forward through the next 4 years? That would be lovely.



Yeah Millie.  Good for you for going back.  I thought of that too but I don't think I will



Sparkie said:


> DD saw the new OB doctor today.  He's an old guy- white hair and everything- but DD loved him.  I found out the other day from one of the nurses that I work with that this doc thinks it is his calling to take care of these young teen moms- he feels that is what God has led him to do- so I am very glad that we changed docs.  The business office is working with me- my deductible will start over in jan so to help me out they allowed me to pay $100 today and she said just $25 next visit and by the next we will be into jan and can pay the rest and that will cover my deductible for 2009 and then the hospital portion should be covered at 100%-
> 
> New Doctor agreed to do the csection like DD requested and asked me what previous doc said when she asked her... I told him she said to "find another doctor"- New Doctor said- did she really say that- that was rude.  I said yes, sir, she said to find another doctor so I did.



Can I ask why your DD wants a c-section?  I'm glad her new doctor is nice.  She needs that.



my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> *Semester officially over and only one more to go.*



YEAH
 



Sparkie said:


> I have to tell you guys I had a whirlwind of a day yesterday... probably helped peep wise cause I was too busy to eat...
> 
> DD (12)- saw oral surgeon yesterday am and had 5 teeth pulled- baby teeth but the permanant teeth had no place to go and were growing out the side of her gums on the top- she was a little sad to see her baby teeth go because she has been playing at school like she is related to the Cullen's from Twlight-   - the little stinker snitched my book and read the entire thing in 3 days- and now wants the rest of the series for christmas
> 
> 
> DD (17) Dr appointment with new OB Doctor- went great.
> 
> THEN.... after we got home from the doctor my dad called and asked me to go get my mom's bloodpressure medication and her water pill.... she had been sick at home with a cold and refusing to go to the doctor
> 
> 
> When I walked into her house I was scared to death..... my mom was white as a sheet, bent over the bed, half dressed and gasping for breath....Dad was getting her dressed to take her to the doc in a box.  I helped him finish dressing her and told him that she was in severe respiratory distress and to take her to the Emergency Room.
> 
> All the while mom is protesting about how she is not going... SO.... I had to tough love her and told her she was going or the next place she would be going is the MORGE!!!
> 
> 
> She went.  She was admitted to ICU last night.
> 
> 
> My mom has smoked since she was 15 years old.  She has tried to quit several times that I can remember.  It only last for a short while.  This last time she has done better and has been faithful with her nicotine patches but she is still dependent on the patches.  She only tried those again after she watched a friend of hers die from lung cancer.
> 
> *So this is my message:*
> 
> If there are any Peeps out there that smoke or if you have a friend or love one that smokes,
> 
> PLEASE.... help them stop.  I felt so helpless watching my mom fight for every breath knowing that there was nothing I could do for her and seeing a glimpse of her future is breaking my heart.



 for your mom and you



HockeyKat said:


> Just back from WDW.  Trip was FANTASTIC.
> 
> If any of you want to see pics I can send you the link to the other thread...



I wanna see them



MA pigletfan said:


> So ....just call me "miss graceful"..i totally fell down my stairs this morning and OUCH i am in pain. Not only am i back on meds for the UTI stuff but now my tailbone is screaming at me...i'm telling you when it rains it pours..sigh..



My DH calls me tinkletoes because I always fall on ice in the winter.  Hope your tailbone feels better soon



the Fidge said:


> Good Morning fellow Peepers down .50 aka 1/2 lbnot much but I did not give it my best.  Will push myself more this coming week!  Happy Firday all!



Hey it's something, be a proud peep



UtahMama said:


> Thanks! Can I use you Peeps for a reference? Just don't say anything like, "imaginary friends" or "as a fellow Peep..."  LOL!



You can use me as a reference totally.  I don't think of any of you as my imaginary friends  

Ok I'm +2.4 lb.  Not that I'm going to use this as an excuse but I was sick for two weeks and really didn't eat a lot so I lost last week.  Well this Monday AF came for a visit and while she's leaving in a couple of days I too am bloated because water was not in my vocabulary last week at all.  Plus my mom has been sick as well.  She has pancreatitis (we found out a couple of weeks ago) and I'm really worried about her.  I went online to search about pancreatitis and some of it is scary to read.  I talked to one of her friends this morning and she said that my mom told her this morning that she's going to another doctor.  I don't if that's for a second opinion or what.  Please keep my mom in your thoughts as well.

Laura


----------



## Pakey

No surprise here but i'm +1.5 for the past 2 weeks after my Las Vegas Thanksgiving carnage.  Maybe I should take up gambling and drinking when I'm there instead of going for those fantastic meals.

Sparkie, peep pixie dust to you and your mom.


----------



## dwheatl

Fly-by as I'm in the midst of hot glue hell (just waiting for my second gun to heat up). I'm down .4. It's a miracle.

Sparkie, I just saw your post. Your mom is in my prayers.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

OK, so here is it. Damage from the Disneyland trip was extreme. Keep in mind I had a cold, and it was the kind that is soothed by eating something. (Eating seemed to break up the congestion and help my throat feel better.) I am *up 9.4 lbs!!! *    And it was worse! According to my scale, I have already lost about 6 lbs since I came home! That's right my total gain was about 15 lbs!! So I'm hoping a lot of it is water weight and will come off quickly. I've spent three nights on the bike this week, 60 minutes, 70 minutes, and 75 minutes. And I've walked for about 25 minutes at lunch three days this week. I'm planning to keep that up at a minimum. I hope that does the trick sooner rather than later. 

Sparkie, I'll be thinking of you and keeping you and your mom in my prayers.


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Sparkie said:


> *samer*
> 
> 
> Please remember my mom in your prayers.  She is now on the ventilator (breathing machine).  They think she has pneumonia, a ? heart attack- according to her labs she is too sick to do an angiogram, ? pulmonary embolism - a blood clot to her lungs, they couldnt do the CT scan of her lungs because her kidneys arent working right, and all of this is complicated by her COPD.
> 
> I am the oldest sibling but I might as well be an only child.... my brother has yet to come and see her .... it doesnt suprise me though.  My brother is a dope head and i dont mean the goofy kind.
> 
> Thanks for the shoulder to lean on.



WOW. . . My dad is going through the same thing right now!  I just flew to out to be with him, so I'm not weighing in this week.  They thought his was just pnemonia at first, but then realized he'd had a heart attack initially, and that the pnemonia came on soon after (he's diabetic and had a "silent heart attack").  They've got him on some intense/mega doses of meds to relieve all the water retension and keep his heart from being soooo stressed, and as a result, now his kidneys are struggling too.  Luckily, my bro lives near and works with him, and he called me out immediately.  I've been here a few days, and he's looking and breathing a bit better, but we've been told if he gets through this, it's going to be an extrememly long and hard road for him.  
I wish you and your mom the strength to get through this.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Sparkie said:


> *samer*
> 
> 
> Please remember my mom in your prayers.  She is now on the ventilator (breathing machine).  They think she has pneumonia, a ? heart attack- according to her labs she is too sick to do an angiogram, ? pulmonary embolism - a blood clot to her lungs, they couldnt do the CT scan of her lungs because her kidneys arent working right, and all of this is complicated by her COPD.
> 
> I am the oldest sibling but I might as well be an only child.... my brother has yet to come and see her .... it doesnt suprise me though.  My brother is a dope head and i dont mean the goofy kind.
> 
> Thanks for the shoulder to lean on.



Thoughts and prayers to your mom XX  I also know how you feel having an unreliable brother


----------



## mommaU4

Hi all. 
Up this week. *+1*
Ugh! 

Hope you all have a nice weekend!


----------



## DisneyObsession

Geez...it;s been a week (I think) since I last got here. WI was good this week.....-3lbs! I think I am close to hitting my goal of 8lbs by Christmas. Is Aaron still keeping track??? I really need to go back a few days at least and catch up!

Hope you are all having a good holiday seasone so far. Christmas is just around the corner!!!!


----------



## mousehouselover

Just a real quick check in.......

Add me to the list of gainers. I'm up 1 lb this week. Next week I'm sure it will be worse. I was in full vacation mode today and ate my share of the sweets that some of our vendors sent us. It is also DH's b-day so we went out to dinner and I cleaned my plate, had white bread with real butter and even ate ice cream. I'd better walk, walk, walk and walk some more while we're in WDW this next 4 days. 

Sparkie~ :hugs: and prayers for your mom.

Bo Peep~ Ditto for your dad

Gina and Danielle?? (sorry I forgot to write it down)~ OUCH! I hope you feel better.

Lynda~  glad to see you back.  on the weight gain but a) You've got some great memories and b) it will come off again if you work at it. 

Wendy (UMa)~ WTG on the school thing. I've been thinking abut going for something but I've been to scared to actually get started. You have lots of  here. 

Fran~   You're almost to the end. 

I've got to get to bed, I have an 8:30 hair appt so I look bee-u-ti-ful for my date with Mickey this weekend. It's a total splurge from DH and I'm going to enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## dwheatl

Disneyfreak92 said:


> OK, so here is it. Damage from the Disneyland trip was extreme. Keep in mind I had a cold, and it was the kind that is soothed by eating something. (Eating seemed to break up the congestion and help my throat feel better.) I am *up 9.4 lbs!!! * I've spent three nights on the bike this week, 60 minutes, 70 minutes, and 75 minutes. And I've walked for about 25 minutes at lunch three days this week. I'm planning to keep that up at a minimum. I hope that does the trick sooner rather than later.
> 
> Sparkie, I'll be thinking of you and keeping you and your mom in my prayers.


 Hope you enjoyed the gaining, and that the weight comes off quickly now. The exercise sounds great!



LittleBoPeep said:


> WOW. . . My dad is going through the same thing right now!  I just flew to out to be with him, so I'm not weighing in this week.  They thought his was just pneumonia at first, but then realized he'd had a heart attack initially, and that the pneumonia came on soon after (he's diabetic and had a "silent heart attack").  They've got him on some intense/mega doses of meds to relieve all the water retension and keep his heart from being soooo stressed, and as a result, now his kidneys are struggling too.  Luckily, my bro lives near and works with him, and he called me out immediately.  I've been here a few days, and he's looking and breathing a bit better, but we've been told if he gets through this, it's going to be an extrememly long and hard road for him.
> I wish you and your mom the strength to get through this.



Prayers for your dad are headed your way. Many years ago I told DH that I knew the reason they put Christmas in this time of year is because otherwise this season would totally suck.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Well Peeps I had a long, multi-quoted message typed out and POOF - it went!

Wendy - You will make a fabulous nurse!

Fidge - Welcome Back! 

Pixie - Congratulations to your DD  

Sparkie -  to you and your mum

Lynda - Welcome back!

Kat - I would LOVE to see pics!

Many, many apologies to those I have missed -  to all that need them.

Well, the Christmas parties are officially doing me in. I went to one last night, drank minimal and ate all in sight. Sausage rolls, chicken, chips, dips - you name it, I inhaled it! 
I did weigh in yesterday morning and I am UP 1LB. Not as bad as I thought, Im glad weigh in isn't this morning.

I also have my works annual Christmas Party tonight - I would like to say I will be Peepish but that would be untrue! We are having a three-course Christmas meal - and there will be cocktails. Lots and lots of cocktails.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Sparkie

the Fidge said:


> You have my prayers.  I never realized how powerless I am over thing until my Dad got sick.  I had to trust all the hospital staff and pray for t hose caring for him.  I did realize and see that God is the one in control and the best I could do was to supportive, encouraging and value every second God gave me with him.  My siblings that were not present were not given the grace and blessing to be at his side.
> 
> If Dopey were there have you considered the drama he could create and that would drain your Mom.  SHe needs all her energy and positive energy and prayer that only you can give her.  SHe would probably be worrying about him instead of herself.  It may be a blessing in disguise.
> 
> You and are Mom are in prayers.  God Bless you and your family.


Before she was intubated and sedated she asked about him and stated that he could at least come and see her.  mom is blind to his behavior


lovealldisney said:


> Sparkie,
> This sounds all to familar with what happened to my mom. I will pray for her and for you that she makes a quick recovery. But like the Fidge said it is God who is in control. Be glad that you have had the blessing of having a mother so long. Mine died when I was 22 and 9 months before my wedding. It has been almost 19 years since she passed and I still miss her everyday. Many blessings to you and your family.


im so sorry that you lost you mom when you were so young. and you are right.... we should all be thankful for any amount of time that we have with our loved ones because you never know what tomorrow may bring



::Snow_White:: said:


> Sparkie, I will be thinking of your mom.





my2boysrtwicethefun said:


>





pixie dust 112 said:


> SParkie~
> 
> I will keep you and your mom in my prayers!  I guess your Brother could use some too!  Does your mom understand what is going on or is she kind of out of it with all the sickness and medications?


she is heavily sedated and doesnt respond to us at all but I hope she knows we are there



DisneyLaura said:


> Can I ask why your DD wants a c-section?  I'm glad her new doctor is nice.  She needs that.
> 
> she doesnt want to labor.  so basically the same reason someone chooses to have a natural birth or a water birth or an epidural birth- personal choice
> 
> 
> for your mom and you
> 
> 
> Plus my mom has been sick as well.  She has pancreatitis (we found out a couple of weeks ago) and I'm really worried about her.  I went online to search about pancreatitis and some of it is scary to read.  I talked to one of her friends this morning and she said that my mom told her this morning that she's going to another doctor.  I don't if that's for a second opinion or what.  Please keep my mom in your thoughts as well.
> 
> 
> I hope your mom gets better.  I know how you feel about being worried





Pakey said:


> Sparkie, peep pixie dust to you and your mom.





dwheatl said:


> Sparkie, I just saw your post. Your mom is in my prayers.





Disneyfreak92 said:


> Sparkie, I'll be thinking of you and keeping you and your mom in my prayers.





LittleBoPeep said:


> WOW. . . My dad is going through the same thing right now!  I just flew to out to be with him, so I'm not weighing in this week.  They thought his was just pnemonia at first, but then realized he'd had a heart attack initially, and that the pnemonia came on soon after (he's diabetic and had a "silent heart attack").  They've got him on some intense/mega doses of meds to relieve all the water retension and keep his heart from being soooo stressed, and as a result, now his kidneys are struggling too.  Luckily, my bro lives near and works with him, and he called me out immediately.  I've been here a few days, and he's looking and breathing a bit better, but we've been told if he gets through this, it's going to be an extrememly long and hard road for him.
> I wish you and your mom the strength to get through this.



I hope your dad gets better too.



Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Thoughts and prayers to your mom XX  I also know how you feel having an unreliable brother





mousehouselover said:


> Sparkie~ :hugs: and prayers for your mom.





DisneyGalUK said:


> Sparkie -  to you and your mum
> 
> :



thanks to all the shoulders to lean on. no change really.  i'm just scared.  i know too much from the nurse side and it scares me


----------



## LMO429

Good Morning Peeps! I am behind on the thread and need to catch up.

I have been waiting for these new workouts to released, I ordered them yesterday I can not wait to get them!  It's from the same person who did Turbo Jam.  My new years resolution started last week I couldn't wait for the holidays to be over to start eating right and exercising again.

http://www.beachbody.com/product/fitness_programs/chalean_extreme.do?code=CHALEANEXTREMEDOTCOM


----------



## HockeyKat

Okay to all you Twilight folks! My friends from the other thread now have me addicted.  Bought the first one yesterday and have finished it, and am considering running out to buy the others...


----------



## UtahMama

LMO429 said:


> Good Morning Peeps! I am behind on the thread and need to catch up.
> 
> I have been waiting for these new workouts to released, I ordered them yesterday I can not wait to get them!  It's from the same person who did Turbo Jam.  My new years resolution started last week I couldn't wait for the holidays to be over to start eating right and exercising again.
> 
> http://www.beachbody.com/product/fitness_programs/chalean_extreme.do?code=CHALEANEXTREMEDOTCOM



OMGosh! I want that!!!!!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

LittleBoPeep said:


> WOW. . . My dad is going through the same thing right now!  I just flew to out to be with him, so I'm not weighing in this week.  They thought his was just pnemonia at first, but then realized he'd had a heart attack initially, and that the pnemonia came on soon after (he's diabetic and had a "silent heart attack").  They've got him on some intense/mega doses of meds to relieve all the water retension and keep his heart from being soooo stressed, and as a result, now his kidneys are struggling too.  Luckily, my bro lives near and works with him, and he called me out immediately.  I've been here a few days, and he's looking and breathing a bit better, but we've been told if he gets through this, it's going to be an extrememly long and hard road for him.
> I wish you and your mom the strength to get through this.



    and prayers for you and your family!


----------



## Pakey

Hi guys.  Our hard drive went out on our TV satellite system.  

Two people who have been married for 25 years, at home together, without TV.  It's not pretty.


----------



## LMO429

UtahMama said:


> OMGosh! I want that!!!!!!



I would love if some of the peeps got the workouts, we could dedicate ourselves to it for 90 days and see what the end result is.

I can't wait to get it they said 5 to 7 business days!!!

it's seem similiar to power 90 concept, but I heard anyone can do it


----------



## UtahMama

LMO429 said:


> I would love if some of the peeps got the workouts, we could dedicate ourselves to it for 90 days and see what the end result is.
> 
> I can't wait to get it they said 5 to 7 business days!!!
> 
> it's seem similiar to power 90 concept, but I heard anyone can do it



I won't be able to afford it for a while    I'm excited for you, though! You can be the guinea pig for ChaLEAN Extreme™ Circuit Training System. 

 I'll just covet from afar  

*Pakey-* I'm SURE you old married people can think of SOMETHING to do with your time. 
Maybe eat some Arby's? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaHDN3_X4QY


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

LMO429 said:


> Good Morning Peeps! I am behind on the thread and need to catch up.
> 
> I have been waiting for these new workouts to released, I ordered them yesterday I can not wait to get them!  It's from the same person who did Turbo Jam.  My new years resolution started last week I couldn't wait for the holidays to be over to start eating right and exercising again.
> 
> http://www.beachbody.com/product/fitness_programs/chalean_extreme.do?code=CHALEANEXTREMEDOTCOM



Ok, I hope its worth it, I just emailed them for an international postage quote!! I dread to think of the damage!

I have sinned bad with food - I'm not even talking about it! But pre-vacation clothes already tight!!!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

PS - while looking for the system I put "Charlene Extreme" into www.amazon.com (as its the name of the system!) . . .  didn't half get a dodgy DVD title pop up instead of what i was looking for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank goodness I was doing it at home rather than at work!!!


----------



## DisneyLaura

HockeyKat said:


> Okay to all you Twilight folks! My friends from the other thread now have me addicted.  Bought the first one yesterday and have finished it, and am considering running out to buy the others...



Squeal - don't you just  Edward, I would run very fast and get ALL the books at once.  And then once you are finished go see the movie.



Pakey said:


> Hi guys.  Our hard drive went out on our TV satellite system.
> 
> Two people who have been married for 25 years, at home together, without TV.  It's not pretty.



 



UtahMama said:


> *Pakey-* I'm SURE you old married people can think of SOMETHING to do with your time.
> Maybe eat some Arby's? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaHDN3_X4QY



 I saw this commercial the other day and was laughing then

Well this weekend I committed peepacide.  Saturday my cousin got married and let's just say they had a venetian table!  I hope I spelled that right.  They had TWO chocolate fountains, one milk and one white then you could put some fruit on a stick and voila - yummy.  They had custard in a wine glass with some vanila liquid on the bottom, they also had assorted italian cookies and such,  but what I loved the most was that there was a woman there actually making a canoli for you, right there.  Either chocolate or regular.  All that and that was just Saturday.  I weighed myself this morning and it wasn't good but today it's back on the train.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

HockeyKat said:


> Okay to all you Twilight folks! My friends from the other thread now have me addicted.  Bought the first one yesterday and have finished it, and am considering running out to buy the others...



Kat - Run, run like the wind to get the other books! They are all just so...fabulous!  



DisneyLaura said:


> Well this weekend I committed peepacide.  Saturday my cousin got married and let's just say they had a venetian table!  I hope I spelled that right.  They had TWO chocolate fountains, one milk and one white then you could put some fruit on a stick and voila - yummy.  They had custard in a wine glass with some vanila liquid on the bottom, they also had assorted italian cookies and such,  but what I loved the most was that there was a woman there actually making a canoli for you, right there.  Either chocolate or regular.  All that and that was just Saturday.  I weighed myself this morning and it wasn't good but today it's back on the train.



Oh my, that sounds gorgeous! There is not one thing you mentioned that I don't want to eat right now! I could literally stick my face into a white chocolate fountain!


----------



## Pakey

Morning all.

Wendy, we didn't do Arby's but we went to Panera and then stopped at the new sweet shop next door.  Who ever thought that tv would HELP with a diet but without it, we were just out trolling for food.  

Elmo, the advertisement for your new workout dvd wore me out so I know I could never do that much exercise.  I'm sure I'm over twice your age but even so, I couldn't do HALF of that much.  I can't wait to hear how you like it.

Laura, the wedding treats sound wonderful.  Were the chocolate fountains big enough to step into to?  Cuz that's what I would have been trying.

Kelly, forgot to mention that I love your new tag.  We got ours on the same day.  

Pooh's HP, my vacation clothes are too tight also.  Not sure I'm going to make it in 5 weeks.  And I'm definitely not swimming on Castaway Cay; no bathing suit for this peep.

Kat, we'll see you back after you finish the Twilight series.  I have not seen the movie yet because (sorry Wendy), they picked the wrong actor for Edward.  The last time there was a travesty this large it was when Clark Gable played Rhett Butler.  And I have not recovered from that one yet either.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

OK, please stop my panic . . .  can't remember which of you Peeps lives near Las Vegas, but which ever one it is PLEASE tell me you haven't had snow this week?!?!?! My friend is sure she saw it on the news - now I have no idea what clothes to pack for my vacation! I was going for tee-shirts until I heard this!!!! I am very distressed!!


----------



## Pakey

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> OK, please stop my panic . . .  can't remember which of you Peeps lives near Las Vegas, but which ever one it is PLEASE tell me you haven't had snow this week?!?!?! My friend is sure she saw it on the news - now I have no idea what clothes to pack for my vacation! I was going for tee-shirts until I heard this!!!! I am very distressed!!




You are not going to want t-shirts.  Las Vegas is not warm in the winter.  I dont know if it's snowed yet but they are saying we are going to have a chance of it this week.  Yesterday pm when we were out, I saw that it was 39 degrees at 2pm.  We live 4 few hours west of LV.  Bring a good coat.


----------



## mommaU4

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> OK, please stop my panic . . .  can't remember which of you Peeps lives near Las Vegas, but which ever one it is PLEASE tell me you haven't had snow this week?!?!?! My friend is sure she saw it on the news - now I have no idea what clothes to pack for my vacation! I was going for tee-shirts until I heard this!!!! I am very distressed!!



Hi there. It's snowing right now. My lawn, trees, car, etc are covered. However, I do not live on the Strip.  I was down on the Strip this morning and it was barely raining. Not sure what it's doing down there now. (It's almost 2 now)

I live about 20-25 minutes from the Strip, up near the Red Rock casino, (you can Google that and then see how far it is from the Strip). Our high for the day was only supposed to be in the low 40's. And it will be similiar for the rest of the week. You won't have snow, it will be too warm for that, but it will be COLD. Down in the 30's at night. 

It's warm inside but walking from hotel to hotel, or even from car to hotel, is when you'll feel it. Bring a coat for sure. And pants. Really your best bet is layers since you will want to peel it all off once you are indoors.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Pakey said:


> You are not going to want t-shirts.  Las Vegas is not warm in the winter.  I dont know if it's snowed yet but they are saying we are going to have a chance of it this week.  Yesterday pm when we were out, I saw that it was 39 degrees at 2pm.  We live 4 few hours west of LV.  Bring a good coat.



Oh god!!! We thought we were headed for some heat!!!! I knew we should have gone to New York instead - at least we expected that to be cold!!!! I need to go shoping for some hats and scarves!!!!!!

Thanks for the quick answer!


----------



## mommaU4

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Oh god!!! We thought we were headed for some heat!!!! I knew we should have gone to New York instead - at least we expected that to be cold!!!! I need to go shoping for some hats and scarves!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for the quick answer!


We use ear muffs. Keeps the ears warm without messing up the hair. Especially if you are going to dinner or a show and still want to stay all "purty".


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

mommaU4 said:


> Hi there. It's snowing right now. My lawn, trees, car, etc are covered. However, I do not live on the Strip.  I was down on the Strip this morning and it was barely raining. Not sure what it's doing down there now. (It's almost 2 now)
> 
> I live about 20-25 minutes from the Strip, up near the Red Rock casino, (you can Google that and then see how far it is from the Strip). Our high for the day was only supposed to be in the low 40's. And it will be similiar for the rest of the week. You won't have snow, it will be too warm for that, but it will be COLD. Down in the 30's at night.
> 
> It's warm inside but walking from hotel to hotel, or even from car to hotel, is when you'll feel it. Bring a coat for sure. And pants. Really your best bet is layers since you will want to peel it all off once you are indoors.



  
Its gonna be too cold for a sundae in Ghirerdelli's as well, isnt it?!?! (priorities!!!)


----------



## mommaU4

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Its gonna be too cold for a sundae in Ghirerdelli's as well, isnt it?!?! (priorities!!!)



Of course not!! Ghirardelli's is indoors.   Besides, it's HOT fudge. If anything you'll need one to warm you up.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

mommaU4 said:


> Of course not!! Ghirardelli's is indoors.   Besides, it's HOT fudge. If anything you'll need one to warm you up.



I like your thinking!! So you are telling me, in order to keep out frost bite, it is ESSENTIAL I go there????!


----------



## mommaU4

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> I like your thinking!! So you are telling me, in order to keep out frost bite, it is ESSENTIAL I go there????!


 
A definite must. In fact, if this weather pattern keeps up, you might need to go more then once. Don't want you to catch a chill.  


In all seriousness, don't panic over the weather. Trust me, you will still have a great time! Make sure you check out the Bellagio conservatory. It's decorated so pretty right now! Here is a link to some pics I took if you want a sneak peek: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=29151510&postcount=479 
(If you'd rather wait and be surprised, that's ok too, but do check it out. You'll be glad you did.)


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Wow! Those look great! Are all the hotels decorated for Christmas? At least it will feel more like home if its a bit chilly on Christmas day!!


----------



## mommaU4

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Wow! Those look great! Are all the hotels decorated for Christmas? At least it will feel more like home if its a bit chilly on Christmas day!!



Well, the Bellagio does the most. All the hotels will have some sort of holiday decoration up, but not as much as you'd think. I was surprised and slightly disappointed by that last year. 
My theory is they don't really want to remind you that it's almost Christmas and you should be out buying presents instead of losing all your money at their gaming tables.  

Will you have a car? If so, also consider taking a drive out to the Ethel M Chocolate Factory one night. (or maybe take a taxi depending on cost) They have a 3 or 4 acre cactus garden that is all decorated for the holidays. It's spectacular. And on select nights they have Santa, carolers, and they give out samples. 

Here are two pics from last year:












Also, if you've ever been to Earl of Sandwich in Downtown Disney, they have one in Planet Hollywood as well. It's one of our favorites. 

OK, I'll hush up about Vegas now. LOL But if you have any questions feel free to ask or PM me if you want.


----------



## Sparkie

just a quick drop in....

mom doing better.  she is still very sick but she is slowly improving.  they removed the breathing tube yesterday and she now has oxygen by face mask.  she did have a heart attack. mostly she is very weak. but she is still scrappy.... under the influence of her narcotics this morning she told me that if she wasnt so weak she would get up and run out of that place..... i know its not funny but it was because i could see a glimmer of the fight in my mom.

thanks for all your thoughts and prayers

Robin- aka Sparkie


----------



## dance2874

Hey there peeps...I have been internet-less for over a week. I am dying trying to catch up on everything. I did weigh last week, better late than never I guess. I am down 1.2 

Off to read back a few pages and try to catch up!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Pakey said:


> Kelly, forgot to mention that I love your new tag.  We got ours on the same day.



Thanks Pakey - Your new tag just cracks me up! I love my new tag. I do NOT love Rutger Hauer. Im 27 now and he STILL scares me!  



Sparkie said:


> just a quick drop in....
> 
> mom doing better.  she is still very sick but she is slowly improving.  they removed the breathing tube yesterday and she now has oxygen by face mask.  she did have a heart attack. mostly she is very weak. but she is still scrappy.... under the influence of her narcotics this morning she told me that if she wasnt so weak she would get up and run out of that place..... i know its not funny but it was because i could see a glimmer of the fight in my mom.
> 
> thanks for all your thoughts and prayers
> 
> Robin- aka Sparkie



I will continue to keep you and your mum in my thoughts  

I hope everyones having a good day! Twilight opens here on Friday


----------



## MA pigletfan

mommaU4 said:


> Of course not!! Ghirardelli's is indoors.   Besides, it's HOT fudge. If anything you'll need one to warm you up.


LOVE that theory...it is called HOT FUDGE after all!  



Sparkie said:


> just a quick drop in....
> 
> mom doing better.  she is still very sick but she is slowly improving.  they removed the breathing tube yesterday and she now has oxygen by face mask.  she did have a heart attack. mostly she is very weak. but she is still scrappy.... under the influence of her narcotics this morning she told me that if she wasnt so weak she would get up and run out of that place..... i know its not funny but it was because i could see a glimmer of the fight in my mom.
> 
> thanks for all your thoughts and prayers
> 
> Robin- aka Sparkie


you are in my thoughts  


I am still here peepers...just lurking since i am not living up to the Peep name..not that i really truly expected to right now ...Thank you to everyone with the well wishes over my fall down the stairs..its still super sore..but getting better. Needless to say exercise is still null...does decorating for the holiday's count?? hmm...

ANYWAY..i have a question for WW peeps..i am signing up in January to do it online..i NEEED to do this! I am just wondering what this crazy new momentum thing they have going on? Is it still a points system? i love the old pts. system..it really worked for me..so i am HOPING its not too different/hard to follow..i like easy 

Hope all is well..its lightly snowing here today


----------



## UtahMama

Pakey said:


> Wendy, *we didn't do Arby's* but we went to Panera and then stopped at the new sweet shop next door.  Who ever thought that tv would HELP with a diet but without it, we were just out trolling for food.


Ahhhh, sorry!!!! Married-for-a-while Peeps need a little Arby's now and again. Not just on birthdays. Add some Horsey sauce for kicks. I don't know what I just said, but it sounded naughty, so I like-y.

"ELMO"!!!!!    purrrrrfect! (poor Lauren!  )


----------



## Pakey

Morning all.  I thought I'd stop in for a quick hello before heading out to shop for our Christmas party raffle prizes.  We do a party to show appreciation for all of our production employees and the president has us get about $5000 in raffle prizes.  It's actually hard to spend that much on small gifts.  I took the HR Manager on Friday for several hours and we only managed to spend $2000.  

Kelly, I loved Rutger Hauer in LadyHawke, probably filmed when you were an infant.  After that, I've got nothing.  You'll have to tell me what it is that scared you though; my interest is piqued.

Wendy, I am not telling my husband about the Horsey sauce.  I do not want to give him any ideas.  I'm hoping our new satellite receiver arrives today.  Fringe is on tonight, life would be forever altered if we missed it, lol.

Sparkie, I'm so glad to hear that your mom is doing much better.  The mom of my youngest son's best friend died yesterday from her bout with breast cancer.  We were diagnosed around the same time but she was not as fortunate as me.  I just can't help thinking about her 4 children and the holiday season they are going to have.


----------



## UtahMama

Sparkie said:


> just a quick drop in....
> 
> mom doing better.  she is still very sick but she is slowly improving.  they removed the breathing tube yesterday and she now has oxygen by face mask.  she did have a heart attack. mostly she is very weak. but she is still scrappy.... under the influence of her narcotics this morning she told me that if she wasnt so weak she would get up and run out of that place..... i know its not funny but it was because i could see a glimmer of the fight in my mom.
> 
> thanks for all your thoughts and prayers
> 
> Robin- aka Sparkie


I didn't know your name!  



Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Its gonna be too cold for a sundae in Ghirerdelli's as well, isnt it?!?! (priorities!!!)


'zactly



mommaU4 said:


> Of course not!! Ghirardelli's is indoors.   Besides, it's HOT fudge. If anything you'll need one to warm you up.


Add bananas and it's a fruit serving!


----------



## Pakey

UtahMama said:


> Add bananas and it's a fruit serving!



That's what I say about skittles.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

mommaU4 said:


> Well, the Bellagio does the most. All the hotels will have some sort of holiday decoration up, but not as much as you'd think. I was surprised and slightly disappointed by that last year.
> My theory is they don't really want to remind you that it's almost Christmas and you should be out buying presents instead of losing all your money at their gaming tables.
> 
> Will you have a car? If so, also consider taking a drive out to the Ethel M Chocolate Factory one night. (or maybe take a taxi depending on cost) They have a 3 or 4 acre cactus garden that is all decorated for the holidays. It's spectacular. And on select nights they have Santa, carolers, and they give out samples.
> 
> 
> Also, if you've ever been to Earl of Sandwich in Downtown Disney, they have one in Planet Hollywood as well. It's one of our favorites.
> 
> OK, I'll hush up about Vegas now. LOL But if you have any questions feel free to ask or PM me if you want.



Thanks so much for all your help!! I'm really looking forward to coming!!


----------



## mommaU4

Pakey said:


> The mom of my youngest son's best friend died yesterday from her bout with breast cancer.  We were diagnosed around the same time but she was not as fortunate as me.  I just can't help thinking about her 4 children and the holiday season they are going to have.


OMG, that is so sad. I just hate hearing things like that. 




UtahMama said:


> Add bananas and it's a fruit serving!


 Even better. Now it keeps you warm and is healthy to boot!




Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Thanks so much for all your help!! I'm really looking forward to coming!!


No problem! Have fun!


----------



## LMO429

UtahMama said:


> Ahhhh, sorry!!!! Married-for-a-while Peeps need a little Arby's now and again. Not just on birthdays. Add some Horsey sauce for kicks. I don't know what I just said, but it sounded naughty, so I like-y.
> 
> "ELMO"!!!!!    purrrrrfect! (poor Lauren!  )


----------



## LMO429

Who watched The Biggest Loser Finale last night!  Now don't get me wrong I find it amazing how much weight the contestants lose especially when I am trying to just lose 15 pounds....but for some reason last night I just want not as impressed as I have been in the past!
Phil and Amy I thought looked the best!

Last year Ali was the biggest loser and she was completely ripped when the confetti fell!  There was something about Michele that just didn't do it for me!!! Next season looks amazing though and it starts perfect timing right after new years!


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> Who watched The Biggest Loser Finale last night!  Now don't get me wrong I find it amazing how much weight the contestants lose especially when I am trying to just lose 15 pounds....but for some reason last night I just want not as impressed as I have been in the past!
> Phil and Amy I thought looked the best!
> 
> Last year Ali was the biggest loser and she was completely ripped when the confetti fell!  There was something about Michele that just didn't do it for me!!! Next season looks amazing though and it starts perfect timing right after new years!



I have to agree lauren. I am very happy that Michelle won though, she seemed like a nice girl.
I am psyched about BL coming back so soon in January..PERFECT timing. I think "santa" is bringing me Jillian dvds for Christmas..so i will be all set to go towards my wedding goal..akkkkkkk!!!!!!!!


----------



## DisneyLaura

Sparkie said:


> just a quick drop in....
> 
> mom doing better.  she is still very sick but she is slowly improving.  they removed the breathing tube yesterday and she now has oxygen by face mask.  she did have a heart attack. mostly she is very weak. but she is still scrappy.... under the influence of her narcotics this morning she told me that if she wasnt so weak she would get up and run out of that place..... i know its not funny but it was because i could see a glimmer of the fight in my mom.
> 
> thanks for all your thoughts and prayers
> 
> Robin- aka Sparkie



Glad to hear mom has a sense of humor, that's a good sign.

I don't think I ever knew your name either 



dance2874 said:


> Hey there peeps...I have been internet-less for over a week. I am dying trying to catch up on everything. I did weigh last week, better late than never I guess. I am down 1.2
> 
> Off to read back a few pages and try to catch up!



Hi, no internet for a week  Glad your back.



DisneyGalUK said:


> I hope everyones having a good day! Twilight opens here on Friday



YEAH 



UtahMama said:


> Ahhhh, sorry!!!! Married-for-a-while Peeps need a little Arby's now and again. Not just on birthdays. Add some Horsey sauce for kicks. I don't know what I just said, but it sounded naughty, so I like-y.



That does sound naughty but in a good way  



Pakey said:


> The mom of my youngest son's best friend died yesterday from her bout with breast cancer.  We were diagnosed around the same time but she was not as fortunate as me.  I just can't help thinking about her 4 children and the holiday season they are going to have.



That's so tough around holidays  to him and his family



UtahMama said:


> Add bananas and it's a fruit serving!



I knew banana splits were good for you  



Pakey said:


> That's what I say about skittles.



 



LMO429 said:


> Who watched The Biggest Loser Finale last night!  Now don't get me wrong I find it amazing how much weight the contestants lose especially when I am trying to just lose 15 pounds....but for some reason last night I just want not as impressed as I have been in the past!
> Phil and Amy I thought looked the best!
> 
> Last year Ali was the biggest loser and she was completely ripped when the confetti fell!  There was something about Michele that just didn't do it for me!!! Next season looks amazing though and it starts perfect timing right after new years!



I thought Phil and Amy looked great almost didn't recognize them until they started to talk.  I was happy that Vicky didn't win.  she just urked me.


----------



## UtahMama

Phil and Amy ROCKED! Amy and her, uh, red dress   (sticky tape, for sure!). Is it just me or was Phil HOT after?! 

I LOVE how everyone looked so FIT! I was so excited! I only lost like 6 pounds total in the time they all lost over 100.  

ANYone but Vicky or Heba or Mr. Heba would have been fine with me. They were too "High School" to me. Poor Phil!

Loved Michelle and Renee too. CUTE!  




Heyyyyy! Muppets are on tonight


----------



## Sparkie

Mom doing much better.  they are going to move her to a regular floor possibily tomorrow.  it doesnt look like she will be home for Christmas and she is getting sad about that but I told her we would just have family Christmas when she came home.

Pakey- i'm so sorry to hear about the mom who lost her fight with breast cancer.  it is so sad that those children have lost their mother but i think losing a love one at this time of year makes it even harder.  

I really thought i might lose my mom this year.  As i think back, if she had waited even just one more hour to go to the doctor- i think i would have.  

This board is all about improving our health.  So lets all take a look at ourselves - me included- find that motivation - it doesnt have to be about losing weight but just about making 1 little change at a time to live healthier.  That one change could be- no carbonated drinks, eating more vegatables, exercising some- cause some is more than none, what ever .... the point is to make one change at a time even if it is a small change eventually it will make a difference.

I have a hard time with this- i think that is why we are all here- we have found others that are like us that finding the strength to make that first small change feels overwhelming.  so with the support of our peeps lets all commit to making one small change for a healthier new year.

I love you guys so much-

Robin


----------



## UtahMama

Sparkie said:


> This board is all about improving our health.  So lets all take a look at ourselves - me included- find that motivation - it doesnt have to be about losing weight but just about making 1 little change at a time to live healthier.  That one change could be- no carbonated drinks, eating more vegatables, exercising some- cause some is more than none, what ever .... the point is to make one change at a time even if it is a small change eventually it will make a difference.
> 
> I have a hard time with this- i think that is why we are all here- we have found others that are like us that finding the strength to make that first small change feels overwhelming.  so with the support of our peeps lets all commit to making one small change for a healthier new year.
> 
> I love you guys so much-
> 
> Robin


 
I have GOT to get back into my hard core groove. 

January 1st is almost here. Geez, I just need to get through Christmas/New Year's Eve/and the ever-famous-Superbowl-spread without gaining anything. 

The treadmill is my friend. So is my healthy kitchen (minus the current treats getting packaged for "neighbors" and friends, but I'm sick of all the treats I've made). 

Maybe we all should give this some thought and come up with our BIGGIE change for the year. ONE habit that has been holding us back. 

My list is pretty long, but it's been whittled down some this year.

I know that I want to continue strength training because I've experienced first hand results. Still want to "eat clean", ETC., but some tweaking is definitely in order. 

As for my habit, I want to give this some thought before I rush to post something.


----------



## dwheatl

Sparkie said:


> Mom doing much better.  they are going to move her to a regular floor possibily tomorrow.  it doesnt look like she will be home for Christmas and she is getting sad about that but I told her we would just have family Christmas when she came home.
> 
> Pakey- i'm so sorry to hear about the mom who lost her fight with breast cancer.  it is so sad that those children have lost their mother but i think losing a love one at this time of year makes it even harder.
> 
> I really thought i might lose my mom this year.  As i think back, if she had waited even just one more hour to go to the doctor- i think i would have.
> 
> This board is all about improving our health.  So lets all take a look at ourselves - me included- find that motivation - it doesnt have to be about losing weight but just about making 1 little change at a time to live healthier.  That one change could be- no carbonated drinks, eating more vegatables, exercising some- cause some is more than none, what ever .... the point is to make one change at a time even if it is a small change eventually it will make a difference.
> 
> I have a hard time with this- i think that is why we are all here- we have found others that are like us that finding the strength to make that first small change feels overwhelming.  so with the support of our peeps lets all commit to making one small change for a healthier new year.
> 
> I love you guys so much-
> 
> Robin



Glad mom is doing better.

I went to the last of my holiday parties (until I host Christmas) today. It was all appetizers and sweets, and I feel sick. It was my first time trying red velvet cake, and it was too good. I came home feeling sick, but I made myself get on the exercise bike. I burned off 300 out of God knows how many calories. Anyway, tomorrow is back on the wagon. I'm going to have to find a good home for the treats coming in from students and colleagues. I'm thinking the custodian, because he burns about  a million calories a day cleaning the school, plus he has 2 grandsons living with him. 
I'm off to shower now. The sweat is starting to freeze (yes, it's actually at the freezing point in sunny CA).

 to all who need them.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Pakey said:


> Kelly, I loved Rutger Hauer in LadyHawke, probably filmed when you were an infant.  After that, I've got nothing.  You'll have to tell me what it is that scared you though; my interest is piqued.



Pakey, its the eyes! I only remember seeing him in Blade Runner and Blind Fury - I didn't make it to the end of either film!  



Sparkie said:


> Mom doing much better.  they are going to move her to a regular floor possibily tomorrow.  it doesnt look like she will be home for Christmas and she is getting sad about that but I told her we would just have family Christmas when she came home.
> 
> Pakey- i'm so sorry to hear about the mom who lost her fight with breast cancer.  it is so sad that those children have lost their mother but i think losing a love one at this time of year makes it even harder.
> 
> I really thought i might lose my mom this year.  As i think back, if she had waited even just one more hour to go to the doctor- i think i would have.
> 
> This board is all about improving our health.  So lets all take a look at ourselves - me included- find that motivation - it doesnt have to be about losing weight but just about making 1 little change at a time to live healthier.  That one change could be- no carbonated drinks, eating more vegatables, exercising some- cause some is more than none, what ever .... the point is to make one change at a time even if it is a small change eventually it will make a difference.
> 
> I have a hard time with this- i think that is why we are all here- we have found others that are like us that finding the strength to make that first small change feels overwhelming.  so with the support of our peeps lets all commit to making one small change for a healthier new year.
> 
> I love you guys so much-
> 
> Robin




Whats holding me back? Laziness. Im ashamed to say it, but when it comes to exercise I am so lazy its not even funny. The thing is, when I start the exercise I love it, and I feel so much better afterwards for doing it - its just getting my bum off the sofa and doing it.
So, with the help of the Peeps I AM going to do something about it, and I WILL do the exercise.
 for you Robin.


I hope everyone has a great day


----------



## LMO429

I woke up today with a new attitude. I been reading through my food journals and I noticed that for some reason the last 4 to 6 weeks I was starting to get back my terrible "all or nothing" attitude and once again that attitude back fires on me.  I think I am putting so much pressure on myself to eat "perfect" during the holidays that it winds up having the reverse effect...I eat 2 cookie the next thing I know I'm eating everything else in sight 2.

I woke up first mad at myself because almost a year of doing weight watchers I KNOW BETTER!!!!! I know I can have 2 cookies and it's not the end of the world...it's all about balance.  My weight watcher week usually starts on Thursday so I am starting clean this week, I can't wait till New Years to start a "resolution"..... resolutions are BAD! having a healthy attitude and lifestyle is so much better than waiting till January 1 to make a resolution....so I'm back on weight watchers with a new attitude the attitude that allowed me to lose 25 pounds last year..It's not all or nothing! I can have cookies and cake and whatever else here and there but it's all about an overall balance.  I know I can do it! If I work at it and I know there will be bumps in the road, but I just have to handle the bumps better.  I heard Jillian Michaels say this on her podcast yesterday:

So on the road to fitness you hit a BUMP in the road and you get a Flat Tire what are you going to do???????  change the tire??? or SLASH the other 3?!?!

I know on my road to a healthy lifestyle it's all about my attitude.  I got the exercise thing down, I even know how to eat right too..But its the mental attitude and overall balance that I NEED to work on and I'm taking the steps to work on that 2


----------



## DisneyGalUK

LMO429 said:


> So on the road to fitness you hit a BUMP in the road and you get a Flat Tire what are you going to do???????  change the tire??? or SLASH the other 3?!?!



I love this quote Lauren. You have a great attitude towards healthy eating and exercise, and thats what I need to do to!
You're right, one cookie isn't going to send me over the edge - balance and positive attitude!

You rock!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

LMO429 said:


> I woke up today with a new attitude. I been reading through my food journals and I noticed that for some reason the last 4 to 6 weeks I was starting to get back my terrible "all or nothing" attitude and once again that attitude back fires on me.  I think I am putting so much pressure on myself to eat "perfect" during the holidays that it winds up having the reverse effect...I eat 2 cookie the next thing I know I'm eating everything else in sight 2.
> 
> I woke up first mad at myself because almost a year of doing weight watchers I KNOW BETTER!!!!! I know I can have 2 cookies and it's not the end of the world...it's all about balance.  My weight watcher week usually starts on Thursday so I am starting clean this week, I can't wait till New Years to start a "resolution"..... resolutions are BAD! having a healthy attitude and lifestyle is so much better than waiting till January 1 to make a resolution....so I'm back on weight watchers with a new attitude the attitude that allowed me to lose 25 pounds last year..It's not all or nothing! I can have cookies and cake and whatever else here and there but it's all about an overall balance.  I know I can do it! If I work at it and I know there will be bumps in the road, but I just have to handle the bumps better.  I heard Jillian Michaels say this on her podcast yesterday:
> 
> So on the road to fitness you hit a BUMP in the road and you get a Flat Tire what are you going to do???????  change the tire??? or SLASH the other 3?!?!
> 
> I know on my road to a healthy lifestyle it's all about my attitude.  I got the exercise thing down, I even know how to eat right too..But its the mental attitude and overall balance that I NEED to work on and I'm taking the steps to work on that 2



Very inspiring words   I too am all or nothing, and at the minute I am all about the eating, and nothing about exercise or healthy eating!

I sadly am waiting until January as I have a vacation to get through as well as Christmas, and I have already piled so much weight on that I am too scared to weigh myself. I cannot wait for January 2nd when I get to eat something healthy again. I know when I get back I am going to be the biggest I have been since I lost weight to get married - and that is very upsetting.

I am preparing though - already done my online food shop for Jan 2nd with nothing but healthy foods, and have ordered three new exercise DVD's! Am still waiting for my international post cost for CharLEAN Extreme - wish it would hurry up as I want to order before my vacation!

I fear my heart will collapse and die of shock when it finally sees a bit of fruit again!!

Can I ask about your journal - I do a food plan and write what I eat and exercise - is that what your journal is or does it go further?


----------



## MA pigletfan

i am waiting till jan. too...i will sign up for WW online and absolutely follow it. Do you think its remotely possbile to lose 40 lbs in 10 months?? that is what i want to do!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Thats 4lb a month, so a pound a week. You can SO do that!!!   And so can I! (just after the festival of food, that is December!)


----------



## LMO429

MA pigletfan said:


> i am waiting till jan. too...i will sign up for WW online and absolutely follow it. Do you think its remotely possbile to lose 40 lbs in 10 months?? that is what i want to do!



Yes I think it's possible!


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> Yes I think it's possible!





Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Thats 4lb a month, so a pound a week. You can SO do that!!!   And so can I! (just after the festival of food, that is December!)



i love the encouragement!!!!


----------



## LMO429

Where is EVERYBODY?!?!  

It's almost 9am here and I'm the first one to post from last night at 4pm! WOW!

anyway i'm -1 pound today...I'm slowly losing the weight I gained.

Hope all the peeps have a nice weekend


----------



## DisneyGalUK

MA pigletfan said:


> i am waiting till jan. too...i will sign up for WW online and absolutely follow it. Do you think its remotely possbile to lose 40 lbs in 10 months?? that is what i want to do!



Most definately! You CAN do it  



LMO429 said:


> Where is EVERYBODY?!?!
> 
> It's almost 9am here and I'm the first one to post from last night at 4pm! WOW!
> 
> anyway i'm -1 pound today...I'm slowly losing the weight I gained.
> 
> Hope all the peeps have a nice weekend



It is quiet around these parts!

Im up 1.5lbs Im not really happy with that, but if I can maintain over Christmas and New Year I'll be a happy camper!

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Kathi OD

Again, just put me on the naughty list.  Up .5


----------



## mommaU4

Hi everyone! 

I am not sure how this happened since I have been eating so poorly lately, but I am down from 216.2 to 214.2, for a loss of exactly *-2* pounds. 
Maybe the damage I did will show up next week. Who knows. 

Anyway, I hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## UtahMama

LMO429 said:


> I woke up today with a new attitude. I been reading through my food journals and I noticed that for some reason the last 4 to 6 weeks I was starting to get back my terrible "all or nothing" attitude and once again that attitude back fires on me.  I think I am putting so much pressure on myself to eat "perfect" during the holidays that it winds up having the reverse effect...I eat 2 cookie the next thing I know I'm eating everything else in sight 2.
> 
> I woke up first mad at myself because almost a year of doing weight watchers I KNOW BETTER!!!!! I know I can have 2 cookies and it's not the end of the world...it's all about balance.  My weight watcher week usually starts on Thursday so I am starting clean this week, I can't wait till New Years to start a "resolution"..... resolutions are BAD! having a healthy attitude and lifestyle is so much better than waiting till January 1 to make a resolution....so I'm back on weight watchers with a new attitude the attitude that allowed me to lose 25 pounds last year..It's not all or nothing! I can have cookies and cake and whatever else here and there but it's all about an overall balance.  I know I can do it! If I work at it and I know there will be bumps in the road, but I just have to handle the bumps better.  I heard Jillian Michaels say this on her podcast yesterday:
> 
> So on the road to fitness you hit a BUMP in the road and you get a Flat Tire what are you going to do???????  change the tire??? or SLASH the other 3?!?!
> 
> I know on my road to a healthy lifestyle it's all about my attitude.  I got the exercise thing down, I even know how to eat right too..But its the mental attitude and overall balance that I NEED to work on and I'm taking the steps to work on that 2


 BRILLIANT!  




Kathi OD said:


> Again, just put me on the naughty list.  Up .5


Kathi- even when you lose 5 pounds and post on time, YOU are the naughty list. Heh. 

Whatever, Jan 1st is our BIG start.  I'm trying to gently ease in to that "place"....the place without packages of cookies and fudge left on my doorstep every night.


----------



## Kathi OD

UtahMama said:


> Kathi- even when you lose 5 pounds and post on time, YOU are the naughty list. Heh.



Oh Good Lord!!! LOSE 5 pounds????    You do know who you're talking to, right???  I couldn't lose 5 pounds in one week if my life and the lives of everyone I knew depended on it.    




UtahMama said:


> Whatever, Jan 1st is our BIG start.  I'm trying to gently ease in to that "place"....the place without packages of cookies and fudge left on my doorstep every night.



Where is this place, the one where people leave such goodies on your doorstep every night???  This sounds like a place I need to move to, for sure!!!


----------



## UtahMama

Kathi OD said:


> Oh Good Lord!!! LOSE 5 pounds????    You do know who you're talking to, right???  I couldn't lose 5 pounds in one week if my life and the lives of everyone I knew depended on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is this place, the one where people leave such goodies on your doorstep every night???  This sounds like a place I need to move to, for sure!!!



Sure you could:
Cut your hair, trim your nails, gnaw off a limb, start a meth habit (who needs tooth retention?), sell a kidney on e*bay ...etc. See? GEEnius. 



OR, eat a little less and sneak exercise in to your day without noticing (stairs instead of elevator, park in BFE at Walmart, etc.) and try to gag down some water.

Zion. aka, Utah. We are givers of treats.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

UtahMama said:


> Sure you could:
> Cut your hair, trim your nails, gnaw off a limb, start a meth habit (who needs tooth retention?), sell a kidney on e*bay ...etc. See? GEEnius.
> 
> 
> .



I like to wax my bikini line when I have an especially tough weigh-day coming up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish I was joking.


----------



## Pakey

Hi guys.

I am not posting my weight.  I am throwing in the towel until after next week.  I'm so disgusted with myself.  And today is the company xmas party with excellent catered Mexican food.  Not like that stuff isn't loaded with fat grams.  

I was 3 lbs from my goal weight and have now gained back about 10.  At my age, the weight comes off so slowly so I hate myself for the amount of work I am now going to have to do.  

And in one month and one week I will be forced to put on a bathing suit on that cruise.  Dang it.


----------



## LMO429

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> I like to wax my bikini line when I have an especially tough weigh-day coming up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish I was joking.



I dont have that luxury I lasered everything down there....TMI!


----------



## 2girlsmom

Well, I'm sticking with naughty, cause I still haven't even picked up the scale that my mother is giving me... I promise to get it this next week, k?


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

LMO429 said:


> I dont have that luxury I lasered everything down there....TMI!



Oh my!!!!!!!!!!!

Looks like we will be with the Mouse at the same time!! We will have to help keep each other on track until May . . .  maybe I can borrow your laser!


----------



## Kathi OD

UtahMama said:


> Sure you could:
> Cut your hair, trim your nails, gnaw off a limb, start a meth habit (who needs tooth retention?), sell a kidney on e*bay ...etc. See? GEEnius.
> 
> 
> 
> OR, eat a little less and sneak exercise in to your day without noticing (stairs instead of elevator, park in BFE at Walmart, etc.) and try to gag down some water.
> 
> Zion. aka, Utah. We are givers of treats.



Water?  I can do water.  I already do water.  Those steps might be hard though, no elevators in my life, anywhere.  Far end of parking lot...that's a no brainer, pretty much something that's already in my repetoire.  It's those other "gifts" that  me!!


----------



## UGABelle

I'm + .2 this week, so basically a samer.

We're travelling for the whole next week, so the normal routine will be out the door - just hoping not to do too much damage.

I'll try to check in, but if I don't get a chance...

Happy Holidays Peeps!


----------



## the Fidge

OK I am a samer but its better than gaining right??  UM that was after I cut my hair, removed nails, ebayed my kidney, am had all non essential organs removed.  SO I guess I am just bloated then??  OK works for me!  Hey wonder how much an eyeball weighs??


----------



## pixie dust 112

-1 finally...of course I then went to a Christmas party at the  county club and indulged in the most fabulous buffet!  It is my favorite meal of the year!


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Sparkie said:


> Mom doing much better.  they are going to move her to a regular floor possibily tomorrow.  it doesnt look like she will be home for Christmas and she is getting sad about that but I told her we would just have family Christmas when she came home.
> 
> Pakey- i'm so sorry to hear about the mom who lost her fight with breast cancer.  it is so sad that those children have lost their mother but i think losing a love one at this time of year makes it even harder.
> 
> I really thought i might lose my mom this year.  As i think back, if she had waited even just one more hour to go to the doctor- i think i would have.
> 
> This board is all about improving our health.  So lets all take a look at ourselves - me included- find that motivation - it doesnt have to be about losing weight but just about making 1 little change at a time to live healthier.  That one change could be- no carbonated drinks, eating more vegatables, exercising some- cause some is more than none, what ever .... the point is to make one change at a time even if it is a small change eventually it will make a difference.
> 
> I have a hard time with this- i think that is why we are all here- we have found others that are like us that finding the strength to make that first small change feels overwhelming.  so with the support of our peeps lets all commit to making one small change for a healthier new year.
> 
> I love you guys so much-
> 
> Robin



I'm glad your mom is doing better.  My dad just moved out of the Cardiac Critical Care Unit yesterday, and they said they are shooting to try to get him home before the New Year.  Sure hope the same happens for your mom.

I think you totally hit the nail on the head.  It's amazing how one small change can make a difference, and often that can start the ball rolling for other changes to come easier.  I'm not quite sure what mine will be yet... but I sure know I'm ready for it.  

Still helping out dad and not back home to my scale yet.  My mom's scale said I had lost 8 lbs. when I got here just from the plane ride, so I don't trust it.  I should be going home Sunday, so if it's ok to post then I will... otherwise I will wait until next week.

Happy Holidays to you all this weekend and upcoming week, and enjoy your vacations and your families!!!


----------



## LMO429

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Oh my!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Looks like we will be with the Mouse at the same time!! We will have to help keep each other on track until May . . .  maybe I can borrow your laser!



We will be at the Dolphin One Night May 9th..Disney Cruise from May 10th - May 14th and then the 14th of May - May 21st we are staying at the beach club


----------



## Disneyfreak92

I'm posting my weigh in tomorrow. 

Sorry I've been MIA lately, but I was sick on Sunday (food poisoning maybe?), and we've been busy this week preparing for Christmas. I have a lot planned for tomorrow, including uploading pics, laundry, putting away the boxes the decorations were in, wrapping DH's presents, general straightening up, and posting my weigh in of course. If I get my pics uploaded, I'll share some Disneyland ones. And if I can get pics taken and uploaded of my hair, I'll share those too - it's purple! Not most of it, but underneath, in the back, I have purple hair. Only the ends show when my hair is down, which is most of the time. 



LMO429 said:


> We will be at the Dolphin One Night May 9th..Disney Cruise from May 10th - May 14th and then the 14th of May - May 21st we are staying at the beach club



We booked our May trip, and we will be at the Boardwalk (Boardwalk view  ) from May 15th - 22nd. We should try to meet up!  

Thanks for your earlier post about all or nothing. I'm struggling a little bit with attitude right now, and it helped. So thanks!


----------



## Pakey

LMO429 said:


> We will be at the Dolphin One Night May 9th..Disney Cruise from May 10th - May 14th and then the 14th of May - May 21st we are staying at the beach club




Dang, I'll be at Beach Club May 2-9 so I will just miss you.  I'm going with my best friend (who I met here on the disboards) and we are going to be on the deluxe dining plan (should I be admitting that here on the peep thread) so don't count on there being any food left after we leave.  

This will be my first time going without my husband.  He didn't seem all that concerned that I was going without him.  Hmmmmmmmm........


----------



## missnarwhale

I'm down 2 this week. I know I should be happy, but I'm really upset. I went holiday dress shopping yesterday. I usually go to the vintage shops in the area to find dresses, because they end up being less expensive and a lot nicer. Anyway. I just hate grabbing something off a rack and knowing that it will not fit me, then to find something I think looks bigger, only to try it on and not be able to zip it up. I left the shop and just started crying. I have never cried because of something like this, I've never felt that bad about myself before. I also saw old pictures of myself yesterday. I was 120 pounds. So I know that it's doable. I used to be able to maintain and lose weight, but in the last three years I've been having so much trouble. 

I'm moving out of my current apartment and into a small house with my best friend and boyfriend the first of the year. We all want to make a lot of changes in our diets and everyday habits. I'm really looking forward to a fresh start somewhere. I know that my friend and I will really help each other lose weight and get healthy. My boyfriend is supportive but, of course, if he wants to lose weight all he does is stop drinking pop for a day and poof. 

I really want to get under 150 by the 27th. Ideally, I want to be 145, but I'd really have to work. Hopefully I will. Packing is going to be rough, but I guess calorie burning?

I hope everyone has a great Holiday. Sorry I'm such a downer today.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I'm -1

Back to where I started 2 weeks ago, let's hope I don't start the cycle over.
Last day of school for 2 weeks, so I'll have time to get moving!


----------



## dwheatl

I really don't want to post my weight today, and I could blame my scale because it was giving a range of 2 lbs, but it seems to me I did a little preaching on here a while back about posting no matter what, so here I go. Up 1.8. I had 3 parties to go to this last week, plus food gifts galore. However, it's the stupid stuff, like 2 chips ahoys today because I was too busy to peel an orange, or pigging out on leftover tortilla chips, that frustrates me. So thanks LMO, for talking abut the all or nothing attitude. Just because I had peppermint bark doesn't mean I have to eat crummy leftovers as well. I'm committed to doing better tomorrow, and hitting the gym too.



Pakey said:


> I am not posting my weight.  I am throwing in the towel until after next week.  I'm so disgusted with myself.  And today is the company xmas party with excellent catered Mexican food.  Not like that stuff isn't loaded with fat grams.
> 
> I was 3 lbs from my goal weight and have now gained back about 10.  At my age, the weight comes off so slowly so I hate myself for the amount of work I am now going to have to do.
> 
> And in one month and one week I will be forced to put on a bathing suit on that cruise.  Dang it.


  Don't be too hard on yourself. What would you say to a friend who is where you are right now? That's how you should treat yourself. We can be so harsh on ourselves, and it doesn't help. Cut yourself some slack, do the best you can, enjoy the fun things like the Mexican food, and make the healthiest choices possible when you can. And if you need someone to take your place on that cruise, I'm just a little over 100 miles away. I'm the logical choice. Pick me!

Guess whose lap I sat on today? Santa came to see the kids and bring them each a little wooden car he had made by hand. When I went to give him a hug, he pulled me onto his lap. Good thing I've lost a few lbs.


----------



## the Fidge

LittleBoPeep said:


> I'm glad your mom is doing better.  My dad just moved out of the Cardiac Critical Care Unit yesterday, and they said they are shooting to try to get him home before the New Year.  Sure hope the same happens for your mom.
> 
> I think you totally hit the nail on the head.  It's amazing how one small change can make a difference, and often that can start the ball rolling for other changes to come easier.  I'm not quite sure what mine will be yet... but I sure know I'm ready for it.
> 
> Still helping out dad and not back home to my scale yet.  My mom's scale said I had lost 8 lbs. when I got here just from the plane ride, so I don't trust it.  I should be going home Sunday, so if it's ok to post then I will... otherwise I will wait until next week.
> 
> Happy Holidays to you all this weekend and upcoming week, and enjoy your vacations and your families!!!




My prayers and hopes for all the families.  I heard on Oprah from WIll Smith a tiny treasure that is hlpeing me alot these days.  My Dear father left this world for a better one in April.  It was out of the blue.  What he said was every loss is a chance for rebirth of ourselves. 

I am giving up the cigarettes and comitting to a healthier outlook.  My Dad never smoked or drank and lived to 82.  He lived the longest od his famiy the tickers not the best.  I need to do things to improve my life.  After my physical I was not shocked to hear I am not in good shape.  I saw a pic of me last month and I didn't know who I was.  

I am taking some very healthy steps to getting some control again of my outlook, attitude and actions I take.

Here's praying for a healthy new life for us all this year, lets make it a good one.

BTW I am planning to hit WDW in June for my birthday and would love to not be shopping in the big girl department with all the sadly tacky clothes!  I got fat I didn't lose my mind and wearing a big cat on my shirt is just too wierd for me!


----------



## Sparkie

LittleBoPeep said:


> My dad just moved out of the Cardiac Critical Care Unit yesterday, and they said they are shooting to try to get him home before the New Year.  Sure hope the same happens for your mom.



Glad to hear that your dad is getting better.  Mom is scheduled for an arteriogram on Monday. So we still have to wait on the results from that to see what needs to be done but all in all she is much better- right now just trying to get stronger so she can go home.

*I know i'm late and already naughty- but mark me down for - 1* 

I seem to keep repeating the stressed out diet tactic way too much.  Then things settle down and old habits resurface. Time for some new habits.

In case I dont get a chance to check back in...

Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays .... whichever applies to each individual.....


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

missnarwhale said:


> I'm down 2 this week. I know I should be happy, but I'm really upset. I went holiday dress shopping yesterday. I usually go to the vintage shops in the area to find dresses, because they end up being less expensive and a lot nicer. Anyway. I just hate grabbing something off a rack and knowing that it will not fit me, then to find something I think looks bigger, only to try it on and not be able to zip it up. I left the shop and just started crying. I have never cried because of something like this, I've never felt that bad about myself before. I also saw old pictures of myself yesterday. I was 120 pounds. So I know that it's doable. I used to be able to maintain and lose weight, but in the last three years I've been having so much trouble.
> 
> I'm moving out of my current apartment and into a small house with my best friend and boyfriend the first of the year. We all want to make a lot of changes in our diets and everyday habits. I'm really looking forward to a fresh start somewhere. I know that my friend and I will really help each other lose weight and get healthy. My boyfriend is supportive but, of course, if he wants to lose weight all he does is stop drinking pop for a day and poof.
> 
> I really want to get under 150 by the 27th. Ideally, I want to be 145, but I'd really have to work. Hopefully I will. Packing is going to be rough, but I guess calorie burning?
> 
> I hope everyone has a great Holiday. Sorry I'm such a downer today.



Don't be too down  I know exactly how you feel. I am going on vacation today and I am heavier than I was when I got back from the last one, after solid weeks of eating! I am so ashamed of myself and feel huge, but what can we do? I'm not going to let it ruin my Christmas or vacation, I'm just going to make sure I start the new year a brand new me, with no binges and actually get to my goal weight at last!! I can't believe a couple of months ago I was only 2lb from it! I also used to be able to lose weight easily, but lately (since hitting the big 30) I struggle so bad. Still, New Year, New Attitude . . . new thighs!

Don't be upset about the dress - it was probably cut wrong!! I'm forever storming out of shops moaning loudly "if they can't cut it for my shape then they can't have my business" - poor DH just trails behind looking embarrassed!!!!

It will really help once you move in with like-minded people and you are all doing it together.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Right Peeps, I'm coming to ya! Driving down to the airport in a couple of hours to spend the night (I have to get there early to watch the final of our version of "Dancing with the Stars", DH very unamused!), then we're flying out tomorrow! Should land 1.30pm Vegas time! That's IF the flights have caught up after the airport being closed for snow!! Only I could go to the desert into a blizzard!!!

Merry Christmas everyone, see you in January (if I can fit into my plane seat to get home!!)!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

Sorry I'm late.......I'm *down 1/2 lb.* for the week.


----------



## lvs_eeyore

Mind if I join in?  I currently weigh 187.5 pounds.  Looking to go down to 111 pounds.  I will post my weight next Friday since I weigh on Mondays.


----------



## LMO429

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Right Peeps, I'm coming to ya! Driving down to the airport in a couple of hours to spend the night (I have to get there early to watch the final of our version of "Dancing with the Stars", DH very unamused!), then we're flying out tomorrow! Should land 1.30pm Vegas time! That's IF the flights have caught up after the airport being closed for snow!! Only I could go to the desert into a blizzard!!!
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone, see you in January (if I can fit into my plane seat to get home!!)!



I LOVE VEGAS ENJOY! are you seeing any shows?!


----------



## LMO429

Disneyfreak92 said:


> I'm posting my weigh in tomorrow.
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA lately, but I was sick on Sunday (food poisoning maybe?), and we've been busy this week preparing for Christmas. I have a lot planned for tomorrow, including uploading pics, laundry, putting away the boxes the decorations were in, wrapping DH's presents, general straightening up, and posting my weigh in of course. If I get my pics uploaded, I'll share some Disneyland ones. And if I can get pics taken and uploaded of my hair, I'll share those too - it's purple! Not most of it, but underneath, in the back, I have purple hair. Only the ends show when my hair is down, which is most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> We booked our May trip, and we will be at the Boardwalk (Boardwalk view  ) from May 15th - 22nd. We should try to meet up!
> 
> Thanks for your earlier post about all or nothing. I'm struggling a little bit with attitude right now, and it helped. So thanks!



Yes I would love to meet up! Once they finally release May Hours I can make our iternary and then We can figure out where we can meet!


----------



## dwheatl

lvs_eeyore said:


> Mind if I join in?  I currently weigh 187.5 pounds.  Looking to go down to 111 pounds.  I will post my weight next Friday since I weigh on Mondays.



Welcome! You're brave to start in the midst of the holidays, but since that's when most people gain the most weight, you are very smart to be getting a jump on things.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

the Fidge said:


> My prayers and hopes for all the families.  I heard on Oprah from WIll Smith a tiny treasure that is hlpeing me alot these days.  My Dear father left this world for a better one in April.  It was out of the blue.  What he said was every loss is a chance for rebirth of ourselves.
> 
> I am giving up the cigarettes and comitting to a healthier outlook.  My Dad never smoked or drank and lived to 82.  He lived the longest od his famiy the tickers not the best.  I need to do things to improve my life.  After my physical I was not shocked to hear I am not in good shape.  I saw a pic of me last month and I didn't know who I was.
> 
> I am taking some very healthy steps to getting some control again of my outlook, attitude and actions I take.
> 
> Here's praying for a healthy new life for us all this year, lets make it a good one.
> 
> BTW I am planning to hit WDW in June for my birthday and would love to not be shopping in the big girl department with all the sadly tacky clothes!  I got fat I didn't lose my mind and wearing a big cat on my shirt is just too wierd
> for me!



Amen Sista! I too will be praying that we all have an even healthier life next year. And I missed you Fidge! Why is it that stores seem to think that if you are wearing a "plus" size, you must have lost your fashion sense?  



LMO429 said:


> Yes I would love to meet up! Once they finally release May Hours I can make our iternary and then We can figure out where we can meet!



Yeah, we will need to make our itinerary when the hours come out too. Can't wait! We'll have to discuss it after we've both got that done.


----------



## pixie dust 112

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Still, New Year, New Attitude . . . new thighs!




That so deserves a tag!


----------



## mommaU4

pixie dust 112 said:


> That so deserves a tag!



I agree! That's too funny.


----------



## lvs_eeyore

dwheatl I had to start now because of my diabetes.  I have to get it under control since my numbers were so high.  Im doing well though and resisting the temptation of the season.  Not so sure how well I will do Christmas Day though.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

lvs_eeyore said:


> Mind if I join in?  I currently weigh 187.5 pounds.  Looking to go down to 111 pounds.  I will post my weight next Friday since I weigh on Mondays.



Welcome  This is a great group!


----------



## LMO429

pixie dust 112 said:


> That so deserves a tag!



Love it!  Who is the Tag Fairy?


----------



## UtahMama

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> I like to wax my bikini line when I have an especially tough weigh-day coming up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish I was joking.


OUCH, but yes, must keep things, um, landscaped. Heh.



Pakey said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I am not posting my weight.  I am throwing in the towel until after next week.  I'm so disgusted with myself.  And today is the company xmas party with excellent catered Mexican food.  Not like that stuff isn't loaded with fat grams.
> 
> I was 3 lbs from my goal weight and have now gained back about 10.  At my age, the weight comes off so slowly so I hate myself for the amount of work I am now going to have to do.
> 
> And in one month and one week I will be forced to put on a bathing suit on that cruise.  Dang it.


  Hello fellow towel thrower! Ok, We are collectively starting BIG time Jan 1. so don't be too stressed.

Funny at "our age" it's slow coming _off_, but easy as helk to put ON?  



LMO429 said:


> I dont have that luxury I lasered everything down there....TMI!


 Wooot! Again, fan of landscaped foofs.  NOT tmi here....oh heavens no! 

EVERYTHING?  



2girlsmom said:


> Well, I'm sticking with naughty, cause I still haven't even picked up the scale that my mother is giving me... I promise to get it this next week, k?


Everyone is on the naughty list this week (and next) except for the handful of SAINTS who managed to lose...freak jobs! (just kidding!)



the Fidge said:


> OK I am a samer but its better than gaining right??  UM that was after I cut my hair, removed nails, ebayed my kidney, am had all non essential organs removed.  SO I guess I am just bloated then??  OK works for me!  Hey wonder how much an eyeball weighs??


   That came from the episode of 30 Rock when Jenna wanted to diet. The "expert" she consulted mentioned METH and mentioned casually the tooth retention thing. Maybe a tape worm??



missnarwhale said:


> I'm down 2 this week. I know I should be happy, but I'm really upset. I went holiday dress shopping yesterday. I usually go to the vintage shops in the area to find dresses, because they end up being less expensive and a lot nicer. Anyway. I just hate grabbing something off a rack and knowing that it will not fit me, then to find something I think looks bigger, only to try it on and not be able to zip it up. I left the shop and just started crying. I have never cried because of something like this, I've never felt that bad about myself before. I also saw old pictures of myself yesterday. I was 120 pounds. So I know that it's doable. I used to be able to maintain and lose weight, but in the last three years I've been having so much trouble.
> 
> I'm moving out of my current apartment and into a small house with my best friend and boyfriend the first of the year. We all want to make a lot of changes in our diets and everyday habits. I'm really looking forward to a fresh start somewhere. I know that my friend and I will really help each other lose weight and get healthy. My boyfriend is supportive but, of course, if he wants to lose weight all he does is stop drinking pop for a day and poof.
> 
> I really want to get under 150 by the 27th. Ideally, I want to be 145, but I'd really have to work. Hopefully I will. Packing is going to be rough, but I guess calorie burning?
> 
> I hope everyone has a great Holiday. Sorry I'm such a downer today.


YOU are the biggest loser this week! With TWO pounds down!  Ok, you tied with Beth (MommaU4)  

It's totally ok being down! 
One time, in 2002 I think, I went into Lane Bryant and NOTHING fit. I was struggling to get in their biggest in-store size (28/30). I had a meltdown in the fitting room. 

Long story short: I can't fit in anything in Lane Bryant today. It's all too BIG! I had a "moment" in the fitting room that looked like the previous meltdown, but it was JOY I was experiencing not horror. 





lvs_eeyore said:


> Mind if I join in?  I currently weigh 187.5 pounds.  Looking to go down to 111 pounds.  I will post my weight next Friday since I weigh on Mondays.





lvs_eeyore said:


> dwheatl I had to start now because of my diabetes.  I have to get it under control since my numbers were so high.  Im doing well though and resisting the temptation of the season.  Not so sure how well I will do Christmas Day though.



WELCOME!!!!!!! Of course you can join!!!!! You're just in time!
My skeleton doesn't even weigh 111! You must be a pixie princess  




SOS! Punkin!!! Come back! 

Aaron!!!!!!????? Get your keester back here! 



new girls??????  : 

NO naughty list this week. We'll start that HARD in Jan.


----------



## dwheatl

lvs_eeyore said:


> dwheatl I had to start now because of my diabetes.  I have to get it under control since my numbers were so high.  Im doing well though and resisting the temptation of the season.  Not so sure how well I will do Christmas Day though.



I am so glad to hear you are keeping it under control. Most peeps on here know that my mom is diabetic and she has greatly diminished her quality of life by not keeping her blood sugar under control - paralyzed by strokes, about 3/4 of her vision lost. I pray for all diabetics to stay healthy.

As for Christmas Day, who wants to commit with me to find some way to exercise that day to keep the damage to a minimum?  Bundle up and take a walk, pop out the Christmas movies from the dvd player and throw in a workout video, put some Christmas music on the stereo,computer, or iPod, and hop on the exercise bike, or send the kids to the movies with Nana and Grandpa and surprise your honey with the horizontal Christmas hop.  

UM - You're making the Baby Jesus cry, you naughty girl. JK. Hope you and your family are staying cozy on your lazy Sunday.


----------



## UtahMama

dwheatl said:


> As for Christmas Day, who wants to commit with me to find some way to exercise that day to keep the damage to a minimum?  Bundle up and take a walk, pop out the Christmas movies from the dvd player and throw in a workout video, put some Christmas music on the stereo,computer, or iPod, and hop on the exercise bike, or send the kids to the movies with Nana and Grandpa and surprise your honey with the horizontal Christmas hop.
> 
> UM - You're making the Baby Jesus cry, you naughty girl. JK. Hope you and your family are staying cozy on your lazy Sunday.



UGH. I will. Begrudgingly.  

I make the baby Jesus cry a lot! Luckily for me, he is very forgiving and loving to us naughties! 

Dweeeeat! ONE more post till you hit 2,500!   That is known as a Woooo Hoooty!


----------



## DisneyLaura

Sparkie said:


> Mom doing much better.  they are going to move her to a regular floor possibily tomorrow.  it doesnt look like she will be home for Christmas and she is getting sad about that but I told her we would just have family Christmas when she came home.



Glad mom is doing better.  We love you too  



UtahMama said:


> Phil and Amy ROCKED! Amy and her, uh, red dress   (sticky tape, for sure!). Is it just me or was Phil HOT after?!



I agree with the Phil thing.



UtahMama said:


> Heyyyyy! Muppets are on tonight



I missed it I went shopping with my mom and I thought I would be back, silly me



UtahMama said:


> Mine is easy.  I'm going to exercise.  I don't now so that's a biggie for me
> 
> 
> 
> LMO429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I woke up today with a new attitude. I been reading through my food journals and I noticed that for some reason the last 4 to 6 weeks I was starting to get back my terrible "all or nothing" attitude and once again that attitude back fires on me.  I think I am putting so much pressure on myself to eat "perfect" during the holidays that it winds up having the reverse effect...I eat 2 cookie the next thing I know I'm eating everything else in sight 2.
> 
> I woke up first mad at myself because almost a year of doing weight watchers I KNOW BETTER!!!!! I know I can have 2 cookies and it's not the end of the world...it's all about balance.  My weight watcher week usually starts on Thursday so I am starting clean this week, I can't wait till New Years to start a "resolution"..... resolutions are BAD! having a healthy attitude and lifestyle is so much better than waiting till January 1 to make a resolution....so I'm back on weight watchers with a new attitude the attitude that allowed me to lose 25 pounds last year..It's not all or nothing! I can have cookies and cake and whatever else here and there but it's all about an overall balance.  I know I can do it! If I work at it and I know there will be bumps in the road, but I just have to handle the bumps better.  I heard Jillian Michaels say this on her podcast yesterday:
> 
> So on the road to fitness you hit a BUMP in the road and you get a Flat Tire what are you going to do???????  change the tire??? or SLASH the other 3?!?!
> 
> I know on my road to a healthy lifestyle it's all about my attitude.  I got the exercise thing down, I even know how to eat right too..But its the mental attitude and overall balance that I NEED to work on and I'm taking the steps to work on that 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amen to you sista
> 
> 
> 
> MA pigletfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am waiting till jan. too...i will sign up for WW online and absolutely follow it. Do you think its remotely possbile to lose 40 lbs in 10 months?? that is what i want to do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely you can lose 40 lb in 10 months
> 
> 
> 
> Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to wax my bikini line when I have an especially tough weigh-day coming up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish I was joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> I am not posting my weight.  I am throwing in the towel until after next week.  I'm so disgusted with myself.  And today is the company xmas party with excellent catered Mexican food.  Not like that stuff isn't loaded with fat grams.
> 
> I was 3 lbs from my goal weight and have now gained back about 10.  At my age, the weight comes off so slowly so I hate myself for the amount of work I am now going to have to do.
> 
> And in one month and one week I will be forced to put on a bathing suit on that cruise.  Dang it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel that way too around this time of year.  I say I'm not going to eat any goodies, but no they call me in the middle of the night and then in the morning I ate them
> 
> 
> 
> LMO429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have that luxury I lasered everything down there....TMI!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ouch, did that hurt
> 
> 
> 
> Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right Peeps, I'm coming to ya! Driving down to the airport in a couple of hours to spend the night (I have to get there early to watch the final of our version of "Dancing with the Stars", DH very unamused!), then we're flying out tomorrow! Should land 1.30pm Vegas time! That's IF the flights have caught up after the airport being closed for snow!! Only I could go to the desert into a blizzard!!!
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone, see you in January (if I can fit into my plane seat to get home!!)!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have a safe trip.
> 
> 
> 
> lvs_eeyore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mind if I join in?  I currently weigh 187.5 pounds.  Looking to go down to 111 pounds.  I will post my weight next Friday since I weigh on Mondays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard
> 
> Wendy - even though you said no naughty list I'm putting my gain down +2 lb.  I'm so upset at myself.  But January is coming and I need to lose weight before my trip to WDW in November.  I'm serious when I say the plane seat scares me.
> 
> Kelly this picture is for you
Click to expand...


----------



## missnarwhale

UtahMama said:


> YOU are the biggest loser this week! With TWO pounds down!  Ok, you tied with Beth (MommaU4)
> 
> It's totally ok being down!
> One time, in 2002 I think, I went into Lane Bryant and NOTHING fit. I was struggling to get in their biggest in-store size (28/30). I had a meltdown in the fitting room.
> 
> Long story short: I can't fit in anything in Lane Bryant today. It's all too BIG! I had a "moment" in the fitting room that looked like the previous meltdown, but it was JOY I was experiencing not horror.



Hey thanks! I just hate feeling so down on myself. It's like...is eating whatever I want worth feeling awful about myself for? Obviously not! A little self control can add up to a lot of self esteem! 



I forget now who mentioned the Muppet's Christmas Show, but, what did you think? I was so excited, but I really wasn't impressed! I was upset! 


Oh well, I'm going to get some coffee, do a little wii fit, and then start packing! I hope everyone had a good weekend! It's been storming for 12 hours here, so could someone down south wear a t-shirt outside for me? I'm wearing about five layers, INDOORS.


----------



## pixie dust 112

missnarwhale said:


> Hey thanks! I just hate feeling so down on myself. It's like...is eating whatever I want worth feeling awful about myself for? Obviously not! A little self control can add up to a lot of self esteem!
> 
> 
> 
> I forget now who mentioned the Muppet's Christmas Show, but, what did you think? I was so excited, but I really wasn't impressed! I was upset!
> 
> 
> Oh well, I'm going to get some coffee, do a little wii fit, and then start packing! I hope everyone had a good weekend! It's been storming for 12 hours here, so could someone down south wear a t-shirt outside for me? I'm wearing about five layers, INDOORS.



I think Wendy metioned it.  I was very excited because I love the Muppets, but I agree that the show was disappointing!


----------



## missnarwhale

It just wasn't very funny! There was a serious lack of classic Muppet puns.


----------



## the Fidge

UM nver thought of a tape worm for dietery aide but hey you know I am going to the pet shop asking where can I find one ??  The reptile section or the bait shop??

OK so if I am againer next week not my fault!  I have to find some cookie recipes, tired of the same ole same!  SO off to find a cookie thread on here!  I am sure disers know a good cookie right??


----------



## UtahMama

pixie dust 112 said:


> I think Wendy metioned it.  I was very excited because I love the Muppets, but I agree that the show was disappointing!





missnarwhale said:


> It just wasn't very funny! There was a serious lack of classic Muppet puns.


Totally!!!!! Give me Muppet Vision 3D ANY day over that semi-boring show. I did like Piggy's new darling hair, but I didn't laugh at all or even guffaw. I may have fallen asleep.  



the Fidge said:


> UM nver thought of a tape worm for dietery aide but hey you know I am going to the pet shop asking where can I find one ??  The reptile section or the bait shop??
> 
> OK so if I am againer next week not my fault!  I have to find some cookie recipes, tired of the same ole same!  SO off to find a cookie thread on here!  I am sure disers know a good cookie right??


COOOKIES!  Yes, eat up! January 1st ALL peep goodies get thrown away (honor system...I can see us all New Year's eve eating 10 pounds of leftover goodies!)

NOT your fault...LOL!


----------



## missnarwhale

UtahMama said:


> Totally!!!!! Give me Muppet Vision 3D ANY day over that semi-boring show. I did like Piggy's new darling hair, but I didn't laugh at all or even guffaw. I may have fallen asleep.



My boyfriend fell asleep too! I liked Piggy's new hair as well, but her voice was off to me. Not high enough pitched, and not as pouty! 

Today I watched a few episodes of the Muppet Show (Season 1). It made me feel better about the whole thing.


----------



## UtahMama

I want that disc set! MAN! I'm sooo jealous!
Piggy's voice does need to be a bit higher and more diva-y. It was like when they did the Brady Bunch reunion shows with the wrong Marcia ...just wrong! 
((Ask your mom whom I'm talking about  ))


Today I managed to eat VERY "healthily", minus the bite of peanut brittle I mindlessly munched. I went to the gym and managed a solid hour of weights! Yayyyyy! Now if I can top off the day with water drinking too...it'll be back to normalish!


----------



## Pakey

Evening peeps!!!

Karrie, welcome.  This is a great group here.  I too joined for health reasons (cancer, must have low fat diet) and these ladies (and Aaron) have been a great source of encouragement, compassion and good solid common sense. 

Danielle, thanks as always for saying such true and positive things to get my head snapped back around into the forward thinking position.

I had a busy weekend.  My mom has a professional press so I spent all day yesterday at her house doing shirts for our upcoming grand gathering trip.  All 33 shirts were done so quickly.  I don't even own an iron so she really came to the rescue.  Today I worked on my cruise fish extender gifts, finished them, and started on the magnetic door signs for my group.  I'm trying to finish all of this stuff for xmas gift bags and I think I'm going to make it.

I think the Christmas day exercise idea is great.  I will plan on getting out and walking my dogs before any holiday stuff starts.  They will love it and it'll make me feel so much better with myself.  I just hope nobody gives us any Sees candy for Christmas this year.


----------



## dwheatl

Pakey said:


> I think the Christmas day exercise idea is great.  I will plan on getting out and walking my dogs before any holiday stuff starts.  They will love it and it'll make me feel so much better with myself.  I just hope nobody gives us any Sees candy for Christmas this year.


Did I say I got 3 boxes of See's from students? One for the letter carrier, one for the garbage man, and one for the recycler. Re-gifting is a wonderful thing.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

DisneyLaura said:


> Kelly this picture is for you



Love it!  



UtahMama said:


> COOOKIES!  Yes, eat up! January 1st ALL peep goodies get thrown away (honor system...I can see us all New Year's eve eating 10 pounds of leftover goodies!)



I have been known to do this!


----------



## lvs_eeyore

I weighed in this morning and I am down 4 pounds I went from 187.5 to 183.5.  I had to get on the scale three times to make sure I was seeing what I was seeing!! LOL


----------



## Pakey

dwheatl said:


> Did I say I got 3 boxes of See's from students? One for the letter carrier, one for the garbage man, and one for the recycler. Re-gifting is a wonderful thing.



If you can regift See's, you are a much stronger woman than I am.  I have 4 boxes of their peanut brittle in my office right now that I'm trying very hard to ignore.  I'm planning on putting it in the kids' gift bags.



lvs_eeyore said:


> I weighed in this morning and I am down 4 pounds I went from 187.5 to 183.5.  I had to get on the scale three times to make sure I was seeing what I was seeing!! LOL




Way to go.   I hope your peepish behavior is contagious and I catch it.


----------



## missnarwhale

Pakey said:


> Evening peeps!!!
> I think the Christmas day exercise idea is great.  I will plan on getting out and walking my dogs before any holiday stuff starts.  They will love it and it'll make me feel so much better with myself.  I just hope nobody gives us any Sees candy for Christmas this year.



This is such a good idea! Maybe I can sneak down to my Mom's treadmill after breakfast? 



Well it's still storming here, but I still have two Christmas presents to buy. Which means I'll have to dig my car out and brave the mall. As long as I can get some caffeine before this all happens, I won't hurt anyone. 


On another note, I just an ADR for Les Chefs de France! I always make them super late (8:45!) so that we can catch illuminations from our table. I just really want to look great on this upcoming vacation, so I'm trying to be strong this season! 

Also, the band I play in has a photo shoot tonight for the Grand Rapids Press. I think this one will be okay though, because it's from the waist up. It's from the waist down where all my problems start. I always hate getting my photo taken with the band, b/c some of the boys are smaller than me. It's like, give me a break. I guess I'll just make my hair gigantic to hide the big arms I have. Maybe I can create an optical illusion! 

Off to the dreaded mall I go! Have a great day everybody!


----------



## LMO429

I'm off from school and work this week.  Yesterday I sat in and finished reading Breaking Dawn.  I loved the beginning of the book towards the end I do not know what to think. going to sit on it for a couple of days.


I get a metal I did not step foot in a mall or go shopping this entire holiday season everything was done online!!!!  


My chalean extreme came this morning! I'm motivated just looking at the book going to start it on Friday


----------



## DisneyGalUK

LMO429 said:


> I'm off from school and work this week.  Yesterday I sat in and finished reading Breaking Dawn.  I loved the beginning of the book towards the end I do not know what to think. going to sit on it for a couple of days.



I know exactly what you mean about Breaking Dawn - I had to re-read it before I knew what to think about it!


----------



## LMO429

DisneyGalUK said:


> I know exactly what you mean about Breaking Dawn - I had to re-read it before I knew what to think about it!



how did u feel the second time?


----------



## DisneyGalUK

LMO429 said:


> how did u feel the second time?



I enjoyed it much more the second time. The first time round some parts of the book (the imprinting for example!) were like  but after reading it again it made more sense! 
I think for me the ending was a bit...anticlimatic? Not sure if thats the right word for it. It seemed to be a lot of action and then...that was it. However, it was left in a good enough place for another book.

Out of the four books it wasn't my favourite, but I did enjoy it!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Hey everyone, sad day.

One of the kids in my class lost his mom to a car wreck today. We're all in total shock. I knew his mom slightly when she was a chaperone at a school event and she was a really funny lady and I liked her a lot. We're so sad and feel so bad for the kid, he's really nice. Just before Christmas too. Just wondering if you could all spare some good thoughts for him, I think he'll need it. 

Anyways, I got my Christmas shopping done today and walked a whole lot. I'm really exhausted but managed to eat pretty good today.


----------



## LMO429

::Snow_White:: said:


> Hey everyone, sad day.
> 
> One of the kids in my class lost his mom to a car wreck today. We're all in total shock. I knew his mom slightly when she was a chaperone at a school event and she was a really funny lady and I liked her a lot. We're so sad and feel so bad for the kid, he's really nice. Just before Christmas too. Just wondering if you could all spare some good thoughts for him, I think he'll need it.
> 
> Anyways, I got my Christmas shopping done today and walked a whole lot. I'm really exhausted but managed to eat pretty good today.



oh my terrible!


----------



## dwheatl

::Snow_White:: said:


> Hey everyone, sad day.
> 
> One of the kids in my class lost his mom to a car wreck today. We're all in total shock. I knew his mom slightly when she was a chaperone at a school event and she was a really funny lady and I liked her a lot. We're so sad and feel so bad for the kid, he's really nice. Just before Christmas too. Just wondering if you could all spare some good thoughts for him, I think he'll need it.
> 
> Anyways, I got my Christmas shopping done today and walked a whole lot. I'm really exhausted but managed to eat pretty good today.


----------



## UtahMama

::Snow_White:: said:


> Hey everyone, sad day.
> 
> One of the kids in my class lost his mom to a car wreck today. We're all in total shock. I knew his mom slightly when she was a chaperone at a school event and she was a really funny lady and I liked her a lot. We're so sad and feel so bad for the kid, he's really nice. Just before Christmas too. Just wondering if you could all spare some good thoughts for him, I think he'll need it.
> 
> Anyways, I got my Christmas shopping done today and walked a whole lot. I'm really exhausted but managed to eat pretty good today.



Oh NOOOO!   Prayers sent!


----------



## MA pigletfan

::Snow_White:: said:


> Hey everyone, sad day.
> 
> One of the kids in my class lost his mom to a car wreck today. We're all in total shock. I knew his mom slightly when she was a chaperone at a school event and she was a really funny lady and I liked her a lot. We're so sad and feel so bad for the kid, he's really nice. Just before Christmas too. Just wondering if you could all spare some good thoughts for him, I think he'll need it.
> 
> Anyways, I got my Christmas shopping done today and walked a whole lot. I'm really exhausted but managed to eat pretty good today.



that's so sad  ...of course I can spare some good thoughts for him. 



HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERYONE!


----------



## LMO429

Happy Holidays PEEPS!!!


----------



## dwheatl

Aaron, if you're out there and keeping track for the Christmas challenge, I'm down .6 today. I know I didn't meet my goal, but I did the best I've done on any of the challenges.

We went out to dinner last night, and I feel pretty good about it. DH and I split a salad, and split the lime-grilled chicken entree. It was supposed to come with mashed potatoes and rice. We kept the potatoes, but switched the rice with steamed veggies. If only we could always be this good.


----------



## the Fidge

First prayers for all my lime green peeps and theirs this holiday!  Second I made an angel food cake roll with lo-cal mousse and powedered sugar and passed on the icing, accompanied with rasberries.  Hope all you peeps have a safe, happy and healthy Christmas!

God Bless!


----------



## Kathi OD

It is my understanding that for the next 2 Fridays, no reports are necessary.


----------



## pixie dust 112

::Snow_White:: said:


> Hey everyone, sad day.
> 
> One of the kids in my class lost his mom to a car wreck today. We're all in total shock. I knew his mom slightly when she was a chaperone at a school event and she was a really funny lady and I liked her a lot. We're so sad and feel so bad for the kid, he's really nice. Just before Christmas too. Just wondering if you could all spare some good thoughts for him, I think he'll need it.
> 
> Anyways, I got my Christmas shopping done today and walked a whole lot. I'm really exhausted but managed to eat pretty good today.


----------



## pixie dust 112

the Fidge said:


> First prayers for all my lime green peeps and theirs this holiday!  Second I made an angel food cake roll with lo-cal mousse and powedered sugar and passed on the icing, accompanied with rasberries.  Hope all you peeps have a safe, happy and healthy Christmas!
> 
> God Bless!



Wow!  That sounds soooo good!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Kathi OD said:


> It is my understanding that for the next 2 Fridays, no reports are necessary.



Umm yup!  I'm pretty sure I read that some where too!


----------



## pixie dust 112

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL MY PEEPS! JOY AND PEACE TO ALL OF YOU IN 2009!!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

Merry freakin' Christmas! Do we _REALLY_ have to exercise today? 

It's snowing-snowing. As in white out. As in dig yourself out. UGH!

Unfortunately, my sister in law is hosting the family-fun today and she has a power outage...so I'm the only one with a house big enough to be the plan B gal. UGH!!!! So I must clean the mountain of bullet-proof packaging and gift wrap much sooner than I wanted to. BAH!

I got a new Sonic Care tooth brush which tickles like CRAZY. It's 2 minutes of tickle torture!  

Seriously, Merry Christmas Peep family!!!!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

*Merry Christmas Peeps! *



::Snow_White:: said:


> Hey everyone, sad day.
> 
> One of the kids in my class lost his mom to a car wreck today. We're all in total shock. I knew his mom slightly when she was a chaperone at a school event and she was a really funny lady and I liked her a lot. We're so sad and feel so bad for the kid, he's really nice. Just before Christmas too. Just wondering if you could all spare some good thoughts for him, I think he'll need it.
> 
> Anyways, I got my Christmas shopping done today and walked a whole lot. I'm really exhausted but managed to eat pretty good today.



how terrible.   the boy, his family & friends will be in my thoughts.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Thanks everyone, I'm sure he'd appreciate it. 

Happy Holidays!

I ended up getting a whole bunch of workout clothes, arm weights, armband that holds my mp3 while I'm working out, new running shoes and a pilates video for Christmas! 
I did get more things but that was the exercise related stuff. I'm really excited, I just did my new pilates video in my new shoes (Nike, and are SO comfy).


----------



## dwheatl

UtahMama said:


> Merry freakin' Christmas! Do we _REALLY_ have to exercise today?
> 
> It's snowing-snowing. As in white out. As in dig yourself out. UGH!
> 
> Unfortunately, my sister in law is hosting the family-fun today and she has a power outage...so I'm the only one with a house big enough to be the plan B gal. UGH!!!! So I must clean the mountain of bullet-proof packaging and gift wrap much sooner than I wanted to. BAH!
> 
> I got a new Sonic Care tooth brush which tickles like CRAZY. It's 2 minutes of tickle torture!
> 
> Seriously, Merry Christmas Peep family!!!!


Whose crazy idea was it to exercise? Alright, I'll get on the bike soon. I hope I can do it without spewing. I ate a ridiculous amount today (in honor of Baby Jesus, of course).
Sorry about the Exedrin headache of everyone suddenly coming to your house.  It was stressful enough here when I knew everyone was coming. We did have a lot of fun though. DD got a Dance Dance Revolution jr. so we got a little exercise. She also got _Wall-e_ and a Wall-e robot that hooks up to her iPod and plays music. Very cute. I love having an 18 y.o. that likes toys. 
Too funny about the sonic care. I love ours, because I hate flossing, and since I got the SC, my dentist thinks I floss regularly. I just can't use it when I have a killer headache. Too vibrate-y.


----------



## Pakey

Hope all of you peeps had a great holiday.  We are not celebrating with our sons until tomorrow so it doesn't really feel like Christmas yet.  We went to the movies with youngest DS (28) which is our tradition and as always, he picked the worst movie showing (The Day the Earth Stood Still).  And then after, my husband and I went to my family gathering for the first time in a decade (my feelings of resentment and animosity died with my cancer) and it was actually very nice to spend a few hours with all of them.

Wendy, last minute holiday gathering, that would be my worst nightmare.  I would need a 2 week notice just to make a dent in the messes here.  And the storms in SLC better be gone in 4 weeks since we are changing planes there on our way to Orlando and I don't want anything delaying my date with a certain mouse.

It's been raining here all day so I was not able to take the dogs out for the walk I had planned.  But I did manage to skip any dessert today since I couldn't exercise.  

I hope everyone is having a marvelous holiday.


----------



## Sparkie

This is a little late but Merry Chirstmas everybody.

I had the best Christmas ever.... not because of the gifts but because my mom is home.  She is still very weak and on oxygen but ...she is home.  

SnowWhite:  so sorry to hear about your friend's mom.   

Ok... so we are now on the countdown to a New Year.....  What will you change this year to be a healthier you?

I think I have had trouble because I try to do it all at once- restrict calories, eat cardboard food, drown myself in water, exercise to exhaustion and that lasts only a VERY limited time and then I feel so deprived that I just give up and quit yet again only to be disappointed in myself- then have myself a little pity party- and i'm right back to square one....

Anybody else out there like me?

So I think I'm going to set a goal for exercise.  And not worry about the other stuff... I wil later of course but for right now - just one thing at a time-

I have to start slow but I'm going for a minimum of 10 min of activity 3 times a day-  I also HATE- and I mean HATE going to the gym- its BORING to me.  I just cant stand to be on that equipment walking to nowhere...So I think I will just walk at home or work for 10 min or maybe dance like a kid in my living room for 10 min- anything .... because anything has got to be better than nothing, right?

So -  here's to a new year, and a new me and you


----------



## DisneyLaura

::Snow_White:: said:


> Hey everyone, sad day.
> 
> One of the kids in my class lost his mom to a car wreck today. We're all in total shock. I knew his mom slightly when she was a chaperone at a school event and she was a really funny lady and I liked her a lot. We're so sad and feel so bad for the kid, he's really nice. Just before Christmas too. Just wondering if you could all spare some good thoughts for him, I think he'll need it.
> 
> Anyways, I got my Christmas shopping done today and walked a whole lot. I'm really exhausted but managed to eat pretty good today.



That's terrible.  Hugs for your classmate. 



the Fidge said:


> First prayers for all my lime green peeps and theirs this holiday!  Second I made an angel food cake roll with lo-cal mousse and powedered sugar and passed on the icing, accompanied with rasberries.  Hope all you peeps have a safe, happy and healthy Christmas!
> 
> God Bless!



That sounds really yummy.  Merry Christmas to you as well.



Kathi OD said:


> It is my understanding that for the next 2 Fridays, no reports are necessary.



I hope so because I didn't not like at all what I saw on the scale this morning, not good, not good at all.



UtahMama said:


> Merry freakin' Christmas! Do we _REALLY_ have to exercise today?
> 
> It's snowing-snowing. As in white out. As in dig yourself out. UGH!
> 
> Unfortunately, my sister in law is hosting the family-fun today and she has a power outage...so I'm the only one with a house big enough to be the plan B gal. UGH!!!! So I must clean the mountain of bullet-proof packaging and gift wrap much sooner than I wanted to. BAH!
> 
> I got a new Sonic Care tooth brush which tickles like CRAZY. It's 2 minutes of tickle torture!
> 
> Seriously, Merry Christmas Peep family!!!!



 on the sonic care tooth brush, yuccky on the unexpecte christmas gathering.



Sparkie said:


> This is a little late but Merry Chirstmas everybody.
> 
> I had the best Christmas ever.... not because of the gifts but because my mom is home.  She is still very weak and on oxygen but ...she is home.



That's great  



Sparkie said:


> I think I have had trouble because I try to do it all at once- restrict calories, eat cardboard food, drown myself in water, exercise to exhaustion and that lasts only a VERY limited time and then I feel so deprived that I just give up and quit yet again only to be disappointed in myself- then have myself a little pity party- and i'm right back to square one....
> 
> Anybody else out there like me?
> 
> So I think I'm going to set a goal for exercise.  And not worry about the other stuff... I wil later of course but for right now - just one thing at a time-
> 
> I have to start slow but I'm going for a minimum of 10 min of activity 3 times a day-  I also HATE- and I mean HATE going to the gym- its BORING to me.  I just cant stand to be on that equipment walking to nowhere...So I think I will just walk at home or work for 10 min or maybe dance like a kid in my living room for 10 min- anything .... because anything has got to be better than nothing, right?
> 
> So -  here's to a new year, and a new me and you



Me, me, me (raising my hand).  I think that's a good idea.  Start with ONE goal at a time.  


Merry Christmas everyone.  Busy yesterday and no time to DIS  

Guess what DH got me for Christmas.  An excerise ball and excercise bands.  I'm so excited because I really wanted these.  On sparkpeople they have all sorts of excersies to do.  

My first goal for next week is my water for a week and watch my food intake.  Then the following week is going to introduce excerising.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Snow_White -  so very sorry to hear about your friends mum

Sparkie - Thats great that your mum is home  

Well peeps - the food frenzy is officially over! I woke up this morning feeling like I'd gained 20 stone in weight! I felt blah! 
So, in the run up to the new year its watching the mindless nibbling and drinking plenty of water!

I hope everyone had a fabulous Christmas


----------



## UtahMama

the Fidge said:


> First prayers for all my lime green peeps and theirs this holiday!  Second I made an angel food cake roll with lo-cal mousse and powedered sugar and passed on the icing, accompanied with rasberries.  Hope all you peeps have a safe, happy and healthy Christmas!
> 
> God Bless!


YUMMMM! And good job on making it "lightish". 



Kathi OD said:


> It is my understanding that for the next 2 Fridays, no reports are necessary.


Except for you! JK, I wouldn't do that to you! Free Passes today...BUT...Friday we're ON again! 




dwheatl said:


> *Whose crazy idea was it to exercise?* Alright, I'll get on the bike soon. I hope I can do it without spewing. I ate a ridiculous amount today (in honor of Baby Jesus, of course).
> 
> Too funny about the sonic care. I love ours, because I hate flossing, and since I got the SC, my dentist thinks I floss regularly. I just can't use it when I have a killer headache. Too vibrate-y.


Yes, I ate a dessert in hono(u)r of the baby Jesus too. LOL! This, of course, made my tummy hurt for about an hour after, but it was worth it. ACK!

I do not know who INSISTED we exercise, but they are in BIG trouble. I have to confess, although gung-ho at the time, I didn't get on my tread mill at all on Christmas day or Eve.   In fact, my box of bows and gift wrap are ON it at the moment. I'll make up for my laziness later. Maybe today. I AM needing to do SOME kind of movement other than clean post holiday clutter-o-doom. 

OK, on the Sonic Care.... will I get used to the unbelievable tickling of the lingual surfaces of my upper teeth? OY, it's a giggle-fest just brushing my teeth! 

Too vibrate-y? THAT made me laugh!!!  



Pakey said:


> Wendy, last minute holiday gathering, that would be my worst nightmare.  I would need a 2 week notice just to make a dent in the messes here.  And the storms in SLC better be gone in 4 weeks since we are changing planes there on our way to Orlando and I don't want anything delaying my date with a certain mouse.


It turns out, my sister-in-law's power went back on just after I posted that news. WHEW, I didn't have to host "Christmas Family Fun" after all. 

How long will you be at the airport??????  



Sparkie said:


> Ok... so we are now on the countdown to a New Year.....  What will you change this year to be a healthier you?
> 
> I think I have had trouble because I try to do it all at once- restrict calories, eat cardboard food, drown myself in water, exercise to exhaustion and that lasts only a VERY limited time and then I feel so deprived that I just give up and quit yet again only to be disappointed in myself- then have myself a little pity party- and i'm right back to square one....
> 
> Anybody else out there like me?
> 
> So I think I'm going to set a goal for exercise.  And not worry about the other stuff... I wil later of course but for right now - just one thing at a time-
> 
> I have to start slow but I'm going for a minimum of 10 min of activity 3 times a day-  I also HATE- and I mean HATE going to the gym- its BORING to me.  I just cant stand to be on that equipment walking to nowhere...So I think I will just walk at home or work for 10 min or maybe dance like a kid in my living room for 10 min- anything .... because anything has got to be better than nothing, right?
> 
> So -  here's to a new year, and a new me and you


I am the same way. All or Nothing. Feast or Famine. Sooooo....

I just want to continue the track I've been on since July 1st. Eat clean. Weight train. Cardio. More water. Be good to myself. 



DisneyGalUK said:


> Well peeps - the food frenzy is officially over! I woke up this morning feeling like I'd gained *20 stone* in weight! I felt blah!
> So, in the run up to the new year its watching the mindless nibbling and drinking plenty of water!
> 
> I hope everyone had a fabulous Christmas


I love you, sophisticated, foreign friend!


 Peeps! I posted some pics of my family's Christmas on Facebook. I have no idea how to re-size, rotate, etc. and post them in to my photobucket for DIS viewing, but somehow managed to stumble into posting them on Facebook all by myself  (Just in case you were interested. I'm SURE y'all are thrilled @@.)


----------



## dwheatl

UtahMama said:


> I do not know who INSISTED we exercise, but they are in BIG trouble. I have to confess, although gung-ho at the time, I didn't get on my tread mill at all on Christmas day or Eve.
> It turns out, my sister-in-law's power went back on just after I posted that news. WHEW, I didn't have to host "Christmas Family Fun" after all.



I admit, it was my idea, I had been exercising every day this week, but yesterday, I was pooped. We went out to look at Christmas lights instead. DH and I are headed to the gym now, in light of the fact that the scale says I am WAY up today. DH convinced me to get back on Nutrisystem today, even though we are headed to DL Monday (our 24th anniversary!). You can't believe how many carbs went in the garbage can today. Pie, cookies, candy. I hate to waste them, but if they stay here, I will waist them. Nobody else in the family wants them, and they were not in the kind of shape you can take to the shelter. So, into the trash they go.

Hope everyone is doing OK w/the post-Christmas letdown. I'm hoping exercise will lift my spirits.


----------



## the Fidge

Hey all weigh in well, I am up 5 lbs.  ONe desert was lightish...anyway.  Well this was an awkward Christmas and know that I did eat some emotions away.  This was the frist Christmas spent without my Dad and he really had the spirit of Christmas.  My wee family spent it together as Mom did not want to join us.  SO we spent the day in jamos and munching the day away while playing with DS wii. 

I am honestly sickened to see how much I eat every unfavorable feeling.  Its become pathetic now and tiring. So I am a New YEarer kinda gal commitment.  My son is in on the plan dragging along for the ride.  I have hopes for going to disney in June and 6 months would be long enough to see some changes by and thats my short term goal.  Funny to think of a short term goal in 6months!

Anyway,  I purchased a journal and have started writing already.  I think seeing how much I eat and lack of activity may annoy the tar out of me.  

I hope everyone does there best not sabotage their accomlishments and remind each other how we just have today to chip away or throw away.  SO I am going to watch what I am eatting for the rest of the week.  I have a covered dish to bring to a New YEars Party and you know its cold here I wnat to bring something heavy and warm.  SO if you have any suggestions of successful dishes you have used I would love to hear your recipes!  Happy Saturday fellow Peepers!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

I FINALLY went to see Twilight last night  Just when I thought Edward couldn't get any better, he did!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Thanks for all the thoughts everyone!

So, I've been doing my pilates and it's a real workout, probably because I haven't worked on my core at all!
And I weighed in Friday and I only need 4 more pounds and I'm to my original goal weight!! I'm so excited! 
I wasn't sure I could do it when I started back in June, but now I feel 100x better than I ever have. Thanks to my wii fit, videos, working hard, and all of you here being so supportive!

I'm still working on gaining some muscle, so once I hit my goal I'm hoping maybe I can gain some of it back with muscle.
Yesterday wasn't the best food day, as I ate 8 mini reeses! 
But starting over good today, and hopefully until the new year and beyond! I did actually very well over the holidays eating and I got my full exercising in.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## lvs_eeyore

I havent done well at all this week.  I got back on the wagon today though.  I started taking Acai berry and it seems to really work with my hunger.  I wasnt hungry all day.  Hopefully it will continue to work.


----------



## lvs_eeyore

Ugggh I just weighed in and I have gained 1.5 pounds back.  Its my own fault.  I didnt stay on plan most of last week.  But Im back on the wagon now so I should show a loss next week.


----------



## Sparkie

::Snow_White:: said:


> Thanks for all the thoughts everyone!
> 
> So, I've been doing my pilates and it's a real workout, probably because I haven't worked on my core at all!
> And I weighed in Friday and I only need 4 more pounds and I'm to my original goal weight!! I'm so excited!
> I wasn't sure I could do it when I started back in June, but now I feel 100x better than I ever have. Thanks to my wii fit, videos, working hard, and all of you here being so supportive!
> 
> I'm still working on gaining some muscle, so once I hit my goal I'm hoping maybe I can gain some of it back with muscle.
> Yesterday wasn't the best food day, as I ate 8 mini reeses!
> But starting over good today, and hopefully until the new year and beyond! I did actually very well over the holidays eating and I got my full exercising in.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!




YEA!!!

I'm so proud of you!  4 pounds from goal!


----------



## Sparkie

DisneyGalUK said:


> I FINALLY went to see Twilight last night  Just when I thought Edward couldn't get any better, he did!




Isnt he YUMMY!?

You know he also plays Cedric Digory in the 4th Harry Potter movie. 

I'm still reading Twilight... actually waiting on my friend from work to return my copy so I can finish it.  I got my DD 12 "New Moon" and "Eclipse" for Christmas and she has already finished "New Moon" and only had about 100 pages left in "Eclipse" when I came to work last night so now I've got to find a copy of "Breaking Dawn".  She is a reading machine!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Sparkie said:


> Isnt he YUMMY!?
> 
> You know he also plays Cedric Digory in the 4th Harry Potter movie.
> 
> I'm still reading Twilight... actually waiting on my friend from work to return my copy so I can finish it.  I got my DD 12 "New Moon" and "Eclipse" for Christmas and she has already finished "New Moon" and only had about 100 pages left in "Eclipse" when I came to work last night so now I've got to find a copy of "Breaking Dawn".  She is a reading machine!



Hes just... 
I remember him playing Cedric Diggory, but I do NOT remember him looking like he does now  He really grew up didn't he  

I lent my friend all the books, shes just this morning started Breaking Dawn - she keeps texting me here (im at work) to mention parts of the book!


----------



## UGABelle

Hi Peeps!

Sorry I've been MIA with travelling but I did want to check in with everyone.  Hope you all had Merry Christmases!  We had a great time with family and friends, but I am glad to be back at home...and away from all those desserts!

Since I didn't weigh in Friday, I guess I should report today... I'm +1.4 which stinks, but I can't really expect anything different with the week of holiday food!

I'm all for starting fresh in January...I think the hubby and I have a good plan worked out to live healthier in general.  

Wish us luck!


----------



## dwheatl

Just popping by to say, I'm going to Disneyland!  We're leaving in about 2 hours, once the kids get up and finish packing. I'll be thinking of you all.


----------



## lovealldisney

> Peeps! I posted some pics of my family's Christmas on Facebook. I have no idea how to re-size, rotate, etc. and post them in to my photobucket for DIS viewing, but somehow managed to stumble into posting them on Facebook all by myself  (Just in case you were interested. I'm SURE y'all are thrilled @@.)




Hi UM!
I have a facebook account but have no idea what to do with it. I would love to see you pics! Can you PM me and explain what I need to do to see your pictures? Thanks!!!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

dwheatl said:


> Just popping by to say, I'm going to Disneyland!  We're leaving in about 2 hours, once the kids get up and finish packing. I'll be thinking of you all.



*Have a great time! *


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Hi all!

Back safe and sound from Vegas a few hours ago! Very jet lagged but had a great time! Hope ya'll had a great Christmas!

My mum and I became addicted to chicken noodle soup in the hotel - does any one have a recipe?! It felt pretty healthy (I assure you its the only thing that did the past week!!) and I was thinking it would be nice to make and take to work to lunch each day once January comes!


----------



## Pakey

Hi all.  Back to work so the holidays feel over.  Gosh I hope so because I'm comitted to losing this weight.  I checked yesterday and I have gained 15 lbs since Labor Day.  I see my oncologist next week for my quarterly appt and he is going to kill me.  I'm really ashamed of myself.  Well, all I can do is start over.  

Danielle, have a great time at Disneyland.  I'm at 26 days until our family gathering at WDW.  Thank goodness we are not doing the round of signature restaurants this trip since we are taking the grandson so I hope I can make it a pain free trip.  

Peeps I'm depending on you to show me the way here.  Most of you are doing so great and I want that inspiration.  At my age, I must exercise in order to lose so that's it.  Exercise videos are coming back out.  Thank goodness they were not edible because I think I've put everything else into my mouth.


----------



## MA pigletfan

Pakey said:


> Hi all.  Back to work so the holidays feel over.  Gosh I hope so because I'm comitted to losing this weight.  I checked yesterday and I have gained 15 lbs since Labor Day.  I see my oncologist next week for my quarterly appt and he is going to kill me.  I'm really ashamed of myself.  Well, all I can do is start over.
> 
> Danielle, have a great time at Disneyland.  I'm at 26 days until our family gathering at WDW.  Thank goodness we are not doing the round of signature restaurants this trip since we are taking the grandson so I hope I can make it a pain free trip.
> 
> Peeps I'm depending on you to show me the way here.  Most of you are doing so great and I want that inspiration.  At my age, I must exercise in order to lose so that's it.  Exercise videos are coming back out.  Thank goodness they were not edible because I think I've put everything else into my mouth.


I hear ya!! OH i do. i am sure i have gained at least 10 lbs since october..its just not right. BUT i am signing up for online Weight Watchers starting Thursday...and i MUST make it work. Otherwise i will be one sad person throughout 2009 and I do not have time for that! I will be depending on my peeps as well! I am also joining the WISH BL 7 thread for more motivation!


----------



## LMO429

IS IT THURSDAY YET?!?!?!?  

Ugh! Can not wait until the New Year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm trying to do week one of Chalean Extreme (p.s. I love it!) but with all these temptations and commitments it's making it a little hard!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Hi everyone.  My name is Aaron, and I am addicted to a bad diet.  I have been clean for 48 hours after falling off the wagon big time in mid-November.  I haven't weighed myself in over a month, so I'm going to weigh in this Friday and use that as a starting point to re-dedicate myself.  I've actually been pretty good the past two days, staying within my WW points, drinking lots of water; I even worked out on my Bowflex (that has been sorely underused since I got it about 5 years ago) for about an hour last night.  I'm hoping it'll serve as sort of a preemptive strike so that maybe my number won't be as ugly on Friday as I fear it will be.

I've also failed all of you that signed up for the Christmas challenge.  I apologize for not keeping track of that like I should have; even when I wasn't weighing in myself I should have been keeping track for the rest of you.  But I promise that if you want to try again (perhaps a Valentines Day challenge starting this Friday?), that I'll be much more diligent in keeping it up-to-date.  

So now that I've reintroduced myself, I just have to make a habit of checking in more than once a month.

Hope everyone is doing well!

Peace and love...


----------



## pixie dust 112

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Hi everyone.  My name is Aaron, and I am addicted to a bad diet.  I have been clean for 48 hours after falling off the wagon big time in mid-November.  I haven't weighed myself in over a month, so I'm going to weigh in this Friday and use that as a starting point to re-dedicate myself.  I've actually been pretty good the past two days, staying within my WW points, drinking lots of water; I even worked out on my Bowflex (that has been sorely underused since I got it about 5 years ago) for about an hour last night.  I'm hoping it'll serve as sort of a preemptive strike so that maybe my number won't be as ugly on Friday as I fear it will be.
> 
> I've also failed all of you that signed up for the Christmas challenge.  I apologize for not keeping track of that like I should have; even when I wasn't weighing in myself I should have been keeping track for the rest of you.  But I promise that if you want to try again (perhaps a Valentines Day challenge starting this Friday?), that I'll be much more diligent in keeping it up-to-date.
> 
> So now that I've reintroduced myself, I just have to make a habit of checking in more than once a month.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Peace and love...



    Aaron is back!!!!!  Yippie!  I've missed you.  and ummm I'm ok with you not keeping track for us.  I guarantee you that my numbers are not pretty!!  I will take a starting weight on Friday as well and think a valentine's challenge would be great.  Welcome home Aaron!


----------



## Pakey

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Hi everyone.  My name is Aaron, and I am addicted to a bad diet.  I have been clean for 48 hours after falling off the wagon big time in mid-November.  I haven't weighed myself in over a month, so I'm going to weigh in this Friday and use that as a starting point to re-dedicate myself.  I've actually been pretty good the past two days, staying within my WW points, drinking lots of water; I even worked out on my Bowflex (that has been sorely underused since I got it about 5 years ago) for about an hour last night.  I'm hoping it'll serve as sort of a preemptive strike so that maybe my number won't be as ugly on Friday as I fear it will be.
> 
> I've also failed all of you that signed up for the Christmas challenge.  I apologize for not keeping track of that like I should have; even when I wasn't weighing in myself I should have been keeping track for the rest of you.  But I promise that if you want to try again (perhaps a Valentines Day challenge starting this Friday?), that I'll be much more diligent in keeping it up-to-date.
> 
> So now that I've reintroduced myself, I just have to make a habit of checking in more than once a month.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Peace and love...



Aaron, I was just thinking of you this morning and wondering how you were doing.  I'm so glad to see you back as you have always been such a great motivator for me.  You can join Gina and myself (and any other peeps who have failed miserably recently) in trying to start again.


----------



## UtahMama

DisneyGalUK said:


> I FINALLY went to see Twilight last night  Just when I thought Edward couldn't get any better, he did!


 



::Snow_White:: said:


> Thanks for all the thoughts everyone!
> 
> So, I've been doing my pilates and it's a real workout, probably because I haven't worked on my core at all!
> And I weighed in Friday and I only need 4 more pounds and I'm to my original goal weight!! I'm so excited!
> *I wasn't sure I could do it when I started back in June, but now I feel 100x better than I ever have. Thanks to my wii fit, videos, working hard, and all of you here being so supportive!*
> 
> *I'm still working on gaining some muscle*, so once I hit my goal I'm hoping maybe I can gain some of it back with muscle.
> Yesterday wasn't the best food day, as I ate 8 mini reeses!
> But starting over good today, and hopefully until the new year and beyond! I did actually very well over the holidays eating and I got my full exercising in.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!


1. See??? good for you!  
2. MUSCLE BURNS FAT!!!!  
3. Only 8? YOU are a saint. I can't be near anything Reeses. Except for the "Pieces"...I prefer M&M's peanut butter. Can NOT be in the same room as those!

Starting over is Good! I've done that for days (starting out great then accidentally sneaking some leftover goodie  )



lvs_eeyore said:


> I havent done well at all this week.  I got back on the wagon today though.  I started taking Acai berry and it seems to really work with my hunger.  I wasnt hungry all day.  Hopefully it will continue to work.


Is it still working? Are you doing the juice or supplement? 



lvs_eeyore said:


> Ugggh I just weighed in and I have gained 1.5 pounds back.  Its my own fault.  I didnt stay on plan most of last week.  But Im back on the wagon now so I should show a loss next week.


Could have been WAY worse. Good luck!  



UGABelle said:


> Hi Peeps!
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA with travelling but I did want to check in with everyone.  Hope you all had Merry Christmases!  We had a great time with family and friends, but I am glad to be back at home...and away from all those desserts!
> 
> Since I didn't weigh in Friday, I guess I should report today... I'm +1.4 which stinks, but I can't really expect anything different with the week of holiday food!
> 
> I'm all for starting fresh in January...I think the hubby and I have a good plan worked out to live healthier in general.
> 
> Wish us luck!


ok, spreadsheeted ya! 

"We" (as in this thread *hopefully*) ARE starting over together Jan. 1st, with the first official weigh in Jan. 2nd for 2009. "Lookin' _Fine_ for 2009"





dwheatl said:


> Just popping by to say, I'm going to Disneyland!  We're leaving in about 2 hours, once the kids get up and finish packing. I'll be thinking of you all.


Yay!!!  



lovealldisney said:


> Hi UM!
> I have a facebook account but have no idea what to do with it. I would love to see you pics! Can you PM me and explain what I need to do to see your pictures? Thanks!!!


ok, I'll unlock the PM's for a minute to give you my name. Then you can find me on FB.  



Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Back safe and sound from Vegas a few hours ago! Very jet lagged but had a great time! Hope ya'll had a great Christmas!
> 
> My mum and I became addicted to chicken noodle soup in the hotel - does any one have a recipe?! It felt pretty healthy (I assure you its the only thing that did the past week!!) and I was thinking it would be nice to make and take to work to lunch each day once January comes!


YUMM! Welcome back!! Pictures?



Pakey said:


> Hi all.  Back to work so the holidays feel over.  Gosh I hope so because *I'm comitted to losing this weight*.  I checked yesterday and I have gained 15 lbs since Labor Day.  I see my oncologist next week for my quarterly appt and he is going to kill me.  I'm really ashamed of myself.  Well, all I can do is start over.
> 
> Peeps I'm depending on you to show me the way here.  Most of you are doing so great and I want that inspiration.  At my age, *I must exercise in order to lose so that's it.*  Exercise videos are coming back out.  Thank goodness they were not edible because I think I've put everything else into my mouth.


That's what we're here for!   I'm thinking we're all (or mostly) going to need the support. I, personally, will DIVE across the internet to GRAB any goodies out of your clutches!  



MA pigletfan said:


> I hear ya!! OH i do. i am sure i have gained at least 10 lbs since october..its just not right. BUT i am signing up for online Weight Watchers starting Thursday...and i MUST make it work. Otherwise i will be one sad person throughout 2009 and I do not have time for that! I will be depending on my peeps as well! I am also joining the WISH BL 7 thread for more motivation!


Sorry about the 10 lbs!  

I'm there too! (BL thread)


----------



## MA pigletfan

wheeeee!!! Aaron!!! 



UtahMama said:


> 1. See??? good for you!
> 2. MUSCLE BURNS FAT!!!!
> 3. Only 8? YOU are a saint. I can't be near anything Reeses. Except for the "Pieces"...I prefer M&M's peanut butter. Can NOT be in the same room as those!
> 
> Starting over is Good! I've done that for days (starting out great then accidentally sneaking some leftover goodie  )
> 
> Is it still working? Are you doing the juice or supplement?
> 
> Could have been WAY worse. Good luck!
> 
> ok, spreadsheeted ya!
> 
> "We" (as in this thread *hopefully*) ARE starting over together Jan. 1st, with the first official weigh in Jan. 2nd for 2009. "Lookin' _Fine_ for 2009"
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!!
> 
> ok, I'll unlock the PM's for a minute to give you my name. Then you can find me on FB.
> 
> YUMM! Welcome back!! Pictures?
> 
> That's what we're here for!   I'm thinking we're all (or mostly) going to need the support. I, personally, will DIVE across the internet to GRAB any goodies out of your clutches!
> 
> 
> Sorry about the 10 lbs!
> 
> I'm there too! (BL thread)


yah the 10 lbs is a guesstimate..i might pass out when i see the actual # friday..but then i will run to work out and know it will only get better PMA!!! positive mental attitude my friends!!
I will have to look for ya on the BL thread Wendy!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

LMO429 said:


> I'm trying to do week one of Chalean Extreme (p.s. I love it!) but with all these temptations and commitments it's making it a little hard!




Oh oh oh! Is it good?! They finally sent me my international postage cost, and its scandelously high so I need good reviews before I commit!! Are you supposed to do just this workout to get best results, or can I mix it in with my other DVD's that i like to do?!


----------



## UtahMama

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Hi everyone.  My name is Aaron, and I am addicted to a bad diet.  I have been clean for 48 hours after falling off the wagon big time in mid-November.  I haven't weighed myself in over a month, so I'm going to weigh in this Friday and use that as a starting point to re-dedicate myself.  I've actually been pretty good the past two days, staying within my WW points, drinking lots of water; I even worked out on my Bowflex (that has been sorely underused since I got it about 5 years ago) for about an hour last night.  I'm hoping it'll serve as sort of a preemptive strike so that maybe my number won't be as ugly on Friday as I fear it will be.
> 
> I've also failed all of you that signed up for the Christmas challenge.  I apologize for not keeping track of that like I should have; even when I wasn't weighing in myself I should have been keeping track for the rest of you.  But I promise that if you want to try again (perhaps a Valentines Day challenge starting this Friday?), that I'll be much more diligent in keeping it up-to-date.
> 
> So now that I've reintroduced myself, I just have to make a habit of checking in more than once a month.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Peace and love...



Aaron!!!!

No problem! We've missed the heck out of you!

OK on the Valentine's Day challenge! Put me for 6 pounds since there's about 6 weeks till then. 

oh...and Aaron? WELCOME home!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Hi everyone.  My name is Aaron,
> 
> I've also failed all of you that signed up for the Christmas challenge.  I apologize for not keeping track of that like I should have; even when I wasn't weighing in myself I should have been keeping track for the rest of you.  But I promise that if you want to try again (perhaps a *Valentines Day challenge *starting this Friday?), that I'll be much more diligent in keeping it up-to-date.



Welcome back Aaron!!!   Please put me down for 5 lbs., if you decide to have the challenge.  Thanks!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Hi everyone.  My name is Aaron, and I am addicted to a bad diet.  I have been clean for 48 hours after falling off the wagon big time in mid-November.  I haven't weighed myself in over a month, so I'm going to weigh in this Friday and use that as a starting point to re-dedicate myself.  I've actually been pretty good the past two days, staying within my WW points, drinking lots of water; I even worked out on my Bowflex (that has been sorely underused since I got it about 5 years ago) for about an hour last night.  I'm hoping it'll serve as sort of a preemptive strike so that maybe my number won't be as ugly on Friday as I fear it will be.
> 
> I've also failed all of you that signed up for the Christmas challenge.  I apologize for not keeping track of that like I should have; even when I wasn't weighing in myself I should have been keeping track for the rest of you.  But I promise that if you want to try again (perhaps a Valentines Day challenge starting this Friday?), that I'll be much more diligent in keeping it up-to-date.
> 
> So now that I've reintroduced myself, I just have to make a habit of checking in more than once a month.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Peace and love...



Welcome back Aaron!  
I soooooo don't mind that you didn't track us. I have been a bad peep.

Gina/Pakey/Wendy - I am right there with you recommiting for January 1st 2009.

Ok, confession time - I have gained 15 pounds (1 stone, 1 pound - UK weight measurements just for you Wendy  )
I feel.....blah. Im lethargic, my skin sucks, my throat hurts, I feel bloated and I only have myself to blame! 
Ive pumped up my gym ball and Ive got my exercise dvds ready, more importantly I'M ready. I just keep remembering how great I felt on my wedding day when I was at my target weight - I want that feeling back!

Dance with me people


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Have a great trip dwheatl!



WI_DisneyFan said:


> I've also failed all of you that signed up for the Christmas challenge.  I apologize for not keeping track of that like I should have; even when I wasn't weighing in myself I should have been keeping track for the rest of you.  But I promise that if you want to try again (perhaps a Valentines Day challenge starting this Friday?), that I'll be much more diligent in keeping it up-to-date.



Welcome Back!

Valentines challenge sounds great!
If you decide to do the challenge, could you put me down for 5 lbs?
Thanks!  



UtahMama said:


> 1. See??? good for you!
> 2. MUSCLE BURNS FAT!!!!
> 3. Only 8? YOU are a saint. I can't be near anything Reeses. Except for the "Pieces"...I prefer M&M's peanut butter. Can NOT be in the same room as those!
> 
> Starting over is Good! I've done that for days (starting out great then accidentally sneaking some leftover goodie



Haha. It's a good thing we don't have peanut M&Ms because I can't stay away from those.

Same here, I tell myself I'm going to do great today and I end up crashing. 

I can't wait until the new year!
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## DisneyLaura

DisneyGalUK said:


> I FINALLY went to see Twilight last night  Just when I thought Edward couldn't get any better, he did!



I know actually what you mean  



dwheatl said:


> Just popping by to say, I'm going to Disneyland!  We're leaving in about 2 hours, once the kids get up and finish packing. I'll be thinking of you all.



Have a safe trip and take lots of pictures for us



Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Back safe and sound from Vegas a few hours ago! Very jet lagged but had a great time! Hope ya'll had a great Christmas!
> 
> My mum and I became addicted to chicken noodle soup in the hotel - does any one have a recipe?! It felt pretty healthy (I assure you its the only thing that did the past week!!) and I was thinking it would be nice to make and take to work to lunch each day once January comes!



I have an easy recipe for chicken noodle soap?  IM me if you really want it and then I will type it out for you.  I love it in the winter for dinner.



Pakey said:


> Peeps I'm depending on you to show me the way here.  Most of you are doing so great and I want that inspiration.  At my age, I must exercise in order to lose so that's it.  Exercise videos are coming back out.  Thank goodness they were not edible because I think I've put everything else into my mouth.



Hold my hand and we will go together



MA pigletfan said:


> I hear ya!! OH i do. i am sure i have gained at least 10 lbs since october..its just not right. BUT i am signing up for online Weight Watchers starting Thursday...and i MUST make it work. Otherwise i will be one sad person throughout 2009 and I do not have time for that! I will be depending on my peeps as well! I am also joining the WISH BL 7 thread for more motivation!



What is the WISH BL 7 thread?



LMO429 said:


> IS IT THURSDAY YET?!?!?!?
> 
> Ugh! Can not wait until the New Year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Me either



WI_DisneyFan said:


> Hi everyone.  My name is Aaron, and I am addicted to a bad diet.  I have been clean for 48 hours after falling off the wagon big time in mid-November.  I haven't weighed myself in over a month, so I'm going to weigh in this Friday and use that as a starting point to re-dedicate myself.  I've actually been pretty good the past two days, staying within my WW points, drinking lots of water; I even worked out on my Bowflex (that has been sorely underused since I got it about 5 years ago) for about an hour last night.  I'm hoping it'll serve as sort of a preemptive strike so that maybe my number won't be as ugly on Friday as I fear it will be.
> 
> I've also failed all of you that signed up for the Christmas challenge.  I apologize for not keeping track of that like I should have; even when I wasn't weighing in myself I should have been keeping track for the rest of you.  But I promise that if you want to try again (perhaps a Valentines Day challenge starting this Friday?), that I'll be much more diligent in keeping it up-to-date.
> 
> So now that I've reintroduced myself, I just have to make a habit of checking in more than once a month.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Peace and love...



AARON - you're back and you have been missed terribly  Welcome home  

Put me down for 5 lb for Valentine's Day challenge



Pakey said:


> Aaron, I was just thinking of you this morning and wondering how you were doing.  I'm so glad to see you back as you have always been such a great motivator for me.  You can join Gina and myself (and any other peeps who have failed miserably recently) in trying to start again.



 I'm starting over in 2009



DisneyGalUK said:


> Dance with me people


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

DisneyGalUK said:


> Welcome back Aaron!
> I soooooo don't mind that you didn't track us. I have been a bad peep.
> 
> Gina/Pakey/Wendy - I am right there with you recommiting for January 1st 2009.
> 
> Ok, confession time - I have gained 15 pounds (1 stone, 1 pound - UK weight measurements just for you Wendy  )
> I feel.....blah. Im lethargic, my skin sucks, my throat hurts, I feel bloated and I only have myself to blame!



I'm not weighing myself until Sunday, but reckon since the start of November I have put the same on, so we will have to "lose a stone" together (I'd forgotton about stones after being on these boards too long!!!!!). I am bloated, grumpy, and have to walk around with my jeans undone!!!!

Bring on Saturday when my food shop arrives and includes that elusive item called "fruit"!


----------



## Sparkie

Aaron - put me down for 3# for the Valentines day challenge.


----------



## MA pigletfan

DisneyLaura said:


> What is the WISH BL 7 thread?


its the Biggest loser challenge thread on these Wish Boards


----------



## lvs_eeyore

I am doing the supplements and they seem to work very well controlling my hunger.  Now I didnt take it today because I got up so late and ate stuff I wasnt supposed to.  Bad me :0(


----------



## UtahMama

Hi sweet darlings! Just did my yearly Cabela's Redneck Disney Trip Report....in case you are mind numbingly bored.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2043792

Please comment so I don't feel loserish.  There's a few shout-outs to YOU!


----------



## lovealldisney

> Originally Posted by WI_DisneyFan
> Hi everyone. My name is Aaron, and I am addicted to a bad diet. I have been clean for 48 hours after falling off the wagon big time in mid-November. I haven't weighed myself in over a month, so I'm going to weigh in this Friday and use that as a starting point to re-dedicate myself. I've actually been pretty good the past two days, staying within my WW points, drinking lots of water; I even worked out on my Bowflex (that has been sorely underused since I got it about 5 years ago) for about an hour last night. I'm hoping it'll serve as sort of a preemptive strike so that maybe my number won't be as ugly on Friday as I fear it will be.
> 
> I've also failed all of you that signed up for the Christmas challenge. I apologize for not keeping track of that like I should have; even when I wasn't weighing in myself I should have been keeping track for the rest of you. But I promise that if you want to try again (perhaps a Valentines Day challenge starting this Friday?), that I'll be much more diligent in keeping it up-to-date.
> 
> So now that I've reintroduced myself, I just have to make a habit of checking in more than once a month.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Peace and love...





AARON!! Your Back!     


I feel you on falling off the wagon! UGH!!! But I am starting fresh come January! 
Please put me down for 5 pounds!!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Aw shucks... you guys embarrass me with your kind words of welcome!  

We are totally doing a Valentines Day challenge (which hopefully won't make the St. Valentines Day massacre look like a squirt gun fight) if for no other reason than I really need some accountability to get back on track.  Although, I've had three very solid days in a row now.  It's funny how "out of control" I feel when I'm not watching what I eat and exercising like I should.  It's like I'm on a runaway car with no breaks, and I just want to get out but I don't know how to do it.  I guess I need a little discipline in my life, especially when it comes to my diet.  Anyway, I figure we'll all weigh ourselves this Friday, and then next Friday (Jan 9) will be the first official weigh in for this challenge.

I'm all ready to hit the ground running.  The pantry is void of all temptations; there is enough fruit in the house to make Carmen Miranda five new hats; and I got lots of iTunes gift cards for Christmas, so I'm loading up my iPod with plenty of new music to make those boring walking tapes and the hour on my Bowflex much more enjoyable.  It's a brand new year, and a renewed attitude for me!

(And by the way, it's great to be back...)


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Ok, put me down for 5lb for the Valentines day massacre / challenge please. I am only going to weigh myself on Sunday's in future and post the following Friday (for some reason I am lightest on a Sunday, plus it helps me stay good on a Saturday night!!) so will have to start a week behind you all!

Happy New Year!


----------



## LMO429

Hi Aaron!!! Welcome back!

Please put me down for 8 pounds for Valentine's Day!

I need to put a serious goal on myself for Valentine's Day, my husband and I are going to atlantic city and I know we are going to go out to a nice dinner, a concert and then a club...so I know right now my dresses would look terrible on me so I have to be in somewhat decent shape by then!


----------



## Pakey

Put me down for 5 pounds in the Valentines Massacre also.

I'm very motivated to lose a few before we leave on vacation the last week of January.  My husband's ex wife and her husband are travelling with us (plus all of our kids) and I want to look my best standing next to the ex in photos.


----------



## LMO429

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL THE PEEPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DisneyLaura

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO MY PEEPS

What is everyone doing?  Every year we go to my uncle's and he has lobster.  Everyone else is in charge of appetizer's.  I'm bringing the spinach dip, bread and Knorr's vegetable soup mix, my favorite.  We actually first go to a church hall (he is the landscaper at) and then back to his house to watch Dick Clark's rockin eve party.  Then my aunt has Lentil soup for the new year and then we all go home and go to bed.

Tell me your plans!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

DisneyLaura said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO MY PEEPS
> 
> What is everyone doing?  Every year we go to my uncle's and he has lobster.  Everyone else is in charge of appetizer's.  I'm bringing the spinach dip, bread and Knorr's vegetable soup mix, my favorite.  We actually first go to a church hall (he is the landscaper at) and then back to his house to watch Dick Clark's rockin eve party.  Then my aunt has Lentil soup for the new year and then we all go home and go to bed.
> 
> Tell me your plans!


We are very much home-bodies.  We've got two pounds of king crab legs waiting for us in our fridge for supper.  (Your lobster sounds a lot yummier!)  And then we'll probably spend the night playing our Wii or watching a movie or something.  Then at 10:45 CST we'll turn on the TV to watch Dick Clark.  And then we'll probably just go to bed and not even make it to Wisconsin's midnight.  (BORING!!!)

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

HAPPY NEW YEAR PEEPS!!! 

I have been MIA, but after this weekend, I'm thinking things will calm down a bit. My birthday is Sunday, and we're going to Chicago this weekend. I know my eating will be somewhat compromised, but I'm gonna try not to go overboard. After Monday (They will probably do a food day for me at work on Monday.) I will be cracking down hard. DH has said he wants to do the same. I'd really like to get to goal weight (or at least initial goal weight) by our May trip. So, expect to see me around more next week. I will be participating the the Valentine's Day challenge, but I don't know how much I need to lose until I weigh in Friday. Missing you all Peeps! I'm excited that things will be slowing down soon so I'll have more time to be here. It helps so much!


----------



## DisneyObsession

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!​
I, too, have been MIA around here. Life has been extremely busy around here with company, family and the holidays. I am scared to death to get on the scale tomorrow. Need to start 2009 off on the right foot though, so I'll face the music and get on the scale in the morning. 

Hope you all have a great night! See you much more often in the weeks to come!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Do you all have any advice on how I could talk to my mom about her health?

She's been on and off diets and diet pills for the past few years and recently gained some back from her last diet. (She still looks fine especially after losing a whole bunch of weight) She decided to pick it back up again but I'm worried she's gonna end up just hurting herself because she hardly eats.

I reccomend and tell her if she ever wants to use my workout videos they are in my room, but she never does because she hates exercising. All she had to eat today was 3 pieces of pizza and she thinks if she doesn't take in many calories she'll lose weight.
But obviously I can tell she's definately not eating enough from what she's been telling me. I've been telling her that it's not healthy, and she should definately eat more but she just kinda shrugs and ignores me. I think she just really wants it to come off fast, but if she doesn't eat, that won't happen. 

Should I just let her be?
Know of anyway I can motivate her to exercise instead?
What would you do?

Oh, and Happy New Years!


----------



## Sparkie

snow white:

Its going to be hard to convince your mom to do other wise.  She probably already knows that what she is doing is not healthy but like I have found over the years with my mom and her smoking - she just doesnt want to hear it.

The problem with chronic diet pill use is that it really messes up your metabolism. Yes, you lose weight initally, then you gain some back, then you do pills again, lose some but not as much and not as quickly as before.  What your mom is trying to do now by severe calorie restricting will do the same thing.  When you restrict calories too much your body thinks it is starving (cause it is) and anything you put in your mouth will be stored as fat- its your bodys way of preserving itself.  Therefore you have messed up your base metabolism again and the minute you try to eat normal- BAM! Hello, fat.

I can understand your mom and exercise- YUCK!  

So you might try looking up some recipes for low cal healthy meals and suggest that you cook them together.  My daughter and I like to try things in the kitchen and because of her I am trying to cook some new things and we are eating alot more vegetables than we used to.  For the exercise, maybe you can walk together- dont know where you live but maybe spring will be here soon and you can do something together.  

All you can do is reach out and try.  Dont preach- she doesnt want to hear it anymore than you or I do.  

One more thing about diet pills- some can cause permanent damage to your heart.  I have used them before- lost 30 pounds in 2 months- but since then I have gained back about 60 pounds - tried them for a second round and only lost 10 pounds... gained that back too.....if I could do it over- I would have never done the diet pills- they just dont work in the long run....


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Sparkie said:


> snow white:
> 
> Its going to be hard to convince your mom to do other wise.  She probably already knows that what she is doing is not healthy but like I have found over the years with my mom and her smoking - she just doesnt want to hear it.
> 
> The problem with chronic diet pill use is that it really messes up your metabolism. Yes, you lose weight initally, then you gain some back, then you do pills again, lose some but not as much and not as quickly as before.  What your mom is trying to do now by severe calorie restricting will do the same thing.  When you restrict calories too much your body thinks it is starving (cause it is) and anything you put in your mouth will be stored as fat- its your bodys way of preserving itself.  Therefore you have messed up your base metabolism again and the minute you try to eat normal- BAM! Hello, fat.
> 
> I can understand your mom and exercise- YUCK!
> 
> So you might try looking up some recipes for low cal healthy meals and suggest that you cook them together.  My daughter and I like to try things in the kitchen and because of her I am trying to cook some new things and we are eating alot more vegetables than we used to.  For the exercise, maybe you can walk together- dont know where you live but maybe spring will be here soon and you can do something together.
> 
> All you can do is reach out and try.  Dont preach- she doesnt want to hear it anymore than you or I do.
> 
> One more thing about diet pills- some can cause permanent damage to your heart.  I have used them before- lost 30 pounds in 2 months- but since then I have gained back about 60 pounds - tried them for a second round and only lost 10 pounds... gained that back too.....if I could do it over- I would have never done the diet pills- they just dont work in the long run....



She's only been on one diet pill a few years ago, came back to it about last year and is now not taking them anymore after she lost the weight she wanted.

She usually walks when it gets warmer so I think that'll help. 

I'll have to look up some recipes online, as we have a few vegetables and fruit in the kitchen, thanks for the idea!

Thanks!


----------



## UtahMama

Happy New Year, Peeps!

I can honestly say, I haven't cheated on my diet ALL year! (ba-dum-bum!)

I LOVE the way I feel today, in fact. 
All pumped to make a dent in the looming 30 stupid pounds I need to lose!

WEIGH IN IS TOMORROW!​NOOOOO free passes...heh, heh, hehhhh. If *I* have to face the music on the scale (UGH!!!!) so do you!       ​


*Kayla*- Bless you for being all concerned about your mother. All I could think of is to invite her to exercise with you? Have her help you with menu planning? Shop for healthy foods to stock your kitchen with? Have some friendly exercise competition?

If she isn't getting enough calories, she'll feel light-headed while exercising which will hopefully make the point that she's DOING IT WRONG. At her age, it is 100% impossible to lose weight permanently without exercising. Sure, she'll lose some, but will gain it back plus more. Her methods may have worked once upon a time, but she is dooming herself and her health. Just love her and be patient with her and be a good example to her. Good luck!!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Pakey said:


> Put me down for 5 pounds in the Valentines Massacre also.
> 
> I'm very motivated to lose a few before we leave on vacation the last week of January.  My husband's ex wife and her husband are travelling with us (plus all of our kids) and I want to look my best standing next to the ex in photos.



   Great inspiration!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Hey peeps!  Here is a link to the photography board where a downloadable Disney calendar was created by rtphokie from photos in the 2008 photo contest!  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=29412553&posted=1#post29412553  I'm going to print out the pages.


----------



## DisneyLaura

Disneyfreak92 said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR PEEPS!!!
> 
> I have been MIA, but after this weekend, I'm thinking things will calm down a bit. My birthday is Sunday, and we're going to Chicago this weekend. I know my eating will be somewhat compromised, but I'm gonna try not to go overboard. After Monday (They will probably do a food day for me at work on Monday.) I will be cracking down hard. DH has said he wants to do the same. I'd really like to get to goal weight (or at least initial goal weight) by our May trip. So, expect to see me around more next week. I will be participating the the Valentine's Day challenge, but I don't know how much I need to lose until I weigh in Friday. Missing you all Peeps! I'm excited that things will be slowing down soon so I'll have more time to be here. It helps so much!



Hi Lynda - have fun in chicago



DisneyObsession said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!​
> I, too, have been MIA around here. Life has been extremely busy around here with company, family and the holidays. I am scared to death to get on the scale tomorrow. Need to start 2009 off on the right foot though, so I'll face the music and get on the scale in the morning.
> 
> Hope you all have a great night! See you much more often in the weeks to come!



Hi Gayle, nice to see you, glad you've come to hello



::Snow_White:: said:


> Do you all have any advice on how I could talk to my mom about her health?
> 
> Oh, and Happy New Years!



I agree with what Sparkie said, try to do things together.  This way she's eating right and so are you.  Then walking when it gets warmer together is a great idea.  My family takes hikes, we have a lot of hiking trails very close to us and the kids love it.  We even went today for about 30 minutes and boy was it cold  



UtahMama said:


> Happy New Year, Peeps!
> 
> I can honestly say, I haven't cheated on my diet ALL year! (ba-dum-bum!)



Me either  .  We actually went on a hike, yes in the snow, freezing ice cold outside for about 30 minutes today and it was great.  Boy was I tired and  when I saw the clearing where we parked the car.



pixie dust 112 said:


> Hey peeps!  Here is a link to the photography board where a downloadable Disney calendar was created by rtphokie from photos in the 2008 photo contest!  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=29412553&posted=1#post29412553  I'm going to print out the pages.



Oh I'm going to download this too!  Thanks for the link.


----------



## UtahMama

Pakey said:


> I'm very motivated to lose a few before we leave on vacation the last week of January.  My husband's ex wife and her husband are travelling with us (plus all of our kids) and I want to look my best standing next to the ex in photos.


THIS I have actually experienced for reals   I have to say, it feels SO good, if you know what I mean. Especially since DH#1 divorced me because he said I was too FAT   The look on his face when he saw me years later is perma-etched into my memory. Priceless!


----------



## UtahMama

Yummy diet food alert!

I FINALLY got to taste the newish Jell-o brand Sugar Free 60 calorie pudding pack in "Banana Fudge Supreme" as featured on last season's Biggest Loser. It is a bit of heaven when you want a little sumpin' to wean off the Christmas splurge. Now, I like THIS flavor, but none of the other in this category (such as the plain chocolate, or the mint/chocolate or the dark chocolate/tuxedo flavors...YUCKY). I did add a squirt of the spray on Cool Whip and ate my treat slowly, resisting the urge to spray the Cool Whip directly into my mouth  

Sooooo, I'm thinking as y'all try new diet foods or find old stand-bys that you enjoy, post them and share your opinions. On that same note, if there's something gross to avoid, share!!! 

In the gross category is fat free cheese and fat free mayo. I'd rather do without and not feel insulted and ripped off. 

DON'T FORGET TO WEIGH IN TOMORROW!!!! 

(Sorry to keep reminding! It's just that we need an idea of where we're starting from. Good idea to take your measurements too...UGH!  NOT looking forward to the morning at ALL!)


----------



## UtahMama

pixie dust 112 said:


> Hey peeps!  Here is a link to the photography board where a downloadable Disney calendar was created by rtphokie from photos in the 2008 photo contest!  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=29412553&posted=1#post29412553  I'm going to print out the pages.



THAT is cool! I want that too!


----------



## mousehouselover

DisneyLaura said:


> I have an easy recipe for chicken noodle soap?  IM me if you really want it and then I will type it out for you.  I love it in the winter for dinner.



Chicken noodle soap??!!?!?!?! Soup good, soap not so much........  



Pakey said:


> Put me down for 5 pounds in the Valentines Massacre also.



We'll massacre our weight! 



WI_DisneyFan said:


> We are very much home-bodies.  We've got two pounds of king crab legs waiting for us in our fridge for supper.  (Your lobster sounds a lot yummier!)  And then we'll probably spend the night playing our Wii or watching a movie or something.  Then at 10:45 CST we'll turn on the TV to watch Dick Clark.  And then we'll probably just go to bed and not even make it to Wisconsin's midnight.  (BORING!!!)



We went out to dinner and wore crazy hats. Almost all of them were from WDW. I wore my tiara. We came home and played Wii until midnight. We used our blance board and fit game for the first time. That was quite intereting. 



DisneyObsession said:


> I, too, have been MIA around here. Life has been extremely busy around here with company, family and the holidays. I am scared to death to get on the scale tomorrow. Need to start 2009 off on the right foot though, so I'll face the music and get on the scale in the morning.
> 
> Hope you all have a great night! See you much more often in the weeks to come!



I'm with ya, Gayle. I've been MIA, both from the peeps and from being healthy. I sort-of, half-heartedly count points and have gained back 10 lbs, so I'm right back to my starting weight.  

I have made one resolution this year. I am going to be happy. I will not waste my time, emotions, energy or surround myself with stress, unhappiness or junk that causes unhappiness or stress. I am going to go on a huge declutter binge and start getting rid of things that don't have happy feelings attached to them. No more half finished projects making me feel guilty, no more unwanted gifts hanging out because of some stupid sense of obligation or guitl over gettiing rid of it. This year is going to be about finding my joy.


----------



## MA pigletfan

mousehouselover said:


> I have made one resolution this year. I am going to be happy. I will not waste my time, emotions, energy or surround myself with stress, unhappiness or junk that causes unhappiness or stress. I am going to go on a huge declutter binge and start getting rid of things that don't have happy feelings attached to them. No more half finished projects making me feel guilty, no more unwanted gifts hanging out because of some stupid sense of obligation or guitl over gettiing rid of it. This year is going to be about finding my joy.



AMEN sister!!! I could not have said it better myself!  

Happy belated new years all!!!! I was desperately trying to post a new years message last night by way of my new blackberry storm..alas, i have not quite gotten the hang of the touch screen part and i got too frustrated after i logged off about 4 times..so HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!

I officially signed up for Weight Watchers online today...i forgot how great that site is..so user friendly..and it has mobile too so i can use it on my blackberry..no excuses not to track my points/activities!
Speaking of even though i stayed on points today i did not get the exercise i hoped too..i was a wee bit exhausted still from last night..but i have great plans to get up early tommorow and at least do one mile for Walk away the pounds..its a start..a restart rather.
OH i weighed already and i can say since the last time i posted here..i am up 8 lbs..YUCKKKKKKKK! But hey, at least i know where i am restarting from!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Morning peeps!  I woke up at 4:30 am! (real time, not DISboards time) I'm really tired but can not get back to sleep.  I weighed in for a starting point.  Miraculously I'm actually down in weight a bit since before the holidays .  DIdn't expect that.  Not sure how much down ...about a pound or two...I didn't pay too much attention over the holidays because the scale was scary then.  Anyway I'll use today's weight as my start point for the Valentine's challenge.  Aaron could you plaesae put me down for 6 pounds? Thanks.  Good luck all!


----------



## UtahMama

STUPID, LYING, SCALE!

Whatever!

Okayyyyy...
since 12/5 I'm up 5!!!!!!

Breathe!


It WILL be better next Friday. Much better! (knock on wood).


Now I'm off to "measure" my carcass. THAT should be sobering.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

I would chuck the scales out of an upstairs window if they spoke to me like that!!! 

I will weigh and measure myself Sunday but know I will be at least +10 since I last weighed. Very scared!!!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Okay. Ive weighed myself. Its not pretty.
I won't be posting my weight - I wont put you through that  , but I will tell you that from August 22nd (my wedding day - when I was at my target weight) I have gained 15lbs Its out there now, you all know my shame!  

Soooooo, healthy new year, healthy new Kelly.
Exercise, water, healthy eating, more exercise.

Whos with me peeps.


Now im off to throw my scale and myself out of a window!


----------



## LMO429

OMG! Since the weddding I am up 15pounds!!!!  I am hoping 5 of that is water weight from all the garabage I ate yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ok NO MORE LOOKING BACK here is to looking FORWARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am going to rock the valentine's day challenge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

WHY is it so easy to gain, and so hard to lose ?


----------



## LMO429

UtahMama said:


> WHY is it so easy to gain, and so hard to lose ?



I think the technical reason is because our bodies were built to hold onto fat to survive (ya know godforbid I was hunting and got lost in the woods about a billion years ago, not because I decided to sit on the couch & put everything in my mouth and go between reading twilight and watching reality tv marathons)


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

I faced reality this morning and I finally stepped on a scale for the first time since mid-November.  And it was about as bad as I thought it would be.  I was 164.8 this morning, or 8.4 pounds above my lowest weight.  I haven't weighed this much since June, which is really depressing considering I gained in six weeks what it took me almost six months to lose.  But it is what it is.  I can't go back and undo my bad decisions; all I can do now is make better ones going forward.  So now my Valentine's Day goal is to get back below 160; I'll set the target at 5 pounds just to make it easy to keep track of.  Hopefully the past six weeks have sufficiently shocked my metabolism so the first few pounds come off quickly.  (A boy can dream, right?)

To quote Sir Winston Churchill- "Success is the ability to go from one failure to another with no loss of enthusiasm."

That's what I'll be working on the next month and a half - regaining my enthusiasm.


----------



## UGABelle

HAPPY NEW YEAR PEEPS!

Well...I am up .6 from Monday - time to look forward, right?

Please put me down for 5 lbs for the Valentine's Day challenge; I am committed to really trying to get it off and keep it off this time!

I love the idea of sharing healthy foods/recipes we like and also what to avoid... I know I am always looking for new things to try!

I've been buying the pre-cut bags of apple slices - so easy to snack on and much better than a bag of chips.

Keep the ideas coming!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Here's the roll call for the St Valentine's Day (weight) Massacre.  Let me know if you want in (or if I just missed you).


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

I'm *up 3.5 lbs.* since my last weigh in.   Classes start back 1 week from Monday & so I'm going to try my best to stick to a healthy food/exercise plan.  I can do it.....I will do it.... I want to look good walking across the stage at graduation.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I'm -1 since last weigh in.


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> I think the technical reason is because our bodies were built to hold onto fat to survive (ya know godforbid I was hunting and got lost in the woods about a billion years ago, not because I decided to sit on the couch & put everything in my mouth and go between reading twilight and watching reality tv marathons)


OMG lauren reality show marathons is what i was living for the past few weeks!! i worked most of the holiday season, but had a few short days here and there..and i would turn on Bravo and graze instead of hitting up one of my dvd workouts...sigh....it really sucks you in!!


----------



## mousehouselover

I'm up 10 lbs for the month............ ARGH............ It took so little time to gain it back too....... 

Aaron, I forgot to post a goal. V-day is 6 wks from now so put me down for 7 lbs. I think I can manage that. I do have a week of DDP as the last week but I won't be anywhere near a scale so I can't post a weight on the last day.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

LMO429 said:


> OMG! Since the weddding I am up 15pounds!!!!



Snap!! Maybe its a post-wedding stress thing we've got going on! 

AARON - Will you put me down for 5lbs for the Valentines Massacre please!


----------



## LMO429

DisneyGalUK said:


> Snap!! Maybe its a post-wedding stress thing we've got going on!
> 
> AARON - Will you put me down for 5lbs for the Valentines Massacre please!



It's def not stress lol...It's just because I stopped consistently working out and began stuffing everything in my face....anyway  Im off to a good start  did Turbo Jam Punch Kick n Jam....Just taking it day by by


----------



## DisneyGalUK

LMO429 said:


> It's def not stress lol...It's just because I stopped consistently working out and began stuffing everything in my face....anyway  Im off to a good start  did Turbo Jam Punch Kick n Jam....Just taking it day by by



 I started eating after the ceremony and just forgot to stop!

My exercise plan started today, and....Im joining a Gym!  
Ive never been a gym member before, and DH mentioned today that he wants us to join one at the end of the month (when they have the best membership deals  ). We've not been able to join one together before, because of working different shifts and I dont want to go to the gym alone, but now his shifts have changed to practically the same as mine so we can go straight from work!


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Happy New Year All!  

My dad made it home just before the new year, and went home with oxygen (something he was hoping not to have to do).  Going through this health crisis with him has opened my eyes to some of the habits he and I share. 

My goal this year, the one thing I want to change (and hopefully the other stuff will come easier) is to eat better overall ("eat clean" as Utah Mama says).  I'm horrible at eating my fruits and veggies, and I constantly go for what's quickest and easiest rather than what's best for me, even though it's within my reach.  I realized that is how my dad has gotten where he is over the years with his diabetes, and I refuse to let myself go down that road.  So that's my one thing to start off with, and then I plan to go on from there and change my bad habits for good, one at a time.

Weigh in this morning wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be after not weighing in for 3 weeks... I'm back where I started when I asked to join you all, which puts me +2.  



WI_DisneyFan said:


> Here's the roll call for the St Valentine's Day (weight) Massacre.  Let me know if you want in (or if I just missed you).



I would like to join the challenge... please put me down for 5 lbs.
I'm determined and ready!


----------



## Pakey

I'm up there with Lauren and Kelly in the over 10 gain (Noni, you barely squeaked in at 10 even).  And sorry, guys, I've been married over 25 years so it's not post wedding.  I was up 15 but have lost 2 so now I'm up 13.  

That's it.  I'm done.  I'm tired of going to bed every night and the last thought before I go to sleep is how bad I hate myself for putting this back on.  It's time to get off the sofa.

Aaron, I'm sorry about the weight gain but glad that it was at least under 10 lbs.  I know for myself, hitting the over 10 gain is what really cooked it for me.  Under 10, I can talk myself into thinking it won't be so bad but over 10, now it's monumental again.  

BoPeep, my mom went on oxygen about 3 months ago.  It's a real eye opener to see my future laid out in 3-d like that for me.  My mom is only 18 years older than I am so it's not even a distant future I'm looking at; it's only a decade away.  I'm hoping a little fear will work great as a motivational tool.  

Okay peeps, lets massacre this challenge.


----------



## Sparkie

I'm *UP 4 * from my last weigh in.  (that puts me at a starting over spot of 181)

I looked at the calender.... and at one pound per week it would be possible to be down 20 pounds by Memorial Day.  I would be happy with just half of that though.  I gotta start somewhere.  So that is why I set my Valentine's day goal low.

Also to achieve a 1 pound per week weight loss, my coworkers told me that all you have to do is decrease your caloric intake by 500 calories and exercise 3 times per week.... ok- that seems doable.  I could cut a bunch of calories just staying out of the fast food drive through and the starbucks drive through.  

So here's to starting over.


BoPeep: glad your dad is home.
SnowWhite:  YOU ROCK!!!! That should just put you 3 pounds from your goal!!! So proud of you!

Oh, I'm trying to be COOL and signed up on Facebook last night at work - now I just gotta disable my internet security and reload it because I have facebook/myspace blocked on my home computer and cant remember the password I set on the firewall..... Anybody know any other way to reset your password when you cant remember the first one?


----------



## mousehouselover

I'm taking it one step and one day at a time. I've walked 3 miles for two days in a row. I ate well but didn't overdo it. I didn't eat enough fruits or veggies though. We haven't been grocery shopping in a while so I don't have all the good for me foods I usually keep in the house. We're going in the morning and I still need to make my list. I have to look up the new core foods for the WW momentum plan. 

Sorry if I'm rambling a bit, it's been a long and busy day.

Faith~ I consider 5 lbs to be a lot, since it takes me almost a month to lose that much. Unfortunately my extra lbs get lonely so they each bring a few friends and it's 7-10lb gain before I know it.


----------



## LMO429

Yesterday was a success! Finally a day without commitments or holiday cookies in my face and surprise surprise I ate well yesterday and worked out too.

Only thing was I was starving at like 12:30 a.m. my stomach felt like it was eating itself..I had to get up and I ate 2 reduced fat triscuits and it made that terrible feeling go away.

My overall goal this year is to be healthy and to eat every 2.5 to 3 hours no matter what I heard it truly boosts your metabolism

I'm off to do the biggest loser yoga dvd workout!


----------



## the Fidge

Alrighty then...renewed, recharged and recommited!  Ok SO I gained 5 lbs over 2 weeks but Yippeee down -4 of the 5!Aaron my goal for Valentines Day is a whopping loss of 15!  

SO glad to see everyone digging their heels in headed to success.  My goal for June 17th hopeful departure date is 160 so that would be a simple 65 lbs.  SHould be easy right?? LOL!  Goal for 2010 is 125 total loss of 100 lbs. Quit smoking and see some great numbers in my blood count.  

I am very excited to this commitment I made to myself.  SOunds silly but I believe if I ever do this 2009 is the year to do it!  Lots of good changes I am making in my life.  

I cannot wait to get out of the big girls dpeartment that consist of big cats on the front of shirts ......when was it in my weight gain that I lost all sense of fashion and would think a big kitty would be a fashion statement.  WHat are these clowns thinking of???  Well its a great motivator!

I need to prepare for those green goblins they are setting their sights on sabotage me agin soon aren't they??  COLON BLOW HERE I COME!

I am in search of a night job to help dig me out of the hole I created, yup tought 10 days Florida for THanksgiving was a sensible idea??  Ahh no it wasn't!  The upside is I will be out of the house and maybe too tired to eat when I get home!  Late night is my food prowling hours yuck!

*UM ok how do I find your pics on facebook?  You can PM if you wish!*


----------



## MA pigletfan

hey everyone 
I finally got my act together and worked out today..only the 1 mile booster walk but still..it was something..and since i started WW Thursday i have def. been feeling more hungry so i didn't want to push it and then feel like i had to eat the world later!!
Today i am seeing a good friend of mine and going shopping, trader joes is def. a stop on the list since they always have such fun good foods there that are quite WW acceptable!
Tonight we are going to eat but i have already done the math and know what i will be getting there..i think i MIGHT be over my daily by a smidge..but i have all 35 of those crazy extra points to dip into a bit so i am not worried 
have  a great day!!!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Hi everyone.

Day one of the diet is hard . ..  I am so hungry! I stretched my tummy bad this time!

Just did my first exercise for a few weeks, a dance DVD. Its one that usually I wouldn't consider hard but today - whew! My legs are dying! Think I will leave it a few days before going back to Turbo Jam!

Weighing myself in the morning, first tiime for a month. Wish me luck . . . got a feeling I will be the biggest gainer!


----------



## DisneyLaura

mousehouselover said:


> Chicken noodle soap??!!?!?!?! Soup good, soap not so much........



Oops that was a yucky typo



UtahMama said:


> WHY is it so easy to gain, and so hard to lose ?



It drives me insane sometimes



LMO429 said:


> I think the technical reason is because our bodies were built to hold onto fat to survive (ya know godforbid I was hunting and got lost in the woods about a billion years ago, not because I decided to sit on the couch & put everything in my mouth and go between reading twilight and watching reality tv marathons)



How so true this is



DisneyGalUK said:


> I started eating after the ceremony and just forgot to stop!



 In that case I have been eating for 12 years



Pakey said:


> Okay peeps, lets massacre this challenge.



Wait where's my sword, oh here it is, I'm in



Sparkie said:


> Oh, I'm trying to be COOL and signed up on Facebook last night at work - now I just gotta disable my internet security and reload it because I have facebook/myspace blocked on my home computer and cant remember the password I set on the firewall..... Anybody know any other way to reset your password when you cant remember the first one?



I don't know how to reset your password (I just joined too) but pm me and we can be friends on there too


----------



## DisneyObsession

OK..looks like most of us have had a gain over the holiday season...in the past 2 weeks, I have gained 4.5lbs. I am frustrated, but getting back on track. Stinks that it takes so long to lose it and so fast to gain it back!!!  

So on that note, Aaron please put me down for 8lbs for Valentines Day.  What better gift than weight loss for Valentines Day.  

Exercise this week will be Turbo Jam and Barry's Bootcamp. My treadmill is having an issue and won't be repaired until next Saturday.....and walking outside is out of the question since it is about 10 degrees! So, starting tomorrow, I will exercise 5xs this week! 

Let's Do It!!!!


----------



## HockeyKat

Okay, time for my reintroduction as well.  I'm Kat, and I have been a terrible, terrible, peep for the past, oh I don't know, 4-6 mos??  

I didn't weigh on Friday because I do think that I would have followed the scale out the window.

Today, I cleaned out the fridge, freezer, and pantry, threw a bunch of stuff out, and went grocery shopping for good-for-me foods.




mousehouselover said:


> I have made one resolution this year. I am going to be happy. I will not waste my time, emotions, energy or surround myself with stress, unhappiness or junk that causes unhappiness or stress. I am going to go on a huge declutter binge and start getting rid of things that don't have happy feelings attached to them. No more half finished projects making me feel guilty, no more unwanted gifts hanging out because of some stupid sense of obligation or guitl over gettiing rid of it. This year is going to be about finding my joy.



I like this resolution!!  Can I join??  



UtahMama said:


> Yummy diet food alert!
> 
> I FINALLY got to taste the newish Jell-o brand Sugar Free 60 calorie pudding pack in "Banana Fudge Supreme" as featured on last season's Biggest Loser. It is a bit of heaven when you want a little sumpin' to wean off the Christmas splurge. Now, I like THIS flavor, but none of the other in this category (such as the plain chocolate, or the mint/chocolate or the dark chocolate/tuxedo flavors...YUCKY). I did add a squirt of the spray on Cool Whip and ate my treat slowly, resisting the urge to spray the Cool Whip directly into my mouth
> 
> Sooooo, I'm thinking as y'all try new diet foods or find old stand-bys that you enjoy, post them and share your opinions. On that same note, if there's something gross to avoid, share!!!
> 
> In the gross category is fat free cheese and fat free mayo. I'd rather do without and not feel insulted and ripped off.



I am with you on the fat free cheese and mayo.  Ick.   Although, I have gotten used to fat free sour cream?   

I am enamored of the sugar free jello cinnamon rice pudding.  Yummm.  



DisneyLaura said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO MY PEEPS
> 
> What is everyone doing?  Every year we go to my uncle's and he has lobster.  Everyone else is in charge of appetizer's.  I'm bringing the spinach dip, bread and Knorr's vegetable soup mix, my favorite.  We actually first go to a church hall (he is the landscaper at) and then back to his house to watch Dick Clark's rockin eve party.  Then my aunt has Lentil soup for the new year and then we all go home and go to bed.
> 
> Tell me your plans!



Mr Kat and I scored free tickets to an NHL game, so we did that and then stayed for their after party.  They had a big puck drop at midnight and then fireworks.  It was actually a lot of fun, esp since our team won!!


----------



## UtahMama

You Guys! I have something _meaningful _to contribute!!!!  

A BOOK!!!

I purchased it at Costco, but it's a "best seller," so maybe it's everywhere, like the library?
*
Title:* "Such a Pretty Fat...One Narcissist's Quest to Discover if Her Life Makes Her A** Look Big ...or...Why Pie is Not The Answer"

*Author:* Jen Lancaster (author of "Bitter Is The New Black")
*
Opening Page:* "Nothing tastes as good as being thin feels".--A Weight Watchers Axiom

"Weight Watchers can kiss the fattest part of my a**". --A Jen Lancaster Axiom 
​
*Some Quotes:*
"I'm not lazy. I'm simply judicious about excess movement."

"This is terrific! What fun! Maybe tomorrow I can go to the prom with my brother. The day after, perhaps I can wear white pants and unexpectedly get my period."

 "... I mean anorexics look in the mirror, and even if they're eighty pounds, they still see a fat girl. I'm a hundred pounds heavier than I was in high school, my veins are full of creme fraiche, and yet I look in the mirror, take in the hair and makeup, and think, Damn, baby, you fiiine."



I just got it today and am halfway finished, it's THAT good! It's Gooooood!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Well finally weighed myself!!!!!!!!!

Oh dear!!!!!!!!!!!

Since start of December I am *+5.5.*  Since October (when I was only 2lb away from my goal, until I discovered baking!) I am +10.5. 

That's BAD!!!

So, 12.5 to go until goal weight. OR 14.5 to my wedding weight, which I would be sooooo pleased to be back to!! I want to lose at least 5 by Valentines day, and all of it by the end of March.  We go on vacation again in May and I need to have maintained a low weight for at least a month before we go away, to know in my head that I can do it again once I get back!!! In my head that makes sense!

I am surprisingly calm about the scales! Just made weight watchers french onion soup for lunch, and now making a batch of chicken noodle soup to take to work this week for lunch. I am SO READY!! 

Did 50 mins aerobics this morning. It is so hard getting back to exercise.

Have a good Sunday everyone!


----------



## pixie dust 112

UtahMama said:


> You Guys! I have something _meaningful _to contribute!!!!
> 
> A BOOK!!!
> 
> I purchased it at Costco, but it's a "best seller," so maybe it's everywhere, like the library?
> *
> Title:* "Such a Pretty Fat...One Narcissist's Quest to Discover if Her Life Makes Her A** Look Big ...or...Why Pie is Not The Answer"
> 
> *Author:* Jen Lancaster (author of "Bitter Is The New Black")
> *
> Opening Page:* "Nothing tastes as good as being thin feels".--A Weight Watchers Axiom
> 
> "Weight Watchers can kiss the fattest part of my a**". --A Jen Lancaster Axiom
> ​
> *Some Quotes:*
> "I'm not lazy. I'm simply judicious about excess movement."
> 
> "This is terrific! What fun! Maybe tomorrow I can go to the prom with my brother. The day after, perhaps I can wear white pants and unexpectedly get my period."
> 
> "... I mean anorexics look in the mirror, and even if they're eighty pounds, they still see a fat girl. I'm a hundred pounds heavier than I was in high school, my veins are full of creme fraiche, and yet I look in the mirror, take in the hair and makeup, and think, Damn, baby, you fiiine."
> 
> 
> 
> I just got it today and am halfway finished, it's THAT good! It's Gooooood!



UM I've read all JenLancaster's books.  SHe has 3 out and is working on her 4th.  She is just sooo funny.  Here is her website  http://www.jennsylvania.com/

When looking for her books, they are memoirs ....sometimes I fid them in the novels sections of the book store and sometimes they are in the biography section.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

UtahMama said:


> You Guys! I have something _meaningful _to contribute!!!!
> 
> A BOOK!!!
> 
> I purchased it at Costco, but it's a "best seller," so maybe it's everywhere, like the library?
> *
> Title:* "Such a Pretty Fat...One Narcissist's Quest to Discover if Her Life Makes Her A** Look Big ...or...Why Pie is Not The Answer"
> 
> *Author:* Jen Lancaster (author of "Bitter Is The New Black")
> *
> !*


*

Sounds great!!! I'm going to look for it!*


----------



## LMO429

Utah Mama! I am going to look into those books today..I watched the you tube clip you posted on facebook it was 2 funny!

I woke up this morning and I'm so excited that in 4 mths and 1 week from now I will be on a Disney Cruise!!!! It's the motivation I need to get back in some serious shape.  My husband and I stayed in this entire weekend and ate well I swear I feel like a new person without sugar in my veins


----------



## mousehouselover

HockeyKat said:


> Okay, time for my reintroduction as well.  I'm Kat, and I have been a terrible, terrible, peep for the past, oh I don't know, 4-6 mos??  I didn't weigh on Friday because I do think that I would have followed the scale out the window.Today, I cleaned out the fridge, freezer, and pantry, threw a bunch of stuff out, and went grocery shopping for good-for-me foods.
> 
> I like this resolution!!  Can I join??



I went grocery shopping and restocked my supply of WW and WW friendly foods. I have *NO* reason to stray from healthy eating. I designed a food/activity log to print out and carry with me. I also printed an extra copy of the points sider so I can take it to the grocery store. I have to work on a menu and make a few salads for easy grab and go.

You most certianly can join me on my journey. I let all this stuff rob me of time and energy and it prevents me from fully enjoying my life. *Not any more!!!* I have decided to love myself enough to get rid of the things that are making me unhappy. 

I need to go, I only did 2 of the 3 miles I needed to do yesterday so I have to make up the extra mile.


----------



## lovealldisney

So I was thinking of doing Nutri System. Just because my life is so hectic with school and work. I just have a hard time eating the right things, by the time I get home with carpooling and afterschool things I tend to just grab the first snack at home ( which is something fattening! ) I do much better in Summer when stress is a lot less. 

Has anyone done Nutri System? and has it worked for you?


----------



## HockeyKat

Thanks Noni!  We can DO this!!

Loveall, I have a friend that does Jenny Craig and has done quite well on it (I think she is down 40 lbs now).  I don't think it costs much more (if any) than NutriSystem and you get more of a counselor-based, WW approach.  

I had another friend that tried NS and failed.  I don't know much about NS or if they have any support network that comes with it?

However, I think that it all depends on your willpower, so it probably depends on you specifically and which approach works for you.


----------



## Pakey

Kat, I'm so glad to see you back.  I do much better with you here.


----------



## the Fidge

*UM*- looked up Utah Mama underr face book no luck??


----------



## MA pigletfan

hey everyone 
glad to see Kat and a bunch of other peeps that were MIA for awhile!!!!  
NOthing to exciting to report today..i am trying a yummy sounding WW recipe for 3 pt corn bread tonight to have with pulled pork ( like 2 pts!)...hopefully it wil be good and not taste like dusty corn kernels!!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

MA pigletfan said:


> hey everyone
> glad to see Kat and a bunch of other peeps that were MIA for awhile!!!!
> NOthing to exciting to report today..i am trying a yummy sounding WW recipe for 3 pt corn bread tonight to have with pulled pork ( like 2 pts!)...hopefully it wil be good and not taste like dusty corn kernels!!


I love me some corn bread!  If the recipe is good, would you mind posting it?  Pretty please?  With zero-calorie artificial sweetener on top?

I've had a really good 3.5 days since Friday's weigh-in.  Healthy eating, exercising, the whole 9 yards.  I did my usual Monday morning weigh-in to see if I did any additional damage over the weekend, and despite sneaking a little popcorn at the movies on Saturday, I'm already down almost a pound.  So if I can keep this up, I should have a really good week.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

WI_DisneyFan said:


> I love me some corn bread!  If the recipe is good, would you mind posting it?  Pretty please?  With zero-calorie artificial sweetener on top?
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!



I would LOVE the recipe as well!!!

I am very disappointed . . . been a little saint now for three days, but still have a jelly belly and a jingling butt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm a girl who likes instant results!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

UGH!

I am in the WORST (and I do mean worst) mood!

For NO good reason too!
It's snowing like _crazy_ right now so ALL the daycare kids are late being picked up...one is STILL here at nearly 7PM (the time stamp of this post is wrong).

I want to go work out in peace with my iPod headphones stuffed into my ears with the volume _extra_ loud. Maybe that _crappy_ new AC/DC I got from Jordan will be just the thing? It's a truly sucky album and it's good and loud...if that makes any sense to anyone but me (crappy mood = crappy music to prolong the pissiness) The poor weight machines will be begging for mercy.  

I made homemade wheat pizza for dinner and inhaled it in a rage-y manner. Had I actually tasted it, I would have enjoyed my efforts, I'm sure. 

Geez, I'm pissy for NO good reason either.  Other than DH was on the computer when I wanted to be, which really isn't a good reason at all.  _And_ the baby I tend wanted to be held when I was rolling out dough so she was crying with boogers and chapped cheeks. 

Have I mentioned I really JUST want to go work out? In peace? 
Then actually SLEEP tonight? 

Rant over, I feel better.


----------



## UtahMama

MA pigletfan said:


> hey everyone
> glad to see Kat and a bunch of other peeps that were MIA for awhile!!!!
> NOthing to exciting to report today..i am trying a yummy sounding WW recipe for 3 pt corn bread tonight to have with pulled pork ( like 2 pts!)...hopefully it wil be good and not taste like dusty corn kernels!!



Me Three!


I'd love a diety corn bread recipe too, Gina!


----------



## mousehouselover

I had a good day today. I stayed OP; had all my fruits, veggies, proteins and water. I was short one dairy today. I got in 50 mins (2.65 mi) on the TM and did 40 mins on the Wii Fit today. I even journaled everything in my new log. 

Kat~ Glad to see you back over here. I hope you can find peace and happiness this year too. Life is too short and too precious to waste it on feeling bad or the things that make us feel bad. 

Gina~ Please let us know about the corn bread. We  our beans and corn bread but the commercial corn bread is so high in points. 

UMa~ I hope the snit fit passed. I hate it when I get cranky and I can't pinpoint why. I don't want to take my poor mood out on my family but gosh darn it, I want to be left alone for a bit to sort myself out.


----------



## dwheatl

I'm back from Disneyland! We had a blast, even though there must have been a million people there. since I wasn't here to weigh-in Friday, I'll post now. Up 1.8.  It could have been a lot worse. We had a fridge in the room, so we had milk for my instant oatmeal ( I found a high protein oatmeal in the store in L.A, so that helped), we kept a lot of fruit in the room, and DH was super-virtuous, so that helped me to reign in the eating. 
Faith, I thought of you when we zipped past the 99 interchange. Did you see me wave?

UM, we have a conference this summer in Park City. Should we swing by and see you?

Who said they got used to fat-free sour cream? I used it in a Christmas recipe. 2 packs of sugar-free jello, one can of fruit cocktail (dump the heavy syrup down the drain), and a pint of fat free sour cream. It was REALLY good. 


lovealldisney said:


> So I was thinking of doing Nutri System. Just because my life is so hectic with school and work. I just have a hard time eating the right things, by the time I get home with carpooling and afterschool things I tend to just grab the first snack at home ( which is something fattening! ) I do much better in Summer when stress is a lot less.
> 
> Has anyone done Nutri System? and has it worked for you?



DH and I are doing Nutrisystem. 
Good points - No stress, very little cooking.
It reminds you what a reasonable serving size is. You have to eat a bunch of fruit and vegetables. It's high protein, so you don't feel physically hungry very often. You have access to phone or online counseling. there is an online community with tools to track your success. Stuff does not have to be frozen or refrigerated, so it's easy to carry.

Bad points- almost everything tastes kind of the same. Your pee smells funny, and sometimes it's green (TMI?) With the 3 weeks free when you order 3 months program, you choose what you like for 4 weeks, and then they send you a free week over which you have no say. For instance, DH doesn't eat red meat, but they send meals with beef or pork in them, even though he made a note not to do that. You can send that food back, but it's a pain.

Overall, I'd say it's a good short term plan. Learn from it, then use what you learn to be successful on your own. that is our plan.

AARON- Glad you are back. Put me down for 5 lbs for Valentine's Day, starting today. Thanks.


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps!  Have to tell you all something....


I LOVE CHALEAN EXTREME!!!!!!!!!!!!!  The workouts are truly amazing and in less than a week I actually see results....Chalean (the instructor) is awesome, she tells you about proper form and is truly motivating.  It's a different concept than just jumping up and down in place and swinging weights around..You lift heavier weights and work slow and she makes you push yourself....Seriously I feel my muscles in my body literally after each workout....Yes it's a bit pricey but i think it's an investment well spent


----------



## UGABelle

Hi Peeps - I've got a story for you...

So yesterday I decided to sign up for the 2009 Planning DVD, because I thought it might help my chances of getting a pin code. Even though we don't have plans for a Disney vacation in '09, I thought if it was cheap enough I could convince the hubby.

When I got home from work yesterday, I picked up the mail and sticking out of the pile was the corner of the envelope reading "Disney Desinations LLC" Well I know what that means and went tearing into the house to open it up and see what we've got...

And as soon as I pull out the envelope, my heart sinks...It's addressed to someone else!  At my address! And I have no clue who this person is (it's not who we bought the house from)!

I played dumb and called Disney even though I know PIN codes aren't transferable, and sure enough I'm out of luck 

So, someone I don't know in South Carolina has a 40% off PIN code sitting in my kitchen!  

Has this ever happened to any of you? It sure peaked my hopes of going to Disney this year! Guess we'll just have to see if I get one of my own...


----------



## UtahMama

mousehouselover said:


> I had a good day today. I stayed OP; had all my fruits, veggies, proteins and water. I was short one dairy today. I got in 50 mins (2.65 mi) on the TM and did 40 mins on the Wii Fit today. I even journaled everything in my new log.
> 
> UMa~ I hope the snit fit passed. I hate it when I get cranky and I can't pinpoint why. I don't want to take my poor mood out on my family but gosh darn it, I want to be left alone for a bit to sort myself out.


That's just it. When I'm in a snit, I need space and it'll be over soon enough. BUT my family suddenly feels needy and basically throws gasoline on the fire. Grrr.

Hey! What a great day you had, studmuffin!
Keep that up, and you'll be "there" in no time!



dwheatl said:


> I
> 
> UM, we have a conference this summer in Park City. Should we swing by and see you?


Ohhhh, you BETTER! I'd love a DISpeepMeet!  



LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps!  Have to tell you all something....
> 
> 
> I LOVE CHALEAN EXTREME!!!!!!!!!!!!!  The workouts are truly amazing and in less than a week I actually see results....Chalean (the instructor) is awesome, she tells you about proper form and is truly motivating.  It's a different concept than just jumping up and down in place and swinging weights around..You lift heavier weights and work slow and she makes you push yourself....Seriously I feel my muscles in my body literally after each workout....Yes it's a bit pricey but i think it's an investment well spent


I want that! I reeeeeally do! Once I start school (Jan. 20, 6-10 PM, after daycare kids go home at night ) I will only have Fri-Sun to visit the gym so doing a GOOD program on DVD would be just the ticket during the day to keep me going!

Every time I work out, I think over and over, "Muscle burns fat, muscle burns fat..." 

Glad to hear that you like it! 





UGABelle said:


> Hi Peeps - I've got a story for you...
> 
> So yesterday I decided to sign up for the 2009 Planning DVD, because I thought it might help my chances of getting a pin code. Even though we don't have plans for a Disney vacation in '09, I thought if it was cheap enough I could convince the hubby.
> 
> When I got home from work yesterday, I picked up the mail and sticking out of the pile was the corner of the envelope reading "Disney Desinations LLC" Well I know what that means and went tearing into the house to open it up and see what we've got...
> 
> And as soon as I pull out the envelope, my heart sinks...It's addressed to someone else!  At my address! And I have no clue who this person is (it's not who we bought the house from)!
> 
> I played dumb and called Disney even though I know PIN codes aren't transferable, and sure enough I'm out of luck
> 
> So, someone I don't know in South Carolina has a 40% off PIN code sitting in my kitchen!
> 
> Has this ever happened to any of you? It sure peaked my hopes of going to Disney this year! Guess we'll just have to see if I get one of my own...


NOooo way! UGH!


----------



## MA pigletfan

HERE IS THE CORN BREAD RECIPE..sooooo good..albeit i like my cb a  bit sweeter than this one was, but i suppose you could add some honey or sweetner to it if you like..but it was MOIST and the servings were huge, i thought..for only 3 pts..it was a HIT!

1 cup(s) uncooked cornmeal, yellow
	1 cup(s) all-purpose flour
	2 tsp baking powder
	3/4 tsp table salt
	1/2 tsp baking soda
	14 3/4 oz cream-style corn, canned
	1/2 cup(s) buttermilk
	2 large egg white(s)
	2 tsp corn oil
    * Preheat oven to 400ºF. Coat an 8-inch square cake pan with cooking spray.

    * Combine cornmeal, flour, baking powder, salt and baking soda in a large bowl. Mix well with a fork, then make a well in the center; set aside.

    * Combine creamed corn, buttermilk, egg whites and oil in a medium bowl; mix until blended. Fold mixture into dry ingredients; mix until blended. Pour batter into prepared pan and smooth the top.

    * Bake until a wooden pick inserted near the center comes out clean, about 20 minutes. Allow to cool in pan on a wire rack for 10 minutes. Remove from pan; cool completely before cutting into 8 squares. 
ENJOY!!!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hey Peeps,

Just checking in...Im still here, not doing great. Ive got the Lurg - feel horrific and poorly. 
Not made good choices with my eating today - Ive eaten anything I could keep down  

Up until an hour ago I had no heating in my house - this has been for 2 days, and its been below zero here...not good. Its now fixed, but I have a hole in my wall where they had to get to 'the pump' (whatever that may be) to fix the radiators. It never rains but it pours  

I'll get there soon, I really will - sorry for moaning peeps!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

DisneyGalUK said:


> Hey Peeps,
> 
> Just checking in...Im still here, not doing great. Ive got the Lurg - feel horrific and poorly.
> Not made good choices with my eating today - Ive eaten anything I could keep down
> 
> Up until an hour ago I had no heating in my house - this has been for 2 days, and its been below zero here...not good. Its now fixed, but I have a hole in my wall where they had to get to 'the pump' (whatever that may be) to fix the radiators. It never rains but it pours
> 
> I'll get there soon, I really will - sorry for moaning peeps!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps!  Have to tell you all something....
> 
> 
> I LOVE CHALEAN EXTREME!!!!!!!!!!!!!  The workouts are truly amazing and in less than a week I actually see results....Chalean (the instructor) is awesome, she tells you about proper form and is truly motivating.  It's a different concept than just jumping up and down in place and swinging weights around..You lift heavier weights and work slow and she makes you push yourself....Seriously I feel my muscles in my body literally after each workout....Yes it's a bit pricey but i think it's an investment well spent



Woo Hoo! My order confirmation came today (took a week!!). Hope the post is quick, I'm dying to try it!!

Now going to do a Turbo Jam to take my mind off the fact that my stomach is eating itself again!


----------



## Wonders10

Hey Peeps,

Another long absence since my last post.  Hope all of you are doing well!  Anything juicy and exciting happen?  

I've gained some weight over the holidays - shocker, but I'm back on track and really gearing up for some serious weight loss for my trip to Ireland in June.  I don't want to be the fatty on the tour.  

Work is still going well.  Hoping I'll be at the same school next year too.  I'm also house-hunting!  Very exciting.  I have found my dream neighborhood...very similar to Disney's Celebration.  And the prices are amazing.  Many are short sales which my realtor has put a bad taste in my mouth about...anyone know anything about short sales?

Winston (my new goldendoodle puppy) has been home with me since December 20th.  He's growing so fast.  I need to take more pictures of him - he changes daily.  I tried to post some pics but I can't get into my photobucket account.  

January on the whole though really depresses me.  I think it is the let-down from all the fun holiday stuff and back to reality that bothers me.  I always get in a funk for no real reason this time of year.  On a brighter note, I'm heading to Orlando for a conference at the end of the month.  To save money (and to get a disney fix) I'm staying at All Star Movies.  The conference is at the Caribe Royale, but I'm going to try to hit a park or two one afternoon.  They wanted $160/night with a conference rate and I'm getting ASMo for $49/night!  Score!  Makes me feel less guilty for spending some money on a park ticket.  I'm looking forward to being at Disney when it is less crowded and cooler.  Even if only for a few hours.  

Hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## MA pigletfan

Wonders10 said:


> Hey Peeps,
> 
> Another long absence since my last post.  Hope all of you are doing well!  Anything juicy and exciting happen?
> 
> I've gained some weight over the holidays - shocker, but I'm back on track and really gearing up for some serious weight loss for my trip to Ireland in June.  I don't want to be the fatty on the tour.
> 
> Work is still going well.  Hoping I'll be at the same school next year too.  I'm also house-hunting!  Very exciting.  I have found my dream neighborhood...very similar to Disney's Celebration.  And the prices are amazing.  Many are short sales which my realtor has put a bad taste in my mouth about...anyone know anything about short sales?
> 
> Winston (my new goldendoodle puppy) has been home with me since December 20th.  He's growing so fast.  I need to take more pictures of him - he changes daily.  I tried to post some pics but I can't get into my photobucket account.
> 
> January on the whole though really depresses me.  I think it is the let-down from all the fun holiday stuff and back to reality that bothers me.  I always get in a funk for no real reason this time of year.  On a brighter note, I'm heading to Orlando for a conference at the end of the month.  To save money (and to get a disney fix) I'm staying at All Star Movies.  The conference is at the Caribe Royale, but I'm going to try to hit a park or two one afternoon.  They wanted $160/night with a conference rate and I'm getting ASMo for $49/night!  Score!  Makes me feel less guilty for spending some money on a park ticket.  I'm looking forward to being at Disney when it is less crowded and cooler.  Even if only for a few hours.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week!



Wonderful to see you Shannon!!
A short sale is actually NOT a bad thing for a buyer, but it is a sad situation for the seller. A short sale is done to avoid foreclosure...the sellers essentially sell their home and all the proceeds go to the bank...usually it results in a quick closing and a good deal for potential buyers...hope that helps! I am curious about what your realtor had to say about them...chances are the comissions are less and that is why they are steering you away from them..but who knows!


----------



## Wonders10

MA pigletfan said:


> Wonderful to see you Shannon!!
> A short sale is actually NOT a bad thing for a buyer, but it is a sad situation for the seller. A short sale is done to avoid foreclosure...the sellers essentially sell their home and all the proceeds go to the bank...usually it results in a quick closing and a good deal for potential buyers...hope that helps! I am curious about what your realtor had to say about them...chances are the comissions are less and that is why they are steering you away from them..but who knows!



Well she was telling me that short sales are more complicated than foreclosures and they take an extra long time to get bank approval and then closing (at least these days because there are so many of them).  Initially she wasn't even showing me any houses that were short sales.  You may be right about the commission, but to be honest, I don't care.  This is an opportunity for me to get a dream starter home for myself at an awersome price.  And she hasn't been the best realtor to begin with.  

How are the wedding plans coming?


----------



## UtahMama

DisneyGalUK said:


> Hey Peeps,
> 
> Just checking in...Im still here, not doing great. Ive got the Lurg - feel horrific and poorly.
> Not made good choices with my eating today - Ive eaten anything I could keep down
> 
> Up until an hour ago I had no heating in my house - this has been for 2 days, and its been below zero here...not good. Its now fixed, but I have a hole in my wall where they had to get to 'the pump' (whatever that may be) to fix the radiators. It never rains but it pours
> 
> I'll get there soon, I really will - sorry for moaning peeps!


(You know what I'm about to say...)

"Goody! The stomach flu diet!!!"  






Wonders10 said:


> Hey Peeps,
> 
> Another long absence since my last post.  Hope all of you are doing well!  Anything juicy and exciting happen?
> 
> I've gained some weight over the holidays - shocker, but I'm back on track and really gearing up for some serious weight loss for my trip to Ireland in June.  I don't want to be the fatty on the tour.
> 
> Work is still going well.  Hoping I'll be at the same school next year too.  I'm also house-hunting!  Very exciting.  I have found my dream neighborhood...very similar to Disney's Celebration.  And the prices are amazing.  Many are short sales which my realtor has put a bad taste in my mouth about...anyone know anything about short sales?
> 
> Winston (my new goldendoodle puppy) has been home with me since December 20th.  He's growing so fast.  I need to take more pictures of him - he changes daily.  I tried to post some pics but I can't get into my photobucket account.
> 
> January on the whole though really depresses me.  I think it is the let-down from all the fun holiday stuff and back to reality that bothers me.  I always get in a funk for no real reason this time of year.  On a brighter note, I'm heading to Orlando for a conference at the end of the month.  To save money (and to get a disney fix) I'm staying at All Star Movies.  The conference is at the Caribe Royale, but I'm going to try to hit a park or two one afternoon.  They wanted $160/night with a conference rate and I'm getting ASMo for $49/night!  Score!  Makes me feel less guilty for spending some money on a park ticket.  I'm looking forward to being at Disney when it is less crowded and cooler.  Even if only for a few hours.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week!


Shannon! HI!!! Glad to see ya!

Nothing juicy, really. Hardly. Except, we all gained a huge amount in the later part of December...which we all are freaking out about. Plus, the St. Valentine's Massacre (Valentines Day challenge) is ON but just barely...not too late to join. Alert Aaron if you want to play too. 

Must see pics of your new dog!


----------



## UtahMama

Geeesh!
Where IS everyone?

WHY does my house smell like cinnamon rolls????  

Yes, it's weird. I read cook books and BAKE for torture when I diet. 

I'm told the cinnamon rolls were dee-licious!

Now, I posted some cheesy workout pics of me and Misty (spongemommie05) on facebook including some BUM pics. ...as in pictures of our derrieres! Brave I know, but I figure they'll be shrinking soon enough, so what the heck.


----------



## dwheatl

Wonders10 said:


> January on the whole though really depresses me.  I think it is the let-down from all the fun holiday stuff and back to reality that bothers me.  I always get in a funk for no real reason this time of year.  On a brighter note, I'm heading to Orlando for a conference at the end of the month.  To save money (and to get a disney fix) I'm staying at All Star Movies.  The conference is at the Caribe Royale, but I'm going to try to hit a park or two one afternoon.  They wanted $160/night with a conference rate and I'm getting ASMo for $49/night!  Score!  Makes me feel less guilty for spending some money on a park ticket.  I'm looking forward to being at Disney when it is less crowded and cooler.  Even if only for a few hours.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week!


 right there with you on the January depression. DH is taking our Christmas decorations down right now, because I can't face it, especially with the post-Disney blues as well. Yippee for you for even a few hours in WDW. that's a great incentive to hop back on the wagon.


----------



## dismom9761

Hi everyone. Anyone remember me?? Would love to join in this thread again.Its been a long time but I am starting over and need some accountability.I have gained about 20 lbs since last May.  

I started a new job three months ago and am working fulltime for the first time since the kids were born.Makes eating right and exercising VERY hard.Especially when you throw in the fact that all four kids are playing sports. 

Anyway we joined the local YMCA and the three older kids are loving it.Feeling a little guilty on the evenings that I take Rachel(DD4) because she is stuck in the child care center after being in school/daycare all day.But tonight Rebekah(DD9) and I had a great workout.She has been gaining weight the last few months so this has been perfect for us to do together.

I want to lose some weight and feel better in general because we are going to Disney!!!Only 37 more days..  

Sorry to ramble...looking forward to getting to know all of you(some for the second time)..

BTW,UM,I am cooking too.WW chocolate and strawberry muffins.Tomorrow's my birthday.


----------



## dwheatl

Welcome back Amy. This is a good time to start over. It's all the rage here. 
37 days till Disney? Whoo hoo for you!


----------



## mousehouselover

DisneyGalUK said:


> Hey Peeps,
> 
> Just checking in...Im still here, not doing great. Ive got the Lurg - feel horrific and poorly.
> Not made good choices with my eating today - Ive eaten anything I could keep down
> 
> Up until an hour ago I had no heating in my house - this has been for 2 days, and its been below zero here...not good. Its now fixed, but I have a hole in my wall where they had to get to 'the pump' (whatever that may be) to fix the radiators. It never rains but it pours
> 
> I'll get there soon, I really will - sorry for moaning peeps!



Sorry to hear abut the flu and the heat (again.......) Hopefully you'll  feel better soon and this will be the last time you have heat issues. 



UGABelle said:


> Hi Peeps - I've got a story for you...
> 
> And as soon as I pull out the envelope, my heart sinks...It's addressed to someone else!  At my address! And I have no clue who this person is (it's not who we bought the house from)!



Ok that's either the worst bait and switch or just an all out tease....... ARGH! They should've offered you something at least. 

Shannon!! and Amy!!! Welcome back! We've had a few peeps fall off the wagon and get left behind but it's great when they find their way home. We're all starting the year right and would love if you joined us.

Wendy~ I read cookbooks when I'm hungry. For some reason it seems to curb my appetite. 

I had another banner day! I've been at this almost a whole week now. 3.15 mi on the TM and 30 mins on the Wii Fit. I recorded everything in my log; even the 1/4 of DH choc chip mocha frapp from starbucks. I had to guess points for it but I'm still under 25 and don't use my AP (action points for actually getting off my rear.) 

Here's a little something to chuckle about....... I am totally uncoordinated. I can't get steps or rhythms right to save my soul but tonight; I was doing the step program on the Wii. It's such a basic routine, step forward, step back, change feet; step forward, step right, step left, step back. Well, I'm doing ok when DH starts snapping his fingers in time to the music. I get a bit better and he says it's easier to get the right rhythm if you snap. I started snapping and with in less than 10 steps, I'm missing the steps completely. I thought I just threw myself off balance so I start again, just steps then snapping. It happened again.........  The game actually stopped so I could get myself back together and continue. I never recovered from the snapping incident. I got a bad score and will never, ever try snapping again.


----------



## dwheatl

mousehouselover said:


> Here's a little something to chuckle about....... I am totally uncoordinated. I can't get steps or rhythms right to save my soul but tonight; I was doing the step program on the Wii. It's such a basic routine, step forward, step back, change feet; step forward, step right, step left, step back. Well, I'm doing ok when DH starts snapping his fingers in time to the music. I get a bit better and he says it's easier to get the right rhythm if you snap. I started snapping and with in less than 10 steps, I'm missing the steps completely. I thought I just threw myself off balance so I start again, just steps then snapping. It happened again.........  The game actually stopped so I could get myself back together and continue. I never recovered from the snapping incident. I got a bad score and will never, ever try snapping again.



I'm another one who had her lack of coordination highlighted by a holiday gift. DD got Dance /Dance Revolution JUNIOR (yes the kid version), and I still have to set it for 2 steps, just left and right. I can't do it with the forward and backward steps. that's why I never do classes at the gym, just use the machines.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Hey everyone.
I took your advice and asked my mom if she would like to exercise with me she said "Getting up is exercising enough." So obviously that was a no. I'll keep offering and see if she changes her mind.

I keep making excuses saying school has kept me from exercising but really it was because some of my favorite shows were on. Even though I could've walked or ran while doing the wii fit, I was on the computer.  I didn't get to exercise for 2 days but I got an hour in on my wii fit yesterday and back on track! I've been snacking like crazy and not sure if I want to get on the scale Friday but we'll see.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## LMO429

Utah Mama love the pictures on facebook!!!! 

So far so good I did good for 5 days so far! and I feel a million times better!  ugh I don't know why I got in a rut in the first place.  I think my biggest problem alot of the time is boredom....I think a month after the wedding and because I didnt have as many classes this semester I got bored and replaced my boredom with food....Trying to focus on why I over eat and get more into the mental aspect of my eating patterns...so I'm doing some soul searching


----------



## Wonders10

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the warm welcomes back.  So far I've made it a day and a half on WW.  So far so good.

As I mentioned before, I'm in the process of house-hunting.  I know at the end of the day, I will "know it when I see it".  But I'm looking for some opinions that might trigger me thinking of something I haven't thought of yet.  Anyway, Saturday I'm looking at lots of houses in my "dream" neighborhood.  in 2 different developments.  One I have already seen models of - 2-3 bdrms plus a den with a small yard that I could eventually fence in for Winston.  Some are on the lake and some aren't.  For about the same price, there are 2 bedroom villas that look very much like a house but they are connected on one side to another villa.  They have 2 car garage and private driveway.  These are 2 bedrooms - actually both are master suites since they have a full bath in each.  These houses have pools!  A couple are fenced in and one is already screened in.  I really like that feature but I'm giving up an extra room that I could use for an "office" - a place to just keep school/work materials and my computer, etc.  But I would have my very own pool!  As far as space, it is just myself and Winston.  If I were to get married while still living there, we would be okay for awhile but would eventually move.  Square footage wise they are the same as the houses, just a different layout.  There is another house in a development that I haven't seen yet that I am very excited about seeing too.  Anyway, anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## DisneyLaura

UGABelle said:


> Hi Peeps - I've got a story for you...
> 
> So yesterday I decided to sign up for the 2009 Planning DVD, because I thought it might help my chances of getting a pin code. Even though we don't have plans for a Disney vacation in '09, I thought if it was cheap enough I could convince the hubby.
> 
> When I got home from work yesterday, I picked up the mail and sticking out of the pile was the corner of the envelope reading "Disney Desinations LLC" Well I know what that means and went tearing into the house to open it up and see what we've got...
> 
> And as soon as I pull out the envelope, my heart sinks...It's addressed to someone else!  At my address! And I have no clue who this person is (it's not who we bought the house from)!
> 
> I played dumb and called Disney even though I know PIN codes aren't transferable, and sure enough I'm out of luck
> 
> So, someone I don't know in South Carolina has a 40% off PIN code sitting in my kitchen!
> 
> Has this ever happened to any of you? It sure peaked my hopes of going to Disney this year! Guess we'll just have to see if I get one of my own...



I got a planning DVD, where did you get a code from?  I didn't see one.



DisneyGalUK said:


> Hey Peeps,
> 
> Just checking in...Im still here, not doing great. Ive got the Lurg - feel horrific and poorly.
> Not made good choices with my eating today - Ive eaten anything I could keep down
> 
> Up until an hour ago I had no heating in my house - this has been for 2 days, and its been below zero here...not good. Its now fixed, but I have a hole in my wall where they had to get to 'the pump' (whatever that may be) to fix the radiators. It never rains but it pours
> 
> I'll get there soon, I really will - sorry for moaning peeps!




Sorry about the heat and sick thing.  I'm not feeling well today either.  I have a huge headache, coughing and my back is killing me.  The kids are home from school today because of ice or something like that and it's only 10:30 am and they're fighting already.



Wonders10 said:


> Hey Peeps,
> 
> Another long absence since my last post.  Hope all of you are doing well!  Anything juicy and exciting happen?
> 
> I've gained some weight over the holidays - shocker, but I'm back on track and really gearing up for some serious weight loss for my trip to Ireland in June.  I don't want to be the fatty on the tour.
> 
> Work is still going well.  Hoping I'll be at the same school next year too.  I'm also house-hunting!  Very exciting.  I have found my dream neighborhood...very similar to Disney's Celebration.  And the prices are amazing.  Many are short sales which my realtor has put a bad taste in my mouth about...anyone know anything about short sales?
> 
> Winston (my new goldendoodle puppy) has been home with me since December 20th.  He's growing so fast.  I need to take more pictures of him - he changes daily.  I tried to post some pics but I can't get into my photobucket account.
> 
> January on the whole though really depresses me.  I think it is the let-down from all the fun holiday stuff and back to reality that bothers me.  I always get in a funk for no real reason this time of year.  On a brighter note, I'm heading to Orlando for a conference at the end of the month.  To save money (and to get a disney fix) I'm staying at All Star Movies.  The conference is at the Caribe Royale, but I'm going to try to hit a park or two one afternoon.  They wanted $160/night with a conference rate and I'm getting ASMo for $49/night!  Score!  Makes me feel less guilty for spending some money on a park ticket.  I'm looking forward to being at Disney when it is less crowded and cooler.  Even if only for a few hours.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week!



Welcome back Shannon - Oh I can't wait to see pictures of the puppy.




UtahMama said:


> Geeesh!
> Where IS everyone?
> 
> WHY does my house smell like cinnamon rolls????
> 
> Yes, it's weird. I read cook books and BAKE for torture when I diet.
> 
> I'm told the cinnamon rolls were dee-licious!
> 
> Now, I posted some cheesy workout pics of me and Misty (spongemommie05) on facebook including some BUM pics. ...as in pictures of our derrieres! Brave I know, but I figure they'll be shrinking soon enough, so what the heck.



Mmmmmmmmmmmm cinnamon rolls.  Ok now my belly is growling.  Gotta go check out the facebook pictures.



dismom9761 said:


> Hi everyone. Anyone remember me?? Would love to join in this thread again.Its been a long time but I am starting over and need some accountability.I have gained about 20 lbs since last May.
> 
> I started a new job three months ago and am working fulltime for the first time since the kids were born.Makes eating right and exercising VERY hard.Especially when you throw in the fact that all four kids are playing sports.
> 
> Anyway we joined the local YMCA and the three older kids are loving it.Feeling a little guilty on the evenings that I take Rachel(DD4) because she is stuck in the child care center after being in school/daycare all day.But tonight Rebekah(DD9) and I had a great workout.She has been gaining weight the last few months so this has been perfect for us to do together.
> 
> I want to lose some weight and feel better in general because we are going to Disney!!!Only 37 more days..
> 
> Sorry to ramble...looking forward to getting to know all of you(some for the second time)..
> 
> BTW,UM,I am cooking too.WW chocolate and strawberry muffins.Tomorrow's my birthday.



Happy Birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday to amy happy birthday to you

Those muffins sound delish.  Welcome back.

I'm sick and I wanna go to sleep but I can't because all of the kids are home because of ice and snow or something or other.


----------



## MA pigletfan

Wonders10 said:


> Well she was telling me that short sales are more complicated than foreclosures and they take an extra long time to get bank approval and then closing (at least these days because there are so many of them).  Initially she wasn't even showing me any houses that were short sales.  You may be right about the commission, but to be honest, I don't care.  This is an opportunity for me to get a dream starter home for myself at an awersome price.  And she hasn't been the best realtor to begin with.
> 
> How are the wedding plans coming?


Got ya! absolutely..its all about YOU finding the house that you want..and hopefully getting a killer deal!  



UtahMama said:


> Geeesh!
> Where IS everyone?
> 
> WHY does my house smell like cinnamon rolls????
> 
> Yes, it's weird. I read cook books and BAKE for torture when I diet.
> 
> I'm told the cinnamon rolls were dee-licious!
> 
> Now, I posted some cheesy workout pics of me and Misty (spongemommie05) on facebook including some BUM pics. ...as in pictures of our derrieres! Brave I know, but I figure they'll be shrinking soon enough, so what the heck.


See..its things like this that i am missing that make me really want to join facebook!   



Wonders10 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcomes back.  So far I've made it a day and a half on WW.  So far so good.
> 
> As I mentioned before, I'm in the process of house-hunting.  I know at the end of the day, I will "know it when I see it".  But I'm looking for some opinions that might trigger me thinking of something I haven't thought of yet.  Anyway, Saturday I'm looking at lots of houses in my "dream" neighborhood.  in 2 different developments.  One I have already seen models of - 2-3 bdrms plus a den with a small yard that I could eventually fence in for Winston.  Some are on the lake and some aren't.  For about the same price, there are 2 bedroom villas that look very much like a house but they are connected on one side to another villa.  They have 2 car garage and private driveway.  These are 2 bedrooms - actually both are master suites since they have a full bath in each.  These houses have pools!  A couple are fenced in and one is already screened in.  I really like that feature but I'm giving up an extra room that I could use for an "office" - a place to just keep school/work materials and my computer, etc.  But I would have my very own pool!  As far as space, it is just myself and Winston.  If I were to get married while still living there, we would be okay for awhile but would eventually move.  Square footage wise they are the same as the houses, just a different layout.  There is another house in a development that I haven't seen yet that I am very excited about seeing too.  Anyway, anyone have any thoughts on this?


i would LOVE to have a pool if i lived in FL..but thats just me! i think its a great thing to have for low impact exercise..fun fun!


----------



## lovealldisney

Ok I have been thinking about diets and wondering what one to choose. Has anyone done the diet by Bob Greene he's the one on Oprah. I looked at his web site and seen a few sample receipes. It looks like something I could handle and things that I could afford to make. What do you guys think? Opinions PLEASE!!!


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Just popping in quickly to say I'm not weighing in this week.  Unfortunately, I'm back in California, as my dad passed away this past Saturday.  We were a little shocked, as he just got home from the rehabilitation center a few days before and seemed to be doing fine.

Not sure when I'll be getting back home, but I'll try to pop back in when I can.  The good thing is I haven't been eating a lot, but when I have, I've been craving good healthy things.  My body's telling me just what it needs to get by, so I'm listening.  

Thanks for all of the past remarks about my dad... I appreciate it.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

LittleBoPeep said:


> Just popping in quickly to say I'm not weighing in this week.  Unfortunately, I'm back in California, as my dad passed away this past Saturday.  We were a little shocked, as he just got home from the rehabilitation center a few days before and seemed to be doing fine.
> 
> Not sure when I'll be getting back home, but I'll try to pop back in when I can.  The good thing is I haven't been eating a lot, but when I have, I've been craving good healthy things.  My body's telling me just what it needs to get by, so I'm listening.
> 
> Thanks for all of the past remarks about my dad... I appreciate it.



Im so sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with you


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

LittleBoPeep said:


> Just popping in quickly to say I'm not weighing in this week.  Unfortunately, I'm back in California, as my dad passed away this past Saturday.  We were a little shocked, as he just got home from the rehabilitation center a few days before and seemed to be doing fine.
> 
> Not sure when I'll be getting back home, but I'll try to pop back in when I can.  The good thing is I haven't been eating a lot, but when I have, I've been craving good healthy things.  My body's telling me just what it needs to get by, so I'm listening.
> 
> Thanks for all of the past remarks about my dad... I appreciate it.



I'm so sorry about your sad news. Take care


----------



## LMO429

LittleBoPeep said:


> Just popping in quickly to say I'm not weighing in this week.  Unfortunately, I'm back in California, as my dad passed away this past Saturday.  We were a little shocked, as he just got home from the rehabilitation center a few days before and seemed to be doing fine.
> 
> Not sure when I'll be getting back home, but I'll try to pop back in when I can.  The good thing is I haven't been eating a lot, but when I have, I've been craving good healthy things.  My body's telling me just what it needs to get by, so I'm listening.
> 
> Thanks for all of the past remarks about my dad... I appreciate it.



I'm so sorry to hear about dad


----------



## DisneyGalUK

So im still here, still fighting the darn stomach flu! And, my heat went off again this morning, so Im cold again. It may be fixed by Monday!  

Wendy - The stomach flu diet can only be a good thing for me this week! I had a chocolate frenzy in the 'tin of sin' at work so its come at the right time  

Laura - Feel better soon  

Shannon - Welcome back! I can't wait to see pictures of Winston!

Everyone -


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

DisneyGalUK said:


> So im still here, still fighting the darn stomach flu! And, my heat went off again this morning, so Im cold again. It may be fixed by Monday!
> 
> 
> Everyone -



So sorry about your heat - we were without heat for 10 days in December and it is the worst! Especially the cold ceramic bathroom floor first thing in the morning - brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr what a wake up call!!!!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

10 days!  
I think if it lasts 10 days when the plumber finally gets here Im going to lock him in the cellar.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

DisneyGalUK said:


> 10 days!
> I think if it lasts 10 days when the plumber finally gets here Im going to lock him in the cellar.



When ours finally arrived on the 10th day of hell, I asked him what his favourite cookies were (oatmeal and raison) and stood and cooked him a batch (the heat kept me warm!) to make sure he stayed!!!!!!  

It was a miserable time - my dogs were so cold they crowded around the fan heater and took all the heat, so DH and I had nothing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

MA pigletfan said:


> HERE IS THE CORN BREAD RECIPE..sooooo good..albeit i like my cb a  bit sweeter than this one was, but i suppose you could add some honey or sweetner to it if you like..but it was MOIST and the servings were huge, i thought..for only 3 pts..it was a HIT!
> 
> 1 cup(s) uncooked cornmeal, yellow
> 1 cup(s) all-purpose flour
> 2 tsp baking powder
> 3/4 tsp table salt
> 1/2 tsp baking soda
> 14 3/4 oz cream-style corn, canned
> 1/2 cup(s) buttermilk
> 2 large egg white(s)
> 2 tsp corn oil
> * Preheat oven to 400ºF. Coat an 8-inch square cake pan with cooking spray.
> 
> * Combine cornmeal, flour, baking powder, salt and baking soda in a large bowl. Mix well with a fork, then make a well in the center; set aside.
> 
> * Combine creamed corn, buttermilk, egg whites and oil in a medium bowl; mix until blended. Fold mixture into dry ingredients; mix until blended. Pour batter into prepared pan and smooth the top.
> 
> * Bake until a wooden pick inserted near the center comes out clean, about 20 minutes. Allow to cool in pan on a wire rack for 10 minutes. Remove from pan; cool completely before cutting into 8 squares.
> ENJOY!!!



I am making turkey chili in the crock pot, and think this would go nicely with it. (I won't mention the butter I _want_ to slather on it)


----------



## UtahMama

LittleBoPeep said:


> Just popping in quickly to say I'm not weighing in this week.  Unfortunately, I'm back in California, as my dad passed away this past Saturday.  We were a little shocked, as he just got home from the rehabilitation center a few days before and seemed to be doing fine.
> 
> Not sure when I'll be getting back home, but I'll try to pop back in when I can.  The good thing is I haven't been eating a lot, but when I have, I've been craving good healthy things.  My body's telling me just what it needs to get by, so I'm listening.
> 
> Thanks for all of the past remarks about my dad... I appreciate it.


I'm so sorry!  



lovealldisney said:


> Ok I have been thinking about diets and wondering what one to choose. Has anyone done the diet by Bob Greene he's the one on Oprah. I looked at his web site and seen a few sample receipes. It looks like something I could handle and things that I could afford to make. What do you guys think? Opinions PLEASE!!!



It IS a very good plan. Healthy, good food, NOT gimmicky, PRO-exercise, uses normal food, etc.  



AMY (Dismom)- Happy Birthday!!! 

and...really happy to see ya back~ you've been missed.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> When ours finally arrived on the 10th day of hell, I asked him what his favourite cookies were (oatmeal and raison) and stood and cooked him a batch (the heat kept me warm!) to make sure he stayed!!!!!!
> 
> It was a miserable time - my dogs were so cold they crowded around the fan heater and took all the heat, so DH and I had nothing!!!!!!!!!!!



Maybe baking him cookies is better than locking him in the cellar!  
Frustrating thing is, he was here yesterday afternoon and apparently he 'fixed it'. Woke up this morning, freezing cold. Not so fixed! Now all he can tell us is hopefully he'll be here before Monday. 

Hmm, cookies. That is a very good idea. No abduction/kidnap laws to worry about. I hope his favourite flavour is chocolate chip - I don't like Raisins! (Not that I was planning on eating any myself... )


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

Welcome back Shannon & Amy! 




LittleBoPeep said:


> Just popping in quickly to say I'm not weighing in this week.  Unfortunately, I'm back in California, as my dad passed away this past Saturday.  We were a little shocked, as he just got home from the rehabilitation center a few days before and seemed to be doing fine.
> 
> Not sure when I'll be getting back home, but I'll try to pop back in when I can.  The good thing is I haven't been eating a lot, but when I have, I've been craving good healthy things.  My body's telling me just what it needs to get by, so I'm listening.
> 
> Thanks for all of the past remarks about my dad... I appreciate it.



I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## dismom9761

dwheatl said:


> Welcome back Amy. This is a good time to start over. It's all the rage here.
> 37 days till Disney? Whoo hoo for you!


Thanks!!Yes,I am getting soo excited. 



mousehouselover said:


> Shannon!! and Amy!!! Welcome back! We've had a few peeps fall off the wagon and get left behind but it's great when they find their way home. We're all starting the year right and would love if you joined us.
> 
> 
> I had another banner day! I've been at this almost a whole week now. 3.15 mi on the TM and 30 mins on the Wii Fit. I recorded everything in my log; even the 1/4 of DH choc chip mocha frapp from starbucks. I had to guess points for it but I'm still under 25 and don't use my AP (action points for actually getting off my rear.)
> 
> Here's a little something to chuckle about....... I am totally uncoordinated. I can't get steps or rhythms right to save my soul but tonight; I was doing the step program on the Wii. It's such a basic routine, step forward, step back, change feet; step forward, step right, step left, step back. Well, I'm doing ok when DH starts snapping his fingers in time to the music. I get a bit better and he says it's easier to get the right rhythm if you snap. I started snapping and with in less than 10 steps, I'm missing the steps completely. I thought I just threw myself off balance so I start again, just steps then snapping. It happened again.........  The game actually stopped so I could get myself back together and continue. I never recovered from the snapping incident. I got a bad score and will never, ever try snapping again.


Thanks for the welcome back. Sounds like you are doing great.And you reminded me I need to be keeping a log of what I eat/exercise.


Wonders10 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcomes back.  So far I've made it a day and a half on WW.  So far so good.
> 
> As I mentioned before, I'm in the process of house-hunting.  I know at the end of the day, I will "know it when I see it".  But I'm looking for some opinions that might trigger me thinking of something I haven't thought of yet.  Anyway, Saturday I'm looking at lots of houses in my "dream" neighborhood.  in 2 different developments.  One I have already seen models of - 2-3 bdrms plus a den with a small yard that I could eventually fence in for Winston.  Some are on the lake and some aren't.  For about the same price, there are 2 bedroom villas that look very much like a house but they are connected on one side to another villa.  They have 2 car garage and private driveway.  These are 2 bedrooms - actually both are master suites since they have a full bath in each.  These houses have pools!  A couple are fenced in and one is already screened in.  I really like that feature but I'm giving up an extra room that I could use for an "office" - a place to just keep school/work materials and my computer, etc.  But I would have my very own pool!  As far as space, it is just myself and Winston.  If I were to get married while still living there, we would be okay for awhile but would eventually move.  Square footage wise they are the same as the houses, just a different layout.  There is another house in a development that I haven't seen yet that I am very excited about seeing too.  Anyway, anyone have any thoughts on this?


WW has worked for me. The pool does sound nice.



DisneyLaura said:


> I
> 
> Happy Birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday to amy happy birthday to you
> 
> .


Thanks and I hope you feel better soon.


lovealldisney said:


> Ok I have been thinking about diets and wondering what one to choose. Has anyone done the diet by Bob Greene he's the one on Oprah. I looked at his web site and seen a few sample receipes. It looks like something I could handle and things that I could afford to make. What do you guys think? Opinions PLEASE!!!


I really liked Weight watchers and the Jillian Michaels.JM is more exercise than just diet.


LittleBoPeep said:


> Just popping in quickly to say I'm not weighing in this week.  Unfortunately, I'm back in California, as my dad passed away this past Saturday.  We were a little shocked, as he just got home from the rehabilitation center a few days before and seemed to be doing fine.
> 
> Not sure when I'll be getting back home, but I'll try to pop back in when I can.  The good thing is I haven't been eating a lot, but when I have, I've been craving good healthy things.  My body's telling me just what it needs to get by, so I'm listening.
> 
> Thanks for all of the past remarks about my dad... I appreciate it.


Sorry to hear that. 


UtahMama said:


> AMY (Dismom)- Happy Birthday!!!
> 
> and...really happy to see ya back~ you've been missed.


Thanks for making me feel welcome and for the birthday wishes.


my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> Welcome back Shannon & Amy!



Thanks!


----------



## dismom9761

Today so far has been good.I got up at 5:15 and went to the gym and worked out before work.I am NOT a morning person but I loved it.Plus DH had to get the four kids ready and out the door for school.I think missing that part of the day once a week would be nice. 

DH took me out to lunch at Applebees.I got the fajita rollup which is loaded with cheese but I compromised by eating only three fries.I also ate four of my strawberry cupcakes but they were WW ones so thats not too bad.

Now I have to go console Rachel who can't understand why we aren't have a birthday party for me tonight.Everyone is gone but the two of us and she is NOT happy.


----------



## MA pigletfan

LittleBoPeep said:


> Just popping in quickly to say I'm not weighing in this week.  Unfortunately, I'm back in California, as my dad passed away this past Saturday.  We were a little shocked, as he just got home from the rehabilitation center a few days before and seemed to be doing fine.
> 
> Not sure when I'll be getting back home, but I'll try to pop back in when I can.  The good thing is I haven't been eating a lot, but when I have, I've been craving good healthy things.  My body's telling me just what it needs to get by, so I'm listening.
> 
> Thanks for all of the past remarks about my dad... I appreciate it.


I am sorry about your loss...



UtahMama said:


> I am making turkey chili in the crock pot, and think this would go nicely with it. (I won't mention the butter I _want_ to slather on it)



YUMMM..i know SERIOUSLY..i am making a crockpot turkey chili next week i think...where is your recipe from??

SO...Greg is taking me away to NH tommorow till Saturday as part of my Christmas gift  ..I'm excited. I have a feeling my diet will be "compromised" a bit  but i will still log in everything on weightwatchers mobile and go from there. I think we are planning on  snow shoeing one of the days so that should earn me some exercise benefits!!!! I guess the place we are staying ( he wont' tell me much!) is a really nice bed n breakfast and we have a whole floor to ourselves with a jacuzzi and all sorts of nice stuff..sounds good to me!!
I will weigh in tommorow morning if that is ok, since scales are a No-No on vacation!!


----------



## mousehouselover

LittleBoPeep said:


> Just popping in quickly to say I'm not weighing in this week.  Unfortunately, I'm back in California, as my dad passed away this past Saturday.  We were a little shocked, as he just got home from the rehabilitation center a few days before and seemed to be doing fine.
> 
> Not sure when I'll be getting back home, but I'll try to pop back in when I can.  The good thing is I haven't been eating a lot, but when I have, I've been craving good healthy things.  My body's telling me just what it needs to get by, so I'm listening.
> 
> Thanks for all of the past remarks about my dad... I appreciate it.



Sorry to hear this. :Hugs: take care of yourself. 

I had an interesting day. I ate all my fruits, veggies, and protein but still had almost half of my points left. I decided to splurge and got a polish sausage as part of my dinner. I feel kind of guilty because I ate something that is rather unhealthy though. 

I think I have shin splints. My leg hurts when I walk. I had DH look it up, I have all the symptoms so now I have to try to work through it. Unfortunately, that means stretching twice a day and walking half as much and at half the speed I'm walking now. I hate the idea of that though because it will totally throw me off schedule. I'm going to try the stretching, compression, anti-inflamatories, ice and splitting the walk into 2 segments. I may try pool walking sometimes but it's hard to get to the pool more than 2-3 days a week.


----------



## dwheatl

LittleBoPeep said:


> Just popping in quickly to say I'm not weighing in this week.  Unfortunately, I'm back in California, as my dad passed away this past Saturday.  We were a little shocked, as he just got home from the rehabilitation center a few days before and seemed to be doing fine.


  So sorry to hear about your father. You and your family are in my prayers.

Amy - Happy birthday. Sounds like you made great choices today.

Utah Mama - You inspired me to sign up for Face Book. Now I don't know how to find you and Misty and the pictures. Can you help a girl out?


----------



## UGABelle

DisneyLaura said:


> I got a planning DVD, where did you get a code from?  I didn't see one.



Sorry if I confused you.  You don't get a code with the planning DVD, but I've heard the more "stuff" you order or request from Disney, the better your chances are of getting a code.

I don't know if there's any truth to that, but I figured it couldn't hurt.

Hope you get lucky and get one!


----------



## MA pigletfan

good morning peepers...
well i will be off in a few to NH but i weighed in this morning as i said i would and i am DOWN 3.6!!! yay! i know that it won't be this good every week..but i am happy the first week on WW went so smoothly...i def. need to get more activity in for next week though!
Have a good one..i will be checkin in with you guys Saturday..so do exciting things!


----------



## 2girlsmom

UtahMama said:


> I am making turkey chili in the crock pot, and think this would go nicely with it. (I won't mention the butter I _want_ to slather on it)


Just need that I Can't Believe It's Not Butter spray, then you get the "butter" taste, but no calories!


----------



## Sparkie

LittleBoPeep said:


> Just popping in quickly to say I'm not weighing in this week.  Unfortunately, I'm back in California, as my dad passed away this past Saturday.  We were a little shocked, as he just got home from the rehabilitation center a few days before and seemed to be doing fine.
> 
> Not sure when I'll be getting back home, but I'll try to pop back in when I can.  The good thing is I haven't been eating a lot, but when I have, I've been craving good healthy things.  My body's telling me just what it needs to get by, so I'm listening.
> 
> Thanks for all of the past remarks about my dad... I appreciate it.




  I'm so sorry. 



DisneyGalUK said:


> So im still here, still fighting the darn stomach flu! And, my heat went off again this morning, so Im cold again. It may be fixed by Monday!
> 
> Everyone -



I'm sitting without heat as well.  Fortunately though the lows are in the 40's and highs in 50 - 60 range so its cool but I'm not freezing by comparison.  But being from the south, I much prefer lows in the 70's and highs in the 80 - 90 range.  *HURRY UP SUMMER! *


DD is moving right along. She is 35 weeks now.  Feeling pregnant and miserable.  She gained 9 pounds this past 2 weeks and her hands and feet are a little swollen - nobody would notice but me because she still looks skinny- her blood pressure is creeping up - not bad- 123/88 but her baseline was 90/50.  The doctor told her to rest, rest, rest..... we just laughed cause I dont know how much more she can rest.... she doesnt officially get up until noon and is in the bed loungeing the rest of the time.... He also said for her to watch her salt intake and drink water. Her delivery is scheduled for Feb 3rd unless the baby decides to come sooner.  So not much longer and the real fun begins.  

You guys will laugh at this..... while sitting in the doctor's office the other day she looks at me and says.... "you know, I've never changed a diaper before. I dont know how. I've never fed a baby before either." I said yes, remember, you said you didnt like kids.  you never babysat, never played with dolls, she had barbies but only cut their hair and hit people with them.  She told me that she babysat a few times.  Clarification: she spent the night at a friend of mines house with her 3 kids age 12, 8, and 4.  She didnt get there until 10pm. the kids were fed, bathed and 2 of them were already in the bed.  So she just was there to sleep on the couch and make sure nobody killed eachother- LOL!   She then said, "you are going to help me aren't you?"  I told her I thought she would do fine and she would figure out what to do just like everybody else does but if it looked like she was going to kill the baby I would come rescue her- the baby not DD.  

OH, BOY! what fun this is going to be.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Sparkie said:


> :
> 
> 
> You guys will laugh at this..... while sitting in the doctor's office the other day she looks at me and says.... "you know, I've never changed a diaper before. I dont know how. I've never fed a baby before either." I said yes, remember, you said you didnt like kids.  you never babysat, never played with dolls, she had barbies but only cut their hair and hit people with them.  She told me that she babysat a few times.  Clarification: she spent the night at a friend of mines house with her 3 kids age 12, 8, and 4.  She didnt get there until 10pm. the kids were fed, bathed and 2 of them were already in the bed.  So she just was there to sleep on the couch and make sure nobody killed eachother- LOL!   She then said, "you are going to help me aren't you?"  I told her I thought she would do fine and she would figure out what to do just like everybody else does but if it looked like she was going to kill the baby I would come rescue her- the baby not DD.
> 
> OH, BOY! what fun this is going to be.



Oh lordy she sounds just like me!! We keep talking about maybe trying for a baby, but neigher of us has so much as seen a diaper or fed a baby!!! Every year we put it off and spend the money on being big kids at Disney instead!! Selfish?! US?!!!



MA pigletfan said:


> HERE IS THE CORN BREAD RECIPE..sooooo good..albeit i like my cb a  bit sweeter than this one was, but i suppose you could add some honey or sweetner to it if you like..but it was MOIST and the servings were huge, i thought..for only 3 pts..it was a HIT!
> 
> 1 cup(s) uncooked cornmeal, yellow
> 1 cup(s) all-purpose flour
> 2 tsp baking powder
> 3/4 tsp table salt
> 1/2 tsp baking soda
> 14 3/4 oz cream-style corn, canned
> 1/2 cup(s) buttermilk
> 2 large egg white(s)
> 2 tsp corn oil
> * ENJOY!!!



Does anyone know what we call cream-style corn in the UK?! I so want to make this recipe but that ones got me stumped!!!!!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Sparkie said:


> I'm sitting without heat as well.  Fortunately though the lows are in the 40's and highs in 50 - 60 range so its cool but I'm not freezing by comparison.  But being from the south, I much prefer lows in the 70's and highs in the 80 - 90 range.  *HURRY UP SUMMER! *
> 
> *I am so ready for the summer, or at least a couple of days warm spell!  *
> 
> 
> DD is moving right along. She is 35 weeks now.  Feeling pregnant and miserable.  She gained 9 pounds this past 2 weeks and her hands and feet are a little swollen - nobody would notice but me because she still looks skinny- her blood pressure is creeping up - not bad- 123/88 but her baseline was 90/50.  The doctor told her to rest, rest, rest..... we just laughed cause I dont know how much more she can rest.... she doesnt officially get up until noon and is in the bed loungeing the rest of the time.... He also said for her to watch her salt intake and drink water. Her delivery is scheduled for Feb 3rd unless the baby decides to come sooner.  So not much longer and the real fun begins.
> 
> You guys will laugh at this..... while sitting in the doctor's office the other day she looks at me and says.... "you know, I've never changed a diaper before. I dont know how. I've never fed a baby before either." I said yes, remember, you said you didnt like kids.  you never babysat, never played with dolls, she had barbies but only cut their hair and hit people with them.  She told me that she babysat a few times.  Clarification: she spent the night at a friend of mines house with her 3 kids age 12, 8, and 4.  She didnt get there until 10pm. the kids were fed, bathed and 2 of them were already in the bed.  So she just was there to sleep on the couch and make sure nobody killed eachother- LOL!   She then said, "you are going to help me aren't you?"  I told her I thought she would do fine and she would figure out what to do just like everybody else does but if it looked like she was going to kill the baby I would come rescue her- the baby not DD.
> 
> OH, BOY! what fun this is going to be.



 She sounds like me! She'll do absolutely fine. My brother and his girlfriend had my niece in September, and neither of them had been around children, changed a diaper, babysat - anything like that, but they just 'knew' what to do! Its very strange how you just know!



Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Oh lordy she sounds just like me!! We keep talking about maybe trying for a baby, but neigher of us has so much as seen a diaper or fed a baby!!! Every year we put it off and spend the money on being big kids at Disney instead!! Selfish?! US?!!!
> 
> *Yep. Me and DH have had the conversation, but it always comes down to 'Well lets visit here first, and I want to go here!' We'll be 60 before we've visited everywhere we want to!  *
> 
> Does anyone know what we call cream-style corn in the UK?! I so want to make this recipe but that ones got me stumped!!!!!



 Im laughing because I was going to ask the EXACT same question! I have no clue what it could be!


----------



## Sparkie

i dont know what you would call it but cream style corn is kinda like

whole kernnel corn that has been in the food processer and then its kinda in a sauce with butter, cornstarch, water to thicken it.  

Maybe you can goolge: Green Giant cream style sweet corn


OK.... I just googled the Green Giant website and looked at the UK products.  They only have sweet nibblet corn.

I'm going to branch out and try some cooking advice....

take the canned sweet nibblet corn, drain the water. put in a food processer for a coarsely chopped corn.  in a skillet melt butter and put the corn in the butter. stir and add a mixture of cornstarch and water to thicken, cook on low heat until thickens.  Where I come from this is called "fried corn".


----------



## HockeyKat

THanks for the welcome backs from a few pages ago...

My week has somehow gotten away from me.  But, in a good way.

I finally faced the scale and I am taking this morning as my starting point.

And, today, I managed to make it to the gym.  So that is good, too.


Here is my chili recipe:

1 large can petite diced tomatoes 
1 large can tomato sauce
1 wee can tomato paste
2 cans black beans
1/2 lb 93/7 ground beef (Vegetarians could substitute a can of some kind of beans here)
2 chopped onions
1 chopped green bell pepper
1 can green chilis
1 jar jalapenos (can skip if you want)
1 Shelby's chili mix kit, only using 1 tbsp of the masa flour. If you want mild chili, omit their red pepper packet.  Ignore their recipe.  
1 tsp sugar
Red pepper, black pepper, to taste

Dump it all in a crock pot and cook on low for 8 hours or so. Could also simmer in a big pot for a few hours, I suppose. Makes about 20 cups, estimating about 2300 cals for the whole recipe, 115 cals per cup, 7 or so g of protein.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Sparkie said:


> i dont know what you would call it but cream style corn is kinda like
> 
> whole kernnel corn that has been in the food processer and then its kinda in a sauce with butter, cornstarch, water to thicken it.
> 
> Maybe you can goolge: Green Giant cream style sweet corn
> 
> 
> OK.... I just googled the Green Giant website and looked at the UK products.  They only have sweet nibblet corn.
> 
> I'm going to branch out and try some cooking advice....
> 
> take the canned sweet nibblet corn, drain the water. put in a food processer for a coarsely chopped corn.  in a skillet melt butter and put the corn in the butter. stir and add a mixture of cornstarch and water to thicken, cook on low heat until thickens.  Where I come from this is called "fried corn".



Thank you so much!!!  We get to book our ADR's in a couple of weeks so we are going to have an "America" night to celebrate! I'm going to do potroast or meatloaf, S'mores, and now cornbread!! YEY!!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Well, my quotes might be out of order here, and I haven't read all the way back to my last entry, but I'm posting because I want to catch up with you all! 



LMO429 said:


> Utah Mama love the pictures on facebook!!!!
> 
> So far so good I did good for 5 days so far! and I feel a million times better!  ugh I don't know why I got in a rut in the first place.  I think my biggest problem alot of the time is boredom....I think a month after the wedding and because I didnt have as many classes this semester I got bored and replaced my boredom with food....Trying to focus on why I over eat and get more into the mental aspect of my eating patterns...so I'm doing some soul searching



I am right there with you! I am getting back on track following the holidays, my birthday, and our DL trip, and I feel like I'm in a funk. I'm pushing through, exercising and tracking what I eat. Once I'm back in the habit, I think that will help my attitude. I think it's already happening, but I'm also trying to figure out why I have the attitude problem in the first place. What is causing it? I gained a few pounds back, but that always makes me so nervous, and I sometimes feel like I'm on the brink of losing all my progress. I'm not going to let that happen, but the thought gets into my head sometimes. I'm forcing it out and trudging along right now! 



Wonders10 said:


> Hey Peeps,
> 
> Another long absence since my last post.  Hope all of you are doing well!  Anything juicy and exciting happen?
> 
> I've gained some weight over the holidays - shocker, but I'm back on track and really gearing up for some serious weight loss for my trip to Ireland in June.  I don't want to be the fatty on the tour.
> 
> Work is still going well.  Hoping I'll be at the same school next year too.  I'm also house-hunting!  Very exciting.  I have found my dream neighborhood...very similar to Disney's Celebration.  And the prices are amazing.  Many are short sales which my realtor has put a bad taste in my mouth about...anyone know anything about short sales?
> 
> Winston (my new goldendoodle puppy) has been home with me since December 20th.  He's growing so fast.  I need to take more pictures of him - he changes daily.  I tried to post some pics but I can't get into my photobucket account.
> 
> January on the whole though really depresses me.  I think it is the let-down from all the fun holiday stuff and back to reality that bothers me.  I always get in a funk for no real reason this time of year.  On a brighter note, I'm heading to Orlando for a conference at the end of the month.  To save money (and to get a disney fix) I'm staying at All Star Movies.  The conference is at the Caribe Royale, but I'm going to try to hit a park or two one afternoon.  They wanted $160/night with a conference rate and I'm getting ASMo for $49/night!  Score!  Makes me feel less guilty for spending some money on a park ticket.  I'm looking forward to being at Disney when it is less crowded and cooler.  Even if only for a few hours.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week!



Shannon! So good to see you back!!  The job, house hunting, and puppy all sound exciting! I'm glad things are going well. 

I'm also in the January funk. As I was reading back, I was actually really relieved to see that others are feeling the same way. Not that I want my Peeps to feel down, but it just reinforced why I come here, and why it helps - just to know you're not alone. There's someone (a lot of someone's actually) out there going through the same thing with you. And we're all here to support each other - THANK GOODNESS! 



Wonders10 said:


> Well she was telling me that short sales are more complicated than foreclosures and they take an extra long time to get bank approval and then closing (at least these days because there are so many of them).  Initially she wasn't even showing me any houses that were short sales.  You may be right about the commission, but to be honest, I don't care.  This is an opportunity for me to get a dream starter home for myself at an awersome price.  And she hasn't been the best realtor to begin with.



Good luck with the house hunting! DH and I watch the real estate down there, and we've noticed a lot of short sales. Seems like there are some really good deals out there.  



dismom9761 said:


> Hi everyone. Anyone remember me?? Would love to join in this thread again.Its been a long time but I am starting over and need some accountability.I have gained about 20 lbs since last May.
> 
> I started a new job three months ago and am working fulltime for the first time since the kids were born.Makes eating right and exercising VERY hard.Especially when you throw in the fact that all four kids are playing sports.
> 
> Anyway we joined the local YMCA and the three older kids are loving it.Feeling a little guilty on the evenings that I take Rachel(DD4) because she is stuck in the child care center after being in school/daycare all day.But tonight Rebekah(DD9) and I had a great workout.She has been gaining weight the last few months so this has been perfect for us to do together.
> 
> I want to lose some weight and feel better in general because we are going to Disney!!!Only 37 more days..
> 
> Sorry to ramble...looking forward to getting to know all of you(some for the second time)..
> 
> BTW,UM,I am cooking too.WW chocolate and strawberry muffins.Tomorrow's my birthday.



I remember you Amy! Welcome back! And those muffins sounds yummy! Could you post the recipe maybe? And WOO HOO on Disney in 37 days! 



dwheatl said:


> Utah Mama - You inspired me to sign up for Face Book. Now I don't know how to find you and Misty and the pictures. Can you help a girl out?



I want to add you on Facebook! Could you PM me your full name, or I could send you mine? 



Sparkie said:


> You guys will laugh at this..... while sitting in the doctor's office the other day she looks at me and says.... "you know, I've never changed a diaper before. I dont know how. I've never fed a baby before either." I said yes, remember, you said you didnt like kids.  you never babysat, never played with dolls, she had barbies but only cut their hair and hit people with them.  She told me that she babysat a few times.  Clarification: she spent the night at a friend of mines house with her 3 kids age 12, 8, and 4.  She didnt get there until 10pm. the kids were fed, bathed and 2 of them were already in the bed.  So she just was there to sleep on the couch and make sure nobody killed eachother- LOL!   She then said, "you are going to help me aren't you?"  I told her I thought she would do fine and she would figure out what to do just like everybody else does but if it looked like she was going to kill the baby I would come rescue her- the baby not DD.
> 
> OH, BOY! what fun this is going to be.



That IS funny! And she sounds a bit like me when I was younger too. I've changed though. And I'm sure she'll do fine, but that is a funny story!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

the Fidge said:


> *UM*- looked up Utah Mama underr face book no luck??



Fidge! You're on facebook? Find me! Or send me your full name so I can look you up?


----------



## Sparkie

YEA!!!!             I have HEAT!!!!   


Now what to have for dinner????
 I'm feeling fish tonight.  I've been doing Talipia lately.  I just cook it in a skillet with olive oil and use Chef Paul's seafood seasoning the redfish one.  Kinda spicy.  We have the fish and steamed broccoli. 

My cornbread recipie isnt that fancy....

Corn meal
Self rising flour
milk
egg

cooked in a cast iron skillet.  If you want a sweet cornbread you can add sugar. My mother in law adds mayonaise. 

I had a girlfriend who made mexican cornbread and it was a meal in itself.  You do the above cornbread mix then add cooked ground beef, whole kernel corn, japaleno peppers and bake.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Sparkie said:


> YEA!!!!             I have HEAT!!!!



Im so jealous!   
Maybe tomorrow. If the plumber gets off his bee-hind and actually does his job!


----------



## punkin413

::: peeps in :::

hi.


----------



## UtahMama

punkin413 said:


> ::: peeps in :::
> 
> hi.



WHUUUUT!!!!!???

YAY!!!! Dawn! I've sorely missed you! 

(STAY!)  





Cute kid story coming up. Feel free to skim or skip. 

Got this e-mail from her preschool teacher today within minutes of her coming home from preschool:

We are learning the letter "Ll" this week. Every time we learn a new letter, we glue something to that letter. We were getting ready for that today when I picked up a piece of lace and asked:

Me:"Does anyone know what this is called?"

Norah: "B00b stuff?"

Me:That's close, it's called l-l-lace.
Can you say that with me?
l-l-lace."

 

I can't _imagine_ where she gets this stuff from!


----------



## punkin413

UtahMama said:


> WHUUUUT!!!!!???
> 
> YAY!!!! Dawn! I've sorely missed you!
> 
> (STAY!)



i've missed you guys, too!  i don't even remember when the last time i was here was.  i'm sure there are lots of new faces and i'm hoping some old ones too!  life just happened - i got busy and overwhelmed and strayed.  i've gained a few pounds back but nothing major.  i refused to weigh myself over the holidays but i weighed in on monday morning at 141 pounds.  i've been back on my strict 1500 calories a day and writing down what i eat and i've already lost 5 pounds as of today!!!!  it's amazing what a little discipline will do.

i'm hoping that sticks for my first weigh-in tomorrow as a reformed peep.  that is.....if you guys will forgive my absence and have me back.


----------



## UtahMama

I was at Costco today and noticed a table full of bathing suits.

I normally would never even look at bathing suits in January, but one color combo caught my eye: BLACK AND WHITE paisley! 
For only $19! _It would be financially irresponsible NOT to buy such a cute suit. _  

Here's the best part, there wasn't any 14's, and the 16's looked too large (busty), so I bought a 12thinking/hoping to wear it next summer. Well! Just for kicks I tried it on when I got home. Guess what?


Pick One:
A. I was traumatized and am going to take it back ASAP. What was I thinking? Not since the low-rise jeans incident of 2007 in the GAP fitting room have I been so _entertained_.

B. It fit! A TWELVE.  

C. It _did_ fit, but I instantly doubted the sizing as manufacturers scam and it's now bugging me to the point where I want BBQ potato chips and some icecream for comfort.


*Correct answer is *B* (although I did find it funny that I'm NOT in anything even close to a 12 ....YET)((and BBQ chips DO sound kinda good, grrrr))


----------



## Pakey

Hi all.  Had to post when I saw Dawn pop up as having posted.  Hi Dawn.   

Wendy, the bathing suit sounds really cute and for only $19 (doesn't Costco have some of the greatest apparel deals?).  I think you should post a pic of yourself modeling over here on this thread for us peeps.  Trust me, nobody looks in these threads so the pic would be safe with us.   

I've been fairly good this week although my husband has been sabotaging me at every corner.  He is the cook/grocery shopper and I guess he just doesn't want to eat the good stuff.  He made oatmeal raisin cookies last night and I feel I did great by only eating ONE.  

I leave in 2 weeks on the vacation with his ex wife and I'm so not bathing suit ready.  I guess I'll just flash the big honking diamond ring my husband bought me for Christmas.  Maybe she'll be blinded by the glare and not notice the cottage cheese thighs.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

punkin413 said:


> i'm hoping that sticks for my first weigh-in tomorrow as a reformed peep.  that is.....if you guys will forgive my absence and have me back.


Welcome back!  I kinda-sorta disappeared for about a month and a half myself.  10 pounds and lots of regret later, I'm back too.  (Although, I doubt I'll be 5 pounds lighter tomorrow!)

Soooo, this Facebook thing.  I joined a while back, but never got around to looking the Peeps up.  Is there like a DISappearing Peeps group I should be looking for?  Or what?


----------



## UtahMama

Pakey said:


> Wendy, the bathing suit sounds really cute and for only $19 (doesn't Costco have some of the greatest apparel deals?).  I think you should post a pic of yourself modeling over here on this thread for us peeps.  Trust me, nobody looks in these threads so the pic would be safe with us.
> 
> 
> I leave in 2 weeks on the vacation with his ex wife and I'm so not bathing suit ready.  I guess I'll just flash the big honking diamond ring my husband bought me for Christmas.  Maybe she'll be blinded by the glare and not notice the cottage cheese thighs.


No way on the picture (nooooooo! ). I still need some sort of cottage-cheese-thigh covering such as a black or white sarong or shorts. Or maybe I'll drag my 3 littlest kids around surrounding me at all times. Or carry a fern plant...

Yes, blind her with shiny objects! GOOD strategy!  



WI_DisneyFan said:


> Welcome back!  I kinda-sorta disappeared for about a month and a half myself.  10 pounds and lots of regret later, I'm back too.  (Although, I doubt I'll be 5 pounds lighter tomorrow!)
> 
> Soooo, this Facebook thing.  I joined a while back, but never got around to looking the Peeps up.  Is there like a DISappearing Peeps group I should be looking for?  Or what?


Yes! Contact me and/or Lynda (Disneyfreak) for our full names to have as Facebook friends then we'll let you IN. Now, it kinda died, but it's still ooozing with potential. 

I REeeeEeLLy was hoping it would be a success.


----------



## Kathi OD

Sooooo exciting about the size 12 cheapo bathing suit!  It would have been a bargain even if it didn't fit.   

I swear you should all have a little female surgery to help with the weight loss thingy.  You are all gonna be freakin jealous tomorrow when you see my number for the week!!!  (problem is, 2 weeks from now, when the appetite returns, I'll be refusing to post that number).

Nite all!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

UtahMama said:


> Got this e-mail from her preschool teacher today within minutes of her coming home from preschool:
> 
> We are learning the letter "Ll" this week. Every time we learn a new letter, we glue something to that letter. We were getting ready for that today when I picked up a piece of lace and asked:
> 
> Me:"Does anyone know what this is called?"
> 
> Norah: "B00b stuff?"
> 
> Me:That's close, it's called l-l-lace.
> Can you say that with me?
> l-l-lace."
> 
> 
> 
> I can't _imagine_ where she gets this stuff from!



That is hilarious!!!  



punkin413 said:


> i've missed you guys, too!  i don't even remember when the last time i was here was.  i'm sure there are lots of new faces and i'm hoping some old ones too!  life just happened - i got busy and overwhelmed and strayed.  i've gained a few pounds back but nothing major.  i refused to weigh myself over the holidays but i weighed in on monday morning at 141 pounds.  i've been back on my strict 1500 calories a day and writing down what i eat and i've already lost 5 pounds as of today!!!!  it's amazing what a little discipline will do.
> 
> i'm hoping that sticks for my first weigh-in tomorrow as a reformed peep.  that is.....if you guys will forgive my absence and have me back.



You HAVE been missed! I was just thinking about you today. I have also gained back a few pounds and am getting back on track myself. 



UtahMama said:


> Yes! Contact me and/or Lynda (Disneyfreak) for our full names to have as Facebook friends then we'll let you IN. Now, it kinda died, but it's still ooozing with potential.
> 
> I REeeeEeLLy was hoping it would be a success.



It DOES still have potential Wendy!  I did just post over there on our smack down thread today. And it sounds like a few more Peeps are joining Facebook, so let's fire it up again!


----------



## dismom9761

dwheatl said:


> Amy - Happy birthday. Sounds like you made great choices today.


Thank you! 


MA pigletfan said:


> good morning peepers...
> well i will be off in a few to NH but i weighed in this morning as i said i would and i am DOWN 3.6!!! yay! i know that it won't be this good every week..but i am happy the first week on WW went so smoothly...i def. need to get more activity in for next week though!
> Have a good one..i will be checkin in with you guys Saturday..so do exciting things!


Thats great!! 


Sparkie said:


> I'm so sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sitting without heat as well.  Fortunately though the lows are in the 40's and highs in 50 - 60 range so its cool but I'm not freezing by comparison.  But being from the south, I much prefer lows in the 70's and highs in the 80 - 90 range.  *HURRY UP SUMMER! *
> 
> 
> DD is moving right along. She is 35 weeks now.  Feeling pregnant and miserable.  She gained 9 pounds this past 2 weeks and her hands and feet are a little swollen - nobody would notice but me because she still looks skinny- her blood pressure is creeping up - not bad- 123/88 but her baseline was 90/50.  The doctor told her to rest, rest, rest..... we just laughed cause I dont know how much more she can rest.... she doesnt officially get up until noon and is in the bed loungeing the rest of the time.... He also said for her to watch her salt intake and drink water. Her delivery is scheduled for Feb 3rd unless the baby decides to come sooner.  So not much longer and the real fun begins.
> 
> You guys will laugh at this..... while sitting in the doctor's office the other day she looks at me and says.... "you know, I've never changed a diaper before. I dont know how. I've never fed a baby before either." I said yes, remember, you said you didnt like kids.  you never babysat, never played with dolls, she had barbies but only cut their hair and hit people with them.  She told me that she babysat a few times.  Clarification: she spent the night at a friend of mines house with her 3 kids age 12, 8, and 4.  She didnt get there until 10pm. the kids were fed, bathed and 2 of them were already in the bed.  So she just was there to sleep on the couch and make sure nobody killed eachother- LOL!   She then said, "you are going to help me aren't you?"  I told her I thought she would do fine and she would figure out what to do just like everybody else does but if it looked like she was going to kill the baby I would come rescue her- the baby not DD.
> 
> OH, BOY! what fun this is going to be.


I agree about the temps.I need warmth!That is funny about your DD. 


Disneyfreak92 said:


> I remember you Amy! Welcome back! And those muffins sounds yummy! Could you post the recipe maybe? And WOO HOO on Disney in 37 days!


Hi! Thanks for the welcome.I will post the recipe below. 


punkin413 said:


> ::: peeps in :::
> 
> hi.


Hi! 


UtahMama said:


> Cute kid story coming up. Feel free to skim or skip.
> 
> Got this e-mail from her preschool teacher today within minutes of her coming home from preschool:
> 
> We are learning the letter "Ll" this week. Every time we learn a new letter, we glue something to that letter. We were getting ready for that today when I picked up a piece of lace and asked:
> 
> Me:"Does anyone know what this is called?"
> 
> Norah: "B00b stuff?"
> 
> Me:That's close, it's called l-l-lace.
> Can you say that with me?
> l-l-lace."


  Sounds like my youngest.


UtahMama said:


> I was at Costco today and noticed a table full of bathing suits.
> 
> I normally would never even look at bathing suits in January, but one color combo caught my eye: BLACK AND WHITE paisley!
> For only $19! _It would be financially irresponsible NOT to buy such a cute suit. _
> 
> Here's the best part, there wasn't any 14's, and the 16's looked too large (busty), so I bought a 12thinking/hoping to wear it next summer. Well! Just for kicks I tried it on when I got home. Guess what?
> 
> 
> Pick One:
> A. I was traumatized and am going to take it back ASAP. What was I thinking? Not since the low-rise jeans incident of 2007 in the GAP fitting room have I been so _entertained_.
> 
> B. It fit! A TWELVE.
> 
> C. It _did_ fit, but I instantly doubted the sizing as manufacturers scam and it's now bugging me to the point where I want BBQ potato chips and some icecream for comfort.
> 
> 
> *Correct answer is *B* (although I did find it funny that I'm NOT in anything even close to a 12 ....YET)((and BBQ chips DO sound kinda good, grrrr))


  Thats wonderful!


Pakey said:


> I've been fairly good this week although my husband has been sabotaging me at every corner.  He is the cook/grocery shopper and I guess he just doesn't want to eat the good stuff.  He made oatmeal raisin cookies last night and I feel I did great by only eating ONE.
> 
> I leave in 2 weeks on the vacation with his ex wife and I'm so not bathing suit ready.  I guess I'll just flash the big honking diamond ring my husband bought me for Christmas.  Maybe she'll be blinded by the glare and not notice the cottage cheese thighs.



I agree with blinding with the bling.


----------



## dismom9761

I did well today. I stayed within my calories though after reading Punkin's post I am wondering if I am keeping them too low.I am doing 1200 a day. I thought thats what I did last time.I went to the gym but I took it easy.I am super sore and I have my first session with my trainer tomorrow that came free with the membership. I did total about 45 minutes though.

WW cupcake/muffin recipes are super easy.

Strawberry-
One box of strawberry cake mix with one can diet sprite,

Chocolate-one box devils food cake mix with a diet coke

Spice-
I box spice cake mix,one can pumpkin,and 1/2 cup water.

Just mix and follow the directions on the box for cooking cupcakes.You can use different variations.I know some like to make the chocolate with Dr.Pepper.


----------



## HockeyKat

dismom, I stayed at 1200 with an every other week cheat night, and exercised a lot, and lost almost 60 lbs in about a year.  Let it creep back on, which is another story, but 1200 worked for me.   I am 5'8 and went from 218 to 160.

I have more to say but am too tired to post it.  Faith, definitely bling, though, and Dawn, nice to "see" you.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

UtahMama said:


> Yes! Contact me and/or Lynda (Disneyfreak) for our full names to have as Facebook friends then we'll let you IN. Now, it kinda died, but it's still ooozing with potential.
> 
> I REeeeEeLLy was hoping it would be a success.


Got your PM, and the friend request is on its way!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Good luck for tomorrow's weigh-in everybody!  (I'm hoping for two or more, but I'll be happy with one...)


----------



## punkin413

UtahMama said:


> B. It fit! A TWELVE.



CONGRATS!!!!   



Pakey said:


> Hi all.  Had to post when I saw Dawn pop up as having posted.  Hi Dawn.



hi, pakey!  glad to see you're back on the peeps thread.  when i had left i believe you had, too.



WI_DisneyFan said:


> Welcome back!  I kinda-sorta disappeared for about a month and a half myself.  10 pounds and lots of regret later, I'm back too.  (Although, I doubt I'll be 5 pounds lighter tomorrow!)



hey, aaron!  good to know i'm not the only bad peep around here.   



UtahMama said:


> Yes! Contact me and/or Lynda (Disneyfreak) for our full names to have as Facebook friends then we'll let you IN. Now, it kinda died, but it's still ooozing with potential.
> 
> I REeeeEeLLy was hoping it would be a success.



i was on it briefly but the group is not the reason i didn't check in - i'm one of the very few people on the face of the earth that just doesn't like facebook all that much.  i don't check it very often.   



Disneyfreak92 said:


> You HAVE been missed! I was just thinking about you today. I have also gained back a few pounds and am getting back on track myself.



hey, lynda!  wow....there are so many of you that i have missed.  i thought of you recently too when i found a new setting on my camera that gave me better fireworks pictures!   



dismom9761 said:


> Hi!



hey, amy!  good to see you.



HockeyKat said:


> and Dawn, nice to "see" you.



you, too....my real-life friend!   



WI_DisneyFan said:


> Good luck for tomorrow's weigh-in everybody!  (I'm hoping for two or more, but I'll be happy with one...)



you too!


----------



## punkin413

oh, i forgot to mention in the last post that i have not one, but TWO TRs going right now!  they're both listed below in my signature under "current TRs."  the september one features a real-life disappearing peep encounter!   and i definitely need more peepage over on my TRs.


----------



## dwheatl

Sparkie said:


> You guys will laugh at this..... while sitting in the doctor's office the other day she looks at me and says.... "you know, I've never changed a diaper before. I dont know how. I've never fed a baby before either." I said yes, remember, you said you didnt like kids.  you never babysat, never played with dolls, she had barbies but only cut their hair and hit people with them.  She told me that she babysat a few times.  Clarification: she spent the night at a friend of mines house with her 3 kids age 12, 8, and 4.  She didnt get there until 10pm. the kids were fed, bathed and 2 of them were already in the bed.  So she just was there to sleep on the couch and make sure nobody killed eachother- LOL!   She then said, "you are going to help me aren't you?"  I told her I thought she would do fine and she would figure out what to do just like everybody else does but if it looked like she was going to kill the baby I would come rescue her- the baby not DD.
> 
> OH, BOY! what fun this is going to be.


 When I was expecting my first, I took a 2 night newborn parenting class. We learned about diapers, colic, etc. I still made plenty of mistakes, but it did boost my confidence.



Disneyfreak92 said:


> I want to add you on Facebook! Could you PM me your full name, or I could send you mine?



I tried sending you an email, but I'm not sure it went through (it was acting wonky). If not PM me, please.


UtahMama said:


> We are learning the letter "Ll" this week. Every time we learn a new letter, we glue something to that letter. We were getting ready for that today when I picked up a piece of lace and asked:
> 
> Me:"Does anyone know what this is called?"
> 
> Norah: "B00b stuff?"
> 
> Me:That's close, it's called l-l-lace.
> Can you say that with me?
> l-l-lace."
> 
> 
> 
> I can't _imagine_ where she gets this stuff from!


 Sounds like you've got some nice lacy underthings.  Beats the plain but comfy bras I've been buying at Costco.



punkin413 said:


> i'm hoping that sticks for my first weigh-in tomorrow as a reformed peep.  that is.....if you guys will forgive my absence and have me back.


 Welcome back! Of course we forgive your absence. Sounds like you were off living it up.



Pakey said:


> I leave in 2 weeks on the vacation with his ex wife and I'm so not bathing suit ready.  I guess I'll just flash the big honking diamond ring my husband bought me for Christmas.  Maybe she'll be blinded by the glare and not notice the cottage cheese thighs.


 And you can always use the ring to smack her a good one if she gives you any guff. Just sayin'.



UtahMama said:


> Yes! Contact me and/or Lynda (Disneyfreak) for our full names to have as Facebook friends then we'll let you IN. Now, it kinda died, but it's still ooozing with potential.
> 
> I REeeeEeLLy was hoping it would be a success.


 The promise of your bum shots is what got me over there, and then I couldn't find you. I promise if you let me be your friend I've got my own amazing bum shot (I'm even wearing DIS-approved lime green).


----------



## DisneyGalUK

punkin413 said:


> ::: peeps in :::
> 
> hi.



 Yay! Welcome back Dawn!



UtahMama said:


> I REeeeEeLLy was hoping it would be a success.



It still can be a success!  

*Im on Facebook peeps - PM me!!!*

So I am -1lb I admit, I was hoping for more with the stomach flu diet. But, considering I only did an hour and half exercise all week - i'll take it!

Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## lovealldisney

> We are learning the letter "Ll" this week. Every time we learn a new letter, we glue something to that letter. We were getting ready for that today when I picked up a piece of lace and asked:
> 
> Me:"Does anyone know what this is called?"
> 
> Norah: "B00b stuff?"
> 
> Me:That's close, it's called l-l-lace.
> Can you say that with me?
> l-l-lace."



Too funny!!!    This sounds like my DD when she was that age! 

Congrats on the size 12 Good for you!!!  



Ok I forgot to weigh myself this morning! I know what is wrong with me. Will weigh in over the weekend! Have a great day!!


----------



## DisneyLaura

LittleBoPeep said:


> Just popping in quickly to say I'm not weighing in this week.  Unfortunately, I'm back in California, as my dad passed away this past Saturday.  We were a little shocked, as he just got home from the rehabilitation center a few days before and seemed to be doing fine.
> 
> Not sure when I'll be getting back home, but I'll try to pop back in when I can.  The good thing is I haven't been eating a lot, but when I have, I've been craving good healthy things.  My body's telling me just what it needs to get by, so I'm listening.
> 
> Thanks for all of the past remarks about my dad... I appreciate it.



So sorry to hear about your father  



MA pigletfan said:


> SO...Greg is taking me away to NH tommorow till Saturday as part of my Christmas gift  ..I'm excited. I have a feeling my diet will be "compromised" a bit  but i will still log in everything on weightwatchers mobile and go from there. I think we are planning on  snow shoeing one of the days so that should earn me some exercise benefits!!!! I guess the place we are staying ( he wont' tell me much!) is a really nice bed n breakfast and we have a whole floor to ourselves with a jacuzzi and all sorts of nice stuff..sounds good to me!!
> I will weigh in tommorow morning if that is ok, since scales are a No-No on vacation!!



OOhhh that sounds like fun.  Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

I'm *- 1 lb *this week.  Not much of a loss considering I exercised for 8 1/2 hours this past week.  Maybe next week will be my week.


----------



## UGABelle

Well I guess I'm joining the club, because I'm -1 lb this week too. 

If I lose the same for the next 4 weeks I will meet my Valentine's Challenge goal. 

Good luck everyone and hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## UtahMama

Kathi OD said:


> Sooooo exciting about the size 12 cheapo bathing suit!  It would have been a bargain even if it didn't fit.
> 
> I swear you should all have a little female surgery to help with the weight loss thingy.  You are all gonna be freakin jealous tomorrow when you see my number for the week!!!  (problem is, 2 weeks from now, when the appetite returns, I'll be refusing to post that number).
> 
> Nite all!


Waiting for your BIG numbers, lady.  



dwheatl said:


> Sounds like you've got some nice lacy underthings.  Beats the plain but comfy bras I've been buying at Costco.
> 
> 
> The promise of your bum shots is what got me over there, and then I couldn't find you. I promise if you let me be your friend I've got my own amazing bum shot (I'm even wearing DIS-approved lime green).



I DO have pretty "unmentionables" ...which make me FEEL pretty and sexy etc. which I highly, HIGHLY recommend we all do! On the outside, I'm a frumpy mom. Underneath the jeans and lycra layered t-shirts, I have this whole secret sexy thang going on. Makes a HUGE difference in my whole attitude. I'm anti-packaged Hane's Her Way/ Jockey for Her, etc. 

PM me for my name. I have to see your amazing bum shot!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Well, if I can keep this up I'll be at my goal weight in no time!  I was able to *lose 2.8 pounds *this week.  But just to keep from getting overly confident, I'm chalking some of that up to a Biggest Loser Week 1 syndrome where you lose lotsa weight the first week on a diet, and then it becomes more of a struggle later on.

Let's see some good numbers to start the year!


----------



## the Fidge

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Fidge! You're on facebook? Find me! Or send me your full name so I can look you up?


Can do!  I have no clue about it, as a dear friend kept at me to join so I finally gave in!  

OK SAMER here and thats ok had a hard week, life having its way with me but lost of good things coming of it.  Amazing to me with this journaling thing how every uncomfortable moment is normally been answered with: hmm... you know some chocolate that should make me feel or better or some nice warm italian bread and of course maybe something heavy and warm!  

Its brutally cold here and I can't wait to trade in some sand for snow!   

Hope everyone is doing well and don't forget it takes 3 months of doing something regularly to become a habit so if we get this down well look out March!

Happy Firday!


----------



## DisneyLaura

Sparkie said:


> DD is moving right along. She is 35 weeks now.  Feeling pregnant and miserable.  She gained 9 pounds this past 2 weeks and her hands and feet are a little swollen - nobody would notice but me because she still looks skinny- her blood pressure is creeping up - not bad- 123/88 but her baseline was 90/50.  The doctor told her to rest, rest, rest..... we just laughed cause I dont know how much more she can rest.... she doesnt officially get up until noon and is in the bed loungeing the rest of the time.... He also said for her to watch her salt intake and drink water. Her delivery is scheduled for Feb 3rd unless the baby decides to come sooner.  So not much longer and the real fun begins.
> 
> You guys will laugh at this..... while sitting in the doctor's office the other day she looks at me and says.... "you know, I've never changed a diaper before. I dont know how. I've never fed a baby before either." I said yes, remember, you said you didnt like kids.  you never babysat, never played with dolls, she had barbies but only cut their hair and hit people with them.  She told me that she babysat a few times.  Clarification: she spent the night at a friend of mines house with her 3 kids age 12, 8, and 4.  She didnt get there until 10pm. the kids were fed, bathed and 2 of them were already in the bed.  So she just was there to sleep on the couch and make sure nobody killed eachother- LOL!   She then said, "you are going to help me aren't you?"  I told her I thought she would do fine and she would figure out what to do just like everybody else does but if it looked like she was going to kill the baby I would come rescue her- the baby not DD.
> 
> OH, BOY! what fun this is going to be.



I can't believe she only has 5 five weeks left.  That's a funny story but I'm sure she will do fine.  I know in the hospital they had some classes while I was in there after I delivered about how to bathe the baby.  Maybe she can look into that to see if anything is offered at the hospital for her.



punkin413 said:


> ::: peeps in :::
> 
> hi.



Hi Dawn - Although I have been chatting with you on your TR's it's nice to see you over here. 



UtahMama said:


> *Correct answer is *B* (although I did find it funny that I'm NOT in anything even close to a 12 ....YET)((and BBQ chips DO sound kinda good, grrrr))



That is great news.  You go girl



Pakey said:


> I've been fairly good this week although my husband has been sabotaging me at every corner.  He is the cook/grocery shopper and I guess he just doesn't want to eat the good stuff.  He made oatmeal raisin cookies last night and I feel I did great by only eating ONE.
> 
> I leave in 2 weeks on the vacation with his ex wife and I'm so not bathing suit ready.  I guess I'll just flash the big honking diamond ring my husband bought me for Christmas.  Maybe she'll be blinded by the glare and not notice the cottage cheese thighs.



Well good for you for only eating ONE cookie, that's will power I tell ya.  I agree with everyone else - blind her with your bling  



UGABelle said:


> Sorry if I confused you.  You don't get a code with the planning DVD, but I've heard the more "stuff" you order or request from Disney, the better your chances are of getting a code.
> 
> I don't know if there's any truth to that, but I figured it couldn't hurt.
> 
> Hope you get lucky and get one!



That's ok I just didn't wanna miss something to save some money  



2girlsmom said:


> Just need that I Can't Believe It's Not Butter spray, then you get the "butter" taste, but no calories!



I put this on my baked potatoes or rice, not that bad



UtahMama said:


> Cute kid story coming up. Feel free to skim or skip.
> 
> Got this e-mail from her preschool teacher today within minutes of her coming home from preschool:
> 
> We are learning the letter "Ll" this week. Every time we learn a new letter, we glue something to that letter. We were getting ready for that today when I picked up a piece of lace and asked:
> 
> Me:"Does anyone know what this is called?"
> 
> Norah: "B00b stuff?"
> 
> Me:That's close, it's called l-l-lace.
> Can you say that with me?
> l-l-lace."
> 
> 
> 
> I can't _imagine_ where she gets this stuff from!



 Out of the mouths of babes




Kathi OD said:


> Sooooo exciting about the size 12 cheapo bathing suit!  It would have been a bargain even if it didn't fit.
> 
> I swear you should all have a little female surgery to help with the weight loss thingy.  You are all gonna be freakin jealous tomorrow when you see my number for the week!!!  (problem is, 2 weeks from now, when the appetite returns, I'll be refusing to post that number).
> 
> Nite all!



Oh I'm sorry to hear that you had surgery, I must have missed that but I can't wait to see your number  



dismom9761 said:


> I did well today. I stayed within my calories though after reading Punkin's post I am wondering if I am keeping them too low.I am doing 1200 a day. I thought thats what I did last time.I went to the gym but I took it easy.I am super sore and I have my first session with my trainer tomorrow that came free with the membership. I did total about 45 minutes though.
> 
> WW cupcake/muffin recipes are super easy.
> 
> Strawberry-
> One box of strawberry cake mix with one can diet sprite,
> 
> Chocolate-one box devils food cake mix with a diet coke
> 
> Spice-
> I box spice cake mix,one can pumpkin,and 1/2 cup water.
> 
> Just mix and follow the directions on the box for cooking cupcakes.You can use different variations.I know some like to make the chocolate with Dr.Pepper.



Oh I remember these recipes, they taste really good.  I did the chocolate one.  My question is how much batter do you put in a liner (cupcake)?



UtahMama said:


> I DO have pretty "unmentionables" ...which make me FEEL pretty and sexy etc. which I highly, HIGHLY recommend we all do! On the outside, I'm a frumpy mom. Underneath the jeans and lycra layered t-shirts, I have this whole secret sexy thang going on. Makes a HUGE difference in my whole attitude. I'm anti-packaged Hane's Her Way/ Jockey for Her, etc.
> 
> PM me for my name. I have to see your amazing bum shot!



I totally agree that you need things to make you feel pretty even if no one can see them.  Although I have to admit I have a lot of those Hane's for Her undies, love my cotton undies



WI_DisneyFan said:


> Well, if I can keep this up I'll be at my goal weight in no time!  I was able to *lose 2.8 pounds *this week.  But just to keep from getting overly confident, I'm chalking some of that up to a Biggest Loser Week 1 syndrome where you lose lotsa weight the first week on a diet, and then it becomes more of a struggle later on.
> 
> Let's see some good numbers to start the year!



Aaron you lost 2.8 lb because you worked for it.  Don't sell yourself short.  Good job.  

I have wonderful news to share with my peeps.  First of all I am starting to feel better.  I laid on the couch and slept for one and half days.  My sides hurt from coughing, my nose hurts inside (I hope it's not another sinus infection).  I had the chills one second and sweating the next.  Headaches like you wouldn't believe.  Not fun.  Now of course I have a huge rat's nest in the back of my head from laying down and I have to try and comb through that today.

Anyway I weighed myself today and I'm -5.2 lb.  I'm sure a lot of it is from being sick and Aunt Flo just leaving but I'm glad to see it anyway.


----------



## punkin413

dwheatl said:


> Welcome back! Of course we forgive your absence. Sounds like you were off living it up.



well, i went to disney world in september and december but i can't remember exactly when i last checked in here.  but other than that,  just the norm!



DisneyGalUK said:


> Yay! Welcome back Dawn!



thanks!



DisneyLaura said:


> Hi Dawn - Although I have been chatting with you on your TR's it's nice to see you over here.
> 
> 
> I have wonderful news to share with my peeps.  First of all I am starting to feel better.  I laid on the couch and slept for one and half days.  My sides hurt from coughing, my nose hurts inside (I hope it's not another sinus infection).  I had the chills one second and sweating the next.  Headaches like you wouldn't believe.  Not fun.  Now of course I have a huge rat's nest in the back of my head from laying down and I have to try and comb through that today.



thanks!  it's good to be back.

glad to hear that you're feeling better but sorry  you were so sick.  no fun!   

i see some pretty numbers!!!!   

i'm -5 pounds today.  as aaron said...



WI_DisneyFan said:


> But just to keep from getting overly confident, I'm chalking some of that up to a Biggest Loser Week 1 syndrome where you lose lotsa weight the first week on a diet, and then it becomes more of a struggle later on.



that's totally what's going on with me too!  

so are we doing a valentine's day challenge?  if so, put me down for 8 pounds!  i've already got 5 of them done - that should be no problem (i hope).


----------



## LMO429

Hi Dawn!!! Welcome Back!  

I'm down -3 pounds this week, I think it would have been more but Aunt Flo is in Da house!!!!!!  My first week of Chalean Extreme will be over today....I still love it and notice a change in my body already  

Utah Mama: How exciting about the size 12   
I have a similiar goal this upcoming Disney Trip not to wear a tank top over my bathing suit at blizzard beach.


----------



## LMO429

WOW everyone is putting up great numbers this week!!!!   


OT: Have any peeps ever cruise on a Disney Cruise Line before.  We are going on a 4 nt cruise in May.  We are using a car service to get us to and from the port.  At the departure of the cruise what time should I schedule the car service to pick us up.  We have the second seating?  I want to get the time as accuarte as possible because there is a $45 dollar an hour wait fee if I get the time wrong ...TIA.....any other tips about a disney cruise?


----------



## dwheatl

Fly-by. I'm down 3.2!  that's all the disneyland weight, and all but .4 of the holiday weight. thanks for the inspiration, peepers!


----------



## punkin413

LMO429 said:


> Hi Dawn!!! Welcome Back!
> 
> I'm down -3 pounds this week, I think it would have been more but Aunt Flo is in Da house!!!!!!  My first week of Chalean Extreme will be over today....I still love it and notice a change in my body already



thanks!  

what is chalean extreme?  i'm sure you've talked about it before but i was MIA!


----------



## LMO429

punkin413 said:


> thanks!
> 
> what is chalean extreme?  i'm sure you've talked about it before but i was MIA!



I'm a big at home exerciser....
I love it......check it out

http://www.beachbody.com/product/fitness_programs/chalean_extreme.do


----------



## mousehouselover

Just have a minute to pop on and post a 5.6 lb loss for the week!! It's a combination of keeping track of what I'm eating and all the walking I've been doing. 

Lauren~ I thought you could use ME for transportation to and from the port. I know everyone has different preferences, this just seemed to be the easiest and most cost effective. 

Dawn~ Welcome back!! I'll have to get over to your TR to see what you were up to. I'm so sorry we weren't able to get together even though we were both at MVMCP. 

I have to go to work in less than 5 mins so I've got to go!


----------



## 2girlsmom

Hey, all! Sounds like everyone had a great week! Okay, Wendy, I told you after the holidays I would get the scale and get started and I did, last Friday was my baseline, this week I am down -2.6 pounds. I have not added much by way of exercise yet, I am starting small, with making sure I drink all my water plus some and then I have been bringing fruit to work for snacks so I can resist the candy bowls all over my floor, and eating a Healthy Choice steamer for lunch, then eating a regular supper but cutting the portion size a bit. Seems to be working a little anyway!


----------



## Pakey

I'm -2.  I thought that was great until I came on here and saw what everyone else is posting.  You guys are awesome and I'm so proud of everyone.  I'm very happy with my loss, at my age I have to work twice as hard as you young people.

Lauren, I leave on my Disney cruise in 2 weeks.  I'll tell you all about it when I get back.  In the meantime, the Disney cruise forum is loaded with information.  If you ask your questions over there, the 5768768594 experts on these boards will answer your questions.  And the Disney transfers are $70 per person so not cost effective at all; I should know, I'm paying for 11 people to ride that bus


----------



## Kathi OD

I am telling you all, a lil female surgery is the way to go.  This week I'm down a big *22*.  Yes, that's right.  Won't go into details, but that's what happens when you're carrying around something you shouldn't be.  

Part of it is that I also don't have an appetite since the surgery.  When that returns, I expect the poundage to rise somewhat.


----------



## 2girlsmom

Kathi OD said:


> I am telling you all, a lil female surgery is the way to go. This week I'm down a big *22*. Yes, that's right. Won't go into details, but that's what happens when you're carrying around something you shouldn't be.
> 
> Part of it is that I also don't have an appetite since the surgery. When that returns, I expect the poundage to rise somewhat.


WOW! But I don't think I want to have to have surgery to lose it, nor do I have any desire to do the other weight loss that works big for me (pregnancy and childbirth)... 

I hope you feel better soon Kathi!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

LMO429 said:


> I'm a big at home exerciser....
> I love it......check it out
> 
> http://www.beachbody.com/product/fitness_programs/chalean_extreme.do



Mine arrived today, I can't wait to try it out!! I only got the email yesterday saying it had been dispatched!! VERY fast international delivery!!!!!

Well done all you losers! I will weigh Sunday and post it next Friday, then I will be back on the right day with you all!! I have stuck to food and exercise saintdom all week though so fingers crossed . . .!!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Sparkie said:


> YEA!!!!             I have HEAT!!!!
> 
> 
> Now what to have for dinner????
> I'm feeling fish tonight.  I've been doing Talipia lately.  I just cook it in a skillet with olive oil and use Chef Paul's seafood seasoning the redfish one.  Kinda spicy.  We have the fish and steamed broccoli.
> 
> My cornbread recipie isnt that fancy....
> 
> Corn meal
> Self rising flour
> milk
> egg
> 
> cooked in a cast iron skillet.  If you want a sweet cornbread you can add sugar. My mother in law adds mayonaise.
> 
> I had a girlfriend who made mexican cornbread and it was a meal in itself.  You do the above cornbread mix then add cooked ground beef, whole kernel corn, japaleno peppers and bake.



Oh this sounds a bit simpler for a beginner . . . what are the quantities, how long do you cook for, and at what temperature?!! Thanks!!


----------



## DisCanCan

Sorry it has been a long time since I posted on here.   Life seemed to have gotten in the way & I thought that the new year would be a great time to get back on track & start a fresh.  I have a question does anyone else feel intimated about starting & going to a new gym??  And if so any pointers on how to get over it.  Thanks for all the help


----------



## Kathi OD

2girlsmom said:


> WOW! But I don't think I want to have to have surgery to lose it, nor do I have any desire to do the other weight loss that works big for me (pregnancy and childbirth)...
> 
> I hope you feel better soon Kathi!



I'm feeling pretty well, all things considered.  Yesterday I even made DH take me to Wegman's just so I could get out of the house.

Pregnancy and childbirth were always big weight loss options for me too...but even before the surgery, my body didn't do that kind of stuff any more.


----------



## 2girlsmom

Kathi OD said:


> I'm feeling pretty well, all things considered. Yesterday I even made DH take me to Wegman's just so I could get out of the house.
> 
> Pregnancy and childbirth were always big weight loss options for me too...but even before the surgery, my body didn't do that kind of stuff any more.


Glad to hear you are feeling well enough to be out and about! That's great!


Yeah, mine would at this point be an act of God, since I have those titanium clips in place.


----------



## LMO429

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Mine arrived today, I can't wait to try it out!! I only got the email yesterday saying it had been dispatched!! VERY fast international delivery!!!!!
> 
> Well done all you losers! I will weigh Sunday and post it next Friday, then I will be back on the right day with you all!! I have stuck to food and exercise saintdom all week though so fingers crossed . . .!!



Trust me you will love it!...


----------



## LMO429

Pakey said:


> I'm -2.  I thought that was great until I came on here and saw what everyone else is posting.  You guys are awesome and I'm so proud of everyone.  I'm very happy with my loss, at my age I have to work twice as hard as you young people.
> 
> Lauren, I leave on my Disney cruise in 2 weeks.  I'll tell you all about it when I get back.  In the meantime, the Disney cruise forum is loaded with information.  If you ask your questions over there, the 5768768594 experts on these boards will answer your questions.  And the Disney transfers are $70 per person so not cost effective at all; I should know, I'm paying for 11 people to ride that bus



If you could let me know that would be great!  The car service was not bad 200 dollars round trip. but its only me and my husband...11 WOW!


----------



## Sparkie

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Oh this sounds a bit simpler for a beginner . . . what are the quantities, how long do you cook for, and at what temperature?!! Thanks!!





The non-diet version (from my mama)

2 cups cornmeal
1 cup self rising flour
2 whole egg
1/2 to 1 cup buttermilk 

preheat oven to 450 degrees.  heat large cast iron skillet in oven with 2 to 3 tablespoons oil.  mix all ingredients above by hand (batter should be thick but pour easily off the spoon)  add mixture to heated pan.  cook for 15 to 20 minutes. top should be golden brown and when you insert toothpick in the middle it comes out clean.


NOW  for a SWEET cornbread and the one that looks yellow like they have at Hoop De Doo or whispering canyon

Use YELLOW corn meal and add 1 - 2 tablespoons of sugar.


To lighten up:

you could use egg substitutes instead of whole eggs and low fat buttermilk instead of whole buttermilk.




MOM also found a recipe in a book Live Dont Die by Vickie Parks


Comforting Cornbread

1 cup self rising cornmeal
1 1/2 cup water
1/2 cup egg substitute

preheat oven to 400. mix ingredients. put in preheated iron skillet or small square baking pan. coat pan with non stick cooking spray. bake for 30 min. 


I havent tried the Comforting Cornbread...... but MAMA's is GOOD!!!




Bad news peeps.... *I'm up 1*


----------



## UtahMama

Kathi OD said:


> I am telling you all, a lil female surgery is the way to go.  This week I'm down a big *22*.  Yes, that's right.  Won't go into details, but that's what happens when you're carrying around something you shouldn't be.
> 
> Part of it is that I also don't have an appetite since the surgery.  When that returns, I expect the poundage to rise somewhat.



Ha, silly girl, you pushed the 2 twice on accident....   JK, What a   GREAT day for you! Really! I'm honestly happy and relieved you are recovering nicely. And you realize, you are the thread's biggest loser....EVER!

Don't answer this, but my twisted mind is trying to guess the girlie-surgery you might have had causing you to be relieved of 22 pounds...I'm guessing since you didn't offer to donate the "extra" mammary to MY cause, you had a limb amputated, a siamese twin removed from your left side  , got one heck of a hair cut plus body wax, an ovarian cyst the size of a Volkswagon Beetle, or "other".  



Did I post my results yet today? 
Aaron- put me down for -2 for the St. Valentine's Day Massacre. 4 more! 

Ugh...that reminds me of all the candy I won't be eating on Feb. 14th.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

We've still got a handful left to check in, but we are just HAMMERIN' it this week.  Great job all!


----------



## punkin413

*lauren* - i'm looking at that website and it looks really cool!  my only question is do they offer the weights?  i notice they all have a specific kind of weight and i'm wondering if that comes with the system or if you can buy them or what?  i have bar weights (from body pump) but not free weights like that.



mousehouselover said:


> Dawn~ Welcome back!! I'll have to get over to your TR to see what you were up to. I'm so sorry we weren't able to get together even though we were both at MVMCP.



OMG.....i TOTALLY forgot about that!!!!  you know how you get to disney world and you say you're gonna do all these things and then  your brain is overwhelmed by the magic and you have disney amnesia?  apparently that's what happened with me.  i don't know if i could've managed it that night anyway.  you will have to see what happened in my TR that night - it was crazy!



DisCanCan said:


> I have a question does anyone else feel intimated about starting & going to a new gym??  And if so any pointers on how to get over it.  Thanks for all the help



my best friend is a fitness trainer in a gym and so she gets this from new members a lot.  take it from me:  BE PROUD THAT YOU'RE THERE!!!!!  you being in that gym is a lot more than most people can say.  and if anyone looks at you with anything other than a good attitude then who cares - they're a jerk anyway.  honestly most people are just focused on getting through their workout and if they're there for any other reason then they're flat-out losers in my opinion.


----------



## 2girlsmom

WI_DisneyFan said:


> We've still got a handful left to check in, but we are just HAMMERIN' it this week. Great job all!


Can you add me? I will aim for lose 6 pounds, okay?


----------



## Sparkie

Where are my attorney peeps?

I swear my kids are trying to kill me.  I am going to sound like some redneck, hillbilly mama, who dont know how to raise kids but here goes.....

1.  DD 17 pregnant and single- ok we are coping with that one and getting ready to welcome a new "short" person to our family


BUT today after I have worked all night my DH calls to tell me that my son is in jail in Memphis, TN..... I'm too ashamed to publically display the charges.....

I dont know if I told it before but this is now the SECOND time for the same thing... (not drugs)..... last time he was able to bond himself out, he paid his fines, he went to his class........ you would have thought coughing up roughly $1,000 of his own money that he would have learned..... BUT NOOOO!.... He's in trouble again.  I guess laws vary from state to state but they wont let him bond himself out ( bond is $250 ) - somebody has to sign for him or there he will sit.  He has been there since last night.... we were going to just let him sit but the bondsman said that they would probably move him to county jail because of the back log of cases due to the holidays and it may be weeks before he can go before the judge..... which would mean he would lose his job..... 

One minute I just dont want to care- just let him sit there- he made a stupid decision- let him sit in jail and think about how stupid he is......

Then the next I'm crying and wanting to drive to Memphis.......


I dont know what to do..... but these kids are making me feel really OLD, really fast......   I have secret thoughts of just packing up and escaping to my magical place ..... I need more therapy....  You all didnt know that Mickey Mouse was my psychiatrist, did you?  He has me on high doses of cheese cubes as my medication.... hince why I gained the 1 pound.... ( trying to hold on to my humor- please excuse if it wasnt funny )


Anybody want two kids?   I'm worn out. 

I promise I'm not a bad person - I just apparently have kids without brains.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Sparkie said:


> Where are my attorney peeps?
> 
> I swear my kids are trying to kill me.  I am going to sound like some redneck, hillbilly mama, who dont know how to raise kids but here goes.....
> 
> 1.  DD 17 pregnant and single- ok we are coping with that one and getting ready to welcome a new "short" person to our family
> 
> 
> BUT today after I have worked all night my DH calls to tell me that my son is in jail in Memphis, TN..... I'm too ashamed to publically display the charges.....
> 
> I dont know if I told it before but this is now the SECOND time for the same thing... (not drugs)..... last time he was able to bond himself out, he paid his fines, he went to his class........ you would have thought coughing up roughly $1,000 of his own money that he would have learned..... BUT NOOOO!.... He's in trouble again.  I guess laws vary from state to state but they wont let him bond himself out ( bond is $250 ) - somebody has to sign for him or there he will sit.  He has been there since last night.... we were going to just let him sit but the bondsman said that they would probably move him to county jail because of the back log of cases due to the holidays and it may be weeks before he can go before the judge..... which would mean he would lose his job.....
> 
> One minute I just dont want to care- just let him sit there- he made a stupid decision- let him sit in jail and think about how stupid he is......
> 
> Then the next I'm crying and wanting to drive to Memphis.......
> 
> 
> I dont know what to do..... but these kids are making me feel really OLD, really fast......   I have secret thoughts of just packing up and escaping to my magical place ..... I need more therapy....  You all didnt know that Mickey Mouse was my psychiatrist, did you?  He has me on high doses of cheese cubes as my medication.... hince why I gained the 1 pound.... ( trying to hold on to my humor- please excuse if it wasnt funny )
> 
> 
> Anybody want two kids?   I'm worn out.



Sparkie -


----------



## punkin413

Sparkie said:


> Where are my attorney peeps?
> 
> I swear my kids are trying to kill me.  I am going to sound like some redneck, hillbilly mama, who dont know how to raise kids but here goes.....



oh, sparkie!     we know you're not a bad parent.  my dad raised two responsible, compassionate, well-rounded kids (me and my sister - is that tooting my own horn?) and then comes my brother - ALWAYS having money/life/girlfriend/life problems.  so i feel your pain because i'm sort of like his second mom and i get to hear all about it too.  it's funny - i'm usually the one that deals with him more than anyone.

i'm not an attorney but from what i know of the court system i would call the bondsman and see if there are any other options.  i know that in georgia you have to own land in GEORGIA to bond someone out here.  not sure about TN.


----------



## dismom9761

HockeyKat said:


> dismom, I stayed at 1200 with an every other week cheat night, and exercised a lot, and lost almost 60 lbs in about a year.  Let it creep back on, which is another story, but 1200 worked for me.   I am 5'8 and went from 218 to 160.
> 
> I have more to say but am too tired to post it.  Faith, definitely bling, though, and Dawn, nice to "see" you.


Thanks for the response.I will stick with 1200 for now.


punkin413 said:


> oh, i forgot to mention in the last post that i have not one, but TWO TRs going right now!  they're both listed below in my signature under "current TRs."  the september one features a real-life disappearing peep encounter!   and i definitely need more peepage over on my TRs.


I will check it out ASAP,probably Sunday. 


DisneyLaura said:


> Oh I remember these recipes, they taste really good.  I did the chocolate one.  My question is how much batter do you put in a liner (cupcake)?


Great weight loss!I think about 3/4 full.


Sparkie said:


> Where are my attorney peeps?
> 
> I swear my kids are trying to kill me.  I am going to sound like some redneck, hillbilly mama, who dont know how to raise kids but here goes.....
> 
> 1.  DD 17 pregnant and single- ok we are coping with that one and getting ready to welcome a new "short" person to our family
> 
> 
> BUT today after I have worked all night my DH calls to tell me that my son is in jail in Memphis, TN..... I'm too ashamed to publically display the charges.....
> 
> I dont know if I told it before but this is now the SECOND time for the same thing... (not drugs)..... last time he was able to bond himself out, he paid his fines, he went to his class........ you would have thought coughing up roughly $1,000 of his own money that he would have learned..... BUT NOOOO!.... He's in trouble again.  I guess laws vary from state to state but they wont let him bond himself out ( bond is $250 ) - somebody has to sign for him or there he will sit.  He has been there since last night.... we were going to just let him sit but the bondsman said that they would probably move him to county jail because of the back log of cases due to the holidays and it may be weeks before he can go before the judge..... which would mean he would lose his job.....
> 
> One minute I just dont want to care- just let him sit there- he made a stupid decision- let him sit in jail and think about how stupid he is......
> 
> Then the next I'm crying and wanting to drive to Memphis.......
> 
> 
> I dont know what to do..... but these kids are making me feel really OLD, really fast......   I have secret thoughts of just packing up and escaping to my magical place ..... I need more therapy....  You all didnt know that Mickey Mouse was my psychiatrist, did you?  He has me on high doses of cheese cubes as my medication.... hince why I gained the 1 pound.... ( trying to hold on to my humor- please excuse if it wasnt funny )
> 
> 
> Anybody want two kids?   I'm worn out.
> 
> I promise I'm not a bad person - I just apparently have kids without brains.



  

Great job on all the weight loss everyone!!!

I am down 2 lbs.Not bad since thats is just since Monday. Everyone have a great weekend.


----------



## UtahMama

Sparkie said:


> Where are my attorney peeps?
> 
> I swear my kids are trying to kill me.  I am going to sound like some redneck, hillbilly mama, who dont know how to raise kids but here goes.....
> 
> 1.  DD 17 pregnant and single- ok we are coping with that one and getting ready to welcome a new "short" person to our family
> 
> 
> BUT today after I have worked all night my DH calls to tell me that my son is in jail in Memphis, TN..... I'm too ashamed to publically display the charges.....
> 
> I dont know if I told it before but this is now the SECOND time for the same thing... (not drugs)..... last time he was able to bond himself out, he paid his fines, he went to his class........ you would have thought coughing up roughly $1,000 of his own money that he would have learned..... BUT NOOOO!.... He's in trouble again.  I guess laws vary from state to state but they wont let him bond himself out ( bond is $250 ) - somebody has to sign for him or there he will sit.  He has been there since last night.... we were going to just let him sit but the bondsman said that they would probably move him to county jail because of the back log of cases due to the holidays and it may be weeks before he can go before the judge..... which would mean he would lose his job.....
> 
> One minute I just dont want to care- just let him sit there- he made a stupid decision- let him sit in jail and think about how stupid he is......
> 
> Then the next I'm crying and wanting to drive to Memphis.......
> 
> 
> I dont know what to do..... but these kids are making me feel really OLD, really fast......   I have secret thoughts of just packing up and escaping to my magical place ..... I need more therapy....  You all didnt know that Mickey Mouse was my psychiatrist, did you?  He has me on high doses of cheese cubes as my medication.... hince why I gained the 1 pound.... ( trying to hold on to my humor- please excuse if it wasnt funny )
> 
> 
> Anybody want two kids?   I'm worn out.
> 
> I promise I'm not a bad person - I just apparently have kids without brains.


Would it be inappropriate to call you Grandma right now and laugh with you till we all bust a gut?? As long as we promise to hug you through this entire ordeal? And offer booze?  Possibly Cheetos?

KIDS! I swear!  I completely understand wanting to throttle them one minute and wanting to bail them out the next. GAH!  

It's not a reflection of *you* that they have made their own _darling_ ding bat decisions...WE know YOU rock!


----------



## DisCanCan

punkin413 said:


> *lauren* - my best friend is a fitness trainer in a gym and so she gets this from new members a lot.  take it from me:  BE PROUD THAT YOU'RE THERE!!!!!  you being in that gym is a lot more than most people can say.  and if anyone looks at you with anything other than a good attitude then who cares - they're a jerk anyway.  honestly most people are just focused on getting through their workout and if they're there for any other reason then they're flat-out losers in my opinion.



Thanks for the great advise!!  I will use it tonight!


----------



## Pakey

Sparkie said:


> Where are my attorney peeps?
> 
> I swear my kids are trying to kill me.  I am going to sound like some redneck, hillbilly mama, who dont know how to raise kids but here goes.....
> 
> 1.  DD 17 pregnant and single- ok we are coping with that one and getting ready to welcome a new "short" person to our family
> 
> 
> BUT today after I have worked all night my DH calls to tell me that my son is in jail in Memphis, TN..... I'm too ashamed to publically display the charges.....
> 
> I dont know if I told it before but this is now the SECOND time for the same thing... (not drugs)..... last time he was able to bond himself out, he paid his fines, he went to his class........ you would have thought coughing up roughly $1,000 of his own money that he would have learned..... BUT NOOOO!.... He's in trouble again.  I guess laws vary from state to state but they wont let him bond himself out ( bond is $250 ) - somebody has to sign for him or there he will sit.  He has been there since last night.... we were going to just let him sit but the bondsman said that they would probably move him to county jail because of the back log of cases due to the holidays and it may be weeks before he can go before the judge..... which would mean he would lose his job.....
> 
> One minute I just dont want to care- just let him sit there- he made a stupid decision- let him sit in jail and think about how stupid he is......
> 
> Then the next I'm crying and wanting to drive to Memphis.......
> 
> 
> I dont know what to do..... but these kids are making me feel really OLD, really fast......   I have secret thoughts of just packing up and escaping to my magical place ..... I need more therapy....  You all didnt know that Mickey Mouse was my psychiatrist, did you?  He has me on high doses of cheese cubes as my medication.... hince why I gained the 1 pound.... ( trying to hold on to my humor- please excuse if it wasnt funny )
> 
> 
> Anybody want two kids?   I'm worn out.
> 
> I promise I'm not a bad person - I just apparently have kids without brains.



Sparkie:  I don't talk much about it but youngest son, almost 28, is a real piece of work too.  He's bipolar, refuses to take medication for more than a month at a time.  He did his first suicide attempt at 12, he's got a felony no contest for domestic violence 5 years ago, a DUI 2 years ago, he was addicted to crack at 17 (clean now), his been in a mental hospital on 5 different occasions when the manic just gets so bad he can't handle it.  He's had money problems out the wazoo and we have bailed him out of financial situations many times.  He's also totalled 5 automobiles in 10 years.  He works sporadically but is very unreliable.  I have no hope left that things will ever change for him or for me and in the back of my mind, I always expect something worse is going to happen.  I think that's why I handle my cancer so well; life has already toughened me up.  

It's totally okay to feel sorry for yourself.  Life is not fair.  I've always been very private about my son, I have no relationship with my family (parents/siblings) because of their opinions (they felt my liberal beliefs led to his problems) and my husband is not his bio father so I have always felt that I carry this burden alone. 

All you can do is continue to be the best parent you can be, even when the load drags you down.   I go to bed many nights crying but at least I am comforted by knowing I've done all I can.


----------



## pixie dust 112

I had a long post written and it disappeared.  So here is the short version

Love and Hugs to Sparkie and Littlebopeep!

Welcome home to all the peeps that have been missing.  Glad you didn't actually disappear!  

I am -1.4.


----------



## Kathi OD

UtahMama said:


> Ha, silly girl, you pushed the 2 twice on accident....   JK, What a   GREAT day for you! Really! I'm honestly happy and relieved you are recovering nicely. And you realize, you are the thread's biggest loser....EVER!
> 
> Don't answer this, but my twisted mind is trying to guess the girlie-surgery you might have had causing you to be relieved of 22 pounds...I'm guessing since you didn't offer to donate the "extra" mammary to MY cause, you had a limb amputated, a siamese twin removed from your left side  , got one heck of a hair cut plus body wax, an ovarian cyst the size of a Volkswagon Beetle, or "other".



They took out *"ALL"* the girlie plumbing....including the blood-saturated uterus.  Evidently it was all that blood the uterus decided it needed to hang onto that was so freakin' heavy.  But now that it's gone.... what do I use as an excuse???  I mean I don't have that in my legs.... 

Now for the *FEMALE PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT*:

While I know lots of you are young and nowhere near this point in your life, put this piece of information in the back of your mind..........
*
If you ever have post-menopausal downstairs bleeding (they bleep out the real word), even just a little bit, get yourself to they gyno ASAP.  The life you save just might be your own!*



UtahMama said:


> Did I post my results yet today?
> Aaron- put me down for -2 for the St. Valentine's Day Massacre. 4 more!



2 for one week sounds good to me.  I doubt that from here on in I'll be losing even that much.

I'm hoping for 5 more between now and Feb. 14th.


Sparkie said:


> Where are my attorney peeps?
> 
> I swear my kids are trying to kill me.  I am going to sound like some redneck, hillbilly mama, who dont know how to raise kids but here goes.....
> 
> 1.  DD 17 pregnant and single- ok we are coping with that one and getting ready to welcome a new "short" person to our family
> 
> 
> BUT today after I have worked all night my DH calls to tell me that my son is in jail in Memphis, TN..... I'm too ashamed to publically display the charges.....
> 
> I dont know if I told it before but this is now the SECOND time for the same thing... (not drugs)..... last time he was able to bond himself out, he paid his fines, he went to his class........ you would have thought coughing up roughly $1,000 of his own money that he would have learned..... BUT NOOOO!.... He's in trouble again.  I guess laws vary from state to state but they wont let him bond himself out ( bond is $250 ) - somebody has to sign for him or there he will sit.  He has been there since last night.... we were going to just let him sit but the bondsman said that they would probably move him to county jail because of the back log of cases due to the holidays and it may be weeks before he can go before the judge..... which would mean he would lose his job.....
> 
> One minute I just dont want to care- just let him sit there- he made a stupid decision- let him sit in jail and think about how stupid he is......
> 
> Then the next I'm crying and wanting to drive to Memphis.......
> 
> 
> I dont know what to do..... but these kids are making me feel really OLD, really fast......   I have secret thoughts of just packing up and escaping to my magical place ..... I need more therapy....  You all didnt know that Mickey Mouse was my psychiatrist, did you?  He has me on high doses of cheese cubes as my medication.... hince why I gained the 1 pound.... ( trying to hold on to my humor- please excuse if it wasnt funny )
> 
> 
> Anybody want two kids?   I'm worn out.
> 
> I promise I'm not a bad person - I just apparently have kids without brains.



Well, I'm definitely not an attorney, but I am the parent of 3 grown kids, so I think that kinda makes me an authority on kid stupidity.  Let's put first things first, Sparkie, you definitely don't sound like some redneck mama to me.  More like a normal one, more normal than most people (especially here on the DIS - where everyone has the perfect life) are willing to admit.  It's amazing how kids can be so freakin' stupid sometimes.  How in God's name did we all manage to become adults?

I also understand the family giving you a hard time about your child-rearing.  My parents always told me I was much too lenient with my kids.  Now they are eating their words, but it took a long time to get there because all 3 of them did stupid, really stupid, things along the way.  On Christmas, I actually heard my mother tell my niece that she should ask my DD for advice!!   

Somehow you'll get through it, and so will your kids.  There is only so much you can do for them and then they have to take responsibility for themselves.  It will all work out in the end.  Just breathe deep and come vent to us.  We have broad shoulders and can support you when you need it.


----------



## the Fidge

Sparkie said:


> Where are my attorney peeps?
> 
> 
> I promise I'm not a bad person - I just apparently have kids without brains.


 

No attorney just another Mom and someones daughter without a brain (once).  Heres the best I got......ok so your son is under the age of 30 making dumb mistakes or I would rather refer to as some of life's unpleasant lessons!  Thankfully he is getting this out of his blood now before he is married wtih children, in his 50's running around town making a fool of himself and running out on his wife and children to be "young" again (as his cheesy hairpiece flaps in the wind!).  

The men and women who live larger than life in their youth have no regrets when they NEED to be Adults!  How many women do we know that go and cougar around and try to get their thrills they missed in their youth!

SO coming from one gal who kept her father up sick with worry I did outgrow it!  Now many women and men my age are trying to get their "20s" back.  At the expense of children and spouses.  I have no desire, I lived large in the 80's big hair and crazy nights no need to fulfill anything but my lap that my grandkids will have a warm seat on.  I will keep all our children in prayer and just remember, it is painful but a parent can handle things little children can't.  Our love is truly uncondtional and knows no bounds. My prayers are with the family and Mom's well we know we need the most!    

My prayer for me:  Oh God please don't let my son be half the rebel I was!  Calgon take me away.  Now I understand why my Dad refered to the mental hospital as the "country club he hoped to join!".


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Sparkie, 

I'm +2 today.


----------



## UtahMama

Pakey said:


> Sparkie:  I don't talk much about it but youngest son, almost 28, is a real piece of work too.  He's bipolar, refuses to take medication for more than a month at a time.  He did his first suicide attempt at 12, he's got a felony no contest for domestic violence 5 years ago, a DUI 2 years ago, he was addicted to crack at 17 (clean now), his been in a mental hospital on 5 different occasions when the manic just gets so bad he can't handle it.  He's had money problems out the wazoo and we have bailed him out of financial situations many times.  He's also totalled 5 automobiles in 10 years.  He works sporadically but is very unreliable.  I have no hope left that things will ever change for him or for me and in the back of my mind, I always expect something worse is going to happen.  I think that's why I handle my cancer so well; life has already toughened me up.
> 
> It's totally okay to feel sorry for yourself.  Life is not fair.  I've always been very private about my son, I have no relationship with my family (parents/siblings) because of their opinions (they felt my liberal beliefs led to his problems) and my husband is not his bio father so I have always felt that I carry this burden alone.
> 
> All you can do is continue to be the best parent you can be, even when the load drags you down.   I go to bed many nights crying but at least I am comforted by knowing I've done all I can.




I love you to pieces, Pakey


----------



## UtahMama

the Fidge said:


> No attorney just another Mom and someones daughter without a brain (once).  Heres the best I got......ok so your son is under the age of 30 making dumb mistakes or I would rather refer to as some of life's unpleasant lessons!  Thankfully he is getting this out of his blood now before he is married wtih children, in his 50's running around town making a fool of himself and running out on his wife and children to be "young" again (as his cheesy hairpiece flaps in the wind!).
> 
> The men and women who live larger than life in their youth have no regrets when they NEED to be Adults!  How many women do we know that go and cougar around and try to get their thrills they missed in their youth!
> 
> SO coming from one gal who kept her father up sick with worry I did outgrow it!  Now many women and men my age are trying to get their "20s" back.  At the expense of children and spouses.  I have no desire, I lived large in the 80's big hair and crazy nights no need to fulfill anything but my lap that my grandkids will have a warm seat on.  I will keep all our children in prayer and just remember, it is painful but a parent can handle things little children can't.  Our love is truly uncondtional and knows no bounds. My prayers are with the family and Mom's well we know we need the most!
> 
> My prayer for me:  Oh God please don't let my son be half the rebel I was!  *Calgon take me away.*  Now I understand why my Dad refered to the mental hospital as the "country club he hoped to join!".



Now I'm worried. I was a GOOD girl. Had a few wild experiences in the age range of 18-20, but nothing _too-_too hideous. I've never even been around drugs and really didn't drink or anything. 


YES, on the Calgon comment. Calgon RULES!    Or, maybe it has something to do with bath time being the ONLY me-time I get other than going potty  Hmmmm.


Oh, Peeps, get THIS: I forgot (FORGOT!!!!) to eat dinner tonight. ME! 
So I just stuffed a rolled up wad of deli meat (NOT Carl Buddig pressed "meat") into my mouth and called it good.


----------



## punkin413

you guys are scaring me!  ray and i are thinking of starting a family this year and now i'm having second thoughts.     just kidding!  i have a troublesome brother and if he's never deterred me, nothing will!!!!

wendy - what's with the gator in your signature?  didn't you just have utah there?  did you lose a bet or something?


----------



## UtahMama

punkin413 said:


> you guys are scaring me!  ray and i are thinking of starting a family this year and now i'm having second thoughts.     just kidding!  i have a troublesome brother and if he's never deterred me, nothing will!!!!
> 
> wendy - what's with the gator in your signature?  didn't you just have utah there?  did you lose a bet or something?



It's my sick, twisted sense of humor. I HAD a Utah Ute in my siggie, back when they were undefeated (oh, wait, they still are  ) and won the Sugar Bowl, but then the Gators (who lost ONE) are magically NUMBER ONE. 

I don't know much about sports at all (I try, but my eyes tend to glaze over) but something STINKS about the whole thing. Stinks I tell ya!

(are you sorry you asked?  )

Would you like me to play the clip of Norah's famous (Birth Control) airplane tantrum of '06? Just kidding, babies ROCK, even if they grow up to cause us to over eat and give us gray hairs and become dependent on Calgon baths and Double Stuft Oreos. It's a love like no other.  

LOL! 

I am soooo going to bed now. Must stop being distracted by shiny things...


----------



## punkin413

go SEC.


----------



## dwheatl

UtahMama said:


> Waiting for your BIG numbers, lady.
> 
> 
> 
> I DO have pretty "unmentionables" ...which make me FEEL pretty and sexy etc. which I highly, HIGHLY recommend we all do! On the outside, I'm a frumpy mom. Underneath the jeans and lycra layered t-shirts, I have this whole secret sexy thang going on. Makes a HUGE difference in my whole attitude. I'm anti-packaged Hane's Her Way/ Jockey for Her, etc.
> 
> PM me for my name. I have to see your amazing bum shot!


 I didn't see a way to pm you. Help, please.
I do go with the Hanes/Jockey undies for health reasons, but since joining the gym, I feel pretty good about what's under my undies lately, if you know what I mean. DH and I had a date night tonight, though, so I did wear my Princess Leia bra. It's gold and lacy (like Leia wears when she's Jabba's slave) and looks fabulous under a sweater. So I can't say I have no nice things. I just don't wear them too often.



DisCanCan said:


> Sorry it has been a long time since I posted on here.   Life seemed to have gotten in the way & I thought that the new year would be a great time to get back on track & start a fresh.  I have a question does anyone else feel intimated about starting & going to a new gym??  And if so any pointers on how to get over it.  Thanks for all the help


 Glad you are back. There are so many newbies at the gym right now, you will not stand out like a sore thumb. Just watch out for the flying off the treadmill-type accident. People do tend to stare at those. 



Sparkie said:


> Where are my attorney peeps?
> 
> I swear my kids are trying to kill me.  I am going to sound like some redneck, hillbilly mama, who dont know how to raise kids but here goes.....


 I have 2 creases in my forehead. I named them after my DS and DD. Like marriage, motherhood brings us the biggest highs and lows in life. We have such high expectations, and sometimes the people we love really let us down. The only alternative, though, is to live a life without love, and that would be so empty. I don't have any great advice for you (I'd want to let him sit and stew, but finding another job in this economy is so tough, so I don't know what I'd do either). We're here for you, we're praying for you, and not one of us judges you. I just wish I could send you one of these:


----------



## Disneyfreak92

I'll be back later to catch up, but right now I wanted to post my weigh in late, but before I go work out. I am just saying I am at 204.6 right now. That is *down from last week by about a pound I think*. But all in all, I've *gained about 10 since before Thanksgiving*.  So for the Valentine's Day challenge, *Aaron* can you put me down for losing 10? Hope everyone had a great weigh in!


----------



## the Fidge

UtahMama said:


> Now I'm worried. I was a GOOD girl. Had a few wild experiences in the age range of 18-20, but nothing _too-_too hideous.
> 
> Would you be infering that I was a _*bad girl???*_  THey write songs about us   WHat a shoe collection I had to go out dancing with.  Now I have plenty of sneakers??
> 
> Had a great night went grocery shopping list in hand with all smart choices!  I made a wonderful dinner and feel this week will be very productive.  DS and I went out walking last night in our snowboots???  I think sand would be better to walk in for calorie burning don't you??
> 
> Happy Saturday


----------



## mousehouselover

I'm laughing so hard my sides hurt..........

DH has been using the Wii Fit for 10 days now (just like I have.)  He called me into the bedroom where he was holding his pants up. He wiggled a little bit and they were sliding down his hips.... He's lost enough inches that he now _needs_ his belt to keep his pants on. The look on his face was priceless. You know all the effort is worth it when your clothes start sliding off.


----------



## dismom9761

mousehouselover said:


> I'm laughing so hard my sides hurt..........
> 
> DH has been using the Wii Fit for 10 days now (just like I have.)  He called me into the bedroom where he was holding his pants up. He wiggled a little bit and they were sliding down his hips.... He's lost enough inches that he now _needs_ his belt to keep his pants on. The look on his face was priceless. You know all the effort is worth it when your clothes start sliding off.



Wow...I didn't realize that the Wii Fit was that good of a workout. I may have to look into that again..

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Well,today was a day of horrible challenges.I had some classes today where my employer provided food. I ate a WW bagel with a little PB this morning before leaving home.When I got to work there were pastries,etc. I didn't eat any. Then when everyone was snacking later in the morning I drank some orange juice. At lunch there were Subway sandwiches,chips and cookies. I had a tukey with mustard and a Special K  chocolate bar that I had with me. 

Now I am headed to a birthday party for me and two of my friends. I am taking WW cupcakes and there will be some other healthy options.I just have to stay away from the very tempting bad stuff. I decided to wear "fitting" jeans and shirt to remind myself why I am doing all of this.Hopefully it will work.


----------



## Sparkie

UtahMama said:


> Would it be inappropriate to call you Grandma right now and laugh with you till we all bust a gut?? As long as we promise to hug you through this entire ordeal? And offer booze?  Possibly Cheetos?
> 
> 
> KIDS! I swear!  I completely understand wanting to throttle them one minute and wanting to bail them out the next. GAH!
> 
> It's not a reflection of *you* that they have made their own _darling_ ding bat decisions...WE know YOU rock!



I take 2 bottles of booze and pass the cheetos- extra cheesy!  



Pakey said:


> All you can do is continue to be the best parent you can be, even when the load drags you down.   I go to bed many nights crying but at least I am comforted by knowing I've done all I can.





Kathi OD said:


> Well, I'm definitely not an attorney, but I am the parent of 3 grown kids, so I think that kinda makes me an authority on kid stupidity.  Let's put first things first, Sparkie, you definitely don't sound like some redneck mama to me.  More like a normal one, more normal than most people (especially here on the DIS - where everyone has the perfect life) are willing to admit.  It's amazing how kids can be so freakin' stupid sometimes.  How in God's name did we all manage to become adults?
> 
> Somehow you'll get through it, and so will your kids.  There is only so much you can do for them and then they have to take responsibility for themselves.  It will all work out in the end.  Just breathe deep and come vent to us.  We have broad shoulders and can support you when you need it.





the Fidge said:


> My prayer for me:  Oh God please don't let my son be half the rebel I was!  Calgon take me away.  Now I understand why my Dad refered to the mental hospital as the *"country club he hoped to join!*".


 



::Snow_White:: said:


> Sparkie,
> 
> 
> 
> dwheatl said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're here for you, we're praying for you, and not one of us judges you. I just wish I could send you one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DisneyGalUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkie -
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> punkin413 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh, sparkie!     .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dismom9761 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the hugs and heartfelt friendship.
> 
> We drove to Memphis last night and bonded him out.  He was actually in Colliersville... Punkin may know this town.... kinda like Mayberry.... with an over the top law enforcement..... Not that I am putting them down, they were just doing their job, but there sure was alot of them for such a small town.
> 
> We got there about 1 hour before he was going to be transferred to the county jail.  Earlier we had spoken with a bondsman and he told us that we did not want him to go to county..... All total he was locked up about 35 hours.  He was white as piece of paper, looked like he might throw up and was scared to death when we got him..... I hope that fear will stay with him and remind him not to be stupid.
> 
> Still dont know what the end result will be.  He has to go before the judge on Thursday. He was charged with petty theft and 2 counts of simple assault.  He and some friends (if you can call them that) were in Hobby Lobby and they were taking price tags off other stuff and putting it on cans of spray paint and were going to try and buy it at a lower price when the store security and the manager approached them and told them that they were in trouble for shoplifting... the kids all ran, my DS fell and was tackled by the security and in the process kicked one of the guards and tried to push one of them off of him.. thus the 2 counts of simple assault..... the theft- apparently even though they did not try to leave the store with anything what they were doing was still considered theft.....
> 
> So here is the problem.  DS heard from somebody that the maximum penalty is 11 months in jail or probation.  Even if he gets probation he wouldnt be allowed to leave the state of TN without the approval of the court.  So I spoke to an attorney that my friend knew today but he couldnt help us because he is not liscensed to practice in TN.  But he suggested that I try to find and attorney in the Memphis area that is familiar with that particular municipal court and the judge so he can try and negotiate things for us.  The time before when he did the same thing and got into trouble here at home, they made him pay fines and were going to put him on probation but since he was able to pay his fines in full that day they did not put him on probation.  He also had to pay restitution to the business and attend a class.  He also got youthful offender so that one doesnt show up on his record or so the attorney told me at the time.
> 
> So we will see.
> 
> *I just want you all to know how much I appreciate the way when one of us falls- be it from personal trauma or cheeto overload- that the group reaches out to pull that person back up again.  *
Click to expand...


----------



## Pakey

Good afternoon peeps.

Sparkie, glad you were able to get son home safe and sound.  I'm sending you all of the pixie dust I have that he has learned his lesson.


I've been shopping all day.  Geesh am I out of shape, my legs hurt from all of that walking (not from the money spending part).

The last thing I bought was a Jillian Shred workout tape that I'm going to start today.  That's it.  My jeans were so tight walking in the mall that I thought I might pass out.  I'm already thinking of that 7 hour flight in 2 weeks, sitting in that small airplane seat with those tight pants on.  If I could just lose 2-3 pounds, I might be able to get by without buying another vacation wardrobe.

Wish me luck.


----------



## the Fidge

mousehouselover said:


> I'm laughing so hard my sides hurt..........
> 
> DH has been using the Wii Fit for 10 days now (just like I have.)  He called me into the bedroom where he was holding his pants up. He wiggled a little bit and they were sliding down his hips.... He's lost enough inches that he now _needs_ his belt to keep his pants on. The look on his face was priceless. You know all the effort is worth it when your clothes start sliding off.



Oh dear lady please do tell, I was under the impression that it was more for toning and not weight loss.  I am pooh size and had been considering the fit please tell me more if you don't mind.  Just got DS Wii this year, I know you are all thinking what a rotten mother I am since I hadn't run out and bought it the day it came out  .  I prefer to wait after hearing how many Mom's got burned by the PS3.

Anyone have any feedback about the fit??  Thanks all


----------



## UtahMama

mousehouselover said:


> I'm laughing so hard my sides hurt..........
> 
> DH has been using the Wii Fit for 10 days now (just like I have.)  He called me into the bedroom where he was holding his pants up. He wiggled a little bit and they were sliding down his hips.... He's lost enough inches that he now _needs_ his belt to keep his pants on. The look on his face was priceless. You know all the effort is worth it when your clothes start sliding off.


Know what? MEN SUCK! (Except our Aaron  )



dismom9761 said:


> Wow...I didn't realize that the Wii Fit was that good of a workout. I may have to look into that again..
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Well,today was a day of horrible challenges.I had some classes today where my employer provided food. I ate a WW bagel with a little PB this morning before leaving home.When I got to work there were pastries,etc. I didn't eat any. Then when everyone was snacking later in the morning I drank some orange juice. At lunch there were Subway sandwiches,chips and cookies. I had a tukey with mustard and a Special K  chocolate bar that I had with me.
> 
> Now I am headed to a birthday party for me and two of my friends. I am taking WW cupcakes and there will be some other healthy options.I just have to stay away from the very tempting bad stuff. I decided to wear "fitting" jeans and shirt to remind myself why I am doing all of this.Hopefully it will work.


Birthday cake too? YOU are a saint. NOOO way I could pass up cake.  



Sparkie said:


> I take 2 bottles of booze and pass the cheetos- extra cheesy!
> 
> Thanks for all the hugs and heartfelt friendship.
> 
> We drove to Memphis last night and bonded him out.  He was actually in Colliersville... Punkin may know this town.... kinda like Mayberry.... with an over the top law enforcement..... Not that I am putting them down, they were just doing their job, but there sure was alot of them for such a small town.
> 
> We got there about 1 hour before he was going to be transferred to the county jail.  Earlier we had spoken with a bondsman and he told us that we did not want him to go to county..... All total he was locked up about 35 hours.  He was white as piece of paper, looked like he might throw up and was scared to death when we got him..... I hope that fear will stay with him and remind him not to be stupid.
> 
> Still dont know what the end result will be.  He has to go before the judge on Thursday. He was charged with petty theft and 2 counts of simple assault.  He and some friends (if you can call them that) were in Hobby Lobby and they were taking price tags off other stuff and putting it on cans of spray paint and were going to try and buy it at a lower price when the store security and the manager approached them and told them that they were in trouble for shoplifting... the kids all ran, my DS fell and was tackled by the security and in the process kicked one of the guards and tried to push one of them off of him.. thus the 2 counts of simple assault..... the theft- apparently even though they did not try to leave the store with anything what they were doing was still considered theft.....
> 
> So here is the problem.  DS heard from somebody that the maximum penalty is 11 months in jail or probation.  Even if he gets probation he wouldnt be allowed to leave the state of TN without the approval of the court.  So I spoke to an attorney that my friend knew today but he couldnt help us because he is not liscensed to practice in TN.  But he suggested that I try to find and attorney in the Memphis area that is familiar with that particular municipal court and the judge so he can try and negotiate things for us.  The time before when he did the same thing and got into trouble here at home, they made him pay fines and were going to put him on probation but since he was able to pay his fines in full that day they did not put him on probation.  He also had to pay restitution to the business and attend a class.  He also got youthful offender so that one doesnt show up on his record or so the attorney told me at the time.
> 
> So we will see.
> 
> *I just want you all to know how much I appreciate the way when one of us falls- be it from personal trauma or cheeto overload- that the group reaches out to pull that person back up again.  *


I actually love the look and feel of Colliersville. It's Mayberry meets yuppy. Quaint and cute like I like...but that's beside the point.

Some day you are going to laugh about the insanity of being tackled in a Hobby Lobby...I promise!  

Passing you the Cheetos and hooch...



Pakey said:


> Sparkie, glad you were able to get son home safe and sound.  I'm sending you all of the pixie dust I have that he has learned his lesson.
> 
> 
> I've been shopping all day.  Geesh am I out of shape, my legs hurt from all of that walking (not from the money spending part).
> 
> The last thing I bought was a Jillian Shred workout tape that I'm going to start today.  That's it.  My jeans were so tight walking in the mall that I thought I might pass out.  I'm already thinking of that 7 hour flight in 2 weeks, sitting in that small airplane seat with those tight pants on.  If I could just lose 2-3 pounds, I might be able to get by without buying another vacation wardrobe.
> 
> Wish me luck.


Good Luck! 
I used to envision a friction fire starting from my poor thighs rubbing! I hope your shopping muscles aren't sore! 



the Fidge said:


> Oh dear lady please do tell, I was under the impression that it was more for toning and not weight loss.  I am pooh size and had been considering the fit please tell me more if you don't mind.  Just got DS Wii this year, I know you are all thinking what a rotten mother I am since I hadn't run out and bought it the day it came out  .  I prefer to wait after hearing how many Mom's got burned by the PS3.
> 
> Anyone have any feedback about the fit??  Thanks all


I completely bust a gut every time I see "pooh size"  My ring tone used to be "Rumbly in my Tumbly" (I swear!)


Sooooo, whilst my family went sledding, I went and got some serious hi-lights and low-lights (dark brown) put in my hair!!! I feel fabulous! I just hope to lose this stupid weight once and for all! My scale says I have 29 more pounds till my programmed goal weight. UGH. If I can lose 4-5 pounds a month, this should be _easy-peazy-__kegels-squeezy_!!!!! I need to FOCUS!  


I can't figure out how to resize photos, but I did manage to post pictures on FaceBook of my new hair and the ones of the kids sledding. My kids look like orphans!


----------



## LMO429

UtahMama! Your new highlights are smoking hot!!!!!


----------



## LMO429

This is a 1st, my husband and I stayed in for 2 weekends in a ROW!!!!....We were going to go out tonight but our friends bailed on us because of the snow!...I'll take it it was another opportunity to stay in another weekend and eat right...we did order pizza for dinner but I only had one and a half slices with a salad!!  only half of my bonus points anyway.


----------



## the Fidge

So I am ovewhelmed with all the "quick start" diets out there.  I am hoping to do something to get me kick started you know....any successful ones you all can suggest??

*Come ON now, I need inspiration Hubby is in the LR crunching away on chips watching the game *

*UM*I did do a exercise video, its the Pooh up down, touch the ground in the mood for food!  Not one I would suggest, as Pooh said:  I improve my appetite when I exercise!


----------



## LMO429

the Fidge said:


> So I am ovewhelmed with all the "quick start" diets out there.  I am hoping to do something to get me kick started you know....any successful ones you all can suggest??
> 
> *Come ON now, I need inspiration Hubby is in the LR crunching away on chips watching the game *
> 
> *UM*I did do a exercise video, its the Pooh up down, touch the ground in the mood for food!  Not one I would suggest, as Pooh said:  I improve my appetite when I exercise!


I like weight watchers....also eat clean and drink ALOT of water. and write everything down


----------



## dwheatl

UtahMama said:


> I can't figure out how to resize photos, but I did manage to post pictures on FaceBook of my new hair and the ones of the kids sledding. My kids look like orphans!



Still can't find a way to PM you so we can be FB friends. I wanna see the pictures!



LMO429 said:


> This is a 1st, my husband and I stayed in for 2 weekends in a ROW!!!!....We were going to go out tonight but our friends bailed on us because of the snow!...I'll take it it was another opportunity to stay in another weekend and eat right...we did order pizza for dinner but I only had one and a half slices with a salad!!  only half of my bonus points anyway.


 I'm all for staying in. It's not even that cold here, but I have a cold, and just want to bundle up. I think we're going to watch something we Tivo'd or one of the DVDs we got for Christmas.


----------



## the Fidge

LMO429 said:


> I like weight watchers....also eat clean and drink ALOT of water. and write everything down




I have heard mention of a eat clean diet, do you have any knowledge about that??  So out of loop I have had my head in flour and chocolate just way too long!


----------



## punkin413

mousehouselover said:


> I'm laughing so hard my sides hurt..........
> 
> DH has been using the Wii Fit for 10 days now (just like I have.)  He called me into the bedroom where he was holding his pants up. He wiggled a little bit and they were sliding down his hips.... He's lost enough inches that he now _needs_ his belt to keep his pants on. The look on his face was priceless. You know all the effort is worth it when your clothes start sliding off.



good for your hubby!   



dismom9761 said:


> Well,today was a day of horrible challenges.



sounds like you overcame all of them!  AWESOME!   



Sparkie said:


> the kids all ran, my DS fell and was tackled by the security and in the process kicked one of the guards and tried to push one of them off of him.. thus the 2 counts of simple assault



i'm not trying to scare you but i just wanted to give you a head's up - if the "security" person was a police officer then they could turn that charge into obstruction (at least in georgia they can).  but if it's just a security person i don't think they can do that.  i just wanted you to be aware.

i would definitely talk to an attorney that's in that area.  it's sad but it really is who you know, not what you know, most of the time anyway.

i'm not familiar with that town.  if it's near memphis that means it's in west tennessee and i'm more familiar with middle and east tennessee.  i'm glad you got him out before he was transferred.  i hope he learned his lesson!  



LMO429 said:


> This is a 1st, my husband and I stayed in for 2 weekends in a ROW!!!!



i love staying in more than anything.  i guess i'm boring but i'm just so comfy at home and when i go anywhere i have fun but i long to be home after a few hours!  



LMO429 said:


> I like weight watchers....also eat clean and drink ALOT of water. and write everything down



i second eating clean and drinking water and writing everything down.  eating clean means not eating a lot of processed foods and not using a lot of salt, sugar, etc.  lots of fresh fruits and veggies, things like that.  water is KEY!  oh, and i recommend the goal weight x 12 = calorie intake per day.  that works for me.


----------



## LMO429

Dawn what is that goal weight calculation again?  I think it winds up being to about the same as doing weight watchers but I like it!

I'm slowly and starting to get more energy and actually looking forward to my workouts again!  I really don't know what got into me a couple of months ago I think having bronchitis for over a month did me in..anyway no more excuses


----------



## the Fidge

Hey Thanks Punkin! Thanks for the clarification!  Will take those helps.

Happy Sunday, may I say outloud.....

GO BIG BLUE!!!!!


----------



## punkin413

LMO429 said:


> Dawn what is that goal weight calculation again?  I think it winds up being to about the same as doing weight watchers but I like it!



it's goal weight x 12 = calorie intake per day.   for example, my goal weight is 130.  so that x 12 is 1560.  i try to keep my cals around 1500 a day.


----------



## Wonders10

Hey Peeps,

Had a small slip up yesterday.  Too much eating out.  But just got back from publix and my fridge looks ridiculously healthy now.  

Yesterday my mom came up and went house-hunting with me.  

And I made an offer!  It is, sadly, a short sale, but it is only 3 years old, corian counter tops, upgraded appliances.  Only 2 bedrooms, but they are on opposite ends of the house and both have full baths, fenced in yard and pool.  And screenied in patio.  2 car garage.  In the cutest neighborhood.  Like Disney's celebration.  Send PD that it is one of the "easy" short sales and the bank cooperates with me!  

Hope everyone has a great day...I'm off to plan my meals for the week!


----------



## dwheatl

Wonders10 said:


> Yesterday my mom came up and went house-hunting with me.
> 
> And I made an offer!  It is, sadly, a short sale, but it is only 3 years old, corian counter tops, upgraded appliances.  Only 2 bedrooms, but they are on opposite ends of the house and both have full baths, fenced in yard and pool.  And screenied in patio.  2 car garage.  In the cutest neighborhood.  Like Disney's celebration.  Send PD that it is one of the "easy" short sales and the bank cooperates with me!


 That sounds great! And 2 bedrooms - a place for me to come visit!


----------



## mousehouselover

Pakey said:


> I'm already thinking of that 7 hour flight in 2 weeks, sitting in that small airplane seat with those tight pants on.  If I could just lose 2-3 pounds, I might be able to get by without buying another vacation wardrobe.
> 
> Wish me luck.



I always wear yoga pants whenever we fly. I take an extra pair of pants with me to change into so I don't look sloppy when we get off the plane but I will ride comfortably. 

Good luck! I know you can do it! 



the Fidge said:


> Oh dear lady please do tell, I was under the impression that it was more for toning and not weight loss.  I am pooh size and had been considering the fit please tell me more if you don't mind.  Just got DS Wii this year, I know you are all thinking what a rotten mother I am since I hadn't run out and bought it the day it came out  .  I prefer to wait after hearing how many Mom's got burned by the PS3.
> 
> Anyone have any feedback about the fit??  Thanks all



If you are diligent about using it, it does help with weight loss as well as toning. There are yoga, strength training, aerobic exercises and balance games included. DH runs and boxes for the aerobic part and I do mainly the hula hoop and the step routine (although I've already posted how well that goes some days.......) We both do the yoga and strength exercises. They are coordinated so you can work specific muscle groups. I was really excited about it's release because the video game guides all had articles about how well the program worked for fitness and it got good reviews. There is also a new Jillian Michaels fitness program for the Wii. I don't know if it works with the balance board or not. 

Amy~ WTG yesterday!! I know how hard it can be to turn down and walk away from tempting treats. I takes a bit of planning and a ton of will power. 

Sparkie~ Sorry to hear abut your son. Sometimes kids will be kids, no matter how well their upbringing. They think they are inviincable and know everything. It will follow him but hopefully he'll learn from the expereince. 

Wendy~ I love when I get my hair done. I feel so beautiful. I'm not overly jealous of DH's success. I have been before but now I'm proud of him. He's working hard and watching what he's eating. He deserves to be successful. I used to get jealous because it seemed like he wasn't doing much and saw results but I see how much he is working for it now. (Another tiny little attitude change that brings me more happiness!!) 

I did pretty well yesterday. I decided I was going to have one meal a week where I didn't count points. I don't dip into my AP (action points earned for activity) or my flex points during the week so It won't hurt as long as it's only one meal. I had Mexican since DH was craving it. I ate chips, salsa and guacamole. We shared a huge platter of fajitas; I ate the veggies and a bit of chicken and shrimp. We brought home about half the platter. Our Sat night outing with friends is usually a food fest but I brought myself a few small snacks and truned down almost all the junk food. I looked at the labels of the snacks everyone else was eating. There were 10g of fat and almost no fiber in them. I finally caved and had a handful of cheese popcorn but that was it. I calculated the points on it too. 

Make it a good week Peeps!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

punkin413 said:


> i love staying in more than anything.  i guess i'm boring but i'm just so comfy at home and when i go anywhere i have fun but i long to be home after a few hours!



Im exactly the same. Im a real homebody!



Wonders10 said:


> Hey Peeps,
> 
> Had a small slip up yesterday.  Too much eating out.  But just got back from publix and my fridge looks ridiculously healthy now.
> 
> Yesterday my mom came up and went house-hunting with me.
> 
> And I made an offer!  It is, sadly, a short sale, but it is only 3 years old, corian counter tops, upgraded appliances.  Only 2 bedrooms, but they are on opposite ends of the house and both have full baths, fenced in yard and pool.  And screenied in patio.  2 car garage.  In the cutest neighborhood.  Like Disney's celebration.  Send PD that it is one of the "easy" short sales and the bank cooperates with me!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day...I'm off to plan my meals for the week!



Everything that can be crossed is crossed for you Shannon! Good Luck with the house!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

DisneyGalUK said:


> Im exactly the same. Im a real homebody!



Me three! All I want to do is tuck up indoors with DH and the dogs! I figure it means we're content with our lives (apart from my thighs)!!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Sparkie said:


> Thanks for all the hugs and heartfelt friendship.
> 
> We drove to Memphis last night and bonded him out.  He was actually in Colliersville... Punkin may know this town.... kinda like Mayberry.... with an over the top law enforcement..... Not that I am putting them down, they were just doing their job, but there sure was alot of them for such a small town.
> 
> We got there about 1 hour before he was going to be transferred to the county jail.  Earlier we had spoken with a bondsman and he told us that we did not want him to go to county..... All total he was locked up about 35 hours.  He was white as piece of paper, looked like he might throw up and was scared to death when we got him..... I hope that fear will stay with him and remind him not to be stupid.
> 
> Still dont know what the end result will be.  He has to go before the judge on Thursday. He was charged with petty theft and 2 counts of simple assault.  He and some friends (if you can call them that) were in Hobby Lobby and they were taking price tags off other stuff and putting it on cans of spray paint and were going to try and buy it at a lower price when the store security and the manager approached them and told them that they were in trouble for shoplifting... the kids all ran, my DS fell and was tackled by the security and in the process kicked one of the guards and tried to push one of them off of him.. thus the 2 counts of simple assault..... the theft- apparently even though they did not try to leave the store with anything what they were doing was still considered theft.....
> 
> So here is the problem.  DS heard from somebody that the maximum penalty is 11 months in jail or probation.  Even if he gets probation he wouldnt be allowed to leave the state of TN without the approval of the court.  So I spoke to an attorney that my friend knew today but he couldnt help us because he is not liscensed to practice in TN.  But he suggested that I try to find and attorney in the Memphis area that is familiar with that particular municipal court and the judge so he can try and negotiate things for us.  The time before when he did the same thing and got into trouble here at home, they made him pay fines and were going to put him on probation but since he was able to pay his fines in full that day they did not put him on probation.  He also had to pay restitution to the business and attend a class.  He also got youthful offender so that one doesnt show up on his record or so the attorney told me at the time.
> :



Big hugs  I hope he gets on OK Thursday


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

LMO429 said:


> Trust me you will love it!...



Ok, my Charlene Extreme has arrived!!  Haven't looked at it yet, going to start tomorrow. 

I am going shopping for weights tomorrow lunchtime  . . . what sort of weight will I need? All I have at the minute is a 1lb and a 6lb. I am figuring I will need all heavier than that . . . more than 10lb's do you think?

Been on the internet tonight and can't believe how much weights cost!! It's going to take up all the vouchers my boss got me for Christmas . . . nothing left for a nice bag


----------



## DisneyLaura

Sparkie said:


> Where are my attorney peeps?
> 
> I swear my kids are trying to kill me.  I am going to sound like some redneck, hillbilly mama, who dont know how to raise kids but here goes....



Just caught up on your son info  I remember my mom having a lot of trouble with my step sister when she was younger (she's 40 now).  It just took one time to get arrested and in jail that scared her straight.  Her's was a drug thing though, selling and doing.



Pakey said:


> I don't talk much about it but youngest son, almost 28, is a real piece of work too. All you can do is continue to be the best parent you can be, even when the load drags you down.   I go to bed many nights crying but at least I am comforted by knowing I've done all I can.



 



UtahMama said:


> Oh, Peeps, get THIS: I forgot (FORGOT!!!!) to eat dinner tonight. ME!
> So I just stuffed a rolled up wad of deli meat (NOT Carl Buddig pressed "meat") into my mouth and called it good.



I don't think I've ever forgot to eat, maybe that's why I'm so overweight.



mousehouselover said:


> I'm laughing so hard my sides hurt..........
> 
> DH has been using the Wii Fit for 10 days now (just like I have.)  He called me into the bedroom where he was holding his pants up. He wiggled a little bit and they were sliding down his hips.... He's lost enough inches that he now _needs_ his belt to keep his pants on. The look on his face was priceless. You know all the effort is worth it when your clothes start sliding off.



Good for him but how are your clothes fitting?



the Fidge said:


> Oh dear lady please do tell, I was under the impression that it was more for toning and not weight loss.  I am pooh size and had been considering the fit please tell me more if you don't mind.  Just got DS Wii this year, I know you are all thinking what a rotten mother I am since I hadn't run out and bought it the day it came out  .  I prefer to wait after hearing how many Mom's got burned by the PS3.
> 
> Anyone have any feedback about the fit??  Thanks all



You are not a rotten mother, Santa just brought us Wii this year too



UtahMama said:


> Sooooo, whilst my family went sledding, I went and got some serious hi-lights and low-lights (dark brown) put in my hair!!! I feel fabulous! I just hope to lose this stupid weight once and for all! My scale says I have 29 more pounds till my programmed goal weight. UGH. If I can lose 4-5 pounds a month, this should be _easy-peazy-__kegels-squeezy_!!!!! I need to FOCUS!
> 
> I can't figure out how to resize photos, but I did manage to post pictures on FaceBook of my new hair and the ones of the kids sledding. My kids look like orphans!



I posted on Facebook but I will tell you here as well - you look great.  I just get a half a head highlighted because it would probably cost over $200 for a whole I think.  I like but I think next time I want to go darker.  Here's a picture what do you think?  I'm just not lovin' the blond anymore.  Sorry so big.








Wonders10 said:


> Hey Peeps,
> 
> Had a small slip up yesterday.  Too much eating out.  But just got back from publix and my fridge looks ridiculously healthy now.
> 
> Yesterday my mom came up and went house-hunting with me.
> 
> And I made an offer!  It is, sadly, a short sale, but it is only 3 years old, corian counter tops, upgraded appliances.  Only 2 bedrooms, but they are on opposite ends of the house and both have full baths, fenced in yard and pool.  And screenied in patio.  2 car garage.  In the cutest neighborhood.  Like Disney's celebration.  Send PD that it is one of the "easy" short sales and the bank cooperates with me!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day...I'm off to plan my meals for the week!



Pixie dust for the house!  That's what I need to do, plan more meals, new things though.  Anyone have any ideas that the kids would like.  I don't cook four different meals every night just one.


----------



## LMO429

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Ok, my Charlene Extreme has arrived!!  Haven't looked at it yet, going to start tomorrow.
> 
> I am going shopping for weights tomorrow lunchtime  . . . what sort of weight will I need? All I have at the minute is a 1lb and a 6lb. I am figuring I will need all heavier than that . . . more than 10lb's do you think?
> 
> Been on the internet tonight and can't believe how much weights cost!! It's going to take up all the vouchers my boss got me for Christmas . . . nothing left for a nice bag



Right now I'm using 5, 8 and 10 pound weights...I feel I can go heavier at times, the point is to fatigue yourself in about another week or 2 I am going to invest in heavier weights...As you do the exercises, she gives you time to write down the weight you are using on each exercise so the next time you use it you will know how to adjust them


----------



## LMO429

Did they change when you can book Magical Express...I called today to give them my flight information and my brother's flight information...the CM on the phone told me to call 3 weeks before?!?! Is this new?  I always felt like I got the booklet about a month to 3 weeks before now am I suppose to be calling it in 3 weeks before?


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Laura - I Love your hair, and that is a fabulous photo of you. You look great!


----------



## the Fidge

Laura you look great!  I love the hair!  What a lovely lady you are!  

Mouse House - thanks for all the info I do appreciate it!  With this snow ridden place I find it difficult to be motivated to do outdoor activites and now am considering the indoor Wii approach.

OK facebook stuff I am just so lost eeek!


----------



## LMO429

Hi Laura! Love the Highlights! You have such healthy hair!


----------



## Pakey

Shannon, how exciting on the house.  My husband and I keep thinking about buying a second home in Florida rather than continuing with all of the DVC points so I can't wait to hear more about how this goes for you.  It sounds like just the type of place we would be looking for.

Noni, good point on the yoga pants while flying.  I'm thinking that might be the way I want to go myself.

Laura that's a great pic.  I'm currently trying to go a bit darker, using winter as an excuse but it's hard after so many years of being "blonde".  Of course, my hair is not even as long as your bangs; tough to go from total baldness-my hair grows so slow.  I would kill to have hair like yours, it is so beautiful.

Lauren, 10 lb weights.  Are you kidding me?  I picked up some 5's at the store yesterday and put them back on the shelf because it just  about killed me to lift them.  I'll stick with my 2's for now, lol.  To you, all I can say is  

And Magical Express? Of course I do mine via DVC website but I did it months in advance.  3 weeks seems like it would be cutting it close.


----------



## LMO429

Pakey said:


> Shannon, how exciting on the house.  My husband and I keep thinking about buying a second home in Florida rather than continuing with all of the DVC points so I can't wait to hear more about how this goes for you.  It sounds like just the type of place we would be looking for.
> 
> Noni, good point on the yoga pants while flying.  I'm thinking that might be the way I want to go myself.
> 
> Laura that's a great pic.  I'm currently trying to go a bit darker, using winter as an excuse but it's hard after so many years of being "blonde".  Of course, my hair is not even as long as your bangs; tough to go from total baldness-my hair grows so slow.  I would kill to have hair like yours, it is so beautiful.
> 
> Lauren, 10 lb weights.  Are you kidding me?  I picked up some 5's at the store yesterday and put them back on the shelf because it just  about killed me to lift them.  I'll stick with my 2's for now, lol.  To you, all I can say is
> 
> And Magical Express? Of course I do mine via DVC website but I did it months in advance.  3 weeks seems like it would be cutting it close.




I just called again about the Magical Express and I was able to book, it goes to show you that all the disney Cast members do NOT always know what they are talking about.

Even I thought I wouldnt be able to lift heavy with chalean extreme either but its slower when you lift the weights so it makes it a little easier.


----------



## MA pigletfan

Shannon...that house sounds great..FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOU!!!! Keep us posted!  
Laura...your hair looks great! I need to get mine Re-Highlighted BADLY!!! luckily i wear it curly most of the time so the "rootage" hides itself there..but good lord when i straighten it..YIKES!  
For all the momma peeps with kid "issues"  

SO i had a great time up in Jackson, NH this weekend. Ate WAY too much but i actually still logged it on the WW site..so as to not question why if i do not have a loss on friday/or even a gain! ( aack please no!!!). IT was a great time though, we stayed in the cutest Inn and even went on an old fashion Austrian Sleigh ride..it was like being in a snow globe or a courier and Ives card!
BUT now i am back to it...only 4 more days till weigh in and i HOPE that these next 4 will wipe out the mis behaving of the weekend!


----------



## dwheatl

Laura, your hair is great. DD just got hers highlighted, and I was blown away by the cost. When you get half a head done, what do you do, just the front?
I color my own hair, so I'm totally clueless on this stuff.

Happy news. DH and I went to Macy's to take back a gift, and find something different. I found some great navy blue pants, and... the size 8s fit!


----------



## mousehouselover

Shannn~ Good luck with the house! It sounds perfect for you and Winston.

Laura~ You look great! I used to color my hair with red undertones or highlights. After a while they really faded and looked awful so now I do all one color to match my roots. I have a hard time going to the salon because it's so expensive. I feel great when I look good but I think about all the other things I could spend the $$ on and I start to feel guilty about it. My clothes are fitting better, thanks for asking. DH has almost always wor his jeans big; he has no rear so it looks terrible from the back though. We are taking measurements at the gym this week so we'll see how many inches I've lost. 

Danielle~ I only wish I could get into an 8. Keep peepin' on!

Gina~ Glad to hear you had a great time and you made it home safely. Stay OP and keep moving this week and it will minimize any damage. Good for you for recording everything. 

Bridgit~ I hate being outdoors during the winter and the gym isn't always convient for me so the Wii Fit really helps. I did 92 mins today spread between all the catagories and even tried a few new things. 

I'm tired. I did 92 mins on the Wii today and walked 4 miles. I lost a bit of ground last week but took the oportunity to make up for it today. We also got to watch a few movies so it was a relaxing day. The kids made chewy bars tonight and I had a small one. I calculated my pts before I had it to make sure it wasn't going to push me over my target. I think one of the things I really struggled with before was where I set my target points. I used to use the old pts info and I was supposed to be at 22 pts for my weight. I hated going over so I was really strict with myself and I think that's what ultimately sunk me. I started using the new guidelines and found I can have as many as 28 pts a day so I have been much more relaxed. I know I can have a little treat or something when I want it. 

Fresh fruits and veggies are really filling, make sure you get plenty everyday and it will help reduce hunger pains.


----------



## UtahMama

LMO429 said:


> UtahMama! Your new highlights are smoking hot!!!!!


Thanks, Lauren! I got a TON of compliments today at church. Honestly, I feel all kinds of cute.  JUST what I needed.



the Fidge said:


> So I am ovewhelmed with all the "quick start" diets out there.  I am hoping to do something to get me kick started you know....any successful ones you all can suggest??
> 
> [


The Eat Clean Diet (or is it Clean Eating?) by Tosca Reno. Changed my life. LOVE it. LOOOOOVE it. 



the Fidge said:


> I have heard mention of a eat clean diet, do you have any knowledge about that??  So out of loop I have had my head in flour and chocolate just way too long!


Hey! See above (the I love it part)



mousehouselover said:


> y
> 
> Wendy~ I love when I get my hair done. I feel so beautiful. I'm not overly jealous of DH's success. I have been before but now I'm proud of him. He's working hard and watching what he's eating. He deserves to be successful. I used to get jealous because it seemed like he wasn't doing much and saw results but I see how much he is working for it now. (Another tiny little attitude change that brings me more happiness!!)
> 
> I did pretty well yesterday. I decided I was going to have one meal a week where I didn't count points. I don't dip into my AP (action points earned for activity) or my flex points during the week so It won't hurt as long as it's only one meal. I had Mexican since DH was craving it. I ate chips, salsa and guacamole. We shared a huge platter of fajitas; I ate the veggies and a bit of chicken and shrimp. We brought home about half the platter. Our Sat night outing with friends is usually a food fest but I brought myself a few small snacks and truned down almost all the junk food. I looked at the labels of the snacks everyone else was eating. There were 10g of fat and almost no fiber in them. I finally caved and had a handful of cheese popcorn but that was it. I calculated the points on it too.
> 
> Make it a good week Peeps!


I hear ya, except I do a LOT of damage when I give myself an inch, KWIM? But if you aren't counting your extra points, you should be fine. 



Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Ok, my Charlene Extreme has arrived!!  Haven't looked at it yet, going to start tomorrow.
> 
> I am going shopping for weights tomorrow lunchtime  . . . what sort of weight will I need? All I have at the minute is a 1lb and a 6lb. I am figuring I will need all heavier than that . . . more than 10lb's do you think?
> 
> Been on the internet tonight and can't believe how much weights cost!! It's going to take up all the vouchers my boss got me for Christmas . . . nothing left for a nice bag


YAYYY!



DisneyLaura said:


> I posted on Facebook but I will tell you here as well - you look great.  I just get a half a head highlighted because it would probably cost over $200 for a whole I think.  I like but I think next time I want to go darker.  Here's a picture what do you think?  I'm just not lovin' the blond anymore.  Sorry so big.


What about low lights? I added some really dark brown with a hint of red added and it really helped.  The darker, warmer tones would make your eyes POP.
OMGOSH, Laura! YOU are _stunning_! REALLY!  I envy your hair's length.


----------



## spongemommie05

I finally found ya all !!!!!!


----------



## monymony3471

<---------------Blows off the dust


Hi.  I want to be a loser again.

I started my diet today.

Hi to those who know me 

Hi to those who don't 

I'm Monica, mom of 4 who runs a day care in her home.   I am in school trying to finish.  

So, I weighed myself this morning and my goal is to measure myself when no one is looking.  Almost impossible in this house when the baby follows me around constantly and the 4 years knows my every move. 


A quick catch up:

Tim is doing fabulous, as far as we know, no other cancer.

We started sledge hammering the fugly field stone wall and hearth of the fireplace this weekend.  It's about 85% done.  Then we will put up a regular wall and a mantel and hang a 47" flat screen above it.

I am about to start another semester of School next week.  Last term was brutal with 3 classes.  This time I took 2 to hang on to my sanity.

I am excited for WENDY starting her classes!  You go girl!

Ok, so I am back, hold on everybody, I'm here, and LET'S DO THIS!

I'm really interested in meeting all the people I don't know and excited for updates on everyone I do.  So please indulge me and let me know what's sup!


----------



## lovealldisney

Good Morning All!

Wow! You guys were posting alot this weekend! I was busy taking down all the Christmas decorations around the house.

Ok I found a diet I am going to try it's The Flat Belly Diet. I picked up the book this weekend and so far it seems easy enough it doen't look like I will be starving. And it has easy simple things that I can make. That being said since I wasn't keeping track of my weight in December and weighing myself over the weekend, I am going to say I have stayed the SAME I really was pleased with my weight I thought for sure that I would have gained everything back. But I didn't!!  

So I am starting the first phase of this diet on Friday. It starts with a 4 day anti-bloat diet which is around 1200 calories a day then you switch to a 1600 calorie diet for 32 days. We shall see how this works. Wish me luck!  

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

mousehouselover said:


> I'm laughing so hard my sides hurt..........
> 
> DH has been using the Wii Fit for 10 days now (just like I have.)  He called me into the bedroom where he was holding his pants up. He wiggled a little bit and they were sliding down his hips.... He's lost enough inches that he now _needs_ his belt to keep his pants on. The look on his face was priceless. You know all the effort is worth it when your clothes start sliding off.


I think of all of the benefits and hidden benefits of weight loss, my absolute favorite is the fact that I can buy pants and shirts that fit me normally.  I went from wearing size 38-40 pants (that were tight around the waist but super MC Hammer-ish baggy on my legs) to being able to wear a 32 pants that actually look good on me.  Before I donated two huge bags of old clothes to Goodwill, I demonstrated that to my wife.  I'd put a pair of my old pants on, take two steps, and have them around my ankles.  My wife thought it was hilarious, almost like a clown routine.  



UtahMama said:


> Know what? MEN SUCK! (Except our Aaron  )
> 
> Sooooo, whilst my family went sledding, I went and got some serious hi-lights and low-lights (dark brown) put in my hair!!! I feel fabulous! I just hope to lose this stupid weight once and for all!


I'll agree -- men do have it way easier.  Bigger muscles burn more fat.  (But you'll never hear me complain.)

And your hair looks great, but this is something I can't really relate to.  My hair style ranges from short, to really short, to "hey, is that Telly Savalas?"



Wonders10 said:


> And I made an offer!  It is, sadly, a short sale, but it is only 3 years old, corian counter tops, upgraded appliances.  Only 2 bedrooms, but they are on opposite ends of the house and both have full baths, fenced in yard and pool.  And screenied in patio.  2 car garage.  In the cutest neighborhood.  Like Disney's celebration.  Send PD that it is one of the "easy" short sales and the bank cooperates with me!


Good luck on the house!  Sounds like a great find!



monymony3471 said:


> <---------------Blows off the dust
> 
> 
> Hi.  I want to be a loser again.
> 
> I started my diet today.
> 
> Hi to those who know me


Welcome back!  Trust me, we lost lots of people (including me) between Thanksgiving and Christmas.  But it is great to see you made your way back!

I'll post an update to the St Valentines Day (weight) Massacre later today, but I see a lot of negative numbers.  Great job everybody!


----------



## UtahMama

spongemommie05 said:


> I finally found ya all !!!!!!


FINALLY!



monymony3471 said:


> <---------------Blows off the dust
> 
> 
> Hi.  I want to be a loser again.
> 
> I started my diet today.
> 
> Hi to those who know me
> 
> Hi to those who don't
> 
> I'm Monica, mom of 4 who runs a day care in her home.   I am in school trying to finish.
> 
> So, I weighed myself this morning and my goal is to measure myself when no one is looking.  Almost impossible in this house when the baby follows me around constantly and the 4 years knows my every move.
> 
> 
> A quick catch up:
> 
> Tim is doing fabulous, as far as we know, no other cancer.
> 
> We started sledge hammering the fugly field stone wall and hearth of the fireplace this weekend.  It's about 85% done.  Then we will put up a regular wall and a mantel and hang a 47" flat screen above it.
> 
> I am about to start another semester of School next week.  Last term was brutal with 3 classes.  This time I took 2 to hang on to my sanity.
> 
> I am excited for WENDY starting her classes!  You go girl!
> 
> Ok, so I am back, hold on everybody, I'm here, and LET'S DO THIS!
> 
> I'm really interested in meeting all the people I don't know and excited for updates on everyone I do.  So please indulge me and let me know what's sup!


I know what you mean trying to sneak off to do the simplest of things, like taking our measurements with a 4 y.o., is darn near impossible. 
GLAD you are back!  



lovealldisney said:


> Good Morning All!
> 
> Wow! You guys were posting alot this weekend! I was busy taking down all the Christmas decorations around the house.
> 
> Ok I found a diet I am going to try it's The Flat Belly Diet. I picked up the book this weekend and so far it seems easy enough it doen't look like I will be starving. And it has easy simple things that I can make. That being said since I wasn't keeping track of my weight in December and weighing myself over the weekend, I am going to say I have stayed the SAME I really was pleased with my weight I thought for sure that I would have gained everything back. But I didn't!!
> 
> So I am starting the first phase of this diet on Friday. It starts with a 4 day anti-bloat diet which is around 1200 calories a day then you switch to a 1600 calorie diet for 32 days. We shall see how this works. Wish me luck!
> 
> Have a great week everyone!


Good luck! Let us know how it goes.


((Nothing to do with your post, but a random thought triggered by dieting in general))....
I was at Costco this weekend and noticed they have Nutri System available for CHEAP (under $2 per meal) BUT it includes *white* pasta, *white* rice, *white* everything and I do NOT feel like that's a healthy carb. 



WI_DisneyFan said:


> I think of all of the benefits and hidden benefits of weight loss, my absolute favorite is the fact that I can buy pants and shirts that fit me normally.  I went from wearing size 38-40 pants (that were tight around the waist but super MC Hammer-ish baggy on my legs) to being able to wear a 32 pants that actually look good on me.  Before I donated two huge bags of old clothes to Goodwill, I demonstrated that to my wife.  I'd put a pair of my old pants on, take two steps, and have them around my ankles.  My wife thought it was hilarious, almost like a clown routine.


I like to think about the  benefits too. Like, I can RUN up a flight of stairs without having to catch my breath. I don't feel claustrophobic is a normal bathroom stall. There's plenty of extra seat belt leftover on airplane seats. I fit happily on roller coasters and other rides. I fit nicely in restaurant booths. I can easily go through turnstiles. My knees don't hit the steering wheel of my car. And my favorite....shopping at NORMAL stores!  


The clown image I could have done without, Aaron.   (Just kiddin')


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

monymony3471 said:


> <---------------Blows off the dust
> 
> 
> Hi.  I want to be a loser again.
> 
> I started my diet today.
> 
> Hi to those who know me
> 
> Hi to those who don't
> 
> I'm Monica, mom of 4 who runs a day care in her home.   I am in school trying to finish.
> 
> So, I weighed myself this morning and my goal is to measure myself when no one is looking.  Almost impossible in this house when the baby follows me around constantly and the 4 years knows my every move.
> 
> 
> A quick catch up:
> 
> Tim is doing fabulous, as far as we know, no other cancer.
> 
> We started sledge hammering the fugly field stone wall and hearth of the fireplace this weekend.  It's about 85% done.  Then we will put up a regular wall and a mantel and hang a 47" flat screen above it.
> 
> I am about to start another semester of School next week.  Last term was brutal with 3 classes.  This time I took 2 to hang on to my sanity.
> 
> I am excited for WENDY starting her classes!  You go girl!
> 
> Ok, so I am back, hold on everybody, I'm here, and LET'S DO THIS!
> 
> I'm really interested in meeting all the people I don't know and excited for updates on everyone I do.  So please indulge me and let me know what's sup!




Hi!!  Not sure if you were here when I joined, but I know I am in your fridge swap and can't wait for it to get here!!!!!

Now going to do my first session of Charlene Extreme. Bought some really heavy  "Geezer-bird" weights at lunchtime today!!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

spongemommie05 said:


> I finally found ya all !!!!!!





monymony3471 said:


> <---------------Blows off the dust
> 
> 
> Hi.  I want to be a loser again.
> 
> I started my diet today.
> 
> Hi to those who know me
> 
> Hi to those who don't
> 
> I'm Monica, mom of 4 who runs a day care in her home.   I am in school trying to finish.
> 
> So, I weighed myself this morning and my goal is to measure myself when no one is looking.  Almost impossible in this house when the baby follows me around constantly and the 4 years knows my every move.
> 
> 
> A quick catch up:
> 
> Tim is doing fabulous, as far as we know, no other cancer.
> 
> We started sledge hammering the fugly field stone wall and hearth of the fireplace this weekend.  It's about 85% done.  Then we will put up a regular wall and a mantel and hang a 47" flat screen above it.
> 
> I am about to start another semester of School next week.  Last term was brutal with 3 classes.  This time I took 2 to hang on to my sanity.
> 
> I am excited for WENDY starting her classes!  You go girl!
> 
> Ok, so I am back, hold on everybody, I'm here, and LET'S DO THIS!
> 
> I'm really interested in meeting all the people I don't know and excited for updates on everyone I do.  So please indulge me and let me know what's sup!



 Welcome back! Hmm, an update you say. Well, I have gained 15lbs. Not good!  



lovealldisney said:


> Good Morning All!
> Ok I found a diet I am going to try it's The Flat Belly Diet. I picked up the book this weekend and so far it seems easy enough it doen't look like I will be starving. And it has easy simple things that I can make. That being said since I wasn't keeping track of my weight in December and weighing myself over the weekend, I am going to say I have stayed the SAME I really was pleased with my weight I thought for sure that I would have gained everything back. But I didn't!!
> 
> So I am starting the first phase of this diet on Friday. It starts with a 4 day anti-bloat diet which is around 1200 calories a day then you switch to a 1600 calorie diet for 32 days. We shall see how this works. Wish me luck!
> 
> Have a great week everyone!



Well done on staying the same!  
good luck on the new diet too!


----------



## Pakey

Misty, is that you?  My goodness, I can't hardly believe it.  Of course I couldn't believe Wendy let you stray away from here in the first place.  Glad to see your post.

Monica, welcome back.  And weren't you remodeling last time you were here?  Glad to hear Tim is doing great.  Me too, still cancer free, and hair is growing back with my natural (um hmmm) blonde highlights.  I too have gained 15 but lost 4 again so net up is 11 from the holiday binging.  

Danielle, how exciting that those size 8's fit.  I can put a pair of size 8's on too,  ON MY ARM.

Aaron I took my son shopping  this weekend for a pair of pants for the cruise and he came out and handed me a 40 waist.  He likes his clothes baggy but I'm not sure how baggy those are.  I was shocked.  He's 6'1" and has always been a bit stocky but oh my, he's got the clown pants now.

Guys, after this jump start loss of 4 lbs, I'm feeling really good about myself again.  I started back into an exercise program this weekend and I feel emotionally lighter already.  

Have a great week all.


----------



## pixie dust 112

Welcome back Misty and Monica!   

Monica, it's so good to hear that Tim is doing well!


----------



## MA pigletfan

spongemommie05 said:


> I finally found ya all !!!!!!


YAY!!! good to "see" you !! 



monymony3471 said:


> <---------------Blows off the dust
> 
> 
> Hi.  I want to be a loser again.
> 
> I started my diet today.
> 
> Hi to those who know me
> .


HELLO!!!! nice to see you again Monica!! 

Pakey..YAY for the good feelings


----------



## aldisneygrl

*Ummm, Hello, can I come back here?*  

Yes, it's me Allie from a LONG time ago.  I just had a   moment, and a  moment.  I got on the scale and I weigh what I did 16 years ago when I delivered my son, and YES he was still in utero.

The bad thing is, is that me and DH both weighed today while he was home for lunch.  I told him I didn't want to because I knew I was over what I should be.  Well I weighed 12 lbs. more than him AND he had his clodhopper tennis shoes on, and I weighed nekkid!  

What's more, is that all he could say was Wow, and you don't even have a baby in there anymore.    Now, I know he didn't mean it that way, but it still hurt, BUT I think that was the "kick in the pants" moment that I needed to get myself back on track.  All I have eaten since then is Clementines.  I want to go to a WW meeting tonight, but the kids have dentist appts. this afternoon that will prevent me from making it, so I hope to go next week.  I've got to do something.  I need to lose about 20 lbs.

Will y'all have me back?


----------



## punkin413

laura - love the hair!

monica & allie - welcome back!  i just re-joined too a few days ago.  it's so great to hear that tim is doing well, monica!

pakey - i'm glad to hear you're doing well too!  i was just thinking about you the other day and hoping everything was going well with your health.

peeps - ray (my hubby) insisted on "football food" yesterday.  so i gave myself a cheat day, which i normally don't do until i've gotten myself in a good habit of writing down my food.  but i don't think i did any permanent damage.  back on track today!


----------



## the Fidge

Hooray!  All us MIA peepers have returned to roost!  I really love that you guys hung in here and it shows!  Your recent pics I have noticed show the hard you all put in while I ......well Nevermind!

So football went so bad for the big blue ...bomb.  DH munched away on his stuff and I grabbed some cottage cheese and some cucumbers!  

I know the accountability here is inspiring to me.  Thanks!

UM is there a place to get that diet free online or do I need to purchase the book?? 

THanks!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

punkin413 said:


> hey, lynda!  wow....there are so many of you that i have missed.  i thought of you recently too when i found a new setting on my camera that gave me better fireworks pictures!



 Too funny! Glad you found a setting that works for you. I just got another new camera and a new lens myself. I have two weddings this summer and a lead on a third!  I thought of you a few weeks ago when DH and I almost adopted a second beagle from the shelter. He got adopted by someone else first, but we weren't sure about the timing anyway, and he has a good home, so all is well!  How are Sherman and Eli? 



dwheatl said:


> I tried sending you an email, but I'm not sure it went through (it was acting wonky). If not PM me, please.



I got it, and I sent you a request over on Facebook. At least I HOPE it was you! Let me know, OK? 



Wonders10 said:


> And I made an offer!  It is, sadly, a short sale, but it is only 3 years old, corian counter tops, upgraded appliances.  Only 2 bedrooms, but they are on opposite ends of the house and both have full baths, fenced in yard and pool.  And screenied in patio.  2 car garage.  In the cutest neighborhood.  Like Disney's celebration.  Send PD that it is one of the "easy" short sales and the bank cooperates with me!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day...I'm off to plan my meals for the week!



How exciting! Sounds great!  Let us know how it works out. 



DisneyLaura said:


> I posted on Facebook but I will tell you here as well - you look great.  I just get a half a head highlighted because it would probably cost over $200 for a whole I think.  I like but I think next time I want to go darker.  Here's a picture what do you think?  I'm just not lovin' the blond anymore.  Sorry so big.



I love your hair Laura! I'm going to get my purple hair refreshed this Wednesday night. I'll have to try taking another pic this time. The other one is on facebook, but it doesn't really show up that much. 



spongemommie05 said:


> I finally found ya all !!!!!!





monymony3471 said:


> <---------------Blows off the dust
> 
> 
> Hi.  I want to be a loser again.



Welcome back Misty and Monica!!!

Monica - So glad to hear Tim is doing well.  



WI_DisneyFan said:


> I think of all of the benefits and hidden benefits of weight loss, my absolute favorite is the fact that I can buy pants and shirts that fit me normally.  I went from wearing size 38-40 pants (that were tight around the waist but super MC Hammer-ish baggy on my legs) to being able to wear a 32 pants that actually look good on me.  Before I donated two huge bags of old clothes to Goodwill, I demonstrated that to my wife.  I'd put a pair of my old pants on, take two steps, and have them around my ankles.  My wife thought it was hilarious, almost like a clown.



I kept my largest size pair of pants out of the Goodwill pile. If I ever lose my way, I think they should sufficiently freak me out to get me back on track.  



aldisneygrl said:


> *Ummm, Hello, can I come back here?*
> 
> Will y'all have me back?



Of course we'll have you back!! Welcome back! Great to "see" you here.


----------



## spongemommie05

Yes It is me Misty  i am back on track and NOTHING is gonna let me slip again .  i have lost 35 pds gained 20 pds lost 15 pds and back to gaining 20 pds ( i am beyond tired of this roller coaster ride i want off) and Besides wendy is becoming the hot mama so i need to feel good when i am around her also (which is alot)
It's so hard to loose weight when you let life overwhelm you i have had so much CRap happen last yr that it has beaten me physically & Mentally  up..
I am here to stay ... 

for those who don't know me I am Misty i am Utahmama's BFF in Real life
I am a 33yr old stay at home mom of 5 crazy rambutious kiddos 
4 boys ages 11,9,5,3 and one lil girl age7   
i have had 4 c-sections, gall bladder surgery , a complete Hysterectomy so none the less, lets just say my stomach is all kinds of torn up and that really is my only problem weight wise . it is hard for me to loose weight there because i can't feel my abs at all, I know they are in there because they were mad at me the other days when i worked the helk outta them 

I also have a smiling issue thanks to my everyday usage of Estrogen it has killed my teeth and so my 2 front vamp fangs (I call them) have fallen out... so i have a huge gap in my mouth which i am very self conscience about. which i was in the middle of getting fixed but then DH lost his job.. 

anyways as i ramble on ... my point is my weight problem is my tummy i know that after i get  that taken care of i will be okay and can just maintain a happy healthy weight ..

Motivation wise i just need to forget my family for an hr or two and work on me so that is where mrs wendy lou comes in ... I can do it ...  

okay so that is me in a nut shell(How did i get in this nutshell ?)


----------



## Wonders10

Ugh...the couple that is selling the house I put a bid on are getting a divorce.  And they have suddenly decided that they want to meet with their attorney to discuss the house and might pull it off the market.  That would make me so sad...I'm sure there are similar houses in the neighborhood, but I just feel like this is the one for me.  PD that everything goes well on Thursday with their attorney and they accept my offer so we can move forward and get bank approval.

Meanwhile, all this house stress/excitement is making me want to eat anything and everything.  Not good.  I'm trying to at least write it down to keep me from eating too too much over what I should be.


----------



## punkin413

a hug for you, misty!   

shannon - i will be sending you good thoughts!!!  i'm sure it will work out and if it doesn't, you'll find something you were meant to be in.



Disneyfreak92 said:


> Too funny! Glad you found a setting that works for you. I just got another new camera and a new lens myself. I have two weddings this summer and a lead on a third!  I thought of you a few weeks ago when DH and I almost adopted a second beagle from the shelter. He got adopted by someone else first, but we weren't sure about the timing anyway, and he has a good home, so all is well!  How are Sherman and Eli?



well, i still have my little point and shoot but someday i hope to graduate to something fancier.  i was messing with it during our last trip while we were waiting for illuminations to start and i put it on twilight and i think it slowed down the shutter speed a little.  the only thing is you MUST have a tripod otherwise the pics are very blurry.  i didn't have one that night but i did for MVMCP fireworks and WOW!   sounds like your photography business is picking up.  good for you!

sherman and eli are fine!  eli's still fat but he's slowly losing weight.  we recently had him checked for diabetes and a thyroid problem but his tests came back normal.  so we've cut way back on his food.  he's not happy about that!  i found a stray beagle a few months ago and luckily a family member took him so we get to visit him sometimes.  his name is zolo and he's SO HANDSOME!!!!  and such a sweetie, too!  here's a couple of pictures i took at thanksgiving.











how is jasper?


----------



## pixie dust 112

Welcome Back Allie!


----------



## HockeyKat

Hi Misty, Monica, Dawn, Allie!!   

I am in and out...  have totally recommitted for now but leaving for WDW in less than 2 weeks which is sure to derail me for at least that week.

Laura, you are gorgeous!

UM, wish I could see the highlights but I am as of yet still resisting joining facebook.  I can barely keep up with all I have now!

Faith, when is your trip?  Soon, no?


----------



## UtahMama

aldisneygrl said:


> *Ummm, Hello, can I come back here?*
> 
> Yes, it's me Allie from a LONG time ago.  I just had a   moment, and a  moment.  I got on the scale and I weigh what I did 16 years ago when I delivered my son, and YES he was still in utero.
> 
> The bad thing is, is that me and DH both weighed today while he was home for lunch.  I told him I didn't want to because I knew I was over what I should be.  Well I weighed 12 lbs. more than him AND he had his clodhopper tennis shoes on, and I weighed nekkid!
> 
> What's more, is that all he could say was Wow, and you don't even have a baby in there anymore.    Now, I know he didn't mean it that way, but it still hurt, BUT I think that was the "kick in the pants" moment that I needed to get myself back on track.  All I have eaten since then is Clementines.  I want to go to a WW meeting tonight, but the kids have dentist appts. this afternoon that will prevent me from making it, so I hope to go next week.  I've got to do something.  I need to lose about 20 lbs.
> 
> Will y'all have me back?


Of course! Soooo glad to see you here again! 



the Fidge said:


> Hooray!  All us MIA peepers have returned to roost!  I really love that you guys hung in here and it shows!  Your recent pics I have noticed show the hard you all put in while I ......well Nevermind!
> 
> So football went so bad for the big blue ...bomb.  DH munched away on his stuff and I grabbed some cottage cheese and some cucumbers!
> 
> I know the accountability here is inspiring to me.  Thanks!
> 
> UM is there a place to get that diet free online or do I need to purchase the book??
> 
> THanks!



I checked Amazon.com and here is the link. ALL her books are good. Oxygen Magazine is another one I like.



http://www.amazon.com/Eat-Clean-Die...=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1231797767&sr=1-3

THIS is Tosca. My HERO!!!!!









Hi Misty!!!! I guess all my hounding finally paid off?


----------



## Pakey

HockeyKat said:


> Hi Misty, Monica, Dawn, Allie!!
> 
> I am in and out...  have totally recommitted for now but leaving for WDW in less than 2 weeks which is sure to derail me for at least that week.
> 
> Laura, you are gorgeous!
> 
> UM, wish I could see the highlights but I am as of yet still resisting joining facebook.  I can barely keep up with all I have now!
> 
> Faith, when is your trip?  Soon, no?



Kat, we are arriving on the 24th, staying at the Beach Club.  We leave on the 29th for our DCL cruise.  

We'll be the group of 10 adults and 1 child wearing matching shirts that say It's All About Clayton (my 4 year old grandson).  I don't think the adult kids were too thrilled with all of the shirts but I told them "I'm paying for the trip, you wear them".  So when you see us, no, we are not a Brazilian tour group.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

punkin413 said:


> well, i still have my little point and shoot but someday i hope to graduate to something fancier.  i was messing with it during our last trip while we were waiting for illuminations to start and i put it on twilight and i think it slowed down the shutter speed a little.  the only thing is you MUST have a tripod otherwise the pics are very blurry.  i didn't have one that night but i did for MVMCP fireworks and WOW!   sounds like your photography business is picking up.  good for you!
> 
> sherman and eli are fine!  eli's still fat but he's slowly losing weight.  we recently had him checked for diabetes and a thyroid problem but his tests came back normal.  so we've cut way back on his food.  he's not happy about that!  i found a stray beagle a few months ago and luckily a family member took him so we get to visit him sometimes.  his name is zolo and he's SO HANDSOME!!!!  and such a sweetie, too!  here's a couple of pictures i took at thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how is jasper?



OH! He is SO CUTE!!! I LOVE him! Give your little beagle boys love from me. Jasper is good. We are on "winter break" from agility classes right now. We go back on January 20th. She has grown into such the sweet dog though - onery as she once was (and still can be sometimes)! I think it's a beagle thing.  She has also lost a little bit of weight. She has a waist now!  Anyway, I just took some new pics of her and of the kitty over Christmas and with the new camera/lens. I'll get them on the computer and post some ASAP. I am determined to post a few pics of our last two Disney trips as well. Keep an eye out!


----------



## HockeyKat

Pakey said:


> Kat, we are arriving on the 24th, staying at the Beach Club.  We leave on the 29th for our DCL cruise.
> 
> We'll be the group of 10 adults and 1 child wearing matching shirts that say It's All About Clayton (my 4 year old grandson).  I don't think the adult kids were too thrilled with all of the shirts but I told them "I'm paying for the trip, you wear them".  So when you see us, no, we are not a Brazilian tour group.




We arrive on the 24th as well, staying at CSR the first night and then SSR for the remainder.   We leave for home on the 29th, though.  

I know that you are with a group and will have trouble getting away, but if you want to meet for a quick cup of coffee or something at any point, let me know.


----------



## rentayenta

Hi all. Dawn sent me.  I would love to join. 

I have been making minor diet changes; no *real* soda, no eating after 8 pm, and drinking 64 oz of water a day. I also began playing on the since Wii Fit Dec 21, 2008 and my BMI has gone down 2%. I am not a big weigher as the scale and I do not get along.  

Dawn, I love the photo of Ray kissing your baby on the lips.


----------



## ArielSRL

Hello everyone! I was here for a brief stay over the summer (I believe) but then went away once school started back (teacher here). I was led over by punkin and I thought the group was great. But like many, I let life (mostly work, and college football) get in the way of working out and the Dis. I found something online I knew this group would appreciate so I decided to hop back on to post and lo and behold, I see many friends have been MIA and are rejoining, so I guess it was fate!

Anywho...I am one who really enjoys walking outside (semi speed walking) for my cardio, then I usually use my 5 lb weights to work my arms, then I do sit ups, leg lifts, push ups, etc on the floor (all this at home) as a finish to my workout. Well, I had just started getting back into it when the weather turned colder so I fell off the wagon again! Also with all the holidays, my diet was a half hearted effort (I followthe WW points program, though I do not attend meetings). I asked my folks for a Gazelle for Christmas and my dad found me one for free on Craigslist. it is in great shape, barely used, but it took him a month to get it to me. I've tried it out and it is really too hard for me right now (as I haven't worked out in quite some time). So, to make a short story long...lol, I found some videos on RealAge.com (FREE!) that are variations of walking, just inside your home! They were not very difficult to do at all (coordination-wise) and I felt like I got a pretty good burn. Basically I really enjoyed them and think they can keep me motivated until the GA weather gets nice enough for me to head back outside (sometime in March). Anyway, here is the link if anyone is interested:

I found these two great videos on RealAge.com (Dr Oz's - ala Oprah - site). They are called Walking At Home, so they aren't too diificult but they seem to be a good workout. I liked them anyway. You can find them both here (#2 is right below #1):

http://www.realage.com/videos/workouts/walking-part-1-start-quick-easy/

There are two parts...but if you do both, it equals right about 28 minutes or so. Part 2 is right below Part 1. Enjoy and I hope to be sticking around this time. 

BTW, is weigh-in still on Friday? Thanks!


----------



## the Fidge

Lynda - quick check the house I think Dawn kidnapped Jasper and renamed him thankfully she hasn't dyed his fur!  

UM - Thanks very motivating placed my order!  OK great more water to drink last night I waited too late and kept popping awake.  Tomorow I think I will try and get it all in by dinner or the bulk lol by 3


----------



## LMO429

Wow! Welcome back new and old Peeps!!!  

Just sat in the doctor's waiting office for over 2 hours! I was starving and when I came home I was ravenous but I collected myself to ensure I would not binge....I am on Week 2 of chalean johnson..I took some measurements I already lost an inch off my weight and a 1/2 inch of my hips  ...but Im still 10 pounds away from my wedding weight which I will be back to hopefully in about 2 months...Im sure of it


----------



## rentayenta

LMO429 said:


> Wow! Welcome back new and old Peeps!!!
> 
> Just sat in the doctor's waiting office for over 2 hours! I was starving and when I came home I was ravenous but I collected myself to ensure I would not binge....I am on Week 2 of chalean johnson..I took some measurements I already lost an inch off my weight and a 1/2 inch of my hips  ...but Im still 10 pounds away from my wedding weight which I will be back to hopefully in about 2 months...Im sure of it




What or who is Chalean Johnson?  on the measurements!


----------



## LMO429

rentayenta said:


> What or who is Chalean Johnson?  on the measurements!



Oops I meant Chalean Extreme..Here is the link to it..I LOVE IT!

http://www.beachbody.com/product/fitness_programs/chalean_extreme.do


----------



## dwheatl

Wow! We've got a lot of peeps again. I've been drin king my water today, so I had to take a potty break in the midst of catching up, since so many are posting.


spongemommie05 said:


> I finally found ya all !!!!!!


 Welcome back. We missed you. I saw you working it on FaceBook. good girl!



monymony3471 said:


> Tim is doing fabulous, as far as we know, no other cancer.


 Welcome back. Glad to hear Tim is doing well, and that you are keeping your sanity. It's great to see you here.



UtahMama said:


> FINALLY!
> 
> I know what you mean trying to sneak off to do the simplest of things, like taking our measurements with a 4 y.o., is darn near impossible.
> GLAD you are back!
> 
> Good luck! Let us know how it goes.
> 
> 
> ((Nothing to do with your post, but a random thought triggered by dieting in general))....
> I was at Costco this weekend and noticed they have Nutri System available for CHEAP (under $2 per meal) BUT it includes *white* pasta, *white* rice, *white* everything and I do NOT feel like that's a healthy carb.


 I had heard NutriSystem would be available at Costco. DH has lost 30 lbs. since Halloween on it. My loss is quite a bit less (8 lbs) since I chose to skip quite a few days during the holidays. The ratio of protein to carbs is pretty good, and the fiber is as well. When you do get "white carbs" like potatoes or white pasta, the serving is pretty darn small. It's all low-glycemic overall. 



aldisneygrl said:


> *Ummm, Hello, can I come back here?*


 Welcome back. I have outweighed my DH before, and it shook me up too. No need to be mortified. Just do what you need to be healthy. And it's great to see you here too.



Disneyfreak92 said:


> I got it, and I sent you a request over on Facebook. At least I HOPE it was you! Let me know, OK?


 It wasn't me. I did the same thing with Wendy. I'm the "my name" with a birthday of 2/25. And now I have a picture of DH and me with Alice in my profile. 




Wonders10 said:


> Meanwhile, all this house stress/excitement is making me want to eat anything and everything.  Not good.  I'm trying to at least write it down to keep me from eating too too much over what I should be.


 Good luck with the house.. Don't let it drive you to eating. You want to be smokin' hot when you're swimming in that pool.



rentayenta said:


> Hi all. Dawn sent me.  I would love to join.


 Welcome!



ArielSRL said:


> Hello everyone! I was here for a brief stay over the summer (I believe) but then went away once school started back (teacher here).


 Welcome back!


----------



## monymony3471

Soooo many nice welcomes!  I must thank you all!



WI_DisneyFan said:


> Welcome back!  Trust me, we lost lots of people (including me) between Thanksgiving and Christmas.  But it is great to see you made your way back!



I loved your MC Hammer pants story.  You always motivated me.  Thanks Aaron.



UtahMama said:


> FINALLY!
> 
> I know what you mean trying to sneak off to do the simplest of things, like taking our measurements with a 4 y.o., is darn near impossible.
> GLAD you are back!



I loaf you too!



Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Hi!!  Not sure if you were here when I joined, but I know I am in your fridge swap and can't wait for it to get here!!!!!
> 
> Now going to do my first session of Charlene Extreme. Bought some really heavy  "Geezer-bird" weights at lunchtime today!!



That's how you looked familar to me.  I'm excited for you to use the fridge too!  Fill er up with lots of water!



DisneyGalUK said:


> Welcome back! Hmm, an update you say. Well, I have gained 15lbs. Not good!
> 
> 
> 
> Well done on staying the same!
> good luck on the new diet too!



We can do it together!



Pakey said:


> Monica, welcome back.  And weren't you remodeling last time you were here?  Glad to hear Tim is doing great.  Me too, still cancer free, and hair is growing back with my natural (um hmmm) blonde highlights.  I too have gained 15 but lost 4 again so net up is 11 from the holiday binging.



Busy Busy Busy!  But this time I have to make time for ME!  Great news!   



pixie dust 112 said:


> Welcome back Misty and Monica!
> 
> Monica, it's so good to hear that Tim is doing well!



Thank you so much sweety!



MA pigletfan said:


> YAY!!! good to "see" you !!
> 
> 
> HELLO!!!! nice to see you again Monica!!
> 
> Pakey..YAY for the good feelings



 like this is totally cool fer sure!



aldisneygrl said:


> *Ummm, Hello, can I come back here?*
> 
> Yes, it's me Allie from a LONG time ago.  I just had a   moment, and a  moment.  I got on the scale and I weigh what I did 16 years ago when I delivered my son, and YES he was still in utero.
> 
> The bad thing is, is that me and DH both weighed today while he was home for lunch.  I told him I didn't want to because I knew I was over what I should be.  Well I weighed 12 lbs. more than him AND he had his clodhopper tennis shoes on, and I weighed nekkid!
> 
> What's more, is that all he could say was Wow, and you don't even have a baby in there anymore.    Now, I know he didn't mean it that way, but it still hurt, BUT I think that was the "kick in the pants" moment that I needed to get myself back on track.  All I have eaten since then is Clementines.  I want to go to a WW meeting tonight, but the kids have dentist appts. this afternoon that will prevent me from making it, so I hope to go next week.  I've got to do something.  I need to lose about 20 lbs.
> 
> Will y'all have me back?



Allie  ABSOLUTELY!



punkin413 said:


> monica & allie - welcome back!  i just re-joined too a few days ago.  it's so great to hear that tim is doing well, monica!



Hi Dawn!  Those darn disney vaca's really sock it to ya!



Disneyfreak92 said:


> :
> Welcome back Misty and Monica!!!
> 
> Monica - So glad to hear Tim is doing well.




Hi Lynda!  It's been ages it seems.  Hope all is well with you.  Great idea about keeping the pants.  That's what I will need to do and frame it and hang em on the refridgerator.



UtahMama said:


>



She resembles a hotter Ellen DeGeneres, ya think?



dwheatl said:


> Welcome back. Glad to hear Tim is doing well, and that you are keeping your sanity. It's great to see you here.
> 
> Welcome back!



Thanks Danielle.  I just had enough of this yuckieness already, knowwhatImean?





Day 1, did totally awesome.  Crush would be proud, fer sure dudes!

Anyways, Zack (my 10 year old) decided he was doing this with me again.

So, cheer him on too. 




GO ZACK!!!!!


----------



## punkin413

rentayenta said:


> Hi all. Dawn sent me.  I would love to join.





ArielSRL said:


> Hello everyone! I was here for a brief stay over the summer (I believe) but then went away once school started back (teacher here). I was led over by punkin and I thought the group was great.



wow....i feel like such a thread pimp right now.     welcome (back), girls!!!!  



the Fidge said:


> Lynda - quick check the house I think Dawn kidnapped Jasper and renamed him thankfully she hasn't dyed his fur!



 



monymony3471 said:


> She resembles a hotter Ellen DeGeneres, ya think?



i thought this, too!



monymony3471 said:


> Anyways, Zack (my 10 year old) decided he was doing this with me again.
> 
> So, cheer him on too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO ZACK!!!!!



  YAY FOR ZACK!!!!  i think it's so sweet that you guys are doing this together.


----------



## aldisneygrl

Thanks for the warm welcomes!    Y'all are the best!  I have a group on FB that I am following.  It's a group from work, church, etc.  The leader sends out challenges for each day and I am determined to do them.

DH, Shadow (my bigger dog) and I just did a 2.16 walk in the FREEZING cold.  I didn't want to, but I knew that I needed too.  Once we got going, it was great!  Trixie won't walk with us anymore, plus it's too cold for her.  She's little and has NO fur.  She opted for the under the covers exercise.  

Ok, I need to go do my 50 crunches, so I can be accountable to my FB friends too.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Nope Fidge, I still have Jasper. See...







dwheatl, I'll try again on Facebook...


----------



## aldisneygrl

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Nope Fidge, I still have Jasper. See...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dwheatl, I'll try again on Facebook...



*Lynda* - I see your photography is as good as ever.


----------



## ArielSRL

dwheatl said:


> Welcome back!



Thanks!


----------



## mousehouselover

Just a quick check in before bed. 

It's good to see so many familliar faces!! I'm glad y'all came back! 

Today was so-so. I think I stayed within my pts. I hate it when I have leftovers and no nutritional info to go with them. My family has a hard time with guessing portions and most of them refuse to measure the big stuff. Soup, fruit, veggies, V-8; no problem....... Spaghetti noodles and sauce, too much trouble. DH gave me a plate and told me there was a cup of spaghetti plus sauce on it. There was at least 2 cups of pasta. I know they're trying to help because I don't get home until 8:30 and need to get on the TM and Wii before I go to bed but I reallly don't need the help if it's going to sink my whole day.   

I got caught up with everyone, I just don't have time to reply to everyone tonight. Have a great Tues everyone! It's 4 days from WI, make every bite and every step count!


----------



## dwheatl

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Nope Fidge, I still have Jasper. See...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dwheatl, I'll try again on Facebook...


Got ya this time. Thanks.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

aldisneygrl said:


> *Ummm, Hello, can I come back here?*



Welcome back!  



spongemommie05 said:


> Yes It is me Misty  i am back on track and NOTHING is gonna let me slip again .  i have lost 35 pds gained 20 pds lost 15 pds and back to gaining 20 pds ( i am beyond tired of this roller coaster ride i want off) and Besides wendy is becoming the hot mama so i need to feel good when i am around her also (which is alot)
> It's so hard to loose weight when you let life overwhelm you i have had so much CRap happen last yr that it has beaten me physically & Mentally  up..
> I am here to stay ...



 



rentayenta said:


> Hi all. Dawn sent me.  I would love to join.





ArielSRL said:


> Hello everyone! I was here for a brief stay over the summer (I believe) but then went away once school started back (teacher here). I was led over by punkin and I thought the group was great.



Welcome and welcome back! 
Dawn - Thread Pimp, you made me  



Disneyfreak92 said:


> Nope Fidge, I still have Jasper. See...



Your photgraphy skills amaze me!

Im doing good good good on the exercise so far - I have timed it so im on the cross trainer when my favourite programmes are on - namely CSI and 24!
Ingenius, yes!


----------



## lovealldisney

WOW! Welcome to all the new DIS'ers!! And welcome to all who have come back!! Glad your here!! 

Disneyfreak92 your Jasper is so CUTE!! Our neighbors down the block have a beagle his name is Charlie. There last name is Chin. So his name is Charlie Chin!    He is so cute and naughty he likes to exscape from time to time and always ends up in our yard. We like to give him treats. I think thats why he comes over.  

Have a great day everyone! And stay strong!!!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

monymony3471 said:


> Hi Lynda!  It's been ages it seems.  Hope all is well with you.  Great idea about keeping the pants.  That's what I will need to do and frame it and hang em on the refridgerator.



All is well here. Furry kids are good. DH and I are good. I'm busy with working out, reading, getting the house back in order following the holidays, and photography of course.  The first time I went through and cleaned out my closet since I started this weight loss journey, I tried those pants on just for fun, and I decided they had to stay. It is AMAZING! I mean, they are 3 sizes too big now. I'm hoping they'll be 4-5 sizes too big when I'm done, and trying them on really makes me realize what I've accomplished. Maybe I need to try them on again for inspriation as I'm trying to get back on track. I'll have to do that. 



aldisneygrl said:


> *Lynda* - I see your photography is as good as ever.



Thanks!  I will be posting more soon. 



dwheatl said:


> Got ya this time. Thanks.



Yay!  



DisneyGalUK said:


> Your photgraphy skills amaze me!
> 
> Im doing good good good on the exercise so far - I have timed it so im on the cross trainer when my favourite programmes are on - namely CSI and 24!
> Ingenius, yes!



Thank you!  

And I also love 24! DH and I just watched the last season on DVD because I hadn't seen it yet. This is the first season we've watched the show as it airs on TV. We love it! 



lovealldisney said:


> WOW! Welcome to all the new DIS'ers!! And welcome to all who have come back!! Glad your here!!
> 
> Disneyfreak92 your Jasper is so CUTE!! Our neighbors down the block have a beagle his name is Charlie. There last name is Chin. So his name is Charlie Chin!    He is so cute and naughty he likes to exscape from time to time and always ends up in our yard. We like to give him treats. I think thats why he comes over.
> 
> Have a great day everyone! And stay strong!!!



Yeah, I'm sure the treats have something to do with it. Those beagles are very food-driven. Although Jasper is doing better at agility using a toy as her reward than she was doing using treats. She still gets treats too though - just not as much. Love the name Charlie Chin!


----------



## punkin413

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Nope Fidge, I still have Jasper. See...



she's so sweet!  look at that little face.



lovealldisney said:


> He is so cute and naughty he likes to exscape from time to time and always ends up in our yard. We like to give him treats. I think thats why he comes over.



give a beagle food and you'll have a friend for life.  they LOVE food!!!!  beagles have no sense of being full so they can literally eat themselves to death.  and both of mine have come close!


----------



## UtahMama

punkin413 said:


> ((insert cute dog/hubby picture here))



Your baby is soooo cute! The dog's not half bad, either


----------



## Disneyfreak92

punkin413 said:


> she's so sweet!  look at that little face.
> 
> 
> 
> give a beagle food and you'll have a friend for life.  they LOVE food!!!!  beagles have no sense of being full so they can literally eat themselves to death.  and both of mine have come close!



Funny! We say that all the time - "Wook at her wittle face!" I'm afraid to have kids. We are pretty convinced that Jasper is too cute for her own good, so what would we do with children? Can't spoil them the way we do the dog or they'd be rotten!  

Jasper actually drinks too much too fast. She doesn't get that "full" trigger, and she'll drink so much she'll make herself get sick.  It's usually mostly water, but it's disgusting - very runny! We have to be careful how much water we give her at once, and if we hear her glurping too fast, we have to stop her to prevent the aftermath. She doesn't do it too often since we've figured out the problem, but it still happens from time to time. I always tell her it's a good thing she's cute.


----------



## punkin413

UtahMama said:


> Your baby is soooo cute! The dog's not half bad, either



  thanks!



Disneyfreak92 said:


> Funny! We say that all the time - "Wook at her wittle face!" I'm afraid to have kids. We are pretty convinced that Jasper is too cute for her own good, so what would we do with children? Can't spoil them the way we do the dog or they'd be rotten!
> 
> Jasper actually drinks too much too fast. She doesn't get that "full" trigger, and she'll drink so much she'll make herself get sick.  It's usually mostly water, but it's disgusting - very runny! We have to be careful how much water we give her at once, and if we hear her glurping too fast, we have to stop her to prevent the aftermath. She doesn't do it too often since we've figured out the problem, but it still happens from time to time. I always tell her it's a good thing she's cute.



i know - ray and i going to start trying sometime this year (not yet so don't start asking if i'm pregnant!!!) and i'm wondering how the dogs will react to a baby.  i think they will be great!  sherman is so loyal and eli is so gentle.  so i'm thinking it will work out well.

sherman used to do the same thing with water!  luckily he doesn't do it very often now.  eli will eat so fast sometimes he gets choked.  ray is really good about doing a doggie hiemlich on him.  i've had to stick my fingers down his throat before to get the food out.  fun!


----------



## monymony3471

Eating my mixed greens salad with chicken breast and a sprinkle of cheese and some chopped up celery for the extra crunch!


Made my own balamic vinegrette and extra virgin olive oil dressing with a package of Italian good seasonings.

It IS VERY yummy.

Drinking my crystal lite green raspberry tea as a treat, cause I already had 4 glasses of water.


Just crusizin' along over here.

I shoveled MORE snow this morning, so the heart rate was a beating mighty fast this morning.

Yep, I'm just melting away over  here.  

Do, do, do......


----------



## UtahMama

1.  How do you catch a a unique rabbit?   Unique up on it.



   2.  How Do You Catch a Tame Rabbit?
Tame  Way.

    3.  How Do Crazy People Go Through  The Forest ?
They  Take The Psycho Path

    4.  How Do You Get Holy  Water ?
You  Boil The Hell Out Of It.

    5.  What Do Fish Say When They Hit a Concrete Wall?
Dam!

    6.  What Do Eskimos Get From Sitting On The Ice too Long?
Polaroid's

    7.  What Do You Call a Boomerang That Doesn't work?
A  Stick

    8..  What Do  You Call Cheese That Isn't Yours?
Nacho  Cheese

    9..  What Do You Call Santa's Helpers?
Subordinate  Clauses.

    10.  What Do You Call Four Bullfighters In Quicksand?
Quattro  Sinko....

    11.  What Do You Get From a Pampered Cow?
Spoiled  Milk.

    12.  What Do You Get  When You Cross a Snowman With a Vampire?
Frostbite.

    13.  What Lies At The Bottom Of The Ocean And Twitches?
]A  Nervous Wreck.

    14.  What's The Difference Between Roast Beef And Pea Soup?
Anyone  Can Roast Beef.

    15.  Where Do You Find a Dog With No Legs?
 Right  Where You Left Him.

    16.  Why Do Gorillas  Have Big Nostrils?
Because  They Have Big Fingers

    17.  Why Don't Blind People Like To Sky Dive?
Because  It Scares The Dog.

    18.  What Kind Of Coffee Was Served On The  Titanic ?
Sanka.

    19.  What Is The Difference Between a Harley And a Hoover ?!

    The  Location Of The Dirt Bag.

    20.  Why Did Pilgrims' Pants Always Fall Down?
 Because  They Wore Their Belt Buckle On Their Hat.

    21.  What's The Difference Between a Bad Golfer And a Bad  Skydiver?
 A Bad  Golfer Goes, Whack, Dang!
    A Bad Skydiver Goes Dang!  Whack

    22.  How Are a Texas Tornado And a  Tennessee Divorce The Same? !
Somebody'  s Gonna Lose A Trailer


----------



## 2girlsmom




----------



## UtahMama

monymony3471 said:


> Eating my mixed greens salad with chicken breast and a sprinkle of cheese and some chopped up celery for the extra crunch!
> 
> 
> Made my own balamic vinegrette and extra virgin olive oil dressing with a package of Italian good seasonings.
> 
> It IS VERY yummy.
> 
> Drinking my crystal lite green raspberry tea as a treat, cause I already had 4 glasses of water.
> 
> 
> Just crusizin' along over here.
> 
> I shoveled MORE snow this morning, so the heart rate was a beating mighty fast this morning.
> 
> Yep, I'm just melting away over  here.
> 
> Do, do, do......



Looks GOOD!

You are so skinny already!



I've had: (so far)

one POT of coffee

one cooked cup (1/2 C. raw) oatmeal with raisins, splenda, milled flax, and wheat germ  (aka: Colon Blow)

one 27 gram protien shake

ONE gold fish cracker (I KNOW!)


----------



## punkin413

oh, good idea!  i will share what i've had today to keep me motivated to keep going!

breakfast:
1 cup of coffee w/ creamer
1 fiber one strawberry pop tart

snack:
1 container of vanilla fiber one yogurt with granola

lunch:
1 bowl of chicken soup (my friend anna made it - it's VERY GOOD and only 100 calories a cup!)
1 salad with romaine lettuce, tomatoes, scallions, a little bit of bacon bits, a little bit of fresh parm cheese and the caesar wishbone spray dressing that's 1 calorie a spray

2 glasses of water (i'm on my third)


----------



## punkin413

UtahMama said:


> ONE gold fish cracker (I KNOW!)


----------



## phins_jazy

can i join?    I was just telling DH yesterday how we have to move the tree and the loveseat out of the living room and move the treadmill and the elliptical in there.  We've both got about 100+ lbs to lose so I need all the motivation I can get.  I'm headed to walmart for groceries and will be back later this afternoon.  I need to pull out the wii fit too and start playing on that again.  It's been covered in dust since this summer!  LOL


----------



## HockeyKat

I'll join too:

So far,
B:  1/2 cup fiber one + 1/4 milk (80), 1.5 mugs coffee

About to have lunch, ham on a flax pita (100) and a large dinner salad w/ light three cheese ranch and a sprinkle of reduced fat blue cheese (100 or so total).

I have also had 32 oz water and did a 45 min kickboxing class at the gym.


----------



## pixie dust 112

phins_jazy said:


> can i join?    I was just telling DH yesterday how we have to move the tree and the loveseat out of the living room and move the treadmill and the elliptical in there.  We've both got about 100+ lbs to lose so I need all the motivation I can get.  I'm headed to walmart for groceries and will be back later this afternoon.  I need to pull out the wii fit too and start playing on that again.  It's been covered in dust since this summer!  LOL



Welcome!  Great to have you here! I have to get the elliptical out of the garage ( the tree has been down for 2 weeks now! )


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

LMO429 said:


> Wow! Welcome back new and old Peeps!!!
> 
> Just sat in the doctor's waiting office for over 2 hours! I was starving and when I came home I was ravenous but I collected myself to ensure I would not binge....I am on Week 2 of chalean johnson..I took some measurements I already lost an inch off my weight and a 1/2 inch of my hips  ...but Im still 10 pounds away from my wedding weight which I will be back to hopefully in about 2 months...Im sure of it



WOWZERS!!!! Well done!!  I hope it works this well, and so quickly, for me!!! I did my first session last night but had my weights too low . . . tomorrow I am going to always start with really heavy ones, then only go down if I have to! That'll stop me cheating!

Are there any cardio workouts in it, or is is all weights?


----------



## LMO429

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> WOWZERS!!!! Well done!!  I hope it works this well, and so quickly, for me!!! I did my first session last night but had my weights too low . . . tomorrow I am going to always start with really heavy ones, then only go down if I have to! That'll stop me cheating!
> 
> Are there any cardio workouts in it, or is is all weights?



Yes there are cardio workouts, it should have come with a booklet and a workout calendar, follow that the first week there are 2 cardio workouts.....p.s. they are intense


----------



## aldisneygrl

Ok since y'all are reporting, I will too:

B'fast:  1 Fiber One Strawberry Pop Tart (actually cooked it yesterday, then forgot about it and found it in the toaster later, saved it for today)  Hope that didn't gross anyone out.  
           8 oz. glass of 1% milk

Snack: 2 Clementines & a handful of pretzels

Lunch:  1 grilled Tilapia filet 2 WW points
           another Clementine

I am about halfway through my 32 oz. bottle of water.  I need to finish it, and drink another one.

Thanks for having my back Peeps!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Oh, I love seeing other people's meals to give me ideas!

I had:-
Breckie - bowl of Special K Sustain (extra fibre!!), and half a pink grapefruit (with sweetner)
Mid morning - banana
Lunch - Home made chicken noodle soup, 2 tomatoes
Afternoon - pear
After work / before exercise - apple and 100 calorie bag of oreo chips (I have a hundred calorie treat every day, its all that keeps me going on the drive home most nights!)
Dinner - I'm in the middle of making a low-fat chicken hotpot, to serve with carrots and parsnip. Parsnip is being baked WITHOUT maple syrup, which is the biggest sacrifice a girl can make for her hips I feel.

Gallons of water - I'm like a fish with it.

With milk in my cereal and  cups of tea during the day it comes to about 1500 cals.

I can't find it now but I'm sure a few pages back someone mentioned watching their favoutite programme on the treadmill. I was happily watching my fave soap in the gym a few years back, got totally engrosed, forgot to run, flew off the end of the treadmill!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Left the gym very shortly after!!!!! Just creases me when I think of how I must have looked!!!!!


----------



## Pakey

My menu for today:

Breakfast:  gruel, er I mean, oatmeal with a handful of raisins.

Lunch:  lean cuisine, I don't know which one  Before lunch, I'm walking for 30 min on my lunch break at work

Afternoon snack:  one orange

Dinner:  no idea, depends on what DH makes.  

but i was very bad last night.  I don't know why but I have no self control at a restaurant.  None.  I need to just skip them completely.


----------



## LMO429

B4 Workout: Orange
Breakfast Cheerios and Skim Milk 1/4 banana

S-sugar free pudding

L- Whole wheat bread turkey & alpine lace swiss


----------



## HockeyKat

aldisneygrl said:


> Ok since y'all are reporting, I will too:
> 
> B'fast:  1 Fiber One Strawberry Pop Tart (actually cooked it yesterday, then forgot about it and found it in the toaster later, saved it for today)  Hope that didn't gross anyone out.
> 8 oz. glass of 1% milk
> 
> Snack: 2 Clementines & a handful of pretzels
> 
> Lunch:  1 grilled Tilapia filet 2 WW points
> another Clementine
> 
> I am about halfway through my 32 oz. bottle of water.  I need to finish it, and drink another one.
> 
> Thanks for having my back Peeps!



I am SO into Clementines lately!  I was pissed today because I left them at hoome.  

I don't find the pop tart thing gross.  I mean, it's YOUR toaster right, not like a communal one or something? And it's not like those go bad, esp not in one day.



Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Oh, I love seeing other people's meals to give me ideas!
> 
> I had:-
> Breckie - bowl of Special K Sustain (extra fibre!!), and half a pink grapefruit (with sweetner)
> Mid morning - banana
> Lunch - Home made chicken noodle soup, 2 tomatoes
> Afternoon - pear
> After work / before exercise - apple and 100 calorie bag of oreo chips (I have a hundred calorie treat every day, its all that keeps me going on the drive home most nights!)
> Dinner - I'm in the middle of making a low-fat chicken hotpot, to serve with carrots and parsnip. Parsnip is being baked WITHOUT maple syrup, which is the biggest sacrifice a girl can make for her hips I feel.
> 
> Gallons of water - I'm like a fish with it.
> 
> With milk in my cereal and  cups of tea during the day it comes to about 1500 cals.
> 
> I can't find it now but I'm sure a few pages back someone mentioned watching their favoutite programme on the treadmill. I was happily watching my fave soap in the gym a few years back, got totally engrosed, forgot to run, flew off the end of the treadmill!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Lef the gym very shortly after!!!!!



I have seen someone do the treadmill wipeout before, actually.

I love having something to distract me when working out.  I usually read a book or magazine on the elliptical/cross trainer.   I always do it without holding on to help with balance and core muscles and such.  



Pakey said:


> My menu for today:
> 
> Breakfast:  gruel, er I mean, oatmeal with a handful of raisins.
> 
> Lunch:  lean cuisine, I don't know which one  Before lunch, I'm walking for 30 min on my lunch break at work
> 
> Afternoon snack:  one orange
> 
> Dinner:  no idea, depends on what DH makes.
> 
> but i was very bad last night.  I don't know why but I have no self control at a restaurant.  None.  I need to just skip them completely.




Oh, I hear ya on restaurants.  I try to avoid them unless I am using it as a cheat night, because I have no restraint either.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> I can't find it now but I'm sure a few pages back someone mentioned watching their favoutite programme on the treadmill. I was happily watching my fave soap in the gym a few years back, got totally engrosed, forgot to run, flew off the end of the treadmill!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Lef the gym very shortly after!!!!!



I watch my favourite programmes on the cross trainer - it passes time!  

Ooh, I'll post my food too:

Breakfast - Bran Flakes and Skimmed Milk
Snack - Apple & Low Fat Yoghurt
Lunch - Prawn Mayo on Wholemeal Bread and a bag of Low Fat Crisps
Snack - Another Apple!
Dinner - Grilled Chicken Breast with Mushroom Stir Fry (mushrooms, bean sprouts, carrot, courgette, cabbage, onion, peppers)

Im doing WW again and my total for the day is 14 points! That means I have another 6 to use!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

punkin413 said:


> i know - ray and i going to start trying sometime this year (not yet so don't start asking if i'm pregnant!!!) and i'm wondering how the dogs will react to a baby.  i think they will be great!  sherman is so loyal and eli is so gentle.  so i'm thinking it will work out well.
> 
> sherman used to do the same thing with water!  luckily he doesn't do it very often now.  eli will eat so fast sometimes he gets choked.  ray is really good about doing a doggie hiemlich on him.  i've had to stick my fingers down his throat before to get the food out.  fun!



I have a friend who just had a baby in June, and she has brought him over to our house a few times, and I was worried about Jasper too, but she has been SO GOOD! It's just like she knows. I was worried she might jump on him, but she just sniffs and gives an occasional kiss. It's adorable! So I'm sure Sherman and Eli will "get it".  

Sticking the fingers down Eli's throat does NOT sound like fun! And I'm trying to picture Ray doing the hiemlich on him. That must be challenging. 


*Wendy* - I am cracking up at the jokes!


----------



## 2girlsmom

Oh, we're listing our food now?

Okay, here's mine

Breakfast-cup of chai tea (120 calories)

midmorning-1 liter water, 1 small banana

lunch- chicken strip sandwich from Sonic (424 calories) with water

midafternoon- orange + 1 liter water

supper- chicken tenders (serving of 5 is 240 calories)
            spinach salad with salad spray (5 calories)
            dt pepsi

evening snack- Act II 94% fat free butter popcorn- 130-260 calories (won't eat the whole bag, but might eat more than the half bag serving.


I haven't added structured exercise yet, but tonight is Meag's basketball practice so I will be running around at the practice...

I am generally drinking 2 liters of water plus another 24-32 ounces, that's the biggest change.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

I almost forgot! I was going to post my food for the day so far too...

(Keep in mind this is a food day here at work.)

Breakfast: maple & brown sugar weight control oatmeal w/wheat germ, milled flax seed, & 1Tbsp light Mrs. Buttersworth and an Activia light peach yogurt

Snacks: WW pumpkin/spice choc. chip cookie, a total of three Hostess choc. donettes scared: , but at least I'm counting them), a banana, and a total of about 10 m&m's

Lunch: mini pita pocket w/ hummus, baby carrots, broccoli, pretzels, & a dip that I made using light sour cream, dill, & garlic salt (only 15 calories for 2 Tbsp!) 

I'd be doing fine if DH & I weren't doing a date night tonight. I don't know where we're eating dinner, but I have a couple of places in mind that would be pretty good. Then we're going to see Bride Wars - popcorn alert! I am sure we will get popcorn (We always get it without butter.), but I don't know how much we'll get yet. THAT is the real danger. I can't leave it alone if it's there, and I'm sure it would be OK in a reasonable quantity, but I am fearing the couple's special that comes with a large popcorn! If I overdo it, I'll try to add in some extra workout time later in the week &/or lower the calories tomorrow to compensate. But I'm going to try to keep the amount reasonable to begin with. I want a good weigh in! I didn't even really take advantage of cheat day this week!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

As promised, the St Valentines Day (weight) Massacre update...






I'll join in the fun and post my menu for the day as well!  (I try to eat every two or so hours.)

*Breakfast:* FiberOne Raisin Bran with skim milk and a glass of Diet V8 Berry Splash
*Morning Snack 1:* FiberOne Oats and Chocolate granola Bar
*Morning Snack 2:* Pringles Baked Wheat Stix
*Lunch: *Turkey sandwich, baked Krunchers chips, Hostess 100 calorie mini strawberry cupcakes 
*Afternoon Snack 1:* Low Fat Oatmeal Raisin Granola Bar 
*Afternoon Snack 2:* Banana
*Supper:* I think it is BLT night (using whole grain bread, center cut bacon that is 2 points for three slices, and light mayo)
*Dessert:* Either a 60 calorie pudding cup or two Spanish Clementines (or both if I have enough points left over)

Plus lots and lots of water (I'm on my fifth 20oz cup right now).


----------



## missnarwhale

I'm still here, sort of!

I moved. I started school. I went back on Weight Watchers. 

Ta da. 


Hope everyone is well. I like the new tactic of listing our food. I will be back on here more when I get internet at the new house. I feel lost and confused without it!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

DisneyGalUK said:


> I watch my favourite programmes on the cross trainer - it passes time!
> 
> :



I have a treadmill at home now instead . . .  its a bit less embarrassing when it throws you off!!!! My fave thing to watch on it is Ugly Betty, I have barely used it since the last season ended!!


----------



## monymony3471

Anyone watching American Idol tonight.

I love this show.


Got 64 oz of water so far.

I made a very tasty dinner.

I sauteed onion and mushroom and chicken breast tenderloins.

then I added a can of diced petite tomatos.  Some garlic salt, Italian spices, 
and one packet of splenda sweetener.  (cuts the acid)  After the chicken was cooked, I added 1/4 cup of parmasean cheese and the left over green beans from the kids dinner.

Very tastey and very healthy.  Smelled like spaghetti in hear.

I made a plate for Tim and I, then put the rest away immediately so we wouldn't want seconds.

I served it with a side salad.



Today for Zack to took a bunch of zip locks and filled them with the right serving sizes of all the foods he likes to eat and put their calorie count on the outside of the bags.  He's counting calories.  I don't want him to feel like he is missing out on anything.  I don't want him to be discourages.

He's keeping a food journal and tries to save about 100 calories for the end of the night so he can have a snack.

I'm hoping that when he sees how much 2 choc. chip cookies eats up his "points" that he tries to make better choices.  

I'm hoping that I can also make him realize that these 3 bags of healthy food equal the calories in that 1 little bag of junk food.  You get more food with the healthier choices.

Make sense?


----------



## UtahMama

Nope, I'm all over Biggest Loser. 

I'm shirking Scrubs to watch it and everything! I have no way of recording Scrubs so maybe I can iTune it? Dunno.


----------



## punkin413

monymony3471 said:


> Anyone watching American Idol tonight.
> 
> I love this show.



yep!  it's my 8th straight season watching it.  sad, huh?


----------



## Pakey

Another idol fan here.  In fact, so obsessed that I wear a headset to vote on house phone while also calling on cell phone.  Of course it has never been the same since Daughtry got voted way too soon.  I'm a serious reality TV addict.

I came home and took another walk, 2 miles, with my little boy dog.  Now Mo is making grilled chicken breast, wild rice and peas for dinner.  

Now if I can just ignore that huge piece of carrot cake from the cheesecake factory that I brought home last night, it will have been a great day.


----------



## dwheatl

I won't post everything I ate today (because a couple of naughty bites slipped down my gullet), but I will post what I had for dessert. I had a Nutrisystem biscotti with a cup of 1% milk heated up with 1/2 tbsp cocoa powder (not Nestle's Quik, the real cocoa powder for baking) and 2 packets of Splenda. Yes, it's more calories(125) than a sugar-free instant cocoa(25), but it's 1 serving of milk and really rich and satisfying. It counts as one of my protein exchanges on NS.


----------



## MA pigletfan

ANother Idol fan here...of course 

Today..lets see:
Breakfast: raisin, date walnut oatmeal (yum!)
Lunch: lean cuisine panini and reduced fat chips
Snack: light cheese stick
Dinner: fish tacos ( SOOOO GOOOD!!!! My friend E. and I made them and they ended up being only 5 pts for 2! amazingly good!) ..a few tostitos
SNACK: 1 1/2 pieces of AMAZING chocolate that we bought in NH over the weekend..it was dark chocolate!
..i need to add more veggies and fruit in for tommorow methinks !


----------



## LMO429

I usually do not watch American Idol until all the auditions are over.  Is that what they showed yesterday?

Off to do Burn Circuit 2 of Chalean Extreme...I am amazed at what it's doing to my body in less than 2 weeks...I'm just so annoyed that's it's getting rid of pounds I gained only 7 more pounds till I'm back at my wedding weight and I will get there...My ultimate goal is to weigh 120 pounds by the time I go to Disney


----------



## monymony3471

LMO429 said:


> I usually do not watch American Idol until all the auditions are over.  Is that what they showed yesterday?



Yes, the auditions are my favorite part.  

I like to try to pick the winner from them.



Even though it's 2 degrees here, I'm still melting..........................away.


Have a wonderful skinny day!

Think only skinny thoughts


----------



## DisneyLaura

Thanks for all the compliments on the hair.  I like the blonde but as Gina said when it's curly I can't see the dark roots so bad (I only get it done about once or twice a year, too expensive) but that picture I had it straightened for a wedding the day before so I had my DH take a picture.  



Pakey said:


> Laura that's a great pic.  I'm currently trying to go a bit darker, using winter as an excuse but it's hard after so many years of being "blonde".  Of course, my hair is not even as long as your bangs; tough to go from total baldness-my hair grows so slow.  I would kill to have hair like yours, it is so beautiful.



I would cut all my hair off for you to have if you'd like  



LMO429 said:


> Hi Laura! Love the Highlights! You have such healthy hair!



Thanks



the Fidge said:


> Laura you look great!  I love the hair!  What a lovely lady you are!



Thanks



MA pigletfan said:


> Laura...your hair looks great! I need to get mine Re-Highlighted BADLY!!! luckily i wear it curly most of the time so the "rootage" hides itself there..but good lord when i straighten it..YIKES!



I have that same problem



dwheatl said:


> Laura, your hair is great. DD just got hers highlighted, and I was blown away by the cost. When you get half a head done, what do you do, just the front?



I hope this makes sense.  Take my hair and pull it up in a pony tail from my ears straight up.  That's what she colors, even the bangs.  That's what they consider a half a head/  So anything underneath is still my natural.



UtahMama said:


> What about low lights? I added some really dark brown with a hint of red added and it really helped.  The darker, warmer tones would make your eyes POP.



I'm thinking next time I will try that



UtahMama said:


> OMGOSH, Laura! YOU are _stunning_! REALLY!  I envy your hair's length.



You're making me blush, thanks.  It took me five years to grow it to this length.  I get it cut every 12 weeks to keep it healthly.



spongemommie05 said:


> I finally found ya all !!!!!!



Hi - Welcome back  



monymony3471 said:


> <---------------Blows off the dust
> 
> 
> Hi.  I want to be a loser again.
> 
> I started my diet today.
> 
> Hi to those who know me
> 
> Hi to those who don't
> 
> I'm Monica, mom of 4 who runs a day care in her home.   I am in school trying to finish.
> 
> So, I weighed myself this morning and my goal is to measure myself when no one is looking.  Almost impossible in this house when the baby follows me around constantly and the 4 years knows my every move.
> 
> 
> A quick catch up:
> 
> Tim is doing fabulous, as far as we know, no other cancer.
> 
> We started sledge hammering the fugly field stone wall and hearth of the fireplace this weekend.  It's about 85% done.  Then we will put up a regular wall and a mantel and hang a 47" flat screen above it.
> 
> I am about to start another semester of School next week.  Last term was brutal with 3 classes.  This time I took 2 to hang on to my sanity.
> 
> I am excited for WENDY starting her classes!  You go girl!
> 
> Ok, so I am back, hold on everybody, I'm here, and LET'S DO THIS!
> 
> I'm really interested in meeting all the people I don't know and excited for updates on everyone I do.  So please indulge me and let me know what's sup!



Hi Monica - welcome back to you too. Glad to hear Tim is doing well



aldisneygrl said:


> *Ummm, Hello, can I come back here?*  /QUOTE]
> 
> Welcome back to you as well
> 
> 
> 
> Wonders10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh...the couple that is selling the house I put a bid on are getting a divorce.  And they have suddenly decided that they want to meet with their attorney to discuss the house and might pull it off the market.  That would make me so sad...I'm sure there are similar houses in the neighborhood, but I just feel like this is the one for me.  PD that everything goes well on Thursday with their attorney and they accept my offer so we can move forward and get bank approval.
> 
> Meanwhile, all this house stress/excitement is making me want to eat anything and everything.  Not good.  I'm trying to at least write it down to keep me from eating too too much over what I should be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PD coming your way for the house
> 
> 
> 
> HockeyKat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laura, you are gorgeous!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> Pakey said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be the group of 10 adults and 1 child wearing matching shirts that say It's All About Clayton (my 4 year old grandson).  I don't think the adult kids were too thrilled with all of the shirts but I told them "I'm paying for the trip, you wear them".  So when you see us, no, we are not a Brazilian tour group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rentayenta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all. Dawn sent me.  I would love to join.
> 
> I have been making minor diet changes; no *real* soda, no eating after 8 pm, and drinking 64 oz of water a day. I also began playing on the since Wii Fit Dec 21, 2008 and my BMI has gone down 2%. I am not a big weigher as the scale and I do not get along.
> 
> Dawn, I love the photo of Ray kissing your baby on the lips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard
> 
> 
> 
> monymony3471 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, Zack (my 10 year old) decided he was doing this with me again.
> 
> So, cheer him on too.
> 
> 
> GO ZACK!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah for Zack
> 
> 
> 
> Disneyfreak92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope Fidge, I still have Jasper. See...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dwheatl, I'll try again on Facebook...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my word what a face.  I wanna kiss it
> 
> 
> 
> UtahMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  How do you catch a a unique rabbit?   Unique up on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.  How Do You Catch a Tame Rabbit?
> Tame  Way.
> 
> 3.  How Do Crazy People Go Through  The Forest ?
> They  Take The Psycho Path
> 
> 4.  How Do You Get Holy  Water ?
> You  Boil The Hell Out Of It.
> 
> 5.  What Do Fish Say When They Hit a Concrete Wall?
> Dam!
> 
> 6.  What Do Eskimos Get From Sitting On The Ice too Long?
> Polaroid's
> 
> 7.  What Do You Call a Boomerang That Doesn't work?
> A  Stick
> 
> 8..  What Do  You Call Cheese That Isn't Yours?
> Nacho  Cheese
> 
> 9..  What Do You Call Santa's Helpers?
> Subordinate  Clauses.
> 
> 10.  What Do You Call Four Bullfighters In Quicksand?
> Quattro  Sinko....
> 
> 11.  What Do You Get From a Pampered Cow?
> Spoiled  Milk.
> 
> 12.  What Do You Get  When You Cross a Snowman With a Vampire?
> Frostbite.
> 
> 13.  What Lies At The Bottom Of The Ocean And Twitches?
> ]A  Nervous Wreck.
> 
> 14.  What's The Difference Between Roast Beef And Pea Soup?
> Anyone  Can Roast Beef.
> 
> 15.  Where Do You Find a Dog With No Legs?
> Right  Where You Left Him.
> 
> 16.  Why Do Gorillas  Have Big Nostrils?
> Because  They Have Big Fingers
> 
> 17.  Why Don't Blind People Like To Sky Dive?
> Because  It Scares The Dog.
> 
> 18.  What Kind Of Coffee Was Served On The  Titanic ?
> Sanka.
> 
> 19.  What Is The Difference Between a Harley And a Hoover ?!
> 
> The  Location Of The Dirt Bag.
> 
> 20.  Why Did Pilgrims' Pants Always Fall Down?
> Because  They Wore Their Belt Buckle On Their Hat.
> 
> 21.  What's The Difference Between a Bad Golfer And a Bad  Skydiver?
> A Bad  Golfer Goes, Whack, Dang!
> A Bad Skydiver Goes Dang!  Whack
> 
> 22.  How Are a Texas Tornado And a  Tennessee Divorce The Same? !
> Somebody'  s Gonna Lose A Trailer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phins_jazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> can i join?    I was just telling DH yesterday how we have to move the tree and the loveseat out of the living room and move the treadmill and the elliptical in there.  We've both got about 100+ lbs to lose so I need all the motivation I can get.  I'm headed to walmart for groceries and will be back later this afternoon.  I need to pull out the wii fit too and start playing on that again.  It's been covered in dust since this summer!  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HockeyKat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am SO into Clementines lately!  I was pissed today because I left them at hoome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love Clementines  I brought four of them to work on Monday and eat them all day.  My sons love them too.
> 
> Well I'm late getting the kids ready because I started reading the 5 pages I was behind on.  I gotta go now.  Have a skinny day everyone.
Click to expand...


----------



## LMO429

Ok...SERIOUSLY!!!.....I was blowing drying my hear and .My shoulders, triceps and biceps have some major defition ALREADY!!!!  I can't get over it...Chalean Extreme Rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> Ok...SERIOUSLY!!!.....I was blowing drying my hear and .My shoulders, triceps and biceps have some major defition ALREADY!!!!  I can't get over it...Chalean Extreme Rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



thats awesome!! you remind me that i need to do my Turbo Jam tonight..i am not quite ready for EXTREME Chalean! 
I missed IDOL last night  booo..i thought it tivoed..was it any good?


----------



## monymony3471

MA pigletfan said:


> thats awesome!! you remind me that i need to do my Turbo Jam tonight..i am not quite ready for EXTREME Chalean!
> I missed IDOL last night  booo..i thought it tivoed..was it any good?



They sent 27 to Hollywood from Pheonix.  Just a few "odd" ones.


----------



## HockeyKat

MA pigletfan said:


> thats awesome!! you remind me that i need to do my Turbo Jam tonight..i am not quite ready for EXTREME Chalean!
> I missed IDOL last night  booo..i thought it tivoed..was it any good?




Me either!  Between the 95 min hockey practice Mon night and my 45 min kickboxing class yesterday, I feel like I got hit by a truck!  So sore...


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Hey Peeps!  Just checkin' in. I did OK last night, but I could have done better. We had dinner at Chili's, and I had some chips & salsa. (We ran out of salsa before we ran out of chips, and we did NOT get a refill!  And I had a dinner salad (the side salad) with honey mustard dressing for my meal. At the movie, we split a medium popcorn. And I had a 100-calorie pack of Twinkies when we got home. Tonight I have my hair appointment, but I'm walking at lunch today, and I'm still working out tonight when I get home. I'm on my own for dinner tonight, which means it'll be minimal, and I'm tracking calories on SparkPeople again today. I WILL DO THIS!!! I peeked at the scale this morning, and I'm hoping the salt from last night has caused me to retain water because it says I'm the same as last week so far, and with the amount of exercise I've been doing and the way I've been eating, I should be seeing results! I'm drinking a lot of water today too. I'm trying to channel my irritation at the lack of results into determination and energy!


----------



## MA pigletfan

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Hey Peeps!  I WILL DO THIS!!! I peeked at the scale this morning, and I'm hoping the salt from last night has caused me to retain water because it says I'm the same as last week so far, and with the amount of exercise I've been doing and the way I've been eating, I should be seeing results! I'm drinking a lot of water today too. I'm trying to channel my irritation at the lack of results into determination and energy!



i hear ya! Granted i had a whopper of 4 days vacation last weekend and AF is coming but still when i peeked and itw as up a little from last week..i was kind of upset. i have been so good about pts since i got back and have been doing at least a little exercise everyday...but hey, maybe tommorow will bring a loss..or at least a samer!


----------



## DisneyObsession

So behind...but wanted to say "HI"!  

I've missed being here and am focused and doing ok. Lost some of what I gained over the holidays and am working on the rest. 

Just wanted you all to know I am still here and will be back on a regular basis. I am in on the valentine's Day challemge and will be reporting my WI results tomorrow. 

 Thanks for always being here!


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi Everyone!

Just checking in! Tomorrow I start the new diet. Wish me luck!!

Well let me tell you what the weather is like today here in Wisconsin! It's -9 with wind chills at -40!!!!!  I was so afraid my car wouldn't start this morning! 

Ummm.... all the schools in Wisconsin I think are closed today with the possiblity of them being closed tomorrow to. We won't warm up until Saturday! 

Stay warm everyone and good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

lovealldisney said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Just checking in! Tomorrow I start the new diet. Wish me luck!!
> 
> Well let me tell you what the weather is like today here in Wisconsin! It's -9 with wind chills at -40!!!!!  I was so afraid my car wouldn't start this morning!
> 
> Ummm.... all the schools in Wisconsin I think are closed today with the possiblity of them being closed tomorrow to. We won't warm up until Saturday!
> 
> Stay warm everyone and good luck tomorrow!



Good luck with the new diet!!

Oh my gosh that is some cold wind chill!! I just took the dogs out and was freezing, but now I think I shouldn't have been moaning!


----------



## DisneyLaura

LMO429 said:


> Ok...SERIOUSLY!!!.....I was blowing drying my hear and .My shoulders, triceps and biceps have some major defition ALREADY!!!!  I can't get over it...Chalean Extreme Rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Cool

Ok guys.  I need some pizie dust from my peeps.  Long story short - my mom h as pancreatitis that they do not know the cause.  She has several cysts on her pancreas (only one in Nov).  She had an endoscopic biopsy already (nov 20th) which showed no cancer.  She's been a lot of pain since and saturday actually went to the ER because she was in so much pain.  They are doing another endoscopic biopsy today (she's there now).  Please keep her in your thoughts today that there is no cancer.  I'm scared to death.  Needless to say my eating has not been too good.  Not that I'm gorging but I'm not eating well. 

Laura


----------



## DisneyGalUK

DisneyLaura said:


> Cool
> 
> Ok guys.  I need some pizie dust from my peeps.  Long story short - my mom h as pancreatitis that they do not know the cause.  She has several cysts on her pancreas (only one in Nov).  She had an endoscopic biopsy already (nov 20th) which showed no cancer.  She's been a lot of pain since and saturday actually went to the ER because she was in so much pain.  They are doing another endoscopic biopsy today (she's there now).  Please keep her in your thoughts today that there is no cancer.  I'm scared to death.  Needless to say my eating has not been too good.  Not that I'm gorging but I'm not eating well.
> 
> Laura




Laura -  for you, and millions of good thoughts coming your way for you and your mum  

I never thought I would hear myself say this but..I am quite looking forward to weigh in tomorrow! I have rocked this week!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

DisneyLaura said:


> Cool
> 
> Ok guys.  I need some pizie dust from my peeps.  Long story short - my mom h as pancreatitis that they do not know the cause.  She has several cysts on her pancreas (only one in Nov).  She had an endoscopic biopsy already (nov 20th) which showed no cancer.  She's been a lot of pain since and saturday actually went to the ER because she was in so much pain.  They are doing another endoscopic biopsy today (she's there now).  Please keep her in your thoughts today that there is no cancer.  I'm scared to death.  Needless to say my eating has not been too good.  Not that I'm gorging but I'm not eating well.
> 
> Laura



 Much pixie dust headed your way Laura! You and your mom will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## monymony3471

DisneyLaura said:


> Cool
> 
> Ok guys.  I need some pizie dust from my peeps.  Long story short - my mom h as pancreatitis that they do not know the cause.  She has several cysts on her pancreas (only one in Nov).  She had an endoscopic biopsy already (nov 20th) which showed no cancer.  She's been a lot of pain since and saturday actually went to the ER because she was in so much pain.  They are doing another endoscopic biopsy today (she's there now).  Please keep her in your thoughts today that there is no cancer.  I'm scared to death.  Needless to say my eating has not been too good.  Not that I'm gorging but I'm not eating well.
> 
> Laura



 

Laura!  Of course!  Prayers are being said!


----------



## LMO429

DisneyLaura said:


> Cool
> 
> Ok guys.  I need some pizie dust from my peeps.  Long story short - my mom h as pancreatitis that they do not know the cause.  She has several cysts on her pancreas (only one in Nov).  She had an endoscopic biopsy already (nov 20th) which showed no cancer.  She's been a lot of pain since and saturday actually went to the ER because she was in so much pain.  They are doing another endoscopic biopsy today (she's there now).  Please keep her in your thoughts today that there is no cancer.  I'm scared to death.  Needless to say my eating has not been too good.  Not that I'm gorging but I'm not eating well.
> 
> Laura




Sending you & your mom some    & pixie dust


----------



## punkin413

lovealldisney - -9 degrees????  that is COLD!  it's supposed to be 11 degrees here tomorrow and i thought that was bad.  BRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!  i'm ready for spring.  is it may yet?

laura - lots of pixie dust and good thoughts for you and your mommy!    

so i think i've found a secret to help myself not snack at night.  last night ray cleaned up our bonus room, which we haven't actually used in like 2 years, and we watched TV up there instead of down in the living room.  well, i didn't have a burning desire during a commercial to go get a snack in the ever-so-convenient kitchen because i would have to walk down and up the stairs.  so all i had was yogurt and that was it!  (i mean other than my dinner.)  snacking at night is my worst habit and hopefully this will help me with it!     laziness is the key!!!!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

lovealldisney said:


> Well let me tell you what the weather is like today here in Wisconsin! It's -9 with wind chills at -40!!!!!  I was so afraid my car wouldn't start this morning!
> 
> Ummm.... all the schools in Wisconsin I think are closed today with the possiblity of them being closed tomorrow to. We won't warm up until Saturday!
> 
> Stay warm everyone and good luck tomorrow!


Isn't this terrible?!?  At least it isn't snowing, so we don't have to worry about heading out in this stuff to clear driveways.  I just have to make it from my office to the parking lot without getting frostbite, and I'll be happy.

My ear hurts!  I noticed last week that my hearing was a little muffled.  So I bought some over-the-counter ear wax removal drops.  I put them in my left ear Tuesday morning, and they made things worse!  By Tuesday night I had almost no hearing at all in my left ear.  I was up all night because of it, and it was even worse last night.  It was to the point where if I covered my right ear, I could barely hear my wife talking to me from 5 feet away.  So I went to the Urgent Care place this morning, and got them checked out.  They had to take this big syringe and blasted warm water into my ear until it was cleaned out.  But the nurse kept wanting to show it to me!  I had no interest in seeing what was coming out of my ear.  My eardrum is still enflamed, so my hearing is a little bit "off".  But the doc said that it should heal itself in a day or two.  You don't realize how important BOTH ears are until you lose use of one of them.

Happy weigh-in eve everybody!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

So, to keep me accountable here is my food for the day!

Breakfast - Coco Pops and Skimmed Milk (for the chocolate craving!  )
Snack - Apple and low fat yoghurt
Lunch - 6" Subway Lite - Ham salad on wheat bread
Snack - Pear
Dinner - WW Ready Meal - Salmon & Hoki in a creamy white wine sauce with creamy mashed potato. Carrots, broccoli, green beans

Water - 9 large glasses!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Oh Peeps, I have come over all unwell.  We decided to add the Disney dining plan on to our May vacation (never done it before) becuase with the current exchange rate it seems a better idea to pay for food now in £'s, than in May with $'s that cost us a fortune.  Just called the travel agent and added it on - I am having a heart attack at spending this much money on food all in one go.  I have come over all shakey!!!!!!!!!!!!  I could spend that money so much better in the shops, but I do love my food!!

Has anyone seen Blue Man Group or Cirque De Soliel in Orlando? We can't choose between then currently.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

DisneyLaura said:


> Cool
> 
> Ok guys.  I need some pizie dust from my peeps.  Long story short - my mom h as pancreatitis that they do not know the cause.  She has several cysts on her pancreas (only one in Nov).  She had an endoscopic biopsy already (nov 20th) which showed no cancer.  She's been a lot of pain since and saturday actually went to the ER because she was in so much pain.  They are doing another endoscopic biopsy today (she's there now).  Please keep her in your thoughts today that there is no cancer.  I'm scared to death.  Needless to say my eating has not been too good.  Not that I'm gorging but I'm not eating well.
> 
> Laura



Much love to your mom.


----------



## monymony3471

today's menu included:

B: scrambled eggs with cheese and a dallop of chilli from last nights dinner

am snack:  1/4 cup mixed nuts

Lunch:  salad with chicken, real bacon pieces, some cheese and ranch dressing

pm snack: 2 celery sticks with 2 oz of hummus

dinner: Homemade broccoli soup made with chicken breast

I'm full-burp!


----------



## mousehouselover

IT's been afew days since I've posted but I've been following along. 



WI_DisneyFan said:


> My ear hurts!  I noticed last week that my hearing was a little muffled.  So I bought some over-the-counter ear wax removal drops.  I put them in my left ear Tuesday morning, and they made things worse!  By Tuesday night I had almost no hearing at all in my left ear.  I was up all night because of it, and it was even worse last night.  It was to the point where if I covered my right ear, I could barely hear my wife talking to me from 5 feet away.  So I went to the Urgent Care place this morning, and got them checked out.  They had to take this big syringe and blasted warm water into my ear until it was cleaned out.  But the nurse kept wanting to show it to me!  I had no interest in seeing what was coming out of my ear.  My eardrum is still enflamed, so my hearing is a little bit "off".  But the doc said that it should heal itself in a day or two.  You don't realize how important BOTH ears are until you lose use of one of them.
> 
> Happy weigh-in eve everybody!



I did the same thing over the summer.  thought my ears had a lot of wax in them and put the drops in but didn't follow up with a warm water flush. I was in so much pain a few days later I was ready to scream. I finally did the flush and eeeeewwwwww the stuff that came out.  



DisneyLaura said:


> Cool
> 
> Ok guys.  I need some pizie dust from my peeps.  Long story short - my mom h as pancreatitis that they do not know the cause.  She has several cysts on her pancreas (only one in Nov).  She had an endoscopic biopsy already (nov 20th) which showed no cancer.  She's been a lot of pain since and saturday actually went to the ER because she was in so much pain.  They are doing another endoscopic biopsy today (she's there now).  Please keep her in your thoughts today that there is no cancer.  I'm scared to death.  Needless to say my eating has not been too good.  Not that I'm gorging but I'm not eating well.
> 
> Laura



I hope everything went well with your mom today and she gets some cancer free answers.



punkin413 said:


> so i think i've found a secret to help myself not snack at night.  last night ray cleaned up our bonus room, which we haven't actually used in like 2 years, and we watched TV up there instead of down in the living room.  well, i didn't have a burning desire during a commercial to go get a snack in the ever-so-convenient kitchen because i would have to walk down and up the stairs.  so all i had was yogurt and that was it!  (i mean other than my dinner.)  snacking at night is my worst habit and hopefully this will help me with it!     laziness is the key!!!!



LOL! I used to want to snack at night too but when my schedule changed and I started eating dinner later, it was so much easier not to snack. I know it's not always advisable to ead dinner at 8:30 but I keep it to 5-6 pts. I eat more earlier, have a snack about 6:30 and then I'm good until dinner.  

Add me to the list of frozen peeps. It was -4 at 9pm, low tonight is supposed to be -14. I'm going to get on the TM again to try to warm up a bit. Y'know, it's sad; I'm not a huge fan of exercise and right now, I can't hardly wait to get started because I know I'm going to be warmer once I do. 

Food today:
b-WW bagel- plain
   WW lemon yogurt
s-Fiber One bar
l-WW chicken enchilada meal
  SW Veg soup-0 pt WW
  corn, 1/2 c
  peas 1/2 c
  apple, 1/2 of large
s-WW carmel cake
d-ham and turkey wrap 
   mandarin oranges 1/2 c
   1% milk 1/2 c
   FF/SF ice cream 1/2 c
   b-day cake 1/2 slice 

Total pts: 22


----------



## dwheatl

WI_DisneyFan said:


> But the doc said that it should heal itself in a day or two.  You don't realize how important BOTH ears are until you lose use of one of them.


 Glad you got it taken care of. I had an eardrum rupture 2 years ago, and it was the devil trying to test students on their letter sounds. I did sleep better for a while though. I'd just sleep with my bad ear up, and it was like wearing earplugs.


Laura - Your mom is in my thoughts and prayers. As for your eating, I'd say, don't deprive yourself, but don't waste your time on junk.


----------



## aldisneygrl

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Isn't this terrible?!?  At least it isn't snowing, so we don't have to worry about heading out in this stuff to clear driveways.  I just have to make it from my office to the parking lot without getting frostbite, and I'll be happy.
> 
> My ear hurts!  I noticed last week that my hearing was a little muffled.  So I bought some over-the-counter ear wax removal drops.  I put them in my left ear Tuesday morning, and they made things worse!  By Tuesday night I had almost no hearing at all in my left ear.  I was up all night because of it, and it was even worse last night.  It was to the point where if I covered my right ear, I could barely hear my wife talking to me from 5 feet away.  So I went to the Urgent Care place this morning, and got them checked out.  They had to take this big syringe and blasted warm water into my ear until it was cleaned out.  But the nurse kept wanting to show it to me!  I had no interest in seeing what was coming out of my ear.  My eardrum is still enflamed, so my hearing is a little bit "off".  But the doc said that it should heal itself in a day or two.  You don't realize how important BOTH ears are until you lose use of one of them.
> 
> Happy weigh-in eve everybody!




*Aaron*, my DH just had that done yesterday.  He had one ear that was bothering him, but the dr. said that both ears needed to be flushed.  He looked and said he was amazed at the stuff that came out of his ears.  

My DH couldn't hear me when I was sitting next to him in the bed.  

*Laura *- Prayers and PD   for your mom, and a   for you!


----------



## punkin413

monymony3471 said:


> I'm full-burp!



 



Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Oh Peeps, I have come over all unwell.  We decided to add the Disney dining plan on to our May vacation (never done it before) becuase with the current exchange rate it seems a better idea to pay for food now in £'s, than in May with $'s that cost us a fortune.  Just called the travel agent and added it on - I am having a heart attack at spending this much money on food all in one go.  I have come over all shakey!!!!!!!!!!!!  I could spend that money so much better in the shops, but I do love my food!!



you'll like the DDP.  it's nice to pay by just handing someone a room key!   

it's cold here, too!  although not in the negative temperatures.  it's currently 25 degrees but tomorrow the high is 11.  that's COLD for georgia!

here's my menu for today:

breakfast -
coffee - 5 calories
creamer - 70 calories (i have to use up my regular creamer before i buy low-fat!)
fiber one pop tart - 190 calories

lunch - 
lean cuisine linguine carbonara - 300 calories

snack -
apple - 60 calories

dinner -
3/4 of a asian chicken wrap from schlotzsky's - 450 calories
sun chips - 100 calories

snack -
strawberry cream cakes - 100 calories

total calories:  1275


----------



## dismom9761

Laura-prayers said for your mom.

Allie-hi! 

Haven't been on the Dis for a few days but read back several pages.Liked seeing the accountability of listing daily food.

Breakfast-
Special K bar(120)
banana(100)

Snack-
FiberOne yogurt(80)

Lunch-
Subway sand(345)
baked chips(140)
100 cal cookies

Dinner-
oatmeal(160)
toast(80)
butter(50)
milk(90)

Snacks-
Special K bar(90)
turkey w/ cheese(120)

Total-1475

I didn't realize I went over so much. Today was the first day of my monthly and I was really hungry.I did do the elliptical for an hour at the gym and was very active at work.I just hope I see a loss in the morning.


----------



## dismom9761

Sorry posted twice.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

*-2.5!! *A miracle for me! Been dying to post that since last Sunday!

Good luck everyone else


----------



## Sparkie

*-2*

DisneyLaura:  Pixie dust sent your way.  Hope  your mom is feeling better soon.

Pooh's Honey Pot:  How did your cornbread turn out?


----------



## DisneyGalUK

-3lbs!  

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi From Frosy Wisconsin!!

It's supose to be even colder today! My kids have no school today either! Thery are in heaven! 

Ok I forgot to weigh myself again this morning. But I will call myself the SAME  agian this week because I really wasn't keeping track of what I was eating. 

Ok I start the new diet today. It's called The Flat Belly Diet. I will be doing the 4 day anti bloat diet of 1200 calories a day then the diet itself which is 1600 calories a day for the next 32 days. We will see how much weight I lose. If not I saved the receipt and will return the book!  

Breakfast today is:

1 cup unsweetend corn flakes

1 cup skim milk

1/2 cup unsweetend applesauce  I hate it but will choke it down!

1/4 cup roasted unsalted sunflower seeds


Good Luck everyone!!


----------



## monymony3471

My boys are sleeping and have no idea the school has been cancelled.  I can't wait for them to wake up thinking they missed the bus!  They will be awaken by the sounds of all the lil ones eating breakfast, run down the stairs in their skivies asking me what time it is, and I'll tell them after 8 didn't you set your alarm? with my staightest mommy face.  I owe them for all the greys they've given me 

I love being a mom!!!!!


drum roll please

Remember I am in Phase 1 of South Beach and I probably lost a ton of water since I run to the bathroom 3 times an hour..........


-7

I even rounded up to compensate for next week.  

Phase 1 is always good to me!

I wish you all great numbers today!

Laura still thinking of your mom.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

monymony3471 said:


> My boys are sleeping and have no idea the school has been cancelled.  I can't wait for them to wake up thinking they missed the bus!  They will be awaken by the sounds of all the lil ones eating breakfast, run down the stairs in their skivies asking me what time it is, and I'll tell them after 8 didn't you set your alarm? with my staightest mommy face.  I owe them for all the greys they've given me
> 
> I love being a mom!!!!!
> 
> *That is so funny!*
> 
> drum roll please
> 
> Remember I am in Phase 1 of South Beach and I probably lost a ton of water since I run to the bathroom 3 times an hour..........
> 
> 
> -7
> 
> I even rounded up to compensate for next week.
> 
> Phase 1 is always good to me!
> 
> I wish you all great numbers today!
> 
> Laura still thinking of your mom.



7lbs! Awesome!


----------



## UtahMama

aldisneygrl said:


> My DH couldn't hear me when I was sitting next to him in the bed.


....or maybe you were too chatty?  

*Laura*- prayers sent!

*Monica-* Rock Star!!!!
I always like to storm into my kids' room on vacation days and say "You're going to be late for school! HURRY up!"   Makes it ALL worth it, I tell ya. 

I'm "waiting" to weigh in. And waiting. And waiting.  

I went to my school's orientation last night and ate a bite (a BIG bite) of a snickerdoodle and am now fretting.     I start next Tuesday!


----------



## phins_jazy

OY!  I'm so outta shape!  I just did a mile on the treadmill and my legs are like mush.  LOL  A good way to start the day though.  I'm wide awake!  Lets just hope that I can keep it up.


----------



## DisneyLaura

I'm -.2 nope not much but I'll take it.  Bad news on mom guys.  They found cancer cells in the fluid from the cysts this time and now she has a tumor in her pancreas.  I'm ok for now until we find out more.  Today she goes to a CAT scan and they actually take pictures of the pancreas and slice them (the pictures not her pancreas) to look at the tumor more closely.  There is still a teeny weeny bit of hope that there is too much inflammation to really tell but she had some blood work done too that showed that something was going on.  Please keep her in your thoughts, please.  Thank you very much.

PS - Monica great loss, Kelly - you too.  Sparkie and Pooh's Honey Pot way to go.


----------



## UtahMama

DisneyLaura said:


> Bad news on mom guys.  They found cancer cells in the fluid from the cysts this time and now she has a tumor in her pancreas.  I'm ok for now until we find out more.  Today she goes to a CAT scan and they actually take pictures of the pancreas and slice them (the pictures not her pancreas) to look at the tumor more closely.  There is still a teeny weeny bit of hope that there is too much inflammation to really tell but she had some blood work done too that showed that something was going on.  Please keep her in your thoughts, please.  Thank you very much.



Oh no! So sorry, Laura!


----------



## LMO429

Laura I am so sorry!  

I am -2.5 pounds today.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

DisneyLaura said:


> I'm -.2 nope not much but I'll take it.  Bad news on mom guys.  They found cancer cells in the fluid from the cysts this time and now she has a tumor in her pancreas.  I'm ok for now until we find out more.  Today she goes to a CAT scan and they actually take pictures of the pancreas and slice them (the pictures not her pancreas) to look at the tumor more closely.  There is still a teeny weeny bit of hope that there is too much inflammation to really tell but she had some blood work done too that showed that something was going on.  Please keep her in your thoughts, please.  Thank you very much.
> 
> PS - Monica great loss, Kelly - you too.  Sparkie and Pooh's Honey Pot way to go.




Oh Laura, I am so sorry  
Continued good thoughts to you and your mum. Hang in there Laura


----------



## punkin413

i see pretty numbers!!!!  

i'm a samer today.  but i'm happy with that since last week i was -5 pounds.  



monymony3471 said:


> My boys are sleeping and have no idea the school has been cancelled.  I can't wait for them to wake up thinking they missed the bus!  They will be awaken by the sounds of all the lil ones eating breakfast, run down the stairs in their skivies asking me what time it is, and I'll tell them after 8 didn't you set your alarm? with my staightest mommy face.  I owe them for all the greys they've given me



 



UtahMama said:


> I'm "waiting" to weigh in. And waiting. And waiting.



i wish i could wait because i feel some "extra weight" readying itself to be gone!     but i have to go to court this morning so no waiting for me.



DisneyLaura said:


> Bad news on mom guys.  They found cancer cells in the fluid from the cysts this time and now she has a tumor in her pancreas.  I'm ok for now until we find out more.  Today she goes to a CAT scan and they actually take pictures of the pancreas and slice them (the pictures not her pancreas) to look at the tumor more closely.  There is still a teeny weeny bit of hope that there is too much inflammation to really tell but she had some blood work done too that showed that something was going on.  Please keep her in your thoughts, please.  Thank you very much.



i'm so sorry to hear this.  hopefully they caught it really soon.  i'll be thinking about you and your family.

they changed the smilies around again.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

I am so sorry to hear that Laura! Thoughts and prayers are still with you. Keep us posted. 

I am *down 1.6* today! I'm at 203 now. Frustrating since I was at 194.6 in late November, but I'm getting back there. I'm in a good frame of mind right now, and I'm working at it. Good luck to everyone else and way to go to all you losers who have already posted!


----------



## UGABelle

I am -1.6 today - which I am pretty happy about.  I've upped my # of workouts a week and cut back on snacking...hopefully I'll keep seeing results!

Positive thoughts and prayers go out to all those that need them  

Anyone have any fun plans this weekend - besides avoiding the cold?


----------



## monymony3471

going out to Laura and her family.


----------



## Pakey

Laura, I'm so sorry for your mom.  I speak from personal experience that they have come so far in cancer treatments.  I know how horribly frightening that "c" word is, especially when they talk lymphs, but I'll keep my fingers crossed that it's been caught early enough and that it's very treatable.  

I'm -1 today and very excited with that lonely pound.  

I love that we are a bunch of losers.


----------



## MA pigletfan

Laura: I am so sorry..best wishes and prayers to you and your Mom.

Well i am *down a mere .8*...but i will take it!! I actually used about 9 more flex points this past week ( due to going away etc.) so i am happy to see ANY loss!

Have a great day all!!


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Thank you all for your prayers and kind words for my dad.  I really appreciate how supportive every one here is, not just about weight, but about life.

Well, I'm back home, and I have been fine with eating well and making good choices.  I was so busy with taking care of Dad's arrangements and stuff that I didn't get in a speck of exercise.  But over the course of the two weeks of the new year, I am -4.  Just 1 pound away from what I challenged myself for the Valentine's Massacre.  

Laura, I'm saying some prayers for you and your mom.  And sending big hugs.  

Pakey, you have such a great outlook, you always make me smile.   

And great job to all the losers and samers!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

The devil had better check his thermostat, because I lost two weeks in a row!  Never thought I'd be able to say that again.  Anyway, I *lost 1.2* this week.  Only 1 pound away from my Valentines goal.  But I know how tough losing one pound can be...



DisneyLaura said:


> I'm -.2 nope not much but I'll take it.  Bad news on mom guys.  They found cancer cells in the fluid from the cysts this time and now she has a tumor in her pancreas.  I'm ok for now until we find out more.  Today she goes to a CAT scan and they actually take pictures of the pancreas and slice them (the pictures not her pancreas) to look at the tumor more closely.  There is still a teeny weeny bit of hope that there is too much inflammation to really tell but she had some blood work done too that showed that something was going on.  Please keep her in your thoughts, please.  Thank you very much.


So sorry about your mom. 



UGABelle said:


> Anyone have any fun plans this weekend - besides avoiding the cold?


No, nothing out of the ordinary.  We were thinking about seeing that new Mall Cop movie with Kevin James.  I loved King of Queens, and he has a standup special that occasionally plays on Comedy Central that is really funny.  But there is that popcorn temptation at the theatre...  Other than that, I'm going to the eye doctor for my biannual (or is it semiannual - whichever one means every other year) checkup.  So I'll probably end up picking out some new glasses.  That is always fun.  (About as fun as being a 4-eyes can be.)

Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Sparkie said:


> *-2*
> 
> 
> Pooh's Honey Pot:  How did your cornbread turn out?



I haven't made it yet . . . I'm going to make it on Feb 1st when we get to make our ADR's! I am making all our fave Disney meals that night (minus the fat!!)

Laura, best wishes, so sorry to hear your news


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

monymony3471 said:


> drum roll please
> 
> Remember I am in Phase 1 of South Beach and I probably lost a ton of water since I run to the bathroom 3 times an hour..........
> 
> 
> -7
> 
> I even rounded up to compensate for next week.
> 
> :



WOW!!!! You are my inspiration!!!


----------



## DisCanCan

I lost -7!!  You have to remember that I just started eating right & exercise!!  But I am excited that it is starting out this way, gives motivation to continue on doing what I am doing  But I cant believe I made it out of my house this week though cuz the weather here (Regina, Saskatchewan, Canada) has been NASTY!!  For the past week it has been -48 degrees C with the wind chill so going out side to your car your skin can freeze with in seconds.

Laura I am so sorry!


----------



## monymony3471

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> WOW!!!! You are my inspiration!!!




I don't know about that, but I'll certainly cheer you on.  I have fallen off of this thing way too many times.  BUT NOT THIS TIME!!!! 


Right everyone????





DisCanCan said:


> I lost -7!!  You have to remember that I just started eating right & exercise!!  But I am excited that it is starting out this way, gives motivation to continue on doing what I am doing  But I cant believe I made it out of my house this week though cuz the weather here (Regina, Saskatchewan, Canada) has been NASTY!!  For the past week it has been -48 degrees C with the wind chill so going out side to your car your skin can freeze with in seconds.
> 
> Laura I am so sorry!




I think you are the winner with the coldest temperatures.  

We hit -23 today.  Brrrrrrrr.

Furnance is set at 67 and has run more today than I care to know.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Suprisingly, I'm -1.5 this week.
I haven't exercised in a few days because of school and overate some, but I'm determined this week!


----------



## pixie dust 112

lovealldisney said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Just checking in! Tomorrow I start the new diet. Wish me luck!!
> 
> Well let me tell you what the weather is like today here in Wisconsin! It's -9 with wind chills at -40!!!!!  I was so afraid my car wouldn't start this morning!
> 
> Ummm.... all the schools in Wisconsin I think are closed today with the possiblity of them being closed tomorrow to. We won't warm up until Saturday!
> 
> Stay warm everyone and good luck tomorrow!


good luck!


DisneyLaura said:


> Cool
> 
> Ok guys.  I need some pizie dust from my peeps.  Long story short - my mom h as pancreatitis that they do not know the cause.  She has several cysts on her pancreas (only one in Nov).  She had an endoscopic biopsy already (nov 20th) which showed no cancer.  She's been a lot of pain since and saturday actually went to the ER because she was in so much pain.  They are doing another endoscopic biopsy today (she's there now).  Please keep her in your thoughts today that there is no cancer.  I'm scared to death.  Needless to say my eating has not been too good.  Not that I'm gorging but I'm not eating well.
> 
> Laura


You are in my thoughts and prayers!


punkin413 said:


> lovealldisney - -9 degrees????  that is COLD!  it's supposed to be 11 degrees here tomorrow and i thought that was bad.  BRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!  i'm ready for spring.  is it may yet?
> 
> laura - lots of pixie dust and good thoughts for you and your mommy!
> 
> so i think i've found a secret to help myself not snack at night.  last night ray cleaned up our bonus room, which we haven't actually used in like 2 years, and we watched TV up there instead of down in the living room.  well, i didn't have a burning desire during a commercial to go get a snack in the ever-so-convenient kitchen because i would have to walk down and up the stairs.  so all i had was yogurt and that was it!  (i mean other than my dinner.)  snacking at night is my worst habit and hopefully this will help me with it!     laziness is the key!!!!


and if you do venture toward a snack at least you have the benefit of exercise up and down the stairs! 


WI_DisneyFan said:


> Isn't this terrible?!?  At least it isn't snowing, so we don't have to worry about heading out in this stuff to clear driveways.  I just have to make it from my office to the parking lot without getting frostbite, and I'll be happy.
> 
> My ear hurts!  I noticed last week that my hearing was a little muffled.  So I bought some over-the-counter ear wax removal drops.  I put them in my left ear Tuesday morning, and they made things worse!  By Tuesday night I had almost no hearing at all in my left ear.  I was up all night because of it, and it was even worse last night.  It was to the point where if I covered my right ear, I could barely hear my wife talking to me from 5 feet away.  So I went to the Urgent Care place this morning, and got them checked out.  They had to take this big syringe and blasted warm water into my ear until it was cleaned out.  But the nurse kept wanting to show it to me!  I had no interest in seeing what was coming out of my ear.  My eardrum is still enflamed, so my hearing is a little bit "off".  But the doc said that it should heal itself in a day or two.  You don't realize how important BOTH ears are until you lose use of one of them.
> 
> Happy weigh-in eve everybody!



Hope your ear is better soon!

It was -4 here this morning, before the windchill, don;t know what it was when the wind was factored in.  I actually had to fight with my DD(15) to get her to wear a winter coat!

Ooh weather update....we are in a HEATWAVE!  Weather channel just said the low here overnight will be +1!!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

monymony3471 said:


> My boys are sleeping and have no idea the school has been cancelled.  I can't wait for them to wake up thinking they missed the bus!  They will be awaken by the sounds of all the lil ones eating breakfast, run down the stairs in their skivies asking me what time it is, and I'll tell them after 8 didn't you set your alarm? with my staightest mommy face.  I owe them for all the greys they've given me
> 
> I love being a mom!!!!!
> 
> 
> drum roll please
> 
> Remember I am in Phase 1 of South Beach and I probably lost a ton of water since I run to the bathroom 3 times an hour..........
> 
> 
> -7
> 
> I even rounded up to compensate for next week.
> 
> Phase 1 is always good to me!
> 
> I wish you all great numbers today!
> 
> Laura still thinking of your mom.



You are evil in a very delighful way!


----------



## pixie dust 112

DisneyLaura said:


> I'm -.2 nope not much but I'll take it.  Bad news on mom guys.  They found cancer cells in the fluid from the cysts this time and now she has a tumor in her pancreas.  I'm ok for now until we find out more.  Today she goes to a CAT scan and they actually take pictures of the pancreas and slice them (the pictures not her pancreas) to look at the tumor more closely.  There is still a teeny weeny bit of hope that there is too much inflammation to really tell but she had some blood work done too that showed that something was going on.  Please keep her in your thoughts, please.  Thank you very much.
> 
> PS - Monica great loss, Kelly - you too.  Sparkie and Pooh's Honey Pot way to go.



I will think good thoughts for you!  Hopefully, it will be ok.  I know you are from Connecticut, if it is too bad do not hesitate to go to SLoan in NYC.  THe literally saved my cousin's life last year.  Some of you will remember that in Dec 2007 she was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer in her kidney and liver...She is now cancer free.  Laura ~ We are so blessed to live in an area with access to some incredible medical facilities and professionals, take advantage of them if needed!  Prayer are being said for you and your mom!


----------



## pixie dust 112

LittleBoPeep said:


> Thank you all for your prayers and kind words for my dad.  I really appreciate how supportive every one here is, not just about weight, but about life.
> 
> Well, I'm back home, and I have been fine with eating well and making good choices.  I was so busy with taking care of Dad's arrangements and stuff that I didn't get in a speck of exercise.  But over the course of the two weeks of the new year, I am -4.  Just 1 pound away from what I challenged myself for the Valentine's Massacre.
> 
> Laura, I'm saying some prayers for you and your mom.  And sending big hugs.
> 
> Pakey, you have such a great outlook, you always make me smile.
> 
> And great job to all the losers and samers!




Good to have you back!  Here's a few more


----------



## pixie dust 112

OK I'm all caught up now!  WOW....Pretty numbers peeps!  Except for you numbers Aaron, they are not pretty, they are hunkalicious!  

I am -1.5 this week.


----------



## punkin413

monymony3471 said:


> I don't know about that, but I'll certainly cheer you on.  I have fallen off of this thing way too many times.  BUT NOT THIS TIME!!!!
> 
> 
> Right everyone????



 

you people talking about -23 and -48 are killing me!!!!  it's 30 degrees here and i'm about to freeze my tooshie off.  i don't know how you guys do it!


----------



## Pakey

Are you guys going to hate me if I say it's been mid 60's here this week?  We go to WDW and DCL cruise in a week and I'm scared it will be colder there than here!!!

I did spend a year living in Minnesota and I feel really bad for all of you this winter.


----------



## monymony3471

We get these cold temps for a few days every winter.



So, on the evil mom front.

Oldest son woke up, slowly walked down the steps and this is what transpired:

DS: Uh, mom?

Me: Yes?

DS: What time is it?

Me: 7:44 (His bus comes at 7:10)

DS: Why didn't you wake me up?!

Me: Why didn't you set your alarm?  (I hide a laugh)

DS: Uh, I don't have one.

Me: Ya right.

DS: Mom!  I have a mid term today!

Me: I know.

DS: Why didn't you wake me?! (getting louder-frustrated)

Me: I didn't know I had to.

DS: Huh?  (pause) Wait!  What day is it?

Me: Friday.

DS: Friday?! (eyes getting big)

Me: Yes.

DS: But I have school toady! (hands go up in the air)

Me: No you don't.

DS: I don't? (quizzical look on face)

Me: No.

DS: Why?

Me: Cause it's too cold.........why don't you go back to sleep.

long pause.

I laugh.

DS: I'll remember this mom!   (and he goes upstairs.)



The joys of parenting a pre-teen boy!


----------



## dwheatl

Laura - Keeping you and mom in prayers. Hang in there, honey.



DisCanCan said:


> I lost -7!!  You have to remember that I just started eating right & exercise!!  But I am excited that it is starting out this way, gives motivation to continue on doing what I am doing  But I cant believe I made it out of my house this week though cuz the weather here (Regina, Saskatchewan, Canada) has been NASTY!!  For the past week it has been -48 degrees C with the wind chill so going out side to your car your skin can freeze with in seconds.


 I went to the Celsius to Fahrenheit converter online. that's 54 below in F. Yikes. I don't know if Pakey or I had the warmest day. It was 72 here today. Balmy!

I am down .8. I'm at the lowest I've been in more than a year.  to all the losers here.


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

Congrats to all that put up big numbers this week   and hugs to all that need them.   

I'm *down 1 lb *this week.  My husband has been dieting/exercising since the 1st & has lost 12 lbs.  I'm really proud of him.


----------



## ArielSRL

Well, I did my weigh in, but there is nothing to post because today was my (re)starting off day. Based on what number showed up on the scale today and what I want to end up at, my goal is to lose 11.8 lbs. Hopefully I will be able to post a loss next Friday.


----------



## the Fidge

OK something is a miss here...DOWN - 2.  I have been eatting much fruits and vegetables.  Not going over 60 carbs a day.  Yes water yuck with lemon.  I feel very puffy and my stomach is really really bloated.  My waist was tighter in my pants too.  Grrrr is all I got to say and yes did lots of walking too.  I was really hoping for something more but it is what it is right??

Laura - My prayers for you and your family.  Most especially for your Mom and those entrusted with her care.


----------



## monymony3471

Fran:  Yea to DH!  It's easier for me when DH and I do this together.  He has no choice, since he doesn't cook, so when I'm dieting, so is he.  But he's not complaining.

Fidge:  Don't get discouraged.  2 pound loss is so much better than a 2 pound gain.  Keep up the hard work.

Dwheatl:  Great job!

Happy Saturday morning to you all!  Temperature is 5 and -14 with wind chill.

Off to take Mal to dance and she wants to cut her hair.


So we are then headed to Miss Cathy's for her first real hair cut.

I'll post before and after pics.  She donating her long pony to Locks of Love.

This was all her decision.  I'm very proud of her.


----------



## LMO429

the Fidge said:


> OK something is a miss here...DOWN - 2.  I have been eatting much fruits and vegetables.  Not going over 60 carbs a day.  Yes water yuck with lemon.  I feel very puffy and my stomach is really really bloated.  My waist was tighter in my pants too.  Grrrr is all I got to say and yes did lots of walking too.  I was really hoping for something more but it is what it is right??
> 
> Laura - My prayers for you and your family.  Most especially for your Mom and those entrusted with her care.



Do you ever workout with weights?  I am convinced working out with weights is the answer


----------



## punkin413

i weighed myself again this morning and wouldn't ya know it - i lost one pound!  of course on weigh-in day i was a samer.  figures.



the Fidge said:


> OK something is a miss here...DOWN - 2.  I have been eatting much fruits and vegetables.  Not going over 60 carbs a day.  Yes water yuck with lemon.  I feel very puffy and my stomach is really really bloated.  My waist was tighter in my pants too.  Grrrr is all I got to say and yes did lots of walking too.  I was really hoping for something more but it is what it is right??



as aaron says, slow and steady wins the race.  i think 2 pounds is excellent for a week's worth of work!   



monymony3471 said:


> Off to take Mal to dance and she wants to cut her hair.
> 
> 
> So we are then headed to Miss Cathy's for her first real hair cut.
> 
> I'll post before and after pics.  She donating her long pony to Locks of Love.
> 
> This was all her decision.  I'm very proud of her.



can't wait to see mal's hair!  i bet it'll be so cute.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

the Fidge said:


> OK something is a miss here...DOWN - 2.  I have been eatting much fruits and vegetables.  Not going over 60 carbs a day.  Yes water yuck with lemon.  I feel very puffy and my stomach is really really bloated.  My waist was tighter in my pants too.  Grrrr is all I got to say and yes did lots of walking too.  I was really hoping for something more but it is what it is right??
> 
> Laura - My prayers for you and your family.  Most especially for your Mom and those entrusted with her care.



-2 is an incredible achievement!!! When I used to run a diet and fitness class I used to get so upset with people who were disappointed that they "only" lost 1 or 2lbs in a week!!!! Do you know for every 1lb you lose you have had to cut 3000 calories from what your body needs - and you have managed that TWICE in a week!!! ITS AMAZING!!!!! 

PS - I am really bloated too! Darn fruit!!! Just had to take my dogs out with my  jeans unbuttoned at the top and pray my coat covered it!!


----------



## dismom9761

Laura,keeping your family in my prayers.




punkin413 said:


> you people talking about -23 and -48 are killing me!!!!  it's 30 degrees here and i'm about to freeze my tooshie off.  i don't know how you guys do it!



I am freezing too.I would never make it somewhere it gets really cold.It's 34 today.

I didn't get to post yesterday.I am down 3 lbs.

My DH is doing it with me.He has lost 9 lbs and is feeling alot better already.I am extremely happy because I have been worried about his health.

We are having a nice sloow weekend. I will go to the gym today and tomorrow but thats the only plans I have.Oh and to watch football..


----------



## dwheatl

the Fidge said:


> OK something is a miss here...DOWN - 2.  I have been eating much fruits and vegetables.  Not going over 60 carbs a day.  Yes water yuck with lemon.  I feel very puffy and my stomach is really really bloated.  My waist was tighter in my pants too.  Grrrr is all I got to say and yes did lots of walking too.  I was really hoping for something more but it is what it is right??


 Sometimes when you switch to a higher fiber diet (e.g. fruits and veggies) your body takes a while to adjust and gets bloaty. That will get better. Now, the sad fact: when I was 25, I could lose 4-5 lbs. in a week. Now, not so much. It stinks, but there it is. If you are doing all the right things, the weight will gradually come off, and you'll be getting much healthier in the process. Try to have realistic expectations, and reward yourself  for good behavior - one full week of water drinking = a new purse, or something like that. After a long walk, have a bubble bath. That way, the scale won't be the only incentive for healthy habits.



monymony3471 said:


> Fran:  Yea to DH!  It's easier for me when DH and I do this together.  He has no choice, since he doesn't cook, so when I'm dieting, so is he.  But he's not complaining.
> 
> Dwheatl:  Great job!
> 
> Happy Saturday morning to you all!  Temperature is 5 and -14 with wind chill.
> 
> Off to take Mal to dance and she wants to cut her hair.
> 
> So we are then headed to Miss Cathy's for her first real hair cut.
> 
> I'll post before and after pics.  She donating her long pony to Locks of Love.
> 
> This was all her decision.  I'm very proud of her.


 My DH has lost 30 lbs. to my ten. Part of that is his being a man, but he is also much better about just sticking to the plan. I think I partly burned myself out and messed with my metabolism with yo-yo dieting. Oh, well. I've got no choice but to keep at it now, so I can match my smokin' hot hubby.
Give Mal a hug from me. I used to donate to Locks of Love, but now they don't take "peroxide-enhanced" blond hair. My mom and I are going to get our hair cut today. I'm afraid to hear what the lady will say when she sees my home-cut bangs. They were just making me nuts when I didn't have time to go in, so whack!



dismom9761 said:


> I didn't get to post yesterday.I am down 3 lbs.
> 
> My DH is doing it with me.He has lost 9 lbs and is feeling a lot better already.I am extremely happy because I have been worried about his health.


 Great job. I was worried about my hubby, too, because he was carrying his weight all around the middle. That's such a terrible risk for heart attack and diabetes. It's nice to be a positive example for our guys to follow, isn't it?


----------



## monymony3471

Look what we did today:

Some befores












Marking the right spot







After:



















She looks older now to me


----------



## DisneyObsession

Not sure I have posted anything since the new year, so here it is -3. I think I said 8 for the Valentine's massacre, so I am well on my way. I have 4 weeks to lose 5 lbs...very doable.

Laura...my prayers are with you and your Mom.  

4 degrees here and I am freezing my bum off! I just need to curl up with tea and a movie. It doesn't help that I have a nasty cold a feel lousy!  This weather doesn't help at all. 

Monica...You are the best Mom!!!! I would do the same to my kids just for the fun of it! Gotta love it!


----------



## mousehouselover

I'm -1 this week. I've been faithful about getting on hte Wii Fit and TM so I was discouraged to see such a little loss. It was more on Thurs and I'm not sure what I did to gain back nearly 1/2 lb. I was down a lot this am so I have a headstart on next week and I'm feeling more encouraged abut what I've been doing. 



pixie dust 112 said:


> Ooh weather update....we are in a HEATWAVE!  Weather channel just said the low here overnight will be +1!!!



   I can totally relate. It was 8 yesterday and is supposed to be 22 today, I told DH we need to celebrate it's triple the previous day and double digits!! 



punkin413 said:


> you people talking about -23 and -48 are killing me!!!!  it's 30 degrees here and i'm about to freeze my tooshie off.  i don't know how you guys do it!



I grit my teeth and try to remember that my plans are to move to FL in 2013. It's miserable and I can't wait to get out of here. 

Laura~ I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. Hopefully they caught it early and that helps give them more options to treat her. 

Great job this week peeps!! Those are some amazing numbers!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Monica/Danielle/Amy - My DH has also comitted to losing weight with me. We are joining the Gym together at the end of the month. Hes lost 10lbs to my 4 so far! 
Its so much easier doing it together, theres less chance of me cheating because hes eating healthier too!  

Monica - That is one Fabulous hair cut! She looks gorgeous, and older too (sorry!). Such a generous thing for her to decide to do as well, donating it. You must be very proud


----------



## Kathi OD

Well, I have my days mixed up big time.  So I forgot to get on the scale yesterday.  Today it told me I was -6 for the week.  God help me when my appetite returns.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

punkin413 said:


> you people talking about -23 and -48 are killing me!!!!  it's 30 degrees here and i'm about to freeze my tooshie off.  i don't know how you guys do it!



We've got the negative wind chills here too. I personally can't wait 'til it's over. I keep telling myself, "Should only be one more winter here after this one, and then hopefully we'll be in Florida." 



monymony3471 said:


> We get these cold temps for a few days every winter.
> 
> 
> 
> So, on the evil mom front.
> 
> Oldest son woke up, slowly walked down the steps and this is what transpired:
> 
> DS: Uh, mom?
> 
> Me: Yes?
> 
> DS: What time is it?
> 
> Me: 7:44 (His bus comes at 7:10)
> 
> DS: Why didn't you wake me up?!
> 
> Me: Why didn't you set your alarm?  (I hide a laugh)
> 
> DS: Uh, I don't have one.
> 
> Me: Ya right.
> 
> DS: Mom!  I have a mid term today!
> 
> Me: I know.
> 
> DS: Why didn't you wake me?! (getting louder-frustrated)
> 
> Me: I didn't know I had to.
> 
> DS: Huh?  (pause) Wait!  What day is it?
> 
> Me: Friday.
> 
> DS: Friday?! (eyes getting big)
> 
> Me: Yes.
> 
> DS: But I have school toady! (hands go up in the air)
> 
> Me: No you don't.
> 
> DS: I don't? (quizzical look on face)
> 
> Me: No.
> 
> DS: Why?
> 
> Me: Cause it's too cold.........why don't you go back to sleep.
> 
> long pause.
> 
> I laugh.
> 
> DS: I'll remember this mom!   (and he goes upstairs.)
> 
> 
> 
> The joys of parenting a pre-teen boy!



 I love it! 



monymony3471 said:


> Look what we did today:
> 
> Some befores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marking the right spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks older now to me



She looks older in general to me since the last time I saw a pic of her, but man is she a cutie! I LOVE her new cut! ADORABLE!


----------



## dwheatl

monymony3471 said:


> Look what we did today:
> 
> Some befores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marking the right spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks older now to me



Great haircut. She had plenty to spare, didn't she? And she does look like a big girl with the new 'do.


----------



## punkin413

monica - love mal's new 'do!  she's so cute.  and she does look older but still a cutie!


----------



## cquick

monymony3471 said:


> We get these cold temps for a few days every winter.
> 
> 
> DS: I'll remember this mom!   (and he goes upstairs.)
> 
> The joys of parenting a pre-teen boy!



You want to know something funny?    HE WILL REMEMBER IT!!!! I have pulled a few tricks like that on my 30 y/o son,and he still likes to bring them up sometimes.....but it's just funny now!


----------



## cquick

-5


----------



## monymony3471

cquick said:


> -5



Great job!  

I hope he does remember it.  

We love telling stories around the campfire, and I want him to keep it going you know?


----------



## pixie dust 112

Monica~  Mal's haircut is beautiful!  Tell her I think she is a super terrific wonderful generous darling to do what she did for locks of love! I really think she looks a lot like you.  Hey is that a new avatar?  I like it!


----------



## pixie dust 112

I have been getting very upset with DD17 as she has been procrastinating on her college applications. SO last week I told her that I expected all of her applications to be complete by the end of the week. SHe had not yet even applied to her first choice and a few others she had put in the initial application but not the supplements that were required or the letters of reference. So yesterday she finally finished the supplements with the understanding that the letters of recommendation will need to go out in Tuesday's mail. 

After she submitted the supplemental application and essays etc., our mail came. One of the colleges had sent her an acceptance letter even though her application was not complete! She has good SATs and a great class rank and GPA, but we laughed so hard! They still don't have the required recommendation letters! and obviously they sent out their acceptance letter this week, even though they only had the basic application and High School transcripts. I told her she still needs to send in the recommendations for scholarship considerations.


----------



## monymony3471

Good morning losers!

We are snowed in.  

The troops are suiting up to battle the drifts.  

Some are waist high.

I can't see my porch, crazy all the snow we got.

Have a super skinny day!


----------



## punkin413

pixie dust 112 said:


> After she submitted the supplemental application and essays etc., our mail came. One of the colleges had sent her an acceptance letter even though her application was not complete! She has good SATs and a great class rank and GPA, but we laughed so hard! They still don't have the required recommendation letters! and obviously they sent out their acceptance letter this week, even though they only had the basic application and High School transcripts. I told her she still needs to send in the recommendations for scholarship considerations.



  congrats to your DD!



monymony3471 said:


> Good morning losers!
> 
> We are snowed in.
> 
> The troops are suiting up to battle the drifts.
> 
> Some are waist high.
> 
> I can't see my porch, crazy all the snow we got.
> 
> Have a super skinny day!



  that's crazy!  how fun though on a non-school, non-work day!  hope it clears up by tomorrow (or tuesday if you guys get a holiday tomorrow).  it rained here last night.....big whoop.  

i made the chicken pepperpot soup from boma yesterday and last night i was on the toilet like 6 times.....i think the sampling got to me!  but hey, at least i droped some weight.


----------



## dismom9761

dwheatl said:


> Great job. I was worried about my hubby, too, because he was carrying his weight all around the middle. That's such a terrible risk for heart attack and diabetes. It's nice to be a positive example for our guys to follow, isn't it?


Unfortunately that is where my DH carries all of his weight.I think he could weigh 400 lbs and have awesome muscular legs. Also Rebekah(DD9) has inherited his type of body and she gets teased for it at school.

pixie dust 112,congrats to you DD!

Punkin,hope you are feeling better today.

Monica,your DD looks beautiful.I think she does look a little older.

I don't know if I have mentioned that we joined the YMCA right after christmas.We chose the Y because all the kids could participate.Rebekah has fallen in love with working out and has even gotten a trainer. The Dr. says she is okay with her weight but that she cannot gain any more.But she has a very low self esteem and is teased about her size.Anyway she commented last night that she doesn't care what kids say because she can leg press 130 lbs. 

Everybody have a great Sunday and stay warm!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

pixie dust 112 said:


> After she submitted the supplemental application and essays etc., our mail came. One of the colleges had sent her an acceptance letter even though her application was not complete! She has good SATs and a great class rank and GPA, but we laughed so hard! They still don't have the required recommendation letters! and obviously they sent out their acceptance letter this week, even though they only had the basic application and High School transcripts. I told her she still needs to send in the recommendations for scholarship considerations.



Thats great, congratulations to your DD  



monymony3471 said:


> Good morning losers!
> 
> We are snowed in.
> 
> The troops are suiting up to battle the drifts.
> 
> Some are waist high.
> 
> I can't see my porch, crazy all the snow we got.
> 
> Have a super skinny day!



Wow, snowed in!  
Stay warm!

Everyone -


----------



## dwheatl

PD - Give your girl my congratulations. And tell her I said to quit putzing around. That's the kind of thinking that has my DD still living at home. 





dismom9761 said:


> I don't know if I have mentioned that we joined the YMCA right after christmas.We chose the Y because all the kids could participate.Rebekah has fallen in love with working out and has even gotten a trainer. The Dr. says she is okay with her weight but that she cannot gain any more.But she has a very low self esteem and is teased about her size.*Anyway she commented last night that she doesn't care what kids say because she can leg press 130 lbs. *


 Hooray for her. My DD used to get picked on about her legs because she was "shapely" when the other girls had stick legs. Now she's the one who can wear mini skirts, shorts, etc. because she has strong, firm, well-defined legs.


----------



## Kathi OD

pixie dust 112 said:


> I have been getting very upset with DD17 as she has been procrastinating on her college applications. SO last week I told her that I expected all of her applications to be complete by the end of the week. SHe had not yet even applied to her first choice and a few others she had put in the initial application but not the supplements that were required or the letters of reference. So yesterday she finally finished the supplements with the understanding that the letters of recommendation will need to go out in Tuesday's mail.
> 
> After she submitted the supplemental application and essays etc., our mail came. One of the colleges had sent her an acceptance letter even though her application was not complete! She has good SATs and a great class rank and GPA, but we laughed so hard! They still don't have the required recommendation letters! and obviously they sent out their acceptance letter this week, even though they only had the basic application and High School transcripts. I told her she still needs to send in the recommendations for scholarship considerations.



That's great!  She knows now that at least one school wants her.  That takes quite a bit of pressure off.

When our DD was a senior (back in the dark ages, before everything was done online) she got an acceptance letter from a school she didn't even request information from, let alone send an application to.     The weird thing was that it was a much more demanding school than any of the schools on her list.    Guess they got her confused with someone else.....


----------



## dwheatl

A friend just sent me this. I had to clean up the language, but it's funny either way.
A WOMAN'S WEEK AT THE GYM
Dear Diary,
For my birthday this year, my daughter (the dear) purchased a week of personal training at the local health club for me.

Although I am still in great shape since being a high school football cheerleader 43 years ago, I decided it would be a good idea to go ahead and give it a try.

I called the club and made my reservations with a personal trainer named Belinda, who identified herself as a 26-year-old aerobics instructor and model for athletic clothing and swim wear.

My daughter seemed pleased with my enthusiasm to get started! The club encouraged me to keep a diary to chart my progress.

MONDAY:
Started my day at 6:00 a.m. Tough to get out of bed, but found it was well worth it when I arrived at the health club to find Belinda waiting for me. She is something of a Greek goddess -- with blonde hair, dancing eyes and a dazzling white smile. Woo Hoo!! Belinda gave me a tour and showed me the machines. I enjoyed watching the skillful way in which she conducted her aerobics class after my workout today. Very inspiring! Belinda was encouraging as I did my sit-ups, although my gut was already aching from holding it in the whole time she was around. This is going to be a FANTASTIC week!

TUESDAY:
I drank a whole pot of coffee, but I finally made it out the door.

Belinda made me lie on my back and push a heavy iron bar into the air then she put weights on it! My legs were a little wobbly on the treadmill, but I made the full mile. Belinda's rewarding smile made it all worthwhile. I feel GREAT! It's a whole new life for me.

WEDNESDAY:
The only way I can brush my teeth is by laying the toothbrush on the counter and moving my mouth back and forth over it. I believe I have a hernia in both pectorals. Driving was OK as long as I didn't try to steer or stop. I parked on top of a GEO in the club parking lot.

Belinda was impatient with me, insisting that my screams bothered other club members. Her voice is a little too perky for early in the morning and when she scolds, she gets this nasally whine that is VERY annoying. My chest hurt when I got on the treadmill, so Belinda put me on the stair monster. Why the Heck would anyone invent a machine to simulate an activity rendered obsolete by elevators? Belinda told me it would help me get in shape and enjoy life. She said some other stuff too.

THURSDAY:
Belinda was waiting for me with her vampire-like teeth exposed as her thin, cruel lips were pulled back in a full snarl. I couldn't help being a half an hour late, it took me that long to tie my shoes.

Belinda took me to work out with dumbbells. When she was not looking, I ran and hid in the restroom. She sent another skinny witch to find me.

Then, as punishment, she put me on the rowing machine -- which I sank.

FRIDAY:
I hate that Belinda more than any human being has ever hated any other human being in the history of the world. Stupid, skinny, anemic, anorexic little cheerleader. If there was a part of my body I could move without unbearable pain, I would beat her with it.

Belinda wanted me to work on my triceps. I don't have any triceps! And if you don't want dents in the floor, don't hand me the darned barbells or anything that weighs more than a sandwich. The treadmill flung me off and I landed on a health and nutrition teacher.

Why couldn't it have been someone softer, like the drama coach or the choir director?

SATURDAY:
Belinda left a message on my answering machine in her grating, shrill voice wondering why I did not show up today. Just hearing her made me want to smash the machine with my planner. However, I lacked the strength to even use the TV remote and ended up catching eleven straight hours of the Weather Channel .

SUNDAY:
I'm having the Church van pick me up for services today so I can go and thank GOD that this week is over. I will also pray that next year my daughter (the poop) will choose a gift for me that is fun -- like a root canal or a hysterectomy.

I still say if God had wanted me to bend over, he would have sprinkled the floor with diamonds.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

That's flipping hilarious!!! I am rolling off my seat laughing! The rest of the office are looking at me strangely...


----------



## MA pigletfan

Good Morning everyone!!!
SO..i finally tried out the Jililan Michaels 30 day Shred!! HOLY COW!! i obviously only tried level 1 but OH MY..it works ya! Lauren you were right..yet again! I think i will have to start off by doing that one every other day along with Turbo jam and WALK AWAY because my muscles are SORE today!! it feels good though!
I also did abunch of Wii Fit..i even ran/jogged whatever! i usually hate running so i think this will be a good way for me to start to do it..baby steps!!


----------



## Pakey

Morning guys.  I had a skinny weekend so I'm feeling good.  I stayed away from restaurants to avoid temptations.  This morning, I'm wearing a size 8 to work so I've lost enough to get back into my regular work clothes, they are snug, but I'll take it.

Monica, your daughter's hair is gorgeous.  I'm loving that my new hair that is growing back is so much straighter than it was before.  For the first time in my life, I think I'll be able to have a regular hairstyle.

Danielle, that story is hysterical.  When I got to the part where she had to lay the toothbrush on the counter and move her head, I laughed LOUDLY out loud in my office.  My staff probably thinks I'm one crazy lady.

Dawn, you didn't say how the soup tasted?  Dang, I love BOMAs soups.  I will be eating dinner there in 5 days.  It's the only decent place we are eating on the entire trip so I really hope I don't gain a bunch of weight.

Pixie dust, so glad your daughter has already been accepted.  Does she know what career path she is taking yet?  So many choices these days, when I went there were so few realistic options for women.  I'm not sure that if I were going today, I'd still pick accounting.  It doesn't register very high on the glamour meter.

dismom, I used to go to the Y for my workouts for years and really enjoyed it.  Our Y closed and I never found another place that I wanted to go to.  

Gina, I have that shred workout too.  So far I have not had the courage to actually try it.  My husband is very fit and I can't bring myself to try it while he's at home.  I would not want him to endanger himself by trying to hold in the laughter.

Okay guys, I had better get to work.  We have about 6000 w-2's to get ready this week.  Stupid me, picked last week of January for a vacation totally forgetting that those had to be done and I just don't trust me staff enough to let them go it alone.


----------



## punkin413

Pakey said:


> Dawn, you didn't say how the soup tasted?  Dang, I love BOMAs soups.  I will be eating dinner there in 5 days.  It's the only decent place we are eating on the entire trip so I really hope I don't gain a bunch of weight.



i'm jealous!  it was good - a bit salty.  next time i'm using low sodium chicken broth.  but i didn't want to mess with the recipe the first time i made it.  

hope you guys had a good weekend.  i fell down the steps yesterday and sliced my arm open.  fun!  it was really gross!  i won't go into details but i've never seen arm fat come out like that before.  yuck!

and this morning we woke up with no heat!  luckily ray was off today for the holiday so he's dealing with the heating and air guy right now.  i hope it doesn't cost us a fortune.  thank goodness it's 40 degrees here and not -20!  anyway, the diet is already out the window today because ray went to get firewood and went by arby's to get us lunch.  he didn't ask what i wanted so he got me a kid's meal (what i usually get at fast food places).  so the curly fries have blown my calorie count for sure!  oh, well!  i'll just start over tomorrow.


----------



## LMO429

Hope all the peeps had a nice weekend, I need to catch up on the thread...I did pretty good this weekend even yesterday we went out for wings and beers but I kept it to a minimum....Today I am right back on track....I know my trip to Disney will be here before I know it and I must get back in shape b4 then


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Morning Peeparoonis!  

Just checkin' in. I have a relatively productive weekend. Got some things done around the house, got a lot of pictures uploaded to the website. I still have quite a few to do, but I'm making progress. I'm never letting myself get this far behind again! DH and I also went out and did some fun stuff yesterday, but I managed to keep the cheating under control. I didn't even have sweets! I'm sure I went over on calories, but that's what cheat day is for, right? I had Taco Bell for lunch. DH and I were dying to try the bacon cheddar cheesey gordita crunches, so we did, and I had pintos & cheese with mine. Not too terrible. We went to the movies. I had a small or regular popcorn. (There was a bit of confusion about what we ended up with. It looked like a small even though we ordered regulars, but we had coupons so who knows.) Then we had individual pizzas (thin crust) with salads at a favorite pizza place for dinner. All in all it didn't add up to as much as I thought it would, and for a cheat day, I thought I did pretty well, especially considering how badly I was craving ice cream. Back to the correct calorie count today and I have a long workout planned when I get home from work. I hope everyone's having a great Monday!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

punkin413 said:


> hope you guys had a good weekend.  i fell down the steps yesterday and sliced my arm open.  fun!  it was really gross!  i won't go into details but i've never seen arm fat come out like that before.  yuck!
> 
> and this morning we woke up with no heat!  luckily ray was off today for the holiday so he's dealing with the heating and air guy right now.  i hope it doesn't cost us a fortune.  thank goodness it's 40 degrees here and not -20!  anyway, the diet is already out the window today because ray went to get firewood and went by arby's to get us lunch.  he didn't ask what i wanted so he got me a kid's meal (what i usually get at fast food places).  so the curly fries have blown my calorie count for sure!  oh, well!  i'll just start over tomorrow.



I read your full-detail arm story on your TR . . . you deserved the curly fries!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dismom9761

MA pigletfan said:


> Good Morning everyone!!!
> SO..i finally tried out the Jililan Michaels 30 day Shred!! HOLY COW!! i obviously only tried level 1 but OH MY..it works ya! Lauren you were right..yet again! I think i will have to start off by doing that one every other day along with Turbo jam and WALK AWAY because my muscles are SORE today!! it feels good though!
> I also did abunch of Wii Fit..i even ran/jogged whatever! i usually hate running so i think this will be a good way for me to start to do it..baby steps!!


 I love the Shred DVD. Very hard...


punkin413 said:


> i'm jealous!  it was good - a bit salty.  next time i'm using low sodium chicken broth.  but i didn't want to mess with the recipe the first time i made it.
> 
> hope you guys had a good weekend.  i fell down the steps yesterday and sliced my arm open.  fun!  it was really gross!  i won't go into details but i've never seen arm fat come out like that before.  yuck!
> 
> and this morning we woke up with no heat!  luckily ray was off today for the holiday so he's dealing with the heating and air guy right now.  i hope it doesn't cost us a fortune.  thank goodness it's 40 degrees here and not -20!  anyway, the diet is already out the window today because ray went to get firewood and went by arby's to get us lunch.  he didn't ask what i wanted so he got me a kid's meal (what i usually get at fast food places).  so the curly fries have blown my calorie count for sure!  oh, well!  i'll just start over tomorrow.



Yikes! Hope the arm is feeling better and the heat comes on soon.

The Y is closed today and both DH and I are off work so we went to the Middle school's track.The kids rode bikes/scooters and played while we walked 2 1/2 miles.We would have gone further but we needed to leave to pick up Peyton from a friend's house.I am pretty proud that we didn't use the closed gym as an excuse not to exercise.


----------



## monymony3471

School started today.

I spent my extra 30 minutes driving around a parking lot full of cars parked any ol way.  I don't understand why people cant park straight.  So what if there's snow on the ground. 

I had to park 3 lots away from my building.

I did think what a nice walk I had there and back.

Hope everyone had a nice weekend.

We've lost the pony!  I am not kidding.  I went to get it so I could mail it while I was out and when I looked in my purse it was gone!

Now I have to back track and so far I ain't coming up with anything!


----------



## MA pigletfan

Pakey said:


> Gina, I have that shred workout too.  So far I have not had the courage to actually try it.  My husband is very fit and I can't bring myself to try it while he's at home.  I would not want him to endanger himself by trying to hold in the laughter.


  I totally waited until Greg was outside snow blowing to try it myself! 



punkin413 said:


> hope you guys had a good weekend.  i fell down the steps yesterday and sliced my arm open.  fun!  it was really gross!  i won't go into details but i've never seen arm fat come out like that before.  yuck!
> =


GROSSSSSSSSSS. I have to go read about this in you TR i think..oh and curly fries from Arbys are WORTH blowing the calorie count!  



dismom9761 said:


> I love the Shred DVD. Very hard...



YUP!!! i can tell its def. worth doing though..can you imagine her as your REAL trainer...i would def. pass out.


----------



## pixie dust 112

monymony3471 said:


> School started today.
> 
> I spent my extra 30 minutes driving around a parking lot full of cars parked any ol way.  I don't understand why people cant park straight.  So what if there's snow on the ground.
> 
> I had to park 3 lots away from my building.
> 
> I did think what a nice walk I had there and back.
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice weekend.
> 
> We've lost the pony!  I am not kidding.  I went to get it so I could mail it while I was out and when I looked in my purse it was gone!
> 
> Now I have to back track and so far I ain't coming up with anything!




I have to admit that that sentence really confused me for a minute or two. I assume you are talking about Mal's ponytail!  I'll say a prayer to St. Anthony for you!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Wanted to say sorry to hear about your arm Dawn! I hope it gets better quickly.

And Monica, I hope you find the pony! (I too was confused at first.) Let us know.


----------



## monymony3471

AHHHHHH  HAAAAAAA!

Did you really think I had a pony!?


That totally crackered me up!


Yes, Mal's ponytail we clipped is MIA.  We call those just pony's in our house.  Doesn't EVERYBODY? 

DON'T ASK, I have no idea 

Oh my Dawn!  Hope you are ok?


----------



## aldisneygrl

monymony3471 said:


> AHHHHHH  HAAAAAAA!
> 
> *Did you really think I had a pony!?
> *
> 
> That totally crackered me up!
> 
> 
> Yes, Mal's ponytail we clipped is MIA.  We call those just pony's in our house.  Doesn't EVERYBODY?
> 
> DON'T ASK, I have no idea
> 
> Oh my Dawn!  Hope you are ok?



I toadily thought that too!  Thought you had been spending some time at somebody's Ranch...  

But here's some   for the missing pony!  It's in a safe place, you've just got to remember where that safe place is. 

*Dawn *- YOUCH!!!!  How's it feeling today?


----------



## punkin413

our heat is back on!     the heating/air guy said that our house was wired incorrectly and that we're lucky the house hasn't burned down before now.  i'm PEEVED.  i'm writing my builder a letter telling him this.  the guy gave me the wires so i'm gonna take pictures of them and send them to our builder.  we're no longer under warranty since we've been here since 2004 but he still needs to know his workers didn't do it right and it could've caused some major damage to the house and possibly even worse!  the wires he took out are all black and burned.  

but the good part is that now that it's fixed, the guy said our heating bill should go down.  AND he only charged us $80!  

if you want to read the full story about my fall and arm disaster, go here.  i'm going to warn you - it's gross.  but if you're a mom you've probably seen worse yourself.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=29756392&postcount=498

monica - i totally thought you were talking about a real pony being in your purse when i first read that.  i thought, okay, she's lost it!      then i realized you were talking about mal's hair.

ETA:  my arm is feeling better.  i put hydrogen peroxide on it today and it HURT SO BAD.  but i know i need to keep it clean.  and the cut is not that deep - just angled weird.


----------



## pixie dust 112

punkin413 said:


> our heat is back on!     the heating/air guy said that our house was wired incorrectly and that we're lucky the house hasn't burned down before now.  i'm PEEVED.  i'm writing my builder a letter telling him this.  the guy gave me the wires so i'm gonna take pictures of them and send them to our builder.  we're no longer under warranty since we've been here since 2004 but he still needs to know his workers didn't do it right and it could've caused some major damage to the house and possibly even worse!  the wires he took out are all black and burned.
> 
> but the good part is that now that it's fixed, the guy said our heating bill should go down.  AND he only charged us $80!
> 
> if you want to read the full story about my fall and arm disaster, go here.  i'm going to warn you - it's gross.  but if you're a mom you've probably seen worse yourself.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=29756392&postcount=498
> 
> monica - i totally thought you were talking about a real pony being in your purse when i first read that.  i thought, okay, she's lost it!      then i realized you were talking about mal's hair.
> 
> ETA:  my arm is feeling better.  i put hydrogen peroxide on it today and it HURT SO BAD.  but i know i need to keep it clean.  and the cut is not that deep - just angled weird.



   Thank you for not posting pictures! Glad it's feeling better today!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

monymony3471 said:


> AHHHHHH  HAAAAAAA!
> 
> Did you really think I had a pony!?
> 
> 
> That totally crackered me up!
> 
> 
> Yes, Mal's ponytail we clipped is MIA.  We call those just pony's in our house.  Doesn't EVERYBODY?




Actually, I didn't think you had a real pony. I was thinking toy pony maybe, but not a real one.  I do call a ponytail a pony, but out of context, it threw me off for some reason. I wasn't thinking of Mal's hair when I read it, I guess.


----------



## dwheatl

I was thinking flat pony, like people take "flat" friends on their WDW trips. I just couldn't figure out why you would do that, Mony.


----------



## monymony3471

dwheatl said:


> I was thinking flat pony, like people take "flat" friends on their WDW trips. I just couldn't figure out why you would do that, Mony.



Because i'm a crazy mom?

Because i'm a crazy mom of 4 kids?

Because I'm a crazy mom of 4 kids who runs a day care? 

Because I'm a crazy mom of 4 kids who runs a day care and watches more kids?

Because I'm a crazy mon of 4 kids who runs a day care and watches more kids and goes to college?


----------



## dwheatl

monymony3471 said:


> Because i'm a crazy mom?
> 
> Because i'm a crazy mom of 4 kids?
> 
> Because I'm a crazy mom of 4 kids who runs a day care?
> 
> Because I'm a crazy mom of 4 kids who runs a day care and watches more kids?
> 
> Because I'm a crazy mon of 4 kids who runs a day care and watches more kids and goes to college?



 You're right. Anything is possible, isn't it?


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Dawn - OUCH! I hope your arm starts to feel better!

Mony - The pony thing totally threw me too! It doesn't take a lot to confuse me though  

Everyone -  

Have a skinny day


----------



## monymony3471

I felt like I just posted...........

Morning.  Yawn!

Here's to another skinny day.

Think of Wendy on her first day of school!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

*Happy first day of school Wendy!!!*


----------



## lovealldisney

Wendy this is your first day of school????? Hope all goes well!! 


Well I have to say I have seen really good results with The Flat Belly Diet! I just finished the 4 day anti-bloat part and and happy to say I have seen a signifigant weight loss!! Let's hope that I loose a bit more by Friday!!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

HAPPY FIRST DAY OF SCHOOL WENDY!!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Good luck Wendy!!!!


----------



## LMO429

Good Luck Utah Mama! xoxoxo


----------



## HockeyKat

Happy first day of school Wendy!!!   



Sorry I haven't been around. Just totally in a funk. I think I am crawling my way out of it but I really do apologize for not posting more.  I haven't been doing so well on the diet but will be back on following my WDW trip next week.  

Today is a snow day here!!   

We don't get them often, in fact, this is the first measurable snowfall in this area in like 3-4 years. Right now we have about 4" on the ground. And this being NC, we have NO plows and NO salt. My cul-de-sac is completely pristine, has not been touched. 

For those that might be interested, here are pics:
http://s295.photobucket.com/albums/m...tcanes77/snow/

These are out my front door and my back patio door. Including the 9 mo old kitten going, what is THAT?? 

So, today I sit on the chaise lounge and enjoy being safe and warm.   


Dawn, did you get anything in GA?


----------



## UGABelle

Good Luck today Wendy!

Also I have to give myself a  because there were 2 dozen amazing-looking donuts in the break room this morning and I WALKED RIGHT BY and ate my canteloupe.  Peep Power  



HockeyKat said:


> Today is a snow day here!!
> 
> We don't get them often, in fact, this is the first measurable snowfall in this area in like 3-4 years. Right now we have about 4" on the ground. And this being NC, we have NO plows and NO salt. My cul-de-sac is completely pristine, has not been touched.
> 
> For those that might be interested, here are pics:
> http://s295.photobucket.com/albums/m...tcanes77/snow/
> 
> These are out my front door and my back patio door. Including the 9 mo old kitten going, what is THAT??
> 
> So, today I sit on the chaise lounge and enjoy being safe and warm.
> 
> 
> Dawn, did you get anything in GA?



I'm South Carolina and there's about 1 inch outside my window at work.  They closed schools, so some kids are enjoying a Snow Day - if it's enough to call it that!  We tend to overreact about snow in the South  

Hope you're enjoying the day!


----------



## punkin413

HockeyKat said:


> Dawn, did you get anything in GA?



nope, not a single solitary flake.  i've been here for almost 12 years now and i think it's snowed twice.  like REALLY snowed.  it's amazing what a difference the 300 miles between here and nashville makes!  we would get at least 3 good snowfalls a year there.


----------



## MA pigletfan

HockeyKat said:


> Sorry I haven't been around. Just totally in a funk. I think I am crawling my way out of it but I really do apologize for not posting more.  I haven't been doing so well on the diet but will be back on following my WDW trip next week.
> 
> Today is a snow day here!!
> 
> We don't get them often, in fact, this is the first measurable snowfall in this area in like 3-4 years. Right now we have about 4" on the ground. And this being NC, we have NO plows and NO salt. My cul-de-sac is completely pristine, has not been touched.
> 
> For those that might be interested, here are pics:
> http://s295.photobucket.com/albums/m...tcanes77/snow/
> 
> These are out my front door and my back patio door. Including the 9 mo old kitten going, what is THAT??
> 
> So, today I sit on the chaise lounge and enjoy being safe and warm.



Well funk or no funk..its good to "see" you today  enjoy your relaxing snow day!! we have about a foot or more on the ground..nothing unusual for New England though..i can't imagine not having plows or salt..that would be BAD here!
Happy Tuesday everyone..i just listened to the speech by our new President..I almost forgot that was today!  Regardless of who you voted for in November...Here is hoping for good things for our country


----------



## punkin413

MA pigletfan said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone..i just listened to the speech by our new President..I almost forgot that was today!  Regardless of who you voted for in November...Here is hoping for good things for our country



   i thought his speech was really good.


----------



## HockeyKat

punkin413 said:


> nope, not a single solitary flake.  i've been here for almost 12 years now and i think it's snowed twice.  like REALLY snowed.  it's amazing what a difference the 300 miles between here and nashville makes!  we would get at least 3 good snowfalls a year there.



We don't get much here but when we do, it really shuts things down!  



MA pigletfan said:


> Well funk or no funk..its good to "see" you today  enjoy your relaxing snow day!! we have about a foot or more on the ground..nothing unusual for New England though..i can't imagine not having plows or salt..that would be BAD here!



The only place they plow or salt is the interstate.  So yeah, it's a better idea to just stay home!


----------



## pixie dust 112

HockeyKat said:


> Happy first day of school Wendy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around. Just totally in a funk. I think I am crawling my way out of it but I really do apologize for not posting more.  I haven't been doing so well on the diet but will be back on following my WDW trip next week.
> 
> Today is a snow day here!!
> 
> We don't get them often, in fact, this is the first measurable snowfall in this area in like 3-4 years. Right now we have about 4" on the ground. And this being NC, we have NO plows and NO salt. My cul-de-sac is completely pristine, has not been touched.
> 
> For those that might be interested, here are pics:
> http://s295.photobucket.com/albums/m...tcanes77/snow/
> 
> These are out my front door and my back patio door. Including the 9 mo old kitten going, what is THAT??
> 
> So, today I sit on the chaise lounge and enjoy being safe and warm.
> 
> 
> Dawn, did you get anything in GA?



Here 4" is considered a flurry.    Not much closes down for 4 inches of snow, but of course we are well equipped with salters, sanders, plows and snow tires to get us by.  GO out and make a snowman before the snow melts! 

Wendy happy 1st day of school!  

Monica~  when do you start your classes...or if you did already and I missed it....


----------



## dwheatl

Hope your first day was awesome, Wendy. 

I liked the speech too. We watched a little with the kids today. Then I watched again when I got home.  I don't know how much the kids got out of it today, but I hope they will remember this day in the future.


----------



## monymony3471

pixie dust 112 said:


> Here 4" is considered a flurry.    Not much closes down for 4 inches of snow, but of course we are well equipped with salters, sanders, plows and snow tires to get us by.  GO out and make a snowman before the snow melts!
> 
> Wendy happy 1st day of school!
> 
> Monica~  when do you start your classes...or if you did already and I missed it....



I started Monday.  I go to computers on mon and wed and a psych class on tues.

I had a moody day yesterday which affected my emotional eating.  Wasn't a good day.  I hope I'm over it, and back on track today.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

monymony3471 said:


> I started Monday.  I go to computers on mon and wed and a psych class on tues.
> 
> I had a moody day yesterday which affected my emotional eating.  Wasn't a good day.  I hope I'm over it, and back on track today.



Well, since I'm late... *Happy First Week of School!!!*


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Hey y'all!  Hope everyone is doing well.  I've had a pretty good week with my diet and exercise so far.  I've been really strict with myself about not cheating (not counting Fridays which are my splurge days); and I've been pretty consistent with exercise: Saturday-Monday-Wednesday on the Bowflex, Sunday-Tuesday-Thursday some sort of cardio (last night was Tae-Bo).  So we'll see what the scale tells me on Friday.  My super secret pre-weigh in this morning didn't show me a number I wanted to see, but I know it's not for lack of effort.  I like to tell myself that as long as I'm putting in the work and making sure I don't sabotage my diet, I won't be overly concerned with the scale.  I've come too far to be upset about a pound or two.

I'm NOT looking forward to Biggest Loser next week!  Sounds like the two young guys will be below the yellow line.  NOT COOL!!!

Here's the update for our St. Valentine's Weight Massacre.  Except for the two Peeps who didn't report in with a number, everybody either lost or stayed the same.  Great job everybody!!!


----------



## DisneyLaura

Pakey said:


> Are you guys going to hate me if I say it's been mid 60's here this week?  We go to WDW and DCL cruise in a week and I'm scared it will be colder there than here!!!
> 
> I did spend a year living in Minnesota and I feel really bad for all of you this winter.



I think you might have 40's.  My aunt lives about an hour from Orland and she said yesterday she had to wear a sweatshirt to work.



monymony3471 said:


> So, on the evil mom front.
> 
> Oldest son woke up, slowly walked down the steps and this is what transpired:
> 
> DS: Uh, mom?
> 
> Me: Yes?
> 
> DS: What time is it?
> 
> Me: 7:44 (His bus comes at 7:10)
> 
> DS: Why didn't you wake me up?!
> 
> Me: Why didn't you set your alarm?  (I hide a laugh)
> 
> DS: Uh, I don't have one.
> 
> Me: Ya right.
> 
> DS: Mom!  I have a mid term today!
> 
> Me: I know.
> 
> DS: Why didn't you wake me?! (getting louder-frustrated)
> 
> Me: I didn't know I had to.
> 
> DS: Huh?  (pause) Wait!  What day is it?
> 
> Me: Friday.
> 
> DS: Friday?! (eyes getting big)
> 
> Me: Yes.
> 
> DS: But I have school toady! (hands go up in the air)
> 
> Me: No you don't.
> 
> DS: I don't? (quizzical look on face)
> 
> Me: No.
> 
> DS: Why?
> 
> Me: Cause it's too cold.........why don't you go back to sleep.
> 
> long pause.
> 
> I laugh.
> 
> DS: I'll remember this mom!   (and he goes upstairs.)
> 
> 
> 
> The joys of parenting a pre-teen boy!



 



monymony3471 said:


> Look what we did today:
> 
> Some befores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marking the right spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks older now to me



That's wonderful.  She does look like a big girl but still a cutie pie



dwheatl said:


> A friend just sent me this. I had to clean up the language, but it's funny either way.
> A WOMAN'S WEEK AT THE GYM
> Dear Diary,
> For my birthday this year, my daughter (the dear) purchased a week of personal training at the local health club for me.
> 
> Although I am still in great shape since being a high school football cheerleader 43 years ago, I decided it would be a good idea to go ahead and give it a try.
> 
> I called the club and made my reservations with a personal trainer named Belinda, who identified herself as a 26-year-old aerobics instructor and model for athletic clothing and swim wear.
> 
> My daughter seemed pleased with my enthusiasm to get started! The club encouraged me to keep a diary to chart my progress.
> 
> MONDAY:
> Started my day at 6:00 a.m. Tough to get out of bed, but found it was well worth it when I arrived at the health club to find Belinda waiting for me. She is something of a Greek goddess -- with blonde hair, dancing eyes and a dazzling white smile. Woo Hoo!! Belinda gave me a tour and showed me the machines. I enjoyed watching the skillful way in which she conducted her aerobics class after my workout today. Very inspiring! Belinda was encouraging as I did my sit-ups, although my gut was already aching from holding it in the whole time she was around. This is going to be a FANTASTIC week!
> 
> TUESDAY:
> I drank a whole pot of coffee, but I finally made it out the door.
> 
> Belinda made me lie on my back and push a heavy iron bar into the air then she put weights on it! My legs were a little wobbly on the treadmill, but I made the full mile. Belinda's rewarding smile made it all worthwhile. I feel GREAT! It's a whole new life for me.
> 
> WEDNESDAY:
> The only way I can brush my teeth is by laying the toothbrush on the counter and moving my mouth back and forth over it. I believe I have a hernia in both pectorals. Driving was OK as long as I didn't try to steer or stop. I parked on top of a GEO in the club parking lot.
> 
> Belinda was impatient with me, insisting that my screams bothered other club members. Her voice is a little too perky for early in the morning and when she scolds, she gets this nasally whine that is VERY annoying. My chest hurt when I got on the treadmill, so Belinda put me on the stair monster. Why the Heck would anyone invent a machine to simulate an activity rendered obsolete by elevators? Belinda told me it would help me get in shape and enjoy life. She said some other stuff too.
> 
> THURSDAY:
> Belinda was waiting for me with her vampire-like teeth exposed as her thin, cruel lips were pulled back in a full snarl. I couldn't help being a half an hour late, it took me that long to tie my shoes.
> 
> Belinda took me to work out with dumbbells. When she was not looking, I ran and hid in the restroom. She sent another skinny witch to find me.
> 
> Then, as punishment, she put me on the rowing machine -- which I sank.
> 
> FRIDAY:
> I hate that Belinda more than any human being has ever hated any other human being in the history of the world. Stupid, skinny, anemic, anorexic little cheerleader. If there was a part of my body I could move without unbearable pain, I would beat her with it.
> 
> Belinda wanted me to work on my triceps. I don't have any triceps! And if you don't want dents in the floor, don't hand me the darned barbells or anything that weighs more than a sandwich. The treadmill flung me off and I landed on a health and nutrition teacher.
> 
> Why couldn't it have been someone softer, like the drama coach or the choir director?
> 
> SATURDAY:
> Belinda left a message on my answering machine in her grating, shrill voice wondering why I did not show up today. Just hearing her made me want to smash the machine with my planner. However, I lacked the strength to even use the TV remote and ended up catching eleven straight hours of the Weather Channel .
> 
> SUNDAY:
> I'm having the Church van pick me up for services today so I can go and thank GOD that this week is over. I will also pray that next year my daughter (the poop) will choose a gift for me that is fun -- like a root canal or a hysterectomy.
> 
> I still say if God had wanted me to bend over, he would have sprinkled the floor with diamonds.



I got this email a while ago and it still makes me  



punkin413 said:


> i'm jealous!  it was good - a bit salty.  next time i'm using low sodium chicken broth.  but i didn't want to mess with the recipe the first time i made it.
> 
> hope you guys had a good weekend.  i fell down the steps yesterday and sliced my arm open.  fun!  it was really gross!  i won't go into details but i've never seen arm fat come out like that before.  yuck!
> 
> and this morning we woke up with no heat!  luckily ray was off today for the holiday so he's dealing with the heating and air guy right now.  i hope it doesn't cost us a fortune.  thank goodness it's 40 degrees here and not -20!  anyway, the diet is already out the window today because ray went to get firewood and went by arby's to get us lunch.  he didn't ask what i wanted so he got me a kid's meal (what i usually get at fast food places).  so the curly fries have blown my calorie count for sure!  oh, well!  i'll just start over tomorrow.



I read about your fall on your TR and hope you're better today



monymony3471 said:


> School started today.
> 
> I spent my extra 30 minutes driving around a parking lot full of cars parked any ol way.  I don't understand why people cant park straight.  So what if there's snow on the ground.
> 
> I had to park 3 lots away from my building.
> 
> I did think what a nice walk I had there and back.
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice weekend.
> 
> We've lost the pony!  I am not kidding.  I went to get it so I could mail it while I was out and when I looked in my purse it was gone!
> 
> Now I have to back track and so far I ain't coming up with anything!



Hope you find it




HockeyKat said:


> Sorry I haven't been around. Just totally in a funk. I think I am crawling my way out of it but I really do apologize for not posting more.  I haven't been doing so well on the diet but will be back on following my WDW trip next week.
> 
> Today is a snow day here!!
> 
> We don't get them often, in fact, this is the first measurable snowfall in this area in like 3-4 years. Right now we have about 4" on the ground. And this being NC, we have NO plows and NO salt. My cul-de-sac is completely pristine, has not been touched.
> 
> For those that might be interested, here are pics:
> http://s295.photobucket.com/albums/m...tcanes77/snow/
> 
> These are out my front door and my back patio door. Including the 9 mo old kitten going, what is THAT??
> 
> So, today I sit on the chaise lounge and enjoy being safe and warm.
> 
> 
> Dawn, did you get anything in GA?



I can't see the pictures.  It says page not found  


Well moew news on my mom - she's going to start chemo and radiation first to shrink the tumor and then surgery.  She goes to the oncologist tomorrow and then her surgeon on Monday.  It almost feels like it's not real, does that make any sense.  I have a hard time saying my mom has cancer.  She lost almost 15 lb in a couple of months (she's really thin to begin with) and she's gained 2 lb back  Thank you everyone for your prayers and kind words, it helps me a lot that my "friends" are there for me when I need them to talk to.

Wendy how was your first day of school?


----------



## HockeyKat

DisneyLaura said:


> I can't see the pictures.  It says page not found
> 
> 
> Well moew news on my mom - she's going to start chemo and radiation first to shrink the tumor and then surgery.  She goes to the oncologist tomorrow and then her surgeon on Monday.  It almost feels like it's not real, does that make any sense.  I have a hard time saying my mom has cancer.  She lost almost 15 lb in a couple of months (she's really thin to begin with) and she's gained 2 lb back  Thank you everyone for your prayers and kind words, it helps me a lot that my "friends" are there for me when I need them to talk to.
> 
> Wendy how was your first day of school?



Try this one:  http://s295.photobucket.com/albums/mm130/katcanes77/snow/

For whatever reason, long links never come through when quoted?  Must be a DIS thing.


So sorry about your mom.  Glad that she has gained some weight back, and I will keep both of you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Pakey

Hey guys, quick flyby.  We are in the midst of thousands of w-2's here at work and I have to start thinking about getting ready for our WDW vacation in 2 days.  Nope, I'm not a pre-packer.  We did get suitcases out of storage but that's as far as we have gotten.  Tonight I have to cook and package dogfood for my babies.  I freeze the packets for the dog sitter.  This will take hours as my two dogs eat two different types of homemade food.  Heck, when kids were growing up, they were lucky to get cheerios and milk at same meal but I cook cuisine for the dogs.  

Aaron, glad you are sticking with it again.  We need you here to inspire us.  I still blame you for my eating of Halloween candy this year because you weren't around stating you were resisting the big bowl at work.  

Wendy and Monica, hope this first week is going great.  Way to go students.

Kat, where are you staying?  We are at Beach Club.  Would love to at least say hi in person.  Let's hope it warms up before we get there.  I'm ignoring Laura's post about how cold it is there right now.  

Laura, I don't know that it ever sinks in with cancer.  Good luck to your mom. I thought radiation was a breeze compared to chemo.  I battled terrible depression through chemo, it's hard to feel so bad, have all food taste terrible and lose hair at same time.  Do whatever you have to do to make her eat.  What I could handle changed every day so I felt bad for the made ahead dinners that I could not do but my husband appreciated the food donations as it made his workload lighter.  Hopefully the oncologist will give her a list of food that usually fare better on chemo.  If not, let me know and I'll drag out my list.  

I'm still being good except for the exercise.  Medical issues are keeping me from getting it done and I hate that.  I go for more tests this afternoon so I hope to be back on track soon.  If nothing else, I'll be walking alot next week while at the World chasing after my 3 year old grandson on his first mouse meet!


----------



## punkin413

just got back from the torture chamber....er....i mean the dentist's office.  just a cleaning but i still hate it so much.   



DisneyLaura said:


> Well moew news on my mom - she's going to start chemo and radiation first to shrink the tumor and then surgery.  She goes to the oncologist tomorrow and then her surgeon on Monday.  It almost feels like it's not real, does that make any sense.  I have a hard time saying my mom has cancer.  She lost almost 15 lb in a couple of months (she's really thin to begin with) and she's gained 2 lb back  Thank you everyone for your prayers and kind words, it helps me a lot that my "friends" are there for me when I need them to talk to.



   keep us updated.  glad to see she's gaining some weight back.



Pakey said:


> Tonight I have to cook and package dogfood for my babies.  I freeze the packets for the dog sitter.  This will take hours as my two dogs eat two different types of homemade food.  Heck, when kids were growing up, they were lucky to get cheerios and milk at same meal but I cook cuisine for the dogs.



   that's great.  have fun in disney world!

you, too, kat!  i'm totally jealous.


----------



## HockeyKat

Pakey said:


> Hey guys, quick flyby.  We are in the midst of thousands of w-2's here at work and I have to start thinking about getting ready for our WDW vacation in 2 days.  Nope, I'm not a pre-packer.  We did get suitcases out of storage but that's as far as we have gotten.  Tonight I have to cook and package dogfood for my babies.  I freeze the packets for the dog sitter.  This will take hours as my two dogs eat two different types of homemade food.  Heck, when kids were growing up, they were lucky to get cheerios and milk at same meal but I cook cuisine for the dogs.
> 
> Aaron, glad you are sticking with it again.  We need you here to inspire us.  I still blame you for my eating of Halloween candy this year because you weren't around stating you were resisting the big bowl at work.
> 
> Wendy and Monica, hope this first week is going great.  Way to go students.
> 
> Kat, where are you staying?  We are at Beach Club.  Would love to at least say hi in person.  Let's hope it warms up before we get there.  I'm ignoring Laura's post about how cold it is there right now.
> 
> Laura, I don't know that it ever sinks in with cancer.  Good luck to your mom. I thought radiation was a breeze compared to chemo.  I battled terrible depression through chemo, it's hard to feel so bad, have all food taste terrible and lose hair at same time.  Do whatever you have to do to make her eat.  What I could handle changed every day so I felt bad for the made ahead dinners that I could not do but my husband appreciated the food donations as it made his workload lighter.  Hopefully the oncologist will give her a list of food that usually fare better on chemo.  If not, let me know and I'll drag out my list.
> 
> I'm still being good except for the exercise.  Medical issues are keeping me from getting it done and I hate that.  I go for more tests this afternoon so I hope to be back on track soon.  If nothing else, I'll be walking alot next week while at the World chasing after my 3 year old grandson on his first mouse meet!



We are at SSR.  I am going to try and come up with a touring plan today, if possible.  I will PM you my contact info and I will also have internet access.


----------



## punkin413

HockeyKat said:


> We are at SSR.  I am going to try and come up with a touring plan today, if possible.  I will PM you my contact info and I will also have internet access.



you probably already know this but we stayed at congress park in april/may and it was AWESOME - less than a 10-minute walk to DTD marketplace.  it was really nice to be able to go over there whenever we wanted without having to wait on a bus to DTD - those are always the longest waits!  we were in the building closest to DTD but farthest away from the main pool/front desk area but it only took me 10 minutes to walk over there too.  i loved it!


----------



## Pakey

We have stayed at SSR 5 times and it's a very nice resort.  My husband likes it better than BC and I prefer BC so that's why we own at both.  We have enjoyed every section that we have stayed in and can't honestly say we have a favorite.  

Kat, please pm me with info and then if I can catch a break from the 3 year old (oh I think I'm going to need it), I'll get in touch with you and see if we can meet up somewhere (like a Lounge with Alcohol is sounding pretty good about now  )


----------



## UtahMama

punkin413 said:


> you people talking about -23 and -48 are killing me!!!!  it's 30 degrees here and* i'm about to freeze my tooshie off*.  i don't know how you guys do it!


Well? That's one way to get rid of it! (snort!)



LMO429 said:


> Do you ever workout with weights?  I am convinced working out with weights is the answer


I'm totally convinced it is, without a doubt, THE answer (or a huge part of the answer!)
Remember: Muscle burns fat (repeat 10 million times)



Kathi OD said:


> Well, I have my days mixed up big time.  So I forgot to get on the scale yesterday.  Today it told me I was -6 for the week.  God help me when my appetite returns.


OMGosh, sign me up for girlie-surgery! That's 28 pounds in 2 weeks, rockstar!!!!  



Pakey said:


> This morning, I'm wearing a size 8 to work so I've lost enough to get back into my regular work clothes, they are snug, but I'll take it.


 It only matters that they were technically ON. (We won't mention the camel-toe or muffin top)   I'm SURE you look fabulous!!!!!



monymony3471 said:


> Think of Wendy on her first day of school!





Disneyfreak92 said:


> *Happy first day of school Wendy!!!*





lovealldisney said:


> Wendy this is your first day of school????? Hope all goes well!!





DisneyGalUK said:


> HAPPY FIRST DAY OF SCHOOL WENDY!!





Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Good luck Wendy!!!!





LMO429 said:


> Good Luck Utah Mama! xoxoxo





HockeyKat said:


> Happy first day of school Wendy!!!





UGABelle said:


> Good Luck today Wendy!





pixie dust 112 said:


> Wendy happy 1st day of school!





dwheatl said:


> Hope your first day was  awesome,Wendy



YOU GUYS MADE ME cry!!!!  

What a close family we've become! I love yous!

My first day ROCKED. I'm in PSY101 (that's _psycology_ , jk!) and so far my homework is a glorified book report on Eat, Pray, Love, a "Dream Board" with pics of goals, and such, collaged onto it. And a "Mission Statement"! Other than being a huge time spender, this first class _should_ be easy-ish. I'm in this class with my 19 year old son, Jordan...so it's "interesting". I did sort of announce that he is my SON so no one thinks I'm some creepy-cougar lady.  



WI_DisneyFan said:


> Hey y'all!  Hope everyone is doing well.  I've had a pretty good week with my diet and exercise so far.  I've been really strict with myself about not cheating (not counting Fridays which are my splurge days); and I've been pretty consistent with exercise: Saturday-Monday-Wednesday on the Bowflex, Sunday-Tuesday-Thursday some sort of cardio (last night was Tae-Bo).  So we'll see what the scale tells me on Friday.  My super secret pre-weigh in this morning didn't show me a number I wanted to see, but I know it's not for lack of effort.  I like to tell myself that as long as I'm putting in the work and making sure I don't sabotage my diet, I won't be overly concerned with the scale.  I've come too far to be upset about a pound or two.
> 
> I'm NOT looking forward to Biggest Loser next week!  Sounds like the two young guys will be below the yellow line.  NOT COOL!!!
> 
> Here's the update for our St. Valentine's Weight Massacre.  Except for the two Peeps who didn't report in with a number, everybody either lost or stayed the same.  Great job everybody!!!


Uh. Aaron? I don't remember what my weight was this last Friday! UGHHHH!
Put me down as a samer, because I know I didn't "gain" at all. I think I was waiting (too long?) to post and never did. 


Kudos to Michelle O'Bama for rocking those high heels ALL DAY yesterday!
I betcha her smile muscles hurt after all that smiling!  

Norah wants an orange and pink outfit like Little O'Bama wore. CUTE, huh?


----------



## HockeyKat

punkin413 said:


> you probably already know this but we stayed at congress park in april/may and it was AWESOME - less than a 10-minute walk to DTD marketplace.  it was really nice to be able to go over there whenever we wanted without having to wait on a bus to DTD - those are always the longest waits!  we were in the building closest to DTD but farthest away from the main pool/front desk area but it only took me 10 minutes to walk over there too.  i loved it!





Pakey said:


> We have stayed at SSR 5 times and it's a very nice resort.  My husband likes it better than BC and I prefer BC so that's why we own at both.  We have enjoyed every section that we have stayed in and can't honestly say we have a favorite.
> 
> Kat, please pm me with info and then if I can catch a break from the 3 year old (oh I think I'm going to need it), I'll get in touch with you and see if we can meet up somewhere (like a Lounge with Alcohol is sounding pretty good about now  )



I have stayed there twice now, once at the Springs and once at Congress Park.  Both had their charm, our room at the Springs was literally across from the pool (and steps away from the bus stop), Congress Park had a killer DTD view.

I am going to call MS one last time tomorrow to see if they have any cancellations at other resorts, though.   I like SSR okay but would prefer an Epcot resort.   We eat in Epcot a lot and it just makes it so much more convenient to be able to walk "home" at night.  



UtahMama said:


> YOU GUYS MADE ME cry!!!!
> 
> What a close family we've become! I love yous!
> 
> My first day ROCKED. I'm in PSY101 (that's _psycology_ , jk!) and so far my homework is a glorified book report on Eat, Pray, Love, a "Dream Board" with pics of goals, and such, collaged onto it. And a "Mission Statement"! Other than being a huge time spender, this first class _should_ be easy-ish. I'm in this class with my 19 year old son, Jordan...so it's "interesting". I did sort of announce that he is my SON so no one thinks I'm some creepy-cougar lady.



So glad that you are enjoying it!!  That is funny that you and your son are in the same class.  How does he feel about it?


----------



## Sparkie

Just peeping in.....

Scales are looking good.

DD is getting really close.  Her blood pressure is still mildly up and she had protein in her urine this visit.  This is significant because it really defines the diagnosis of Pregnancy Induced Hypertension- the protein means things are getting worse.  Nothing too serious yet but it bears watching.  She goes for another non-stress test in the morning.  Baby has looked good thus far.  Just making sure with some careful monitoring.  

So any day now... I guess I'll have to claim.... GRANDMOTHERHOOD-


----------



## pixie dust 112

Every time I read about SSR I crack up because I used to live and work in the real Saratoga Springs, New York so when I read Congress Park, I think of the actual park (which is beautiful), but everytime we go by SSR, my DH and I always comment that it is nothing like the real Saratoga Springs.


----------



## dwheatl

Sparkie said:


> Just peeping in.....
> 
> Scales are looking good.
> 
> DD is getting really close.  Her blood pressure is still mildly up and she had protein in her urine this visit.  This is significant because it really defines the diagnosis of Pregnancy Induced Hypertension- the protein means things are getting worse.  Nothing too serious yet but it bears watching.  She goes for another non-stress test in the morning.  Baby has looked good thus far.  Just making sure with some careful monitoring.
> 
> So any day now... I guess I'll have to claim.... GRANDMOTHERHOOD-



Sending pixie dust for DD and DGB.


----------



## punkin413

UtahMama said:


> My first day ROCKED. I'm in PSY101 (that's _psycology_ , jk!) and so far my homework is a glorified book report on Eat, Pray, Love, a "Dream Board" with pics of goals, and such, collaged onto it. And a "Mission Statement"! Other than being a huge time spender, this first class _should_ be easy-ish. I'm in this class with my 19 year old son, Jordan...so it's "interesting". I did sort of announce that he is my SON so no one thinks I'm some creepy-cougar lady.



wendy, i saw that everyone was wishing you luck but i guess i missed that you're going back to school.  congrats!  that's so awesome!  i'm very proud of you.  you are a rock star!!! 



UtahMama said:


> Kudos to Michelle O'Bama for rocking those high heels ALL DAY yesterday!



seriously!  i bet she wore heels at her job at the hospital (i think she ran a hospital before, right?) but i bet she wasn't on her feet so much like she was yesterday.  i'm sure she was sore!



Sparkie said:


> Just peeping in.....
> 
> Scales are looking good.
> 
> DD is getting really close.  Her blood pressure is still mildly up and she had protein in her urine this visit.  This is significant because it really defines the diagnosis of Pregnancy Induced Hypertension- the protein means things are getting worse.  Nothing too serious yet but it bears watching.  She goes for another non-stress test in the morning.  Baby has looked good thus far.  Just making sure with some careful monitoring.
> 
> So any day now... I guess I'll have to claim.... GRANDMOTHERHOOD-



when is she due?  you're gonna be such a great grandmother!!!!  you get to spoil the kid rotten.  i'm sure you will just be smitten.


----------



## Pakey

Sparkie said:


> Just peeping in.....
> 
> Scales are looking good.
> 
> DD is getting really close.  Her blood pressure is still mildly up and she had protein in her urine this visit.  This is significant because it really defines the diagnosis of Pregnancy Induced Hypertension- the protein means things are getting worse.  Nothing too serious yet but it bears watching.  She goes for another non-stress test in the morning.  Baby has looked good thus far.  Just making sure with some careful monitoring.
> 
> So any day now... I guess I'll have to claim.... GRANDMOTHERHOOD-



I'm so glad our grandson calls us Mo-Mo and Fay-Fay.  I don't think I can handle GRANDMA.  



pixie dust 112 said:


> Every time I read about SSR I crack up because I used to live and work in the real Saratoga Springs, New York so when I read Congress Park, I think of the actual park (which is beautiful), but everytime we go by SSR, my DH and I always comment that it is nothing like the real Saratoga Springs.



I feel the same way about the Poly.  We have vacationed 3 times in Hawaii and the Poly just seems so fake to me.  

Kat, good luck on a change.  We spend most time at Epcot too and it's so much nicer to walk back after dinner (need to burn calories anyway).

Wendy, in class with your son.  OMG, I would have hated that competition.  I'm still not over getting one B in college and that was xxx years ago.  (and I still remember the professor who gave me that B, Dr. Stone, grrrrr)


----------



## monymony3471

Pink eye has invaded my home.  Baby has it and was a monster last night.

Now I have to figure how to get her to the dr.

DH is out of town, well he comes home later today.  I had not scheduled anyone to work the day care with me today, so sigh, always in a bind.

I hate to call my mom like that last minute.  But I'll have to.

And figures this happens right before I leave for my weekend, cause I ALWAYS get it too.

Happy Thursday everyone.


----------



## DisneyLaura

Pakey said:


> Tonight I have to cook and package dogfood for my babies.  I freeze the packets for the dog sitter.  This will take hours as my two dogs eat two different types of homemade food.  Heck, when kids were growing up, they were lucky to get cheerios and milk at same meal but I cook cuisine for the dogs.



 I so agree with that statement but think about it - when the kids were little it's always "mommy this, mommy that" sometimes I can't hear myself think when I'm getting food for them because of all the yelling so I totally understand how you would forget to put the milk with the cereal



Pakey said:


> Let's hope it warms up before we get there.  I'm ignoring Laura's post about how cold it is there right now.



I just got this off of the weather on my homepage  just for you folks that are going down to WDW

Tuesday 
Jan 27
 Sunny
High 77°F
Low 54°F
Precip 0 %

Wednesday 
Jan 28
 Sunny
High 76°F
Low 54°F
Precip 0 %

Thursday
Jan 29
Partly Cloudy
High 76°F
Low 56°F
Precip 10 %

Friday 
Jan 30
 Mostly Sunny
High 76°F
Low 52°F
Precip 10 %

Saturday 
Jan 31
 Partly Cloudy
High 71°F
Low 49°F
Precip 10 %



UtahMama said:


> YOU GUYS MADE ME cry!!!!
> 
> What a close family we've become! I love yous!
> 
> My first day ROCKED. I'm in PSY101 (that's _psycology_ , jk!) and so far my homework is a glorified book report on Eat, Pray, Love, a "Dream Board" with pics of goals, and such, collaged onto it. And a "Mission Statement"! Other than being a huge time spender, this first class _should_ be easy-ish. I'm in this class with my 19 year old son, Jordan...so it's "interesting". I did sort of announce that he is my SON so no one thinks I'm some creepy-cougar lady.



And I feel the same.  I look to you guys for support more than I do my friends that I can actually touch. 

Glad your first day was great.



UtahMama said:


> Norah wants an orange and pink outfit like Little O'Bama wore. CUTE, huh?



I've seen your sewing you can totally make that outfit for her



Sparkie said:


> Just peeping in.....
> 
> Scales are looking good.
> 
> DD is getting really close.  Her blood pressure is still mildly up and she had protein in her urine this visit.  This is significant because it really defines the diagnosis of Pregnancy Induced Hypertension- the protein means things are getting worse.  Nothing too serious yet but it bears watching.  She goes for another non-stress test in the morning.  Baby has looked good thus far.  Just making sure with some careful monitoring.
> 
> So any day now... I guess I'll have to claim.... GRANDMOTHERHOOD-



 A baby is coming soon and we get to see pictures



monymony3471 said:


> Pink eye has invaded my home.  Baby has it and was a monster last night.
> 
> Now I have to figure how to get her to the dr.
> 
> DH is out of town, well he comes home later today.  I had not scheduled anyone to work the day care with me today, so sigh, always in a bind.
> 
> I hate to call my mom like that last minute.  But I'll have to.
> 
> And figures this happens right before I leave for my weekend, cause I ALWAYS get it too.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone.



Awww Monica so sorry to hear that the baby has pink eye.  Won't the pedi give you something over the phone?  Mine does for pink eye, sometimes, I would try.

I think I missed where you were going this weekend?  Wash your hands that's all I can say, WASH WASH AND WASH and then bring some of the medicine with you.  They never use all of it anyway, not drops.

Well folks don't know if you need to know this but it's GYN appt today.  I faithfully go every year because we have family history of uterine cancer in the family.  I also found a small lump, hard about the size of a pea underneath my arm, in my arm pit and it's been there for almost 3 weeks.  So wish me luck.   Although I don't mind going there because me and my midwife talk about Disney the whole visit, she's a nut just  like us    Her SIL works in Epcot as a nurse in the medical center for visitors so she goes quite often.


----------



## LMO429

Hi Peeps  

I am so behind on this thread...I started school this week I have some challenging classes this semester because last semester I took a couple of easy classes because I had my wedding and honeymoon so now I am in for it.

I have been doing good with the working out and eating but I weighed myself and it says I was up today (going to wait tomorrow to make it official) I have no idea why granted I did eat bad sunday but I went right back on track..the only other thing I can think of is I am gaining muscle  I obviously have to start being more strict.

I watched the biggest loser yesterday I thought the whole part when Bob was training the 2 girls in Detroit and when they were yellign at each other very staged!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

DisneyLaura said:


> Well folks don't know if you need to know this but it's GYN appt today.  I faithfully go every year because we have family history of uterine cancer in the family.  I also found a small lump, hard about the size of a pea underneath my arm, in my arm pit and it's been there for almost 3 weeks.  So wish me luck.   Although I don't mind going there because me and my midwife talk about Disney the whole visit, she's a nut just  like us    Her SIL works in Epcot as a nurse in the medical center for visitors so she goes quite often.



Sending you PD for your appt!  And funny you say you talk Disney the whole time you are there. The last time I went for the annual, my doc questioned me on Disney the whole time because she had a conference coming up and wanted to make it a family trip as well. It was too funny!


----------



## punkin413

*attention aaron:*  i'm weighing in early.  ray and i are staying in a hotel in downtown atlanta tonight and tomorrow night.  his company is doing a stock market seminar and he has to be there in case they have computer issues.  so i'm going to keep him company.  therefore i won't have a scale to weigh on tomorrow.

i'm -1 pound today!   



monymony3471 said:


> Pink eye has invaded my home.  Baby has it and was a monster last night.
> 
> Now I have to figure how to get her to the dr.
> 
> DH is out of town, well he comes home later today.  I had not scheduled anyone to work the day care with me today, so sigh, always in a bind.
> 
> I hate to call my mom like that last minute.  But I'll have to.
> 
> And figures this happens right before I leave for my weekend, cause I ALWAYS get it too.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone.



that stinks!  i had pink eye for the first time in my life about 3 years ago.  it came right after i was VERY sick with the flu.  i went to the doctor and the only thing she would give me is artificial tears (not visine eye drops, but just artificial tears) and she said to keep it in the fridge and put the drops in my eye every few hours just to relieve the itching and irritation.  she said there was nothing else to do but to let it run its course and it would go away in a couple of days.  now that may be different for kids - i'm not sure.  anyway, i just wanted to let you know about the artificial tears thing in case you wanted to relieve the irritation in the meantime.  it defintely helped me!



DisneyLaura said:


> Well folks don't know if you need to know this but it's GYN appt today.  I faithfully go every year because we have family history of uterine cancer in the family.  I also found a small lump, hard about the size of a pea underneath my arm, in my arm pit and it's been there for almost 3 weeks.  So wish me luck.   Although I don't mind going there because me and my midwife talk about Disney the whole visit, she's a nut just  like us    Her SIL works in Epcot as a nurse in the medical center for visitors so she goes quite often.



good luck at the gyno!  those are the worst even without having found something beforehand.  i also go every year just because i'm on birth control pills.  i will be thinking about you.


----------



## Pakey

Monica, so sorry to hear about the pink eye invasion.  I'm sending you serious pixie dust that you do not get it.  

Dawn, way to go on the -1 loss.  Have a great time with your Atlanta weekend getaway.  

Laura, good luck with the gyno appt.  Just remember that most of those lumps are nothing.  I'm glad you are getting it checked out though, better safe than sorry.  I ignored mine and well, look what that got me.

Lauren, I'm sure the weight gain today will be gone tomorrow.  Sometimes it happens that way.  And why is it that we have to obsessively weigh ourselves.  I've honestly thought about just carrying the scale around with me so that I would have to go to it a dozen times a day.  

Have a great day all.  It's raining here.  And rain here means fog after.  So now I can worry that our flights will not be able to take off early Saturday morning.


----------



## monymony3471

So, the baby has an ear infection and that's how she acquired the pink eye.  Poor thing has to play in the crib.  she's  not happy about that.

She's on an anti-biotic and eye drop.

I do wash my hands to the point of OCD.  So far so good.

FOUND the pony.  Someone shoved it in a tinee tiny pocket of the baby's diaper bag!!!!!  So, now we can mail it in to  locks of love!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

monymony3471 said:


> So, the baby has an ear infection and that's how she acquired the pink eye.  Poor thing has to play in the crib.  she's  not happy about that.
> 
> She's on an anti-biotic and eye drop.
> 
> I do wash my hands to the point of OCD.  So far so good.
> 
> FOUND the pony.  Someone shoved it in a tinee tiny pocket of the baby's diaper bag!!!!!  So, now we can mail it in to  locks of love!



 Woo Hoo for finding the pony! And PD heading your way that you don't get the pink eye!


----------



## monymony3471

Thanks for the pixie dust.  I'm leaving for my girls only weekend tomorrow morning.  Can I get a WOOT?  

Laura:  Continued prayers your way.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Pakey said:


> Aaron, glad you are sticking with it again.  We need you here to inspire us.  I still blame you for my eating of Halloween candy this year because you weren't around stating you were resisting the big bowl at work.


Unfortunately, based on my own behavior the last two months of 2008, I doubt I would have been much help.  (Unless you asked me to help you eat that candy, then I would have been a HUGE help!)



UtahMama said:


> My first day ROCKED. I'm in PSY101 (that's _psycology_ , jk!) and so far my homework is a glorified book report on Eat, Pray, Love, a "Dream Board" with pics of goals, and such, collaged onto it. And a "Mission Statement"! Other than being a huge time spender, this first class _should_ be easy-ish. I'm in this class with my 19 year old son, Jordan...so it's "interesting". I did sort of announce that he is my SON so no one thinks I'm some creepy-cougar lady.
> 
> 
> Uh. Aaron? I don't remember what my weight was this last Friday! UGHHHH!
> Put me down as a samer, because I know I didn't "gain" at all. I think I was waiting (too long?) to post and never did.


I give you mad props for going back to school.  I've thought about going back to complete my degree (all I have is a stinkin' associates degree from the local tech college), but I just can't picture myself putting in all of that time and effort.  Especially considering I wasn't exactly the best student when I was in school, it probably wouldn't be a good use of my time and money right now.  So kudos to you!

I've got your '0' marked down...



punkin413 said:


> *attention aaron:*  i'm weighing in early.  ray and i are staying in a hotel in downtown atlanta tonight and tomorrow night.  his company is doing a stock market seminar and he has to be there in case they have computer issues.  so i'm going to keep him company.  therefore i won't have a scale to weigh on tomorrow.
> 
> i'm -1 pound today!


Great job on the -1!  And have fun in Atlanta!


----------



## MA pigletfan

hey all!
 Laura...plenty of prayers coming your way. 
Monica..hooray for the pony!
Wendy..a DELAYED YAY for your first day of school!!!!   You go Cougar lady  lol!!!

having a great day so far...hoping for a good Weigh in tommorwo..but who knows with good ole' AF here visiting...ugh..i hate how unpredictable that darn aunt makes me!! oh well..i have to get it in my head that if there is a gain its NOT the end of the world!!
OH big news...I am finally trying on wedding gowns saturday!!


----------



## MA pigletfan

hey all!
 Laura...plenty of prayers coming your way. 
Monica..hooray for the pony!
Wendy..a DELAYED YAY for your first day of school!!!!   You go Cougar lady  lol!!!

having a great day so far...hoping for a good Weigh in tommorwo..but who knows with good ole' AF here visiting...ugh..i hate how unpredictable that darn aunt makes me!! oh well..i have to get it in my head that if there is a gain its NOT the end of the world!!
OH big news...I am finally trying on wedding gowns saturday!!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Laura - continued good thoughts and  for your mum, and  for you. Good luck at your appointment.

Mony -  Woot!

Wendy - I think its so cool that you've gone back to school  

Dawn - Have fun in Atlanta  

Everyone  

Its not been the best day exercise and food wise, but Im getting there


----------



## DisneyGalUK

MA pigletfan said:


> hey all!
> Laura...plenty of prayers coming your way.
> Monica..hooray for the pony!
> Wendy..a DELAYED YAY for your first day of school!!!!   You go Cougar lady  lol!!!
> 
> having a great day so far...hoping for a good Weigh in tommorwo..but who knows with good ole' AF here visiting...ugh..i hate how unpredictable that darn aunt makes me!! oh well..i have to get it in my head that if there is a gain its NOT the end of the world!!
> 
> *Same here. Sometimes the 'Aunt' makes me want to eat everything in sight, sometimes it makes me not bothered about food!
> *
> OH big news...I am finally trying on wedding gowns saturday!!



 That is SO exciting!! Very cool!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

LMO429 said:


> Hi Peeps
> 
> I have been doing good with the working out and eating but I weighed myself and it says I was up today (going to wait tomorrow to make it official) I have no idea why granted I did eat bad sunday but I went right back on track..the only other thing I can think of is I am gaining muscle  I obviously have to start being more strict.
> 
> !



SNAP!!! I have gone a tiny bit off Charlene Extreme!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want the muscle . . . but I need to see the loss each week!!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Sparkie said:


> Just peeping in.....
> 
> Scales are looking good.
> 
> DD is getting really close.  Her blood pressure is still mildly up and she had protein in her urine this visit.  This is significant because it really defines the diagnosis of Pregnancy Induced Hypertension- the protein means things are getting worse.  Nothing too serious yet but it bears watching.  She goes for another non-stress test in the morning.  Baby has looked good thus far.  Just making sure with some careful monitoring.
> 
> So any day now... I guess I'll have to claim.... GRANDMOTHERHOOD-



So has she picked out names?  Pixie is a pretty name!


----------



## pixie dust 112

DisneyLaura said:


> :Awww Monica so sorry to hear that the baby has pink eye.  Won't the pedi give you something over the phone?  Mine does for pink eye, sometimes, I would try.
> 
> I think I missed where you were going this weekend?  Wash your hands that's all I can say, WASH WASH AND WASH and then bring some of the medicine with you.  They never use all of it anyway, not drops.
> 
> Well folks don't know if you need to know this but it's GYN appt today.  I faithfully go every year because we have family history of uterine cancer in the family.  I also found a small lump, hard about the size of a pea underneath my arm, in my arm pit and it's been there for almost 3 weeks.  So wish me luck.   Although I don't mind going there because me and my midwife talk about Disney the whole visit, she's a nut just  like us    Her SIL works in Epcot as a nurse in the medical center for visitors so she goes quite often.



I always keep the left over pink eye medication, just in case.  

GOod luck with your GYN appointment.  Let us know how things go!


----------



## pixie dust 112

monymony3471 said:


> So, the baby has an ear infection and that's how she acquired the pink eye.  Poor thing has to play in the crib.  she's  not happy about that.
> 
> She's on an anti-biotic and eye drop.
> 
> I do wash my hands to the point of OCD.  So far so good.
> 
> FOUND the pony.  Someone shoved it in a tinee tiny pocket of the baby's diaper bag!!!!!  So, now we can mail it in to  locks of love!



Well things will get better very soon now that you have the medicine! 

Thanks for the pony update, I've been wondering about that!


----------



## pixie dust 112

monymony3471 said:


> Thanks for the pixie dust.  I'm leaving for my girls only weekend tomorrow morning.  Can I get a WOOT?
> 
> Laura:  Continued prayers your way.



WOOT!!!!


----------



## monymony3471

And a lime greem WOOT. Bonus.


----------



## pixie dust 112

monymony3471 said:


> And a lime greem WOOT. Bonus.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Hey everyone, just stopping by to ask a question.

Can you actually get sick if you don't stick to your exercise routine?
During Christmas I was exercising everyday and quite a bit, my diet was good and all that jazz.
After I went back to school it sort of slid downhill and I didn't have to do as much exercise. I've only exercised twice in the past 2 weeks, and not even 2 hours combined and my diet hasn't exactly stuck.
On Saturday I started feeling sick, my throat felt like something was in it and I had discomfort in my chest and a stomach ache. Tuesday my mom gave me tums and told me it might be acid reflux. It helped some.
This continued through yesterday night and early this morning. It's cleared off now, but I decided to make myself exercise just about an hour ago (I was worried exercising would make it worse earlier when I felt bad) and after I finished I felt 100x better than I did and today was a good food day.
Is it possible, that my exercise and diet sudden change could've caused what I had? Or was it just a cold or flu?

Also does anybody know anything about drinking hot water? I heard it's suppose to be good for you but my mom says it doesn't matter if it's hot or cold.


----------



## Sparkie

*BABY GIRL BORN TODAY!!!*



Peyton Ariana

Weight:  6 pounds 3 ounces
Length:  19 inches


Mom and baby doing fine.


Very long day today.  DD blood pressure was YUCKY this morning.  160/109- YUCKY!  This with headache, epigastric pain - lends to the diagnosis of "toxemia", "PIH", "eclampsia"- just a few common words that I could think of.  Anyway- my baby girl was getting sick and getting sick quick which was putting her at risk as well as the baby.  So after her non-stress test this morning and a quick peep in by her OB we were in the C-Section room at 1230 today.  

So.... now I guess I'm either Nana or G-Mommy- My DH says he is G-Daddy so I have to be G-Mommy-  Sounds kinda gangster dont it?  LOL!


*Aaron - put me down for -1* Aint stress great!


----------



## aldisneygrl

*Congratulations Sparkie!*  

Glad they decided to go ahead and take the baby.  I had high blood pressure with both of mine, and it does put your health at risk.  Sounds like they did the right thing for your DD.

My mom is a Nana, but I like G Mommy if your DH is gonna be G-Daddy!


----------



## dwheatl

::Snow_White:: said:


> Also does anybody know anything about drinking hot water? I heard it's suppose to be good for you but my mom says it doesn't matter if it's hot or cold.


 I don't know about the exercise. Is it possible you didn't feel like exercising because you were coming down with something? Sometimes, with a cold, it feels good to sweat it out. Just keep up the fluids.
I have read that both hot water and cold water are good. Hot water is more of a diuretic/laxative, good for the night before weigh-in. Cold water is supposed to boost your metabolism, since your body has to heat it up to 98.6 or thereabouts. Either way, it hydrates you, so it's all good.



Sparkie said:


> *BABY GIRL BORN TODAY!!!*
> 
> Peyton Ariana
> 
> Weight:  6 pounds 3 ounces
> Length:  19 inches
> 
> 
> Mom and baby doing fine.
> 
> 
> Very long day today.  DD blood pressure was YUCKY this morning.  160/109- YUCKY!  This with headache, epigastric pain - lends to the diagnosis of "toxemia", "PIH", "eclampsia"- just a few common words that I could think of.  Anyway- my baby girl was getting sick and getting sick quick which was putting her at risk as well as the baby.  So after her non-stress test this morning and a quick peep in by her OB we were in the C-Section room at 1230 today.
> 
> So.... now I guess I'm either Nana or G-Mommy- My DH says he is G-Daddy so I have to be G-Mommy-  Sounds kinda gangster dont it?  LOL!


Sorry about the stressful birth, but Hooray for baby Peyton! We use Nana for our side of the family. My mom is Nana, my sister is now Nana, and I'm Nana to DD's cat(wacky, I know). G-Mommy has it's charms, though. Very young and hip .


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Sparkie said:


> *BABY GIRL BORN TODAY!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Peyton Ariana
> 
> Weight:  6 pounds 3 ounces
> Length:  19 inches
> 
> 
> Mom and baby doing fine.
> 
> 
> Very long day today.  DD blood pressure was YUCKY this morning.  160/109- YUCKY!  This with headache, epigastric pain - lends to the diagnosis of "toxemia", "PIH", "eclampsia"- just a few common words that I could think of.  Anyway- my baby girl was getting sick and getting sick quick which was putting her at risk as well as the baby.  So after her non-stress test this morning and a quick peep in by her OB we were in the C-Section room at 1230 today.
> 
> So.... now I guess I'm either Nana or G-Mommy- My DH says he is G-Daddy so I have to be G-Mommy-  Sounds kinda gangster dont it?  LOL!
> 
> 
> *Aaron - put me down for -1* Aint stress great!




CONGRATS!!!!!! What a great name!!

Im a samer. I am SO disappointed, but I couldn't have done more. Charlene Extreme 5 times, plus a one hour aerobic class on a rest day. Dog walks every day. Two lunchtimes I went for extra walks. Stuck to 1500 calories every day made of low fat foods!!  Just don't know what I need to do to get the scales moving!


----------



## LMO429

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> CONGRATS!!!!!! What a great name!!
> 
> Im a samer. I am SO disappointed, but I couldn't have done more. Charlene Extreme 5 times, plus a one hour aerobic class on a rest day. Dog walks every day. Two lunchtimes I went for extra walks. Stuck to 1500 calories every day made of low fat foods!!  Just don't know what I need to do to get the scales moving!




Trust me  you did ENOUGH! I am going to PM you an article about Chalean Extreme.  Don't get discouraged you are gaining muscle for sure....Make sure you take your measurements


I am up a half a pound this week buut I took my measurements and I'm done alot in all areas.


----------



## LMO429

Sparkie said:


> *BABY GIRL BORN TODAY!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Peyton Ariana
> 
> Weight:  6 pounds 3 ounces
> Length:  19 inches
> 
> 
> Mom and baby doing fine.
> 
> 
> Very long day today.  DD blood pressure was YUCKY this morning.  160/109- YUCKY!  This with headache, epigastric pain - lends to the diagnosis of "toxemia", "PIH", "eclampsia"- just a few common words that I could think of.  Anyway- my baby girl was getting sick and getting sick quick which was putting her at risk as well as the baby.  So after her non-stress test this morning and a quick peep in by her OB we were in the C-Section room at 1230 today.
> 
> So.... now I guess I'm either Nana or G-Mommy- My DH says he is G-Daddy so I have to be G-Mommy-  Sounds kinda gangster dont it?  LOL!
> 
> 
> *Aaron - put me down for -1* Aint stress great!




Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!! I love the name beautiful..ENJOY


----------



## lovealldisney

> BABY GIRL BORN TODAY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Peyton Ariana
> 
> Weight: 6 pounds 3 ounces
> Length: 19 inches




Welcome baby Peyton!!! Congrats G-Mommy!! ( I kinda like that!! )


Well everyone I am DOWN this week -2.1 Up just a little from doing the first phase of the Flat Belly Diet. But I suppose going to Chilli's last night didn't help. 

Here's to a great weigh in everyone!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Sparkie said:


> *BABY GIRL BORN TODAY!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Peyton Ariana
> 
> Weight:  6 pounds 3 ounces
> Length:  19 inches
> 
> 
> Mom and baby doing fine.
> 
> 
> Very long day today.  DD blood pressure was YUCKY this morning.  160/109- YUCKY!  This with headache, epigastric pain - lends to the diagnosis of "toxemia", "PIH", "eclampsia"- just a few common words that I could think of.  Anyway- my baby girl was getting sick and getting sick quick which was putting her at risk as well as the baby.  So after her non-stress test this morning and a quick peep in by her OB we were in the C-Section room at 1230 today.
> 
> So.... now I guess I'm either Nana or G-Mommy- My DH says he is G-Daddy so I have to be G-Mommy-  Sounds kinda gangster dont it?  LOL!
> 
> 
> *Aaron - put me down for -1* Aint stress great!



Congratualations!  Sparkie (i'm still gonna call ya SParkie - no g-mommy from me! )  Peyton Ariana, what a beautiful name for the new


----------



## pixie dust 112

-1.1


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

LMO429 said:


> Trust me  you did ENOUGH! I am going to PM you an article about Chalean Extreme.  Don't get discouraged you are gaining muscle for sure....Make sure you take your measurements
> 
> 
> I am up a half a pound this week buut I took my measurements and I'm done alot in all areas.



Thank you so much for the article. I am an emotional wreck this week and the weigh in didn't help, so your niceness has made me cry! I'm at work so its a little embarrassing, but they are used to me!! 

I have new hope now I've read it!! COME ON to another week of Charlene!!!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

-1.5lbs

Sparkie - CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## ::Snow_White::

dwheatl said:


> I don't know about the exercise. Is it possible you didn't feel like exercising because you were coming down with something? Sometimes, with a cold, it feels good to sweat it out. Just keep up the fluids.
> I have read that both hot water and cold water are good. Hot water is more of a diuretic/laxative, good for the night before weigh-in. Cold water is supposed to boost your metabolism, since your body has to heat it up to 98.6 or thereabouts. Either way, it hydrates you, so it's all good.



No, I didn't start feeling not well until Saturday, I just didn't exercise because of school and I didn't want to before that. Oh well, back on schedule!

Thanks.  

I'm -1
Back to where I started at the beginning of this year!


----------



## MA pigletfan

I am down -1.2

I will have to play catch up on the thread later  have a great day!


----------



## monymony3471

Congrats G-Mommy

I haven't logged on to SB to log my weight in, but it's really close to last week give or take a few ounces, so just put me as the SAME

Off for my G/O weekend!

Stay out of trouble while I'm gone!


----------



## UGABelle

Morning Peeps!

I am a SAMER this week. I was hoping for some sort of loss, but I'm okay with not gaining.

Congrats to Sparkie! Love the name Peyton  

Hope everyone has a great weekend.  We have a birthday party for a friend tomorrow, but I am going to make sure I don't overeat/drink - it's just not worth it  

Have a great Friday!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

::Snow_White:: said:


> Hey everyone, just stopping by to ask a question.
> 
> Can you actually get sick if you don't stick to your exercise routine?


According to WebMD, yes (well, sorta)...

*Exercise When You Have a Cold*
If you want to prevent getting colds this season, then regular, moderate exercise may be just what the doctor ordered. Findings show that exercise helps your immune system fight simple infections like colds and flu. Exercise also helps ward off the big stuff like heart disease, type 2 diabetes, osteoporosis, and cancer.

Yet what about exercising when you have a cold? Is it still safe?

*Exercise and prevention of colds*
Exercise and physical activities are important parts of a personal action plan to stay healthy and prevent chronic illness. Regular exercise allows you to improve your overall fitness, which can help to boost your immune system -- the body's defense against infections.

Regular exercise appears to have the advantage of being able to jump-start the immune system, and that can help reduce the number of colds you get. With exercise, the number and aggressiveness of certain immune cells, such as the ones called natural killer cells, increase by as much as 50 to 300 percent. If you exercise regularly, this temporary increase can help make the immune system more efficient at destroying intruders that cause illness such as colds.

Some findings report that moderate intensity exercise -- daily 20 to 30 minute walks, going to the gym every other day, or biking with kids a few times a week -- may reduce the number of colds you get.

In one study reported in the American Journal of Medicine, women who walked for a half-hour every day for one year had half the number of colds as women who did not exercise. In this study, researchers associated regular walking with increasing levels of infection-fighting white blood cells. In another study, researchers found that the number of T-cells -- a specific type of white blood cell -- in 65-year-olds who exercised regularly was as high as those of people in their 30s.

http://www.webmd.com/cold-and-flu/cold-guide/exercise-when-you-have-cold


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Bummer.  I *gained 0.4 pounds *this week.  Not the direction I was hoping to go in!  But like I said earlier this week, it's not for a lack of effort.  I did great with my eating, and I didn't skimp on weight (actually it's resistance) training or cardio exercise at all.  And I suppose it is possible that I am just gaining muscle, but I really don't want to hide behind that excuse when I've still got a good 20 pounds to go before I'm at a weight that I'll be happy with.  Anyway, here's hoping for a better week next week.

Good luck everybody!

*(And congrats to the new G-Mommy Sparkie!!!)*


----------



## aldisneygrl

Ok, I didn't report last Friday since I just came back to the group on Tuesday, so since this is my first full week I'll report:













I lost *-4.8 lbs.*!!!  It's probably a lot of water weight, but I'll take it!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

First off, weigh in... I am *down 3.2 lbs* this week!!! I'm SO excited because things are working, and now I'm at 199.8, so back under 200!  If I can just get 5 more off by Valentine's Day, I'll be thrilled. That will leave 20-25 to get rid of before my May trip, bringing me to my initial final goal of 170-175! At that point, I may decide to go a little further, but that will be icing on the cake. 



Sparkie said:


> *BABY GIRL BORN TODAY!!!*



Congratulations Sparkie!  How exciting! We used grandma in my family without actually pronouncing the 'nd', kinda like gramma. I like G-mommy though. I also LOVE the name Peyton! 



Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> CONGRATS!!!!!! What a great name!!
> 
> Im a samer. I am SO disappointed, but I couldn't have done more. Charlene Extreme 5 times, plus a one hour aerobic class on a rest day. Dog walks every day. Two lunchtimes I went for extra walks. Stuck to 1500 calories every day made of low fat foods!!  Just don't know what I need to do to get the scales moving!



My bet is you're gaining muscle. It sounds like to me you're doing everything you can. I'm sure all that exercise is building muscle, which as we all know, burns fat even when you're not exercising, so hang in there! I also find that sometimes it takes me 2 or 3 weeks of doing something to start to see the results on the scale.


----------



## DisneyObsession

-1 

No time to read...dissing on break from my training class at work. Will catch up with everyone later!


----------



## punkin413

Sparkie said:


> *BABY GIRL BORN TODAY!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Peyton Ariana
> 
> Weight:  6 pounds 3 ounces
> Length:  19 inches
> 
> 
> Mom and baby doing fine.



 CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! 

glad to hear everyone is doing fine.  i love that name.    and i think G-mommy is cute!

just out of curiousity, when was she due?

*monica* - have a good time and don't get too crazy!  okay....get a little crazy.


----------



## Pakey

Also a quick flyby as I have to work hard today in order to go on vacation.

Sparkie, aka G-Mommy, congrats.  

Monica, have a blast this weekend.  You deserve it.

I'm down -.5.  Not being able to exercise makes a difference.  Also, the doctor put me on the dreaded steroids again so I'm trying so hard not to eat everything in sight.  I leave for disney exactly 3 lbs heavier than when I went this same week last January.  

I will be in the bahamas next Friday and won't be checking in.  I'm sure I can predict a weight gain already though.

Talk to you guys again on the 1st.


----------



## MA pigletfan

Sparkie said:


> *BABY GIRL BORN TODAY!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Peyton Ariana
> 
> Weight:  6 pounds 3 ounces
> Length:  19 inches
> 
> 
> Mom and baby doing fine.
> 
> 
> Very long day today.  DD blood pressure was YUCKY this morning.  160/109- YUCKY!  This with headache, epigastric pain - lends to the diagnosis of "toxemia", "PIH", "eclampsia"- just a few common words that I could think of.  Anyway- my baby girl was getting sick and getting sick quick which was putting her at risk as well as the baby.  So after her non-stress test this morning and a quick peep in by her OB we were in the C-Section room at 1230 today.
> 
> So.... now I guess I'm either Nana or G-Mommy- My DH says he is G-Daddy so I have to be G-Mommy-  Sounds kinda gangster dont it?  LOL!
> 
> 
> *Aaron - put me down for -1* Aint stress great!


  Congrats!!! i love the name!! 



Pakey said:


> Also a quick flyby as I have to work hard today in order to go on vacation.
> 
> Sparkie, aka G-Mommy, congrats.
> 
> Monica, have a blast this weekend.  You deserve it.
> 
> I'm down -.5.  Not being able to exercise makes a difference.  Also, the doctor put me on the dreaded steroids again so I'm trying so hard not to eat everything in sight.  I leave for disney exactly 3 lbs heavier than when I went this same week last January.
> 
> I will be in the bahamas next Friday and won't be checking in.  I'm sure I can predict a weight gain already though.
> 
> Talk to you guys again on the 1st.



Have an awesome trip Pakey!!!! you deserve it!

Monica..have a great time!


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Sorry, but I'm just popping in quickly to post I'm a SAMER this week.  

I'm back in California for my brother-in-law's wedding... at least this time it's a happier occassion.  Once I'm back home I should be able to post/paticipate more.  

But I did see... CONGRATS Sparkie!!!


----------



## DisCanCan

Just a quick post...  I will hopefully catch up this weekend.    But I just wanted to let everyone I am  -3.5& feeling that great that it wasn't just water weight last week...


----------



## punkin413

pakey - have fun!!!!  are you gonna do a TR when you get back?  i hope so.  i loved your last one.


----------



## 2girlsmom

Just realized I forgot to post weight last week... I was down last week .5 but this week I am up 1 pound, probably in part due to the time of the month thing...


----------



## DisneyLaura

HockeyKat said:


> Try this one:  http://s295.photobucket.com/albums/mm130/katcanes77/snow/
> 
> For whatever reason, long links never come through when quoted?  Must be a DIS thing.



I can see them now, very pretty



Disneyfreak92 said:


> Sending you PD for your appt!  And funny you say you talk Disney the whole time you are there. The last time I went for the annual, my doc questioned me on Disney the whole time because she had a conference coming up and wanted to make it a family trip as well. It was too funny!



It is funny how we talk Disney in between her asking me questions, she's going in April this year, she thinks.


----------



## DisneyLaura

monymony3471 said:


> FOUND the pony.  Someone shoved it in a tinee tiny pocket of the baby's diaper bag!!!!!  So, now we can mail it in to  locks of love!



I'm so glad you found the pony  



::Snow_White:: said:


> Also does anybody know anything about drinking hot water? I heard it's suppose to be good for you but my mom says it doesn't matter if it's hot or cold.



I don't think it matters either but you can google it



Sparkie said:


> *BABY GIRL BORN TODAY!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Peyton Ariana



Congrats!  Love her name too!  I can't wait to see pictures, you're gonna post some right?  



lovealldisney said:


> Up just a little from doing the first phase of the Flat Belly Diet. But I suppose going to Chilli's last night didn't help.
> 
> Here's to a great weigh in everyone!!



Can I ask what the flat belly diet is?



monymony3471 said:


> Stay out of trouble while I'm gone!



Awww do we have to



Pakey said:


> I will be in the bahamas next Friday and won't be checking in.  I'm sure I can predict a weight gain already though.
> 
> Talk to you guys again on the 1st.



Have fun Faith.  I second the TR.  I loved your TR you always had me  .  Pretty please do one. 


Well guys I'm +2.8 lb which I kind of thought but I have not been watching the amount I have been eating, not that it's all bad, does that make sense, well ok some bad things.  Plus I have not been drinking my water, I have been drinking water only but not as much as I should be.

On the medical news, Gyn appointment went fine until she told me I needed a mammogram and ultrasound.  So that I went to today and the radiologist can't tell me what it is.  She does not think it's a cyst because it's done too deep but it doesn't look like the "normal" cancer lumps they usually see.  So now I'm going to a surgeon to have it taken out.   I'm still not going to worry a lot though, I refuse to.  With my mom just diagnosed with pancreatic cancer I don't think my mind can take any more bad news.  

I also want to ask anyone who wishes to answer - when do you buy your airplane tickets?  My mom is supposed to come with us too, not that I don't think she'll be here because she's beating this but what if she's not up to going.  I guess I can buy her insurane on her ticket if I have to cancel.  What does everyone think?


----------



## LMO429

Hi Laura!  
Keep up the positive attitude!

Are you asking about when you purchase airline tickets to WDW?

If so I purchased me and my husband's ticket about 9 months ago (our trip is in May)....My brother and girlfriend bought their plane tickets about a week ago and they are spending about $25.00 less a person (and they do not have to pay for their luggage because they are flying jet blue..we are flying continental and have to pay an additional 25.00 dollars a bag each way!  Also some airlines won't let you book further than 6 months out.  We usually always fly continental to orlando, they usually offer a 7 am flight and we are in disney and check in ready to hit a park by 11 am

A website I like to use is cheap tickets . com


----------



## DisneyLaura

LMO429 said:


> Are you asking about when you purchase airline tickets to WDW?
> 
> If so I purchased me and my husband's ticket about 9 months ago (our trip is in May)....My brother and girlfriend bought their plane tickets about a week ago and they are spending about $25.00 less a person (and they do not have to pay for their luggage because they are flying jet blue..we are flying continental and have to pay an additional 25.00 dollars a bag each way!  Also some airlines won't let you book further than 6 months out.  We usually always fly continental to orlando, they usually offer a 7 am flight and we are in disney and check in ready to hit a park by 11 am
> 
> A website I like to use is cheap tickets . com



Yes airline tickets to WDW.  I think I might go out of White Plains, have you ever?  A friend of mine flies out of there all the time.  Even my aunt flew into there from FL coming here.  Otherwise I think I might just go through WDW traveler company, that's what I have done in the past.  But I will check that site.  What about my mom's ticket?  Do you think I can get something if she doesn't go and not lose everything we paid on it?


----------



## LMO429

DisneyLaura said:


> Yes airline tickets to WDW.  I think I might go out of White Plains, have you ever?  A friend of mine flies out of there all the time.  Even my aunt flew into there from FL coming here.  Otherwise I think I might just go through WDW traveler company, that's what I have done in the past.  But I will check that site.  What about my mom's ticket?  Do you think I can get something if she doesn't go and not lose everything we paid on it?



I'm not sure about your mom's ticket.  Typically when someone can not make a flight it usually requires a change fee (about $100) and/or the ticket is good for about a year for another flight...I think you basically get a credit with an airline.

I have never flown out of white plaines only LGA, JFK and Newark...

Have you ever considered booking with dreams unlimited travel (they own the boards) I just did for my upcoming disney vacation (the cruise part of it) and they are FABULOUS! and very helpful


----------



## punkin413

DisneyLaura said:


> On the medical news, Gyn appointment went fine until she told me I needed a mammogram and ultrasound.  So that I went to today and the radiologist can't tell me what it is.  She does not think it's a cyst because it's done too deep but it doesn't look like the "normal" cancer lumps they usually see.  So now I'm going to a surgeon to have it taken out.   I'm still not going to worry a lot though, I refuse to.  With my mom just diagnosed with pancreatic cancer I don't think my mind can take any more bad news.



i'm glad you have a good attitude about it - that's all you can do.  worrying will not doing you ANY good.  easier said that done, i know.


----------



## HockeyKat

Laura, good luck with the removal.  

I always try southwest.com first.  Raleigh does a direct flight to Orlando, although we usually drive as it is only about 8.5 hours and it is really nice to have the car.

The nice thing about southwest is that all tickets can be changed with no fee, and they also have a refundable category.  I am not sure if the credit that you would get back for cancelling a non-refundable is transferable, though, but I think that it is... 

It is cattle seating though, no guaranteed seat, but if you check in online 24 hours before, you get a good place in line and can find seats together easily.


----------



## dwheatl

I'm down 2.4. I didn't expect such a big loss (for me). I'm thrilled. 


DisneyLaura said:


> On the medical news, Gyn appointment went fine until she told me I needed a mammogram and ultrasound.  So that I went to today and the radiologist can't tell me what it is.  She does not think it's a cyst because it's done too deep but it doesn't look like the "normal" cancer lumps they usually see.  So now I'm going to a surgeon to have it taken out.   I'm still not going to worry a lot though, I refuse to.  With my mom just diagnosed with pancreatic cancer I don't think my mind can take any more bad news.



Thinking good thoughts for you (and Mom). I have a mammogram on 2/4 because I had a lump last summer that they thought was a swollen lymph node, but they weren't positive. I'm going back to see if there's a change. I'm pretty positive that I have a cyst as well. It may take care of itself before the appt., if not, the mammogram will tell them where it is.


----------



## mousehouselover

Flyby to post - 2.6 for the week. 

I'll be back tomorrow to comment on a few things. My 4 miles tonight has me wiped out.


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

*Samer*


----------



## pixie dust 112

DisneyLaura said:


> Yes airline tickets to WDW.  I think I might go out of White Plains, have you ever?  A friend of mine flies out of there all the time.  Even my aunt flew into there from FL coming here.  Otherwise I think I might just go through WDW traveler company, that's what I have done in the past.  But I will check that site.  What about my mom's ticket?  Do you think I can get something if she doesn't go and not lose everything we paid on it?



Laura,

My sister flies out of WHite Plains fairly often.  Usually etblue and she is very happy with the airport.  Only thing you have to remeber is you have to have someone give you a ride, or you need to take one of those airport limos because there is no parking.


----------



## ArielSRL

Sorry I didn't get by to post yesterday. I'm -4.8 lbs, but it doesn't really count b/c I have been sick all week and haven't had much of an appetite. I pretty much forced myself to eat breakfast, lunch, and usually dinner, but I never finished a meal and I didn't snack. Yesterday I did start feeling better and ate more than the other days so I weighed today and I had gained 1.6 of those lbs back. If I am good next week with working out and stuff, maybe I can hang on to some of the weight loss but I guess we'll see. Probably will be up on next Friday's weigh in.

DisneyLaura -  Lots and lots of pixie dust to your mom and also to you. I hope everything works out with the removal and it turns out to be nothing serious.

Sparkie - Congrats on the baby! Beautiful name!

As for high heels, I don't know if Mrs. President does this, but I read that stars get their feet injected with collagen b/c it helps them wear high heels without pain.

As for pink eye, when I was teaching Pre-K in a daycare center (10 years ago), the owner gave me a trick that seemed to work, at least for an adult - I have no idea if this works or is okay for kids though so ask the ped doc! Anyway, the trick is to line your eyes (the outside, not inside) with a little layer of neosporin. I guess it is anti-bacterial or something and honestly, when I would feel a case coming (usually b/c a kid in my class would have it) it really worked! 
On a different note, just a few years ago, I went though this thing where my eyes would routinely get irritated and I would constantly be messing with them (felt like something was in my eye and I couldn't ever get it out) and I would cause my eyes to get infected (exact same symptoms as Pink Eye). Eventually, after this had happened way too many times, and I had went to a few different type of docs, I was diagnosed with Dry Eye Syndrome, which means my eyes don't produce enough moisture so even a microscopic piece of whatever in my eye, feels like some huge thing. Anyway, I had to go on those single use eye drops - Refresh is one particular brand - and I've been pretty good ever since. I use the eye drops every morning and night and whenever I feel something in them (flush with water first).

Anyway, have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Just checking in! Been away since Friday at my in-laws. We went to see the live "Dancing with the Stars" show, then I spent most of last night dancing with my 3 nieces and nephews pretending we were on the show. We had such a laugh!

My youngest niece sat on my lap through the show and managed to do the impossible - she knocked my contact lens clean out of my eye!!! That girl cannot keep her hands still!!! 

I was pretty good with my eating (which is not easy at my sister in laws, she has no idea of healthy food, but she tried for me, bless her!!) apart from a slice of birthday cake on Friday and Saturday, but all that dancing had to burn some of that off!


----------



## MA pigletfan

Hello Fellow Peeps!
 So i had an exciting weekend...I ordered my wedding gown!!!!  SO excited about it..it was the first one i tried on and i just adore it! I think it will fit our wedding perfectly and i couldn't be happier about it!! MY mom even cried when i put it on..it was pretty cute, i didn't expect that! 
Of course the size they had to order it in was HORRIFYING..but i won't be stuck on the number and I will just hope that when it comes in its A. the right dress/color and B. I am swimming in it!  
We also found bridesmaid dresses as well...I can show you those. Here is the link if anyone is interested..its the dress on the left..with straps..and it will be in black. I am going to buy the girls brouches to wear as well in the center of the neckline 
http://www.impressionbridal.com/pop_up.php?style=1193.jpg#


----------



## DisneyLaura

pixie dust 112 said:


> Laura,
> 
> My sister flies out of WHite Plains fairly often.  Usually etblue and she is very happy with the airport.  Only thing you have to remeber is you have to have someone give you a ride, or you need to take one of those airport limos because there is no parking.



Thanks about the parking issue, I think we will get one a limo, I think the kids would love that.



Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Just checking in! Been away since Friday at my in-laws. We went to see the live "Dancing with the Stars" show, then I spent most of last night dancing with my 3 nieces and nephews pretending we were on the show. We had such a laugh!



Sounds like a fun night.  I love that show.



MA pigletfan said:


> Hello Fellow Peeps!
> So i had an exciting weekend...I ordered my wedding gown!!!!  SO excited about it..it was the first one i tried on and i just adore it! I think it will fit our wedding perfectly and i couldn't be happier about it!! MY mom even cried when i put it on..it was pretty cute, i didn't expect that!
> Of course the size they had to order it in was HORRIFYING..but i won't be stuck on the number and I will just hope that when it comes in its A. the right dress/color and B. I am swimming in it!
> We also found bridesmaid dresses as well...I can show you those. Here is the link if anyone is interested..its the dress on the left..with straps..and it will be in black. I am going to buy the girls brouches to wear as well in the center of the neckline
> http://www.impressionbridal.com/pop_up.php?style=1193.jpg#



Just remember they go by your biggest measurement, whether is be your bust, waist or hips.  It's not really your true size but that's why it's something your not used to.  The girl's dresses are very pretty too, love the neckline.  I think the brouches sounds like a pretty idea.  Don't forget you have to share with us all your details, I love weddings.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Gina - How exciting!  
The bridesmaid dresses are just stunning as well. I love them!
Im sure your dress will be perfect when it arrives - apart from it will be too big and needs altering!

Laura -  Hope all is well

Everyone


----------



## DisneyLaura

DisneyGalUK said:


> Laura -  Hope all is well



We're good today, thanks for thinking about us


----------



## punkin413

MA pigletfan said:


> Hello Fellow Peeps!
> So i had an exciting weekend...I ordered my wedding gown!!!!  SO excited about it..it was the first one i tried on and i just adore it! I think it will fit our wedding perfectly and i couldn't be happier about it!! MY mom even cried when i put it on..it was pretty cute, i didn't expect that!
> Of course the size they had to order it in was HORRIFYING..but i won't be stuck on the number and I will just hope that when it comes in its A. the right dress/color and B. I am swimming in it!
> We also found bridesmaid dresses as well...I can show you those. Here is the link if anyone is interested..its the dress on the left..with straps..and it will be in black. I am going to buy the girls brouches to wear as well in the center of the neckline
> http://www.impressionbridal.com/pop_up.php?style=1193.jpg#



how exciting!  congrats!!!!   remember it's easier for a seamstress to take a dress in rather than let it out - so that just gives you something to work for.  i love the bridesmaids dress too!  very classic.

when i bought my wedding dress it was august and i'm usually at my thinnest at the end of summer.  and of course i was younger and much smaller then anyway.  to top that off i bought a dress that was VERY snug because i didn't want to have to wear a bra with it - it was strapless and so thick that you wouldn't need one to cover up any headlights  or anything.  anyway, my first fitting was in january, which is when i'm at my heaviest after the holiday feasts.  when i tried on the dress it WOULDN'T ZIP UP!!!!    i was freaking out.  so i went on a HARDCORE diet and by the time i got married in april, i kept having to tug at the top of the dress because it wasn't staying up very well.   

so cute that your mom cried - my roommate cried and he was a guy!     he was bored so he came with me and another friend of mine to shop for wedding dresses.  and no, he wasn't gay.  pretty funny!


----------



## pixie dust 112

MA pigletfan said:


> Hello Fellow Peeps!
> So i had an exciting weekend...I ordered my wedding gown!!!!  SO excited about it..it was the first one i tried on and i just adore it! I think it will fit our wedding perfectly and i couldn't be happier about it!! MY mom even cried when i put it on..it was pretty cute, i didn't expect that!
> Of course the size they had to order it in was HORRIFYING..but i won't be stuck on the number and I will just hope that when it comes in its A. the right dress/color and B. I am swimming in it!
> We also found bridesmaid dresses as well...I can show you those. Here is the link if anyone is interested..its the dress on the left..with straps..and it will be in black. I am going to buy the girls brouches to wear as well in the center of the neckline
> http://www.impressionbridal.com/pop_up.php?style=1193.jpg#




That is exciting.  The bridesmaid dress is beautiful!  Bet the wedding dress is beautiful too!


----------



## dismom9761

Haven't been able to get on the computer all weekend-our computer is acting crazy. 

I was -4 lbs on Friday. 

Laura, 

Sparkie,congrats on the new baby.I love the name,my DS11 is named Peyton.


----------



## the Fidge

EKKKS I am late but sadly .. DOWN 1/2 lb.  I saw it coming though I wasn't very good this week it was very hectic and did alot of grabbing on the go food which never works out well.

OK so I need to catch up.  Love the dress MA piglet can't wait to see yours.  

Laura not sure if I read properly but your lfying out of White PLains, well I am too in June booked a room at LaQuinta they have a shuttle and 6 dollars a day for they vehicle left behind.  ITs around 150 for the 3 of us breakfast also and a nice pool as well.  

WIll go back and catch up but I have to work on resume, interview outfit, some baking for a dinner we are going to and the 100 other things to get to tonight !
Happy Peeping!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

MA pigletfan said:


> Hello Fellow Peeps!
> So i had an exciting weekend...I ordered my wedding gown!!!!  SO excited about it..it was the first one i tried on and i just adore it! I think it will fit our wedding perfectly and i couldn't be happier about it!! MY mom even cried when i put it on..it was pretty cute, i didn't expect that!
> Of course the size they had to order it in was HORRIFYING..but i won't be stuck on the number and I will just hope that when it comes in its A. the right dress/color and B. I am swimming in it!
> We also found bridesmaid dresses as well...I can show you those. Here is the link if anyone is interested..its the dress on the left..with straps..and it will be in black. I am going to buy the girls brouches to wear as well in the center of the neckline
> http://www.impressionbridal.com/pop_up.php?style=1193.jpg#



How exciting!!! You have to keep us informed of course. I do LOVE weddings! Oh, I wish I was gonna be there taking pictures of you, I bet it will be BEAUTIFUL! And don't worry about the size. I thought mine sounded big too. It came in in January and didn't fit! As in 4-in. gap in the zipper. I started working out and watching what I ate, and it didn't need to be altered by May! It will be fine, and you will look amazing!


----------



## monymony3471

Hi!



Had a very nice, peacful, easygoing weekend.  


I really needed it.

Must jump back on the diet and I will in the morning.

I read back mostly.

piglet:  You brought back memories.  I too picked the first dress I tried on.


----------



## dwheatl

the Fidge said:


> WIll go back and catch up but I have to work on resume, interview outfit, some baking for a dinner we are going to and the 100 other things to get to tonight !
> Happy Peeping!


 Good luck with getting it all together. Thinking of you.



MA pigletfan said:


> Hello Fellow Peeps!
> So i had an exciting weekend...I ordered my wedding gown!!!!
> http://www.impressionbridal.com/pop_up.php?style=1193.jpg#


 Love the bridesmaid dresses. Very elegant.



DisneyLaura said:


> We're good today, thanks for thinking about us


 

Well, ladies, I hate to be a crybaby when others have bigger issues, but today was a carpy day and I need to vent.
DH has chronic pain issues, and he moans and cries out in the night. However, he doesn't want me to sleep in the other room because he misses me. So neither of us gets a good night's sleep, and then he refused to go to church w/me because God's on his poop list. Let me just say, it's a bad day when you have to sit in the crying room with the babies at church, and you don't even have a baby any more. 
Then I went to take care of some chores, including taking DD's faulty phone to be shipped by UPS because T-Mobile is too   for the good old U.S. postal service. I thought it was my lucky day because there was a UPS store in the same parking lot as the grocery store, but they were closed on Sunday, and they didn't have a flippin' drop box. Gee, do you think the UPS guy ever picks stuff up there? Maybe that would be a good place for a drop box, right? After I grocery shopped, I drove to the address the UPS automated phone line gave me, and it's an office bldg. that looks all closed up, and no drop box outside. I start to leave when I notice a man going inside. I followed him in and the box was inside, in the courtyard. Not so obvious though, you know?
Then there was another side trip where the place was closed and no hours posted, and when I got home and looked it up on the website there's zero helpful information, and I just feel like lying on the floor and throwing a 2-year-old's tantrum. 
On the plus side, I dusted off my pedometer and bought a new battery for it. I just read that women who walk 10,000 steps a day lose more weight than women who exercise 1/2 hour a day. Sounds good to me (I'll keep hitting the gym a few times a week, but this gives me a goal for the other days). Also, my eating has been pretty good today. I made a big pot of tomato/zucchini/carot/onion soup. It makes me feel better. 

Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## LMO429

MA pigletfan said:


> Hello Fellow Peeps!
> So i had an exciting weekend...I ordered my wedding gown!!!!  SO excited about it..it was the first one i tried on and i just adore it! I think it will fit our wedding perfectly and i couldn't be happier about it!! MY mom even cried when i put it on..it was pretty cute, i didn't expect that!
> Of course the size they had to order it in was HORRIFYING..but i won't be stuck on the number and I will just hope that when it comes in its A. the right dress/color and B. I am swimming in it!
> We also found bridesmaid dresses as well...I can show you those. Here is the link if anyone is interested..its the dress on the left..with straps..and it will be in black. I am going to buy the girls brouches to wear as well in the center of the neckline
> http://www.impressionbridal.com/pop_up.php?style=1193.jpg#



Very excited you found your dress!!!!  Was there a link to it?  Don't worry about the size of your dress it's usually 4 sizes higher than your normal dress size for example when I got my wedding dress they ordered me a 14 and in a regular store like Macys size 10s were fitting me at the time....Trust me a wedding gown is the ultimate motivation by time it comes in they will have to take it in for sure

did you decide on a honeymoon yet!


----------



## 2girlsmom

dwheatl said:


> Good luck with getting it all together. Thinking of you.
> 
> Love the bridesmaid dresses. Very elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, ladies, I hate to be a crybaby when others have bigger issues, but today was a carpy day and I need to vent.
> DH has chronic pain issues, and he moans and cries out in the night. However, he doesn't want me to sleep in the other room because he misses me. So neither of us gets a good night's sleep, and then he refused to go to church w/me because God's on his poop list. Let me just say, it's a bad day when you have to sit in the crying room with the babies at church, and you don't even have a baby any more.
> Then I went to take care of some chores, including taking DD's faulty phone to be shipped by UPS because T-Mobile is too  for the good old U.S. postal service. I thought it was my lucky day because there was a UPS store in the same parking lot as the grocery store, but they were closed on Sunday, and they didn't have a flippin' drop box. Gee, do you think the UPS guy ever picks stuff up there? Maybe that would be a good place for a drop box, right? After I grocery shopped, I drove to the address the UPS automated phone line gave me, and it's an office bldg. that looks all closed up, and no drop box outside. I start to leave when I notice a man going inside. I followed him in and the box was inside, in the courtyard. Not so obvious though, you know?
> Then there was another side trip where the place was closed and no hours posted, and when I got home and looked it up on the website there's zero helpful information, and I just feel like lying on the floor and throwing a 2-year-old's tantrum.
> On the plus side, I dusted off my pedometer and bought a new battery for it. I just read that women who walk 10,000 steps a day lose more weight than women who exercise 1/2 hour a day. Sounds good to me (I'll keep hitting the gym a few times a week, but this gives me a goal for the other days). Also, my eating has been pretty good today. I made a big pot of tomato/zucchini/carot/onion soup. It makes me feel better.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent.


  Danielle, sorry you had such a rough time of things!


----------



## MA pigletfan

DisneyGalUK said:


> Gina - How exciting!
> The bridesmaid dresses are just stunning as well. I love them!
> Im sure your dress will be perfect when it arrives - apart from it will be too big and needs altering!


Thanks!! i love the bridesmaid gowns too..i kind of want one! 



punkin413 said:


> how exciting!  congrats!!!!   remember it's easier for a seamstress to take a dress in rather than let it out - so that just gives you something to work for.  i love the bridesmaids dress too!  very classic.
> 
> when i bought my wedding dress it was august and i'm usually at my thinnest at the end of summer.  and of course i was younger and much smaller then anyway.  to top that off i bought a dress that was VERY snug because i didn't want to have to wear a bra with it - it was strapless and so thick that you wouldn't need one to cover up any headlights  or anything.  anyway, my first fitting was in january, which is when i'm at my heaviest after the holiday feasts.  when i tried on the dress it WOULDN'T ZIP UP!!!!    i was freaking out.  so i went on a HARDCORE diet and by the time i got married in april, i kept having to tug at the top of the dress because it wasn't staying up very well.
> 
> so cute that your mom cried - my roommate cried and he was a guy!     he was bored so he came with me and another friend of mine to shop for wedding dresses.  and no, he wasn't gay.  pretty funny!


heehee..yah i hope not to be tugging on my dress ..that would drive me nuts...but i would much rather have to do that than not have it fit!! I am thinking my first fitting will be june/july 



pixie dust 112 said:


> That is exciting.  The bridesmaid dress is beautiful!  Bet the wedding dress is beautiful too!


Thanks! The cool thing about those dresses is it looks like a solid strap in front BUT the back of the straps turn into 2 little spaghetti straps...it gives it a modern touch 



Disneyfreak92 said:


> How exciting!!! You have to keep us informed of course. I do LOVE weddings! Oh, I wish I was gonna be there taking pictures of you, I bet it will be BEAUTIFUL! And don't worry about the size. I thought mine sounded big too. It came in in January and didn't fit! As in 4-in. gap in the zipper. I started working out and watching what I ate, and it didn't need to be altered by May! It will be fine, and you will look amazing!


i wish you were there too to take pictures!!! Thanks for the positive words!  i am working out like a fiend and seeing results already..so i better keep at it!!!


monymony3471 said:


> piglet:  You brought back memories.  I too picked the first dress I tried on.


awwwww  



dwheatl said:


> Love the bridesmaid dresses. Very elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, ladies, I hate to be a crybaby when others have bigger issues, but today was a carpy day and I need to vent.
> DH has chronic pain issues, and he moans and cries out in the night. However, he doesn't want me to sleep in the other room because he misses me. So neither of us gets a good night's sleep, and then he refused to go to church w/me because God's on his poop list. Let me just say, it's a bad day when you have to sit in the crying room with the babies at church, and you don't even have a baby any more.
> Then I went to take care of some chores, including taking DD's faulty phone to be shipped by UPS because T-Mobile is too   for the good old U.S. postal service. I thought it was my lucky day because there was a UPS store in the same parking lot as the grocery store, but they were closed on Sunday, and they didn't have a flippin' drop box. Gee, do you think the UPS guy ever picks stuff up there? Maybe that would be a good place for a drop box, right? After I grocery shopped, I drove to the address the UPS automated phone line gave me, and it's an office bldg. that looks all closed up, and no drop box outside. I start to leave when I notice a man going inside. I followed him in and the box was inside, in the courtyard. Not so obvious though, you know?
> Then there was another side trip where the place was closed and no hours posted, and when I got home and looked it up on the website there's zero helpful information, and I just feel like lying on the floor and throwing a 2-year-old's tantrum.
> On the plus side, I dusted off my pedometer and bought a new battery for it. I just read that women who walk 10,000 steps a day lose more weight than women who exercise 1/2 hour a day. Sounds good to me (I'll keep hitting the gym a few times a week, but this gives me a goal for the other days). Also, my eating has been pretty good today. I made a big pot of tomato/zucchini/carot/onion soup. It makes me feel better.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent.


 



LMO429 said:


> Very excited you found your dress!!!!  Was there a link to it?  Don't worry about the size of your dress it's usually 4 sizes higher than your normal dress size for example when I got my wedding dress they ordered me a 14 and in a regular store like Macys size 10s were fitting me at the time....Trust me a wedding gown is the ultimate motivation by time it comes in they will have to take it in for sure
> 
> did you decide on a honeymoon yet!


Nope no link...i don't want to take a chance of greg seeing it  I would love to share it with you all though..but i guess i will have to wait 
YES you are right..i have been doing really well with working out/Weight Watchers..but now that i can totally visualize my gown it will be THAT much more motivation 
We are meeting with a  potential travel  consultant this week..we are thinking either Hawaii ( which i want!) or Tahiti( i think this one will be a budget buster.)...


----------



## lovealldisney

> MA Pigletfan:We are meeting with a potential travel consultant this week..we are thinking either Hawaii ( which i want!) or Tahiti( i think this one will be a budget buster.)...
> __________________




Hi MA Pigletfan,
My Hubby and I are celebrating 20yrs of marriage in 2010. Not that I want to know how much you are spending but would you be able to PM me on what your travel agent tells you about Hawaii? Like I said I don't want to know what you are spending but I just want to know if there will be discounts ect... I guess what her predictions would be in the future given the economy right now. I have been saving 2yrs now and Hawaii is my dream destination.
If not we plan to travel out east to RI and Mass./Cape Cod! We've been there before a long time ago and just fell in love with the east coast. 


Hope everyone has a great week!!


----------



## LMO429

Nope no link...i don't want to take a chance of greg seeing it  I would love to share it with you all though..but i guess i will have to wait 
YES you are right..i have been doing really well with working out/Weight Watchers..but now that i can totally visualize my gown it will be THAT much more motivation 
We are meeting with a  potential travel  consultant this week..we are thinking either Hawaii ( which i want!) or Tahiti( i think this one will be a budget buster.)...[/QUOTE]



We went to Maui for 11 days on our Honeymoon, It was AMAZING! We stayed at the four seasons which was incredible....You will love Hawaii...I heard Tahitti is beautiful but there is not alot to do there


----------



## MA pigletfan

lovealldisney said:


> Hi MA Pigletfan,
> My Hubby and I are celebrating 20yrs of marriage in 2010. Not that I want to know how much you are spending but would you be able to PM me on what your travel agent tells you about Hawaii? Like I said I don't want to know what you are spending but I just want to know if there will be discounts ect... I guess what her predictions would be in the future given the economy right now. I have been saving 2yrs now and Hawaii is my dream destination.
> If not we plan to travel out east to RI and Mass./Cape Cod! We've been there before a long time ago and just fell in love with the east coast.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week!!


Of course i can  i am meeting with her either wed or thurs..i will keep you posted 
And i am on the east coast right near cape cod/RI so i can help you there too ! 



LMO429 said:


> Nope no link...i don't want to take a chance of greg seeing it  I would love to share it with you all though..but i guess i will have to wait
> YES you are right..i have been doing really well with working out/Weight Watchers..but now that i can totally visualize my gown it will be THAT much more motivation
> We are meeting with a  potential travel  consultant this week..we are thinking either Hawaii ( which i want!) or Tahiti( i think this one will be a budget buster.)...





We went to Maui for 11 days on our Honeymoon, It was AMAZING! We stayed at the four seasons which was incredible....You will love Hawaii...I heard Tahitti is beautiful but there is not alot to do there[/QUOTE]
Thats what i am thinking too!!! the 4 seasons looks amazing! We might have a bunch of Starwoods points to use...so that might have something to do with what resort we pick...there are quite a few nice ones there which is great!  My question to you is, did you feel like there were alot of people around at your resort? Or did you feel if you wanted just the two of you alone time you could get that there? Greg is afraid that a too big resort would be "unromantic" or something...


----------



## Disneyfreak92

MA pigletfan said:


> i wish you were there too to take pictures!!! Thanks for the positive words!  i am working out like a fiend and seeing results already..so i better keep at it!!!
> 
> We are meeting with a  potential travel  consultant this week..we are thinking either Hawaii ( which i want!) or Tahiti( i think this one will be a budget buster.)...



So, did you find a photographer yet? 

Hawaii sounds good! I want to go there so bad! We're waiting for the DVC resort to open though.


----------



## LMO429

The Four Seasons is a nice size resort..it is by no means huge.  When your honeymoon is will be a quiet time of year. (Sept and Oct) those are the slowest months in Hawaii.  My husband and I have stayed in some of the best resorts and the Four Seasons in Maui was first class all the way and by far the best.  From the second you walk in to the second you leave you are treated like royalty.  The staff could not have been nicer or more accomodating.  The entire resort has a very calm/romantic feel to it. there were people by the pool every day but I swear you could hear a pin drop it was so quiet and relaxing the only thing you will hear is the ocean waves hitting and the trees blowing in the wind.   While you lay by the pool they constantly offer you evian water spritzes and cucumbers for you eyes.  The food was delicious!

go on trip advisor they reviews there are great as well.  There really is nothing negative about that resort, in every way it was perfect! I wish I could sit here and give you one negative thing about our experience there but I swear I can't

if you would like to see pictures PM me your email ..I took over 300 pictures at the resort alone.


----------



## LMO429

I guess if I had to think of a criticism it would be that it is expensive to stay at the four seasons (and Hawaii for that matter).  We were willing to spend the $ and saved for every experience of our honeymoon to be first class so we expected it so we didn't mind that much. but if I had to point out a criticism that would be it...but our attitude was its our honeymoon we are never getting another one so we just went with it


----------



## pixie dust 112

dwheatl said:


> Good luck with getting it all together. Thinking of you.
> 
> Love the bridesmaid dresses. Very elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, ladies, I hate to be a crybaby when others have bigger issues, but today was a carpy day and I need to vent.
> DH has chronic pain issues, and he moans and cries out in the night. However, he doesn't want me to sleep in the other room because he misses me. So neither of us gets a good night's sleep, and then he refused to go to church w/me because God's on his poop list. Let me just say, it's a bad day when you have to sit in the crying room with the babies at church, and you don't even have a baby any more.
> Then I went to take care of some chores, including taking DD's faulty phone to be shipped by UPS because T-Mobile is too   for the good old U.S. postal service. I thought it was my lucky day because there was a UPS store in the same parking lot as the grocery store, but they were closed on Sunday, and they didn't have a flippin' drop box. Gee, do you think the UPS guy ever picks stuff up there? Maybe that would be a good place for a drop box, right? After I grocery shopped, I drove to the address the UPS automated phone line gave me, and it's an office bldg. that looks all closed up, and no drop box outside. I start to leave when I notice a man going inside. I followed him in and the box was inside, in the courtyard. Not so obvious though, you know?
> Then there was another side trip where the place was closed and no hours posted, and when I got home and looked it up on the website there's zero helpful information, and I just feel like lying on the floor and throwing a 2-year-old's tantrum.
> On the plus side, I dusted off my pedometer and bought a new battery for it. I just read that women who walk 10,000 steps a day lose more weight than women who exercise 1/2 hour a day. Sounds good to me (I'll keep hitting the gym a few times a week, but this gives me a goal for the other days). Also, my eating has been pretty good today. I made a big pot of tomato/zucchini/carot/onion soup. It makes me feel better.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent.



      I would do this after DH finally falls asleep


----------



## mousehouselover

Hey all~

My life is so boring. It's work and exercise; read a bit if I can find the time. It's DD#1's 16th birthday today. I'm not sure I'm ready for 16 yet. Thankfully she's settling down to be a pretty good kid. I wasn't so sure she would since we've had several really rocky years with her. I stayed OP all of last week but my weekend wasn't that great. I had pie on Friday, we took the kids to the movies and out to dinner on Sat (for their birthdays) and Sun an impromptu chicken dinner did me in. I wouldn't feel so bad about the dinner but I have no idea how the stuff was cooked or if any of it was fat-free/low cal. I gained a bit from Fri but it's gone now. I'm still working out everyday. I'm on track to meet my monthly exercise goal!  

I have to leave for the gym in a minute so I'll just give generic encouragement......
 To everyone, esp those who don't post as often.
 to anyone who needs it, I know how hard it is to stay OP when you're struggling in other areas or you aren't seeing much progress
 To our students and those working hard to reach their goals
 to Gina on the bridesmaid dresses; also those going on vacation...... it's so cold and miserable here, I think a Spring Break is in order!


----------



## punkin413

i weighed myself this morning and i'm up 4 pounds!!!!    i'm hoping it's just water weight but that just encourages me to do extremely well the rest of the week.

*danielle* -  hope you're feeling better.



mousehouselover said:


> Hey all~
> 
> My life is so boring. It's work and exercise; read a bit if I can find the time.



trust me, being a court reporter, i've come to realize that a boring life is a good thing!  the less drama, the better.


----------



## MA pigletfan

Disneyfreak92 said:


> So, did you find a photographer yet?
> 
> Hawaii sounds good! I want to go there so bad! We're waiting for the DVC resort to open though.


yup!! we got one back in August i believe!! They are wonderful and from Maine..my friend had them at her wedding and they took the most amazing photographs!! I suppose since we couldn't have you Lynda..we settled for them  



LMO429 said:


> The Four Seasons is a nice size resort..it is by no means huge.  When your honeymoon is will be a quiet time of year. (Sept and Oct) those are the slowest months in Hawaii.  My husband and I have stayed in some of the best resorts and the Four Seasons in Maui was first class all the way and by far the best.  From the second you walk in to the second you leave you are treated like royalty.  The staff could not have been nicer or more accomodating.  The entire resort has a very calm/romantic feel to it. there were people by the pool every day but I swear you could hear a pin drop it was so quiet and relaxing the only thing you will hear is the ocean waves hitting and the trees blowing in the wind.   While you lay by the pool they constantly offer you evian water spritzes and cucumbers for you eyes.  The food was delicious!
> 
> go on trip advisor they reviews there are great as well.  There really is nothing negative about that resort, in every way it was perfect! I wish I could sit here and give you one negative thing about our experience there but I swear I can't
> 
> if you would like to see pictures PM me your email ..I took over 300 pictures at the resort alone.


SOLD!! I will PM you my email today!! 



LMO429 said:


> I guess if I had to think of a criticism it would be that it is expensive to stay at the four seasons (and Hawaii for that matter).  We were willing to spend the $ and saved for every experience of our honeymoon to be first class so we expected it so we didn't mind that much. but if I had to point out a criticism that would be it...but our attitude was its our honeymoon we are never getting another one so we just went with it


Totally agree..we just don't want to spend ALL our wedding money  



mousehouselover said:


> to Gina on the bridesmaid dresses; also those going on vacation...... it's so cold and miserable here, I think a Spring Break is in order!


Thanks!!!


----------



## LMO429

punkin413 said:


> i weighed myself this morning and i'm up 4 pounds!!!!    i'm hoping it's just water weight but that just encourages me to do extremely well the rest of the week.
> 
> *danielle* -  hope you're feeling better.
> 
> 
> 
> trust me, being a court reporter, i've come to realize that a boring life is a good thing!  the less drama, the better.




Dawn what is that calculation you use again for weight loss.  I felt like I wasnt eating enough with the WW points..I want to analyze everything this week using strictly calories on the dailyplate. so I can zone in on what I am doing right or wrong.

I am going to detail a journal of calories in and calories out for this week to see what I am doing right and wrong


----------



## punkin413

LMO429 said:


> Dawn what is that calculation you use again for weight loss.  I felt like I wasnt eating enough with the WW points..I want to analyze everything this week using strictly calories on the dailyplate. so I can zone in on what I am doing right or wrong.
> 
> I am going to detail a journal of calories in and calories out for this week to see what I am doing right and wrong



goal weight x 12 = daily calorie intake

i.e., my goal weight is 130 pounds.  so 130 x 12 = 1560.  i try to keep my calories around 1500/day.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

MA pigletfan said:


> yup!! we got one back in August i believe!! They are wonderful and from Maine..my friend had them at her wedding and they took the most amazing photographs!! I suppose since we couldn't have you Lynda..we settled for them



Oh, exciting! I can't wait to see those pics!  I hate to see you settle! But I'm sure you'll have beautiful pictures!  



LMO429 said:


> Dawn what is that calculation you use again for weight loss.  I felt like I wasnt eating enough with the WW points..I want to analyze everything this week using strictly calories on the dailyplate. so I can zone in on what I am doing right or wrong.
> 
> I am going to detail a journal of calories in and calories out for this week to see what I am doing right and wrong



I think it's 12 x goal weight = calories per day. So if I want to weigh 160, I'd need 1920 calories per day (12 x 160). (Although I usually eat more like 1600 - 1800 and cheat a bit one day out of the week.)


----------



## LMO429

punkin413 said:


> goal weight x 12 = daily calorie intake
> 
> i.e., my goal weight is 130 pounds.  so 130 x 12 = 1560.  i try to keep my calories around 1500/day.



Got it THANKS!!!!!


----------



## DisneyLaura

the Fidge said:


> Laura not sure if I read properly but your lfying out of White PLains, well I am too in June booked a room at LaQuinta they have a shuttle and 6 dollars a day for they vehicle left behind.  ITs around 150 for the 3 of us breakfast also and a nice pool as well.



Our plan was to fly out of White Plains, yes.  I don't think we will stay over or anything because my plan was to leave right after the kids get out of school, they will have a 1/2 day that day so we could be on our flight by 4:00 pm.  The only thing I'm thinking is that we are staying at Fort Wilderness in someone's RV (we are renting) so I think we might just give the kids an extra day off from school and go down earlier than that just so we can look at the RV in the day light.  



dwheatl said:


> Well, ladies, I hate to be a crybaby when others have bigger issues, but today was a carpy day and I need to vent.



Hey that's what we are here for, vent away.  Sorry about DH snores although I do too and my DH has no problem sleeping on the couch if it's too bad.  I have problems with a deviated septum and in the winter my nose is ALWAYS stuffed up and it's hard to breath out of my nose when sleeping.  Sorry you had such a bad day.



MA pigletfan said:


> We are meeting with a  potential travel  consultant this week..we are thinking either Hawaii ( which i want!) or Tahiti( i think this one will be a budget buster.)...



We went to Maui first then to Oahu.  I forgot the hotels we stayed at it's been too long  I think the Sheraton in Oahu but I can research it if you want.


----------



## the Fidge

Wow you folks are good and busy Sparkie WOOOO HOOOOO CONGRATS ON BABY!!!!

MA piglet - Love that dress can't wait to see yours!  

Laura - sounds great am thinking of a travel trailer for some quickie weekend trips beachy or just about anything who am I kidding??

Doing better this week, I guess being busy helps take the mind off of the eats.  DO know I was atttacked by the dreaded......you know.....GREEN GOBLINS....they are placing orders already and I drive a nurse who is a Mom of a green goblin and well, I just may have to toss her off!

Ok so the job thingy is looking wonderful!  I am a school volunteer and the new special ed teacher is wonderful, I drive her students.  Anyway, I was asked to go and fill out a application to be paid as an aide.  Toook the census test for some added extra green and did real well.  

Lynda - I am going to take a course in digital photography to figure out how to use my camera woooo hoooo!  I can't wait till March.  

Dragged the bike and glider out of the basement and parked them in the living room so I can't avoid them now, just have to have more than 5 minutes in the house to use them!  Should slow down here we have snow coming.  Running out the door great to hear how well everyone is and staying motivated!

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## mousehouselover

Gina~ another  You made the superstar list on the BL thread!! Congrats! 

I tried to exercise today but I aggrivated my shin splints and my hip was acting up. I wanted to get in 3 miles but only managed 1.3 tonight and .3 earlier today. I hate pain. I have good food news though. DH and I went to Long John Silvers tonight and I got their new grilled dinner. I subbed an extra veggie for the rice, gave the corn and breadstick to the kids and wound up with a 5 pt dinner. I've had better but I'm proud of the fact that I was able to find something heathy. 

Back to your regularly scheduled programming.............


----------



## dwheatl

Thanks to everyone for the hugs. Things were better yesterday and today. DH agreed to take medicine that helps him deal with the pain so we can both sleep better. Bless him. 
I had the worst pseudo-Chinese dinner tonight from Nutrisystem (most of the food has been pretty good). What made things difficult was that I had a late meeting to go to, and they had REAL Chinese food there. I did pass it up though, and I managed to hop on the bike for half an hour before leaving for the meeting. It's those little victories that keep us going, right?


----------



## dwheatl

double post. How did that happen? Oh well, double the chance to show off my bling.


----------



## lovealldisney

> goal weight x 12 = daily calorie intake
> 
> i.e., my goal weight is 130 pounds. so 130 x 12 = 1560. i try to keep my calories around 1500/day.
> __________________



I'm trying out this new diet The Flat Belly Diet and it has you starting with 1200 calories the first 4 days and then 1600 calories for the next 28 days.
But the key thing is you shouldn't go no more than 4 hours of not eating. Each meal must be around 400 calories and include a MUFA which is a mono-unsaturated fat. It all has to do with your metabolism. It also talks about foods to avoid that make you bloated. It's very easy to follow and so far I have lost almost all the weight I have set as a goal for the Valentines Day challenge. I have cut out all soda to from my diet and boy oh boy that has made a huge difference! 

So I before I started this diet I wasn't eating enough to jump start my metabolism. 

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## MA pigletfan

DisneyLaura said:


> We went to Maui first then to Oahu.  I forgot the hotels we stayed at it's been too long  I think the Sheraton in Oahu but I can research it if you want.


oh nice!!! we had friends that stayed at the Sheraton, but i think it was maui?? they loved it!..if you find out/remember where you stayed in either let me know! 



mousehouselover said:


> Gina~ another  You made the superstar list on the BL thread!! Congrats!
> .


Thanks so much!!! i was very suprised to see that! 



dwheatl said:


> Thanks to everyone for the hugs. Things were better yesterday and today. DH agreed to take medicine that helps him deal with the pain so we can both sleep better. Bless him.
> I had the worst pseudo-Chinese dinner tonight from Nutrisystem (most of the food has been pretty good). What made things difficult was that I had a late meeting to go to, and they had REAL Chinese food there. I did pass it up though, and I managed to hop on the bike for half an hour before leaving for the meeting. It's those little victories that keep us going, right?


ech...i hate bad food. i know alot of "diet" food isn't 4 star..but i just can't eat anything that is too fakey-horrible..i feel your pain though ..last week i had a run-in with a HORRIBLE lean cuisine...lets just say it was tossed and replaced with a cereal bar...


----------



## DisneyLaura

the Fidge said:


> Laura - sounds great am thinking of a travel trailer for some quickie weekend trips beachy or just about anything who am I kidding??



I told my DH that I wanted to get a small trailer to take weekend trips to just ara campgrounds, he ain't buying it though.



the Fidge said:


> Doing better this week, I guess being busy helps take the mind off of the eats.  DO know I was atttacked by the dreaded......you know.....GREEN GOBLINS....they are placing orders already and I drive a nurse who is a Mom of a green goblin and well, I just may have to toss her off!



Question - what's a green goblin



the Fidge said:


> Ok so the job thingy is looking wonderful!  I am a school volunteer and the new special ed teacher is wonderful, I drive her students.  Anyway, I was asked to go and fill out a application to be paid as an aide.  Toook the census test for some added extra green and did real well.



Great.  I wish I could get a job in one of our schools.  I work one day (8 hours) at the job I had before I had DD3 (medical transcriptionist) but I really want at least 24 hours (for insurance and extra moolah) but I have to wait for someone to quit.



dwheatl said:


> Thanks to everyone for the hugs. Things were better yesterday and today. DH agreed to take medicine that helps him deal with the pain so we can both sleep better. Bless him.
> I had the worst pseudo-Chinese dinner tonight from Nutrisystem (most of the food has been pretty good). What made things difficult was that I had a late meeting to go to, and they had REAL Chinese food there. I did pass it up though, and I managed to hop on the bike for half an hour before leaving for the meeting. It's those little victories that keep us going, right?



Good girl for skipping the "real" chinese food, that's a hard one for me to do.  yeah on DH agreeing to take his medicine.


----------



## pixie dust 112

DisneyLaura said:


> Question - what's a green goblin



A girl scout!


----------



## DisneyLaura

pixie dust 112 said:


> A girl scout!



  I have never seen that before.  That's funny.  Oh on yahoo news (my homepage when I sign on the computer) said they are shrinking the size of the cookies but of course not the price, due to the economy.  Of course I did buy cookies to help out but I can't believe how much less of Tagalongs can come in a box.  There's like only 15 in there now, and they are going to be smaller now.


----------



## the Fidge

Well I am ready to cry, I have been good but it seems my numbers are going up.  I had my thyroid checked a few months ago and there is a lump but nothing to be concerned about.  I am really frustrated.


----------



## punkin413

pixie dust 112 said:


> A girl scout!



don't worry, laura - i didn't know that either!  kinda funny - i used to make pitchers of green apple martinis all the time and my neighbor (a guy, of course) refuses to say he's drinking a martini so he'd call them green goblins!



the Fidge said:


> Well I am ready to cry, I have been good but it seems my numbers are going up.  I had my thyroid checked a few months ago and there is a lump but nothing to be concerned about.  I am really frustrated.



 hang in there, fidge!  we all have bad days and get discouraged.  just keep on keeping on!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

the Fidge said:


> Well I am ready to cry, I have been good but it seems my numbers are going up.  I had my thyroid checked a few months ago and there is a lump but nothing to be concerned about.  I am really frustrated.



Try not to worry too much Fidge. I think I will be up this week too, but I'm hoping it's because of water weight. (AF is here.) Anyway, give it time. I sometimes don't start to see consistent downward movement on the scale until I've been consistent for 3 or 4 weeks, and even then I fluctuate sometimes. SO frustrating! But keep doing what you're doing, and it WILL pay off!


Oh! I'm doing a Peep assistance request. I've been working on my smugmug photo site. I've uploaded more pics and added a slideshow and a banner to the main page. I'm planning to revamp the banner tonight, but I wanted to get an idea of what it would look like when I placed one there. I'm also planning to redo my bio a bit. Anyway, if anyone is interested and has time, could you maybe go check out the site (link in my sig) and tell me what you think? I'm still working on it, but I'm trying to get it more professional looking. I have a LOT of plans for the photography business this year!


----------



## the Fidge

LYnda - I just checked it out very professional appearance!  I must say I can't tell you what one I loved the best. WHen I researched photographers in the past, it was easy to decide what one's I liked the best.  You have a true gift with a huge WOW factor there.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

dwheatl said:


> Thanks to everyone for the hugs. Things were better yesterday and today. DH agreed to take medicine that helps him deal with the pain so we can both sleep better. Bless him.
> I had the worst pseudo-Chinese dinner tonight from Nutrisystem (most of the food has been pretty good). What made things difficult was that I had a late meeting to go to, and they had REAL Chinese food there. I did pass it up though, and I managed to hop on the bike for half an hour before leaving for the meeting. It's those little victories that keep us going, right?



Well done for passing up the real chinese food, thats awesome willpower!



the Fidge said:


> Well I am ready to cry, I have been good but it seems my numbers are going up.  I had my thyroid checked a few months ago and there is a lump but nothing to be concerned about.  I am really frustrated.



 Hang in there!



Disneyfreak92 said:


> Oh! I'm doing a Peep assistance request. I've been working on my smugmug photo site. I've uploaded more pics and added a slideshow and a banner to the main page. I'm planning to revamp the banner tonight, but I wanted to get an idea of what it would look like when I placed one there. I'm also planning to redo my bio a bit. Anyway, if anyone is interested and has time, could you maybe go check out the site (link in my sig) and tell me what you think? I'm still working on it, but I'm trying to get it more professional looking. I have a LOT of plans for the photography business this year!



On my way to check it out  

 to everyone


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Hi Peeparoonies!

Had a great day- got a new job!! Am hoping it will keep me so busy I won't think of snacking! 

And it's my birthday tomorrow so I am hoping the scales give me something else to celebrate! 

Happy weigh ins tomorrow everyone!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

the Fidge said:


> Well I am ready to cry, I have been good but it seems my numbers are going up.  I had my thyroid checked a few months ago and there is a lump but nothing to be concerned about.  I am really frustrated.



Please don't be too down! Last week I was saintly but the scales didn't move. This week I have had a sneak early weigh in and it's looking good! So hang on in there, the scales will catch up with you eventually (in a good way of course)!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Try not to worry too much Fidge. I think I will be up this week too, but I'm hoping it's because of water weight. (AF is here.) Anyway, give it time. I sometimes don't start to see consistent downward movement on the scale until I've been consistent for 3 or 4 weeks, and even then I fluctuate sometimes. SO frustrating! But keep doing what you're doing, and it WILL pay off!
> 
> 
> Oh! I'm doing a Peep assistance request. I've been working on my smugmug photo site. I've uploaded more pics and added a slideshow and a banner to the main page. I'm planning to revamp the banner tonight, but I wanted to get an idea of what it would look like when I placed one there. I'm also planning to redo my bio a bit. Anyway, if anyone is interested and has time, could you maybe go check out the site (link in my sig) and tell me what you think? I'm still working on it, but I'm trying to get it more professional looking. I have a LOT of plans for the photography business this year!



Lynda I love that site.  I really like the slide show!  The kids pictures are particularly good.    Oh and looking at the site I realized I've been spelling Lynda wrong....sorry!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Hi Peeparoonies!
> 
> Had a great day- got a new job!! Am hoping it will keep me so busy I won't think of snacking!
> 
> And it's my birthday tomorrow so I am hoping the scales give me something else to celebrate!
> 
> Happy weigh ins tomorrow everyone!



Congratulations and Happy Birthday!


----------



## MA pigletfan

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Oh! I'm doing a Peep assistance request. I've been working on my smugmug photo site. I've uploaded more pics and added a slideshow and a banner to the main page. I'm planning to revamp the banner tonight, but I wanted to get an idea of what it would look like when I placed one there. I'm also planning to redo my bio a bit. Anyway, if anyone is interested and has time, could you maybe go check out the site (link in my sig) and tell me what you think? I'm still working on it, but I'm trying to get it more professional looking. I have a LOT of plans for the photography business this year!



LOVE the site lynda!!!  i can't get enough of the jasper and oliver pictures!! If my wedding photographer is half as good as you..i will be one happy girl, you have MAD skill


----------



## the Fidge

I am thinking after catching Oprah today its all about the hormones right??  Dear me what I won't convince myself!  

Sonya COngrats on the job WOOOO HOOOOO!!!  What a great way to get the birthday celebration started!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

the Fidge said:


> LYnda - I just checked it out very professional appearance!  I must say I can't tell you what one I loved the best. WHen I researched photographers in the past, it was easy to decide what one's I liked the best.  You have a true gift with a huge WOW factor there.





pixie dust 112 said:


> Lynda I love that site.  I really like the slide show!  The kids pictures are particularly good.    Oh and looking at the site I realized I've been spelling Lynda wrong....sorry!





MA pigletfan said:


> LOVE the site lynda!!!  i can't get enough of the jasper and oliver pictures!! If my wedding photographer is half as good as you..i will be one happy girl, you have MAD skill



Thanks so much Peeps! I worked on a new banner tonight and uploaded it, and I added a few more pics to the slideshow. There are a few more things I want to do (don't know how to yet though), but I'm pretty happy with the changes so far. I'm sure I'll be attempting to update it a lot more over the next few months. 




Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Hi Peeparoonies!
> 
> Had a great day- got a new job!! Am hoping it will keep me so busy I won't think of snacking!
> 
> And it's my birthday tomorrow so I am hoping the scales give me something else to celebrate!
> 
> Happy weigh ins tomorrow everyone!



Happy Birthday early!!!  Hope it's a great one!


----------



## dwheatl

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Oh! I'm doing a Peep assistance request. I've been working on my smugmug photo site. I've uploaded more pics and added a slideshow and a banner to the main page. I'm planning to revamp the banner tonight, but I wanted to get an idea of what it would look like when I placed one there. I'm also planning to redo my bio a bit. Anyway, if anyone is interested and has time, could you maybe go check out the site (link in my sig) and tell me what you think? I'm still working on it, but I'm trying to get it more professional looking. I have a LOT of plans for the photography business this year!



Beautiful pictures. You are a wonderful photographer.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Fly by, off out for the day! Thanks for all the birthday wishes, I can't promise I wont be a naughty peep foodwise and credit card wise today!!!

*-1.5* - back to LOVING Charlene Extreme!

Have a good day everyone xxxx


----------



## DisneyGalUK

GOOD MORNING!!

One of the girls has just walked into the office with a bacon sandwich. I swear I wanted to rip it out of her hand. But I didn't!  

So I got weighed this morning - I am -1lb At my early, sneaky pre-weigh in it was more, but bad choices over the past couple of days sabotaged that. Hey ho, my fault! Im happy with 1lb.

Poohs-Honey-Pot - Happy Birthday!


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi all,
Well I am the SAME this week. But I have been well a little backed up  not that you all want to know. I think once that is taken care of I may see different results.  Good luck with weigh in everyone!! 



> Originally Posted by Disneyfreak92
> Oh! I'm doing a Peep assistance request. I've been working on my smugmug photo site. I've uploaded more pics and added a slideshow and a banner to the main page. I'm planning to revamp the banner tonight, but I wanted to get an idea of what it would look like when I placed one there. I'm also planning to redo my bio a bit. Anyway, if anyone is interested and has time, could you maybe go check out the site (link in my sig) and tell me what you think? I'm still working on it, but I'm trying to get it more professional looking. I have a LOT of plans for the photography business this year!



Love the web site!! You are an amazing photographer! How far away are you from Wisconsin??? I will be needing a photographer when my son hits his senior year!! I really want to have his pictures taken in Iowa at our other home (no it's nothing fancy) it's near the Mississippi River and I think that would be some amazing pictures. 




> Originally Posted by Pooh's-Honey-Pot
> Hi Peeparoonies!
> 
> Had a great day- got a new job!! Am hoping it will keep me so busy I won't think of snacking!
> 
> And it's my birthday tomorrow so I am hoping the scales give me something else to celebrate!
> 
> Happy weigh ins tomorrow everyone!



Congrats on the new job!!!  And Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## DisneyLaura

the Fidge said:


> Well I am ready to cry, I have been good but it seems my numbers are going up.  I had my thyroid checked a few months ago and there is a lump but nothing to be concerned about.  I am really frustrated.



 Hang in there kiddo



punkin413 said:


> don't worry, laura - i didn't know that either!  kinda funny - i used to make pitchers of green apple martinis all the time and my neighbor (a guy, of course) refuses to say he's drinking a martini so he'd call them green goblins!



Mmmmmmmmmmmm I would have one of thos green goblins



Disneyfreak92 said:


> Oh! I'm doing a Peep assistance request. I've been working on my smugmug photo site. I've uploaded more pics and added a slideshow and a banner to the main page. I'm planning to revamp the banner tonight, but I wanted to get an idea of what it would look like when I placed one there. I'm also planning to redo my bio a bit. Anyway, if anyone is interested and has time, could you maybe go check out the site (link in my sig) and tell me what you think? I'm still working on it, but I'm trying to get it more professional looking. I have a LOT of plans for the photography business this year!



OMG great site.  Your pictures are beautiful.  I love the site.



Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Hi Peeparoonies!



 love that name



Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Had a great day- got a new job!! Am hoping it will keep me so busy I won't think of snacking!



Congrats on the new job. 



Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> And it's my birthday tomorrow so I am hoping the scales give me something else to celebrate!



Happy Birthday

I didn't weight in yet going now.  Be right back.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I got a new scale for my birthday so it tells me what my last weigh in was and how much I lost since then! It's great! So I can say exact loss now.

-1.4

I just turned in my first application for a job yesterday, they usually hire kids from my school so I'm crossing my fingers they hire me! 
Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## ArielSRL

I'm +1.8 this week but since I was -4.8 last week due to sickness, I am okay with the gain. Overall, I am still -3, even after doing some bad snacking the past few days. I'm starting to get sick again, and this time I have been really hungry. Course that might have to do with pre AF hormones, more than anything else, as she should be here any day now. Should probably start feeling better b/c lack of sleep and abundance of stress are only weekday problems!  

This afternoon several other teachers and I are hitting Frontera, so I'm sure I'll indulge in plenty of calories with the margs and the chips and cheese. Then I have a date for dinner later on, so I'm sure I'll eat be getting a few more calories then. So Superbowl weekend may do me in, but then I'll have all next week to get up out of the hole.  

Oh and I just have to say Whoo hoo b/c of my date. It has been a year and eight months since my ex-fiance and I broke it off and this is my first real date since then. I have met men out for drinks a few times but it never really went anywhere. I met this one out for drinks Sunday and we just hit it off so well....so I'm fairly stoked about the whole thing!


----------



## UtahMama

I am a SAMER, again! I'll take it! I think that makes me 4.8 pounds away from my V-day goal. Grrr. Doable. Sure!
Had a _hideous_ week. Was traumatized and lost my appetite for 2 full days but it came back . Last night I made bacon wrapped hot dogs (I SWEAR!) with turkey hot dogs and turkey bacon on whole wheat buns (very yummy). I ate one hot dog, plus one bite of a second hot dog. Which is all still sitting in my sluggish gut. 

I'm getting a laptop from school on Monday night. A Dell (not pink). So I'll be able to be "here" wayyyy more often.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

ArielSRL said:


> Oh and I just have to say Whoo hoo b/c of my date. It has been a year and eight months since my ex-fiance and I broke it off and this is my first real date since then. I have met men out for drinks a few times but it never really went anywhere. I met this one out for drinks Sunday and we just hit it off so well....so I'm fairly stoked about the whole thing!



 Awesome! Very excited for your date!  



UtahMama said:


> I am a SAMER, again! I'll take it!
> Had a _hideous_ week. Was traumatized and lost my appetite for 2 full days but it came back . Last night I made bacon wrapped hot dogs (I SWEAR!) with turkey hot dogs and turkey bacon on whole wheat buns (very yummy). I ate one hot dog, plus one bite of a second hot dog. Which is all still sitting in my sluggish gut.
> 
> I'm getting a laptop from school on Monday night. A Dell (not pink). So I'll be able to be "here" wayyyy more often.



 Sorry to hear you had a hideous week, I hope things are looking up for you.

LYNDA - Forgot to say, I LOVE the website - your pictures are wonderful, you are truly talented


----------



## UGABelle

Morning Peeps!  

I'm a SAMER today. This make it 2 weeks in a row  but.... AF is here so I'm hoping some water weight will come off next week.
I've been sticking with my exercise routine (5 days a week) and doing well with the food, so I'm still optimistic.

We're headed to a Japanese Steakhouse for dinner tonight - yum!

Hope everyone's doing well and has a great weekend. Don't go overboard at Superbowl parties!

PEEP SHOUTOUTS

Pooh: Happy Birthday and Congrats on the new job!

Lynda: I will check out your web site this weekend - I love looking at photography!

Ariel: Have fun on your date! It's good to see another Georgia girl around here


----------



## LMO429

I down 1/2 pound but Im down some serious inches so I will take it...I think the weight loss would have been more but I ate sushi last night and I used the soy sauce with it bad I know but I coudlnt resist so Im probably retaining water from it


----------



## Disneyfreak92

First off - weigh in. Well, I'm *up .8 lb*, but considering I was down -3.2 last week, and AF is here now, I'm not too upset about it. I'm gonna work hard, and I think I can acheive a really good number next week. DH and FIL are going to WDW WITHOUT ME!!!  They leave before dawn on Sunday to catch their flight, and they return on Wednesday night, I believe. SO, I'll be fending for myself for dinners which usually means something pretty light. He won't even be here for Super Bowl Sunday, so I won't be as tempted to cheat because it'll just be me and my mom, I think. 



dwheatl said:


> Beautiful pictures. You are a wonderful photographer.





lovealldisney said:


> Love the web site!! You are an amazing photographer! How far away are you from Wisconsin??? I will be needing a photographer when my son hits his senior year!! I really want to have his pictures taken in Iowa at our other home (no it's nothing fancy) it's near the Mississippi River and I think that would be some amazing pictures.





DisneyLaura said:


> OMG great site.  Your pictures are beautiful.  I love the site.





DisneyGalUK said:


> LYNDA - Forgot to say, I LOVE the website - your pictures are wonderful, you are truly talented



Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! I am not that close to Wisconsin. I am in East Central Illinois, on the Indiana border. BUT where is the home in Iowa you speak of? My DH has relatives and we have a friend in Iowa, and we often talk about going there to visit. We just never seem to get around to it. Perhaps the timing could work out? Feel free to send me a pm.  



UtahMama said:


> Last night I made bacon wrapped hot dogs (I SWEAR!) with turkey hot dogs and turkey bacon on whole wheat buns (very yummy).



That sounds SO good!!! I'm going to have to remember to tell DH about that one. I want those!


----------



## ArielSRL

DisneyGalUK said:


> Awesome! Very excited for your date!



Thanks! Me, too.  



UGABelle said:


> Morning Peeps!
> 
> Ariel: Have fun on your date! It's good to see another Georgia girl around here



Thanks! Yes, I'm also glad to see another GA Girl! GO DAWGS!


----------



## punkin413

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Oh! I'm doing a Peep assistance request. I've been working on my smugmug photo site. I've uploaded more pics and added a slideshow and a banner to the main page. I'm planning to revamp the banner tonight, but I wanted to get an idea of what it would look like when I placed one there. I'm also planning to redo my bio a bit. Anyway, if anyone is interested and has time, could you maybe go check out the site (link in my sig) and tell me what you think? I'm still working on it, but I'm trying to get it more professional looking. I have a LOT of plans for the photography business this year!



i LOVE the website, lynda!  great stuff.  i think it looks very professional and yet inviting at the same time.  great job.



Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Hi Peeparoonies!
> 
> Had a great day- got a new job!! Am hoping it will keep me so busy I won't think of snacking!
> 
> And it's my birthday tomorrow so I am hoping the scales give me something else to celebrate!
> 
> Happy weigh ins tomorrow everyone!



congrats!  and  



DisneyLaura said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmm I would have one of thos green goblins



okay, here ya go....though it's not peepish at all

1 part green apple vodka
1 part sour mix
1 part sour apple schnapps
1 part apple juice

when i make a pitcher i just put a cup of each in it and sometimes i'll cut up a granny smith apple and let it soak in there and eat it later.



::Snow_White:: said:


> I just turned in my first application for a job yesterday, they usually hire kids from my school so I'm crossing my fingers they hire me!
> Have a nice day everyone!



good luck!



ArielSRL said:


> This afternoon several other teachers and I are hitting Frontera, so I'm sure I'll indulge in plenty of calories with the margs and the chips and cheese. Then I have a date for dinner later on, so I'm sure I'll eat be getting a few more calories then. So Superbowl weekend may do me in, but then I'll have all next week to get up out of the hole.
> 
> Oh and I just have to say Whoo hoo b/c of my date. It has been a year and eight months since my ex-fiance and I broke it off and this is my first real date since then. I have met men out for drinks a few times but it never really went anywhere. I met this one out for drinks Sunday and we just hit it off so well....so I'm fairly stoked about the whole thing!



the frontera on sugarloaf?  i love that place!  great salsa.  they have a good salad too, although i can't remember what it's called.  i sometimes stop by there on my way back from atlanta.  have fun on your date tonight!!!!   

i will be back later to weigh in.  i'm waiting to see if i have any potty luck.

by the way, to all you *twilight peeps*, i'm finally giving in and reading it.  one of my best friends (some of you met her last year at ohana - erin) convinced me to read it and i like it so far.  although i do have to say - and i'm sure i'll get reemed for this - i think edward is sometimes really cheesy.  some of the stuff that he says just cracks me up.


----------



## ArielSRL

punkin413 said:


> the frontera on sugarloaf?  i love that place!  great salsa.  they have a good salad too, although i can't remember what it's called.  i sometimes stop by there on my way back from atlanta.  have fun on your date tonight!!!!



Yep, that is the one! I am there all the time on Fridays. My school is only about 10 minutes from there, as is my apartment. Next time you come back from Atlanta, we should meet for a drink there.

I love the darker salsa they have. I don't like the tortilla chips from the store, so I stop by there every few weeks and get some chips and the darker salsa to go and keep them at home. Of course, I can't do this all the time, b/c I will scarf those things down, breakneck speed!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

punkin413 said:


> i LOVE the website, lynda!  great stuff.  i think it looks very professional and yet inviting at the same time.  great job.
> 
> by the way, to all you *twilight peeps*, i'm finally giving in and reading it.  one of my best friends (some of you met her last year at ohana - erin) convinced me to read it and i like it so far.  although i do have to say - and i'm sure i'll get reemed for this - i think edward is sometimes really cheesy.  some of the stuff that he says just cracks me up.



Thanks!  I'd like to move the galleries to a separate page, and also have a page for prices, but I don't know how to do it yet. I'm working on it though. 

 I hope you enjoy Twilight. I am a bit of a sap, and I like the cheesey things Edward says. I don't know why, but for some reason, I don't mind them coming from his character. I won't be reeming you for saying it's cheesey though. I just like cheese!


----------



## punkin413

renee - definitely!

lynda - i don't dislike his character - i just find myself rolling my eyes at him sometimes.  right now i'm on the part where they're up in her bedroom together.  can't wait to see what happens next!

i'm + 1 pound today.  AF is almost here and i'm thinking that's water weight because i did really good this week.  we'll see next week!


----------



## Sandy321

I cant believe you guys are still here!

and I cant believe I need to get restarted!!  Dh has signed us up for the 2010 Marathon/Half Marathon (I admit I have no desire to run more than 13.1 miles in one day!  BUT I do intend to run it in 3 hours 30 min this time!!)

Lots going on here - Lynda I've come so close to calling you, but didnt want to bother you since I havent 'seen' you around (or actually I havent been around!)  Ryan had an accident at UofI was hospitized at Proveena for 5 days, and now he's up here getting further treatment... its been a nightmare, but lots and lots of miracles have been placed in our path to reaffirm our faith - a true comfort in this troubled water...

DS Nathan got married last Sat - and he's lucky I havent smacked him - there's still time actually!  I havent uploaded any pics, but it was a beautiful ceremony - with a miracle thrown in as well!!  (her godmother/mom of her heart who raised her, was taken by ambulance to ER and she had a heart attack at 9am, at noon the cardiolgist said the eeg was a mistake, and he was releasing her - she made it to the reception!!  AWESOME!)

oh, and I updated... or finished my Half marathon report - the procrastination link in my siggy!  Pics and tips for anyone thinking about doing it -  it can be done - I started with the couch to 5k program, and will start a new - even if it means mall walking while Ryan is in treatment!!  (he'll either be done today, or next week, or maybe the week after that??!!  Its my life lately one day at time with God at the helm!)


----------



## ArielSRL

punkin413 said:


> renee - definitely!



Cool. You'll have to let me know the next time you are going in town.


----------



## HockeyKat

punkin413 said:


> i will be back later to weigh in.  i'm waiting to see if i have any potty luck.
> 
> by the way, to all you *twilight peeps*, i'm finally giving in and reading it.  one of my best friends (some of you met her last year at ohana - erin) convinced me to read it and i like it so far.  although i do have to say - and i'm sure i'll get reemed for this - i think edward is sometimes really cheesy.  some of the stuff that he says just cracks me up.



Dawn, I love Twilight but I agree.  I also think that Bella can be whiny sometimes.  But I guess that rings true, since he technically grew up like 80 years ago and she is a whiny teen.



Sandy321 said:


> I cant believe you guys are still here!
> 
> and I cant believe I need to get restarted!!  Dh has signed us up for the 2010 Marathon/Half Marathon (I admit I have no desire to run more than 13.1 miles in one day!  BUT I do intend to run it in 3 hours 30 min this time!!)
> 
> Lots going on here - Lynda I've come so close to calling you, but didnt want to bother you since I havent 'seen' you around (or actually I havent been around!)  Ryan had an accident at UofI was hospitized at Proveena for 5 days, and now he's up here getting further treatment... its been a nightmare, but lots and lots of miracles have been placed in our path to reaffirm our faith - a true comfort in this troubled water...
> 
> DS Nathan got married last Sat - and he's lucky I havent smacked him - there's still time actually!  I havent uploaded any pics, but it was a beautiful ceremony - with a miracle thrown in as well!!  (her godmother/mom of her heart who raised her, was taken by ambulance to ER and she had a heart attack at 9am, at noon the cardiolgist said the eeg was a mistake, and he was releasing her - she made it to the reception!!  AWESOME!)
> 
> oh, and I updated... or finished my Half marathon report - the procrastination link in my siggy!  Pics and tips for anyone thinking about doing it -  it can be done - I started with the couch to 5k program, and will start a new - even if it means mall walking while Ryan is in treatment!!  (he'll either be done today, or next week, or maybe the week after that??!!  Its my life lately one day at time with God at the helm!)



Sandy!!!   


Okay, I am back from WDW (beautiful week down there!), have one more day off program, then I am hard core back on starting tomorrow.


One of my main goals other than weight loss is to get in much better shape.   I have a hockey tournament in 2 weeks that is guaranteed to kick my behind (4 games in 3 days), and I have committed to a 5K in April and the princess half in April 2010.


----------



## dwheatl

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Fly by, off out for the day! Thanks for all the birthday wishes, I can't promise I wont be a naughty peep foodwise and credit card wise today!!!
> 
> *-1.5* - back to LOVING Charlene Extreme!
> 
> Have a good day everyone xxxx




Happy Birthday!


----------



## punkin413

sandy - nice to "see" you!  i'm sorry to hear about your son (is ryan your son?) but good to hear that he's doing okay.

kat - hi!  welcome home!  glad to hear you guys had a good time.  i'm so sick of cold weather and i live in georgia - i don't know what i'd do if i had to move up north!    i'm ready for spring.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

punkin413 said:


> lynda - i don't dislike his character - i just find myself rolling my eyes at him sometimes.  right now i'm on the part where they're up in her bedroom together.  can't wait to see what happens next!



I didn't think you did dislike him. I was just saying that I don't mind him saying cheesey things. I just love him, and I have a high tolerance for cheesiness.  And I LOVE the part you're at right now! 



Sandy321 said:


> Lots going on here - Lynda I've come so close to calling you, but didnt want to bother you since I havent 'seen' you around (or actually I havent been around!)  Ryan had an accident at UofI was hospitized at Proveena for 5 days, and now he's up here getting further treatment... its been a nightmare, but lots and lots of miracles have been placed in our path to reaffirm our faith - a true comfort in this troubled water...
> 
> DS Nathan got married last Sat - and he's lucky I havent smacked him - there's still time actually!  I havent uploaded any pics, but it was a beautiful ceremony - with a miracle thrown in as well!!  (her godmother/mom of her heart who raised her, was taken by ambulance to ER and she had a heart attack at 9am, at noon the cardiolgist said the eeg was a mistake, and he was releasing her - she made it to the reception!!  AWESOME!)



You are never a bother Sandy! Oh my about Ryan!! So, something happened while he was here at school? Will he be back at school at some point? Tell him I'm thinking of him and hoping for a speedy recovery.

Tell Nathan and your new DIL congrats! They are such a great couple. I've been thinking about you all. So great to "see" you here again!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Sandy321 said:


> I cant believe you guys are still here!
> 
> and I cant believe I need to get restarted!!  Dh has signed us up for the 2010 Marathon/Half Marathon (I admit I have no desire to run more than 13.1 miles in one day!  BUT I do intend to run it in 3 hours 30 min this time!!)
> 
> Lots going on here - Lynda I've come so close to calling you, but didnt want to bother you since I havent 'seen' you around (or actually I havent been around!)  Ryan had an accident at UofI was hospitized at Proveena for 5 days, and now he's up here getting further treatment... its been a nightmare, but lots and lots of miracles have been placed in our path to reaffirm our faith - a true comfort in this troubled water...
> 
> DS Nathan got married last Sat - and he's lucky I havent smacked him - there's still time actually!  I havent uploaded any pics, but it was a beautiful ceremony - with a miracle thrown in as well!!  (her godmother/mom of her heart who raised her, was taken by ambulance to ER and she had a heart attack at 9am, at noon the cardiolgist said the eeg was a mistake, and he was releasing her - she made it to the reception!!  AWESOME!)
> 
> oh, and I updated... or finished my Half marathon report - the procrastination link in my siggy!  Pics and tips for anyone thinking about doing it -  it can be done - I started with the couch to 5k program, and will start a new - even if it means mall walking while Ryan is in treatment!!  (he'll either be done today, or next week, or maybe the week after that??!!  Its my life lately one day at time with God at the helm!)



Sandy  
Welcome back!
So sorry to hear about your son, I hope he gets well quickly. 
Congratulations on your sons wedding too!


----------



## maroo

Hello, guys!

Sandy directed me over here!   Thanks, Sandy! 

I am not quite sure what this thread is all about?  I mean...I guess it is a weight loss deal, right?  I am so confused.  

I came to the disboards because of a wish trip (Make a Wish) not W.I.S.H.  but plan to go BACK on a W.I.S.H. trip!  Anyone else confused?   

Anyway...

If someone could explain the purpose of this thread, I would be grateful!   (Sorry, that sounds kinda harsh...I don't mean for it to!)

I am on the weight loss road (WW - online)...lost 9.5 pounds since the day after Christmas...and am training for the Tower of Terror 13K and the half by Jan 2010.   I hope to be a LOT lighter for those races than I am now!!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

maroo said:


> Hello, guys!
> 
> Sandy directed me over here!   Thanks, Sandy!
> 
> I am not quite sure what this thread is all about?  I mean...I guess it is a weight loss deal, right?  I am so confused.
> 
> I came to the disboards because of a wish trip (Make a Wish) not W.I.S.H.  but plan to go BACK on a W.I.S.H. trip!  Anyone else confused?
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> If someone could explain the purpose of this thread, I would be grateful!   (Sorry, that sounds kinda harsh...I don't mean for it to!)
> 
> I am on the weight loss road (WW - online)...lost 9.5 pounds since the day after Christmas...and am training for the Tower of Terror 13K and the half by Jan 2010.   I hope to be a LOT lighter for those races than I am now!!



Welcome  

We are kind of a support group for people wanting to lose weight and get healthy in general!
We vent, scream, laugh, cry, encourage - whatever! Its great!


----------



## MA pigletfan

super fly by...i am down .4...but i'll take it.. 
i def. am starting to see a difference in my shape though..i think i will start taking measurements as well..like Lauren has said..teh inches come off before the weight does sometimes..i am a believer!
have a great day everyone..i am SWAMPED at work!!


----------



## HockeyKat

maroo said:


> Hello, guys!
> 
> Sandy directed me over here!   Thanks, Sandy!
> 
> I am not quite sure what this thread is all about?  I mean...I guess it is a weight loss deal, right?  I am so confused.
> 
> I came to the disboards because of a wish trip (Make a Wish) not W.I.S.H.  but plan to go BACK on a W.I.S.H. trip!  Anyone else confused?
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> If someone could explain the purpose of this thread, I would be grateful!   (Sorry, that sounds kinda harsh...I don't mean for it to!)
> 
> I am on the weight loss road (WW - online)...lost 9.5 pounds since the day after Christmas...and am training for the Tower of Terror 13K and the half by Jan 2010.   I hope to be a LOT lighter for those races than I am now!!



SOunds like you are in the right place then!  This is just a place to vent and share about our weight loss and/or exercise plan struggles.

I am going to train for the princess half in 2010, probably starting training by the end of this month.   What are you doing to train?  

I have to get through a hockey tournament Feb 13-15 first.  I have 4 games and a 1.5 hour practice in the span of 4 days, so I didn't want to shock my body too much all at once.   The next two weeks are just steady cardio, hopefully daily.


Hi Dawn!    It was a big shock from the 83 high of yesterday, to get in the car at 35 this morning, sigh.   I can't even imagine those of us further north!!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

*SAMER! *


----------



## pixie dust 112

Sandy321 said:


> I cant believe you guys are still here!
> 
> and I cant believe I need to get restarted!!  Dh has signed us up for the 2010 Marathon/Half Marathon (I admit I have no desire to run more than 13.1 miles in one day!  BUT I do intend to run it in 3 hours 30 min this time!!)
> 
> Lots going on here - Lynda I've come so close to calling you, but didnt want to bother you since I havent 'seen' you around (or actually I havent been around!)  Ryan had an accident at UofI was hospitized at Proveena for 5 days, and now he's up here getting further treatment... its been a nightmare, but lots and lots of miracles have been placed in our path to reaffirm our faith - a true comfort in this troubled water...
> 
> DS Nathan got married last Sat - and he's lucky I havent smacked him - there's still time actually!  I havent uploaded any pics, but it was a beautiful ceremony - with a miracle thrown in as well!!  (her godmother/mom of her heart who raised her, was taken by ambulance to ER and she had a heart attack at 9am, at noon the cardiolgist said the eeg was a mistake, and he was releasing her - she made it to the reception!!  AWESOME!)
> 
> oh, and I updated... or finished my Half marathon report - the procrastination link in my siggy!  Pics and tips for anyone thinking about doing it -  it can be done - I started with the couch to 5k program, and will start a new - even if it means mall walking while Ryan is in treatment!!  (he'll either be done today, or next week, or maybe the week after that??!!  Its my life lately one day at time with God at the helm!)




WOW!  Sandy is back!  Just want you to know that I think of you often and I'm so glad you are back!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Welcome Maroo!

Snowwhite good luck on the job application! 

I had a good week -3.5


----------



## Sandy321

HockeyKat said:


> Dawn, I love Twilight but I agree.  I also think that Bella can be whiny sometimes.  But I guess that rings true, since he technically grew up like 80 years ago and she is a whiny teen.
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy!!!
> 
> 
> Okay, I am back from WDW (beautiful week down there!), have one more day off program, then I am hard core back on starting tomorrow.
> 
> 
> One of my main goals other than weight loss is to get in much better shape.   I have a hockey tournament in 2 weeks that is guaranteed to kick my behind (4 games in 3 days), and I have committed to a 5K in April and the princess half in April 2010.



 I'm jealous! Have you been on the event/comp thread?  Its the WISH'ers that got me thru my Half - but you Hockey player you - you can do anything!!  Tournaments do have a tendency to kick behinds!!




dwheatl said:


> Happy Birthday!



Hi Danielle, and adding my  Wishes to the Birthday Pot!!  



punkin413 said:


> sandy - nice to "see" you!  i'm sorry to hear about your son (is ryan your son?) but good to hear that he's doing okay.
> 
> kat - hi!  welcome home!  glad to hear you guys had a good time.  i'm so sick of cold weather and i live in georgia - i don't know what i'd do if i had to move up north!    i'm ready for spring.



Yes, Ryan is 20, Nathan 24 - 

Thanks for remembering me!  Are you have a superbowl party?




Disneyfreak92 said:


> I didn't think you did dislike him. I was just saying that I don't mind him saying cheesey things. I just love him, and I have a high tolerance for cheesiness.  And I LOVE the part you're at right now!
> 
> 
> DD is so into Twilight, it may get her kicked out of 6th grade, right now she is writing "Fan Fiction" I guess she has to submit an outline, then write a chapter...
> 
> You are never a bother Sandy! Oh my about Ryan!! So, something happened while he was here at school? Will he be back at school at some point? Tell him I'm thinking of him and hoping for a speedy recovery.
> 
> Tell Nathan and your new DIL congrats! They are such a great couple. I've been thinking about you all. So great to "see" you here again!


Will Do - He fell, lost his memory, wandered around for days dazed and confused, w/o a coat when it was 20 below... so now he's getting further treatment (and his tox screen was clean!)



DisneyGalUK said:


> Sandy
> Welcome back!
> So sorry to hear about your son, I hope he gets well quickly.
> Congratulations on your sons wedding too!





maroo said:


> Hello, guys!
> 
> Sandy directed me over here!   Thanks, Sandy!
> 
> I am not quite sure what this thread is all about?  I mean...I guess it is a weight loss deal, right?  I am so confused.
> 
> I came to the disboards because of a wish trip (Make a Wish) not W.I.S.H.  but plan to go BACK on a W.I.S.H. trip!  Anyone else confused?
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> If someone could explain the purpose of this thread, I would be grateful!   (Sorry, that sounds kinda harsh...I don't mean for it to!)
> 
> I am on the weight loss road (WW - online)...lost 9.5 pounds since the day after Christmas...and am training for the Tower of Terror 13K and the half by Jan 2010.   I hope to be a LOT lighter for those races than I am now!!



Just as I started to tell you - my son and his wife (cool) just came in - 

dont let anyone fool you, we really posted our swimsuit pics!!  

Just get comfy, enjoy yourself, and post - you get out what you put in - and Friday is weigh in day -

if you want people to post tips or recipes, jsut ask!!


----------



## dwheatl

I'm down .8. Slow but steady.


ArielSRL said:


> Oh and I just have to say Whoo hoo b/c of my date. It has been a year and eight months since my ex-fiance and I broke it off and this is my first real date since then. I have met men out for drinks a few times but it never really went anywhere. I met this one out for drinks Sunday and we just hit it off so well....so I'm fairly stoked about the whole thing!  [/COLOR]


 That's great news. Good luck with the date.



UtahMama said:


> I am a SAMER, again! I'll take it! I think that makes me 4.8 pounds away from my V-day goal. Grrr. Doable. Sure!
> Had a _hideous_ week. Was traumatized and lost my appetite for 2 full days but it came back . Last night I made bacon wrapped hot dogs (I SWEAR!) with turkey hot dogs and turkey bacon on whole wheat buns (very yummy). I ate one hot dog, plus one bite of a second hot dog. Which is all still sitting in my sluggish gut.


 Sorry about your trauma. I was so mad about my time being wasted at the doctor today, I went back to school and ate a large-ish piece of cake, and then afterschool a buttercream rose some of the mousse filling from the cake. I felt disgusting and embarrassed scarfing it up, but I just felt out of control. At least I called the dr. back later in the day and got some pain meds, and i got back on program for dinner, but i feel like a dope for losing control like that.



Sandy321 said:


> I cant believe you guys are still here!


 Hi sandy. sorry about your son's accident. Glad you are back.


----------



## Sandy321

pixie dust 112 said:


> WOW!  Sandy is back!  Just want you to know that I think of you often and I'm so glad you are back!



Its hard to be back - but I've missed y'all



dwheatl said:


> I'm down .8. Slow but steady.
> That's great news. Good luck with the date.
> 
> Sorry about your trauma. I was so mad about my time being wasted at the doctor today, I went back to school and ate a large-ish piece of cake, and then afterschool a buttercream rose some of the mousse filling from the cake. I felt disgusting and embarrassed scarfing it up, but I just felt out of control. At least I called the dr. back later in the day and got some pain meds, and i got back on program for dinner, but i feel like a dope for losing control like that.
> 
> Hi sandy. sorry about your son's accident. Glad you are back.



Why is that?  Seriously - yesterday I had to eat at a Chinese Buffet.  We know that's the worse!! I love the appetizers  - dumplings, wontons... I could have eaten more, but I kept saying calories, calories, calories...

This madness has to stop!  No one ever craves carrots and celery!


----------



## LMO429

Awesome! I went out to dinner with girlfriends last night.  The Sangria was so BAD I took one sip and said FORGET IT ...wasted calories...and I actually ate very healthy at dinner. 

Tomorrow is going to be rough..going to a superbowl party..I have my eyes on a goal (disney in may) so its keeping me focused.


----------



## DisneyLaura

ArielSRL said:


> Oh and I just have to say Whoo hoo b/c of my date. It has been a year and eight months since my ex-fiance and I broke it off and this is my first real date since then. I have met men out for drinks a few times but it never really went anywhere. I met this one out for drinks Sunday and we just hit it off so well....so I'm fairly stoked about the whole thing!  [/COLOR][/FONT]



Hope you had a great date  



UtahMama said:


> I am a SAMER, again! I'll take it! I think that makes me 4.8 pounds away from my V-day goal. Grrr. Doable. Sure!
> Had a _hideous_ week. Was traumatized and lost my appetite for 2 full days but it came back . Last night I made bacon wrapped hot dogs (I SWEAR!) with turkey hot dogs and turkey bacon on whole wheat buns (very yummy). I ate one hot dog, plus one bite of a second hot dog. Which is all still sitting in my sluggish gut.
> 
> I'm getting a laptop from school on Monday night. A Dell (not pink). So I'll be able to be "here" wayyyy more often.



Mmmmmmmmm bacon wrapped hotdogs.  Sounds really good.



Sandy321 said:


> I cant believe you guys are still here!



 Sandy - Welcome back!  Congrats on gaining a DIL, sorry to hear about your other son, glad things are better.   For you doing another marathon.  One day I'm going to do that.  That's my goal, hopefully in two to three years I am going to race in Disney. 



HockeyKat said:


> Okay, I am back from WDW (beautiful week down there!), have one more day off program, then I am hard core back on starting tomorrow.



Welcome back home.  Can't wait to see pictures.



maroo said:


> Hello, guys!
> 
> Sandy directed me over here!   Thanks, Sandy!
> 
> I am not quite sure what this thread is all about?  I mean...I guess it is a weight loss deal, right?  I am so confused.
> 
> I came to the disboards because of a wish trip (Make a Wish) not W.I.S.H.  but plan to go BACK on a W.I.S.H. trip!  Anyone else confused?
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> If someone could explain the purpose of this thread, I would be grateful!   (Sorry, that sounds kinda harsh...I don't mean for it to!)
> 
> I am on the weight loss road (WW - online)...lost 9.5 pounds since the day after Christmas...and am training for the Tower of Terror 13K and the half by Jan 2010.   I hope to be a LOT lighter for those races than I am now!!



Welcome aboard.



HockeyKat said:


> I have to get through a hockey tournament Feb 13-15 first.  I have 4 games and a 1.5 hour practice in the span of 4 days, so I didn't want to shock my body too much all at once.   The next two weeks are just steady cardio, hopefully daily.



 That's a lot of work, you can do it



HockeyKat said:


> It was a big shock from the 83 high of yesterday, to get in the car at 35 this morning, sigh.   I can't even imagine those of us further north!!



Ahhhhhhhhh 83 degrees, on my desktop of my computer I have the weather channel, it's 17 degress right now at 9:00 am.  Guess what I can't wait for spring either  



dwheatl said:


> but i feel like a dope for losing control like that.
> you are back.



That was my week this week.  AF is coming and I ate everything I could.  Not all bad food, but a lot of cheese, I love cheese.  My intention was to use that cheese for snacks with crackers but nooooooooooo that didn't happen.  



Sandy321 said:


> This madness has to stop!  No one ever craves carrots and celery!



I wish I craved carrots and celery but I would probably want cream cheese on it  


Sorry for weighing in late (had an appointment with mom yesterday, she got her port put in for chemo Monday).  I'm +2.4 lb which wasn't a surprise but I still feel like  for not being able to control myself when it came to that cheese.  Today when I go shopping for snack - cheese is not going to be on my list that's for sure.  AF is coming this week also so I'm sure that's why I was kind of control as well.  I have been so-so with my water and I know that helps a lot.  The good thing about Super Bowl now is that we stay home (just my family, the 5 of us) and me and DH watch the SB together in the kitchen and the kids so we only buy a little bit of snacks and I control what I put on the table and not someone else.

On another note, DD3 has pink eye so I brought her to the pedi and they were on me for a balance, yes I haven't paid on it in two months but everyone is having trouble these days with bills, does she live under a rock.  I have a lot of medical bills I am paying on, not just that one.  Anyway to make a long story short, we left there because she said DD3 couldn't be seen unless I paid $450, I had it in my checking account but I had grocery shopping to do for the week, other bills and I couldn't do all of that.  She told me that i would have to take her to a walk in then.  I stormed out, yelling all the way, brought her to a walk in and Monday I'm calling a new pedi's office.  Yes I am paying most of my bill but I had to wait until DH gets paid, which was this weekend and the other portion of her bill was from her well visit (2 year old appointment) and I called the insurance and they are resubmitting that so that gets paid.  I have been going to that office for almost 10 years, that just urked me beyond belief.  Maybe I'm wrong, but I can only pay for things that I have money for.  Sorry for the vent, vent over.


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

DisneyLaura said:


> On another note, DD3 has pink eye so I brought her to the pedi and they were on me for a balance, yes I haven't paid on it in two months but everyone is having trouble these days with bills, does she live under a rock.  I have a lot of medical bills I am paying on, not just that one.  Anyway to make a long story short, we left there because she said DD3 couldn't be seen unless I paid $450, I had it in my checking account but I had grocery shopping to do for the week, other bills and I couldn't do all of that.  She told me that i would have to take her to a walk in then.  I stormed out, yelling all the way, brought her to a walk in and Monday I'm calling a new pedi's office.  Yes I am paying most of my bill but I had to wait until DH gets paid, which was this weekend and the other portion of her bill was from her well visit (2 year old appointment) and I called the insurance and they are resubmitting that so that gets paid.  I have been going to that office for almost 10 years, that just urked me beyond belief.  Maybe I'm wrong, but I can only pay for things that I have money for.  Sorry for the vent, vent over.


----------



## Sparkie

Better late than never..... I'm a *samer*

My house is settling into a new routine.  I go back to work tonight.  DD is doing really well.  The first few nights home I slept in her room and helped her, then I migrated to the couch, and now I'm back in my bed.  She gets up with the baby at night.  Occasionally she will ask me if I can help her and do a feeding or watch the baby while she takes a bath.  Most impressive is that she ASKS, before she would boss.  The father of the baby came to see the baby twice in the hospital.  One visit was cut short because DD's blood pressure was out the roof and my friend- her nurse- told them all to leave.  Since then as far as I know DD has had a phone call or two but that is about it. I asked DD how she felt about FOB (father of baby) being at the hospital.  She said she was ok.  That she didnt want to be with him anymore.  but that she didnt want to tell him that he couldnt see the baby.  She was very smart and didnt list him on the birth certificate and gave the baby her last name.  

I've kinda been out of the loop.... so if you need a hug-here it is.... if you need pixie dust-  , and if you need lifting up.... I've got you....

Thanks to all of you for being there for me over the past several months....

I'm now trying to squeeze some $$ from taxes so I can take my little precious to see Mickey! .... I know she wont remember it.... we'll just have to go back!


----------



## Sandy321

*Laura * adding another  
At least you're here - you are starting!  and I would vent on the deal I had with DD teacher this am - but its so not worth it!  (dd missed a week of school due to Son's hospital, other son wedding etc) so she had to come to SATURDAY SCHOOL - to do a science lab - and guess what? DD was not prepared, dd expected the teacher at school to have tape - so teacher sent dd home... dd 12 is in tears... and I'm as mad as a wet hornet, and according to dh, too sarcastic, too bad, I sent a hateful email (OK not so hate, full of sarcasm) to dd social worker, and the superintendent (who was principal at the jr hi back when my older sons went thru this crap) - 

see, even when I dont mean to , I vent!   

I meant to sympathize with you on the doctor's bill  - we have to come up with $2000 by last Friday - so maybe Monday, or ds will be released!  Then what?  and we owe $5,000 to this hospital and God only knows how much to the other hospital... and that's WITH INSURANCE!  and this hospital has a grant/foundation program, but we cant apply until after we pay $5,000!!  HELLO, if I could pay the darn $5,000 do ya think I'd need to apply for aide?

and yet, we are marching on - trying to divert money to the 2010 Marathon weekend!  and I dont care what people think. 

I have to focus on me, I have to focus on my health, and I'm bad at that!


*Sparkie*  and  One day at a time.  as my son now says... when anyone asks how he is...

"alive, awake, alert and enthusiastic"

I love that!  I'm keeping it in mind when I want to rip someone's head off!
Grateful that we are alive, awake, alert and enthusiastic

now, to get down there and do a few situps, planks, just MOVE... 

gotta MOVE IT TO LOSE IT!


----------



## punkin413

Sandy321 said:


> Are you have a superbowl party?



no.  are you?  we aren't really fans of either team.   all my teams (titans, falcons, dolphins, colts & giants) were knocked out so i really don't care either way who wins.  i'm kinda pulling for arizona though just because the steelers won not too long ago.



DisneyLaura said:


> On another note, DD3 has pink eye so I brought her to the pedi and they were on me for a balance, yes I haven't paid on it in two months but everyone is having trouble these days with bills, does she live under a rock.  I have a lot of medical bills I am paying on, not just that one.  Anyway to make a long story short, we left there because she said DD3 couldn't be seen unless I paid $450, I had it in my checking account but I had grocery shopping to do for the week, other bills and I couldn't do all of that.  She told me that i would have to take her to a walk in then.  I stormed out, yelling all the way, brought her to a walk in and Monday I'm calling a new pedi's office.  Yes I am paying most of my bill but I had to wait until DH gets paid, which was this weekend and the other portion of her bill was from her well visit (2 year old appointment) and I called the insurance and they are resubmitting that so that gets paid.  I have been going to that office for almost 10 years, that just urked me beyond belief.  Maybe I'm wrong, but I can only pay for things that I have money for.  Sorry for the vent, vent over.


 
vent away!  so sorry this happened - really frustrating for you.  i had pink eye for the first time two years ago and my doctor told me there was nothing she could do for it, that it just has to run its course.  she told me to go by some artificial tears and keep them in the fridge and use them to help with the irritation.  it helped and the pink eye was gone in about 2 days.  i hope your DD is feeling better!



Sparkie said:


> Better late than never..... I'm a *samer*
> 
> My house is settling into a new routine.  I go back to work tonight.  DD is doing really well.  The first few nights home I slept in her room and helped her, then I migrated to the couch, and now I'm back in my bed.  She gets up with the baby at night.  Occasionally she will ask me if I can help her and do a feeding or watch the baby while she takes a bath.  Most impressive is that she ASKS, before she would boss.  The father of the baby came to see the baby twice in the hospital.  One visit was cut short because DD's blood pressure was out the roof and my friend- her nurse- told them all to leave.  Since then as far as I know DD has had a phone call or two but that is about it. I asked DD how she felt about FOB (father of baby) being at the hospital.  She said she was ok.  That she didnt want to be with him anymore.  but that she didnt want to tell him that he couldnt see the baby.  She was very smart and didnt list him on the birth certificate and gave the baby her last name.
> 
> I've kinda been out of the loop.... so if you need a hug-here it is.... if you need pixie dust-  , and if you need lifting up.... I've got you....
> 
> Thanks to all of you for being there for me over the past several months....
> 
> I'm now trying to squeeze some $$ from taxes so I can take my little precious to see Mickey! .... I know she wont remember it.... we'll just have to go back!



glad to hear things are going well!  and glad that your DD is handling the baby with maturity.  i know that's a relief for you.  my new niece will be here in 2 months and i hope my brother grows up a little bit when that happens!


----------



## HockeyKat

Laura, sorry to hear about DD and the pedi issues.   Hope she is feeling better.


Sparkie, glad DD and wee GDD are doing well.   


Sandy, how long did it take you to train for the half?  I will likely "wog" it, not actually run, and I doubt I will care much about time.   I have friends from another portion of WISH that I am doing it with, that I met up with last Dec for a girls trip, so that should be motivation in itself.  


I am definitely rooting for the Steelers, as I grew up in Pittsburgh.  I likely won't watch the game, though, maybe only pieces.  No parties here either, thankfully.  We will probably use that time to go grocery shopping as the stores are likely to be empty.  


One of my goals for Feb is to NOT weigh until Feb 28.   I can get very focussed on weigh-ins and weigh multiple times per week, which gets discouraging.   So for Feb, the goal is to eat clean (lean meats, veggies, whole grains), stay around 1200-1400 cals, exercise a lot, and NO alcohol.


----------



## dwheatl

DisneyLaura said:


> Sorry for the vent, vent over.


 Feel free to vent any time. I do 

GUESS WHAT, EVERYONE! It pays to exercise! I went to the gym this morning, and my DD had left me a note to pick up some pictures I had taken in to be developed. I went home a different way to swing by the store, and as the light turned green to make my left, I spotted money ( it looked like a single bill with Franklin on it, so I thought it was a $20) lying on the ground. I was on an expressway, so I had to go , and the car behind me took a long time to come through after me, so I thought they had picked it up. I went into the store and got the pictures, and then decided to walk back and look for the money, figuring even if the people behind me had picked it up, at least it was getting a little more exercise.
IT WAS A ONE HUNDRED DOLLAR BILL! Can you believe it?


----------



## punkin413

dwheatl said:


> GUESS WHAT, EVERYONE! It pays to exercise! I went to the gym this morning, and my DD had left me a note to pick up some pictures I had taken in to be developed. I went home a different way to swing by the store, and as the light turned green to make my left, I spotted money ( it looked like a single bill with Franklin on it, so I thought it was a $20) lying on the ground. I was on an expressway, so I had to go , and the car behind me took a long time to come through after me, so I thought they had picked it up. I went into the store and got the pictures, and then decided to walk back and look for the money, figuring even if the people behind me had picked it up, at least it was getting a little more exercise.
> IT WAS A ONE HUNDRED DOLLAR BILL! Can you believe it?



wow....that's awesome!   

a few years back i was wearing a pair of pants i hadn't worn since christmas (and this was in the spring time) and i found a $100 bill in them that my uncle had given me for christmas.  he doesn't have any kids and gives his nieces and nephews $100 every year for christmas.  anyway, it was such a nice surprise!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

DisneyLaura said:


> On another note, DD3 has pink eye so I brought her to the pedi and they were on me for a balance, yes I haven't paid on it in two months but everyone is having trouble these days with bills, does she live under a rock.  I have a lot of medical bills I am paying on, not just that one.  Anyway to make a long story short, we left there because she said DD3 couldn't be seen unless I paid $450, I had it in my checking account but I had grocery shopping to do for the week, other bills and I couldn't do all of that.  She told me that i would have to take her to a walk in then.  I stormed out, yelling all the way, brought her to a walk in and Monday I'm calling a new pedi's office.  Yes I am paying most of my bill but I had to wait until DH gets paid, which was this weekend and the other portion of her bill was from her well visit (2 year old appointment) and I called the insurance and they are resubmitting that so that gets paid.  I have been going to that office for almost 10 years, that just urked me beyond belief.  Maybe I'm wrong, but I can only pay for things that I have money for.  Sorry for the vent, vent over.



Vent away Laura  



Sparkie said:


> Better late than never..... I'm a *samer*
> 
> My house is settling into a new routine.  I go back to work tonight.  DD is doing really well.  The first few nights home I slept in her room and helped her, then I migrated to the couch, and now I'm back in my bed.  She gets up with the baby at night.  Occasionally she will ask me if I can help her and do a feeding or watch the baby while she takes a bath.  Most impressive is that she ASKS, before she would boss.  The father of the baby came to see the baby twice in the hospital.  One visit was cut short because DD's blood pressure was out the roof and my friend- her nurse- told them all to leave.  Since then as far as I know DD has had a phone call or two but that is about it. I asked DD how she felt about FOB (father of baby) being at the hospital.  She said she was ok.  That she didnt want to be with him anymore.  but that she didnt want to tell him that he couldnt see the baby.  She was very smart and didnt list him on the birth certificate and gave the baby her last name.
> 
> I've kinda been out of the loop.... so if you need a hug-here it is.... if you need pixie dust-  , and if you need lifting up.... I've got you....
> 
> Thanks to all of you for being there for me over the past several months....
> 
> I'm now trying to squeeze some $$ from taxes so I can take my little precious to see Mickey! .... I know she wont remember it.... we'll just have to go back!



 Very glad to hear your DD and DGD are doing so well



Sandy321 said:


> [One day at a time.  as my son now says... when anyone asks how he is...
> 
> "alive, awake, alert and enthusiastic"
> 
> I love that!  I'm keeping it in mind when I want to rip someone's head off!
> Grateful that we are alive, awake, alert and enthusiastic



I love that!



dwheatl said:


> IT WAS A ONE HUNDRED DOLLAR BILL! Can you believe it?



Awesome! I love it when things like that happen!


----------



## Sandy321

*Kat* I definately "wog" it - (and believe you me, quite a few walked faster than my wog!) Do check out disneyrunning.com - so much great info for the Disneymarathon, half etc...
http://www.disneyrunning.com/NEWHalfCourse2009.pdf

This shows the route of the Half - and I do hate that mile 10-12!!

*Punkin* no party here - dh isnt into football - I'm a huge Bears fan - but have to watch it in my room!!

*DisneyLaura*  Not sure if I said that yet or not!!

Well, guess what?  I got responses back from the superintendent and the social worker about today's disaster!  I know dh didnt want me emailing till I had calmed down, but I've been holding it in since Thanksgiving, this was the straw!!  I'll apologize to them, as I thank them for their reassuring words!

Oh, and dd - angelic!  DH and I went to DS and DIL home, DD cleaned the guinea pig cage without asking her!!  As well as a few other chores!!


----------



## AnnNan

well, let's see, -2, +2, -2, +2, -2, +2!  I think that makes me a samer - over and over again! which is why I seldom post my weigh-in!  I've mostly been here with y'all and am encouraged by you even tho I'm very quiet.  Monica, do you remember the line you had in your sig?  My best paraphrase is "where would I be if I weren't trying?"  I'd love to know what it really said if you remember.



lovealldisney said:


> Love the web site!! You are an amazing photographer! How far away are you from Wisconsin??? I will be needing a photographer when my son hits his senior year!! I really want to have his pictures taken in Iowa at our other home (no it's nothing fancy) it's near the Mississippi River and I think that would be some amazing pictures.





Disneyfreak92 said:


> DH and FIL are going to WDW WITHOUT ME!!!  They leave before dawn on Sunday to catch their flight, and they return on Wednesday night, I believe. SO, I'll be fending for myself for dinners which usually means something pretty light. He won't even be here for Super Bowl Sunday, so I won't be as tempted to cheat because it'll just be me and my mom, I think.
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! I am not that close to Wisconsin. I am in East Central Illinois, on the Indiana border. BUT where is the home in Iowa you speak of? My DH has relatives and we have a friend in Iowa, and we often talk about going there to visit. We just never seem to get around to it. Perhaps the timing could work out? Feel free to send me a pm.



I can't believe they're going to WDW without you, but it sounds like it will make the whole superbowl thing easier!

sounds like you two need to get together!  I bet Lynda would have some great pictures for you with your great background (and child!) to work with.

I'm a fan, Lynda!  Your website and photos look great!  I look forward to hearing about your plans for your photography as the year progresses.



UtahMama said:


> but it came back . Last night I made bacon wrapped hot dogs (I SWEAR!) with turkey hot dogs and turkey bacon on whole wheat buns (very yummy). I ate one hot dog, plus one bite of a second hot dog. Which is all still sitting in my sluggish gut.
> 
> I'm getting a laptop from school on Monday night. A Dell (not pink). So I'll be able to be "here" wayyyy more often.



sorry you had a bad week - hmmm a bacon hot dog?  I like both, but I'm not sure I would want them together!  Glad you'll be able to be here more and more.  How's school?!



Sandy321 said:


> I cant believe you guys are still here!
> 
> and I cant believe I need to get restarted!!



Wow, Sandy, I've wondered how you were.  Sounds like this has been a crazy time for your family. I'm glad your son is doing better.  You definitely inspire me with your "wogging".  Your report made me cry a little - for your inspiration as well as those who inspired you to keep going!  
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## the Fidge

Well I am kinda posting I am up and am too sick to post how much!  So anyway......GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR is all I got on that subject and hubby and son have requested all the fat food for for tomorow , naturally right?

SO Monday better get out of my way, I refuse to give up!

SANDY WOOOOOO HOOOOOOO its great to see you!  Give me a buzz or an email and we can catch up!

Now Dance better come out of the shadow's too!


----------



## the Fidge

Laura- that is horrible what happened at Dr's office,  I am having a vision of a big pitbull female dog that's RABID!  What is wrong with these folks??  I  hope you can find some office more flexible and effective.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

Woops! Wrong Thread!


----------



## the Fidge

Ok well wierd morning but not complaining I lost 3 of the lbs I gained this week, as I gained 5 lbs and did not want to post it.  Sooooo hopefully its just my wierd chemistry????

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Sandy321 said:


> Will Do - He fell, lost his memory, wandered around for days dazed and confused, w/o a coat when it was 20 below... so now he's getting further treatment (and his tox screen was clean!)



Wow Sandy! That sounds terrible, but I'm SO glad he's doing better. I don't think I'd need a tox screen to say that kid was "clean". He just strikes me as a really good kid...



Sandy321 said:


> *Sparkie*  and  One day at a time.  as my son now says... when anyone asks how he is...
> 
> "alive, awake, alert and enthusiastic"
> 
> I love that!  I'm keeping it in mind when I want to rip someone's head off!
> Grateful that we are alive, awake, alert and enthusiastic



Speaking of which, I LOVE this!  



DisneyLaura said:


> On another note, DD3 has pink eye so I brought her to the pedi and they were on me for a balance, yes I haven't paid on it in two months but everyone is having trouble these days with bills, does she live under a rock.  I have a lot of medical bills I am paying on, not just that one.  Anyway to make a long story short, we left there because she said DD3 couldn't be seen unless I paid $450, I had it in my checking account but I had grocery shopping to do for the week, other bills and I couldn't do all of that.  She told me that i would have to take her to a walk in then.  I stormed out, yelling all the way, brought her to a walk in and Monday I'm calling a new pedi's office.  Yes I am paying most of my bill but I had to wait until DH gets paid, which was this weekend and the other portion of her bill was from her well visit (2 year old appointment) and I called the insurance and they are resubmitting that so that gets paid.  I have been going to that office for almost 10 years, that just urked me beyond belief.  Maybe I'm wrong, but I can only pay for things that I have money for.  Sorry for the vent, vent over.



 That's pretty stinky. Hope DD is feeling better. 



Sparkie said:


> My house is settling into a new routine.  I go back to work tonight.  DD is doing really well.  The first few nights home I slept in her room and helped her, then I migrated to the couch, and now I'm back in my bed.  She gets up with the baby at night.  Occasionally she will ask me if I can help her and do a feeding or watch the baby while she takes a bath.  Most impressive is that she ASKS, before she would boss.  The father of the baby came to see the baby twice in the hospital.  One visit was cut short because DD's blood pressure was out the roof and my friend- her nurse- told them all to leave.  Since then as far as I know DD has had a phone call or two but that is about it. I asked DD how she felt about FOB (father of baby) being at the hospital.  She said she was ok.  That she didnt want to be with him anymore.  but that she didnt want to tell him that he couldnt see the baby.  She was very smart and didnt list him on the birth certificate and gave the baby her last name.



So glad to hear DD is doing well with the new little one!  



dwheatl said:


> IT WAS A ONE HUNDRED DOLLAR BILL! Can you believe it?



 That's GREAT!!! 



Sandy321 said:


> Well, guess what?  I got responses back from the superintendent and the social worker about today's disaster!  I know dh didnt want me emailing till I had calmed down, but I've been holding it in since Thanksgiving, this was the straw!!  I'll apologize to them, as I thank them for their reassuring words!
> 
> Oh, and dd - angelic!  DH and I went to DS and DIL home, DD cleaned the guinea pig cage without asking her!!  As well as a few other chores!!



Glad you got a response, and glad that DD is being so good too!



AnnNan said:


> I can't believe they're going to WDW without you, but it sounds like it will make the whole superbowl thing easier!
> 
> sounds like you two need to get together!  I bet Lynda would have some great pictures for you with your great background (and child!) to work with.
> 
> I'm a fan, Lynda!  Your website and photos look great!  I look forward to hearing about your plans for your photography as the year progresses.



Hey Nancy!!! Great to "see" you again too!  You've been missed! 

Thanks for the kind words! I worked on the website most of yesterday too actually, and I've been able to do a lot more than I expected in this short an amount of time. I have more work to do, but it's coming together. I have a bit more work to do on formatting some of the text and graphics, and possible splitting the galleries somehow to distinguish my personal photos from my professional shoots. And I'm thinking of starting a photography blog. I'll keep you all posted. 

Well, I did get up this morning to no DH, and he already called to tell me that they landed safely. I miss him already. I hate when he's not here anyway, and if I think about where he is, I have to say, it makes it a bit harder. I SO wish I was there too!


----------



## LMO429

Hi Peeps!

Off to a superbowl party in about an hour..I am mentally getting ready to be IN CONTROL today of my eating!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

dwheatl said:


> Feel free to vent any time. I do
> 
> GUESS WHAT, EVERYONE! It pays to exercise! I went to the gym this morning, and my DD had left me a note to pick up some pictures I had taken in to be developed. I went home a different way to swing by the store, and as the light turned green to make my left, I spotted money ( it looked like a single bill with Franklin on it, so I thought it was a $20) lying on the ground. I was on an expressway, so I had to go , and the car behind me took a long time to come through after me, so I thought they had picked it up. I went into the store and got the pictures, and then decided to walk back and look for the money, figuring even if the people behind me had picked it up, at least it was getting a little more exercise.
> IT WAS A ONE HUNDRED DOLLAR BILL! Can you believe it?



That's sooo cool! I thought it was super cool when I found about 6 dollars worth of coins under the leg press machine last week.  

It pays to work out!


Soooo, I yet again stayed home from church today   but WILL go tho the gym. I'm pretty sure that's a sin.


----------



## UtahMama

HockeyKat said:


> One of my goals for Feb is to NOT weigh until Feb 28.   I can get very focussed on weigh-ins and weigh multiple times per week, which gets discouraging.   So for Feb, the goal is to eat clean (lean meats, veggies, whole grains), stay around 1200-1400 cals, exercise a lot, and NO alcohol.



Eating Clean works! 

I am obsessed with the scale! I have it in my head to catch any gains when they're tiny. I wish I could do it once a month!


----------



## dwheatl

UtahMama said:


> That's sooo cool! I thought it was super cool when I found about 6 dollars worth of coins under the leg press machine last week.
> 
> It pays to work out!
> Soooo, I yet again stayed home from church today   but WILL go tho the gym. I'm pretty sure that's a sin.


 Just pray while you're working out. And maybe something a little more selfless and uplifting than, "Lord, don't let my limbs fall off from using this weight machine."


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Real quick one today.  Hope everyone is doing well.  I'm dreading weigh in this week.  I succumbed to way too many food temptations yesterday, and I just KNOW that I'm going to pay for it come Friday.  

Here's the update for the Valentines Day Weight Massacre.  Let me know if I missed or misquoted you...


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

dwheatl said:


> IT WAS A ONE HUNDRED DOLLAR BILL! Can you believe it?



Wow!  That is awesome!   Now, if only I could get so lucky.  

*Guess what!  I had the buy 7 get 3 free deal applied to our May trip & saved nearly $500 dollars (it was actually $1200 but I had to book 3 nights room only & we will not have the quick service plan for those next 4 days so we will pay OOP).  I was super excited about the money that we will save.*  

*Only 3 months, 3 weeks & 3 days*


----------



## mousehouselover

Hi all! Another flyby from me......... it's getting to be a habit; I know.......

Sandy!!!!!!   You're back!!!!!!! Sorry to hear about Ryan.

I'v really missed everyone. I'm trying to keep up. Right now, I'm putting off TM time to post. I can't let it get much later though or I won't get all my time in. 

I was faithful and weighed on Fri I was -0.6 lbs. It's not much but it's all I got for the week. I have a feeling it's going to be a gain this week since I totally didn't curb myself yesterday at the Super Bowl party. Ah...live and learn. 

I spent most of today in the hosp with DH. He blacked out while driving and has no recollection of getting to where he found himself; miles away from his destination. He did it a second time while I was driving him to the Drs and it scared us witless. He's got 3 Drs and not a single one of them could tell us what happened or what's wrong. He can't drive until we know this has passed and that makes him more dependant on me or my sister. I think he was just too overwhelmed to let it really register how limiting it's going to be for him. 

I've got to run....... I'll try to check in more often.


----------



## Pakey

Hi all.

I'm back.  I have not got on scale but I bet I have gained 10 lbs.  The trip was somewhat miserable so I consoled myself with a ton of food.  I wore yoga pants home on the plane and I'm so afraid that when I get up for work tomorrow, none of my work clothes are going to fit.  

Oh well, tomorrow I start again.  Glad to be back among you.  Kat, sorry I didn't contact you.  It was just not the trip for it.


----------



## punkin413

mousehouselover said:


> I spent most of today in the hosp with DH. He blacked out while driving and has no recollection of getting to where he found himself; miles away from his destination. He did it a second time while I was driving him to the Drs and it scared us witless. He's got 3 Drs and not a single one of them could tell us what happened or what's wrong. He can't drive until we know this has passed and that makes him more dependant on me or my sister. I think he was just too overwhelmed to let it really register how limiting it's going to be for him.



how scary!  i hope they figure out the problem.  i will be thinking of you guys.  keep us updated!



Pakey said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm back.  I have not got on scale but I bet I have gained 10 lbs.  The trip was somewhat miserable so I consoled myself with a ton of food.  I wore yoga pants home on the plane and I'm so afraid that when I get up for work tomorrow, none of my work clothes are going to fit.
> 
> Oh well, tomorrow I start again.  Glad to be back among you.  Kat, sorry I didn't contact you.  It was just not the trip for it.



i'm so sorry to hear that your trip wasn't a good one.     feel free to vent if you want.  glad to have you back safe though!



my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> *Guess what!  I had the buy 7 get 3 free deal applied to our May trip & saved nearly $500 dollars (it was actually $1200 but I had to book 3 nights room only & we will not have the quick service plan for those next 4 days so we will pay OOP).  I was super excited about the money that we will save.*
> 
> *Only 3 months, 3 weeks & 3 days*



AWESOME!  congrats!


----------



## HockeyKat

Pakey said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm back.  I have not got on scale but I bet I have gained 10 lbs.  The trip was somewhat miserable so I consoled myself with a ton of food.  I wore yoga pants home on the plane and I'm so afraid that when I get up for work tomorrow, none of my work clothes are going to fit.
> 
> Oh well, tomorrow I start again.  Glad to be back among you.  Kat, sorry I didn't contact you.  It was just not the trip for it.



Oh, it's fine!!  I thought about calling you but decided that you were with family and it was probably not a good plan.

Ironically enough, I called the day before we got there and we were switched to BCV.

Sorry that your trip was miserable.   


Noni, so scary.  Hope that they find out what is wrong soon.


I got really scary/exciting news today.   I have this hockey tournament in 2 weeks.   Well, it is Hockey Weekend Across America for USA Hockey, so the local NHL team (Carolina Hurricanes) and their arena donated ice time, refs, etc. to the Raleigh women's hockey organization that I am part of.   Therefore, the first game of the tournament, which my team vs the 35+ team of our org, is in an NHL arena!!!


----------



## Sparkie

Hi all!

thought I would vent my frustration.... helping a friend plan her first disney trip.  her, hubby and 2 boys age 6 and 8.  they are going the last week of may to take advantage of the buy 4 get 3 free deal.... ok, she listened to me on that one.  now we are looking at dining and planning park days.... YIKES!!!!she tells me she thinks they will just SLEEP IN and go to the parks for the afternoon and eat late dinners   Doesnt she realize that the week she  has chosen to go is the week of Memorial Day????? Doesnt she realize it is likely to be crowded because it is a holiday????? Cant seem to convince her that sleeping in EVERYDAY is a bad plan.... oh, well, what can you do.... some lessons you have to learn the hard way...... 



Exercise info....
Heard on the radio with our local news on "exercise monday" tips that you should do a 3 min warm up, then do 30 min of reistance weight training, and then 30 min of interval cardio training (where you walk for 1.5 min and then you run for 1.5 min).... according to the personal trainer that they interviewed this morning.... this method was supposed to maximize fat burning.

Punkin.... maybe you can ask your friend Anna what she thinks.....


----------



## the Fidge

Good news. those other 2 lbs slipped away yiipppeeee!  Sorry about your vacation Francesca and I am sure its not 10 lbs jsut feels like it.  OK so I guess that means you need to plan another instead and that may perk you up a bit!


----------



## MA pigletfan

mousehouselover said:


> I spent most of today in the hosp with DH. He blacked out while driving and has no recollection of getting to where he found himself; miles away from his destination. He did it a second time while I was driving him to the Drs and it scared us witless. He's got 3 Drs and not a single one of them could tell us what happened or what's wrong. He can't drive until we know this has passed and that makes him more dependant on me or my sister. I think he was just too overwhelmed to let it really register how limiting it's going to be for him.
> 
> I've got to run....... I'll try to check in more often.


OMG!! How scary!!!   I hope they figure this out soon!!



Pakey said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm back.  I have not got on scale but I bet I have gained 10 lbs.  The trip was somewhat miserable so I consoled myself with a ton of food.  I wore yoga pants home on the plane and I'm so afraid that when I get up for work tomorrow, none of my work clothes are going to fit.
> 
> Oh well, tomorrow I start again.  Glad to be back among you.  Kat, sorry I didn't contact you.  It was just not the trip for it.


Hi Pakey..i'm sorry to hear that your trip was not so great  that is a bummer and a half!

HOpe everyone is doing well...i did OK this weekend so i hope for a loss bigger than last weeks .4...otherwise i will be sad that i did not just go and indulge in more snack foods this weekend


----------



## ArielSRL

Sandy321 said:


> Will Do - He fell, lost his memory, wandered around for days dazed and confused, w/o a coat when it was 20 below... so now he's getting further treatment (and his tox screen was clean!)



Sorry to hear that. Something similiar happened to another teacher's child here and it was fairly serious, so I am glad to hear he is getting further treatment. Sounds almost like a concussion of some sorts and I have read quite a bit about those related to sports. Hopefully he will be feeling 100% soon!


----------



## ArielSRL

dwheatl said:


> That's great news. Good luck with the date.



Thanks. It went well. We have another date for this weekend!


----------



## ArielSRL

dwheatl said:


> Feel free to vent any time. I do
> 
> GUESS WHAT, EVERYONE! It pays to exercise! I went to the gym this morning, and my DD had left me a note to pick up some pictures I had taken in to be developed. I went home a different way to swing by the store, and as the light turned green to make my left, I spotted money ( it looked like a single bill with Franklin on it, so I thought it was a $20) lying on the ground. I was on an expressway, so I had to go , and the car behind me took a long time to come through after me, so I thought they had picked it up. I went into the store and got the pictures, and then decided to walk back and look for the money, figuring even if the people behind me had picked it up, at least it was getting a little more exercise.
> IT WAS A ONE HUNDRED DOLLAR BILL! Can you believe it?



That is awesome! All because you decided to walk back for the exercise! Well, I won $1000 from a radio station a few weeks ago, but all I exercised were my fingers, as I entered the contest online.


----------



## Sandy321

the Fidge said:


> Good news. those other 2 lbs slipped away yiipppeeee!  Sorry about your vacation Francesca and I am sure its not 10 lbs jsut feels like it.  OK so I guess that means you need to plan another instead and that may perk you up a bit!



Look its *FIDGE*  Its the *Disappearing Reappearing PEEPS* (ie me anywahs - reappearing only heavier...)
 WOOHOO on those 2#s slippin away!!

*Packey* Welcome Back!

*Francesca* WTG saving money!  and at Disney!!

*Kat* an NHL ARENA!!  I do believe you better do more sprints!!  That's a BIG ice rink!!  Hope someone puts it up on  youtube so we can see ya!!  I have a friend who's DD is working to get on the Woman's Olympic team - she is a fine skater/hockey player!!  Its a HUGE workout just skating, and playing??  I'm in awe!


*Sparkie* Let it go...  They dont "get" the magic, and you cant give it to them, they may think you've been drinkin the koolaid!!  I wonder if there is a pack of info you could give them?  and maybe your phone number because, a lot of people tour that way, and are just fine with only doing 2 - 3 rides - _shocking _I'd say!  (my neighbors were like that!)  (oh and so is my dil, and my cousin...)  At least arm them with advice about fastpass, make sure you tell them they all have to be in the park (activated park tickets) to use FP and that the FP for soarin, toy storia mania will be gone well before noon!  (see even I'm trying to help  )

*Punkin*  How's your day today?  Do I remember correctly - are you a court reporter?  

*MHL* oh my!!  prayers indeed - glad he was safe, how truly frightening! 

*Ariel* Thanks for the kind thoughts - its looking more like we may never know, and he's ready to "get on with livin"  which is a good thing!

*Piglet* Nothing tastes as good as THIN feels!!  One day at a time, its a long journey - and why is it you can spend weeks and lose #5 - #10 but one trip to  the indulgent table and WHAM 5# is on - *sigh..

*UMA and Spongie!* Hope all is well in your neck of the woods!!

Its BELOW ZERO again... brrr!  I did find a laundromat, so clothes are clean  wooHOOO!  I walked 2 miles yesterday at the mall (before it opens) my ankles are sore!  Tomorrow, I'm going to gun for 3!  C25K here I come!


----------



## ArielSRL

mousehouselover said:


> I spent most of today in the hosp with DH. He blacked out while driving and has no recollection of getting to where he found himself; miles away from his destination. He did it a second time while I was driving him to the Drs and it scared us witless. He's got 3 Drs and not a single one of them could tell us what happened or what's wrong. He can't drive until we know this has passed and that makes him more dependant on me or my sister. I think he was just too overwhelmed to let it really register how limiting it's going to be for him.



Sorry to hear that. I hope you guys get some answers soon!


----------



## ArielSRL

Sparkie said:


> Doesnt she realize that the week she  has chosen to go is the week of Memorial Day????? Doesnt she realize it is likely to be crowded because it is a holiday?????



I think it will only be bad for the weekend and maybe the actual day, but after that, things will start slowing down a little bit. Though I could be way off here.  

Another thing; I do know of people who like the tour the parks that way. You may just have to let them do it "their way" and they'll see what they think and maybe either be okay with it, or else, learn for next time. Sometimes you just can't convince people until they try it on their own.


----------



## punkin413

Sparkie said:


> thought I would vent my frustration.... helping a friend plan her first disney trip.  her, hubby and 2 boys age 6 and 8.  they are going the last week of may to take advantage of the buy 4 get 3 free deal.... ok, she listened to me on that one.  now we are looking at dining and planning park days.... YIKES!!!!she tells me she thinks they will just SLEEP IN and go to the parks for the afternoon and eat late dinners   Doesnt she realize that the week she  has chosen to go is the week of Memorial Day????? Doesnt she realize it is likely to be crowded because it is a holiday????? Cant seem to convince her that sleeping in EVERYDAY is a bad plan.... oh, well, what can you do.... some lessons you have to learn the hard way......
> 
> Exercise info....
> Heard on the radio with our local news on "exercise monday" tips that you should do a 3 min warm up, then do 30 min of reistance weight training, and then 30 min of interval cardio training (where you walk for 1.5 min and then you run for 1.5 min).... according to the personal trainer that they interviewed this morning.... this method was supposed to maximize fat burning.
> 
> Punkin.... maybe you can ask your friend Anna what she thinks.....



just let them be.  i would explain to them though that they shouldn't think disney is that busy all the time.  i helped a friend recently who went the week before christmas and i told her she's going at *almost* the busiest time of the year, so to remember that other times are not that crazy.  ray and i don't like to get up early on vacation either but we're usually in the parks by 10:00 or so.  some people don't feel it's a vacation unless they get to sleep in.

this reminds me of my neighbor - she's leaving for disney in 2 weeks.  she just told me less than a month ago that she was going and that she had booked the deluxe dining plan and HAD NOT MADE ADRs YET!!!!!!  WHAT???????  you're paying that much for dining and you haven't made ADRs yet????  so i gave her a plan and told her she needed to call for the ADRs as soon as possible.  well, like a WEEK later, she calls me and tells me she didn't get very many ADRs that she wanted (duh) and that she'd e-mail me what she got and i could give her some tips on whether or not to change them.  i STILL have not gotten an e-mail from  her and she leaves in 2 weeks.  i just don't understand it.  some vacations you can just go and not plan but not disney - i would be miserable if i couldn't eat where i wanted to.  the food there is so good if you hit the right places!  and i can't believe she's paying for deluxe dining - she's not even going to get to take advantage of it.  

i just sent anna a text - i will let you know what she says.



HockeyKat said:


> I got really scary/exciting news today.   I have this hockey tournament in 2 weeks.   Well, it is Hockey Weekend Across America for USA Hockey, so the local NHL team (Carolina Hurricanes) and their arena donated ice time, refs, etc. to the Raleigh women's hockey organization that I am part of.   Therefore, the first game of the tournament, which my team vs the 35+ team of our org, is in an NHL arena!!!



cool!!!!  i think that will be awesome.



Sandy321 said:


> *Punkin*  How's your day today?  Do I remember correctly - are you a court reporter?



hi!  yes, ma'am, i am.  i had TPOs this morning (temporary protective orders) or, as we call it, the jerry springer show.  it's the worst part of my job!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

mousehouselover said:


> I spent most of today in the hosp with DH. He blacked out while driving and has no recollection of getting to where he found himself; miles away from his destination. He did it a second time while I was driving him to the Drs and it scared us witless. He's got 3 Drs and not a single one of them could tell us what happened or what's wrong. He can't drive until we know this has passed and that makes him more dependant on me or my sister. I think he was just too overwhelmed to let it really register how limiting it's going to be for him.
> 
> I've got to run....... I'll try to check in more often.



Oh wow, thats got to be scary! I hope everything starts to get better  



Pakey said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm back.  I have not got on scale but I bet I have gained 10 lbs.  The trip was somewhat miserable so I consoled myself with a ton of food.  I wore yoga pants home on the plane and I'm so afraid that when I get up for work tomorrow, none of my work clothes are going to fit.
> 
> Oh well, tomorrow I start again.  Glad to be back among you.  Kat, sorry I didn't contact you.  It was just not the trip for it.



 So sorry about your trip Pakey



ArielSRL said:


> Thanks. It went well. We have another date for this weekend!



  

Hey everyone  

I now have new motivation for the weight loss - my BIL is getting married in Cyprus in April! 
I don't know if ive mentioned the back story but my SIL to be does NOT like me and DH. We knew her 'back in the day' when she was...not  if you know what I mean  Doesn't matter to us, but she is sure that we are 'holding it against her' so she just doesn't speak to us. Also, MIL is heavily involved in the planning and has turned into a bridezilla!  
All this is making me want to stuff my face not lose weight


----------



## punkin413

*sparkie -* anna just called me back.  she said she thinks the fat burning that they're referring to is the interval training.  she says that burns fat really well.  she also said that if you're only going to do 30 minutes of weight resistance, to concentrate on certain areas of your body on different days (i.e., legs on monday, arms on tuesday, back and abs on wednesday, etc.) because 30 minutes isn't enough to get a FULL BODY workout with weights that's going to do you any good.

it also depends on what kind of shape you're in as to whether or not that's a GOOD workout.  for example, a 500-pound man comes in and does that workout, he's probably going to collapse at the end of it.  whereas when she comes in and does it, it's an okay workout but she probably needs more.

also, she said she'd do a 5-6 minute warmup and a 10 minute cool down. 

hope that helps!


----------



## Sparkie

I know all I can do is offer my opinions on my friends trip.  You all know how it is when you are helping someone... you just want it to be perfectly wonderful so they will love it just as much as you do.... this friend definately says I have a warped sense of reality and that I like to play with Mickey too much..... she keeps telling me I should give up Mickey and get on the Dave Ramsey plan.....  She is just kidding.  And  I do realize that not everyone likes to do Disney like me.  Some of you would gasp.... I am up everyday at 6am and can be showered and out the door and in line for the bus by 6:50 to catch the first bus that pulls in.... I'm usually so exhausted when I come home from vacation that I need a vacation from the vacation..... I do think I have found a kindred spirit at work though.... a new girl.... and she owns DVC property!!!! And she and her husband are all about Disney, they like to go 3 or 4 times a year..........she's my new bestfriend


----------



## the Fidge

> I spent most of today in the hosp with DH. He blacked out while driving and has no recollection of getting to where he found himself; miles away from his destination. He did it a second time while I was driving him to the Drs and it scared us witless. He's got 3 Drs and not a single one of them could tell us what happened or what's wrong. He can't drive until we know this has passed and that makes him more dependant on me or my sister. I think he was just too overwhelmed to let it really register how limiting it's going to be for him.



So sorry to hear a friends husband similar thing happened to and it was a form of migrane, they were ruling out diabetes as they said it usually is undiagnosed.  

I hope you get some answers soon I think the waiting and wondering is the toughest part.  Prayers for you and Hubby


----------



## Sparkie

Thanks Punkin and Anna... I dont think I could run for 1.5 min yet.... so for me I think I would need to start slower- dont you?  But of course any movement for me at this point would be an improvement. 




punkin413 said:


> *sparkie -* anna just called me back.  she said she thinks the fat burning that they're referring to is the interval training.  she says that burns fat really well.  she also said that if you're only going to do 30 minutes of weight resistance, to concentrate on certain areas of your body on different days (i.e., legs on monday, arms on tuesday, back and abs on wednesday, etc.) because 30 minutes isn't enough to get a FULL BODY workout with weights that's going to do you any good.
> 
> it also depends on what kind of shape you're in as to whether or not that's a GOOD workout.  for example, a 500-pound man comes in and does that workout, he's probably going to collapse at the end of it.  whereas when she comes in and does it, it's an okay workout but she probably needs more.
> 
> also, she said she'd do a 5-6 minute warmup and a 10 minute cool down.
> 
> hope that helps!


----------



## punkin413

Sparkie said:


> Thanks Punkin and Anna... I dont think I could run for 1.5 min yet.... so for me I think I would need to start slower- dont you?  But of course any movement for me at this point would be an improvement.



what i would suggest is walking for 2 minutes, running for 1, walking for 2, running for 1 and so on.  then work your way up.  right now i walk for 3 and run for 3 for 30 minutes.  if i'm at home and just walking through my neighborhood, i just run one lap around the lake in my neighborhood and then walk one, then run one, etc., until i do 5 laps then i walk home.

*twilight fans!!!!*  okay...just finished the first book.  i have to say....i'm disappointed that edward and james didn't fight!!!  or at least edward said they didn't.  when bella asked him what happened to james he said that emmett and jasper took care of him.  so i'm assuming he didn't fight him.  but i know in the previews for the movie i saw that they did fight.  i understand that a movie has to stray from the book a little bit but i don't know if i like them changing an entire part of the story line.

which leads me to my next question - what did you guys think of the movie?  one of my best friends (erin - some of you met her at the peep meet at ohana) loves the books and she really hated the movie.  she said it was really just cheesy and corny.  she said that when edward was sitting next to bella in biology that he acted like he was trying not to throw up.  that just seems stupid and over the top to me.  and she said kristen stewart as bella was horrible.  she was snotty and she didn't kid around with edward at all like she does in the book.  part of their relationship is they poke fun at each other and she said that didn't happen in the movie.  she also said they were up a tree together???????  what in the world is all that about?????

anyway, just wanted to get your opinions on the movie.  i plan to see it when it comes out on DVD.


----------



## dwheatl

my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> Wow!  That is awesome!   Now, if only I could get so lucky.
> 
> *Guess what!  I had the buy 7 get 3 free deal applied to our May trip & saved nearly $500 dollars (it was actually $1200 but I had to book 3 nights room only & we will not have the quick service plan for those next 4 days so we will pay OOP).  I was super excited about the money that we will save.*
> 
> *Only 3 months, 3 weeks & 3 days*


 I found $100. You saved $500. I think you're ahead of me on the luck.



mousehouselover said:


> I spent most of today in the hosp with DH. He blacked out while driving and has no recollection of getting to where he found himself; miles away from his destination. He did it a second time while I was driving him to the Drs and it scared us witless. He's got 3 Drs and not a single one of them could tell us what happened or what's wrong. He can't drive until we know this has passed and that makes him more dependant on me or my sister. I think he was just too overwhelmed to let it really register how limiting it's going to be for him.
> 
> I've got to run....... I'll try to check in more often.


Sending pixie dust for you and DH.



Pakey said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm back.  I have not got on scale but I bet I have gained 10 lbs.  The trip was somewhat miserable so I consoled myself with a ton of food.  I wore yoga pants home on the plane and I'm so afraid that when I get up for work tomorrow, none of my work clothes are going to fit.
> 
> Oh well, tomorrow I start again.  Glad to be back among you.


 Sorry your trip was misery. Glad to see you back, though.



ArielSRL said:


> Thanks. It went well. We have another date for this weekend!


 



ArielSRL said:


> That is awesome! All because you decided to walk back for the exercise! Well, I won $1000 from a radio station a few weeks ago, but all I exercised were my fingers, as I entered the contest online.


 Yowza! $1000!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

mousehouselover said:


> I spent most of today in the hosp with DH. He blacked out while driving and has no recollection of getting to where he found himself; miles away from his destination. He did it a second time while I was driving him to the Drs and it scared us witless. He's got 3 Drs and not a single one of them could tell us what happened or what's wrong. He can't drive until we know this has passed and that makes him more dependant on me or my sister. I think he was just too overwhelmed to let it really register how limiting it's going to be for him.



That's scary! Sending pixie dust and prayers your way that it all gets straightened out very soon! 



Pakey said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm back.  I have not got on scale but I bet I have gained 10 lbs.  The trip was somewhat miserable so I consoled myself with a ton of food.  I wore yoga pants home on the plane and I'm so afraid that when I get up for work tomorrow, none of my work clothes are going to fit.



Welcome home! So sorry to hear you had a miserable trip. 



Sandy321 said:


> Its BELOW ZERO again... brrr!  I did find a laundromat, so clothes are clean  wooHOOO!  I walked 2 miles yesterday at the mall (before it opens) my ankles are sore!  Tomorrow, I'm going to gun for 3!  C25K here I come!



It is super cold here too Sandy! I hear it's supposed to be in the 50's here on Saturday though. I hope it's true! 



punkin413 said:


> *twilight fans!!!!*  okay...just finished the first book.  i have to say....i'm disappointed that edward and james didn't fight!!!  or at least edward said they didn't.  when bella asked him what happened to james he said that emmett and jasper took care of him.  so i'm assuming he didn't fight him.  but i know in the previews for the movie i saw that they did fight.  i understand that a movie has to stray from the book a little bit but i don't know if i like them changing an entire part of the story line.
> 
> which leads me to my next question - what did you guys think of the movie?  one of my best friends (erin - some of you met her at the peep meet at ohana) loves the books and she really hated the movie.  she said it was really just cheesy and corny.  she said that when edward was sitting next to bella in biology that he acted like he was trying not to throw up.  that just seems stupid and over the top to me.  and she said kristen stewart as bella was horrible.  she was snotty and she didn't kid around with edward at all like she does in the book.  part of their relationship is they poke fun at each other and she said that didn't happen in the movie.  she also said they were up a tree together???????  what in the world is all that about?????
> 
> anyway, just wanted to get your opinions on the movie.  i plan to see it when it comes out on DVD.



I have to say I was concerned by some of the previews I'd seen, and I knew that I WANTED to like the movie so much when I went into it, that I was worried that I'd be disappointed. And instead I was pleasantly surprised. 

Well as far as Edward and James fighting in the movie, you'll have to watch it. I didn't think that part of the movie strayed that far from the book actually. I don't want to say too much about it since you haven't seen it yet, and I don't know if there are others who haven't but plan to.

As for the movie as a whole, I loved it!  Don't get me wrong. There are a couple of brief moments that I thought were a little bit cheesey and I would have approached differently. (I used to be a film student, and I was going to be a director, so maybe I still think like one?) But as a whole, I thought the film did a great job of capturing the intensity of Edward and Bella's relationship. And I thought it followed the book pretty well considering how much had to be left out. I could certainly tell that the director has primarily done indy films. But I felt like that feel fit this story. In the biology class, there was one brief moment when I thought that Edward looked like he was trying not to throw up too (at the very beginning), but the rest of the time I thought he behaved very much like I had it pictured in my head. I mean, he IS trying not to smell her and is struggling with it, so the gestures are similar. I loved Kristen Stewart as Bella. I think she did a great job of using her facial expressions to portray what the character was thinking, which was important since so much of the book was inner dialogue. The tree thing I don't want to say too much about since you haven't read all the books yet. No, it isn't a part of Twilight, but I'll just say it isn't as far out there as it seems. 

OK, so there's your fillm critique of the day. Back to your regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## pixie dust 112

Good news for peeps over 40! (No not the toothpaste ad....watch for the clip from the today show!)

http://living.aol.com/morning-rush/weigh-the-benefits-today/2412838


----------



## UtahMama

Greetings from the computer class from helk!!!!
(gotta go!)


----------



## the Fidge

Good Morning all Happy Thursday and it really is.  OK so last week was not as good as I had hoped but thanks for listening to me whine!  That wierd gain is gone shhhh don't tell it though or it will come and get me again@

This week I have a better outlook and not so frustrated.  Made some changes and not yet at the activity level or eatting ahbits but better.  I wanted to just throw up my hands and give up but thankfully I haven't.  

I had a chat with a dear friend who had the lap band thingy done and I was a bit jealous honestly but not really.  She did however  say something that really struck a chord in me I asked well what if you want to chow down on something really great and her reply was simply:  I don't need to anymore I have what I want and I don't have to keep going;  ahh duh what a wow moment silly right??  

Going to counseling is really helping too, the past year had too many twists and turns and thankfully a few more sessions and I will be off and running or walking quickly!

So I am so glad you are all here doing some great things to remind me of where I am headed and where I want to go!  You all truly inspire me thank you!

I would however like to bring some unbuttered lightly salted popcorn and go to work with Punkin on her Jerry Springer days!  

BTW can I tell you, I really hate this snow this morning my wheelchair lift was frozen and there I am in my lovely winter apparell yanking this thing ready to get a torch to heat this up.  

Good news too, I will start volunteering and hopefully working in the special ed classes next week and I have a walking buddy all lined up!  Hooray!


----------



## lovealldisney

> I had a chat with a dear friend who had the lap band thingy done and I was a bit jealous honestly but not really. She did however say something that really struck a chord in me I asked well what if you want to chow down on something really great and her reply was simply: I don't need to anymore I have what I want and I don't have to keep going; ahh duh what a wow moment silly right??





I just want to comment on this and just warn those who are thinking of doing this. I work for The Medical College of Wisconisn and we have a fantastic program for gastric bypass surgery. But I must tell you our Doctors will not do this surgery if you are not emotionally ready for it. They tell their patients this is just a tool for them not a cure all. And YES you can gain back the weight you loose. They won't commit to doing the surgery untill you realize this is a LIFE STYLE change and not a cure all and you can just go out and eat like you normally would have done. With our program they give you 6 months or longer to make sure you are ready for this. You first have to be more than 100lbs overweight, stop all smoking, prove that you can loose weight with following a diet, and have a Phycological eval done. On top of other educational seminars you must go to. Then they will follow you for a year after the surgery to make sure you are following all the rules. It's a great program but I think they do all this is so you realize what is all involved before you commit to something so drastic. 

Sorry for the rant but I have a good friend that has this surgery before all these guidelines were in place and she has gained back all her weight and then some. I just want people to be aware of what is involved with a surgery like this and really do your research and be emotionally ready for this. I have heard horror stories where people then turn to other things instead of food and become addicted to drugs, alcohol ect... I think if you eat because of emotion and stress in your life and are looking at this surgery as a quick fix it then is NOT for you. 
Thanks for letting me rant. 
Hope everyone has a great weigh in tommorow!!


----------



## Pakey

HI all. Not only was my vacation less than stellar but I have come back to a very bad work week.  While I was gone, my HR manager got into a disagreement with one of the production supervisors.  I guess she wanted me to fire him or something but when I told her that he had not done anything illegal by disagreeing with her, she has now claimed he has made untoward advances.  So now I've got attorneys and a complete sexual harrassment investigation going on.  This supervisor has worked for this company for 35 years so this is a huge deal and my entire staff is on edge because they have no idea what is happening (HR Mgr has been placed on paid leave until investigation is complete).

So I gained 5 lbs while on vacation and I haven't lost a thing since I got back.  I'm currently drinking a cup of hot chocolate because I need something soothing.  I wish I could add something stronger to it too!!!!!!

OH, and I got a call from Adventures by Disney and they have cancelled my September Costa Rica trip.  Grrrrrrrrrr.........

Good news is that I had another clean mammogram yesterday and now I get to go to doing it every 4 months instead of every 3 months.  

Sorry this post is all about me.  I'll be back to the kind supportive Pakey next week, I promise.


----------



## UtahMama

ACK! Is it weigh day eve already! I worked out a grand total of zero times this week! OH NO! With that, the best I can expect is a samerness. Crap!

I guess it's not too late to fiber up?


----------



## DisneyLaura

dwheatl said:


> IT WAS A ONE HUNDRED DOLLAR BILL! Can you believe it?



Cool beans



Pakey said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm back.  I have not got on scale but I bet I have gained 10 lbs.  The trip was somewhat miserable so I consoled myself with a ton of food.  I wore yoga pants home on the plane and I'm so afraid that when I get up for work tomorrow, none of my work clothes are going to fit.
> 
> Oh well, tomorrow I start again.  Glad to be back among you.  Kat, sorry I didn't contact you.  It was just not the trip for it.



Sorry your trip was yucky.  



punkin413 said:


> *twilight fans!!!!*  okay...just finished the first book.  i have to say....i'm disappointed that edward and james didn't fight!!!  or at least edward said they didn't.  when bella asked him what happened to james he said that emmett and jasper took care of him.  so i'm assuming he didn't fight him.  but i know in the previews for the movie i saw that they did fight.  i understand that a movie has to stray from the book a little bit but i don't know if i like them changing an entire part of the story line.
> 
> which leads me to my next question - what did you guys think of the movie?  one of my best friends (erin - some of you met her at the peep meet at ohana) loves the books and she really hated the movie.  she said it was really just cheesy and corny.  she said that when edward was sitting next to bella in biology that he acted like he was trying not to throw up.  that just seems stupid and over the top to me.  and she said kristen stewart as bella was horrible.  she was snotty and she didn't kid around with edward at all like she does in the book.  part of their relationship is they poke fun at each other and she said that didn't happen in the movie.  she also said they were up a tree together???????  what in the world is all that about?????
> 
> anyway, just wanted to get your opinions on the movie.  i plan to see it when it comes out on DVD.



Ok I think the movie was good but I when I went home and re-read it they did change some things, I won't tell but I thought they could have did scenes different.  The girl who plays Belle I thought was a good choice but I saw her in a TV interview and she almost seemed bothered by all the attention  I will buy the DVD when it comes out though but of course the book was a lot better as always.



Pakey said:


> HI all. Not only was my vacation less than stellar but I have come back to a very bad work week.  While I was gone, my HR manager got into a disagreement with one of the production supervisors.  I guess she wanted me to fire him or something but when I told her that he had not done anything illegal by disagreeing with her, she has now claimed he has made untoward advances.  So now I've got attorneys and a complete sexual harrassment investigation going on.  This supervisor has worked for this company for 35 years so this is a huge deal and my entire staff is on edge because they have no idea what is happening (HR Mgr has been placed on paid leave until investigation is complete).
> 
> So I gained 5 lbs while on vacation and I haven't lost a thing since I got back.  I'm currently drinking a cup of hot chocolate because I need something soothing.  I wish I could add something stronger to it too!!!!!!
> 
> OH, and I got a call from Adventures by Disney and they have cancelled my September Costa Rica trip.  Grrrrrrrrrr.........
> 
> Good news is that I had another clean mammogram yesterday and now I get to go to doing it every 4 months instead of every 3 months.
> 
> Sorry this post is all about me.  I'll be back to the kind supportive Pakey next week, I promise.



Sorry about work 

Grrrrrrrrr on your Costa Rica trip, did they say why

Yeah on the mammogram  

Dont' be silly that you shouldn't have a post about just you

I'm going to have a good weigh in tomorrow ladies and Aaron, AF is here and I already weighed myself this morning for a sneak peek.  Mom is doing good with the chemo, no nausea or vomiting, just tired.  I go to the surgeon in about an hour about my lump underneath my armpit, for those who don't know - the radiologist thinks it should be taken out because she can't tell what it is  Nervous but thinking of my mom more these days.  Well I'm off, I'll try to stop by later and let you know what the surgeon said


----------



## the Fidge

Glad to hear Mom is holding up well in this.  On the other matter I have a problem and here it is:  Tell that doc if the lump does not weigh 30 lbs then whatever the balance it is betwwen the actual weight MUST be Removed in a place of YOUR choosing!

I did try this myself but oddly enough I got a no go from from grumpy old male surgeon.

Here's  hoping you get more cooperation if not demand DISNEY DOLLARS!!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Pakey said:


> HI all. Not only was my vacation less than stellar but I have come back to a very bad work week.  While I was gone, my HR manager got into a disagreement with one of the production supervisors.  I guess she wanted me to fire him or something but when I told her that he had not done anything illegal by disagreeing with her, she has now claimed he has made untoward advances.  So now I've got attorneys and a complete sexual harrassment investigation going on.  This supervisor has worked for this company for 35 years so this is a huge deal and my entire staff is on edge because they have no idea what is happening (HR Mgr has been placed on paid leave until investigation is complete).
> 
> So I gained 5 lbs while on vacation and I haven't lost a thing since I got back.  I'm currently drinking a cup of hot chocolate because I need something soothing.  I wish I could add something stronger to it too!!!!!!
> 
> OH, and I got a call from Adventures by Disney and they have cancelled my September Costa Rica trip.  Grrrrrrrrrr.........
> 
> Good news is that I had another clean mammogram yesterday and now I get to go to doing it every 4 months instead of every 3 months.
> 
> Sorry this post is all about me.  I'll be back to the kind supportive Pakey next week, I promise.



Just wanted to give you  .

*Laura* - You're right. The book is _always_ better!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Pakey said:


> HI all. Not only was my vacation less than stellar but I have come back to a very bad work week.  While I was gone, my HR manager got into a disagreement with one of the production supervisors.  I guess she wanted me to fire him or something but when I told her that he had not done anything illegal by disagreeing with her, she has now claimed he has made untoward advances.  So now I've got attorneys and a complete sexual harrassment investigation going on.  This supervisor has worked for this company for 35 years so this is a huge deal and my entire staff is on edge because they have no idea what is happening (HR Mgr has been placed on paid leave until investigation is complete).
> 
> So I gained 5 lbs while on vacation and I haven't lost a thing since I got back.  I'm currently drinking a cup of hot chocolate because I need something soothing.  I wish I could add something stronger to it too!!!!!!
> 
> OH, and I got a call from Adventures by Disney and they have cancelled my September Costa Rica trip.  Grrrrrrrrrr.........
> 
> Good news is that I had another clean mammogram yesterday and now I get to go to doing it every 4 months instead of every 3 months.
> 
> Sorry this post is all about me.  I'll be back to the kind supportive Pakey next week, I promise.



Blah. Horrible situation  
 Great news on the mammograms though.



Disneyfreak92 said:


> You're right. The book is _always_ better!



I loved the film, but I agree 100% that the book is always better!


----------



## ArielSRL

DisneyGalUK said:


>





dwheatl said:


>



Thanks!  



> Yowza! $1000!



Yeh, I have never won anything remotely like that - just movie tickets or something, but I frequently enter online contests. It is nice to know that pays off sometimes.



UtahMama said:


> ACK! Is it weigh day eve already! I worked out a grand total of zero times this week! OH NO! With that, the best I can expect is a samerness. Crap!
> 
> I guess it's not too late to fiber up?



I worked out once...been sick for like 2 weeks now...wish it would go away. This never happens to me, I never get sick! I never miss work b/c of being sick but tomorrow I am taking my 2nd half day due to sickness in 2 weeks. Being a teacher, I feel like I can't be out the whole day.  

Also AF is visiting, and I have been stuffing my face, I feel like, so I'll probably be up. YUCK.


----------



## UtahMama

You guys! Good Luck with weigh ins tomorow!!!

I think I'll need a little "luck" this week!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

I just wanted to share that last Monday I had my 1st nursing exam of the new semester & today I found out that *I scored the highest grade in the class.*   The exam was 1 of 4 covering labor & delivery, the area of health care that I'm about 99% sure that I would like to work in the near future.  



UtahMama said:


> ACK! Is it weigh day eve already! I worked out a grand total of zero times this week! OH NO! With that, the best I can expect is a samerness. Crap!
> 
> I guess it's not too late to fiber up?



 Wendy.  How are your classes going?



Pakey said:


> HI all. Not only was my vacation less than stellar but I have come back to a very bad work week.  While I was gone, my HR manager got into a disagreement with one of the production supervisors.  I guess she wanted me to fire him or something but when I told her that he had not done anything illegal by disagreeing with her, she has now claimed he has made untoward advances.  So now I've got attorneys and a complete sexual harrassment investigation going on.  This supervisor has worked for this company for 35 years so this is a huge deal and my entire staff is on edge because they have no idea what is happening (HR Mgr has been placed on paid leave until investigation is complete).
> 
> So I gained 5 lbs while on vacation and I haven't lost a thing since I got back.  I'm currently drinking a cup of hot chocolate because I need something soothing.  I wish I could add something stronger to it too!!!!!!
> 
> OH, and I got a call from Adventures by Disney and they have cancelled my September Costa Rica trip.  Grrrrrrrrrr.........
> 
> Good news is that I had another clean mammogram yesterday and now I get to go to doing it every 4 months instead of every 3 months.
> 
> Sorry this post is all about me.  I'll be back to the kind supportive Pakey next week, I promise.



Just wanted to give you a  & congrats on the mammogram.



DisneyLaura said:


> I'm going to have a good weigh in tomorrow ladies and Aaron, AF is here and I already weighed myself this morning for a sneak peek.  Mom is doing good with the chemo, no nausea or vomiting, just tired.  I go to the surgeon in about an hour about my lump underneath my armpit, for those who don't know - the radiologist thinks it should be taken out because she can't tell what it is  Nervous but thinking of my mom more these days.  Well I'm off, I'll try to stop by later and let you know what the surgeon said



It's good to hear that your mom is doing well with no N/V.  I will certainly be thinking of you & hoping that everything went well with your surgeon consultation.


----------



## dwheatl

Faith, sorry about the sitch. That's a lot of crud to come back to after a crummy trip.


the Fidge said:


> Glad to hear Mom is holding up well in this.  On the other matter I have a problem and here it is:  Tell that doc if the lump does not weigh 30 lbs then whatever the balance it is betwwen the actual weight MUST be Removed in a place of YOUR choosing!
> 
> I did try this myself but oddly enough I got a no go from from grumpy old male surgeon.
> 
> Here's  hoping you get more cooperation if not demand DISNEY DOLLARS!!


 Thanks for making me laugh! 



DisneyLaura said:


> I'm going to have a good weigh in tomorrow ladies and Aaron, AF is here and I already weighed myself this morning for a sneak peek.  Mom is doing good with the chemo, no nausea or vomiting, just tired.  I go to the surgeon in about an hour about my lump underneath my armpit, for those who don't know - the radiologist thinks it should be taken out because she can't tell what it is  Nervous but thinking of my mom more these days.  Well I'm off, I'll try to stop by later and let you know what the surgeon said


 Thinking of you. 



my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> I just wanted to share that last Monday I had my 1st nursing exam of the new semester & today I found out that *I scored the highest grade in the class.*   The exam was 1 of 4 covering labor & delivery, the area of health care that I'm about 99% sure that I would like to work in the near future.


 Good job! 

I'm afraid to weigh in tomorrow, and I need a little pixie dust from you all. I've been eating out of pain/frustration this week. I had a cyst (or cysts) in one of my    and I had to wait a week to see the surgeon (I thought the ob/gyn could take care of it, but he sent me to the specialist). In the course of the week it hurt like heck, but got smaller, going from the size of a golf ball (yes, it looked like I had an implant on one side) to the size of a super ball. I'm pretty sure there was more than one cyst, and the others ruptured over the course of the week.  I went in to the surgeon today, and she tried to aspirate it. I've had that done before, no big deal. Except this time it hurt like a mother bear! She only got 2 ccs out, and when she looked with the ultrasound, she said there was a solid mass behind it. Not something any of us likes to hear. I have to go in next Tuesday for a biopsy. She said the chances that it is cancer are slim, so I'm not too worried, but I just figured this would all be taken care of today, and now it's still on my mind. 

Sorry if that was long and detailed. Short version - pixie dust please; my b00b hurts! (the tag fairy would never quote that, right?)


----------



## pixie dust 112

to Fidge, Pakey, Laura and Danielle!  And   too!  Hope everything looks up quickly!


I am a samer this week!


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi All!
I am down this week -1lb! 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

I've *lost 0.5lb *this week. 



dwheatl said:


> I'm afraid to weigh in tomorrow, and I need a little pixie dust from you all. I've been eating out of pain/frustration this week. I had a cyst (or cysts) in one of my    and I had to wait a week to see the surgeon (I thought the ob/gyn could take care of it, but he sent me to the specialist). In the course of the week it hurt like heck, but got smaller, going from the size of a golf ball (yes, it looked like I had an implant on one side) to the size of a super ball. I'm pretty sure there was more than one cyst, and the others ruptured over the course of the week.  I went in to the surgeon today, and she tried to aspirate it. I've had that done before, no big deal. Except this time it hurt like a mother bear! She only got 2 ccs out, and when she looked with the ultrasound, she said there was a solid mass behind it. Not something any of us likes to hear. I have to go in next Tuesday for a biopsy. She said the chances that it is cancer are slim, so I'm not too worried, but I just figured this would all be taken care of today, and now it's still on my mind.
> 
> Sorry if that was long and detailed. Short version - pixie dust please; my b00b hurts! (the tag fairy would never quote that, right?)


----------



## UGABelle

Morning Peeps!

I'm -0.4 this week.  Not much, but I'll take it!

Not much going on with me, but  to all those who need it!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

I was up .8 last week, but this week I'm *down 1.6*!  I don't know that I'll make my Valentine's Day goal, but I'm hoping to come pretty close. 



dwheatl said:


> Sorry if that was long and detailed. Short version - pixie dust please; my b00b hurts! (the tag fairy would never quote that, right?)



 and


----------



## LMO429

Hi Peeps

I'm a samer again this week I am not totally upset about it because aunt flow is in da house..I have a very good feeling next week I have going to see a great number


----------



## dwheatl

A minor miracle - I'm a samer this week. I did exercise most days, and when DH and I were talking about our Super Bowl binge, he pointed out that we didn't eat nearly as much as we used to.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Samer  

Hope everyones having a great day!


----------



## HockeyKat

I was -4.6  from Sunday. 

I was not going to weigh and then caved.  Twice.  I think now that I know the number I am going to continue to weigh in weekly. 


DWheatl, good luck with biopsy.  So scary.  

Faith, sorry about the bad week.


----------



## Pakey

As reported earlier, I am +5.  I can't remember ever being this stressed, even cancer didn't get me like this.  Let's hope next week there is some progress here and I can get back to normal.  In the meantime, I'm about to eat a doughnut, something I have not had in 2 years.


----------



## Sparkie

*down 2*

  I met my very first challenge goal!!!


----------



## DisneyLaura

the Fidge said:


> Glad to hear Mom is holding up well in this.  On the other matter I have a problem and here it is:  Tell that doc if the lump does not weigh 30 lbs then whatever the balance it is betwwen the actual weight MUST be Removed in a place of YOUR choosing!
> 
> I did try this myself but oddly enough I got a no go from from grumpy old male surgeon.
> 
> Here's  hoping you get more cooperation if not demand DISNEY DOLLARS!!



 Thanks for the laugh



DisneyGalUK said:


> I loved the film, but I agree 100% that the book is always better!



Just wanted to say I love your new siggie pic minus Belle of course 



my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> I just wanted to share that last Monday I had my 1st nursing exam of the new semester & today I found out that *I scored the highest grade in the class.*   The exam was 1 of 4 covering labor & delivery, the area of health care that I'm about 99% sure that I would like to work in the near future.



Way to go girl, that's something to be proud of 

Well first I want to tell everyone that the surgeon thinks it's just a sebacous cyst   and second I'm -4.2.  AF is just packing up and getting ready to leave so I know my gain from last week was because of her, bloating yuck.  Is it me or does our aunt's always come at the same time.  I think that's funny.


----------



## 2girlsmom

-2.5

I am just thrilled to be down this week, as I have been wanting to cheat and actually have a LITTLE, but apparently because I am thinking about it, I am still doing okay controlling. I told myself no french fries, but I did eat about 10 of them yesterday, for example... but then stopped instead of eating the whole order... kwim?


----------



## MA pigletfan

hey all
so i have been pretty sick this week with a nasty flu/bug..today i am finally out of my bed and sitting on the couch...which is a very good sign. i am DOWN 1.6 but that might be from being sick since all i ate yesterday was a muffin ( i seriously ate that for about 8 hours..picking away)...but i will take it! 
Laura..that is great news about it probably just being a cyst!!!
Faith..sorry about the stress..but YAY about the good mamogram news!
Dwheat...good luck...good thoughts coming your way!!!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

DisneyLaura said:


> Just wanted to say I love your new siggie pic minus Belle of course
> 
> *Thanks! I was considering sticking my own face over Bellas  *
> Well first I want to tell everyone that the surgeon thinks it's just a sebacous cyst   and second I'm -4.2.  AF is just packing up and getting ready to leave so I know my gain from last week was because of her, bloating yuck.  Is it me or does our aunt's always come at the same time.  I think that's funny.



 Great news!



MA pigletfan said:


> hey all
> so i have been pretty sick this week with a nasty flu/bug..today i am finally out of my bed and sitting on the couch...which is a very good sign. i am DOWN 1.6 but that might be from being sick since all i ate yesterday was a muffin ( i seriously ate that for about 8 hours..picking away)...but i will take it!
> Laura..that is great news about it probably just being a cyst!!!
> Faith..sorry about the stress..but YAY about the good mamogram news!
> Dwheat...good luck...good thoughts coming your way!!!



 Feel better soon


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I'm -1.4 today!

Have a nice evening everyone!


----------



## maroo

This is my first Friday Weigh In post...

So...

Can I put ALL of the weight I have lost since I started (right after Christmas)?  It isn't in your total yet?

If so...

I am -9.5

But...if I can only count this past weigh in (Tuesday), then I am up 0.5!  Bummer, but it was a well deserved half of a pound!


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Sorry, but I'm just doing a fly by to say I'm a SAMER.
Sorry I haven't been participating here... Been busy travelling back & forth to CA to take care of things there.  Trying to stay on target, though... I'm just hoping to get this last pound off before the massacre challenge is over!


----------



## punkin413

hey, everyone!  i'm posting a fly-by - will catch up tomorrow.  i forgot to weigh in today and i don't want to do it right now because i always weigh more at night.  so i will weigh in tomorrow.  

by the way, we went to see "he's just not that into you" tonight - it was really cute!  i love ginnifer goodwin anyway because i'm a huge "big love" fan.


----------



## dwheatl

punkin413 said:


> hey, everyone!  i'm posting a fly-by - will catch up tomorrow.  i forgot to weigh in today and i don't want to do it right now because i always weigh more at night.  so i will weigh in tomorrow.
> 
> by the way, we went to see "he's just not that into you" tonight - it was really cute!  i love ginnifer goodwin anyway because i'm a huge "big love" fan.



 Punkin.
DD is out seeing "he's just not that into you" right now. She loves Drew Barrymore and Jennifer Aniston, and we both love Justin Long, going back to his days as Warren P. Cheswick on "Ed."

Good luck on the saturday weigh-in.


----------



## DisneyLaura

2girlsmom said:


> -2.5
> 
> I am just thrilled to be down this week, as I have been wanting to cheat and actually have a LITTLE, but apparently because I am thinking about it, I am still doing okay controlling. I told myself no french fries, but I did eat about 10 of them yesterday, for example... but then stopped instead of eating the whole order... kwim?



 I would have never been able to do that, way to go



punkin413 said:


> hey, everyone!  i'm posting a fly-by - will catch up tomorrow.  i forgot to weigh in today and i don't want to do it right now because i always weigh more at night.  so i will weigh in tomorrow.
> 
> by the way, we went to see "he's just not that into you" tonight - it was really cute!  i love ginnifer goodwin anyway because i'm a huge "big love" fan.



I wanna see that too


----------



## punkin413

well, i am +1 pound today.    not a big deal except i seriously doubt i'll reach my v-day goal.  but i'll live.  AF left a few days ago so i can't blame it on that.   maybe i can blame it on the cranberry oatmeal cookies i made last weekend (of which i didn't pig out on but i still nibbled) and the prickly pear margarita i had last night.  so it's my own fault.   



dwheatl said:


> I'm afraid to weigh in tomorrow, and I need a little pixie dust from you all.



so sorry, danielle!  i know that's scary.  i'm thinking of you!!!!   



Pakey said:


> I can't remember ever being this stressed, even cancer didn't get me like this.



 



Sparkie said:


> I met my very first challenge goal!!!



AWESOME!!!   



DisneyLaura said:


> Well first I want to tell everyone that the surgeon thinks it's just a sebacous cyst



 

*lynda (and anyone else who responded - i can't remember who and i forgot to quote you)*  - thanks for the thoughts on the twilight movie.  it's not playing anywhere near me so i guess i'm going to have to wait for the DVD next month.  probably a good thing anyway since i'm sure i'll want to comment during the movie and i HATE it when people talk in the theater!  i'm into "new moon" now and i cannot believe what edward has done.  i'm so sad for bella!!!!!


----------



## ArielSRL

Well, I'm +1.4, but I knew I would be due to AF and giving in to AF cravings. I think I will be down next week. The weather is so beautiful here right now. If it continues, I'll be outside walking as much as I can.  

I am interested in seeing "He's Just Not That Into You" because of the cast - I too love Big Love and Ginnifer Goodwin - but I hadn't heard good things about it. I recently saw "The Curious Case of Benjamin Button" and absolutely LOVED it. Probably going to see "Gran Torino" tomorrow as I have heard it is excellent and I think we will go there for part of our date (then watch the Pro Bowl, as we are both sports lovers).  

As for the guy, we actually went out last night as well. Last minute kind of thing; I was in the mood for margaritas, so he offered to take me out. Things seem to be going well.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

punkin413 said:


> *lynda (and anyone else who responded - i can't remember who and i forgot to quote you)*  - thanks for the thoughts on the twilight movie.  it's not playing anywhere near me so i guess i'm going to have to wait for the DVD next month.  probably a good thing anyway since i'm sure i'll want to comment during the movie and i HATE it when people talk in the theater!  i'm into "new moon" now and i cannot believe what edward has done.  i'm so sad for bella!!!!!



OH! I remember being so upset while reading that book, but after reading all of them, I look back and think, that book was really good! I want to go back and read it again. 

On the subject of Twilight - *Kelly* - LOVE the signature picture!!!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Disneyfreak92 said:


> OH! I remember being so upset while reading that book, but after reading all of them, I look back and think, that book was really good! I want to go back and read it again.
> 
> *Me too! Ive just got my books back from my friend so I think im going to read them again!*
> 
> On the subject of Twilight - *Kelly* - LOVE the signature picture!!!



 Isn't it fabulous! I think this might be a new favourite 'Edward Look' for me!


----------



## punkin413

DisneyGalUK said:


> Isn't it fabulous! I think this might be a new favourite 'Edward Look' for me!



personally i like it better like this....






 

just a little joke. 

although i will say i've been watching a lot of twilight interviews on youtube now that i've read the first book and i don't think i like kristin stewart very much.  she seems very ungrateful and snooty and just seems like she doesn't want to be doing any interviews whatsoever.  i know she's supposedly shy or whatever but c'mon - you signed up to be an actress.  you're an idiot if you think that you don't have to promote your movies.  just put on a smile and get over it.

i went jogging today - it's 65 degrees here!    it was the first time in awhile i haven't had to breathe through a scarf while i'm jogging!  i know it won't last though.  i'm so ready for spring it's pathetic!

oh, and i saw an interview with kate winslet last night that made me smile.  she was talking about her back side and how she's just going to love it no matter what from now on.  i was like YOU GO GIRL!!!!  i will see if i can find it and if so i'll post it here.


----------



## punkin413

i couldn't find a video but i found the quote.  it was an interview with cynthia mcfadden on nightline on ABC.

----------------------------------------------------

"I don't know a single woman who doesn't stand up and check the tushie before she walks out the door," she said. "I've decided I am going to start loving my backside, really just saying, yes. Because I don't know anyone who does that, you know? And for my daughter, I want to be able to say to her, I love this.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

punkin413 said:


> personally i like it better like this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a little joke.
> 
> although i will say i've been watching a lot of twilight interviews on youtube now that i've read the first book and i don't think i like kristin stewart very much.  she seems very ungrateful and snooty and just seems like she doesn't want to be doing any interviews whatsoever.  i know she's supposedly shy or whatever but c'mon - you signed up to be an actress.  you're an idiot if you think that you don't have to promote your movies.  just put on a smile and get over it.



Dawn thats MUCH better! 

Im not a huge Kristin Stewart fan to be honest - liked her in the film but found the same thing when watching interviews - come on, make an effort! Did you see the pics of her a while back smoking something a little suspect on her front steps? Now each to their own, but not the best thing to be doing in full view of the paparazzi when you're in a huge film!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Hi all, gone back to weighing myself on a Sunday again as I am always lightest, and mentally I need to see that! Don't think Aaran has done the chart yet, so will post today rather than waiting for Friday . . . I am *-1.7*!!! VERY happy!! The scales had beeen on go-slow all week since my birthday meal and I was in despair - screamed the house down with excitement this morning!

Sorry to hear about individuals problems - will answer individually soon! Been busy all week but have been reading posts. Finally gave in after listening to you all talking about it and bought the Twilight book . . . now I have to try avoid whenever you mention it! I DO like the look of that picture you have in your signature DisneyGalUk - incentive to get reading!!!

Off to see "He's not that into you" this afternoon" so glad to see the good reviews - am treating myself to a bar of chocolate to take. Bliss!


----------



## DisneyLaura

punkin413 said:


> *lynda (and anyone else who responded - i can't remember who and i forgot to quote you)*  - thanks for the thoughts on the twilight movie.  it's not playing anywhere near me so i guess i'm going to have to wait for the DVD next month.  probably a good thing anyway since i'm sure i'll want to comment during the movie and i HATE it when people talk in the theater!  i'm into "new moon" now and i cannot believe what edward has done.  i'm so sad for bella!!!!!



I remember saying to myself Oh dear she's gonna go with Jacob - she can't I say can't.



punkin413 said:


> personally i like it better like this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a little joke.
> 
> although i will say i've been watching a lot of twilight interviews on youtube now that i've read the first book and i don't think i like kristin stewart very much.  she seems very ungrateful and snooty and just seems like she doesn't want to be doing any interviews whatsoever.  i know she's supposedly shy or whatever but c'mon - you signed up to be an actress.  you're an idiot if you think that you don't have to promote your movies.  just put on a smile and get over it.



I said this before.  I saw her on an interview with Good Morning America and she was like bothered by all the fans that were there for  her and Robert.  I think she was good in the movie but when you have a picture in your mind of what a character looks like - she's not what I imagined.


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps!

Sorry I am MIA lately..I have a huge work schedule this semester, I took less classes last semester becasue of the wedding and this semester I'm paying for it.  We also have been looking to buy a home so that has been exhausting our weekends.  

It's going to be such a weird adjustment when we finally do move to nj, I'm so use to living in the city its going to be weird when we move to the country lol, but its time to start growing up...we can't raise a family in the city I want our kids to have a backyard..it's sad a little boy on my floor rides his bike in the hallway after I saw that I knew it was time to grow up and make the switch

Gina ....did you decide on a honeymoon spot yet?

Dawn..did you make reservations for dinner in NYC yet? (I think it's probably 2 early most restaurants wont let you make reservation until a month out)


----------



## punkin413

LMO429 said:


> It's going to be such a weird adjustment when we finally do move to nj, I'm so use to living in the city its going to be weird when we move to the country lol, but its time to start growing up...we can't raise a family in the city I want our kids to have a backyard..it's sad a little boy on my floor rides his bike in the hallway after I saw that I knew it was time to grow up and make the switch
> 
> Dawn..did you make reservations for dinner in NYC yet? (I think it's probably 2 early most restaurants wont let you make reservation until a month out)



i think you're making the right decision.  don't get me wrong...i love the city.  but just to visit.  i LOVE living in the country.  but your defnition of country and mine are probably very different.  the town i live in has a kroger, a food lion, fast food and about 3 privately-owned restaurants and that's it!  but i love it because i have my own space and it's quiet and our school system is the best in georgia.  plus i'm like 5 minutes from the interstate and once i hop on that it's only 20 minutes and i'm at one of the best mall areas in the state.  i'm sure you'll love having more space - plus you'll be close enough to NYC to visit often!

that poor kid with his bike in the hallway!  that makes me sad.

we haven't made any reservations yet.  we've booked the hotel and flight and we've bought tickets for wicked but that's it so far.  i have a list of restaurants we're looking at that i compiled from your recommendations and all the others i got from different people.  we can't go out to eat at a nice place EVERY day we're there because we're on a budget (especially my sister who's fresh out of college) but we'll have a few nice meals.  i can't wait!


----------



## punkin413

DisneyLaura said:


> I remember saying to myself Oh dear she's gonna go with Jacob - she can't I say can't.



i'm on the part right now where he's fixing the bikes she got.  he seems nice but he's too nice.  i like edward better (so far)!    i saw some t-shirts at cafepress.com that say CULLEN 17 on them - i thought about getting one but i need to save money right now.


----------



## MA pigletfan

LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> Sorry I am MIA lately..I have a huge work schedule this semester, I took less classes last semester becasue of the wedding and this semester I'm paying for it.  We also have been looking to buy a home so that has been exhausting our weekends.
> 
> It's going to be such a weird adjustment when we finally do move to nj, I'm so use to living in the city its going to be weird when we move to the country lol, but its time to start growing up...we can't raise a family in the city I want our kids to have a backyard..it's sad a little boy on my floor rides his bike in the hallway after I saw that I knew it was time to grow up and make the switch
> 
> Gina ....did you decide on a honeymoon spot yet?
> 
> Dawn..did you make reservations for dinner in NYC yet? (I think it's probably 2 early most restaurants wont let you make reservation until a month out)


Hey Lauren,....no we have not!!!   We still have to meet with a travel agent, the first one i tried to contact has been TERRIBLE about getting back to me, so i am not even going to bother with her. I think we will go to AAA this weekend and see what they can tell us/offer us! Maui is looking like a top choice though!! 


I am feeling better today..made it to work thankfully! i still have a very small appetite, which sounds like a good thing, but its annoying because i am so weak and tired!! ah well..won't be earning activity points this week!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

LMO429 said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> Sorry I am MIA lately..I have a huge work schedule this semester, I took less classes last semester becasue of the wedding and this semester I'm paying for it.  We also have been looking to buy a home so that has been exhausting our weekends.
> 
> It's going to be such a weird adjustment when we finally do move to nj, I'm so use to living in the city its going to be weird when we move to the country lol, but its time to start growing up...we can't raise a family in the city I want our kids to have a backyard..it's sad a little boy on my floor rides his bike in the hallway after I saw that I knew it was time to grow up and make the switch
> 
> )



Hi Lauren.  . .  how are you getting on with Charlean Extreme? My DH and I moved on to the Push section tonight. Our SelecTech weights also arrived today and the combined result has got Tony's and my arms shaking so bad that neither of us can drive tonight and i can barely type! OMG I feel well worked out! I went up to 22lb on one of the leg exercises - I never in my life thought I would lift a weight that heavy!!

Thats so sad about the little boy on his bike. I understand why it will be hard to leave - I have only been to NewYork twice and I found it impossible to leave - I just loved it!


----------



## LMO429

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Hi Lauren.  . .  how are you getting on with Charlean Extreme? My DH and I moved on to the Push section tonight. Our SelecTech weights also arrived today and the combined result has got Tony's and my arms shaking so bad that neither of us can drive tonight and i can barely type! OMG I feel well worked out! I went up to 22lb on one of the leg exercises - I never in my life thought I would lift a weight that heavy!!
> 
> Thats so sad about the little boy on his bike. I understand why it will be hard to leave - I have only been to NewYork twice and I found it impossible to leave - I just loved it!



WOW 22lbs! I am so jealous you got the select techs..I want them but they are expensive

I am on my 4th week of the burn program I lost 5 pounds this month and lost an inch of my thighs, abducters, and waist..lost 1.5 off of both my arms and 1/2 inch of my arms..everyone keeps asking me if I am losing weight

although I am frustrated because it was weight I gained from the wedding I need to lose another 5 pounds to get back to that weight before I am totally satisfied


----------



## LMO429

MA pigletfan said:


> Hey Lauren,....no we have not!!!   We still have to meet with a travel agent, the first one i tried to contact has been TERRIBLE about getting back to me, so i am not even going to bother with her. I think we will go to AAA this weekend and see what they can tell us/offer us! Maui is looking like a top choice though!!
> 
> 
> I am feeling better today..made it to work thankfully! i still have a very small appetite, which sounds like a good thing, but its annoying because i am so weak and tired!! ah well..won't be earning activity points this week!




You will love Maui! I hope it works out


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

LMO429 said:


> WOW 22lbs! I am so jealous you got the select techs..I want them but they are expensive
> 
> I am on my 4th week of the burn program I lost 5 pounds this month and lost an inch of my thighs, abducters, and waist..lost 1.5 off of both my arms and 1/2 inch of my arms..everyone keeps asking me if I am losing weight



We decided to get them once DH started doing the programme as well. In a month we had already had to buy 3 additional sets of dumbbells for him and that was before even getting on to the Push section where you have to go heavier. The whole house was just full of weights! Select Techs are a silly price, but we found some cheapish on Ebay (all those people who's new years resolutions are slipping already!!) so keep an eye out! 

Wow you have done really well with your inches! I am aching for my thighs to vanish!!!!!!!!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Three weeks in a row of being a samer.  This is getting ridiculous!






Hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## dwheatl

Thanks Aaron, for posting that. I feel so tempted to eat off program right now.

To everyone, thanks for the good wishes. I went in today for the biopsy, and it went better than I could have imagined. The doctor said I have an incredible number of cysts, but no solid mass, so nothing to biopsy. He aspirated a few of the big ones, which means under my arm is like a pin cushion (there are at least 20 holes there), but definitely not malignant, so whoop-de-doo!

To those who are worried about their own health or that of a loved one, you are in my prayers every day, but you were especially on my mind today.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

So close!

I posted this on the TB, but I would like some adult/parent opinions too. 

So we have penpals from the elementry school (2nd grade) for this school club.
I got this really nice girl she loves hanging out with me when we visit.
Well today I learned that she was moving in 2 weeks. She really wanted to see me more so she wrote down her adress and phone number.
Now I was afraid of this because I didn't know what her mom would say and since I'm in highschool I have a lot of things I have to do and can't hang out with her all the time.
Well I gave her my number so she could call every once in awhile because I know I wouldn't call as often as she'd like or I'd forget. I was afraid her mom would be mad but she didn't and about 20 minutes after I got home she called me.

She wants me to come over and play with her. First she asked for me to come over tonight and then tomorrow. Both times I told her I was busy and maybe some other time.
I don't know her parents and neither does my mom and she doesn't think hanging out at her house would be a good idea because I don't know what her family is like.
I wouldn't feel comfortable visiting her but I don't want to hurt her feelings, or what to tell her.
I've thought about having her find a day, perhaps Friday, at a certain time when she could call me and talk to me for about 10 minutes about her week.
Like I said I have many things to take care of and I don't want her being sad that I didn't answer the phone because I was busy and being interrupted while I was doing something important. I also don't feel comfortable with her calling me up whenever she pleases just for the fact I've only visited with her four times and it just feels strange to me for some reason.

I've thought about telling her that we should just go back to being penpals and instead of through the school that I could continue to talk with her in letters, especially because she's moving instead of on the phone. I'm just kinda split.

If it was your child how would you rather their penpal tell them?

Any thoughts? Advice? Thanks!


----------



## dwheatl

::Snow_White:: said:


> So close!
> 
> I posted this on the TB, but I would like some adult/parent opinions too.
> 
> So we have penpals from the elementry school (2nd grade) for this school club.
> I got this really nice girl she loves hanging out with me when we visit.
> Well today I learned that she was moving in 2 weeks. She really wanted to see me more so she wrote down her adress and phone number.
> Now I was afraid of this because I didn't know what her mom would say and since I'm in highschool I have a lot of things I have to do and can't hang out with her all the time.
> Well I gave her my number so she could call every once in awhile because I know I wouldn't call as often as she'd like or I'd forget. I was afraid her mom would be mad but she didn't and about 20 minutes after I got home she called me.
> 
> She wants me to come over and play with her. First she asked for me to come over tonight and then tomorrow. Both times I told her I was busy and maybe some other time.
> I don't know her parents and neither does my mom and she doesn't think hanging out at her house would be a good idea because I don't know what her family is like.
> I wouldn't feel comfortable visiting her but I don't want to hurt her feelings, or what to tell her.
> I've thought about having her find a day, perhaps Friday, at a certain time when she could call me and talk to me for about 10 minutes about her week.
> Like I said I have many things to take care of and I don't want her being sad that I didn't answer the phone because I was busy and being interrupted while I was doing something important. I also don't feel comfortable with her calling me up whenever she pleases just for the fact I've only visited with her four times and it just feels strange to me for some reason.
> 
> I've thought about telling her that we should just go back to being penpals and instead of through the school that I could continue to talk with her in letters, especially because she's moving instead of on the phone. I'm just kinda split.
> 
> If it was your child how would you rather their penpal tell them?
> 
> Any thoughts? Advice? Thanks!



I would definitely go back to letters. Second graders have a hard time respecting personal space. Maybe let her parents know how much she wants a friend. Maybe they can help her find someone in her own age group after the move.


----------



## punkin413

dwheatl said:


> Thanks Aaron, for posting that. I feel so tempted to eat off program right now.
> 
> To everyone, thanks for the good wishes. I went in today for the biopsy, and it went better than I could have imagined. The doctor said I have an incredible number of cysts, but no solid mass, so nothing to biopsy. He aspirated a few of the big ones, which means under my arm is like a pin cushion (there are at least 20 holes there), but definitely not malignant, so whoop-de-doo!
> 
> To those who are worried about their own health or that of a loved one, you are in my prayers every day, but you were especially on my mind today.



glad to hear the good news, danielle!     sorry your arm is feeling like a pin cushion - that's never a good thing!  feel better soon.


----------



## MA pigletfan

hey all! 
 a bit of a fly by..but thanks for all the "get well soons" i am feeling a lot better today..just in time for AF to come and make me miserable again..sigh  oh well.. will take that ANY DAY over the flu/bug!!!
OH OFF TOPIC: American Idol..yes i am addicted but OH MYLANTA..If that Tatiana girl makes it any further...I might have to not watch..I swear my head is seconds away from popping off every time she is on the screen!


----------



## punkin413

i think today may be our resident thread hunk's birthday.  am i right, aaron???


----------



## the Fidge

*Punkin* are those sugar free chocolate your smiley is showing off to me that they're tosing in their mouth??  Thats right I am jealous of a chocolate popping smily!

*Danielle* HOOOOOORRRRRRAAAYYYY!!! Congrats ok so need to know did you have them toss that on the scale and any taker on the 20 lb theory of mine???

*Gina*Happy to hear you are on the mend!

OK where's the Birthday BOY?????


----------



## the Fidge

*HAPPY  BIRTHDAY AARON!!!!! *


----------



## punkin413

the Fidge said:


> *Punkin* are those sugar free chocolate your smiley is showing off to me that they're tosing in their mouth??  Thats right I am jealous of a chocolate popping smily!



um.....of course.   



the Fidge said:


> *HAPPY  BIRTHDAY AARON!!!!! *



I SECOND THAT!!!!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

*Happy Birthday Aaron!!!*


----------



## dwheatl

Happy birthday, Aaron. 

I was going to post a Big Hunk picture here, but I can't post a link from photobucket right now. Don't ask me why


----------



## LMO429

Happy Birthday Aaron!!!  

Tomorrow I get to make my ADRs for Disney   Cant Wait for our trip I am so excited it is giving me that motivation to do that extra rep or really go for it in cardio.

My weight was a little stagnate for a while there I read online that people who are doing Chalean Extremem were having the same problem in the beginning well, the creator of the program tells you to be patient and stick it out and you will see results I believe it now because I did an early way in this week and it's looking really good.  

What is everyone's VDAY plans!?  My husband and I are going to borgata (hotel) in a.c. (atlantic city) and seeing a concert, having dinner should be fun!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Happy birthday Aaron!!! 

Lauren - enjoy ADR day!!!  We made all ours last week and got everything we wanted! I am so excited to try California Grill at last! Have arranged for a cake to be brought out to my DH over the meal (no special occasion, just to say I love him!) so can't wait for it to come!!! Where are you planning on going? Got an email from the travel agent this morning and just 79 days to go - I can't breath I am so excited!!!   Glad the weight is coming off - I have AF so am expecting a grimmer Friday! 

Have you looked at getting the extra Charlene Extreme workouts mentioned in the guidebook - I considered it but they are $50!!!  So am sticking with the originals!

Valentines day - we will be having a takeaway, a bottle of wine and a film at home. Can't celebrate love without our doggies,  so we stay in with them!!!! Am hoping to maybe get taken to the cinema at some point that day though to see Bolt and get my Disney fix- anyone seen it?


----------



## LMO429

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Happy birthday Aaron!!!
> 
> Lauren - enjoy ADR day!!!  We made all ours last week and got everything we wanted! I am so excited to try California Grill at last! Have arranged for a cake to be brought out to my DH over the meal (no special occasion, just to say I love him!) so can't wait for it to come!!! Where are you planning on going? Got an email from the travel agent this morning and just 79 days to go - I can't breath I am so excited!!!   Glad the weight is coming off - I have AF so am expecting a grimmer Friday!
> 
> Have you looked at getting the extra Charlene Extreme workouts mentioned in the guidebook - I considered it but they are $50!!!  So am sticking with the originals!
> 
> Valentines day - we will be having a takeaway, a bottle of wine and a film at home. Can't celebrate love without our doggies,  so we stay in with them!!!! Am hoping to maybe get taken to the cinema at some point that day though to see Bolt and get my Disney fix- anyone seen it?




I loved California Grill we went last year, you will enjoy it!  We are getting in super early Sat May 9th we got a one day park hopper and plan on going to the mk for a little while and then epcot ..we are spending that one night at the dolphin hotel..then from May 10th - May 14th we are goign on the disunplugged podcast cruise on the disney wonder(are any other peeps going on this?) and then from May 14th  - May 21st we wil be at the Beach Club Hotel.

When I got Chalean Extreme I got the deluxe package that came with the 3 xtra workouts i am trying to follow the guide book and you do not do those 3 workouts until you get to the lean phase so I have awhile till I try those out


----------



## ArielSRL

I don't really know you too much, Aaron...but HAPPY BIRTHDAY a day late.

Since my guy and I are a "new item" we are avoiding the VDay pressure and going out tomorrow night instead. Nothing too crazy, just dinner and drinks out. I did get him a musical VDay card - but it is very general - and some Premium M&Ms that he mentioned he likes. He did bring me flowers on Sunday.


----------



## the Fidge

*Peeps**if Aaron doesn't show up soon I am cutting that cake!!!!!!*

You know its been all night wonder what Aaron found more interesting to do on his brithday??? Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Thank you for all of the birthday wishes!  I took off from work, watched a movie, went to lunch with my mom, and just enjoyed being away from work for a day.  All in all, a very good day.

I checked my weight log, and I'm about 12 pounds lighter this birthday than I was last birthday.  (I'm trying to forget the fact that I'd be 20 pounds lighter than last birthday if I hadn't completely fallen off the wagon the last two months of 2008!)  But I'm 45 pounds lighter than when I turned 30 two years ago, so that's cool.

The bad news - I'm dreading weighing in tomorrow.  I had a Reuben sandwich for lunch, and birthday cake after supper.  Not good!  (Well, it was very good but not for my diet...)


----------



## the Fidge

AAron glad you appeared or I would not have been able to hold out any longer!  Birthday's are a celebration not a moment to feel badly about cake!  You may just be surprised plus us girlies get a few extra lbs per month so its all good!

How wonderful too that you know the difference in weight from year to year what a wonderful way to reinforce the changes!

I am honestly thinking this week is looking good, I started using sheets to track food, water and exercise.  Its helping too!

I will start next week in the classroom and guess what I asked to do:  walk the wheelchair students around the grounds btw its all up hill both ways!  

I see the nurse of one of the students who will not move for anything and I have invited ehr to walk etc nothing she just wants to gripe about her size instead.  I don't want to be like that.  I am not finding fault only some of my own hidden short comings.

So Aaron I will fall short of my Valentines goal but am eager to get working on a St Pattys and Easter goal!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Lauren - enjoy ADR day!!!  We made all ours last week and got everything we wanted! I am so excited to try California Grill at last! Have arranged for a cake to be brought out to my DH over the meal (no special occasion, just to say I love him!) so can't wait for it to come!!! Where are you planning on going? Got an email from the travel agent this morning and just 79 days to go - I can't breath I am so excited!!!   Glad the weight is coming off - I have AF so am expecting a grimmer Friday!
> 
> Valentines day - we will be having a takeaway, a bottle of wine and a film at home. Can't celebrate love without our doggies,  so we stay in with them!!!! Am hoping to maybe get taken to the cinema at some point that day though to see Bolt and get my Disney fix- anyone seen it?





LMO429 said:


> I loved California Grill we went last year, you will enjoy it!  We are getting in super early Sat May 9th we got a one day park hopper and plan on going to the mk for a little while and then epcot ..we are spending that one night at the dolphin hotel..then from May 10th - May 14th we are goign on the disunplugged podcast cruise on the disney wonder(are any other peeps going on this?) and then from May 14th  - May 21st we wil be at the Beach Club Hotel.



I think we are all going to be there at the same time in May. I'll be there from the 14th-23rd. We are having dinner with our friends who are joining us on the trip tomorrow night so we can discuss and make ADRs!  

And I did see Bolt at El Capitan theater when we were in California. I was pretty wrapped up in the whole "experience" of being there, so I my memory of it is a bit muddled (It doesn't take much to muddle my memory anyway.), but I know it was a cute movie... and that I loved the hamster!


----------



## DisneyLaura

LMO429 said:


> It's going to be such a weird adjustment when we finally do move to nj, I'm so use to living in the city its going to be weird when we move to the country lol, but its time to start growing up...we can't raise a family in the city I want our kids to have a backyard..it's sad a little boy on my floor rides his bike in the hallway after I saw that I knew it was time to grow up and make the switch



I can totally see why you want to move out of the city because my kids love the outside and our yard but you can always visit the city.  DH and I just went in October for our anniv and I can't wait to go back and stay overnight.  But I do understand but there is always Central Park too but I guess that's not the same.



punkin413 said:


> i'm on the part right now where he's fixing the bikes she got.  he seems nice but he's too nice.  i like edward better (so far)!    i saw some t-shirts at cafepress.com that say CULLEN 17 on them - i thought about getting one but i need to save money right now.



I wanted to buy a shirt from Hot Topic that said "Team Cullen" but I thought I was too old  



dwheatl said:


> To everyone, thanks for the good wishes. I went in today for the biopsy, and it went better than I could have imagined. The doctor said I have an incredible number of cysts, but no solid mass, so nothing to biopsy. He aspirated a few of the big ones, which means under my arm is like a pin cushion (there are at least 20 holes there), but definitely not malignant, so whoop-de-doo!
> 
> To those who are worried about their own health or that of a loved one, you are in my prayers every day, but you were especially on my mind today.



Danielle glad your arm is doing bette besides it feeling like a pin cushion.  



::Snow_White:: said:


> I posted this on the TB, but I would like some adult/parent opinions too.



I would definately just go back to letters as well.  Maybe you can have the teachers involed in the penpal get involved 



LMO429 said:


> What is everyone's VDAY plans!?  My husband and I are going to borgata (hotel) in a.c. (atlantic city) and seeing a concert, having dinner should be fun!



We're going to Kobis (a habachi japanese restaurat) with my mom and kids.

Happy Belated Birthday Aaron!


I go today to get my cyst out.  I was supposed to go next thursday but it's getting infected.  It went from a chick pea to a walnut in three days so I'm going today.  I'm nervous about the navocane (I probably spelled that wrong).  I'll let you know what happens later.


----------



## LMO429

Sending Pixie Dust your way Laura


----------



## the Fidge

Prayers and Pixie Laura, on the lighter side of the surgery, it will probably the first undisturbed nap.  WHen I awoke I was a little sad the nap was over.

Rest up, and know you are in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Pakey

Hi all.  Sorry I haven't posted.  I've tried to keep up on the reading though.  I've been really sick.  My white counts remain low so when I get something like the flu, it drags on and on.  I have to work each day due to the sexual harrassment/lawsuit claim going on so I'm whipped by the time I get home and head straight to bed.

Aaron, sorry I missed your birthday.  And I love ruebens, you deserve one once a year!!!

Laura, good luck today.  Danielle, glad you are feeling better.  

I'll be at WDW in May also, but I'm going the 2nd through the 9th, staying at Beach Club.  I'm hoping to have lost the weight I gained from my trip 2 weeks ago before the next one.  I'm going with some friends met on the dis and we have lots of huge meals planned with many faves on the list.   

I don't think there are any valentine's plans for us.  We bought another piece of art and that's our gift to one another.  As sick as I've been, I'm not wanting to eat out.  I'll stick to soup!!!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY AARON!  

Laura - Good thoughts coming your way   

Pakey - Feel better soon


----------



## Disneyfreak92

I forgot all about posting our Valentine's Day plans! I'm pretty excited because I surprised DH on Christmas with tickets for V-Day to see Jeff Dunham. (He is a comedian/ventriliquist - very funny!) So we are going to dinner and to that show!


----------



## punkin413

LMO429 said:


> Tomorrow I get to make my ADRs for Disney   Cant Wait for our trip I am so excited it is giving me that motivation to do that extra rep or really go for it in cardio.
> 
> What is everyone's VDAY plans!?  My husband and I are going to borgata (hotel) in a.c. (atlantic city) and seeing a concert, having dinner should be fun!



good luck on your ADRs!

i know we're weird, but ray and i don't celebrate valentine's day.  we never have.  there's too much pressure for it to be a good day!!!!!!  the one and only time we did it turned into a nightmare and it was no one's fault.  anyway, i think hallmark created it just to make gobs of money off people.  have fun for those of you who do celebrate it!

i will however accept any chocolate that comes my way due to said holiday.  hence my smiley guy below.   



the Fidge said:


> You know its been all night wonder what Aaron found more interesting to do on his brithday??? Hmmmmmmmm



 



WI_DisneyFan said:


> The bad news - I'm dreading weighing in tomorrow.  I had a Reuben sandwich for lunch, and birthday cake after supper.  Not good!  (Well, it was very good but not for my diet...)



you're entitled to skip a week for your birthday.     i will admit i'm dreading tomorrow too.  for some reason my weight isn't going anywhere lately.  but i have been exercising a lot this week.  i didn't get to today because i had court until 6:30 - fun!   my digestive system's been all crazy though since i started counting my calories again.  i just started taking these vegetable laxatives that my boss recommended - they're very mild.  but i hope they help with that issue and as a result the weight comes off faster!



DisneyLaura said:


> I go today to get my cyst out.  I was supposed to go next thursday but it's getting infected.  It went from a chick pea to a walnut in three days so I'm going today.  I'm nervous about the navocane (I probably spelled that wrong).  I'll let you know what happens later.



  hope it went well!



Pakey said:


> Hi all.  Sorry I haven't posted.  I've tried to keep up on the reading though.  I've been really sick.  My white counts remain low so when I get something like the flu, it drags on and on.  I have to work each day due to the sexual harrassment/lawsuit claim going on so I'm whipped by the time I get home and head straight to bed.



  hope you feel better soon!  i know the stress doesn't help either.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

We're the same as Dawn and her hubby.  We don't go out of our way for Valentines Day. No cards, no chocolate, no flowers.  Although, this year we are seeing Disney on Ice at 11:00, and then a play (Our Town) at our local community theater.  But those two are purely coincidence.  Disney on Ice just happened to be in the area (an hour north of us) this weekend; and we've been getting season tickets for the community theater for 6 or 7 years and this is our normal night to go.  So it has nothing to do with February 14.

Good luck tomorrow everybody!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

Happy Birthday Aaron!  Sorry I'm late....  

Laura... I hope everything went well.  

Pakey... I hope you feel better soon!  


*83 Days Until Graduation*!


----------



## dwheatl

the Fidge said:


> I am honestly thinking this week is looking good, I started using sheets to track food, water and exercise.  Its helping too!
> 
> I will start next week in the classroom and guess what I asked to do:  walk the wheelchair students around the grounds btw its all up hill both ways!
> 
> I see the nurse of one of the students who will not move for anything and I have invited ehr to walk etc nothing she just wants to gripe about her size instead.  I don't want to be like that.  I am not finding fault only some of my own hidden short comings.


 I do so much better when I am tracking. If I write down everything I eat and the exercise, I am very unlikely to cheat. And for the walking around campus, I started using my pedometer, and it makes me more willing to get up and move instead of being lazy and putting things off. I read that the goal for being active is 10,000 steps, and I'm doing 12,000-13,000 on work days. No wonder I come home pooped.
Good for you for getting out and moving. You are so wonderful, you deserve to be healthy.



Pakey said:


> Hi all.  Sorry I haven't posted.  I've tried to keep up on the reading though.  I've been really sick.  !


 Hope you feel better soon. Do you take any supplements (like zinc, for example) to boost your immune system? I swear by it.

We don't usually go out on 2/14, but this year is a big deal. Our diocese has a Mass and reception on Valentine's Day for all married couples celebrating 25 or 50 years , and this is our year. Even though our anniversary is not until next December, we get to celebrate now, as they only do this once a year.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

punkin413 said:


> i know we're weird, but ray and i don't celebrate valentine's day.  we never have.  there's too much pressure for it to be a good day!!!!!!  the one and only time we did it turned into a nightmare and it was no one's fault.  anyway, i think hallmark created it just to make gobs of money off people.  have fun for those of you who do celebrate it!





WI_DisneyFan said:


> We're the same as Dawn and her hubby.  We don't go out of our way for Valentines Day. No cards, no chocolate, no flowers.  Although, this year we are seeing Disney on Ice at 11:00, and then a play (Our Town) at our local community theater.  But those two are purely coincidence.  Disney on Ice just happened to be in the area (an hour north of us) this weekend; and we've been getting season tickets for the community theater for 6 or 7 years and this is our normal night to go.  So it has nothing to do with February 14.



Same here. We get cards if we remember!  

Weigh-in this week - SAMER.

Ive been a bit 'off-it' this past two weeks, but I have now rejoined WW and am going to the classes so that will hopefully help.

Have a great weigh-in everyone


----------



## the Fidge

*Down 2 lbs here!*


----------



## lovealldisney

Happy belated BIRTHDAY Aaron!!! I'm glad you had a nice day!  

I am down 1.6 this week! 

Valentines for us is dinner and a movie! We need a night out. Hubby working crazy hours lately! 

Just wanted to say I wish I could be posting more here but I took a new position here at work and it's been crazy busy with training for it! 

Have a great weekend everyone! And HAPPY VALENTINES DAY!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Happy Birthday Aaron!

I have to admit I am SO dissapointed. I was so close to my goal, and this week has actually been the biggest jump for me ever.
I'm up 4.4 pounds!
I can't believe it! I've been stuck between the same 3 pounds for months and I finally broke it and now I'm back to where I started.
Admittedly I've not exercised nearly at all this month, and been crazy stressed. I've not ate very right and the snacks definately did it for me.
I am DETERMINED, I'm going to stop. Starting today. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## LMO429

Hi Peeps! Good Morning today

I am down 3 pounds   

Finally some progress!!!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

Sorry to be MIA again! I'm not kidding, school is HARD work and hugely time consuming, but I TOTALLY love it!

Ironically, I got a spiffy new laptop, but use it mostly for school (funny how that works). Much, much less time for play!  ((which SUCKS))

soooo it's weigh day, eh?

With no thanks to exercise, which I again didn't do, I managed to pull out a whopping -6 pound loss. I realize the loss is _just_ due to eating less this week (still eating "clean") and with the lack of muscle work, fear it's temporary. But a goal is a goal and I'll take it happily!   


I reeeally want to get under a certain number (Gayle and Lynda!!!!!!) and am only a little over one pound away from that goal. WHEN will my jean size go down, I wonder. Geeez!  

So, my MOTHER is coming to live with us today. UGHHHHH! Maybe some of you with "special" mother's can feel my anxiety and dread. I'm trying to make the best out of this, but it will take the patience of a saint  to survive this even marginally. Prayers seriously appreciated, peeps!


----------



## UGABelle

So Peeps I am only -0.2 today - which means I didn't meet my Valentine's Day goal

But, I am still feeling good considering I have worked out about 30 of the 44 days so far this year - which is about how many I worked out TOTAL last year.  I'm okay with slow progress - I'm just going to make sure it doesn't go back up!

Nothing major for Valentine's here - we're going to dinner tonight and have rented a bunch of movies to watch this weekend - Disney/Pixar movies   And they were actually DH's idea - which if you knew him is quite a surprise! (I'm the Disney lover in the family )




DisneyLaura said:


> I go today to get my cyst out.  I was supposed to go next thursday but it's getting infected.  It went from a chick pea to a walnut in three days so I'm going today.  I'm nervous about the navocane (I probably spelled that wrong).  I'll let you know what happens later.



Hope everything goes well for you  



UtahMama said:


> So, my MOTHER is coming to live with us today. UGHHHHH! Maybe some of you with "special" mother's can feel my anxiety and dread. I'm trying to make the best out of this, but it will take the patience of a saint  to survive this even marginally. Prayers seriously appreciated, peeps!



I will definitely keep you in my prayers! And congrats on the weight loss - hope it sticks!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

I'm *down 1.2* today, which puts me at 197.8. I didn't make my goal for the challenge, but I really can't complain because I made progress, and that hadn't been happening before so YAY!  And if things continue at this pace, I will be where I want to be or nearly there by our May trip!  When's the next challenge Aaron? I'm ready! 



UtahMama said:


> I reeeally want to get under a certain number (Gayle and Lynda!!!!!!) and am only a little over one pound away from that goal. WHEN will my jean size go down, I wonder. Geeez!
> 
> So, my MOTHER is coming to live with us today. UGHHHHH! Maybe some of you with "special" mother's can feel my anxiety and dread. I'm trying to make the best out of this, but it will take the patience of a saint  to survive this even marginally. Prayers seriously appreciated, peeps!



Congrats on the loss! I'm glad you are enjoying school...even though we do miss you around here. I'm so proud of you though!  You are getting close to that number, huh? I need to work extra hard if I want to do well in our little "competition". Gayle, how are you doing?


----------



## ArielSRL

Doing a flyby cuz I'm at work. I'm a SAMER this week. Wanted to get out and walk but it was conference week...so no time. I've pretty much lived at school this week. Oh and VDay treats all week from the kids and administration doesn't help either!

Looking forward to my date tonight. Whoo hoo!!!


----------



## punkin413

HAPPY FRIDAY THE 13TH!!!  

that sounds weird, doesn't it?  my dad's getting married today.  i told him  he was crazy for getting married on friday the 13th but he wanted to.    ray and i got married on the 13th but it was a saturday!  our first friday the 13th anniversary was in 2007 but nothing bad happened.  silly superstitions!

i'm -1 pound today.  i didn't reach my goal but i lost 5 pounds (i think) since i jumped back on the wagon so i can't complain!



dwheatl said:


> We don't usually go out on 2/14, but this year is a big deal. Our diocese has a Mass and reception on Valentine's Day for all married couples celebrating 25 or 50 years , and this is our year. Even though our anniversary is not until next December, we get to celebrate now, as they only do this once a year.



happy (early) anniversary!   



::Snow_White:: said:


> I have to admit I am SO dissapointed. I was so close to my goal, and this week has actually been the biggest jump for me ever.
> I'm up 4.4 pounds!



hang in there!  we all have bad weigh-ins.  just keep at it and you'll see a huge number sometime soon!



UtahMama said:


> So, my MOTHER is coming to live with us today. UGHHHHH! Maybe some of you with "special" mother's can feel my anxiety and dread. I'm trying to make the best out of this, but it will take the patience of a saint  to survive this even marginally. Prayers seriously appreciated, peeps!



what a great number this week!  about your mom, i will be thinking about you!    i love my mommy but i don't know if i could live with her.  is it a permanent situation or something temporary?


----------



## MA pigletfan

WI_DisneyFan said:


> We're the same as Dawn and her hubby.  We don't go out of our way for Valentines Day. No cards, no chocolate, no flowers.  Although, this year we are seeing Disney on Ice at 11:00, and then a play (Our Town) at our local community theater.  But those two are purely coincidence.  Disney on Ice just happened to be in the area (an hour north of us) this weekend; and we've been getting season tickets for the community theater for 6 or 7 years and this is our normal night to go.  So it has nothing to do with February 14.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow everybody!


Another group of non v-day peeps here...we actually have our anniversary (dating anniversary since we are not married yet!) in Feb so we celebrate that instead. 


Well i am UP 1 this week...i'm totally fine with it due to being sick, not working out for almost 2 weeks  and finally eating again..my stomach is all messed up still so 1 lb from last weeks bigger than usual loss is no big shake..that and AF coming to town in a few days all makes sense.
Back to working out again this weekend though!!!


----------



## Pakey

I'm -3.  No surprise there as I've been so sick all week.

And I had no idea it was Friday the 13th.  Thanks, Dawn, for letting me know.  Considering how this week has gone, I'm not sure I'm up for an official bad luck day.  We'll see.

Danielle, I take all kinds of supplements, whatever my oncologist has told me to take.  I have to be very careful about what I take as my anti-cancer drug has lots of "issues" with other things.  I feel very old every night when I go to the counter that holds all of my bottles of pills.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

UtahMama said:


> So, my MOTHER is coming to live with us today. UGHHHHH! Maybe some of you with "special" mother's can feel my anxiety and dread. I'm trying to make the best out of this, but it will take the patience of a saint  to survive this even marginally. Prayers seriously appreciated, peeps!



Dear Lord I feel for you! My mum only lives a 5 minute walk from us and its a constant nightmare with her turning up whenever she feels like it (she even barges in when she is walking her dog past to use our rest room!!!!!!). I cannot even think about her living with us without hyperventilating! 

I am taking a pass on the scales this week . . . sorry but I am so bloated with AF I can literally pick my tummy up and glug it around!!!!!!!! I have exercised though and been good food-wise (apart from a minor cinnamon bun incident which shall go unmentioned  ).


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Too much corned beef on my Rueben, and too much birthday cake led to a *1.4 pound gain *this week.  So I fell WAY short of my Valentine's Day goal, which is extremely disappointing considering I started the year by losing 2.4  But I've worked out almost every night this year, and I'm recording everything I eat (outside of my once-a-week splurge day).  So I just know that I'm going to be seeing some good numbers real soon!  (And I can take solace that I've been able to maintain or stay under 165 for almost 9 months now, which is a pretty big accomplishment for me.)

Someone mentioned then next goal date.  If we want a shorter challenge, we could do St Patrick's Day (March 17) which would be about 4 weeks if we'd take the previous Friday (March 13), or 5 weeks if we took the following weekend (March 20).  Or for a slightly longer challenge, we could do Easter (April 10).  That would give us 8 weeks.  Any preferences?  

Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## LMO429

I prefer mini goals so I am fine with a challenge being within the next 4 weeks for st. pattys day


----------



## pixie dust 112

I'm up .5 but still made goal, so I'm happy!


----------



## dwheatl

You guys are going to all think that I am a big cheater, but I'm postponing weigh-in until the morning. We had a stressful school board meeting last night and I went out with school peeps for dinner and a margarita. I got the lime-grilled shrimp salad, but the margarita was a lot of calories and brought down my defenses so I ate a slider as well. Overall I don't think I went over my calories too bad, but when I stepped on the scale this morning . So I tried my best today to get that out of my system (mostly salt, I'm hoping). 


UtahMama said:


> Sorry to be MIA again! I'm not kidding, school is HARD work and hugely time consuming, but I TOTALLY love it!
> 
> Ironically, I got a spiffy new laptop, but use it mostly for school (funny how that works). Much, much less time for play!  ((which SUCKS))
> 
> So, my MOTHER is coming to live with us today. UGHHHHH! Maybe some of you with "special" mother's can feel my anxiety and dread. I'm trying to make the best out of this, but it will take the patience of a saint  to survive this even marginally. Prayers seriously appreciated, peeps!



Prayers being sent. We moved my "special" mom into an assisted iving facility in November, and I go see her every other day, and it's still a big challenge. did you know my mother can swear she's blind at one minute, and then spot and point out that I ran out of conditioner for my hair.  So you have my pity and best wishes.



Pakey said:


> Danielle, I take all kinds of supplements, whatever my oncologist has told me to take.  I have to be very careful about what I take as my anti-cancer drug has lots of "issues" with other things.  I feel very old every night when I go to the counter that holds all of my bottles of pills.


 
The pills don't mean you are old. Some people, like you and my DH, have been given a raw deal. The pills help to even that out a little bit.  Even though it stinks to have to take them, just think that even 30 years ago, folks didn't have the opportunity to take them.


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

I'm *up 1/2 lb* this week.  I didn't meet my goal but I did lose a few pounds.


----------



## dwheatl

Here I am, bright and early.
I'm up 1 lb. I'm so glad I didn't post yesterday, because it was more than 3 times that. Stupid salt!

Is anyone else having trouble with Photobucket? For a couple of days, I haven't been able to copy the image code and past it. It says copied when I click it, but there's nothing to paste when I go to paste. 

I guess I'll just have to say, "Happy Valentine's Day! I love you all


----------



## punkin413

dwheatl said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with Photobucket? For a couple of days, I haven't been able to copy the image code and past it. It says copied when I click it, but there's nothing to paste when I go to paste.



mine's been doing that for months now.  it used to be that you could just click on the code you wanted and it would automatically copy it.  now i have to right-click on it and choose "copy" instead.  i have no idea why that happens now.


----------



## HockeyKat

I was -3.2.  yesterday.

This weekend I have 4 hockey games in 36 hours (2 down, 2 to go), so not checking in too much... off to a nap!


----------



## DisneyLaura

Happy Valentine's Day to all my peeps





UtahMama said:


> Sorry to be MIA again! I'm not kidding, school is HARD work and hugely time consuming, but I TOTALLY love it!



Glad your lovin' school but we do miss you terribly for sure.  Yeah on your loss this week.  I love my mother dearly and she will be having an in law apartment with us within the next couple of years but at least she won't be in your face kind of thing.  So pixie dust for you.

Ok, I weighed myself yesterday and I was up 1 lb, so I didn't meet my goal but at least I was down.  St. Patty's day is good for me too Aaron for the next challenge, put me down for 5 lb.

Now I a grosser note - I didn't get my cyst out thursday the doctor just lanced it and packed it.  Ouch.  It still hurts and I have to pull the packing out today and DH was supposed to repack it (every day until thursday) but I will tell you the thought of someone putting a wooden Q-tip in my armpit area where there is still a lot of pain freaks me out so I called the doctor today.  It was an on-call doctor but she said as long as a soak my armpit three to four times a day the wound shouldn't close and I don't have to pack it every day.  I told her I was really scared about having someone doing that and she understood totally.  That was a big relief off my chest.  Now when DH gets home I am going to take a bath and soak my underarm and get the packing really wet so it comes out with no pain at all (fingers crossed).

Our Valentine's Day plans changed as well.  I was going out with the kids, my DH and my mom to Japanese but my brother decided he wanted to have everyone over for dinner (at the same time we were going to eat) so mom said let's go over my brother's and we'll do japanese another time, probably next weekend.

Also I have a question, when do park hours come out?  I was just wondering.  I have a passporter and I am reading it and I was just looking through the places for ressie's, I know they changed the time you can call but I would love to have it all on paper before then.  I was just wondering how everyone comes up with where they're eating when and on what day so I thought I would see what time park were open late and what day, I hope that didn't confuse anyone, it confused me  .


----------



## pixie dust 112

Funny story.  We are having NSalz and her family as well as another sister and her family over for dinner tonight.  I sent my Dh out to run errands.  Pick up some wine and a few things at the grocery store.  So he comes home with all the bags while I am making spaghetti sauce and he says, oh did you see I bought you some Baileys.  I said wow cool, I guess I'll have fun tonight then! I then proceeded to look for it but couldn't find it.  I asked where he had put the Baileys. He said I don't know DD unpacked the bags.  So I asked her where she had put the Baileys.  She had no idea what I was talking about.  Turns out he was saying "Bay Leaves" and not "Baileys".  He was letting me know because he saw that I was making the spaghetti sauce!


----------



## punkin413

DisneyLaura said:


> Also I have a question, when do park hours come out?  I was just wondering.  I have a passporter and I am reading it and I was just looking through the places for ressie's, I know they changed the time you can call but I would love to have it all on paper before then.  I was just wondering how everyone comes up with where they're eating when and on what day so I thought I would see what time park were open late and what day, I hope that didn't confuse anyone, it confused me  .



i haven't planned a trip since they've changed the ADR system and all that but from what i heard the park hours are now coming out like 3 months in advance.  i know may's just came out not too long ago.  but someone else may know better than me.

what i would do is look at last year's hours to get sort of an idea of what kind of schedule you'll have when you're there.  there's no guarantee (especially this year) that the hours will be the same but it may help  you get an idea of how you want to work out your schedule.  go here to see historic park hours:

http://www.intercot.com/infocentral/calendar/historical/archive/default.asp

hope your cyst area is feeling okay!  i got woozy just reading that.  i'm such a wuss.

*pixie* - we know where your mind is tonight!


----------



## mousehouselover

I've been out of touch for two weeks now but I've adjusted to DH's new condition and our WDW trip is over. I was  and  but  that it ended. Our trip home was stressful; plane delay, caught another outbound from MCO and still made the connection but  and it had to happen on Fri the 13th and the day after a major plane incident.   



DisneyLaura said:


> Now I a grosser note - I didn't get my cyst out thursday the doctor just lanced it and packed it.  Ouch.  It still hurts and I have to pull the packing out today and DH was supposed to repack it (every day until thursday) but I will tell you the thought of someone putting a wooden Q-tip in my armpit area where there is still a lot of pain freaks me out so I called the doctor today.  It was an on-call doctor but she said as long as a soak my armpit three to four times a day the wound shouldn't close and I don't have to pack it every day.  I told her I was really scared about having someone doing that and she understood totally.  That was a big relief off my chest.  Now when DH gets home I am going to take a bath and soak my underarm and get the packing really wet so it comes out with no pain at all (fingers crossed).
> 
> Also I have a question, when do park hours come out?  I was just wondering.  I have a passporter and I am reading it and I was just looking through the places for ressie's, I know they changed the time you can call but I would love to have it all on paper before then.  I was just wondering how everyone comes up with where they're eating when and on what day so I thought I would see what time park were open late and what day, I hope that didn't confuse anyone, it confused me  .



I hope you feel better soon. Wound care is kind of scary and gross however, it is so important to get it to heal properly. If it closes before the inside heals you get an abcess (another infection under the skin...)

Park hours are coming out closer to the 90 day mark now. If you're trip is later in the month, you can take a few days to coordinate your ADRs with EMH but if you arrive early in the month.... I hope you have flexible plans.  



pixie dust 112 said:


> Funny story.  We are having NSalz and her family as well as another sister and her family over for dinner tonight.  I sent my Dh out to run errands.  Pick up some wine and a few things at the grocery store.  So he comes home with all the bags while I am making spaghetti sauce and he says, oh did you see I bought you some Baileys.  I said wow cool, I guess I'll have fun tonight then! I then proceeded to look for it but couldn't find it.  I asked where he had put the Baileys. He said I don't know DD unpacked the bags.  So I asked her where she had put the Baileys.  She had no idea what I was talking about.  Turns out he was saying "Bay Leaves" and not "Baileys".  He was letting me know because he saw that I was making the spaghetti sauce!



 



punkin413 said:


> i haven't planned a trip since they've changed the ADR system and all that but from what i heard the park hours are now coming out like 3 months in advance.  i know may's just came out not too long ago.  but someone else may know better than me.
> 
> what i would do is look at last year's hours to get sort of an idea of what kind of schedule you'll have when you're there.  there's no guarantee (especially this year) that the hours will be the same but it may help  you get an idea of how you want to work out your schedule.  go here to see historic park hours:



I tried that to try to predict May hours but they've changed the EMH to mostly AM and changed a few of the days IIRC. I guess Disney is feeling the pinch too. They seemed to have a ton of new employees though so they're getting their seasonal help. 



punkin413 said:


> my dad's getting married today.  i told him  he was crazy for getting married on friday the 13th but he wanted to.    ray and i got married on the 13th but it was a saturday!  our first friday the 13th anniversary was in 2007 but nothing bad happened.  silly superstitions!



DH and I are a 13 too!  didn't think of the Friday thing, maybe because DS was born on the 13th and I'd already been through a Fri with him so getting married was no big thing....... or maybe my brain just wasn't firing on all 4 cylinders......  



Disneyfreak92 said:


> I think we are all going to be there at the same time in May. I'll be there from the 14th-23rd. We are having dinner with our friends who are joining us on the trip tomorrow night so we can discuss and make ADRs!



We check in on the 18th. I'm getting anxious for our ADRs. I made CRT and Cm as soon as I could but we have to go over the rest at lunch tomorrow. I have a feeling the yahoos are going to ask for 3 meals most days....... oh, my waistline........



Disneyfreak92 said:


> I forgot all about posting our Valentine's Day plans! I'm pretty excited because I surprised DH on Christmas with tickets for V-Day to see Jeff Dunham. (He is a comedian/ventriliquist - very funny!) So we are going to dinner and to that show!



We're seeing Jeff in about 2 weeks. I can hardly wait. He's such a hoot! Walter is my favorite but I love Peanut's antics. 

A girl can't wish for much more than a week in WDW for VDay but DH had a trick up his sleeve: 










He had this delivered during our dinner at The Wave on Mon night. There is a silver farme with a princess declaration signed by Cinderella, a glass slipper, a sterling silver charm bracelet, a white satin pillow with Mickey accents and a tiara. This is the second time he's suprised me with a delivery during our trip. I got a tiara and a slipper last time too. I can only wear one tiara at a time...... no matter how big my head gets from this type of pampering.


----------



## mousehouselover

I forgot to post that I did get right back on track this morning. I weighed (a gain.... no suprise) recorded everything I ate and got on the TM. I was suprised at how well I did after not being on it for more than a week. I guess al the walking in WDW did me some good after all. I was even able to wog a bit.


----------



## Nefferz

'Cause you all sound like such a great group!  I want in!!

I'd like to drop about 30 pounds (the amount I've put on since beginning a sedentary job in October of '07) and I'd like to be on my way to that goal by the time the shorts and bathing suit season rolls around.  I've dropped 4 pounds since the first of the year so I'm on my way, but it's so much easier for me if I have some sort of accountability-

Nice to read about all the victories and such.  The folks here at DIS boards are all so nice!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

DisneyLaura said:


> Also I have a question, when do park hours come out?  I was just wondering.  I have a passporter and I am reading it and I was just looking through the places for ressie's, I know they changed the time you can call but I would love to have it all on paper before then.  I was just wondering how everyone comes up with where they're eating when and on what day so I thought I would see what time park were open late and what day, I hope that didn't confuse anyone, it confused me  .




The park hours are now coming out now for the current month plus three months in advance, so on Feb 1 the May hours came out. I just found this out last week. I was really beginning to wonder myself. 

Hope your wound heals quickly. Gentle  for you!



mousehouselover said:


> We check in on the 18th. I'm getting anxious for our ADRs. I made CRT and Cm as soon as I could but we have to go over the rest at lunch tomorrow. I have a feeling the yahoos are going to ask for 3 meals most days....... oh, my waistline........
> 
> We're seeing Jeff in about 2 weeks. I can hardly wait. He's such a hoot! Walter is my favorite but I love Peanut's antics.
> 
> A girl can't wish for much more than a week in WDW for VDay but DH had a trick up his sleeve:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had this delivered during our dinner at The Wave on Mon night. There is a silver farme with a princess declaration signed by Cinderella, a glass slipper, a sterling silver charm bracelet, a white satin pillow with Mickey accents and a tiara. This is the second time he's suprised me with a delivery during our trip. I got a tiara and a slipper last time too. I can only wear one tiara at a time...... no matter how big my head gets from this type of pampering.



We got our ADRs figured out. Now we just have to make them. 

The Jeff Dunham show was great! Achmed the Dead Terrorist is my fave. Hilarious! 

Oh! That looks amazing! You lucky girl, you!



Nefferz said:


> 'Cause you all sound like such a great group!  I want in!!
> 
> I'd like to drop about 30 pounds (the amount I've put on since beginning a sedentary job in October of '07) and I'd like to be on my way to that goal by the time the shorts and bathing suit season rolls around.  I've dropped 4 pounds since the first of the year so I'm on my way, but it's so much easier for me if I have some sort of accountability-
> 
> Nice to read about all the victories and such.  The folks here at DIS boards are all so nice!



Jump right in! We weigh in on Fridays. We post what we've lost or gained. This is a great place for accountability. Welcome!


----------



## dwheatl

I was able to fix my photobucket. I had to go back back to older software 
Anyways, here's what I wanted to say to you all:






 Yes, I'm shaving all my love for you!

Hope that helps everyone to control their appetites. Step away from the chocolate!


----------



## the Fidge

*Laura*- you poor thing!  It's not bad enough then to add the whole packing thing ugh. Prayers!

*PIxie*- Bay Leaves classic, just think hubby saved a few calories on that lol!

*Mousehouse*- that's a keeper how thoughful!  So gald you had a great time!

OK my Valentine's Day, we are not big for that one here.  Our first two married ones were seemed something out of a Laurel and Hardy or a good ole trainwreck!  So we keep it simple.  Went shopping for Dh work clothes, DS needed more tee shirts and oh how nice DS -12 is now wearing a size 13 sneaker, dear Lord!  DH is a 13 but he wasn't at 12!!!!!!!

The 3 of us made dinner a chicken dish they love and Carvel ice cream cake, I had a few spoons and DS polished off quickly what I left!  He's so helpful!  PLayed some cards watched Star Wars movies and made my plan for HD today!

Poor DH was dragged all over for the many wonderful projects I've got going.  SO what awaits me OUTSIDE HD thats right those Green GOBLINS!!!!!!  I was good actually they made it easy DH hollars across to me OMG I CAN'T BELIEVE THEY HAVE NO THIN MINTS!!!!  Thank GOD!!!!!

So, off to work I go supplies in hand!  Yiipee new countertops for kitchen, spare room is gutted and new sheetrock, paint, tiles and light fixtures for several rooms in the house!  

Did I mention tons of paint???  Well they the have the rebates on the Behr sooooooo anyway I am figuring that will go towards some calrie burning right??  

I will be headed down to the city about 40 minutes from me that has some gyms and a friend is willing to join with me sooo here's hoping!  We go to WDW in June and I really want to be in some nice ensembles!!!  Or at least not need to see Abdula the Tent maker for my clothes!


HAPPY SUNDAY!!!


----------



## Pakey

Hi all.

V-Day is over so I'm recommitting.  I had to lay on the bed and work hard to get my jeans done up today and I had huge muffin rollover so had to wear a loose top.  That's it.  No More!!!!

*Kat*, you shame me with how well you are doing.  Keep it up!

*Laura*, I hope your soaking is working for you.  I agree, I would never trust anyone to do that medical stuff who isn't trained.  I hope you are better soon.

*Pixie*, I dang near wet myself over your Bailey's story.  It would be a huge let down to discover it was Bay Leaves; not much partying going on with those!!

*Danielle*, sorry you got photobucket working, the hairy back heart was gross.  And thanks for reminding me that I'm not old and have nothing to whine about.

*Nefferz*, welcome.  Jump in and start talking.  You picked a perfect time as we are going to be starting our next mini challenge after our Valentines Day Massacre one!

*Noni*, I do not have even one tiara.  You lucky lucky girl.

*Fidge*, I have ordered 10 boxes of thin mints from the Goblins.  I do freeze them but I'm lying if I say I share.  Evil little goblins.

I feel like I've turned the corner with this flu.  Dang, I might have to start exercising again.


----------



## dwheatl

Pakey said:


> Hi all.
> 
> V-Day is over so I'm recommitting.  I had to lay on the bed and work hard to get my jeans done up today and I had huge muffin rollover so had to wear a loose top.  That's it.  No More!!!!
> 
> *Danielle*, sorry you got photobucket working, the hairy back heart was gross.  And thanks for reminding me that I'm not old and have nothing to whine about.
> 
> I feel like I've turned the corner with this flu.  Dang, I might have to start exercising again.



This was the first day where I felt in control of the food in a while. I did have some Valentine chocolate, but one serving, not multiple trips to the heart-shaped box. I was tempted to say what the heck, since DH and I are headed to San Francisco Tuesday for a couple of days, but every time I let things go, the weight comes piling on (3-4 lbs. in a week). I found my old WW book the other day, and I'm right where I was when I quit WW 3 years ago, after being stuck at this weight for months. I put on a lot of weight after I quit, and have taken it off twice with the peeps. I hate this yo-yo thing, but for me, it seems to be this or just going up, up up.

Faith, sure you have a right to whine. We all do, and this is the place to do it.

Have fun with the exercise. I made it to the gym today, but i was NOT loving it.


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi all! 

Hope everyone survived the weekend! My DH and I went to see Grand Trorino movie. Very very good movie, then went to Chilli's. 

Welcome to *Nefferz*! You'll love it here great bunch of people!

Aaron I all over a St. Patrick Day challenge! 

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Hey y'all!  I hope everyone had a great weekend, 'cause it's back to work today.  

Here's the final results from the V-Day challenge.  Let me know if something looks off.  (And by the way, notice how we collectively *lost over 100 pounds *since the start of the year!  Hurray for us!!!)






Looks like the next goal date will be *St. Patrick's Day*.  For completely selfish reasons, I'm saying the final weigh-in date will be March 13.  I say that's selfish because we are going away for my wife's 30th birthday that weekend, and if I had to weigh in the following week it might not be pretty!  This will be a short one - only 4 weeks.  But that'll set us up nicely for another 4-week target of Easter (Good Friday).  

I'm setting my goal at 2.8 pounds.  I just want to be at 160 - is that too much to ask?!?


----------



## dwheatl

OK Aaron, put me down for 2.4 lbs. I know that's a small amount, but I'm getting close to goal, and the challenge is still a big enough incentive for me to show some control.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

OK, put me down for 5.8 lbs Aaron. I'd like to say more, but I'm trying to be reasonable for 4 weeks. That would put me at 192. I think these shorter term goals work better for me. Maybe that's part of why I do better during this time of year? Less time to procrastinate.


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

*Aaron, please put me down for 5 lbs.  Thanks.*


----------



## LMO429

Hi Aaron!

Please put me down for 4 pounds THANKS!!!!


----------



## punkin413

put me down for 2 pounds.  not a lot, i know.  but i tend to lose 2 pounds then gain 1 back so i don't want to be too hopeful.  it's not even 4 full weeks so i want to be realistic!  i only have 7 pounds to go until i reach my goal and the loss has SLOWED down big time!!!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

punkin413 said:


> i only have 7 pounds to go until i reach my goal and the loss has SLOWED down big time!!!


I can totally relate!  In 2007, I lost about 30 pounds.  Last year, I lost a little under 15.  If that trend continues, the best I can hope for is 7.5. in 2009.  Which would barely put me where I was before Christmas!


----------



## HockeyKat

I am abstaining from weight challenges.  My challenge is to continue with good habits!  1200 calories, under 20g carbs, 64+ oz water, exercise 5 times a week, no alcohol.   

Faith, thanks.  I really re-committed Feb 1 and I am seeing results.  So far I am down 8.4 lbs this month.  

My v-day weekend was spent playing 4 hockey games and score keeping for 3 more, so I didn't have much time to even think about candy.   And since I have gone no-alcohol for the month, I went to the bar after one game and drank water and ate salad.  Whee!  

Mr Kat thankfully doesn't subscribe to v-day either.  I think we did say happy v-day in the 20 min or so that we saw each other on Sat (I had 7:30AM and 7PM games and was scorekeeping until 11PM, and he worked 9-6).


Oh, and the first half of the year I don't seem to have much trouble losing... this year I need to stop from gaining it all back the 2nd half of the year!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

HockeyKat said:


> Oh, and the first half of the year I don't seem to have much trouble losing... this year I need to stop from gaining it all back the 2nd half of the year!



I seem to do a better job losing the first half of the year too! Why IS that? I'm thinking we should have a New Years in July here on the Peep thead and pretend we're starting over again. Think that would work?


----------



## punkin413

Disneyfreak92 said:


> I seem to do a better job losing the first half of the year too! Why IS that? I'm thinking we should have a New Years in July here on the Peep thead and pretend we're starting over again. Think that would work?



i'm all for that!!!!!  i'm going to put on my calendar to remind myself on july 1st so we can do it.  you guys with me?


----------



## pixie dust 112

Thanks Aaron!  Please put me down for 3 pounds.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Hi Aaron I'm in for 3 pound please! Cheers!


----------



## Pakey

Aaron, I'm in for 3 lbs.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

punkin413 said:


> i'm all for that!!!!!  i'm going to put on my calendar to remind myself on july 1st so we can do it.  you guys with me?



I'm totally with you! I can't figure out why I do better the first half of the year. I know there's a lot of food opportunities in summer, but I do better with temptation at the first of the year too. I think I do better with shorter challenges too. Does anyone else feel that way?


----------



## ::Snow_White::

If you could put me down for 5 lbs again, that would be great. 
Thanks!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Facebook Peeps - I just added a page for my photography business if you'd like to check it out/become a fan. Shameless plug, I know, but I feel like a dork with only one fan, and it's me.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hey peeps

Aaron - will you put me down for 2lbs. Not a lot but im going for more healthy and exercise!



Disneyfreak92 said:


> Facebook Peeps - I just added a page for my photography business if you'd like to check it out/become a fan. Shameless plug, I know, but I feel like a dork with only one fan, and it's me.



I'll check it out tonight (facebook is blocked at work!)


----------



## the Fidge

Aaron - put me in for 6 please.


----------



## UGABelle

Hi Aaron - Please put me down for 2 pounds. Thanks!

Hope everyone had a great weekend.  We had a great dinner out on Friday and watched Pixar movies on Sat  

And I had yesterday off  

But now it's back to the daily grind - have a great week!


----------



## ArielSRL

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Looks like the next goal date will be *St. Patrick's Day*.



I'd love to join in. I'll say 4 lbs in 4 weeks. A pound per week seems doable, but I guess we shall see.....


----------



## MaryAz

Hi I'm new, can I join in?? I am currently doing WW but do not plan to forever. I am trying more for a lifestyle change. Also wanting to teach my girlies about being healthy not on a diet.  

I read back a little and see that a new challenge is on ending on March 13-so Aaron can go eat for his wife's bday  

I am about 10lb away from goal-which I hope to reach by our trip in May. The last 10lb is hard.  

So, I think I tell Aaron to "put me down for 2.5lb" I hope to do more but am realistic. Is there anything else I need to do???  

Looking forward to getting to know everyone!!!


----------



## DisneyLaura

pixie dust 112 said:


> Funny story.  We are having NSalz and her family as well as another sister and her family over for dinner tonight.  I sent my Dh out to run errands.  Pick up some wine and a few things at the grocery store.  So he comes home with all the bags while I am making spaghetti sauce and he says, oh did you see I bought you some Baileys.  I said wow cool, I guess I'll have fun tonight then! I then proceeded to look for it but couldn't find it.  I asked where he had put the Baileys. He said I don't know DD unpacked the bags.  So I asked her where she had put the Baileys.  She had no idea what I was talking about.  Turns out he was saying "Bay Leaves" and not "Baileys".  He was letting me know because he saw that I was making the spaghetti sauce!



 



punkin413 said:


> i haven't planned a trip since they've changed the ADR system and all that but from what i heard the park hours are now coming out like 3 months in advance.  i know may's just came out not too long ago.  but someone else may know better than me.
> 
> what i would do is look at last year's hours to get sort of an idea of what kind of schedule you'll have when you're there.  there's no guarantee (especially this year) that the hours will be the same but it may help  you get an idea of how you want to work out your schedule.  go here to see historic park hours:
> 
> http://www.intercot.com/infocentral/calendar/historical/archive/default.asp
> 
> hope your cyst area is feeling okay!  i got woozy just reading that.  i'm such a wuss.
> 
> *pixie* - we know where your mind is tonight!



Thanks for the link, I'm going to go check that out.



mousehouselover said:


> Park hours are coming out closer to the 90 day mark now. If you're trip is later in the month, you can take a few days to coordinate your ADRs with EMH but if you arrive early in the month.... I hope you have flexible plans.



We're going Nov 25th through Dec 5th.  I just wanted to start jotting down ideas about where to eat so yes my plans are flexible.  I guess at first I can just put the places where we wanna eat and then when the hours come out insert those in the appropriate days, I'm obsessed with planning this trip to be perfect.  So then the hours wouldn't be really out until Sept but that's ok I'll still plan now because I'm a nut.



mousehouselover said:


> A girl can't wish for much more than a week in WDW for VDay but DH had a trick up his sleeve:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had this delivered during our dinner at The Wave on Mon night. There is a silver farme with a princess declaration signed by Cinderella, a glass slipper, a sterling silver charm bracelet, a white satin pillow with Mickey accents and a tiara. This is the second time he's suprised me with a delivery during our trip. I got a tiara and a slipper last time too. I can only wear one tiara at a time...... no matter how big my head gets from this type of pampering.



How awesome is your hubby.  I wanna a tiara too.  Where did he order from?  I think I might do a little something for the kids when we go.  It will be around Christmas time.



Nefferz said:


> 'Cause you all sound like such a great group!  I want in!!
> 
> I'd like to drop about 30 pounds (the amount I've put on since beginning a sedentary job in October of '07) and I'd like to be on my way to that goal by the time the shorts and bathing suit season rolls around.  I've dropped 4 pounds since the first of the year so I'm on my way, but it's so much easier for me if I have some sort of accountability-
> 
> Nice to read about all the victories and such.  The folks here at DIS boards are all so nice!



Welcome aboard!  Aaron runs mini challenges to make our goals smaller.  He puts up a handy dandy chart every week to show our progress.  Also the thread mama - Utah Mama aka Wendy keeps a handy dandy spreadsheet so every friday post your loss/gain/stayed the same like this +2 so she and he can see it easily.  I think that sums it up, again welcome to our family. 



dwheatl said:


> I was able to fix my photobucket. I had to go back back to older software
> Anyways, here's what I wanted to say to you all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm shaving all my love for you!
> 
> Hope that helps everyone to control their appetites. Step away from the chocolate!



That's just gross, thanks I had no chocolate!



Pakey said:


> I have ordered 10 boxes of thin mints from the Goblins.  I do freeze them but I'm lying if I say I share.  Evil little goblins.
> 
> I feel like I've turned the corner with this flu.  Dang, I might have to start exercising again.



Yummy thin mints.  I am committed to start some kind of excerising plan once it gets a little warmer outside.  I will start walking when everyone is in school in the morning and more water for me, those are two goals I have.



WI_DisneyFan said:


> Looks like the next goal date will be *St. Patrick's Day*.



put me down for 3 lb, thanks  



HockeyKat said:


> Oh, and the first half of the year I don't seem to have much trouble losing... this year I need to stop from gaining it all back the 2nd half of the year!



That's my problem too



Disneyfreak92 said:


> I seem to do a better job losing the first half of the year too! Why IS that? I'm thinking we should have a New Years in July here on the Peep thead and pretend we're starting over again. Think that would work?



I'm in



Disneyfreak92 said:


> I'm totally with you! I can't figure out why I do better the first half of the year. I know there's a lot of food opportunities in summer, but I do better with temptation at the first of the year too. I think I do better with shorter challenges too. Does anyone else feel that way?



Yuppers



Disneyfreak92 said:


> Facebook Peeps - I just added a page for my photography business if you'd like to check it out/become a fan. Shameless plug, I know, but I feel like a dork with only one fan, and it's me.



I'm a fan



MaryAz said:


> Hi I'm new, can I join in?? I am currently doing WW but do not plan to forever. I am trying more for a lifestyle change. Also wanting to teach my girlies about being healthy not on a diet.
> 
> I read back a little and see that a new challenge is on ending on March 13-so Aaron can go eat for his wife's bday
> 
> I am about 10lb away from goal-which I hope to reach by our trip in May. The last 10lb is hard.
> 
> So, I think I tell Aaron to "put me down for 2.5lb" I hope to do more but am realistic. Is there anything else I need to do???
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know everyone!!!



Welcome aboard to you too!  Aaron runs mini challenges to make our goals smaller.  He puts up a handy dandy chart every week to show our progress.  Also the thread mama - Utah Mama aka Wendy keeps a handy dandy spreadsheet so every friday post your loss/gain/stayed the same like this +2 so she and he can see it easily.  I think that sums it up, again welcome to our family.


Ok guys my soaking is doing great  Once the packing was out it felt so much better.  I go back to the doctor on Thursday, if the kids are sick, we seem to have that  bug in our house at the moment, only one kid - two more to go through  

I was hoping that we could have done something fun this week but if the kids are throwing up that's out.  We shall see.


----------



## ArielSRL

punkin413 said:


> put me down for 2 pounds.  not a lot, i know.  but i tend to lose 2 pounds then gain 1 back so i don't want to be too hopeful.  it's not even 4 full weeks so i want to be realistic!  i only have 7 pounds to go until i reach my goal and the loss has SLOWED down big time!!!



I'm pretty sure that is fairly normal. I decided to lose 10 lbs last spring and lost 5 very quickly...probably took about a month or so; then I could never lose anymore. Of course, I eventually gained those 5 lbs back, some over summer after surgery and some over the holidays, so now I am looking to lose 10 lbs again. It is an endless cycle!

I've read several health and weight loss articles that indicate most people have to amp up the diet or exercise to get the last 5 lbs off. It seems like it is easier - relatively speaking, of course - to lose a few pounds when you have more than 5 lbs to lose. Of course, my perception on this could be way off. I just know I always fight with those last 5 lbs...


----------



## LMO429

MaryAz said:


> Hi I'm new, can I join in?? I am currently doing WW but do not plan to forever. I am trying more for a lifestyle change. Also wanting to teach my girlies about being healthy not on a diet.
> 
> I read back a little and see that a new challenge is on ending on March 13-so Aaron can go eat for his wife's bday
> 
> I am about 10lb away from goal-which I hope to reach by our trip in May. The last 10lb is hard.
> 
> So, I think I tell Aaron to "put me down for 2.5lb" I hope to do more but am realistic. Is there anything else I need to do???
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know everyone!!!




WELCOME!!!!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

MaryAz said:


> Hi I'm new, can I join in?? I am currently doing WW but do not plan to forever. I am trying more for a lifestyle change. Also wanting to teach my girlies about being healthy not on a diet.
> 
> I read back a little and see that a new challenge is on ending on March 13-so Aaron can go eat for his wife's bday
> 
> I am about 10lb away from goal-which I hope to reach by our trip in May. The last 10lb is hard.
> 
> So, I think I tell Aaron to "put me down for 2.5lb" I hope to do more but am realistic. Is there anything else I need to do???
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know everyone!!!


That's all you need to do!  I got you (and everyone else who responded) marked down.  Good luck everybody!


----------



## dwheatl

everyone. DH and I are off to San Francisco for 2 nights for an early birthday celebration. I promise to take it like a peep and weigh in on Friday (ok maybe Saturday). Be good!


----------



## lovealldisney

Aaron
Put me down for 3lbs please. Small steps for me.


----------



## punkin413

dwheatl said:


> everyone. DH and I are off to San Francisco for 2 nights for an early birthday celebration. I promise to take it like a peep and weigh in on Friday (ok maybe Saturday). Be good!



have fun!!!!  "take it like a peep".... 

*laura - *glad to hear you're feeling better.  hope the kiddies start to feel better soon.

i had a deposition today that started at 10:00 and ended at 3:30 with NO break.  how can i be expected to stay on track with that type of thing happening?????  it just makes me so mad!!!!  i need to have lunch.  i NEED to have lunch.     understand that i have to be there 30 minutes before we start to set up (9:30), which means i had to leave my house at 8:45.  so that means i hadn't eaten anything since then.  by the time i'm done, i'm starving and then i blow it for the day.  well, i didn't do too terrible - i had 2 shrimp tacos (only grilled shrimp, lettuce and mango salsa).  but the chips and salsa always get me.  then i didn't get home until 5:30 and with catching up with e-mail, dealing with work stuff, feeding the dogs, doing the dishes, etc., i didn't have time to work out AT ALL today.  sorry - just had to vent.


----------



## LittleBlue22

I'm just happy to getting off my *ss.  To kick it off, I did a Leslie Sansone kickboxing/walking cd, took a wog (walk/jog), and did a youtube thing of Flirty Girl (to Single Lady). My body is popping and cracking, but I'm not sore.... yet. 

I have a hard time keeping up with a long active thread so, I might come and go from time to time. I home school 3 of my kids and my fourth isn't 2yrs old yet. So, my plate is pretty full.


Sleep well, and have an active tomorrow!


----------



## punkin413

how is that flirty girl stuff?  i need some sort of cardio for when the weather's bad and i can't run and i've thought about getting it.  but i wasn't sure it would be "enough".  i've been working out my whole life- not that i'm an expert but i don't want to pay money for something that isn't going to give me a good workout.  what did you think of it?


----------



## LMO429

punkin413 said:


> how is that flirty girl stuff?  i need some sort of cardio for when the weather's bad and i can't run and i've thought about getting it.  but i wasn't sure it would be "enough".  i've been working out my whole life- not that i'm an expert but i don't want to pay money for something that isn't going to give me a good workout.  what did you think of it?



a killer workout for $11 dollars! my new favorite

http://www.amazon.com/Jillian-Micha..._bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1234928464&sr=8-1


----------



## LittleBlue22

How good of dancer are you? I think once you get the steps down, you can max it out to your level. I just did the Single lady one (Beyonce) and it was short, but I kept mixing up my feet. I need cardio to burn calories and fat so just moving was great. 

I have a Billy Banks that I tried once, that was killer.


----------



## MA pigletfan

punkin413 said:


> have fun!!!!  "take it like a peep"....
> 
> *laura - *glad to hear you're feeling better.  hope the kiddies start to feel better soon.
> 
> i had a deposition today that started at 10:00 and ended at 3:30 with NO break.  how can i be expected to stay on track with that type of thing happening?????  it just makes me so mad!!!!  i need to have lunch.  i NEED to have lunch.     understand that i have to be there 30 minutes before we start to set up (9:30), which means i had to leave my house at 8:45.  so that means i hadn't eaten anything since then.  by the time i'm done, i'm starving and then i blow it for the day.  well, i didn't do too terrible - i had 2 shrimp tacos (only grilled shrimp, lettuce and mango salsa).  but the chips and salsa always get me.  then i didn't get home until 5:30 and with catching up with e-mail, dealing with work stuff, feeding the dogs, doing the dishes, etc., i didn't have time to work out AT ALL today.  sorry - just had to vent.


UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I flippen hate having my day messed up like that!! I totally hear you about NEEDING lunch..it realy does mess ya up!!  

I FINALLY worked out a bit yesterday..just a mile watp dvd..but its a start..i lost a ton of energy/muscle being sick for that week and a half..i need to slowly build it up. I am planning on doing the 20 min. shred tonight while my turkey meatloaf cooks..and probably another mile workout..since its so short! 

Hope all is well in Peepdom!


----------



## pixie dust 112

punkin413 said:


> have fun!!!!  "take it like a peep"....
> 
> *laura - *glad to hear you're feeling better.  hope the kiddies start to feel better soon.
> 
> i had a deposition today that started at 10:00 and ended at 3:30 with NO break.  how can i be expected to stay on track with that type of thing happening?????  it just makes me so mad!!!!  i need to have lunch.  i NEED to have lunch.     understand that i have to be there 30 minutes before we start to set up (9:30), which means i had to leave my house at 8:45.  so that means i hadn't eaten anything since then.  by the time i'm done, i'm starving and then i blow it for the day.  well, i didn't do too terrible - i had 2 shrimp tacos (only grilled shrimp, lettuce and mango salsa).  but the chips and salsa always get me.  then i didn't get home until 5:30 and with catching up with e-mail, dealing with work stuff, feeding the dogs, doing the dishes, etc., i didn't have time to work out AT ALL today.  sorry - just had to vent.




OK I admit it!  We attorneys use this tactic with the witnesses, in order that they cannot go out and discuss the deposition with their attorney.  Also makes the witness a little uncomfortable.  It's a tactic you learn in law school.   I apolgize for all of us for not giving the stenographer the deserved consideration! We get so caught up in the lawyering of the case that sometimes we forget everyone and everything else!


----------



## DisneyLaura

dwheatl said:


> everyone. DH and I are off to San Francisco for 2 nights for an early birthday celebration. I promise to take it like a peep and weigh in on Friday (ok maybe Saturday). Be good!



Have fun and be careful



punkin413 said:


> i had a deposition today that started at 10:00 and ended at 3:30 with NO break.  how can i be expected to stay on track with that type of thing happening?????  it just makes me so mad!!!!  i need to have lunch.  i NEED to have lunch.     understand that i have to be there 30 minutes before we start to set up (9:30), which means i had to leave my house at 8:45.  so that means i hadn't eaten anything since then.  by the time i'm done, i'm starving and then i blow it for the day.  well, i didn't do too terrible - i had 2 shrimp tacos (only grilled shrimp, lettuce and mango salsa).  but the chips and salsa always get me.  then i didn't get home until 5:30 and with catching up with e-mail, dealing with work stuff, feeding the dogs, doing the dishes, etc., i didn't have time to work out AT ALL today.  sorry - just had to vent.



I'm sorry, I know that messes up your whole day, vent all you want



LittleBlue22 said:


> How good of dancer are you? I think once you get the steps down, you can max it out to your level. I just did the Single lady one (Beyonce) and it was short, but I kept mixing up my feet. I need cardio to burn calories and fat so just moving was great.
> 
> I have a Billy Banks that I tried once, that was killer.



Where do you learn the dance moves?  Now I'm curious.


----------



## Pakey

Danielle.  Have fun in San Francisco.  Hope the weather cooperates.

Dawn, good luck with having to miss meals.  How could those mean attorneys (sorry pixie) do that to you, lol?  I skip lunch often due to workload and consider that the biggest diet sabotage of all as I'm so ravenous by the time I get home, I eat all of the bad, easy to get to, stuff.

Well, I'm still sick.  I just can't shake it.  My cough is so bad I had to take a sleeping pill last night so that I could get some rest.  And to make things worse, we have cancelled our May WDW trip.  My husband has no interest in returning to the World after our fiasco January trip.  Geesh, I have DVC points coming out the wazoo, I think I'll be banking 500 pts into next year, even after having 5 rooms in January for the family.  Do you know how hard it is to cancel a week at the Beach Club during prime pool time?  My fingers were trembling.  Oh well, maybe we'll get to Costa Rica later this year after all.  

And I have more time to lose these 10 lbs that will not go away.


----------



## LittleBlue22

I just do the steps over and over and over. I did it again this morning and did better. I'm not ready for chair or pole (and no,I"m not getting a pole installed in my house). Think of it as modern choriagraphed dancing. Here's  what I worked out today to, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pBCcYQTUXA. Its clean to watch, kid approved.

checking in too to say, I did the YT video above twice, walk/kick with Leslie Sansone and plan to do something off of FIT tv later this afternoon.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Hi all!

Hope everyones peeping well this week!

I've hardly been here the last couple of weeks, I am living on the cruise boards at the minute trying to pick up tips for May! I am so excited! If anyone has cruised before all and any tips appreciated!!!

Dawn, I feel your pain - I get so grumpy when my routine is messed with! I start my new job on March 2nd and I am just dreading it - I know I will have to work longer hours and I am so worried about fitting my exercise in!


----------



## HockeyKat

Faith, if you are trusting/willing, I may have a need for renting/exchanging points with you.   My FIL has been diagnosed with stage 3 congestive heart failure and they found a mass in his lung, and we may need to move our Sept trip up to as close as possible.   However, our points for this year are maxed...


----------



## Pakey

HockeyKat said:


> Faith, if you are trusting/willing, I may have a need for renting/exchanging points with you.   My FIL has been diagnosed with stage 3 congestive heart failure and they found a mass in his lung, and we may need to move our Sept trip up to as close as possible.   However, our points for this year are maxed...



Kat, I'm so sorry to hear about your FIL.

Of course I trust you.  Even if I didn't, I don't think the loss of this points is going to come close to what I've lost in the stock market in the past 6 months.   

When you know for sure what you want to do, let me know.  I've got a Feb use year so I was just going to bank whatever I have left into next year anyway since we are not going before Feb for sure.


----------



## UtahMama

Hi peeps!

Hanging in there! 
I am such a MIA-ist! UGHHHH!

Hope you all are healthy and doing well! 

I haven't stepped foot in the gym for weights since Jan 19th! I FEEL so heavy even though the scale is being nice to me  . I feel "soft" and achy. I don't walk with that normal fast, confident stride. I don't sleep as well at all. 

Blah! Is all I have to say.

Stress was a huuuge part of my week this week and without my usual comfort eating, I really started to feel at the end of my rope (school, finishing our basement bedrooms for our 2 younger boys, and my mother coming to live with us, cranky DH, etc.). 

The bedrooms are habitable now, my school assignments are done (for a minute, LOL) , and my mom isn't as bad as I was anticipating. *breathe*.

I DID start partake in some seriously good margaritas a couple times (for medicinal purposes) which made me retain a ton of water and feel physically crappy. 
*
Things I've learned:*

Ambien CR is good
Exercise is the best gift I can give myself besides school
I need my peeps!!!


----------



## LMO429

UTAHMAMA!!!!! I missed you!

Sounds like you have alot on your plate right now! Make sure you schedule in some "me" time


----------



## punkin413

LMO429 said:


> a killer workout for $11 dollars! my new favorite
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Jillian-Micha..._bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1234928464&sr=8-1



just ordered it!



LittleBlue22 said:


> How good of dancer are you? I think once you get the steps down, you can max it out to your level. I just did the Single lady one (Beyonce) and it was short, but I kept mixing up my feet. I need cardio to burn calories and fat so just moving was great.
> 
> I have a Billy Banks that I tried once, that was killer.



i'm a decent dancer.  i took all kinds of dance from the time i was 4 until i was 15 so some of it stuck.  i'd like to try it!    and yes, billy blanks is not easy!  i did tae bo for awhile and it kicks your butt!!!



pixie dust 112 said:


> OK I admit it!  We attorneys use this tactic with the witnesses, in order that they cannot go out and discuss the deposition with their attorney.  Also makes the witness a little uncomfortable.  It's a tactic you learn in law school.   I apolgize for all of us for not giving the stenographer the deserved consideration! We get so caught up in the lawyering of the case that sometimes we forget everyone and everything else!



i really don't mind not taking the break - it's just that it would be nice to have a WARNING!!!!  just tell us when you call in the job, "hey, we may not take a lunch that day," and that way i can have a bigger breakfast and bring a box of raisins with me or something!  



Pakey said:


> Well, I'm still sick.  I just can't shake it.  My cough is so bad I had to take a sleeping pill last night so that I could get some rest.  And to make things worse, we have cancelled our May WDW trip.  My husband has no interest in returning to the World after our fiasco January trip.  Geesh, I have DVC points coming out the wazoo, I think I'll be banking 500 pts into next year, even after having 5 rooms in January for the family.  Do you know how hard it is to cancel a week at the Beach Club during prime pool time?  My fingers were trembling.  Oh well, maybe we'll get to Costa Rica later this year after all.



sorry you're still sick!   i'm sure you will figure out the points.  there are plenty of people out there willing to rent them!

*kat *-sorry to hear about your FIL.  

*wendy - *  hi!!!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Wendy! Great to "see" you here! We miss you!


----------



## mousehouselover

I haven't had a lt of time this week. I've had appts for myself or DH every morning. I also haven't had time for exercise......... arghhhh. 



WI_DisneyFan said:


> Hey y'all!  I hope everyone had a great weekend, 'cause it's back to work today.
> 
> Looks like the next goal date will be *St. Patrick's Day*.  For completely selfish reasons, I'm saying the final weigh-in date will be March 13.  I say that's selfish because we are going away for my wife's 30th birthday that weekend, and if I had to weigh in the following week it might not be pretty!  This will be a short one - only 4 weeks.  But that'll set us up nicely for another 4-week target of Easter (Good Friday).
> 
> I'm setting my goal at 2.8 pounds.  I just want to be at 160 - is that too much to ask?!?



Sounds good to me! I'll take 5 lbs this go round. 



HockeyKat said:


> Oh, and the first half of the year I don't seem to have much trouble losing... this year I need to stop from gaining it all back the 2nd half of the year!






Disneyfreak92 said:


> I seem to do a better job losing the first half of the year too! Why IS that? I'm thinking we should have a New Years in July here on the Peep thead and pretend we're starting over again. Think that would work?



I'm that way too; gung ho for a while, do well and then start to slide and eventually just let go all together. I think a mid-year recommitment, 'new year new you' thing sounds great. 



DisneyLaura said:


> How awesome is your hubby.  I wanna a tiara too.  Where did he order from?  I think I might do a little something for the kids when we go.  It will be around Christmas time.
> 
> Ok guys my soaking is doing great  Once the packing was out it felt so much better.



Laura; glad to hear you're feeling better. Sorry about the kiddos though. DH always orders through th WDW Florists. (I think he wa impressed when we toured their facility as part of The Backstage Magic tour two years ago.) There are tons of things to choose from at www.disneyflorist.com These look good for kids:  http://www.disneyflorist.com/product/waltdisneyworldflorist-a-pirates-life-1/display

http://www.disneyflorist.com/product/waltdisneyworldflorist-ears-to-you-child/display

http://www.disneyflorist.com/product/waltdisneyworldflorist-mickeys-kool-snack-1/display

http://www.disneyflorist.com/product/waltdisneyworldflorist-a-royal-welcome/display

There is also a make yur own ears shop attached to teh new make yur own t-shirt shop in DTD. We are going to take the kids there to make their own ears. There are 8 different bases, 10-12 diff ears (mix and match) and patches to put on the hats. They're pretty cool looking. I need to plan something fo our DD's birthday and get DH a little something since Father's Day will be coming a few weeks after our trip. 

Dawn~ Sorry your day got messed up. I hate it when someone throws a wrench in my plans. 

Kat~ Your FIL will be in my thoughts. I hope you are able to do something fantastic with him before his health declines too much. 

Faith~ I hate cancelling WDW trips too. DH says if we have to cancel it, it's for the best so we can have a great trip some other time instead of a so-so or miserable trip right now. Since he always treats me really well when we go, I guess he has a point. 

Wendy~ Glad to see you! You've got a full load there; make sure you find a few mins for yourself. You don't want to get burnout. 

Those dance videos look like a lot of fun. I'm not that coordinated so it will take me a while to learn the steps but I'd love to dance like that. 

I've got to get to bed; night all!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Wendy - Wowza, sounds like you've been busy - we've missed you around here!

Kat - Very sorry about FIL  

Laura - hope you're still doing ok  

Everyone -


----------



## LMO429

Punkin: So glad you got the workout! I have been doing one week of Chalean Extreme and then alternating another week of something else

On the top of the DVD box it claims lose up to 5 pounds in one week.  Well last week I did The Banish Fat Workouts 3 times and the No More Trouble Zones 2 times (its Jillian other new workout) and I lost 3 pounds last week sooo it makes me think those workouts have alot to do with it

I am doing another week of Chalean and the scale is staying the same but I have to admit overall I feel tighter....going to do Jillian again next week to see what the deal is....bottom line is Jillian new workouts rock, It has 7 circuits the first time I did it during the first circuit I kept saying to myself this is easy..by the end I was gasping for air..its tough!!!! but great!


----------



## LittleBoPeep

I haven't been logging on here in a while (couple weeks) because of travelling back & forth to CA, and I don't think it's done much for my accountability to myself!!  I haven't lost any more, but luckily I haven't gained.  Back at home for the next week... hoping to stick to my regimen a little better while I'm here.  I've got one more trip to make out there, then I'm good until summer.  Maybe then I'll have some time I can set aside to get to my gym.  I've only made it there once since this hectic year has started!!!   

Aaron... please put me down for 3 lbs.... I'm hoping that's do-able in 4 weeks with travelling included!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

If I can somehow manage to not screw up the number that I saw in my super-secret pre-Friday weigh in from this morning, then I'll be a very happy Peep tomorrow!  I've been really good this week - I haven't cheated on my diet once, I've exercised every day alternating between resistance training and cardio.  So I'm hoping it'll pay off.

Here's what I've got for the St. Patrick's Day thing...






Let me know if I missed you or if you want it.

Good luck tomorrow everybody!


----------



## pjlla

I will take a moment here to re-introduce myself.  Used to post here, but haven't been on this thread in months.

I started 2008 at an alarming number on the scale but with a Disney trip in the plans I was able to get on track and stay on and lost about 35 before my trip last April.  THen, the MOST SURPRISING thing.... I managed to STAY ON TRACK for the remainder of 2008 and (almost) ended the year down a total of 51 pounds from my Jan. 1 weight! (That is down a total of 70 pounds from my highest weight in 2003.)  I say almost because I gained 6 pounds during the two weeks of Christmas break and have been playing with the same 6 pounds ever since!  

I need something to RE-motivate me and I hoping that jumping back here on the WISH board and rejoining the Peeps and getting in on a challenge will do the job.  I have another 21 pounds to lose (including the stupid 6 I gained over Christmas).  I would like them to be gone by my birthday in June.  

So Aaron, put me down for 5 pounds by March 13... it will be a tough reach, but I need a lofty goal!  Glad to be back with the Peeps.................P


----------



## dwheatl

Pakey said:


> Danielle.  Have fun in San Francisco.  Hope the weather cooperates.
> 
> Well, I'm still sick.  I just can't shake it.  My cough is so bad I had to take a sleeping pill last night so that I could get some rest.  And to make things worse, we have cancelled our May WDW trip.  My husband has no interest in returning to the World after our fiasco January trip.
> 
> And I have more time to lose these 10 lbs that will not go away.


 Well, the whole trip was just like the SF terrain- lots of ups and downs. We went from torrential rain to sunny and 60 degrees. I ate great food and terrible food. DH and I snuggled and laughed, and he moped and I snarled. He informed me that he does not want to go to London and Paris this summer, something we have talked about for at least 5 years as a way to celebrate our 25th anniversary.  I haven't given up yet, but I feel sick at the thought of never stepping foot in Europe. I always dreamed of us going one day, and now I'm thinking, will I have to go with someone else if I'm ever going to get there?



UtahMama said:


> I DID start partake in some seriously good margaritas a couple times (for medicinal purposes) which made me retain a ton of water and feel physically crappy.


 Thanks for the reminder on the alcohol. I was so tempted to drink the last couple of days, but I remembered that the last time I drank, I had no idea when I was full and ate an enormous amount, and then felt sick after (and that was just with one margarita). Drinking just really does a number on my peepishness.



pjlla said:


> I will take a moment here to re-introduce myself.  Used to post here, but haven't been on this thread in months.
> 
> I started 2008 at an alarming number on the scale but with a Disney trip in the plans I was able to get on track and stay on and lost about 35 before my trip last April.  THen, the MOST SURPRISING thing.... I managed to STAY ON TRACK for the remainder of 2008 and (almost) ended the year down a total of 51 pounds from my Jan. 1 weight! (That is down a total of 70 pounds from my highest weight in 2003.)  I say almost because I gained 6 pounds during the two weeks of Christmas break and have been playing with the same 6 pounds ever since!
> 
> I need something to RE-motivate me and I hoping that jumping back here on the WISH board and rejoining the Peeps and getting in on a challenge will do the job.  I have another 21 pounds to lose (including the stupid 6 I gained over Christmas).  I would like them to be gone by my birthday in June.


 Welcome back, and congrats on what you have lost so far.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Up early this Friday morning.
I've been working hard and I'm -3.6



We went on a trip yesterday (Journalism competition, I placed second in my contest!) and out to eat and we ate our weight worth in chips and salsa so I'll be working that off this afternoon.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

-2lb!  

Be back later!


----------



## LMO429

I'm a SAMER this week!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

*+1 lb.* this week  


::Snow_White:: said:


> Up early this Friday morning.
> I've been working hard and I'm -3.6
> 
> 
> 
> We went on a trip yesterday (Journalism competition, I placed second in my contest!) and out to eat and we ate our weight worth in chips and salsa so I'll be working that off this afternoon.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



*Congrats on the win and the weight loss! *


----------



## lovealldisney

Good Morning Peeps!

Well I am up this week +1.4!! UGH!! Good luck everyone and have a great weekend!


----------



## UGABelle

Morning Peeps!

I'm +1 this week, which I kinda expected after a Valentine's Day splurge weekend and AF on the way, but it stinks 'cause it's my first "gain" since the beginning of the year  

Oh well, I'm back on track now and hope for good numbers next week.

Plus, I have a recently-planned trip to look forward to (see ticker below), so that helps me keep my goals!  

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Hurray!  I *lost 1.8 *this week!  First time I've had a loss in a month.  It's also the first time in a month that I didn't sabotage my diet at all with mindless nibbling during the week.  Funny how that works, huh?

Let's see some great numbers everybody!


----------



## ArielSRL

Quick flyby cuz, as usual, I'm at work; I'm -1.8 lbs (just like Aaron). Whoo hoo!


----------



## 2girlsmom

morning, all. I am +1 today, but its that time of the month, so I suppose I should be happy it is just one, right?  This week I spent a day & a half with  migraine, so haven't been as good..but haven't really had much appetite either.


----------



## Pakey

I'm a SAMER.  No exercise will do that to you.

Danielle, I'll go to London/Paris with you.  That was our trip last year (with Disneyland Paris added on, lol) to celebrate my one year cancer free anniversary.  It was so amazing, I enjoyed it much more than our 20th anniversary trip to Italy and Switzerland.  Next year is our 25th.  I really want to do an African safari but my husband isn't thrilled so we have made no definite plans yet.

Aaron, congrats on finally getting over that "hump" and seeing a loss.  

Snow White, congrats on the 2nd in the competition.  Way to go.  And you deserved the chips and salsa.  The salsa is healthy, right?  

To all my other peeps, have a great day and weekend.


----------



## MaryAz

I am down -1.6

Congrats to all who lost, way to maintain for the samers and hope next week is better to the gainers.


----------



## MA pigletfan

Hey everyone 
So i am happy to report an actual loss of -2 this week   yay! That makes up for the gain last week plus one more down..sooo happy and relieved! I needed this boost to get back on track!!!
NEWS: we are 99% sure that our honeymoon will be as follows:
3 nights vegas ( just to get us closer to HI)
Maui for 8-9 nights
DISNEY WOLD for 5 nights!!!!
We have not booked anything yet..but we are so excited..i am picking up a maui book today..Thank you Lauren for the awesome info on it..i might have more questions..actually i KNOW i will


----------



## LMO429

MA pigletfan said:


> Hey everyone
> So i am happy to report an actual loss of -2 this week   yay! That makes up for the gain last week plus one more down..sooo happy and relieved! I needed this boost to get back on track!!!
> NEWS: we are 99% sure that our honeymoon will be as follows:
> 3 nights vegas ( just to get us closer to HI)
> Maui for 8-9 nights
> DISNEY WOLD for 5 nights!!!!
> We have not booked anything yet..but we are so excited..i am picking up a maui book today..Thank you Lauren for the awesome info on it..i might have more questions..actually i KNOW i will



Awesome! that was our original plan to stop in Vegas for a couple of days first and then we had the same schedule for our honeymoon

We decided against the stop off in vegas first and just sucked it up and went to Maui.  the flights were not as bad as we thought they were going to be, I took ambien and slept 8 of the 11 hours it took to get there and the other 3 i was def groogy....But we did stop in Disneyland and that was awesome to break up the flying


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Hi everyone...

I am a SAMER again.  Good news is that last night I found out I don't need to head back out to CA next week, so now I can get back into the swing of things here and back into a normal routine.  Maybe I can get past being a SAMER for a number of weeks and actually have a loss!!

Has anyone ever dealt with the warranty department (Geek Squad) with Best Buy?  Our refrigerator died at the end of January (thank goodness it was while we were home and not while we were in CA), and the new one came with a broken freezer drawer.  They ordered a replacement twice now, and both times it's the wrong kind... it won't even fit in the freezer.     I can't seem to get a hold of anyone at the "Geek Squad" that can help me... I just keep getting transferred around for 20 minutes until someone sends me to a dead extension which cuts off the call.     Any suggestions?  I am considering going into the store with the drawer and exchanging it out for the floor model if that one is in decent shape... I just want a freezer drawer!!!


----------



## punkin413

flyby!  i'm so busy with work these days, but that's a good thing because it means money.  i'm a samer today.  but i have a feeling in a couple of days i will have lost at least a pound or two because i'm VERY sore from my workout on wednesday and when i'm sore i weight more (acid buildup in the muscles is like retaining water).  i'm anxious for my 2 new cardio workouts to arrive from amazon.com!  i will let you guys know how they are once i do them.

oh, by the way, we're going roller skating tomorrow night.  i'm sure by monday morning i will be so sore i won't be able to walk because i haven't skated in like 10 years.  we shall see!


----------



## UtahMama

-.8!
I'll take it after last week's -6! It was actually up a little on Wednesday. 
1.2 pounds away from a new set of numbers...THAT day I'll rejoice BIG time!

I discovered taco flavored ground turkey meat that is soooo yummy. 


I ONLY have Fridady, Sat., and Sundays to get a weight training session in. MUST commit to that since I feel SO heavy and soft since I started school. 

Ugh, my first class is almost over (one more class) and we're having a POT LUCK.  on Tuesday!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Pakey said:


> Snow White, congrats on the 2nd in the competition.  Way to go.  And you deserved the chips and salsa.  The salsa is healthy, right?





my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> *Congrats on the win and the weight loss! *



Thanks!  
I'm sure it was much healthier than anything else we could've ate. Fresh made tortilla chips and salsa, yum!

Congratulations to everyone and keep it up!
Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Well, I'm only *down .2*, and it was more earlier in the week, but I had a larger-than-normal dinner last night and still have it with me, I think!  Hopefully if I'm really good this week (and I will be!), I'll see a good loss next week.


----------



## DisneyLaura

Pakey said:


> Well, I'm still sick.  I just can't shake it.  My cough is so bad I had to take a sleeping pill last night so that I could get some rest.  And to make things worse, we have cancelled our May WDW trip.  My husband has no interest in returning to the World after our fiasco January trip.  Geesh, I have DVC points coming out the wazoo, I think I'll be banking 500 pts into next year, even after having 5 rooms in January for the family.  Do you know how hard it is to cancel a week at the Beach Club during prime pool time?  My fingers were trembling.  Oh well, maybe we'll get to Costa Rica later this year after all.
> 
> And I have more time to lose these 10 lbs that will not go away.



Sorry to hear that your still sick, hope you start to feel better soon.  Also sorry on the trip to WDW, hope you get to go to Costa Rica for sure



LittleBlue22 said:


> I just do the steps over and over and over. I did it again this morning and did better. I'm not ready for chair or pole (and no,I"m not getting a pole installed in my house). Think of it as modern choriagraphed dancing. Here's  what I worked out today to, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pBCcYQTUXA. Its clean to watch, kid approved.
> 
> checking in too to say, I did the YT video above twice, walk/kick with Leslie Sansone and plan to do something off of FIT tv later this afternoon.



That's cool



HockeyKat said:


> Faith, if you are trusting/willing, I may have a need for renting/exchanging points with you.   My FIL has been diagnosed with stage 3 congestive heart failure and they found a mass in his lung, and we may need to move our Sept trip up to as close as possible.   However, our points for this year are maxed...



Sorry to hear about your FIL



UtahMama said:


> Hi peeps!
> 
> Hanging in there!
> I am such a MIA-ist! UGHHHH!
> 
> Hope you all are healthy and doing well!
> 
> I haven't stepped foot in the gym for weights since Jan 19th! I FEEL so heavy even though the scale is being nice to me  . I feel "soft" and achy. I don't walk with that normal fast, confident stride. I don't sleep as well at all.
> 
> Blah! Is all I have to say.
> 
> Stress was a huuuge part of my week this week and without my usual comfort eating, I really started to feel at the end of my rope (school, finishing our basement bedrooms for our 2 younger boys, and my mother coming to live with us, cranky DH, etc.).
> 
> The bedrooms are habitable now, my school assignments are done (for a minute, LOL) , and my mom isn't as bad as I was anticipating. *breathe*.
> 
> I DID start partake in some seriously good margaritas a couple times (for medicinal purposes) which made me retain a ton of water and feel physically crappy.
> *
> Things I've learned:*
> 
> Ambien CR is good
> Exercise is the best gift I can give myself besides school
> I need my peeps!!!



UM - missed you too  



mousehouselover said:


> Laura; glad to hear you're feeling better. Sorry about the kiddos though. DH always orders through th WDW Florists. (I think he wa impressed when we toured their facility as part of The Backstage Magic tour two years ago.) There are tons of things to choose from at www.disneyflorist.com These look good for kids:  http://www.disneyflorist.com/product/waltdisneyworldflorist-a-pirates-life-1/display
> 
> http://www.disneyflorist.com/product/waltdisneyworldflorist-ears-to-you-child/display
> 
> http://www.disneyflorist.com/product/waltdisneyworldflorist-mickeys-kool-snack-1/display
> 
> http://www.disneyflorist.com/product/waltdisneyworldflorist-a-royal-welcome/display
> 
> I've got to get to bed; night all!



Danielle I love the snack one because then I have a lunch bag for me.  We're staying in Fort Wilderness so I think the kids getting some snacks for the RV would be a great thing.  I wonder if they have something Christmasy for not so much money.  I'll have to look at the link, thanks again.



MA pigletfan said:


> Hey everyone
> So i am happy to report an actual loss of -2 this week   yay! That makes up for the gain last week plus one more down..sooo happy and relieved! I needed this boost to get back on track!!!
> NEWS: we are 99% sure that our honeymoon will be as follows:
> 3 nights vegas ( just to get us closer to HI)
> Maui for 8-9 nights
> DISNEY WOLD for 5 nights!!!!
> We have not booked anything yet..but we are so excited..i am picking up a maui book today..Thank you Lauren for the awesome info on it..i might have more questions..actually i KNOW i will



Yeah sounds great.  We stopped at San Fran on the way back from Hawaii but you know, I should of did Disneyland, crazy person I am


----------



## dwheatl

Here I am, taking it like a peep. I'm up 2.4. Wish I could say it was worth it, but a lot of the eating came out of frustration and disappointment. I will say the ice cream at Ghirardelli Square and the shrimp pescatore and Italian bread at the Franciscan were worth it. The rest, not so much.

I started doing some weights at the gym yesterday. I always do cardio because the calorie burning looks so good, but I keep seeing more and more how strength training ups your metabolism all the time. I'm going to try to have a more balanced workout schedule from now on.


----------



## Nefferz

I'm late!  But I'm down 1  and pretty satisfied with that.  I've probably lost 4 or 5 since the first of the year, though I attribute most of that to the after Christmas lack of fudge and cookies!  I have such a terrible sweet tooth.

I'm going to watch the challenge to see how you all do, then perhaps I'll take part in the next one.

Wishing you all a healthy week!

M


----------



## punkin413

wouldn't you know it - i weighed myself this morning and i'm 2 pounds lighter than i was yesterday!!!!!    i knew it was because i was sore.  oh, well, that and the fact that i had tummy troubles last night and spent a good portion of the eveninig on the toilet.  that's always fun for a friday night!

i'm going roller skating tonight with some girlfriends.  i'm hoping it will be good exercise - i'm sure i'll be sore tomorrow and monday.  but i figure it will only burn off the calories i drink from the margaritas i'm having right beforehand.


----------



## HockeyKat

That sounds good Dawn!!   I haven't been roller skating in years.  Obviously I am a bigger fan of ice!   

I meant to weigh this AM and forgot.  I was down 1.6 yesterday AM from last Friday, for a total of 9.8 since Feb 1, but I will be weighing tomorrow AM for the official Feb stats (in my mind, since I started on a Sun).   

I am in the midst of reading a good e-book on the programmatical approach to dieting.  The guy recommends weighing daily and using a rolling average to graph your weight, as it is a truer gauge of what you are actually losing since water, bodily function, etc can skew your weight one way or the other day by day.   He has a spreadsheet that you can download that does this for you.


----------



## dwheatl

punkin413 said:


> wouldn't you know it - i weighed myself this morning and i'm 2 pounds lighter than i was yesterday!!!!!    i knew it was because i was sore.  oh, well, that and the fact that i had tummy troubles last night and spent a good portion of the eveninig on the toilet.  that's always fun for a friday night!
> 
> i'm going roller skating tonight with some girlfriends.  i'm hoping it will be good exercise - i'm sure i'll be sore tomorrow and monday.  but i figure it will only burn off the calories i drink from the margaritas i'm having right beforehand.



Just don't get nabbed for SUI - skating under the influence


----------



## MA pigletfan

hello all 

hope everyone is having  a good weekend. i was a bad peep and did not work out today..BUT Greg and I finally did a bunch of house stuff we have been putting off FOREVER...i.e. cleaning out and reorganizing a VERY packed office closet..so happy its done though...nothing like finally biting the bullet and doing a very un-fun chore!
Dawn...have fun skating...i think the last time i rollerskated i was wearing leg warmers and listening to Debbie Gibson and NKOTB!!!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Morning all!

Just peeping in!

I'm down .5. Bit disappointing, but I have had 2 meals out, and haven't been able to exercise as I have a horrible throat infection. Better than nothing, hopefully I will be able to exercise again in a few days!

Hope you're all having a good weekend! I have an exciting new ticker!!!!


----------



## mousehouselover

I have to say I wasn't a great peep this week. I ate out a few times and I had to take DH to the Dr 3 times so my exercise time was seriously limted. I didn't do anything all week. I did go to the yoga class I enjoy yesterday. 

Last week; post vacation weigh in, I was + 4.6, with a little work this week I was -1.6 for a *net gain of 3 lbs* since I last posted. I had measurements taken at the gym yesterday that show I've lost inches in my abs and hips though so I've done some good things even if I'm not actually losing weight.

I was more worried about how DH's driving restriction was going to affect him, I didn't give much thought to hw much extra work it was going to be for me. I'm thinking this might be a good time to get DD her license. I really didn't want her driving yet but we may have little choice in the matter.


----------



## punkin413

i survived skating with no broken bones or major injuries - it's a miracle!  not sore yet but i'm sure i will be tonight.

here's a short update on our night last night if anyone's interested (posted in my TR):

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30432988&postcount=971


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Peeps! I just had to share. I'm so excited! I just found out today that I won 1st place in the architecture division of a local photographic print competition. AND I won 2nd place best in show over all!!! I get $150, and my photo will likely be in the local paper and on the brochure for next year's competition! Here's the photo that won - one of the pictures I took of the Walt Disney Concert Hall on our trip to California last November.


----------



## punkin413

CONGRATS, LYNDA!!!


----------



## dwheatl

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Peeps! I just had to share. I'm so excited! I just found out today that I won 1st place in the architecture division of a local photographic print competition. AND I won 2nd place best in show over all!!! I get $150, and my photo will likely be in the local paper and on the brochure for next year's competition! Here's the photo that won - one of the pictures I took of the Walt Disney Concert Hall on our trip to California last November.


 Woo hoo! Great Job, Lynda!


----------



## DisneyLaura

punkin413 said:


> wouldn't you know it - i weighed myself this morning and i'm 2 pounds lighter than i was yesterday!!!!!    i knew it was because i was sore.  oh, well, that and the fact that i had tummy troubles last night and spent a good portion of the eveninig on the toilet.  that's always fun for a friday night!
> 
> i'm going roller skating tonight with some girlfriends.  i'm hoping it will be good exercise - i'm sure i'll be sore tomorrow and monday.  but i figure it will only burn off the calories i drink from the margaritas i'm having right beforehand.



I just read your tr, looks like you guys had a lot of fun



Disneyfreak92 said:


> Peeps! I just had to share. I'm so excited! I just found out today that I won 1st place in the architecture division of a local photographic print competition. AND I won 2nd place best in show over all!!! I get $150, and my photo will likely be in the local paper and on the brochure for next year's competition! Here's the photo that won - one of the pictures I took of the Walt Disney Concert Hall on our trip to California last November.



That's awesome  

Well I weighed myself on Friday and I was up from last week I think 2 lb but I'm starting fresh so next week I will post.  I put my weight on sparkpeople and the week before I didn't enter it  so I'm not sure what I gained this week, AF is coming so I know I gained just not sure how much.  But of course I keep snacking, does anyone feel they need to eat everything in the house when she's coming?  I hate it.


----------



## Pakey

Morning all!

Lynda, major congrats.  The photo is awesome.  

Dawn, glad you survived skating and didn't get an SUI.  I used to love to skate, took lessons as a child.  Now it would be so scary.  Not only would the falling hurt but I doubt I'd be able to get myself up off the floor.   

I had a busy weekend.  My husband was in a golf tournament which means I had to entertain myself.  I spent all day Saturday doing spring cleaning.  I cleaned for 9 hours without a break because I knew if I sat down, even for a second, I'd be done.  I did not get finished but I made a dent and it's amazing how much better I feel mentally having gotten that monkey off my back.  Plus it was good exercise.

Sunday, I scrapbooked.  I'm anal about my scrapbooking so it takes me hours to do just one page.  I'm working on our Paris trip and I hope to have it done before our next vacation.  I did a digital book for our January trip with the kids as I have sworn off ever doing another Disney themed scrapbook for as long as I live.  

I hope everyone has a peepish Monday.  I'm starting off with major system issues here at work to deal with but I'm going to try to stay strong and not do stress cheating.


----------



## MA pigletfan

Congrats Lynda!!
Dawn..visiting TR later to check out your skating update!! 

Hi everyone! not too much to say today..just HAVE A GOOD DAY!!


----------



## LMO429

Great Work Lynda! You have such a gift!

We went out for Mexican Food Saturday Night and around 3 a.m. I woke up with Severe Food Poisoning! Last night was the worst I had the fever, chills and it felt like someone was punching me!!!!  I never had food poisoning before it was insane and horrible!!!!! So glad I am feeling better it was an ugly site!...needless to say I wont be eating mexican again anytime soon


----------



## mousehouselover

Lauren~ OMGosh! I hope you're feeling a lot better today. I got ill after eating Mexican (not food poisoning, just tummy bug) and I still can't eat that item; it's been 5 yrs but that food will always be tied to being sick. 

Lynda~ That is an awesome photo!! You deserved the win! Keep it up and you'll be selling photos to all the major magazines and publishing houses.

Faith~ I can relate to the 'perfect page' obsession. I get frustrated if things don't turn out the way I envision them. It took me weeks to do 12 pages for my mom a few years ago. I still have tons of photos that I need to scrap for that book and I can't force myself to do them. 

I had a good day, until I made beignets for work. I had to have a few. They are so good. I made them smaller that the WDW version so there's plenty to go around and the kiddos could have some. I got on the TM tonight and went _wogging_. I am really surprised that I was so energetic and managed to basically do the C25K routine. I won't come anywhere near my exercise goal for the month but I'm getting back on track.


----------



## punkin413

lauren - hope you're feeling better.  food poisoning is the worst!  i've only had it once and that was one time too many.  i got it from soured pasta.  isn't that just weird?


----------



## LMO429

punkin413 said:


> lauren - hope you're feeling better.  food poisoning is the worst!  i've only had it once and that was one time too many.  i got it from soured pasta.  isn't that just weird?



I am feeling so much better Thanks!!  It was such a MISERABLE experience!!!!!!! i'm so paranoid of everything I eat now. I was telling my husband when we go on the cruise I refuse to eat at any buffets now also he is dying to eat at san angel inn and I have to say I dont every want to see Mexican AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DisneyLaura

Lauren - hope you are feeling better

Faith - I thought I was the only wacko that took that long for one page, I'm glad there is others just like me


----------



## MA pigletfan

Lauren..AAACKKK!!! That is the WORST. so glad you are feeling better..NOT FUN!
I am in for a possibly unpeepish few days this week! I am hopinig to weigh in Thurs morning and not friday due to it being our anniversary thurs ( dating anniversary obviously..4 years ...Tommorow nightwe are due to go to Sushi/chinese for his grandmother's birthday ( no problem since i will jsut have sushi)..thurs we are having friends over for "breakfast for dinner"..and friday we are going out for our anniversary to the Capital Grill...can you say filet and good wine!!???? heehee! But between now and then i will be a good peeper..and make sure i hit that 30 day shred dvd ALOT!!!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Lauren -  Food poisoning is not good! Im glad you're feeling a little better now, and I can see why its put you off Mexican food!

Dawn - Loved the roller skating pics!

Lynda - You never fail to amaze me with your photography talent!

Everyone -


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Hello Peeps!  Hope everyone is having a good week.  I'm not sure how weigh-in is going to go this week.  I've been good with my eating, but I'm battling a cold which has really limited my exercising.  So we'll see how I do on diet alone.  But they are talking up to 8 inches of snow for tomorrow, so I'll probably get lots of exercise just clearing my driveway.  

Here's the 1st week update of our quick St Patrick's Day challenge.  Let me know if I missed you...


----------



## DisneyObsession

Hi All!  

Looks like I missed the newest challenge...I haven't even been on the DIS in about a month! Missed you all!

Lynda...Congrats on the contest. The picture is awesome!  

I am off today, so I am taking some time to catch up with everyone. I'll read back about a week to see what everyone has been up to. As for me, I have been plugging along. Weight is maintaining, but I am on the road to losing once more. I am not discouraged, just frustrated with myself that I have trouble staying with the program. Today is a new day. 

Things in the house are crazy, DD, SIL & GS moved in with us in Oct which makes the dynamics totally different. Stress levels can soar at times. DS is home from college for the week, which is nice, but again, things change when he comes home. Work is stressful as they are changing all kinds of things. I am trying to post out for a new position. We'll see what happens. 

All in all....Life is Good!


----------



## DisneyLaura

DisneyObsession said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Looks like I missed the newest challenge...I haven't even been on the DIS in about a month! Missed you all!



Missed you too


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Hi Peeps, 

Hope everyones OK. Glad you're feeling better Lauren!

I don't think I'm having a very good week . . . haven't broken down completely and had any bad meals or anything, I just feel like I keep snacking on little extras that are all going to add up on weigh-day. This is the first week I've struggled with willpower since the New Year and its horrid!!!!! Only 10 weeks until vacation and still have 8 pounds to go so need to find strength again!

Hope everyone is managing better than me!


----------



## punkin413

i did the jillian michaels banish fat cardio workout and it was KILLER!  she did berpees.  i HATE berpees.  and she did them in the 3rd circuit (i think) when it was just getting hard.  thanks for the recommendation, lauren!

i also got a hip hop cardio DVD that i'll probably do tomorrow.  if it's good i'll let you guys know so i can recommend it.


----------



## LMO429

punkin413 said:


> i did the jillian michaels banish fat cardio workout and it was KILLER!  she did berpees.  i HATE berpees.  and she did them in the 3rd circuit (i think) when it was just getting hard.  thanks for the recommendation, lauren!
> 
> i also got a hip hop cardio DVD that i'll probably do tomorrow.  if it's good i'll let you guys know so i can recommend it.




Oh good! I am so glad you loved the workout, Funny thing is I did it yesterday as well.  It really is such a killer workout, the 1st circuit I always say to myself oh this is so easy and then by the second I'm dying!!!!!

The No More Trouble Zones dvd compliments the Banish Fat. I have been alternating them everyday this week (M-F)  For some reason the last time I did this I lost 3 pounds that week, I took a sneak peek on the scale today and it moved as well..I know they really work!

I have been doing one week chalean extreme and then one week something else.....

Personally I am a big fan of exercise dvds and working out at home, I usually only go to the actual gym on the weekends. I find it easier to have less excuses before work and just get it done when I can workout at home, there really is alot of great workout dvds out there and they seem to only be getting better as time goes on


----------



## Sparkie

Hey peeps.  Just thought I'd let you all know that I do still exist.  A new baby in the house sure changes things.  Everybody is doing well.  Little baby weighed 9 lbs and 1 oz on her 1 month visit. (she gains as quickly as I do).  DD goes to the doctor this week. She is doing well.  She had a rapid weight loss.  She lost 22 pounds in the first 2 weeks (dont we all wish) and is only 10 pounds from where she started but she said she isnt going to try and lose it.  Honestly the extra 10 looks good on her.  She was probably too thin at 5'2 and barely tipping over 100 anyway.  I'm holding steady.  Havent lost any more and havent gained either.

Found something on our cable network that may be useful.... we have the "Fit" channel and I scanned through and there seems to be aerobic type stuff, toning stuff, yoga, hip hop so after DD gets clearance from her doc to begin exercise we are going to check it out.  Its so much eaiser to be motivated to exercise if you have a partner.  or so I think it will be, I have come to the conclusion that I just hate to exercise, I hate going to the gym, I find it boring. So maybe this will be a real option.  

Hope everyone stays well.  I'll check in from time to time.  See ya!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Lynda, congratulations on your photo! That's really cool!

Sparkie, glad you're daughter and the baby is doing well!

We don't have a gym in town, so my only option is to workout at home which is perfectly fine with me. I really love it, and have about 5 different videos and then Wii Fitness Coach. It's killer, and I really felt it on my last workout Tuesday. Wednesday I've decided is my break day.

Ack, I can't keep up with everyone, I've had a whole bunch of school work this week.
I found out that one of my journalism articles passed the state competition and is moving onto nationals! I was the only one from my school and if it is chosen at nationals I might get to go to NY over the summer! 

Anyways this week has been GREAT for me. I've managed to pass up mozerella sticks and donuts when they were free from the taking and I've done my exercising so I'm looking forward to weigh in tomorrow.
Admittedly I had a few too many chocolates on Sunday and a small piece of cake Monday, all is really good. I've ate a lot of veggies, and my afterschool snacks have been healthy!

But I still have a problem with drinking enough water. I always push people to drink water but I still don't have enough myself. I don't mind water, the problem is I'm just not really ever thirsty. When I remember it's in the evening and not enough time to drink my 8 glasses. Any suggestions?
I usually drink one at school, and maybe one when I get home, but that's it. (I drink a lot of lipton green tea though, it's a powder stuff I make in a pitcher.)


----------



## HockeyKat

Sparkie said:


> Hey peeps.  Just thought I'd let you all know that I do still exist.  A new baby in the house sure changes things.  Everybody is doing well.  Little baby weighed 9 lbs and 1 oz on her 1 month visit. (she gains as quickly as I do).  DD goes to the doctor this week. She is doing well.  She had a rapid weight loss.  She lost 22 pounds in the first 2 weeks (dont we all wish) and is only 10 pounds from where she started but she said she isnt going to try and lose it.  Honestly the extra 10 looks good on her.  She was probably too thin at 5'2 and barely tipping over 100 anyway.  I'm holding steady.  Havent lost any more and havent gained either.
> 
> Found something on our cable network that may be useful.... we have the "Fit" channel and I scanned through and there seems to be aerobic type stuff, toning stuff, yoga, hip hop so after DD gets clearance from her doc to begin exercise we are going to check it out.  Its so much eaiser to be motivated to exercise if you have a partner.  or so I think it will be, I have come to the conclusion that I just hate to exercise, I hate going to the gym, I find it boring. So maybe this will be a real option.
> 
> Hope everyone stays well.  I'll check in from time to time.  See ya!



Glad that DD and baby are doing well.

I LOVE the Fit on Demand stuff!!  Jillian 30 Day Shred Level 1 and 2 are on mine!!  



LMO429 said:


> Oh good! I am so glad you loved the workout, Funny thing is I did it yesterday as well.  It really is such a killer workout, the 1st circuit I always say to myself oh this is so easy and then by the second I'm dying!!!!!
> 
> The No More Trouble Zones dvd compliments the Banish Fat. I have been alternating them everyday this week (M-F)  For some reason the last time I did this I lost 3 pounds that week, I took a sneak peek on the scale today and it moved as well..I know they really work!
> 
> I have been doing one week chalean extreme and then one week something else.....
> 
> Personally I am a big fan of exercise dvds and working out at home, I usually only go to the actual gym on the weekends. I find it easier to have less excuses before work and just get it done when I can workout at home, there really is alot of great workout dvds out there and they seem to only be getting better as time goes on



I wish I liked working out at home more.  I find that lunchtime is best for me, I am most awake and least likely to duck it.   Luckily my gym is 5 min from work and they do classes at noon.   I have been doing Tues/Thurs kickboxing.   The instructor teaches PhysEd at Duke and is killer.   I don't think I have spend a day not sore since I started... LOL!!  But, I can now do 70 pushups, with 15 of them on toes and not knees.  My goal by the summer is to do all 60 that she requires per class, on toes.


----------



## DisneyLaura

Sparkie said:


> Hey peeps.  Just thought I'd let you all know that I do still exist.  A new baby in the house sure changes things.  Everybody is doing well.  Little baby weighed 9 lbs and 1 oz on her 1 month visit. (she gains as quickly as I do).  DD goes to the doctor this week. She is doing well.  She had a rapid weight loss.  She lost 22 pounds in the first 2 weeks (dont we all wish) and is only 10 pounds from where she started but she said she isnt going to try and lose it.  Honestly the extra 10 looks good on her.  She was probably too thin at 5'2 and barely tipping over 100 anyway.  I'm holding steady.  Havent lost any more and havent gained either.
> 
> Found something on our cable network that may be useful.... we have the "Fit" channel and I scanned through and there seems to be aerobic type stuff, toning stuff, yoga, hip hop so after DD gets clearance from her doc to begin exercise we are going to check it out.  Its so much eaiser to be motivated to exercise if you have a partner.  or so I think it will be, I have come to the conclusion that I just hate to exercise, I hate going to the gym, I find it boring. So maybe this will be a real option.
> 
> Hope everyone stays well.  I'll check in from time to time.  See ya!



Glad to hear your DD and granddaugther are doing well.  Are you going to post any pictures of her?  I understand if you don't want too.  We have a fit channel too of course I only saw it flicking by it,  

I am going to start walking next week around my neighborhood.  I am also going to start to run doing the couch to 5K with DH.  He worksout downstairs in our basement with weights but he gets no cardio so he said he tried to run in our driveway (we have a long drive) and he said he ran three times and had to stop so I showed him this program.  I would like to start running because my ultimate goal is to run in WDW marathon some day.



::Snow_White:: said:


> I found out that one of my journalism articles passed the state competition and is moving onto nationals! I was the only one from my school and if it is chosen at nationals I might get to go to NY over the summer!



Congrats that is so cool



::Snow_White:: said:


> But I still have a problem with drinking enough water. I always push people to drink water but I still don't have enough myself. I don't mind water, the problem is I'm just not really ever thirsty. When I remember it's in the evening and not enough time to drink my 8 glasses. Any suggestions?
> I usually drink one at school, and maybe one when I get home, but that's it. (I drink a lot of lipton green tea though, it's a powder stuff I make in a pitcher.)



This is what I do, before lunch and dinner I drink a 8 oz glass of water before  I eat.  Now I drink a lot while I'm eating so I just keep filling up my glass.  I would say I probably drink 3 glasses of water during my meal.  I would try at least drinking a glass before you eat each meal and then try to increase it to one after too along with the other times you have it.


----------



## DisneyObsession

Sparkie said:


> Hey peeps.  Just thought I'd let you all know that I do still exist.  A new baby in the house sure changes things.  Everybody is doing well.  Little baby weighed 9 lbs and 1 oz on her 1 month visit. (she gains as quickly as I do).  DD goes to the doctor this week. She is doing well.  She had a rapid weight loss.  She lost 22 pounds in the first 2 weeks (dont we all wish) and is only 10 pounds from where she started but she said she isnt going to try and lose it.  Honestly the extra 10 looks good on her.  She was probably too thin at 5'2 and barely tipping over 100 anyway.  I'm holding steady.  Havent lost any more and havent gained either.
> 
> Found something on our cable network that may be useful.... we have the "Fit" channel and I scanned through and there seems to be aerobic type stuff, toning stuff, yoga, hip hop so after DD gets clearance from her doc to begin exercise we are going to check it out.  Its so much eaiser to be motivated to exercise if you have a partner.  or so I think it will be, I have come to the conclusion that I just hate to exercise, I hate going to the gym, I find it boring. So maybe this will be a real option.
> 
> Hope everyone stays well.  I'll check in from time to time.  See ya!



Sparkie...Congrats on the new baby!  I bet she is absolutely adorable! Glad to hear all is going well with the new baby around. It certainly changes the dynamics of the house! We have the "Fit" channel too, but I forget about it. I'll have to start checking it out!


----------



## Sparkie

I dont know how to post pictures. But there are a few on my facebook page that my daughter put on.  If someone can tell me how to do it here, I'll get DD to post a few.  She usually just downloads straight from a file in the computer or I've seen her plug the camera into the computer and do something... way to technical for me.  (I spent 45 min with a man from India, chatting me through how to remove the TrendMicro 2005 version from my computer and load the 2009 version.  I had been paying for a new subscription every year but never loaded it into the computer.... I thought it did it all by itself... so computer applications is not a strong point for me... LOL!!!)

Yea, the Fit channel is looking like a real option.  DH cancelled my part of the gym membership since I never went and he is only paying for himself to go.  Another cut back in this YUCKY economy.  Please pray for our country, our leaders whether you agree with them or not, pray for those that are less fortunate and are experiencing hard times.  LOVE YA!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

DisneyLaura said:


> Congrats that is so cool
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I do, before lunch and dinner I drink a 8 oz glass of water before  I eat.  Now I drink a lot while I'm eating so I just keep filling up my glass.  I would say I probably drink 3 glasses of water during my meal.  I would try at least drinking a glass before you eat each meal and then try to increase it to one after too along with the other times you have it.



Thanks.  

Sounds good to me, I'll have to try that. 

Sparkie -The only way I know how to post pictures is to get a photobucket account and load the pictures from there. If there is a way to get them from the facebook to here, I'm not sure how.

I'm -1.2 this Friday. I was hoping for 2, but I'm not complaining!


----------



## lovealldisney

Good Morning! Happy Friday!!

I'm down -2.4 this morning!!  

Have a great weekend everyone!! 


Aaron are you planning any Brewer games this year?? I put in for opening day lottery but wasn't chosen. But I was able to purchase Marquee games early as a thank you. So my family and I are going on Mother's Day, thery're playing the Cubbies. Should be fun.


----------



## the Fidge

Fly by.....*Down -3 lbs*


----------



## LMO429

Hello!!!! I'm DOWN A HALF POUND!!!! Yesterday it was more must be sore!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Hi all!  I've been missing, because I have been sick as a dog with an upper respiratory thing.  Felling a bit better this morning, but have to try to remember to not overdo it today.  Never even checked in last week.  So today I am -3.8, but that is really for two weeks.  Hopefully feeling better won't make me eat eat like a pig and gain that all back next week!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Sparkie - Im glad you are enjoying your wonderful granddaughter  

This week I am *-2lbs*

Off to take my bags of clothes to the charity shop! 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## UGABelle

Just a quick fly-by this week -

I'm up +0.2 which is okay with AF here. I was hoping to make a dent in the pound I gained last week, but oh well.

I did give up all desserts for Lent, so maybe that will help a bit!

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Just a quick check-in to say I am +2!!     I guess that's what being home is doing for the past week.  I have been drinking sooooo much water... I hope it's water gain, but I think that is wishful thinking.     Been real busy trying to tend to all the things that were neglected while I was travelling, so I'm not quite back into my routine... maybe this week?!

Glad to see all the other posts so far are down.... keep it going!


----------



## Pakey

Hi guys.  I'm -1 which was a total surprise considering I had a hot fudge sundae earlier in the week right after going to the dentist and learning I have to have 3 crowns next week.  The good news on that is it is the last 3 molars I have to be crowned.  Yup, wearing braces for 12 years did a number on my teeth.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

I'm *down .6* this week. That puts me at 197 even. I wasn't that good last weekend, and AF is here, so I'm OK with that. Yesterday I spent some time on Sparkpeople editing my fitness goals and manually entered foods. I actually got a higher calorie allotment per day than I had before because I hadn't updated the fitness minutes since I started doing my 60-minute workouts. I already had been eating a bit more than it was telling me because it was so far from the 12x calorie counting formula, but now it makes more sense. Anyway, I was really good yesterday, and I'm heading into the weekend with a good attitude!  

On Sunday I get to pick up my prints which have been on display for the photo competition. And that's also when the photos will be in the local paper!  

I also got tickets for a No Doubt/Paramore concert in July, and the seats are gonna be great! I'm SO excited!  No Doubt is my favorite band! The tickets were a little pricey, but I've been waiting for years for them to tour again, so we're going. That means I'm going to see both of my two favorite bands this year - Fall Out Boy in May and No Doubt in July! 

Sparkie - glad to hear everyone's doing well! I'll have to check out the pics on FB.

SnowWhite - Congrats! 

Everyone - Hope you all have a great weigh in day!


----------



## HockeyKat

I am -1.2.  Not great, but still on the downward trend.   That is 11.6. lbs total for February.   Here's to hoping March is as good!


----------



## UtahMama

I'm "up" a little, depending on when I weigh...with last night's buffet dinner still in my gut. I should be down since I was "good"...other than 1/3 of a chocolate cup cake and one slice of pizza and a 2x2 cube of lasagna (LOL!).  I did manage ONE full on workout this week  .

Hey....I enabled my PMing feature on the DIS, just in case anyone ever needs me (outside of facebook). 

What a great and relaxing day!


----------



## HockeyKat

Hope that it goes back down for you Wendy!

BTW, I am on facebook now, so anyone I haven't friended yet who is too, PM me...


----------



## ArielSRL

Just a fly by as my guy is on his way over. I'm +1.2. I didn't do so hot this week. Gotta get better next week.


----------



## punkin413

i totally forgot to weigh this morning.     i will weigh tomorrow and post, i promise.  sorry, aaron!  

fly by as i was in a deposition all day today and i'm really swamped with work so i'm trying to proofread 4 depositions and get them turned in tomorrow.  no time to read but i will try to later! hope everyone is having pretty numbers!


----------



## pjlla

I am -1 this week.  I was REALLY hoping for a much better number this week, since I did really well with my eating... but I definitely didn't exercise enough.  I need to kick it up a notch if I am going to make my personal goal of reaching my target weight by my birthday in June!  ............................P


----------



## UtahMama

Today being "free day" in my head, I made chicken enchiladas from scratch tonight. 

And I wont mention the Margaritas I'm making soon.  

I did throw away the rest of Riley's birthday cupcakes I made 2 days ago, so as not to be tempted.


----------



## dwheatl

Sparkie said:


> Yea, the Fit channel is looking like a real option.  DH cancelled my part of the gym membership since I never went and he is only paying for himself to go.  Another cut back in this YUCKY economy.  Please pray for our country, our leaders whether you agree with them or not, pray for those that are less fortunate and are experiencing hard times.  LOVE YA!


 I haven't done in lately, but I like Bodies in Motion with Gil on fit TV. They're old shows, because I use to work out to them when my kids were little. I notice there's a show called "Shimmy" that's a belly-dancing workout. I'm half tempted to try it, just to get some muscle control of my abs. If only my family wouldn't get hurt laughing too hard.
I'm with you on the prayers. I see so much pain and hurt locally, and I know there's so much more suffering out there.



pixie dust 112 said:


> Hi all!  I've been missing, because I have been sick as a dog with an upper respiratory thing.  Felling a bit better this morning, but have to try to remember to not overdo it today.


 Be good to yourself. Sorry you were sick. I heard there was a suspicious coincidence with this illness.  



UGABelle said:


> I did give up all desserts for Lent, so maybe that will help a bit!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend


 I've committed to skipping the sweets on weekdays during Lent. Today was rough - cupcakes in the classroom, coffee cake (really good ones too) in the staff room, a candy bar came with my paycheck, and I was HUNGRY. I just kept telling myself to think of the poor; that I'm blessed to have such temptations to pass up. I did bring the candy bar home for the weekend, though. 

I'm down 1.6. Not too bad for my birthday week. My b-day was actually Ash Wednesday, so we celebrated on Fat Tuesday as well as last weekend.  My family kidnapped me on Sunday and took me to Santa Cruz so we could pick up DS and go out to dinner as a family. It was so sweet. I was really missing him, but didn't want to be too clingy.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Good evening everyone.
Today wasn't a great food day.

There was a blood drive and I donated for the first time. (All went well, by the way. I freaked out and almost didn't make it because my iron was too low, but they tried my other hand and I passed.) I was really scared before they stuck the needle in but it was worse testing for the iron with the little needle! I was pretty proud of myself.

Just in my luck they didn't have anything healthy to choose from and we couldn't leave without eating something so I picked a few things.
I can't pick up too heavy of things and since it's bruised too, I'll be putting my arms on hold with the exercise.


----------



## Nefferz

I'm -1 this week.  It really does help me to  know that I'm going to have to post my progress on a BB each week!


----------



## Sparkie

::Snow_White:: said:


> Good evening everyone.
> Today wasn't a great food day.
> 
> There was a blood drive and I donated for the first time. (All went well, by the way. I freaked out and almost didn't make it because my iron was too low, but they tried my other hand and I passed.) I was really scared before they stuck the needle in but it was worse testing for the iron with the little needle! I was pretty proud of myself.
> 
> Just in my luck they didn't have anything healthy to choose from and we couldn't leave without eating something so I picked a few things.
> I can't pick up too heavy of things and since it's bruised too, I'll be putting my arms on hold with the exercise.




Thanks for the input on the photos.  I think DD has a photobucket account.  And dont freak out about the pre-blood "low iron".... most likely the second test was an improvement because of collection technique on the first one.  You have to be really careful when collecting the sample that you wipe off the alcohol before you stick or it will alter the results.  I'm with you on the arm needle verses the finger stick.  The arm is much more tolerable to me.  Also, the last time I gave blood, that pre-blood test was done by snatching a plug out of my earlobe.... I have very bad memories of a ear piercing when I was 13... almost started the one ear pierced trend years earlier.... LOL!  I would never be a cool teenager now... I could never pierce and tatoo myself... I'm a wuss! LOL!

Though I was going to get blown away with tornados yesterday.  The warning sirens went off.  Me and DD and little Dgrand. went to the basement.  I was peeping out the door, watching the sky ( i know - bad), and then I really got scared when I saw the birds fly away..... Birds dont fly in the rain.... and if the animals are making a run for it.... you know its bad.  I got aggravated with the school system because they released the busses for my middle DD school when our county was under a tornado warning and there was a storm cell very close to where these busses were going with reported 70 mph winds.  My calls of concerns and to update information that I was sure school officials were not aware of were met with 1.  school representative with appathetic attitude and then hanging up on me and 2.  county school board stating that once the county released the children they were put on the busses and if a tornado warning was issued when the children were in route the bus would pull over to the side of the road..... ????.... I thought being on the road was the worst thing you could do during severe weather.  But everybody made it home safe and sound and now we are just waiting for it to quit raining.  Its been raining for almost 24 hours now.... guess thats how some of you feel about snow.


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

*SAMER*


----------



## punkin413

well, i'm + 2 pounds today.  go figure.  i work out and eat decently and this is what i get.  it's very discouraging and makes me want to give up.  really.  i know better though.  i am sore (but not THAT sore!) and AF arrived yesterday, so i know those are contributing factors.  but i still expected to see better results this week.  i'm over it.  makes me wanna go eat a whopper.   

i think i'm gonna start posting my food on here starting monday.  we'll see how that works.


----------



## LMO429

punkin413 said:


> well, i'm + 2 pounds today.  go figure.  i work out and eat decently and this is what i get.  it's very discouraging and makes me want to give up.  really.  i know better though.  i am sore (but not THAT sore!) and AF arrived yesterday, so i know those are contributing factors.  but i still expected to see better results this week.  i'm over it.  makes me wanna go eat a whopper.
> 
> i think i'm gonna start posting my food on here starting monday.  we'll see how that works.



I understand completely how you feel!  I got completely frustated like yourself a couple of weeks ago and I did those jillian dvds for the week and the scale moved.  

I am on the push phase of chalean extreme they tell you not to expect weight loss when you are doing it because you lift such heavier weight but I am very scale oriented so I may decide to alternate weeks so I do not become completey frustrated as well


----------



## DisneyLaura

Sory I didn't post yesterday with the kids sick all week I had to run my errands and I forgot to post.  But I'm +2.8 lb and I know that's mostly because AF is on her way so I'm not too upset.  I was good all week with my water but I guess I should have done a little bit more.  Next week will be a good number.  



pixie dust 112 said:


> Hi all!  I've been missing, because I have been sick as a dog with an upper respiratory thing.  Felling a bit better this morning, but have to try to remember to not overdo it today.  Never even checked in last week.  So today I am -3.8, but that is really for two weeks.  Hopefully feeling better won't make me eat eat like a pig and gain that all back next week!



Glad you're starting to feel better.  Don't you hate when you've been sick and you lose and then as soon as you're better you gain everything back.




DisneyGalUK said:


> Off to take my bags of clothes to the charity shop!
> 
> Have a great day everyone



What a nice feeling that is?  Hopefully this summer I can do that too!



Pakey said:


> Hi guys.  I'm -1 which was a total surprise considering I had a hot fudge sundae earlier in the week right after going to the dentist and learning I have to have 3 crowns next week.  The good news on that is it is the last 3 molars I have to be crowned.  Yup, wearing braces for 12 years did a number on my teeth.



Sorry about the dental news.  I haven't been to the dentist in probably three years because we don't have dental insurance but I need to go for a cleaning really bad.



Disneyfreak92 said:


> Cool ticket's.  I like No Doubt too
> 
> 
> 
> UtahMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today being "free day" in my head, I made chicken enchiladas from scratch tonight.
> 
> And I wont mention the Margaritas I'm making soon.
> 
> I did throw away the rest of Riley's birthday cupcakes I made 2 days ago, so as not to be tempted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you that you only ate 1/2 of a cupcake.  Oh I'll have one of those margaritas thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ::Snow_White:: said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening everyone.
> Today wasn't a great food day.
> 
> There was a blood drive and I donated for the first time. (All went well, by the way. I freaked out and almost didn't make it because my iron was too low, but they tried my other hand and I passed.) I was really scared before they stuck the needle in but it was worse testing for the iron with the little needle! I was pretty proud of myself.
> 
> Just in my luck they didn't have anything healthy to choose from and we couldn't leave without eating something so I picked a few things.
> I can't pick up too heavy of things and since it's bruised too, I'll be putting my arms on hold with the exercise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good girl to donating.  Before I got married I donated once and then passed out about an hour later in the grocery store, talk about embarassing.  Come to find out, AF was just leaving me so I lost a lot of blood.  The EMT's said I probably should have not donated but I didn't know.  I haven't gone since and that's been 12 years, I'm a chicken now.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

punkin413 said:


> well, i'm + 2 pounds today.  go figure.  i work out and eat decently and this is what i get.  it's very discouraging and makes me want to give up.  really.  i know better though.  i am sore (but not THAT sore!) and AF arrived yesterday, so i know those are contributing factors.  but i still expected to see better results this week.  i'm over it.  makes me wanna go eat a whopper.
> 
> i think i'm gonna start posting my food on here starting monday.  we'll see how that works.



Oh how frustrating, I hate that. It really does make you want to punish your body with more food just to spite it!

I have had a terrible week with food and haven't dared weigh myself yet. Dont know what happened - first time I fell off the wagon since Jan 2nd. Starting again tomorrow!


----------



## Sandy321

I really dont like to post if all I have to do is whine - and we're on a downward spiral..

but gosh darn it - I'm going to stick it out - I havent exercised (way too cold! but I'm trying to "Dance" when I'm cooking/waiting and at commercials to get up and "boogie" moving is better than not moving.. Dr OZ (google You on a Diet - its the real age website) has FREE exercise programs - he makes the most sense - 

and the news report is to just stick to something, low calorie, low carb, etc.. just DO IT...

(and ITA it takes weeks to take off 5# and 1 meal to gain back 10#)

* - 3#*

(and the first 2 weeks are my easiest - its the long haul!)


----------



## mousehouselover

I am -1.2 this week. Not as much as I hoped for but we had Mardi Gras and pizza from a vendor this week. I know I should be strong and do better but it's not as much fun eating a salad and soup when my co-workers are having really fantastic gumbo, jambayla, king cake and beignets.

Danielle~ I recorded a few of the shimmy workouts. I really like them. I only do them after everyone else is in bed though so they can't laugh at my uncoordination and two left feet.


----------



## punkin413

has anyone used slim quick?  i bought a bottle today and i'm gonna start it on monday.  i'm not changing anything else - just continuing with 1500 cals a day, lots of water and exercise 4 times a week.  but i don't see how this could hurt!  it may be that little extra something i need.  i've been stuck in between 134 and 140 for about 6 months now!!!

i'm taking the weekend off since i gained and i'm so upset about it.  i just need a break.  i went and bought a bottle of rose regale at the liquor store and i'm drinking it right now with a red glow cube from disney world inside.  now if only i was sitting near the water in italy at epcot, getting ready to enjoy illuminations.     i took pictures because i thought it looked cool.   











what's so funny is that i'm eating a leftover hamburger that i had at lunch today with it.  rose regale and a hamburger.....am i a classy lady or what???


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

punkin413 said:


> has anyone used slim quick?  i bought a bottle today and i'm gonna start it on monday.  i'm not changing anything else - just continuing with 1500 cals a day, lots of water and exercise 4 times a week.  but i don't see how this could hurt!  it may be that little extra something i need.  i've been stuck in between 134 and 140 for about 6 months now!!!
> 
> i'm taking the weekend off since i gained and i'm so upset about it.  i just need a break.  i went and bought a bottle of rose regale at the liquor store and i'm drinking it right now with a red glow cube from disney world inside.  now if only i was sitting near the water in italy at epcot, getting ready to enjoy illuminations.     i took pictures because i thought it looked cool.
> 
> what's so funny is that i'm eating a leftover hamburger that i had at lunch today with it.  rose regale and a hamburger.....am i a classy lady or what???



I always think burgers go well with anything!!  Hope you enjoyed your night. I think it does you good to have a weekend off sometimes. I'm sure it will start your body losing again.

I havent heard of slim quick, but anything is worth a try to get the scales budging again. Do you have a cup of hot water with a slice of lemon squeezed in it each morning? I find that really helps me keep the bloating down.

Anyway, I'm a SAMER. Its an absolute miracle to be frank.  I have had a few very bad days this week. I can only put it down to the extra calorie burning power of the new muscles I have developed. I bless the day I discovered Charlene Extreme - even when I was teaching 11 aerobic classes a week I never had any muscles! I feel very ready to recommit this week - I have 9 weeks until vacation and 8 pounds to lose! I had hoped to be at my goal weight by the start of April, but I will settle for May now!

Have a good day everyone


----------



## DisneyLaura

punkin413 said:


> has anyone used slim quick?  i bought a bottle today and i'm gonna start it on monday.  i'm not changing anything else - just continuing with 1500 cals a day, lots of water and exercise 4 times a week.  but i don't see how this could hurt!  it may be that little extra something i need.  i've been stuck in between 134 and 140 for about 6 months now!!!
> 
> i'm taking the weekend off since i gained and i'm so upset about it.  i just need a break.  i went and bought a bottle of rose regale at the liquor store and i'm drinking it right now with a red glow cube from disney world inside.  now if only i was sitting near the water in italy at epcot, getting ready to enjoy illuminations.     i took pictures because i thought it looked cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's so funny is that i'm eating a leftover hamburger that i had at lunch today with it.  rose regale and a hamburger.....am i a classy lady or what???



I have never tried that but that glass of wine looks yummy


----------



## punkin413

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Do you have a cup of hot water with a slice of lemon squeezed in it each morning? I find that really helps me keep the bloating down.



no, but i should.  i'm a coffee person.  i freely admit that i'm totally addicted to my two cups of caffeine in the morning.  i couldn't live without them.


----------



## the Fidge

I'm with you on the morning dilemna, I love my very large cups of tea with sugar and whole milk, ok so now I am using 2% reduced instead.  I really think if I could ditch that ritual it would be a help.  @ tead bags per big Disney cups and I do that 3x a day.  EEKK!  

Would love to hear some feedback as well about that slim quick, I find myself usually when I am feeling very fem, AF time gazing into the bottles of weight loss supplements but theres so many my brain gets fried and I move on.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

punkin413 said:


> what's so funny is that i'm eating a leftover hamburger that i had at lunch today with it.  rose regale and a hamburger.....am i a classy lady or what???



I'm sure taking a weekend off might give your metabolism a little jolt, and you'll be back on track and losing in no time. 

As for the burger & wine... why not?  You are one classy lady Dawn!


----------



## Sandy321

Dawn - Rosa Regale YUM!  We bought a bottle for Valentine's Day!  I was surprised that buying a bottle in Italy/Epcot was the same price here at home!! ($19)

I also just bought a 12 pak of SlimFast and a box of the protein bars... I have got to burn the calories tho!!

*Fidge* I'm addicted to my 2 cups of tea with sugar also, I'm trying to cut the sugar - sugar, white sugar is evil... *sigh...

*Pooh's* thanks for the reminder about the hot water + lemon...

I'm also trying to eat about every 2 hours (hypoglycemia) so I boiled a dozen eggs, and bought grapefruit.... I made a bunch of stuff and popped it in the freezer - oatmeal pancakes... chicken... rice... trying to eat one large lettuce salad (w/ an egg!) and homemade salad dressing (Balsamic Vinegar - the good stuff!  not the stuff from the  grocery store that says Balsamic)

Now to get off my rear and get movin...


----------



## pixie dust 112

dwheatl said:


> Be good to yourself. Sorry you were sick. I heard there was a suspicious coincidence with this illness.



   That's what happens when I soend Valentine's Day with my BIL!   Of course it was dinner at my house with my family, his family and my other Sis and BIL's family!  But obly BIL and I came down with this horrendous sick thingy!

Sorry I wasn;t here to wish you a happy birthday!  I did think about you though!


----------



## dwheatl

pixie dust 112 said:


> That's what happens when I soend Valentine's Day with my BIL!   Of course it was dinner at my house with my family, his family and my other Sis and BIL's family!  But obly BIL and I came down with this horrendous sick thingy!
> 
> Sorry I wasn;t here to wish you a happy birthday!  I did think about you though!



Thanks for thinking of me. 

I have been really binging this weekend. I have exercised a good bit, but I feel upset with DH, and a friend made a comment that REALLY steamed me, and I took it all out on the tortilla chips and leftover Valentine's chocolate in the house. OK, tomorrow, no cheat day for me.

I am excited that I got my first passport ever in the mail yesterday . I can't show how excited I am here though, because, although DH has begrudgingly said yes to the London/Paris trip this summer, he tells me any mention of it makes him anxious. I'm sorry for him, but I'm sorry for me, too. Hence, the chips and chocolate.


----------



## punkin413

it snowed in georgia today!!!!  LOTS!  more than i've ever seen here.  i think we about about 8 inches.  go here for lots of pics:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30576411&postcount=1055


----------



## MA pigletfan

punkin413 said:


> it snowed in georgia today!!!!  LOTS!  more than i've ever seen here.  i think we about about 8 inches.  go here for lots of pics:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30576411&postcount=1055



Great pics..I will have to check out the fun videos tonight!!  that was alot of snow..we got another whopping here too..but we are used to it ...ahhhh spring will be lovely!
Peep it up peepers...i have alot of work to do to burn off our anniversary dinner from Friday night...can you say petit filet oscar ( oh yah, bernaise and crab on top), au gratin potatoes and mushrooms..not to mention the wedge salad we split and the complementary flourless choc. cake they gave us for our anniversary ...aaaaaaaackk..Jillian Michaels...take me away!


----------



## Sandy321

BRRRrrr!

*Punkin* those videos and pictures were great!  Nice to see people enjoying the snow!! (and furbabies!!)

*Danielle* Happy Belated Birthday!! 
Step AWAY from the chocolate!!!  but seriously - hugs, I so BTDT (and trying to replace it with exercise of some kind - I put 5# weights in a few places, so instead of reaching for chocolate, I'm going to try and lift some weights first...)  *sigh I HATE this!

*DENE* (I'm sure she's long gone)   Happy Birthday!!

Trying to stay on track - 
1.  1T peanut butter on toast with a cuppa tea
2.  forgot a snack!
3. Lunch - Optima SlimFAst

I did a few reps with the weights - I need to do some crunches - goal is 100 

*I CHALLENGE YOU!*

If I can get this "fata@@" to do 100 crunches - so can you!!

What will your challenge be?


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

punkin413 said:


> it snowed in georgia today!!!!  LOTS!  more than i've ever seen here.  i think we about about 8 inches.  go here for lots of pics:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30576411&postcount=1055



Dawn! I so enjoyed watching your videos! The picture of the dog with the snowballs attached to his legs made me laugh - that always happens to my two! We have to put them in a hot bath tub to melt them off after!  

But what is snow cream please?!  

And may I say, your accent is adorable!


----------



## punkin413

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> But what is snow cream please?!
> 
> And may I say, your accent is adorable!



 thanks.

snow cream is snow + milk + sugar + vanilla extract.  you just sort of mix it up until you get the right taste and consistency.  it's something my grandmother did with us as kids and i LOVE it!  i made three big tupperware containers full that are now in the freezer.

speaking of snow, we went sledding today and i got lots of good pics and video of that.  we had such a blast!  when i get them uploaded i will post the link here.

i was gonna start posting my food here but with sledding today i didn't write it down.  i didn't do bad though.  i had coffee and oatmeal for breakfast and then for lunch i had a healthy choice steamer bowl.  then for dinner we all went to mickey D's (after sledding) but i got a grilled chicken sandwich and ray and i shared some fries.  not the best thing in the world but at least i didn't get a super sized value meal on my own!     i will be posting my food & calorie count starting tomorrow though.  i did start the slim quick today and it hasn't made me feel weird yet.


----------



## pjlla

I would love to hear more about the Slimquick and other things like that (although don't tell my mother!).  I am so tired of going to bed hungry!  And after a full year on Weight Watchers you would think that I would be used to it, but I am not..... some days I am just HUNGRY!  (Truly hungry, stomach growling... not just "bored-and-want-to-eat-for-entertainment" hungry.)  

I try so hard to make good food choices that are filling and lower points, but some days it is hard!  Somedays I feel like I make all good choices... lots of fruit, veggies, and low point protein, and I am STILL hungry!  If there were something out there to help at least a little bit with the appetite suppression, maybe it would help.  Anyone else try any of these things??  I am NOT looking for a quick fix or a miracle "eat everything you want and lose 50 pounds" drug... just something to keep me from being hungry sometimes.........................P


----------



## ArielSRL

Sandy321 said:


> Dr OZ (google You on a Diet - its the real age website) has FREE exercise programs - he makes the most sense -



I get on Dr Oz/Real Age also. I use his exercise videos. I posted a good walking one on here a few weeks back.


----------



## ArielSRL

punkin413 said:


> has anyone used slim quick?



Yes, I've used that one along with all the others (one at a time though) and none of that stuff worked...at least not for me. I finally decided to stop wasting my money. Hopefully it helps you, but after eading up on all that, most of those things either have caffeine in them or the healthier ones just have the nutrients you get from healthy food and vitamins. Good luck though.


----------



## ArielSRL

pjlla said:


> I would love to hear more about the Slimquick and other things like that (although don't tell my mother!).  I am so tired of going to bed hungry!  And after a full year on Weight Watchers you would think that I would be used to it, but I am not..... some days I am just HUNGRY!  (Truly hungry, stomach growling... not just "bored-and-want-to-eat-for-entertainment" hungry.)
> 
> I try so hard to make good food choices that are filling and lower points, but some days it is hard!  Somedays I feel like I make all good choices... lots of fruit, veggies, and low point protein, and I am STILL hungry!  If there were something out there to help at least a little bit with the appetite suppression, maybe it would help.  Anyone else try any of these things??  I am NOT looking for a quick fix or a miracle "eat everything you want and lose 50 pounds" drug... just something to keep me from being hungry sometimes.........................P



Like I posted, I have tried ALL of those things and they just really don't work. I finally decided to quit wasting my money and I'm no worse for wear for it. As far as WW, I don't go hungry and I get 20 points. I eat about every 2 hours, I just eat mostly fruits and veggies (1 or 0 points) so I can eat a lot! LOL. My big screw up right now is no exercise and cheating on the weekends.


----------



## ArielSRL

punkin413 said:


> it snowed in georgia today!!!!  LOTS!  more than i've ever seen here.  i think we about about 8 inches.  go here for lots of pics:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30576411&postcount=1055



Yep, I got to enjoy the snow, as well. Took photos but haven't posted them anywhere. School was closed...yippee! We always seem to get our snow in March...go figure.


----------



## Sandy321

ArielSRL said:


> I get on Dr Oz/Real Age also. I use his exercise videos. I posted a good walking one on here a few weeks back.





ArielSRL said:


> Yes, I've used that one along with all the others (one at a time though) and none of that stuff worked...at least not for me. I finally decided to stop wasting my money. Hopefully it helps you, but after eading up on all that, most of those things either have caffeine in them or the healthier ones just have the nutrients you get from healthy food and vitamins. Good luck though.



Thanks Renee - I think its a Reality Check... 

IF there were an "easy" cure all - there would be NO obesity in our lives.  Who wants to be fat?  (now if you ask, "who wants that cheesecake?" never mind...)

I have the knowledge, I have the - well I was going to say desire, but some days, I just dont think so - I know without a doubt this takes WORK!

I know without exercise 5 - 6 days a week for min 30 min (making sweat 30 min) the pounds wont come off...

I know without a doubt we have on this board SUCCESS!!  But I know they will tell you, Linda (et el) will tell you, she works at it, she makes hard choices (ok, well its hard for me, go to a restaurant, do you get a salad with grilled chicken, no dressing, or do you get a burger and fries?) Do you get up at 5AM and get your exercise in?  DO you come home after a 9 - 10 hour day and hit the gym?  The treadmill? Its a must....

I am a stress eater - I've gained 20# of stress in the last 3 - 4 months - and that scares me...

and without a doubt - I have scarier times ahead - so I'm trying to dig in and make the right choices now!


----------



## LMO429

I have tried every diet pill and trick in the book. (hydroxycut, stacker 2 years ago with the ephedra in them, prescription diet pills I got over the internet not from a doctor, slimfast, etc etc the list goes on and on) I vowed 2 years ago that I would never put anything like that ever again in my body.  Even when I become absolutely frustrated I know in my heart and mind that quick fixes and promises do not work and even if they do any weight loss or positive outcome I ever had with diet pills or diet anything only came back to haunt me in the form of more pounds when I stopped using them.


pretty please do not go for the quick fix! I am not saying I am perfect I am far from it but in the end you are only sabotaging yourself, its not healthy and any pounds you do lose will come back..I can promise you that.

I dont want to sound discouraging or negative I am only saying this because I care.


----------



## ArielSRL

Sandy321 said:


> Thanks Renee - I think its a Reality Check...
> 
> IF there were an "easy" cure all - there would be NO obesity in our lives.  Who wants to be fat?  (now if you ask, "who wants that cheesecake?" never mind...)





LMO429 said:


> pretty please do not go for the quick fix! I am not saying I am perfect I am far from it but in the end you are only sabotaging yourself, its not healthy and any pounds you do lose will come back..I can promise you that.
> 
> I dont want to sound discouraging or negative I am only saying this because I care.



This is exactly what I was trying to convey...no quick fixes, but I don't want to be discouraging either. When I think about it, I think those of us in this group are far more healthy (at least in mind...lol) than many out there who are NOT trying to do a thing. We may not be perfect (or whatever the "perfect" is these days) but we have the knowledge and the support and we are trying! I'd say that deserves a pat on the back and a cheer!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Sandy321 said:


> I know without a doubt we have on this board SUCCESS!!  But I know they will tell you, Linda (et el) will tell you, she works at it, she makes hard choices (ok, well its hard for me, go to a restaurant, do you get a salad with grilled chicken, no dressing, or do you get a burger and fries?) Do you get up at 5AM and get your exercise in?  DO you come home after a 9 - 10 hour day and hit the gym?  The treadmill? Its a must....



Thought I'd chime in since Sandy mentioned me wave2: Hi Sandy!). The choices are really hard sometimes. Sometimes they aren't hard at all. I do find that I often "crave" good stuff now (A spinach salad actually sounds really good right now!), but of course, there are times when I want bad stuff too. For example, this week we are going to a U of I hockey game on Saturday, and I desperately want a hot dog at the game. I'm going to plan my food that day to allow room to have the hot dog. We went to a game a week ago, and I didn't have one that time because I hadn't planned for it. I'm not always good about making these choices, but I've been doing well lately, and it's showing on the scale, and I'm sticking with it. I have had success. Unfortunately, I slip sometimes (gained back about 10 lbs over the holidays), and the closer to goal I get, the slower the weight loss comes. But I'm still plugging away. I do come home from work 3 nights a week and put in an hour of time on the treadmill and bike combined. I walk for 30 minutes a day on my lunch hour with a friend. And I try to get in another hour on the bike/treadmill on the weekend too. And I've been working at this for almost 2 and a half years now. But I think I will see my initial final goal weight this year. There, I said it!  Now you all have to hold me to it. I'm working hard because I'd really like to hit that goal (or get really close to it) by the time we leave for our May trip. I've been reading a lot about motivational tools on SparkPeople today. Can you tell from this post?


----------



## punkin413

i don't think slim quick is meant to be a "quick fix" (despite the name).  BELIEVE ME - i know there's no other way to lose weight other than diet and exercise.  i've learned that and i reached my goal last year after some very hard work.  and i too tried different kinds of diet pills over the years and none of it worked the way calorie counting, drinking water and regular exercise did.  but now it seems that those 6 or 7 pounds i've gained back over the past year are being very stubborn and no matter what i do they won't go anywhere.  i'm not willing to starve myself so i'm hoping this little change will help kickstart something positive.  it's not an appetite suppressant.  that is one ingredient in it because we all know that doesn't hurt anything, but more than that i think it helps specifically women with the things that go against us in losing weight.  and like i said before, i'm just trying it to see if it helps.  if it doesn't, no big thing.  i'll just keep trying harder!!!!!  right now i'm just taking the caplets to see how those affect me.  

i got this off the website:

Let's face it  women lose and gain weight differently from men. For one, hormonal differences between the sexes can cause body fat to settle in different areas. Likely problem spots for women are the hips, thighs and buttocks whereas men usually carry excess weight in their abdominal and waist area. And when it comes to losing weight, men typically have a larger, leaner body mass than women, enabling them to burn more calories. SLIMQUICK gives women an advantage on weight loss thats tailor-made just for them.

At SLIMQUICK Laboratories, our team of experts has discovered that by tackling specific ways women have trouble losing weight, SLIMQUICK can help women achieve notable weight loss. Each product is precisely balanced for a womans body. The products contain key ingredients which are clinically tested to help achieve weight-loss results.

Our team works hard to stay on top of emerging science and research to investigate highly efficacious ingredients to incorporate into our products. We scrutinize and evaluate each ingredient to determine whether it will help deliver meaningful results. We are confident that the SLIMQUICK line of products will contribute towards your overall weight-loss goals  whether its reducing inches off your waistline, supporting your lower-calorie diet plan or simply finding the energy to work out and stay fit.

SLIMQUICKs caplet formula works in 6 ways to help address physiological barriers women face in losing weight. It helps: reduce excess water retention, balance hormones, reduce stress, increase energy, reduce appetite and increase metabolism. The SLIMQUICK lineup also includes SLIMQUICK cleanse, SLIMQUICK packets, SLIMQUICK naturals, SLIMQUICK hoodia, SLIMQUICK energy and SLIMQUICK extreme in gel caps and packets, to address other needs you may have to supplement your weight-loss program.


----------



## lovealldisney

> I would love to hear more about the Slimquick and other things like that (although don't tell my mother!). I am so tired of going to bed hungry! And after a full year on Weight Watchers you would think that I would be used to it, but I am not..... some days I am just HUNGRY! (Truly hungry, stomach growling... not just "bored-and-want-to-eat-for-entertainment" hungry.)
> 
> I try so hard to make good food choices that are filling and lower points, but some days it is hard! Somedays I feel like I make all good choices... lots of fruit, veggies, and low point protein, and I am STILL hungry! If there were something out there to help at least a little bit with the appetite suppression, maybe it would help. Anyone else try any of these things?? I am NOT looking for a quick fix or a miracle "eat everything you want and lose 50 pounds" drug... just something to keep me from being hungry sometimes.........................P




PJLLA:

How often do you eat? My trick is to NEVER let myself get hungry. Because when I reach the point you describe I will just go crazy and overeat. I am trying the Flat Belly Diet now with good results. You never go more than 4 hours without eating. 
My advice is if your body is growling with hunger give your self food!! Please don't try all the fad over the counter things out there. I think just about everyone on this board will tell you it's not worth the time or money. 
Maybe you should rethink WW and try to just count calories. The Flat Belly Diet you eat 400 calories per meal. That's 3 meals a day and one snack. And I can honestly say I'm not hungry. 
Good luck!


----------



## Sandy321

*Lynda and Dawn*  Thanks - *Wendy* I know you've also btdt and have had success!...

My mom bought me MyAlli, and I've been so hesitant to use it... first, its expensive, 2nd you are supposed to take it after every meal with fat in it (the brochure says 3x a day! )

I've been trying to eat something every 2 hours.  Plan ahead.  On Sunday make food and package it and put it in the freezer... grill chicken, boil eggs, buy fruit... I made a recipe that calls for grinding up oatmeal into oat flour (the diet says oatmeal is good for you, white flour not so much) adding only egg whites to it, a touch of maple flavoring, and I add a teaspoon of brown sugar and 1T apple butter - then make "pancakes" THEY are really, really dense, so dh calls them a flat oatmeal cookie  I fry them like a pancake - and then lay them to completely dry, and cool off, then put them in the freezer for a high protein + carb snack - or meal (breakfast)

I just read in the Reader's Digest a plan that calls for fruit and veggies and low protein meals during the day, and the BIG meal at night - it reminded me of how Linda and WW has you think and plan ahead...

I also think putting money into a personal trainer is the way to go - to push yourself beyond what I believe I can do...

 WTG Lynda on the excersise!!

 Dawn - YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## punkin413

just wanted to record my calorie intake so far today like i said i'd make myself do!

breakfast:
oatmeal~170
2 cups coffee~10
creamer x 3~75

lunch:
chips/salsa~165
grilled chicken (4 oz.)~250
veggies (onions/peppers/tomatoes)~85
cheese~100

snack:
apple~70

total so far:  925 calories


----------



## DisneyLaura

pjlla said:


> I would love to hear more about the Slimquick and other things like that (although don't tell my mother!).  I am so tired of going to bed hungry!  And after a full year on Weight Watchers you would think that I would be used to it, but I am not..... some days I am just HUNGRY!  (Truly hungry, stomach growling... not just "bored-and-want-to-eat-for-entertainment" hungry.)
> 
> I try so hard to make good food choices that are filling and lower points, but some days it is hard!  Somedays I feel like I make all good choices... lots of fruit, veggies, and low point protein, and I am STILL hungry!  If there were something out there to help at least a little bit with the appetite suppression, maybe it would help.  Anyone else try any of these things??  I am NOT looking for a quick fix or a miracle "eat everything you want and lose 50 pounds" drug... just something to keep me from being hungry sometimes.........................P



I agree if your tummy is growling you need to feed it.  I would feed with something healthy though, maybe fruit, yogurt even.  I sometimes have a little bowl of cereal at night but not too late at night.  I do think though sometime it's in my head but if your tummy is growling your not eating enough.  Are you good with water, I usually during dinner drink at least 4 glasses while eating, fills me up.


----------



## punkin413

just posting my total calorie count for yesterday (keeping myself accountable!)

breakfast:
oatmeal~170
2 cups coffee~10
creamer x 3~75

lunch:
chips/salsa~165
grilled chicken (4 oz.)~250
veggies (onions/peppers/tomatoes)~85
cheese~100

snack:
apple~70

dinner:
quesadilla~320
V-8 corn chowder~150

snack:
yogurt~60

TOTAL:  1455 calories

ray made these awesome quesadillas for dinner.  he used whole wheat tortillas (and no butter on mine when he fried it), cheddar cheese, a little bit of chopped up bacon, chopped tomatoes and chopped red onion.  then i dipped mine in a little bit of BBQ sauce.  it was good!


----------



## pjlla

I just want to get back and say thanks to everyone who took the time to comment on my post about wanting more info on the Slimquick and about being hungry.  Let me clarify....

I have lost a considerable amount of weight already on my own, using the WW plan.... 51 pounds last year, 70 pounds overall.  I am pretty sure that I know how to use the WW plan to my best advantage and I am, overall, a pretty healthy eater.  But there are days where perhaps I didn't use my points to my best advantage and I end up hungry with little/no points left.  It doesn't "kill" me to go to bed hungry (or to have a few hungry hours in a day), but sometimes I do wonder how I will do this FOR THE REST OF MY LIFE!!  (And yes, I do try to fill up on 0 point foods if I run out of points.)

 I never have taken anything to help with the weight loss and for the record, there are many things that I would never take.  But if there is possibly something non-chemical, non-addicting, non-caffeine that could help me on some of my hungrier days, I would give it a try.  PLus, as someone else mentioned, as you get closer to your goal weight (and as I age), the weight loss seems to slow down.  I have about 19 pounds to get to my goal and I am NOT going to give up now, but things have been slow.  

I am definitely not looking for a "miracle-in-a-bottle" or a quick fix.  I know that NO MATTER what "supplement" you take, it still comes down to less calories in than burned, healthy eating, and regular exercise to lose weight and keep it off.  

Again... a sincere thanks to all who replied.  I know that you are looking out for my health and well-being and I appreciate it....................P


----------



## DisneyGalUK

punkin413 said:


> just posting my total calorie count for yesterday (keeping myself accountable!)
> 
> breakfast:
> oatmeal~170
> 2 cups coffee~10
> creamer x 3~75
> 
> lunch:
> chips/salsa~165
> grilled chicken (4 oz.)~250
> veggies (onions/peppers/tomatoes)~85
> cheese~100
> 
> snack:
> apple~70
> 
> dinner:
> quesadilla~320
> V-8 corn chowder~150
> 
> snack:
> yogurt~60
> 
> TOTAL:  1455 calories
> 
> ray made these awesome quesadillas for dinner.  he used whole wheat tortillas (and no butter on mine when he fried it), cheddar cheese, a little bit of chopped up bacon, chopped tomatoes and chopped red onion.  then i dipped mine in a little bit of BBQ sauce.  it was good!



Dawn - Do you make your own Salsa? I  chips and salsa but some of the Salsa I get over here is quite high in points so I just wondered if you made your own or could recommend a brand?


----------



## LMO429

Dawn I think I am going to post calorie counts as well, I think this is a good idea it will keep us all accountable and maybe we could all get some other ideas on what to eat for meals I know sometimes I eat the same things often.

Here is mine for yesterday

Before Working out: 1/2 Banana 60 Coffee black 10
Breakfast Kashi Might Bite Cereal 120 1/2 Banana 60 + skim milk 80

Snack: String Cheese 80

Lunch whole wheat bread (240) with ham (60) /swiss (90)

Snack fiber one english muffin with peanut butter 100 +90

Dinner 6 inch subway turkey sandwich + apple package 290 + 40 (have class tuesday nights so I usually get subway on tues so I can eat it in class)

I drank 8 glasses of water

my total calories for the day was 1320.....I'm trying that goal weight X 12 I ate hundred calories less than I wanted to put overall i did very well yesterday

As far as workign out goes I did Jillian Michaels Shape Up  30 mins+ turbo Jams 20 minute cardio workout


----------



## mousehouselover

pjlla said:


> I would love to hear more about the Slimquick and other things like that (although don't tell my mother!).  I am so tired of going to bed hungry!  And after a full year on Weight Watchers you would think that I would be used to it, but I am not..... some days I am just HUNGRY!  (Truly hungry, stomach growling... not just "bored-and-want-to-eat-for-entertainment" hungry.)
> 
> I try so hard to make good food choices that are filling and lower points, but some days it is hard!  Somedays I feel like I make all good choices... lots of fruit, veggies, and low point protein, and I am STILL hungry!  If there were something out there to help at least a little bit with the appetite suppression, maybe it would help.  Anyone else try any of these things??  I am NOT looking for a quick fix or a miracle "eat everything you want and lose 50 pounds" drug... just something to keep me from being hungry sometimes.........................P



I hate being hungry too. It's just not a lot of fun. I know I can have a soup and salad for no points but it just gets old after a while. I try to keep WW or Fiber One yogurt in the house. I have one of those when I'm hungry at night. The combination of dairy and fiber usually gets me through to bed time. 



ArielSRL said:


> As far as WW, I don't go hungry and I get 20 points. I eat about every 2 hours, I just eat mostly fruits and veggies (1 or 0 points) so I can eat a lot! LOL. My big screw up right now is no exercise and cheating on the weekends.



I've been eating 1 and 2 pt foods as snacks 2-3 times a day between meals so I don't feel really hungry. Are you sure about just getting 20 pts though? I thought I only got 20 but going by the new guidelines, I get 26. I very rarely go over 23 but just knowing I have the extra pts really helps me not go crazy and I'm not nearly so hard on myself anymore. I do 'cheat' on the weekends but I've been trying to log it in my food diary and even though I don't always succed, I'm trying to limit it to 1 meal rather than a whole day or the entire weekend. 

I'm still here and doing really well this week. I've been doing interval training at least once a day, sometimes 2 so I know I'm really boosting my metabolism. Hopefully I can keep at this and not get too discouraged because it's kind of slow going. I'm getting tired of losing the same 5-10 lbs and not making a lot of progress. 

One more day to weigh in! Don't sabatoge yourselves today!


----------



## pjlla

How is everyone doing?  Ready for the scales tomorrow??  Eat well today... it will be SO worth it tomorrow!.........................P


----------



## Disneyfreak92

DisneyGalUK said:


> Dawn - Do you make your own Salsa? I  chips and salsa but some of the Salsa I get over here is quite high in points so I just wondered if you made your own or could recommend a brand?



I don't know if you like black beans and corn or not, but I use Newman's Own Black Bean & Corn salsa a lot. I LOVE it! I'm out right now, and I had some avocado in the fridge that needed to be used, so I chopped some up into the salsa we had on hand (Chi-Chi's, I think), and I was surprised at how yummy it was too. 



LMO429 said:


> Dawn I think I am going to post calorie counts as well, I think this is a good idea it will keep us all accountable and maybe we could all get some other ideas on what to eat for meals I know sometimes I eat the same things often.
> 
> Here is mine for yesterday
> 
> Before Working out: 1/2 Banana 60 Coffee black 10
> Breakfast Kashi Might Bite Cereal 120 1/2 Banana 60 + skim milk 80
> 
> Snack: String Cheese 80
> 
> Lunch whole wheat bread (240) with ham (60) /swiss (90)
> 
> Snack fiber one english muffin with peanut butter 100 +90
> 
> Dinner 6 inch subway turkey sandwich + apple package 290 + 40 (have class tuesday nights so I usually get subway on tues so I can eat it in class)
> 
> I drank 8 glasses of water
> 
> my total calories for the day was 1320.....I'm trying that goal weight X 12 I ate hundred calories less than I wanted to put overall i did very well yesterday
> 
> As far as workign out goes I did Jillian Michaels Shape Up  30 mins+ turbo Jams 20 minute cardio workout



Several of us used to do this daily, and I was SO good about it. (Posting the daily intake, that is.) I don't know if I can get back into it or not. I log everything into Sparkpeople now, and it feels like doubling that effort, and I used to feel so bad if I missed posting here. I think it's a great way to stay accountable and share ideas though. I might give it a try again.


----------



## punkin413

DisneyGalUK said:


> Dawn - Do you make your own Salsa? I  chips and salsa but some of the Salsa I get over here is quite high in points so I just wondered if you made your own or could recommend a brand?



i have made my own salsa in the past but i usually don't.  i wonder why the salsa is high in points?  probably because of the sodium count.  chips and salsa are my comfort food so i eat them alot.  the chips part is what gets me!  but i try to keep them to a minimum.  most of the salsa around here is only about 10 calories per 2 tablespoons.  there's no way i measure it correctly but i eat more salsa than chip, if that makes sense.  i try to keep my chip count to about 5 per meal so that i don't kill my calorie count for the day.

here's my calories from yesterday.

breakfast:
coffee~5
creamer x 2~50
oatmeal~170

snack:
vanilla yogurt raisins~120

lunch:
chips/salsa (again!)~165
diet salad (see below for explanation if you're curious)~290

snack:
cheddar quakes~80

dinner:
smart ones rigatoni~320
extra spaghetti sauce~35
parmesean cheese~30

also had an extra cup of coffee (with creamer) last night as i had typing to do and i was sleepy~55

total calorie count~1320

so i wanted to share with you what the diet salad was.  there's a mexican place near my office that has what's called a diet salad.  basically it's lettuce, onions, peppers, mushrooms and tomatoes and grilled chicken.  i poor salsa on top and it's REALLY GOOD.  i didn't mean to have mexican for lunch 2 days in a row but i had a deposition yesterday that they need tomorrow (which is always stressful) and i needed my mexican comfort food.  at least i kept it semi-healthy!

i have a dentist appointment today with an oral surgeon to look at my wisdom teeth.  i want to get these suckers pulled SOON!!!!!!  so wish me luck.  i hate the dentist.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

pjlla said:


> How is everyone doing?  Ready for the scales tomorrow??  Eat well today... it will be SO worth it tomorrow!.........................P



I'm excited about weigh in day actually! I did my sneak peek on Tuesday, and the number wasn't _that_ exciting, but it was in the right direction, and I've been REALLY good, so I'm hoping for a good number. I need it if I'm gonna make my St. Patty's Day goal. I can't wait to see how I did!


----------



## LMO429

Here is yesterday's food log

B: Might bite cereal skim milk and banana

s string cheese

L turkey sandwich on whole wheat

s oatmeal 6 almonds

d spicy tuna roll 1/2 cup edamame green salad

Working out Wise I did Jillian Michaels Shape Up Back + turbo jams cardio party remix


----------



## Disneyfreak92

All right, I'm gonna give this a shot. Here's yesterday's food...

Breakfast: 

maple brown sugar oatmeal, Quaker Weight Control (160) with 1/4 cup milk, wheat germ & milled flax seed added (81)

Snacks:

1/2 cranberry flax seed cookie (40)
Activia Fiber peaches & cereal yogurt (110)
slice of Papa Murphy's cheese delite pizza (131)

Lunch:

Manwich made with ground turkey (218) on 1 slice Healthy Life light bread w/flax (40) with a Kraft FF single (25)
baby carrots (38) with red-pepper hummus (50)

Snacks:

1/2 piece of rugala - never had it & someone brought it into work so I HAD to taste it  (85)
2 Hershey's kisses (50)
banana (125)

Dinner: 

6 california rolls (181) with soy sauce (30)
zucchini (29) with 2 tbsp light ranch dressing (70)
peach (42) with splenda brown sugar (40)

Snack: Skinny Cow vanilla "Dipper" (80)

TOTAL: 1625 calories

Drank about 100 oz. of water

walked for 30 minutes at lunch and did 35 min. on the treadmill & 25 min. on the bike when I got home


----------



## punkin413

does sweeping and mopping my laundry room and kitchen floor and doing laundry count as working out?


----------



## HockeyKat

I'll post food too.  Although it is cut-and-paste cheating from elsewhere...

Today:

B: 1/2 cup Fiber One + 1/4 cup milk (80), coffee
L: Salad (45), 2 cups v8 garden broccoli soup (160), apple (60), 1/2 piece of wee chocolate (25) = 290
D: 1/2 eggplant pizza w/ bacon bits, chopped mushrooms, red onion (150), 1 bag popcorn (200), 1/2 cup no sugar added vanilla ice cream + 1 crushed thin mint + 2 tbsp ff whipped cream (135) = 485

Total, 855 (yikes, need to eat more). Water, 96 oz. Exercise, 45 min kickboxing class.


----------



## DisneyLaura

pjlla said:


> How is everyone doing?  Ready for the scales tomorrow??  Eat well today... it will be SO worth it tomorrow!.........................P



I'm ready, my post is below



punkin413 said:


> i have a dentist appointment today with an oral surgeon to look at my wisdom teeth.  i want to get these suckers pulled SOON!!!!!!  so wish me luck.  i hate the dentist.



Hope the dentist went well



punkin413 said:


> does sweeping and mopping my laundry room and kitchen floor and doing laundry count as working out?



Yes it does 


Ok my weigh in for the week -2.8 lb I'm very happy about that because that's what I gained last week when AF was coming, so now I'm back to where I started.  

I also have to share that it's going to be almost 50 today, 61 tomorrow YEAH, spring is coming. 

I was wondering, I'm not a breakfast person at all but I see a lot of you eat oatmeal for breakfast.  Which kind do you buy and do you just add water or milk in yours?  I need to start eating breakfast instead of just coffee.


----------



## pjlla

I am frustrated to report that I am a SAMER..... which is very unusual for me.  I usually have a stinky week and gain a little.... or a good or even just okay week and lose at least a little.  

I ate well, journaled all my food, exercised three times (I know it should be more, but at least I did some) and AF is on her way out the door, so I really expected a loss.... but I will try not to get discouraged and I will look forward to a good showing next week!

Hope everyone else does better than me!!....................P


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Good Morning

I am +0.5lbs which I am happy with. I haven't been able to exercise due to an ear infection and dizzy spells and I had bad eating days on Tuesday & Wednesday!

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Yikes. Good Morning!
This week has been crazy! The weekend was horrible horrible for food. Monday I was really sick and could hardly move, I was basically sleeping on the bathroom floor just in case. I didn't eat hardly anything that day. The next day I went back to school and had a headache but felt better, still ate bad. Wednesday was better, but not the best. Yesterday was alright, but me and another girl placed at a poetry contest so our teacher bought everyone ice cream. And still...

I'm -1!
I don't know how that even happened. 
So I'm back on schedule today, going to exercise afterschool and crossing my fingers I don't get sick again! Hopefully going shopping this weekend because I almost have no summer clothes. (That being a good thing, but also bad. )

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## DisneyLaura

pjlla said:


> I am frustrated to report that I am a SAMER..... which is very unusual for me.  I usually have a stinky week and gain a little.... or a good or even just okay week and lose at least a little.
> 
> I ate well, journaled all my food, exercised three times (I know it should be more, but at least I did some) and AF is on her way out the door, so I really expected a loss.... but I will try not to get discouraged and I will look forward to a good showing next week!
> 
> Hope everyone else does better than me!!....................P



Next week it your week



DisneyGalUK said:


> Good Morning
> 
> I am +0.5lbs which I am happy with. I haven't been able to exercise due to an ear infection and dizzy spells and I had bad eating days on Tuesday & Wednesday!
> 
> Good Luck everyone!



Feel better



::Snow_White:: said:


> Yikes. Good Morning!
> This week has been crazy! The weekend was horrible horrible for food. Monday I was really sick and could hardly move, I was basically sleeping on the bathroom floor just in case. I didn't eat hardly anything that day. The next day I went back to school and had a headache but felt better, still ate bad. Wednesday was better, but not the best. Yesterday was alright, but me and another girl placed at a poetry contest so our teacher bought everyone ice cream. And still...
> 
> I'm -1!
> I don't know how that even happened.
> So I'm back on schedule today, going to exercise afterschool and crossing my fingers I don't get sick again! Hopefully going shopping this weekend because I almost have no summer clothes. (That being a good thing, but also bad. )
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Glad to hear you're feeling better


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

I'm *+1.5* lbs this week.   Maybe after next week my numbers will get better.  I only have 1 week of classes left   & then my time will be occupied by ob clinicals and my nursing preceptorship.  I'm sooooooo excited.  Finally, after 3+ years, it's nearly over.  Yay!


----------



## UGABelle

Hi Peeps -

I am -0.5 this week.  Again, hoping for a bit more, but I'm doing okay.  

I didn't get to work out yesterday because of an inpromptu birthday party for a friend, but atleast I didn't sabotage my diet. 

Spring weather is here  I just hope it stays - once I start wearing flip-flops it's hard to stop!  It seems crazy it will be in the 70's this weekend, since I was off work on Monday for a snow day!!

Hope everyone has a great weekend.  We're headed to the Billy Joel/Elton John concert tomorrow.  I got tickets for Christmas and COULD NOT BE MORE EXCITED!


----------



## mousehouselover

I wound up -0.2 lbs for the week. I lost a lot of ground last weekend so I'm not at all surprised. 

Dawn~ I hope you made it through the dentist ok. I had my wisdom teeth out last fall. I opted to stay awake but don't recommend it unless you know what to expect. I had two really impacted teeth and he had to break them up to get them out. It was loud, there was a lot of pressure and discomfort, and even though I'd assisted with dental extractions at the vet's office and knew what to expect, I was still anxious and uncomfortable.

Yesterdays food:
B- Eng muffin w/ 1T peanut butter, fiber one yogurt, small apple
s- banana, fiber one bar
L- Smart Ones pot roast dinner, progresso soup, 1 c cauliflower, salad
s- oatmeal raisin cookie, grapefruit
D- Healthy Choice roasted turkey breast meal with sweet potatos, green beans and apple crisp

I only had 21 pts for the day and felt satisfied. I still need to get 3 servings of dairy on a regular basis but I do really well with my fruits and veggies.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

I wasn't around to weigh in last week, so I'm posting the difference between the last time I weigh in and today.  And sadly, that is a *gain of 2.4 pounds*.  Ugh. I really did it to myself, though.  I was great with my exercising, but my eating habits were not up to Peep standards.  I was fine until about 7:30 every night when I'd wander to the kitchen, fill up my water glass for about the 3rd or 4th time, and just reach into the pantry for a quick snack.  Why do I do that to myself?!? You'd think after three years and 80+ pounds, I'd know better than that!  Plus, we had a benefit spaghetti lunch for someone here at work yesterday afternoon, so that certainly didn't help matters out at all.  Here's hoping I can at least lose a little bit this next week so I can post some sort of loss for the St Patrick's Day challenge (which I promise to post an update of sometime today).

Here's hoping to see some better numbers than what I had!



lovealldisney said:


> Aaron are you planning any Brewer games this year?? I put in for opening day lottery but wasn't chosen. But I was able to purchase Marquee games early as a thank you. So my family and I are going on Mother's Day, thery're playing the Cubbies. Should be fun.



I'm a 20-game season ticket holder (have been for close to 10 years now), so I get my fill of games that way.  I tend to avoid the Cubs games if possible because the fans get very obnoxious.  It just isn't that enjoyable for me.  Opening day is actually getting that way too.  People spend 3+ hours drinking in the parking lot before the game, and there is inevitably at least one fight close to me every year.  I still go because it is tradition and it is a fun festive environment, but even that is getting a lot less enjoyable than it used to be.  (My gosh do I feel old saying that!)


----------



## punkin413

i will post my weigh-in later.  i have a loss right now but i think i may have more of one later, if you get my drift.   



DisneyLaura said:


> Hope the dentist went well



it did!  it was just a consult but i still don't like to go.



DisneyLaura said:


> I was wondering, I'm not a breakfast person at all but I see a lot of you eat oatmeal for breakfast.  Which kind do you buy and do you just add water or milk in yours?  I need to start eating breakfast instead of just coffee.



i used to buy quaker weight control but i tried the active lifestyle brand and i like it better and it only has 20 more calories.  so i get that now.  my favorite is cranberry almond.  and i just add a little bit of water and microwave it for 1:15.



mousehouselover said:


> Dawn~ I hope you made it through the dentist ok. I had my wisdom teeth out last fall. I opted to stay awake but don't recommend it unless you know what to expect. I had two really impacted teeth and he had to break them up to get them out. It was loud, there was a lot of pressure and discomfort, and even though I'd assisted with dental extractions at the vet's office and knew what to expect, I was still anxious and uncomfortable.



oh, i'm totally gonna be OUT!!!!  he's giving me valium to take before the appointment and then i will have an IV of pain meds and a sedative during the procedure.  i only have one that's partially impacted so i don't think it will be a bad surgery.  but i still don't want to remember any of it!  we haven't set a date yet because we're putting me on ray's insurance next month and i have to see if there's a waiting period for dental coverage.



my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> I only have 1 week of classes left   & then my time will be occupied by ob clinicals and my nursing preceptorship.  I'm sooooooo excited.  Finally, after 3+ years, it's nearly over.  Yay!



CONGRATS!!!!   



UGABelle said:


> Spring weather is here  I just hope it stays - once I start wearing flip-flops it's hard to stop!  It seems crazy it will be in the 70's this weekend, since I was off work on Monday for a snow day!!



it's supposed to be 71 here today and even warmer tomorrow!  i'm so ready for spring and it's so weird because i actually still have very small patches of snow along my fence line!

my food from yesterday:

breakfast:
coffee x 2~10
creamer x 3~ 75
2 slices bacon and egg beaters~65

snack:
banana~100

lunch:
BBQ chicken wrap~400
corn chowder~150

snack:
cheddar quakes~80

dinner:
mongolian chicken~280
steamed rice~100
spring roll~80

snack:
hostess strawberry cupcake~100

TOTAL~1440


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Happy to report I am -5 but not happy with how it happened!  I was sick Sunday through Tuesday with the flu   and then for the rest of this week I have been slammed with work, working 14 hour days.  I haven't had much time to even think of eating... just to grab something decent to keep me going, and falling into to bed as soon as I get home.  Yesterday I only had the chance to eat one meal... and that's not good!  

This work trend is going to last for the next 3 days... I get one day off and then it starts up again for another week.  It's my busy time of the year where I have 3 sports going at the same time, but each year the demands of the jobs are different, so it's a little hard for me to formulate a solid game plan for how I'll properly handle it.  I'm hoping that by next week, I'll be able to better have a handle on things and do my body a little better justice.


----------



## MA pigletfan

a pathetic loss of .4 this week...sigh..but i will take it! i need to get back to at least a .8 a week though if i want to make my wedding goal!!!
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Pakey

I'm -1 this week.  Sorry I haven't been around much this week.  I had 3 crowns done (Dawn, this is  partly due to me not getting my wisdom teeth out when I should have) plus my husband and I are trying to buy a house for my son and his fiancee so I've been spending lots of free time driving and researching houses.  We have an unemployment rate of 17% and about every fifth house I drive by is a foreclosure so there is so much to look at.  It's worse than planning a Disney vacation.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

I am *down 1.8* this week!! I'm now at 195.2, which leaves me 3.2 to lose for the St. Patty's Day challenge. Not sure that'll happen, but I'll be happy if I get close. I have a b-day celebration tonight for a friend and a hockey game and drinks with friends afterwards tomorrow night. I'm trying to plan carefully. I think tonight will be more of a challenge than tomorrow night, but the challenge is really keeping me focused right now, so I plan to make good choices. 



DisneyLaura said:


> I was wondering, I'm not a breakfast person at all but I see a lot of you eat oatmeal for breakfast.  Which kind do you buy and do you just add water or milk in yours?  I need to start eating breakfast instead of just coffee.



I normally use the Quaker Weight Control Maple Brown Sugar. So far, it's the best oatmeal I've ever tasted - really. I have the cinnamon flavor too, but haven't tried it yet. I also have a couple of other Quaker varieties. I've tried one, but not the other. I usually use water, but sometimes I add a touch of skim milk too.


----------



## HockeyKat

I am +1.2.  Better than I thought it would be considering my weekend.


----------



## DisneyLaura

my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> I'm *+1.5* lbs this week.   Maybe after next week my numbers will get better.  I only have 1 week of classes left   & then my time will be occupied by ob clinicals and my nursing preceptorship.  I'm sooooooo excited.  Finally, after 3+ years, it's nearly over.  Yay!



Yeah



Oy my dear am I excited.  When I logged on to the DIS boards just now I saw they have the dates for the Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party already for 2009.  I need advice.  When do I go?  It's probably better to go during the week no?  I have until May 1st (which is when tickets go on sale) to decide but it's hard not to start planning on paper.  I guess I really don't have to plan it that we'll be in MK for that day right?  Oh dear, my head is starting to spin and it just started.  On paper it's either December 1st or December 3rd (that's a tuesday or thursday).


----------



## ArielSRL

punkin413 said:


> i don't think slim quick is meant to be a "quick fix" (despite the name).



Like I said before, I hope it works for you, but I specifically took slimquick and it did not work for me, just as the other pills didn't. Just passing along my experience.


----------



## ArielSRL

Sandy321 said:


> My mom bought me MyAlli, and I've been so hesitant to use it... first, its expensive, 2nd you are supposed to take it after every meal with fat in it (the brochure says 3x a day! )



I've heard this one works/helps.


----------



## ArielSRL

To be honest, I am using materials from several years ago. I don't go to the meetings or pay WW or anything. So what you are saying could be true. If you are 150 or less, you get 20 points, according to my material. There are so many extra points you get per week, but I dont use those b/c I cheat on the weekends. I used to add in extra for working out based on the material, but I don't reall even do that anymore. Anyway, I'm working from the dark ages...lol.



mousehouselover said:


> I've been eating 1 and 2 pt foods as snacks 2-3 times a day between meals so I don't feel really hungry. Are you sure about just getting 20 pts though? I thought I only got 20 but going by the new guidelines, I get 26. I very rarely go over 23 but just knowing I have the extra pts really helps me not go crazy and I'm not nearly so hard on myself anymore. I do 'cheat' on the weekends but I've been trying to log it in my food diary and even though I don't always succed, I'm trying to limit it to 1 meal rather than a whole day or the entire weekend.
> 
> I'm still here and doing really well this week. I've been doing interval training at least once a day, sometimes 2 so I know I'm really boosting my metabolism. Hopefully I can keep at this and not get too discouraged because it's kind of slow going. I'm getting tired of losing the same 5-10 lbs and not making a lot of progress.
> 
> One more day to weigh in! Don't sabatoge yourselves today!


----------



## ArielSRL

I'm not happy with my weight today, so I am gonna wait until tomorrow morning and see what happens. I did yoga/pilates, walked 2 miles/30 minutes, and did arms Wednesday, plus I have had a bladder infection and I cheated big time this week - I'm very much "in like" with my new man and not as concerned with the diet it seems; "honeymoon happiness" has put my head in the clouds . I am working out today, so we'll see if anything changes for tomorrow.


----------



## punkin413

another CRAZY day for me.  i will play catch-up later.  hope you're all well!

i'm -2 pounds today!     i hope it sticks for awhile.


----------



## mousehouselover

ArielSRL said:


> To be honest, I am using materials from several years ago. I don't go to the meetings or pay WW or anything. So what you are saying could be true. If you are 150 or less, you get 20 points, according to my material. There are so many extra points you get per week, but I dont use those b/c I cheat on the weekends. I used to add in extra for working out based on the material, but I don't reall even do that anymore. Anyway, I'm working from the dark ages...lol.



I'm not a paying WW member either. I get a lot of great info on www.dwlz.com That's where I found the most recent points allotment. It no longer goes by your current weight; you add points for gender, age, lifestyle and your weight to get you allotment per day. I really don't use any flex points either. I decided it's safer that way. If I do find something I want to indulge in, I can do so in moderation without too much guilt.



ArielSRL said:


> I'm very much "in like" with my new man and not as concerned with the diet it seems; "honeymoon happiness" has put my head in the clouds . I am working out today, so we'll see if anything changes for tomorrow.



This is what did me in. I started dating my DH 10 yrs ago this weekend and I gained 20 lbs in 6 mos. I added a few extra lbs over the years and now here I am, the heaviest of my life.


----------



## dwheatl

my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> I'm *+1.5* lbs this week.   Maybe after next week my numbers will get better.  I only have 1 week of classes left   & then my time will be occupied by ob clinicals and my nursing preceptorship.  I'm sooooooo excited.  Finally, after 3+ years, it's nearly over.  Yay!


  



LittleBoPeep said:


> Happy to report I am -5 but not happy with how it happened!  I was sick Sunday through Tuesday with the flu   and then for the rest of this week I have been slammed with work, working 14 hour days.  I haven't had much time to even think of eating... just to grab something decent to keep me going, and falling into to bed as soon as I get home.  Yesterday I only had the chance to eat one meal... and that's not good!


 Hope you feel better.

I was a samer today, which is about what I figured. My eating was less than stellar, but not super awful. I ended up going out for "heavy appetizers" with a friend last night, so I'm hoping some of the weight is water.
I got my report cards done today, and that has been really draining. Part of my dietary cheating was grabbing a bite after every 2 or 3 cards I finished.  I got in some good exercise this week, but every morning I felt like I'd been drugged when the alarm went off. DH and I are working a retreat tomorrow, but don't have to be there until 10:30, so I'm planning to sleep at least until 7.


----------



## LMO429

I'm up 1 pound! I have no idea why????  Aunt flow is just around the corner maybe that is why? ugh!


----------



## ArielSRL

I'm +1 lb, which I can live with since yesterday it was more. I did work out twice this week (Wed. 1.5 hrs with yoga/pilates, "walking at home" video, and weights training on the arms; Fri. 30 min "walking at home" video) and have it on the schedule for 3 days next week. And when I am doing well with working out, I tend to eat better, so I hope I'll be down next week...but I won't be reaching my goal loss. Oh well. First challenge...will have to do better next time. I'm only trying to lose 5 - 10 lbs total, but mostly trying to get toned up.


----------



## ArielSRL

mousehouselover said:


> I'm not a paying WW member either. I get a lot of great info on www.dwlz.com That's where I found the most recent points allotment. It no longer goes by your current weight; you add points for gender, age, lifestyle and your weight to get you allotment per day. I really don't use any flex points either. I decided it's safer that way. If I do find something I want to indulge in, I can do so in moderation without too much guilt.



I'll have to check it out. Is it easy to find the info at that site?



> This is what did me in. I started dating my DH 10 yrs ago this weekend and I gained 20 lbs in 6 mos. I added a few extra lbs over the years and now here I am, the heaviest of my life.



Yeh, I always do that. Every long term relationship I get in, I tend to gain weight. Hopefully this time, I will do better, b/c after my last one I didn't lose the weight, so I am still up 5 - 10 lbs.


----------



## Pakey

LMO429 said:


> I'm up 1 pound! I have no idea why????  Aunt flow is just around the corner maybe that is why? ugh!




If you gained with the way you work out, how is there hope for the rest of us.


----------



## dwheatl

Hi Faith (and everyone else). I just booked my flight and most of our hotel for the London/Paris trip this morning. It gives me butterflies in my tummy , but I am excited. DH has said that he will go despite his anxiety so just crossing my fingers and praying for the best.

Regarding the exercise, I feel like I have to speak to that. There was some comment on here a few days ago about how much exercise one has to do to lose weight, and it looked like a daunting amount to me. I wanted to share my personal experience. I once weighed 200 lbs. I lost 70 through diet and moderate exercise (walking 30 minutes 3-4 x per week). I gave up on diet and exercise (partly because I felt guilty that I wasn't "perfect") and put on 40 lbs. On and off, I have taken off 20 of that. That puts me at a BMI of 24.5, within the range of normal, and I wear between size 8 and 10. If you want to be a size 0 or 2, you probably do have to put in hours of heavy sweating a week. But if you want to be healthy, live a long life, and not huff and puff just to go to the grocery store or to walk around an amusement park with your family, it's not that hard. 3-4 days a week of 30 minutes of moderate exercise plus about 10-15 minutes of strength training (crunches, leg lifts, squats, push-ups or planks) most days will make you look good, feel strong, and give you a reasonable metabolism. I'm not saying more exercise isn't better. I just worry that there is someone else out there like I was, who feels it's impossible to find the time to be a "gym rat", so why bother. That kind of thinking got me in a lot of trouble. To everyone, DON'T GIVE UP IF YOU FEEL YOU DON'T HAVE THE TIME OR INCLINATION TO EXERCISE! Some days I just put on my pedometer and make a point of walking 10,000 steps during the day. I walk around the table while the copy machine is running my copies. I drink my water and then choose to go to the far bathroom at work. When I watch TV at night, I get up and walk around the house during commercials. It's all good.  
OK, that's all the inspiration I've got for tonight. Happy Sunday to everyone.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Hi all

Down -.05 - not great (only a pound over the past month  ), but the right direction at least. I start the Charlene Extreme "Lean" phase tomorrow, so am hoping for some big results the next 4 weeks! Measured myself and have lost quite a bit so not completely disheartened.

Yesterdays calories:-

B - 2 ounces Special K, small banana, 1/2 grapefruit - 300
Snack - strawberries - 50
Lunch - chicken noodle soup (homemade!) - 300
Snack - 1/2 mango, plus WW mini carrot cake - 200
D - Home made burgers, small bun, homemade chunky chips (fries!), salad, and a 10 calorie jello - 600
Drinks - loads of water and 3 cups of tea with 1% milk - 50?
*Total - 1500*


----------



## pjlla

dwheatl said:


> Hi Faith (and everyone else). I just booked my flight and most of our hotel for the London/Paris trip this morning. It gives me butterflies in my tummy , but I am excited. DH has said that he will go despite his anxiety so just crossing my fingers and praying for the best.
> 
> Regarding the exercise, I feel like I have to speak to that. There was some comment on here a few days ago about how much exercise one has to do to lose weight, and it looked like a daunting amount to me. I wanted to share my personal experience. I once weighed 200 lbs. I lost 70 through diet and moderate exercise (walking 30 minutes 3-4 x per week). I gave up on diet and exercise (partly because I felt guilty that I wasn't "perfect") and put on 40 lbs. On and off, I have taken off 20 of that. That puts me at a BMI of 24.5, within the range of normal, and I wear between size 8 and 10. If you want to be a size 0 or 2, you probably do have to put in hours of heavy sweating a week. But if you want to be healthy, live a long life, and not huff and puff just to go to the grocery store or to walk around an amusement park with your family, it's not that hard. 3-4 days a week of 30 minutes of moderate exercise plus about 10-15 minutes of strength training (crunches, leg lifts, squats, push-ups or planks) most days will make you look good, feel strong, and give you a reasonable metabolism. I'm not saying more exercise isn't better. I just worry that there is someone else out there like I was, who feels it's impossible to find the time to be a "gym rat", so why bother. That kind of thinking got me in a lot of trouble. To everyone, DON'T GIVE UP IF YOU FEEL YOU DON'T HAVE THE TIME OR INCLINATION TO EXERCISE! Some days I just put on my pedometer and make a point of walking 10,000 steps during the day. I walk around the table while the copy machine is running my copies. I drink my water and then choose to go to the far bathroom at work. When I watch TV at night, I get up and walk around the house during commercials. It's all good.
> OK, that's all the inspiration I've got for tonight. Happy Sunday to everyone.



Well said!  And I totally agree.  I too have lost 70 pounds (51 of it last year) and I don't do more than what I would consider moderate exercise.  In preparation for my WDW trip last year I was exercising 30-60 minutes a day, 3-4 times per week (January through April).  After that I usually was only getting in 30-40 minutes 2-3 x per week.  I am now trying to work back up to the 3-4 x per week for AT LEAST 40 minutes, but even that I would still considerate moderate exercise.   And NO ONE can come up with more excuses NOT to exercise than me, but when I make it a priority and DO the exercise, my MENTAL attitude for the rest of the day is so much better.  I feel really positive about what I am doing for my health and what I am doing to look better and I tend to be less likely to cheat on the diet portion of my day. .................................P


----------



## LMO429

Pakey said:


> If you gained with the way you work out, how is there hope for the rest of us.




There is Hope!  I had a partial thyroidectomy over 3 years ago I'm on medicine for my thyroid for the rest of my life to make up the part of my thyroid that is gone...So my metabolism is way sluggish than most folks..but I don't ever use that as my excuse I just make sure I work out even harder to make up for it..


----------



## mousehouselover

ArielSRL said:


> I'll have to check it out. Is it easy to find the info at that site?
> 
> Yeh, I always do that. Every long term relationship I get in, I tend to gain weight. Hopefully this time, I will do better, b/c after my last one I didn't lose the weight, so I am still up 5 - 10 lbs.



The dwlz message boards don't move nearly as fast as the DIS does. When you scroll down through the lists, there are boards for Momentum and flex points discussion and one for filling foods discussion. The points calculator is here.

I hate how easy it is to gain the weight but how hard it is to lose it. 

Danielle~ Thanks to bringing some much needed perspective to the issue of exercise. I think so many of us fall into this trap. We look at a lot of this as all or nothing and fail to see there is a moderate middle ground where progress is not only possible but we are learning life-long, sustainable habits.

pjila~ Thank you also for backing up Danielle, now we have 2 real life examples of how well this moderate approach works.

I made mostly healthy choices yesterday. I had dinner before we went to visit with frieds but they hadn't eaten yet so we wound up getting Chinese food. I had steamed veggies with the sauce on the side. I only had a few bites of rice as well. 

Today I'm working on a collage frame using our pins and Disney pix from last year. I'll post a pic when I'm done so every one can see it.


----------



## Pakey

Danielle.  How exciting that you are going to London/Paris.  I hope you guys enjoy your vacation as much as we did.  I'm still scrapbooking my vacation.  Gosh, looking back, I can't believe how much we saw and did.  We didn't hit it hard the way we did when we went to Italy and Switzerland but I still feel like we saw everything we wanted to but managed to have time to breathe and enjoy.  

And I'm trying to exercise.  I've been doing Jillian's shred video which kills me because I have no upper body strength.  I also walk when my allergies permit.  Today, no exercise as my husband and I worked in the yard all day.  Our gardener does a cruddy job so we dug up plants to separate the overgrowth and then replanted.  We are both so sore.  It was so gorgeous today, I wish the weather could always be like this.


----------



## ArielSRL

dwheatl said:


> Hi Faith (and everyone else). I just booked my flight and most of our hotel for the London/Paris trip this morning. It gives me butterflies in my tummy , but I am excited. DH has said that he will go despite his anxiety so just crossing my fingers and praying for the best.
> 
> Regarding the exercise, I feel like I have to speak to that. There was some comment on here a few days ago about how much exercise one has to do to lose weight, and it looked like a daunting amount to me. I wanted to share my personal experience. I once weighed 200 lbs. I lost 70 through diet and moderate exercise (walking 30 minutes 3-4 x per week). I gave up on diet and exercise (partly because I felt guilty that I wasn't "perfect") and put on 40 lbs. On and off, I have taken off 20 of that. That puts me at a BMI of 24.5, within the range of normal, and I wear between size 8 and 10. If you want to be a size 0 or 2, you probably do have to put in hours of heavy sweating a week. But if you want to be healthy, live a long life, and not huff and puff just to go to the grocery store or to walk around an amusement park with your family, it's not that hard. 3-4 days a week of 30 minutes of moderate exercise plus about 10-15 minutes of strength training (crunches, leg lifts, squats, push-ups or planks) most days will make you look good, feel strong, and give you a reasonable metabolism. I'm not saying more exercise isn't better. I just worry that there is someone else out there like I was, who feels it's impossible to find the time to be a "gym rat", so why bother. That kind of thinking got me in a lot of trouble. To everyone, DON'T GIVE UP IF YOU FEEL YOU DON'T HAVE THE TIME OR INCLINATION TO EXERCISE! Some days I just put on my pedometer and make a point of walking 10,000 steps during the day. I walk around the table while the copy machine is running my copies. I drink my water and then choose to go to the far bathroom at work. When I watch TV at night, I get up and walk around the house during commercials. It's all good.
> OK, that's all the inspiration I've got for tonight. Happy Sunday to everyone.



I totally agree with this. That is pretty much what I did last year when I lost 5 lbs in a month. It wasn't quick and it wasn't dramatic but it was healthy. Now I am starting again. I love to walk outside and the winter gets me down so now that warm weather is here, I am ready to give it my all. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ArielSRL

mousehouselover said:


> The dwlz message boards don't move nearly as fast as the DIS does. When you scroll down through the lists, there are boards for Momentum and flex points discussion and one for filling foods discussion. The points calculator is here.
> 
> I hate how easy it is to gain the weight but how hard it is to lose it.



Thanks. I went to the site and found that stuff. Thanks. By figuring it the new way, I am at 22 pts, as opposed to 20. Not too much difference and I do okay at 20 so I may stay there, especially since I cheat on the weekends. It will be nice to have to extra just in case though.

Thanks again!!


----------



## lovealldisney

Sorry I was MIA Friday, I was up +1.4 this week. Aunt Phlo is here I'm sure that has something to do with it. 

Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## punkin413

wanted to post my food/calorie count from yesterday!

breakfast:
coffee~5
creamer x 2~50
oatmeal~170

snack:
grapes~120

lunch:
tuna sandwich~175
tortilla soup~215

snack:
sour cream & onion quakes~70
1/2 cookie~85 (ray made turtle cookies - i could kill him!!!!!!)

dinner:
mushroom marsala pasta~270
salad~100
dressing~15

snack:
pear~95

TOTAL~1370

oh, and my dear husband brought home girl scout cookies yesterday.  i told him to take them back to work with him but he didn't.


----------



## UtahMama

Ugh!

Sorry (again)!

I did manage to get a few work outs this week and believe I'm on a good path to  making it a habit and balancing school, daycare, etc. 

It's HARD doing school _and_ the gym, I feel, but I've backed off to 45 mins to 1 hour just a few times a week and refuse to beat myself up about it like I have been doing. I felt like I had to do TONS of exercise ... AND do school etc. I COULD do "it all" IF I want to burn out and not have ANY thing left to give, ya know? I can choose good foods. I can choose water instead of soda. I can fit in an abridged workout. I can do my school work and housework AND be a semi-decent mom.  I can get plenty of sleep, etc.

I just need to stop stressing about the things I CAN'T choose. What's the point?


I'll read back and see how y'all are doing. I hope well!

OH! Get this: Norah (dd4 if you don't know) is at a birthday party at the moment THEN she has school till 3:30 ....secretly doing this:   LOL!


----------



## UtahMama

Punkin! I love those "Quakes"!

I just tried a similar snack by Quaker that was made out of corn and rice and was Guacamole flavored! Course there was 3 servings in the little back and I ate all 3, but GOSH it was goooood!


----------



## LMO429

Utah Mama you are missed!  Don't overwhelm yourself getting in workouts here and there are better than doing nothing at all so keep up the good work

I don't know what it is with me but when a vacation is lurking or any other major event I get this wave of motivation, the next thing I know I am killing it working out wise and my eating is spectacular.  Anyway last week it was like the light bulb went off again because our disney vacation was less than 10 weeks away. Now we are at 60 days and I am beyond motivated...there something about thinking about my thighs rubbing together in 95 degree heat  and having to wear tank tops that gives me that extra energy to do that extra rep or extra cardio....We even went out to dinner this weekend and I ate healthy!!!!  anyway I am thankful for it but I wish I could be like this all the time! lol

aunt flow is leaving da house soon and I know I am going to see a great number on the scale this week.....


----------



## UtahMama

ME TOO!

I always need a so-called dangling carrot to get me motivated.

Thanks for saying I'm missed. I miss y'all VERY much!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

Gotta post and run today.  I've way late on this, but here is the update for the past two weeks of the St Patrick's Day challenge.  This is the last week, so let's see some good numbers everybody!


----------



## punkin413

UtahMama said:


> Punkin! I love those "Quakes"!
> 
> I just tried a similar snack by Quaker that was made out of corn and rice and was Guacamole flavored! Course there was 3 servings in the little back and I ate all 3, but GOSH it was goooood!



i like ranch flavored the best.  they satisfy my potato chip craving.  i crave salty more than i do sweet.  and hang in there - life happens sometimes and we just can't seem to fit it all in!!!!  i've been there for sure.


----------



## punkin413

by the way, i'm blowing my calorie count for today.  i had to go to downtown atlanta for a deposition and i was near wolfgang puck express, so i went there and got a salad.  that's not the bad part.  ray wanted me to get a bbq chicken quesadilla and a chinois chicken salad to split for dinner tonight.  they're not HORRIBLE but not that great either.  so i'm taking a free day.  i will make it up the rest of the week.  i have plenty of healthy stuff to compensate and it's beautiful here so there's no excuse for me not to go jogging.


----------



## punkin413

double post.  i love computers.


----------



## DisneyLaura

UtahMama said:


> Ugh!
> 
> Sorry (again)!
> 
> I did manage to get a few work outs this week and believe I'm on a good path to  making it a habit and balancing school, daycare, etc.
> 
> It's HARD doing school _and_ the gym, I feel, but I've backed off to 45 mins to 1 hour just a few times a week and refuse to beat myself up about it like I have been doing. I felt like I had to do TONS of exercise ... AND do school etc. I COULD do "it all" IF I want to burn out and not have ANY thing left to give, ya know? I can choose good foods. I can choose water instead of soda. I can fit in an abridged workout. I can do my school work and housework AND be a semi-decent mom.  I can get plenty of sleep, etc.
> 
> I just need to stop stressing about the things I CAN'T choose. What's the point?
> 
> 
> I'll read back and see how y'all are doing. I hope well!
> 
> OH! Get this: Norah (dd4 if you don't know) is at a birthday party at the moment THEN she has school till 3:30 ....secretly doing this:   LOL!



Glad to see you,   and I'm doing this for you too


----------



## punkin413

where are all the peeps at????

here's my food/calories for today.

breakfast:
coffee x 2~10
creamer x 3~75
waffle w/ no-sugar syrup~95
2 slices bacon~35

lunch:
rigatoni pasta~320
extra sauce~35
parm cheese~30

snack:
sliced strawberries~50
low fat whipped cream~50

dinner:
tilapia sauteed w/ zesty lemon seasoning~110
safflower oil it was sauteed in~100
pasta salad~250

snack:
vanilla yogurt~60
granola~115

TOTAL~1335


----------



## LMO429

I'm Here I'm Here!!!!!

I have not been posting my eating but it has been on point  

I know I have mentioned this before but I can not stress this enough, if you have not already done so please purchase Jillian Michael's No More Trouble Zones and Jillian Michael's Banish Fat Boost Metabolism DVDs.


I have been alternating the workouts dvd the  past 2 weeks consistenly and I am noticing major changes my butt went down my abs are getting flat and I do not have a muffin top going over my skinny jeans anymore!!! and overall I feel so much leaner They are tough but I feel ultra effective.  I think the way Jillian Trains people is the best method for melting fat.  High Intensity Interval training works..or at least it works for me and ultra slow thyroid.  I am enjoying chalean extreme as well but until I get to my goal weight I think I am going to concentrate more on jillian's workouts which seem to always work for me.

anyway here are the links if you are interested they are about 11 bucks on amazon and all the user reviews are excellent .....see for yourself

http://www.amazon.com/Jillian-Micha..._bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1236855856&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Jillian-Micha...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1236855910&sr=1-1


----------



## DisneyLaura

Good morning my peeps.  I have been not here for a couple of days so I read up on everyone.  I've been doing ok but not great, slipped a couple of days this week, but nothing too big.


----------



## punkin413

LMO429 said:


> Jillian Michael's Banish Fat Boost Metabolism DVDs.



i just did this yesterday!  around circuit 3 i always think i'm gonna die and then she brings it down to the floor and i'm like THANK GOD!!!!!     anna does circuit training too and it really is effective stuff.  i've been alternating between that, my hip hop dance cardio workout, body pump and jogging.  i can't work out every day though - just don't have the time.  i usually try to get in at least 4 workouts a week and try to mix them up, depending on my mood.   i think i'm gonna go get that other jillian DVD though.


----------



## pjlla

Just coming in to wish you all a good night and a good number on the scales in the morning!  ........................P


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Morning Peeps

This week I am *-0.5lbs*. That puts me 5lb away from my target weight! 

Im not getting too excited though - Ive had to lose this 5lbs before and it is HARD!

Have a great weigh-in everyone!


----------



## Nefferz

Good Morning! 

I missed last Friday (I was a samer) but this week I'm -1.  

I also joined WW online this week, and am toying with meetings if I can find one that works with my schedule.


----------



## lovealldisney

Happy Friday,
Well I am down -1.6 this week!   Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Good Morning!

I'm a Samer this week.

Thankfully! I thought I was going to gain weight, so I'm definately happy!
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## pjlla

I am down 2.2 pounds this week!  That makes up for last week's holding pattern!  It certainly makes the 5:15 am workouts worthwhile!  ................P


----------



## UGABelle

Morning Peeps -

I am down -1.9 today - making me at my lowest weight so far this year  I didn't quite make the St. Patrick's Day goal, but I am still feeling good about what I have done.

I'm 3.6 lbs away from my target weight and I'm feeling like there's a good chance I can make it there before our vacation in about 7 weeks. Just gotta stay consistent!

Hope everyone has a great weigh-in day (it's looking good so far  ) and a great weekend!


----------



## LMO429

This week I am down 3.5 pounds !!!  There goes the pound I gained last week and then some!

thank you jillian!


----------



## LMO429

punkin413 said:


> i just did this yesterday!  around circuit 3 i always think i'm gonna die and then she brings it down to the floor and i'm like THANK GOD!!!!!     anna does circuit training too and it really is effective stuff.  i've been alternating between that, my hip hop dance cardio workout, body pump and jogging.  i can't work out every day though - just don't have the time.  i usually try to get in at least 4 workouts a week and try to mix them up, depending on my mood.   i think i'm gonna go get that other jillian DVD though.



I agree after the 3 circuit I want to die as well..then the next 2 circuits are not as bad but the final 2 I start to die again! and then its over and I feel a million times better


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Fly by to post weigh in info (crazy week at work this week)... I am *down 2 lbs. *this week!  Puts me at 193.2, 1.2 away from my goal, but that's OK. I'm getting really excited about getting rid of the '9' in that number! Shouldn't be TOO much longer now. I'll check back in later or tomorrow. Good luck with weigh in everyone!


----------



## ArielSRL

Ok, again, I don't like my weight so I'll weigh tomorrow and see what it says. Probably not any better because Chad and I are going out to dinner with my folks this evening - this will be their first meeting; I met his parents last weekend - and it will probably be Mexican or something else fattening. But I'm gonna check it anyway. Not sure what is up with my weight. I have been a samer for several months now and just when we start this challenge, my weight goes up. Go figure! Maybe it is LOVE.  Seriously though, I don't know. I started working out last week and continued it this week. I have been drinking more adult beverages since I met  Chad b/c I never really went out too much when I was single. I think I need to start writing my food down again, b/c I stopped awhile back. In any case, I'm feeling a little depressed about it.  

BTW, Dawn, can I get that margarita recipe from you? I know you posted it awhile back, but I didn't write it down. Sorry!


----------



## MA pigletfan

FLY BY
*Down a measly .2*..but AF is around the corner so i will take it


----------



## punkin413

ArielSRL said:


> BTW, Dawn, can I get that margarita recipe from you? I know you posted it awhile back, but I didn't write it down. Sorry!



i don't remember what recipe i gave you!  remind me.   

i'm going to weigh in later.  hoping for some potty luck.

here's my food from yesterday:

breakfast:
coffee x 2~10
creamer x 3~75
fiber one bar~150

snack:
white cheddar popcorn~100

lunch:
niki wedges~315
chips/salsa~170

snack:
sour cream & onion quakes~70

dinner:
chicken margherita pasta~325

snack:
sliced strawberries & whipped cream~100

TOTAL~1315

what are niki wedges, you may be asking?  there's a little place about 3 exits from me that i LOVE to eat at if i'm in the area.  it's mexican but sort of with a beachy californian flair.  they have a HUGE menu and i always get these things called niki wedges if i go for lunch. it's sliced chicken with a lime cilantro marinade and it's served with that butter lettuce used for lettuce wraps, red peppers, onions and a little bit of cheese.  basically you make your own lettuce wraps.  and they give you a little cup of soup that's basically chicken broth with chicken, tomatoes and onions in it.  it's so good!  (renee - it's called dos copas and it's in the publix shopping center of hamilton mill on I-85, exit 120 if you're interested.)


----------



## dwheatl

Down 1.2 . I'm not making my St. Patrick's Day goal, but at least I went in the right direction this week. 
I am really having to think about my goal now. I had originally said 142, but it looks like I will never get there. I was in pretty good shape at 148, but that's so close to 150, so I like a little more "cushion". I'm thinking 145.
However, if I don't get with it, this may be a moot point.
 to all the losers. I hope the extra hour of sunlight gets us all out and moving this week.

P.S. I started practicing French with the CD DH gave me for my birthday. The instructor's voice is very seductive. He's probably fat and bald, but ooh-la-la that French accent!


----------



## UtahMama

OH? Is it friday again? Is there some kind of St. Patrick's day goal I should be working on? 

I didn't weigh again! I'll let it be a surprise till next Friday and hope I remember?


----------



## Pakey

I'm +1.  I expected that since the evil girl scout cookies arrived early in the week.  

Danielle, good for you on the French.  I tried before I went and had no success.  I have no knack for languages.  And it's pretty hard in Paris.  Yes, many of them speak English but the accent is so thick.  We had some interesting meals with waiters who spoke no English and we had no idea what we were ordering.


----------



## punkin413

i'm a samer today.  don't understand why - i worked my toosh off and ate well.  but i know i'll see it soon.  

aaron - are we gonna weigh in on st. patty's day next tuesday for the challenge?  i hope so because i have 2 pounds to lose!


----------



## LittleBoPeep

I'm a samer this week.  Still working like there's no tomorrow, and just found out because two of the teams I work for are going to the playoffs, I will be keeping this crazy schedule for another 2 weeks!  The good thing.... it doesn't give me time to be bored and do any mindless eating!


----------



## dwheatl

Pakey said:


> I'm +1.  I expected that since the evil girl scout cookies arrived early in the week.
> 
> Danielle, good for you on the French.  I tried before I went and had no success.  I have no knack for languages.  And it's pretty hard in Paris.  Yes, many of them speak English but the accent is so thick.  We had some interesting meals with waiters who spoke no English and we had no idea what we were ordering.


 I'll make sure I study my food. DH tells me they give you cow's brain if you don't speak French.


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

Everyone!

I'm a *SAMER* this week & this officially makes me 2.5 lbs above my challenge goal.   

I'm on spring break this week & hoping to get stuff done for my upcoming Disney trip & work-out everyday in the process.  We will see.  
I start my nursing preceptorship Monday night from 7p to 7a.  So wish me luck that I don't screw anything up.


----------



## HockeyKat

I am -.8, which makes my net gain over the last 2 weeks .6.  

Considering I spent a good portion of this week on elder care (in-laws) and in hospitals/hotels, and then frantically catching up on the work I missed, not too bad... 

I signed up for a breast cancer run in NJ in April, with a fellower DISer that I met last Dec.   So, I need to start training!!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Hi Peeps. I committed peepacide this week so haven't weighed in. "Discovered" baking again . . .  Very angry with myself.  

Have ordered the Jillian Michaels DVD you recommended to do on one of my Charlene Extreme rest days - 7 weeks and 7lb to go until vacation . . . cutting it very tight!!!!!


----------



## ArielSRL

punkin413 said:


> i don't remember what recipe i gave you!  remind me.
> 
> (renee - it's called dos copas and it's in the publix shopping center of hamilton mill on I-85, exit 120 if you're interested.)



I don't remember what it was either! Oops. LOL. I am pretty sure it was some type of margarita though.  Chad and I went to the liquor store Friday night, so now I have tequila at home again and I can make my own. I used to have a low calorie margarita recipe but don't anymore. Maybe I will google search it.

Thanks for the recommendation, I wrote it down. Will have to try it.


----------



## LMO429

Skinny Girl Margarita from realhousewives of nyc

Patron Silver on the Rocks, a couple of limes and a splash of cointreau


----------



## ArielSRL

Okay, yesterday was worse, so I am going with Friday's weigh in and I was +.6. So I will officially end this challenge weighing more than I did when I began. Not a great restart, I know, but here's hoping I get better. I did pull out my food diary again. So maybe that will keep me in check a little better. And I just need to make sure I am working out a few times a week and I should do ok. I ordered all these new spring/summer clothes and while they fit, I would prefer them to fit without any noticeable fat rolls...lol...so there's another reason to step it up. I am still a little depressed, but I am getting over it so I can re-focus.


----------



## DisneyLaura

Sorry I'm late on weighing in but I'm +1.  I can't get my act together this week at all.  Picking instead of sitting down and eating a meal.  So I didn't meet my St Patty's Day challenge but there's always another one, right?  Gonna start walking this week outside.  Today is not going to be a good day either, my nephew's birthday is today and they are having a pool party (at a YMCA and I'm not going in the pool DH is with DD) but they are having pizza and cake afterwards.  I'm going to try and only have one slice and a small piece of cake, the cake I can do but the pizza  .  Wish me luck.


----------



## punkin413

ArielSRL said:


> I don't remember what it was either! Oops. LOL. I am pretty sure it was some type of margarita though.  Chad and I went to the liquor store Friday night, so now I have tequila at home again and I can make my own. I used to have a low calorie margarita recipe but don't anymore. Maybe I will google search it.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation, I wrote it down. Will have to try it.



i don't have a margarita recipe that i can remember but i do have one for an apple martini that i gave recently i think:

1 part green apple vodka
1 part sour apple schnapps
1 part sour mix
1 part apple juice

the apple juice cuts down the tartness and makes it sweeter.  it's definitely not a diet cocktail though!


----------



## ArielSRL

LMO429 said:


> Skinny Girl Margarita from realhousewives of nyc
> 
> Patron Silver on the Rocks, a couple of limes and a splash of cointreau



Thanks. Unfortunately I couldn't drink that. That'd be way too much alcohol taste for me. I have to have something in there to cover most of the alcohol taste...lol. That's why I cant drink Cosmos.


----------



## ArielSRL

punkin413 said:


> i don't have a margarita recipe that i can remember but i do have one for an apple martini that i gave recently i think:
> 
> 1 part green apple vodka
> 1 part sour apple schnapps
> 1 part sour mix
> 1 part apple juice
> 
> the apple juice cuts down the tartness and makes it sweeter.  it's definitely not a diet cocktail though!



Thanks. Must've been someone else. Obviously my memory isnt working so well on this subject.


----------



## punkin413

so i don't know about you guys but i'm weighing in again tomorrow to see if i made any more progress towards my st. patrick's day goal!  i was a samer on friday so i'm hoping for a 2-pound loss but i doubt it.  

here's my food/calories for today.

breakfast:
coffee~5
creamer x 2~50
oatmeal~170

snack:
pear~90

lunch:
bacon tuna melt on low fat wheat bread~210
pasta salad~250
hershey caramel kiss~23

snack:
ranch quakes~70

dinner:
pasta romano~315
parmesean cheese~30
hershey caramel kiss~23

snack:
sliced strawberries & low fat whipped cream~100

TOTAL~1336

as you can see, i recently filled my candy dish with caramel-filled hersey kisses.  i checked the calorie count and they're only 23 calories each.  not that that makes it okay but i always want something VERY SMALL and sweet after i eat a salty meal.


----------



## pjlla

I am here to check in for the St. Pat's day challenge.  I am going to stick with my Friday weight, as I am having some TOM issues and I am afraid that the scale would reflect this.  So overall I think I lost 3.2.... far less than my 5pound goal, but at least it is a move in the right direction.  Thanks again to Aaron for hosting these great challenges!......................P


----------



## pjlla

pjlla said:


> I am here to check in for the St. Pat's day challenge.  I am going to stick with my Friday weight, as I am having some TOM issues and I am afraid that the scale would reflect this.  So overall I think I lost 3.2.... far less than my 5pound goal, but at least it is a move in the right direction.  Thanks again to Aaron for hosting these great challenges!......................P




Okay... it felt like I was copping out by not weighing in today for the challenge, so I got on the scale.  I am a samer, so still, my loss for the St. Pat's day challenge is 3.2 lbs.  But at least I feel honest about it!....................P


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

punkin413 said:


> aaron - are we gonna weigh in on st. patty's day next tuesday for the challenge?  i hope so because i have 2 pounds to lose!


I'll take which ever number you want as your official unofficial-challenge weight.  Just give me which ever one looks better!

Me?  I was a samer on Thursday morning (which I think was a minor miracle since my boss took us out for lunch Tuesday to a place with very poor diet choices); left town Thursday for an extended weekend to celebrate my wife's 30th birthday, and I think I left my brain behind.  I felt like the Biggest Loser people when they get their luxery trip away from the compound and just completely forget everything they were taught.  So I might hold off on weighing myself for a week or two so I can record every bite I put in my mouth and let exercise do its thing.  2009 has been a real struggle for me, and I'm not sure what seeing a bad number would do to my psyche.  But I've been good with eating since we got home on Sunday, and with the weather getting more temperate I'm restarting the Couch to 5K program.  So hopefully that'll put me back on track.  

Oh, and if y'all want an Easter challenge, I'll be more than happy to record it.  I just won't be participating this time around.  I think I have to recharge my diet batteries a bit.  In the mean time, I've posted the final results (unless anybody wants to give me a new number this morning) of the St Patrick's Day Challenge.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Good Afternoon everyone!

I'm in for the easter challenge if anyone else is. If so put me down for 3 lbs. Thanks for doing these challenges by the way. :

Friday and Saturday was pizza, pizza, pizza. I tried to behave but it didn't work. I've been doing fine though since Sunday. It's Spring Break here finally! Last night I was looking through a health and family magazine and my mom helped me make a chicken and broccoli pasta bake, it was on the healthy living list on the back page and was pretty good calorie wise so I baked it up and it was really good. I'll be eating the leftovers for the next few days though since nobody else ate any. 

My mom also made no bake cookies on Saturday, but I've done very well and only had 3 and that was on Saturday. She also bought these hard candies that are only 10 calories each. Strawberry, orange, and raspberry. So I think I'll be treating myself to one of those daily. They're delicious! 

I've been getting in my yoga, but starting back the real exercise this afternoon, it's such a beautiful day, so I'll try and get outside as much as I can. 
Have a great day!


----------



## HockeyKat

Put me down for 3 lbs.  I am doing another challenge elsewhere that is not weight based and ends Apr 24th, but hey, why not push yourself right?

I was 181.6 last Friday so I will take that as my starting weight.  Goal is therefore 178.6.  I am putting it here so I will remember in 4 weeks!   


Kickboxing just about killed me today.  It makes 30 day shred look easy peasy.  Esp when you do the whole class w/ 2 lb weights...


----------



## punkin413

aaron - i'm a samer again.     so i didn't reach my goal.  

plus i broke my little toe today on my left foot.  what a great day!


----------



## dwheatl

Punkin - Sorry about the toe.

I was way out of control today. Very stressful schedule, food related duties, and 5 minutes to eat lunch resulted in eating an incredible number of calories out of frustration/ deprivation. I'm so tired I can barely stand, but I'm going to drag my behind onto the exercise bike in 5 minutes. You can time me if you want. 
No Easter challenge for me. I'm in a snarly mood. Arrgh!


----------



## ArielSRL

punkin413 said:


> as you can see, i recently filled my candy dish with caramel-filled hersey kisses.  i checked the calorie count and they're only 23 calories each.  not that that makes it okay but i always want something VERY SMALL and sweet after i eat a salty meal.



Caramels arent too bad as far as calories and fat. I used to eat a few caramels a night and you can eat more of those, points wise. So I think the caramel kisses are better than the normal all chocolate ones.


----------



## ArielSRL

How far away is Easter? I don't even know.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Dawn - ouch on the toe! Hope it feels better soon!


----------



## MA pigletfan

Hi Peeps!
Sorry i have been MIA lately..work has been BUSYYYYY..not that i am complaining!
I have been a decent peep..but my sneak peek was NO GOOD this morning. i am hoping its due to me still being sore from Jillian's level 2 of 30 day shred..and the end of AF i am always still a little fluffy. But is it normal to have a 2 day gain from that stuff?? If not i better really revamp my eating i guess..sigh....
anyhoo..hope all is well..Dawn..OUCH your poor toe!!!  

OH i almost forgot!!! We booked our honeymoon!!!!!!!!!   
3 days Vegas ( at bellagio) ...basically so i dont have to fly 12 hours at a shot, and we have never been
8 nights Maui ( we are staying at the fairmont there..it looks awesome!)
6 nights at WDW!!!!!!!!!!--GF King club level..SOOO excited!!!
SOO very excited for so many reasons...the cherry on top is the fact that it will be food n wine fast at Epcot when we go!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Hi Peeps! Sorry I've been MIA. Last week was a CRAZY week at work (I was training on one new system we are getting, and we were also testing an upgrade to a current system.). This week I have been sick. I've had a sore throat since last Friday, and it got really bad Tuesday. I left work early that day and called in sick yesterday. I'm back at it today, but still not all better. The throat was just incredibly raw! Today it is bearable at least. I have been good about food, but I haven't worked out since Monday night, and I had to cut that one short because I was just getting too winded. I hope this doesn't do me in on weigh in day. I've been doing so well! 

Aaron - Put me down for 5.2 for the Easter challenge! 

Dawn - Ouch on the toe! Hope it heals quickly!  

Gina - Woo Hoo on booking the honeymoon!!  How exciting!


----------



## punkin413

i think a lot of us have been MIA lately!  my life is CRAZY right now.  i have more work than i've ever had (which is really odd because of the economy!) and my niece is going to be born any day now, which means i'm on constant standby.  they want me to be in the room for the delivery and it's in nashville, 5 hours away.  i've got someone to cover for me until the middle of next week if need be but she's been dilated to 1 cm for 2 days now and is not moving now.  i know that one can stay at 1 cm for like weeks!  so i'm really just hoping it works out so i can go.  add to all that my broken toe and i'm about to pull my hair out.

obviously, with my toe being broken, i can't work out.  i'm still eating good but i don't expect to see much on the scale this week or even for the next few weeks.  i've been so stressed that i haven't been able to keep up with my calorie count for the past couple of days.  

here's a picture of my toe from yesterday:

http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/ll79/punkin1803/?action=view&current=DSC00611.jpg

today it's a little puffier and the actual toe is more purple.  the very light bruise that you see on top of my foot has now spread down almost to my ankle.  i had it X-rayed because of the crazy bruising (i've had broken toes before and they've never looked like that) and the doctor said i broke only my pinky toe, but that i broke it IN HALF.    nice, huh?  

gina - how exciting about your honeymoon!!!!!  that's a heck of a trip.  i hope you do a TR!


----------



## HockeyKat

Dawn, sorry about the toe and the crazy work schedule.  Exciting about the new little one though!

We still haven't gotten then broken toe story...   

Hi Lynda! 


Exciting on the honeymoon bookings!!


----------



## punkin413

HockeyKat said:


> We still haven't gotten then broken toe story...



it's nothing interesting.  just me being a klutz!  i was walking through the house tuesday morning and my left pinky toe hit the pillar that sort of divides my living room and dining room.  i fell down, rolled around for a little while, saying a few choice words.  then when i looked at it i knew it was broken because it was straight instead of curving to the inside like it usually does.   i've broken toes before - no big deal.  then, like i said earlier, i woke up wednesday morning and i had a big bruise on my foot.  i was just scared that i had broken a bone deeper in my foot or something so i went and had X-rays taken.  thank goodness it's only the pinky toe but it's broken in half.  i have to keep it taped to the toe next to it and wear hard-soled shoes.  i had on my alice crocs at the doc's office and she told me not to wear those for a few weeks because they let my foot bend too much.

anyway, that's the story.  dawn the klutz strikes again!


----------



## mousehouselover

Dawn~ Seriously OUCH!!! I have broken both of my little toes and yes, it hurts; but I've never seen anything like that.

Gina~ How cool! We did WDW with my kids and extended family for our 'honeymoon.' We got a second chance and did it right. It reconfirmed how magical WDW is and that it truly is my nirvana. 

Kat and Lynda~ 

I've been pretty busy too. We're getting started with Ren Faire stuff for the season, I've gotten a ton better with working out (almost everyday at lunch and a few mornings a week,) I've been putting the final details on our next trip, and I've been spending more time helping the kids with their schoolwork. 

I'm up for an Easter challenge, put me down for jsut 3 lbs this time. I'm doing more and feeling really good most days but the scale isn't moving. I'm losing inches though so I'm ok with the scale. I am wogging and sometimes even running now. I'm still thinking about doing a 5k this spring and I've signed up for a 60k walk this fall. If someone would've told me back in Jan that i'd be doing all this, I probably would've laughed it off. My new attitude and outlook has given me the courage to try things I never used to do. I may not be losing weight but what I'm gaining is soo much more important! I even ran 2 entire miles today. Me, running, for 2 miles.......... Never. thought. I'd. _ever_. do. it.


----------



## punkin413

noni - i love your mouse-earred family! where did you get that and do you mind if i copy you?


----------



## mousehouselover

I got the black and white outlines from another DISser (from the cruiseline board) I did the coloration myself. Let me se if I still have the PM with the links to the originals. If I do I'll send it to you.


----------



## Nefferz

Yaaaayyyy!!!  I'm down another pound this week!

I'm doing the happy dance.


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi All,
I've been MIA to! So busy with work and with the kids it's been a hard week for me. So I get on the scale this morning thinking I was down. NO I am up  +2.6!!! 

I just don't know what is wrong with me?? I eat right I walk everyday! I am so angry with myself! I just can't seem to get past the current weight I'm at!! 

Any encourgement would help! I'm begging guys! What am I doing wrong? 

Aaron I think I to am going to pass on the Easter challenge, I need to recharge as well.

Have a great day everyone and thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## the Fidge

Soor I cut class lst week my dogs ate my diet!

-*1 lb*


----------



## pjlla

Well, I'm down .8.  I was hoping for a full pound (or more), but I'll take it.  At least it was a step in the right direction.  Sorry to see others are feeling discouraged.  I totally understand.  Remember, you are in this for the long haul!  Don't let a bad week (or two or three) derail you.  Keep plugging along. It will be worth it in the long run!....................P


----------



## UGABelle

Morning Peeps -

I am not going to weigh in this week and hope for some good results next week.  I think I just need to step away from the scale for a little while!

Gina - Your honeymoon sounds amazing - you will definitely need to write a trip report!

Dawn - Sorry to hear about your toe - sounds painful. Hope your niece comes soon!

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

punkin413 said:


> today it's a little puffier and the actual toe is more purple.  the very light bruise that you see on top of my foot has now spread down almost to my ankle.  i had it X-rayed because of the crazy bruising (i've had broken toes before and they've never looked like that) and the doctor said i broke only my pinky toe, *but that i broke it IN HALF*.    nice, huh?


I was doing fine with your story until I got to the highlighted part.  Seriously, you just made a grown man cringe.  Hope you're happy...  



lovealldisney said:


> Hi All,
> I've been MIA to! So busy with work and with the kids it's been a hard week for me. So I get on the scale this morning thinking I was down. NO I am up  +2.6!!!
> 
> I just don't know what is wrong with me?? I eat right I walk everyday! I am so angry with myself! I just can't seem to get past the current weight I'm at!!
> 
> Any encourgement would help! I'm begging guys! What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Aaron I think I to am going to pass on the Easter challenge, I need to recharge as well.
> 
> Have a great day everyone and thanks for letting me vent!


I don't remember - are you doing WW?  Counting calories?  If you are doing WW, I'd suggest maybe count your calories for a week to make sure you are actually eating enough.  About a year ago I was in the same predicament as you (eating good, exercising plenty and still gaining weight), and I decided to take the tried and true "Goal Weight x 13" calculation for calories.  And I discovered that I was eating about 500 calories too few every day.  So basically I was in starvation mode.  So I sorta reevaluated what I was eating, gave myself a few extra WW points to play with every day (thus putting me around the ~2015 calories I should be eating every day), and the weight started coming off again.  Not sure if that's why you are struggling right now, but it worked for me.

I decided to bite the bullet and weigh myself this morning, despite completly losing my Peeping mind this past weekend.  And thankfully, I only *gained 0.4 pounds*.  Of course, this is also the first week in probably a month that I've really concentrated on not snacking and eating only my daily points and that's it.  So I'm sure that had a lot to do with it.  Because of that, I'm going to try to commit to losing 3.8 by Easter; which would put me back at 160, about 5 pounds above my original goal weight of 155 (which has since been lowered to 145).

Good luck everybody!


----------



## LMO429

Oh boy! I need to catch up on the thread

I am going to weigh in tomorrow..I woke up at my mom's today and i like to weigh myself on my scale, but I think I did great this week all things considered. it seems lately i stay the same one week and then the next i have a big jump.

If there is an easter challenge aaron please put me down for 4 pounds!


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Hi all!  I also am going to pass on the Easter Challenge... but I am up for a Memorial Day challenge!   

I am a SAMER again this week.  Still working like crazy, and just need to get through the next couple of weeks.  I think then I will be able to see a loss on the scale.


----------



## LMO429

lovealldisney said:


> Hi All,
> I've been MIA to! So busy with work and with the kids it's been a hard week for me. So I get on the scale this morning thinking I was down. NO I am up  +2.6!!!
> 
> I just don't know what is wrong with me?? I eat right I walk everyday! I am so angry with myself! I just can't seem to get past the current weight I'm at!!
> 
> Any encourgement would help! I'm begging guys! What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Aaron I think I to am going to pass on the Easter challenge, I need to recharge as well.
> 
> Have a great day everyone and thanks for letting me vent!




Please Do not get discouraged! I am just going to be blut it does not matter how well you eat...but if your only form of exercise is walking you absolutely MUST start doing some sort of resistance or strength training or the scale will never move!!!  Once you start incorporating resistance training 2 to 3 times a week for only 20 to 30 minutes I can promise you the scale will move.


----------



## pjlla

Do you all realize that Easter is only 3 weeks and 2 days away?  Maybe it should be a Memorial Day challenge instead.  Or even a "May Day" challenge.  I will join, no matter what you decide.  If you do an Easter challenge, put me  down for 4 pounds.  If you decide on another date, I will change my goal.  Thanks, no matter what  is decided....................P


----------



## punkin413

i'm -3 pounds today. 

apparently broken toes and stress are GREAT for weight loss.   



lovealldisney said:


> I just don't know what is wrong with me?? I eat right I walk everyday! I am so angry with myself! I just can't seem to get past the current weight I'm at!!



hang in there - it will come!  i do agree with lauren though - walking is great but it's more of a weight maintenance thing unless you've got a lot to lose.  resistance/weight training will get your metabolism kicking and of course will turn fat into muscle.  now don't get discouraged if you see a slight gain when you start - muscle does weigh more than fat.  but eventually you will see results because you'll be burning so many calories.



the Fidge said:


> Soor I cut class lst week my dogs ate my diet!



 



WI_DisneyFan said:


> I was doing fine with your story until I got to the highlighted part.  Seriously, you just made a grown man cringe.  Hope you're happy...



sorry 'bout that!     i meant to tell you i'm gonna skip the easter challenge.  life is just crazy for me right now and i think i'd probably crack under the pressure.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Dawn, sorry about the toe!

This week I am  + .4lbs
I'm alright with that, plus I feel thinner so all is well.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

OK, I am frustrated!!! I know I've been sick this week so I haven't worked out since Monday night, but I've stuck to my plan as far as food goes. I wasn't expecting a big loss, or maybe even any loss, maybe even a small gain... According to my scale this morning I *gained 3.2 lbs*!!! I am hoping this is temporary - a product of my illness and maybe AF being on the way, but it's discouraging all the same. I may weigh in again tomorrow morning to see if it's any better, but I haven't decided yet. I was thinking I was doing great, and my Easter goal was both quite doable and would put me right where I want to be, but then this happens. I'm really tired of being sick too. I just want to feel normal so I can get back into a normal routine. I keep telling myself that I should feel better in a few days, and maybe this is water weight and next week it'll all be gone, but I'm still frustrated. Why is it that every time the scale goes in the wrong direction (even a little) I have this fear that I'm never going to reach my goal? Oh, maybe because I've never reached it and maintained it before? I really do know that this time is different. It's just tough when I have one of these weeks. I'm attempting to channel this negative energy into positive energy I will use to work very hard as soon as I feel better.


----------



## ArielSRL

punkin413 said:


> here's a picture of my toe from yesterday:
> 
> http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/ll79/punkin1803/?action=view&current=DSC00611.jpg
> 
> today it's a little puffier and the actual toe is more purple.  the very light bruise that you see on top of my foot has now spread down almost to my ankle.  i had it X-rayed because of the crazy bruising (i've had broken toes before and they've never looked like that) and the doctor said i broke only my pinky toe, but that i broke it IN HALF.    nice, huh?



You sound like me...not graceful AT ALL. That looks painful. Hopefully it will heal up soon. But what is required when you break a toe IN HALF?????


----------



## ArielSRL

UGABelle said:


> Morning Peeps -
> 
> I am not going to weigh in this week and hope for some good results next week.  I think I just need to step away from the scale for a little while!



I feel the same. No scale, no challenge, no posting weight for a bit. I was up again this week (third week in a row!!!) and I am usually NEVER up. I'm always a samer. I gotta figure this stuff out. Gonna take my measurements again today to see if they are any different. I have all this candy at work, being a teacher, and I have to learn to KEEP MY HANDS OUT OF IT!!!!! Also, plan to walk as many days as I can; today, tomorrow, Sunday. Chad will walk with me when he is there, which is nice, but it is not a fast walk at all. I guess that is better than nothing , which is what I would do if he didnt walk with me when he is around. Ill just do my speed walking and strength training (weights, push ups, sit ups, leg lifts, butt lifts) when he isnt around. I am totally depressed about this.


----------



## pjlla

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Why is it that every time the scale goes in the wrong direction (even a little) I have this fear that I'm never going to reach my goal? Oh, maybe because I've never reached it and maintained it before? I really do know that this time is different. It's just tough when I have one of these weeks. I'm attempting to channel this negative energy into positive energy I will use to work very hard as soon as I feel better.




I SO feel your pain!  Don't let this get you down!  You can persevere through this challenge and get past it and reach your goal.  I know exactly how you feel about never having reached your goal and maintained before.  I haven't  been at goal weight since..... 1992!!!!!  And I am closer today than I have been since then, and sometimes I wonder if I will EVER get there.  I am, offically 15.4 pounds away as of today and it seems like my body want to cling to every stinking OUNCE!  But even if I never lose another pound, I am definitely slimmer, healthier, and more fit than I was a year ago, so I have to remember how important that is. 

Maybe this week you could add a new exercise to your routine.... or try something new for breakfast a few times.  Sometimes changing things up really makes a difference.  I also find that if I fluctuate my food intake from day to day it really seems to shake up my metabolism and helps.

Hang in there.... don't get discouraged.  Maybe you should even skip the scales for a few weeks and just concentrate on inches??  Just some thoughts.  ........................P


----------



## Disneyfreak92

pjlla said:


> I SO feel your pain!  Don't let this get you down!  You can persevere through this challenge and get past it and reach your goal.  I know exactly how you feel about never having reached your goal and maintained before.  I haven't  been at goal weight since..... 1992!!!!!  And I am closer today than I have been since then, and sometimes I wonder if I will EVER get there.  I am, offically 15.4 pounds away as of today and it seems like my body want to cling to every stinking OUNCE!  But even if I never lose another pound, I am definitely slimmer, healthier, and more fit than I was a year ago, so I have to remember how important that is.
> 
> Maybe this week you could add a new exercise to your routine.... or try something new for breakfast a few times.  Sometimes changing things up really makes a difference.  I also find that if I fluctuate my food intake from day to day it really seems to shake up my metabolism and helps.
> 
> Hang in there.... don't get discouraged.  Maybe you should even skip the scales for a few weeks and just concentrate on inches??  Just some thoughts.  ........................P



Thank you!  I actually feel a bit better having just vented here about it. Not to mention the fact that my cold medicine has kicked in now, so I'm feeling better physically. Amazing what that will do for you! I have to believe that this is a fluke because I haven't been able to work out, AF is on her way, and I've been drinking TONS of water this week. My system is just out of balance or something. I will be working extra hard once I get over this cold, and I was actually just going to add in some weight training this week, but those plans got derailed by the cold, so that'll be added next week, I'm sure.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

pjlla said:


> Do you all realize that Easter is only 3 weeks and 2 days away?  Maybe it should be a Memorial Day challenge instead.  Or even a "May Day" challenge.  I will join, no matter what you decide.  If you do an Easter challenge, put me  down for 4 pounds.  If you decide on another date, I will change my goal.  Thanks, no matter what  is decided....................P


Last month, I got a lot of suggestions that shorter challenge periods were better because people could focus on them better.  So we did a 4-week St Patrick's Day one, and now a 4-week Easter one.  I just leave it up to a majority vote (or which ever side is more vocal) to decide.  Anyway, I've got you marked down for four!


----------



## MA pigletfan

up .2...not to bad considering how hideous my pre-weigh peek was yesterday!


----------



## mousehouselover

I guess I didn't post my weight last week and I'm not sure what it was from the week before, but I've lost all the weight I gained at WDW and I'm back on the road to overall weight loss. I'm -0.8 lbs combined loss for the last two weeks. 

To those who are getting discouraged; I can totally understand and relate. I've been seeing a trainer for months and according to the scale at the gym, I've lost 2 lbs. A measly 2 lbs since the middle of Nov. I almost gave up because I was frustrated. But I am losing inches and my BMI is getting lower. This week was another hard week for me as it looked like I'd have to report a gain. However; I decided that what I'm gaining is far outweighing any weight I'm losing. This is a life long journey. Some weeks we'll be up and others we'll be down; that's weight, mood, finances, our relationships.......... anything. I only have one answer to the problem: doing the same things I used to do will not get me to my goal. That means I have to be willing to change what I'm doing, maybe mix it up a bit or get outside my comfort zone. I have to push myself somedays but in the end, I find it's worth it. I've been doing things I never thought I'd do and I'm proud of myself for doing it. So I'm asking you to look at what you've been doing and challenge yourself to do something different; just don't give up on yourself, you are much to important to be given up on.


----------



## dwheatl

lovealldisney said:


> Hi All,
> I've been MIA to! So busy with work and with the kids it's been a hard week for me. So I get on the scale this morning thinking I was down. NO I am up  +2.6!!!
> 
> I just don't know what is wrong with me?? I eat right I walk everyday! I am so angry with myself! I just can't seem to get past the current weight I'm at!!
> 
> Any encouragement would help! I'm begging guys! What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Aaron I think I to am going to pass on the Easter challenge, I need to recharge as well.
> 
> Have a great day everyone and thanks for letting me vent!


 I'm  with you exactly, so you have my sympathy. I do have to say that I was'nt 100% perfect this week (corned beef on Saturday, pizza last night, but just 2 pieces) but there is no way I was bad enough to warrant a 2.6 lb. gain. I've almost finished with the Nutrisystem food, and I am sick of it. I am ready to cook and plan for myself again. Starting tomorrow, I will write down *everything* I eat, whether it's part of the plan or not. That really seems to help me control what I put in my mouth.


----------



## LMO429

I am a samer today

I tried Nutrisystem once..not a fan at all!!! I sent it back after 2 days it was bad enough being on a diet but then having to eat that food I really wanted to just end it.


----------



## HockeyKat

LMO429 said:


> I am a samer today
> 
> I tried Nutrisystem once..not a fan at all!!! I sent it back after 2 days it was bad enough being on a diet but then having to eat that food I really wanted to just end it.



L, I think I would wind up the same way with it.  I have looked at it once or twice, and a friend at work had it for a while, and honestly it looks like it would all be like lean cuisine food.    I don't *hate* lean cuisines but a diet of them 100% of the time would get really old, really fast.

Hi Noni!!  

I think that I need to remove myself from the challenge.  I wasn't on it for the last one and lost 12 lbs.   As soon as I jump on it, I swear I gain.     I am going to weigh in a bit later today (I just got up),  and see, so Aaron I will let you know.

Dawn, owwie on the toe.  

Lynda, I feel your pain.  I was so close to goal last year and then self-sabatoged my way back up...  Here's to hoping that 2009 will be our year to get there and stay there.   


EDIT:  Okay, never mind.  I was 179 even when I just weighed, which is a 2.6 lb loss from last week.   Ignore the above comment!!


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi All!
Thank you for all the words of advise. 
So what did I do? I went and bought Jillian Michaels 30 Day Shread. I hope this works. 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend. It's 60 degrees here today and I've been cleaning like a mad women. It was so nice to open the widows and air out the house. I also took my doggie on a nice long walk. 

Thanks again!  You guys are the best!


----------



## dwheatl

I'm glad to see the Dis is back. I couldn't get on last night. It sure is trickly slow today, though.
I have been writing down everything for the last 2 days, like I said. Even the two candy cane jo-jos I ate while working on my taxes. i haven't finished the taxes yet, but at least I got started. By writing down what I eat, I know I at least won't finish the whole box of cookies.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

I forgot to weigh in on Friday!

I was *-2.5lbs*!

Be back later to catch up!


----------



## lovealldisney

Ok I did the Jillian Michael's 30 shred last night. And for only being a 20 minute work out I was sweating my tushy off! And I feel good today. I am going to try to do this every night this week and see if this makes a difference. 

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Sparkie

Hello Peeps!

I've been lurking here and there.  Weight loss... not so great.  I come to  you today because you guys keep me gounded and tell me honestly what I need to here.

The issue of the day....

DD ( baby now 2 months and really cute)  has become STUPID, AGAIN.... Last I talked with you all- she had had the baby, didnt list FOB on birth certificate, was pretty much over him, he was with his other girlfriend who is expecting her baby any day now..... Fast forward 2 months time..... my DD misplaces her brain.... FOB has been coming around for the occasional visit and she has taken the baby to his job to see him.... during all of these visits, he has offered no financial help in anyway.... during the past 2 weeks.... DD has been crying, texting and crying and then one afternoon makes an announcement that she has to go and resolve a "conflict" and she hopes she doesnt have to kick a pregnant girl's booty (her bark is bigger than her bite).... Where we are now.... DD is meeting FOB for lunch - regularly (he never comes to get her... because he doesnt have a car), and she says they are "talking".... I asked about the other girl... and she says that "they broke up"

 I just want to shake her senseless!!!! Doesnt she remember how he abandonded her when she was 16 weeks pregnant?  Doesnt she remember the heartache she felt when she found out that the "other woman" was also pregnant?  Doesnt she remember crying her eyes out when she realized that he got "other woman" pregnant while we were on vacation last summer?  Doesnt she remember crying and then being biting mad when she figured out that the whole time he was "loving" her he was also "loving" the "other woman"?

I am biting my tongue.  I dont know what else to do.  I dont want to say that I hate FOB but I think I really do.... he is such a snake in the grass, he is a liar, and he is not the kind of man that I would hope for my daughter to marry.... but he is little Peyton's father and I have to be nice.... but I dont have to like him, right?


I know for the most part she is grown and I cant control her decisions.  I just hate to see her setting herself and little Peyton to be hurt, again.   How many times does she have to be hurt for it to sink in?  Why cant she see what we all see?



So..... give me your words of wisdom....


----------



## punkin413

today officially makes a week since i've worked out.  no working out with a broken toe.  i see a gain in my future.

*sparkie* - no words of wisdom - just a hug.  

if i were you i would just remind her that she has someone else in her life now to think about and she needs to remember that.  if he's treated her that way in the past, he will probably continue to do so and she shouldn't put the baby through having him in her life if he's not willing to be a real dad.  remember that i don't have children of my own so my advice is coming from just common sense - not personal experience.

sounds like the guy needs to learn how to use protection or keep his you-know-what to himself.

good luck!


----------



## ArielSRL

Chef Cat Cora and Disney will open a new family dining restaurant at Disney's BoardWalk. Kouzzina, (Greek for "kitchen" and pronounced "koo-zee-nah") will showcase Mediterranean cuisine. The restaurant, owned and operated by Disney, is scheduled to open by autumn in the space currently occupied by Spoodles. Cora said that the new restaurant will feature "time-honored recipes passed down from my ancestors, as well as my favorite Greek and Mediterranean dishes that my family loves." The first and only female Iron Chef on Food Network's hit show "Iron Chef America," Cora is a graduate of the Culinary Institute of America in New York and is also Executive Chef for Bon Appetit magazine.


----------



## mousehouselover

It's midweek; how is everyone doing? I'm doing ok. We had a chip and dip day at work on Monday, I thought I'd wind up snacking on stuff so I packed a light lunch. Well, there wasn't much I wanted to eat so I avoided most of the snacking. I went to the gym at lunch and wound up needing a lot more lunch than I thought. I probably would've been ok until I found the squeexe cheese and rye party bread. My mom used to eat this when I was little and I thought, why not? I'm hungry, I ran today........ It was down hill from there........ Then my sis asked if we'd go to dinner with her since she'd had a rotten day....... I only had one roll but the dang peanuts called to me.......


----------



## ArielSRL

mousehouselover said:


> It's midweek; how is everyone doing?



I did okay on Monday. There were brownies in the teacher's lounge and instead of my 2 point muffin, I ate that. I also had to attend a Science and Math meeting at another school from 4:15 - 6:15 and it was our last meeting of the year, so they had FOOD! I ate 1 choc chip cookie, 1 Hershey's mini and 3 Milky Way minis. Other than those things, I think I used 18 of my 22 points and I walked for 30 minutes or so. It wasn't my usual speed walking b/c it was with Chad, but it was still walking. 

Yesterday was bad. Costco was at our school doing a promotion, so for lunch I had a few bites of my 4 point WW meal b/c I cooked it before knowing Costco was there; then I ate a small turkey sandwich (probably about half of a normal size sandwich, if not a bit smaller), a small scoop of chicken salad and 1/4 of a big cupcake (prob about 1/2 of a normal size one). I think I cheated with a couple pieces of candy in the afternoon also. Went to my parents for dinner: chicken casserole, mashed potatoes, sugar snap peas. I also had some nuts, a few more pieces of candy, and ice cream with Magic Shell for dessert. Horrible I know. I am always so bad at my folks cuz they have that kind of stuff around and out. I don't have too much junk at my house and if I do, it is hidden out of plain sight!

Today, so far I have stuck to the plan and should for the rest of the day. Will speed walk or do my walking video (depending upon weather) for 30 minutes and strength training (weights for my arms, push ups, sit ups, leg lifts, butt lifts) for about 20 minutes.

Thursdays are hard cuz I stay late at work plus they are having a Chinese dish for lunch. But I will stick with my 4 point WW tomorrow, as opposed to the Chinese dish, and try to stay away from the candy rewards I have here for my students. Wish me luck!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

mousehouselover said:


> It's midweek; how is everyone doing?



Well, I've been good about my eating, and I've felt well enough to work out again, so I'm back at that. But I don't feel 100% yet, and I did a peek on the scale this morning. It was up even more than last week, so I'm really frustrated! I'm also frustrated that I don't feel back to normal yet. I had the first of the sore throat start almost two weeks ago! And I have had very minimal other symptoms besides the sore throat. It was severe for a few days, it got better, and the past couple of days it's been different (slightly swollen, but not as sore, & with a bit of congestion). For a week now my voice has been messed up to varying degrees, and I'm SO tired of not feeling good! I want to kick the exercise up a notch, and I just don't feel up to it yet. Anyway, I have a doctor's appointment this afternoon, and I'm hoping I don't get the "It's just a virus. Drink lots of fluids and get lots of rest." thing. I've been doing that already, and I haven't been able to kick this thing yet! OK, enough whining from me. I'm doing something about it, and I just have to hope I'll be back to normal soon.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

So far, I'm having a good week.  Food-wise, I had a bad Friday (which is pretty typical since I tend to overdo the whole "cheat day" thing); a better Saturday and Sunday, and I've been great since then.  I've been getting plenty of exercise, both cardio and strength training.  Plus, I did my super secret mid-week weigh-in this morning, and I was down a smidge.  So hopefully that'll carry over to the next few days, and a few more smidges will make for a decent week.  I'm really hoping to end March on a positive note so I have something to positive look back on for the 1st quarter of 2009.

Have a great day everybody!


----------



## DisneyLaura

I'm MIA for almost two weeks and I'm ashamed.  Probably gained 2 lb in the mean time,  haven't weighed myself in two weeks.  I will say I did walk a little bit on Saturday, nothing big only for 10 minutes up and down my driveway because I hurt my back and that's all I could take plus it was cold.  I thought it was spring 

Gina - Awesome plans for your honeymoon

Sparkie - No advice here either, she's young and hopefully he doesn't hurt her again, it's bound to happen but I hope not.

Dawn - Ouch on the toe.


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

Hey guys!

So after many times of trying to get myself to a healthier weight slowly but surely, I have decided to take this problem and just fix it! I am going to a new college in the fall (after many transfer issues) and I want to feel like myself when I get there. I also have a wedding that I need to walk down the aisle for (not mine) around the same time. So, I'm doing this Bridal Boot Camp workout and diet and here's hoping it will go well!
I am 100% committed this time. I took a photo of myself in a bikini to get myself motivated. It is placed right by the cookie jar! 

Anyway, I hope that some of my body will be DISappearing and that I can get myself down to my goal weight. 

Woohoo!


----------



## mousehouselover

willonlyflytodisney said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> So after many times of trying to get myself to a healthier weight slowly but surely, I have decided to take this problem and just fix it! I am going to a new college in the fall (after many transfer issues) and I want to feel like myself when I get there. I also have a wedding that I need to walk down the aisle for (not mine) around the same time. So, I'm doing this Bridal Boot Camp workout and diet and here's hoping it will go well!
> I am 100% committed this time. I took a photo of myself in a bikini to get myself motivated. It is placed right by the cookie jar!
> 
> Anyway, I hope that some of my body will be DISappearing and that I can get myself down to my goal weight.
> 
> Woohoo!



 Feel free to get settled and tell us a bit about yourself. We have a few rules. One, we weigh and report amount gained or lost on Fridays. We don't require you to post your actual weight, unless you want to.  Second, we follow whatever diet and exercise program works best for you. Finally; you need to post that bikini pic. We all did it, most of us way back in our first thread. 

Glad to see everyone is hanging in here and doing your best to stay OP. I know spring and summer can be hard, with all the outdoor activities and cookouts as well as end of year (for anyone involved in any school) activities and the spring holidays. It takes a lot to be OP through all the temptaions out there.


----------



## dwheatl

Disneyfreak92 said:


> I had the first of the sore throat start almost two weeks ago! And I have had very minimal other symptoms besides the sore throat. It was severe for a few days, it got better, and the past couple of days it's been different (slightly swollen, but not as sore, & with a bit of congestion). For a week now my voice has been messed up to varying degrees, and I'm SO tired of not feeling good! I want to kick the exercise up a notch, and I just don't feel up to it yet. Anyway, I have a doctor's appointment this afternoon, and I'm hoping I don't get the "It's just a virus. Drink lots of fluids and get lots of rest." thing. I've been doing that already, and I haven't been able to kick this thing yet! OK, enough whining from me. I'm doing something about it, and I just have to hope I'll be back to normal soon.


 I'm glad you're going to the doctor. Best to make sure it's nothing serious.
I have not been doing great on the eating in the last 36 hours. It was DD's birthday yesterday, and a frustrating day as well. I ate two of the brownies, that I had baked for her. I sent the rest with her to work, but she brought some back! Well, I've sworn off of anymore, but I couldn't stand to see them back again, like that old crocodile coming back for Capt. Hook.
Then my friend Sue came over to watch a couple of episodes of Season 1 of The Tudors with me (I got the DVDs for my birthday). I opened my last can of chocolate popcorn (that I had been saving since Oct.) and I think I ate about 3-4 servings. Combine that with no time for cardio the last three days, and it's a recipe for a weigh-in disaster. 
Oh well, back OP right now, workout tomorrow, and hope for the best on Friday. I'm going to drink some water now, to at least flush out the salt.


----------



## lovealldisney

> I had the first of the sore throat start almost two weeks ago! And I have had very minimal other symptoms besides the sore throat. It was severe for a few days, it got better, and the past couple of days it's been different (slightly swollen, but not as sore, & with a bit of congestion). For a week now my voice has been messed up to varying degrees, and I'm SO tired of not feeling good! I want to kick the exercise up a notch, and I just don't feel up to it yet. Anyway, I have a doctor's appointment this afternoon, and I'm hoping I don't get the "It's just a virus. Drink lots of fluids and get lots of rest." thing. I've been doing that already, and I haven't been able to kick this thing yet! OK, enough whining from me. I'm doing something about it, and I just have to hope I'll be back to normal soon.




Disneyfreak92 
This was running rampent in my kids schools!! I'm glad you're seeing a docotor, my had this and also strep throat!  The ended up missing an entire week of school. 




> Originally Posted by willonlyflytodisney
> Hey guys!
> 
> So after many times of trying to get myself to a healthier weight slowly but surely, I have decided to take this problem and just fix it! I am going to a new college in the fall (after many transfer issues) and I want to feel like myself when I get there. I also have a wedding that I need to walk down the aisle for (not mine) around the same time. So, I'm doing this Bridal Boot Camp workout and diet and here's hoping it will go well!
> I am 100% committed this time. I took a photo of myself in a bikini to get myself motivated. It is placed right by the cookie jar!
> 
> Anyway, I hope that some of my body will be DISappearing and that I can get myself down to my goal weight.
> 
> Woohoo!




Welcome!! You will love it here and everyone is so supporting!! Please tell us more about you! 




Well most of you know I am not doing the Easter challenge just need time to revamp my diet and exercise routine. I have excercised everyday this week except Tuesday. I either walked did the 30 Day Shred or a Pilates DVD. Boy am I sore. But I did a sneek peek weight check this morning and I am back down! So that is a good thing. Thanks for all your help guys!


----------



## DisneyLaura

willonlyflytodisney said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> So after many times of trying to get myself to a healthier weight slowly but surely, I have decided to take this problem and just fix it! I am going to a new college in the fall (after many transfer issues) and I want to feel like myself when I get there. I also have a wedding that I need to walk down the aisle for (not mine) around the same time. So, I'm doing this Bridal Boot Camp workout and diet and here's hoping it will go well!
> I am 100% committed this time. I took a photo of myself in a bikini to get myself motivated. It is placed right by the cookie jar!
> 
> Anyway, I hope that some of my body will be DISappearing and that I can get myself down to my goal weight.
> 
> Woohoo!



Welcome aboard


Lynda - Glad you're going to the doctor too.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Welcome Willonlyflytodisney!!

My week...has been horrible. I just can't seem to stay on track no matter how much I try and motivate myself. 
I exercised more last month when I hardly had anytime then I did this month when I had spring break! 
I really don't know what to do, I keep saying I'll start again tomorrow but it always ends up the same.  I know I've gained some this week, not too much, but it took me a long time to get this far and I really hate going back up to the plateu I was stuck at.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

willonlyflytodisney said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> So after many times of trying to get myself to a healthier weight slowly but surely, I have decided to take this problem and just fix it! I am going to a new college in the fall (after many transfer issues) and I want to feel like myself when I get there. I also have a wedding that I need to walk down the aisle for (not mine) around the same time. So, I'm doing this Bridal Boot Camp workout and diet and here's hoping it will go well!
> I am 100% committed this time. I took a photo of myself in a bikini to get myself motivated. It is placed right by the cookie jar!
> 
> Anyway, I hope that some of my body will be DISappearing and that I can get myself down to my goal weight.
> 
> Woohoo!



Welcome 

Lynda - I hope you feel better soon 

Everyone - 

Im having MIL issues. Blah.


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

Thank you everyone for your welcome! I don't know everyone's name, so I don't know who to respond to lol My name is Stacey, by the way. 
I decided I am not going to post my bikini pic until I have made some progress. That way I will feel more comfortable putting it up!

This week has been on and off. I'm just starting to get a feel for my workout and exercise and Friday is my first weigh in - like first first. I haven't stepped on a scale in awhile. I am going to measure myself once a month and weigh myself once a week.
The wake up call came because I started noticing how much weight I was gaining in specific areas - my stomach and my hips. Someone in the street looked at me, clearly thinking I was pregnant, and I heard her audibly whisper to the person next to her that she thought I was a little young to be having a baby... Not exactly the best words of confidence. 
But, it's okay. Because those words and my photo are what keeps me going. 
My boyfriend is also incredibly healthy. He is an actor so he dances all of the time and he's in his best shape possible. I want to find a way to be healthy as well. 
My mother has decided to do this Bridal Boot Camp with me, which is absolutely perfect. It means that she is going to slack off and I'm going to have to push her to do better, which will push me to do better! It also means that I know I can't slack off myself because she is counting on me. 
A little bit more about me? I'm 19 years old, I live in New York. I have a strong fear of flying, for a number of years - but I have been motivated enough to fly to Disney  I have a boyfriend who has been with me for 2 wonderful years and I am currently in the process of transferring to a new school - hopefully Emerson! (I find out by May 15! Ah!)
I have tried many diets and workout programs, but I have discovered that I really need a PLAN to follow to change my lifestyle, I can't just try a couple things and try to fit it into my life. I need to change my life!

Your stories and pictures have inspired me to do this. With the help of a community, I have faith that I can do this. 
Yesterday I had my last splurge of ColdStone Ice Cream and I'm ready! 

That's all about me! Let me know your names so that I can try and figure it all out. 
I've been told to try to take a multivitamin everyday along with diet and exercise - anyone do this/know of any good ones?
Hope everyone is having a good week and may you have the strength to figt your cravings!!!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

willonlyflytodisney said:


> I decided I am not going to post my bikini pic until I have made some progress. That way I will feel more comfortable putting it up!
> 
> *You don't have to post a bikini pic unless you really want to! Me, I would rather pull my arm off than scare you all with a bikini pic! *
> 
> The wake up call came because I started noticing how much weight I was gaining in specific areas - my stomach and my hips. Someone in the street looked at me, clearly thinking I was pregnant, and I heard her audibly whisper to the person next to her that she thought I was a little young to be having a baby... Not exactly the best words of confidence.
> 
> *My wake up call was very similar - a customer at work mistook me for a colleague who had just gone on Maternity!*
> 
> But, it's okay. Because those words and my photo are what keeps me going.
> 
> *Good for you *
> 
> I have a boyfriend who has been with me for 2 wonderful years and I am currently in the process of transferring to a new school - hopefully Emerson! (I find out by May 15! Ah!)
> 
> *Good luck!*
> 
> I have faith that I can do this.
> Yesterday I had my last splurge of ColdStone Ice Cream and I'm ready!
> 
> *You definitely can do it! *
> 
> That's all about me! Let me know your names so that I can try and figure it all out.
> I've been told to try to take a multivitamin everyday along with diet and exercise - anyone do this/know of any good ones?
> Hope everyone is having a good week and may you have the strength to figt your cravings!!!



Im Kelly, I will answer to pretty much anything!

A friend on another weight loss thread did give some good advice about multi-vitamins - take them at night before you go to bed. If you take them in the morning they aren't as effective due to your morning drink? Im rubbish at remembering information, sorry! I do know she definitely said take them at night!


----------



## ArielSRL

willonlyflytodisney said:


> Thank you everyone for your welcome! I don't know everyone's name, so I don't know who to respond to lol My name is Stacey, by the way.
> I decided I am not going to post my bikini pic until I have made some progress. That way I will feel more comfortable putting it up!
> 
> I've been told to try to take a multivitamin everyday along with diet and exercise - anyone do this/know of any good ones?
> Hope everyone is having a good week and may you have the strength to figt your cravings!!!



Hi Stacey! I'm Renee, in Atlanta. I don't know anything about posting bikini photos. But I wasn't here in the beginning. I thought she was kidding!! 

As for a multi vitamin I use Viactiv FLAVOR GLIDES Dietary Supplements - Mult-Vitamin. I also take a Calcium pill with Vitamin D and other minerals in it, along with a fiber supplement.

Anyway, welcome on board!


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

DisneyGalUK said:


> Im having MIL issues. Blah.


I read about your MIL issues on a different thread.  Not cool!  My MIL is a little, um how should I put this, too interested in our lives for my tastes.  But at least she isn't cruel like yours is.  She's just a little nosy.  So I suppose it could be worse.



ArielSRL said:


> Hi Stacey! I'm Renee, in Atlanta. I don't know anything about posting bikini photos. But I wasn't here in the beginning. I thought she was kidding!!


Nope, no joke!  And just to prove that it wasn't a joke, I'll post another swimming suit pic right here...






Welcome Stacey!  My name is Aaron, the "thread dude" since I'm the only male DISappearing Peep.  The light bulb went off in my head that I needed to lose weight when I hit 240 pounds, and I realized that the history of heart problems and diabetes in my family would probably kill me before I hit 60 if I didn't make a change.  Over the course of the past 4 years, I've managed to lose around 80 pounds.  It was closer to 85, but I packed on about 7 over the holidays and I'm still struggling to take them back off.  I've still got about 15-20 to go before I'll be satisfied, but honestly if I'm stuck in the low 160's for the rest of my life I'll be ok considering where I started.  I lost the weight mostly by following Weight Watchers, although I've only done it online and later on my own once I had all of the tools to do so; I never attended a meeting.  Of course, exercise is a HUGE part of my success as well.  I try to get at least 45 minutes in each night, whether that is some sort of exercise DVD, strength training, or just taking the dog for a walk/jog.  Do you have a (non-bikini) picture to post so we can put a face to the name?  Anyway, welcome again!


----------



## ArielSRL

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Do you have a (non-bikini) picture to post so we can put a face to the name?



I realized I never posted a photo of myself, so here ya go:






And here is one of Mom and I:






They aren't all that recent (1 - either Sept 2005 or Dec 2006, 2 - December 2007) but I don't change too much. 

Enjoy!


----------



## pjlla

I've noticed over the last few months/weeks, that I now am not comfortable (mentally) with feeling full.  I start worrying that I have "spoiled" my week of good eating/exercise.  Even when I am full of something healthy.  

I just had my lunch break here at work.  I had a 1 pt  high fiber tortilla wrap, fresh spinach, and two microwaved original Gardenburgers (which = 2 pts.) (all rolled up).  No dressing or anything.  I also had 1 pt serving of green grapes,  can of seltzer, and a 2 pt. Jello rice pudding (a rare treat, but I was craving a sweet today).   My ENTIRE lunch only added up to 6 points.  About 1- 2 points more than I usually have for lunch, but certainly nothing enormous.  Plus it was healthy.  And now I feel somewhat full.  Not "I-just-left-the-all-you-can-eat-cheesecake-buffet" full, by any means.  Not "Thanksgiving-afternoon" full. Just like "I've-had-a-meal" full.  And now I am concerned that I have blown my weigh in for tomorrow.  But I know that is ridiculous.  I'm just not used to that "full" feeling any more.  

I guess 15 months of continuous WW has left me feeling like I should be constantly on the verge of being hungry.  And before you tell me that I should never be hungry, etc on WW, I'm sorry, but I am OFTEN HUNGRY.  I make good choices about what I eat, I eat many, many veggies, and several servings of fruit a day, I don't often use my points on things like 100 calorie packs or cola.  I make good, filling choices, but I am just often hungry.  And I have gotten used to the feeling. So the feeling of full just seems strange I guess.

Just wondering if anyone else can relate?...................P


----------



## ArielSRL

pjlla said:


> Just wondering if anyone else can relate?...................P



I guess I don't usually have that problem. I usually feel satisfied/full after I eat, but I eat every 2 hours or so, so I never have an "empty stomach" so to speak. When I do feel slightly hungry or if I just have this desire to eat something, I eat celery and carrots (o pts) and that fills me at that moment. So, what I am saying is, I don't feel uncomfortable with feeling satisfied/full because I usually always feel that way.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Welcome Willonlyflytodisney!!! 

Well Peeps, I went to the doctor, and I got a diagnosis and antibiotics (thank goodness!!). It's tonsilitis. I have an abcess on my left tonsil apparently. Today my throat feels better. My head is INCREDIBLY stuffed up, but I've had a few doses of the meds already, and I'm looking forward to feeling good again soon!  

In spite of all this, I've been staying on track this week with both food and exercise, and I've been drinking tons of water - even more than usual (and that's a lot for me!). I'm still holding out hope that the scale will show me something better tomorrow morning than what I saw on my peek yesterday. I'd really like to at least see what I gained last week be gone. But who knows at this point? 

Good luck to everyone on weigh in tomorrow!


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

WI_DisneyFan said:


> Nope, no joke!  And just to prove that it wasn't a joke, I'll post another swimming suit pic right here...



Well... I am definitely the victim of something going WAY over my head. Oops 

How do you quote more than one person in a message? (I'm a little new to the boards)

Pjilla - I'd say that feeling full on that healthy of a lunch is a REALLY good thing. My friend was on WW too and she said when she knew that it was really a lifestyle change, rather than a diet was when she started to feel full. So, CONGRATS! That's really great!

Lynda (Disneyfreak92) - Great job staying in line with your diet and exercise while being sick. It's so difficult to do so - but more water can help your cold AND your weight loss!! 

Snow White - You can do it! Try to find something to motivate yourself. I'm a night person, so waking up early in the morning to exercise was a really big challenge for me. The time when I did the best at getting up was when I had a picture of me right by the alarm clock - or when I had a picture of when I looked my best. Even writing yourself a post-it note works for me! Little inspirational notes all over the room are a BIG help! 

I would put a face to the name - but I don't know how to put pictures in here! Let me know and I definitely will!
I also went out and bought myself a weight loss journal tonight - a nice one... from Duane Reade hee hee I write what I ate that day, including how many glasses of water and how many servings of fruit. Did you know that a whole banana is two servings of banana? Crazy. 
Tomorrow I measure/weigh myself for the first time in a long time... Here goes nothing!


----------



## Tiger Lily 03

Hey Peeps! It's almost that time again. Remember that after the thread reaches 250 pages it will need to be closed and you will need to start another. I figured I'd let you know so you can get thinking about that and post a link from this one to your new digs once you get it settled.

You all rock you know.


----------



## LMO429

Tiger Lily 03 said:


> Hey Peeps! It's almost that time again. Remember that after the thread reaches 250 pages it will need to be closed and you will need to start another. I figured I'd let you know so you can get thinking about that and post a link from this one to your new digs once you get it settled.
> 
> You all rock you know.



Where's utah mama????????????


----------



## pjlla

Coming on to say Good Night and wish everyone a happy weigh-in morning!  I got my "last chance" workout in tonight, so I feel pretty good. Hopefully my salty dinner won't negatively effect me on the scales in the morning.  Hopefully UM will be along tomorrow and see that we need to start another thread.  Otherwise I'm sure that someone willl step up and start it for her before we get locked out!

See you all in the a.m.!.......................P


----------



## Nefferz

I am so happy to report -3 this week!

I've been reading the posts and while I don't participate much in the conversations here, I still feel as if I know you folks.  The people here are kind and thoughtful- a rare commodity at some boards.

Hope you all have a super week!


----------



## DisneyLaura

DisneyGalUK said:


> Im having MIL issues. Blah.



Sorry 



willonlyflytodisney said:


> Thank you everyone for your welcome! I don't know everyone's name, so I don't know who to respond to lol My name is Stacey, by the way.
> I decided I am not going to post my bikini pic until I have made some progress. That way I will feel more comfortable putting it up!



That's a little joke that everyone likes to pull on the newbie's. 



ArielSRL said:


> I realized I never posted a photo of myself, so here ya go:




Love your red hair



pjlla said:


> Just wondering if anyone else can relate?...................P



I wonder if you're getting used to your "new" way of eating so you're feeling full.  I know this just happened to me yesterday.  I can eat a whole subway sandwich and I couldn't finish the whole thing and I was proud I tell you.  I felt very full, almost a Thanksgiving full but not quite.



Tiger Lily 03 said:


> Hey Peeps! It's almost that time again. Remember that after the thread reaches 250 pages it will need to be closed and you will need to start another. I figured I'd let you know so you can get thinking about that and post a link from this one to your new digs once you get it settled.
> 
> You all rock you know.



Utah Mama where are you?

Well for those newbie's that haven't seen me I'll post a picture of me from this past Christmas with my DD3.


----------



## lovealldisney

willonlyflytodisney:
Hi! And welcome aboard again!! 
My name is Wendy and I live in Milwaukee Wisconsin! Married have two incredible kids! Love Disney I would go every year but DH not a big fan. I know the insanity!! Great to have you on board! 



Disneyfreak92:
Glad you went to the doctor! It took my kids a good week to get over the gunk! 




Well since I'm not part of the challenge this time around I still want to check in every week. Well after exercising nearly everyday this week I am down! I lost what I gained last week. Let's hope this continues to be a downward trend!! 

Good luck everyone! Have a great weekend! We are getting snow! Yuck! I am so ready for spring!


----------



## LMO429

I'm a samer this week again.  I have been stuck at 133 pounds the past 2 weeks but i know it has been because my eating on the weekend has been horrible, so I am happy I didnt gain..on wednesday was my 6 week mark till disney so I have been super strict

I private messaged Utah Mama on facebook and asked her to start a new peep thread we are getting close to the end of vol 3 wow!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Stacey- Thanks for the encouragement! Yesterday was better, though I still didn't exercise. (I got immersed in a book, which is still a good thing!) Good for you, for getting up! I would get up earlier, but my parents would probably kick me out since I get up at 5:30 for school anyways. I do yoga in the morning though.

By the way my name is Kayla, I'm 16, hence the morning thing. Haha.

My mind has been blown by the scale today and I don't know wether to be exstatic or confused, so I'll just go with both.  I'm -1 today!!
I have no idea how that even happened, since I've been snacking like crazy and hardly exercised!

Keep up the good work everyone!
Have a nice day!


----------



## DisneyLaura

I'm -1.2 this morning.


----------



## pjlla

I am frustrated as heck because I am +.6 lb.  I am going to channel my anger and frustration into my workouts this weekend.  I need to run, sorry I can't stay and chat.................P


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Samer  this week - I'll take it!
Fly by - hopefully be back later!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## UGABelle

WillonlyflytoDisney! My name's Andrea, and I am pretty new to the boards too, but this group has really been a big help so far!

I am +0.4 this week.  Nothing major, since AF is here. I'm still hoping for 1 or 2 more pounds gone before our vacation - since I'll be in a bathing suit almost the whole time, every little bit helps!

I will try to post a picture of me later (I can't get to them at work) - I like putting names with faces too!

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## mousehouselover

I'm sarting the challege off right; I'm + 0.4 lbs. I thought I did pretty good this week but I obviously have room for improvement.

Stacey~ Multi-quoting is easy, just hit the little + button at the lower right in any post you want to quote. When you get all caught up and are ready to type your responses, just hit the post reply button on the left of the screen. (There's one at the top and bottom of each page.)  Posting pictures requirs a photohosting site, like photobucket. You have to upload your pix to that site then copy the IMG code. To find that, just mouse over the picture and a little box pops up, go to the bottom line (img code) and copy it You should have a line of texts that starts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just paste that in your post and your picture will show up. 

Speaking of pictures, since it's time to start a new thread, we should do pics again. I'm going to post one here but I'll post it again in the new thread once it gets started. This is DH and I from Jan 2007. I don't have any more recent pix of me in my acct and DH is on the laptop where they're all stored.


----------



## LittleBoPeep

We had a blizzard here yesterday, so I'm on my way to work earlier this morning, since it will take a while to get there.   Just popping in to say I'm a SAMER again.   

Hope to catch up soon.... as of last night one of our teams' run in the playoffs is over.


----------



## MA pigletfan

i am up .8 this week..which means i am up a full lb in the last 2. i have no idea what is going on.everything is fitting better, i look/feel better i just dont' understand..i guess after the cruise i will really have to be super super strict and move ALOT more...i am just so frustrated staying at this weight range and now its just about 6 months to the wedding  sorry for the pity party..i am just rather sad about it right now.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

First off - weigh in. Well I gained 3.2 last week, but this week I'm *down 2.6*, so most of that is gone at least. I'm at 193.8 now, so I'm hoping for a super number next week because I now have 5.8 to lose for the Easter challenge, I believe! Ugh! AF and this tonsilitis really threw me off this time around. 



DisneyGalUK said:


> Samer  this week - I'll take it!
> Fly by - hopefully be back later!
> 
> Good luck everyone!



I just have to say I love it when you post! Not ONLY because I get to see that pic of Edward in your siggie, but that is one reason.  It always makes me smile. 

I hope Wendy makes it over here in time to get the new thread started!


----------



## ArielSRL

DisneyLaura said:


> That's a little joke that everyone likes to pull on the newbie's.



Too funny. I guess no one pulled it on me, so I guess I didn't know. But I thought it was a joke, then I thought it wasn't, and now I know it is. LOL


> Love your red hair



Thanks. I used to hate it as a kid - got teased tremendously - but love it as an adult. Aren't you a redhead? I couldn't see your photo for some reason.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

willonlyflytodisney said:


> Well... I am definitely the victim of something going WAY over my head. Oops
> 
> How do you quote more than one person in a message? (I'm a little new to the boards)
> 
> I would put a face to the name - but I don't know how to put pictures in here! Let me know and I definitely will!


That bikini pic thing is an old running joke.  But that's the problem with message boards vs. face to face interaction - without the little smiley things you have no idea if someone is joking or not.

Ok, to double quote, you press the second button on the bottom right of a post, right next to the regular Quote button - I think it looks like ["+].  You do this on all of the posts that you want to quote, then you hit "Post Reply" and - taa daa!- all of the selected posts will show up. 

And to post a picture, you have to put them on Photobucket or some other photo hosting site.  Then when you are replying to a message, click the 3rd button from the right on the 2nd row of buttons on top (it looks like a mountain and a sun); you put the URL (http://...) of the image, and it'll post.

Hope this helps more than confuses!

On to the task at hand.  When I weighed myself this morning, first I was  , then I felt : , then I got really  , and then I almost  .  I did SO GOOD this past week; lots of exercise (2/3 of my body is sore from all of the strenth training), tracking every morsel of food that went into my mouth; I was even down about 1/2 pound on Wednesday.  But I still ended up gaining 0.2 this week.  Not a lot, mind you.  But I haven't had a consistent record of losing since mid-November, so a good 4 1/2 months!  I know I said yesterday that if I end up staying in the mid-160's for the rest of my life that I'll be ok with it, which in theory is fine to say.  But when it comes down to it, I'm extremely frustrated and honestly a little scared that I'll be back to 240 in no time.  Oh, how I wish I could be one of those people who either doesn't need to watch what they eat, or just don't care how they look and feel.  Unfortunately, I'm neither one so this is going to torment me for the rest of my life!  I've been doing a lot of stength training lately, which I can definitly see and feel in my arms and chest; but the scale isn't moving in the right direction.  But when I do more cardio, the scale seems to move faster but I don't gain any toning or definition.  I just can't win!

All right, enough of my pity-party.  Time to pick myself up, dust myself off, and figure out what I'm going to do to turn the tide.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

WI_DisneyFan said:


> On to the task at hand.  When I weighed myself this morning, first I was  , then I felt : , then I got really  , and then I almost  .  I did SO GOOD this past week; lots of exercise (2/3 of my body is sore from all of the strenth training), tracking every morsel of food that went into my mouth; I was even down about 1/2 pound on Wednesday.  But I still ended up gaining 0.2 this week.  Not a lot, mind you.  But I haven't had a consistent record of losing since mid-November, so a good 4 1/2 months!  I know I said yesterday that if I end up staying in the mid-160's for the rest of my life that I'll be ok with it, which in theory is fine to say.  But when it comes down to it, I'm extremely frustrated and honestly a little scared that I'll be back to 240 in no time.  Oh, how I wish I could be one of those people who either doesn't need to watch what they eat, or just don't care how they look and feel.  Unfortunately, I'm neither one so this is going to torment me for the rest of my life!  I've been doing a lot of stength training lately, which I can definitly see and feel in my arms and chest; but the scale isn't moving in the right direction.  But when I do more cardio, the scale seems to move faster but I don't gain any toning or definition.  I just can't win!
> 
> All right, enough of my pity-party.  Time to pick myself up, dust myself off, and figure out what I'm going to do to turn the tide.



Well, first of all I have to say I understand your frustration! It's getting a lot harder for me now too. But I'm also wondering if maybe your soreness could have contributed to your gain this week, or if you putting on muscle has something to do with why the scale hasn't been moving. If you are adding muscle, have you considered revising your final goal for the number on the scale, or is there something else that you can use to gauge your success until you reach that goal? Like measurements? Maybe you've already thought of this. Sometimes when I get frustrated, I try telling myself how much healthier I am now than I was when I started this journey. Sometimes I just sulk a little, then try to turn the negative energy into motivation. But do know that you've accomplished a great deal! And you are inspiration to the rest of us here.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Disneyfreak92 said:


> I just have to say I love it when you post! Not ONLY because I get to see that pic of Edward in your siggie, but that is one reason.  It always makes me smile.
> 
> I hope Wendy makes it over here in time to get the new thread started!



I have to say, it is a scrumptious picture! 



WI_DisneyFan said:


> All right, enough of my pity-party.  Time to pick myself up, dust myself off, and figure out what I'm going to do to turn the tide.



Everyone needs to vent now and again - heck, you've seen my MIL posts!
You are an inspiration around here, you'll turn it around


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

::Snow_White:: said:


> I get up at 5:30 for school anyways. I do yoga in the morning though.



When I was in high school, I spend my study halls or free periods at the gym at school. I don't know if all high schools have free periods or allow you to work out there, but that definitely helped a bunch in the getting up early for school thing. 



LittleBoPeep said:


> We had a blizzard here yesterday, so I'm on my way to work earlier this morning, since it will take a while to get there.



How is that possible? It's 60 degrees here today!! 



MA pigletfan said:


> i am up .8 this week..which means i am up a full lb in the last 2. i have no idea what is going on.everything is fitting better, i look/feel better i just dont' understand..i guess after the cruise i will really have to be super super strict and move ALOT more...i am just so frustrated staying at this weight range and now its just about 6 months to the wedding  sorry for the pity party..i am just rather sad about it right now.



Thanks for all of the help with multi-quoting and images.
Here's a recent one of me:






... and THIS one is an old one from DISNEY: (the pictures I use to inspire me to get back to that weight)





The story behind this photo is that we were there during the summer, when it often rains in hte afternoon. So, I insisted we bring this poncho,despite my boyfriend thinking it was unneccesary.
It starts raining and I am ready to do my "I told you so" dance and I pull out my poncho... only to find its part of an old set... a jacket and pants... of which I only have the pants... My boyfriend Edward (and everyone around us) was laughing hysterically at me. 
So, this photo is me trying to show that it could still protect us from the rain... somehow...

Anyway, so, today's main event - my first weigh in. Since I've never weighed in before, I don't have a change. But, today I took my measurements and my weight and I'm going to weigh in every week and measure every 2 weeks. My weight was 171.0 and my goal weight is 145. I started plugging in my information to this weight loss tracker so that I can keep track of my BMI which is currently 27. 
I went running today afterwards and boy am I out of shape! Also... as a side note for girls.. how the heck do you keep the girls from jiggling all over the place?! My sports bra was not as effective as I would have liked. 

Congrats on everyone's progress! Keep up the good work!


----------



## punkin413

fly by to say hello and i'm not weighing in today.  my scale is telling me i weigh 152 and i know i have a gain this week but considering i weighed 135 last week, i seriously doubt i have THAT MUCH of a gain!  i know that not exercising because of my broken toe has hampered the weight loss but i certainly don't think i gained 17 pounds in one week.    time for a new scale!

i've been so busy lately i haven't had time to keep up with the peeps.  hope you guys are all doing well!  and having pretty numbers.


----------



## mousehouselover

MA pigletfan said:


> i am up .8 this week..which means i am up a full lb in the last 2. i have no idea what is going on.everything is fitting better, i look/feel better i just dont' understand..



If you feel great and your clothes fit betterthen is it possible that you are building muscle? While a lb of muscle weighs the same as a lb of fat, it is more dense and takes up less room. Try taking your measurements for a few weeks and see if the change is in there rather than what you are seeing on the scale. For me, the scale at the gym says I've only lost 2 lbs but my measurements have gotten smaller each time we've taken them.  



willonlyflytodisney said:


> Also... as a side note for girls.. how the heck do you keep the girls from jiggling all over the place?! My sports bra was not as effective as I would have liked.



I can totally relate to your dilema. The best sports bra I own was purchased from Victoria's a couple of years ago. (I really didn't wear it much for a long time so it's still in good shape.......) Even though it's the best one I've found, I still have to wear two sports bras while running or anything else that has a lot of movement. The second bra I wear cost $5-10 at Walmart. It is an off the rack cotton sports bra that is actually a cup size smaller than I normally wear. I'm rather squished when I'm in it but I don't bounce all over the place and I'm not sore when I get done. 

This morning, I claimed a gain on the scale. I figured, I'll own up to it and move on. I had breakfast and then the bathroom gods graced me and I'm sure I would've had a loss if they had visited sooner. I'd claim a mulligan and weigh tomorrow but DH and I had sushi for dinner and I know I'll be retaining water because I had soy sauce.


----------



## dwheatl

first things first: I'm down 1.4 this week.


WI_DisneyFan said:


> Oh, how I wish I could be one of those people who either doesn't need to watch what they eat, or just don't care how they look and feel.  Unfortunately, I'm neither one so this is going to torment me for the rest of my life!



I knew others would step up and tell you that it is probably muscle and fluid retention from strength training, so I don't need to tell you this. But I did have to comment on what I quoted. I think you have succinctly stated what is true for everyone on this thread. 

As someone who lost the bulk of my weight 18 years ago, I tell you that it is a constant battle. We can never expect to be "there" and able to give up the attention to diet and exercise. That's just part of who we are. Some people can eat a tremendous amount and not gain weight. Some are happy with themselves no matter what their weight. There have been times when I've thrown in the towel, but then the weight crept back and made me miserable again. Sometimes I think, "Why bother?" because I'm never going to be a swimsuit model, or a size 2. 
There was a defining moment, though, when I decided I would never just give up. A few years ago, I saw a woman on some show, (I think it was Oprah), and this woman weighed about 400 lbs. She said that she had dieted down to 200, but couldn't get below that, so figured dieting wasn't worth it. I thought to myself, "That's what is out there if I just give up." Better to struggle and have a BMI of 25 or 30, than give up and have one of 60 or 65. 
 to all the peeps who lost, gained, or stayed the same this week. Never give up. It IS worth it.


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

All right, I've calmed down a bunch since this morning.  I'm still not happy with what the scale is telling me, but I went through my shorts tonight in preparation for summer (never mind the fact that we're supposed to get 4-7 inches of snow tomorrow!), and I'm getting rid of 5 pair of shorts that are simply WAY too big on me!  I was in a very snug 38 at my heaviest, and the shorts I bought last year are either 33 or 32.  So that definitely helped my mood  a bunch.  Plus I dug up my "before and after" picture, and that reminded me how far I've come.  (And I guess I really should pay attention to the quote in my own signature below.)  So thanks for putting up with my venting!

Since we're posting pictures, here's one from last summer.  It is also my Facebook photo, but I'm not one for having my picture taken, so I don't have many to choose from.  I have one that was taken last weekend, but that's still on the camera.  So I'll put that one when we get the new thread started...


----------



## WI_DisneyFan

*Danielle -* we must have been posting at the same time.  I think you put it perfectly why all of us keep on getting up when the scale knocks us down.  For me, I figure that if I would just give up, I'd be as unhappy as I was for about an hour this morning; only every hour of every day until I did something about it.  And that's really not worth it.  It's funny though, a possible reason I gained is because of the exercising that I've been doing.  But a few years ago, I wouldn't be able to do 1/10 of the exercising I do now.  Of course, it always takes others to point that sort of thing out to me.  I think I typify the old saying "you can't see the forest for the trees".  

All right, off to bed.  Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## LMO429

Hey Peeps we are almost at 250 pages and the thread will be closed soon!


----------



## mousehouselover

I took the iniative and our new home is here! Don't get left out, make sure you bookmark it.


----------



## pjlla

dwheatl said:


> first things first: I'm down 1.4 this week.
> 
> 
> I knew others would step up and tell you that it is probably muscle and fluid retention from strength training, so I don't need to tell you this. But I did have to comment on what I quoted. I think you have succinctly stated what is true for everyone on this thread.
> 
> As someone who lost the bulk of my weight 18 years ago, I tell you that it is a constant battle. We can never expect to be "there" and able to give up the attention to diet and exercise. That's just part of who we are. Some people can eat a tremendous amount and not gain weight. Some are happy with themselves no matter what their weight. There have been times when I've thrown in the towel, but then the weight crept back and made me miserable again. Sometimes I think, "Why bother?" because I'm never going to be a swimsuit model, or a size 2.
> There was a defining moment, though, when I decided I would never just give up. A few years ago, I saw a woman on some show, (I think it was Oprah), and this woman weighed about 400 lbs. She said that she had dieted down to 200, but couldn't get below that, so figured dieting wasn't worth it. I thought to myself, "That's what is out there if I just give up." Better to struggle and have a BMI of 25 or 30, than give up and have one of 60 or 65.
> to all the peeps who lost, gained, or stayed the same this week. Never give up. It IS worth it.



I love what you said!  I seem to be stuck at about 150 pounds.  I have bounced around a bit (between 149 and 155) since Thanksgiving, but I am not making much progress.  There are times when I have wanted to just BAG IT and give up!  But I figure I am far better off maintaining at 150 than I was at just "surviving" at 200+ pounds.  

When I see very large people, I usually remind myself "There, but for the grace of God, go I".  I KNOW I am just one more "fall from the wagon" or one more "I give up" from joining them in the 200+ club.  And that is not where I want to live my life.



WI_DisneyFan said:


> All right, I've calmed down a bunch since this morning.  I'm still not happy with what the scale is telling me, but I went through my shorts tonight in preparation for summer (never mind the fact that we're supposed to get 4-7 inches of snow tomorrow!), and I'm getting rid of 5 pair of shorts that are simply WAY too big on me!  I was in a very snug 38 at my heaviest, and the shorts I bought last year are either 33 or 32.  So that definitely helped my mood  a bunch.  Plus I dug up my "before and after" picture, and that reminded me how far I've come.  (And I guess I really should pay attention to the quote in my own signature below.)  So thanks for putting up with my venting!
> 
> Since we're posting pictures, here's one from last summer.  It is also my Facebook photo, but I'm not one for having my picture taken, so I don't have many to choose from.  I have one that was taken last weekend, but that's still on the camera.  So I'll put that one when we get the new thread started...



Number one, I love that photo of you.  I have seen your "before" photos and I am struck at not just how much slimmer you are, but how much younger you look.  It is amazing how being overweight can age your appearance.  

Number two.... I'm glad you snapped out of your funk.  And I'm glad you felt free to come here and vent.  Isn't what this "community" is all about?  
Glad that your wardrobe review made you feel better.  I need to do some of that.  

Yesterday I spent the time to iron a top that I like but haven't worn in a while.  When I put it on it hung like a sack.  So away into the "give-away" bag it went, along with it's sister.... same top/different color.  This is my third or fourth bag of clothes to get rid of in the last year. My wardrobe is almost as slim as I am!  But I hate the idea of buying lots of new clothes before I hit (and maintain for a while) my goal weight.  So I keep limping along with what I have, and I fill in as needed with a purchase or two at the Goodwill.................P


----------



## UtahMama

SORRY!!!! You guys! I'm dying that I've been sooooo MIA. I NEED you, yet I struggle with time management. I have to check in at least once a day. 

The link to Volume FOUR>>

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31049186#post31049186


----------

